#ubuntu-it 2010-12-20
<mirko_> ciao a tutti ho un problema con un disco
<mirko_> anzi una scheda sd
<mirko_> anche se c'è qualcosa dentro (foto) me lo apre in bianco
<mirko_> c'è un programma per recuperare i file?
<mirko_> mi sa che a quest'ora non c'0è più nessuno
<mirko_> c'è un programma per recuperare i file?
<mirko_> anche se c'è qualcosa dentro (foto) me lo apre in bianco
<mirko_> una scheda sd
<vito_> buongiorno, nessuno?
<vito__> ciao, siamo alle solite, ubuntu non trova il grub,ma com'è possibile?
<vito__> ho provato a seguire il wiki ma non risolve.
<vito__> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<vito__> ok, nessuno..torno quando ho più tempo.ciao
<Odo> Giorno
<mlazzari2> giorno a tutti
<xfire78xx> giorno a tutt* :)
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<sps> inserendo una scheda sd non viene riconosciuta, in pratica non parte nulla....come faccio?
<glpiana> sps, leva la scheda e apri un terminale
<glpiana> sps, inserisci la scheda e scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> incolla quanto esce su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<sps> ecco fatto!
<glpiana> sps, copia qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<sps> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545876/
<glpiana> sps, il lettore di sd è interno o esterno?
<sps> integrato nel mio portatile
<sps> cioè: Asus M51se
<glpiana> sps, dai lsusb e metti su pastebin
<sps> per la precisione asus m51se-ap003c
<sps> un attimo...
<sps> ecco
<sps> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545879/
<glpiana> sps, passami anche lspci
<sps> ecco
<sps> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545882/
<sps> il lettore dovrebbe essere Ricoh...?
<glpiana> sps, sì non sapevo se lo vedeva sotto pci o sotto usb
<glpiana> sps, dai lsmod   e metti su pastebin
<sps> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545883/
<glpiana> sps, proviamo a  caricare un modulo
<sps> cioé, cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> sps, scrivi sudo modprobe mmc_block
<glpiana> se risponde qualcosa dimmelo
<sps> non risponde nulla
<glpiana> sps, digita: dmesg | tail    e pastebinna
<sps> l'ho digitato due volte..
<glpiana> sps, non serve digitare due volte i comandi
<glpiana> sps, se avessi risposto qualcosa sarebbe stato un errore, quindi per ora diciamo che va meglio così
<Tex_D> giorno a tutti,ho installato ubuntu (l'ultimo) nella partizione D , di fianco a windows. ieri andavano entrambi, ora windows non si avvia piu'. posso importare almeno le cose di thunderbird? indirizzi posta arrivata etc.?
<sps> ho sbagliato e volevo avvisare onde evetare casini,...ecco:
<sps> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545891/
<glpiana> sps, lsmod | grep mmc
<sps> glpiana, risponde con: mmc_block              12808  0, con mmc di colore rosso!
<glpiana> sps, mi sa che non gli è servito. infila una schedina ma dubito la veda
<sps> ma la scheda non l'ho più tolta..
<glpiana> sps, levala e inseriscila
<glpiana> sps, se non va, come credo del resto, mi sa che ci tocca compilare il modulo
<sps> glpiana, l'ho tolta e l'ho rimessa, ma non accade nulla
<glpiana> sps, ok, dammi un minuto che faccio una prova di compilazione. tu intanto installa il pacchetto build-essential
<sps> va bene...
<glpiana> sps, dimmi quando ci sei
<Tex_D> perfavore, ho mia mamma incazzata nera, si possono importare contatti ed email salvate da thunderbird di windows a ubuntu?
<glpiana> sps, e scaricati http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/project/sdricohcs/sdricohcs/0.1.4/sdricoh_cs-0.1.4.tar.gz
<glpiana> !pazienza | Tex_D
<sps> è già installata la versione 11.4
<glpiana> uff non c'è ubot
<glpiana> Tex_D, comincia a cercare sul forum
<glpiana> sps, quando hai scaricato il pacchetto dimmelo
<sps> glpiana, ho salvato il pacchetto sulla scrivania
<sps> che faccio adesso
<glpiana> sps, oki, estrailo
<sps> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> sps, apri un terminale: cd Scrivania/sdricoh_cs-0.1.4
<sps> glpiana, uso lo stesso terminale...
<glpiana> sps, è indifferente
<glpiana> sps, mmmm, frena
<glpiana> mi sa che ha poco senso quello che stiamo facendo
<sps> glpiana, ci sono...quindi
<glpiana> il file ha 2 anni
<glpiana> sps, per cui proviamo il modulo del kernel, anche se lo indica com pcmcia
<glpiana> sps, sudo rmmod mmc_block
<sps> glpiana, vado?
<glpiana> sps, e poi scrivi: sudo modprobe sdricoh_cs
<sps> glpiana, fatto con i due sudo...
<glpiana> sps, oki, niente output?
<glpiana> sps, dmesg | tail    su pastebin
<sps> glpiana, niente dopo i sudo
<sps> glpiana, ecco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545900/
<glpiana> niente
<sps> glpiana, ergo
<sps> ?
<glpiana> sps, non lo so, sto guardando se trovo qualcosa
<layn> buongiorno
<sps> adesso devo mancare per una decina di minuti...
<glpiana> sps, se trovo qualcosa ti dico
<sps> glpiana, rieccomi
<glpiana> sps, prova a dare sudo modprobe sdhci
<sps> glpiana, non accade nulla, comunque adesso non c'è la scheda
<glpiana> sps, infila la scheda e digita: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> sps, niente da fare, già era caricato qul modulo, ho visto ora
<glpiana> *quel
<glpiana> sps, digita uname -a   che vediamo che kernel stai usando
<sps> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545904/
<sps> Linux saverio 2.6.31-22-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 09:13:09 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> sps, lsb_release -r
<sps> glpiana,Release:	9.10
<glpiana> sps, vecchiotta. digita: sudo modprobe tifm_sd
<glpiana> e vediamo che fa
<sps> glpiana, pare nulla
<glpiana> sps, dmesg | tail
<sps> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545906/
<glpiana> sps, nulla da fare. ti propongo una prova. scaricati la iso della 10.04 o della 10.10 a scelta e vedi se da livecd il lettore viene riconosciuto
<sps> glpiana, va bene...
<sps> glpiana, ma serve un po' di tempo
<glpiana> sps, non saprei cosa altro farti fare sinceramente
<glpiana> sps, ancora un comando dmesg | egrep -i 'ricoh|sdhci|mmc'
<sps> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545908/
<sps> glpiana, diciamo che avevo già intenzione di passare alla vers. successiva, ma sarà meglio la 10.10 o la 10.04? E poi, 32 o 64 bit? Il portatile ha 3GB di ram
<glpiana> sps, giusto per curiosità, hai altre schedine sd da provare?
<glpiana> sps, se ti andava bene fino ad ora la 64 bit continua con quella
<sps> glpiana, al momento no
<glpiana> sps, fai la prova da livecd e vedi se con kernel più recenti il lettore funziona. io trovo unicamente post vecchi riguardanti sto problema. per cui immagino che la cosa si sia risolta
<sps> glpiana, l'unico problema che non sono mai riuscito a risolvere è stata la conf. ottimale della scheda video ATI Radeo 3470
<ariosto> ciao ho messo una pennina nel pc ma non so dove si trova in ubuntu
<sps> ATI Radeon 3470
<glpiana> ariosto, pennina dati wireless gprs? che pennina
<glpiana> sps, dal punto di vista driver open ati, con le nuove versioni la situazione è nettamente migliorata
<ariosto> glpiana, pennina per i file
<glpiana> ariosto, se è stata vista dovresti avere l'icona sul desktop
<ariosto> in gestione dischi me la trova, sul desktop non c'è niente uff
<layn> glpiana, sempre attivo eh?
<glpiana> layn, quando si può ;)
<glpiana> ariosto, apri un terminale e scrivi: mount
<glpiana> !paste | ariosto
<ubot-it> ariosto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ariosto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545909/
<glpiana> ariosto, digita: ls /media/MyBook               e dimmi se il contenuto corrisponde a quello della chiave
<ariosto> mybook è l'hard disco
<glpiana> ariosto, oki, allora dimmi, l'hai inserita da poco la penna?
<ariosto> si si chiama lacie iamakey
<ariosto> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 059f:1027 LaCie, Ltd
<glpiana> ariosto, digita: dmesg | tail              e copia su pastebin
<ariosto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545910/
<glpiana> ariosto, non la monta perchè non sembra a posto
<glpiana> sdc: unknown partition table
<ariosto> ma come, ieri sera c'ho un visto un film su xpi
<glpiana> ariosto, su altri pc/sistemi la leggi?
<glpiana> ariosto, ecco allora avvia xp, inseriscila. le la legge fagli fare una scansione e smontala adeguatamente. poi riprova su ubuntu
<ariosto> ah ecco su windows dice 'inserisci un disco', s'è rotta mi sa
<ariosto> glpiana, ma si può sistemare o la posso buttare??
<glpiana> ariosto, puoi provare a riformattarla
<ariosto> ma i dati me li cancella??
<glpiana> ariosto, eh sì
<glpiana> puoi tentare di recuperare qualcosa con photorec
<glpiana> per installarlo sudo apt-get install testdisk
<glpiana> ariosto, ma non chiedermi come usarlo :)
<glpiana> stacco, a poi
<sps> glpiana,ecco ho provato con la live del 10.10 64bit ma nulla
<sps> glpiana,comunque adesso aggiorno a 10.04 lts e vediamo....tanto dovevo aggiornare
<danger_> ciao a tutti volevo cambiare la scheda video cosa ne dite di questa?GEFORCE GT 220 1GB
<danger_> ciao a tutti volevo cambiare la scheda video cosa ne dite di questa?GEFORCE GT 220 1GB
<marcobulfo> ciao a tutti
<lorenzosu> ciao marcobulfo
<marcobulfo> ho installato da  poco ubuntu su una partizione e ho un problema con il wifi..
<marcobulfo> qualcuno mi da una mano a risolvere il mio problema??
<lorenzosu> marcobulfo, che problema hai?
<marcobulfo> allora
<marcobulfo> se attacco il cavo ethernet mio collego al web senza problemi
<marcobulfo> però non con il wifi
<marcobulfo> non trovo reti
<marcobulfo> sembra che non funzioni
<marcobulfo> forse devo installare la scheda?
<massimo18> O_O
<massimo18> marcobulfo: se non hai una scheda wifi non funziona certamente
<lorenzosu> marcobulfo, sembra banale ma... il wifi è acceso?
<lorenzosu> massimo18, credo intendesse dire "installare i driver"
<marcobulfo> la scheda ce l'ho! e il wifi è acceso!
<lorenzosu> marcobulfo, immagino sia su un portatile
<marcobulfo> yes
<marcobulfo> quindi? cosa posso fare?
<marcobulfo> capita che si debbano installare i driver della scheda?
<lorenzosu> marcobulfo, dipende.. a me ha sempre funzionato con la 10.04.
<marcobulfo> quindi non potete aiutarmi?
<lorenzosu> marcobulfo, ti da qualche errore? vedi comunque le reti?
<lorenzosu> marcobulfo, così è molto generico!
<marcobulfo> no non vedo nessuna rete!
<marcobulfo> sulla barra in alto c'è l'icona del wifi con un punto esclamativo rossso
<lorenzosu> marcobulfo, mhh la rete è protetta ?
<marcobulfo> no
<marcobulfo> non ne trova manco mezza
<marcobulfo> neanche a cercarle manualmente
<danger_> ciao a tutti volevo cambiare la scheda video cosa ne dite di questa?GEFORCE GT 220 1GB
<lorenzosu> marcobulfo, adesso non sono sul portatile con wifi.. però prova a fare da terminale sudo iwconfig
<marcobulfo> ?? sono nuovo di ubuntu. e in più ora sn con W7 altrimenti non mi collego...
<FrigoVuoto> ciao, aiuto mi si sono cambiate le icone del desktop e l aspetto della barra di menu.. nn ho attivato nessun effetto...
<lorenzosu> danger_, Di solito le nvidia vanno bene.. se sei disposto a installare i driver binari.
<lorenzosu> marcobulfo, eh lo so quando ci son problemi con wifi è sempre un macello... Se riesci ti conviene collegarti con cavo, così puoi smanetare direttamente da ubuntu
<lorenzosu> marcobulfo, perché senza avere delle info in più è difficilissimo capire esattamente quale sia il problema
<lorenzosu> danger_, ma ovviamente l'ideale sarebbe chiedere a qualcuno che ce l'ha per essere sicuro al 100%
<marcobulfo> ok pazienza
<danger_> capito infatti ho una ati e non ho driver proprietari!!!
<marcobulfo> proverò un'altra volta
<marcobulfo> cmq questo è il posto giusto per chiedere aiuto, giusto?
<FrigoVuoto> si marco
<FrigoVuoto> non ti preoccupare qui prima o poi rispondono , a me mi hanno aiutato tante volte
<marcobulfo> oook
<FrigoVuoto> a volte anche subito altre anche dopo qualche decina di minuti....
<marcobulfo> grazie a tutti, ora vado
<marcobulfo> buona giornata
<marcobulfo> BELLA!
<FrigoVuoto> ciao grazie anche a te
<lorenzosu> danger_, La mia personale esperienza con ATI è pessima, ma come ho detto esperienza *personale*
<danger_> altra cosa qualsiasi scheda video è compatibile con la scheda madre?
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<FrigoVuoto> esiste Flash Media Encoder 2.5 per ubuntu?
<RotnRoll> salve a tutti, vorrei chiedervi una cosa "banale", giusto un'informazione: ho un portatile su cui originariamente era installato vista home premium 32 bit, successivamente accompagnato da varie distribuzioni linux (ubuntu, kubuntu, opensuse, arch, mandriva) tutte a 32 bit; ora mi son stabilizzato su ubuntu, sempre a 32 bit, ma nelle mie vecchie sperimentazioni ho provato a installare ubuntu a 64 bit, aspettandomi che
<RotnRoll> non partisse nemmeno, avendo due architetture differenti tra procio e os, e invece andava e molto bene, riconoscendomi persino tutti i giga di ram del portatile. Questo vuol dire che ho un processore 64 bit? E che potrei installare anche un os windows a 64 bit senza problemi? E se si, allora perchè mai nativamente avevo vista a soli 32 bit?
<filo1234> RotnRoll: ovvio che si
<filo1234> chiedilo a chi l'ha fabbricato per o chi te l'ha venduto per quanto riguarda vista 32 bit
<filo1234> in ogni caso se la 64 bit è andata hai un procio a 64bit altrimenti ti avrebbe detto ciao
<RotnRoll> ok, perfetto così, grazie mille :)
<davyde> giorno gente
<davyde> ho appena isntallato osiris pero' fireforx mi dice che non c'e' nessun programma associato ai file .osiris e in un forum ho letto che lo si deve fare manualmente
<davyde> sapete come si fa?
<Scall> Eseguendo la scansione con rkhunter ho la scritta [ Warning ] accanto le suguenti voci:  /usr/bin/awk, /usr/bin/ldd e /usr/bin/gawk. C'è da preoccuparsi?
<nicotano> salve
<shadenzo> Scall  non credo  sono file li linux .... non rootkit
<Scall> shadenzo: ok, grazie.
<shadenzo> niente
<pole> ciao
<Scall> anche se una volta facendo la scansione non mi dava il warning.. boh! :-s
<pole> mi può aiutare qualcuno?
<nicotano> !qualcuno | pole
<ubot-it> pole: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pole> allora, per sbaglio ho cancellato qualche file di boot cercando di impostare il boot manager e quando avvio il sistema  mi esce una schermata nera con scritto digitare un comando
<nicotano> pole, hai guardato nel cestino ? se ancora ci sono i file puoi usare ripristina
<pole> e ma nn posso accedere al  desktop
<pole> nn mi carica il sistema
<pole> esce grub> _
<pole> e devo scrivere qualcosa
<pole> minimal bash.like line editing is supported
<pole> che è=
<pole> ?
<nicotano> !grub | pole vedi di ripristinare GRUB , avvia una sessione da live cd e segui la guida
<ubot-it> pole vedi di ripristinare GRUB , avvia una sessione da live cd e segui la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pole> ho la versione 8.28
<pole> c'è il file per questo sistema?
<pole> ragazzi io nn capisco cosa bisogna fare... per favore....
<nicotano> pole, devi avviare una sessione live fai il boot col cd di ubuntu e segui la guida indicata per ripriostinare GRUB
<pole> ok provo
<pole> aiutami
<pole> non cambia nulla
<pole> col cd mi rimanda sulla stessa pagina di prima
<nicotano> pole evidentemente non hai impostato il boot da CD
<nicotano> primo device
<ebeeb> hi all
<ebeeb> got some boot problem in here. can anyone help me?
<Scall> pole: nel bios, in boot device priority, metti prima il tuo lettore cd/dvd come primo dispositivo se è questo il problema. Sennò ovviamente non può partire il live cd, se come priorità di avvio c'è prima il disco rigido :-)
<primearmi> buongiorno,ho sentito che si puo' mettere l'interfaccia mac su ubuntu ma come devo fare?
<primearmi> c'e' nessuno che mi puo' aiutare vorrei mettere l'interfaccia mac ma non so' come fare
<Scall> primearmi: praticamente puoi rendere Ubuntu graficamente uguale a Mac con delle piccole modifiche. Queste modifiche comprendono lo sfondo originale del mac, lo stesso tema delle finestre, la dock (quella barra in basso che contiene le icone della applicazione), e l'appmenu (che ti fa vedere la barra dei menù delle finestre nel pannello superiore; come accade nel mac appunto)
<primearmi> e' complicato?
<Scall> qualche giorno fa ho visto una rivista che spiegava la procedura, ma comunque ci sono siti internet che spiegano come fare, adesso vedo se riesco a trovarti qualcosa :-)
<primearmi> c'e' una guida da seguire cosi' non faccio casini?
<primearmi> grazie sei gentilissimo
<Scall> tranquillo che non c'è da far casini
<jester-> sera
<Scall> primearmi_: qui spiegano come rendere assolutamente uguale a Mac il propio Ubuntu, installando persino gli stessi caratteri -> http://www.geekissimo.com/2008/07/30/guida-come-trasformare-ubuntu-linux-in-mac-os-x-leopard/
<Scall> primearmi_: puoi utilizzare anche lo script macbuntu -> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1337&Itemid=191 che come metodo è sicuramente più sbrigativo. In fondo alla pag. c'è scritto come disinstallarlo nel caso non lo volessi più ;-)
<Scall> primearmi_: ok? tutto chiaro?
<nicolazz> ciao ragazzi...aiutatemi perfavore
<nicolazz> ho spento il mio portatile malamente
<nicolazz> ed adesso mi esce una schermata con i test di memoria
<nicolazz> cm faccia a resettare ed avviare il sofwer
<nicolazz> ?
<nicotano> nicolazz, lascia che termini
<nicolazz> no..mi chiede di sceglier tra più opzioni
<nicolazz> aspetta che t dico esattamente cosa esce
<nicotano> nicolazz, ti chiede di fare i check dek disco fallo
<nicolazz> use the frecce...and kays to select which entry is higlighted.press enter to boot the selected os, 'e' to edit the comands before booting or 'c' for a comand-line
<ivano> salve ragazzi amsn su kubuntu va????
<nicolazz> questo è lo script
<nicolazz> ivano...va benissimo amsn
<nicotano> nicolazz, devi avere delle righe di menu e spostarti con le frecce alto basso e poi dare invio
<nicotano> nicolazz, seleziona ubuntu e dai invio
<nicolazz> si ma su quale? ci sn 2 recovery e due generics
<nicotano> il primo generics
<nicolazz> ok
<nicolazz> adesso mi è uscita una schermata
<nicolazz> cn uno script che per me è arabo
<ivano> e vlc????
<nicolazz> vic§?
<nicolazz> cos'è?
<shadenzo> ivano va anchen vlc
<ivano> grazie e che e' la prima volta che installo kubuntu+
<nicolazz> a questo punto nn so cosa devo fare per avviare il softwer
<ivano> scusate se rompo un po'   il widget vodafone?????
<shadenzo> nicolazz  in alto a destra nella voce "Apllicazioni"  trovi tutto
<shadenzo> ivano e usa google
<nicolazz> esce un codice alfanumerico lunghissimo...poi killed......targhet filesistemdoesn't have requested/sbin/init
<nicolazz> e poi altro ancora
<nicolazz> chi mi può aiutare?
<ivano> si ma qui' e' piu' diretto
<shadenzo> nicolazz,   che applicazione devi far partire ?
<nicolazz> il softwer!
<shadenzo> !chat | ivano
<ubot-it> ivano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicolazz> si è bloccato per chiusura errata
<shadenzo> nicolazz,   che applicazione devi far partire ? ripeto
<nicolazz> nn si apre propio..esce una schermata nera con uno script
<nicolazz> nn va ...nn parte ubuntu
<nicolazz> esce sto script ed esce il trattino lampeggiante..
<nicolazz> come se ci dovessi scrivere un comando
<shadenzo> nicolazz  c'è lhai un live cd ?
<nicolazz> si...
<nicolazz> ma nn vorrei perdere i dati
<shadenzo> nicolazz allora mettilo su  e fallo partire opoi ti dico
<nicolazz> se fosse possibile correggere l'errore sarebbe meglio
<shadenzo> nicolazz serve per correggere l'errore
<nicolazz> se vuoi ti ricopio tutto lo script
<nicolazz> il disco?
<shadenzo> !paste | nicolazz
<ubot-it> nicolazz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shadenzo> nicolazz probabile che ci sia un errore nel fiel system : col live cd si puo mettere a posto
<orsetto> buonasera a tutti
<orsetto> avrei bisogno di una mano. ho kubuntu 10.10 ma anche nelle versioni precedenti non ho mai capito come utilizzare i plasmoidi
<shadenzo> nicolazz ci 6 ?
<orsetto> come posso inserirci le applicazioni che uso più spesso dentro queste finestre plasma?
<nicolazz> si
<nicolazz> stavo copiando lo script cm mi hai detto
<shadenzo> ah ok
<shadenzo> fai pure
<shadenzo> nicolazz comunque non perderci troppo a copiare lo script , se è un erroe del file system ci saranno delle indicazioni poco significative
<nicolazz> ormai...ho quasi finito...una faticaccia!eheh
<ubas> salve ragazzi,ho un problema con l'apt-get update,qualcuno può darmi na mano?
<marcuy> ubas, qual'e il tuo problema
<orsetto> buonasera a tutti
<orsetto> avrei bisogno di una mano. ho kubuntu 10.10 ma anche nelle versioni precedenti non ho mai capito come utilizzare i plasmoidi
<orsetto> come posso inserirci le applicazioni che uso più spesso dentro queste finestre plasma?
<ubas> ciao marcuy,stavo cercando di isntallare jdownloader da ppa,ho seguito la guida e ho fatto un copia e incolla dal sito ufficiale,in pratica devo avre aggiunto dei pacchetti ai repo. il problema è che quando do apt-get update alla fine mi da un errore
<ubas> come posso entrare nella lista e cancellare il ppa che ho messo?
<nicolazz> fatto..ora?
<marcuy> ubas, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<marcuy> e commenti la righa
<nicolazz> shadenzo....ho fatto
<shadenzo> nicolazz metti in paste
<ubas> marcury non ci sono nella sources le ppa.... sai come posso fare?
<lyper> Ciao a tutti..
<lyper> posso chiedere aiuto?
<shadenzo> !pastebin | nicolazz
<ubot-it> nicolazz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<OverMe> ubas, fai vedere che errore ottieni
<nicolazz> fatto
<OverMe> !paste | ubas
<ubot-it> ubas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shadenzo> nicolazz mettimii il link altrimenti non posso vedere
<marcuy> !domandi | lyper
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'domandi'
<nicolazz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546021/
<marcuy> !domanda | lyper
<ubot-it> lyper: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<shadenzo> nicolazz potrebbe benissimo essere un problema del filesystem .....
<lyper> posso chiedere aiuto ?
<nicolazz> ehhh
<shadenzo> nicolazz avvia il live cd in modalita live poii ti dico
<marcuy> !domanda | lyper
<ubot-it> lyper: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ubas> ecco l'errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/546022/
<lyper> ok
<nicolazz> ehh aspè mo lo devo trovare..
<shadenzo> facciamo un check nicolazz
<OverMe> ubas, -.- dai su
<nicolazz> ubas è per ?
<ubas> Over in pratica dovevo installare jdownloader da ppa, ma non mi esce nel gestore pacchetti
<marcuy> ubas, perche non scarica il .sh? e piu facile fare la installazione
<ubas> ll'ho scaricato il .sh ma me lo apre come file testo T_T
<nicolazz> ok...siccome c mettero' un po' per trovarlo...ti ringrazio nel caso nn t trovassi al mio ritorno..
<OverMe> ubas, si ma ti ho chiesto di mettere l'errore che ottieni, non cose a caso
<marcuy> ubas, chmod +x jdownloader.sh
<marcuy> ubas, e dopo ./jdownloader.sh
<ubas> come non detto ho risolto, ho ripulito i ppa e rifatto tutto da capo ^_^
<OverMe> -.-
<ubas> grazie e scusate se nn sono stato chiaro
<shadenzo> nicolazz allora ti do istruzioni : quante partizioni hai nel tuo sistema ?
<nicolazz> aspè che nn so' se ho un disco live...
<nicolazz> 2
<nicolazz> ma sull'altra nn cè nulla...
<shadenzo> cioè una win e una ubu ?
<shadenzo> ah ok
<nicolazz> l'ho lasciata libera nel caso mi serva..
<nicolazz> è un dico masterizato che mi hanno dato di ubuntu 10.10 x desctop
<nicolazz> nn so se è live
<shadenzo> allora quando riavvi col live cd     fai :      e2fsck -p  /dev/sda     (devi mettere al posto di sda la partizione con ubuntu)  e dovrebbe metterti tutto a posto a meno che nonn sia un errore fisico del disco in quel caso sono cazzi
<shadenzo> nicolazz
<nicolazz> si
<lyper> Ubuntu da oggi quando lo avvio mi dice HDA-Intel Spurious response last-cmd 0x0fd0000. Quando si avvia l'audio non va', se collego qualcosa in usb si blocca completamente e posso solo resettare fisicamente. Mi sembra che anche avviando firefox faccia la stessa cosa. Sono abbastanza n00b..
<shadenzo> nicolazz lo devi fare da live cd perchè il comando va dato con la partizione non montata
<nicolazz> azzo
<nicolazz> anche se nn cè nulla sopra?
<nicolazz> ok...
<nicotano> nicolazz, metti il cd nel lettore, avvia il pc previa sistemazione del BIOS primo boot device CDrom
<shadenzo> nicolazz devi dare il comando con la partizione su cui c'è ubu l'altra è ininfluente
<nicolazz> ok
<nicolazz> se nn c riesco ritorno qui...
<nicolazz> se no reistallo...
<shadenzo> ok
<nicolazz> grazie mille del tuo tempo
<shadenzo> prego
<lyper> Nessuno sa qualcosa ?
<marcuy> lyper, potrebbe benissimo essere un problema del disco
<lyper> ma cè qualche comando per eseguire controlli o cose simili ?
<lyper> da ieri a oggi è successo
<lyper> senza toccare o installare niente..
<primearmi_> scusami scall ma ero dovuto  andare via scusami ti ringrazio molto ora provo e poi ti faccio sapere grazie di nuovo
<marcuy> lyper, avvia con un livecd e fa un scan con "fsck"
<lyper> se non dovessi avere il live cd ?
<marcuy> lyper, puoi smontare la partizione e dopo eseguirlo
<marcuy> quanti partizioni hai?
<lyper> ho boot con anche xp
<lyper> cmq sul disco di xp ho una partizione per ubuntu
<giallo87> c'è nessuno?
<giallo87> help!!!
<K99Brain> !nessuno | giallo87
<ubot-it> giallo87: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<giallo87> Con Ubuntu 10.10 è sparito /dev/audio o /dev/dsp, devo creare uno streaming audio dal microfono verso un server icecast o shoutcast ma non ci sono riuscito.
<glpiana> ola
<lyper> marcuy come posso smontarlo e fare il check ?
<marcuy> lyper, non puoi farlo da xp, bisogni un livecd o una installazione bootable da una chiaveta usb
<glpiana> marcuy, lyper deve fare il check del disco?
<glpiana> <marcuy> lyper, avvia con un livecd e fa un scan con "fsck"
<marcuy> glpiana, si ma non ha nessun livecd
<glpiana> lyper, in un terminale scrivi: sudo touch /forcefsck                     e riavvia. eseguirà il test
<lyper> ok .. fara' il testa all'avvio
<lyper> ora diciamo senza attaccare o staccare un usb il pc rimane acceso e funzionante
<lyper> cmq l'audio e la usb non funzionano
<glpiana> lyper, hai fatto aggiornamenti dopo i quali hai avuto questo fenomeni?
<marcuy> glpiana, sempre si impara qualcosa :)
<lyper> mmm no
<glpiana> marcuy, :)
<lyper> ho fatto aggiornamenti credo l'ultimo almeno 4-5 giorni fa
<glpiana> lyper, ok, fai il check del disco e poi vedi se da ancora porblemi
<lyper> e fino a ieri mai dato problemi
<lyper> ok
<lyper> a tra poco
<marcuy> glpiana, sembra di esistere un'altra forma "shutdown -rF now" dove la F e per il fsck nel riavvio
<glpiana> marcuy, sul man non vedo l'opzione -F però
<lyper> non ha fatto niente..
<lyper> stesso errore all'avvio, dopo averlo fatto è partito ubuntu
<lyper> glpiana
<glpiana> lyper, in un terminale scrivi: ls force*
<glpiana> lyper, elenca qualcosa?
<lyper> impossibile accedere a force*
<lyper> file o directory non esistente
<glpiana> lyper, scusami, ls /force*
<marcuy> e questo:  ls /force*
<lyper> idem
<glpiana> lyper, di nuovo: sudo touch /forcefsck
<marcuy> ma forse nel riavvio lo rimuovi automaticamente
<glpiana> lyper, poi per conferma ls /force*
<glpiana> marcuy, sì, ma dovrebbe fargli il check prima
<marcuy> ok
<lyper> ha elencato
<lyper> forcefsck
<glpiana> lyper, oki, riavvia
<lyper> glpiana
<lyper> ok
<glpiana> lyper, qualcosa non va
<lyper> stessa cosa
<lyper> non ha fatto niente
<glpiana> lyper, nel terminale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lyper> ok
<lyper> ho messo la pw
<glpiana> lyper, beh avrebbe dovuto chiedertela anche al comnado di prima
<lyper> sisi
<lyper> messa sempre
<glpiana> lyper, ti ha restituito il prompt  sta lavorando?
<lyper> si
<glpiana> *o sta
<lyper> non ha dato responso
<lyper> non sembra stia lavorando
<antares_> qualcuno mi spiega perche con ubuntu il wifi funziona e col kde no?
<nicotano> lyper, quando dai un comando e va in esecuzione al termine ritorna il prompt, se da errore te lo comunica subito
<glpiana> lyper, prova ancora sudo touch /forcefsck  e poi il reboot
<glpiana> lyper, se non va, l'unica è passare da livecd
<lyper> si è tornato al prompt
<lyper> senza errori
<glpiana> antares_, strano perchè il kernel è lo stesso a parità di versione
<lyper> sudo touch /forcefsck ?
<glpiana> lyper, sì e poi reboot
<lyper> ok
<antares_> strano ma vero quando cambio sessione e passo da ubuntu a kde il wifi non funziona
<glpiana> antares_, puoi entrare in kde e venire qui col cavo ethernet?
<glpiana> lyper, ma tu riavvii o chiudi solo la sessione?
<lyper> riavvio
<lyper> cmq non è cambiato niente
<antares_> rieccomi
<glpiana> lyper, rimane solo l'opzione livecd allora
<glpiana> antares_, apri un terminal e scrivi sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> *terminale
<lyper> come lo ottengo ?
<glpiana> !release | lyper
<ubot-it> lyper: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> lyper, scarichi la iso e la masterizzi, dopo aver controllato l'md5
<glpiana> !md5 | lyper
<ubot-it> lyper: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<glpiana> !paste | antares_
<ubot-it> antares_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lyper> come controllo l'md5 ?
<glpiana> lyper, on la guida qui sopra
<glpiana> lyper, però controlliamo una cosa. digita: ls /sbin/fsck
<lyper> quale consigli di scaricare ?
<lyper> l'ultima ?
<glpiana> lyper, aspetta, prima dai il comando che ti ho scritto
<antares_> ecco l'indirizzo
<lyper> fatto
<antares_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546037/
<glpiana> lyper, cosa ha elencato?
<lyper> mi ha elencato /sbin/fsck
<glpiana> antares_, vede le reti, magari il problema sta nell'impostazione della connessione
<glpiana> lyper, ok, dai: locate fsck | grep sbin
<glpiana> !paste | lyper
<ubot-it> lyper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<antares_> ok quindi come faccio a risolvere il problema?
<lyper> ti copio quelo che ha elencato ?
<glpiana> antares_, possiamo provare a impostar una connessione insieme, ma considera che non ho kde, quindi dovrai essere abbastanza descrittivo :)
<glpiana> lyper, sì su pastebin
<antares_> ok
<lyper> fatto
<lyper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546039/
<glpiana> antares_, se apri il gestore delle connessioni vedi la tua wifi?
<antares_> si la vedo
<glpiana> lyper, oki, i comandi ci sono quindi il problema non  lì. tu che versione di ubuntu hai ora?
<glpiana> antares_, c'è modifica?
<lyper> l'ultima
<lyper> credo di aver fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> lyper, ok, allora scarica l'ultima e scegli 32 o 64 bit a seconda di cosa sei solito usare
<antares_> no, c'è un tab in cui mi chiede la password di rete
<glpiana> la password di rete o quella del portachiavi?
<antares_> probabilmente non è configurata in kde
<antares_> di rete
<lyper> ok
<glpiana> antares_, facile che sia così. inseriscila
<antares_> la wep
<antares_> ok asp
<lyper> glpiana poi uso la guida per controllare l'md5
<lyper> .. poi ?
<glpiana> lyper, poi inserisci un cd vuoto, quando ti chiede che fare chiudi la finestrella. cerchi l'icona del disco sul desktop, clicchi col destro e scegli di scrivere sul cd
<lyper> ok
<lyper> di solito faccio con brasero
<antares_> ok perfetto sono connesso, semplicemente era configurata con gnome ma non col kde
<antares_> grazie
<glpiana> lyper, una volta ottenuto il cd, avvii il livecd, scegli di provare ubuntu, quindi cerchi sotto sistema gparted, o comunque lo strumento indicato per i dischi. trovata la tua partizione gli fai fare il controllo
<glpiana> antares_, :)
<lyper> quindi inserisco il live cd da ubuntu avviato ..
<glpiana> lyper, no, devi riavviare il pc partendo da livecd. che tu lo inserisca a ubuntu accesso o  appna prima dell'avvio del pc, è indifferente
<lyper> k
<lyper> grazie mille
<glpiana> :)
<rorro007> buona sera a tutti, domanda come mai certe volte le icone in alto a destra si vedono a metà
<anGe`> ciao a tutti
<marcello1> rorro007, usi ubuntu?
<rorro007> marcello1, si 10.10
<marcello1> il perchè succeda non lo so; ma se digiti su terminale   skill gnome-panel   torna tutto normale
<rorro007> marcello1, si grazie ha funzionato
<marcello1> figurati rorro007 ;)
<ivano> salve ragazzi , volevo chiedervi come mai alcune pagine non riesco a vederle del tutto ??'
<ivano> mi manca qualkosa?
<ivano>  salve ragazzi , volevo chiedervi come mai alcune pagine non riesco a vederle del tutto ??'
<ivano> mi manca qualkosa?
<OverMe> alcune pagine = ?
<ivano> si non tutte
<ivano> per esempio metto meteo.it e ne vedo meta'
<OverMe> ti mancherà il flash
<ivano> dici
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ivano> installato ma niente da fare
<ivano> come prima
<OverMe> hai riavviato il browser?
<ivano> no
<OverMe> fallo
<ivano> fatto ma niente
<OverMe> dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplug'
<OverMe> vediamo che dice
<ivano> ii  flashplugin-installer                                                10.1.102.65ubuntu0.10.10.1                        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<OverMe> solo?
<ivano> si
<OverMe> fammi uno screenshot della pagina che vedi a metà
<OverMe> !image | ivano
<ubot-it> ivano: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ivano> ha detto che non e' installato e mi ha dato anhe il comando da dare e lo sta scaricando
<OverMe> ???
<OverMe> che cosa stai scaricando?
<ivano> mi date il link del paste?
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ivano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546092/
<OverMe> ma chi ti ha detto di fare quello?
<ivano> ma che ne so
<ivano> il terminale mi ha detto che se volevo installare il flash di dare quel comando
<OverMe> no non ha affatto detto quello
<OverMe> <OverMe> fammi uno screenshot della pagina che vedi a metà
<ivano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546093/
<OverMe> si e fin li c'eravamo
<ivano> e come si fa ?
<ivano> lo scren
<OverMe> stamp
<ivano> e come te lo invio?
<OverMe> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ivano> http://img130.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img130/790/schermataprevisionimete.png
<ivano> allora vista la schermata?
<OverMe> prova con firefox
<ivano> fatto e' la stessa cosa
<OverMe> sudo updatedb && locate libflashpl
<ivano> con seven riesco a vederla
<OverMe> si si con seven è tutto più bello
<ivano> si ma solo a vedere e' bello
<ivano> devo paste?
<OverMe> se sono più di 3 righe si
<ivano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546095/
<OverMe> hai 32 o 64 bit?
<OverMe> 32 direi
<OverMe> ivano, sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<OverMe> poi riavvia firefox e prova
<OverMe> (io torno tra  un po)
<sito> salve
<sito> come si fa a fare in modo che gnome-volume control meglio conosciuto come preferenze dell'audio mi salvi la configurazione che io faccio? ogni volta che lo chiudo si mette come vuole lui.
<sito> *gnome-volume-control
<ivano> a 32 overme
<ivano> ma ci sono
<ivano> ?
<sito> ?
<ivano> 32
<sito> 32 cosa
<ivano> no dicevo a overme che il sistema era a 32bit
<sito> lol è un poeta ermetico
<sito> ah ok
<K99Brain> 32?
<ivano> ma a quanto pare over non mi pensa piu'
<K99Brain> uno non ti basta?
<ivano> allora ripeto non riesco a visualizzare completamente alcune pagine il flash plug e' installato
<ivano> uno no ne voglio 32 sono un ingordio
<sito> scusate, sapete mica come si fa a far capire a gnome-volume-control che se io setto in un modo lui deve tenere quel modo?
<ivano> uhmm ho capito son destinato con win
<davyde> overme ha detto che tornava piu tardi
<davyde> ivano io fossi in te andrei nel gestore pacchetti cerchi flash e li disinstalli
<davyde> e poi li installi dall'inizio aggiungendo il repo ecc
<ivano> cioe' devo disinstallare flashplugin installer e poi reinstallarlo?
<OverMe> ivano, hai fatto cosa ho detto?
<ivano> che mi avevi detto over
<OverMe> <OverMe> ivano, sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<OverMe> <OverMe> poi riavvia firefox e prova
<ivano> mi ero assentato un attimo mi son perso qualkosa
<m8> Salve c'è modo di far rilevare una stampante usb (che non viene rilevata) a cups?
<ivano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546101/
<m8> la stampante è collegata lsusb la vede, ma cups no :(
<OverMe> wtf, l'hanno tolto
<OverMe> ivano, apri firefox, nella barra scrivi about:plugins   copia tutto e metti nel paste
<ivano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546104/
<OverMe> ivano, ma i video di youtube li vedi?
<ivano> si li vedo
<OverMe> e allora il flash funziona
<m8> raga system-config-printer non mi vede la stampante clx-2160 qualche idea?
<lyper> hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x0f0000 all'avvio.. no sound e se tocco usb si blocca il pc.. eseguito fsck da live ed è pulito
<m8> la stampante usb :|
<m8> lsusb la rileva :|
<speppa> Salve
<ErVito> lyper: se tocchi le usb si chianta il sistema?
<lyper> si
<speppa> sono due volte che mi spariscono dei file (prima un file, l'ultima volta un'intera cartella). ho già provato con testdisk e photorec da live, ma ha trovato solo file vecchissimi e non quelli che mi servivano. ci sono altri tentativi che potrei fare?
<lyper> e il suono non cè
<lyper> per il resto va tutto
<speppa> ho già cercato per tutto il filesystem con find e con risorse->cerca file ma nulla di fatto
<speppa> sigh sob. inutile piangere sui file senza backup.
<speppa> al limite si può aprire un ods protetto da password senza ricordarsi la password?
<speppa> <_<
<attempt> speppa vedi di farti i backup su esterno.
<speppa> attempt, beh li dovevo fare PRIMA di avere guai.
<speppa> attempt, ma questo lo sapevo già
<lyper> ErVito sai qualcosa ?
<ErVito> lyper: capitava anche a me, adesso molto meno...il sistema è aggiornato, mi auguro, no?
<lyper> si.. tutto aggiornato
<lyper> ma fino a ora è andato tutto bene.. da ieri a oggi fa questa cosa..
<ErVito> sarà l'ultimo aggiornamento kernel di oggi, devo ancora provarlo...lol
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
<speppa> vabè ho ritrovato un backup di carta. meglio di niente :|
<lyper> nono.. da ieri a oggi non ho fatto niente ed è successo
<lyper> ora ho fatto aggiornamenti arrestrati..
<lyper> ma non cambia niente...
<lyper> ErVito
<_Kalce_> buonasera a tutti
<bod> ciao gente , ho un problemino a far partire google earth su una kubuntu 10.10 , qualcuno mi può aiutare
<ErVito> lyper: bella dumanda, hai sviscerato launchpad alla ricerca di qualche bacherello simile?
<ErVito> (per verificare se siamo i soli o meno, lol)
<lyper> sono niubbo.. di cosa parli ?
<ErVito> (anche se ormai è un po' che non mi fa più questo scherzo)
<_Kalce_> come os ho ubuntu 10.04 . Ho un dvd +rw che programma posso usare per cancellare il suo contenuto e renderlo di nuovo "vergine" ?
<ErVito> lyper: quando non so che pesci pigliare dò un'occhiata quihttps://bugs.launchpad.net/
<ErVito> per vedere se qualche povero sfortunatello ha i miei medesimi problemi
<ErVito> anche se questo non fa migliorare il problema ma almeno ti dà un'idea se qualcuno abbia segnalato gli stessi disagi o meno
<lyper> posto l'errore nel campo ?
<roxdragon> !ppc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppc'
<roxdragon> come cacchio è per sincronizzare i ppc?
<roxdragon> !sincronizzazione
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roxdragon> !sincronizzazione
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roxdragon> !sync
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sync'
<ErVito> lyper: mettici dentro una breve descrizione in inglese e vedi
<lyper> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=hda-intel+spurious+response&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target=
<gigirock> ciaraga ma con kvirc non posso collegarmi a due server irc differenti
<gigirock> ?
<lyper> ErVito: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/536699
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 536699 in linux ""hda-intel spurious response" messages and intermittent GDM startup with Intel D945GCLF Motherboard" [Low,New]
<lyper> leggi verso la fine
<ErVito> lyper: hai provato sta roba della scheda video? O.o
<lyper> no
<lyper> ErVito: cosa dovrei fare ?
<ErVito> lyper: dovresti entrare nel bios e set the IGD aperture size back to 256 (che non ho la più pallida idea di che cosa significhi)
<ErVito> e ti sconsiglio di provare a muzzo xD
<lyper> mmm  bene
<Leo_> ciao ragazzi
<Leo_> non so se mi potete aiutare
<Leo_> volevo sapere una cosa prima di installare ubuntu
<Leo_> posso lasciare windows xp su un disco rigido è installare ubuntu su di un'altro è pertire quale mi interessa all'avvio??
<OverMe> si
<lyper> ErVito: non trovo niente di simile
<lyper> o relativo alla sk video
<Leo_> ciao OverMe
<Leo_> a me dicevi??
<ErVito> lyper: guarda, non ho quella scheda madre e non so che cosa sia l'igd, prova a dare un'occhiata al manuale o cerca su gugol
<ErVito> tutt'al pià
<ErVito> più*
<OverMe> Leo_, si dicevo a te
<Leo_> posso destinare linstallazione di ubuntu su l'altro disco rigido??
<OverMe> si
<Leo_> quindi durante l'installazione troverò il percorso è lo cambio ma poi per il boot???
<OverMe> durante l'installazione ti chiede su quale hard disk metterlo e ti installa il boot loader per scegliere quale sistema far partire
<OverMe> comunque "è" è verbo essere non congiunzione
<Leo_> hai raggione ma molte volte scrivo senza vedere neanche che scrivo
<Leo_> grazie molte
<ivano> ma e' possibile che anche seguendo la guida passo passo non riesco a concludere???' anche se credo che la guida sia fasulla
<ivano> wview come faccio ad installarlo??????????su ubuntu?
<ivano> nessuno lo sa?
<ivano> aiutatemi so disperato
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao
<pivellino-ubuntu> ho la chiavetta vodafone k3765 che permette di telefonare. Vorrei sapere se c'è un software per ubuntu che permette di usare questa funzione
<pivellino-ubuntu> grazie
<pivellino-ubuntu> oppure qualcuno sa come installare imobile (di hymera) su ubuntu o da dove posso scaricare il pacchetto debian, grazie
<attempt> a che ti serve'
<attempt> metti di driver vga consigliati da driver hardware.
<EsUlU> scusatemi
<EsUlU> posso chiedervi come posso aprire i file .msi in ubuntu perfavore
<EsUlU> ?
<ivano> ma perche' non funziona questo comando ? :wq
<krabador> EsUlU, puoi provare con wine
<EsUlU> è un pacchetto da scaricare krabasor
<EsUlU> krabador
<ivano> E45: 'readonly' option is set (add ! to override)
<ivano> che significa?
<ivano> mi aiutate perfavore?
<krabador> EsUlU, si, assicurati che siano abilitati i repositories universe e multiverse, poi vai in terminale "sudo apt-get install wine"
<EsUlU> ok grazie
<ivano> nessuno mi aiuta?
<krabador> ivano, scusa, che vuoi fare?
<ivano> io ho una stazione meteo e volevo collegarla al pc con wview ma non riesco ad installare wview
<ivano> seguo la guida ma non riesco
<ivano> capito krabador
<attempt> !wview
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'wview'
<ivano> come non trovata
<ivano> http://wiki.meteonetwork.it/index.php/Installare_wview_su_NSLU2_con_Debian
<ivano> almeno ditemi se i comandi di questa guida so giusti perche' io non riesco a seguirla
<ichi> sera a tutti
<ichi> qualcuno vivo?
<ichi> allora, volevo avere delle info riguardo la condivisione stampanti con ubuntu
<attempt> ivano non usare vi ma nano oppure gedit. sudo gedit etc etc...
<attempt> non saprei che altro dirti ivano. per il resto segui la guida.
<ivano> ma nemmeno con nano riesco
<ichi> se mi collego ad una rete, con ubuntu come faccioa  fare una scansione che mi permette di trovare le stampanti in rete?
<ichi> diciamo che mi collego in wifi ad una rete, c'è un modo per sapere se ci sono stampanti di rete e quali?
<ichi> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-21
<devichi> ciao
<devichi> sto
<devichi> salve
<devianteichi> uhm
<devichi> neanche
<devianteichi> mi sa meglio testare le cose su un altro canale, scusate ma è il primo chan che m'è venuto XD
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<fernando61> Buon giorno e Buone Feste.
<Mito125> ciao
<Mito125> qualcuno può aiutarmi con le procedure post-installazione di ubuntu installazione minimale?
<noriega> ho un fastidioso problema che ogni tanto compare: nell'icona del volume in alto a dx invece che le normali "onde" vengono fuori per alcuni secondi due trattini (--) e contemporaneamente dalle casse esce un rumore tipo scossa intermittente, durante questo fenomeno in pc è "congelato" nel senso che non è possibile fare alcuna operazione. Poi tutto si stabilizza e funziona tutto, cosa potrebbe essere?
<glpiana> Mito125, spiega che devi fare
<glpiana> noriega, è un problema riguardante la scheda audio, magari è solo questione di impostazioni. innanzitutto dimmi: il pc è aggiornato?
<Mito125> Io ho installato il minimal correttamente, ho installato anche kxde e sono riuscito a farlo andare... Però c'è qualche problema e non so come proseguire... Così ho riformattato tutto... Devo reinstallare x ed kcde... Ma poi??
<noriega> glpiana, sì, ho la 10.10 cos'altro potrei controllare?
<glpiana> Mito125, lxde intendi dire?
<Mito125> si scusa... lxde...
<glpiana> noriega, digita in un terminale: uname -a
<glpiana> noriega, copia qui la riga che esce
<glpiana> Mito125, tu metti la minimal e poi lxde. spiega che problemi hai e in cosa non riesci a proseguire
<Mito125> Io volevo fare un sistema molto leggero solo con ciò che veramente mi serve... Tutto qui... Però non ho capito come installare driver per la vga, per il wireless, per cose del genere...
<Mito125> Io seguo questa guida:
<glpiana> Mito125, ah oki, vediamo il tuo hardware allora. digita lspci in un terminale e copia su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Mito125
<ubot-it> Mito125: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mito125> Io seguo questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<noriega> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546196/
<Mito125> Allora in questo momento non ho il portatile sotto mano... Posso dirti tutto però... Ricordo a memoria tutte le componenti...
<glpiana> noriega, digita lspci | grep -i audio
<glpiana> Mito125, senza portatile sotto mano non facciamo nulla
<Mito125> Io ho la Intel 5100 AGN come scheda wireless, e la 9600 GT NVIDIA come scheda grafica
<Mito125> A me serve una mano per queste due componenti
<Mito125> anche perchè con l'installazione full funzionano a dovere...
<glpiana> Mito125, torna quando hai il pc in questione
<noriega> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546197/
<Mito125> ok... Lasciamo perdere queste due componenti... Volendo avere il login in vecchio stile, cioè in nero con le scritte bianche... Che login manager dovrei installare?
<glpiana> Mito125, nero con le strisce bianche che non sia un login testuale?
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao
<Mito125> anche testuale mi va bene... Anzi lo preferirei... Come ad esempio su backtrack...
<glpiana> noriega, una intel come quella dovrebbe andare senza darti problemi. hai mai messo mano in precedenza alle configurazioni audio?
<noriega> lpiana, non mi pare, cosa potrei controllare?
<glpiana> Mito125, per farlo basta non installare il desktop manager. s estai seguendo quella guida hai installato lxdm. dovrebbe bastare rimuovere il pacchetto e a quel putno il pc potrà fare solo login testuale
<pivellino-ubuntu> sto cercando un software che mi permetta di telefonare con la chiavetta da ubuntu, grazie
<glpiana> Mito125, poi per avviare la grafica devi dare il comando startx
<glpiana> noriega, se non rcordi di aver editato file non penso tu l'abbia fatto.
<glpiana> noriega, metti su pastebin l'output di aplay -l
<Mito125> glpiana: io in backtrack faccio il login e poi do il comando startx... Ma xorg devo installarlo???
<glpiana> Mito125, per forza, altrimenti lxde non avrebbe nulla su cui girare
<noriega> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546198/
<Mito125> glpiana: ok, però dopo che ho installato lxde ho avuto un login manager grafico, che non gradisco...
<glpiana> Mito125, questo perchè hai installato lxdm
<glpiana> Mito125, te l'ho scritto sopra
<zappo_> buongiorno a tutti una domanda!stò usando ubuntu 10.10 netbook ma vorrei installare la versione 10.04 è possibile farlo salvando tutte le mie impostazioni personali?
<Mito125> glpiana: quindi dal comando della guida elimino lxdm???
<Mito125> scusa per le domande... Ma vorrei partire bene per avere meno problemi dopo...
<glpiana> Mito125, sì, leva lxdm
<noriega> glpiana, questo scherzetto ha iniziato a farmelo quando ho inserito le cuffie, ogni volta che inserisco le cuffie il volume in automatico si azzera
<glpiana> noriega, cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<glpiana> zappo_, ti conviene fartene una copia, a meno che la tua partizione home sia separata da quella di sistema
<noriega> glpiana, cos'era quel comando? mi ha dato questo:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546200/
<Mito125> glpiana: grazie... Allora resto qui in chat e poi quando finisco questo passaggio ti ricontatto così mi dici qualcosa di più specifico con il portatile sotto mano...
<glpiana> Mito125, ok
<glpiana> noriega, quel comando fa apparire a schemro il contenuto del file che lo segue
<glpiana> noriega, volevo vedere se avevi introdotto particolari opzioni
<glpiana> noriega, di che computer si tratta?
<zappo_> glpiana, ok! ma installando ubuntu 10.04 le partizioni che ho fatto rimangono tali?
<glpiana> zappo_, se tu installi un sistema in linea di massima formatti la partizione di sistema, onde evitare un'accozzaglia di schifi residui
<glpiana> zappo_, per cui la risposta alla tua domanda è: dipende da come hai partizionato la prima volta
<noriega> glpiana, adesso ho il volume azzerato ed anche regolandolo mi rimane muto
<glpiana> noriega, digita: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<noriega> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546201/
<glpiana> noriega, niente, sembra tutto ok e aggiornato. puoi rispondere alla domanda che ti ho posto sopra?
<noriega> glpiana, è un asus k50ij
<noriega> glpiana, adesso l'icona del volume è rossa
<Mito125> glpiana: un'ultima domanda... Ho appena avviato l'installazione del sistema base... L'altra volta mi è successo che mi installasse grub sulla chiavetta usb... Si sarà sbagliato ad installarlo... Posso già levarla via la chiavetta senza creare problemi all'installazione??? O la ricerca sempre???
<glpiana> Mito125, non levarla e controlla cosa chiede al momento dell'installazione di grub. eventualemnte intervieni dopo installandolo sul disco corretto
<Mito125> glpiana: io non sono riuscito a trovare una guida su ubuntu per installare grub nel modo corretto...
<glpiana> !grub | Mito125
<ubot-it> Mito125: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Mito125> installazione guidata intendo...
<noriega> glpiana, nelle impostazioni dell'audio è normale che in "uscita" ci sia Output dummy stereo?
<glpiana> noriega, no, ma aspetta perchè se ora l'audio è in palla è inutile ravanare ad mentulam canis. un secondo che sto cercando una cosa
<Mito125> grazie.
<glpiana> Mito125, se non lo installa correttamente ci pensiamo dopo
<noriega> glpiana, ok grazie
<Mito125> lo installa correttamente sulla chiavetta usb, sbaglia solo quello... Ma possiamo risolvere dopo da quanto sto leggendo adesso... Non avevo trovato questa guida prima... Con il comando grub-install...
<glpiana> noriega, facciamo una prova. digita in  un terminale: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<noriega> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546204/
<glpiana> noriega, certo. è lo stesso file di prima. aggiungi in fondo: options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<glpiana> noriega, poi riavvia e vedi come si comporta. torna qui comuqnue che vediamo come è impostato l'audio dalle preferenze
<noriega> glpiana, il comando da aggiungere in fondo a cosa? al documento di testo che mi è uscito?
<zappo_> glpiana, grazie per le risposte uno di questi giorni provo!
<glpiana> noriega, sì, dove se no?
<glpiana> zappo_, :)
<noriega> glpiana, pensavo fosse da mettere nel terminale. L'ho aggiunto al file di testo e ho salvato, ora riavvio?
<glpiana> noriega, sì riavvia e torna qui
<xfire78xx> giorno :)
<noriega> glpiana, eccomi. al riavvio ho sentito ancora le "scosse" e poi il classico suono d'avvio
<glpiana> noriega, tasto sinistro sull'icona del volume e apri le preferenze audio
<noriega> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> noriega, vai nella nella scheda hardware e prendi una schermata (applicazioni accessori cattura schermata)
<glpiana> !image | noriega
<ubot-it> noriega: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<noriega> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/128887
<glpiana> noriega, fai lo stesso con la schermata uscita
<noriega> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/128888
<glpiana> noriega, se clicchi in basso su analog output cosa ti mostra in elenco?
<noriega> glpiana, mi fa vedere oltre ad analog output anche analog headphones
<glpiana> noriega, allora adesso prima di modificare qualsiasi cosa, inserisci il jack delle cuffie e dimmi che succede
<noriega> glpiana, allora le cuffie sono quelle dell'iphone (non so se può influire), allora stavo ascoltando la radio, ho inserito il jack e il volume è andato a zero
<glpiana> noriega, cosa è cambiato nelle preferenze audio dopo aver inserito il jack?
<noriega> glpiana, praticamente si è vistata in automatico la casella del mute
<Mito125> meglio installare xfce o lxde?
<glpiana> noriega, e dalle cuffie non esce nulla?
<glpiana> Mito125, sono gusti, a meno di altre esigenze
<noriega> non esce nulla fino a quando non tolgo la spunta dal mute
<glpiana> noriega, quindi va in mute in automatico. se togli la spunta l'audio da dove esce?
<noriega> glpiana, adesso ho tolto la spunta e dalle cuffie si sente
<glpiana> noriega, e dalle casse no?
<noriega> glpiana, si sente sia dalle cuffie che dalle casse
<glpiana> noriega, e se nella scheda uscita selezioni headphone?
<noriega> glpiana, non si sente nulla, nè dalle cufie nè dalle casse
<Mito125> installo lxde e sono pronto... 5-6 minuti... Cmq grub l'ho installato nel disco fisso togliendo al momento opportuno la chiavetta usb :) Magari non proprio un metodo bellissimo, ma porta dei risultati corretti...
<glpiana> noriega, oki, proviamo un'altra opzione allora. di nuovo gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<noriega> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546205/
<glpiana> noriega, lascia un attimo lì il file e apri un terminale in cui vai a scrivere cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<noriega> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546206/
<noriega> glpiana, è grave? :-)
<glpiana> noriega, abbia pazienza un attimo
<noriega> glpiana, tranquillo! stavo scherzando, figurati!
<Mito125> glpiana: io ho finito l'installazione... Ho installato anche xorg e lxde senza lxdm...
<Mito125> adesso come faccio a far andare tutto il resto???
<glpiana> Mito125, ok, all'avvio parte ocrrettamente? il grub  è a posto?
<Mito125> si si
<glpiana> *correttamente
<Mito125> grub ok...
<glpiana> Mito125, oki, le altre cose sono?
<Mito125> scheda video, audio, wireless e boh magari anche i tasti speciali di hp
<glpiana> noriega, facciamo una prova. leva la riga che abbiamo aggiunto e salva il file. al riavvio accedi al bios e controlla come è impostata l'uscita delle cuffie
<glpiana> Mito125, ok, sciri in un terminale lspci   e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<Mito125> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<noriega> glpiana, accedendo al bios, dove devo guardare per capire com'è impostata l'uscita cuffie?
<glpiana> noriega, non chiedermelo perchè non ho idea di come sia il tuo bios.
<noriega> glpiana, ok ma tutta questa oprazione è per evitare che vada in mute in automatico quando inserisco il jack delle cuffie?
<Mito125> !firefox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Firefox/ - Menù Ubuntu-IT: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Firefox/MenuUbuntuIt
<glpiana> noriega, beh mi pare che il problema sia anche che il suono esce da entrambe le uscite
<glpiana> Mito125, io sto apsettando il tuo pastebin
<glpiana> *aspettando
<noriega> glpiana, già ma non saprei dove guardare una volta entrato nel bios :-(
<Mito125> glpiana: lxde non ha un browser
<Mito125> sto leggendo per installare firefox
<glpiana> Mito125, sudo apt-get install firefox
<Mito125> glpiana: grazie
<Mito125> cmq il browser web di lxde non funziona... C'è il pulsante nella barra in basso ma non apre nessun programma... Magari dopo si potrebbe configurare, ma per ultimo...
<noriega> glpiana, grazie comunque dell'aiuto, per il momento le scosse non le sento più e tutto funziona ok quindi per il momento mi fermo qui
<glpiana> noriega, oki
<glpiana> noriega, però se hai modificato di nuovo il file alsa-base.conf al prossimo avvio sarai da capo
<noriega> glpiana, no, non ho modificato, ho lasciato la stringa che mi avevi detto
<glpiana> noriega, io un'altra prova la farei comunque, sostituendo ad auto l'opzione asus
<glpiana> noriega, come preferisci comunque
<noriega> glpianaintendi sostituire nell'ultima strina asus ad auto?
<glpiana> sì
<noriega> glpiana,poco male, provo
<glpiana> noriega, se non migliora la situazione rimetti auto
<noriega> glpiana, riavvio e torno anche perchè non mi ricordo più il comando per far uscire il foglio di testo :-)
<Mito125> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546210
<glpiana> nose premi la freccia in alto rivedrai i comandi che hai digitato a terminale
<Mito125> glpiana: ho incollato il paste...
<glpiana> Mito125, sto guardando
<glpiana> Mito125, ricordi che driver nvidia installavi dal gestore con ubuntu?
<noriega> glpiana, non è cambiato nulla mettendo asus
<Mito125> installavo quelli che mi consigliava ubuntu
<noriega> si sente dalle cuffie e dalle casse
<Mito125> al primo avvio mi diceva che potevo installare quelli proprietari credo
<glpiana> Mito125, appunto, non ricordi il numero? o se erano i current? o i nouveau?
<noriega> glpiana, mi ridai il comando per far uscire il foglio di testo?
<Mito125> credo current
<glpiana> noriega, lo richiami nel temrinale ocn la freccia in alto
<attempt> 9600 dovrebbe andare con i 173
<glpiana> Mito125, proviamo: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Mito125> cmq io penso di aver installato i current... Me lo diceva al primo avvio l'installazione di ubuntu full,
<Mito125> grazie attempt, cmq installo i current...
<glpiana> Mito125, no frena
<Mito125> io ho dato il comando adesso
<Mito125> come si ferma?
<attempt> basta che non usi mai il .run dal loro sito. sono nei repo. e quindi usa il gestore pacchetti finche' non trovi il migliore per te.
<glpiana> Mito125, niente allora :)
<Mito125> sta scaricando ancora
<Mito125> ctrl-x non funzionerebbe?
<glpiana> Mito125, fa nulla dai, vediamo come va coi current, male che vada li leviamo e mettiamo i 173
<glpiana> Mito125, evitiamo di incasinarci
<Mito125> ok
<Mito125> finito
<Mito125> non mi dice niente su riavvio o altro???
<glpiana> Mito125, digita: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mito125> non esiste
<glpiana> Mito125, mmm... vabbè, riavvia il pc e vediamo che succede
<Mito125> glpiana: ok, riavvio subito...
<Scall> C'è una scorciatoia da tastiera per selezionare tutto nel terminale? Sto modificando un file con molte righe di tasto tramite nano, e cancellarle una ad una è un'operazione piuttosto lenta!
<Scall> In alternativa c'è un comando che cancella direttamente tutto il contenuto di un file di testo?
<glpiana> Scall, per svuotare un file tanto vale rimuoverlo e ricrearne uno vuoto
<glpiana> Scall, occhio ai permessi però
<Mito125> glpiana: mi è uscito il login visuale... Uff...
<glpiana> Mito125, cosa sarebbe?
<glpiana> Mito125, intendi il login grafico? poi lo leviamo
<Mito125> glpiana: ho riavviato il pc, al riavvio mi è uscito di fare il login visuale, non in bianco e nero... Eppure non ho mai dato lxdm... Boh
<Mito125> cmq io sono sul desktop... Appare tutto nero, niente sfondo con scritto lxde che prima c'era...
<glpiana> Mito125, apri un temrinale e scrivi: lsmod | grep nvidia
<Mito125> e neppure un programma nel menu start...
<Mito125> questo era l'errore che mi dava anche l'altra volta..
<glpiana> Mito125, se parti da ubutnu minimale non puoi pretendere che i programmi siano già installati. che minimale sarebbe altrimenti?
<glpiana> non è un errore
<Mito125> non ho nemmeno il terminale di lxde, lxterm...
<Mito125> è scomparso tutto... Pure firefox
<Mito125> devo cliccare sul desktop con il destro e abilitare la visualizzazione dei programmi
<glpiana> Mito125, stana sta roba, ma ci pensiamo dopo
<glpiana> Mito125, fai quello che ti ho detto
<Mito125> mi dice nvidia    10221046 0
<orsetto> giorno a tutti :)
<Mito125> ciao orsetto
<glpiana> Mito125, ora scrivi: glxinfo | grep render
<orsetto> ciao Mito125
<glpiana> Mito125, facile che voglia farti installare mesa-utils, fallo e poi ridai il comando
<Mito125> ok fatto, ma ora non parte firefox nemmeno da terminale
<Mito125> glpiana: il comando dice xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". più volte
<Mito125> più un errore
<orsetto> ragazzi spero che qualcuno di voi sappia aiutarmi. io su questo pc ho installato kub 10.10 ma anche nelle precedenti versioni c'è sempre una cosa che non ho saputo fare: usare i plasmoidi.
<Mito125> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<orsetto> O meglio. Vorrei far comparire le mie applicazioni preferite dentro le cartelle plasma
<glpiana> Mito125, oki, quei driver non vanno. sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current
<glpiana> Mito125, poi riavvia e vedi se è tornato come in precedenza
<Mito125> glpiana: rimuovo e riavvio
<Mito125> glpiana: riavviato ma è rimasto tutto come prima
<glpiana> Mito125, apri un terminale e scrivi: ps aux | grep dm               e vediamo quale dm sta andando
<Mito125> te lo scrivo io, non va firefox
<Mito125> root usa lxdm-binary, mito125 usa grep dm
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
<Mito125> ciao EsUlU
<glpiana> Mito125, sudo lxdm stop                e dovrebbe passare in console
<Scall> Come mai rimuovendo il browser Epiphany con "sudo apt-get purge (che dovrebbe eliminare anche i file di configurazione) epiphany-browser", se poi provo a reinstallare il suddetto browser me lo ritrovo con stesse impostazioni da me settate prima di disinstallarlo? Non dovrebbe tornare con le configurazioni di default? Mi è capitato anche con altri programmi, nonostante il "purge" :-S
<Mito125> glpiana: non funziona
<glpiana> Mito125, sudo killa lxdm-binary
<glpiana> Mito125, sudo killal lxdm-binary
<glpiana> Scall, mica leva le impostazioni personali
<glpiana> Scall, quelle le elimini levando la tua directory nascosta nella home
<Mito125> glpiana: ok mi chiede di fare il login... Lo faccio?
<glpiana> Mito125, no, non vogliamo farlo. premi ctrl+alt+f1 e passa in console
<glpiana> Mito125, fai login testuale e poi scrivi: sudo apt-get remove --purge lxdm
<Mito125> ctrl+alt+f1 bib va
<glpiana> Mito125, poi di nuovo sudo killall lxdm-binary
<Scall> glpiana: ah ok, grazie dell'info. pensavo che il purge eliminasse anche la directory nascosta :-P
<glpiana> Mito125, bib????
<Mito125> glpiana: bib?
<glpiana> <Mito125> ctrl+alt+f1 bib va
<glpiana> Mito125, l'hai scritto tu mica io :D
<Mito125> glpiana: scusa, bib=non :D
<glpiana> Mito125, allora fai il login e poi dai il comando nel terminale, poi di nuovo il killall
<Mito125> glpiana: il killall mi dice processo non trovato
<glpiana> Mito125, sudo killall lxdm              allora
<Mito125> non trova neanche lxdm...
<Mito125> ma scusa, non l'ho appena rimosso lxdm?
<glpiana> Mito125, se hai dato il comando sì, ma il processo credevo stesse andando. controlla con ps aux | grep dm
<Mito125> io cmq mi trovo prima dello startx in pratica... Per farti capire dove sono...
<glpiana> Mito125, ah ok, e dillo!
<Mito125> mi ci hai portato tu qua...
<Mito125> faccio ancora aux|grep?
<glpiana> Mito125, mi hai detto che ctrl+alt+f1 non andava
<glpiana> <glpiana> Mito125, sudo lxdm stop                e dovrebbe passare in console
<glpiana> <Mito125> glpiana: non funziona
<glpiana> Mito125, comuqnue ora che abbiamo levato lxdm procediamo. se scrvi startx parte bene o male?
<Mito125> parte bene
<glpiana> Mito125, e vedi firefox?
<Mito125> rivedo tutto, accessori e programmi
<glpiana> ok!
<glpiana> Mito125, ora concentriamoci sulla scheda video
<Mito125> si presente firefox sotto altro
<glpiana> Mito125, glxinfo | grep render
<Mito125> non mi va la rete adesso
<Mito125> firefox non si collega per incollare su paste
<glpiana> Mito125, stai facendo con il cavo?
<Mito125> glpiana: si
<glpiana> Mito125, scrivi in un terminale: sudo dhclient
<Mito125> mi dice wlan0 invece che eth0 come mi aspettavo
<glpiana> Mito125, digita ifconfig e dimmi se vedi eth0
<Mito125> no non c'è
<glpiana> Mito125, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Mito125> errore leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia:nessun device di questo tipo
<glpiana> Mito125, riavvia
<Mito125> glpiana: ok
<Mito125> glpiana: riapparsa eth0... Vado con il cmd render
<Mito125> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546227/
<glpiana> Mito125, lsmdo | grep nv
<glpiana> mmmm
<glpiana> lsmod non lsmdo
<Mito125> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546228/
<glpiana> Mito125, sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<glpiana> e vediamo se con questo va
<Scall> Quando si crea l'alias di un comando ci vogliono SEMPRE gli apici ( ' ) dopo l'uguale? O ci vuole solo per i comandi in cui si sono spazi nel mezzo tipo alias spegni='sudo shutdown -h now' ? Grazie.
<nicotano> buongiorno
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<Scall> cioè se  ad esempio voglio fare l'alias di "ls" che è un comando senza spazi, ci vogliono gli apici dopo l'uguale?
<glpiana> Scall, non dovrebbero servire
<Mito125> glpiana: fatto...
<Scall> glpiana: oki
<glpiana> Mito125, dpkg -l | grep lxdm
<Mito125> glpiana: fatto, ma non mi ha detto niente
<glpiana> Mito125, oki, riavvia
<Mito125> glpiana: fatto...
<glpiana> Mito125, avvia la grafica e scrivi: glxinfo | grep render
<glpiana> Mito125, torno tra due minuti
<Mito125> glpiana: ok... Intanto ti lascio il pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/546229/
<glpiana> pessimo
<glpiana> Mito125, leviamo anche questi: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Mito125> mi da due pacchetti, li tolgo?
<Mito125> nvidia-173 e nvidia-setting
<glpiana> Mito125, sì, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-173 nvidia-setting
<Piter85> ciao!
<Mito125> ciao Piter85
<Piter85> ragazzi ho la versione 10.04 di ubuntu e non mi funziona il lettore di schede sd che posso fare?
<Mito125> glpiana: fatto
<Piter85> ciao mito
<glpiana> Mito125, riavvia
<glpiana> Piter85, digita lspci | grep -i sd  che vediamo che lettore è
<Mito125> glpiana: fatto, riavviato, login e startx già fatti... tutto ok
<Piter85> mmm non mi da nulla
<glpiana> Mito125, ok, tieni i driver open
<glpiana> Piter85, allora solo lspci e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !Paste   | Piter85
<ubot-it> Piter85: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Mito125, ora scheda wireless. nel terminale scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<Mito125> glpiana: perchè sulla full posso scegliere e qui in minimal no?
<glpiana> Mito125, perchè siamo ancora troppo minimal forse :D
<Mito125> iwlist: command not found
<Piter85> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546231/
<glpiana> Mito125, tra l'altro, perchè non installi lubutnu-desktop che mette su un po' di roba: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546232/
<glpiana> Mito125, per iwlist: sudo apt-get install wireless-tools
<glpiana> Mito125, però ha poco senso tutta sta menata, se devo dirti pacchetto per pacchetto cosa mettere. la tua scelta è caduta su sta partenza dalla minimal perchè?
<Mito125> glpiana: perchè io voglio un sistema senza programmi che mai mi serviranno... Non mi interessa avere ad esempio abiword
<Mito125> glpiana: a me andrebbe bene una full senza nessun programma, che poi me li installo io... però con tutti i driver
<glpiana> Mito125, si fa sempre in tempo a eliminare i programmi che non vuoi. partire dalla minimal presuppone la conoscenza dei comandi e di cosa fare
<Mito125> glpiana: infatti sto imparando, perchè in uni certe cose non te le dicono...
<Mito125> glpiana: wlan0 Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<glpiana> Mito125, guarda il paste che ti h o indicato. quello è ciò che lubuntu-desktop si porta appresso. ti semplifica la vita. poi levi quel che no vuoi
<Mito125> quindi installo solo i pacchetti che ritengo necessario di lubuntu-desktop?
<Mito125> sulla wlan0 adesso funziona iwlist scan
<Mito125> mi ero dimenticato di fare sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<glpiana> Mito125, no, installati lubutnu dekstop, che almeno hai anche il gestore dei driver e della rete. poi se non vuoi abiword dai sudo apt-get remove --purge abiword  e lo stesso fai con gli altri porgrammi che non vuoi più avere
<Mito125> il purge non sempre pulisce tutto per bene...
<attempt> oppure semplicemente li togli dal menu e li lasci installati. non appesantiscono il sistema.
<glpiana> Mito125, non diciamo sciocchezze
<glpiana> Mito125, il --purge fa il suo lavoro
<Mito125> glpiana: avevo letto questo... Altrimenti installerei la ubuntu da live e poi pulisco tutto
<glpiana> Mito125, dire che non fa il suo dovere presuppone che tu sappia cosa deve fare ogni operazione che gli dai in pasto. spiegami dove sbaglia
<Mito125> glpiana: da quel che so, e non sono un esperto, purge lascia sempre qualcosa... Cosa non so però
<glpiana> Mito125, -.-
<Mito125> volevo provare la minimal per imparare qualcosa sulla costruzione pacchetto per pacchetto...
<glpiana> Mito125, ok, è una buona idea. ma a me pare che invece tu stia impostando la cosa come: metto la minimal e poi vado in chan e mi faccio dare comando per comando
<glpiana> :D
<Mito125> al momento già mi piace così perchè ha un aspetto minimal che mi piace...
<glpiana> comuqnue ora la scheda wifi va, l'interfaccia va, non hai più il manager del login, quindi puoi partire con gli apporfondimenti
<attempt> se hai il gestore pacchetti metti i programmi che servono.
<glpiana> !wiki | Mito125 qui tutto quello che ti serve
<ubot-it> Mito125 qui tutto quello che ti serve: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Mito125> glpiana: si ho pensato così perchè pensavo fosse giusto, ma se sbaglio ok...
<Mito125> ok, allora passo a leggere pacchetto per pacchetto, lasciando da parte nvidia???
<glpiana> Mito125, no no, aspetta, la questione è che se vuoi imparare devi sbatterti e picchiare la testa. se vieni qui a farti dare tutti i comandi non impari un belino, tutto qui
<Mito125> tanto non si può fare niente giusto?
<glpiana> Mito125, per nvidia, installati jockey-gtk  e ti ritroverai lo stesso gestroe. installa anche il pacchetto nvidia-common
<glpiana> Mito125, se potevi metterla su ubuntu puoi farlo anche sulla minimal
<glpiana> stacco, a poi
<Mito125> glpiana: ciao e grazie
<Scall> Mito125: il "purge" lascia solo gli eventuali file di impostazioni che tu hai settato nel programma, che sono nascosti nella tua cartella home. Ma se tu  non modifichi le impostazioni predefinite del programma (a quanto ho capito, smentitemi se sbaglio), col purge elimini propio tutto ;-)
<Mito125> bello sto jockey, e quello che c'è in ubuntu, installo questo...
<Mito125> grazie Scall... Mi ricordavo che qualcosa lasciava, magari proprio i file impostazioni... Cmq li eliminerò manualmente... Ma per oggi provo ancora con la minimal...
<Piter85> ragazzi ho la versione 10.04 di ubuntu e non mi funziona il lettore di schede sd che posso fare?
<attempt> poi vai in driver hardware e attivi quelli che consiglia. se esiste li.
<Mito125> Piter prova passando alla 10.10
<Mito125> grazie
<Mito125> io stacco, spero di non dover disturbare più...
<Mito125> ciaooooooooooo
<Piter85> eheheh
<Piter85> le odio ste risposte
<Scall> una domanda, ma nelle versioni più nuove di Ubuntu c'è maggiore compatibilità hardware? Cioè tra la 10.04 e la 10.10, l'ultima ha maggiore compatibilità, o sono la stessa cosa? E' una domanda che mi pongo da un po' di tempo... :-)
<pa> domanda: in ubuntu il pacchetto standard di postfix supporta sqlite?
<pa> forse no, vero?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Piter85> ragazzi ho la versione 10.04 di ubuntu e non mi funziona il lettore di schede sd che posso fare?
<Piter85> ciao jester
<jester-> Piter85: provare la live della 10.10
<Piter85> mmm no
<Piter85> è comune il problema nella 10.04?
<jester-> a me lo ha sempre letto
<Piter85> mmm capito
<jester-> lsub lo vede?
<Piter85> te l'hai interno o via usb?
<jester-> oppure sudo fdick -l con la sd inserita
<Piter85> asp che provo
<jester-> fdisk*
<Piter85> oddio -.- ora l'ho messa e l'ha letta
<jester-> doh
<Piter85> mmmm forse si deve scaldare qualcosa?
<Piter85> perchè in certi forum ho letto che a freddo non funziona
<Piter85> che vuol dire?
<jester-> facile che la sdd sia un po ciucca, fagli fare uno scandisk o riformattala
<Piter85> mmm ok
<Piter85> anche perchè ora l'ho rimessa e non la legge
<attempt> hanno una vita predefinita.
<Piter85> cmq ecco i paste dei due comandi sopra (lsusb e fdisk -l) http://paste.ubuntu.com/546237/
<jester-> Piter85: hai una tabella tutta scassata
<Piter85> cioè
<Piter85> :)
<jester-> Piter85: hai l'ha conciato male
<jester-> e l'os va fuori di testa, hai pacioccato con tipo partition manager?
<Piter85> no sempre usat gparted
<jester-> Piter85: prova a fara fare la scansione a tutto
<Piter85> con lo scandisk?
<Piter85> scusate... con che comando lo faccio lo scandisk ?
<marcuy> Piter85, fsck
<Piter85> grazie
<nicotano> salve
<realnot> salve
<gnubiagio98> ehm... ho un problema software
<glpiana> gnubiagio98, spiega
<gnubiagio98> ok, ho id basso su amule
<massimo18> eh
<glpiana> !amule | gnubiagio98 guarda in fondo alla pagina
<ubot-it> gnubiagio98 guarda in fondo alla pagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<glpiana> e anche all'inizio
<gnubiagio98> ci sono già andato, sono andato anche sulla wiki del sito ufficiale
<gnubiagio98> ma la freccia rimane gialla
<glpiana> gnubiagio98, oki, ma no è un problema riguardante ubuntu. per cui o consulti i siti elencati alla fine della guida, o provi a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat, o provi a cercare sul forum in cui ci saranno millemila post al riguardo
<glpiana> per non parlare poi di gogol
<gnubiagio98> e quando scarico qualcosa, non solo va lento, ma spesso NON SCARICA PROPRIO
<gnubiagio98> vado da un altra parte...
<paccez> Buon pomeriggio
<paccez> Ho un problema nel far partire il gioco Braid comprato con l'Indie Humble Bundle...
<paccez> *Humble Indie Bundle
<glpiana> paccez, è un gioco per linux?
<paccez> In sostanza il gioco viene lanciato, ma resta solo e unicamente una schermata nera con il puntatore
<paccez> Sì
<paccez> Sul PC da cui scrivo funziona benissimo
<glpiana> paccez, per cortesia vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat perchè qui no c'è supporto per software esterno
<paccez> sull'altro (solo 512 RAM e una scheda video intel integrata) si blocca
<paccez> ok
<sayng>  ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..  
<_________>  ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..  
<save>  ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..  
<Guest19595>  ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..  
<badjoke__>  ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..  
<Tavi____>  ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..  
<_adjo1178>  ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..  
<mode>  ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..  
<DINAMO>  ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..  
<badjoke>  ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..   ..::- #Reteaua -::..  
<nicotano> ammazzate aho'
<e-DIO-t> uppero'
<Shin3> :D
<nicotano> salve
<Helias> UDB: Update pack 396 has been release
<Helias> sbajata chat
<Shin3> lol
<veronica899> ciao a tutti
<veronica899> dopo un aggiornamento non riuscito
<veronica899> ho il gestore dei pacchetti
<veronica899> danneggiato
<veronica899> e non riesco più ad installare nulla
<veronica899> come potrei fare per risolvere?
<OverMe> veronica899, da terminale: sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> metti il risultato nel pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | veronica899
<ubot-it> veronica899: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<veronica899> l'ho eseguito e mi dice questo
<veronica899> ora posto il risultato
<veronica899> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546301/
<veronica899> questo comando si blocca
<veronica899> ad un certopunto
<OverMe> quale comando?
<veronica899> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<veronica899> che mi dice di eseguire dp l'update
<OverMe> dallo e fai vedere cosa dice
<trinity_> ciao
<trinity_> c é nessuno ?
<veronica899> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546303/
<veronica899> ecco qui
<trinity_> salve
<trinity_> c è nessuno ?
<veronica899> praticamente si blocca a windows 7
<trinity_> avrei bisogno di un consiglio
<trinity_> per cortesia
<trinity_> Cerco un programma per Ubuntu simile a masstube , dove si possono scaricare video da youtube e convertirli in mp3 .
<veronica899> le ho provate tutte io suppongo che sia un problema di partizione...
<veronica899> ma non sn molto esperta
<trinity_> e con wine non va
<trinity_> lo installa ma non lo scarica
<veronica899> puoi farlo anke dal web
<veronica899> ce ne sono a buttare
<veronica899> www.vidtomp3.com/
<veronica899> visto il post?
<veronica899> <@OverMe> visto il post?
<trinity_> ah si ?
<trinity_> non sapevo si potesse fare dal web
<trinity_> hehhe
<trinity_> fra poco potremmo anche giocare ai giochi moderni sul web
<trinity_> grazie veronica899 testato e funziona
<trinity_> solo che mi sarebbe stato piu comodo un programma in modo tale che li mettevo in scaricamento quelli che mi interessavano senza dover scaricare ogni singolo mp3
<trinity_> quindi un programma per ubuntu che non sia wine non esiste ?
<trinity_> che non sia con wine volevo dire
<OverMe> veronica899, ero a fumare, ora vedo
<veronica899> ok grazie mille non so più che fare-...
<trinity_> hehe
<trinity_> io fumo davanti al pc
<trinity_> hihihih
<e-DIO-t> eh io no, per lo meno non in ufficio :(
<trinity_> hehehe
<trinity_> l ufficio
<trinity_> :)
<OverMe> veronica899, e li si blocca per tutti i secoli dei secoli?
<veronica899> esatto
<trinity_> okay
<trinity_> quindi se sai qualche programma
<trinity_> ;)
<veronica899> sec te da cosa può diendere
<OverMe> veronica899, dai a mano: sudo update-grub   e vediamo se si blocca lo stesso
<veronica899> ok provo
<veronica899> sempre da terminale giusto
<OverMe> si
<veronica899> mmm non credo cambiare molto...
<OverMe> si blocca comunque li?
<veronica899> adesso si è bloccato proprio a generating grub
<veronica899> Avidemux è il programma cmq
<veronica899> cmq è assurdo
<trinity_> cos é grub ?
<OverMe> interrompilo e dai: sudo os-prober
<OverMe> veronica899, anzi, sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc    e vediamo che dice, se ti chiede qualcosa dai sempre invio
<veronica899> mi è uscita una finestra di configurazione
<veronica899> mi dice cosa voglio fare della precedente configurazione
<Scall> Esiste un metodo per salvare i file di configurazione (quelli nascosti nella propia cartella home) in un'altra posizione? Vorrei che vengano salvati in una cartella dentro la mia home, di nome "config" in modo che la visualizzazione sia più pulita. Grazie.
<OverMe> veronica899, dai invio
<veronica899> mi da varie opzion
<e-DIO-t> Scall: ipotizzando che tutti i file di configurazione siano .conf puoi dare [o mettere in crontab] sudo find $HOME -name *conf -exec cp {} /directory/di/destinazione
<e-DIO-t> unici accorgimenti -> credo che in questo modo cerchi dentro la $HOME di root.
<Scall> e-DIO-t: non tutti i file di configurazione, che sono dentro le directory nascoste nella propia home, hanno estensione .conf. Comunque in questo modo le applicazioni non trovando i file di configurazione al loro posto, ne creerebbero nuovi, no? Io vorrei sapere come modificare le impostazioni di sistema per memorizzare direttamente i file di configurazione nella cartella da me desiderata.
<e-DIO-t> ah Scall , temo per te che dovresti spiegarlo ad ogni applicazione.
<Scall> e-DIO-t: accidenti, se fosse così sarebbe un bel casino :-D Eppure per ogni utente, i file di configurazione vengono salvati nella home di ciascuno... mi sembra difficile pensare che sia come dici tu, poi non so...
<e-DIO-t> Scall: eh credo sia perchè "sta scritto" $HOME/etcetc
<e-DIO-t> e $HOME è una variabile di sistema. Potresti sempre sovrascrivere $HOME con una path a tua scelta...pero' credo che comporterebbe GROOOOOOOOSSI casini :P
<e-DIO-t> [cmq sia no, non li muoveva, te li copiava solamente]
<e-DIO-t> Scall: in alternativa, per lo meno i .conf potresti linkarteli come ti dicevo su. Per i non .conf boh :D
<Scall> e-DIO-t: capito...  ma il sovrascrivere $HOME con un percorso a scelta va fatto per ogni applicazione quindi? >.<
<e-DIO-t> Scall: no no, sostituendo la home ti ritroveresti le configurazioni in $HOME/path/relativa
<OverMe> e un sacco di kaboom
<e-DIO-t> esattamente :D
<e-DIO-t> tipo, a voler essere buonisti, tutti gli utenti con la stessa conf.
<Scall> e-DIO-t: tutti gli utenti con la stessa conf. non è un problema, lo utilizzo solo io il pc, mi sono creato un altro utente giusto per prova. Oltre questo ci potrebbero essere altri "kaboom"?
<Scall> :-P
<perrottino> da quando ho la 10.10 ho sempre problemi di errori grafici che rimangono aperte finestre tipo con qualsiasi cosa dentro, a volte si risolve da solo o con killall-gnome-panel altre volte no come faccio?
<e-DIO-t> boh Scall altamente incommensurabili imho
<e-DIO-t> dipende da quanta roba dentro linux usa $HOME :D
<e-DIO-t> puoi sempre provare :D
<e-DIO-t> male che vada togli la modifica a $HOME e preghi iddio di non aver fatto danni permanenti.
<Scall> e-DIO-t: mi sa che provo su virtualbox, perchè comprendo bene il rischio... mi dici dettagliatamente come modificare la variabile, che non ho ben capito? grazie :-)
<OverMe> Scall, ovviamente a tuo rischio, poi non venire a lamentarti qui che non funziona più nulla eh
<OverMe> ecco prova su virtualbox
<e-DIO-t> Scall: se non erro basta che modifichi dentro bash.bashrc il suo valore.
<perrottino> http://imagebin.org/128937 aiuto
<e-DIO-t> tipo a fine file aggiungi unset $HOME; set HOME=quellochettipare
<e-DIO-t> comunque sia io voto per: "succede un casino inenarrabile ;)!"
<Scall> OverMe: tranquillo, se poi su testando su virtualbox vendo che non ci sono ripercussioni sul sistema per ulteriore sicurezza prima di effettuare la modifica sul pc faccio un bel backup ..ehehe :-)
<Scall> e-DIO-t: hahaha... ok, vedremo :-D quando ho tempo provo. grazie dell'aiuto  ;-)
<Newbie^^> chi sa configurare CoverGloobus e Gloobus Preview su ubuntu
<gano> Buonasera a tutti, ho spero un piccolo problema monto Ubuntu aggiornatissimo sul mio portatile Packard Bell EASYNOTE  V7800 ma Ubuntu non mi riconosce il microfono. Ho gia provato col comando alsamixer ma niente da fare. Qualcuno puo' aiutarmi? Grazie
<Peace-> gano: lspci | grep -i audio
<gano> Peace ho dato il comando, e' uscito questo: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Andrea2> ubuntu 10.10 improvvisamente mi è diventata lentissima all'avvio e non si spenge (dopo neanche un ora) a meno che non spengo il pc attraverso il pulsante di accensione! Sarei intenzionato a passare alla 10.04, ma ho avuto problemi durante la masterizzazione, esiste una via temporanea prima che riformatti tutto il pc?
<yankee> salve, qualcuno sa come vedere se il telecomando infrarossi viene riconosciuto dal pc?
<Peace-> gano: ok ora vediamo il codec
<Peace-> gano: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | grep -i codec
<gano> Peaceeee questo: Realtek ALC260
<DAMN3dg1rl> hola :D
<Peace-> gano: ok spetta un sec allora leggi qui
<Peace-> gano: questo è il mio blog ... non si dovrebbe fare ma siccome non ho voglia di scriver le stesse cose 100000 volte te lo leggi
<Peace-> gano: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/11/07/kubuntu-audio-card-that-doesnt-work/
<Peace-> gano: vale linux in generale
<Peace-> gano: in pratica devi provare delle strnghe
<glpiana> ola
<Peace-> gano: metti la stringa riavvi il driver
<Peace-> glpiana: provi se non va sostituisci la stringa riavvii il drivero
<Peace-> e via
<glpiana> Peace-, lo farò
<Peace-> sto zozzone maledetto
<Peace-> ups sorry xD
<gano> Eeee grazie per la tua pazienza Peace poi con calma provo quello che c'è sul tuo bl grazie gentilissimo
<glpiana> gano, digita in un terminale aplay -l      e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<glpiana> gano, no lascia stare, ho visto l'informazione che serviva nei log
<glpiana> gano, che pc è?
<gano> Packard Bel easy note v7800
<glpiana> gano, dovresti provare in alsa-base.conf una di queste opzioni http://paste.ubuntu.com/546332/
<glpiana> gano, anche se specifiche per il tuo non ce ne sono
<glpiana> gano, per farlo segui la guida di Peace-
<Newbie^^> gloobus prewiev
<Newbie^^> maledetti
<Newbie^^> qualcuno lo usa?
<Newbie^^> :-P
<Shin3> maledetti?
<Newbie^^> lol scherzavo
<Shin3> peccato
<Newbie^^> qualcuno lo usa?
<Shin3> no
<Newbie^^> ecco
<Newbie^^> non avevo dubbi
<Newbie^^> newbie
<glpiana> Newbie^^, non lo vedo nei repository, sicuro si scriva gloobus?
<Newbie^^> CoverGloobus
<Newbie^^> e Gloobus Preview
<glpiana> Newbie^^, qui non c'è supporto su programmi esterni ai repository, ma puoi chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Newbie^^> e che palle
<Newbie^^> informatevi no?
<Newbie^^> ROFTL
<glpiana> !irc | Newbie^^
<ubot-it> Newbie^^: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Shin3> o_O
<glpiana> Shin3, che ci vuoi fare?
<Shin3> a niente
<glpiana> :)
<Shin3> più per te che hai la pazienza e ti sbatti pure di aiutarci
<Shin3> :)
<glpiana> lol
<Luca__> ciao ragazzi
<Luca__> non so se potete aiutarmi
<Luca__> vorrei installare ubuntu
<glpiana> !installazione | Luca__ già visto la guida?
<ubot-it> Luca__ già visto la guida?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<Luca__> si però
<glpiana> !enter | Luca__
<ubot-it> Luca__: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Luca__> vorrei lasciare windows
<glpiana> Luca__, e?
<Luca__> è installare ubuntu su di un atro disco rigido
<glpiana> Luca__, ok, e dove la guida non ti è di aiuto?
<Luca__> ma non ricordo dove dice che può essre instabile
<mlazzari2> oh buona sera
<Luca__> di installarlo dove è installato windows
<glpiana> Luca__, hai detto che vuoi metterlo su un altro disco
<glpiana> ola mlazzari2
<mlazzari2> glpiana,  we
<drox> chi sa spiegarmi come fare a far riapparire il pulsante dell'audio sulla barra in alto? vicino al tasto per spegnere ubuntu
<Luca__> si vorrei installarlo sul mio secondo disco rigido ma non so dove ho letto che può non funzionare
<Luca__> che si rende instabbile
<glpiana> drox, tasto destro sul pannello -> aggiungi al pannello -> indicatore
<glpiana> Luca__, mai sentita sta cosa
<gano> grazie anche a te glpiana. Siete degli amiconi, vi stimo
<glpiana> grazie gano
<drox> glpiana, grazie non riuscivo a trovarlo pensavo fosse roba tipo audio
<glpiana> drox, :)
<Luca__> mi sono frenato per questo il boot mi può dare problemi visto che sono due dischi separati??
<gaza1960> salve
<glpiana> Luca__, se il boot da problemi perchè durante l'installazione grub va sul disco sbagliato, vieni qui (dopo l'installazione) da livecd e ti fai aiutare a metterlo a posto
<Luca__> ok grazie glpiana
<gaza1960> stesso problema, dopo l'installazione schermata nera con il solo cursore che lampeggia
<Luca__> faccio cosi grazie
<glpiana> gaza1960, visualizzi il menu di grub all'avvio?
<gaza1960> non si viualizza nulla
<glpiana> gaza1960, hai solo ubuntu sul pc?
<gaza1960> schermo nero .. cursore che lampeggia
<gaza1960> si solo ubuntu server
<gaza1960> con raid1
<glpiana> gaza1960, che versione?
<gaza1960> 10.04
<glpiana> gaza1960, avvia il pc e quando ti mostra i tasti per entrar nel bios tieni premuto shift. in questo modo visualizzi il menu di grub. sarà selezionata la prima voce: premi il tasto "e"
<gaza1960> ok
<glpiana> gaza1960, poi ti piazzi sulla riga linux-image, che non so se sulla server terminale con quiet splash. in ogni caso in fondo alla riga metti nomodeset             e premi ctrl+x
<glpiana> gaza1960, e e vedi se si avvia
<gaza1960> ok. provo come mi hai detto tu
<glpiana> non so però se possa essere legato a questo, trattanosi della versione server. ma tentare non nuoce, tanto poi l'opzione al prossimo avvio sparisce
<gaza1960> cmq.. il raid è stato fatto da bios e quando l'installazione dice di attivare il raid, l'ho attivato
<glpiana> gaza1960, se il problema è legato a raid io non so aiutarti
<glpiana> stacco
<gaza1960> ok.. cmq
<gaza1960> grazie
<gaza1960> provo
<ransome> E' la prima volta che entro
<OverMe> !ciao | ransome
<ubot-it> ransome: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ransome> grazie mille
<ransome> volevo chiedere un info
<OverMe> chiedi, se qualcuno sa risponde
<ransome> ho installato ubuntu 10.10 da pochi giorni sul mio portatile, quando si spegne sulla schermata compaiono dei messaggi che dicono che i driver della scheda wifi non sono installati,poi la schermata si chiude velocemente e non riesco a leggere il resto. Come posso renderla visibile in modo stabile?
<OverMe> ransome, ma la wifi funziona?
<ransome> scusami, breve contrattempo "dice dispositivo non pronto (manca il firmware)
<OverMe> ransome, che scheda è?
<OverMe> ransome, da terminale dai: lspci         metti il risultato sul pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | ransome
<ubot-it> ransome: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ransome> mi risulta un po' difficile, sono colegato con un altro computer a irc e il portatile con ubuntu non è in rete, se mi dai un po' di tempo forse riesco a seguire le tue indicazioni
<OverMe> ransome, allora basta che mi dici cosa c'è accanto alla voce Network controller o qualcosa del genere
<ransome> broadcom corporation bcm4306 802.11b/g
<OverMe> allora devi collegare il cavo di rete al portatile, connetterti da li, andare su sistema->amminitrsazione->hardware drivers e ti dovrebbe proporre i driver da scaricare
<ransome> grazie mille, ora ci provo... ma per tornare alla domanda, ho la possibilità di fermare la schermata di uscita (o andare a leggerla da qualche parte, tipo file log di win) per poter leggerla nel dettaglio?
<OverMe> tutti i log sono in sistema->amministrazione->visualizzatore di file di registro
<OverMe> ora non ricordo di preciso il file ma li di certo lo trovi
<ransome> grazie mille OverMe, ora vedo la rete wi-fi... aiuto prezioso
<OverMe> :)
<pigeta> scusate fvlstreamer ha un repository particolare perche io non lo trovo
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!!!!
<pigeta> non riesco a installare fvlstreamer ne tramite apt-get ne tramite dpkg mi mancano tutte le dipendenze tra l'altro che fare?
<K99Brain> pigeta, sarà mica flvstreamer ?
<pigeta> si
<K99Brain> pigeta, ecco
<K99Brain> pigeta, è nei repo
<pigeta> ecco cosa?
<K99Brain> pigeta, fregatene delle dipendente
<K99Brain> pigeta, sudo apt-get install flvstreamer
<K99Brain> !info flvstreamer
<ubot-it> flvstreamer (source: flvstreamer): comman-line RTMP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-1 (lucid), package size 87 kB, installed size 232 kB
<K99Brain> pigeta, se ti dà errore, pastalo
<K99Brain> !paste | pigeta
<ubot-it> pigeta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pigeta> che vuoi il sources.list?
<K99Brain> pigeta, no, per adesso solo il comando sudo apt-get install flvstreamer
<pigeta> non lo trova
<K99Brain> pastamelo
<K99Brain> pigeta, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<pigeta> 10.04 LTS
<K99Brain> pigeta, allora deve esserci, è nei repo universe
<K99Brain> pigeta, fai vedere di preciso l'errore e il comando che dai
<pigeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546379/
<K99Brain> pigeta, aridaglie
<K99Brain> pigeta, ti avevo già corretto
<K99Brain> [20:57:43] <K99Brain> pigeta, sarà mica flvstreamer ?
<OverMe> lol
<K99Brain> pigeta, flvstreamer ! non fvlstreamer
<pigeta> ma sempre sti errori che figuraccia
<K99Brain> lol
<pigeta> manca il man di sto programma come lo uso
<K99Brain> pigeta, eh, questo in effetti è un problema
<K99Brain> pigeta, non posso che consigliarti di cercare su google... magari se becchi la pagina ufficiale del progetto
<K99Brain> pigeta, io non l'ho mai usato, quindi non so dirti
<sps> ciao a tutti...
<pigeta> spete indicarmi il nome del plugin per firefox di mplayer?
<sps> ho un problemino: sono passato alla versione 10.04 lts di Ubuntu e ho reimpostato la grafica del desktop
<sps> ho impostato il pannello superiore nascondibile automaticamente, il fatto è che al riavvio la barra appare non nascondibile e per giunta a mezza altezza, non sul bordo superiore come regola
<pigeta> mozilla-mplayer ha cambiato nome?
<sps> dal menù Proprietà del pannello risulta comunque segnata l'opzione:'Nascondere automaticamente'. Come faccio?
<sps> nessuno sa rispondermi?
<vola> sps mi piacerebbe ma non so neanche io dove sono?
<Peace-> sps: devi resettare la porcheria
<Peace-> ci sono delle cartelle nascoste
<Peace-> sulla tua home
<Peace-> io purtroppo uso kde non mi ricordo neanche i nomi di quelle cartelle
<Peace-> vedi se qualcuno con gnome ti risponde invece di cazzeggiare uno a caso leopesto
<Peace-> K99Brain:
<K99Brain> Peace-, -.-
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> eh nn me li ricordo
<K99Brain> sps, e se la togli la spuntra su nasconi automaticamente?
<vola> scusate ma come faccio a scaricare film?
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> vola: non si scaricano film ecco come
<Peace-> lo sai che è illegale?
<vola> grazie
<leopesto> chi mi cerca, stavo a cazzeggiare con gnome...
<Peace-> leopesto: dai aiuta sta gente che non gli va sta barra malefica
<Peace-> io non mi ricordo
<Peace-> so cche c'è da resettare ma non so le cartelle e quelle porcherie li
<sps> se tolgo la spunta e la rimetto non sembra cambiare molto, se invece metto la spunta su estendi allora tutto funziona
<attempt> sera a tutti. ciao Peace-
<Peace-> attempt: wella
<libero> salve at utti
<libero> ho un problema con una scheda audio Tascam US-428
<libero> non riesco a trovare i driver come posso fare?
<libero> è una scheda audio esterna
<libero> http://www.wikizic.org/Tascam-US428/gallery-1.htm
<leopesto> sps, ma usare una dock visto che credo l'effetto vuoi ottenere con la barra di gnome é lo stesso...
<attempt> libero usi ubuntu che versione?
<libero> si ubuntu
<libero> la versione 10.10
<attempt> libero problemi con l'inglese o no?
<libero1> sono craschato sull'altro...
<libero1> No
<libero1> come posso fare
<libero1> a farla vedere
<libero1> ho letto qlks su alsatool
<libero1> poi nn capisco...Ma il led usb...rimane spento finchè nn comincia a girare il driver?
<attempt> beh certo se non e' attivata
<libero1> :)
<attempt> comunque puo' essere che il led prescinda.
<libero1> capisco...
<attempt> libero1 in pvt
<libero1> aspè...io veramente in questo momento sono un amico di libero...mi ha fatto entrare lui col suo user...e non sò minimamente come posso andare in pvt
<libero1> xkè non ho mai usato questa chat
<sps> come si installa dock?
<attempt> libero1 dovresti vedere da qualche parte una linguetta con il mio nick
<libero1> si
<attempt> cliccaci sopra e scrivi li
<sps> avrò problemi con la ATI Radeon 3470?
<sps> leopesto,avrò problemi con la ATI Radeon 3470?
<K99Brain> sps, è una radeon HD giusto?
<K99Brain> sps, dovrebbe andare bene
<sps> K99Brain, si è quella, però io non ho installato alcun driver
<leopesto> sps direi di no
<sps> K99Brain, ho quello di default di Ubuntu
<sps> cioé
<K99Brain> sps, allora stai usando quell open, che ha prestazioni leggermente inferiori ma comunque va bene
<sps> ho provato ad installare ma nulla di buono...
<sps> ho aperto pure una discussione qua ma nulla
<sps> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,422002.msg3339591.html#msg3339591
<pivellino-ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546388/
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao
<sps> se qualcuno mi da una mano a configurare Xorg....forse ...
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: guarda che il pastebin non si usa come una raccomandata...si usa per inserire l'output dei comandi che vengono richiesti
<leopesto> configurare xorg? basta installare i catalyst...
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: se hai un problema lo esponi qui e chi sa e vuole risponde
<sps> leopesto, ci ho già provato in passato ma nulla...
<leopesto> nulla cosa?
<pivellino-ubuntu> filo1234 il problema l'ho esposto; non è il terminale che mi da errori altrimenti avrei postato l'output
<sps> leopesto, cioé nulla di meglio che quella di default
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: il problema lo devi esporre qui non nel pastebin
<pivellino-ubuntu> va bene, lo scrivo qui
<leopesto> sps, ma almeno avevi l'accelerazione 3d
<leopesto> installato da driver hardware i catalyst?
<filo1234> !info gstyle
<ubot-it> Package gstyle does not exist in lucid
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: e poi quel programma li è nei repo?
<sps> leopesto, ho seguito le procedure standard
<leopesto> ...
<pivellino-ubuntu> quel programma l'ho trovato in giro
<pivellino-ubuntu> avevo scaricato il debian
<leopesto> standard = apro driver hardware clicco sui catalyst e poi "installa"?
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: dovresti sapere che non è cosa buona installare roba da " in giro"
<sps> posso riprovare con 10.04lts, visto che avevo 9.10
<pivellino-ubuntu> sono inesperto...
<sps> comunque io ho Ubuntu 10.04 lts 64bit!
<leopesto> puo essere che i nouveau valgano pure per ati
<pivellino-ubuntu> mi serve solo un programma che mi installi i temi velocemente senza tante procedure
<leopesto> sps, lsmod | grep nouveau
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: non serve nessuna procedura per installare i temi ...li scarichi e li installi
<filo1234> dal tar.gz ad esempio temi da gnome-look.org
<filo1234> !temi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'temi'
<filo1234> uhm
<pivellino-ubuntu> questa è la pagina da cui ho scaricato il software http://www.lffl.org/2010/06/gstyle-completo-gestore-di-temi-per.html
<sps> leopesto, non dice nulla...
<leopesto> buono
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: non diamo supporto per i pacchetti fuori dai repo ufficiali
<pivellino-ubuntu> capito
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: ti ripeto che non serve nulla di particolare per installare i temi
<filo1234> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome
<leopesto> sps, dovresti chiedere a qualcuno che usa ati, io ho solo nvidia e sis :/
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: dai uno sguardo al link
<sps> ecco, c'è qualcuno che usa ati?
<pivellino-ubuntu> si, brazie
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: comunque i temi diciamo ad oc li trovi su gnome-look.org scarichi quello che ti piace e poi installi il tar.gz da sistema>preferenza> aspetto
<filo1234> senza fare tanti giri
<pivellino-ubuntu> si, grazie ora provo
<attempt> !ati | sps vedi la guida del wiki e vedi come e' messa la tua scheda specifica.
<ubot-it> sps vedi la guida del wiki e vedi come e' messa la tua scheda specifica.: Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<sps> alloro installo i driver ati proprietari e poi vi ricontatto
<it-39> buonasera
<attempt> we it-39
<luca88> salve a tutti, ho un piccolo problema con il boot grub
<luca88> ho appena fatto l'istallazione di kubuntu, è andato tutto ok tranne per il fatto che o nn mi ha istallato grub o nn ha riconosciuto il sistema operativo window
<luca88> come faccio a farlo riconoscere?
<luca88> c'è nessuno?
<shadenzo> riavvio
<luca88> salve a tutti!!!!
<luca88> ho appena istallato kubuntu, ma finita l'istallazione al riavvio nn mi compare il grub per scegliere quale sistema avviare(in un'altra partizione c'è istallato win7) qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<Peace-> eh e allora?
<Peace-> è giusto
<Peace-> che kubuntu hai messo luca88
<Peace-> 10.10
<Peace-> ?
<luca88> si
<luca88> l'ho appena scaricato
<luca88> e istallato
<Peace-> al riavvio devi premere shift per vedere il menu...
<Peace-> altrimenti cicccio bello ti leggi questo
<luca88> shift?
<luca88> ma quando?
<luca88> al momento della schermata del bios^
<Peace-> luca88: riavvii e premi un sec si e uno no shift
<Peace-> ficnhe non ti compare grub
<Peace-> se non dovesse fuznionare ....
<Peace-> http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/09/18/kubuntu-karmic-grub2-and-kernels-menu-set-timeout/
<Peace-> bon e con questo vado in nnanna
<luca88> ok grazie
<luca88> ora provo
<luca88> :D
<alessandro_> Buona sera a tutti
<alessandro_> io ho un problema con shotwell
<alessandro_> io ho importato delle foto dalla mia fotocamera
<alessandro_> però ora apro una qualsiasi altra cartella e mi apre sempre la cartella di shotwell
<alessandro_> da cosa può dipendere questa cosa?
<alessandro_> disinstallo shotwell?
<alessandro_> Qualcuno saprebbe risolvere il problema?
<alessandro_> c'è qualcuno in chan?
<miki> ragazzi mi dite come fare per chiamare santo domingo via voip? non ho account skype e non voglio avere nessun account vario, è possibile chiamare gratis magari ascoltando un pò di pubblicità? grazie.
<filo1234> !chat | miki
<ubot-it> miki: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Solletico> posso 'convertire' da LTS alla versione 'standard' o sono obbligato a disinstallare LTS e installare quella standard?
<poli> ciao chiedo aiuto.... nn sò xchè ma da qualche giorno che i download terminati nn finiscono nell'incoming....
<luca88> salve a tutti!!
<luca88> ho un problema urgente con il grub!!! nn mi legge windows
<luca88> nn mi legge la partizione di window o cmq io nn so come configurlo
<luca88> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-22
<luca88> ho un problema urgente con il grub!!! nn mi legge windows
<luca88> c'è nessuno?
<luca88> fabio
<luca88> puoi aiutarmi un attimo è urgente
<luca88> ?
<fabio333> io?
<luca88> si
<luca88> hp un problema con grub
<luca88> nn mi legge windows
<fabio333> ci sono molte guide per grub
<fabio333> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<zaganator> hi
<zaganator> someone there?
<zaganator> ok buona notte crdo non ci sia nessuno
<Cyanide_> notte
<Cyanide_> ho un probleminp con emesene 1.6 quando cerco di attivare la cam mi dice che manca libmimic
<changer> salve a tutti! ho un problema con il grub, nn mi riconosce windows. All'avvio nn mi visualizza il menù di grub e nn so come fare a passare alla partizione di win. qualcuno sa aituarmi?
<changer> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<changer> salve a tutti
<changer> _D
<changer> c'è nesssuno ho bisogno di un aiuto con il grub2
<changer> grub2 nn mi rileva la partizione di windows, ho cercato nei forum e ho trovato la soluzione di rinominare la cartella /boot, il problema è che nn la trovo e nn so come sistemare la faccenda.... qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<[anubi]> changer installa os-prober e poi da terminale scrivi sudo os-prober && update-grub2 e riavvia ....
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<mlazzari2> 'giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Shin3> \o glpiana
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
<miki> ragazzi qualcuno può aiutarmi? ho un pronlema con upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/546531/
<miki> c'è nessuno che mi aiuta?
<KGenius> ciao. ho un problema: devo creare su un PC molto potente usato in azienda una quarantina di utenti. Sul primo utente ho modificato il menu e ho installato il tema e i suoni aziendali. Creando gli altri utenti ho notat che però il tema, i suoni e il menu tornano quelli normali di Ubuntu. C'è un'opzione o un comando da terminale che mi consenta di applicare automaticamente i suoni, il tema e il menu personalizzati ai nuovi utenti?
<glpiana> miki, il problema nasce dal fatto che usi repository esterni
<miki> glpiana: ma li ho sempre usati come mai adesso appena faccio upgrade esce sta cosa=
<miki> ?
<glpiana> miki, non ne ho idea, ma è sempre sconsigliato usarli. per pidgin poi che è presente nei repository è inutile, oltre che, come in questo caso si è rivelato, dannoso
<miki> dai un occhio qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/546536/
<miki> che faccio?
<glpiana> KGenius, puoi porvare ad andare a modificare in gconf-editor la voce /apps/metacity/general/theme
<glpiana> miki, proviamo a rimuovere pidgin: sudo apt-get remove --purge pidgin pidgin-data
<miki> ok lo faccio ma il bello è che pid gin non l'ho mai avuto! :D
<glpiana> miki, pidgin è installato di default e se metti repo esterni è facile che venga aggiornato alla versione dei repo, per poi andare in conflitto al cambio di versione
<KGenius> glpiana: come si fa di preciso?
<glpiana> KGenius, si usa gconftool, ma non chiedermi la sintassi. oppure aspetta che vedo se trovo una stringa adatta
<miki> glpiana: ecco guarda adesso che è successo http://paste.ubuntu.com/546540/
<glpiana> miki, sudo apt-get -f install
<miki> l'ho fatto, mi dice di scaricare un pacchetto dò yes e poi mi da errore
<KGenius> glpiana: grazie. mi trovi la stringa per favore? Susa ma non sono molto esperto! Comunque non c'è fretta! Io sono online tutto il giorno oggi.
<glpiana> miki, metti su pastebin
<miki> glpiana:  ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/546542/
<glpiana> miki, sudo aptitude purge pidgin
<miki> ho fatto, ho seguito le iscruzioni ed ecco cosa c'è adesso http://paste.ubuntu.com/546543/
<miki> mi dice che me un pacchetto non è aggiornato
<weltall> glpiana perchè non un autorepair?
<glpiana> weltall, proponiglielo
<weltall> famme vede il comando sono su tty in modalità di ripristino per pulire i dischi XD
<miki> come si fa autorepair?
<glpiana> KGenius, per il tema: gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/theme "name-of-metacity-theme"
<glpiana> KGenius, qui un elenco di voci per sfondo carattere etc etc http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392587
<miki> weltall: come  si fa autorepair?
<zappo_> buongiorno a tutti ho un problema con vlc.  riguarda questo canale o devo andare sulla chat?
<glpiana> zappo_, esponi il problema e vediamo
<miki> weltall: mi dici come si fa autorepair?
<nicotano> buongiorno
<KGenius> glpiana:grazie 100000000000!  Un'altra cosa: una semplice curiosità. Esiste un'altrenativa ad update manager?
<glpiana> KGenius, per aggiornar eil sistema o per avanzare di versione?
<glpiana> ma soprattutto: perchè?
<KGenius> glpiana: perchè non lo so. Me lo ha chiesto un amico. Comunque è solo per gli update non per la versione.
<glpiana> KGenius, c'è sempre il terminale: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<KGenius> glpiana: se dico la parola "terminale" al mio amico mi spara! Non sa nemmeno che esiste! Uno con interfaccia grafica?
<zappo_> glpiana, PENSO DOPO L'AGGIORNAMENTO,10.10 ma non ne sono sicuro,quando apro vlc per visionare un film il menu a tendina dell'audio e del video sono inattivi e non posso ne mettere i sottotitoli ne cambiare lingua per il resto tutto funzia
<nicotano> KGenius, usare synaptic
<glpiana> zappo_, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep vlc
<glpiana> !paste | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<KGenius> nicotano: ciao. come si fa? Software che facciano solo qello non ce ne sono? Tipo AppFresh su MAC?
<glpiana> KGenius, la cosa più corretta e comoda è il gestore degli aggiornamenti. fatti spiegare cosa non va e si vede di capire cosa gli si può consigliare
<glpiana> KGenius, update-manager è dedicato a quello
<KGenius> glpiana: non ha niente che non va. penso solo che non gli piaccia molto. Vorrebbe un update-manager con dei repository più ampi!
<glpiana> KGenius, i repository non sono vincolati ad update manager. inoltre essendo un update manager non è dedicato all'installazione di altri programmi, se non quelli già installati
<glpiana> KGenius, ti consiglio di chiedere al tuo amico di chiarirsi le idee e poi eventualmente si riaffronta il discorso
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546545/
<glpiana> KGenius, per ora chiuderei l'off topic
<KGenius> glpiana: capito. anche perchè googlando un po' ho visto che non ci sono alternative!
<weltall> dammi un attimo che guardo
<KGenius> glpiana: ok. chiudiamo.
<weltall> ok
<glpiana> weltall, non c'è più :)
<weltall> ah
<weltall> la gente ha necessità di essere in grado di attendere :P
<glpiana> zappo_, chiudi vlc se è aperto. poi digita in un terminale: mv .config/vlc .config/vlc_old
<glpiana> zappo_, poi riavvia vlc e vedi se il rpoblema permane
<zappo_> glpiana, ok
<weltall> cmq per usi futuri aptitude full-upgrade
<glpiana> weltall, sì ora ce lo segnamo tutti e quando mai tornerà miki glielo riferiremo :P
<weltall> anche per altri glpiana :P
<weltall> per esempio se qualcuno prova ad usare backport con arm avrà cazzi seri :D
<glpiana> !chat | weltall
<ubot-it> weltall: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546546/
<glpiana> zappo_, allora digita: locate vlc | grep home            e metti su apstebin
<glpiana> *pastebin
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546549/
<glpiana> zappo_, cd .config
<glpiana> zappo_, mv vlc vlc_old
<zappo_> glpiana, il primo o il secondo?
<glpiana> zappo_, entrambi?
<zappo_> glpiana, ok
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546550/
<glpiana> ma come è possibile?
<glpiana> zappo_, digita ls  | grep vlc
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546551/
<glpiana> zappo_, allora, non è che il comando che ti ho dato prima tu l'hai dato due volte?
<glpiana> zappo_, mv .config/vlc .config/vlc_old <--- questo intendo
<glpiana> ...
<glpiana> l'utente da lei chiamato non è al momento raggiungibile...
<zappo_> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> zappo_, avvia vlc e provalo
<zappo_> glpiana, ok
<gaza1960> giorno a tutti
<gaza1960> qualcuno ha mai installato ubuntu server con il raid1 software ????
<glpiana> !qualcuno | gaza1960
<ubot-it> gaza1960: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> !raid | gaza1960
<ubot-it> gaza1960: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<zappo_> glpiana, no non funzia,http://paste.ubuntu.com/546552/
<gaza1960> ubut, non mi sembra di essere stato scortese
<glpiana> zappo_, ma leggi quello che scrivo o immagini cosa potrei avere scritto?
<gaza1960> cmq.. come non detto
<glpiana> gaza1960, ubot-it è un bot, non distingue sui modi.  ma nessuno ha detto che sei stato scortese
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> zappo_, ti ho detto di provare vlc
<zappo_> glpiana, ho provato ma non va
<glpiana> zappo_, scrivi (una sola volta): mv .cache/vlc .cache/vlc_old
<glpiana> e poi riprova
<zappo_> glpiana, ok
<zappo_> glpiana, riprovato ma niente non funzia
<glpiana> zappo_, sudo apt-get remove --purge vlc
<glpiana> zappo_, quando temrina: sudo apt-get install vlc
<zappo_> glpiana, ok
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546556/ ho anche riprovato vlc ma è come prima
<glpiana> zappo_, allora fai così: sudo apt-get remove --purge vlc              poi: sudo apt-get autoremove              e ancora sudo apt-get install vlc
<zappo_> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> zappo_, ma scusa, perchè hai interrotto la disinstallazione?
<zappo_> glpiana, non ho interrotto mi ha chiesto si o no ho detto si
<glpiana> Continuare [S/n]? s
<glpiana> Interrotto.
<glpiana> vabbè, dai comuqnue i comandi che ti ho detto
<zappo_> glpiana, ok
<zappo_> glpiana, mi chiede continuare [s/n] ho digitato si e mi dice come prima (interrotto)
<glpiana> zoprocedi con gli altri comandi
<zappo_> glpiana, bene
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546558/
<OverMe> Continuare [S/n]? si
<OverMe> Interrotto.
<glpiana> zappo_, hai qualcosa che non va nel sistem
<OverMe> /facepalm
<glpiana> ah ma hai scritto sì!!!!!!
<glpiana> zappo_, eddai, su
<glpiana> wake up
<OverMe> in teoria dovrebbe prenderlo comunque
<OverMe> fai provare
<OverMe> si prende anche il "si"
<glpiana> sì effettivamente lo prende
<jester-> lo prende lo prende
<zappo_> glpiana, ho sempre paura che mi sgridi per la mia ignoranza!
<glpiana> zappo_, io non sgrido nessuno
 * xfire78xx saluta il canale :)
<OverMe> beh, quindi vale: <glpiana> zappo_, hai qualcosa che non va nel sistem
<glpiana> zappo_, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<zappo_> glpiana, metaforicamente parlando
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546560/
<glpiana> zappo_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546562/
<glpiana> zappo_, è un problema. prova con sudo aptitude update
<glpiana> scusa
<glpiana> sudo aptitude upgrade
<zappo_> glpiana, ha scritto una enciclopedia !faccio paste di tutto?
<glpiana> zappo_, pastebin. almeno la parte finale.
<glpiana> ma io stacco ora
<glpiana> a poi
<zappo_> glpiana, buon appetito ciao
<igxigx> ciao a tutti
<Solletico> nn riesco a vedere 1 video su 1 sito . clickandoci col dx mi scrive 'novell moonlight 2.3.0.1.' come posso risolv?
<Solletico> nn riesco a vedere 1 video su 1 sito . clickandoci col dx mi scrive 'novell moonlight 2.3.0.1.' come posso risolv?
<Morpheus90> Solletico,  vai in privato di qualcuno e chiedi
<Morpheus90> mmmm vai da massimo18  e un be bravo :)
<neramarea> ho rimosso imagemagick, ma vedo ancora la directory in filesystem/usr/share. cosa devo fare per rimuoverlo completamente? l'opzione "sposta nel cestino" non è selezionabile.
<glpiana> neramarea, cosa contiene quella directory?
<HoldenC> !info imagemagick
<ubot-it> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.5.7.8-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 98 kB, installed size 312 kB
<HoldenC> probabilmente qualcosa tipo:  sudo apt-get purge imagemagick
<neramarea> glpiana, ho salvato l'immagine. come faccio a incollarla e fartela vedere?
<glpiana> neramarea, un'immagine per il contenuto di una directory?
<glpiana> neramarea, usa il comando ls da terminale e metti su pastebin
<neramarea> volevo essere "tecnico"...
<glpiana> neramarea, appunto, usa ls :)
<neramarea> non ci riesco. l'ho pure persa. cmq all'interno c'è una dir config con codec.xml, colors.xml, log.xml ecc.
<glpiana> neramarea, dpkg -l | grep -i imagem
<neramarea> fatto
<glpiana> neramarea, metti su pastebin, non riesco a vedere il tuo schermo da qui
<neramarea> spiegami passo passo come fare, per favore. non son pratico
<glpiana> !paste | neramarea come fiosse la prima volta
<ubot-it> neramarea come fiosse la prima volta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> a dopo
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546596/
<HoldenC> neramarea: lancia questo comando:  sudo apt-get purge imagemagick
<neramarea> HoldenC fatto. ma la dir c'è ancora
<HoldenC> neramarea: metti su pastebin:   dpkg -S imagemagick
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546598/
<EsUlU> scusatemi io dovrei aprire una cartella.run con ubuntu come devo fare
<EsUlU> ?
<HoldenC> neramarea: mi pare tutto ok. come si chiama esattamente la cartella?
<neramarea> HoldenC ImageMagick-6.6.2
<HoldenC> neramarea: metti su pastebin:   dpkg -S ImageMagick
<sps> ciao a tutti
<neramarea> e in effetti qui... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546599/
<HoldenC> neramarea: si vero, ma appartiene ad una libreria. facciamo una prova, lancia:  sudo apt-get autoremove
<HoldenC> neramarea: e dimmi se ti rimuove dei pacchetti
<neramarea> no http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546600/
<sps> ecco i problemi con la mia scheda video: come detto nelle guide della comunità (http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion?highlight=%28compiz%29) ho scaricato il compiz-check ed ho trovato questo:
<HoldenC> neramarea: intanto hai 4 pacchetti non aggiornati. per aggiornare:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<neramarea> poi?
<sps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546602/
<HoldenC> neramarea: per quella libreria possiamo provare a toglierla, ma fai attenzione, puo' darsi che vorra' togliere anche altra roba, in caso fammi vedere oppure rispondi no. lancia: sudo apt-get purge libmagickcore3
<sps> cosa posso fare?
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546603/
<HoldenC> neramarea: digli di no
<neramarea> fatto
<HoldenC> neramarea: quella libreria ti serve per gnome, quindi non la togliere. sei a posto, imagemagick e' stato rimosso
<sps> ho Ubuntu 10.04 a 64bit!!
<neramarea> ok, grazie!
<HoldenC> neramarea: prego
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<sps> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<jester1-> sps: il driver della ati non va in 3d
<neramarea> HoldenC, altra domanda: sto tentando di convertire un'immagine in tga per usarla come sfondo del grub (imagemagick l'avevo provato apposta); ho usato xnview. salvo l'immagine già convertita in tga in usr/share/images/grub, ma quando uso grub customizer ci sono solo le immagini di base splah. perché?
<sps> jester1,e quindi?
<HoldenC> neramarea: non saprei, dovresti leggere la documentazione dei programmi che stai usando, oppure chiedere qui e aspettare/sperare che qualcuno ti aiuti :)
<sps> il mio è un asus m51se-ap003c
<jester1-> sps: guarda in amministrazione/driver hrdware se per caso indica qualcosa
<sps> a 3GB di RAM, se può interessare
<neramarea> holdenc ok. di nuovo grazie. riposto all'indirizzo di tutti. ciau.
<jester1-> sps: hai installato un qualche driver esgterni?
<neramarea> sto tentando di convertire un'immagine in tga per usarla come sfondo del grub (imagemagick l'avevo provato apposta); ho usato xnview. salvo l'immagine già convertita in tga in usr/share/images/grub, ma quando uso grub customizer ci sono solo le immagini di base splah. perché?
<sps> cosa dovrebbe indicare?
<jester1-> sps: non vede nessun driver ati?
<jester1-> sps: ati usa i driver open e dovrebbe usare radeon
<HoldenC> sps: se vuoi gli effetti prova il driver open, dovrebbe funzionare
<sps> da Amministrazione->Hardware->Driver ho installato i driver proprietari ATI/AMD
<jester1-> sps: rinomina xorg.conf e lascia fare ad hal
<sps> cosa devo fare?
<jester1-> sps: disattivalo sempre da li
<sps> ho una ATI Radeon HD 3470
<jester1-> madu
<neramarea> sto tentando di convertire un'immagine in tga per usarla come sfondo del grub; ho usato xnview. salvo l'immagine già convertita in tga in usr/share/images/grub, ma quando uso grub customizer ci sono solo le immagini di base splah. perché?
<jester1-> neramarea: fai mano
<sps> scusate, ma non non ho capito nulla, allora che comandi devo dare? Con ordine...
<jester1-> scrivi il file debina theme in /etc/grub.d
<jester1-> sps: driver harware e disattivalio
<sps> è nella cartella home?
<sps> da Amministrazione->Driver?
<jester1-> no dall'osteria all'angolo
<sps> ..sta rimuovendo..
<tyrion-mx> hola
<neramarea> jester1 non ho capito. prendo il file xxx.tga e lo copio in etc/grub.d?
<jester1-> neramarea: no lo scrivi nel file
<jester1-> col path giusto
<tyrion-mx> sto usando pulseaudio, e ho dei problemi audio con wine, sono su ubuntu 10.10 ... se rimuovo pulseaudio risolvo qualcosa?
<jester1-> neramarea: con quale risoluzione lo hai convertito
<neramarea> xnview ha fatto da solo... 800x600, mi pare...
<neramarea> stasera provo a fare come mi hai consigliato
<jester1-> !grub | vedi la guida
<ubot-it> vedi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<sps> jester1, mi chiede di riavviare per attuare le modifiche. Attendo?
<jester1-> riavvia
<sps> allora mi ricollego fra un po'
<sps> jester1,rieccomi
<sps> jester1,adesso che faccio?
<jester1-> glxinfo | grep rendering
<sps> jester1,risponde con direct rendering: Yes
<jester1-> sps: attacca compiz
<sps> jester1,cioé digito ./compiz-check?
<jester1-> sps: destro sul desktop/cambia sfondo/effetti visivi
<jester1-> sps: hai gnome vero?
<sps> jester1,si ho gnome...e su effetti visivi che faccio?
<jester1-> sps: metti su normali
<jester1-> si attiva?
<sps> jester1,confermo modifiche?
<jester1-> si
<sps> jester1,fatto
<jester1-> sps: se ne vuoi di piu metti su avanzate e installa ccsm
<jester1-> !ccsm
<ubot-it> Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<jester1-> poi paciocchi con quello
<sps> jester1,ora la spunta è su normali, basta per avere cairo dock?
<jester1-> sps: penso di si
<sps> jester1,e allora provo così....ma adesso posso provare con compiz-check?
<jester1-> sps: che ti frega del ceck
<sps> jester1,e come si mette cairo dock? non so cosa installare...?
<jester1-> !awn
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/AvantWindowNavigator
<jester1-> piati un mac
<jester1-> invece di mettere delle imitazioni malriuscite
<sps> non capisco cosa dite? Comunque compiz-check mi da gli stessi risultati di prima!
<jester1-> sps: commiz è attivo quindi provedi con awen
<jester1-> awn*
<sps> scusami l'ignoranza ma cos'è awn?
<jester1-> la ciofeca che vuoi installare. leggi la guida
<sps> e cosa mi consiglii di mettere?
<jester1-> nulla
<sps> jester1,allora l'accelerazione 3d a che serve?
<jester1-> sps: per i giochi per es
<jester1-> paer certe applicazioni
<sps> jester1, ma dici che cairo-dock non funzionerà bene?
<jester1-> per avere una grafica piu veloce
<sps> ?
<jester1-> cairo non usa il 3d
<jester1-> o quantomeno non usa compiz
<tyrion-mx> sapete se pulseaudio e' installato di default su ubuntu o no?
<tyrion-mx> perche' non ricordo se lo ho installato io perche' avevo dei problemi
<jester1-> e poi se mi dici l'utilità delle ciofeche sopra nominate
<sps> jester1, comunque come faccio a controllare se il 3d è apposto?
<jester1-> tyrion-mx: c'è di serie
<jester1-> sps: li hai gia fatto con glxinfo
<tyrion-mx> jester1-, vuoi dire che e' quello che viene usato di default?
<jester1-> sps: e compiz si è abilitato
<tyrion-mx> perche' sto avendo problemi con wine, e non so se rimuovere pulseaudio possa fare qualcosa
<jester1-> tyrion-mx: yess
<tyrion-mx> o se sia semplicemente una stupidaggine
<sps> jester1, va bene procedo con il dock....come faccio? comandi?
<jester1-> tyrion-mx: applicazioni winzoz in wine non sono 100% compatibili
<jester1-> !awn | sps
<ubot-it> sps: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/AvantWindowNavigator
<tyrion-mx> jester1-, ho installato kotor (con molta fatica :), e funziona perfettamente solo la prima volta che lo lancio
<tyrion-mx> le altre volte l'audio non va
<tyrion-mx> e funziona solo se e' la prima app che lancio
<jester1-> tyrion-mx: non uso wine, se mi serve vado in winzoz
<tyrion-mx> gia' facevo cosi anche io
<tyrion-mx> poi ho visto che hanno fatto "playonlinux" e ho deciso di fare una prova
<tyrion-mx> il gioco funziona perfettamente, c'è solo questo piccolo problema con l'audio
<tyrion-mx> vediamo che dice google
<jester1-> cerca con gugl
<sps> jester1, sto procedendo con l'istallazione......comunque quali sono i migliori effetti di Ubuntu?
<dax_> Problema con una stampante HP-psc-1310 mi dice che non c'e` inchiostro ma le cartucce inserite sono nuove e stampa perfettamente poi dopo come faccio a eliminare il problema? ogni volta mi segna l'errore e devo accedere manualmente alla stampante per far partire la stampa, come posso fare?
<jester1-> sps: non ne uso, il pc lo uso per cose piu serie
<jester1-> dax_: cartucce originali hp?
<dax_> wsi comprate nuove ieri....
<jester1-> dax_: e prima non lo faceva?
<dax_> no prima funzionava perfettamente...
<jester1-> allora sono le cartucce tarocche
<jester1-> dax_: stacca la corrente alla stampante
<dax_> gia` fatto continua a ripetermi l'errore... le cartucce le ho comprate d'aushan non possono essere tarocche....
<jester1-> dax_: se prima non lo faceva, per logica, non è un problema del sistema operativo
<jester1-> dax_: prova in winzoz
<dax_> ok grazie
<jester1-> dax_: mi pare strano che su linux il driver segnali il livello inchiostro
<sps> jester1, ho installato....primo effetto della guida:per nascondere la barra 'auto-hide' non c'è!
<glpiana> sps, parli di avant windows navigator?
<sps> jester1, dalla guida:'Aprire gconf-editor e spostarsi nella sezione apps/avant-window-navigator, selezionando quindi «auto_hide»', non lo trovo!
<glpiana> sps, /apps/avant-window-navigator/panel/autohide
<sps> glpiana,che valore devo mettere?
<glpiana> sps, Auto hides the dock when the cursor is not on the dock (shouldn't be used together with panel_mode). (none: 0, keep below: 1, fade out: 2, see through: 3)
<glpiana> sps, c'è scritto tutto
<sps> glpiana,ma io la barra non la vedo ancora...perché?
<glpiana> sps, magari perchè non l'hai avviata
<sps> glpiana,e come si avvia?
<glpiana> sps, la guida lo dice
<glpiana> sps, ma visto che è natale, digita in un terminale avant-window-navigator  per ora. poi seguendo la guida gli imposti l'avvio automatico
<sps> glpiana,grazie grazie
<sps> glpiana,ma è la prima volta...e...
<glpiana> sps, ok, però ci sono le guide appositamente, onde evitare di dover dire sempre le stesse cose ;)
<sps> glpiana,però mi sa che anche l'organizzazione dei launcher non c'è
<sps> glpiana,non trovo apps/avant-window-navigator/window_manager
<glpiana> sps, quel percorso è in gconf-editor e col launcher non c'entra niente
<sps> glpiana, ancora non ci sono....però:Organizzare i launcher
<sps> Aprire gconf-editor e spostarsi nella sezione apps/avant-window-navigator/window_manager, fare clic due volte sopra la voce «launchers» per organizzare le icone.
<glpiana> sps, guida datata, avranno cambiato le impostazioni. comuqneu c'è il tool per configurare awn, si chiama awn-settings, scrivilo nel terminale
<sps> glpiana, dicevo che non ero proprio intontito, ma le impostazioni si danno da Awn setting o da gconfig?
<glpiana> sps, penso sia assolutamente indifferente
<sps> glpiana,per mettere come launcher skype,toorent,mostra desktop,cestino,forza uscita,il menù applicazioni,,, che comando do?
<glpiana> sps, l'hai avviata sta barra?
<sps> glpiana,si
<glpiana> sps, vedi l'icona blu o azzurra che sia sulla inistra?
<glpiana> *sinistra
<sps> glpiana,si
<glpiana> sps, cliccaci, si apre il gestore
<glpiana> sps, poi clicchi su task manager e da lì aggiungi i lanciatori
<glpiana> anche se credo ci sia la scorciatoia: lanci un programma, ti appare sulla barra, clicchi col destro e gliela fai aggiungere come lanciatore
<sps> glpiana,si, ma facendo aggiungi, mi chiede il comando che deve dare..
<glpiana> sps, lo puoi copiare dai comandi che hai nel menu normale di ubuntu, che puoi  visualizzare con l'editor di menu che trovi sotto sistema preferenze
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> mause ribelle
<sps> glpiana,ad esempio per il pulsante Visualizzare desktop?
<glpiana> sps, quella è una applet. la trovi cliccando su applett
<glpiana> sps, ma perchè non lo provi un po' e provi a configurarlo inevce di chiedere una cosa alla volta a uno che non lo usa e che quindi deve cercarle ste cose?
<sps> glpiana,e infatti, basta cliccarci due volte...adesso ho capito
<glpiana> stacco, ciao
<FabrizioGinoble> ciao ragazzi
<FabrizioGinoble> posso chiedervi una mano?
<FabrizioGinoble> Allora
<FabrizioGinoble> Istallo ubuntu sul mio portatile, l'installazione va a buon fine ma quando riavvio mi parte il terminal
<FabrizioGinoble> Istallo ubuntu sul mio portatile, l'installazione va a buon fine ma quando riavvio mi parte il terminal
<FabrizioGinoble> dove sbaglio?
<hallino1> Scusate, disturbo? Mi servirebbe un aiuto :D
<Matt_91> !chiedere | hallino1
<ubot-it> hallino1: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<Matt_91> FabrizioGinoble: se fai il login e poi dai: startx
<Matt_91> cosa succede?
<hallino1> Ok :D Io vorrei reinstallare linux però la nuova versione su un pc dove c'è presente la versione 10.04.. Inserisco il cd e lo avvio da boot ma forse non mi riconosce il sistema operativo e parte da hard disk con versione 10.04. Come risolvere?
<hallino1> Matt_91, sapresti aiutarmi?
<Matt_91> !avvio | hallino1
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'avvio'
<Matt_91> !search avvio
<ubot-it> Found: servizi, splash
<Matt_91> ! search cd
<ubot-it> Found: download, alternate, wicd, ibex, ripristino
<Matt_91> !search live
<ubot-it> Found: alternate
<Matt_91> osp scusate, ho sbagiato a postare, pensavo fossi in pv con il bot :D
<hallino1> Tranquillo :D
<Matt_91> hallino1: devi configurare il bios
<hallino1> Matt_91, l'ho configurato dicendo che deve leggere dal cd e il cd è inserito.. Fà una schermata con scritto: Boot from cd: ....    e dopo un pò si avvia il sistema operativo normale..
<hallino1> Matt_91, il cd l'ho masterizzato bene.
<Matt_91> non vedi la schermata del cd hallino1?
<hallino1> Purtroppo no Matt_91.
<Matt_91> !cheksum | hallino1
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cheksum'
<Matt_91> vabbè va oggi ci rinuncio, non he imbrocco uno di sti comandi!
<hallino1> <:D
<Matt_91> hallino1: dovresti controllare la presenza di errori del cd
<hallino1> Matt_91, non sono presenti errori..
<Scall> Qual è il comando per ibernare il pc da terminale?
<hallino1> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<hallino1> Perchè su linux non sento l'audio?
<Scall> Nessuno sa come ibernare il pc da terminale?
<nicotano> salve
<Scall> hallino1: prova a vedere in Preferenze dell'audio che le impostazioni siano corrette. Sistema -> Preferenze -> Audio oppure "clic sull'icona dell'audio -> Preferenze audio..."
<DWK> buonasera
<Scall> Qual è il comando per ibernare il pc da terminale? (riscrivo la domanda perchè vedo che nuovi utenti sono entrati, magari sanno rispondermi)
<hallino1> Scall, grazie mille :)
<DWK> no io nn lo conosco
<hallino1> Scall: Io vorrei reinstallare linux però la nuova versione su un pc dove c'è presente la versione 10.04.. Inserisco il cd e lo avvio da boot ma forse non mi riconosce il sistema operativo e parte da hard disk con versione 10.04. Come risolvere?
<DWK> non è che con suspend và?
<DWK> Ragà cmq...qualcuno ha una TASCAM US-428 funzionante con ubuntu??
<DWK> SCALL prova con sudo s2disk
<DWK> Qualcuno ha una TASCAM US-428 funzionante con UBUNTU? (Riscrivo la domanda per i nuovi utenti)
<Scall> hallino1: sicuro che dopo aver modificato il boot device priority da BIOS, mettendo il lettore cd/dvd al primo posto, hai fatto "save ed exit"? magari sei uscito senza salvare, e per questo l'avvio è partito da disco rigido!
<sps> impostando effetti grafici su Normale, e riavviando gli effetti grafici sono ritornati su Nessuno, e per giunta le finestre non hanno più i pulsanti di chiusura, riduzione a icona, e tutto ingrandimento/riduzione, inoltre il cursore del muose si è trasformato in una minacciosa x nera. Che faccio?
<Scall> sps: prova a cambiare tema, vedi se la situazione si aggiusta?
<nicotano> sps da terminale metacity --replace
<hallino1> Scall: Sono sicuro anche perchè ho appena ricontrollato.
<sps> nicotano,ha funzionato
<sps> nicotano,però gli effetti grafici sono ora impostati su Nessuno
<Scall> sps: che scheda video hai?
<sps> ATI Radeon HD3470
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao a tutti
<sps> diciamo che così il dock sfasa e non sempre risponde correttamente
<pivellino-ubuntu> Ragazzi ho installato un tema su ubuntu però mi fa diventare le icone dei programmi molto più piccole, come faccio ad ingrandirle? Come faccio a disinstallare i temi bigisu? Grazie
<nicotano> sps, prova a usare effetti grafici normali e vedi se dal menu amministrazione driver aggiuntivi ti abilita quelli ati radeon
<sps> nicotano,me li hanno appena fatti togliere, comunque impostando su Normali, confermo di mantenere impostazioni, chiudo, se ritorno li trovo su nessuno
<Scall> sps: se vai in "Amministrazione -> Driver aggiuntivi" ti trova driver propietari da installare? Anche se credo che per le schede ATI vengano rilasciate le specifiche tecniche e quindi non ci sia bisogno di driver propietari (a differenza delle nvidia). Non è che hai disinstallato compiz, che provvede agli effetti visivi? Altrimenti puoi installare il pacchetto "simple-ccsm" (configurazione più semplice di compiz) oppure
<Scall>  "compizconfig-settings-manager" (configurazione più dettagliata) scrivendo da terminale "sudo apt-get install [nomedelpacchetto]" oppure cercandoli nel software center (ma da lì te li installa entrambi se ne installi uno)
<Scall> installando il secondo pacchetto puoi avere anche ulteriori effetti aggiuntivi, come far piovere sul desktop, il famoso cubo rotante, ecc... cose di discutibile utilità ma divertenti :-D
<sps> mi hanno appena detto che non occorre compiz!
<sps> cosa dovrei fare?
<sps> installo allora ccsm?
<Scall> sps: eppure quegli stessi effetti che ci sono in "effetti visivi" si possono regolare con compiz! potrei anche sbagliarmi, ma comunque è certo che con compiz ottieni lo stesso risultato
<sps> quindi digito:'sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm'
<Scall> quello ti da una configurazione più semplice
<Scall> tu installali entrambi, poi scegli quale tenere (tutti e due è inutile secondo me). Comunque sì, la sintassi del comando è corretta ;-)
<sps> io per il momento sto usando solo cairo-dock
<Scall> sps: poi se non vuoi più un pacchetto dai "sudo apt-get purge [nomepacchetto]" purge a differenza di "remove" elimina completamente il pacchetto senza lasciare tracce. comunque l'operazione si può compiere anche da software center o da gestore pacchetti.
<sps> per adesso voglio risolvere il fatto che all'avvio non debba avere probl. grafici, e quindi Effetti grafici normali
<Scall> Dopo aver installato uno dei due pacchetti, o tutti e due, il lanciatore di configurazione per Compiz lo trovi in Sistema -> Preferenze
<sps> Adesso ho dato:'sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm'
<sps> adesso dovrebbe andare bene?
<sps> e invece no! Gli effetti visivi si reimpostano su Nessuno!! UFFHHH
<Matt_91> io in crontab ho inserito la seguente stringa: */1 * * * * /usr/bin/w3m -dump http://matt91web.altervista.org/server/server_ip.php
<Matt_91> ma non mi funziona, dove sbaglio?
<sps> Scall,allora che faccio?
<sps> ci risiamo al riavvio ho nuovamente la freccia nera e finestre come prima,
<sps> una soluzione definitiva?
<antonio-b> 'sera
<antonio-b> chi può aiutarmi con una connessione vpn?
<liuboille> ciao a tutti
<antonio-b> nessuno
<antonio-b> ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> !nessuno | antonio-b
<ubot-it> antonio-b: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<nurra_> non mi funziona il dvd rom con 10.10
<antonio-b> chi può aiutarmi con una connessione vpn?
<nurra_> qualcuno mi risponda
<DAMN3dg1rl> nurra_, rifallo no ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> o usa una chiavetta
<andx> ho un problema durante verifica aggirnamenti icona rosso barrata come posso risolvere (per favore)
<antonio-b> ci riprovo con la connessione vpn :)
<antonio-b> nurra_ io mi sono trovato benissimo con la netinstall
<antonio-b> pochi mega, cavo di rete e via
<antonio-b> installato senza problemi
<stevr1it> salve ho usato grsync per fare un rsync da un hardisk esterno in usb a uno interno in raid. mi ha fatto il backup ma mi ha anche occupato tutta la root. Non capisco perchè. Ora ho la root pienissima e non riesco a libearla. Ho eliminato la cartella che conteneva il back up ma nulla da fare. ho ubuntu 10.10
<OverMe> stevr1it, hai svuotato il cestino dopo aver eliminato?
<stevr1it> si
<stevr1it> OverMe,  certo fatto subito
<stevr1it> il monitor di sistema mi da /var/lib/ureahead/debugfs pieno
<stevr1it> la root idem
<Piter85> ciao ragazzi qualcuno sa dirmi fino a quando è supportata la versione 9.10?!? che nn mi ricordo
<marcello1> Piter85, aprile 2011   http://www.ubuntu-it.org/ubuntu/Rilascio_nuove_versioni.shtml
<stevr1it> OverMe, mi da il /dev/sda6 che la root 100% piena
<Piter85> oh grazie :)
<OverMe> stevr1it, applicazioni->accessori->analizzatore disco e guarda precisamente dov'è il male
<andx> qualcuno mi darebbe un consiglio ..come risolvo un errore di repository  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546660/
<stevr1it> OverMe, sto cercando , è nelal root da qualche parte
<sps> uffa, sto impazzendo! Ogni volta che riavvio Ubuntu 10.04 non ho più i pulsanti della finestra. Se da terminale digito metacity --replace, tutto ritorna normale, ma se provo a chiudere si blocca tutto, inoltre al riavvio forzato c'è di nuovo lo stesso problema
<OverMe> andx, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list      e vediamo cosa ci hai infilato dentro
<andx> ok
<sps> ho disinstallato compiz e ccsm per disperazione
<sps> ho solo awn attivata e pare funzionare bene
<andx> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546662/
<OverMe> andx, e perché c'è quella cosa dentro?
<OverMe> andx, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<andx> non so scusami ci anno messo le mani ...qualcuno..
<OverMe> certo, comunque dai quel comando poi sudo apt-get update e vediamo se ha risolto
<sps> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<stevr1it> OverMe, mi ha montato la partizione /sdc2/ sotto la root e riempendo quella ho riempito la root, ora ho svuotato la partizione ma la root è rimasta piena
<sps> nessuno?
<andx> ti ringrazio infinitamente OverMe!!!!!
<jester-> !chiedi | sps
<ubot-it> sps: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<OverMe> andx, di nulla
<OverMe> sps, e in seguito a cosa sto disastro?
<sps>  uffa, sto impazzendo! Ogni volta che riavvio Ubuntu 10.04 non ho più i pulsanti della finestra. Se da terminale digito metacity --replace, tutto ritorna normale, ma se provo a chiudere si blocca tutto, inoltre al riavvio forzato c'è di nuovo lo stesso problema.ho disinstallato compiz e ccsm per disperazione
<sps>  ho solo awn attivata e pare funzionare bene
<OverMe> sps, e in seguito a cosa sto disastro?
<jester-> sps: hai setup di compiz ciuco, disattivalo
<sps> credo l'aver attivato compiz, awn, e effetti grafici su normali che poi ritornano su Nessuno
<jester-> sps: glxinfo | grep rendiring cosa risponde
<jester-> sps: ] glxinfo | grep rendering cosa risponde
<sps> pare nulla
<jester-> sps: ] glxinfo | grep rendering
<jester-> glxinfo | grep rendering
<sps> direct rendering: Yes
<sps> OverMe, adesso ho disinstallato sia compiz, sia la sua configurazione semplice ed ho lasciato awn che pare funzionare bene
<jester-> sps: come fa a fiunzare awn senza compiz
<stevr1it> chiunque possa aiutarmi, ho fatto il back up da un hardisk esterno verso una partizione di un hardisk interno in raid e mi ha riempito la root di ubuntu. Ora ho cancellato i file s  del back up e l'analizzatore del disco mi vede ancora la partizione piena con la cartella che ho copiato, anche se è stata fisicamente cancellata e nautilus non si vede proprio. che faccio?
<jester-> !raid | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<stevr1it> jester-, non le ho montate io e finora hanno funzionato bene, ora ho fatto questo back up e mi ritrovo la root piena
<stevr1it> non riesco a liberarla
<sps> OverMe,il problema che rimane è che al riavvio non ho più i tre pulsanti classici delle finestre(chiudere, riduzione, ecc..).Una soluzione momentanea è dare metacity -replace; però poi non posso più chiudere il terminale, diversamente si blocca tutto
<jester-> stevr1it: raid mi pare funzi un po diverso
<OverMe> sps, resetta gnome
<jester-> il backup lo ripristini dall'altro hd, altrimenti a cosa servirebbe
<sps> jester,il problema che rimane è che al riavvio non ho più i tre pulsanti classici delle finestre(chiudere, riduzione, ecc..).Una soluzione momentanea è dare metacity -replace; però poi non posso più chiudere il terminale, diversamente si blocca tutto
<stevr1it> jester-, ora non mi dice che è media che riempie la root
<stevr1it> scusa mi dice
<OverMe> sps, cancella .gnome .gnome2 .gnome_private .config .gconf .gconfd
<sps> come si resetta? Ma poi la barra awn continuerà a funzionare?Perdo qualcosa?
<nicolazz> ciai,scusate ho un problema con ubuntu,si è danngiatoil filesystem,quindi mi compare una schermata nera cn uno script.una volta che inserisco il disco cm faema?ccio a far ripartire il sist
<sps> OverMe, come si resetta? Ma poi la barra awn continuerà a funzionare?Perdo qualcosa?
<stevr1it> jester-, credo che il problema risieda che nello spostare dei dati dall'ardish esterno in una partizione sotto media, me li abbia conteggiati nelal root. i due hardisk in realtà sono su un controller raid ma non sono in raid
<jester-> nicolazz: usa la live e fai un sudo fsck della partizione
<OverMe> sps, perdi le impostazioni
<sps> jester, come si resetta? Ma poi la barra awn continuerà a funzionare?Perdo qualcosa?
<stevr1it> scus aun controller sata
<nicolazz> ok..ma come si fa'?
<sps> jester, OverMe, quali impostazioni?
<sps> jester-, OverMe, quali impostazioni?
<OverMe> sps, tutte quelle del desktop, avrai l'aspetto come appena installato
<jester-> nicolazz: da live fai sudo fdisk -l e vedi quale è la partizione poi fai sudo fsck /dev/sdxx  xx sta per lettera numero della partizione
<sps> jester-, OverMe, quindi niente awn?
<jester-> sps: togli awn  che senza compiz el va no
<sps> jester-, OverMe, eppure adesso funziona benissimo
<stevr1it> jester-, ho ricontrollato non sono in raid, è un controller sata per due hardisk entrambi partizionati
<nicolazz> sn sul bios...ora cosa faccio?
<Miller_> OverMe: come faccio a installare i driver x stampante canon mx300? me la riconosce ma nn m installa i driver
<sps> OverMe, jester-, comunque come rimuovo quei pacchetti che mi avete indicato?
<leonessa> ciao a tt
<OverMe> sps, nella home cancelli le dir che ti ho detto
<sps> jester-, OverMe, non c'è una soluzione indolore?
<leonessa> devo estrarre da win.rar file che sono in 2 parte come devo fare?
<Peace-> leonessa: installi unrar unrarn on free
<Peace-> !rar | leonessa
<ubot-it> leonessa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/FormatiProprietari#head-05a28f01b4a66c3427e63e27bd2c2b500b292a3b
<OverMe> sps, a sapere cosa hai fatto di preciso forse si, ma con "mi pare" "forse" etc no
<Peace-> OverMe: xD
<stevr1it> non trovo cosa mi ha riempito la root, chi mi aiuta<?
<K99Brain> stevr1it, vai in / e dai du --max-depth=1
<stevr1it> K99Brain,  olk
<stevr1it> K99Brain, appena pronto te lo metto su pastebin
<leonessa> si ma quando estraggo la parte 1 va tutto bene il problema e' qdo estraggo la parte 2 mi chiede il volume ecc...
<sps> jester-, ripeto: ho installato awn come da guida, ho fatto qualche personalizzazione su awn (messo e tolto launcher), ho attivato gli effetti grafici su Normale (consigliatomi qui), anche se ritornano sempre e comunque su Nessuno, poi qualcuno qui mi ha fatto installare compiz semplificato, ho riavviato ed ecco il problema: sempre qui mi hanno consigliato metacity che come detto funziona ma solo temporaneamente
<sps> OverMe, ripeto: ho installato awn come da guida, ho fatto qualche personalizzazione su awn (messo e tolto launcher), ho attivato gli effetti grafici su Normale (consigliatomi qui), anche se ritornano sempre e comunque su Nessuno, poi qualcuno qui mi ha fatto installare compiz semplificato, ho riavviato ed ecco il problema: sempre qui mi hanno consigliato metacity che come detto funziona ma solo temporaneamente
<fabio333> temporaneamente?
<fabio333> quante volte vuoi ripeterlo?
<sps> OverMe, e per concludere ho rimosso completamente compiz
<stevr1it> K99Brain,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/546667/
<OverMe> sps, vabbè, cancella quello che ti ho detto
<K99Brain> stevr1it, trascurando quello che è in /media (immagino che hai attaccato un disco bello pieno, oppure hai montato qualche altra partizione)
<K99Brain> stevr1it, direi che il grosso lo hai nell ahome
<OverMe> nella root
<sps> quindi .gnome, .gnome2,.gnome2_private; (sicuro che no perdo dati?)Poi riavvio
<stevr1it> K99Brain,  no è in una partizione diversa, ho diversi hardisk, e usando grsync per sincronizzare una cartella dai un hardisk esterno su un hardisk interno mi ha riempito al root
<OverMe> ah no ma fa la somma
<Peace-> sps:  K99Brain non è un pirla
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> ops
<sps> jester-,(sicuro che no perdo dati?)Poi riavvio?
<K99Brain> stevr1it, ma com'è che sai da root? e perchè hai un .kde e un .cache nella root?
<stevr1it> K99Brain, credo che un hardisk in media sia in realtà montato sulla root
<OverMe> sps, te ne ho date di più
<stevr1it> K99Brain, non so, davvero
<stevr1it> mai notato
<sps> OverMe: cioé?
<OverMe> <OverMe> sps, cancella .gnome .gnome2 .gnome_private .config .gconf .gconfd
<K99Brain> stevr1it, cd /media && du --max-depth=1
<stevr1it> K99Brain,  ok
<sps> OverMe,fatto! E adesso?
<OverMe> sps, riavvia la sessione
<sps> Peace-, ?
<stevr1it> K99Brain, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546669/
<sps> va bene
<stevr1it> K99Brain,  ti mando anche un df  http://paste.ubuntu.com/546670/
<Miller_> OverMe: come faccio a installare i driver x stampante canon mx300? me la riconosce ma nn m installa i driver
<nicolazz> scusate ragazzi ho avuto un problema cn ubuntu.adesso vorrei reistallarlo,mi spiegate una volta che sn in bios cm faccio?
<OverMe> Miller_, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=403968.0
<filo1234> nicolazz: devi impostare il first boot da cdrom
<nicolazz> ok..
<nicolazz> poi?
<filo1234> e poi riavvii e parte il cd rom
<nicolazz> quindi nn devo formattare nulla?
<filo1234> puoi reisntallare senza formattare...basta che tolga la spunta
<nicolazz> lo fa da solo^
<nicolazz> ?
<filo1234> puoi reisntallare senza formattare...basta che tolga la spunta...
<nicolazz> cosa è la spunta?
<filo1234> devi dirgli tu di non formattare
<filo1234> il flag
<filo1234> la virgoletta
<filo1234> la bandierina
<filo1234> l'opzione
<nicolazz> ok...
<nicolazz> ora è partita la schermata cn ubuntu ed i puntini sotto che avanzano..
<filo1234> !installazione | NICKSERV
<ubot-it> NICKSERV: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<filo1234> !installazione | nicolazz
<ubot-it> nicolazz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<stevr1it> K99Brain, non ho nemmeno toccato la home,  e non saprei come trovare  il problema. che sia un log? o il cestino della root? boh...
<nicolazz> siccome nn mi ricordo quanto ci mette...mi potreste ragguagliare sui tempi?
<K99Brain> stevr1it, non ne ho idea
<K99Brain> stevr1it, controlla di nuovo in /media
<K99Brain> stevr1it, ls /media
<stevr1it> filo1234, ciao ho un problema e non ne vengo a capo, mi trovo improvvisamente la root piena al 100%. e non ho fatto nulla se non un grsync da un hardisk esterno su una hardisk interno, non in root ma sotto /media
<filo1234> stevr1it:  du -a / | sort -n -r | head -n 15
<filo1234> stevr1it: meglio se lo dai da root ma occhio
<stevr1it> ok
<nicolazz> è uscita la prima schermata ma poi è partita direttamente l'istallazione credo...
<nicolazz> con la scritta ubuntu ed i puntini che avanzano
<filo1234> nicolazz: segui la guida
<stevr1it> filo1234, partito, ora aspetto i dati
<nicolazz> ok..
<nicolazz> ma mi dice che doveva uscire una scritta con istalla ubu e nn è uscitantu
<stevr1it> filo1234, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546678/
<stevr1it> filo1234,  ti allego anche un df -h  http://paste.ubuntu.com/546679/
<filo1234> stevr1it: mount cosa dice? a me pare che tu abbia qualcosa di doppio montato in media
<stevr1it> ecco il problema
<filo1234> stevr1it: comuque quell dir sono quelle più grandi nel fs
<stevr1it> filo1234, cosa devo fare?
<filo1234> stevr1it: ripulire
<stevr1it> filo1234, come
<stevr1it> filo1234,  ho pulito il disco su cui ho copiato i dati
<filo1234> stevr1it: devi cancellare roba
<stevr1it> filo1234,  ma tutto ewra già li fino a due minuti prima ed era libera la root
<stevr1it> da dove devo cancellare
<stevr1it> in root cosa cancello
<marco_> ubuntu 10.10 mi riconosce canon mx300 ma nn m installa i driver . cosa posso fare?
<poli> ciao a tutti.... ho un problema con la connesione di alice wifi.... qualcuno sa aiutarmi???
<stevr1it> filo1234,  sono tutti hardisk scolledati da quellod elal root
<fil> marco_, se te la riconosce vuol dire che i driver ci sono già
<filo1234> stevr1it: smontali uno ad uno e poi vediamo
<stevr1it> filo1234,  ho un hardisk partizionato in 3 parti /   /home e swap g li altri sono hardisk diversi
<stevr1it> ok provo
<filo1234> si smontali
<filo1234> stevr1it: poi fa vedere sudo blkid
<stevr1it> filo1234,  smontato sdc1  e ecco sudo blink http://paste.ubuntu.com/546680/
<stevr1it> filo1234, vado con il secondo
<stevr1it> filo1234,  smontato il secondo http://paste.ubuntu.com/546682/
<filo1234> stevr1it: mount
<stevr1it> filo1234, aspetta che li smonto tutti.  ecco il terzo http://paste.ubuntu.com/546683/
<filo1234> stevr1it: blkid non cambia :D
<stevr1it> infatti
<stevr1it> faccio unmount?
<stevr1it> un mount?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> solo mount e pasta
<stevr1it> credo che un hardisk sia montato in medi ama anche in root
<filo1234> è quello che ti ho detto
<stevr1it> filo mi dava pieno un /dev/ sdc2 non ricordo bene
<stevr1it> filo ma ho cancelalto tutto
<stevr1it> filo1234, tutto quello copiato non c'è più nell'hardisk
<stevr1it> filo1234, mi si sta bloccando tutto, metacity da i numeri /root 100% piena ora
<filo1234> stevr1it: le monti direttamente in fstab ?
<stevr1it> filo1234,  non lo so
<filo1234> se si edita fstab e commenta i mount
<stevr1it> ti posto fstab?
<filo1234> spe devo spostarmi urgentemente
<stevr1it> filo1234, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546688/
<francesco_> salve son nuovo
<jester-> beato te
<Peace-> jester-: xD
<francesco_> non so nemmeno come si usa
<Peace-> mi so vecio
<stevr1it> filo1234,  forse il problema era in media /sdd2  che sia questo montato in dev e media?
<jester-> io ancora di piu
<Peace-> e vabbe dai su...
<francesco_> ahaha come lo salvo
<Peace-> he?
<Peace-> salvare che ?
<francesco_> m,i spiegate grazie che si fa qui
<francesco_> la pagina grazie
<Peace-> :S
<francesco_> allura
<jester-> francesco_: cpme si fa a fare cosa
<francesco_> a salvare questa pagina
<francesco_> ok a dp salute a tutti
<Peace-> jester-: etu vist
<jester-> Peace-: oggi ci sono quelli del tipo: lo famo strano
<dimi_> ciao. ho avuto problemi con lo scaricamento di un film da megavideo. usavo downloadhelper. mi ha scaricato solo i primi 35 minuti... c'è un altro metodo per scaricare video da megavideo?
<jester-> dimi_: wget -c http://sticazz.quelcheè
<jester-> -c = fa il resume
<dimi_> in che formato me lo scarica? me lo scarica anche oltre i minuti in cui si blocca megavideo?
<jester-> dimi_: nel formato che è sul sito
<giovanni> salve
<jester-> come vuoi che te lo scarichi, e i 35 minuti dipende dalla velocità
<giovanni> vorrei salvare tutti i contatti di evolution e la posta in arrivo così da ritrovarmeli dopo aver fatto il passaggio di versione di ubuntu: cosa devo fare?
<jester-> dimi_: caccia la credit che risolvi il problema
<jester-> giovanni: salva la cartella .evolution
<dimi_> ??
<jester-> sta tutto li dentro
<giovanni> wow
<giovanni> grz
<jester-> dimi_: credit card e ti fai l'abunament. col casso che megavideo ti passa tutto a gratis
<giovanni> sicuro che ci sono anche uttte le mail??
<giovanni> è importante
<jester-> giovanni: yesss
<giovanni> okkkk
<giovanni> per caso posso fare qualcosa di simile per chrome?
<marco> qual è il comando da terminale x sapere la versione d ubuntu?
<jester-> marco: lsb_release -a
<marco> nn mi dice se è 32 o 64 bit come faccio a saperlo?
<jester-> marco: getconf LONG_BIT
<marco> jester nn riesco ad aprire con wine setup.exe . dove sbaglio?
<jester-> marco: se clicchi il file?
<jester-> marco: wine lo hai installato?
<marco> jester se clicko apri con wine mi scrive 'this is not market executable ecc.
<marco> si ho installato wine
<jester-> marco: dove hai il file
<marco> scrivania
<jester-> marco: chmod +x Scrivania/setup.exe
<jester-> e riprova
<marco> jester ho scritto quella riga ma poi nn funziona lo stesso
<jester-> marco: ha dato errore?
<marco> jester nn da nulla nn succede nulla
<marco> jester nn ho cpt se lo devo aprire con q4wine o wine
<giovanni> ciao a tutti
<giovanni> a chi posso chiedere aiuto?
<jester-> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<jester-> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<marco> jester-:  compare la clessidra ma poi nn succede nulla
<giovanni> come si aggiorna play on linux tramite terminale?? cioè cosa devo scrivere?
<jester-> marco: non tutto funza in wine
<marco> jester-:  eppure in 1 altro pc con ubuntu 10 10 e con wine funzionava :(
<giovanni> allora?
<jester-> giovanni: è un front end per wine e, se installato si aggiorna in automatico se c'è l'aggiornamento nel repo
<jester-> marco: sarà il file rovvanato
<giovanni> si che c'è l'aggiornamento
<giovanni> e ti ripeto
<giovanni> mi chiede che c'è un update del programma
<giovanni> e nn si aggiorna in automatico
<jester-> giovanni: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade se c'è lo aggiorna come tutto il resto
<giovanni> ooook
<jester-> se non lo aggiorna aspetto che lo mettano nle repo
<jester-> forse
<marco> OverMe:  come faccio a installare canon mx 300?
<OverMe> di nuovo
<OverMe> non ti avevo passato un link prima?
<leonessa> ho un problema con il collegamento a skype mi dice connessione P2P non riuscita, mi potete aiutare?
<marco> OverMe:  nn mi è arrivato
<OverMe> eh ora non ricordo e non posso guardare
<marco> OverMe: ok :( quando puoi , fammi sape
<lainz13> ciao come si chiama la nouva versione di you tube downloader? grazie  per l'aiuto
<Guest83047> Salve a tutti! Ho un problema con la chiavetta internet qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<Guest83047> Salve a tutti! Ho un problema con la chiavetta internet qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<Gatto> buonasera
<Gatto> ho un problema piuttosto noioso con i log di hostapd
<Gatto> qualcuno ha giocato con questo software?
<leonessa> non riesco a collegarmi a skype mi dice connessione P2P non riuscita, mi potete aiutare? grazie
<Gatto> leonessa≥ spype è rotto
<K99Brain> skype non va neanche a me, stasera
<jester-> leonessa: che skype hai installato
<K99Brain> mi sa che hanno problemi loro
<Gatto> tornando al mio problema: mi basterebbe anche solo sapere il level of facility
<Gatto> spype è rotto ci sono decine di ansa in giro per la net
<leonessa> 2.1 beta per linux
<leonessa> veramente? non lo sapevo.... grazie gatto
<jester-> infatti non si collega, serve a bottane o hanno cambiato il protocollo
<jester-> server*
<leonessa> e come si fa a saperlo??
<jester-> http://www.ilmessaggero.it/articolo.php?id=131768&sez=HOME_SCIENZA&ssez=INTERNET
<marco> jester:  come faccio a installare canon mx 300?
<marco> jester-:  me la riconosce ma nn m installa il driver
<dsfgsdfgq> ho un problema con ubuntu
<leonessa> grazie jester
<dsfgsdfgq> al boot mi dice: udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured
<dsfgsdfgq> dice cosi
<dsfgsdfgq> grazie
<dsfgsdfgq> qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema ?
<xanScale> salve, mi servono delle informazioni su scribus, cè qualche esperto?
<K99Brain> xanScale, tu prova a chiedere, se qualcuno conosce la risposta la dice
<xanScale> qualcuno ha mai usato scribus?
<K99Brain> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<xanScale> K99Brain non è una domanda specifica, mi servono varie informazioni su scribus, se nessuno lo ha mai usato è inutile che le faccio
<xanScale> un mio amico sta valutando di lasciare win per ubuntu, l'unico problema da risolvere riguarda scribus
<K99Brain> xanScale, beh, direi che la cosa migliore allora è provarlo, no?
<xanScale> si infatti
<xanScale> la cosa è che visto che viene domani per provarlo vorrei avere gia delle risposte
<xanScale> il fatto è che io sto programma non so manco che è
<K99Brain> xanScale, è un programma simile a publisher
<K99Brain> xanScale, neanche io l'ho mai usato, ma comunque è nei repo e quindi basta installarlo e vederlo
<xanScale> il fatto è che non ho mai capito la differenza tra publisher e word....
<xanScale> una domanda che volevo fare è: "è meglio usare la versione presente nei repo o prendere un ppa piu aggiornato?"
<K99Brain> xanScale, beh, piu orientato verso la grafica... piu adatto a fare volantini e broshures, insomma
<xanScale> addirittura nei repo ce ne sono 2 di versioni :D
<K99Brain> uno è development... lo lascerei stare
<xanScale> K99Brain a ok. presentation di openoffice
<xanScale> il fatto è che lui usa su windows un programma chiamato quark xpress
<K99Brain> no, quello è l'equivalente del powerpoint
<xanScale> lol
<xanScale> e che cambia tra powerpoint e publisher?
<K99Brain> powerpoint è per fare presentazioni da proiettare
<K99Brain> non da stampare
<K99Brain> con anche animazioni e roba varia
<xanScale> cazz per me questo campo è totalmente ignoto
<K99Brain> stessa difefrenza fra OO-presentation e scribus
<xanScale> a bhè
<xanScale> allora mè chiaro looool
<xanScale> io faccio il programmatore e l'unico ide che conosco è eclipse :D
<xanScale> altrimenti gedit :D
<xanScale> uso poco writer figuriamoci presentation o scribus etc
<xanScale> comunque il corrispettivo di  xpress  è scribus no?
<K99Brain> non conosco neanche xpress, ma immagino di si
<xanScale> ci servirebbe un dannato grafico :D
<xanScale> non ci sono mai quando ti servono :D
<xanScale> comunque ho letto che full circle magazine è fatto con scribus
<K99Brain> si, mi pare di ricordare lo stesso
<xanScale> la domanda ora: quale versione: stabile repo, stabile ppa, dev repo, dev ppa
<xanScale> 4 versioni damn!
<attempt> repo. forse ppa prendi la  piu' recente. le altre sono per gli sviluppatori di quel software.
<attempt> quella che hai nei repo e' testata.
<xanScale> non vorrei che ci fosse qualche funzione che a lui serve e che sta nell'ultima
<xanScale> alla fine se hanno fatto un ppa un minimo di stabilità ci sarà
<xanScale> mica sto prendendo i sorgenti daily :D
<ilmerovingio> hi, i have a question, is it possible to extract the crypto key of a LUKS device and then crack it with grid computing?
<ilmerovingio> sorry ho sbagliato il copia e incolla. Volevo sapere se è possibile estrarre la chiave di cifratura di un device criptato con LUKS
<ilmerovingio> ed eventualmente craccarne la chiave, in linea teorica intendo
<stevr1it> filo1234, sono ancora qui, mi aiuti a liberare la root? il back up fatto è andato da qualche parte in root
 * phre notte
<stevr1it> scusate dove trovo il cestino da root, ? non quello delal home ma quello della rootù
<stevr1it> cosa devo fare? datemi un suggerimento, nel fare un backup grsync mi ha riempito la root ed ora non so dove trovare cosa me l'ha riempita
<yvesBsAs> stevr1it, dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> gksu dbus-launch nautilus
<yvesBsAs> ed in seguito svuota il cestino
<stevr1it> yvesBsAs, ho fatto ma è troppo poco mi mancano almeno 15gb all'appello
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, spetta
<yvesBsAs> dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> cd / && ls -lh
<stevr1it> ok
<yvesBsAs> cosa esce lo metti su
<yvesBsAs> !paste | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stevr1it> yvesBsAs, non mi parte nemmeno il terminale
<stevr1it> da tanto la root è piena
<yvesBsAs> cavolo, non è il cestino, ti deve aver creato una cartella ripiena di dati
<stevr1it> si
<stevr1it> solo che ora il terminale non parte
<yvesBsAs> hai un livecd ubuntu? (a caso non si riavviasse?
<stevr1it> sono da control f2 e mi sono loggato ora ci provo da li
<yvesBsAs> ok
<stevr1it> yvesBsAs,  riavvio ci provo ci vediamo fra pochi minuti
<yvesBsAs> stevr1it, spetta, magari svuota la cache di apt, un pò lo dovresti recuperare
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get clean
<stevr1it> yvesBsAs, rieccomi
<yvesBsAs> hai provato a ripulire la cache di apt?
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get clean
<stevr1it> ok ci provo
<yvesBsAs> un pò lo dovresti recuperare
<stevr1it> yvesBsAs,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/546728/
<stevr1it> yvesBsAs, pulendo la chace ho recuperato quasi un gb
<stevr1it> cache
<stevr1it> yvesBsAs,  ma prima erano 15 gb liberi
<yvesBsAs> si, dai di nuovo
<yvesBsAs> gksu dbus-launch nautilus
<stevr1it> cosa
<yvesBsAs> e naviga nella cartella di root, controlla le cartelle nascoste e le altre
<stevr1it> yvesBsAs, e poi?
<stevr1it> quali cartelle?
<yvesBsAs> dentro /root
<stevr1it> c'è solo desktop
<yvesBsAs> è la home di root
<yvesBsAs> attiva la visualizzazione dei file nascosti
<stevr1it> trovate ma quale elimino?
<yvesBsAs> ctrl + h
<yvesBsAs> nessua a casaccio
<yvesBsAs> controlla cosa c'è dentro
<stevr1it> sto guardando
<stevr1it> yvesBsAs, non mi pare ci sia nulal di strano
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora cerca nella cartella /tmp ed in /var/tmp
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> yvesBsAs, posso cancelalre qullo che ce in tmp?
<stevr1it> yvesBsAs, potrebbe essere un fiel di log?
<yvesBsAs> stevr1it, si, ma non puoi cancellare a casaccio manco li
<yvesBsAs> controlla i file / cartelle con dimensioni spropositate
<stevr1it> yvesBsAs,  ci sono molte cartelle e files
<yvesBsAs> da terminale
<yvesBsAs> cd /tmp && ls -lh
<yvesBsAs> vedi la dimensione di tutti i file che contiene e la data di creazione
<stevr1it> yvesBsAs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546733/
<yvesBsAs> spetta un secondo
<stevr1it> yvesBsAs, trovato è un hardisk montato in media con una cartelal piean che probabilmente è anche nelal root
<stevr1it> è sdc2
<yvesBsAs> lol!
<stevr1it> sto spostando la cartella nella home e si libera la root
<stevr1it> ù
<yvesBsAs> ok. smontalo e vedi se la cartella sparisce
<stevr1it> ora però come vado ad aggiustare questa hardisk montato in media?
<neramarea> c'è un modo per cambiare immagine di sfondo su grub da terminale?
<stevr1it> si funziona
<stevr1it> sto spostando tutto e si liera lo spazio
<yvesBsAs> ok, perfetto
<stevr1it> yves spunto l'ahrdisk da fstab?
<stevr1it> yvesBsAs, probabilment eè montato due volte , una anche in root
<neramarea> posso usare aircrack anche se uso fastweb? quali sono i dati da inserire? qual è il mio id?
<yvesBsAs> no, credo tu o un programma ne abbiano copiato i file, montato non occupa spazio in root
<stevr1it> ok,
<stevr1it> ho usato grysinc
<stevr1it> e mi ha fatto una copia in root
<stevr1it> sotto /media/sdc2
<yvesBsAs> si, programma di backup, infatti :D
<stevr1it> come faccio a fare un backup allora?
<yvesBsAs> !backup
<ubot-it> backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<stevr1it> grazie
<K99Brain> !aircrack | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<neramarea> ops. sorry. non lo sapevo.
<neramarea> c'è un modo per cambiare immagine di sfondo su grub da terminale?
<K99Brain> neramarea, uhm, si, dai una occhiata qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Temi
<mcunix> sera scusate uso ubuntu con kde solo che non trovo dove ci si connette ad internet..
<attempt> mcunix ma usi kubuntu quindi?
<mcunix> si
<mcunix> scusate la domanda sciocca ma sono fuso
<attempt> dovresti avere l'icona del network manager nella tray del sistema perlomeno. magari sembra una presa ethernet stilizzata.
<mcunix> (giornata dura)...ho guardato ma non c'è infatti cercavo quella...ho anche messo strumenti di rete nel pannello ma ninete
<K99Brain> mcunix, guarda bene, che c'è ... a meno che non l'hai tolta tu apposta
<K99Brain> ma in tal caso lo sapresti+
<mcunix> um unfatti
<mcunix> comunque confermo non c'è...
<attempt> apri un terminale e scrivi knetwork-manager perlomeno ti apre l'applicazione anche se la hai tolta dalla barra o dalle notifiche della tray
<mcunix> ohh quello mi piace
<attempt> se esiste ancora la voce nel menu puoi dare destro nel menu e controllare che knetwork-manager abbia abilitata la notifica nella tray.
<mcunix> non c'è l'ho installato:-(
<attempt> come hai installato kubuntu?
<mcunix> con la live
<attempt> di kubuntu e non hai knetwork-manager? impossibile.
<mcunix> di qui mi dice cosi
<attempt> prova network-manager-kde
<mcunix> già fatto..niente
<attempt> allora non saprei.
<K99Brain> secondo me l'icona è li ma non la vedi
<mcunix> giro che non c'è
<francesco_> salve c'e nessuno
<Maui> ciao a tutti, ho comprato un cavo per collegare la stampante con porta parallela sulla usb del portatile... ora come faccio a far vedere a kubuntu la stampante? la devo installare come nuova stampante usb o scsi?
<LR_> ciao ho installato ubuntu 10.10 maverick ma quando entra in funzione lo screensaver appena provo a riloggare si freeza
<LR_> ci sono soluzioni in merito al problema?
<LR_> sembra che l'entrata in funzione dello screensave e dello spegnimento del monitor mandino in palla il sistema
<fancesco> sera
<LR_> vabbè ho capito mi devo rivolgere ai canali stranieri al solito...
<LR_> bye
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-23
<giovanni> ragazzi buonasera
<giovanni> per caso sapete qualke sito dove posso scaricare pacchetti deb?
<giovanni> oltre ad ubuntu center
<yvesBsAs> ciao giovanni, non ho capito troppo la domanda O_o
<giovanni> vorrei sapere se c'è un sito
<giovanni> dove poter scaricare programmi e giochi ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> no, "sito" non esiste, ci son guide e info le più disparate in rete
<giovanni> veramentre esiste
<giovanni> ce l'ho in ingelse
<yvesBsAs> ma su Gestore pacchetti hai già parecchia roba, anche giochi
<giovanni> ma lo volevo in itliano
<RichW> Usi il centro del software di Ubuntu
<Carlin0> giovanni, prova su getdeb ma è inglese anche lui
<yvesBsAs> io li fuggo, se su linux non abbiamo trojan e virus è solo perchè scarichiamo pacchetti da repositori sicuri
<vito74100> ciao a tutti
<dago_> ciao volevo sapere perche' al riavvio quando devo sceglere l' os mi si sono aggiunti altri 2 ubuntu generic e recovery uso ubuntu 10.10
<dago_> grazie
<Odo> Giorno
<davyde> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<zappo_> buongiorno a tutti e buongiorno a glpiana che su ubuntu.it al mattino è una certezza come la domenica
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> 'giorno zappo_
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<paganini> ciao io volevo sapere perche' al riavvio di ubuntu mi sono apparsi 2 ubuntu generic e 2 recovery grazie uso ubuntu 10.10
<glpiana> paganini, sarà successo dopo un aggiornamento del kernel
<glpiana> paganini, ora hai due kernel a disposizione e quindi appaiono 4 voci, controlliamo comunque
<paganini> e come si fa per toglierli
<glpiana> paganini, apri un terminale e digita: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> paganini, ne elenca 2 ?
<paganini> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546848/
<glpiana> paganini, digita uname -a    che vediamo quale stai usando ora
<paganini> Linux Notebook-PC 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> paganini, per levarli: sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic
<glpiana> paganini, e poi quando temrina dai un: sudo apt-get autoremove   per togliere gli headers residui
<glpiana> paganini, magari metti su pastebin il pezzo riguardante l'update di grub alla fine del primo comandi, che vediamo che sia tutto ok
<paganini> ma tutte le volte che aggiorno sara' cosi'?
<paganini> ok
<glpiana> paganini, a volte è così, a volte non variano le voci sul grub, dipende dal tipo di aggiornamento
<paganini> allora mi salvo questa procedura
<darkroom> buon giorno a tutti
<darkroom> quacuno mi saprebbe aiutare con il programma winff?
<paganini> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546849/
<darkroom> in pratica dal menu a tendina non mi esce l opzione per convertire in 3GP
<paganini> adesso riavvio e ti faccio sapere,grazie mille
<zappo_> glpiana, riprendiamo la procedura interrotta ieri?(problema con l'audio e i sottotitoli di vlc)
<glpiana> zappo_, un momento please
<glpiana> zappo_, allora, fammi un ripassino della situazione
<zappo_> glpiana, alla fine dei nostri tentativi mi hai dato un comando per fare l'aggiornamento che ho salvato in word e adesso te lo metto su paste
<egidio_> http://ac100.gudinna.com/README/phh-install.txt
<anGe`> ciao a tutti
<zappo_> glpiana, non ricordo l'indirizzo di patebin!
<glpiana> !paste | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> egidio_, cos'è?
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546853/ questa è solo la parte finale
<kross45> ciao
<glpiana> zappo_, ok, il sistema è aggiornato ora. però il tuo problema con vlc è?
<glpiana> zappo_, anzi, abbi pazienza, ne riparliamo tra 20 minuti
<egidio_> scusate ho sbagliato canale
<egidio_> era per
<egidio_> il toshiba ac100..
<kross45> come si cambia canale?
<a7x> kross45 dipende dal client
<kross45> ok
<a7x> ma teoricamente secondo il protocollo IRC devi mandare una RAW contenente JOIN #Canale
<kross45> va bene,  è la prima volta che uso questa chat
<anGe`> kross45, scrivi /join #canale
<zappo_> glpiana,ok bene
<paganini1> grazie gipiana tutto a posto
<kross45> ok
<kross45> ha funzionato
<kross45> grazie
<anGe`> prego
<anGe`> Oggi i server di skype dormono?
<kross45> dici a me?
<kross45> io vado, ciao a tutti
<a7x> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<paganini> ciao
<glpiana> zappo_, eccomi
<glpiana> zappo_, ridimmi qual è il tuo problema con vlc
<zappo_> glpiana, quando apro il menu a tendina di vlc dell'audio o del video sono inattivi per cui non posso cambiare lingua ne mettere i sottotitoli
<glpiana> zappo_, visualizzando che tipo di file?
<zappo_> glpiana, sia dvd che avi
<glpiana> zappo_, e sei sicuro che i filmati che visualizza abbiano più tracce audio e i sottotitoli?
<zappo_> glpiana, si perche con l'altro pc ,che ha vlc anche lui,li vedo
<a7x> i sottotitoli possono essere caricati esternamente, quindi non è colpa del file
<glpiana> zappo_, oki, vediamo di segare tutto quello che di vlc hai nella home. apri un temrinale e dai: locate vlc | grep home
<glpiana> !paste | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> a7x, dice che glielo fa anche con idvd
<a7x> vlc sarà buggato
<glpiana> a7x, no, direi di no
<zappo_> glpiana, fino a qualche giorno fa andava
<glpiana> zappo_, alur?
<zappo_>  glpianahttp://paste.ubuntu.com/546860/
<glpiana> zappo_, scrivi: rm -r .cache/vlc
<glpiana> zappo_, poi scrivi: rm -r .config/vlc
<glpiana> zappo_, poi scrivi: rm -r .local/share/vlc
<zappo_> glpiana, uno alla volta?
<glpiana> zappo_, dimmi quando hai fatto
<glpiana> sì uno alla volta
<a7x> rm -r .cache/vlc; rm -r .config/vlc; m -r .local/share/vlc
<a7x> se ti rende contento mettili in una sola riga
<glpiana> a7x, occhio a ciò che scrivi, hai scritto m invece di rm
<a7x> glpiana hai ragione, ho sbagliato a selezionare
<glpiana> :)
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546861/
<a7x> zappo_ sudo updatedb
<a7x> locate vlc | grep /home/
<zappo_> chi devo seguire?
<a7x> lui
<a7x> e per lui mi riferisco a glpiana
<zappo_> glpiana, ok allora aspetto un comando da te
<glpiana> zappo_, sì, dai locate vlc | grep home come suggeriva a7x
<glpiana> zappo_, prima dai sudo updatedb oppure apri un nuovo terminale
<zappo_> glpiana, ho aperto un nuovo terminale,ma con   sudo  updatedb non succede niente
<glpiana> zappo_, non deve dare niente, dai locate vlc | grep home
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546863/
<glpiana> zappo_, oki, ora spostati col terminale nella directory in cui hai un file video
<zappo_> glpiana, oddio questo non lo so fare
<glpiana> zappo_, dimmi in che directory è e  ti dico come fare
<zappo_> glpiana, ho inserita una chiavetta con su un dvd
<glpiana> zappo_, una chiavetta con su un dvd che cosa significa?
<a7x> zappo_ intendi dire che hai la ISO di un DVD, un DVD scomposto in AUDIO_TS e VIDEO_TS o un DVD rippato?
<zappo_> glpiana, HO una memoria rimovibile ( micro sd)sulla quale c'è un video ts
<glpiana> zappo_, ok, infila la scheda e dopo che l'ha montata digita il comando: mount
<glpiana> e metti su pastebinq uanto esce
<zappo_> glpiana, bene
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546864/
<glpiana> zappo_, ls /media/6130-3263                guarda se video_ts è scritto maiuscolo o minuscolo e dimmelo
<zappo_> glpiana, maiuscolo
<glpiana> zappo_, allora scrivi: cd /media/6130-3263/VIDEO_TS
<glpiana> zappo_, dimmi se entra
<zappo_> glpiana, no ( il mio è un netbook senza lettore cd)
<glpiana> zappo_, -.-
<a7x> °o°
<glpiana> zappo_, mi è caduto a terra un testicolo. cd è un comando, significa change directory
<zappo_> glpiana, te l'ho detto che in informatica sono un ignorante
<zappo_> scusa
<a7x> zappo_, prima di avventurarti qui in chat dovresti rifornirti presso il wiki
<zappo_> a7x, mi ci vorrebbe una guida in carne ed ossa
<glpiana> zappo_, l'hai dato sto comando?
<glpiana> o devo venire lì a bacchettarti le ditine? :D
<zappo_> glpiana, non lo prende l' ho scritto prima
<glpiana> zappo_, in che senso non lo prende?
<glpiana> zappo_, da errore?
<glpiana> se da errore metti su pastebin
<glpiana> se non è apparso nulla scrivi: pwd
<zappo_> glpiana, lo pasto
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546866/
<glpiana> zappo_, oki, ha funzionato perfettamente. ora digita:   ls               e metti su pastebin
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546867/
<glpiana> zappo_, ora scrivi:   file VTS_01_5.VOB
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546868/
<glpiana> zappo_, allora fai sta prova. apri vlc
<glpiana> zappo_, intanto vai su risorse e clicca sulla chiavetta.
<glpiana> zappo_, dovresti vedere VIDEO_TS
<zappo_> glpiana, si
<glpiana> zappo_, trascinala dentro a vlc
<zappo_> glpiana, come clicco sull'icona video ts il lettore vlc scompare e se provo a trascinarla sull'icona di vlc a lato schermo non la prende
<glpiana> zappo_, dai che ce la puoi fare: sposta da una parte la finestra dove vedi video_ts e dalla parte opposta il lettore vle, e trascina
<glpiana> *vlc
<zappo_> glpiana, fatto! ma il risultato è lo stesso
<glpiana> zappo_, non esiste che no la apra. ma comunque vai in altro modo: in vlc clicca su media -> apri cartella, e nella barra scrivi /media/6130-3263/VIDEO_TS
<zappo_> glpiana, il video si vede ma la tendina (audio) è sempre nera
<glpiana> zappo_, tu clicchi su audio o su video mentre il filmato è in esecuzione?
<zappo_> glpiana, si
<glpiana> zappo_, davvero no capisco perchè faccia così. l'unica cosa che posso consigliarti è di usare un altro programma
<zappo_> glpiana, e la lingua è sempre in russo
<OverMe> -.-
<a7x> (10:33:01) <a7x> vlc sarà buggato
<a7x> da notare l'orario
<a7x> :P
<glpiana> a7x, ma se è la stessa versione cche hanno tutti su maverick!
<glpiana> non diciamo bestialità per cortesia
<zappo_> glpiana, provo con un'altro programma
<OverMe> zappo_, e come lo sai che è russo?
<a7x> in realtà è ucraino, OverMe :P
<zappo_> OverMe, sembra russo
<OverMe> fai uno screenshot
<zappo_> glpiana, non possiedo un altro programma devo intallarlo?
<OverMe> fai uno screenshot
<glpiana> zappo_, ascolta OverMe , riapri vlc e il filmato e prendi una schermata dei menu
<glpiana> !image | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> zappo_, per fare la schermata vai su pplicazioni accessori cattura schermata
<a7x> zappo_ e visto che ci sei fai pure un tentativo rimuovendo vlc e reinstallandolo
<a7x> sudo apt-get remove --purge vlc && sudo apt-get install vlc
<glpiana> a7x, l'ha già fatto ieri, e comunque non servirebbe a nulla
<a7x> glpiana tu hai più info di me, non vale
<glpiana> a7x, le puoi avere anche tu: guarda i log di ieri
<a7x> come ultima opzione me lo compilerei da source, poi se non funziona neanche lì chiederei supporto direttamente a videolan
<a7x> glpiana e a me sembra un bug visto che lui ha detto che non funziona con qualunque video
<OverMe> abbiamo tutti la stessa versione e il bug ce l'ha solo lui?
<glpiana> a7x, il concetto di bug è altro da "non funziona a  me ma a tutti gli altri va"
<giuseppe1> glpiana, sono zappo ti sto scrivendo con l'altro pc .si è bloccato tutto non funziona piu niente devo spegnere con l'interruttore?
<glpiana> giuseppe1, si è bloccato facendo cosa?
<giuseppe1> glpiana, aprendo vlc
<nicotano> buongiorno
<glpiana> giuseppe1, conosci l'ip del pc che si è bloccato?
<giuseppe1> glpiana, no
<glpiana> giuseppe1, allora resettalo
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ok
<a7x> * Quit: zappo_ [~giuseppe@212-198-234-132.rev.numericable.fr] è uscito dalla rete [Quit: Ex-Chat]
<a7x> ?
<a7x> il PC si è spento normalmente a quanto leggo
<zappo_> glpiana, eccomi di nuovo
<glpiana> zappo_, stiamo sempre aspettando le schermate
<zappo_> glpiana, adesso provo
<zappo_> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/129207
<glpiana> zappo_, ma che è sta interfaccia?
<a7x> infatti O.o
<glpiana> zappo_, e dove vedi il russo?
<zappo_> glpiana, lo sento
<a7x> @ OverMe :P
<ubottu-it> a7x: Error: "OverMe" is not a valid command.
<OverMe> a7x, ?
<a7x> OverMe il DVD è in russo, non vlc
<glpiana> zappo_, apri con vlc un filato avi
<zappo_> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> zappo_, e dimmi anche cosa risponde il comando lsb_release -r           dato in un terminale
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546878/ e un filmato avi sta andando
<glpiana> zappo_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598853  non sei solo
<nicotano> zappo_, prova a togliere unity e vedi se risolvi
<zappo_> glpiana, dopo l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 10.10 non mi sono trovato bene la macchina si è rallentata penso che ripasserò a 10.04 che andava benissimo
<zappo_> nicotano, non so cosa sia unity
<nicotano> zappo_, quella interfaccia che hai e che si vede nel pastebin  http://imagebin.org/129207
<nicotano> zappo_, quella non è il default per maverick
<zappo_> nicotano, ma purtroppo non lo so fare
<nicotano> zappo_, quindi sei hai problemi con software puo' dipendere anche da quello
<nicotano> zappo_, e come l'hai installato
<zappo_> nicotano, dal sito di vlc, ma ancora un anno fa
<nicotano> zappo_, unity dal sito di vlc ?
<OverMe> nicotano, è la netbook edition
<zappo_> nicotano, no vlc il programma unity non so cosa è
<nicotano> OverMe, ok vista 1 secondo e abilita
<nicotano> abolita**
<zappo_> nicotano, da quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento all'edizione 10.10 molte cose non sono andate per il verso giusto
<nicotano> zappo_, fossi in te reinstallerei da zero ma la versione normale di ubuntu, io su eeepc ho ridotto i pixel del menu a 9 e messo i pannelli gnome a scomparsa
<zappo_> nicotano, la versione 10.04 andava benissimo
<nicotano> lo so la uso anche io su eepc, ma anche la 10.10 va bene
<zappo_> nicotano, io queste cose non le so fare
<nicotano> zappo_, come hai installato la 10.04?
<zappo_> nicotano, me l'ha installata un mio amico esperto di ubuntu
<nicotano> !installazione | zappo_   preparati una pendrive con l'ulity creatore dischi di avvio, poi  leggi  qui
<ubot-it> zappo_   preparati una pendrive con l'ulity creatore dischi di avvio, poi  leggi  qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<nicotano> zappo_, predisponi il pc a fare il boot da usb metti la penna e riavvia e segui le istruzioni a monitor
<zappo_> nicotano, ho gia tutto pronto,ma ho problemi con le partizioni ho paura di fare danni come in passato
<nicotano> zappo_, se scegli usa l'intero disco non fai casini ;)   ovviamente se hai dati importanti li salvi prima
<zappo_> nicotano, ma purtroppo sul disco c'è anche windows che devo lasciare per mia moglie
<zappo_> nicotano, non sono riuscito a convicerla ad usare ubuntu
<nicotano> zappo_, se rimuovi le partizioni di ubuntu e lasci spazio non allocato ci pensa l'installer con l'opzione installa accanto a windows o qualcosa di simile
<nicotano> zappo_, sceglierai usa spazio libero
<zappo_> nicotano, se quando arrivo alla schermata delle partizioni mi dai una mano possiamo comunicare con un'altro pc che ho accanto
<nicotano> zappo_,  intanto se hai intenzione di reinstallare  metti su pastebin l'output di sudo fdsik -l poi riformatti le partizioni ext4 e poi reinstalli
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
<zappo_> nicotano, ho gia salvato la cartella home su disco esterno
<nicotano> zappo_,  avvia una sessione live e posta sudo fdisk -l
<zappo_> nicotano, sul mio disco ho 6 o 7 partizioni
<zappo_> nicotano, ok
<nicotano> zappo_, sempre dalla live lancia gparted e metti una schermata su imagebin
<nicotano> !imagebin | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<zappo_> nicotano, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546884/
<nicotano> zappo_, sempre dalla live lancia gparted e metti una schermata su imagebin
<nicotano> zappo_, probailemente hai la home in sda7 e la root in sda5, quindi basta formattare solo sda5 poi reinstallare sopra, all'installer segnali di usare sda7 come /home ma non formattare
<zappo_> nicotano, non so come si fa a prendere una schermata di gparted
<zappo_> nicotano, con stamp?
<nicotano> zappo_, pigi il tasto stamp e salvi sulla scrivania
<zappo_> nicotano, bene
<zappo_> nicotano, http://imagebin.org/129213
<nicotano> zappo_, adesso  formatta sda5 in ext4  poi avvia l'installazione e scegli quella partizione per / poi scegli sda7 per /home senza formattare lascia che grub vada sull'mbr di sda (è di default)
<nicotano> zappo_, se puoi vuoi avere una installazione con la home pulita puoi formattare anche sda7  e dal backup della home copiarti poi i dati che ti occorrono
<zappo_> nicotano, la mia home è piena di dati utili come password ecc...ecc...non vorrei perderla per il resto non sono in grado di farlo se vuoi inserisco la chiavetta e ti dico con l'altro pc cosa succede?
<nicotano> zappo_, basta non formattare sda7  al limite per configurazioni di gnome si possono cancellare alcune directory e reimpostarle in automatico a default  vai con l'installazione che fra poco devo uscire
<zappo_> nicotano, bene
<giuseppe1> nicotano, sono zappo ho inserito la chiavetta e sono sulla schermata delle partizioni passo 4 di 7
<miki> raga come facci a montare il floppy in automatico dato che se vado in "computer" e clikko dice che non c'è nessuna unità all'interno ed io invece ho messo regolarmente un floppy
<miki> grazie
<nicotano> miki,  sudo modprobe floppy
<nicotano> inserire floppy nel file /etc/modules per farlo caricare all'avvio
<nicotano> giuseppe1, passo4 sarebbe
<giuseppe1> nicotano, specifico manualmente le partizioni?
<nicotano> si
<giuseppe1> nicotano, ok
<nicotano> giuseppe1, usa sda5 come /  formatta ext4
<miki> nic dammi la procedura passo passo non vorrei fare casini
<miki> in che file?
<nicotano> miki scrivi floppy nell'ultima riga del file /etc/modules
<miki> nicotano: il mio modules contiene questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/546892/
<miki> dove scrivo?
<miki> sotto lp?
<nicotano> altrimenti devi dare sempre sudo modprobe floppy
<giuseppe1> nicotano, seleziono la dev/sda5 e faccio elimina?
<nicotano> miki, si
<nicotano> giuseppe1, no elimina formatta
<giuseppe1> nicotano, ok
<miki> ok scrivo sotto ls la parola "floppy" e poi salvo ok?
<nicotano> miki, si
<nicotano> miki,  adesso però dai sudo modprobe floppy per avere il floppy montato
<miki> ok fatto
<miki> dovrebbe montarsi ad ogni avvio giusto?
<nicotano> miki, carica il modulo
<giuseppe1> nicotano, non mi si seleziona il quadrattino formattare ho a disposizione i pulsanti modifica elimina o ripristina
<nicotano> giuseppe1,  sei nella fase di installazione ?
<giuseppe1> nicotano, si
<nicotano> puoi scegliere usa?
<giuseppe1> nicotano, ho anche i pulsanti esci indietro avanti
<nicotano> giuseppe1, fai modifica
<pinuzzu> buongiorno ragazzi
<pinuzzu> sapete se c'è un sistema per meglio settare il collegamento wireless di alice???
<pinuzzu> sulla pagina alicegate risulta che ho un collegamente molto basso...
<nicotano> giuseppe1, adesso cosa ti propone
<giuseppe1> nicotano, esce una finestra con nuova dimensione della partizione,usare come,
<nicotano> giuseppe1, usare come  root /
<nicotano> formattare si
<nicotano> giuseppe1, sda6 swap dovrebbe andare in automatico e sda7 sempre moodifica usare come /home formattare no
<giuseppe1> nicotano, non c'è! ci sono altre voci come:file system ext4 con journaling......
<nicotano> giuseppe1, scegli prima ext4
<nicotano> poi ti chiede formattare
<giuseppe1> nicotano, fatto adesso lasda5 posso formattare vado?
<nicotano> si
<nicotano> metti si e poi passa a sda6 per swap e sda7 per home
<nicotano> ma non formattare
<giuseppe1> nicotano, non è stato definito alcun file system di root
<nicotano> giuseppe1, seleziona ext4
<nicotano> giuseppe1, fra 15' lascio
<giuseppe1> nicotano, riprendiamo un'altro momento purtroppo sono andiccappato grazie comunque intanto
<nicotano> come vuoi ciao
<reddos> salve a tutti ho installato ubuntu 10.10 minimale su un vecchio notebook cosa mi consigliate di installare lxde o xfece4 io non sono tanto pratico  grazie
<reddos> dei 2 quale e piu facile
<attempt> lxde
<reddos> grazie
<giovanni> salve
<giovanni> vorrei capire come fare ad entrare in irc con empathy
<giovanni> una volta connesso a freenode che devo fare?
<marcuy> !ciao | marcuy
<ubot-it> marcuy, please see my private message
<marcuy> ok
<kratos> ciao a tutti ho due problemi: !) rhytmnbox non compare sotto l'icona del volume; 2) ho un lettore mp3 che viene visto come file system ed entra in conflitto con rhytmnbox.
<marcuy> kratos, quale versione di ubuntu?
<kratos> 10.10
<kratos> 10.4, scusa
<reddos> su  ubuntu 10.10 minimale  ho installato  lxde come si fa per installare l audio
<glpiana> reddos, che intendi per "installare l'audio"?
<reddos>  l audio perche se vado in internet  e muto
<glpiana> reddos, apri un terminale e scrivi alsamixer
<glpiana> reddos, si apre il mixer?
<reddos> ok
<glpiana> reddos, ci sono canali che hanno alla base MM ?
<reddos> alsamixer mi dice che non e installato
<marcuy> kratos, paste il tuo errore per maggior informazione
<marcuy> !pastebin | kratos
<ubot-it> kratos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<reddos> lo sto installandolo
<glpiana> reddos, sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils gstreamer0.10-alsa
<kratos> e come faccio??
<kratos> cosa dovrei postare??
<glpiana> kratos, l'icona del volume di cui parli è quella affiancata alla busta o è un controllo volume aggiunto al pannello?
<kratos> esatto
<glpiana> kratos, che risposta è esatto? ti ho detto è così o così? e tu rispondi esatto. delle due l'una
<marcuy> lol
<kratos> è quella affiancata alla busta, scusami hai ragione
<marcuy> puoi spostare dmesg | tail
<glpiana> kratos, rhythmbox è installato però
<kratos> si si
<glpiana> kratos,  dpkg -l | grep rhythmbox          su pastebin
<kratos> ti ho postato l'errore
<glpiana> kratos, l'indirizzo della pagina
<marcuy> devi incollare il link
<kratos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546923/
<glpiana> kratos, hai tutto quello che serve. strano che non appaia. controllo un paio di cose
<kratos> ok, fai pure, perdonate la lentezza, ma sono un neofita
<anGe`> ciao a tutti
<marcuy> !cioa | anGe`
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cioa'
<marcuy> !ciao | anGe`
<ubot-it> anGe`: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nicotano> salve
<zappo_> nicotano, ciao
<nicotano> ciao zappo_
<nicotano> hai installato?
<zappo_> nicotano, no
<nicotano> a che punto sei fermo?
<zappo_> nicotano, ho lasciato tutto quando sei andato via troppo pericoloso continuare da solo
<nicotano> mica scoppia
<glpiana> kratos, scrivi in un terminale gconf-editor
<glpiana> kratos, vai in: /apps/awn-applet-indicator-applet/
<glpiana> kratos, prendi un aschermata dopo aver allargato la finestra in modo da visualizzare tutto
<glpiana> !image | kratos
<ubot-it> kratos: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<zappo_> nicotano, no certo ma se cancello quello che non devo sono lacrime
<nicotano> zappo_, se stai attento a non formattare sda7 non hai problemi
<giovanni> ciao a tutti+
<giovanni> avrei un problema
<giovanni> in poke entro su skype
<giovanni> faccio la video con una persona
<giovanni> e dice che se ne è saltata linea
<giovanni> ma io internet ce l'ho
<glpiana> !enter | giovanni
<ubot-it> giovanni: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<giovanni> okok scusate
<giovanni> xD
<nicotano> zappo_, vedi di installare /root su sda5
<glpiana> giovanni, il problema riguarda i server di skype
<giovanni> quindi?
<giovanni> cosa dovrei fare?
<glpiana> giovanni, niente
<glpiana> non c'è nulla da fare
<zappo_> nicotano, a riprovo
<nicotano> zappo_, in pratica devi dire all'installer di usare sda5, di formattarla in ext4 e di usarla come /
<giovanni> comm'è?? xD
<glpiana> !chat | giovanni
<ubot-it> giovanni: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zappo_> nicotano, ma in ext4 ci sono due sda la 5 e la 7
<nicotano> zappo_, sda7 è per la home
<zappo_> nicotano, ha!
<nicotano> questa la selezioni, scegli di usarla  ma NON formattare
<reddos> funziona l audio pero i video va a scatti come si fa x risolvere il problema ho installato chromium
<glpiana> reddos, che c'entra chromium con i video? intendi roba in flash tipo youtube?
<reddos> si
<glpiana> reddos, che hai messo per flash?
<reddos> nonfree
<glpiana> reddos, processore  e ram del tuo pc
<neramarea> perché ad ogni riavvio mi appare una cartella "download" sulla scrivania?
<glpiana> neramarea, boh, che hai fatto?
<reddos> le ram 256 il processore non lo so
<glpiana> reddos, è normale che vadano a scatti i video in flash allora
<neramarea> e che ne so? la sposto nel cestino, ma al riavvio riappare...
<reddos> ok
<nicotano> neramarea, forse hai scelto quella cartella da firefox l'hai mimpostata pwer default dei download
<glpiana> reddos, quello che puoi fare è evitare di leggerli con flash, li lasci caricare e li visualizzi con un player video cercandoli nella directory /tmp
<reddos> ci provo
<neramarea> nicotano e come me ne libero?
<glpiana> neramarea, su firefox vai in modifica -> preferenze, prima scheda
<nicotano> neramarea, sistema le impostazioni di firefox prima
<nicotano> poi spsti quella direcotry nella tua home se non c'è
<neramarea> glpiana nicotano grazie fatto. a volte mi perdo in cazzate...
<neramarea> buon pomeriggio a tutti!
<leopold> sono nella cacca fino al collo.....
<leopold> ho installato ubuntu in windows con wubi...nel disco D...
<leopold> tutto bene...partono aggiornamenti a iosa e dopo al riavvio il famoso messaggio grub rescue
<leopold> mi ammazzo ora ??
<nicotano> leopold, rimuovi ubuntu da dentro windows e fai una installazione su partizione dedicata  :)
<leopold> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi ?
<glpiana> leopold, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Cannot%20boot%20into%20Ubuntu
<giuseppe1> nicotano, ecco sono di nuovo in preparazione partizioni ma quando gli dico di formattare la sda5 mi dice "non è stato definito alcun file system di root,correggere questo problema dal menu di partizionamento"dove sta il menu?
<glpiana> leopold, c'è spiegato cosa fare
<nicotano> giuseppe1, ma stai usando gparted dalla sessione live o stai  procedendo con l'installer
<leopold> si visto....leggo....sono agli inizi
<giuseppe1> nicotano, sto facendo l'installazione con la chiavetta
<leopold> questo è quello che dovrebbe fare per me ?   " For grub errors, immediately after reboot, press the insert key rapidly after selecting Wubi and/or press ESC at the countdown after selecting "Ubuntu" and use "c" or "e" to enter the appropriate boot options manually
<glpiana> leopold, ti serve leggero solo il paragrafo in cui si apre la pagina: Cannot boot into Ubuntu
<nicotano> giuseppe1,  passo 4 e  partizionamento manuale?
<glpiana> leopold, lì parla di disco C: ma dato che hai detto che hai wubi su D: adatta la cosa
<leopold> in realtà non posso avviare nè win nè ubuntu....
<giuseppe1> nicotano, partizionamento manuale passo5
<nicotano> giuseppe1, seleziona sda5 e fai modifica
<nicotano> giuseppe1, adesso scegli file system ext4 con journaled
<leopold> una volta ricordo che è possibile contattare direttamente un ospite...mi ricordi come si fa ?
<nicotano> giuseppe1, e scegli il punto di mount in /  metti la spunta in formattare e poi avanti
<glpiana> stacco
<leopold> noooooooooooo
<giuseppe1> nicotano, "modifica partizione"nuova dimensione della partizione 32212,usare come:file system ext4 conjournaling,punto di mount ...vuoto
<nicotano> giuseppe1, punto di mount clicca nella casella deve uscire un popup  e scegli /
<nicotano> oppure lo scrivi tu
<giuseppe1> nicotano, ok fatto devo anche selezionare il quadrattino "formattare la partizione?
<nicotano> si
<Del_Piero> Salve
<Del_Piero> Posso farvi una domanda
<nicotano> giuseppe1, seleziona ora sda7
<Del_Piero> Perchè il Kernel 2.6.35-23 non funziona più?
<giuseppe1> nicotano, ok fatto sono al passo 6
<Del_Piero> Adesso devo entrare con il vecchio
<nicotano> scegli file system ext4 punto di mount /home non formattare
<nicotano> giuseppe1, torna indietro
<giuseppe1> nicotano, allora torno indietro
<nicotano> eccerto altrimenti sda7 non la crea come home
<Del_Piero> Nico puoi gentilmente aiutarmi ?
<nicotano> giuseppe1, sistema sda7 come home e sda6 come swap NON spuntare formatta per sda7
<nicotano> Del_Piero, se non funziona quel kernel vuol dire che hai smarronato qualcosa, riparti col vecchi
<giuseppe1> nicotano, mi sono incasinato devo tornare da capo
<Del_Piero> No no...io non ho mosso davvero niente
<Del_Piero> Ha funzionato fino a ieri
<nicotano> giuseppe1, devi completare il punto 4 non puoi andare avanti
<Del_Piero> Oggi non più
<Del_Piero> Adesso entro con il 22
<nicotano> Del_Piero, pigia shift all'avvio e vedrai il menu di grub, scegli modalità recovery e fai  un check del file system
<puccio> ciao a tutt
<Del_Piero> Aspetta
<Del_Piero> Dico
<giuseppe1> nicotano, infatti al punto4 è partito inavvertitamente il ridimensionamento della partizione devo attendere che finisca e tornare indietro
<reddos> nei pacchetti synaptic dove ce filtri personalizzati ci sono raccomandati mancanti li devo installare
<Del_Piero> E se istallo la 2.6.35-24 ? Nella lista aggiornamenti me la da
<nicotano> aggiornalo Del_Piero
<reddos> io ho installato ubuntu 10.10 minimale con lxde
<Del_Piero> Si pero dopo non è che mi cancella il 22?
<nicotano> Del_Piero, no, resta
<Del_Piero> Bene
<Del_Piero> Meno male
<Del_Piero> Scusami se ti faccio domande del cavolo pero è da poco che ho Ubuntu
<nicotano> Del_Piero, altrimenti non lo avresti nemmeno adesso cche hai il 23
<Del_Piero> Giusto
<nicotano> se non lo elimini tu rimane
<Del_Piero> :D
<Del_Piero> Bene bene
<Del_Piero> Ieri l'ho spento normalmente....e stamattina non funzionava più
<Del_Piero> Meno male che avevo ancora il 22
<Del_Piero> Grazie Nico
<nicotano> Del_Piero, :)
<giuseppe1> nicotano, ho dovuto spegnere e ricominciare sono al passo 5 e ho selezionato di formattare la sda5,
<nicotano> giuseppe1, formatta sda5, la usi come / ok, poi selezioni sda6 e imposti swap, poi selezioni sda7 file system ext4 punto di mount /home e NON la formatti
<nicotano> giuseppe1,  mi assento tu continua e quanto ti nchiede nome utente usa quello già esistente ok
<giuseppe1> nicotano, ok fatto
<nicotano> il più è fatto :)
<nicotano> ciao
<giuseppe1> nicotano, ciao
<ceon1> sera
<e-DIO-t> raga', ho fatto un raid software via mdadm, ora l'ho disabilitato [il file conf è vuoto], ma mi ritrovo che allo startup mi crea sempre un gruppo raid /dev/md_p1
<e-DIO-t> qualche idea?
<nicotano> giuseppe1,  hai finito?
<laidon> 'sera
<laidon> com'è possibile aprire i link .deb col buon vecchio gdebi anzichè con la nuova associazione a ubuntu software center?
<e-DIO-t> laidon: non per essere pedante ma "Lancia gdebi, apri il package con gdebi" non funziona?
<laidon> intendevo nella schermatina in cui viene proposto "con quale programma vuoi aprirlo?" mi viene dato usc come predefinito ma non c'è gdebi
<e-DIO-t> aggiungicelo, sempre che nella 10.10 ci sia ancora eh
<e-DIO-t> poi non so, mai sato usc.
<e-DIO-t> [e neanche gdebi a dirla tutta]
<laidon> allora riformulo la domanda: come aggiungere gdebi in quella lista di scelta?
<e-DIO-t> laidon: imho -> open whit -> custom app -> gdebi %d credo.
<e-DIO-t> o magari anche solo gdebi, o simili.
<laidon> ok e-DIO-t, provo così grazie
<e-DIO-t> in caso funzioni fammi sapere :D
<laidon> sì funziona, ma senza %d finale
<e-DIO-t> laidon: buono a sapersi :D
<valerio> ciao ragazzi
<valerio> volevo un informazione
<valerio> su una ram
<valerio> su un vecchio pc che ha 2 slot  DDR DIMM
<valerio> dove attualmente ci sono 2 banchi DDR SDRAM 133 Mhz
<valerio> è compatibile questo tipo di ram Kingston 1Gb Module Dimm Sdram-Ddr2 400Mhz ??
<OverMe> no
<valerio> mi confonde la sigla ddr2-sdram
<OverMe> ddr2 non va bene con ddr
<valerio> ma sdram e ddr
<valerio> nn erano 2 modelli di ram ?
<valerio> ma quindi x questo pc devo guardare ram DDR o ram  SDRAM ??
<OverMe> non c'entra ddr vuol dire che la memoria è a "doppia velocità" sdram vuol dire che è una memoria dinamica sincrona
<valerio> a ok
<OverMe> tu devi cercare ddr sdram
<valerio> quindi adesso che la devo cambiare che devo guardare nei negozi i moduli DDR ?
<micki11> salve
<micki11> qualcuno mi sa dire come installare una web cam usb su ubuntu
<valerio> OverMe scusami ma perchè  i negozi mettono separati sia DDR che SDRAM ?
<valerio> tuti i negozi hanno sezioni ddr e sdram
<OverMe> ??
<valerio> allora
<valerio> sotto memorie ram io ho una sezione con SDRAM e una sezione DDR
<valerio> in che sezione devo trovare queste ram ?
<OverMe> non l'ho fatto io il sito quindi non so, comunque entra in #ubuntu-it-chat che qui sei off topic
<OverMe> prego
<giovanni> come si fa a chattare qui da empathy?
<micki11> qualcuno mi sa dire come installare una webcam su ubuntu
<giovanni> micki11, io la mia l'ho inserita e funzionava da sola
<giovanni> puoi testare la tua con "cheese"
<micki11> già fatto non funziona
<giovanni> micki11, la mia esperienza finisce qui...sono un sempreniubbo
<micki11> grz giovanni spero in qualcuno + espero di noi
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao, vorrei sapere se c'è un software per regolare lo schermo, non basta regolare la luminosità, dovrei regolare la lucentezza perchè mi abbaglia gli occhi; inoltre, se per qualche instante il pc è inattivo subito si abbassa la luminosità, come posso risolvere il problema, grazie
<nait> sera
<nait> scusa devo impostare a una cartella questi permessi drwx------ 2 nobody root  con questo gruppo e utente come devo fare?
<nurra> chi mi spiega perchè  ubuntu 10.10 non vede il dvdrom?
<nait> nn ricordo :S
<nait> !chmod
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chmod'
<nait> !permessi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<igxigx> ciao a tutti
<igxigx> attempt ci 6??
<igxigx> scusate qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<igxigx> ho installato ubuntu 10.10 ed ho risolto vari problemi solo non riesco ad usare xchat
<igxigx> ossia non riesco ad aggiungere server alla lista qualcuno sa come posso fare?
<paganini> usa pidgin
<igxigx> ossia? chiedo scusa ma sono un neofita di linux
<paganini> anchio non sono riuscito ad usarlo xchat
<paganini> vai in ubuntu software center
<igxigx> ah ok ed invece il softw che dici tu funge?
<paganini> si e' piu' semplice e lo usavo gia' con le precedenti distr.
<igxigx> ah ok e li si trova? e per intenderci ha le stesse funzionalità di mirc x win? cioè anche d.load?
<paganini> si
<igxigx> ok questa sera provo allora
<EsUlU> Scusaatemi in questi giorni è entrato lyan per caso in chan
<EsUlU> ?
<igxigx> cmq la 10.10 va davvero bene mi ha persino riconosciuto la internet key non so quante distro ho provato e
<paganini> a me no
<igxigx> curiosità a te xchat che problema dava?
<paganini> ho veramente faticato e tuttora devo riavviare 4 o 5 volte per switcharla
<paganini> non ci capivo niente
<igxigx> ah ok
<paganini> non sono un neofita ma uso ubuntu per le cose basilari
<paganini> non sono molto pratico
<igxigx>  comunque su pidgin si possono aggiungere server tipo explosion ecc ecc
<paganini> questo non te lo so dire
<igxigx> ok dai allora provo
<paganini> io ora sto usando pidgin e lo uso per tutti i social network
<igxigx> grazie ciao
<paganini> di niente ciao
<blackhole> Ciao a tutti! Sto cercando di creare uno script per "loggarmi" automaticamente in telnet, "telnet mioIP" e si connette... Poi mi chiede la password e io nello script ho scritto echo "miapassword" del router, però non succede nulla, cioè lo script è come "bloccato" all'istruzione prima... Come mai? Devo usare qualcos'altro invece di "echo"?
<ErVito> blackhole: passa in chat per richieste su bash
<blackhole> Potresti dirmi il canale per favore?
<ErVito> !chat | blackhole
<ubot-it> blackhole: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<blackhole> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<it-39> buonasera
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao, ragazzi ho il pc che dopo nemmeno 10 secondi che è inattivo si abbassa automaticamente la luminosità, come faccioa cambiare questa impostazione, grazie
<marcuy> pivellino-ubuntu, devi andare a sistema e dopo gestione di alimentazione
<igxigx> ciao a tutti
<igxigx> attempt ci sei?
<pivellino-ubuntu> marcuy cosa devo cambiare? ho provato in tutti i modi...quali sono le tue impostazioni?
<attempt> dimmi
<igxigx> ciao
<igxigx> ci siamo parlati per BT2 ricordi?
<marcuy> pivellino-ubuntu, e una laptop?
<igxigx> ebbene ho risolto con ubuntu 10.10
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<igxigx> ho solo un problema con x chat mi puoi aiutare?
<attempt> bene.
<attempt> esponi. se posso.
<igxigx> ok io ho provato la distro da cd live e tutto ok chiavetta wind ecc solo non riesco ad aggiungere server ad xchat
<attempt> allora
<igxigx> che tu sappia deve essere installata su HD? perchè i client irc li sfrutto molto e se devo mettere una distro fissa ho bisogno che vanno
<igxigx> cioè io aggiungo ad esempio irc.explosionirc.org e quando chiudo la finestra mi annulla tutte le modifiche
<marcuy> pivellino-ubuntu, quello si imposta nella finestra per gestionare la alimentazione
<attempt> xchat-lista reti-aggiungi- metti il nome della rete  e dai modifica- metti il nome del server e ti sposti con il puntatore e clicchi fuori di li altrimenti lo perde. poi inserisci nick nome etc etc. poi clicchi chiudi. ora selezioni il nuovo server appena aggiunto e clicchi su connetti. quando sei sul server dai destro nel canale principale e scarichi la lista canali.
<pivellino-ubuntu> marcuy ora guardo
<pivellino-ubuntu> marcuy mi puoi dire per piacere come hai tu le impostazioni in gestione alimentazione, grazie
<attempt> igxigx purtroppo xchat fa' cosi'. inserisci il nome della nuova rete e spostati da li cliccandone un'altra. altrimenti ti perde l'inserimento. idem per il nome del server.
<pivellino-ubuntu> su "oscurare lo schermo quando inattivo" devo mettere la spunta o toglierla?
<marcuy> pivellino-ubuntu, lascialo vuoto
<pivellino-ubuntu> ok
<marcuy> ma io non ho una laptop ora
<pivellino-ubuntu> ho tolto la spunta e ora vedo se fa lo stesso problema
<attempt> quindi a nuova rete metti prova e clicchi sul nome di un server esistente. vedrai che resta prova. quindi riselezioni prova e dai modifica. quando inserisci il nome del server devi fare lo stesso metti il nome nuovo e clicchi altrove altrimenti te lo perde. igxigx
<igxigx> ok provo grazie mille attempt
<attempt> niente
<igxigx> per cominciare consigli l'installazione in parallelo con xp?
<pivellino-ubuntu> marcuy grazie, ho risolto
<attempt> se sei in condizione di poter reinstallare xp in qualsiasi momento e non hai problemi a farti backup dei dati su esterno o dvd. insomma devi saper fare le due cose.
<attempt> e comunque si la cosa migliore e' un dualboot.
<marcuy> pivellino-ubuntu, nella tastiera devi avere anche per aggiustare la luminosità
<igxigx> e poi per installare va bene il cd live o devo scaricare il dvd di installazione?
<attempt> cd live.
<marcuy> pivellino-ubuntu, benissimo :)
<igxigx> ok allora per il dual boot
<igxigx> ok allora ora tento grazie e alla prox
<attempt> ciao
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao a tutti, grazie
<alfa> lighttpd/1.4.19
<alfa> ciao
<marcuy> mmmm
<alfa> ciao mar
<alfa> mi potresti dare 1 mano
<alfa> ?
<alfa> ho il pc bloccato
<marcuy> boccato come?
<alfa> non si avvia +
<marcuy> alfa, alcun messagio?
<alfa> rimane in dos
<alfa> con la scritta initrans in
<alfa> ho provato a formattare
<alfa> mettendo ubuntu 10.10
<alfa> ma non và
<alfa> mount:mounting/dev on/root/dev failed:no such file or directory
<alfa> mount sys  eccetera failed
<alfa> mount :proc   eccetera failed
<zappo_> ciao a tutti vorrei installare vlc.vado sul sito o si installa dal gestore pacchetti?
<shadenzo> zappo_       gestore
<zappo_> shadenzo, ci sono 4 voci con vlc quale scelgo?
<shadenzo> vlc e basta    zappo_     se ci sono altri pacchetti correlati li installa dA solo
<zappo_> shadenzo, ok grazie
<shadenzo> you're  welcome
<alfa> ho il pc bloccato
<alfa> qualche buon anima?
<ugone> alfa bloccato come?
<alfa> non si avvia
<alfa> mi dà errori
<Scall> come si resetta la configurazione di nautilus?
<ugone> spiega i passaggi che fai, cosa vedi
<ugone> quali
<alfa> avvio-schermata dos-errorimount:mounting/dev on/root/dev failed:no such file or directory
<alfa> [20:28] <alfa> mount sys  eccetera failed
<alfa> [20:28] <alfa> mount :proc   eccetera failed
<alfa> parecchi
<alfa> di avvio presumo
<alfa> ho provato ha formattare ma non mi si avvia
<ugone> se hai formattato senza completare non si avvia per forza
<ugone> perchè hai formattato?
<alfa> si si ma non ho formattato
<alfa> dava gli stessi errori anche prima
<ugone> ma è un'installazione nuova?
<ugone> o è un po che lo usavi?
<alfa> no erano mesi
<alfa> che l'avevo messo
<ugone> non ho la sfera di cristallo e se le cose non le dici non le posso sapere
<alfa> a ok
<ugone> e poi cosa hai fatto prima che smettesse di funzionare?
<Scall> Una domanda tecnica, è nautilus che provvede a mostrare le icone sul desktop (sullo sfondo)?
<Scall> suppongo di sì (anzi ne sono quasi certo) ma vorrei una conferma da qualche utente più esperto. grazie :-)
<shadenzo> !chat | Scall
<ubot-it> Scall: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ugone> alfa, cosa hai fatto prima che smettesse di funzionare?
<Scall> shadenzo: vedi che nautilus è il gestore finestre predefinito di Ubuntu
<alfa> stvo navigando
<Scall> non mi sembra di essere fuori tema :-O
<ugone> se avvii con una live riesci a vedere i file sotto?
<alfa> e all'improvviso è saltata la corrente
<shadenzo> Scall   qui è per supporto  a chi ha problemi non per discussione
<alfa> sto provando ora ad avviarlo da live
<Scall> shadenzo: mmm... si effettivamente hai ragione. Scrivo "di la" :-)
<shadenzo> ottimo Scall :-)
<Prenatale> scusate, ma invece di avviare da terminale c'è il sistema per poter avviare un programma da Applicazioni ?
<shadenzo> Prenatale,    Alt+F2
<Prenatale> grazie shadenzo, ora provo
<Prenatale> è andata! OK
<Bantolo> LELE_ ciao
<LELE_> BANTIIIII
<LELE_> MA A CHI LO DEVO CHIEDERE ??
<LELE_> SAPETE MICA COME SI FA AD INSTALLARE LINUX SUL COMPUTER DOPO AVER SCARICATO UBUNTU
<shadenzo> LELE_        minuscolo please , il maiuscolo equivale ad urlare
<LELE_> ok scusa è la prima volta che entro
<shadenzo> LELE_          è la prima volta che installi linux ?
<LELE_> si... non precisamente linux ma ubuntu
<Lenn> Salve a tutti, ho comprato da 50 minuti un htc wildfire, lo ho connesso al pc, ma non lo legge, devo scaricare qualche driver?
<LELE_> mi manca 47 minuti per scaricare ubuntu
<shadenzo> LELE_    l'installazione di ubuntu è semplicissima specialmente se puoi dedicare tutto il disco ..  in quel caso basta segire i passi
<shadenzo> *seguire
<shadenzo> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<LELE_> lo so ma dopo che ho scaricato ubuntu devo fare qualcosa ... salvarlo su un cd, dvd o direttamente su desktop ??
<shadenzo> LELE_     è un file iso che devi masterizzare su CD
<LELE_> ma va bene anke dvd ??
<shadenzo> LELE_,   installi  in dual boot con Win  o  ubuntu da solo ?
<shadenzo> LELE  va bene anche DVD  ma è buttato via se basta un cd
<LELE_> ubuntu da solo perchè voglio linux come sistema opeerativo
<LELE_> lo so ma mi ha detto un mio amico che 700 mb sono pochi quindi ho detto di prendere un dvd da 4,7 gb
<shadenzo> allora  la procedura è facilissima : guarda il link   installazione grafica LELE_
<LELE_> ma bastano 700 mb ??
<Bantolo> dipende quanto occupa la iso
<shadenzo> le immagini che scarichi dal sito di Ubuntu sono Iso di CD  c'è anche scritto LELE_  se scarichi altro non so
<LELE_> ho solo cliccato download alla fine mettendo 32 bit e basta
<LELE_> ora mancano 14 minuti alla fine del processo e lo salvo sul dvd poi per istallarlo definitivamente su coputer devo eseguire qualche altro passo ??
<LELE_> *computer
<shadenzo> LELE_,  no sufficiente
<LELE_> allora mi si installa automaticamente ??
<shadenzo> LELE_,   e leggi il link che ti ho messo : installazione grafica
<LELE_> non mi hai messo punti link non lo trovo ??
<LELE_> *!!
<LELE_> sissisi scusa l'ho visto ora grazie tantissime se ci sono qualche problemi ti scrivo... ancora grazie mille shadenzo
<davyde> sera gentaglia
<davyde> col portatilino riesco a collegarmi al router ma non in internet qualche consiglio?
<DAMN3dg1rl> usi wicd ?
<davyde> si
<DAMN3dg1rl> ecco
<davyde> senza non riusciva neanche a connettersi al router
<DAMN3dg1rl> fai una cosa semplice
<DAMN3dg1rl> clicca su proprietà della connessione
<davyde> ci sono
<DAMN3dg1rl> metti la spunta su usa dns globali
<davyde> c'e'
<DAMN3dg1rl> ora dovrebbe andare
<davyde> su preferenze nei dns globali ho messo 192.168.0.1
<DAMN3dg1rl> NO
<DAMN3dg1rl> te stai definendo il server dns
<DAMN3dg1rl> fai prima a mettere la spunta su "usa server dns globali" e dare ok
<davyde> se la metto mi dice che il dns globale non e' stato abilitato nelle preferenze generali lo abilito e poi lascio vuoto?
<DAMN3dg1rl> in effetti..
<davyde> fatto riavvio la connessione?
<DAMN3dg1rl> sei sicuro che sia 192.168.1.1 ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> s/1.1/0.1
<davyde> sisi 0.1
<davyde> nn funge
<davyde> altre idee?
<filo1234> davyde: sei sicuro di essere connesso al router?
<davyde> si perche da firefox scrivo 192.168.0.1 e entro nella configurazione ho provato anke a fare ping 192.168.0.2 sarebbe il pc grosso e lo fa
<filo1234> davyde: allora imposta i dns su wicd
<davyde> provo a riavviare
<filo1234> primario 8.8.8.8  secondario 8.8.4.4
<davyde> allora dominio DNS lascio vuoto Dominio di ricerca pure DNS 1 metto 8.8.8.8 e DNS 2 8.8.4.4 giusto?
<davyde> adesso va
<davyde> che dns sono??
<filo1234> di google
<davyde> lascio cosi'? o era una prova?
<filo1234> lasciali pure
<davyde> GRANDE filo1234!! grazie
<davyde> adesso pero' dovrei pulire un po' il sistema mi daresti una mano?
<davyde> sul menu principale c'e' la sezione altro dentro c'e' il mondo intero ( sto usando lxde) c'e' Eye of Gnome gnome dictionary gedit mahjon eccetera anke cose doppie tipo synaptic e trasmission vuol dire che ci sono pacchetti doppi? o faccio prima a togliere la sezione altro dal menu?
<filo1234> davyde: non conosco lxde
<davyde> per condividere si usa samba vero?
<filo1234> davyde: dipende da cosa devi condividere e tra quali sistemi operativi
<davyde> tra lxde e gnome
<davyde> vedo che c'e' in installato samba-common e samba-common-bin ma non solo samba devo aggiungerlo? perche non ricordo mica come si usa eheh
<filo1234> davyde: tra linux e linux di solito si usa NFS ma in questo caso...ti basta anche solo installare openssh-server e usare nautilus
<filo1234> da gnome ad esempio risorse > connetti al server > ssh ipdelpc
<filo1234> davyde: ma comunque
<filo1234> !nfs
<ubot-it> nfs is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Nfs
<davyde> fanno paura tutti quei comandi
<filo1234> mi pare siano 5 in tutto
<filo1234> :p
<davyde> vedo se ce la faccio con samba dai
<davyde> da terminale non voglio farlo
<filo1234> -.-
<davyde> uaz e' un pacco vedere la cartella e non poterci entrare pero'
<ubuntu> ciao a tutti
<OltreIrc`42312> Buona serata a tutti.
<Infrid64> sto cercando di installare una xubuntu 10.10
<Infrid64> ma sono incappato in flexnet
<GiuSi> ciao
<Infrid64> e grub non mi si installa
<Infrid64> ho rimosso il software flexnet ma grub continua a lamentarsi
<GiuSi> sono nuovo della chat
<GiuSi> mi sto cimentando con ubuntu 10.04
<GiuSi> a dir poco stupendo
<GiuSi> Auguroni a tutti voi
<Holden> !auguri | GiuSi
<ubot-it> GiuSi: Auguri di buone feste! Buon Natale! Buon Santo Stefano! Buon Anno! Buona Befana! Buon Compleanno!
<mikunos> salve ragazzi
<GiuSi> grazie per il compleanno ma non sono ancora una befana
<Holden> lol
<mikunos> volevo chiedervi solamente un consiglio, forse un pochetto OT.
<Holden> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<GiuSi> dici a me, mikunos?
<GiuSi> ciao Notte
<N1on> s identify Anak1n
<eccheneso> ciao
<pa> ciao
<pa> domanda stupida
<DAMN3dg1rl> non farla se è stupida
<DAMN3dg1rl> :D
<pa> si riesce a configurare nautilus per "aprire in un nuovo tab" con il tasto centrale?
<DAMN3dg1rl> cerca nelle opzioni
<DAMN3dg1rl> qualcosa di simile potrebbe esserci
<pa> sto cercando ma non trovo
<pa> per questo chiedevo
<eccheneso> ho una scheda grafica ati radeon express 200m su un portatile acer, con ubuntu 10.10 non riesco ad abilitare i driver proprietari, qualcuno sa come fare?
<DAMN3dg1rl> eccheneso, non puoi
<DAMN3dg1rl> troppo vecchuia
<DAMN3dg1rl> tienti gli open che vanno meglio
<eccheneso> ...non mi va il 3d...
<eccheneso> o meglio ...va male
<DAMN3dg1rl> richiedi ad una altra ora e ti sarà dato
<DAMN3dg1rl> ci sono delle cose da fare
<eccheneso> ah, grazie, almeno so che c'e' una soluzione
<fabio333> filo1234, sei un lamer da strapazzo
<fabio333> ciao
<EsUlU> ragazzi scusatemi se io installo un programma su ubuntu in quale cartella posso trovare la cartella del programma
<EsUlU> ?
<mikunos> scusate ho fatto una ca..ata
<mikunos> ho modificato il file hostname ed il file hosts per cambiare il nome del pc
<mikunos> ed adesso non riesco ad avere i privilegi di root
<mikunos> che posso fare?
<mikunos> oltre che evitare di fare ste stronz..ate
<mikunos> c'è nessuno?!
<mikunos> un aiutino?
<aluix> ciao a tutti vi prego aiutatemi non si avvia più ubuntu!!
<filo1234> mikunos: dovresti rimetterli in ordine da recovery
<BetaBrain> ciao a tutti e felice natale a  voi
<filo1234> mikunos: cosa ci hai scritto?
<mikunos> da recovery?
<mikunos> ho scritto il nome lazzaro
<aluix> da recovery si blocca su running /scripts/init-bottom
<mikunos> mi stai parlando in aramaico
<mikunos> ?
<filo1234> mikunos: pastali  cat /etc/hosts e cat /etc/hostname
<aluix> ops pensavo fosse per me
<filo1234> mikunos: e pure hostname
<davyde> scusate devo entrare da terminale nella cartella Shape Collage come si scrive? cd Shape Collage non funziona
<davyde> ok cd shape*
<mikunos> filo1234 http://pastie.org/1401852
<aluix> nessuno mi aiuta??
<mikunos> hostname ha solamente la parola: lazzaro
<filo1234> mikunos: cat /etc/hostname
<mikunos> lazzaro
<filo1234> mikunos: allora devi modificare /etc/hosts la riga che hai modificato deve diventare :
<filo1234> 127.0.0.1     lazzaro    lazzaro
<aluix> help!
<mikunos> ok
<BetaBrain> !qualcuno | aluix
<ubot-it> aluix: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mikunos> filo1234 ma non riesco ad acceder come root
<filo1234> mikunos: devi accedere da recovery mode
<mikunos> e come?
<filo1234> da grub. al boot scegli il kernel recovery
<mikunos> ok
<filo1234> poi scegli root
<aluix> non si avvia più ubuntu!da recovery si blocca alla scritta Running /scripts/init-bottom ...help!per favore!!
<filo1234> e modifichi
<filo1234> aluix: e cosa hai fatto prima di questo errore?
<aluix> filo1234, ho solo riavviato
<filo1234> aluix: si prima di riavviare intendevo
<aluix> filo1234, stava installando della roba da terminale ma non andava più e ho chiuso
<filo1234> ecco
<filo1234> aluix: e cosa stavi installando?
<aluix> stava facendo aggiornamenti ma si è bloccato su qualcosa di google mi pare!
<aluix> di chromium
<filo1234> aluix: mah in ogni caso devi accedere da una live e al limite rientrare qui e vediamo
<aluix> ora sono su live!
<filo1234> aluix: ok pasta sudo fdisk -l
<EsUlU> ragazzi devo dare i permessi  macchanger in /usr/bin
<EsUlU> che commando devo usare
<EsUlU> ?
<filo1234> chmod
<aluix> filo1234, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547065/
<filo1234> aluix: hai la home separata?
<aluix> si si
<filo1234> EsUlU: ma non capisco che permessi debba dare li
<filo1234> aluix: ok
<filo1234> aluix: sudo mount /dev/sda1  /mnt/
<aluix> filo1234, ok
<filo1234> aluix: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<aluix> filo1234, ok
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<aluix> filo1234, fatto
<filo1234> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<aluix> filo1234, fatto anche questo!
<filo1234> aluix: sudo chroot /mnt/
<aluix> ok
<aluix> sono root
<filo1234> aluix: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<aluix> filo1234, mi dice di dare sudo dpkg --configure -a
<filo1234> dallo
<aluix> filo1234, ok ora aggiorno?
<filo1234> si rifai update e upgrade
<aluix> filo1234, azz sono su una live 9.04 alcuni repo non li trova!
<filo1234> ma sei n chroot
<aluix> si si
<filo1234> non te ne frega della live
<aluix> ok
<aluix> ha fatto
<filo1234> aluix: liscio?
<aluix> filo1234, ogni tanto mi dice impossibile recuperare http: .....
<filo1234> ma ha finito o no?
<aluix> filo1234, si si
<aluix> ha fatto
<filo1234> ok allora exit
<filo1234> aluix: sudo umount /mnt/dev
<filo1234> aluix: sudo umount /mnt/proc
<filo1234> aluix: sudo umount /mnt/sys
<filo1234> aluix: sudo umount /mnt/
<aluix> filo1234, fatto!
<filo1234> aluix: riavvia
<aluix> filo1234, ok grazie mille a tra poco!
<filo1234> .....forse :D
<aluix> :)
<aluix> filo1234, niente!:( stesso problema
<aluix> e se non entro in recovery dopo plymouth cursore lampeggiante
<aluix> e disco fermo
<aluix> nulla?
<MahatmaX> Buonasera
<MahatmaX> qualcuno qui parla italiano e sa qualcosa di ubuntu 9.04 su power pc?
<MahatmaX> che stupido che sono... è il canale italiano -_-;
<aluix> help
<MahatmaX> chiedo venia
<MahatmaX> sono nel dubbio su cosa cercare...
<MahatmaX> perchè l'istallazione è andata a buon fine
<MahatmaX> ma ogni volta che vado a cercare di aggiungere un programma mi dice che non trova l'archivio
<EsUlU> filo1234
<EsUlU> ci sei ancora
<EsUlU> ?
<MahatmaX> se parli con me si :)
<aluix> filo1234, scusa se ti rompo ma sei l'unico che mi ha aiutato
<EsUlU> bene ragazzi vorrei cambiare il mio mac
<EsUlU> ho installato il macchanger
<EsUlU> ma quando lo vado a cambiare come randum
<aluix> aiuto ubuntu no mi si avvia più!!
<BetaBrain> aluix, allora cerchiamo di capire  cosa  fa  di preciso
<aluix> BetaBrain, va bene
<aluix> BetaBrain, e grazie in anticipo
<BetaBrain> hai reinstallato il grub (operazione  di prima)
<aluix> entro nel recovery e si blocca su Running /script/init-bottom
<BetaBrain> perche nel recovery?
<BetaBrain> normale nn si avvia
<BetaBrain> normale nn si avvia?
<aluix> BetaBrain, perchè volevo risolvere...non si avvia nemmen normale
<aluix> BetaBrain, dopo il plymouth schermi nero!
<BetaBrain> aluix, sei con che versione e che kernel ?
<aluix> BetaBrain, allora Maverick e il kernel non ricordo
<aluix> BetaBrain, ma ora sono su una live 9.04!
<BetaBrain> allora già non va bene
<aluix> ecco
<BetaBrain> maverick e in versione beta
<BetaBrain> cmq
<BetaBrain> vediamo di editare il kernel e capire se ce qualcosa  che impedisce mil boot
<BetaBrain> il^
<aluix> BetaBrain, no 10.10 è stabile
<aluix> ok
<BetaBrain> ops
<BetaBrain> so fuori aggiornamento scusate se  ho detto na cazzata
<aluix> ahahaha
<aluix> ;)
<marcotux> BetaBrain, non vorrei dire una cretinata ma credo che aluix ha ragione, dovrebbero averla già rilasciata
<BetaBrain> ok marcotux  mi nascondo nella sabbia  :D
<BetaBrain> bene vediamo adesso  cosa ce  che nn va
 * CoOltux sera a tutti
<aluix> BetaBrain, ok
<BetaBrain> aluix,  premetto non sono un espertissimo ma vado per intuizione  e grazie a zio google  torvo le soluzioni
<BetaBrain> trovo*
<marcotux> aluix, comunque non hai altri kernel per provare se con altri va il boot?
<aluix> BetaBrain, si tengo sempre il kernel precedente ma non va nemmeno con quello
<BetaBrain> allora aluix  riavvia sul kernel che usi ti posizioni e  premi " e" li ce una stinga cerchiamo di capire cosa ce su quella stringa ..
<aluix> ho interrotto un'installazione prima che fecesse questa cosa
<CoOltux> ragazzi come mai con xchat non riesco a mandare files????
<BetaBrain> azz
<BetaBrain> ok aluix
<aluix> BetaBrain, non ho capito bene cosa devo fare!
<aluix> BetaBrain, scusami
<BetaBrain> non pensiamoci  il danno se e fatto e fatto
<BetaBrain> okj
<BetaBrain> allora aluix  quando avvi nel boot vedi i kernel giusto ? quando ti posizioni sopra  ( cioe lo evidenzi ) premi " e "
<aluix> BetaBrain, il problema è che sono su una live dallo stesso pc
<aluix> quindi dovrei riavviare
<BetaBrain> si
<BetaBrain> e segnarti  + o - quella stinga
<aluix> allora ok
<aluix> torno a breve
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> ti apsetto
<BetaBrain> aspetto
<aluix> grazie!!
<amba> salve ho un problema non riesco a far ripartire ubu dopo recovery dopo il login cosa devo digigitare qualcuno sa dirmelo
<BetaBrain> amba, se puoi essere piu preciso .... !
<amba> si è fermato su nome@ubuntu:-S
<amba> e non ho idea di cosa devo digitare
<aluix> BetaBrain, hei
<BetaBrain> dimmi
<aluix> mi ha dato un riquadro pieno di roba
<aluix> ti interessa una riga in particolare o ti posto tutto?
<BetaBrain> be dimmi quella dove  ce scritto kernel ecc ecc
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-24
<aluix> linux /boot/vimlinuz-2.6.35-23-generic
<aluix> initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-23-generic
<amba> qualcuno sa dirmi per favore che comando devo dare per far ripartire ubu dopo recovery mode dopo il login si è fermato su nome@ubuntu:-S
<BetaBrain> ecco vedi qualcosa tipo nomodeset oppure quiet splash
<aluix> BetaBrain, si si
<aluix> ti scrivo tutto
<BetaBrain> si va cosi proviamo caso mai e qualche servizio da disattivare all'avvio
<aluix> la prima stringa che ti ho scritto continua con : root==UUID=95490b01-7512-4e70-9\
<BetaBrain> si omkù
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> poi
<aluix> ab9-3c83058776f5 ro quiet splash
<BetaBrain> bene ci siamo
<aluix> BetaBrain, non ho scritto tutto insieme che altrimenti mi bloccano
<aluix> :)
<BetaBrain> fermati su quella stringa
<aluix> ok
<BetaBrain> sei sulla stinga giusta
<BetaBrain> scrivimela tutta in privato
<aluix> cosa faccio?
<BetaBrain> amba
<BetaBrain> azz e andato
<BetaBrain> ok aluix  adesso defi fare  cosi
<aluix> ci sono
<BetaBrain> ro quiet splash = ro nomodeset quiet splash
<aluix> do nel terminale?
<BetaBrain> rifai la procedura e inserisci quel nomodeset in quella stringa
<BetaBrain> no
<BetaBrain> vediamo se parte
<aluix> ah
<aluix> posso editare in quella schermata?
<BetaBrain> aluix,  e un po na menata
<BetaBrain> ma serve
<BetaBrain> si  puoi editare
<BetaBrain> anche se fai errori  non accade nulla
<aluix> come devo fare per scriverlo?
<BetaBrain> " e" ti sposti col cursore sulla posizione
<aluix> ok
<BetaBrain> e scrivi nomodeset
<BetaBrain> dopo di che
<aluix> gli spazi sono quelli?
<BetaBrain> credo "b " per fare  il boot
<aluix> prima mi diceva ctrl x per il boot
<aluix> e le altre non ricordo
<BetaBrain> linux /boot/vimlinuz-2.6.35-23-generic root =UUID=95490b01-7512-4e70-9\ab9-3c83058776f5 ro nomodeset quiet splash
<BetaBrain> ecco come deve venire
<BetaBrain> devio solo aggiungere qul nomodeset
<BetaBrain> dopo sapremo
<BetaBrain> be lo trovi scritto sotto nelle note aluix
<aluix> aiuto aspetta
<BetaBrain> copme fare il boot devi solo  premere un tasto
<BetaBrain> dopo aver editato
<aluix> devo scrivere il testo che mi hai postato prima?
<aluix> scusa scusa
<BetaBrain> emm aluix devi solo scrivere " nomodeset"
<aluix> ho capito
<aluix> ahahaha
<aluix> si si
<FloodBotIt1> aluix: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<BetaBrain> bene :)
<aluix> BetaBrain, speriamo bene
<BetaBrain> prova se non parte fai cosi
<aluix> a tra poco!e grazie mille!
<BetaBrain> cancellla il quiet splash
<aluix> ok
<BetaBrain> tanto non succede nulla quando riavvi si resetta
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> ti aspetto
<aluix> non tutta la stringa ma solo le 2 parole?
<BetaBrain> si
<BetaBrain> solo le 2 parole
<aluix> bene bene, grazie ancora
<BetaBrain> quiet splash
<BetaBrain> nulla
<aluix> a tra poco! :)
<aluix> BetaBrain, purtroppo nulla ha fatto pure il check ma non è partito
<aluix> ho provato entrambi i modi
<BetaBrain> mmmm
<BetaBrain> allora devo capire meglio da dove  viene questo problema
<aluix> che indicazioni ti posso dare?
<BetaBrain> vieni in #ubuntu-it-chat che ce un grande esperto
<BetaBrain> lol
<aluix> come faccio?
<aluix> fatto ahahaha
<mirko_> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mirko_> non mi legge la scheda sd
<mirko_> eppure dovrebbe andare
<mirko_> è strano però
<mirko_> qualcuno usa un ubuntu 10.04
<yvesBsAs> mirko_, io ho la 10.04
<mirko_> ho dei problemi con lae schede sd
<mirko_> tu le riesci amontare?
<mirko_> tu le riesci a montare?
<yvesBsAs> le monta in automatico, ma che tipo di problemi?
<mirko_> as me non le  monta proprio
<mirko_> gli ho messo la penna usb con la scheda da 4 gb ma non me le auto monta
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, spetta, un adattatore?
<yvesBsAs> una microsd in un adattatore?
<mirko_> si
<yvesBsAs> ok, ti passo dei comandi, li dai da terminale e cosa esci lo metti su
<yvesBsAs> !paste | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> dai
<yvesBsAs> lsusb
<yvesBsAs> e dopo a pennetta staccata, dai il comado:
<yvesBsAs> tail -f /var/log/mesages
<mirko_> ora è inserita
<yvesBsAs> infili la pennetta, aspetti un 10 secondi, e copi sul sito tutto cosa appare nel terminale
<mirko_> che devo fare
<yvesBsAs> dai lsusb con lei inserita
<yvesBsAs> poi la togli e dai l'altro
<mirko_> il terminale è vuoto
<mirko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547101/
<yvesBsAs> lsusb
<yvesBsAs> mirko_, il comando è   lsusb
<yvesBsAs> mancava la "l"
<mirko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547103/
<yvesBsAs> ok, vai con il secondo, leva la sd e dai
<yvesBsAs> tail -f /var/log/mesages
<yvesBsAs> quindi la infili, aspetti 10 secondi e mi dici cosa esce
<mirko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547104/
<yvesBsAs> scusa, scritto male io
<yvesBsAs> tail -f /var/log/messages
<yvesBsAs> due "ss"
<mirko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547105/
<mirko_> dati ce ne sono
<yvesBsAs> ma è una di quelle usb con un programma di backup interno?
<mirko_> e non voglio perderli sono importanti
<mirko_> no
<yvesBsAs> spetta, dammi 10 minuti
<mirko_> ok
<yvesBsAs> spetta, ora è staccata?
<mirko_> si
<yvesBsAs> ok, ridai
<yvesBsAs> tail -f /var/log/messages
<yvesBsAs> e dopo attaccala
<yvesBsAs> prima hai fatto al rovescio
<mirko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547107/
<yvesBsAs> ma l'hai disconnessa te prima di copiare il messaggio?
<yvesBsAs> usb 1-7: USB disconnect, address 14
<yvesBsAs> viene disconnessa qui...
<mirko_> certo l'avevo in mano
<yvesBsAs> no, non ci capiamo, a chiavetta staccata dai il comando, inserisci la chiavetta e dopo 10 secondi copi cosa è uscito, ma senza staccarla
<yvesBsAs> tail -f /var/log/messages
<mirko_> non dice nnt
<mirko_> sta fermo
<yvesBsAs> anche inserendola?
<mirko_> si
<yvesBsAs> e mi sa che è andata..
<yvesBsAs> togli la microsd dall'adattatore, inserisci l'adattatore e dai
<yvesBsAs> lsusb
<yvesBsAs> poi togli l'adattatore, rimetti la microsd al suo posto e ridai
<yvesBsAs> lsusb
<yvesBsAs> potrebbe essere l'adattatore andato, me ne son morti già due di quei cosi con una microsd da 8 Gb
<mirko_> mirko@mirko-desktop:~$ lsusb Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 004: ID 1241:1503 Belkin Keyboard Bus 003 Device 002: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Hama Optical Mouse Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 019: ID 14cd:8123
<yvesBsAs> mettimelo sul paste, qui non si capisce nulla ed in più è vietato
<mirko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547111/
<mirko_> ertrore mio scusa
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora con la microsd dentro
<mirko_> nn suiccede nulla
<yvesBsAs> dai lsusb
<mirko_> è uguale alle scritte di priima
<mirko_> vabbè si vede che il pc di mia sorella non funziona con ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> spetta, prova con la scheda inserita a dare
<yvesBsAs> sudo fdisk -l
<yvesBsAs> vediamo se la rileva
<mirko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547115/
<yvesBsAs> Disco /dev/sdg: 3965 MB, 3965190144 byte
<mirko_> la rileva però
<yvesBsAs> se è una 4 Gb c'è
<mirko_> dev/sdg
<yvesBsAs> dai il comando
<mirko_> allora perchè non me la monta?
<yvesBsAs> cd /media && ls -lh
<yvesBsAs> forse non ha voglia di farlo..
<yvesBsAs> se cado rientro subito
<mirko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547116/
<yvesBsAs> cavolo, sembra ci sia..
<yvesBsAs> cd /media/24A025943886DB8 && ls -lh
<mirko_> quello è hd da 250
<yvesBsAs> haa, ok, allora no
<yvesBsAs> montala a mano
<yvesBsAs> sudo mkdir /media/usb-disk
<mirko_> e come si fa
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdg1 /media/usb-disk
<yvesBsAs> e dovrebbe apparire
<mirko_> si mc'è
<mirko_> ma perchè nopn las monta da sola
<luther> ciao a tutti e' la mia prima volta
<yvesBsAs> ok, per smontarla (rimozione sicura) devi usare il comando
<mirko_> ciao luther
<yvesBsAs> sudo umount /dev/sdg1
<mirko_> quale
<yvesBsAs> ciao luther
<mirko_> ok
<luther> ciao mirko e yves
<yvesBsAs> prova e dimmi se va
<luther> potete aiutarmi a risolvere un enigma???
<yvesBsAs> esponi il probelma luther, se qualcuno sa ti aiuta
<luther> ieri verso le 12.30 ho aggiornato da aggior automatico ebbene dopo un poco il pc e' morto e' sucesso mai a voi?
<yvesBsAs> morto in che senso? bruciato? si è bloccato?...
<luther> nooo
<luther> improvvisamente e'' uscita la scritta frequenxza nn sopportata e da allora nn sono piu riuscito a riavviarlo
<yvesBsAs> quindi direi la scheda video, quando lo avvii che fa? parte il pc o non da segni di vita?
<luther> il mouse nn funziona
<luther> in piu la grafica appare diversa
<mirko_> grazie e buona notte
<yvesBsAs> di nulla mirko_
<yvesBsAs> luther, credo di aver capito
<yvesBsAs> che scheda video hai?
<luther> oddio nn so ora mi trovo a lavoro
<yvesBsAs> credo che si sia aggiornato il kernel, se hai nvidia o ati potrebbe anche fare quello scherzo
<luther> credo che ho ati
<yvesBsAs> si, potrebbe essere, controlla quando sei sul pc in driver hardware se non ti propone dei driver
<luther> ok provero
<luther> comunque fico sto canale
<luther> una buonanotte a tutti ciao yves e grazie della pazienza
<yvesBsAs> per aiutarti collegati con il PC malato, con alcuni comandi che ti facciamo dare riusciamo meglio a capire che succede
<yvesBsAs> di nulla, buona notte e Buon Natale
<luther> ok ma ora e impossibile
<luther> buon Natale
<luther> la prossima volta mi aiuterai
<yvesBsAs> si si, non dico ora, quando hai il tempo collegati con lui
<yvesBsAs> se non ci son io ci sono altri, non è un problema
<yvesBsAs> (...anzi :P)
<Tex> yo persone notturne!!
<yvesBsAs> Buon Natale vampiro :D
<Tex> qualcuno sa' come fare per mettere le immagini in anteprima nel mentre che si uploada un file? normalmente appare la scaletta con l'anteprima del solo file selezionato a destra vedi : http://img207.imageshack.us/i/schermatar.png/
<Tex> intendo nella finestrella di upload
<Tex> :) buon natale!!
<Tex> a me servirebbe che nella finestella upload si vedessero tutte le anteprime delle foto
<yvesBsAs> sinceramente non credo si possa fare
<yvesBsAs> comunque controlla bene nei menu di nautilus, nella configurazione delle anteprime
<Tex> T_T che pacco... ma.. nautilus è gia' dentro? (ho appena installato maverick)
<Tex> no, ho appena guardato, ad lo installo
<yvesBsAs> si, è l'esploratore risorse
<yvesBsAs> ma sei su ubuntu o kubuntu?
<Tex> an si', eccolo, si chiama file manager etc
<Tex> su ubuntu
<Tex> ho avuto la pomeriggio.nottata trafficosa che si era castrato su tutto :P
<Tex> l'avevo messo di fianco a windows, poi non partiva piu' windows, e non partendo mi occupava solo spazio per niente allora ho formizzolato e messo solo ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> comunque non credo ci sia, mai sentito menzionare quello
<Tex> cmq adesso tutto a posto, è una bomnba
<Tex> anche la grafica, non so' che trucchetti usi ubuntu, ma è il doppio migliore di windows, ed ho una scheda video vechiiiiissima
<Tex> è meno pixelloso per dire
<yvesBsAs> è molto probabile che funzioni a pennello su schede non troppo recenti, ed invece faccia bestemmiare sulle nuove arrivate, purtroppo
<Tex> tipo usavo ubuntu fino a sette otto mesi fa', poi non mi reggeva piu' la radeon (avevo sentito voci su problemi con le radeon), allora ero tornato a windows, ma ad è una superfigata
<Tex> #adesso
<yvesBsAs> si, ho sentito pareri molto positivi sui driver open
<yvesBsAs> della ati
<Tex> si, infatti ho una radeon9250 vecchia
<Tex> non trovo nautilus, mi dice che è installato ma non lo trovo, ho guardato anche nel menu principale, ma niente, come lo avvio da terminale?
<yvesBsAs> scrivi
<yvesBsAs> nautilus
<yvesBsAs> comunque basta aprire una qualsiasi cartella, quello è nautilus
<Tex> aaannnnn... pensavo fosse un porogrammino.. cmq è una figata anche il terminale a sfondo trasparente .. WOW
<Tex> ok, allora ho capito il problema di fondo: nautilus agisce sulle cartelle del pc, invece servirebbe un'anteprima nella finestrella del BROWSER quando fa' l'upload, adesso provo a scrivere sul forum, magari centra firefox
<Tex> sembra irrisolvibile.. ho appena letto commenti demoralizzanti e superincachciati su un forum in inglese, hahah buonanotte e buon natale a tutti!!
<Pisola> buongiorno a tutti
<Odo> Giorno
<GianpiV3> ciao a tutti
<GianpiV3> non riesco a connettermi col wifi, qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<GianpiV3> riesco a collegarmi quando non imposto protezioni sulla mia rete, ma quando metto wpa-psk, non riesco a stabilire la connessione
<GianpiV3> credo che sia qualcosa di poco conto, potrebbe essere che è la cifratura wpa che dia problemi
<GianpiV3> che posso fare??
<amba> buon giorno a tutti
<amba> ho un problema credo di aver fatto danni con il live cd per sbaglio  gli ho inviato ripristina sistema danneggiato l'ho fermato ma non so se ho fatto in tempo
<amba> come faccio a sapere se ho ancora il mio vecchio ubu o se devo reinst
<amba> avevo fatto partire il live cd perchè dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento ubu non partiva più
<amba> ho un problema temo di aver fatto danni con il live cd per sbaglio  gli ho inviato ripristina sistema danneggiato l'ho fermato ma non so se  in tempo qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore
<amba> come faccio a sapere se ho ancora il mio vecchio ubu o se devo reinst
<amba> avevo fatto partire il live cd perchè dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento ubu non partiva più
<amba> qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore
<cybercrasher> ciao amba esponi il tuo problema senza chiedere l'autorizzazione
<amba> ho un problema credo di aver fatto danni con il live cd per sbaglio  gli ho inviato ripristina sistema danneggiato l'ho fermato ma non so se ho fatto in tempo,come faccio a sapere se ho ancora il mio vecchio ubu o se devo reinst
<amba> avevo fatto partire il live cd perchè dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento ubu non partiva più
<cybercrasher> il grub all'avvio compare?
<amba> non  lo so perchè sono rimasto in live cd
<GianpiV3> per il mio problema del wifi c'è qualcuno che mi puo aiutare
<cybercrasher> amba prova a riavviare.. se il grub appare prova ad avviare regolarmente linux. Se hai problemi riparti con la live e torna qui
<GianpiV3> ripeto, mi riesco a collegare con un portatile alla wlan solo quando non impongo nessuna protezione
<amba> ok  grazie intanto
<GianpiV3> quando impongo una protezione wpa-psk, non va
<GianpiV3> rileva la rete, riconosce automaticamente la protezione wpa wpa 2 personal
<GianpiV3> inserisco la password, prova a collegarsi per 30 secondi ma niente
<GianpiV3> la parola chiave è quella, la inserisco bene, non capisco qual'è il problema
<GianpiV3> sia pc che router sono impostati con il dhcp
<cybercrasher> GianpiV3: prova a settare un ip statico alla macchina
<GianpiV3> ok
<GianpiV3> nulla
<GianpiV3> ancora disconnesso
<GianpiV3> spero di aver fatto bene
<GianpiV3> impostato come ip 192.168.0.102
<amba> cybercrasher, il grub c'è
<cybercrasher> GianpiV3: qual'è l'ip del router?
<amba> ma non parte ubu
<cybercrasher> amba: che errore dà?
<amba> nessun errore siblocca con schermo nero e trattino lampeggiante
<amba> cybercrasher, è cosi dall'ultimo aggiornamento
<cybercrasher> dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento nel grub non ti viene data la possibilità di partire con kernel differenti?
<GianpiV3> 192.168.01
<amba> cioè  con win?
<cybercrasher> amba: no.. quante voci linux compaiono sul grub?
<amba>  5
<cybercrasher> amba: quando installi un aggiornamento di kernel linux, per evitare che problemi di funzionamento ti viene lasciata anche la versione precedente.. così nel caso incontrassi problemi con la nuova potresti sempre ripartire con la vecchia
<cybercrasher> quindi al grub vedrai una lista di questo tipo:
<cybercrasher> linux 2.6.2..3-36
<cybercrasher> linux 2.6.2..3-36-recovery
<cybercrasher> linux 2.6.2..3-35 (SELEZIONA QUESTA)
<cybercrasher> linux 2.6.2..3-35-recovery
<FloodBotIt1> cybercrasher: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<amba> non parte nulla ho già provato con tutte anche quelle recovery mode si boccano funzia slo win
<amba> solo
<GianpiV3> tengo a precisare che con dhcp si collega, se tengo la rete non protetta
<amba> cybercrasher,  non parte nulla ho già provato con tutte anche quelle recovery mode si bloccano funzia solo win
<GianpiV3> quindi non so se sia questo il problema
<GianpiV3> <amba>prova a inserire la live e a vare l'installazione, senza modificare le partizioni (deselezionale e non formattarle), reinstallerà solo il grub, e forse ti riconoscerà i sistemi operativi presenti sul disco, mettendoti tutto a posto
<GianpiV3> un po come fa per trovare windows se è gia presente sul disco
<amba> GianpiV3, cioè gli devo dare installa ubuntu da ora. Sono in live
<GianpiV3> si,
<GianpiV3> ma non dargli nessuna partizione su cui istallarlo
<amba> ok speriamo bene, provo
<amba> nonci capisco più niente mi ha scassato tutta la mattina non ne voleva sapere di partire e ora quando avevo deciso di reinst ... è partito! Perche si comporta così??
<amba> qualcuno mi sa dire per favore che problemi ha il mio pc , sembra mi prenda per il....
<glpiana> ola
<glpiana> amba, che fa il tuo pc?
<amba> ci ha scassato tutta la mattin adopo un aggiornameto non ne voleva più sapere di andare in nessun modo ed ora è partito
<attempt> visto che ora funziona dagli un sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> amba, magari c'era qualche pacchetto non configurato
<glpiana> ecco :)
<glpiana> ciao attempt
<attempt> anche un fdisk delle partizioni con i sistemi operativi    vedi    man fsdisk
<attempt> ciao glpiana
<amba> glpiana, non andava ne in recovery  neanche nella vecchia versione, e si è riconfigurato stando in live cd?
<paolo> Salve
<glpiana> amba, stavo guardando i log del canale per vedere che avevi già scritto
<glpiana> amba, non ho però capito una cosa: ora hai reinstallato e funziona?
<paolo> Salve
<amba> no    non    ho    fatto     niente.    Ho solo provato come extrema ratio  a riavviare     ed  è miracolosamente partito... vabbè   che è Natale...
<paolo> chi mi può dare una mano con un bash script?
<amba> a proposito auguri a tutti
<glpiana> paolo, non c'è supporto per gli script qui. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> amba, anche a te :)
<paolo> altrettanto!
<glpiana> amba, fai come diceva attempt , apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<amba> glpiana, ho dgitato.  sudo dpkg --configure -a , mi ha chiesto la pwrd e poi si è fermato a nomeubuntu@ -S
<paolo> in http://nopaste.voric.com/paste.php?f=eym59r
<glpiana> amba, ti ha ridato subito il prompt o ha lavorato un po'?
<amba> subito
<glpiana> paolo, non c'è supporto per gli script qui. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<paolo> ch'è il mio script
<glpiana> amba, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<paolo> che
<paolo> non va...
<paolo> non capisco perché non vada
<glpiana> paolo, non c'è supporto per gli script qui. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> e tre :)
<paolo> ops
<paolo> tnx
<amba> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> amba, ora sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<amba>  glpiana, 0 di tutto e tornato al prompt
<glpiana> amba, scrivi uname -a     e incolla qui la riga che esce
<amba> glpiana, Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> amba, ok. te la senti di fare un riavvio per vedere come si compoarta?
<amba> ho un pò di fifa però ci provo
<glpiana> amba, se non dovesse andare vieni qui col livecd
<amba> ok nel pomeriggio però xche ora devo uscire intanto grazie, ancora auguri a tutti
<glpiana> ciao amba
<snake> salve
<snake> ragazzi quì ubuntu non gira vero?http://notebookitalia.it/smartbook-toshiba-ac100-nvidia-tegra-250-e-android-8645
<glpiana> snake, da quel che leggo qui, anche se non specifica cosa hanno fatto, sembra davvero un casino http://netbookitalia.it/installazione-ubuntu-linux-su-toshiba-ac100-smartbook.html
<glpiana> snake, su gogol ci sono addirittura dei video come risultati
<glpiana> snake, metti questo come ricerca: Smartbook Toshiba AC100 ubuntu
<snake> glpiana, grazie mille
<snake> ciao a tutti...buone fieste.divertitevi assai!!
<glpiana> ciao snake :)
<crossed> ciao a tutti...volevo sapere se si poteva modificare la scermata di accesso di ubuntu 10.10 mettendo altri temi diversi dal solito
<crossed> *schermata
<crossed> c'è nessuno???
<Matt_91> 'giorno
<glpiana> crossed, credo non si possa, almeno con i pacchetti ufficiali. lo si poteva fare con la vrsione di gdm precedente
<crossed> e quindi?? non c'è niente?? non posso cacciare la nuova versione di gdm e mettere la vecchia?
<glpiana> crossed, te lo sconsiglio. comunque cerca sul forum
<glpiana> !forum | crossed
<ubot-it> crossed: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<crossed> ok...grazie...resto on se ho bisogno di aiuto
<Matt_91> dovrei creare un server ftp, me chi consenta di configurare molti utenti e che ogni utente possa accedere soltanto alla sua cartella. ho fatto una ricerca, ma trovo molti programmi. Io ho provato la settimana scorsa quello che c'è sul wiki, ma per quanto riguarda gli utenti, quando è stata ora di configurarli, mi ha cancellato tutti gli utenti e i gruppi su ubuntu, con conseguente ripristino dell'intero OS
<glpiana> Matt_91, puoi darmi il link al wiki di cui parli?
<Matt_91> !ftp | glpiana questo :)
<ubot-it> glpiana questo :): ftp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<glpiana> Matt_91, e in seguito a che comando ha eliminato gruppi e utenti?
<Matt_91> glpiana: con questo caccioprogramma :) User Manager for PureFTPd
<glpiana> Matt_91, l'hai scaricato, l'hai scompattato, sei andato all'inidirzzo... e ?
<kokito> ciao a tutti come faccio a sapere se il mio vecchio pc è abilitato per il boot da usb?
<Matt_91> glpiana: ho aggiunto un utente per provare, ho fatto applica. poi ho chiuso il programma, ho guardato se mi andava provando a connettermi con un client, ma non fungeva, quindi ho riaperto il programma e sembrava tutto ok. ...
<kokito> nelle opzioni ho
<kokito> e,a,scsi
<kokito> poi f,a,scsi
<Matt_91> allora ho aperto gestione utenti e gruppi di ubuntu e ho trovato tutto vuoto. io allora ho pensato che bisognasse riavviare. una volta riavviato... ecco che non esistevano più ne gruppi ne utenti -.-"
<kokito> e un altro combinazione con c
<Matt_91> kokito: così come dici te pare di no
<glpiana> Matt_91, io di sta roba ci capisco nulla, però confronta quello che hai fatto con quanto riportato in questo post http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,238286.0.html
<Matt_91> kokito: potresti provare a vedere se ci no aggiornamenti per il bios che ti permettano di fare il boot da usb, ma questo te lo consiglio solo che hai il bual bios e se sai quello che vai a fare :)
<glpiana> Matt_91, su gogol non trovo nulla al riguardo di sto problema
<zappo_> buongiorno a tutti e a glpiana
<glpiana> ciao zappo_
<Matt_91> glpiana: si da botta e risposta da solo :)
<kokito> @ Matt_91 ok grazie mille, cercherò molto più semplicemente un cd da sacrificare o riscrivibile! :)
<ubottu-it> kokito: Error: "Matt_91" is not a valid command.
<kokito> Matt_91 ok grazie mille, cercherò molto più semplicemente un cd da sacrificare o riscrivibile! :)
<zappo_> glpiana, ieri ho risolto il problema con vlc reinstallando il sistema operativo!
<glpiana> zappo_, azz
<Holden> lo
<Holden> l
<glpiana> zappo_, 10.10 o 10.04?
<Matt_91> kokito: io uso serpre riscrivibili, bansta che li scrivi a basse velocità, per non sbagliarmi io di solito per i cd bootabili faccio a 4x
<zappo_> glpiana, 10.04 che va come un razzo
<kokito> Matt_91: farò come dici, grazie ancora!
<crossed> glpiana: non trovo niente di utile
<crossed> ho visto un topic in cui c'era scritto che gdm sarà sostituito con lightdm...ma io ho ancora gdm e non so cosa fare..aiuti
<crossed> *aiuto
<glpiana> crossed, non so aiutarti
<yankee> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Matt_91> glpiana: ok, va ho deciso, invece di fare utenti virtuali con MySQL che mi era andata amle, farò soltanto utenti reali -.-"
<Matt_91> grazie per ilsupporto :)
<glpiana> :)
<r4ffy> salve
<r4ffy> vorrei criptare la partizione di swap con una chiave random è possibile?
<filo1234> r4ffy: quale sarebbe lo scopo di criptare una swap?
<Holden> xD
<r4ffy> filo1234 è un portatile temo per i dati riservati presenti in swap
<r4ffy> non criptati
<glpiana> r4ffy, quanta ram hai?
<Holden> r4ffy, ma lo sai a che serve lo swap?
<r4ffy> 2 gb
<r4ffy> si :)
<Holden> r4ffy, allora quello che dici non ha senso :D
<r4ffy> quando riempio i 2 gb riversa su hd
<r4ffy> holden li riempio 2 gb :)
<lukafulmine> buongiorno a tutti
<Holden> r4ffy, ok, ma se mai devi criptare i tuoi dati, non lo swap
<r4ffy> holden perchè criptare tutto?
<Holden> r4ffy, anche perchè estrarre i dati dallo swap è difficile...
<Holden> r4ffy, perchè se ti rubano il pc non possono leggere i tuoi dati
<r4ffy> avendo il portachiavi e le chiavi pgp  in file loop criptati
<r4ffy> non me ne preoccupo
<lukafulmine> volevo chiedere un informazione,io faccio parte del gruppo test di ubuntu e qualche giorno fa mi hanno mandato un e-mail dicendo di raggiungerli nel canale irc ubuntu-it-test ma io andando (io utilizzo xchat irc)ma facendo server---->join a channel non mi trova il canale cosa sbaglio?
<r4ffy> a me preoccupano i dati sensibili che si riversano in swapp
<glpiana> lukafulmine, scrivi        /j #ubuntu-it-test
<r4ffy> poi prima o poi cripto anche /home
<r4ffy> vorrei prima avere la sicurezza di non rimanere fuori con le chiavi :)
<Holden> r4ffy, ok, secondo me quello che dici continua a non avere senso, ma magari sono io che non capisco :D
<lukafulmine> fatto grazie mille,ma come mai non me lo trovava facendo i passaggi che ho descritto sopra?
<Holden> lukafulmine, ti mancava il # forse
<r4ffy> holden è pure lo sfizio di farlo :)
<lukafulmine> grazie
<r4ffy> solo che tutte le procedure che ho trovato finora richiedono lvm(si chiama cosi?)
<filo1234> intanto i dato pèrima di andare nella swap ( se ci dovessero andare ) sono sulle partizioni fiische...per cui non ha senso quello che dici r4ffy
<Holden> r4ffy, se tu finisci la memoria, il kernel sceglie di portare una pagina, tipicamente 4Kb, sullo swap... l'ordine delle pagine, la provenienza, il lasso di tempo che stanno sullo swap, e mille altre cose variano. dimmi come una persona estrai i tuoi dati dallo swap :D
<r4ffy> holden in forensic analysis lo fanno
<r4ffy> filo1234 le password possono essere criptate su hd e decriptate in memoria
<Holden> r4ffy, ok, ma ripeto, se i tuoi dati sono così importanti da giustificare quelle spese, cripta tutto
<filo1234> e quindi?
<filo1234> puoi anche non usare la swap se questo ti preoccupa...
<filo1234> e tagli la testa al toro
<r4ffy> eh riempio i 2 gb comunque era anche lo sfizio di farlo
<filo1234> r4ffy: se è per quello allora se ti rubano il banchetto di ram?
<r4ffy> filo1234 se lo congelano nei primi minuti
<r4ffy> ok
<r4ffy> altrimenti se ne faranno ben poco
<filo1234> r4ffy: vivi tranquillo va
<filo1234> r4ffy: altrimenti usa i pizzini
<glpiana> lol
<r4ffy> holden se avessi la sicurezza di poter recuperare tutto da live cd se si scassa qualcosa
<lukafulmine> piccola parentesi, è importante secondo voi installare bug buddy per ubuntu?perchè dalla descrizione del sito ufficiale non ho capito molto bene cosa faccia perchè dice di inviare più facilmente i bug a launchpad e analizza automaticamente i file core?????
<glpiana> lukafulmine, non è meglio se lo chiedi su #ubuntu-it-test?
<r4ffy> filo1234 pizzini nah piccioni viaggiatori incrociati ai picchi
<r4ffy> :)
<lukafulmine> no,ma io intendevo usarlo sul mio ubuntu 10.10
<Matt_91> ora mi si pone un altro problema: questi utenti ftp caricano i loro dati nelle loro home, e questi file(html php ecc.) devono essere eseguiti da apache,php che però non mi da i permessi per farlo, come fare?
<glpiana> Matt_91, ma la guida non parlava di un utente ftpuser a cui dare i permessi e cui venivano collegati gli utenti?
<Matt_91> glpiana: ora il problema si sposta su apache2, prima quando c'èera un solo utente nel config di apache gli mettevo di consentire lesecuzione dei file di mia proprietà, però ora se aggiungo un altro utente , a me non mi da più l'autorizzazzione. in pratica tiene conto dell'ultimo utente al quale gli si da il permesso, non so se mi spiego
<Matt_91> *autorizzazione :)
<lukafulmine> glpiana ho provato a scrivere a quelli di ubuntu-it-test ma nessuno mi risponde nessuno di voi conosce il programma???
<glpiana> lukafulmine, io no
<lukafulmine> quindi non è molto utile...detto in poche parole
<lukafulmine> ultima cosa poi non vi disturbo più sapete per caso dove posso trovare i comandi che posso dare da IRC perchè sono nuovo del programma e non lo conosco molto bene.Ho guardato sul sito ubuntu riguardante IRC ma parla solo di entrare nei canali,registrare il profilo ma non di come si può utilizzare.Come mai alcuni profili sulla destra li vedo in grigio e altri in nero?
<glpiana> !xchat | lukafulmine
<ubot-it> lukafulmine: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<glpiana> prova a gaurdare lì
<glpiana> *guardare
<lukafulmine> mentre per i comandi dove vado a trovarli?
<aiutubuntu> AIUTO HELP EMERGENZA....stavo stampando sotto ubuntu e non so dove interrompere le stampe
<aiutubuntu> come fermo la stampante? AIUTO HELP
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<aiutubuntu> grazie per la velocita' :)
<giuseppe_> salve a tutti....come posso convertire in wave dei brani????
<neramarea> salve a tutti; problema: quando chiudo il coperchio del notebook e riapro, ubuntu non riprende l'attivita. schermo nero. se forzo lo spegnimento con il tasto off, alla riaccensione lampeggiano le spie di caps lock e bloc num, tipo un kernel panic: mi tocca staccare di brutto il cavo di alimentazione e riavviare...
<yankee> neramarea, hai un toshiba o un hp?
<neramarea> yankee hp
<yankee> allora dovrebbe essere normale
<yankee> cioè
<yankee> io non sono un esperto
<yankee> ma ho un toshiba
<yankee> e succede che quando riapro lo schermo, sta tanto ad tornare "normale"
<yankee> mi sono informato
<yankee> ed è un problema noto del kernel con alcuni toshiba e hp
<neramarea> capito. bèh, non è un problema grave. di solito spengo, non iberno quasi mai.
<yankee> ce qualcuno che ha fatto il modulo omnibook, che dovrebbe risolvere un po' di problemi
<yankee> prova a cercare su google
<yankee> con il modello del tuo hp
<neramarea> yankee altra domanda
<kokito> hola, sto cercando di resuscitarte un pc con small damn linux, il problema è che lo avvio ma si blocca dopo la prima schermata (una volta ho visto uno dei due pinguini di caricamento la seconda volta no, cosa potrebbe essere dato che lo devo smontare per controllare? (premetto che sul mio portatile il cd e il so vnno)
<neramarea> continua a comparirmi l'icona "downloads" ad ogni riavvio, anche se la cestino. non è un'impostazione di firefox, ho controllato
<yankee> non ne ho idea, ti ripeto non sono un esperto :)
<kokito> ipotesi?
<jester-> neramarea: icona download di cosa
<jester-> neramarea: per la sospensione hai una swap adeguata?
<neramarea> jester non riesco a capirlo. cartella inode/directory
<neramarea> sospensione? swap?
* jester- changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Trovi i log del canale su http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode | Lo staff Irc Augura Buon Natale e un felice Anno nuovo a tutti
* jester- changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Trovi i log del canale su http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode | Lo staff Irc Augura Buon Natale e un felice Anno nuovo a tutti
<nicotano> salve
<kokito> nessuno può aiutarmi
<kokito> à?
<nicotano> !nessuno | kokito
<ubot-it> kokito: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<neramarea> nicotano ciao
<nicotano> ciao neramarea
<neramarea> nicotano non ho risolto il problema della cartella downloads
<neramarea> non è un'imp di firefox
<nicotano> neramarea,  capito fa parte delle directory di sistema, adesso dove si trova
<neramarea> nicotano cartella inode/directory in proprietà
<nicotano> neramarea, hai il sistema in inglese o in italiano, quella directory deve stare in /home/
<neramarea> posizione: home/francesca
<neramarea> nicotano mi è apparsa dopo un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nicotano> è di default e deve stare nella tua home, se hai il sistema in inglese si chiama download , scaricati in taliano
<crossed> scusate...ho un problema da risolvere...quando accendo il pc mi dice sempre controllo disco in corso premere c per annullare...io lo lascio fare sempre ma ogni volta che accendo il computer mi ricompare...è fastidioso...aiutatemi per favore
<crossed> c'è nessuno??
<neramarea> nicotano, ma prima non c'era...
<crossed> ok
<nicotano> neramarea, forse non ci hai fatto caso, comnque nella 10.10 io l'ho trovata di default
<crossed> nicotano...mi puoi aiutare?
<nicotano> crossed, lascia finire il test del disco e accertati che allo shut-down si spenga regolarmente senza problemi
<crossed> lo finisce sempre e lo spengo normalmente...ma mi ricompare...ora provo di nuovo
<neramarea> nicotano mh. ci lavoro su ancora un po', poi ci rinuncio.
<nicotano> neramarea, se la togli viene ricreata
<neramarea> nicotano sì.
<nicotano> fa parte del sistema
<nicotano> lasciala stare
<neramarea> nicotano ma proprio sul desktop, deve stare!?
<nicotano> neramarea, deve stare in /home/utente no sul desktop
<jester-> neramarea: resetta gnome che di sicuro hai pacioccato qualcosa
<neramarea> nicotano sì, quello è il percorso... io voglio solo che non mi ricompaia sulla scrivania a ogni riavvio!
<jester-> neramarea: rinomina le cartelle .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd e riavvia la sessoine
<jester-> la sessione*
<neramarea> jester- non son così pratico: come le rinomino? dove le trovo?
<nicotano> nera marea ctrl+h in nautilus le vedi e clickj destro le rinomini
<jester-> neramarea: nautilus,  menu visualizza/viualizza file e cartelle nascoste
<neramarea> jester- dove sta nautilus?
<nicotano> neramarea, il filemanager
<jester-> neramarea: la cartella home
<jester-> in risorse
<jester-> chel lì lè 'l nautilus
<nicotano> il sottomarino di cpt nem
<nicotano> nemo
<nicotano> 20000 leghe sotto i mari
<nicotano> esplora quindi per traslato esplora i file del pc
<neramarea> jester- ghé son
<jester-> neramarea: ctrl-h assieme
<nicotano> neramarea, rinomina quelle directory e riavvia la sessione, se vuoi puoi anche eliminarle e verranno ricreate al successiovo avvio
<neramarea> fatto. riavvio. a dopo
<jester-> ma che riavvio
<jester-> eh
<neramarea> rieccomi. ora, oltre all'icona downloads, c'è anche l'icona OS...
<nicotano> neramarea, da terminale lancia gconf-editor
<amba> ciao sono tornato e sono ancora in live perchè non riesco a far  andare ubu qualcuno può aiutarmi xfavore
<nicotano> neramarea, fatto ?
<neramarea> gconf comando non trovato
<jester-> amba: far andare in che senso
<nicotano> neramarea, clicca sul triangolino apps e scorri fino a trovare nautilus
<neramarea> triangolino!?
<jester-> ha rinominato una s**a
<nicotano> neramarea, apri apps
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<neramarea> applicazioni, sì
<nicotano> neramarea, scorri e apri la cartella nautilus e fermati su desktop
<neramarea> nicotano non ce l'ho la cvartella nautilus1
<nicotano> neramarea, da terminale lancia gconf-editor
<nicotano> neramarea,  segui per cortesia
<neramarea> ora va
<neramarea> sono nell'editor
<nicotano> neramarea, apri apps
<nicotano> neramarea, scorri e apri la cartella nautilus e fermati su desktop
<neramarea> ci sono
<nicotano> poi nel pannello a destra
<nicotano> togli le spunte
<nicotano> e non vedrai più icone sul desktop
<nicotano> neramarea, lascia solo volume_visiibile con la spunta
<neramarea> c'era solo quella, con la spunta...
<amba> jester,  solito problema dopo aggiornamento non parte più a 10 giri di hd poi si ferma a schermo nero stamattina dopo un sacco di prove e di righe di com in livecd con glpiana stavo per reinst  ho  provato xcaso ed è ripartito, ancora qualche controllo con terminale .tutto ok riavvio... e non parte piuù ufffa
<jester-> amba: se sei da live fai un fsck della partizione
<nicotano> neramarea, hai eliminato o rinominato  quelle directory nascoste che jester-  ti aveva suggerito
<jester-> neramarea: me sa de no
<neramarea> nicotano sì
<jester-> o sarebbe tornato a default
<amba> jester, si sono live cosa devo scrivere
<jester-> o ha installato qualche ciofeca
<nicotano> neramarea, hai il sistema in inglese o in italiano o misto ?
<neramarea> dove lo vedo?
<jester-> amba: sudo fdisk -l e metti nel pastebin
<nicotano> neramarea, i menu?
<jester-> !paste | amba
<ubot-it> amba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neramarea> nicotano, tutto ita
<neramarea> guide comprese
<nicotano> neramarea, guarda nella home se hai una directory chiamata scaricati
<neramarea> downloads
<neramarea> e ora è apparsa una catella desktop
<neramarea> azz, se va avanti così, la scrivania mi si riempirà di cartelle!
<nicotano> neramarea, menu amministrazione supporto lingue
<nicotano> neramarea, avrai installato qualche software starno
<nicotano> strano*
<amba> jester, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547241/
<neramarea> installazione supporto incompleta
<neramarea> sto installando
<jester-> neramarea: cat .config/user-dirs.dirs  e metti nel paste
<jester-> amba: sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<neramarea> file o directory inesistenteù
<amba> jester, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547242/
<jester-> neramarea: scrivi bene cat .config/user-dirs.dirs
<jester-> amba: è a posto
<neramarea> ho fatto copia incolla: stesso risultato
<jester-> amba: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<neramarea> cat: .config/user-dirs.dirs: File o directory non esistente
<amba> jester, e perchè non si avvia
<jester-> amba: ls /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> neramarea: come dire che non hai il file?
<jester-> neramarea: col piffero che hai rinominato le cartelle
<neramarea> riprovo, eh? le posso anche cancellare?
<jester-> yesss
<amba> jester, ls: impossibile accedere a /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf: Nessun file o directory
<jester-> amba: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<jester-> amba: ls /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> amba: che scheda vodeo hai
<jester-> video*
<neramarea> jester- ci sono le mie rinominate con _ alla fine, e altre nuove...
<amba> nvidia
<jester-> neramarea: guarda in .confid se c'è user-dirs.dirs
<jester-> .config
<amba> jester, nvidia
<jester-> amba: e che tipo
<neramarea> jester- le ho cancellate tutte e 8. riavvio e ritorno
<jester-> neramarea:
<jester-> neramarea: escie rientra da gnome e basta
<neramarea> jester- cioè?
<amba> eche ne so ??? portatile hp serie zv 5000 di 7 anni fa
<jester-> termina sessione
<jester-> amba: avevi installato qualche driver?
<amba> no
<amba> funzionava così come installato
<jester-> amba: parti in recovery mode, vai in shell con supporto  rete, fai un apt-get update poi apt-get dist-upgrade e quindi dai startx
<neramarea> jester- ho fatto (s'è resettato tutto... pure lo sfondo... nghé!) però ora c'è la cartella OS...
<jester-> neramarea: os?
<neramarea> jester sì... un collegamento
<jester-> a cosa
<neramarea> la stessa che c'è in risorse
<amba> jester: grazie vado e ti so dire
<jester-> non vedo nessuna roba os in risorse
<neramarea> disco data, disco os, disco hp-tools
<jester-> neramarea: guarda in .config se c'è user-dirs.dirs
<neramarea> eccheccazzo, è la partizione di windows!
<jester-> neramarea: fa vedere cat /etc/fstab
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547247/
<jester-> a posto
<jester-> neramarea: guarda in .config se c'è user-dirs.dirs
<neramarea> jester non la trovo più, la dir! ndo sta?
<jester-> neramarea: ctrl-h
<neramarea> sì user-dirs.dirs c'è
<jester-> aprilo e metti nel paste
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547251/
<jester-> neramarea: ls .config/autostart
<neramarea> impossibile accedere
<amba> jester, sono tornato fatto! è ripartito e ora sono in modalità root
<amba> devo riavviare
<jester-> neramarea: sospetto che hai sminchiato i permessi della home o scrivi sbagliato
<jester-> amba: spe
<neramarea> permessi? tutto può essere... come risolvo?
<amba> wait
<jester-> vai in amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> neramarea: ls /home
<amba> in stand by
<neramarea> appare solo "francesca"
<neramarea> in azzurro
<jester-> neramarea: ls -la /home
<jester-> amba: ???
<amba> si
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547252/
<jester-> amba: cioè^
<amba> fatto  update, upgrade  e startx
<jester-> amba: quindi?
<jester-> neramarea: ls -la /home/francesca
<jester-> amba: sei in grafica o no
<amba> jester, e ora si è avviato  e in alto a dstra è scritto root
<jester-> amba: sudo service gdm restart
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547253/
<amba> jester, Unknown instance:
<amba> jester, sudo service gdm restart: Unknown instance:.... sono in root!
<jester-> neramarea:  cestina l'icona poi bai in preferenze/applicazioni avvio/opzioni
<jester-> amba: senza suso
<jester-> sudo
<neramarea> cestino l'icona OS!?
<neramarea> 271079
<jester-> eh
<amba> jester, il risultato non cambia
<neramarea> impossibile eliminare gli elementi
<amba> jester, unknow istance
<jester-> amba: service gdm start
<jester-> neramarea: sudo rm -r Scrivania/OS
<jester-> o os se minuscolo
<neramarea> impossibile rimuovere
<jester-> neramarea: ls -la Scrivania/OS
<neramarea> impossibile accedere
<jester-> neramarea: OS o os
<neramarea> OS
<jester-> neramarea: ls -la Scrivania/OS
<jester-> neramarea: ls -la ~/Scrivania/OS
<amba_> jester, rieccomi tutto ok ora ho il mio ubuntu provo a riavviare??????
<jester-> amba_: spe
<neramarea> impossibile accedere
<jester-> amba_: ammnistazione/driver aggiuntivi
<amba_> in stand by
<neramarea> e in proprietà mi da posizione: sulla scrivania
<jester-> neramarea: se clicchi os che casso fa
<cip> aaa cercasi esperto joomla
<nicco> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<neramarea> file manager con tutte le cartelle di windows
<neramarea> e da file manager il percorso cambia in /media
<amba_> jester, c'è solo il broadcom già in uso
<jester-> amba_: non c'è nvidia?
<vito_> ciao ragazzi..ho fatto 100 volte questa domanda senza mai avere risposta:avete mai avuto problemi con i cavi sata
<amba_> no c'è sempre stato nelle precedenti versioni di ubu ma in questa no
<filo1234> !chat | vito_
<ubot-it> vito_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> neramarea: sega ancora .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome .gnome2_private
<neramarea> ...gesù...
<neramarea> vado
<jester-> amba_: prova a riavviare
<amba_> jester, speriamo ben ciao thx
<vito_> a me succede spesso che non trova i dischi rigidi, devo muovere i cavi poi li vede(non sempre)  Ho capito che "non" è inerente ad ubuntu, ma  qualcuno mi può rispondere lo stesso se ha avuto questi problemi.....
<francesco_> Salve ragazzi. Ho appena installato la versione 10.04 di Ubuntu, ed è scomparso l'audio dai video di Youtube. Qualcuno può consigliarmi qualcosa?
<vito_> che non sono connessi direttamente ad ubuntu ma se si verificano ubuntu non parte
<jester-> vito_: pulire o contatto con alcol
<neramarea> jester- niente da fare, sta cazz di icona sta ancora llà!
<jester-> francesco_: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester->  
<jester-> !paste | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<amba__> jester, non si spegne più continua sempre a fare il login ogni volta che gli dico arresta
<jester-> amba__: e che ce lo mandi a fare in standby
<francesco_> jester-, Thanks!
<jester-> neramarea: fallo benedire
<amba__> jester, no io gli dico arresta
<neramarea> ...
<jester-> amba__: sudo halt
<jester-> neramarea:  mi pare perlomeno strano che cancellando le cartelle non vada a posto
<jester-> o hai installato quelche ciofeca
<jester-> qualche*
<neramarea> a parte amule e vuze, no
<neramarea> ma è apparsa oggi!!!
<vito_> grazie Jester, proverò ma non penso sia quello il problema mi sà che dovrò cambiare la sceda madre, anche quando usavo la ide  faceva lo stesso identico difetto... :-)
<jester-> è impossibile che la metta sul desk a default
<jester-> vito_: resetta il bios
<jester-> load setup default
<jester-> neramarea: come la madonna, cosi per i cazzi suoi
<vito_> Già fatto diverse volte..... nulla
<francesco_> jester-, Cosa fa esattamente il comando che mi hai dato?  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> neramarea: non è che hai un cazzo di cd/dvd nel lettore
<jester-> francesco_: dallo
<neramarea> no... tentando di cancellare l'icona downloads. non è che ho trascinato qualcosa?
<jester-> e metti la risposta nel paste
<francesco_> devo entrare come SUDO?
<jester-> francesco_: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> copia e incolla
<francesco_> jester-, Aspetta, devo entrare come amministratore allora.
<filo1234> neramarea: ls /media/
<jester-> ma va
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> OMG
<vito_> ok, Buon Natale a tutti! ciao
<neramarea> filo1234 OS
<fernet> buonasera
<fernet> ho un problema con il pc che si blocca
<filo1234> neramarea: ergo hai qualcosa di montato
<filo1234> neramarea: mount
<filo1234> neramarea: sudo umount /media/OS
<fernet> dopo averlo avviato con il cd per installare damn small linux o altre distribuzioni simili si blocca, cosa può esseer?
<neramarea> non è che cancello windows, così, vero?
<filo1234> neramarea: non ho capito se prendi per i fondelli
<francesco_> jester!
<francesco_> Eccomi.
<jester1-> francesco_: D
<neramarea> filo1234 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547261/
<jester1-> francesco_: dai il comando
<fernet> potrebbe essere la ram?
<neramarea> filo1234 no, ma non capisco una fava
<filo1234> /dev/sda1 on /media/OS type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<francesco_> jester1-, Ripetimi il comando per favore.
<jester1-> filo1234: in fstab non ha nulla
<jester1-> o pia per il culo
<filo1234> be di fatto ha qualcosa di montato
<filo1234> c'è poco da fare...quindi non ho capito cosa vorrebbe cancellare...
<jester1-> filo1234: si ma cosa lo monta
<filo1234> fuseblk
<francesco_> jester1-, Ti dispiace ripetermi il comando?
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547263/
<jester1-> filo1234:  e che cazzo è
<fernet> perchè se fosse l'hd dovrebbe avviarsi comunque da live cd no?
<filo1234> neramarea: cos'è quella cosa che hai pastato?
<jester1-> francesco_: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<neramarea> filo1234 non era per me quel /dev ecc.?
<filo1234> neramarea: si ma era per farti vedere che hai qualcosa di montato in /media e per questo lo vedi sulla scrivania
<filo1234> neramarea: sudo fdisk -l
<jester1-> i+f
<amba> jester, dopo 4 tentativi sono riuscito a farlo partire
<jester1-> filo1234: nessuna stringa in fstab
<francesco_> jester1-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/547265/
<neramarea> filo1234, però fino a ieri non c'era quell'icona del *** http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547264/
<fernet> qualcuno mi può aiutare per favore?
<filo1234> jester1-: avrà installato quel coso per fare l'automount
<jester1-> francesco_: vai sul tubbo e fai suonare qualcosa poi apri prefernze audio
<francesco_> jester1-, One second...
<jester1-> e vai nell'ultima etichetta a destra
<jester1-> filo1234: come da prassi non fa niente nessuno
<jester1-> si sminchia cosi random
<amba> jester-, perchè si pianta dopo pochi giri di hd
<jester1-> amba: 10.10?
<neramarea> raga, non prendetevela... io qua prendo consigli da tutti, ci può pure stare che abbia fatto qualcosa senza sapere che cazzo era...
<amba> parli di versione
<jester1-> amba: si
<francesco_> jester1-, Intendi l'etichetta "advanced"?
<jester1-> francesco_: si
<amba> confermo
<francesco_> Ci sono!
<jester1-> francesco_: cosa vedi
<jester1-> amba: uname -r
<amba> jester1-,2.6.35-24-generic
<francesco_> jester1-, Ci sono dei campi "accessibility", "browsing", e "System default". Credo che sia l'etichetta sbagliata...
<jester1-> francesco_: in applicazioni
<jester1-> amba: e con la 10.04 andava bene?
<jester1-> francesco_: preferenze audio
<neramarea> se la soluzione era così semplice, vuol dire che sono un fesso: ho aperto la cartella in nautilus, l'ho richiusa... ed è sparita l'icona...
<francesco_> jester1-, Non ce l'ho le preferenze audio.
<jester1-> francesco_: menu sistema/preferenze/audio
<francesco_> Io ho la versione inglese. Dovrebbe essere Menu/Preferences/Sound. Comunque normalmente l'audio funziona.
<amba> jester1-, no a dire il  vero la 10.10 è l'unica che sono riuscito a installare le altre vevano sempre qualcosa che  non  andava di solito era il wi fi ora finalmente funzia pero non c'è più il drive per nvidia
<amba> ma funzia lo stesso
<jester1-> amba: quindi il problema ultimo sarebbe?
<francesco_> jester1-, La cosa carina è che se tento di riprodurre un fideo su "facebook", mi chiede di installare "flash player", e quando tento di installarlo, mi dice che è già installato.
<francesco_> jester1-, normalmente però l'audio funziona.
<jester1-> francesco_:  clicca l'icona audio e vai in preferenze
<amba> jester1-, tu non sei lo stesso jester con il quale stiamo rafficando dalle 15
<amba> trafficando
<jester1-> amba: sono lo stesso
<francesco_> jester1-, Ci sono.
<jester1-> francesco_: con video tubbo aperto vai in applicazioni
<jester1-> che il volume sia al maxx
<jester1-> e non la spunta
<francesco_> jester1-, credo che il problema sia con "flash player" comunque.
<amba> e allora sai già il problema si inchioda in partenza. Be almeno adesso dopo 4 tentativi è ripartito acc
<jester1-> francesco_: è installato ma dai sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplauyer-installer
<jester1-> amba: sa di hd un po ciucco
<jester1-> o hai una mobo mal supportata
<jester1-> francesco_: è installato ma dai sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<amba> avevamo fatto il test qualche settimana fà ed era passato
<francesco_> jester1-, lo sto facendo. Devo riavviare poi?
<neramarea> jester-
<neramarea> filo1234
<neramarea> grazie comunque a entrambi per la pazienza
<neramarea> buone feste a tutti
<francesco_> jester1-, E: Couldn't find package flashplauyer-installer.
<amba> anche a te auguroni
<jester1-> francesco_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<amba> auguri a tutti e grazie per l'aiuto
<francesco_> jester1-, il comando di prima non me lo accetta. Mi ha accettato il secondo. Temo che ci sia un problema tra Ubuntu, e lanuova versione di di "flash player"
<francesco_> jester1, fatto. Devo riavviare?
<jester1-> francesco_: solo firefox
<francesco_> jester1-, odio connettermi a internet come "amministratore"...
<jester1-> francesco_: che è sta storia dell'amministratore
<jester1-> francesco_: non esiste in ubuntu
<jester1-> ameno che ha fatto qualche pirlata
<francesco_> jester1-, Ancora niente!
<jester1-> francesco_: ammiinistratore?
<filo1234> francesco_: spiegacela questa cosa dell'amministratore
<francesco_> jester1-, Ogni volta che mi collego a internet lo faccio attraverso uno spazio utente con "meno diritti".
<jester1-> francesco_: i diritti te li da sudo e centra una sega con internet
<filo1234> francesco_: mi sa che non hai capito bene come funziona linux :)
<francesco_> Si ma "sudo" non lo possono fare tutti gli utenti, o no?
<francesco_> filo1234, Può darsi... :D
<jester1-> francesco_: sudo gpkg --purge flashplugin.installer fìlashplugin-nonfree
<francesco_> jester1-, On second...
<jester1-> francesco_: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<jester1-> francesco_: sudo lo possono fare tutti gli utenti del gruppo admin
<filo1234> il primo utente che crei durante l'installazione  lo è  di default e i successivi no
<jester1-> francesco_: sudo gpkg --purge flashplugin-installer fìlashplugin-nonfree
<francesco_> jester1-, a livello puramente accademico, non è più saggio entrare su internet come utente non admin?
<jester1-> francesco_: e che centra
<filo1234> francesco_: tu da utente anche se sei del gruppo admin lavori da utente....nella tua home!
<filo1234> francesco_: i gruppi non sono come in in windows
<francesco_> jester1-, Non ci può essere qualche "cavallo di troia" che fa "sudo" e che combina casini?
<filo1234> che o sei l'uno  o sei l'altro
<filo1234> vabè
<jester1-> lol
<filo1234> bonanotte
<filo1234> al limite c'è un cavallo di troia che suda
<jester1-> o una troia e basa se sei un po lungo da arrivare
<jester1-> e basta*
<francesco_> jester1-, Comunque "il tubo" ancora fa i capricci.
<francesco_> Ho fatto quello che dici tu!
<jester1-> francesco_: groups cosa risponde
<francesco_> jester1-, groups?
<jester1-> eh
<francesco_> jester1-, Mi sa che mi conviene una bella riformattazione...come ai tempi di Windows...
<francesco_> O mi conviene spulciare con calma il web, per trovare una soluzione.
<jester1-> male non fa
<jester1-> francesco_: nel terminale dai groups
<francesco_> groups
<francesco_> administrator adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<jester1-> francesco_: usi ff vero'
<francesco_> ff???
<jester1-> francesco_: e quello di serie vero?
<jester1-> firefox
<francesco_> Quello "incluso" con Ubuntu.
<jester1-> francesco_: ls -la /usr/bin/firefox
<francesco_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 2010-12-23 23:31 /usr/bin/firefox -> ../lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox.sh
<jester1-> francesco_: rova un po a rinominare la cartella .mozilla
<francesco_> jester1-, in che senso?
<jester1-> aggiungi un .bak
<jester1-> e riavvia ff
<francesco_> jester1-, non ho capito.
<jester1-> francesco_: è cartella nascosta nella home
<francesco_> devo rinominarla .mozilla.bak?
<jester1-> .gnocca
<filo1234> lol
<jester1-> basta che cambi
<francesco_> jester1-, mi spieghi però prima questa cosa che ci si può collegare a internet anche come utente appartenente al gruppo admin?
<jester1-> francesco_:  spiegaci perche sei cosi fissato col gruppo admin
<francesco_> Fa nulla!
<filo1234> francesco_: te l'ho scritto prima
<jester1-> francesco_: il gruppo autorizza user ad usare i potei di root
<jester1-> e li ha con sudo
<filo1234> con password
<jester1-> se va in internet da user spiga che centra avere o non avere il potere
<filo1234> è come dire chei la patente ma non la macchina
<filo1234> puoi guidare ma se non hai macchina vai a piedi
<francesco_> jester1-, filo1234, devo andare ora. Ancora niente. Vi faccio sapere poi.
<neramarea> sono di nuovo qui... non ho audio, e su youtube vedo i video a velocità doppia. che diamine ho combinato?
<Peace--> neramarea: figo
<Peace--> ubuntu o kubunut
<Peace--> ?
<neramarea> ubuntu 10.10. ma forse ho risolto con restricted areas
<pivellino-ubuntu> ragazzi ciao
<crossed> scusate...ho bisogno di un aiuto...ho dei film sull' hard disk e quando li faccio partire mi dà 1 errore:Disconnected: Connessione terminata
<crossed> poi ne appare 1 altro : pa_stream_cork() failed: Connessione terminata
<pivellino-ubuntu> Ho problema non da poco, ho uno schermo con risoluzione 1440x900 e qualsiasi browser uso vedo i caratteri piccoli, ho modificato alcune impostazioni di firefox ma niente, che devo fare? Grazie
<Peace--> crossed: ffplay pathfile
<crossed> e poi 1 altro  : pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connessione terminata
<crossed> e cioè peace--?
<Peace--> ...
<crossed> dal terminale?
<Peace--> si
<crossed> ok
<Peace--> ffplay o mplayer o vlc
<Peace--> quello che hai va bene uguale
<crossed> gli do il comando...parte e mi ridà l' errore
<Peace--> crossed: hai ubuntu o kubuntu ?
<crossed> ubuntu 10.10
<crossed> ieri avevo 10.04 e andava bene...oggi ho fatto l' aggiornamento e non và
<Peace--> mmm e allora devi chiedere a chi dice che gnome è stabilissimo
<Peace--> :)
<Peace--> io uso kde ergo kubuntu non saprei darti una mano velocemente
<Peace--> quelloo che posso fare è googlare e bon
<neramarea> ...non ho risolto; gente, su youtube vedo i video a velocità doppia e senza audio...
<crossed> mi sai dire chi puo' aiutarmi?
<HoldenC> pivellino-ubuntu: per i caratteri prova ad aumentarli da preferenze/aspetto
<pivellino-ubuntu> ora provo
<HoldenC> pivellino-ubuntu: per i browsers puoi usare ctrl+ e ctrl-
<neramarea> su youtube vedo i video a velocità doppia e senza audio...
<pivellino-ubuntu> su firefox non c'è "aspetto" su preferenze
<HoldenC> neramarea: non per sapere i fatti tuoi, ma che ci fai a sto pc? :D
<HoldenC> pivellino-ubuntu: no, i menu di ubuntu, sistema/preferenze/aspetto
<neramarea> ;-)
<neramarea> vari forum dicono sia un problema comune
<neramarea> ma non trovo soluzioni...
<HoldenC> crossed: prova mplayer e metti l'errore esatto su pastebin
<HoldenC> neramarea: probabilmente non stai usando il plugin flash corretto
<HoldenC> neramarea: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|swf|gnash|nsplgin'
<pivellino-ubuntu> HoldenC  posso sapere le tue impostazioni in sistema - aspetto? Che dimensione hai impostato nei caratteri? Su firefox come dimensioni ho messo 13, dovrò mettere 13 anche in ubuntu? Grazie
<HoldenC> neramarea: quel comando su pastebin
<crossed> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547295/
<neramarea> arrivo. sto lavando i piattti, in contemporanea...
<HoldenC> pivellino-ubuntu: io ho tutti 10, ma ho un portatile con schermo 1024x768 14.1". fai qualche prova
<pivellino-ubuntu> si, provo di nuovo
<crossed> peace...ecco : http://paste.ubuntu.com/547296/
<crossed> ora ti faccio una schermata...ma nn so come fartela vedere
<pivellino-ubuntu> ma...se devo modificare i caratteri per firefox o altri browser devo modificare "carattere per applicazioni"?
<HoldenC> crossed: hai sbagliato comando
<HoldenC> crossed: devi lanciare   mplayer nomedelfilm
<crossed> ah... ok
<HoldenC> pivellino-ubuntu: se li modifichi in tempo reale ti accorgi dell'effetto
<pivellino-ubuntu> e poi su "Resa a schermo" dove devo mettere la spunta? Grazie
<crossed> se metto mplayer e nomedelfilm mi compare una >
<crossed> che devo fare?
<HoldenC> pivellino-ubuntu: e' una questione di preferenza, provali e vedi quale ti piace di piu'
<HoldenC> crossed: che hai scritto?
<crossed> mplayer Il 7 e l'8
<pivellino-ubuntu> ok, grazie
<crossed> (il 7 e l' 8 è il nome del film)
<neramarea> holdenc
<HoldenC> crossed: usa l'autocompletamento
<crossed> e cioè?
<HoldenC> neramarea: mi pare tutto ok
<crossed> cos'è l'autocompletamento holdenC ?
<HoldenC> crossed: scrivi mplayer, poi l'iniziale del film e premi TAB, lui autocompleta il nome
<neramarea> allora che ha firefox, che me li spara a quella velocità? s'è fatto di coca?
<HoldenC> neramarea: xD
<HoldenC> neramarea: ma prima funzionava?
<pivellino-ubuntu> HoldenC Ho messo tutto a 13 sono aumentati i caratteri dei menù anche di firefox e di tutto tranne di quello che volevo io. I caratteri delle pagine che visitò sono sempre piccoli, che devo fare?
<crossed> holdenC : faccio tab e nn succede niente
<HoldenC> pivellino-ubuntu: hai provato ctrl+ nel browser?
<neramarea> no. solo con ubuntu
<pivellino-ubuntu> non posso fare ctrl + per ogni pagina che visito
<crossed> HoldenC non funziona l'autocompletamento
<HoldenC> pivellino-ubuntu: su firefox, preferenze/contenuti, prova da li, guarda anche il menu avanzate
<HoldenC> crossed: non sei nella cartella del film allora
<crossed> e come ci vado nella cartella del film?
<pivellino-ubuntu> HoldenC Su contenuti dovrebbe essere tutto ok, è a 13 la dimensione dei caratteri. Su avanzate che devo fare?
<crossed> HoldenC ... come ci vado nella cartella del film?
<crossed> da terminale?
<HoldenC> pivellino-ubuntu: su avanzate prova una dimensione minima piu' grande, e togli la spunta su "permetti alle pagine di scegliere..."
<HoldenC> !comandi | crossed
<ubot-it> crossed: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<pivellino-ubuntu> HoldenC Ho tolto la spunta di permettere alle pagine di scegliere ma i caratteri sono ancora più piccoli.......
<HoldenC> pivellino-ubuntu: era 13? aumenta
<pivellino-ubuntu> HoldenC Posso sapere che impostazioni hai tu in Preferenze-contenuti-avanzate? Che tipo di carattere devo usare?
<HoldenC> pivellino-ubuntu: http://imagebin.org/129451
<HoldenC> pivellino-ubuntu: ma io ho ubuntu 8.04
<crossed> holdenc ... non ce la faccio... faccio cd /home/athos/scrivania/documenti/dati/video/films/vari e mi dice che è inesistente
<HoldenC> crossed: scrivania e' maiuscolo, ma ti ripeto, usa l'autocompletamento cosi' lui ti aiuta nei percorsi
<crossed> ok
<crossed> quando metto la s e faccio tab non succede nulla
<HoldenC> metti S
<crossed> s ho provato maiuscola e minuscola...quando faccio con esplora risorse la cartella è Desktop
<HoldenC> oppure Sc
<HoldenC> crossed: usa il comando   ls   per vederlo
<crossed> sn arrivato..ma nn parte
<crossed> ...evviva vlc
<HoldenC> con mplayer?
<pivellino-ubuntu> sto provando ancora
<Peace--> HoldenC: digli di trascinare il file dentro il terminale
<Peace--> forse
<Peace--> xD
<HoldenC> lol
<Peace--> crossed: http://blip.tv/file/2996177/
<crossed> con vlc parteeeeeeeeee
<Peace--> ...
<Peace--> perchè è il migliore ecco perchè
<jester1-> scoperta del mago
<HoldenC> anche mplayer e' molto buono, a parte che poi entrambi si basano su livavcodec per la decodifica
<HoldenC> libavcodec*
<Peace--> HoldenC: correggimi non è una libreria di ffmpeg?
<Peace--> ho appena controllato
<Peace--> è ffmpeg
<HoldenC> Peace--: si, il progetto ffmpeg comprende libavformat, libavcodec, libswscale, libavfilter ed altre librerie. poi ffmpeg, ffplay, e altri programmi tipo mplayer, vlc, etc usano queste librerie per codificare/decodificare
<Peace--> farne uno solo no
<Peace--> :)
<Peace--> xine mplayer vlc e porcherie varie
<HoldenC> ed e' uno, in pratica il progetto ffmpeg ha voluto fare delle libs che tutti potessero usare, in tutte le piattaforme, e poi quando vuoi scrivere un player non devi reinventare la ruota
<HoldenC> http://git.ffmpeg.org/
<Peace--> si ho presente xD
<it-39> ciao a tutti
<neramarea> salve. su youtube i video vanno a velocità doppia e senza audio. il plugin di firefox è corretto. che diamine è?
<neramarea> salve. su youtube i video vanno a velocità doppia e senza audio. il plugin di firefox è corretto. che diamine è?
<neramarea> i video su youtube vanno a velocità doppia e senza audio. come risolvo?
<neramarea> i video su youtube vanno a velocità doppia e senza audio. come risolvo?
<illupa> neramarea, sei ripetitivo
<L50> neramarea, sei ripetitivo
<neramarea> come si estrae una libreria? il sistema dice che non ho i permessi necessari/autorizzazioni
 * alessiofachechi augura un buon Natale a tutti!! :)
<neramarea> youtube va a velocità doppia e senza audio, con ubuntu. perché?
<neramarea> youtube va a velocità doppia e senza audio. il plugin di firefox è corretto e aggiornato. perché?
<neramarea> youtube va a velocità doppia e senza audio. il plugin di firefox è corretto e aggiornato. perché?
<vito_> ancora problemi col disco rigido col comando sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt mi dà questo errore tipo fs errato, opzione non valida, superblocco su /dev/sda1 danneggiato
<vito_> posso ripararlo in qualche modo?
<vito_> mi sà che non è la sera adatta..vero?
<tex_D> sera a tutti :) qualcuno gioca a enemy territory? l'ho installato, parte, si sente, avvio partita ma crascha appena entra T_T
<maxcat> buona sera a tutti
<davide__> Buonasera a tutti
<davide__> e Auguri!!
<davide__> Avrei un problema con ndisgtk...  Quando lo avvio la finestra rimane bianca... Non mi fa vedere nulla
<davide__> ho provato anche a reinstallare tutto
<davide__> ma niente.. Rimane uguale..
<bito> ciao a tutti
<bito> ho un problema con la distro 10.10 c'è un eccessivo consumo di ram ovvero su 512 ne usa 480 nn riesco a capire come mai chi mi sa aiutare?
<davide__> ciao bito.. la mia ne sta usando 615... non credo sia fuori norma...
<davide__> prova ad usare la versione alternate..
<davide__> ne usa decisamente di meno...
<bito> mah guarda nn credo che il semplice run di ubuntu mi prenda quasi il 100% di ram senza usare la partizione swap
<bito> e secondo me anche l'utilizzo di 615 mega secondo me è troppo...nn uso compiz e niente
<davide__> per quanto io abbia visto non sono mai sceso sotto i 400-450 mb... con la versione desktop normale..
<davide__> puoi provare a segare via i servizi inutili... e vedere se la situazione migliora...
<bito> mah non so... non riesco a capire secondo me c'è qualcosa che non va, la 10.04 andava a scheggia
<bito> come faccio a vedere i processi da terminale?
<davide__> cmq dal monitor di sistema puoi vedere i processi che prendono più memoria...
<bito> heheheheheeh cm faccio a capire i servizi inutili?XD LOL
<davide__> quelli che non ti servono.. Ad es su un pc desktop tutti i servizi per il mantenimento energetico della batteria
<davide__> o il bluetooth...
<bito> e si sono su portatile
<davide__> io l'ho disattivato il bluetooth...
<davide__> o anche il servizio per ubuntu one...
<davide__> lo attivo quando mi serve
<bito> bonobo activetion server che è?
<bito> boh....grazie ora provo in sto modo grazie mille
<davide__> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonobo_%28informatica%29
<davide__> XD
<davide__> non saprei spiegarlo meglio...
<davide__> cmq
<pinuzzu> buon natale a tutti voi!!!
<shadenzo> notte e Buon  Natale
<davide__> Buon Natale a Tuttiiii!!! XD
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-25
<JAZZ_SAX> Buon natale a tutti
<marcotux> Sera e Buon Natale a tutti
<JAZZ_SAX> ho un problema oggi ho fatto gli ultimi aggiornamenti
<JAZZ_SAX> quando ho riacceso il pc ora è cambiato il pannello superiore e anche le icone
<JAZZ_SAX> usavo il tema ambiance son riuscito a ripristinarlo ma le icone sono rimaste inalterate pur cambiandole se faccio tasto destro sulla Scrivania mi viene fuori un menù a tendina bianco differente dal resto del tema
<JAZZ_SAX> Che è successo sono stati gli ultimi aggiornamenti fatti'?
<supersavio> buonasera e auguri a tutti
<Solletico> so' riuscito a far funzionare tomtomhome su ubuntu 10 10 con wine _ wxp
<EsUlU> c'e' qualcuno sveglio
<EsUlU> ?
<OverMe> forse
<EsUlU> bene
<EsUlU> senti Overme
<EsUlU> io ho comprato adesso un router D-link
<EsUlU> DKT-400
<EsUlU> per prima cosa usu ubuntu
<EsUlU> quindi non posso usare il cd d'installazione
<EsUlU> per iniziare mi dici come lo devo attaccare al router di fastweb se lo sai
<EsUlU> ?
<EsUlU> OverMe?!!!
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<GianlucaB> Salve, e Buon Natale a tutti
<GianlucaB> c'è qualcuno?
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
<EsUlU> e buon natale
<marcello1> Buon Natale a tutti! :-)
<GianlucaB_> Salve
<attempt> EsUlU che problema avevi?
<EsUlU> c'e' qualcuno che riesce ad aiutarmi
<EsUlU> please
<EsUlU> ?
<L50> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<L50> ho sbagliato ......
<EsUlU> io devo chiedere un'informazione su un router
<GianlucaB> Salve
<EsUlU> ?
<poli> ciao a tutti... ho bisogno di un aiuto riguardo i download di amule qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<GianlucaB> c'è uqlcuno?
<GianlucaB> qualcuno?
 * ParanoidAndroid is away: your Death , my Life
<Teastro> Non mi si riavvia più Xubuntu 10.10, mi è andato in crash mentre caricavo delle foto. Adesso vi scrivo dalla live, come faccio a trovare il probblema e a sistemarlo?
<giuseppe_> Ciao a tutti
<giuseppe_> ho bisogno di aiuto....
<giuseppe_> c'e' qualcuno anche oggi che natale?
<Teastro> anche io ho probblemi...di che aiuto hai bisogno?Magari posso darti una mano giuseppe_
<giuseppe_> grazie.. vediamo
<giuseppe_> questa mattina ho scaricato ed installato ubuntu 10.10
<giuseppe_> nella procedura di installazione ho scelto l opzione
<giuseppe_> affianca ad altro sistema operativo
<giuseppe_> (avevo win xp)
<giuseppe_> e poi ho scelto di utilizzare tutta la partizione
<giuseppe_> il problema e' che non reisco piu' ad accedere a windows e a tutti i files che avevo!
<giuseppe_> spero di non avere cancellato tutto!
<giuseppe_> mi piacerebbe avere ubuntu su una partizione e win su un'altra
<Teastro> :) secondo me hai cancellato tutto :D
<giuseppe_> e scegliere di volta in volta
<giuseppe_> ma cosi' ho solo ubuntu
<Teastro> prova da terminale a digitare sudo fdisk -l e a postarmi il risultato
<giuseppe_> e ho una paura enorme di aver perso i files su windows xp
<Teastro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ posta qui
<giuseppe_> scusami ma non ho mai usato ubuntu...
<Teastro> ok
<Teastro> allora
<giuseppe_> come seleziono il terminale su cui digitare?
<Teastro> apri un terminale
<Teastro> e scrivi
<FloodBotIt1> Teastro: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Teastro> sudo fdisk -l
<giuseppe_> cos'e' un terminale?
<giuseppe_> come lo apro?
<Teastro> devi andare in accessori terminale mi pare
<Teastro> io uso xubuntu che è leggermente diverso.
<giuseppe_> sto cercando..
<giuseppe_> anche perche' e' in inglese
<giuseppe_> trovato
<Teastro> sudo fdisk -l e posta qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<giuseppe_> postato dove mi hai detto
<Teastro> si, ok :D ma mi devi metter qui il link! :)
<giuseppe_> ah scusa
<giuseppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547485/
<giuseppe_> ecco
<giuseppe_> :D
<giuseppe_> sono preoccupato...
<Teastro> ok, tu hai un solo hard disk da 250 GB?
<giuseppe_> si
<Teastro> allora hai cancellato tutto :)
<Teastro> mi dispiace
<giuseppe_> ma non ho fatto niente
<giuseppe_> per cancellare
<Teastro> hai usato tutta la partizione
<giuseppe_> non ho sostituito il sistema operativo
<giuseppe_> si
<giuseppe_> pero mi faceva scegliere
<giuseppe_> tra tutta la partizione
<giuseppe_> e tutto il disco
<giuseppe_> io ho scelto la partizione
<Teastro> si...ma se il disco non lo avevi partizionato...
<giuseppe_> ma era partizionato prima con windows
<giuseppe_> c'era il disco c
<giuseppe_> e il disco d
<Teastro> fdisk -l ti fa vedere tutti i dischi e tutte le partizioni.
<giuseppe_> non mi dire che non posso piu' recuperare i dati....
<Teastro> e da quello che mi hai postato dice che c'è solo linux
<giuseppe_> che mi consigli di fare?
<giuseppe_> mi sembra assurdo che ho cancellato tutto
<giuseppe_> anche perche' l'operazione di installazione e' durata poco
<giuseppe_> relativamente poco
<Teastro> /dev/sda1   *           1       29637   238053376   83  Linux
<Teastro> e 238053376 è la capacità totale dell'hdd che hai installato
<Teastro> in linux formattato in ext4
<giuseppe_> cmq non mi ha mai scritto o avvertito che avrebbe formattato
<Teastro> non son un fenomeno nel recupero dati...quindi non ti so dire che fare. Se fosse per me, sei spacciato, ma non son un fenomeno dei pc. Di sicuro qualche metodo, COMPLICATO, c'è per sistemare
<giuseppe_> e poi ho scelto di affiancare il sistema
<giuseppe_> non di sostituirlo
<giuseppe_> speriamo!
<giuseppe_> intanto ti ringrazio
<Teastro> ti ha chiesto se volevi usare partizione o intero disco...Da quello che mi hai postato hai solo ubuntu e tutto l'hdd formattato per linux in ext4
<Teastro> ;) buon natale
<giuseppe_> grazie
<giuseppe_> anche a te!
<BetaBrain> ciao a tutti e buone feste
<zappo_> ciao a tutti
<zappo_> ho installato ubuntu ma non vedo i filmati flash allora ho fatto il comando per i repository (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547496/) ma niente non funzia qualcuno ha qualche idea?
<Holden> zappo_, in che senso non li vedi? con che programma?
<zappo_> Holden, su youtube
<Holden> zappo_, metti su pastebin: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<zappo_> Holden, ok
<Holden> zappo_, uname -a    e incolla qui
<zappo_> Holden, tutto un comando?
<Holden> zappo_, quale?  uname -a? si
<zappo_> Holden, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547501/
<Holden> zappo_, no, una cosa per volta. prima lancia:  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<Samed87> BUON NATALE A TUTTI ....!!!
<zappo_> Holden, bene
<zappo_> Holden, non succede niente
<Holden> zappo_, sei sicuro che hai dato il comando correttamente? usa copia/incolla
<Holden> dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> sera
<zappo_> Holden, ho fatto copia incolla riprovo!
<zappo_> Holden, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547504/  controlla tu stesso
<Holden> zappo_, ok, ora prova questo comando:    locate libflashplayer.so
<zappo_> Holden, niente non prende nemmeno questo
<Holden> zappo_, ok, allora lancia questo:   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<zappo_> Holden, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547505/
<Holden> zappo_, bene, chiudi il browser, riaprilo e prova youtube
<zappo_> Holden, fantastico funzia grazie mille
<Holden> zappo_, lancia anche:   sudo apt-get autoremove
<zappo_> Holden, ok
<zappo_> Holden, http://paste.ubuntu.com/547507/
<Holden> zappo_, ok, sei a posto
<zappo_> Holden, grazie ma con il comando (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547496/ cosa ho fatto?
<Holden> zappo_, hai aggiunto dei repository che probabilmente neppure ti servono, se vuoi li togliamo
<zappo_> Holden, servono per leggere i dvd?
<Holden> zappo_, hmm...non ne sono sicuro, non li ho mai usati
<Holden> !medibuntu
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<Holden> se vuoi leggi questa guida ↑
<zappo_> Holden, grazie tante ancora adesso la leggo
<Holden> zappo_, di niente
<zappo_> ciao uso ubuntu 10.04 e non riesco ad aggiungere nessun programma alla cartella "preferiti"qualcuno sa come si fa?
<CoOltux> salve a tutti
<Helias> salve
<CoOltux> ragazzi non riesco a far funzionare la cam
<CoOltux> è una cnf7129 integrata in un portatile asus
<markovity> salve !
<markovity> qualche utente connesso ?
<CoOltux> no tutti A mangiare....
<shadenzo> CoOltux,   è un problema molto specifico dovrai cercare molto su Google
<CoOltux> gh
<shadenzo> ho quardato al volo ma soluzioni rapide non ce ne sono
<CoOltux> ehh
<markovity> ahhaha
<markovity> ancora a mangiare? la cena di ieri sera non basta ?
<CoOltux> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:0928 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<CoOltux> come la metto in uso???
<anGe`> scarica cheese ~ sudo apt-get install cheese
<CoOltux> già c'è
<anGe`> e non la riconosce?
<CoOltux> però se vado su un sito che usa la webcam nn la vede
<anGe`> (evidentemente, scusa)
<CoOltux> oppure esce l'immagine al contrartio
<anGe`> allora è un problema del sito, non tuo
<anGe`> significa che i codici usati non sono completamente compatibili ocn linux
<CoOltux> gh
<anGe`> o il browser non è ben settato
<anGe`> che usi?
<CoOltux> firefox
<CoOltux> uhm questo sito usa il flash
<CoOltux> può essere il plugin del flash?
<anGe`> può essere
<CoOltux> che comando do per reinstallarlo?
<anGe`> non risolve il problema
<anGe`> è fatto proprio così
<CoOltux> gh
<CoOltux> e se uso IE da wine?
<anGe`> che coraggio... ma puoi provare
<paperino> mi servirebbe supporto
<matteo_> paperino scrivi, se c'è qualche d'uno che ti può aiutare, ti aiuterà
<paperino> sono nuovo in Ubuntu. Ho scaricato diverse apps dal center. Alcune funzionano immediatamente, altre le vedo installate ma non nella Finestra Applicazioni. Che devo fare?
<matteo_> avviale da terminale paperino, che applicazioni sono? Magari non son programmi e quindi è normale che non ti si visualizzino nel menù.
<paperino> sono molte di quelle che trovi nel  Ubuntu software center
<paperino> se te le elenco tutte, diventiamo nonni...
<matteo_> cosa le hai installate tutte a fare? :)
<paperino> forse è un mio grande difetto, ma diversi programmi possono avere, secondo me, qualcosa che uno solo non ha
<paperino> "melius abundare quam deficere" dicevano i latini, ma non sempre è vero
<matteo_> in usc trovi anche molte...estensioni che puoi scambiare per programmi..poi non so. Non son un fenomeno di linux :)
<paperino> va bene, grazie per le info, forse sarà meglio che mi istruisca un po' di più su Ubuntu
<matteo_> paperino, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<paperino> grazie, vado subito. E' bella la rete, Trovi subito risposte. Chi sa come facevano 30 anni fa...
<matteo_> http://ubuntu-inside.blogspot.com/2010/01/come-cambiare-la-risoluzione-dello.html Ho seguito questa guida per cambiare la risoluzione video, ho xubuntu 10.10 appena installato, ma non rimane permanente nemmeno se modifico il file e lo salvo. Se lo modifico normalmente, mi da probblemi, nel senso che si avvia gdm e mi rimane in loop, chedendomi la password.
<UBUNTUXY> sera a tutti !
<UBUNTUXY> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi in un fastidiosissimo problema con ubuntu. per favore
<matteo_> UBUNTUXT...scrivi, se c'è qualche d'uno che ti può aiutare, ti risponderà
<UBUNTUXY> Il mio problema è il seguente= quandio apro dal menù risorse, Documenti, oppure se apro scaricati e immagini o musica. si apre direttamente vlc media player.
<UBUNTUXY> se cerco di aprire Documenti. invece di andare nella cartella Documenti, si apre VLC Media player.come posso risolvee
<Mascalzone_it> buonasera, mi dite il significato dei due cancelletti negli script?
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
<EsUlU> e buon natale che mi potrebbe aiutare con configurazione di D-link router per caso
<EsUlU> ?
<Mascalzone_it> io no
<EsUlU> grazie
<EsUlU> e gli altri
<EsUlU> ?
<Mascalzone_it> figurati
<Mascalzone_it> non ne sono capace
<Mascalzone_it> mai sentito nominare
<Mascalzone_it> del d-link
<matteo_> EsUlU, cosa devi configurare di un router?
<EsUlU> allora io ho gia hg di fastweb
<matteo_> Mascalzone_it, i cancelletti, per il poco che so, dovrebbero inibire la riga che c'è di seguito
<Mascalzone_it> matteo, sì, ma due?
<EsUlU> e vorrei mettere anche altro router connesso ad esseo per esigenza di avere piu ip da usare e non solo 3 , ma il problema è che il cd di installazione va bene solo per windows e io ho ubuntu i manuali di installazione non ho trovato
<Mascalzone_it> due per una riga sola che significato hanno?
<EsUlU> volevo che mi aiutassi a configurarlo per poter usare
<EsUlU> hai capito matteo_
<EsUlU> ?
<Mascalzone_it> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mascalzone_it> che significano due cancelletti in uno script?
<PaoloRotolo> Mascalzone_it, è tipo un commento. Righe che poi non vengono eseguite
<PaoloRotolo> Mascalzone_it, ad esempio:
<PaoloRotolo> Melissa Draper
<PaoloRotolo> scusa, ho sbagliato:
<PaoloRotolo> >>> 'Hello World'
<PaoloRotolo> 'Hello World'
<PaoloRotolo> >>> ## 'Hello World'
<PaoloRotolo> ...
<FloodBotIt1> PaoloRotolo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<movimento> we raga ho bisogno di tante mani help
<fabriz> ciao a tutti... sto installando una ubuntu su un netbook acer aspire one... tutto bene (installazione diretta) fino a quando c'è da inserire informazioni utente... a quel punto non si attiva il pulsante "Avanti"
<Mascalzone_it> che significano due cancelletti in uno script?
<Mascalzone_it> grazie PaoloRotolo
<movimento> dovrei mettere tutto ubuntu 10.10 in italiano
<Mascalzone_it> arrivederci
<movimento> come posso?
<EsUlU> non riesco a vedere i file pdf
<EsUlU> che pacchetto devo installare in ubuntu 10.10 please
<EsUlU> ?
<ErVito> EsUlU: dovrebbe essere già installato evince, provato con diversi pdf?
<EsUlU> ho provato ma ninete
<EsUlU> allora io devo vedere il manuale del seguente sito http://www.dlink.it/cs/Satellite?c=Product_C&childpagename=DLinkEurope-IT/DLTechProduct&cid=1197374273410&p=1197318958623&packedargs=QuickLinksParentID%3D1197318958623%26locale%3D1195806717957&pagename=DLinkEurope-IT/DLWrapper
<EsUlU> che precisamente sarebbe ftp://ftp.dlink.it/Products/DIR/DIR-615/Manual/DIR-615_C2_manual_3.00%28I%29.pdf
<EsUlU> ma non mi apre niente
<EsUlU> firefox
<ErVito> EsUlU: a me tenta di aprirli ma dà errore (evidentemente ci sarà qualche caratteraccio particolare
<ErVito> EsUlU: più che provare con quello official di adobe...non saprei che consigliarti
<hallino1> Scusate io ho un problema su Ubuntu: Non riesco a sentire in nessun modo l'audio.. Come risolvere?
<movimento> ragaaaaaa
<movimento> come metto ubuntu 10.10 tutti italiano??
<movimento> mi si è messo in inglese
<movimento> SW
<movimento> :S
<hallino1> Siamo occupati.. Abbi pazienza che qualcuno ti risponda.
<matteo_> ho appena reinstallato xubuntu 10.10. da gestione finestre stavo scorrendo le varie opzioni, e è andato in crash, riavviandosi in automatico. Adesso mi rimane la schermata del grub, inserisco la password e continua a chiedermela ancora..come in un loop.
<hallino1> matteo_ è un bug. Riporta.
<matteo_> hallino1, non grub, ma gdm volevo dire..
<rek> ho una scheda di memoria danneggiata che posso fare? che sw posso usare?
<matteo_> e come faccio a riportare?
<hallino1> matteo_ se sei registratu su launchpad, puoi farlo li tranquillamente.
<matteo_> hallino1 posso scrivere in italiano o in inglese?
<hallino1> matteo_ Inglese.
<matteo_> hallino1, non son registrato.
<matteo_> altre vie?
<hallino1> matteo_ prova a contattare qualcuno più esperto di me.
<matteo_> ;)
<rek> come posso riparare il fs di una sd ?
<matteo_> hallino1, mi sa che oggi siamo in pochi qui, grazie lo stesso.
<hallino1> matteo_ mi dispiace non poterti aiutare più di questo :)
<matteo_> hallino1, grazie lo stesso
<rek> rispondete
<hallino1> rek, abbi pazienza, non tutti ci siamo.
<matteo_> ho appena reinstallato xubuntu 10.10. da gestione finestre stavo scorrendo le varie opzioni, e è andato in crash, riavviandosi in automatico. Adesso mi rimane la schermata del grub, inserisco la password e continua a chiedermela ancora..come in un loop.
<luther> ciao a tutti e buon nNatale
<Alex99> ciao, su ubuntu 8.10 non riesco a vedere i video su internet. ci vuole flashplayer?
<filo1234> Alex99: il supporto per quella versione è terminato
<Alex99> e quindi che faccio
<Alex99> ho un pc vecchiotto...ubuntu 10.10 non ci sta. nanhe la 9
<jester-> Alex99:  non ci sta in che senso
<Alex99> jester: ho provato ad installare la 10.10 ma non partiva l'installazione. stessa cosa con la 9. alla fine ho ceduto e reinstallato la 8.10
<Alex99> ah dimenticavo: prima di fare ciò ho agiornato la 8.10 alla 9.04 con l'aggiornamento automatico. risultato: si è bloccato il pc. ecco perchè ho dovuto reinstallare
<filo1234> Alex99: eh ma ha poco senso installare una vesrsione che non ha supporto
<filo1234> è come avere una macchina senza motore
<Alex99> son d'accordo. però la soluzione è buttare il pc.
<filo1234> Alex99: prova la 8.04
<filo1234> se propriole altre non vanno
<Alex99> scusa ma ho sempre saputo che ubuntu funziona anche con pc datati.
<Alex99> si ho la 8.04. ma mi mancano parechci programmi: flashplayer, totem non va, ecc.
<filo1234> ?
<filo1234> totem c'è di default da una vita
<filo1234> flashplayer bisogna sempre installarlo a parte
<filo1234> Alex99: non so cosa dirti
<Alex99> si ma non riproduce (totem). appena tento di aprire un file mi dice di aggiornare e si blocca
<Alex99> il flashplayer come faccio a installarlo?
<filo1234> Alex99: sulla 8.10 non puoi ....almeno da repo
<filo1234> devi compilarlo scaricando il sorgente dal sito
<Alex99> purtroppo non son cosi esperto. mi spiace.
<filo1234> !flashplayer
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'flashplayer'
<filo1234> !flash
<ubot-it> flash is Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash - Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash su sistemi ad architettura 64 bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/Architettura64Bit
<filo1234> mi pare ci sia il link del sito con la guida
<filo1234> Alex99: ma dubito che riesca perchè probabilmente ti mancherà qualche altra dipendenza
<Alex99> grazie.
<filo1234> quindi boh
<Holden> Alex99, in teoria un modo ci sarebbe
<Alex99> un'altra domanda: dove riesco a vedere la versione che ho installato? senza andare alla ricerca del cd di installazione?
<Holden> Alex99, lsb_release -a
<Alex99> Holden: e sarebbe?
<Holden> Alex99, intanto metti su pastebin questi comando:  uname -a; locate libflashplayer; dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<Holden> !paste | Alex99
<ubot-it> Alex99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alex99> holden: 547597
<Holden> Alex99, copia e incolla tutto il link
<fire> hm BetaBrain Carlin0 roxdragon
<fire> Enorme problema qui
<fire> Ho dato fuoco alla home con questo comando...
<Alex99> mi è uscito solo questo
<fire> sudo mv /media/5C4C9D274C9CFCC8/Restore_Ubuntu/Documenti/ /home/*/
<Alex99> il comando era corretto? (quello che ho inserito?)
<Holden> Alex99, il comando è quello che ho scritto prima, adesso lo riscrivo, rifallo con calma e incolla qui il link:
<Holden> uname -a; locate libflashplayer; dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<fire> Holden te sai dove e' finita la mia home?
<Holden> fire, no, oggi non l'ho vista
<Alex99> holden: eccoqua: 547598
<fire> "sudo mv /media/5C4C9D274C9CFCC8/Restore_Ubuntu/Documenti/ /home/*/"
<fire> Dov'è andata? O_O
<Holden> Alex99, ok, visto. comunque la prossima volta, incolla tutto il link, così: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547598/
<Holden> Alex99, ora ti passo dei comandi, e dei eseguirli ad uno ad uno nel terminale
<fire> si e dimmi dov'è finita la mia home per favore çç
<Holden> Alex99, mkdir -p ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<jester-> Holden: che bel metterlo all'altica, il plugin
<Alex99> holden: fatto
<Holden> jester-, mi sa che non c'è altro modo
<Holden> Alex99, cd ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<jester-> Holden: eh era pure spiccio
<jester-> loo incollavi li dentro e via
<Alex99> holden: fatto
<Holden> Alex99, wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<Alex99> holden: fatto
<Holden> Alex99, tar xzvf install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<Alex99> holden: fatto
<Holden> Alex99, chiudi firefox, poi riaprilo e prova youtube
<fire> Holden dai e' piuttosto urgente, sai dov'è finita, ho dato questo comando: sudo mv /media/5C4C9D274C9CFCC8/Restore_Ubuntu/Documenti/ /home/*/
<Holden> fire, cosa ti fa pensare che io lo sappia? :D
<fire> Appunto te lo stavo chiedendo XD
<Holden> mi sembra di averlo detto prima, non ne ho idea :)
<acaso_> Buonasera a tutti e buon natale!
<acaso_> Qualcuno disponibile a dare una mano?
<Holden> jester-, è scappato sul più bello, non sappiamo nemmeno se ha funzionato :D
<acaso_> Oggi ho cercato di installare Ubuntu Studio su un pc nuovo facendo una partizione in dual boot con Windows7
<jester-> Holden: ehehe
<acaso_> ahimè qualcosa (tanto per) non è andata per il verso giusto, dato  che ubuntu studio va bene ma sembrano esserci stati problemi con windows7 che non si avvia
<acaso_> ho fatto il mem test ma non ha trovato nulla
<Alex99> holden: funziona!!! c'è Bono che va come un treno!!1
<acaso_> quando dal dual boot cerco di far andare windows mi dice "avvio di windows non riuscito. il problema potrebbe essere dovuto a una modifica recente apportata all'hardware o al software" e mi consiglia di inserire il disco di isntallazione di windows
<acaso_> OVVIAMENTE winzozz non mi da il cd di installazione per reinstallare il sistema operativo
<fire> jester- te hai qualche idea?
<acaso_> e OVVIAMENTE io non ho fatto un disco di ripristino prima di mettermi a pincionare sulle partizioni
<Holden> Alex99, ok, manca solo un comando allora
<jester-> fire circa? che non ho seguito?
<Holden> Alex99, rm ~/.mozilla/plugins/*.gz
<acaso_> se qualcuno ha dei consigli da darmi gli sarei più che grato! resto in attesa di qualche anima pia!
<fire> jester- circa dove ho spostato la mia home digitando "sudo mv /media/5C4C9D274C9CFCC8/Restore_Ubuntu/Documenti/ /home/*/"
<Alex99> holden: fatto
<jester-> fire come dire che avevi la home in /media?
<Holden> Alex99, ok, finito
<fire> No, quella in media e' la partizione dove c'è Windows.
<filo1234> fire: ma scusa cosa c'entra la tua home con quel comando? con quello hai spostato la dir Documenti/ presa da /media... nell'ultima dir che hai nella /home
<Alex99> grazie. molto gentile. una domanda veloce: sai come fare per cancellare o togliere la cronologia dei files da openoffice?
<fire> filo1234 mi ha spostato la home, che te devo dire?
<jester-> fire quel comando sposta la documenti nella in tutte le dir in /home, in teoria
<fire> Eh però ora non c'è più la home, :(
<fire> Non so perché
<Holden> Alex99, non saprei, prova a vedere se nella home c'è una cartella nascosta chiamata .openoffice o qualcosa simile, se la trovi cancellala
<filo1234> fire: non è possibile
<filo1234> fire: ls /home/
<Alex99> bene. ciao. grazie.
<fire> C'è solo lacartella lost+found
<fire> niente traccia della mia home
<Holden> Alex99, di niente, ciao
<acaso_> altra domanda: su UBUNTU STUDIO non c'è network manager e non riesco a connettermi ad internet
<DAMN3dg1rl> fire, ls -lsr /home
<DAMN3dg1rl> fire, ls -lar /home
<DAMN3dg1rl> il secondo
<fire> fire@fire-P4M800PRO-M:/home$ ls -lar /home
<fire> totale 24
<fire> drwx------  4 root root 16384 2010-12-25 23:03 lost+found
<fire> drwxr-xr-x 22 root root  4096 2010-12-16 17:27 ..
<fire> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 2010-12-25 23:03 .
<FloodBotIt1> fire: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<DAMN3dg1rl> ubottu-it, roulette spin
<ubottu-it> *SPIN* Are you feeling lucky?
<DAMN3dg1rl> fire, usa pastebin
<acaso_> domanda: che voi sappiate è possibile scaricare legalmente la .iso di windows7 in quanto possessori di licenza? devo aver sbagliato qualcosa installando ubuntu studio in una partizione e non mi si avvia più winzozz, che è zozz ma avrei avuto piacere di te
<fire> Non posso aprire firefox
<fire> perché la cartella di mozilla e' nella home
<filo1234> fire: scusami dai pwd
<fire> fire@fire-P4M800PRO-M:/home$ pwd
<fire> \home
<fire> ho messo backslash senno un me lo accetta
<filo1234> fire: tu avevi una home separata?
<fire> si
<filo1234> fire: mount cosa da?
<jester-> se non ha la home come è loggato
<filo1234> fire: visto che ci siamo.... cat /etc/fstab && sudo fdisk -l
<DAMN3dg1rl> acaso_, fai pure
<fire> /dev/sda6 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<fire> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<fire> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<fire> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<fire> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<fire> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<FloodBotIt1> fire: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<acaso_> grazie mille DAMN3dgirl
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl ho installato ubuntu studio su una partizione
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl: però devo aver sbagliato qualcosa perché non lmi si avvia winzoz7, che mi consiglia di reinserire il cd di installazione per risolvere i problemi
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl: ovviamente winzoz non mi ha dato alcun cd di installazione e altrettanto ovviamente io non ho fatto cd di ripristino prima di mettermi a giocare con le partizioni
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl: specifico che il pc era ed è completamente vergine, nuovo di scatola quindi non ho file da recuperare ma solo due sistemi operativi da far girare in dual boot
<DAMN3dg1rl> acaso_, non so quasi nemmeno avviarlo winzooz
<DAMN3dg1rl> mi spiace
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl: ok allora ti faccio un altra domanda su ubuntu
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: ma se si avvia da solo
<jester-> e va sempre tutto hihihi
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, non quando è in bsod
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl: ubuntu studio non ha nulla tranne tutto quello necessario ad audio editing, video, etc
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl: però non ha neanche il network manager e non riesco a connettermi ad internet!
<DAMN3dg1rl> cosa che vedo spesso nelle stazioni sugli orari, quando non usano os2 o una gnulinux
<DAMN3dg1rl> acaso_, installa wicd
<DAMN3dg1rl> sudo apt-get install wicd
<DAMN3dg1rl> ah , per installarlo, devi essere connesso via cavo, e dai un sudo dhclient eth0 per connetterti
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl: purtroppo quest'ultimo passaggio è già fuori dalle mie limitate nozioni, non posso scaricarlo dal computer con cui sono connesso ora e passarlo su ubuntu studio con una chiavetta?
<DAMN3dg1rl> acaso_, non hai un router sotto mano ?
<acaso_> non proprio sotto mano
<EsUlU> ragazzi ho un problema a configurare d-link ruter
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, non proprio sotto mano
<EsUlU> c'e' qualcuno che riesce a darmi una mano per caso
<EsUlU> ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> acaso_, su questa macchina dai cd /home/"tuouser" e poi sudo aptitude download wicd
<jester-> !qualcuno | EsUlU
<ubot-it> EsUlU: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, purtroppo su questa macchina  ho winzoz -.-
<DAMN3dg1rl> nella home troverai il deb di wicd, portalo su chiavetta e fai
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> cercalo su package.ubuntu.com
<DAMN3dg1rl> !chat | EsUlU, non è un problema di ubuntu
<ubot-it> EsUlU, non è un problema di ubuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wicd&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all qua?
<DAMN3dg1rl> scarica tutti quei cosi
<jester-> EsUlU: basta seguire il manuale per la configurazione amnuale
<jester-> manuale*
<DAMN3dg1rl> che i cd guidati creano solo casini..
<DAMN3dg1rl> pure su winzooz
<jester-> EsUlU: vedi l'ip del rutter, lo attacchi a filo, entri col browser e metti i prametri
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, tutti tutti? ho già scaricato due file dal primo risultato che mi ha trovato, uno in .gz e uno in .bz2
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, una volta scaricati e passati sul pc con ubuntu quale file devo avviare per far partire l'installazione?
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, su ubuntu studio non c'è nemmeno l'installatore di pacchetti...
<DAMN3dg1rl> acaso_, spe
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, ok, grazie
<Holden> acaso_, DAMN3dg1rl, probabilmente se le dipendenze non sono soddisfatte questo metodo non funzionerà. invece di andare avanti per trial-and-error sarebbe meglio cercare di stabilire la connessione via cavo
<DAMN3dg1rl> http://tinyurl.com/2cot3f2 http://tinyurl.com/28jnrog acaso_ questi ti servono
<DAMN3dg1rl> Holden, wicd ha dipendenze solo in se stesso
<DAMN3dg1rl> http://tinyurl.com/2a4ptyg http://tinyurl.com/24vscbv http://tinyurl.com/28aclao
<DAMN3dg1rl> questo pure
<DAMN3dg1rl> puoi accedere al pc malato ora ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> acaso_, dico a te
<Holden> DAMN3dg1rl, ok, provate, speriamo bene :)
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, grazie. devo scaricare tutti i file che sono sulla destra sotto "download source package"? (uno .dsc, uno .bz2 e uno .tar.gz ?)
<DAMN3dg1rl> acaso_, non i source
<DAMN3dg1rl> source sono i sorgenti
<DAMN3dg1rl> in basso
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, il pc non è malato, almeno non la partizione di ubuntu studio. e' quella di windows a non avviarsi
<DAMN3dg1rl> download
<DAMN3dg1rl> acaso_, winzooz ti basta su un pc :D
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, lo so ma infatti non è mio :P
<DAMN3dg1rl> acaso_, dpkg -l | grep pyton
<DAMN3dg1rl> dimmi cosa vedi
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, dpkg: opzione -1 sconosciuta
<filo1234> python*
<DAMN3dg1rl> acaso_, magari è una elle minuscola ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> e in effetti sarebbe dpkg -l | grep python
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, in effetti si, ma con la elle non mi dà proprio nulla...ora provo con python
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, ok mi è comparsa una bellas filza di stringhe
<DAMN3dg1rl> pithon-support lo vedi ?
<acaso_> solo che essendo su un altro pc faccio un po' fatica a copiarle e incollarle
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, un sec
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, trovato, mi dice "automated rebuilding support for Python modules"
<DAMN3dg1rl> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> scarica i pacchetti che ti ho linkato
<DAMN3dg1rl> non i sources, ma i pacchetti stessi, guarda in basso :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> mettili in una unica cartella della chiavetta, porta la chiavetta al pc "Malato" e montala
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, scusami, forse è stata l'intera giornata passata a mangiare e bere, ma in basso non trovo alcun file per il download
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, "architecture" e "list of files" vedo in basso, ma non mi rimanda a download
<DAMN3dg1rl> dopodichè dai in quello cd /percorsodellacartella e poi sudo dpkg -i *
<DAMN3dg1rl> installerà tutti quelli nella cartella
<DAMN3dg1rl> clicca sulla architettura dell'installazione che usi, e ti porta a una lista di server, clicca su quello che ti più aggrada
<DAMN3dg1rl> ora scaricherà
<jester-> perchè usare il cavo per quanto basta è troppo semplice vè
<Holden> metti una riga in /etc/network/interfaces, sudo ifup eth0.... no, troppo difficile :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, a quanto pare il tipo sta fregano la connessione dal vicino o qualcosa del genere
<DAMN3dg1rl> quindi wi fi only
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: come da prassi e non si dovrebbe dare supporto
<DAMN3dg1rl> Holden, ottimo, poi gli fai imparare a mano la sintassi di iwconfig ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, l'ho sparata...
<jester-> o quanto meno coi prova a ciulare la wifi
<Holden> DAMN3dg1rl, ma non può portare il pc con il cavo dal suo vicino? :D
<jester-> Holden: il vicino ignaro se lo in***a
<Holden> DAMN3dg1rl, iwconfig, senza protezione, sono 3 comandi
<DAMN3dg1rl> Holden, o portare il router del vicino a casa sua ?
<Holden> jester-, vabbè dai, ci va con un panettone...
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, ok ho scaricato i file che mi hai dato
<DAMN3dg1rl> acaso_, bene
<DAMN3dg1rl> ora mettili nella chiavetta
<DAMN3dg1rl> spe
<DAMN3dg1rl> che estenzione hanno ?
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, tutti .deb
<DAMN3dg1rl> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> messi nella cartella ?
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, si, cartella nella chiavetta e chiavetta nel pc con ubuntu studio
<DAMN3dg1rl> acaso_, entra nella cartella con cd /percorso
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, come devo metterlo il percorso?
<DAMN3dg1rl> acaso_, scrivlilo
<DAMN3dg1rl>  /cartella/cartella/cartella
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, cioè cd /nomechiavettausb/malato ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> acaso_, non vedi la barra degli indirizzi quando apri la cartella dove si trovano i deb ?
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, ok si fatto, scusa lo schizzo
<DAMN3dg1rl> dpkg -i *
<DAMN3dg1rl> sudo dpkg -i *
<DAMN3dg1rl> anzi
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, dpkg: necessaria un'opzione che indichi un'azione
<DAMN3dg1rl> l'opzione è -i
<DAMN3dg1rl> hai copiato quello che ho scritto ?
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, si sì ora me l'ha preso
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, però si sono  degli errori nell'elaborazione : wicd-curses, wicd-daemon, wicd-gtk, wicd-cli
<DAMN3dg1rl> ti manca qualcosa ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> qualche dipendenza ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> se è cos' prendile dal sito
<Holden> dipendenze? :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> e mettile assieme al tutto e ripeti
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, non ne ho idea, che dipendenze dovrei recuperare?
<DAMN3dg1rl> acaso_, leggi nell'output
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, si ci sono problemi con le dipendenze wicd-curses che dipende da python-urwid
<DAMN3dg1rl> ecco
<DAMN3dg1rl> prendi dal sito python-urwid
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, e diverse altre però, wicd-daemon che dipende da python-iniparse
<DAMN3dg1rl> e mettilo assieme
<DAMN3dg1rl> acaso_, stessa cosa
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, e wicd-gtk che dipende da wicd-daemon, e altre.....
<DAMN3dg1rl> acaso_, le cose che vedi come dipende da scaricale
<DAMN3dg1rl> poi risolvi
<DAMN3dg1rl> cmnq buona notte
<acaso_> DAMN3dg1rl, buona notte e grazie per la pazienza
<DAMN3dg1rl> np
<DAMN3dg1rl> Holden, ti affido l' acaso_
<Holden> DAMN3dg1rl, xD
<acaso_> con somma felicità di Holden XD
<Holden> DAMN3dg1rl, vista la mole di dipendenze, sono costretto, a malincuore, a rifiutare :D
<acaso_> Holden, dimmi solo una cosa, delle dipendenze mi conviene scaricare quelle "lucid", quelle "maverick" o quelle "natty" ?
<Holden> acaso_, :( da questa domanda mi fai capire che non hai idea di quello che stai facendo
<acaso_> Holden, esattamente
<acaso_> Holden, comunque ho scaricato le dipendenzmancanti
<Holden> acaso_, buona fortuna allora :D
<acaso_> devo metterle nella cartella con tutti i file che mi ha fatto scaricare DAMN3Dgirl e ripetere l'operazione?
<Holden> acaso_, puoi provare, ma a mio parere non è così che va fatto, per fare le cose come si deve serve la rete
<acaso_> Holden, vuoi provare a spiegarmi il tuo metodo?
<Holden> acaso_, magari domani, stavo per chiudere
<acaso_> Holden, ok, grazie lo stesso
<Holden> acaso_, di niente
<acaso_> Holden,  posso farti un'ultima domanda?
<Holden> acaso_, dimmi
<acaso_> Holden, secondo te la licenza windows mi può permettere di scaricare una copia ufficiale di windows 7 dal sito della microsoft?
<filo1234> o-0
<filo1234> !chat | acaso_
<ubot-it> acaso_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Holden> acaso_, questo non saprei dirtelo, prova a chiamare microsoft
<acaso_> Holden, ok, grazie comunque
<Holden> acaso_, prego
<acaso_> Holden,  comunque ha funzionato alla grande e ora si connette!
<Holden> acaso_, bene
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-26
<EsUlU> ragazzi sono riuscito comunque alla fine a configurare il ruter d-link a hag fastweb
<EsUlU> mitico e devo dire che funziona abbastanza bene anche
<EsUlU> sono contento
<Diojimmy> Salve a tutti, seguendo questa guida, da un sito esterno, ho trovato difficoltà nell'affrontare la prima operazione, ossia "Inserite nel file gtkrc del voltro tema...." Qualcuno può aiutarmi? (http://www.bazinga.it/2009/03/guida-un-pannello-veramente-cool-su-gnome/)
<Testadiquarzo> qualche buon anima che vuole dare una mano a tirare su una connessione wifi?
<attempt> Testadiquarzo se non usi una chiavetta
<Testadiquarzo> no nessuna chiavetta
<attempt> che problema c'e'?
<Testadiquarzo> il notebook un Amilo L 1310 G vede la rete ma non siconnette
<attempt> se vede la rete vuol dire che il driver e' ok. devi solo settare bene il network manager.
<Testadiquarzo> la spia wifi è spenta ma la scheda di rete è perfettamente riconosciuta
<attempt> sicuro che la password e' quella giusta
<Testadiquarzo> la rete non è protetta
<attempt> si del led fregatene.
<Testadiquarzo> aspe cerco di spiegare bene
<Testadiquarzo> il pc vede la rete ma non riece a connettersi, leggendo qui e la credo che si debba attivare la scheda con qualche comando
<attempt> la scheda e' gia' attiva o non rileverebbe la rete. comunque
<Testadiquarzo> il notebook dal quale sto scrivendo vede la stessa rete e si connette automaticamente senza problemi
<attempt> cat /etc/network/interfaces e metti su paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<attempt> poi dai in terminale sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<attempt> poi in terminale
<attempt> iwconfig
<attempt> ifconfig
<Testadiquarzo> un po di pazienza perchè devo copiareincollare con una chiave usb da uno all'altro
<attempt> metti tutto sullo stesso paste
<attempt> i comandi dalli in fila e copia tutto sullo stesso paste.
<Testadiquarzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547654/
<attempt> Testadiquarzo e' tutto ok ti devi solo associare all'access point.
<attempt> quindi apri il network manager, scegli la tua linea e ti davrebbe collegare.
<attempt> lascia o imposta il dhcp automatico.
<attempt> in modo che rilevi ip e network mask e dns da solo.
<Testadiquarzo> eh infatti è quello che fa (si collega) il pc da cui sto scrivendo, ma non quest'altro
<Testadiquarzo> il dhcp è in automantico, vedo la rete , tenta di collegarsi ma non sicollega
<attempt> si ma dai comandi che mi hai pastato pare tutto ok . solo che non e' associato.
<attempt> forse il router non gli fornisce l'ip.
<Testadiquarzo> ma il fatto che la spia wifi sia spenta vorra dire qualcosa no?
<attempt> no.
<Testadiquarzo> qui ho tre notebbok, due si collegano alla stessa rete in automatico e queat'altro no
<attempt> alcuni driver ubuntu fanno funzionare correttamente la scheda anche se non gli accendono il led spia oppure lo accendono di colore errato o con colore fisso.
<attempt> spengi un notebook . collegane due alla volta vedi se cambia qualcosa.
<Testadiquarzo> forse bisogna "attivare " sta scheda in qualche modo
<attempt> e' attiva ti dico.
<attempt> non vedresti il tuo router altrimenti.
<attempt> se hai appena installato ti conviene collegare quel pc via cavo al router e scaricarti tutti gli aggiornamenti comunque.
<Testadiquarzo> non ho router, è una rete non protetta che vedo con tutti i tre notebook, due si collegano immediatamente e questo no
<Testadiquarzo> non mi posso collegare con il cavo, non ho router
<attempt> capito. non ti so che dire. pare a posto. richiedi in canale piu' tardi.
<Testadiquarzo> la scheda è una atheros AR 2413
<Testadiquarzo> ok, grazie comunque e buone feste, riprovo a chiedere piu tardi
<sage79> salve. è possibile chiamare un disco removibile fat1? non come label
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<mlazzari2> buone feste a tutti
<nicolaymax> hi all
<nicolaymax> can i write in italian? or english?
<Salvo> monnlight qualcuno lo ha installato?
<Matt_91> nicolaymax: è canale di supporto italiano, quindi in italiano :)
<Matt_91> Salvo: certo
<nicolaymax> grazie
<nicolaymax> sono nuovo di ubunto
<Salvo> matt da dove lo scarico?
<nicolaymax> vorrei kiedervi delle dritte
<nicolaymax> vorrei istallare ubuntu su  un vekkio laptop in modo da renderlo un po + funzionale, ma mi son reso conto ke il lettore cd nn funziona +
<nicolaymax> potrei istallarlo da altre sorgenti?
<nicolaymax> premetto però ke il mio bios nn supporta avvio da usb!
<Salvo> secondo me dovresti scaricare sul pc via web
<Matt_91> !nokappa | nicolaymax
<ubot-it> nicolaymax: www.nokappa.it
<nicolaymax> ok scusate!
<Matt_91> !moonlight | Salvo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'moonlight'
<Matt_91> Salvo: se vai in una pagina dove è richiesto Microsoft Silverlight lui ti rimanda a moonlight
<Salvo> si matt ma dice anke di stare attento perche e dannoso e potrebbe danneggiare il pc
<jester-> Salvo: ??
<Salvo> pensavo che tramite ubuntu softwere centre  si poteva installare
<Salvo> dimme jester
<jester-> Salvo: segui il link e installa quella dal sito
<Salvo> jester: tu lo hai installato dal sito
<jester-> altrimenti non funzica
<Salvo> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Salvo> jester    matt_91: http://imagebin.org/129634
<Salvo> che faccio
<jester-> Salvo: schiscia downolad e qaundo dalla  barra in alto chiede autorizza
<jester-> Salvo: clicca la freccia verde  e poi installa
<Testadiquarzo> qualche buon anima che aiuta a connettere una scheda wireless Atheros AR 2413 su un Fujitsu Siemens L1310G e Ubuntu Lucid?
<Testadiquarzo> la scheda è riconosciuta ma non riesce a connettersi alla rete, non posso connettermi con il cavo e sto scrivendo da un altro notebook che si connette perfettamente alla stessa rete
<marcello1>  Buon giorno!
<Matt_91> !wifi | Testadiquarzo
<ubot-it> Testadiquarzo: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<jester-> Testadiquarzo: servono o backports
<jester-> ma se non vuoi attaccare il filo puppi
<Testadiquarzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547681/
<Testadiquarzo> non è che non voglio attaccare il filo, è che non posso
<Testadiquarzo> è una rete aperta e non ho router dove attaccarmi
<jester-> sicuro che non sia una broadcom'
<studio2222222> aiuto lubuntu
<Testadiquarzo> no è una atheros AR 2413
<jester-> Testadiquarzo: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<studio2222222> pc estremamente lento all'avvio ma velocissimo e perfetto dopo... chi mi da una mano?
<Testadiquarzo> la vede e la scheda vede le riti disponibili ma non si connette
<jester-> studio2222222: se è perfetto cosa ti serve
<jester-> Testadiquarzo: ma la rete è tua?
<studio2222222> e lentisssimo all'avvio
<jester-> Testadiquarzo: o cerchi di puppare
<studio2222222> imp'iega quasi 5 6 miniti
<studio2222222> per accendersi
<jester-> studio2222222: quantifica il lento
<jester-> studio2222222: che pc
<Testadiquarzo> la rete la vedo, non so di chi sia ma con questo da dove scrivo mi connetto immediatamente, non è protetta
<studio2222222> allora scheda madre siemens (enno ricordo) pentium 4 1.5 giga
<jester-> Testadiquarzo:  se non si connette proprio sprotetta non è
<studio2222222> 512 di ram sdram
<studio2222222> scheda video 32 mega...
<jester-> studio2222222: 5 minuti mi sembrano un po tanti
<studio2222222> anke a me
<Testadiquarzo> con questo da cui scrivo (ubuntu) e da un winzozz si connette immediatamente
<jester-> studio2222222: ma il pc mi pare bello scarsotto
<Testadiquarzo> non è protetta
<studio2222222> si xp si
<studio2222222> xubuntu stessa cosa....
<studio2222222> cioe lento...
<jester-> Testadiquarzo: non si assiste su puppaggi di reti altrui, usa winzoz
<studio2222222> e lo so percio ho lubuntu
<Testadiquarzo> ma io sono gia connesso a sta rete, e solo che un altro pc non si connette, tutto qui
<jester-> studio2222222:  disattiva i servizi non necessari al boot
<studio2222222> tipo? dal bios?
<jester-> studio2222222: no da preferenze programmi avvio
<studio2222222> dove lo trovo
<jester-> studio2222222: se ancora fa fatica dipende dal pc
<Testadiquarzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547683/
<jester-> studio2222222: la nonna sui 90 se la porti in discoteca o schiatta o va piano
<Testadiquarzo> è la dlink non protetta
<studio2222222> su lubuntu non riesco a trovare preferenze programmi...
<jester-> Testadiquarzo: la wifi funza e fa lo scan se non si connette e la rete non è tua che casso vuoi
<jester-> studio2222222: installa bum
<Testadiquarzo> heheheh... vorrei connettermi esattamente come sto gia facendo con questo che sto usando in questo momento
<jester-> Testadiquarzo: se sei connesso dove sta il problema
<studio2222222> fatto adesso?
<jester-> Testadiquarzo: e i comandi li hai dato da qui
<jester-> studio2222222: aprilo
<studio2222222> ok
<jester-> e disattiva la roba non necessaria se c'è
<studio2222222> si fgatto ma poca roba...
<Testadiquarzo> cerco di spiegare meglio: qui ci sono tre notebook, uno con winzozz e due con ubuntu. Il winzozz e un ubuntu si connettono immediatamente senza problemi. L'altro ubuntu non si connette. Perchè? gli ubuntu sono entrambi 10.04
<jester-> studio2222222: lubuntu per essere legeìgero gia va al minimo indispensabile, penso che sia il pc veramente scaro, prova puppy
<studio2222222> provo a riavviare
<studio2222222> cmq con xpnn ho mai avuto problemi
<jester-> studio2222222: spe
<Testadiquarzo> questo è ubuntu da cui scrivo e si connette benissimo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547685/
<luther> ciao a tutti qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a risolvere un piccolo(credo) problema?
<jester-> studio2222222:  sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Testadiquarzo> questo è quello che non si connette http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547686/
<Testadiquarzo> quello che vedo è che il secondo dice : Access point Not Associated
<jester-> Testadiquarzo: e 4 servono i driver backport
<Testadiquarzo> ma la rete è la stessa
<jester-> forse
<Testadiquarzo> e li posso installare scaricandoli da questo che funzia e installandoli sull'altro con una chiavetta?
<studio2222222> niente
<jester-> studio2222222:  sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<studio2222222> lento all'avvio trattini lampeggiante bianco circa 5 minuti
<studio2222222> ora??
<jester-> RUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<sage79> Salve. Ho la necessità di creare un link su di una partizione fat32 che colleghi ad un drive //fat2 che tuttavia non è raggiungibile. E' possibile? Grazie
<jester-> modifica
<jester-> studio2222222: RUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ro"
<jester-> studio2222222: salva e sudo update-grub
<studio2222222> aspetta
<jester-> sage79: spiega meglio
<studio2222222> non riesco a scrivere nel terminale
<jester-> studio2222222: come no
<studio2222222> RUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ro" non riesco a scriverlo....
<jester-> studio2222222: vai li con le frecce e editi
<jester-> studio2222222: devi modificare la riga
<jester-> che gia c'è
<Testadiquarzo> jester-: posso installare i driver backport sull'ubuntu malato scaricandoli da questo che si connette e usando una chiavetta per fare l'operazione?
<jester-> studio2222222:  sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<jester-> studio2222222: o invece di nano usa l'editor
<jester-> che non so come si chiama in lubuntu
<studio2222222> aspetta ci sono
<studio2222222> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<studio2222222>  qusta devo editare
<jester-> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ro"
<studio2222222> do la inserisco
<jester-> studio2222222: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" la modifichi in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ro"
<studio2222222> come faccio a tagliare la vecchia riga?
<studio2222222> nn me la toglie
<studio2222222> ok fatto non riesco a salvare
<studio2222222> salvare nel terminale?
<sage79> Salve. Ho la necessità di creare un link su di una partizione fat32 che colleghi ad un drive //fat2 che tuttavia non è raggiungibile. E' possibile? Grazie
<jester-> studio2222222: control-x per uscire e confermi per salvare
<Testadiquarzo> jester-: posso installare i driver backport sull'ubuntu malato scaricandoli da questo che si connette e usando una chiavetta per fare l'operazione?
<Testadiquarzo> o è troppo casinoso?
<jester-> Testadiquarzo: scarichi i compat stessa versione kernel e fai
<Testadiquarzo> stessa versione anche gli ultimi numeretti o basta 2.4 o 2.6?
<Helias> scusatemi ragazzi so che questa chat è di ubuntu-it ma chiedo se qualcuno sà quando esce la nuova versione di debian..?
<jester-> Helias:  su #debian-it
<Helias> ok =)
<Helias> thanks
<giovanni> ciao a tutti
<giovanni> buon natale
<giovanni> domanda: come si fa a chattare su irc con empathy? si trova da qualche parte una guida dettagliata?
<painbrain_w> salve a tutti. qualcuno di voi ha esperienza nell'utilizzo di cgiirc? o anche solo usato qualche volta?
<painbrain_w> la domanda è: come si mette una password per bloccarne l'uso a utenti "di passaggio"
<GianlucaB> Salve
<GianlucaB> c'è qualcuno?
<painbrain_w> hola
<layn> salve
<layn> un saluto a tutti
<GianlucaB> sono nuovo, e quindi molto inesperto di Ubuntu
<GianlucaB> posso chiedere alcune informazzioni?
<layn> GianlucaB:  ciao
<painbrain_w> GianlucaB: come no
<painbrain_w> il problema è trovare qualcuno che ne sappia qualcosa :)
<GianlucaB> dovrei installare alcuni driver /programmi
<layn> painbrain_w: salve
<GianlucaB> mentre su windows, basta cliccare sul file.exe, su Ubuntu come funziona?
<painbrain_w> di che driver parliamo?
<layn> GianlucaB: dipende
<GianlucaB> driver Nvidia
<GianlucaB> comunque il problema ce l'ho anche con i programmi
<GianlucaB> come si installano?
<layn> GianlucaB: innanzitutto ubuntu non legge file exe
<painbrain_w> per i programmi ne trovi una valanga belli pronti da installare con pochi click in Amministrazione -> Gestione pacchetti
<layn> GianlucaB: che tipo di file è
<layn> GianlucaB: che estensione ha?
<GianlucaB> ora controllo
<layn> GianlucaB: il file deb si installano attraverso il gestore pacchetti in modo del tutto automatico un po come funziona in win
<layn> GianlucaB: mentre i file bin o i tarball cioè tar.gz e bin devono essere estratti
<GianlucaB> è un file tar.gz
<layn> GianlucaB: sono un po come i file archiviati in zip
<layn> perfetto
<painbrain_w> che programma è?
<GianlucaB> o meglio era, perchè l'ho cancellato e ora dovrei riscaricarlo
<painbrain_w> non è detto che tu non lo trovi gia in synaptic (gestore pacchetti)
<GianlucaB> era bitTorrent
<layn> GianlucaB: che ubuntu hai?
<painbrain_w> ok. client bittorrent ce ne sono parecchi
<GianlucaB> 8.04
<painbrain_w> ne hai gia uno installato credo
<painbrain_w> vai in Internet - Trasmission
<GianlucaB> bo?
<painbrain_w> se non c'è lo trovi da installare in Gestione Pacchetti
<painbrain_w> senza starti ad impicciare nello scaricare/compilare/installare
<GianlucaB> su internet ho un cliente bitTorrent
<GianlucaB> che però non riesco ad utilizzare
<painbrain_w> nella tua versione di ubuntu il programma Gestione pacchetti si chiama Synaptic
<painbrain_w> solo dopo l'hanno tradotto :)
<GianlucaB> dove lo trovo?
<painbrain_w> sempre in amministrazione (nei menu in alto)
<painbrain_w> apri e cerchi le parole "client torrent"
<painbrain_w> tra i vari che troverai ce ne sono un paio famosi che puoi installare e usare con successo
<painbrain_w> deluge oppure trasmission
<GianlucaB> allora se in alto vado su applicazzioni, internet c'è client BitTorrent Trasmision
<GianlucaB> è per caso quello?
<painbrain_w> ok allora ce l'hai :)
<painbrain_w> è un client torrent base base base
<painbrain_w> ma fa il suo lavoro :)
<GianlucaB> ecco appunto, ma per cercare file e poi scaricarli, come funziona?
<painbrain_w> per cercarli devi affidarti a google :)
<painbrain_w> poi dopo li aggiungi al programma e lui te li scarica
<painbrain_w> ubuntu a parte, sai come funzionano i torrent?
<GianlucaB> stò provando, ma qualsisi file di qualsisi genere, da qualsisi sito provi a scaricarl, mi appare un erore
<GianlucaB> errore
<painbrain_w> che c'è scritto'
<GianlucaB> xxxxxxx non può essere salvato in quanto non è possibile leggere il file di origine.
<GianlucaB> al posto di xxxxx c'è il file che voglio scaricare
<painbrain_w> a leggere così direi che è un problema del sito da dove attingi
<GianlucaB> ripeto ora me lo dò con qualsisi file voglia scaricare
<GianlucaB> anche su altri siti
<painbrain_w> prova a scaricare un altro tipo di file.
<painbrain_w> almeno vediamo il problema se è solo di quello... o di tutto
<painbrain_w> tipo un file immagine, uno zip, un mp3...
<GianlucaB> sono andato sul sito di ubuntu, e ho provato a scaricare il file di Ubunti 10.10
<GianlucaB> solita cosa
<painbrain_w> hai qualche impiccio in firefox. ma hai installato il sistema da poco?
<GianlucaB> si ieri
<painbrain_w> hai smanettato da qualche parte?
<GianlucaB> e si con i driver Nvidia
<painbrain_w> hai seguito qualche guida presa da internet?
<GianlucaB> e quelli della stampante con ne vuol sapere di funzionare
<GianlucaB> si
<GianlucaB> ora scusa ma devo andare
<painbrain_w> auguri ^^
<GianlucaB> grazie per ora per l'interessamento
<jekill> hi
<painbrain_w> hola
<jekill> ciao
<painbrain_w> salam
<jekill> mahaban
<jekill> marhaban
<painbrain_w> aiò
<painbrain_w> poco estero...
<layn> jekill: questo è un canale in italiano
<layn> non intasatelo con stupidaggini
<jekill> l'hai intsato piu tu
<layn> usate il canale solo per supporto
<layn> grazie
<LolMan_> ciao a tutti
<LolMan_> volevo chiedervi un parere
<jekill> con il tuo predicozzo inutile
<LolMan_> se aggiorno questo pc a 10.10 senza formattare ma con l'aggiornamento on-line il pc perde come prestazioni?
<jekill> mentre aggiorna ?
<painbrain_w> un'installazione pulita è preferibile
<jekill> o dopo
<jekill> aggiornado mantieni i paramtri precedenti
<LolMan_> dopo l'aggiornamengto
<painbrain_w> a meno che tu non abbia la /home in una partizione separata
<LolMan_> no è tutto su una partizione purtroppo
<painbrain_w> allora aggiorna e basta :)
<painbrain_w> se ti va di perdere tempo a reimpostarti tutto io ti consiglio di piallare tutto e metterci tutto daccapo. magari con la /home separata :P
<jekill> dopo un po' anche partendo da zero hai un minimo di decadimento delle pretazioni
<Scall> Il pacchetto firefox-gnome-support è indispensabile per utilizzare Firefox? Nello specifico a cosa provvede il pacchetto in questione?
<Luca__> buon giorno
<Luca__> non riesco a connettermi con xchat qualcuno mi puo dare una mano?
<Luca__> ma sono solo?
<Luca__> yha
<pamelo> esiste qualche ammennicolo da mettere nel pannello in alto per controllare la velocità di download di transmission?
<pamelo> nessuno?
<WaZaBi> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?Ho ubuntu 10 e non so come scaricare i driver per la scheda wirelles.
<WaZaBi> *wirelless
<Carlin0> WaZaBi, da Sistema → Amministrazione → Driver Hardware non ti rpopone nulla ?
<Carlin0> propone*
<WaZaBi> La questione è un pò più complicata.
<Carlin0> WaZaBi, ovviamente dovresti collegare col cavo...
<WaZaBi> Ovvio,ethernet.
<Attila_> Ciao
<WaZaBi> Provo.L'ultima volta mi ha dato errore,grazie.
<Attila_> cerco aiuto per blocco pc con ubuntu 10.10
<Attila_> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Attila_
<ubot-it> Attila_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Attila_> scusate, sono nuovissimo in ambito ubuntu, ho installato la versione 10.10, ho fatto gli aggiornamenti, ma puntualmente mi si blocca il pc tutto completamente (mouse tastiera ecc..) sembrerebbe un problema di memoria ma con win xp su du un altro hd è sempre andato bene
<Attila_> il visualizzatore registro di sistema puo' essermi d'aiuto per il mio blocco? Se sì dove devo cercare informazioni?
<polis> ciaoooooooooooooooooooooo
<polis> auguriiii
<Attila_> ciao
<Attila_> freezing completo del pc dopo installazione ubuntu 10.10 chi sa come poter capire la causa?
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<Attila__> rieccomi potete cancellare l'altro "Attila_" perché mi si bloccato nuovamente il pc
<sage79> Salve. Ho la necessità di creare un link su di una partizione fat32 che colleghi ad un drive //fat2 che tuttavia non è raggiungibile. E' possibile? Grazie
<Attila__> blocco completo del pc qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
<EsUlU> ?
<EsUlU> e buon natale
<samed87> scusate qualcuno mi può spiegare perchè la mia connessione adsl su ubuntu mi scarica a 29 kb??? durante l'aggiornamento
<samed87> e i viedeo mi vanno a scatti ???ù
<Guest98557> scomparsa la barra menu' principale come faccio a riprenderla?
<Carlin0> Guest98557, è scomparsa la barra o è scomparso il menu ?
<Guest98557> ho solo lo sfondo con le mie icone
<Carlin0> e niente pannello sia in alto che in basso ?
<Guest98557> niente di niente
<Carlin0> è strano .. ma sopratutto che sia sparito da solo
<Carlin0> Guest98557, ma che ubuntu usi ?
<dust1> ciao a tutti, come posso modificare la sensibilità della rotellina del mouse?
<EsUlU> spiegati meglio please
<dust1> quando faccio lo scroll con la rotellina  centrale del mouse la schermata scende di 2 pagine, vorrei diminuire questa impostazione
<samed87> qualcuno può darmi una mano per vericare perchè la mia navigazione sul web è così lenta
<Cyanide_> ciao
<jester-> samed87: tipo di connessione?
<Cyanide_> quando clicco un collegamento del menù risorse del pannello da cartella home a scaricati mi si apre un applicazione presente nel menù audio e video non capisco che manovra ho fatto per ottenere questo risultato
<jester-> sembra un cellofono
<Cyanide_> e sopratutto come tornare indietro
<samed87> ho una 7 mega
<samed87> con infostrada
<samed87> o almeno quello che mi hanno detto
<samed87> e uso un modem wifi atlantis
<jester-> samed87: e con cosa ti colleghi
<jester-> samed87: col filo come va
<samed87> non ho il filo
<samed87> ho solo la penna wifi
<jester-> samed87: vedo che hai ppp nella mask
<jester-> samed87: a quanti scarichi
<samed87> sto facendo gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu  e mi va massimo a 50 kb
<samed87> da quanto mi ricordo qualche settimana fa andavo a 550 o 600
<jester-> samed87: è un router o semplice modem
<jester-> router non dovresti avere ppp
<dust1> come posso modificare la sensibilità della rotellina centrale del mouse?
<samed87> router e modem
<jester-> samed87: che si collega per i cassi suoi al provider?
<samed87> mi sa ke è configurato male penso
<jester-> samed87: penso anch'io
<jester-> samed87: devi configurare come router, nat abilitato
<samed87> ma da quanto mi ricordo penso di non aver toccato nulla nel router
<jester-> se si deve collegare lui a internet
<jester-> samed87: controlla il manuale che gli accrocchi usano lo stesso principio ma non sono tutti uguali da pacioccare
<samed87> appena finisco questi aggiornamenti provo a resettarlo o al massimo stasera ci risentiamo
<samed87> ma secondo te è un problema
<samed87> se ho cambiato la penna wifi
<samed87> ??
<jester-> samed87: puoi essere il modem, il provider o anche il driver della scheda
<EsUlU> ragazzi devo installare ubuntu 10.10
<EsUlU> su windows seven in un computer hp dev 6
<EsUlU> all'interno di bios ho cambiato il bot
<samed87> ho visto ke lo stesso problema me lo da anchè winzoz
<EsUlU> ma non capisco perche non legge il cd di ubuntu di installazione
<EsUlU> devo fare qualche cosa in particolare per caso
<EsUlU> ?
<samed87> ora stacco poi semmai se ci sei per stasera dopo cena spero di darti buone notizie .....
<samed87> TI RINGRAZIE
<samed87> ringrazio
<samed87> ciao jester a stasera ....!!! e buone feste ....!!!
<jester-> samed87: prova a intallare linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-2.6.35-23-generic
<Alex99> ciao, su firefox mi da un errore sullo script. cos'è? come posso eliminalro? grazie
<dayyan> buonasera!
<dayyan> problema: ubuntu maverick, il computer dopo un po' di utilizzo comincia ad andare lento e persino il mouse si muove a scatti (il problema non c'era usando lucid)
<dayyan> problema: ubuntu maverick, il computer dopo un po' di utilizzo comincia ad andare lento e persino il mouse si muove a scatti (il problema non c'era usando lucid)
<jester-> dayyan: scalda?
<r4ffy> Salve mi sono reso conto che l'abbassamento di luminosità sul mio extensa 5235
<r4ffy> non funziona
<dayyan> non mi pare
<r4ffy> ho provato un pò a fare una ricerca
<jester-> daff
<fabri> ciao a tutti... dopo un riavvio nautilus non riconosce il tema impostato... :(
<r4ffy> ma ho trovato poco
<r4ffy> come posso risolvere?
<jester-> dayyan: sono sintomi da surruscaldaemnto cpu, o lanci qualche apllicazione che ciuccia troppe risorse
<jester-> r4ffy: che centra nautilus col tema
<dayyan> mmm ora controllo un po' le applicazioni
<r4ffy> io non ho chiesto nulla di natilus jester-
<giovanni> qualcuno sa come far funzionare irc su empathy?
<jester-> dayyan: controlla con top
<r4ffy> hai confuso richiesta :D
<fabri> jester-, ho scritto io di nautilus
<r4ffy> <r4ffy> Salve mi sono reso conto che l'abbassamento di luminosità sul mio extensa 5235
<r4ffy> <r4ffy> non funziona
<r4ffy> questa era la mia req
<jester-> fabri: eh cosa centra nautilus
<dayyan> il più pesante dopo empathy che sto usando per la chat ora è compiz a 17 mb
<fabri> tema gtk, dopo un riavvio all'inizio l'aspetto non è quello del tema scelto, ma quello di default spartano
<jester-> dayyan: comincia a disattivare gli effetti
<dayyan> provato già
<jester-> fabri: tema di serie p preso in giro
<fabri> no no
<fabri> equinox installato da repository
<dayyan> r4ffy ho anche io quel portatile e il comando sulla tastiera manco a me funziona..prova a regolarlo tramite il risparmio energetico
<jester-> fabri: porva a mettere uno di serie
<jester-> dust o simile
<r4ffy> niente da fare gia provato
<r4ffy> ho anche aggiunto acpi qualcosa a /etc/grub/default
<fabri> niente jester- ... resta il solito... mando screenshot?
<jester-> fabri: è per vedere se è colpa del tema
<r4ffy> /etc/default/grub  acpi_osi='Linux'
<r4ffy> per precisione :)
<dayyan> r4ffy tieni comunque presente che l'illuminazione si riduce automaticamente se sei collegato alla corrente o usi la batteria
<r4ffy> eh a me non lo fa
<r4ffy> considera che di questo portatile esistono molte "revisioni"
<dayyan> se vai in Gestione Alimentazione che ti dice alla voce "luminosità dello schermo"?
<dayyan> io tipo ho impostato al 100%
<r4ffy> pure io
<jester1-> r4ffy: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ro acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<dayyan> se provi ad abbassarlo si riduce la luminosità?
<jester1-> r4ffy: e sudo update-grub
<r4ffy> devo aggiungerla in /etc/grub/default la stringa?
<jester-> r4ffy: mofica la riga
<r4ffy> che ho messo io
<r4ffy> ?
<jester-> r4ffy: in /etc/default(grub
<r4ffy> ok
<jester-> hai detto di aver messo solo la prima opzione
<r4ffy> si
<r4ffy> ok fatto
<r4ffy> ora riavvio
<r4ffy> e vedo
<r4ffy> giusto?
<FloodBotIt1> r4ffy: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> update-grub
<r4ffy> non update-grub2?
<jester-> r4ffy: sudo update-grub
<jester-> è uguale
<r4ffy> ok
<dayyan> allora la temperatura nel computer è 43°, quindi si tratta di qualche programma
<r4ffy> fatto
<r4ffy> ora riavvio
<jester-> dayyan: da top lo vedi cosa ciuccia la cpu
<jester-> dayyan: prova pure ad usare il penultimo kernel
<dayyan> mmmm ok
<dayyan> come dovevo fare? entrare in grub?
<r4ffy> jester- ora non va proprio piu la luminosità
<jester-> dayyan: premi tab al boot
<r4ffy> neanche in gestione alimentazione
<jester-> r4ffy: non so cosa dirti
<dayyan> ok grazie
<r4ffy> la tolgo?
<jester-> r4ffy:cerca con gugl per tipo pc
<jester-> r4ffy: pure sui forum it en
<r4ffy> dopo provo anche sul  chan ufficiale
<r4ffy> in ing
<jester-> anche
<jester-> r4ffy: magari c'è altra stringa o workaround per il tuo pc
<r4ffy> ok grazie del supporto
<Infrid64> ciao a tutti!
<Infrid64> qualcuno per caso sa cosa voglia dire "out of disk" durante l'avvio? :D
<jester-> Infrid64: ??
<Infrid64> si?
<LucaMi> ciao
<LucaMi> c'e' qualcuno?
<corso60> certamente!!!
<LucaMi> ciao
<marcuy> !ciao | LucaMi
<ubot-it> LucaMi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<LucaMi> non riesco a collegarmi con x chat a nessun server
<LucaMi> nemmeno per entrare qui!
<LucaMi> sto impazzendo
<Infrid64> ciao
<Infrid64> vado
<LucaMi> come mai?
<r4ffy> risalve ho trovato questo comando e funziona sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=FF funziona in hex
<r4ffy> come posso impostare l'aumento e la diminuzione
<r4ffy> ora con uno script
<marcuy> r4ffy, cosa succede
<r4ffy> luminosità schermo
<r4ffy> non impostabile acer extensa 5235
<Lucas> ciao
<marcuy> Lucas, ciao
<Grolu> c'è nessuno ?
<luca__> Buona sera
<marcuy> !sera | luca__
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sera'
<luca__> aggiornando il gestore pacchetti ottengo questi errori.... come posso sistemare?
<luca__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547760/
<marcuy> luca__, puoi disattivare quelle inidirizzi nel sources.list o aggiungere quelle pubkey al tuo sistema
<luca__> come aggiungo le pubkey ?
<marcuy> luca__,  gpg --export --armor <thepubkey> | sudo apt-key add -
<luca__> marcuy grazie
<Alex99> ciao, ho ubuntu 8.10, devo reinstallare win2000. poi come faccio a reinstallare il bootloader?
<marcuy> PREGO
<marcuy> !grub2ripristino | Alex99
<ubot-it> Alex99: Per ripristinare grub2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<matrix60> ciao. vi volevo chiedere se potevi installare ubuntu 10.10 su un pc di 768 mb di ram, con skeda video 128 mb e harddisk 60 gb, con istallato xp, il pc avrà un 5 anni ed è un po lento? ke ne dite?
<luca__> marcuy
<luca__> ho provato ma non funziona
<luca__> allora ho installato apt key manager
<marcuy> luca__, qual'e il messagio?
<luca__> non è stato possibile imortare la chiave
<luca__> importare
<luca__> gpg: ATTENZIONE: non è stato esportato nulla
<luca__> gpg: non sono stati trovati dati OpenPGP validi.
<antonio_> sarve!
<antonio_> ragazzi, io ho un processore intel a 64 bit e vorrei scaricarmi debian a 64 bit, che mi scarico la amd64 o ia64?
<Alex99> marcury: grazie. ora ci provo...sperem!!!
<luca__> ....non zono di qui!
<PaoloRotolo> antonio_, la amd64
<jester-> antonio_: /j #debian-it
<antonio_> denghiu :D e merri crismas XD
<giordano> salve a tutti e tutte, ho un piccolo problema la mia scheda pcmia ONDA  ET505UP non il nuovo kernel non funziona.
<Etneo> salve
<Etneo> ho un problema nel caricare la nuova versione di ubuntu 10.10
<Etneo> si blocca durante la prima installazione
<giordano> chi mi può aiutare a configurare una scheda pcmia onda modello ET505UP?
<Etneo>  (Process:272): Glib_WARNINGS ** : getpwuid_z(): failed due to unknown user id
<Matt_91> 'sera
<Etneo> ho un problema nel caricare la nuova versione di ubuntu 10.10
<Etneo>  si blocca durante la prima installazione
<corso60> opps!!
<Etneo> tutto tace
<jester-> Etneo: si blocca in che senso
<Etneo> ciao jester
<Etneo> (Process:272): Glib_WARNINGS ** : getpwuid_z(): failed due to unknown user id
<Etneo> questo msg
<bugster86> buongiorno
<bugster86> avrei bisogno di una consulenza per un boot da rete
<Etneo> id segue [o]
<jester-> Etneo: avvii e qaundo vedi l'errore
<bugster86> posso fare riferimento a qualcuno di voi?
<jester-> bugster86: scrivi la domanda chi sa e ha tempo ti risponde
<bugster86> ok ho seguito la qui presente guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete
<bugster86> ma non riesco a fare il boot dal pc client
<bugster86> cerco aiuto per questa cosa
<Etneo> jester appena appare ubuntu con le palline sotto si blocca ed appare quel messaggio
<jester-> bugster86: usare il cd minimale?
<Etneo> è stato fatto 2 download e due cd-rom diveersi ma con la stessa anomalia
<bugster86> intendi installazione da cd?
<jester-> bugster86: si ma minimale ti fa il bootstrap e poi scarichi e installi da internet
<bugster86> no aspetta non mi sono spiegato.... il lettore cd di questo pc non funziona
<movimento> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bugster86> per quello volevo un' installazione da LAN
<jester-> Etneo: ok ma quando da lperrore, e hai creato l'user in installazione?
<jester-> bugster86: usb?
<jester-> bugster86: che non ho eperienza da server
<bugster86> no no il bios non da la possibilità di fare il boot  da usb
<movimento> ragazzo per togliere vbox che mi da un errore?
<movimento> mi dice di reinstallare da capo,
<movimento> devo prima toglierlo però
<Etneo> no parte il disco per pochi secondi poi si blocca
<jester-> bugster86: seguendo la guida dove si incasina
<jester-> movimento: rimuovi completamente da synaptic
<bugster86> seguendo la guida non trovo problemi particolari... riesco a editare i file di configurazione e a fare il restart dei servizi....
<bugster86> ma quando collego i 2 pc
<bugster86> il pc client non fa il boot e rimane in schermata nera
<luca__> nell'aggiornamento pacchetti ricevo degli errori relativi alle chiavi non trovate ma non riesco ad aggiungerle
<movimento> io ho installato il pacchetto del sito
<luca__> aiutooo
<movimento> jester-,
<jester-> bugster86: non è che hai fatto casino con gli ip?
<bugster86> tutto può essere dunque....
<movimento> per l'uso usb
<bugster86> se vuoi posso descriverti un po' il tutto
<jester-> bugster86: secondo sono gli ip
<bugster86> la mia LAN interna è una 192.168.1.0 mask 255.255.255.0
<Etneo> in verità è un mio amico voleva lavorare con Linux ma si blocca dopo poco
<bugster86> e il mio pc dove ho installato dhcp3 è 192.168.1.4
<jester-> !gperr | luca__  sempre che i repo pirla che hai messo abbiano una key
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gperr'
<jester-> !gpgerr | luca__  sempre che i repo pirla che hai messo abbiano una key
<ubot-it> luca__  sempre che i repo pirla che hai messo abbiano una key: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<movimento> jester-,  ci sei?
<PaoloRotolo> twilight, scusa, potri chiederti una cosa?
<movimento> ciao ciao
<Etneo> jester letto
<luca__> jester- visto che anche cosi non funziona...cosa posso fare
<luca__> ?
<jester-> luca__: sulla pagina dove hai preso il repo non c'è la key?
<luca__> non sono molto pratico...
<luca__> non posso togliere i repo che non hanno una chiave??
<jester-> luca__: e se è un server del put e non ha la chiave pubblica cosi te lo tieni
<luca__> .....di fatti .....come lo elimino
<giordano> ragazzi/e noto ke la mia pcmia ONDA ET505UP funziona bene con il Kernel 26.30 mentre con la 27 non va cosa posso fare?
<jester-> luca__:  synaptic/impostazioni/repository
<jester-> giordano: avevi installato un driver'
<jester-> ?
<PaoloRotolo> jester- scusa il disturbo, potrei parlarti in privato?
<jester-> PaoloRotolo: avanti coi carri
<giordano> no quando l'ho inserita ha riconosciuta subito, ho eseguito la configurazione dell'operatore e poi non ha datp + problemi
<jester-> giordano: uname -r
<giordano> ps ora funziona perchè sono entrato con il kernel 26.30 è con il kernel successivo che non va.
<giordano> 2.6.32-26-generic
<jester-> giordano: il successivo sarebbe?
<jester-> giordano: 32-27?
<giordano> forse si
<Holden> !info linux-image-generic
<ubot-it> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.26.28 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<jester-> giordano: se con il 26 va usa quello non è detto che aggiornando il kernel si abbinano solo vantaggi
<Holden> giordano, il 27 non l'hanno ancora rilasciato, hai i proposed abilitati?
<giordano> ok proseguo per il tuo consiglio
<giordano> kosa
<jester-> Holden: e figurarsi se no
<Holden> jester-, mi pare di si, qui vedo fino al -26 http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-2.6.32&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<Holden> no, aspetta, il -27 è in updates
<jester-> Holden: comunque la solita storia
<giordano> cosa sono i proposed? come si abilitano?
<jester-> se di culo ha iul kernel che gli funza la chavetta se lo tenga stretto
<Holden> jester-, hmm... mi sa che stavolta giordano non ha colpa, penso che a tutti gli proporrà come aggiornamento il -27
<giordano> okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jester-> Holden: è una costante, tesano un tubo
<jester-> testano*
<Holden> jester-, io aspetto sto -27 da un anno :D finalmente le schede con chip saa7134 tornano a funzionare con il dvb-t
<jester-> Holden: fanno un po per uno
<jester-> funza non funza
<giordano> buona a tutti/e feste ci vediamo......................2011 a tuTTi/E
<pivellino-ubuntu> ragazzi mi servirebbe una buona configurazione per la luminosità e la lucentezza del monitor, lo schermo è inguardabile, troppa luce ma non basta abbassare la luminosità, che devo fare? grazie
<Lenn> Salve a tutti, il mio microfono non percepisce molto, escludendo L'opzione "è rotto" Dove potrei configurarlo?
<luca__> sto impazzendo!!!!
<jester-> Lenn: preferenze audio canale in
<Holden> Lenn, alsamixer
<Lenn> Grazie a tutti ragazzi siete una mano santa!
<Pot> Salve a tutti, vorrei modificare radicalmente il mio pannello gnome, come potrei aggiungervi una sezione nella quale posso vedere le applicazioni aperte?
<Alex__> Salve a tutti, ho un noioso problema con la versione netbook di ubuntu, vorrei togliere la barra laterale, e tornare al desktop normale, e a nautilus.
<carlos_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<BetaBrain> sera a tutti
<Alex__> Spero si possa fare qualcosa
<bugster86> buonasera. Ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu tramite LAN
<bugster86> devo installare ubuntu du un PC che non può fare boot da uSB e neanche da CD
<bugster86> ho seguito questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete
<filo1234> Alex__: ma non c'è desktop-switcher per passare alla modalità desktop?
<bugster86> ma quando accendo il PC client su cui voglio installare ubuntu non parte il processo di installazione
<bugster86> la procedura che ho seguito non mi ha dato errori
<bugster86> e il pc client è correttamente configurato da bios per fare il boot dalla rete
<bugster86> qualcuno ha esperienza in questo tipo di installazioni?
<giovanni> salve
<giovanni> sono connesso ad irc da empathy
<Alex__> filo1234 : Dovè questo switcher?
<giovanni> funziona?
<giovanni> Alex__: mi leggi?
<Alex__> si
<giovanni> Alex__: mistico allora funziona! grazie
<Alex__> prego
<paccez> Buonasera... Ho un problema strano con Ubuntu 10.10 a 64bit. Ultimamente ogni tanto, a caso, si spegne. È successo anche adesso e la cosa mi lascia un po' perplesso... Esiste un modo per sapere un po' cosa c'è che non va? Se interessa aggiungo che utlizzo un portatile e, attaccato con un usb c'è un raffreddatore (altre due ventole). La temperatura della GPU è attorno ai 70-80° (ouch!), possibile che sia quello?
<Alex__> filo1234 dicevo... è un programma che devo scaricare? o è gia presente?
<paccez> Nessuna idea?
<stefano> ciao a tutti
<stefano> ho questo errore che librerie devo aggiungere
<stefano> /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 version GLIBCXX_3.4.11
<OverMe> stefano, facendo cosa
<stefano> lanciando un comando
<OverMe> ...
<stefano> ./CCcam.x86
<stefano> non so se sbaglio ma da quello che ho capito non trova questa libreria
<OverMe> e cosa sarebbe?
<stefano> è un applicazione per far parire un server
<OverMe> intallata dai repo?
<OverMe> o presa in giro per l'internet?
<stefano> presa in giro
<OverMe> allora vai in #ubuntu-it-chat
<paccez> Hum... Sapete se esiste un modo per sapere la temperatura oltre la quale il PC si spegne da solo?
<Alex__> Non riesco a trovare desktop-switcher per il netbook remix
<filo1234> Alex__: uhm credo che vada installato
<Alex__> filo1234 si ma da apt non lo trova
<Alex__> filo1234 credo di dover aggiungere una repository, ma non so qualè per l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<paccez> Dove posso controllare, tra i LOG, come mai il PC s'è spento improvvisamente?
<OverMe> se si è spento improvvisamente dubito che abbia avuto il tempo di scrivere un log
<paccez> OverMe, non proprio all'improvviso. Era come se avessi schiacciato il tasto di accensione, s'è spento con tutti i messaggi del caso, ma senza che io abbia dato nessun ordine di farlo
<BetaBrain> paccez, prova con dmesg | less
<BetaBrain> o senza less
<BetaBrain> vediamo il log
<knap> ragazzi mi serve una info veloce
<BetaBrain> magari ti dice qualcosa li sempre se ha scritto qualcosa altrimenti e come dice OverMe
<knap> come posso inserire una stringa avviabile al reboot nei file di root senza che mi blocchi processi al riavvio
<filo1234> Alex__: sai che forse per la 10.10 non c'è il pacchetto?
<filo1234> knap: detto in parole povere?
<Alex__> filo1234: :S cioè devo tenermi la barra laterale?
<knap> detto in parole povere devo eseguire un eseguibile ... al riavvio sempre
<knap> dov'e' che l'ha inserisco ?
<filo1234> Alex__: sto cercando ma forse puoiinstallare ubuntu-desktop e scegliere al login la sessione
<Holden> knap, /etc/rc.local
<knap> okay provero' cosi'
<knap> Holden: nel decoder non c'e' /etc/rc.local
<knap> :D
<Holden> decoder?
<OverMe> -.-
<filo1234> -.-
<OverMe> knap, hai ubuntu su un decoder?
<knap> e su base linux e sul wiki e' riportato d'inserirla in /etc/init.d/rcs
<OverMe> inb4 vai in chat
<knap> OverMe: si e' su base linux
<knap> non e' ubuntu ma e' linux 100%
<OverMe> knap, qui siamo su ubuntu-it non su linux-based-non-importa-cosa-it
<filo1234> ma qui è ubuntu 100%
<Alex__> filo1234 reinstallare la distro? pero stavolta prendendo ubuntu-desktop invece del remix?
<paccez> BetaBrain, come faccio a sapere cosa mi interessa? Ti copio tutto il risultato?
<filo1234> no installa il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop ...poi al login scegli la sessione da avviare Alex__
<knap> OverMe: filo1234: okay lo so che l'ho e' lo sono anche io .... ma potrei inserla anche in modules.conf ? giusto ?
<Alex__> a ok
<Alex__> filo1234 provo subito, ti ringrazio
<BetaBrain> paccez, e come cercare un ago in un maxi pagliaio cmq  prova
<BetaBrain> !paste | paccez
<ubot-it> paccez: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paccez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547792/
<paccez> Grazie BetaBrain del link ;)
<paccez> Mi hai velocizzato la cosa ;)
<paccez> Sinceramente non so manco dove guardare... Indizi?
<BetaBrain> di nulla
<BetaBrain> aspe gli do uno sguardo
<peloponneso> è possibile avere sott'occhio la velocità di download di transmission sul pannello in alto a dx?
<paccez> gentilissimo ;)+
<redmoon> salve
<redmoon> a tutti
<redmoon> ho installato da poco ubuntu 10.4
<redmoon> va da dio.... alla grande
<redmoon> l ho installata per sbaglio, ho messo il cd in xp e mi è partita installazione
<redmoon> fortuna i dati li tengo in hd esterni
<redmoon> volevo chiedere
<redmoon> come posso configurare l iphone?
<redmoon> visto che non ho itunes su ubuntu?
<paccez> Configurare in che senso? Metterci su la musica intendi?
<BetaBrain> paccez, per caso il file system e in ext4 ?
<peloponneso> redmoon, l'iphone viene visto come un hd esterno in ubuntu
<redmoon> no vedere  l iphone e aggiornarlo
<redmoon> lo so
<redmoon> sai che ci sono aggiornamenti da fare
<paccez> BetaBrain, sì
<peloponneso> redmoon, quelli li fai solo tramite itunes
<paccez> redmoon, quelli non puoi farli da Ubuntu
<redmoon> è l unica cosa che mi interessa
<redmoon> la musica l ascolto da altre parti
<redmoon> le applicazioni li scarico dal telefono
<peloponneso> redmoon, dovresti installare itunes su ubuntu
<redmoon> posso installare anche xp? sullo stesso hd?
<paccez> BetaBrain, è quello il problema?
<redmoon> cosi li sopra ci tengo itunes
<redmoon> poi ho un vecchio pc di 4 anni fa
<peloponneso> redmoon, ma certo!
<redmoon> ho provato a installarlo su quel pc e non si installa
<Holden> redmoon, che pc è?
<redmoon> sarà un pentium
<redmoon> avra' sessanta gb
<Holden> pentium IV?
<redmoon> e 512 di ramm
<redmoon> io cercavo un s.o. per quel pc
<Holden> redmoon, dovrebbe andare con quelle specifiche. scheda video?
<redmoon> ho provato a installare linpus, ci sono riuscito, ma p pesante
<redmoon> ci stava su xp
<redmoon> ma era lento
<redmoon> non so la scheda video
<redmoon> leggevo che avrei dovuto fare una partizione
<redmoon> per linpus
<Holden> redmoon, ma il livecd si avvia?
<redmoon> esiste una versione ancora piu leggera?
<redmoon> si si avvia
<Holden> c'è xubuntu
<redmoon> lo già installato
<redmoon> xubuntu è piu leggero di linpus?
<redmoon> anche di linux lite?
<Holden> no di ubuntu, di linpus non saprei
<redmoon> ho 2 pc
<redmoon> per sbaglio ho messo per curiosare ubuntu sul "buono" e mi è partita installazione e mi ha cancellato xp. Adesso mi trovo bene con ubuntu 10.4
<redmoon> il problema si pone sul vecchio pc
<redmoon> che è solo di 4 anni fa
<Holden> ok, ma hai provato il livecd sul vecchio pc?
<redmoon> vorrei regalarlo a mia sorella, le sue esigenze sarebbero quelle di mettere le foto, e di navigare su interne
<filo1234> non dovevi dirlgi di cancellare tutto il disco e avresti tenuto anche xp
<redmoon> lo so, ma oramai il pasticcio è fatto
<redmoon> poi ho installato una serie di programmi e va alla grande
<redmoon> mi piace molto...ubuntu
<BetaBrain> filo1234, il comando per vedere  i dischi attaccati non ricordo piu
<redmoon> il mio problema era quello "vecchio"
<peloponneso> filo1234, sei in grado d'aiutarmi?
<redmoon> da mettere un so leggero per mia sorella
<filo1234> redmoon: installa xubuntu sull'altro pc e poi al limite provi ad installare lubuntu-desktop e vedi se va meglio
<filo1234> BetaBrain: sudo fdisk -l  ( smemoreato )
<filo1234> (smemorato)*
<redmoon> mi dai per favore un link dove scaricarlo?
<paccez> filo1234, c'è Lubuntu, perché usare Xubuntu e installare a parte lubuntu-desktop?
<BetaBrain> mi vergogno
<BetaBrain> :(
<redmoon> devo scaricare l iso?
<Holden> peloponneso, credo che transmission può mettere una icona vicino l'orologio, ma per la velocità della rete devi cercare una applet credo
<filo1234> paccez: perchè lubuntu non è supportata ufficialmente
<redmoon> avete un link?
<filo1234> quindi installi xubuntu e poi scarichi lubuntu-desktop dai repo
<paccez> filo1234, vabbeh... Secondo me è mille volte meglio e va da Dio
<BetaBrain> paccez, mi dai quel comando e  me lo pasti sudo fdisk -l
<filo1234> paccez: si ma non è supportata....se per te va meglio sono contento per te
<redmoon> posso avere il link per scaricare xubuntu?
<Holden> redmoon, http://www.xubuntu.org/
<Holden> http://www.xubuntu.org/getubuntu
<BetaBrain> paccez, ricevuto? sudo fdisk -l e me lo fai vedere
<paccez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547795/
<paccez> Ecco BetaBrain
<redmoon> grazie
<paccez> Scusa il ritardo
<redmoon> provo domani che ho finito i cd...
<redmoon> scarico file ISO e masterizzo file immagine
<redmoon> poi lo metto dentro e parte in automatico
<redmoon> vero?
<redmoon> poi come scarico il desktop?
<Holden> redmoon, se vuoi vedere com'è puoi anche provarla su virtualox
<filo1234> devi impostare il bios per partire da cd
<Holden> virtualbox*
<redmoon> cosa vuol dire vedere come?
<redmoon> bios????
<filo1234> Holden: eh ma non capisce se gira bene su quel pc però
<BetaBrain> paccez, la home non e separata o sbaglio?
<redmoon> cosa vuol dire?
<Holden> filo1234, no, sul pc "buono" :)
<Holden> filo1234, tanto deve usare quello per fare il cd
<redmoon> il buono... va bene cosi,
<redmoon> il problema è il vecchio
<filo1234> Holden: si si ma non può vedere le prestazioni che ha sul pc "antico"
<paccez> BetaBrain, no, non sbagli
<filo1234> può solo vedere come sia graficamente
<paccez> Purtroppo avevo fretta e ho fatto fare di default ad Ubuntu pensando che separasse in automatico
<Holden> si, vero
<redmoon> al limite sul buono faccio scaricare xp sul buono per alcuni programmi che mi interessano di windows  tipo itunes e
<paccez> E ad oggi non ho ancora voluto sbattermi per reinstallare separando le cose... Esiste un modo veloce per farlo senza reinstallare?
<paccez> È quello il problema?
<BetaBrain> allora io noto errori sul disco cioe sda1  408.082372] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=600
<BetaBrain> ed e come se tu avessi spento il pc
<filo1234> ?
<paccez> Hum... Ma se non l'ho spento io cosa può essere stato?
<filo1234> quella è la root che ha come opzione il reomount in sola lettura in caso di errori
<BetaBrain> ok allora  non e un errore
<BetaBrain> o sbaglio filo1234  perche la cosa  nel log si ripete piu volte
<filo1234> BetaBrain: non ho il log
<filo1234> :d
<BetaBrain> aspe  :d
<BetaBrain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547792/
<redmoon> bene buon proseguimento... provero' con xubuntu
<redmoon> poi domani mi rifaccio vivo se ci sono problemi ciao a tutti
<paccez> redmoon, buona serata ;)
<filo1234> BetaBrain: ma che log è?
<BetaBrain> il dmesg di paccez
<BetaBrain> gli si e spento il pc in modo anomalo a quanto dice
<filo1234> be meglio vedere il syslog
<filo1234> ma comunque difficile che trovi il perchè
<paccez> più d'una volta in due giorni
<BetaBrain> si lodicevamo prima  ma  sia  ci piacciono i "gialli" :D
<BetaBrain> ma sai*
<BetaBrain> mmm allora
<BetaBrain> paccez, senti se fossi al tuo posto rimetterei le cose apposto :D
<BetaBrain> partendo da salvare tutto- reinstallare in ext3 mettere la home separata e ricominciare
<paccez> come posso fare senza reinstallare
<BetaBrain> nulla
<BetaBrain> faresti ancora piu danni che resto!!
<paccez> .___.
<paccez> lol
<BetaBrain> esperienza
<paccez> ext3? Come mai?
<BetaBrain> te lo dice uno che  ha reinstallato  linux  in un mese  10 volte
<BetaBrain> cmq  brutti ricordi
<paccez> Beeeeeene ;)
<BetaBrain> paccez, ext4 si sono avuti molti problemi sulla perdita di dati
<paccez> O____O
<BetaBrain> ext3 e piu stabile
<yvesBsAs> no, ext3 è stabile, ext4 no..
<paccez> grazie della dritta ^^
<BetaBrain> yvesBsAs, cosa ho detto -_-.
<paccez> Altri suggerimenti su come salvare il tutto in fretta?
<paccez> Clonezilla può essere utile?
<BetaBrain> si prendi la home  e copiala da qualche parte
<yvesBsAs> "è più stabile", no, "è stabile"
<BetaBrain> che formale  Prrrrrrr :D
<yvesBsAs> ghghghgh, prutt! :P
<filo1234> paccez: si clonezilla is the best
<paccez> posso sistemare le partizioni con Clonezilla senza reinstallare?
<filo1234> paccez: ma ricordati di usare stesso user e password però
<Holden> paccez, un attimo, fai vedere il file /var/log/syslog
<paccez> BetaBrain, questo però lo sconsigli vero?
<paccez> Holden, qualcosa di particolare?
<Holden> paccez, gedit /var/log/syslog , copia/incolla tutto su pastebin
<BetaBrain> cosa paccez ? ( ma ricordati di usare stesso user e password però ) se lo dice filo1234  sicuro
<filo1234> BetaBrain: se deve clonare la home dopo che ha reisntallato dico
<BetaBrain> e di veder il syslog si anche quello magari  scopriamo qualcosa
<filo1234> durante l'nstallazione deve usare stesso user e password
<paccez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547800/
<BetaBrain> paccez, io non ho mai usato Clonezilla ma  sempre meglio domandare prima  di fare danni
<BetaBrain> e per user e pass si usa le stesse  nn si sa mai
<paccez> Non capisco... Se tanto reinstallo a cosa serve?
<BetaBrain> ok adesso paccez a che ora  e successo il misfatto
<BetaBrain> e per la  home  paccez
<paccez> non so esattamente... le sette tipo
<yvesBsAs> paccez, che è quel log?
<yvesBsAs> dmesg o syslog?
<paccez> syslog
<BetaBrain> paccez, alle sette e generico 7 PM o Am o 19
<yvesBsAs> haa, mi son preso paura :D
<BetaBrain> MUAhAhAhAh
<BetaBrain> yvesBsAs,  lol
<paccez> 19
<BetaBrain> ok
<paccez> lol
<BetaBrain> 26 18:36:53 mind blueman-mechanism: Exiting
<BetaBrain> Dec 26 19:17:01 mind CRON[2411]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<GianlucaB> salve
<paccez> blueman non è il bluetooth
<BetaBrain> credo sto guardando
<GianlucaB> posso chiedere un'aiuto?
<paccez> mah...
<filo1234> io farei una bella pulizia alla cpu e ci metetrei un po' di pasta, poi farei un test della ram
<paccez> pasta?
<filo1234> eh barilla
<BetaBrain> si paccez ha a che fare col bruttut
<filo1234> lol
<BetaBrain> LOL
<paccez> lol
<filo1234> pasta dissipatrice
<BetaBrain> tu hai  device  bruttut attaccate paccez ?
<Holden> paccez,
<GianlucaB> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come installare dei pacchetti su ubuntu?
<Holden> paccez, trovato
<BetaBrain> Holden, spara
<filo1234> !synaptic | GianlucaB
<ubot-it> GianlucaB: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<Holden> paccez, Dec 26 21:16:08 mind kernel: [ 9629.453101] Critical temperature reached (90 C), shutting down.
<BetaBrain> LOL
<filo1234> ah eccola
<GianlucaB> grazie
<BetaBrain> grande Holden  trovato
<Holden> paccez, e altro problemi, tipo virtualbox va in segfault
<Holden> paccez, driver audio con qualche problema
<paccez> aléééé
<Holden> paccez, cmq, controlla subito la ventola della cpu
<paccez> come faccio?
<BetaBrain> se gira..... :D
<paccez> omg
<filo1234> girare gira altrimenti si spegne dopo un secondo
<filo1234> io farei una bella pulizia alla cpu e ci metetrei un po' di pasta, poi farei un test della ram
<filo1234> \o/
<GianlucaB> no, aspetta, io devo installare dei driver , scaricati dal sito del produttore, e mi ritrovo un file rpm.tar.gz
<Holden> apri il pc e vedi se c'è polvere nella ventola o se è proprio ferma paccez
<paccez> gira, gira, ma è un portatile quindi non posso smontarlo...
<Holden> paccez, con l'aria compressa
<filo1234> perchè i portatili sono chiusi a caldo? :p
<BetaBrain> paccez, installa sudo apt-get xsensors  serve per veder ele temperature
<paccez> Holden, non è ferma, quello no
<paccez> io ho lm-sensors
<Holden> paccez, ma il portatile diventa incandescente?
<filo1234> paccez: be portalo da qualche parte senon ti fidi delle tue mani..meglio spendere 50 euro oggi che buttare il pc domani
<BetaBrain> paccez, ok uguale
<paccez> molto caldo, sì
<Holden> paccez, ok, deve esserci qualcosa che non va... quanti anni ha?
<BetaBrain> ok vediamo alla base  paccez marca e modello del pc e da quanto lo hai?
<paccez> 1 anno, acer aspire 7738
<Holden> paccez, inoltre controlla che non ci sia qualche processo che manda la cpu al 100%
<paccez> Xorg cpu 55
<BetaBrain> paccez,  acer aspire 7738 o  acer aspire 7738g
<paccez> 7738g
<BetaBrain> ok
<Holden> qui Xord 2%
<Holden> Xorg*
<paccez> .____.
<yvesBsAs> paccez, disattiva gli effetti
<paccez> fermi tutti...
<paccez> Da bravo incoscente io uso un repository chiamato
<paccez> Ubuntu X Swat
 * filo1234 carica il fucile
<paccez> è possibile che sia la roba installata da quello che mi mandi Xorg in pappa e che causi il tutto?
<Holden> paccez, perchè ti fai del male? :D
<paccez> lol
<paccez> Perché lessi che fixava il bug di plymouth
<BetaBrain> paccez, da quello che leggo in giro e un problema  comune sembra anche la scheda video  succhia parecchio
<Holden> ringrazie che non ti ha preso fuoco il pc :D
<filo1234> spero ti si fonda il pc tra 10 secondi
<paccez> visto che con nessuna guida sono riuscito a sistemarlo
<BetaBrain> quoto Holden  :D
<paccez> quindi disattivo il repository e sono a posto? O meglio, lo disattivo e cosa disinstallo?
 * yvesBsAs passa le munizioni calibro 12 a pallettoni a filo
<paccez> lessi *panettoni*
<filo1234> paccez: be quello che hai installato da quel coso
<Holden> paccez, tutto quello che hai messo, cerca i pacchetti uno per uno...
 * BetaBrain si ripara in trincea....
<filo1234> questo dimostra che il problema alla fine dei conti è sempre umano
<paccez> Dunque. Vedo solo ora tutta la m***a che c'è dentro... Disinstallo tutto senza problemi? filo1234, l'utente?
<BetaBrain> filo1234, non eri convinto ancora :P
<filo1234> BetaBrain: ho sempre qualche speranza
<BetaBrain> filo1234, e l'ottimismo della vita :)
<filo1234> paccez: rimuovi quello che hai installato per X da quel repo
<filo1234> poi vedi un po'
<filo1234> tieno d'occhio i processi
<filo1234> tieni*
<filo1234> paccez: se poi vuoi fare una cosa pulita...ti salvi i dati e reinstalli
<filo1234> per tutto il resto...c'è mastercard
<paccez> Questo è quello che c'è in quel repo: http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=3039
<BetaBrain> io dico la mia paccez se non hai nulla da fare e vuoi imparare meglio a usare ubuntu senza troppi errori ricomincia da capo ma ricordati gli errori commessi
<GianlucaB> aiuto
<paccez> BetaBrain, pensa che sono due anni che uso ubuntu... Solo che stavolta sono stato un po' troppo sicuro di me, imprudente e ho fatto una install alla ca**o di cane.
<paccez> tolgo tutto quello che c'è nell'immagine allora?
<BetaBrain> filo1234, mmmmAstroCarde voli coi debiti ihihihihih
<Holden> !aiuto | GianlucaB
<ubot-it> GianlucaB: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<BetaBrain> u mamma li ce xserve xorg ecc ecc
<paccez> Ok, reinstallo :E
<paccez> A 'sto punto solo una cosa mi preoccupa.
<BetaBrain> paccez, non preoccuparti
<paccez> Oltre a copiare paro paro la home altrove per poi rimetterla al suo posto
<filo1234> paccez: non farlo! salva i dati e rifai tutto
<paccez> C'è altro che posso fare per non dover scaricare i quintali di aggiornamenti o roba simile?
<paccez> No vero?
<filo1234> perdi tempo e basta
<paccez> E immagino che installare Ubuntu senza formattare sia altrettanto una perdita di tempo...
<paccez> In sostanza: cosa perdo e cosa no?
<filo1234> paccez: i programmi installati e le personalizzazioni
<BetaBrain> paccez, la home la salvi---- reinstalli tutto seguendo semplici consigli----- nella nuova home  metti quello che  ritieni piu utile o importante dalla vecchia  home
<BetaBrain> tutto li
<paccez> Ok, reinstallo tutto. Consigli o suggerimenti per non perdere troppo tempo? Tre partizioni, root, swap, home. Che dimensioni? In che ordine? Altro?
<BetaBrain> allora
<BetaBrain> paccez, quanta ram hai?
<GianlucaB> ok la domanda è semplice, devo installare dei driver in formato tar.gz
<paccez> 4 GB
<GianlucaB> sono nuovo di ubuntu, e sono alle prime armi
<GianlucaB> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<BetaBrain> allora paccez 2 gb sono piu che sufficenti di swap
<Holden> allora te lo scosiglio
<Holden> GianlucaB,
<GianlucaB> cioè?
<Holden> GianlucaB, che drivers sono?
<GianlucaB> devo installare questi driver altrimenti non posso utilizzare la stampante
<Holden> GianlucaB, hanno delle istruzioni allegate?
<paccez> Ok, dimensioni di root? È indifferente l'ordine in cui le creo?
<yvesBsAs> hai solo ubuntu li sopra?
<Holden> paccez, prima crea la root, circa 10Gb dovrebbero bastare
<BetaBrain> paccez, partizione swap  2GB partizione / 10-20 GB il resto home ma dato che hai un disco da 500GB creerei un ulteriore partizione da tenere ferma li e salvarci cose
<BetaBrain> / = root
<GianlucaB> no, ci sono 2 file all'interno, un .rpm e un'altro file  install.sh
<paccez> Utilità? Una sorta di hd d'emergenza?
<BetaBrain> si paccez
<paccez> Ok, bell'idea. Tutto, ovviamente, ext3
<BetaBrain> si ovvimaente
<Holden> GianlucaB, hmm... ubuntu usa i pacchetti in formato .deb, quindi non so se può funzionare
<BetaBrain> avviamente ovviamente
<filo1234> GianlucaB: che stampante è?
<yvesBsAs> paccez, si chiama "salva chiappe" in caso di disastri disastrosi
<BetaBrain> LOL yvesBsAs
<Holden> GianlucaB, comunque devono esserci delle istruzioni sul sito dove hai preso i files
<paccez> Ok.
<GianlucaB> i fle li ho presi dal sito del produttore Canon
<yvesBsAs> GianlucaB, prendi il file install.sh ed aprilo con gedit, copia il contenuto si
<yvesBsAs> !paste | GianlucaB
<ubot-it> GianlucaB: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BetaBrain> paccez, poi per qualsiasi o quasi per  qualsiasi cosa siamo qui a fare del bene come la caritas :P
<paccez> lol
<paccez> Temo solo di dimenticarmi qualcosa... Hum...
<paccez> Movvedo un po', esiste un modo per non perdere le impostazioni di Wine/PlayonLinux riguardanti i software installati tramite essi?
<yvesBsAs> copiato il log della chat, paccez
<mokok> buona sera  a tutto il ch
<BetaBrain> paccez, e li non so proprio dome iniziare
<paccez> lol
<GianlucaB> come funziona questo paste.ubuntu.com ?
<paccez> Massì, vado a speranza LOL
<BetaBrain> !chat | paccez
<ubot-it> paccez: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<yvesBsAs> GianlucaB, copia il testo sulla pagina, metti il nick, dai ok, e copiaci sulla chat il link alla pagina
<BetaBrain> li puoi venire quando sei disperato paccez
<paccez> BetaBrain, grazie, ma ormai sono lanciatissimo quindi vado LOL
<BetaBrain> Grandioso
<paccez> E se tutto va bene inizierò a darvi una mano per i supporti minori in modo da non sentirmi troppo in debito XD
<BetaBrain> LOL
<GianlucaB> quale link?  a me appare un download as text
<GianlucaB> e si clicco sopra mi chiede nome utente e password
<BetaBrain> paccez, devi fare la domanda di assunzione
<paccez> BetaBrain, anche qui?
<paccez> lol
<paccez> Ok, sto copiando quel che mi serve della home...
<BetaBrain> si ma qui i soldi non li vedi e tutta gloria
<paccez> Bene, bene, lo metterò sul curriculum
<GianlucaB> scusate dove lo trovo gedit?
<paccez> Applicazioni -> Accessori
<GianlucaB> possibile che io non lo abbia?
<Holden> Editor di testo
<GianlucaB> a ecco
<BetaBrain> GianlucaB, apri un  terminale e dai sudo apt-get install gedit
<BetaBrain> altro non so  che dirti
<yvesBsAs> GianlucaB, click destro sul file -> apri con -> gedit
<GianlucaB> mi dice che è impossibile aprire il file
<adghdg> salve
<yvesBsAs> cioè? se è un .sh non è un binario, è uno script, che cavolo di file è?
<yvesBsAs> quanto è grande GianlucaB ?
<GianlucaB> 40Kb
<yvesBsAs> naa, copiamo (non spostarlo) nella tua home
<GianlucaB> mi dice che è impossibile aprire, perchè l'editor di testo non ha riconosciuto la codifica dei caratteri
<yvesBsAs> una volta copiato dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> cat $HOME/install.sh
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se appaiono dei simboli strambi
<vito_> sono ancora a piedi col disco fisso ubuntu non lo vede.... wrong fs type, bad option,ecc.ecc qualcuno mi aiuta a recuperarlo?
<yvesBsAs> vito_, se è corrotto devi usare testdisk, o comunque un software di recupero
<vito_> ora l'ho collegato ad un'altro pc via usb e nel terminale lo vedo
<yvesBsAs> lo "vedi" in che senso?
<vito_> è corrotto solo il grub dovuto al cavo che non faceva bene contatto
<vito_> vedo il disco presente
<filo1234> vito_: gli hai fatto un fsck?
<yvesBsAs> se è solo il grub non puoi ripristinarlo?
<vito_> non sono riuscito a ripristinare il grub, ubuntu non vede nemmeno il disco
<filo1234> sono ancora a piedi col disco fisso ubuntu non lo vede.... wrong fs type, bad option,ecc.ecc
<filo1234> come fa adirti questo se non vede il disco?
<DAMN3dg1rl> salve:D
<DAMN3dg1rl> @seen acaso_
<ubottu-it> DAMN3dg1rl: acaso_ was last seen in #ubuntu-it 22 hours, 48 minutes, and 36 seconds ago: <acaso_> Holden,  comunque ha funzionato alla grande e ora si connette!
<vito_> lo vedo con un'altro pc via usb e questi errori me li dà il terminale quando cerco di caricare grub
<yvesBsAs> non capisco, il terminale lo vede e il ripristino no...
<GianlucaB> scusate, stò ancora cercando i driver, ho trovato il file .deb, ma mi dice architettura i386 errata, che vuol dire?
<DAMN3dg1rl> GianlucaB, stai eseguendo un sistema a 64 bit ?
<GianlucaB> da dove lo vedo?
<DAMN3dg1rl> GianlucaB, uname -a
<DAMN3dg1rl> passa l'output
<vito_> il disco corrotto è sdb      http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547811/
<GianlucaB> x86_64 GNU/Linux    è questo?
<DAMN3dg1rl> s'
<GianlucaB> quindi?
<DAMN3dg1rl> stai usando un sistema a 64 bit, devi installare il pacco a 64 bit
<GianlucaB> il driver è quello, non ce ne sono altri
<DAMN3dg1rl> GianlucaB, il driver di cosa ? dove lo scarichi ?
<GianlucaB> il driver della stampante canon, scaricato dal sito del produttore
<DAMN3dg1rl> passa il link
<GianlucaB> http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/P/search?model=PIXMA+MP648&menu=download&filter=0&start=0
<Carlin0> i driver canon sono tutti a 32 bits
<GianlucaB> quindi, butto via la stamapante
<DAMN3dg1rl> GianlucaB, no
<GianlucaB> o installo un ubunto a 32 bit
<DAMN3dg1rl> hai due strade, scaricare i sorgenti
<DAMN3dg1rl> e ricompilarli
<GianlucaB> li ho scaricati sono file rpm
<DAMN3dg1rl> o installare le librerie a 32 bits
<vito_> gparted non lo trova
<GianlucaB> che però non sò come utilizzare
<DAMN3dg1rl> rpm non sono sorgenti, sono binari per fedora/red hat
<DAMN3dg1rl> vedi i source files ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> http://tinyurl.com/3yjrzmt
<filo1234> GianlucaB: ma tu sei certo che la stampante non funzioni senza quella roba?
<vito_> bhè se nessuno può aiutarmi vado a nanna che domani si lavora........'notte
<GianlucaB> si praticamente se vado a stampare qualcosa, non ho nessuna stampante da selezionare
<filo1234> si ma hai provato ad installarla da aggiungi stampante?
<DAMN3dg1rl> hai settato cups per vederla ?
<GianlucaB> che è crups,
<filo1234> GianlucaB: se non la installi non c'è di sicuro
<filo1234> GianlucaB: sistema amministrazione stampa
<filo1234> prova ad installarla
<GianlucaB> scuaste ma dopo 15 anni di windows, è 2 giorni che utilizzo Ubuntu
<GianlucaB> se facio aggiungi, inizia a cercare i driver
<GianlucaB> ma poi una volta trovati dei drver, nessuno funziona
<filo1234> ah allora li hai provati
<filo1234> GianlucaB: mi dici il modello?
<GianlucaB> cioè io attivo i driver, ma poi dopo averli attivati, se torno su Amministrazione , stampa non c'è nessuna stampante da selezionare
<GianlucaB> sbaglio qualcosa io?
<filo1234> no questo passaggio non mi è chiaro
<filo1234> ma la porti a termine l'installazione?
<GianlucaB> allora io clicco su aggiungi, giusto?
<filo1234> eh
<FrigoVuoto> prova a guardare dalla gestione menu ....non sia mai che l'icona è nascasta.....in tal caso metti segno di spunta
<GianlucaB> mi trova una stampante connessa alla usb, e mi dice anchhe che è la mp640
<filo1234> eh
<GianlucaB> a quel punto clicco avanti e mi appare la finestra ricerca driver
<filo1234> scegli canon e dovrebeb darti dei driver di default
<GianlucaB> scelgo Canon
<GianlucaB> ma il mio modello nella lista non appare
<GianlucaB> Canon MP640
<GianlucaB> non c'è
<filo1234> GianlucaB: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313945
<GianlucaB> ora provo
<Cyanide_> sera
<Cyanide_> in qualche modo, non so come abbia fatto, quando clicco un collegamento nel menù risorse del pannello da home a scaricati mi si apre un applicazione presente in applicazioni audio e video
<GianlucaB> <filo1234>  purtroppo mi dice che l'architettura del pacchetto non corrsiponde a quella del sistema AMD64
<GianlucaB> io sono andato avnti ugualmente, ignorando gli errori, e finalmente ho la stampante funzionante
<GianlucaB> grazie a tutti
<GianlucaB> anche se non ci ho capito niente di quello che ho fatto
<Cyanide_> stò provando delle soluzioni prima di eliminare le cartelle necessarie per ripristinare il desktop all'origine ma non riesco a sistemare il problema
<filo1234> GianlucaB: se hai seguito quella guida con il comando dpkg hai forzato l'architettura
<filo1234> quindi hai installato il pacchetto 32bit su una 64bit
<Cyanide_> quello che volevo capire è da dove gestisco i link del menù risorse per tentare di risolvere il problema
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-19
<matteo__> hallo , i'm working on something that involves udev , and i cannot escape from error loop, i need to execute a script from udev
<matteo__> but without mapping the usbstick on vendors , models and so on
<matteo__> i need that must be independent from the stick , i saw that that the ATTRS ignores the != conditions
<matteo__> anyone can point me to a solutions ? - i know it's stupid but i must do that way -
<hurry> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Shin3> giorno
<Shin3> ho dato il comando per il riavvio del server samba /etc/init.d/samba restart non è valido
<Odo> Giorno
<Shin3> \o Odo
<Odo> Shin3, buondi
<Shin3> Odo, per riavviare samba ho dato questo comando /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Odo> Shin3, si
<Odo> con il sudo
<Odo> o sudo service samba restart
<Shin3> sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<Shin3> ah ecco provo quello ù
<Shin3> manco quello
<Odo> Shin3, spetta ora guardo
<Shin3> ho cercato nel wiki ma mi da solo quel comando iniziale ok tnx
<Odo> Shin3, sudo service smbd restart
<Odo> sarebbe sambadeamon smbd
<Shin3> ah ecco
<Shin3> ok andato ora vedo se ho impostato bene per farlo vedere a win7
<Odo> Shin3, si ma se non va considera di fare un riavvio
<Shin3> ok
<Shin3> almeno mi vede ubuntu anche se non riesco a fare l'accesso
<Shin3> ok riavvio provo così
<Shin3> tnx intanto Odo
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buonissima giornata! :)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<alex9518> salve a tutti volevo sentire diversi pareri. voglio installare ubuntu in dual booting con 7 e per farlo ho letto che e meglio farsi una immagine di windows x un eventuale restore, e partizionare l-hard disk per windows e per ubuntu.. funzioner' secondo voi
<jester-> alex9518: a dire la verità si capisce poco di cosa vorresti fare
<alex9518> installare ubuntu sull-hard disk mantenendo windows
<jester-> alex9518: hai un solo hd?
<alex9518> ebbene si
<jester-> alex9518: adesso è interamente occupato da seven?
<alex9518> penso di si, perche non l-ho mai partzionato
<jester-> alex9518: allora devi deframmentare seven poi da live riduci la partizione e dici all'installare di metter lnux sullo spazio libero contiguo, se hai dati importanti in seven un backup sarebbe di rigore comunque che si installi linux o no
<alex9518> ok! quindi si puo partizionare da live, pensavo si dovesse fare da win
<jester-> alex9518: certo, si fa con gparted
<jester-> alex9518: ma è importante che prima deframmenti seven
<alex9518> si si defframmento, copio i dati importanti e poi in live faccio il resto! ma gparted e gia compreso quando installi ubuntu_
<alex9518> ( _ sarebbe un punto di domanda XD)
<jester-> alex9518: è gia nella live, si potrebbe fare anche in fase di installazione ma con gparted in grafica è meglio
<jester-> alex9518: riduci, lasci lo spazio non allocato e in installazione cmpare la voce: installa su spazio libero contiguo
<alex9518> deve avere uno spazio minimo in Gbytes_
<jester-> alex9518: 4 gbe qualcosa lo prende il sistema poi dipende da cosa ci installi e che ci fai
<jester-> alex9518: quanto è grande l'hd
<jester-> e quanto occupa sevene
<alex9518> 250 gb
<jester-> alex9518: e quanto spazio libero hai adesso
<alex9518> non c-ho guardato, ma suppongo di averne occupati 50~70
<jester-> alex9518: mettiamo che hai 100 occupati, avanzano 150, lasciandone altri 100 a seven riduci la partizione di 70 dove ci andrebbe ubuntu
<jester-> se sono piu o meno quelli liberi decidi tu di conseguenza
<jester-> cioè riduci di 50 gb per pasciarne 100 a seven
<jester-> lasciarne*
<alex9518> si si ho capito! e per quanto riguarda un-immagine di restore di windows, mi puo tornare utile o questa e una procedura priva di rischi_
<jester-> alex9518: è un portatile?
<alex9518> si
<alex9518> un netbook quindi senza l-unita cd/rom
<spikkio> non riesco a sfruttare la mia scheda ati radeon su kubuntu 11.10
<jester-> alex9518: quindi ha gia la partizione di restore e basta che ti salvi la cartella utente
<jester-> alex9518: nel caso di necessità ripristini l'os di default e ripristini la user
<jester-> spikkio: cioè?
<alex9518> aaaa si si hai straragione! beh che dire, ti ringazio e poi pi\ avanti ti so dire! ciao e grazie
<spikkio> nel senso che ho i driver proprietari attivati ma mi crascha se attivo open-gl per effetti desktop
<jester-> spikkio: te li ha suggeriti l'utilità driver aggiuntivi o pacioccato
<spikkio> quelli suggeriti
<jester-> spikkio: kde o gnome
<spikkio> comunque non mi crasha tutto il sistama
<spikkio> solo non riesce ad attivare gli effetti
<jester-> spikkio: gnome o kde
<glpiana> spikkio, che intendi per attivare gli effetti?
<spikkio> kde, gli effetti desktop
<jester-> se hai unity gli effetti non ci sono
<glpiana> ah, kakkde
<spikkio> gusti ;)
<glpiana> spikkio, che ti risponde quando tenti di attivarli?
<jester-> spikkio: in avanzate hai opengl?
<spikkio> si in avanzate opengl, affermativo
<jester-> e in generale se spunti abilita effetti che succede
<Peace-> sa ghet?
<jester-> Peace-: spikkio el dise che non gli vanno gli effetti
<glpiana> Peace-, <spikkio> nel senso che ho i driver proprietari attivati ma mi crascha se attivo open-gl per effetti desktop
<Peace-> systemsettings => destkp effect=> advanced => screenshot
<Peace-> spikkio: alura?
<jester-> lè mort
<Peace-> bon alura esc
<spikkio> praticamente nulla, non si abilitano, nel senso che quando applico su notifica esce che non gli abilitati
<spikkio> e poi
<Peace-> spikkio: systemsettings => destkp effect=> advanced => screenshot
<jester-> spikkio: glxinfo | grep rendering cosa risponde
<jester-> e poi è borlato giu
<jester-> Peace-: sta a vedere che aveva installato i driver e non riavviato
<Peace-> jester-: xD
<Peace-> jester-: io intanto ero andato a prendere il vino in cantina pensa un po :D
<jester-> eheheh
<bobbybong> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Guest86098> buongiorno a tutti
<kimal73> ciao c'è jester-?
<glpiana> kimal73, per l'ufficio informazioni ---->
<kimal73> jester-: puoi ripetermi quei comandi per installare gnome classic e gnome shell su oniric, stavolta me li segno e non te li chiedo più
<glpiana> kimal73, installa il paccheto gnome-shell    e avrai anche gnome-session-fallback
<glpiana> *pacchetto
<kimal73> glpiana: ok sudo apt-get install gnome-shell?
<glpiana> sì
<kimal73> grazie
<kimal73> ho un pc ultralento a casa dei miei e unity non va bene neanche in 2d.
<glpiana> kimal73, gnome-shell sarà altrettanto pesante. fallback è più leggero ma non aspettarti miracoli
<kimal73> glpiana: mannaccia
<massimo18> lol
<kimal73> glpiana: gnome classic senza effetti???
<glpiana> kimal73, sì
<kimal73> glpiana: cioè è più leggero vero?
<glpiana> <glpiana> kimal73, gnome-shell sarà altrettanto pesante. fallback è più leggero ma non aspettarti miracoli
<kimal73> glpiana: sì sì...avevo capito, pensavo che togliendo gli effetti si alleggeriva un pò
<kimal73> ho capito perchè va lentissimo. su questo pc non ho potuto fare il dual boot. praticamente ho installato WUBI. con unity diventa ingestibile
<massimo18> -.-
<massimo18> kimal73, wubi da solo problemi
<kimal73> e non so perchè l'installazione normale mi si bloccava
<massimo18> kimal73, ma con la live funzionava tutto?
<kimal73> comunque devo riprovare. nel caso posso fare un resize delle partizioni NTFS lo so che rischio tantissimo ma non ho un granchè di dati
<glpiana> kimal73, prima fagli un defrag
<kimal73> glpiana: giusto
<kimal73> minghiaaa ragà è lentissimo ma che la mettono più a fare questa cacchio di WUBI?
<glpiana> !chat | kimal73
<ubot-it> kimal73: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kimal73> e wubi non è anche ubuntu?
<kimal73> ok comunque
<hurry> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pixel22> ciao a tutti
<pixel22> come faccio a sapere la temperatura del processore?
<glpiana> pixel22, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<gi> salve
<gi> qualcuno che sa mettere il backtrace 5 r1 in persistent?
<glpiana> gi, questo canale è per il supporto ad ubuntu, non ad altre distro
<glpiana> !chat | gi
<gi> !chat | gi
<gi> !chat
<glpiana> vabbè, ubot-it dorme
<gi> lol
<glpiana> gi, scrivi: /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubot-it> gi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubot-it> gi, please see my private message
<gi> non c'è nessun canale per backtrace, cmq sostanzialmente l'errore è che non riesco a scrivere sul file syslinux, mi dice che è read only e non riesco a cambiargli i privilegi
<xy_> ciao
<Guest8284> ciao
<Guest8284> vorrei sapere come creare un iso modificate di ubuntu partendo dai temi e cose varie
<Guest8284> rispondetemi
<sp3ctrumIG> buonasera...scusate ma ho aggiornato a Oneiric da poco e ho un problema con gedit che va in segfault...non ho trovato molto su questo problema
<sp3ctrumIG> qualcuno ha tempo/voglia di darmi due dritte?
<baffone85> salve a tutti
<baffone85> ho un problema con la mia chiavetta wireless, individua la rete ma non si aggancia
<baffone85> adesso sono collegato alla rete con un altro pc, questo dimostra che il modem funziona
<baffone85> come faccio a vedere se la chiavetta funziona?
<peppe84> baffone85, che chiavetta è? lsusb. Oppure hai scelto il metodo di criptazione corretto tra quelli suggeriti (wep, wpa, wpa2)?
<baffone85> ralink technology
<baffone85> rt2501usb
<baffone85> il metodo di criptazione è corretto
<fankino> salve a tutti
<peppe84> baffone85, versione ubuntu?
<baffone85> 10.04
<fankino> ragazzi mi potete dire dove posso prendere ubuntu che funzioni come si deve?
<baffone85> come posso risolvere il problema?
<domi88> salve. ho appena comprato un hp 365 notebook. montava linux suse 11.4 ma non mi sono trovato bene. ho installato una ubuntu 9.10 ed è installata correttamente. qualcuno mi passa i comandi per verificare che tutte le periferiche interne funzionino bene?
<domi88> mi sta dando qualche problema con la wireless
<damiano_> domi88:
<damiano_> iwconfig
<damiano_> nopaste
<peppe84> baffone85, lsmod, iwconfig.
<domi88> appunto mi da tutto scollegato
<domi88> non posso usare pastebin perchè sto scrivendo dal fisso mentre quello che non mi gira è il portatile.
<peppe84> 9.10? ma non è fuori supporto? comunque lspci per vedere che driver wifi ti servono.
<domi88> ora provo a vedere se risco a farci girare ubuntu per notebook o kubuntu. come faccio a sapere da terminale se devo scaricare e installare 32 o 64 bit?
<pixel22> vorrei mettere è una scritta prima del nome sul terminale come si fa?
<phil_phys> ciao volevo chiedervi se fosse possibile aggiungere spazio a una partizione senza cancellare i dati
<pixel22> phil_phys ti parlo da ingnorante ma i se i file sono ben frammentati non dovresti perdere niente
<pixel22> ma senti chi ne sa più di me
<phil_phys> come faccio ad aumentare lo spazio?
<pixel22> con gparted/libparted
<phil_phys> ho installato editor di partizioni gparted
<bob_bybong> phil_phys, si usa da live con i dischi smontati
<bob_bybong> installato fa solo danni
<phil_phys> cosa devo fare allora per aumentare lo spazio?
<phil_phys> senza reinstallare tutto ovviamente
<bob_bybong> metti un cd live
<pixel22> beh io lo uso di solo per i dischi dove non c'è l'OS installandolo
<phil_phys> ce l'ho il cd live
<phil_phys> ho cancellato la partizione dove avevo ubuntu 8.04
<phil_phys> e l'ho rinominata con dev/sda3
<marker_> ciao
<marker_> devo reinstallare ubuntu su uno spazio di 90gb circa
<BetaBrain> marker_,  quindi ?
<marker__> ciao mi serviva un consiglio per le partizioni
<marker__> ho un spazio disponibile di 90gb circa
<BetaBrain> bene
<marker__> oltri i 2gb della swap come mi consigliate di dividere lo spazio?
<BetaBrain> marker_, 20 gb root  swap in base la tua ram es( 2 gb di ram 4 gb di swap ) il resto home
<marker__> ok grazie
<phil_phys> dear friends, Why I can increase the space on windows partition but not on ubuntu partition??
<Holden> !english | phil_phys
<ubot-it> phil_phys: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Metallaio> buonasera
<Metallaio> ragazzi c'è nessuno? avrei bisogno di un consiglio
<Metallaio> nesunno mi sa consigliare quale versione di ubuntu installare?
<superciuc> problema come configurare accesso ad internet con le chiavi usb che non vanno in automatico ovvero sono pronte per zio bil e non per noi.
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-20
<BetaBrain> Buon giorno a tutti
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buonissima giornata! :)
<gigirock> ciao a questo e a quello ad Aizram un bacio
<Aizram> ciao gigirock :D
<Aizram> gigetto :D mi sa che ho sbagliato stanza
<Coldflame> ciao a tutti, ho qualche problema con l'avvio in dual boot di ubuntu 11.10 insieme a windows 7. I sistemi operativi sono attualmente installati in due partizioni su due dischi in raid 1, ho installato GRUB e all'avvio viene visto win 7 ma se cerco di farlo partire mi appare un errore che riporta "HD3 cannot get C-H-S values". Secondo voi dove posso mettere le mani??
<gigirock> Coldflame, ma ubu parte ?
<Coldflame> si quello si
<gigirock> versione ?
<Coldflame> 11.10
<glpiana> Coldflame, io di raid non so nulla ma dai un'occhiata qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=raid&titlesearch=Titoli
<Coldflame> grazie mille, intanto do un'occhiata
<gigirock> Coldflame, ma da ubuntu hai aggiornato il tutto ?
<Coldflame> se intendi se ho fatto gli aggiornamenti si.
<Coldflame> ora provo a controllare l'ordine di boot nel BIOS. Ma non credo sia quello. Grazie mille comunque
<kimal73> chiedo supporto, mi sono accorto che sono l'unico ad avere lo gnome classic "handicappato" sulla barra superiore non c'è nè l'icona del volume nè quella della bustina della posta...come è possibile?
<kimal73> il bello è che ho lo stesso problema su due pc diversi
<kimal73> sono sooooolooooo! mi sento solisssimooooo
<Metallaio> ci sono io
<Metallaio> anche se non credo di poterti essere utile
<kimal73> e allora siamo soooooooliiiii in due
<Metallaio> io sono qui perchè mi servivano dei consigli
<Metallaio> tu?
<kimal73> perchè ho gnome classic smarronato
<Metallaio> perfetto io non so nemmeno quale derivata di ubuntu installare
<max_sme> uso kubuntu 11.10 scheda video nvidia gorce gt 220m vorrei sapere quali driver devo usare
<gigirock> http://imagebin.org/189504 c'ho questo problema
<Benke> non riesci ad installare chrome
<Benke> ?
<bobbybong> gigirock, usa gdebi
<gigirock> installo gdebi ?
<bobbybong> non è installato gia'
<Benke> se ti serve chrome lo puoi installare dal software center si chiama chronium
<glpiana> gigirock, dpkg non dkpg
<glpiana> gigirock, ah hai correto :)
<glpiana> *corretto
<gigirock> glpiana, bobbybong ok ho fatto un po' di apt-get e ha funzionato.....
<gigirock> tutto a posto
<Benke> :) meglio cosi
<leobloom1904> buon pomeriggio
<leobloom1904> erano secoli che non entravo sul canale, ma avrei bisogno di una mano :)
<glpiana> chiedi
<leobloom1904> Ciao glpiana. Allora, ho Natty e sono appena tornato a casa per le vacanze, ho scoperto che il wifi di casa non funzionapiù, in pratica riesco a vedere il router (belkin n150) e connettermi, ma non a navigare. Ho provato a pingare la lan e quella va.
<glpiana> leobloom1904, prova a pingare 173.194.35.51
<leobloom1904> ricevo messaggi così: 64 bytes from 173.194.35.51: icm_req=1 ttl=52 time=48.0 ms
<leobloom1904> e così via
<glpiana> leobloom1904, allora sono i dns che devi controllare.
<glpiana> leobloom1904, ti colleghi in dhcp o con ip fisso?
<leobloom1904> dhcp
<leobloom1904> guardando nelle config del router diceche i dns sono presi automaticamente dall'ISP (telecom italia btw)
<glpiana> leobloom1904, apri un terminale e scrivi: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<glpiana> !paste | leobloom1904
<ubot-it> leobloom1904: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<leobloom1904> eh devo copiare l'output a mano mi sa lol, ora sono connesso da un computer diverso con win e sto eseguendo i comandi sul portatile con linux
<glpiana> leobloom1904, vabbè, facciamo più facile
<glpiana> leobloom1904, apri la configurazione della rete wifi e vai nella scheda ipv4
<Benke> dai un ip statico a tutti i pc
<leobloom1904> ah cmq in resolv.conf dice solo domain Belkin search Belkin e nameserver 192.168.2.1, che ho usato per accedere alla pagina config del router
<glpiana> leobloom1904, dove leggi dhcp scegli dhcp solo indirizzi. a questo punto puoi inserire i dns. metti 4.4.4.4, 8.8.8.8
<glpiana> leobloom1904, poi riprova la connessione
<leobloom1904> domanda stupida, devo cambiare i dns da linux o dal router?
<glpiana> leobloom1904, dalla configurazione di rete di linux. usi gnome?
<leobloom1904> unity
<glpiana> leobloom1904, clicca sull'icona della rete e clicca su modifica connesisoni
<Benke> ma fatevi assistenza con teamwiever
<glpiana> !chat | Benke
<ubot-it> Benke: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<leobloom1904> ok quindi sono su editing auto zuhause (il nome della mia rete wifi) scheda IPv4 Setting, ho schelto Automatic DHCP addresses only come metodo, ho messo 4.4.4.4., 8.8.8.8 nel box DNS servers e salvato ma seprovo adaprire una tab google continua a non caricare. Che cosa ho sbagliato?
<glpiana> leobloom1904, vediamo. nel temrinale scrivi: ping -c3 www.google.it
<glpiana> leobloom1904, non hai messo esattamente quello che hai scritto qui, vero?
<leobloom1904> @glpiana, purtroppo sì, che ho sbagliato?
<ubottu-it> leobloom1904: Error: "glpiana," is not a valid command.
<glpiana> leobloom1904, 4.4.4.4  e non come hai scritto qui 4.4.4.4.
<leobloom1904> no 4.4.4.4, 8.8.8.8
<leobloom1904> ho scritto questo, separando con una virgola
<glpiana> ok, dimmi se pinghi google.it
<gian_> ciao, sapete come riparare un archivio in formato rar?
<leobloom1904> sì sembra andare, vuoi che copi il log? Nelle ultime 3 righe dice www.l.google.com ping statistics  3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 10559ms  rtt min/avg/mdev = 48.859/156.045/366.177/148.595 ms
<glpiana> !chat | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> leobloom1904, pinga. chiudi il browser e riaprilo e prova
<leobloom1904> nada, eppure sembra che inizi a trasmettere, su firefox vedoin basso "transfering data from www.google.it  ma non carica mai la pagina
<leobloom1904> uhm altra domanda stupida: può essere qualche cosa che rallenti la connessione, forse qualche impostazione firewall?!
<glpiana> leobloom1904, se scrivendo ping -c3 www.google.it  ha pingato la connessione è a posto
<glpiana> leobloom1904, per il firewall nel temrinale scirvi: sudo iptables -L
<leobloom1904> uhm fatto ma non ho mai messo mano al firewall, che cosa dovrei vedere/fare?
<glpiana> leobloom1904, se non ci sono regole impostate vedrai solo le 3 voci input forward e output
<glpiana> leobloom1904, comuqnue dai valori del ping pare lento
<leobloom1904> esatto, tutte e tre con policy ACCEPT
<glpiana> leobloom1904, allora torna a modificare la connessione e lascia solo 8.8.8.8
<glpiana> e poi magari riavvia il servizio di rete con: sudo service networking restart
<leobloom1904> dando làultimo comandodice restart: Unknown instance  posso farlo tramite GUI in qualche modo?
<glpiana> no, riavvia il pc che facciamo prima
<leobloom1904> ok :) dita incrociate
<leobloom1904> nulla, tutto come prima sembra
<glpiana> leobloom1904, allora cambia ancora i dns e prova questi http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDNS
<glpiana> leobloom1904, ad ogni cambio, prova a pingare un indirizzo. ma se pinghi e firefox non naviga il problema è altrove
<leobloom1904> al posto di 8.8.8.8 giusto?
<glpiana> sì
<leobloom1904> grazie, vediamo
<leobloom1904> con il primo opendns riesco a pingare www.google.it
<glpiana> leobloom1904, prova ad apire una pagina
<leobloom1904> ma aprendo il browser solita storia :(
<glpiana> leobloom1904, che browser?
<leobloom1904> firefox 8.0, predefinito su natty
<glpiana> leobloom1904, facciamo una prova. nel temrinale, con firefox chiuso, scrivi: mv .mozilla .mozilla_old
<glpiana> leobloom1904, poi riapri firefox e prova
<leobloom1904> da' la startpage poredefinita, eprovando ad aprire google.it viene fuori il solito transferring data from www.google.it ma non carica mai lapagina
<glpiana> leobloom1904, chiudi firefox, dai nel temrinale: rm -r .mozilla   e poi mv .mozilla_old .mozilla
<glpiana> leobloom1904, provi sempre e solo google o anche altre pagine?
<leobloom1904> al secondo comando vien fuori mv: target .mozilla is not a directory
<leobloom1904> google e yahoo
<glpiana> leobloom1904, se da errore qualcosa è sbagliato nel comando. controlla il nome della directory .mozilla_old
<leobloom1904> ok nella home vedo la cartella .mozilla_old adesso
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<leobloom1904> ciao Trim
<Trim> leobloom1904, ciao
<kimal73> glpiana: ci sei?
<kimal73> glpiana: scusami per prima, ma ho dato per certo che compiz appartenesse già al pacchetto di installazione della 11.10. parlavo di compiz, non del menù di configurazione di compiz che si installa a parte.
<kimal73> purtroppo il pannello notifications entra in conflitto con l'uso del desktop multiplo, ovvero non si possono usare le combinazioni di tasti super+s o super+w ecc...
<francesca> salve a tutti....volevo sapere se è possibile recuperare dei file su windows.....ho ubuntu 11.04 in dual boot con windows 7. ora windows non mi parte piu
<francesca> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<francesca> glpiana neanche tu?
<francesca> glpiana, neanche tu?
<K99Brain> francesca, che problema hai?
<francesca> volevo sapere se è possibile recuperare dei file su windows.....ho ubuntu 11.04 in dual boot con windows 7. ora windows non mi parte piu
<francesca> k99brain:
<bobbybong> francesca, monti la partizione di windows con il filemanager e copi quello che vuoi
<francesca> bobbybong: grazie, mi pui aiutare a fare cio?
<bobbybong> non ci vuole mica tanto apri il file manager e sulla sinistra vedi il disco di windows ci enti cerchi cosa ti serve e lo copi
<bobbybong> entri
<francesca> bobbybong: lo sto scaricando
<francesca> bobbybong: ho fatto ma sulla sinistra non vedo il disco di windows
<bobbybong> non lo vede?
<bobbybong> francesca, sudo fdisk -l e metti nel paste
<bobbybong> !paste | francesca
<ubot-it> francesca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesca> ok si lo so usare
<francesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/776425/
<bobbybong> proviamo a riparare il filesystem
<francesca> pronto
<francesca> come si fa?
<bobbybong> sudo ntfsfix -b /dev/sda2
<bobbybong> sda1 è la partizione di ripristino
<francesca> quindi?
<bobbybong> quindi lo hai fatto?
<francesca> si si
<bobbybong> ci deve metere un po e dirti qulacosa allora§?
<bobbybong> ?
<bobbybong> mettere
<francesca> paste tutte le volte?
<bobbybong> se è una riga va bene anche qui
<bobbybong> di più no
<francesca> francesca
<bobbybong> :)
<francesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/776431/
<bobbybong> sudo ntfsfix  --clear-bad-sectors /dev/sda2 francesca
<francesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/776439/
<nicotano> salve
<bobbybong> sudo ntfsfix   /dev/sda2 francesca
<francesca> ERROR: Too many arguments.
<jester-> sera
<francesca> Usage: ntfsfix [options] device
<francesca>     Attempt to fix an NTFS partition.
<yum> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> francesca: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdxx
<jester-> xx = disco partizione
<francesca> cioè li devo cambiare io?
<francesca> le xx
<jester-> francesca: e chi se no
<jester-> lo saprai che sd è
<francesca> se vuoi ti pasto tutta la conversazione con bobbybong compreso di paste
<francesca> jester:
<francesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/776460/
<francesca> jester: problemi?
<jester-> francesca: devi fare unn scandisk a una partizione ntfs?
<jester-> leggere 3 paginate di roba non mi pare il caso
<francesca> jester, quindi non posso recuperare quei file?
<OverMe> francesca, dai, era sda2
<jester-> francesca: spiega il problema che è inutile leggere 4 pagine di conversazione con altro per capire se sei cornuto o no, dimmelo ti in breve e pace
<jester-> OverMe: e un par de tete
<francesca> devo recuperare dei file in windovs 7 e il problema è che non mi parte piu, è in dual boot
<francesca> devo rcuperare un libro che sto scrivendo
<jester-> francesca: e che ci vuole, monti la partizione e li copi da linux
<francesca> jester;dimmi come fare please
<jester-> francesca: comincia a mettere sul pastebin la risposta a: sudo fdisk -l
<francesca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/776425/
<jester-> francesca: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<jester-> francesca: e anche  ntfsfix /dev/sda2
<francesca> Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sda2
<francesca> Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sda1
<jester-> francesca: sudo umount /dev/sda2 e ridai il comando
<kiki_> ciao a tutti..voglio installare ubuntu sul mio pc portatile...ho scaricato il file iso e lo sto mettendo nella usb tramite unetbootin...vorrei sapere cosa scrivere dove dice space to preserve ecc. ecc. (ubuntu only)grazie
<jester-> kiki_: la penna è gb?
<kiki_> 4 gb
<francesca> jester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/776479/
<jester-> kiki_: metti a 1 gb
<jester-> francesca: ma i dati li hai su sda2 o su sda1 che sembra essere win7
<francesca> non saprei
<OverMe> jester-, sda1 è il porcaio di recupero
<jester-> OverMe: allora sda2 è fottuta
<jester-> ma era montata
<francesca> mi preoccupate
<jester-> francesca: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<francesca> non ha fatto niente
<jester-> francesca: ls /mnt e metti nel paste
<kiki_> jester-, ma il file sembra essere zippato..non lo devo estrarre sul desktop vero?
<jester-> kiki_: ???
<jester-> kiki_: quale file
<kiki_> ilquello ke ho scaricato dal sito ubuntu
<jester-> kiki_: .iso?
<kiki_> se vado su proprieta del file mi dice ke e` un winrar
<francesca> jester: non fa nulla
<kiki_> ah okok
<jester-> kiki_: la devi far usare a unetbootin
<kiki_> ok perfetto
<kiki_> un ultima cosa
<kiki_> lo sto facendo da un pc windows,ma installero ubuntu su un pc che ha gia ubuntu...fa niente?
<jester-> kiki_: pallino su immagine iso e la vai a perendere
<jester-> francesca: ls /mnt  non da nientre nel terminale?
<francesca> kiki: quando lo installerai se non lo devi fare in dual boot gli dai utilizza intero disco per l'installazione di ubuntu
<francesca> jester: no niente
<jester-> francesca: l'unico modo che hai per tentare di recuperare è usare il cd installazione di seven eseguendo chkdsk C: o D:
<jester-> se ricordo bene
<bioiq> ciao a tutti... la pixma mx340 di un mio amico non stampa... sapete aiutarmi?
<jester-> bioiq: canon?
<francesca> jester:ce l'ho su una chiavetta, come procedo: riavvio il pc da usb e dopo do ripristina invece di installa?
<bioiq> jester-, sì, giusto... è una canon. C'è qualcuno che ha avuto a che fare con tale stampante?
<jester-> bioiq: provato a installarla usando un driver della stessa serie?
<jester-> o guarda sul sito canon e su linuxprint
<francesca> bioiq: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=429624.0
<francesca> bioiq: lo danno per risolto
<jester-> bioiq: qui dice risolto http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,429624.msg3363427.html#msg3363427
<francesca> jester: sono stata piu veloce di te, torniamo a noi
<bioiq> jester-, allora... guarda... ho provato a installare i driver dal sito canon, la procedura andò a buon fine, ma quando lanciai la stampa di prova, questa nn veniva mai stampata, rimanendo ferma sull'invio.
<jester-> bioiq: hai riavviato il server cups?
<bioiq> francesca, e io son stato più veloce di entrambi... visto che ho già seguito tale link :)
<jester-> francesca: l'unico modo che hai per tentare di recuperare è usare il cd installazione di seven eseguendo chkdsk C: o D:
<bioiq> ho riavviato addirittura la macchina
<jester-> bioiq: driver con gli stessi bit dell'os?
<francesca> jester:ce l'ho su una chiavetta, come procedo: riavvio il pc da usb e dopo do ripristina invece di installa?
<jester-> francesca: cosa hai sulla chiavetta
<francesca> vindows 7 home premium
<bioiq> jester-, si, provati entrambi
<bioiq> 64 e 32 bit
<bioiq> comunque
<bioiq> ...
<bioiq> same result :(
<jester-> francesca: usb  o cd uguale è, penso che devi andare in ripristino ma è meglio che fai una googlata per vedere l'uso esatto del comando
<francesca> ok grazie mille
<OverMe> francesca, http://kb.wisc.edu/page.php?id=6565
<jester-> bioiq: il sistema è a 32 o a 64
<francesca> ciao a tutto
<francesca> grazie overme, molto utile buone feste a tutti
<bioiq> mmm da quel che mi son segnato (purtroppo non sono a casa del tipo che possiede la stampante, ci andrò domani e di certo ritornerò anche qui), uname -a ritornava:
<bioiq> linux 3.0.0.12 generic #20-Ubuntu SMP [...] i686 i386
<jester-> bioiq: getconf LONG_BIT
<bioiq> ?
<jester-> dai il comando
<jester-> bioiq: è 32 bit quindi driver a 32, purga e rientalla il 32
<bioiq> jester-, purtroppo, come ho indicat prima non ho sotto mano il pc con il problema... domani appena lo avrò davanti potrò fornire tutte le info necessarie... per ora mi stò solo informando se qualcuno qui in irc ha avuto lo stesso problema...
<bioiq> jester-, ho già provato entrambe le versioni
<bioiq> purgando ogni volta che ho cambiato driver...
<bioiq> e per sicurezza ho ripetuto due volte per entrambe le architetture
<bioiq> potrebbe essere per via di una installazione fallace del so?
<jester-> bioiq: boh sul forum dicono: risolto, ma buona reglola i rimuovere completamete i deb, rimuovere la stampante e reinstallare prima il deb e poi la stampante
<bioiq> un 11.10 installato da chi non ha molta esperienza
<jester-> bioiq: e controllare, se possibile, che su win la printer funzi
<bioiq> mmm
<bioiq> mmm
<jester-> che se la stampante in win non va il problema non è linux
<bioiq> forse... mi disse che funzionava da win... ma nn ne sono sicuro... domani chiedo e provo
<bioiq> già!
<jester-> se ha le cartucce scariche o bacate hai voglia di mettere driver
<bioiq> cmq spero di trovar qualcuno qui online
<bioiq> lol
<bioiq> cmq credo che gli piallerò il disco e gli schiafferò su l'11.10 da zero
<bioiq> ovviamente dopo essermi rassicurato che la stampante funzioni ;)
<bioiq> ok, intanto grazie jester-
<jester-> e de che
<bioiq> BUONE FESTE A TUTTI!!!
<bioiq> jester-, della chiacchierata :)
<jester-> altrettanto
<Matt_91> cavolo, ha una gestione delle finestre e dei desktop stupenda
<Matt_91> l'unica cosa è che ero abituato a chiudere le finestra da sinistra :)
<Matt_91> scusate, credevo di essere in -chat
<santo> ciao
<degli> nessuno ha mai fatto un cluster?
<damiano> de che?
<barbadillo_> ciao
<barbadillo_> all'inizio dell'avanzamento di versione mi esce un avviso:
<barbadillo_> Il supporto per le schede video Intel in Ubuntu 11.10 è limitato e potrebbero esserci dei problemi dopo l'avanzamento. Continuare?
<barbadillo_> problemi in che senso?
<barbadillo_> ho una scheda video integrata
<cristian_c> barbadillo_, è obbligatorio effettuare l'avanzamento?
<barbadillo_> cristian_c, non vedo perché no
<barbadillo_> avanzare è una buona cosa
<cristian_c> perché magari potrebbero esserci problemi :D
<cristian_c> chi l'ha detto che è una buona cosa
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> non è sempre vero
<cristian_c> io non ho mai avanzato
<barbadillo_> che versione hai ancora?
<barbadillo_> in teoria con gli avanzamenti si risolvono dei bug
<barbadillo_> e non è che non ce ne sono
<cristian_c> di solito con gli avanzamenti si formano dei bug
<cristian_c> ;)
<cristian_c> io sono sulla 11.10
<barbadillo_> ah beh per forza che non hai avanzato, sei con l'ultima
<barbadillo_> io sono ancora 11.04
<cristian_c> barbadillo_, la mia prima release è stata la 7.10 :)
<barbadillo_> cristian_c, allora hai avanzato un bel po'
<cristian_c> ma anche no
<cristian_c> (come mi piace questa frase)
<barbadillo_> e quindi? hai reinstallato tutto?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> semplicemente ho sempre scaricato la iso  e installato
<e-DIO-t> mah
<e-DIO-t> io ho messo la 11.10
<barbadillo_> questa secondo me è una pratica sbagliata
<e-DIO-t> e ti diro: me ne sarei rimasto tanto bene alla 10.04 :°
<cristian_c> quindi ho sempre evitato tutti i bug di questo mondo dovuti all'avanzamento
<cristian_c> perché sbagliata? non ho mai avuto problemi
<barbadillo_> è fuori da ogni logica di ingegneria del software
<cristian_c> no
<e-DIO-t> cmq
<e-DIO-t> è un discorso da -chat oramai mi sa
<cristian_c> se vuoi avanzare, fallo
<cristian_c> se non ti fai problemi, allora scarica la iso e installa
<barbadillo_> e che palle, poi devo riconfigurare tutto
<e-DIO-t> mica vero
<cristian_c> remastersys
<cristian_c> uck e compagnia bella
<e-DIO-t> [oppure se sei un barbaro, ti salvi le conf e ti salvi le selections]
<cristian_c> per i dati invece ti basta una /home saparata
<kiki_> una volta preparata la usb con ubuntu..come faccio ad installarlo?
<damiano> uhm
<e-DIO-t> kiki_, attacchi la usb, avvii il pc, gli dici di partire dalla usb e poi segui le istruzioni
<damiano> ^
<e-DIO-t> la prima domanda che ti faccio è: sai come far partire il tuo pc da usb?
<kiki_> riavviando e premendo f2?
<kiki_> e poi cambiare da li giusto?
<e-DIO-t> probabilmente si :D
<kiki_> poi viene tutto da se..o e' abbstanza difficile?
<e-DIO-t> mah, tutto abbastanza semplice
<e-DIO-t> l'unica cosa da cui si consiglia di discostarsi dall'istallazione standard è il partizionamento, ma è questione di preferenze
<e-DIO-t> a me piace avere le partizioni "sul disco" e non nell'LVM :D e avere la home separata facilita le cose in caso di disaster recovery.
<kiki_> lo installero su un pc ke ha gia ubuntu ,ma nn so niente e colui che ce l'aveva non sa praticamente niente:)
<damiano> eh appunto
<e-DIO-t> mmh di che pc stiamo parlando e, ma se l'ubuntu che c'è funziona, ti conviene starlo a reistallare?
<damiano> vedi se riesci a mettere le partizioni separate, nel caso di reinstallazione
<kiki_> si  perche ha ubuntu 11.10 e il pc va lentissimo
<kiki_> mi ha consigliato d passare a 11.04
<e-DIO-t> mah
<damiano> aiuta a rimettere apposto le robe se le cose vanno male
<damiano> oh
<e-DIO-t> hai gia' provato solo a cambiare l'ambiente grafico?
<kiki_> no..st da un'altro pc ora perche proprio non va..
<kiki_> ci mette 1000 ore a fare tutto
<e-DIO-t> prova ad avviarlo con gnome-classic
<kiki_> come?
<e-DIO-t> tanto per vedere se è un problema di sistema o solo del fatto che unity è un mangiarisorse
<e-DIO-t> eh, quando arrivi alla schermata di login dovresti poter selezionare se usare unity o gnome-classic, credo
<kiki_> ah
<kiki_> ok
<e-DIO-t> [in caso piu' che "scendere" alla 11.04 io ti consiglierei di calare direttamente fino all'ultima lts, 10.04]
<kiki_> e cosa e'?
<kiki_> :)
<kiki_> ahh scusa
<kiki_> la versione 10.04 dici?
<e-DIO-t> eh si, se il problema è di risorse, "prendi" il vecchio :D che è sempre meno avido
<e-DIO-t> o in alternativa insomma...se il pc è proprio un moribondo puoi anche ipotizzare puppy/mint o chi per esse.
<kiki_> tu dici che non cambia niente con 11.04?
<e-DIO-t> sicuramente cambia di meno che rispetto alla 10.04 :D
<e-DIO-t> per il resto non ti saprei dire perchè la 11.04 l'ho saltata
<kiki_> ah ok
<kiki_> quindi ora provo ad installarla riavviando da usb
<kiki_> se ho problemi torno qui :D
<kiki_> grazie
<e-DIO-t> gia' provato l'avvio di gnome-classic?
<kiki_> non ancora
<kiki_> provero anche questo
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<kajino> che voi sappiate è possibile installare un qualche qualunque linux su un nokia 330 (navigatore?)
<marker_> ciao
<osvaldo657321657> salve a tutti.... ho un problema con ssh.... faccio assistenza remota ad un amico ormai da qualche mese e fino alla settimana scorsa tutto andava bene..... da un po' di giorni invece mi si presenta questo problema, quando do "ssh -p [porta] root@[dyndns] mi dice no route to host..... eppure il dns viene aggiornato correttamente, l'ip è il suo, pingo il suo pc.... mi ha assicurato che nessuno ha messo mani sul 
<osvaldo657321657> per eliminare interferenze, su tutti e due i pc ho impostato in iptables ACCEPT sia per inout che output che forward
<hurry> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hurry> ciao a tutti ragazzi, sto finendo di montare un server ubuntu per la prima volta, ho una domanda forse banale...come faccio a vedere quale ip devo usare per accedere dall'esterno?
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-21
<massimo18> Buona giornata!
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Uzzi_> devo recuperare gli schemi mancanti del server ldap (hdb.schema e qmailuser.schema) in rete ce ne sono, sono tutti uguali? qualcuno ha una fonte attendibile da suggerirmi?
<nicotano> buongiorno+
<gianiaz> buongiorno a tutti,
<BetaBrain> buon giorno a tutti
<BetaBrain> e buon felice natale a tutti
<gianiaz> consiglio veloce, ho un nuovo pc, uso ubuntu per lavorare, e fin'ora ho sempre usato la versione tls
<gianiaz> la vesione .10 è + instabile? tipo che una mattina mi alzo faccio gli aggiornamenti e non funziona + una mazza?
<papiao> ciao a tutti!!!
<papiao> avrei bisogno di asistenza
<papiao> c'è nessuno disponibile???
<jester-> gianiaz: di solito è l'utonto che fa danni, èoi da la colpa agli aggiornamenti
<jester-> !qualcuno | papiao
<ubot-it> papiao: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gianiaz> jester più che altro la mia domanda era dovuta al fatto che una volta ero appassionato di debian sid, dove gli aggiornamenti erano molto frequenti e succedeva che non erano ben testati, poi da quando ho cominciato a lavorare sono passato a ubuntu lts. La mia domanda da ignorante in materia è, la versione 11.10 di ubuntu è paragonabile ad una sid o è un'altra cosa?
<papiao> ho due portatili: uno ha ubuntu 11.10 senza dvd ed un'aoltro con windows 7 con dvd, avrei bisogno di condividere l'unita dvd di windows per poter masterizzare direttamente su ubuntu, visto che la quantita di dati da masterizzare è importante, e quindi trasferirla tramite penne usb non è proprio il caso, qualche consiglio???
<jester-> gianiaz: sid è unstabel, ubuntu è stabile
<jester-> unstable*
<gianiaz> perfetto ciò mi basta
<gianiaz> grazie jester
<jester-> prego
<OverMe> papiao, trasferiscila tramite rete
<jester-> papiao: masterizzi leggendo i file direttamente da rete
<gianiaz> ragazzi, mentre masterizzo, mi rammentate una cosa? L'installer di ubuntu permette di ridimensionare le partizioni windows senza perdere l'installazione già presente sul computer di windows 7?
<jester-> gianiaz: si ma prima è importante che defremmenti winzo
<jester-> gianiaz: poi fai con gparted prima di andare in installazione
<gianiaz> jester, ma anche se il pc è nuovo di pacca?
<jester-> gianiaz: sempre meglio fare la deframmentazione
<gianiaz> k
<jester-> gianiaz: se c'è poco da deframmentare fa in 2 minuti
<Drizamanuber> ciao jester-
<jester-> aiò Drizamanuber
<gianiaz> ok, altra domanda, la partizione di recovery la lascio cosi com'è?
<jester-> gianiaz: si
<gianiaz> se un domani faccio il recovery mi fotte la partizione linux?
<jester-> gianiaz: riduci la winzoz di quel tanto che ti garba e poi dici all'installer di installare su spazio libero contiguo
<jester-> gianiaz: il recovery di winzoz riporta il pc a fabbrica
<jester-> è comunque una sicurezza
<gianiaz> quindi teoricamente se ho partizionato il disco lo riporta allo stato originale? perchè non vorrei dire una cavolata ma una volta sul pc di un amico gli avevo creato una partizione, e il ripristino aveva riportato allo stato originale la partizione C
<jester-> glpiana: il recovery si altromenti che recovery sarebbe
<gianiaz> k
<jester-> gianiaz: se vuoi riprisitnare solo winzoz in uso devi farti un backup
<papiao> ok!combinato! ho istallato samba ed ho condiviso le cartelle che mi servivano, cosi sono diventate visibili su windows!
<gianiaz> va ben poi ci penso, tanto lo uso solo per testare i siti in explorer 9
<gianiaz> 10 ecc
<jester-> gianiaz: winzoz puo sempre serivire
<jester-> servire*
<gianiaz> gia purtroppo... con questo pc avevo fatto lo stupido errore di pensare di poterlo usare solo con virtualbox
<gianiaz> era una spina nel fianco ogni volta che lo avviavo
<gianiaz> e questa macchina se pur non è nuova non è da buttare
<gianiaz> grazie delle info, scappo. Buona giornata a tutti
<jester-> vbox e vmware funzano se hai un po di ram e un procio non rincoglionito
<gianiaz> bhe,
<gianiaz> su questo pc ho 4 giga di ram
<gianiaz> e un core duo
<gianiaz> però non mi ha mai soddisfatto la virtualizzazione
<jester-> allora dovrebbe funzare bene
<gianiaz> tra aggiornamenti e cazzi e mazzi spesso il disco frullava per decine di minuti
<gianiaz> forse ho fatto l'errore di importare il file del disco di vista  da una vecchia installazione
<gianiaz> ma sempre della stessa macchina
<gianiaz> sul nuovo pc ho un quad core con 8 giga
<gianiaz> riproverò
<gianiaz> ma questa volta con W7
<gianiaz> vedremo
<jester-> qud con 4 giga funza piu che bene
<jester-> quad*
<gianiaz> bene grazie, entro poco in irc, ma è già la seconda volta jester che sei prezioso
<gianiaz> grazie milla
<gianiaz> mille*
<gianiaz> ciao
<FloodBotIt2> gianiaz: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> cià
<gianiaz> PROT:P
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<Airon90> ciao a tutti, ho un problema: dovrei compilare gspca ma non ce la faccio. Qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano? :)
<Shin3> instampanti di rete  i manca un protocollo(quello per la condivisione wind) come poso fare per rimetterlo come prima che era presente
<Shin3> in stampanti
<glpiana> Shin3, nel terminale dai: dpkg -l | grep samba           e dpkg -l | grep cups
<glpiana> !paste | Shin3
<ubot-it> Shin3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Shin3> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/777360/
<glpiana> Shin3, su che ubuntu sei?
<Shin3> 11.04
<glpiana> Shin3, samba4 l'avevi già in precedenza qundo la voce relativa alle stampanti che vai cercando c'era ancora?
<Shin3> prima mi dava il protocollo samba come ricerca ora non più o sminchiato samba ho fatto un purge e poi reinstallato ma non lo trovo come protocollo quando cerco la stampante in rete
<glpiana> Shin3, ok, però rispondi alla domanda che ti ho fatto
<Shin3> ehm direi di no
<Shin3> però ormai ho un po perso il filo a forza di provare
<glpiana> Shin3, e samba4 l'hai messo a che pro?
<Shin3> ho cambiato pc e ora ho win7 che però mi sta fracassando visto che non riesco a far funzionare la stampante in condivisione
<Shin3> ho 3 pc con 3 OS win7 xp e ubuntu
<glpiana> Shin3, e questo è un buon motivo per avere samba. ma io ti sto chiedendo delucidazioni su samba4
<Shin3> e non ho capito che vuoi sapere :|
<glpiana> Shin3, voglio sapere perchè hai installato samba4, non samba, samba4. controlla il tuo pastebin e vedrai che oltre a samba hai anche samba4
<Shin3> e disinstallo samba4
<glpiana> Shin3, fai una cosa prima
<Shin3> tanto non va uguale
<glpiana> Shin3, su firefox apri la pagina: localhost:631
<Shin3> fatto
<glpiana> Shin3, clicca su administration
<Shin3> fatto
<glpiana> Shin3, sotto a Stampanti clicca su aggiungi stampante
<Shin3> mi chieda utente e pass
<glpiana> Shin3, lì ti mostra le stampanti di rete?
<glpiana> tuo nick e tua password
<Shin3> sta cercando
<glpiana> speciuma
<Shin3> http://imagebin.org/189698
<glpiana> Shin3, torna indietro di una pagina e sotto avanzate metti la spunta a Mostra stampanti condivise da altri sistemi
<Shin3> già c'è
<Shin3> ma manca proprio il protocollo di samba nella ricerca
<glpiana> Shin3, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba#Condivisione_stampante_tramite_samba  <--- hai seguito questi passaggi?
<Shin3> glpiana, si ho guardato anche quella guida
<glpiana> però?
<Shin3> ma forse ho sminchiato qualcosa li
<glpiana> lol
<Shin3> -.-°
<glpiana> Shin3, metti su pastebin /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Shin3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/777378/
<nicotano> salve+
<Shin3> \o nicotano
<nicotano> ciao Shin3
<glpiana> Shin3, non vedo le voci riportate nella guida
<Shin3> in printers le voci ci sono cmq manca la ricerca attraverso il protocollo samba boh va he appa ho tempo ridarò un'occhiata
<glpiana> Shin3, se vuoi ti passo il mio smb.conf
<Shin3> a boh prova
<glpiana> Shin3, tieni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/777383/          trattalo bene però e poi restituiscimelo :)
<glpiana> Shin3, non è che hai toccato anche le configurazioni di cups?
<Shin3> cioè?
<glpiana> Shin3, se hai messo mano ad altri file di configurazione intendo
<Shin3> aspet una cosa per volta
<Shin3> uno volta salvato
<Shin3> do sudo service smbd restart?
<glpiana> Shin3, dovresti restartare sia samba che cups
<Shin3> uguale manca il protocollo nella ricerca
<Shin3> a dopo
<Shin3> smartello una macchina poi ci riprovo
<glpiana> ok
<Airon90> ciao a tutti, ho un problema: dovrei compilare gspca ma non ce la faccio. Qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano? :)
<glpiana> Airon90, perchè compilarlo quando è già presente nel kernel?
<Airon90> glpiana: boh, alcune guide online mi dicevano di compilarlo per far funzionare la webcam :S
<glpiana> Airon90, che webcam?
<Airon90> glpiana: è una webcam che ho da anni e che non ho mai usato. Secondo lsusb è una  Pixart Imaging, Inc. Typhoon Easycam USB 330K (newer)/Typhoon Easycam USB 2.0 VGA 1.3M/Sansun SN-508 (ID 093a:2600)
<glpiana> Airon90, cheese la vede?
<Airon90> Cheese crasha, secondo me perché sto usando Ubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> Airon90, sei sul canale sbagliato
<glpiana> !alfa | Airon90
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'alfa'
<glpiana> !beta | Airon90
<ubot-it> Airon90: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Airon90> Ah, c'è anche la versione italiana di ubuntu+1? Scusatemi ^^
<Airon90> Grazie mille cmq :)
<Holden> Airon90, ho anche io quella webcam, non è una buona webcam in partenza, e non è neppure ben supportata
<Airon90> Holden: non mi interessa, l'avrò pagata 5 euri all'epoca :D Come hai fatto a farla funzionare?
<Airon90> Su Skype ti funziona? :S
<Shin3> glpiana, sotto a host o stampante dovrebbe esserci il protocollo smb ma non c'è
<Holden> Airon90, con cheese funziona senza far nulla, carica il driver non appena la colleghi, basta guardare syslog
<Shin3> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/189709
<Holden> Airon90, su skype non ricordo, ma penso di si
<Holden> Airon90, il problema è che la pixart non ha mai rilasciato le specifiche alla comunità per fare un driver come si deve
<Airon90> Ah, interessante... Grazie mille :) il problema è che cheese mi crasha quindi non posso verificare di persona la cosa :S
<gianiaz> ciao, ho bisogno di nuovo del vostro aiuto
<gianiaz> ho installato ubuntu 11.10, installato gnome3 riavviato la sessione e sono entrato in gnome
<gianiaz> funziona, anche se vedo solo il menu e non so se è corretto
<gianiaz> riavvio e ora non va più, si ferma probabilmente prima di caricare x
<gianiaz> che posso fare per sistemare?
<glpiana> gache intendi per "installato gnome 3"?
<glpiana> gianiaz, che intendi per "installato gnome 3"?
<gianiaz> glpiana, mi sa che ho sbagliato..
<gianiaz> ho installato gnome-shell
<glpiana> ah ok
<gianiaz> comunque x ora riparte, ho ripreso il file di backup di xorg.conf avevo fatto qualche casino
<gianiaz> ma senti glpiana
<gianiaz> ho visto dei bei screenshot di gnome3
<gianiaz> ma sto gnome che ho io non è quello che mi aspettavo, forse c'è qualcosa che non capisco nella differenza tra gnome-shell e gnome3
<gianiaz> ma per esempio per avere il desktop cosi: http://www.ubuntu-linux.it/installare-gnome-shell-ubuntu-11-10/
<gianiaz> cosa devo installare?
<Shin3> glpiana, se provo a reinstallare cups?
<gianiaz> perchè io ho installato gnome 3 e vedo semplicemente il menu in alto a sinistra e basta
<gianiaz> scusa gnome-shell
<glpiana> gianiaz, gnome-shell. è quello. se non lo visualizzi così è questione di scheda video. che scheda hai?
<Shin3> o meglio faccio un sudo apt-get purge cups e poi sudo apt-get instal cups?
<glpiana> Shin3, prova. fai  un install --reinstall
<gianiaz> glpiana, ho una nvidia quadro 1000m con 2 giga di ram
<gianiaz> ho già installati i driver consigliati
<glpiana> gianiaz, apri un temrinale e scrivi: lsmod | grep nvidia
<glpiana> !paste | gianiaz
<ubot-it> gianiaz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> gianiaz, ma al login, come sessione cosa scegli?
<gianiaz> GNOME
<gianiaz> in maiuscolo senza null'altro
<gianiaz> poi c'è gnome classic e gnome classic senza effetti
<glpiana> corretto. va beh, vediamo l'output del comando di prima
<Shin3> niente
<jester-> gnome è gnome shelll
<glpiana> Shin3, riavvia
<gianiaz> paste.ubuntu.com/777491/
<glpiana> gianiaz, scrivi nel terminale: glxinfo | grep render
<glpiana> gianiaz, se ti dice di installare mesa-utils, installale
<gianiaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/777496/
<gianiaz> sicuramente non è niente di buono
<gianiaz> :P
<glpiana> esatto. riapri il gestore dei driver proprietari e dicci cosa vedi
<Shin3> uguale
<Odo> Shin3, dpkg -l |grep samba
<Shin3> ma che cazzo o sminchiato
<Shin3> ho ancora samba4
<Shin3> :\
<gianiaz> conosci magari il nome del comando da shell? perchè tra le altre cose non trovo il menu degli strumetni amministrativi in gnome
<Shin3> Odo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/777502/
<glpiana> gianiaz, in alto a destra, clicchi il pulsantino e scegli impostazioni
<Odo> Shin3, troppa roba
<gianiaz> eccolo :-)
<jester-> gianiaz: sta tutto dentro ad altro
<gianiaz> jester questo non c'è...
<gianiaz> comunque
<Odo> Shin3, togli tutto
<Shin3> Odo sudo apt-get purge samba*
<gianiaz> vedo "Driver grafici accelerati NVIDIA (versione current) Raccomandayo"
<gianiaz> spuntato
<Odo> Shin3, senza fretta togli i pacchetti uno alla volta
<gianiaz> questo driver è attivato e attualmente in uso
<Odo> Shin3, e poi vai di dpkg -l
<Odo> ecc ecc
<Shin3> Odo, sei già troppo avanti epr i miei requisiti rallenta
<Odo> quando hai tolto tutto, installa solo sudo apt-get install samba
<Shin3> :P
<gianiaz> glpiana, poi c'è invece non selezionato "Drivergrafici [..] (aggiornamenti post releas)"
<Odo> Shin3, ok comincia con un sudo apt-get remove --purge samba4
<glpiana> gianiaz, ti lascio a jester- , ma secondo me hai incasinato xorg.conf
<gianiaz> ok, grazie, comunque xorg.conf dovrebbe essere l'originale, perchè dopo averlo incasinato non ripartiva, cosi ho ripreso quello generato di backup
<jester-> gianiaz: non è che hai pacioccato col file .run da sito nvidia
<gianiaz> no no, tutto direttamente dall'interfaccia di ubuntu
<gianiaz> l'unica cosa che ho fatto che ha incasinato xorg
<jester-> gianiaz: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<gianiaz> è stato cliccare su NVIDIA X Server Settings
<gianiaz> e mi dice "You do not appea to be using the NVIDIA X drive ... "
<jester-> gianiaz: segui per cortesia
<gianiaz> poi mi dice di fare il run di nvidia-xconfig
<jester-> madu
<gianiaz> oki scusa
<Shin3> Odo, fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/777511/
<gianiaz> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/777512/
<Odo> Shin3, ok togli quel gadmin-samba
<Odo> e quelle due libreire del cavolo... libsamba-hostconfig0 e l'altra
<jester-> gianiaz: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shin3> problemino no si tolgono con il comando sudo apt-get remove --purge gadmin-samba
<Odo> Shin3, e che ti dice?
<Shin3> non è che devo fermare il server samba?
<Odo> Shin3, in teoria no
<Shin3> Odo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/777515/
<gianiaz> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/777516/ (ma c'è cosi poca roba dentro?)
<Odo> Shin3, togli il pruge e prova a rimuoverlo ancora
<jester-> gianiaz: sudo rm .nvidia-settings-rc
<Shin3> ok è definitivamente impazzito a meno che non devo riavviare OS
<gianiaz>  jester, dove? in home?
<jester-> gianiaz: come apri il teminale sei in home
<gianiaz> k,fatto
<Shin3> Odo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/777517/ O_O
<jester-> gianiaz: temina sessione e rientra
<jester-> termina*
<gianiaz> a me sembra come prima...
<jester-> gianiaz: sei uscito da gnome?
<gianiaz> si, sono in chat da un altro computer
<Odo> Shin3, si non e'ì installato giusto ok togli questo: system-config-samba
<jester-> gianiaz: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<Shin3> Odo, fatto
<gianiaz> jester, una volta finito esco e rientro o c'è altro che devo fare?
<Odo> Shin3, ok riavvia
<jester-> gianiaz: riavvia il pc
<gianiaz> k
<Shin3> Odo, rieccomi
<gianiaz> jester, ho riavviato, ma è come prima
<Shin3> gadmin-samba le lib e system-config-samba ci sono ancora
<jester-> gianiaz: spiega il come prima che non avevo seguito tutto
<gianiaz> jester, in pratica di gnome vedo solo il menu in alto a sinistra, non c'è nient altro
<gianiaz> forse è giusto cosi e mi sono spiegato male prima?
<gianiaz> rimane poi il fatto che quanto entro in NVIDIA X Server Settings ,mi appare un alert che mi dice che sembra che non stia usando i drivers NVIDIA e mi consigla di lanciare "nvidia-xconfig" da root
<gianiaz> se lo lancio mi dice mi da questo : http://paste.ubuntu.com/777531/
<jester-> gianiaz: controlla che risoluzione hai
<gianiaz> 1920x1080
<jester-> gianiaz: per uno schermo da?
<jester-> gianiaz: quanti pollici è lo schermo
<gianiaz> 15 pollici
<gianiaz> è un notebook
<gianiaz> stavo andando a vedere le specifiche di risoluzione che non le ricordo
<jester-> gianiaz: non ti fa cambiare la risoluzione nelle impostazioni?
<gianiaz> no me lo fa
<jester-> per un 15 pollici è molto esagerata
<Shin3> Odo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/777537/
<gianiaz> bhe con quello che l'ho pagato :D
<OverMe> gianiaz, se ridai di nuovo nvidia-xconfig ti da di nuovo errore?
<jester-> gianiaz: cancella xorg.conf che ha generato il config
<jester-> rimetti l'originale
<Odo> Shin3, ok hai provato ad aggiundere la stampante
<gianiaz> si mi da sempre quell'errore
<gianiaz> jester è quello da cui mi ha dato la prima volta l'errore, ma rifaccio
<jester-> non è un errore, trova il file incompleto e ne genera uno nuovo
<Shin3> si ma mi manca sempre il protocollo samba per vedere la stampante in rete che è su wind7
<Shin3> uffa win7
<gianiaz> ok, rimesso
<jester-> gianiaz: sudo nvidia-settings e vedi se te la cambia
<Shin3> Odo, http://imagebin.org/189719
<jester-> gianiaz: se te la cambia poi fai scrivere il file
<Shin3> sotto host dovrebbe esservi smb o samba o che ne so come protocollo
<gianiaz> jester-, è lo stesso giro di prima, avvio nvidia settings e mi dice che sembra non stia usando i driver e mi consiglia di lanciare nvidia-xconfig, lo lancio e mi genera l'xorg corrotto
<gianiaz> jester una cosa che non ho detto è che è una 64 bit, ha importanza magari?
<Odo> Shin3, strano, prova con sudo apt-get install --reinstall samba
<jester-> gianiaz: non lanciare nvidia config
<gianiaz> ok, non ho fatto
<jester-> gianiaz: sudo nvidia-settings si apre la finestra?
<gianiaz> si, sembra molto ridotta nelle opzioni
<Shin3> Odo, nada
<gianiaz> se vuoi ti faccio uno screenshot
<Odo> ma strano strano, no no ho capito spetta lasciami pensare un attimo
<jester-> gianiaz: si apre la gui o no
<gianiaz> si si apre
<jester-> gianiaz: clicca xserver display cinfiguration
<Odo> Shin3, fai vedere anche cups dai: dpkg -l |grep cups
<jester-> gianiaz: in Resolution hai auto?
<gianiaz> jester
<gianiaz> non ho quelle opzioni
<jester-> gianiaz: shota
<gianiaz> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/schermatadel20111221162.png/
<Shin3> Odo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/777544/
<gianiaz> stavo facendo ;)
<Odo> Shin3, da cups non la vedi uguale?
<Shin3> se dici da localhost:631 provato prima ora riprovo
<gianiaz> jester-, questo invece è il mio desktop scarno: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/schermatadel20111221160.png/
<jester-> gianiaz: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shin3> Odo, niente
<gianiaz> si ci sono
<jester-> gianiaz: svuota e incolla iddu http://paste.ubuntu.com/777548/
<gianiaz> scusa jester, il mio xorg è più articolato, rimpiazzo con solo questo?
<jester-> si
<gianiaz> k, che faccio, posso killare x o meglio riavviare?
<Shin3> Odo, non capisco come ma il servizio di samba non compare in cups anche perchè attraverso samba riesco a vedere le cartelle su win7 e da win7 riesco a vedere host di ubuntu enache se non riesco ad accedervi ,ma questo non mi interessa
<jester-> gianiaz: sudo rm .nvidia-settings-rc
<jester-> gianiaz: sudo sevice lightdm restart
<Odo> Shin3, ci sto guardando
<gianiaz> jester a me sembra che non riparta, ha chiuso x ma ora vedo gli ultimi messaggi dati all'avvio
<jester-> gianiaz: alt f7
<jester-> o control-alt f1 o f2
<gianiaz> si ho già fatto è li che vedo i messaggi
<gianiaz> mentre in alt f1 ho il classico login
<jester-> gianiaz: logga e sudo reboot
<gianiaz> jester non parte
<gianiaz> (X)
<jester-> gianiaz: hai riavviato?
<gianiaz> si
<gianiaz> sono in questa situazione : http://askubuntu.com/questions/68220/ubuntu-11-10-wont-boot-with-nvidia-driver-enabled
<jester-> gianiaz: vai in shell
<gianiaz> ci sono
<gianiaz> loggato da root
<jester-> gianiaz: mi sa che il driver non è adatto alla tua scheda
<jester-> gianiaz: che scheda è
<gianiaz> nvidia quadro 1000M
<Odo> Shin3, scusa mi dai dpkg -l |grep smb
<Shin3> Odo, basta che non mi chiedi scusa che qua sono io che scasso non te :D
<Odo> dai spicciati :p
<Shin3> ii  libsmbclient                          2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3                    shared library for communication with SMB/CIFS servers
<Shin3> ii  python-smbc                           1.0.10-0ubuntu1                            Python bindings for Samba clients (libsmbclient)
<Odo> solo questo??
<Shin3> si
<Odo> ok ci sono
<jester-> gianiaz: il gestore cosa consigliava
<Odo> sudo apt-get install smbclient
<jester-> gianiaz: sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-current
<gianiaz> scusa jester, cosa intendi con il gestore? intendi quello dei driver? Mi diceva current
<jester-> gianiaz: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf e riavvia che dovrebbe usare gli open
<gianiaz> sto facendo
<Shin3> Odo, hai 3 cocahawana pagate :D
<gianiaz> proviamo
<Odo> Shin3, ;)
<Shin3> ah ok li ci siamo ora ribestemmio con win7 ma non è compito vostro li :)
<gianiaz> x è ripartito e ora gnome sembra funzionante
<gianiaz> si funziona
<gianiaz> quindi ora sto usando i driver open? Secondo te potrei avere problemi usando un montior aggiuntivo con questi driver?
<Odo> Shin3, suggerisco di spegnere tutto quello che sembra un fw su win7
<Shin3> compreso antivirus?
<Shin3> cioè fw antivirsus
<Odo> Shin3, si spegni tutto
<jester-> gianiaz: comincia a riavviare e vediamo che combina
<gianiaz> jester-, ho riavviato, sto usando gnome e vedo l'aspetto giusto ora
<jester-> gianiaz: quindi era il driver proprietario non adatto, hai il secondo monitor attaccato?
<gianiaz> no a dire il vero stavo ancora cercando di farlo funzionare
<gianiaz> :P
<gianiaz> (non il monitor, il pc)
<jester-> gianiaz: hihihi
<gianiaz> 5 minuti e lo attacco
<jester-> gianiaz: una volta che lo attacchi vai in configurazione e vedi se lo rileva
<gianiaz> tra l'altro il monitor è uno di quelli che si può ruotare, non so se la faccia il monitor sta cosa o il sistema operativo
<jester-> gianiaz: se i monitor non sono uguali e usano una risoluzione diversa li devi configurare come separati
<gianiaz> bhe figo, appena atttaccato vedo lo sfondo
<gianiaz> allora jester, funziona il monitor, unica cosa
<gianiaz> il monitor è tipo questo: http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=it&l=it&cs=itdhs1&sku=637848&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=2&~ck=dellSearch
<gianiaz> se guardi in basso vedrai che hanno questa possibilità di ruotarli e usarli inverticale
<gianiaz> non so ancora se lo userò cosi, ma vorrei provarlo
<gianiaz> secondo te la configurazione devo farla da linux? Perchè nella gestione monitor me lo vede come orizzontale
<gianiaz> ah no, ho detto una cazzata
<gianiaz> ho trovato
<gianiaz> :P
<jester-> gianiaz: se funza con l'open lascia perdere il nvidia che bisogna fare casino per farlo andare
<gianiaz> si infatti
<jester-> gianiaz: belli gli schermi
<gianiaz> anche se poi sto vedendo che c'è una discussione a riguardo con il tag solved
<gianiaz> quindi la leggerò con calma
<jester-> sembra che canni il posto dove installare i ldriver
<gianiaz> jester-, si mi sono coccolato per natale alla faccia della crisi
<jester-> gianiaz: per un ammontare di?
<jester-> gianiaz: se l'open finza che ti frega dei proprietari
<jester-> gianiaz: comunque http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=it&l=it&cs=itdhs1&sku=637848&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=2&~ck=dellSearch
<jester-> http://translate.google.it/translate?hl=it&langpair=en|it&u=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1757821
<jester-> logico che / lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic  deve corrispondere alla cartella del kernel in uso
<gianiaz> jester-, ho preso questo: http://www.dell.com/it/aziende/p/precision-m4600/fs (il secondo)
<gianiaz> + il monitor http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=it&l=it&s=bsd&cs=itbsdt1&sku=615140&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=1&~ck=dellSearch
<jester-> gianiaz: dell fa roba ottima
<gianiaz> si guarda, io è il terzo che prendo dalla dell
<jester-> si rivolge al mercato pro
<gianiaz> hanno un assistenza che è fenomenale
<jester-> si
<jester-> cosi come aplle
<gianiaz> l'anno scorso ho rotto il monitor del portatile, il giorno dopo avevo qui il tipo che me l'ha cambiato per 170 euro
<quatar-it> Ciao
<stuk_gen> ciao a tutti
<stuk_gen> ho un server ubuntu e vari client ubuntu
<stuk_gen> il problema è che ogni tanto dai client non vedo in risorse di rete il server ubuntu
<quatar-it> sto installando ubuntu con partizionamento manuale. La situazione di partenza era: due partizioni: una windows (sda1) e una vuota (sda5).
<stuk_gen> non c'è qualche parametro da impostare in modo che ogni tot secondo il server 'dica' sulla rete che è presente?
<quatar-it> Nell'utility di partizionamento che viene col cd d'installazione, ho fatto "elimina" della second apartizione
<quatar-it> e su quello spazio libero ho creato una partizione primaria ext4 con punto di mount /
<jester-> stuk_gen: sperem che Odo sia disponibile, è lui il sistemista
<quatar-it> ora ho solo un dubbio: "device per l'installazione del bootloader". Cosa devo segnare?
<stuk_gen> sperom
<jester-> quatar-it: sda
<quatar-it> quindi quello che mi dà di default. Ok. jester- : nelle altre cose che ho fatto non ci dovrebbero essere problemai vero?
<quatar-it> (a parte che sto lasciando windows, ma sai: i nuovi utenti vogliono sentirsi sicuri mantenendo il loro vecchio OS per le emergenze)
<jester-> quatar-it: setta anche formattare e usare come ext4 oltre che montare come /
<quatar-it> sì sì quello l'ho fatto
<quatar-it> grazie mille allora!
<jester-> stuk_gen: devi avere pazienza un 5 minuti
<stuk_gen> ok chiamatemi quando arriva
<quatar-it> CIao a tutti, ciao jester-
<jester-> cià quatar-it
<quatar-it> jester-:  sono già di ritorno. Il software mi propone di creare una partizione di swap
<quatar-it> cosa devo fare? ignoro?
<gianiaz> jester, grazie, ho provato a incollarti in pvt il link alla foto che ho fatto, la incollo qui, tanto: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/img20111221165623.jpg/
<gianiaz> se mi permetti di mandarti un messaggio in pvt ti dico anche quanto ho speso :D
<jester-> quatar-it: quanta ram hai
<quatar-it> mmh
<jester-> gianiaz: pvt libero
<quatar-it> credo mezzo giga
<jester-> quatar-it: allora devi ridurre la linux di 1024 e creare una swap
<quatar-it> okay
<quatar-it> l'ordine (prima o dopo) non è importante vero?
<jester-> quatar-it: frega niente
<quatar-it> ehm allora...
<quatar-it> io ho eliminato la partizione che avevo creato per linux. Ora al suo posto sto facendo due nuove partizioni. Una swap e una per l'OS. COme mi comporto con logica/primaria?
<jester-> quatar-it: puoi fare fino a 4 primarie
<quatar-it> okay. quindi fin quando posso uso quelle
<jester-> o tre primarie e una estesa dentro la quale ricavare partizioni logiche se servono piu di 4 partizioni
<quatar-it> okay, dovrei aver finito a meno di nuovi popup inattesi!
<quatar-it> jester-: ultima: nel pezzo di swap devo spuntare "formattare"?
<stuk_gen> ma con ext4 server ancora swap?
<jester-> quatar-it: la swap ignorala che la prende da solo
<quatar-it> okok
<jester-> stuk_gen: serve se hai poca ram
<stuk_gen> ok
<jester-> con 2 gb di ram in pratica gia potrebbe non servire
<gianiaz> ciao ragazzi, grazie a tutti per l'aiuto
<pixel22> ciao a tutti
<pixel22> come faccio a trovare il codice sorgente di nano editor?
<OverMe> apt-get source nano
<pixel22> grazie
<hurry> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mnemonik> ciao ho riscontrato alcuni problemi si ubuntu 11.10 rispetto alla precedente versione: 1freeze di firefox quando si cerca di spostare nel gestore segnalibri gruppi di libri selezionati da una cartella creata ad un'altra; 2- spariscono le icone del desktop quando si cerca di trasferire gruppi di file da una cartella ad un'altra; 3-impossibilità ad esplorare il cellulare via bluetooh; 4- spegnimento lento del sistema lento; 5- fruscio all'avvio di qualsiasi r
<quatar-it> Ciao a tutti, sto installando un ubuntu su un vecchissimo laptop, usando la connessione ad internet
<quatar-it> l'installazione ha proceduto per vari minuti
<quatar-it> (copia dei file / installazione / ...)
<quatar-it> poi si è interrotta durante il download dei file
<quatar-it> immagino che sia saltata la connessione
<quatar-it> però purtroppo nm-applet continua a dire che la connessione c'è
<quatar-it> e non mi permette di toglierla / ripristinarla
<quatar-it> ora gradirei almeno potergli dire di ignorare i file da internet
<quatar-it> e procedere con l'installazione offline
<Altar> Ciao a tutti. chi mi potrebbe dare una mano ad utilizzare testdisk (recupero dati) per ubuntu
<Altar> ?
<Altar> Ciao, ho accidentalmente formattato un disco fisso e sto tentando di recuperare i dati. una mano?
<Altar> ciao chi può darmi una mano ad utilizzare testdisk?
<Altar> j/ #testdisk
<roht> Altar, se vai in ubuntu-it-chat ti passo un link
<milo_> Oila gente.. quanto tempo.. come state? ho un piccolo dilemma con la tastiera, ovvero non riesco ad impostarla per bene.. ne a 101 ne a 105 tasti.. provo a fare le modifiche ma non succede nulla.. tipo per fare un trattino basso non so come deba fare.. una mano??
<Sonic86> salve ho un problema dovrei installare su un portatile ubuntu dal'usb come devo fare? io ho messo la iso sul pendrive e ho detto al boot di caricare come prima cosa la usb... ma il boot adesso è fermo cosi da un po Searching for boot record from usb fdd... OK
<damiano> messo la iso sul pendrive che significa?
<damiano> prova con il programma per windows "universal usb installer"
<Sonic86> ho scaricato la iso
<Sonic86> e l'ho copiata sul pendrive
<damiano> si
<Sonic86> però non parte
<damiano> è come cucinare il gatto mettendolo in pentola
<damiano> devi anche pelarlo però
<Sonic86> eh
<Sonic86> ma dimmi come fare
<damiano> prova con il programma per windows "universal usb installer"
<Sonic86> e che fa?
<damiano> ti chiede il percorso della iso
<damiano> la chiavetta che vuoi formattare
<Sonic86> ma io devo installare ubuntu
<Sonic86> su un portatile dalla usb
<damiano> Sonic86: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Sonic86> ma io non ho windows ora
<Sonic86> sono da linux sul mio pc
<damiano> ancora meglio
<damiano> allora usa il programma "unetbootin"
<Sonic86> lo trovo anche nei reposity?
<damiano> chiaro
<kimal73> scusate date una mano anche a chi ha kubuntu? io ho installato il kde su gnome come da procedure poi ho installato qualcosa (i pannelli di Peace) non vi so dire se il problema lo avevo anche prima. fatto stà che ora qualsiasi operazione non da konsol dove occorre la mia password non me la richiede e mi dà errore. non posso aggiornare il software dal software center non posso fare quasi nulla.
<Sonic86> ok dopo provo
<kimal73> ho scoperto che non sono l'unico. c'è proprio un bug sulla 11.10 di kubuntu per quanto riguarda muon
<damiano> uhm
<damiano> Sonic86:
<damiano> sei sicuro di avere selezionato le impostazioni corrette per il bios?
<damiano> forse provi ad avviare il device sbagliato
<Deragliato> buonasera, ho ubuntu 11,10, la connessione  cade spesso, ho provato cono wicd ,che sulla precedente versione era stabile, va si connette lo stesso. Mi aiutate?
<Deragliato> buonasera, ho ubuntu 11,10, la connessione  cade spesso, ho provato cono wicd ,che sulla precedente versione era stabile, ma si sconnette lo stesso, mi riferisco alla connessione wireless Mi aiutate?
<damiano> qual'è la qualità del segnale?
<Deragliato> buona
<Deragliato> anche eccellente a volte, damiano
<Deragliato> ma è tutto come prima, l'unica cosa cambiata è ubuntu
<sonic86> salve quando vado ad installare ubuntu dal cd-rom mi dice error setting up gfxboot
<Deragliato> !pasteimage
<Deragliato> !image
<Deragliato> !paste
<Deragliato> !help
<damiano> imgur.com
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pasteimage'
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<FloodBotIt2> ubot-it: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<damiano> lol
<damiano> lavoro di scuadra
<damiano> femmo bannare ubot-it
<kimal73> qualcuno mi dà una lista dei repo di kubuntu oneric  vorrei verificare se ho quelli giusti
<Zinedine> Ciao a tutti! Chi mi sa dire che password inserire quando appare la finestra della mia internet key vodafone con usim tre? e' da due mesi che non riesco più ad usare internet...
<bpietro> damiano: :) idea grandiosa, bannare ubot
<bpietro> potevano scambiarsi ancora un paio di battute
<damiano> cerca altri miliziani
<kimal73> posso usare il terminale per aprire il desktop settings? se sì come fare?
<ennolo> c'è qualcuno?
<gianiaz> ragazzi, ma ipoteticamente parlando, cosa succede se installo ubuntu64bit su un sistema a 32?
<ennolo> io ho un problema con la chiavetta internet
<ennolo> mi sono inchiodato e non trovo soluzione
<ennolo> talmente da demoralizzarmi e voler togliere tutto...
<ennolo> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<gianiaz> come mai se provo a installare chrome su ubuntu64 mi dice architettura amd64 errata?
<sonic86> salve la mia scheda video non supporta unity come faccio?
<sonic86> salve la mia scheda video non supporta unity come faccio?
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-22
<bpietro> direi che resterai senza ;)
<Epicdany> Ciao ragazzi..
<Epicdany> HO un piccolo grande problema.. premetto che mi sono appena affacciato al mondo ubuntu l'ho istallato su virtual box(Ubuntu 11.10) ma non mi vede la stampante (epson BX320FW)dove posso trovare i driver  ma sopratutto una volta trovati come li installo? grazie
<Shin3> \o
<massimo18> Buona giornata
<Odo> Giorno
<goldrake> @seen sabry
<ubottu-it> goldrake: sabry was last seen in #ubuntu-it 1 year, 10 weeks, 4 days, 0 hours, 9 minutes, and 14 seconds ago: <sabry> ciao
<gianiaz> domandona, ma perchè mi da architettura errata per tutti i pacchetti a 64bit?
<gianiaz> ho installato ubuntu64 su un pc con processore interl icore7
<gianiaz> se non era a 64bit non lo installava, giusto?
<goldrake> gianiaz, verifica che kernel ha installato e se il tuo processore supporta i 64 bit
<gianiaz> goldrake, puoi dirmi come?
<goldrake> uname -a ti dice il kernel che stai usando
<gianiaz> mmm mi sa che non usa il 64 mi dice 686 i686 i386
<goldrake> con cat /pro/cpuinfo vedi nei flags se è supportato il 64 bit
<gianiaz> quale valore devo leggere?
<Mae89> ciao
<OverMe> gianiaz, devi vedere tra i flags se c'è lm
<OverMe> ma se è un core i7 è a 64bit di sicuro
<gianiaz> io ho cercato sul sito della intel e il mio codice dice di essere 64bit
<gianiaz> solo che dopo l'installazione di ubuntu64 ho provato a scaricare skype64, chrome64 ecc e per tutti mi dice architettura errata
<OverMe> non hai messo ubuntu a 64bit
<gianiaz> vuoi dire che ho sbagliato download?
<OverMe> pare di si
<gianiaz> cazzo cazzo cazzo
<kimal73> dalla live di ubuntu posso vedere se funzionano bene le usb?
<OverMe> se non hai più di 4 giga di ram puoi lasciare 32bit
<gianiaz> ne ho 8 -_-"
<gianiaz> perchè non li vede?
<goldrake> OverMe, credo che anche il 32 bit supporta più di 3 G
<OverMe> goldrake, solo con il pae, ma è un barbatrucco
<goldrake> e vabbè, basta che li possa usare
<OverMe> gianiaz, scarica la versione giusta e reinstalla allora
<gianiaz> paste.ubuntu.com/778430
<gianiaz> dio mio nooooo :-/
<gianiaz> che palle
<gianiaz> cosi non la vede dici?
<gianiaz> porcaccia miseriaccia...
<goldrake> la vede  la vede
<goldrake> ma posta uname -a
<OverMe> avrà il kernel pae
<gianiaz> si
<Nippon> salve a tutti
<OverMe> gianiaz, posta lo stesso uname -a
<Nippon> ho bisognoでlヴぉst路会い宇土。
<OverMe> sis sa mai
<Nippon> ho bisogno del vstro aiuto
<Odo> !jp | Nippon
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'jp'
<goldrake> gianiaz, ma non ti è più semplice usare la versione a 32 bit dei programmi?
<Nippon> sono dvanti a un pc jp
<kimal73> scusate dalla live di ubuntu posso vedere dovrei riuscire a vedere le usb?
<Nippon> ciao odo
<Nippon> scusa ho sbagliato
<gianiaz> goldrake, a dire il vero pensavo fosse una cosa richiesta installare il s.o. a 64 per sfruttare meglio le caratteristiche
<Odo> Nippon, eh direi pensavo fossi giapponese :D
<gianiaz> ora posto
<Nippon> questo pc e un po vecchio
<K99Brain> kimal73, certo
<kimal73> K99Brain: ottimo
<Nippon> e funziona con Xp, diciamo che funziona a malapena
<kimal73> K99Brain: volevo dire grazie con quel ottimo
<goldrake> gianiaz, allora reinstalla la versione corretta
<Odo> gianiaz, fai le cose sistemante hai un processore a 64b installa la 64
<Nippon> infattti
<Nippon> sono in giappone
<gianiaz> processore: paste.ubuntu.com/778431
<goldrake> gianiaz, ma se non fai editing video o lavori che stressano la cpu, ti serve a poco il 64 bit
<Nippon> mi trovo davanti a questo pc
<Nippon> non fate caso i miei accenti la tastiera e giapponese
<gianiaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/778434/
<gianiaz> uname
<Nippon> il problema e che ho provato ad installare ubuntu sia la versione11 sia la versione 10
<gianiaz> sviluppo, uso netbeans apache mysql ecc
<Nippon> il cd parte ma cintinua a rimanere sulla scritta \ubuntu
<Nippon> infine quando premo un tasto mi appaiono una serie di errori
<Nippon> e non posso installarlo
<Odo> Nippon, hai provato a vedere se la live su un altro computer va?
<Nippon> penso che sia un problema del　ェットレ
<Nippon> lettore
<Nippon> si, prima di partire li ho provati entrambi
<Nippon> e funzionavno
<OverMe> <Nippon> infine quando premo un tasto mi appaiono una serie di errori
<OverMe> tipo?
<Nippon> quindi sto pensando di fare un reebot con usb
<Nippon> se non ricordo male, bus
<OverMe> gianiaz, reinstalla la versione corretta
<Nippon> internet connection
<gianiaz> si sto già scaricando
<gianiaz> :-(
<gianiaz> che coglione che sono
<Nippon> si sente il lettore cd che va avanti e indietro
<Nippon> ma non arriva mai alla schermata chemi chiede se voglio installrlo o vedere la versione di prova
<Nippon> da questo pc ho scaricato ubuntu dal sito giapponese, ma il masterizzatore neanceh mo lo scrive su cd, mi appare un errore \power calibration
<Nippon> potrebbe essere un errore del　laser
<OverMe> Nippon, prova con una penna usb
<Nippon> infatti, ma non so come fare
<Nippon> ho il file iso
<Nippon> per il cd
<OverMe> scaricati unetbootin
<Nippon> devo scegliere quello per windows, giusto
<Nippon> quando creo il file per l usb devo avviare il　pc　usb?
<hurry> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<OverMe> Nippon, si
<Nippon> ma mi fa l installazione, oppure posso scegliere solo la versione di prova
<OverMe> ??
<OverMe> fa tutto
<Nippon> io vorrei solo vviare la versione di prova, e possibile
<OverMe> si
<Nippon> su unetbootin mi viene chiesto quale os scegliere, ho scelto ubuntu ma ci sono tnte versioni di 11.10 quale devo scegliere
<Nippon> sto cercando la versione 11.10 32bit
<Nippon> ma qua ne elenca tanti
<Nippon> devo selezionare diskimage oppure lo devo lasciare in bianco?
<gigirock_> ue perditempo
<gigirock_> come andiamo
<gigirock_> siete caldi ?
<gigirock_> esiste un software di answering machine ?
<goldrake> asterisk?
<goldrake> !asterisk
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'asterisk'
<goldrake> !info asterisk
<ubot-it> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.8.4.4~dfsg-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1127 kB, installed size 3984 kB
<gigirock_> cia goldrake aspe che siamo sul chan sbagliato
<dimitri> salve qualcuno sa come si risolve il problema di tearing con le schede nvidia ?
<Hurrican_> qualcuno sa come posso ottenere delle informazioni sull'unità a nastro montata?
<Hurrican_> per serve per Amanda Backup
<milo_> Giornooo ^_*
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<nedu> Ubuntu 10.04 su portatile: non funziona il mic di skype. Ho provato le soluzioni piu comuni (impostazioni alsa). Qualcuno ha altre idee please??
<jester-> nedu: impostazioni skype canale ingresso?
<jester-> nedu: e pure canale ingresso in impostazioni audio di sistema
<nedu> audio sistema: audio interno analog stereo. Per quelle di skype come vedo?
<Mae89> ciao a tutti...
<jester-> nedu: clicca sulla S angolo basso sinistro
<nedu> pure per skype mi sembra uguale a quello di audio sistema
<jester-> nedu: non ti propone piu canali?
<nedu> se da skype vado a opzioni-->dispositivi audio-->ingresso trovo sempre "audio interno analog stereo"
<nedu> credo che sia un unico canale
<K99Brain> nedu, prova da alsamixer
<K99Brain> nedu, da termiinale: alsamixer
<K99Brain> nedu, poi pigia F4
<jester-> nedu: in impostazioni di sistema>ingresso se parli il cursore si muove?
<K99Brain> e avrai solo i controlli relati agli ingressi
<nedu> no il cursore non si muove, ora vado sul terminale
<nedu> fatto e premuto F4...
<jester-> nedu: è attivato e volume alto?
<nedu> ho tre barre: mic boost, capture, capture 1. Le prime due sono al massimo e l'ultima è queasi a metà. Sotto le ultime due c'è scritto "CATTURA" in maiuscolo
<jester-> nedu: mic integrato?
<nedu> lo spero!
<nedu> esistono pc senza mic integrati?
<jester-> nedu: il mic è integrato nel pc o usi un esterno
<nedu> non uso mic esterno
<jester-> nedu: pc desktop non lo hanno
<nedu> ah!
<K99Brain> nedu, hai anche input source?
<nedu> quindi è normale che non riesca a registrare suoni con il registratore di suoni?
<nedu> cos'è input source, scusami...
<K99Brain> sempre in alsamixer
<K99Brain> affianco le varie barre
<jester-> se da impostazioni parlando non si muove il cursore la vedo dura
<nedu> K99: non non vedo scritto input source a fianco alle barre
<nedu> ok, quindi l'unica è installare un mic esterno, ho capito bene?
<jester-> nedu: sarebbe la soluzione piu facile
<nedu> capito
<jester-> nedu: poi magari con la 11.10 funza
<nedu> ah
<jester-> o 11.04
<nedu> pero è un po complicato passare versione giusto^
<nedu> ?
<jester-> nedu: con la 10.04 dovresti fare poi passaggi, uno per rilascio, prova con un clive
<jester-> piu passaggi*
<nedu> azz
<nedu> clive?
<jester-> cd live
<nedu> ah ok
<nedu> pero non capisco: se il mic non c'è perche con la 11.04 dovrebbe funzionare?
<jester-> nedu: questione di driver
<nedu> quindi il mic c'è
<jester-> facile che nelle versioni successive sia riconosciuto
<nedu> sono i programmi che complicano la vita
<nedu> ok ho capito
<nedu> grazie mille!
<glpiana> ola
<milo_> raga ho istallato VBox ma non riesco a far partire ed istallare il virtuale.. siccome ricordo che si devon istallare di pacchetti ben precisi mi dite quali siano sti pacchetti? o do sudo apt-get install Virtualbox?
<jester-> milo_: non va bene vbox da repo, segui la guida wiki e installa quello con restrizioni di licenza
<jester-> milo_: disinstallalo prima
<milo_> l'ho appena rimosso.. ora vado a cercare sta guida.. grazie jester-
<jester-> !vbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Installazione
<milo_> ah jester- ultima cosa.. praticamente ho istallato kubu 11.04 senza aggiornamenti va che una meraviglia.. ieri ho fatto gli aggironamenti tipo.. un 350 ed è successo un macello audio non andava.. problemi con alsa e pulse.. la tastiera mi scrivera in scozzere lol un casino la mia domanda è.. posso usare kubu senza per forza far gli aggiornamenti? ps.. grazie per i link
<jester-> milo_: non succedono cose del genere con upgrade di sistema, la causa di solito sono aggiunta di ppa e che siano rimasti dei pacchetti in sospeso aggiornando
<milo_> jester-: con le vecchie versioni non mi è mai successo na cosa del genere.. siccome per ora và.. lo lascio come è.. un giorno quando ho tempo aggiorno.. e vediamo che succede.. grazie ancora  comunque.. ^_^
<claudiodon> ciao
<milo_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<milo_> claudiodon: ciao..
<milo_> jester-:  problemuccio.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/778527/
<claudiodon> ciao milo_
<milo_> problma con Vbox.. mi spunta questo errore..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/778527/  chi mi da una mano?
<jester-> milo_: prima sudo adduser $USER vboxusers poi sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup  quindi termina sessione e rientra
<jester-> milo_: prima di tutto sudo apt-get install --reinstall dkms
<milo_> jester-:  primo comando sudo.. ecc ecc.. secondo sudo adduser.. ecc ecc anche se ho già aggiunto l'user.. cmq  riprovo
<jester-> milo_: prima di tutto sudo apt-get install --reinstall dkms
<jester-> milo_: gcc e gli headers del kernel sono installati?
<milo_> jester-: non saprei..
<jester-> milo_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gcc linux-headers-generic
<milo_> jester-: ci stanno già
<milo_> jester-:  vado con il comando..  sudo adduser $milo vboxusers
<jester-> milo_: $USER
<jester-> cosi come è scritto
<milo_> jester-:  su user di norma non si mette il "nome" proprio..?
<jester-> oppure adduser milo vboxusers
<jester-> milo_: prova con $USER e vedi che fa
<milo_> mi ha aggiunto al gruppo
<milo_> jester-:  mo riavvio?
<jester-> milo_:sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<milo_> jester-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/778537/
<jester-> milo_: non hai gli headers
<milo_> ma poco fà ho letto che c'erano.. assieme ai gcc
<jester-> milo_: sudo apt-get install  linux-headers-generic
<milo_> jester-: linux-headers-generic è già alla versione più recente.
<jester-> milo_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jester-> milo_:sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<milo_> jester-:  dopo il comando... si è fermato qua.. Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMS   gli do tempo..
<jester-> lascialo  fare
<milo_> jester-: ok fatto.. bene o male ho capito cosa abbiam fatto :) da tutto ok..ok..ok.. bene!
<milo_> mo riavvio? jester-
<jester-> milo_: si
<milo_> jester-: ok a dopo.. ps.. dopo riprovo a creare la vitruale o dobbiamo fare qualche altro passo?
<jester-> dovrebbe essere a posto
<milo_> ok vediamo a dopo e grazie :)
<grish> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di condividere la stampante tra 3 computer con OS ubuntu e Xp. Aiutino?
<glpiana> !samba | grish
<ubot-it> grish: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<grish> glpiana:  grazie. mi restituisce errore da terminale quando invio sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<glpiana> grish, dai: sudo service smbd restart
<grish> glpiana:  ok ora dà "running"
<grish> continuo con la config
<glpiana> grish, ma hai fatto ripartire samba senza aver configurato nulla prima?
<grish> glpiana: no seguendo una guida ho configurato l'accesso account per l'utente con sudo smbpasswd -a nomeutente
<grish> beh non è che sia granchè chiara la guida wiki
<glpiana> grish, cosa non è chiaro?
<grish> la procedura iniziale come l'abilitazione dell'account. ho dovuto seguire un'altra guida
<grish> se gentilmente potessi postarmi il linnk di una guida completa passo passo te ne sarei grato
<glpiana> grish, non ne ho. non ho mai dovuto far menate con samba. funziona da sè per le mie esigenze
<glpiana> _mak, quando hai finito di fare pi...
<filo1234> glpiana: ma scusa tu devi condividere una stampante?
<filo1234> lol grish
<glpiana> filo1234, ??? che ti frega? :D
<_mak> glpiana, non sapevo che aveva un limit per nick.. =)
<glpiana> _mak, qui non andrebbe cambiato :)
<grish> mah ho aperto un post sul forum di ubuntu e un utente mi ha dato delle risposte  molto generiche (IO: ho bisogno di far comunicare due pc ubuntu 11.10 ed uno Xp per condividere file e stampante. LUI: usa samba.)
<grish> e poi: l'argomento è goà stato trattato, fai una ricerca
<grish> capisco che può risultare tedioso sentirsi porre le solite domande ma se ti prendi lo sbatto di rispondermi almeno fallo per bene. Indicarmi un link discussione no eh? Ho cercato nel forum ma non sono riuscito a trovare soluzione al mio problema, proprio per questo ho aperto una nuova discussione. Sembra uno di quelli che rispondono su Yahoo Answers "si, dammi dieci punti perchè ho scritto qualcosa)
<K99Brain> !samba | grish, qui trovi la guida
<ubot-it> grish, qui trovi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<K99Brain> grish, comunque, se devi condividere una cartella in win e vederla in linux,  non c'è niente da installare dato che il client di samba ce l'hai gia
<K99Brain> grish, invece se devi condividere una cartella di linux e vederla in win allora si, devi installare il server samb
<K99Brain> samba
<grish> è che non riesco a configurarlo sto uscendo scemo
<grish> la questione principale è creare una rete
<K99Brain> grish, beh, innanzi tutto la cosa piu banale
<K99Brain> grish, condividi una cartella in win
<K99Brain> grish, e occhio che il firewall di win di default blocca le connessioni e quindi per provare (solo per provare un momento) disattivalo temporaneamente
<K99Brain> grish, poi da ubuntu basta che vai su risorse > connetti al server
<grish> ma nè da win nè da ubuntu vedo una rete
<grish> K99Brain: ho ubuntu 11.10 non mi dà nella dash connetti al server
<K99Brain> grish, sti pc si pingano?
<Holden> io di solito facevo Risorse->Rete
<K99Brain> grish, Apri nautilus, poi vai in File->Connetti al server
<K99Brain> in unity è tutto spostato... maledetti :(
<K99Brain> grish, ma prima prova il ping
<K99Brain> grish, che se non si vedono i pc, le condivisioni te le scordi
<grish> sto provando ora vediamo. Esce un output abbastanza lungo
<K99Brain> grish, apri un terminale e fai: ping IP_DEL_WIN
<K99Brain> grish, e stessa cosa su windows, apri il cmd e fai: ping IP_DI_UBUNTU
<K99Brain> grish, ctrl+c per fermarlo
<K99Brain> grish, si pingano o no?
<grish> l'ho fermato e mi dice che ha trasferito 114 pacchetti e nessuno è andato perduto
<grish> non accennava a fermarsi!
<K99Brain> grish, ok, allora il ping va
<K99Brain> grish, si, è normale, il ping se non lo fermi va avanti all'infinito
<grish> problema
<K99Brain> grish, prova da win adesso, per sicurezza
<grish> linux pinga win ma non viceversa
<grish> win ha inviato 4 pacchetti, tutti persi
<K99Brain> ecco
<grish> e mò
<grish> ?
<K99Brain> grish, hai attivato il firewall su ubuntu?
<grish> c'è un firewall attivo di base su ubuntu?
<grish> altrimenti npo
<K99Brain> di default no
<grish> *no
<K99Brain> come è sta rete? hai un router?
<grish> ho un router a cui sono connessi due pc (uno di fronte all'altro sulla stessa scrivania) alle porte del router tramite cavo
<K99Brain> grish, gli indirizzi sono?
<nicotano> salve
<grish> 127.0.0.1
<K99Brain> no, quello è il localhost
<K99Brain> grish, ifconfig su ubuntu e ipconfig su win
<K99Brain> controlla indirizzi e che la mask sia la stessa
<grish> 36.240.66.193
<K99Brain> hm
<K99Brain> grish, mi sa che è il router fastweb di mezzo che ti sta filtrando i pacchetto... ho questo sospetto
<grish> K99Brain: ma sarò pirla! ho provato e win pinga ubuntu
<K99Brain> ah
<grish> inserivo su win il localhost e non l'ip di ubuntu!
<K99Brain> e prima perchè n on pingava?
<K99Brain> -.-
<grish> lascia stare guarda
<grish> mi prenderei a testate al muro
<K99Brain> lol
<grish> LoL
<K99Brain> grish, vabbè, allora, ritornando alle condivisioni
<grish> adesso che si pingano come creo una rete tra i due?
<K99Brain> grish, disattiva temporaneamente il firewall di win
<grish> ok
<K99Brain> grish, poi prova su ubuntu in nautilus File->Connetti al server
<grish> e mò?
<grish> erroe
<K99Brain> che errore?
<grish> impossibile caricare l'elenco dei metodi per i server supportati. controllare l'installazione di gvfs
<grish> ma è già aggiornato alla versione più recente
<K99Brain> hm
<K99Brain> grish, prova a installare  gvfs-smb
<K99Brain> poi ritenta
<grish> non c'è l'estensione smb
<grish> c'è bin, fuse
<grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/778705/
<K99Brain> !info gvfs-smb
<ubot-it> Package gvfs-smb does not exist in oneiric
<K99Brain> hm
<K99Brain> !info gvfs-smb natty
<ubot-it> Package gvfs-smb does not exist in natty
<K99Brain> !info gvfs-smb lucid
<ubot-it> lucid is not a valid distribution ['maverick', 'natty', 'oneiric']
<K99Brain> !info gvfs-smb maverick
<ubot-it> Package gvfs-smb does not exist in maverick
<K99Brain> ma che strano
<grish> oneiric
<grish> !info gvfs-smb oneiric
<K99Brain> grish, allora niente nautilus
<ubot-it> Package gvfs-smb does not exist in oneiric
<K99Brain> grish, sulla dash non hai rete?
<grish> e che si fa?
<K99Brain> in basso, mi pare vagamente di ricordare
<K99Brain> una delle icone in basso
<K99Brain> nella barra
<grish> si ho rete ma cavo di rete o proxy. Se ne creo una nuova l'unico campo è VPN
<K99Brain> no, non quella rete :P
<K99Brain> spe
<grish> glpiana: aiutino?
<K99Brain> uffff, se ho rinunciato a unity un motivo c'era :P
<K99Brain> grish, allora, non mi ricordo come si chiama, ma mi pare esistesse pure una utility da qualche parte per connettersi a server remoti
<K99Brain> cerco di ricordarmi il nome
<K99Brain> aveva un nome stupido
<grish> visualizzatore scrivanie remote
<K99Brain> no
<K99Brain> quella è un'altra cosa
<K99Brain> aveva un nome corto
<K99Brain> grish, se nella dash cerchi rete cosa esce fuori?
<K99Brain> anzi
<K99Brain> facciamo così
<peppe84> K99Brain, non ho seguito tutto ma in nautilus ctrl+L e digiti l'indirizzo?
<K99Brain> rieccomi
<peppe84> K99Brain, non ho seguito tutto ma in nautilus ctrl+L e digiti l'indirizzo? :-)
<peppe84> eri caduto
<K99Brain> grish, prova a cercare gigolo
<K99Brain> peppe84, non sono caduto... ho riavviato la sessione in unity :/
<grish> installato. E' uguale a visualizzazione scrivanie remot
<K99Brain> ok
<grish> in unity hanno cambiato solo nome
<grish> già provato in remoto a connettermi a Win. Ci riesco
<K99Brain> grish, pigia su connetti e crea un nuovo profilo
<K99Brain> no
<K99Brain> spe
<grish> con VNC. Ah ho visto che qui c'è Condivisione di Win
<K99Brain> ecco esatto
<grish> ma non riesco
<grish> ho inserito ip
<K99Brain> grish, metti solo l'indirizzo ip del pc win e il nome utente
<K99Brain> grish, lascia vuoto il resto
<grish> occorre inserire nome condivisione
<K99Brain> hm
<K99Brain> ok, se è obbligatorio allora metti il nome della condivisione win
<grish> ? e qual'è? Mi dà: print$, ShareDocs, Admin$,
<grish> C$
<K99Brain> grish, ma sul pc win hai creato una cartella condivisa?
<grish> ho messo print e sono entrato
<K99Brain> di solito win come nome della condivisione usa lo stesso nome della cartella condivisa
<grish> minchia mu scuddai
<grish> aspe
<grish> K99Brain: ci siamo
<grish> sono entrato nella cartella condivisa e permette le modifiche
<K99Brain> ok
<grish> ora come entrare senza fare tutto sto casino?
<K99Brain> grish, adesso riprova a aprire nautilus
<K99Brain> grish, sulla sinistra, in fondo, clicca su Eslora rete
<K99Brain> grish, vedi se riesci da li
<K99Brain> sarebbe piu rapido
<grish> perfetto
<grish> su ubuntu va
<K99Brain> ok
<K99Brain> grish, adesso prova a riattivare il firewall di win
<K99Brain> grish, vedi se dopo funziona ancora
<grish> quindi se volessi aggiungere un altro pc ubuntu spunta direttamente la cartella di rete?
<grish> ok
<grish> K99Brain:  adesso per condividere una stampante come si fa?
<K99Brain> grish, su che pc è collegata?
<grish> win
<K99Brain> grish, allora devi impostarla come condivisa in win, anzitutto
<K99Brain> grish, dopo di che, dash > stampa
<K99Brain> grish, aggiungi
<K99Brain> grish, stampante di rete
<K99Brain> grish, e basta che scegli stampante windows via samba
<grish> K99Brain: ho selezionato la stampante di rete e l'ho impostata come predefinita da ubuntu (la stampante è collegata fisicamente a win) ma non stampa la pagina di prova
<K99Brain> grish, riprova a disattivare di nuovo il firewall di win, magari è quello
<grish> K99Brain: ancora niente
<grish> K99Brain:  mi dà il popup di invio stampa e poi quello di stampa ultimata, ma la stampante non accenna a funzionare
<K99Brain> grish, la stampante è apposto? accesa, con carta e inchiosto ok?
<grish> si
<grish> K99Brain: la pagina di prova funziona su win ma non su ubuntu
<K99Brain> hm
<K99Brain> boh, qui non saprei
<K99Brain> grish, hai scelto il driver giusto?
<grish> si
<grish> K99Brain: manca così poco
<grish> K99Brain:  provo a collegare la stampante su ubuntu e provo
<Shin3> grish, mi son perso un attimo ma, p win7?
<Shin3> *é
<Shin3> a no è xp
<Uzzi> sto configurando un server ldap di dominio misto linux-winzoz, avrei la necessità di scaricare gli schemi (hdb.schema e qmailuser.schema) qualcuno ha dasuggerirmi un sito/fontr attendibile?
<grish> K99Brain:  adesso riesco a stampare da ubuntu ma non da win
<grish> K99Brain:  come inserisco una stampante di rete in win? Dal pannello di controllo --> stampante --> aggiungi nuova stampante mi chiede il percorso (??)
<grish> CORREZIONE: non stampa più neanche da ubuntu
<Shin3> grish, che stampante usi?
<Shin3> che ubuntu usi?
<grish> epson stylus SX110
<grish> Shin3: Epson stylus SX110
<Shin3> è presente nei driver di ubuntu?
<grish> si
<grish> ho ricollegato la stampante su win e funziona senza problemi. Quando invio la stampa di prova su ubuntu c'è silenzio.....
<grish> ? waiting for printer to become avaible
<Matt_91> grish: eh eh, epson, anche a me la mia epson mi fa disperare, non vedo l'ora che si rompa così ho la scusa di buttarla :)
<Shin3> grish, che ubuntu usi?
<Shin3> ah ok problema risaputo
<grish> 11.10
<grish> Shin3: i driver che trova ubuntu sono CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.7 semplified (en)
<Matt_91> grish: una cosa mi è venuta in mente che mi ha fatto disperare a me e non capivo il motivo. non è che percaso la stampante è attaccata a uno di quei aggeggi dome in una USB ne attacchi più di una?
<grish> .....si
<grish> ma nel pc win
<grish> e sul win funziona alla perfezione
<grish> è su ubuntu che non funziona
<grish> cioè come stampante di rete
<grish> (mi sono spiegato?)
<Shin3> grish, non saprei io su xp in condivisione è sono sempre andate è win7 che lo sto odiando per le sminchiate che mi sta facendo fare per far funzionare la stampante
<Matt_91> chiedo aiuto io va :) su ubuntu 11.10 con gnome shell se un programma richiede autenticazione(tipo synaptic o ubuntu software center) mi fa autenticare soltanto con l'utente di mio padre(che è stato il primo utente creato sul pc) e non con il mio anche se sono amministratore. su unity invece mi fa scegliere, posso autenticarmi anche io(visto che sono amministratore)
<anfrea1> ho installato gnome shell ma quando do' gnome-tweak-tool mi si apre la finestra di settaggi avanzati  ma non mi fa' modificare estensioni della shell, come mai?
<Odo> Matt_91, hai controllato in /etc/group il tuo nick e quello di tuo padre se hanno differenze?
<Matt_91> Odo: no controllo subito
<Matt_91> Odo: l'unica differenza è l'user id
<Matt_91> mio padre 1000 e io 1001
<Odo> adm e admin entrambi?
<Matt_91> si Odo
<Matt_91> ti posto
<Odo> Man_of_Wax, nu non c'ìe' bisogno
<Odo> Matt_91,
<Matt_91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/778803/ ecco
<Matt_91> Odo: no perchè mi sembra di prendere per i ciapet, o ha un grosso bug Gnome-Shell o....
<Matt_91> Odo: tu hai qualche idea?
<Odo> ci sto guardando spe
<Matt_91> Odo: a ok, gravie :)
<Matt_91> *grazie
<Odo> Matt_91, allora....
<Matt_91> Odo: tutt'occhi
<Odo> Matt_91, sembra che la spiegazione sia legata all'account del market (ubuntu software center)
<Odo> quindi....
<Odo> se vai qu e registri il tuo papa': https://login.ubuntu.com/
<Odo> poi se lo logghi
<Odo> il market identifica lui
<Matt_91> Odo: -.-" stai scherzando vero?
<Odo> assolutamente no
<Matt_91> e dopo dovrebbe funzionare?
<Odo> si immagino di si se lo logghi, sto guardando il software center, quello che a te sembra fantascienza, e' normale procedura di market tipo android, e loro un po' hanno capiato altri market eh
<Matt_91> Odo: a me il market di ubuntu fa pena, utilizza troppa cpu e mi domando cosa stai facendo, comunque cose a parte dove hai letto questa cosa, tanto per dargli un occhiata?
<Odo> be' se non ti fici, cerca su google :D
<Odo> *fidi
<Odo> Matt_91, ah domandati una cosa....
<Matt_91> Odo: comunque la trovo un po stupida come cosa, che l'utente registrato non lo faccia autenticare e a me (registrato) no
<Odo> Matt_91, se acqiusti qualcosa,  e poi formatti perdi l'acquisto?
<Matt_91> Odo: no, ma perchè io ho il mio account
<Odo> e quindi il computer e' monouso
<Odo> se io e te usiamo lo stesso computer, io non posso comprare nulla
<Odo> o magari devi comprarle tu per me?
<Odo> va bene, ti lascio , in bocca al lupo
<Matt_91> Odo: ciao e grazie
<Odo> Matt_91, tieni documentati :D https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/
<Matt_91> mi viene da passare a fedora xD
<Matt_91> Odo:
<Matt_91> Odo: e poi su unity mi fa sceglier l'utente... bha, non la capisco sta cosa
<grish> non sono mica riuscito a risolvere il problema
<piterone> ciao a tutti ho un problema con le casse,nn si sente l'audio,ho ubuntu 10,04 su notebook hpg62,help:)
<Matt_91> grish: la prossima volta compra un hp, come farò io :D lo so ci sono dei driver un po scemi per le epson
<piterone> è un problema classico che si verifica ogni volta che ho istallato ubuntu su questo hp,pero sinceramente nn ricordo come avevate fatto l'altra volta:)
<emma_> Ciao a tutti ! ogni tanto ci si sente! Qualcuno sa dirmi se la stampante Epson sx130 è compatibile con ubuntu?
<Matt_91> emma_: guarda sul sito della epson, li te lo dicono(anche se per esperienza personale la epson e ubuntu non sono molto affiatati :) )
<piterone> ciao a tutti ho un problema con le casse,nn si sente l'audio,ho ubuntu 10,04 su notebook hpg62,help:)
<Nick_PD> Ciao a tutti!
<Nick_PD> Installato ubuntu 11.10 su server fujitsu siemens con scheda video intel integrata. Tutto funziona bene ma i colori si vedono molto male.
<Nick_PD> qualche idea/consiglio?
<elena> salve, ho problemi nell'installazione della mia stampante
<elena> i driver vengono installati ma quando mando in stampa un documento esso rimane in coda e non viene stampato
<elena> la stampante che posseggo è una canon pixma 340
<elena> ho già seguito le guide presenti sui forum di ubuntu in vano
<elena> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<elena> il mio sistema operativo è ubuntu 11.10, architettura 64bit stampante canon mx340
<elena> nessuno qui ha un'idea di quale può essere il motivo?
<elena> ho mandato in stampa la pagina di prova e nella finestra di stato di stampa (dopo già 5 min) sotto Stato viene indicato Elaborazione in corso
<frubsi> hello ... anybody here? i have a Q for an Italian Ubuntu OS
<frubsi> Firefox 8 <= is still in English
<frubsi> I want to have Italian
<damiano> lol @ spaghetti browser
<frubsi> I tried firefox-locale-it but doesnt work
<frubsi> HELP!!!!
<frubsi> Hey Italy. pleaes help. thx
<elena> nessuno che può aiutarmi?
<simontol> #frantech
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<alecv> salve
<alecv> ho montato modificando fstab una partizione fat32, ho messo gli zero nella stringa x permettere la modifica delle cartelle, ma non riesco a cancellare le cartelle.
<e-DIO-t> alecv, che vuol dire "ho messo gli zero nella stringa"?
<ciccio> buonasera amici, posso porre una domanda? grazie
<ciccio> buonasera c'è qualcuno?
<alessandro> buona sera a tutti
<alessandro> io ho collegato il mio tablet  samsung 10.1 al pc con ubuntu 11.10
<alessandro> però avrei la necessità di poter trasferire file dal pc al tablet
<kiefer> buona ser a tutti
<alessandro> ubuntu ha rilevato la periferica ma non ho la possibilità di trasferire file perchè non riesco a farlo visualizzare come disco esterno
<alessandro> come potrei fare?
<kiefer> ho usato questo per rasare una usb e cercare di sistemarla: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb  , ma non riesco a creare la tabella delle partizioni: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/779132/  .
<kiefer> alessandro:  ciao scusa se mi intrometto ma fin che aspetto......, hai controllato la connessione dal tablet
<alessandro> kiefer,  si perchè cosa ci dovrebbe essere di particolare?
<kiefer> alessandro: se è com il mio cell, se lo colleghi e basta fa solo la carica della batteria, devi cambiare le impostazioni di connessione e permettergli di visualizzarlo come hd
<alessandro> e come dovrei fare?
<kiefer> alessandro:  è android?
<alessandro> si
<alessandro> 3
<kiefer> alessandro: non so se possiamo parlare di questo in questo irc
<alessandro> a me basta solo sapere come far apparire ad ubuntu il mio tablet come un hard disk esterno tutto qui
<alessandro> kiefer, non penso che stiamo parlando di cose brutte
<kiefer> alessandro:scusa ho sbagliato io
<kiefer> alessandro: quando colleghi il tab, ha la possibilità di vedere il robottino di android ? di colore arancione? se si premici sopra
<alessandro> kiefer,  ma te avresti un idea di come fare?
<alessandro> io non vedo nessun robottino quando lo collego
<kiefer> alessandro:  non c'è un avviso nel tablet che ti dice usb connesso?
<alessandro> si cè l'icona di usb
<alessandro> e mi dice usb connected
<alessandro> e mtp connected
<kiefer> alessandro:  c'è scritto connetti memoria usb?
<alessandro> kiefer,  nel tablet stai parlando?
<kiefer> alessandro:  si
<alessandro> no non vedo nessuna cosa che mi permetta di farlo
<alessandro> ?
<kiefer> alessandro:  vai suwrile e rete e cerca impostazioni usb
<kiefer> alessandro:  wireless e rete
<alessandro> ok ci sono
<kiefer> alessandro: premi collega
<alessandro> io sono andato su wireless e rete
<alessandro> e poi su thethering e router wi-fi
<kiefer> alessandro: ho sbagliato. vediamo se trovo un'altro modo,
<kiki_> ho appena installato ubuntu 11.04 ma ho problemi con la luminosita dello schermo
<alessandro> tethering usb
<kiki_> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<kiefer> alessandro: quando colleghi il cavo nel tablet, dove c'è l'icona usb, puoi far scorrere la barra e farla scendere per vedere le impostazioni? come se fosse un cellulare?
<alessandro> farò via bluethoot
<alessandro> perchè se non me lo rileva come hard disk non posso far nulla
<kiki_> qualcuno mi aiuta x favore?
<kiefer> alessandro:  non hai un pulsante notifiche ?
<kiefer> alessandro: vicino ad impostazioni
<alessandro> si sul tablet si
<kiefer> alessandro:  premi notifiche, che ti esce?
<kiefer> alessandro:  con il  cavo inserito
<alessandro> mi esce usb connected
<kiefer> alessandro: premici sopra
<alessandro> e subito sotto mtp connected
<kiefer> alessandro: premici sopra
<alessandro> mi si nasconde le notifiche
<kiefer> alessandro:  prova a vedere adesso se puoi entrarci
<kiki_> toc toc
<Carlin0> kiki_, esponi il problema e se qualcuno sa e ha voglia risponde
<kiki_> ho appena installato la version 11.04 però a luminosita bassissima
<kiefer> notte a tutti
<jumpysnake> sera
<milo_> olaaa :)
<kiki_> qualcuno mi puo aiutare con la luminosita del mio schermo?
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-23
<mrpurple1> ciao, riscontro da tempo che alcune iconcine di stato invece di apparire sulla barra di stato, per indenderci in altro a destra di fianco all'orologio, le vedo nel desktop, come ad esempio potete vedere qui in basso a dx http://tinypic.com/r/sgsu54/5  come fare per rimetterle sulla barra ?
<glpiana> ola
<gigirock> glpiana, ciccetto ciao...come stai ?
<glpiana> gigirock, bene, ma magari andiamo in chat :)
<Shin3> glpiana, anche se ho installato samba e collegato la stampante a ubuntu e funziona perfettamente per farlo vedere a win7 devo aprire delle porte? o almeno questa guida dice così https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<glpiana> Shin3, guarda qui http://help.ubuntu-it.org/10.04/ubuntu/serverguide/it/samba-printserver.html
<kiki_> ciao.!ho installato la versione 11.04 ,ma ho problemi con la luminonità dello schermo..qualcuno puo aiutarmi per favore?
<Shin3> ok provo
<Shin3> dopo devo riavviare immagino glpiana
<Shin3> il comando service smb restart non è suff giusto?
<glpiana> Shin3, dovrebbe esserlo
<Shin3> glpiana, non riesco a farla vedere a win7 c'è un qualche errore qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/779575/
<glpiana> Shin3, ma da windows vedi le directory di ubuntu?
<Shin3> si ma mi chiede accesso con log e pass ma non mi fa entrare e su xp manco riesco a veder eubuntu
<Shin3> ubuntu
<glpiana> Shin3, secondo me prima risolvi la condivisione di directory e poi pensi alla stampante
<glpiana> a dopo
<nicotano> buongiorno
<kiki_> iao.!ho installato la versione 11.04 ,ma ho problemi con la luminonità dello schermo..qualcuno puo aiutarmi per favore?
<gianiaz> ho un problemone con ubuntu 11.10, non riesco a fare lo shutdown, e non funziona nemmeno WOL, ho letto di un bug di 3 settimane fa, voi avete magari già risolto?
<damiano> gianiaz: che vuol'dire?
<damiano> vedi se si spagne lanciando "sudo shutdown -h now"
<gianiaz> damiano, vuol dire che, sia che io lanci un halt da console, sia che usi il menu di gnome, il sistema comincia a chiudersi, ma poi si ferma
<damiano> eh darà qualche messaggio di errore
<gianiaz> scusa damiano ero al telefono
<gianiaz> ora non posso provare a riavviare, sto trasferendo una montagna di files
<gianiaz> damiano, una cosa che ho notato è che non lo fa sempre..
<gianiaz> ad esempio ieri sera ho usato per la prima volta xbmc, ho notato che c'era il bottone per lo spegnimento e l'ho provato, e da li si è spento senza problemi
<gianiaz> ma hai una soluzione a riguardo che dipende dal messaggio di errore che da?
<damiano> no
<damiano> ti avrei detto di nopastarlo e poi avrei cercato una soluzione su google
<damiano> io di solito faccio cosi
<damiano> eheh
<gianiaz> LOL
<gianiaz> ok
<forklift> ciao a tt
<forklift> una domandina...
<forklift> la dash mi rimane sotto le applicazioni e non posso quindi dare i comandi e scegliere dal menu
<forklift> e non solo quella, anche le altre funzioni come la muraglia
<glpiana> forklift, avrai tocchicciato qualche plugin di compiz
<forklift> non credo
<forklift> sta sempre di default, ieri poi andava, mi ha fatto un paio di volte cosi ma poi tutto ok
<forklift> ora appena acceso e non funziona come deve
<glpiana> forklift, puoi farci uno screenshot?
<forklift> dove la posto?
<glpiana> !image | forklift
<ubot-it> forklift: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<forklift> http://imagebin.org/189994
<glpiana> forklift, ben strana sta cosa. fai logout, entra come guest e vedi se anche all'utente guest succede lo stesso
<forklift> provo
<guest-f8F575> in sessione ospite funziona
<gubuntu> ciao mi aiutereste a correggere alcuni errori a terminale?
<glpiana> guest-f8F575, possiamo provare a resettare compiz allora. torna con l'altro utente
<glpiana> gubuntu, esponi il problema
<gubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/779626/
<gubuntu> visto che devo installare boxee dal deb mi richiede libxmirpc-c3 dev prima
<glpiana> gubuntu, non c'è supporto per repository esterni (comunque basta che levi quel repo dal sources.list tramite software-properties-gtk)
<guest-f8F575> ok
<gubuntu> ah che comando do sudo apt software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> gubuntu, anche perchè il repo per oneiric non c'è. si son fermati a natty
<glpiana> gubuntu, no, gksu software-properties-gtk
<forklift> ci sono
<glpiana> forklift, ok, apri un temrinale e scrivi: mv .gconf/apps/compizconfig-1 .gconf/apps/compizconfig-1_old
<glpiana> forklift, no fermo
<glpiana> dammi un attimo
<glpiana> forklift, pare ci siano tentativi di soluzione che non necessitano il reset di compiz
<glpiana> forklift, o hai già dato il comando?
<forklift> no
<glpiana> forklift, hai usato gnome-tweak-tool?
<forklift> no, preferisco myunity
<glpiana> forklift, fai sta prova. hai firefox aperto?
<forklift> si
<glpiana> forklift, vai su firefox, mandalo in fullscreen con F11 e poi esci dal fullscreen ancora con F11 e vedi se il problema persiste
<forklift> è tornato a posto
<forklift> come mai?
<gubuntu> grazie glpiana quindi ora posso libxmlrpc-c3-dev Install Howto Update the package index: # sudo apt-get update Install libxmlrpc-c3-dev deb package: # sudo apt-get install libxmlrpc-c3-dev
<glpiana> forklift, non lo so. vedi se funge anche dopo il riavvio
<forklift> ok, vedo appena posso
<glpiana> gubuntu, sì così installi quella libreria.
<gubuntu> fatto pero' dal ubuntu software center mi esce Dependency is not satisfiable: libxmlrpc-c3
<kimal73> ciao glpiana ho installato per fare una "cosa pulita", kubuntu su una nuova partizione ext3 logica dev8, mentre ubuntu stava nella ext3 dev7. Come mai se dal grub mi appare solo l'ultimo installato (kubuntu). ho fatto il contrario e mi appare solo Ubuntu. Dove sbaglio? se vado nelle partizioni ci sono entrambi gli OS.
<glpiana> gubuntu, hai dato sudo apt-get update   prima?
<damiano> kimal73: se le partizioni ci sono devi configurare grub
<gubuntu> no
<glpiana> gubuntu, dallo
<kimal73> damiano: come si configura?
<damiano> kimal73: è un inferno.
<damiano> comunque cerca su google
<glpiana> kimal73, devi dare sudo update-grub   dall'ultimo sistema che hai installato
<glpiana> damiano, un inferno?
<kimal73> damiano: ahahahahahah!!!!! no non ci provo neanche
<kimal73> glpiana: a è così facile?
<glpiana> kimal73, sì
<kimal73> e porca miseria l'avevo tolto lo devo rimettere!!!
<kimal73> :D
<damiano> glpiana: la soluzione che funziona per forza sarebbe editare a manina il grub.list
<kimal73> glpiana: dici che una ventina di giga per ubuntu e un'altra ventina per kubuntu bastano (non ci devo installare il macello)
<forklift> kimal73: non puoi usare entrambi i DE nella stessa partizione?
<gubuntu> l'ho dato ma non mi lascia installare il deb
<glpiana> damiano, grub.list su ubuntu non c'è più da apprecchio tempo :)
<damiano> oh nom
<glpiana> kimal73, cosa hai tolto?
<kimal73> forklift: sì ci avevo pensato però volevo comunque avere un'altra partizione...in questa dove ho ubuntu11,10 volevo installare tutte le non LTS, mentre nell'altra installare o kubuntu o opensusekde...insomma credo che me ne servano necessariamente due
<damiano> e come si configura? con i piedi?
<glpiana> damiano, grub2 fa da sè :)
<kimal73> glpiana: ho tolto la partizione con kubuntu, ma la posso rifare dinuovo.
<glpiana> damiano, ma se vuoi metterci mano c'è /etc/default/grub
<damiano> eh ecco
<damiano> stesso lavoro
<damiano> vedo ben come fà da se
<damiano> difatti non boota un diavolo :O
<glpiana> !grub | damiano guarda qui
<ubot-it> damiano guarda qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> kimal73, beh se non hai più kubutnu il problema non si pone :D
<kimal73> glpiana: si pone perchè ce lo devo rimettere!
<glpiana> kimal73, allora reinstallalo e se ancora non appare nel menu vieni a chiedere :)
<kimal73> forklift: sei daccordo con quello che ho detto o mi consigli di fare altro?
<kimal73> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> kimal73, ma il problema per cui non li tieni sulla stessa installazione era l'autorizzazione di muon?
<glpiana> kimal73, quello che dicevi ieri?
<kimal73> glpiana: sì però credo che sia un problema dovuto ai comandi che ho dato per i pannelli - quelli di peace
<forklift> kimal73: non ho ben chiaro, intendi usare un muletto per distribuzioni non LTS
<forklift> oppure entrambi su una macchina?
<glpiana> kimal73, ieri sei scappato ma penso che la soluzione stesse nell'installazione di polkit-kde-1
<kimal73> forklift: che significa muletto? che muletto...entrambi sulla macchina
<forklift> muletto significa macchina per smanettare, fare test distribuzioni, insomma non stabile per lavoro
<kimal73> forklift: no. ho tutto su una sola macchina con 500gib di hd.
<forklift> ok, tutto chiaro
<damiano> uhm
<kimal73> forklift: prima o poi certamente dovrò buttare l'hd. XD
<damiano> quando il portatile mette lo screensaver non si riaccende più
<damiano> quali divinità gnu/linux debbo bestemmiare?
<kimal73> glpiana: ma scusa tu hai fatto la prova ed hai avuto lo stesso problema?
<glpiana> kimal73, sì
<kimal73> glpiana: allora peace non c'entra niente.
<glpiana> damiano, che scheda video hai?
<glpiana> damiano, e su che versione sei?
<kimal73> glpiana: il problema non si pone se installo i due OS su due partizioni diverse.
<glpiana> kimal73, certo che no. ma credo che installando kubuntu-desktop quel pacchetto non venga installato
<forklift> damiano: hai forse aggiunto o sostituito moduli ram?
<kimal73> glpiana: ok, è chiaro.
<kimal73> glpiana: ti sto facendo questa domanda per capire bene se fare un'unica installazione oppure due partizioni: se devo usare ubuntu per le nuove release e toglierlo ogni 4 mesi, e se voglio quindi installare un secondo OS nell'altra partizione (ma sempre per esperimentazioni) salvando i dati magari su altre parti dell'hd, secondo te 20 gib per ubuntu e 20gig per kubuntu bastano?
<glpiana> kimal73, non ho capito perchè devi togliere e reinstallare ogni 4 mesi
<forklift> infatti
<forklift> non ti basta fare upgrade?
<kimal73> glpiana: :P non sempre si può fare l'upgrade e comunque per dirla tutta ho un'altra partizione con ubuntu lucid LTS intoccabile fino al 4 aprile 2012 e un'altra ancora con win7
<kimal73> glpiana: fila?
<glpiana> kimal73, non del tutto ma va  bene lo stesso :)
<kimal73> glpiana: e no, scusa in che senso?
<glpiana> kimal73, di là in chat ;)
<forklift> bè a questo puntio avendo win e la lts aggiungerei solo una e non altre due partizioni, e comunque puoi creare una partizione DATI che non formatti perché separata e ci salvi i dati di tutti gli OS presenti
<gianiaz> altra domanda relativa alla configurazione della scheda video/monitor. Ho un portatile che voglio usare solo con monitor esterno, lo accendo a coperchio chiuso grazie al Wake on Lan, vedo sia grub che l'animazione di ubutuntu sul monitor esterno, nel momento in cui parte unity invece il monitor principale ritorna ad essere quello del portatile, sapete dirmi cosa fare per evitare questo?
<glpiana> gianiaz, non so a cosa sia dovuto, ma io avvierei il pc col monitor collegato e poi dal gestore monitor andrei ad attivare lo schermo esterno e a disattivare quello del portatile... il problema è che se poi lo chiudi magari va in stand-by -.-
<forklift> gianiaz: ma se vai su impostazioni di sistema-monitor te lo elenca quello esterno? puoi selezionarlo?
<gigirock> gianiaz, infatti devi poter chiudere il coperchio senza problemi
<forklift> e sono d'accordo con glpiana, se chiudi il portatile metti in moto l'interruttore che lo fa andare in sospensione
<gianiaz> si, ma il punto è che ho questo portatile che vorrei usare com htpc, ce l'ho in un ripiano dove il monitor non sta aperto, ma soprattutto vorrei fare tutto senza usare tastiera mouse ecc, ci ho installato xbmc e lo comando con lo smartphone
<glpiana> gianiaz, puoi provare, dopo averlo impostato, a spegnerlo e a vedere se con l'avvio via lan la tua necessità viene ovviata
<gianiaz> tu dici che magari una volta configurato ricorda l'impostazione?
<gianiaz> ora provo
<glpiana> gianiaz, ricordarla la ricorda, almeno i miei pc lo fanno
<gianiaz> ho fatto qualche passo avanti. Tramite la gestione monitor di ubuntu non mi vede il secondo monitor, tramite nvidia server settings si, ora quando si avvia mi parte il giusto monitor, solo che anche se sembra che stia usando la giusta risoluzione mi da un mega alert a tutto schermo in cui mi dice che la risoluzione memorizzata non è applicabile e mi fa vedere un elenco di tutte le risoluzioni che ha provato.
<glpiana> gianiaz, ma quando lo imposti la risoluzione è corretta?
<gianiaz> glpiana sembrerebbe di si, te lo dico cosi a occhio in effetti ma mi sembra una 1024x768
<glpiana> gianiaz, e nvidiasettings epr quel monitor non ti propone altre risoluzioni?
<gianiaz> si me ne propone diverse, ma sia con windows che con ubuntu 10.04 l'ho sempre usato a 1024x768
<gianiaz> 10.04 e anche 11.04
<glpiana> gianiaz, non ho capito però dove e come ti da l'elenco delle risoluzioni
<gianiaz> l'unica cosa che possono essere cambiati sembrano i drivers nvidia
<gianiaz> da nvidia-server-settings
<glpiana> gianiaz, apri un terminale e scrivi: xrandr
<glpiana> !paste | gianiaz
<ubot-it> gianiaz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> gianiaz, ovviament eocl monitor collegato
<gianiaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/779685
<glpiana> gianiaz, sì, la massima che ti da è 1024x768, ed è supportata, sennò xrandr non l amostrerebbe
<gianiaz> http://imageshack.us/f/705/schermatadidesktopremot.png/ questo è quello che vedo all'avvio
<glpiana> gianiaz, prendi un aschermata di nvidia settings nella sezione riguardante il monitor in questione
<forklift> potresti provare con tweak a disabilitare la chiusura schermo
<gianiaz> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/schermatadidesktopremot.png/
<glpiana> gianiaz, prova ad avviare nvidia settings con il comando da terminale: gksu nvidia-settings
<glpiana> gianiaz, poi gli fai salvare X configuration file
<glpiana> gianiaz, poi riavvii e vedi se ti appare ancora l'errore
<kimal73> come si chiama quel tool per le impostazioni di sistama che si deve scaricare per ubuntu?
<glpiana> kimal73, spiega di che tool parli
<gianiaz> azz mi chiamano a pranzo
<gianiaz> grazie, torno se mai dopo
<forklift> gnome-tweak-tool
<kimal73> glpiana: cavolo non mi ricordo. sono delle impostazioni aggiuntive che servono in taluni casi...non mi ricordo neanche uno di questi casi. cacchio. va bè quando mi servirà, perchè mi è servito precedentemente, sicuramente me lo consiglerete.
<kimal73> forklift: sì è quello
<kimal73> forklift: grazie
<kimal73> se volessi avere su unity, la barra anche inferiore oltre quella superiore, si può fare?
<kimal73> forse non mi sono spiegato bene. se sono su ubuntu 11,10 e ho unity, posso comunque usufruire della barra inferiore in qualche modo?
<Alex95> Ciao a tutti
<D4V|DE> buongiorno a tutti
<Alex95> buongiorno
<D4V|DE> appena installato ubuntu su un vecchio pc con scheda video integrata il monitor si spengne dando il messaggio out of range
<D4V|DE> soluzioni?
<Alex95> che versione hai installato?
<D4V|DE> 11.10
<kiki_> ciao...ho appena installato ubuntu, ma problemi con la luminosità dello schermo!qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<Alex95> vedo se posso aiutarti, in caso il mio consiglio è installare la versione 10.04 LTS dato che anchio ho un vecchio pc
<D4V|DE> ma non ci sarebbe modo di risolvere?
<gianiaz> glpiana, niente, stesso errore anche salvando la configurazione, quando torni se hai altre idee sono ben accette
<Alex95> stò cercando...
<D4V|DE> glpiana, ci sei?
<Alex95> ti dà qualche messaggio o solo "Out of range"?
<D4V|DE> si spegne solamente il monitor
<D4V|DE> out of range
<Alex95> mi dispiace, non posso aiutarti :/ aspetta glpiana
<gianiaz> prego
<gianiaz> simpatico D4V|DE nemmeno un grazie
<Alex95> Già -.-
<Alex95> qual'è il tuo problema?
<gianiaz> Alex95, spiegavo a glpiana che ho un portatile che vorrei usare come media center, attacco la tv (che ho sempre usato con risoluzione 1024x768) e la uso come monitor principale (quindi a portatile chiuso)
<gianiaz> in pratica quando avvio mi viene fuori una finestraccia che dice che non ha potuto usare le impostazioni salvate (1024x768) però l'assurdo è che la risolzuione è corretta
<gianiaz> http://imageshack.us/f/705/schermatadidesktopremot.png/
<gianiaz> questo invece è lo shot di nvidia-server-settings http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/schermatadidesktopremot.png/
<gianiaz> mi è stato suggerito di provare a salvare la configurazione su xorg e riavviare ma il problema si ripropone
<Alex95> hai provato sulle impostazione di nvidia a mettere risoluzione automatica?
<gianiaz> a dire il vero no
<Alex95> prova e fammi sapere...
<gianiaz> sto riavviando
<Alex95> ok
<gianiaz> Alex95, purtroppo stessa cosa
<gianiaz> comincio a pensare che i driver nvidia su ubuntu 11.10 facciano cacare
<gianiaz> su questo portatile non funzionano, sull'altro dove era andato tutto sempre bene casini
<Alex95> Hai provato ad aggiornare o cambiare i driver?
<gianiaz> si ho provato i current  (che sono i raccomandati)
<gianiaz> e ho provato i current-post-updates
<Alex95> hai provato a cambiare la risoluzione del monitor a cui lo devi collegare?
<gianiaz> ora provo pure i 173 ma quelli mi han sempre dato problemi
<gianiaz> no, ma da xrandr mi fa vedere che la risoluzione 1024x768 è supportata
<gianiaz> e mi rifiuto di scendere sotto questo valore
<gianiaz> :-)
<Alex95> Ok, guarda io stò usando i 173, vedi se ti migliorano la cosa i 173...
<gianiaz> quasi quasi mi reinstallo l a 11.04
<gianiaz> si sto provando anche quello ora
<gianiaz> però che palle, mi sembra che quelle 4 cose che mi servono sulla 11.10 non vanno
<Alex95> figurati, io ho il pc vecchio, infatti uso la 10.04 e mi và da favola :-)
<Alex95> la 11.10 mi si impallava ogni 5 minuti
<gianiaz> è che mi è arrivato qualche giorno fa il pc nuovo, quindi ho installato ubuntu su questo, reinstallato vista e ubuntu su quello della tv, adesso l'idea di fare un'altra installazione mi fa vomitare :D
<Alex95> di quante distro ho cambiato io il computer mi supplica di lasciarlo in pace :D
<gianiaz> Alex95, quando avevo la tua età pure io ero sempre a smanettare su linux... ora mi sono un po' rotto, anche se mi diverto ancora
<Alex95> ahahah, perchè quanti anni hai?
<gianiaz> era red-hat 4 però..
<gianiaz> :D
<Alex95> ahahahah :D
<gianiaz> far uscire un suono dal pc era una conquista enorme
<gianiaz> son giovane eh.. ma non quanto te :D
<Alex95> non lo metto in dubbio :D
<gianiaz> niente neanche i 173 ... e ora faccio pure fatica a comandarlo da vinagre... mi sa che per ora devo rinunciare
<gianiaz> grazie comunque
<Alex95> Di niente, anzi mi dispiace di non essere più utile di così :)
<glpiana> gianiaz, in un terminale dai: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf            e copia su pastebin quanto esce
<gianiaz> Alex95, ho risolto! ;-)
<glpiana> ah ecco
<gianiaz> ho cancellato il file monitors.xml sotto .config in home dell'utente
<gianiaz> ho trovato un post di uno che aveva lo stesso problema
<kiki_> ciao...ho appena installato ubuntu, ma problemi con la luminosità dello schermo!qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?per favore.
<Alex95> @gianiaz Mi fà piacere :D
<ubottu-it> Alex95: Error: "gianiaz" is not a valid command.
<Alex95> >gianiaz Mi fà piacere :D
<Alex95> >kiki_ hai prvato a regolarla dal monitor?
<kiki_> si..aumento la luminosita ma rimane poco chiaro
<kiki_> o si spegne
<Airon90> Ciao, avrei bisogno di una mano: ho Oneiric e non mi va la webcam, che secondo la wiki (non mi ricordo se quella ufficiale o la nostra) dovrebbe essere supportata. C'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe getilmente aiutare? :) *occhi dolci*
<kiki_> Alex95 ,come potrei fare?
<Alex95> Aspetta, hai detto che si vede scuro e che se aumenti la luminosità del monitor rimane sempre un pò scuro o si spegne?=
<kiki_> sisi perfetto
<Alex95> usi driver nvidia?
<kiki_> como posso saperlo se li uso?è che sono pochissimo pratico...
<Alex95> vai su Sistema => Amministrazione => Driver Hardware o se usi 11.04 e superiore Impostazioni di Sistema => Driver Hardware
<kiki_> mi dice "nessun driver proprietario è in uso in questo sistema"
<Alex95> ok e sopra ti appare una lista di driver?
<D4V|DE> glpiana mi aiuti?
<kiki_> alex95, no
<Alex95> nella stessa finestra non te ne appaiono?
<kiki_> no 0
<attempt> in terminale lspci | grep VGA   e metti in paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kiki_> dici a me attempt?
<attempt> si
<kiki_> ok
<attempt>  a meno che tu non sappia gia' che vga usi.
<kiki_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/779771/
<kiki_> no...
<Alex95> è integrata Intel®
<Alex95> hai qualche idea attempt?
<attempt> intel e' integrato il driver nel kenel ubuntu. che voleva fare? effetti?
<Alex95> >kiki_ Portatile o fisso?
<kiki_> portatile
<kiki_> ho installato ieri ubuntu
<Alex95> no non riesce ad aumentare la luminosità
<Alex95> dice che se l'aumenta troppo si spegne il monitor
<Alex95> che versione hai installato?
<kiki_> 11.04
<attempt> quindi riesce a regolarla?
<attempt> ti e' gia' possibile regolarla oppure no?
<kiki_> si..dal testo della tastiera...aumenta di poco poco la la luminosità..poi tipo all'80% si spegne
<kiki_> *tasto
<D4V|DE> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<attempt> prova a disattivare il risparmio energetico
<D4V|DE> ho installato ubuntu su un pc un po datato con scheda video integrata e appena parte gnome si spegne il monitor e mi da out of range
<attempt> usa un profilo desktop tutto acceso sempre.  togli salvaschermo e simili. vedi se smette
<Alex95> >D4VIDE te la fa vedere la schermata di accesso?
<D4V|DE> non la fa vedere
<D4V|DE> devo premere alt + ctrl + f2
<D4V|DE> x avere il terminale
<kiki_> mi ha detto l'ex proprietario del pc che quando installò ubuntu(11.10) su questo pc gli successe la stessa cosa..e cambiò delle impostazioni dal bios credo o roba del genere
<kiki_> che doveva riavviare il pc e cambiare delle parole o aggiungere altre..
<attempt> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,417363.10/wap.html    kiki_
<Alex95> >D4VIDE può essere che il monitor è in modalità non supportata
<Alex95> prova da terminale a dare questi comandi
<attempt> kiki_  prova quella soluzione
<kiki_> ok ora provo e ti dico
<D4V|DE> è un lcd 17'
<D4V|DE> crt
<Alex95> dai il comando => lspci | grep VGA
<attempt> prima di modificare i file prova il comando e basta
<Alex95> e fai paste
<Alex95> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<D4V|DE> Alex95,  non posso farlo xkè la | su quella tastiera non riesco a farla
<Alex95> shift e \
<D4V|DE> cmq facendo semplicemente lspci riconosce una VGA SiS integrata
<Alex95> ok me la puoi incollare nel sito così lo vedo con calma
<D4V|DE> sto scrivendo dal netbook
<D4V|DE> il pc in questione è un'altro che ho qui davanti
<Alex95> ah ok, allora scrivi quello che dice della scheda grafica
<Alex95> solo quella riga
<BetaBrain_> sera a tutti
<D4V|DE> VGA compatible controller: silicon integrated systems SiS PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<kiki_> attempt, è un pò piu luminoso, ma non si è risolto. Lo schermo è piu luminoso se lo  metto sul 70% che sul 90 o il 100%
<D4V|DE> Alex95, hai letto?
<Alex95> si, vado a pranzo, torno appena posoo...
<Alex95> *posso
<attempt> sys integrata su vecchio pc. riuncerei a effetti. crea uno xorg.conf e impostalo con i vesa come usa ubuntu quando parte con kernel recovery con risoluzione appropriata . poi lo riavvii. il tutto da recovery. usi ubuntu senza unity. io metterei lucid su un sistema vecchio.  D4V|DE
<attempt> kiki_ quindi non basta?
<kiki_> no :(
<D4V|DE> attempt, ma con ubuntu 11.10 pensi sia una battaglia persa?
<attempt> pero' non si e' spento al 100% ed e' piu' luminoso giusto?
<leopesto_hp> come faccio ad alzare il volume di un solo altoparlante? alsamixer me lo fa alzare solo a coppie..
<kiki_> giusto
<attempt> non sono sicuro D4V|DE, peraltro uso kubuntu. mi risultava che oneirc avesso solo unity momento
<D4V|DE> attempt, quindi è un problema di gnome?
<western> leopest_hp man alsamixer
<attempt> D4V|DE il problema e' il seguente. attualmente ubuntu usa unity e non gnome. unity vuole una vga che supporta effetti 3d che la tua non fa'. senza non si avvia.
<D4V|DE> quindi la soluzione migliore?
<attempt> quindi. o metti una versione che usa gnome di default come lucid oppure ti sposti su xubuntu
<D4V|DE> lubuntu?
<attempt> si anche
<D4V|DE> bene
<D4V|DE> ora cmq che sn nel terminale
<D4V|DE> invece di reinstallare tutto
<D4V|DE> posso c onvertire?
<leopesto_hp> western? non mi risulta tra le opzioni niente che mi faccia vedere i 2 volumi separati.....
<D4V|DE> rimuovendo ubuntu-desktop non so...
<western> leopest_hp leggi bene, mi pare q oppure w
<D4V|DE> attempt, ci sei?
<kiki_> attempt, che altra soluzione ci sarebbe?
<attempt> penso di si. invece di rimuovere ubuntu-desktop vedi se puoi installare un desktop alternativo come lxde. otterrai di poter scegliere fri due quando si avvia gdm.
<attempt> frai
<attempt> se ci arrivi alla schermata di login. ci arrivi?
<D4V|DE> non ci arrivo :(
<leopesto_hp> western, ti amo :D
<leopesto_hp> pero nel man non mi risultano... :)
<attempt> kiki_ la soluzione sarebbe che il comando e' giusto. basta creare un lanciatore sul desktop per dare il comando non appena hai il desktop disponibile. bisognerebbe sapere quale parametro, e se si puo', alterare in quel comando per aumentare ancora di piu' la luminosita', e questo pero' e' oltre le mie conoscienze.
<D4V|DE> attempt,  allora intanto sto facendo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<D4V|DE> al riavvio vedo cosa succede?
<attempt> si.
<D4V|DE> okk
<attempt> alle perse, accedi al kernel recovery e fai partire
<kiki_> ok grazie attempt
<attempt> il sistema da li con lxde
<D4V|DE> xkè è proprio al login che il monitor si spegne
<attempt> si ma se parti con il recovery che usa i vesa e poi scegli di usare sempre lxde di default
<hurry> ciao a tutti, è possibile fare un autologin ssh da Server a Client?...sono riuscito solo da Client a Server
<D4V|DE> okk
<attempt> poi ti si dovrebbe avviare scansando unity definitivamente.
<D4V|DE> lo devo impostare io oppure una volta installato lo propone lui stesso?
<attempt> se non arrivi al login, riavvii, parti con il kernel recovery il secondo della lista di grub al boot. quindi scegli di avviare il dektop, usa i vesa, se resta visibile il login, al login puoi scegliere quale desktop avviare fra quelli presenti e metti lxde. di default la prossima volta riavvia il precedente di solito.
<D4V|DE> okk
<D4V|DE> intanto aspetto che finisce
<attempt> altrimenti installi lubuntu o xubuntu exnovo.
<bobbybong> D4V|DE, hai provato a fare il boot con l'opzione nomodeset
<nicotano> salve
<attempt> prima di reinstallare provi anche a rimuovere ubuntu desktop visto che hai prima installato lubuntu desktop. e riavvii.
<attempt> buongiorno nicotano e buone feste.
<nicotano> ciao attempt  auguri anche e te :)
<kiki__> qualcuno sa gestire problemi di luminosita dello schermo?
<D4V|DE> attempt, per un momento riesco a vedere il login di lubuntu lxde e ritorna in out of range...
<kiki__> filo1234, ci sei?
<attempt> D4V|DE avvia con il secondo kernel, il recovery.
<attempt> poi gli dici di avviare il desktop.
<Alex95> >attempt alla fine i problemi di D4VIDE sono i driver?
<attempt> Alex95 e' la vga o in alternativa ubuntu. con unity vuole solo vga che supportano 3d anche minimale.
<Alex95> Già, lo sò, infatti a me dava problemi di lentezza anche se usavo unity 2d
<attempt> non e' piu' adatto per riesumare pc vecchissimi
<Alex95> infatti sono tornato a Lucid :D
<Alex95> però devo procurarmi un nuovo PC per la 12.04
<attempt> kiki__ se ti va di provare una cosa reversibile e disabilitare i controlli di risparmio energetico dal grub... solo un'idea...
<kiki__> come?
<attempt> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub  in terminale
<attempt> la riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" diventa GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off"  salvi e chiudi e in ultimo richiudi il terminale. riavvio.
<attempt> kiki__ prima di riavviare dai il comando sudo update-grub
<attempt> me lo scordo sempre :)
<kiki__> ok
<kiki__> dopo off metto le due virgolette?
<kiki__> "
<D4V|DE> attempt, c
<D4V|DE> come si fa ad avviare il kernel recovery?
<Alex95> >hurry un server non si connette ad un client, è un client che si connette al server
<hurry> quindi con il client auto ssh e poi cron dal cient per autobackup
<Alex95> cosa?
<attempt> D4V|DE all'avvio, premi shift.
<attempt> dovresti accedere alle voci di grub. scegli la seconda.
<D4V|DE> ok
<attempt> kiki__ uguale a come ho postato io. aggiungi la voce acpi=off dentro alle virgolette
<kiki__> ok fatto attempt
<kiki__> ma nn è cambiato niente
<kiki__> purtroppo
<D4V|DE> attempt, premo più volte shift ma niente.. tira dritto x avviare il sistema.
<attempt> hai dato sudo update-grub?
<kiki__> si
<kiki__> ma niente da fare...
<attempt> allora niente.puoi lasciarlo anche cosi'. non riesco a trovare altro. ci vuole uno esperto dei parametri video.
<attempt> salvati il comando che ti alza la luminosita' anche di poco che lo porti come esempio a chi ti sapra' rispondere.
<D4V|DE> attempt, continuo a shiftare ma niente...
<D4V|DE> devo premerlo più volte o una volta sola?
<attempt> momento che controllo.
<kiki__> provero a chiedere qui ogn mezz'ora :)grazie mille lo stesso attempt
<attempt> prova a riavviare e tenerlo premuto D4V|DE
<attempt> se non dovesse andare gli settiamo il timeout con una live. se hai una live su cd
<attempt> e se la live ci parte su quel pc.
<D4V|DE> si ho la live alternate
<D4V|DE> attempt, rilevato il problema
<D4V|DE> parte il login lubuntu
<D4V|DE> ma appena provo a loggare anche da monitor spento
<hurry> Alex95 devo fare un backup del server ogni giorni
<D4V|DE> parte ugualmente unity
<hurry> e volevi farlo in automatico su un altro conputer
<D4V|DE> che faccio?
<attempt> alt f2 disinstalli ubuntu-desktop
<D4V|DE> a fortuna xkè va in over range anche premendo alt ctrl f2
<D4V|DE> quindi devo beccare la volta che funziona
<attempt> se la becchi dopo il remove purge di ubuntu-desktop ridai il comando di installazione di lubuntu-desktop per sicurezza. se i pacchetti ci sono gia' tutti non fa' niente ci metti un attimo.
<D4V|DE> ok ora provo
<D4V|DE> se faccio partire la live alternate dovrei avere lo stesso risultato?
<bobbybong> l'alternate non è la live
<D4V|DE> si ma prevede un terminale root no?
<attempt> che usi gedit o nano e' lo stesso.
<bobbybong> c'è un ripara ma non l'ho mai visto com'è
<attempt> bobbybong l'alternate funge da cd live?
<Alex95> hurry se vuoi fare il backup in automatico devi impostarlo sul client dell'altra macchina...
<hurry> si infatti
<hurry> grazie alex
<hurry> ciao a tutti
<Alex95> Prego
<D4V|DE> ma non è possibile!!
<D4V|DE> ho fatto partire una live usb lubuntu 10.10
<D4V|DE> e va in out of range
<D4V|DE> ma che schifo è...?
<gigirock> ciao ancora, ma si puo' montare hfsplus rw ?
<gigirock> ho una chiavetta usb formattata dal mac... ci devo scrivere dei files...e' possibile ?
<bobbybong> D4V|DE, riavvia la live f6 scegli nomodeset
<bobbybong> premi f6
<D4V|DE> ok
<kiki__> bobbybong mi aiuteresti?
<bobbybong> se posso
<kiki__> è grave credo..:) ho un problema con la luminosita dello schermo
<kiki__> è bassa e se provo ad aumentarla si spegne se la porto al 100% si abbassa ancora di piu
<D4V|DE> bobbybong, se premo f6 non succede nulla
<D4V|DE> vado su advanced options e spunta vuoto
<bobbybong> :| dovrebbe avere una serie di opzioni
<D4V|DE> nulla..
<D4V|DE> provo con un'altra  live?
<bobbybong> kiki__, che pc è che scheda video ha se è un netbook hanno poca ram le schede video
<bobbybong> se c'è
<bobbybong> D4V|DE,
<kiki__> ma quello ke ce l'aveva prima aveva ubuntu 11.10 ed ha avuto lo stesso problema e l'ha risolto
<kiki__> ora ho ubuntu 11.04
<bobbybong> perché hai installato una vesione precedente visto che quello che ce l'aveva prima aveva già la 11-10 che funzionava? installa oineric o prova ad aggiornare
<kiki__> come?
<D4V|DE> bobbybong, sto finendo di scaricare lubuntu 11.10 vediamo che soluzioni mi da...
<bobbybong> kiki__, update-manager -c
<bobbybong> kiki__, update-manager -p
<kiki__> mi dice ke il sistema è gia aggiornato
<bobbybong> kiki__, lsb_release -r
<kiki__> Release:	10.04
<bobbybong> ok
<bobbybong> devi aprire update-manager impostazioni notificare nuove versioni di ubuntu scegli per qualsiasi versione
<kiki__> come?ho da ieri ubuntu non so come fare..
<bobbybong> kiki__, però passare dalla 10.04 alla 11.10 sono troppe versioni e non credo tu riesca a risolvere fai prima a scaricare la 11.10 e installare quella
<kiki__> ma io voglio rimanere con questa versione..voglio solo risolvere il problema della luminosita dello schermo
<bobbybong> kiki__, google
<bobbybong> nome della scheda e ubuntu
<D4V|DE> bobbybong, con lubuntu 11.10 live ho selezionato nomodeset e sto facendo partire la live
<D4V|DE> giusto?
<bobbybong> giusto
<D4V|DE> vediamo che succede..
<bobbybong> ma potevi provare se partiva anche senza quell'opzione
<D4V|DE> out of range..
<D4V|DE> 2 sono le cose
<D4V|DE> o butto dalla finestra il pc
<D4V|DE> o butto dalla finestra ubuntu...
<D4V|DE> bobbybong, che altre soluzioni ci sono?
<D4V|DE> 11.04 lts?
<D4V|DE> 10.04 lts volevo dire..
<GNAM> GNAM
<GNAM> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bobbybong> D4V|DE, prova
<poly0694> buona sera, stavo installando xubuntu su un eeepc con una chiavetta creata con unetbootin(o come si chiama)...però quando fatta inserita sull'eeepc provavo a farlo partire
<poly0694> appariva il logo di xubuntu che caricava, poi spariva, alcuni flash bianchi e schermo nero :(
<poly0694> che può essere?
<jester-> poly0694: sa di usb riuscita male se al boot non vedi il menu della live
<jester-> poly0694: prendi alternate cd
<poly0694> al boot vedo il menù iniziale, dove dice(try xubuntu; install, verify ecc)
<jester-> o alternate desktop ce sia
<jester-> poly0694: allora se lo vedi: pgia F6 e abilita opzione nomodeset
<jester-> pigia*
<poly0694> ok asp k provo(grazie :))
<jester-> se da prova ubuntu non funza usa installa subito
<poly0694> ...qui il tasto f6 nn funziona(il menù iniziale è il menù di unetbootin, non quello originale di xubuntu)
<poly0694> forse con tab posso aggiungere opzioni(come dice qui una voce)
<poly0694> c'è scritto "press tab to edit options"...provo a premerlo?
<damiano> >mfw wireshark è installato di default
<jester-> poly0694: F6 e poi clicchi su nomodeset
<poly0694> con F6 nn fa niente
<poly0694> il menù di cui parlo io è come questo http://www.liberiangeek.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/unetbootin_ubuntu_8.png
<jester-> poly0694: lo vedi i tab Fx sotto?
<jester-> poly0694: quello non è il menu della live
<poly0694> i tab fx?
<jester-> poly0694: usb la fai da winzoz?
<kimal73> è possibile su ubuntu avere anche il pannello inferiore oltre quello superiore, sempre all'interno dell'ambiente Unity?
<poly0694> no, da ubuntu
<jester-> poly0694: perchè non usi il suo tool?
<poly0694> installerebbe ubuntu...penso che nn verrebbe avviato
<poly0694> no?
<jester-> poly0694: e 4 la usb che hai  creato sembra farlocca, rifalla usando l'applicazione di ubuntu?
<jester-> poly0694: creatore dischi di avvio
<kimal73> jester-: sai come attivare il pannello inferiore su ubuntu con unity?
<jester-> kimal73: non esiste pannello basso di serie
<poly0694> ok, provo a usare l'utility?
<jester-> poly0694: o provi a far benedire il pc
<skifo> parlate italiano?
<skifo> o solo inglese?
<damiano> only english, sir
<skifo> I speak only italian and spanish
<poly0694> yea we're sorry
<skifo> you speak spanish?
<poly0694> no i dunno spanish
<skifo> noooooooooooooooo :-(
<skifo> damiano ma tu hai nome italiano
<enzotib> skifo, si parla italiano, stanno scherzando
<poly0694> orsù dai scherzavo xD qui si parla in italiano
<skifo> infatti damiano è nome italiano
<skifo> io non so niente di inglese
<damiano> damiano is italian product
<skifo> so parlare solo italiano e spagnolo
<skifo> quindi anche in spagnolo me la sarei cavata
<skifo> devo chiedere una cosa su ubuntu
<skifo> anzi due
<skifo> perchè mi paiono strane
<enzotib> !enter | skifo
<ubot-it> skifo: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<skifo> ok
<skifo> ma nessuno risp però
<skifo> solo per prendere in giro o per sgridarmi rispondete???
<enzotib> skifo, se non poni il problema, che risposte vorresti?
<skifo> allora.......sto usando ubuntu e mi ci trovo meglio rispetto a windows........però.......la LTS cioè versione ufficiale è la 10.04......allora perchè viene pubblicizzata la 11.10 che non è LTS?........ora come ora non è più opportuno usare la 10.04???
<damiano> uhm
<damiano> skifo: diciamo che dipende dai tuoi obbiettivi come persona o associazione
<damiano> di solito l'obbiettivo di una persona sarebbe quello di usare sempre l'ultima versione
<jester-> skifo: la lts è un conto il resto n altro
<jester-> damiano: poi c'è chi trova opportuno avere una bionda chi una mora, chi una rossa o una pitturata di celeste
<enzotib> skifo, usi la LTS se hai una macchina in produzione, o se te ne freghi di avere sempre l'ultima versione ma preferisci la stabilità
<skifo> non avete capito
<jester-> damiano / skifo  poi c'è chi trova opportuno avere una bionda chi una mora, chi una rossa o una pitturata di celeste
<skifo> esempio con windows....ora c'è 7.............c'è 8 ma solo in beta.......ma non viene detto di scaricare 8 beta..........ma la 7 che è l'attuale versione
<skifo> non capisco invece perchè su ubuntu viene consigliato di scaricare una versione beta che non è supportata come una LTS
<skifo> io non voglio usare Ubuntu per aiutare a risolvere bug......ma per usare il pc
<poly0694> la 11.10 non è una beta
<skifo> ma nemmeno una LTS
<jester-> skifo: la 11.10 è l'ultima stabile lts esce ogni dua anni ed è supportata per piu tempo
<skifo> e l'ultima versione più nuova ufficiale...supportata e aggiornata è la LTS
<jester-> ma rimane con le versioni programmi di quando è uscita
<jester-> skifo: no l'ultima è 11.10
<poly0694> cmq jester, ho selezionato nomodeset, ora cosa faccio?
<skifo> la 11.10 non è LTS...per questo ho posto la questione
<enzotib> skifo, "non LTS" non significa BETA
<poly0694> ma è sempre una versione stabile ufficiale
<filo1234> skifo: si ma tu cosa pensi che sia lts?
<jester-> poly0694: fai partire installazione o prova il sistema
<skifo> LTS per me significa come ora windows 7
<enzotib> skifo, è una tua interpretazione
<jester-> skifo: cosa centra winzoz
<skifo> a parte che winzoz alla fine non è cosi winzoz....problemi ne ha anche ubuntu se andiamo ad analizzare
<damiano> ahah
<poly0694> LTS è una versione di ubuntu che a differenza delle altre viene aggiornata per due anni
<skifo> non erano 3 gli anni?
<damiano> zontaccia l'integrazione software-center firefox
<poly0694> credo due...qui a dire il vero non sono sicuro...cmq per più tempo
<damiano> a me 2 anni sembrano pochi
<skifo> ubuntu è il migliore se si usa per internet e la posta......veloce e intuitivo e sicuro per i virus...............ma per le cose serie bisogna mettere windows purtroppo
<jester-> LTS = long term support
<poly0694> jester, stesso risultato di prima :(
<skifo> la LTS è supportata per 3 ANNI....non 2
<jester-> poly0694: hai rifatto la penna?
<jester-> skifo: e permette avanzamento lts to lts
<poly0694> si...infatti stavolta era uscito il menù originale...ho fatto come mi hai detto ma niente...inizio a pensare che sia troppo pesante
<skifo> si jester
<skifo> dicevo
<jester-> è un po una cosa a parte per chi ci lavora e vuole una super stabilità
<skifo> ubuntu sarebbe perfetto ma usa una sua logica sbagliata
<jester-> skifo: questione di opinioni
<skifo> e fino a quando non la cambia l'utente comune non si metterà mai ubuntu
<skifo> e mi disp perchè avrebbe potenzialità da fare il mazzo a microsoft
<jester-> skifo: l'utente comune non mette di norma linux visto che il mercato linux desktop è lo 0.5%
<damiano> cos'è la sessione ospite?
<jester-> e vuoi fare il mazzo agli altri con lo 0.5% in mano?
<damiano> perché ho l'impressione che serve ad annientarmi il computer senza neanche dovere bootare un cd?
<skifo> pensate all'utente normale...che fa?.....internet....posta......musica....e fin qui ubuntu c'è.............ma quando vai a mettere giochi e programmi ufficiali di lavoro........nada!..........quindi l'utente comune rimarrà a microsoft
<skifo> lo so che linux è allo 0.5%....ma crescerebbe se ci fossero ste cose
<skifo> non so perchè non viene capito
<jester-> skifo: a parte il fatto che ci sono poi o meno tutto le alternative a programmi vari, linux non costa niente e chi lo sviluppa lo fa per la gloria, pochi casi a parte
<skifo> ubuntu sfonderà dal momento che puoi usarlo senza dover fare per forza un'altra partizione con windows
<skifo> ok
<skifo> chi lo fa per la gloria allora lo fa male....perchè è anni che esiste linux.....e ancora non si è fatto nulla per queste cose
<poly0694> cmq jester, penso proprio sia l'eee che è troppo vecchio...la chiavetta con unetbootin funzionava su un fisso, se provo a mettere una distribuzione più leggera?
<jester-> skifo: che mi frega di sviluppare un simil photoshop in un ambiente dove nessuno paga il mio lavoro e si lamenta pure
<skifo> perchè se tu lo sviluppassi
<jester-> poly0694: prova a fare la chiavetta con alternate desktop
<skifo> molta gente che usa quei programmi.....toglierebbe windows e userebbe ubuntu
<jester-> skifo: se lo sviluppassi cosa succederebbe?
<skifo> ti ho già detto sopra
<damiano> bah
<jester-> skifo: si campa cavallo che l'erba cresce
<damiano> almeno debian non ha sti problemi
<damiano> voglio ben vedere se uno installa debian e gli dicono
<damiano> guarda hai il pc troppo vecchio
<skifo> l'obiettivo è sempre quello di fare meglio.........quindi togliere utenti a windows e mac.......e portarseli su ubuntu....................ma se non sviluppi i programmi necessari la gente non verrà mai su ubuntu
<skifo> ci verrà solo lo smanettone che si diverte a provare qualcosa di diverso
<jester-> damiano: l'utonto debina non corre dietro agli effetti, il pc lo una un poco anche per altro
<skifo> quindi non chiamate windows winzoz.....se poi ammettete che non ci sono programmi e che non ci si interessa di svilupparli
<damiano> skifo: vuoi esaudire un desiderio? quale programma vuoi che sviluppi per te?
<jester-> skifo: lo sviluppo costa e con linux non vendi
<skifo> sarà winzoz ma c'è tutto su quella piattaforma
<skifo> scusa
<skifo> allora
<skifo> playonlinux è stato sviluppato..........su 50 giochi che ho ne prende 2.................per svilupparlo cosi male....tantovaleva non fare nemmeno quello!!!
<skifo> ora il problema non sono io che per giocare uso windows
<damiano> ad esempio linux non è un terreno fertile per i videogames
<damiano> visto che non c'è spazzio per i drm
<skifo> il problema è che tutti devono fare come me e usare windows
<jester-> skifo: eddai, linux non fa businesssss
<jester-> la gente non campa ad aria
<skifo> ma se playonlinux prendesse tutto..........molta più gente userebbe ubuntu
<poly0694> se lo facesse si abbasserebbe a una seconda microsoft
<jester-> l'utente linux non vuole cacciare la credit
<jester-> che mi frega di togliere utenza a winzoz
<skifo> ma allora perchè è stato fatto playonlinux cosi male?....se ubuntu non fa business non dovevano nemmeno fare quello......ma una cosa se si fa si fa bene....non cosi
<damiano> ma checcazzo è playonlinux?
<damiano> ma chi lo ha mai sentito?
<jester-> skifo: erchè lo hanno fatto dei dev a tempo perso non prendendo nulla per il proprio lavoro
<poly0694> è uno script di wine che permetterebbe di usare giochi di win
<skifo> non solo giochi
<skifo> anche programmi
<skifo> tra i quali AUTOCAD
<jester-> skifo: te lavori per campare?
<jester-> skifo: lo sai quanto costa autocad?
<D4V|DE> jester-, sn un traditore se cambio distro dato che in un pc con scheda video integrata datata ho provato ubuntu 11.10 lubuntu 11.10 lubuntu 10.10 ubuntu 11.10 alternate ubuntu 10.04 lts e appena parte il monitor puntualmente mi da "out of range" ????
<skifo> si jester....infatti non faccio niente gratis fatto male...faccio solo a pagamento fatto bene
<damiano> D4V|DE: scappa finche puoi
<D4V|DE> :°°D
<jester-> skifo: prova a campare facendo solo roba a gratis ed essere pure fanculato
<skifo> quelli che hanno fatto playonlinux sono fanculati perchè hanno fatto una cazzata di programma
<jester-> D4V|DE: provato a settare nomodeset?
<skifo> una presa in giro
<D4V|DE> jester-,  si..
<jester-> skifo: eddai
<skifo> non funziona niente
<jester-> D4V|DE: usa alternate
<jester-> skifo: per quello che costa e che rende a chi lo ha fatto è anche troppo
<D4V|DE> jester-,  già provato.. uguale..
<skifo> 15 anni e forse più che esiste linux e il risultato è playonlinux?.....ma vaff........
<skifo> allora preferirei pagarlo ma che funzionasse bene
<skifo> ubuntu mi piace perchè va meglio di windows.....ma solo per internet e posta
<skifo> lo pagherei se andasse bene in tutto
<GNAM> io non capisco come si possa pensare di utilizzare applicazioni windows in linux
<GNAM> boh
<skifo> molto volentieri
<GNAM> specie i giochi
<jester-> D4V|DE: strano , se non va altrenate che usa grafica vesa o vesafb qualcosa non quaglia, controllato md5sum della iso?
<GNAM> mi sembra pollo chi tenta
<skifo> GNAM....la maggioranza della gente gioca col pc.....se si è impossibilitati poi non stupitevi se tutti usano windows
<GNAM> wine & friends sono solo una perdita di tempo
<jester-> GNAM: o il trollo che tolla
<D4V|DE> md5sum sarebbe? l'integrità?
<GNAM> infatti mica mi stupisco, è ovvio
<skifo> è ovvio
<GNAM> se vuoi giocare con linux
<skifo> e allora non chiamatelo winzoz....perchè a ubuntu gli fa un ... cosi
<GNAM> c'è tuxracer
<GNAM> .
<jester-> skifo: ma noi non simao contro ad altri os, uno usa quello che piu gli garba
<skifo> usare pc non è solo internet e posta
<GNAM> ci sono tanti giochi opensorci per linux
<damiano> ha ragione
<damiano> se a uno piace lo scat.. no spè
<skifo> a me garberebbe ubuntu ma che andasse tutto..non che non funziona niente
<GNAM> funziona tutto (lol) quanto è disponibile per linux, non per windows
<jester-> urbanterror, per dirne uno, mica è una cagata
<skifo> GNAM io non voglio alternative......voglio andare in un negozio comprare un gioco che mi piace ed essere tranquillo che quando lo metto partirà
<GNAM> allora, sulla scatola del gioco c'è scritto "windows"
<GNAM> .
<skifo> e allora ubuntu sarà sempre tagliato fuori
<GNAM> esatto
<jester-> skifo: poi si torna al solito ritornello: nessuno sviliuppa per lo 0,5% del mercato e pure un po cazzone
<damiano> skifo: se le case che producono giochi non hanno una basa su cui mettere drm non sviluppano il gioco. Ecco spiegato perché producono giochi per mac os.
<skifo> ma lo 0.5% aumenterebbe se le cose funzionassero
<GNAM> mica usiamo linux per giocare a skyrim noi
<GNAM> ma funzionano
<GNAM> (lol)
<skifo> ma è che non si vuole
<skifo> se si volesse si farebbero andare tutti  igiochi di windows su linux
<jester-> skifo: e alura?
<skifo> anche se sulla scatola c'è scritto windows
<GNAM> puo' darsi, non è cosi' ovvio
<skifo> io ripeto
<skifo> per l'ennesima volta
<GNAM> cmq dipende dai programmatori
<damiano> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<GNAM> !games
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'games'
<GNAM> visto?
<GNAM> niente giochi in linux.
<damiano> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<damiano> gut
<GNAM> ah è il canale ufficiale
<GNAM> lol
<damiano> vabbe che a nessuno importa
<GNAM> .
<skifo> se io avessi su ubuntu un programma come promette di essere playonlinux ma che funziona davvero e non per finta.....io toglierei windows da tutti i miei pc (4) e metterei solo ubuntu su tutti
<damiano> la vera domanda è
<damiano> ma sono davvero tuoi quei pc?
<jester-> skifo: prendi un paio di programmatori bravi li paghi 50000 anno e poi aiuti linux a crescere se non fallisci nel frattempo
<lezan> XD
<skifo> ma è la canonical che deve farlo...non io cretino
<GNAM> no devono essere i programmatori di videogiochi
<GNAM> a decidere di supportare linux
<skifo> no
<GNAM> si
<skifo> basterebbe che playonlinux funzionasse davvero e il problema sarebbe risolto
<jester-> skifo: canonical è gia tanto che caccia soldi per la gloria
<GNAM> ma è utopia
<marker_> ciao
<skifo> ma se sono riusciti a farmi andare 2 giochi con playonlinux....che ci vuole a far andare anche gli altri???
<GNAM> non fa una piega sto ragionamento
<GNAM> lol
<jester-> l'africano ne ha tanti che ne butta un po in linux per far dispetto a ms e apple che se la ridono per il solletico causato
<marker_> si può installare un programma/pacchetto deb in un percorso diverso dalle cartelle predefinite?
<lezan> quando un gioco come skyrim girerà su linux, allora linux, per un qualche motivo, sarà diventato closed. Spero nessun skyrim girerà mai su linux.
<jester-> marker_: no
<jester-> marker_: e non si capirebbe a quale pro
<skifo> non è vero
<marker_> perchè la partizione di Ubuntu è di 20gb
<skifo> può essere open anche se gira quel gioco
<marker_> poi ne ho una di 60gb con la home montata e se installa alcuni giochi 3d occupano molto spazio
<damiano> beh
<jester-> marker_: 20 gb per / sono molti
<damiano> ma canonical è quotata in borsa?
<skifo> però non si prende in giro la gente....playonlinux promette di far andare autocad.........poi uno sul lavoro mette ubuntu....,mette autocad e non va.........allora quella persona si incazza!!!! e dirà che ubuntu fa sckifo
<skifo> mentre invece se le cose fossero compatibili
<jester-> marker_: forse hai finito lo spazio nella home
<skifo> sarebbe il migliore SO in assoluto
<skifo> perchè quel poco che fa lo fa bene
<marker_> no
<GNAM> appunto
<GNAM> lo fa bene perchè fa poco
<GNAM> gira la frase
<marker_> la partizione /home è di 60gb (in questa pensavo si potevano anche installare programmi)
<skifo> va bene
<skifo> allora mettiamola diversamente
<marker_> sto facendo un ragionamento in prospettiva...
<skifo> se prendo qualcuno che sviluppi un programma per ubuntu....una volta sviluppato........come faccio a metterlo disponibile per tutti?
<jester-> marker_: prova a pulire la cache di apt con sudo apt-get clean
<GNAM> cmq, skifo, puoi sempre andare su #playonlinux
<GNAM> ed esporre le tue critiche.
<marker_> se mi metto ad installare giochi come open arena e altro voelvo sfruttare la partizione da 60gb
<jester-> marker_: comunque mi pare strano che con 20 giga per / si riesca a rimepirla
<skifo> ripeto......se prendo qualcuno che sviluppi un programma per ubuntu....una volta sviluppato........come faccio a metterlo disponibile per tutti?
<jester-> marker_: devi farti una / piu grande
<marker_> beh metti che un gioco occupa 1gb...
<skifo> lo chiedo perchè credo fermamente in ubuntu
<jester-> skifo: vai dai dev e lo proponi, se fatto secondo i requisiti e stabile te lo repano
<jester-> cosi per le altre distro
<skifo> cioè le mettono disponibili nelle nuove versioni di ubuntu?
<skifo> installato o in software center?
<jester-> skifo: nei repository
<marker_> la partizione / è possibile sempre ridimensionarla riducendo /home con gèarted e il cd live, giusto?
<marker_> non si creano problemi...?
<skifo> ok
<jester-> marker_: se sono concomitanti si
<marker_> ok grazie
<skifo> un'altra cosa dove trovo i dev?.....dove dovrei proporlo una volta fatto?.........e in che linguaggio sono i programmi in linux?
<jester-> skifo: #ubuntu-dev
<skifo> ok
<skifo> perchè mi piacerebbe collarobare per ubuntu
<skifo> però devo solo sapere in che linguaggio sono i programmi in ubuntu
<skifo> entro 2 anni grazie ame ci sarà un programma che prenderà tutti i giochi...........tu vai in negozio lo compri lo metti nel pc e andrà
<skifo> lo faccio sviluppare
<jester-> si si dai
<skifo> ma non solo per i giochi ma anche per tutti i programmi di LAVORO
<Alex95> Buonasera a tutti :-)
<skifo> per le ditte e aziende
<skifo> basta alternative.....ci vogliono i programmi originali
<jester-> skifo: ti fanno un monumento
<skifo> e alla fine faccio la ISO modificata di ubuntu
<skifo> e tramite un sito ve la farò provare :-)
<Alex95> Qual'e la discussione?
<skifo> la scaricate e la provate
<GNAM> buona fortuna skifo
<jester-> e che uno mette il dvd e si installa tutto come d'incanto
<skifo> Alex95..la discussione è che voglio ovviare a una lacuna enorme di ubuntu
<Alex95> Cioe quale!
<Alex95> ?
<skifo> il fatto dell'incompatibilità dei programmi su ubuntu
<jester-> skifo: aaah non dimenticarti di fara fare anche i driver per le periferiche varie
<skifo> programmi e giochi che compri da mediaworld
<skifo> o in qualsiasi negozio
<skifo> jester quelli sono già a posto
<skifo> se non erro
<GNAM> lol
<jester-> skifo: le balle di frate giulio sono aposto
<skifo> nei miei pc è stato riconosciuto tutto
<skifo> non mi da periferiche sconosciute
<jester-> mica tutti hanno i pc tuoi
<skifo> pc miei sono due fissi e due portatili
<jester-> c'è chi usa ancora i 286
<jester-> se va bene ma proprio bene il pentium4
<skifo> 286 non va con ubuntu
<skifo> devi avere 512 mb ram
<Alex95> Capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma ubuntu utilizza una filosofia open che non prevede l'utilizzo di programmi non-free
<jester-> skifo: saranno è giochi in 3d ad avere qualche problema
<skifo> Alex95....non sei felice se invece succederà che ci utilizzerai anche i programmi non free?
<skifo> e che potrai levare windows definitivamente dal tuo pc
<jester-> eh levare winzoz campi 100 anni in piu
<jester-> osx solo 50
<skifo> devono essere riconosciute tutte le schede video........i giochi e programmi dei negozi...........cosi non si hanno più problemi e uno sceglie se usare le alternative o meno
<skifo> ma finchè c'è qualcosa che non funziona in un sistema operativo
<skifo> quel sistema operativo
<skifo> non è buono secondo me
<jester-> skifo: allora aspettiamo fiduciosi che ci pensi tu?
<skifo> e poi potrei sempre mettere a pagamento il mio programma
<skifo> a 5 o 10 euro all'anno ad esempio
<jester-> skifo: no no a pagamento no
<skifo> sulla quantità di gente che lo andrebbe a utilizzare
<skifo> recuperei le spese dei programmatori
<skifo> recupererei
<jester-> va contro la filosofia open souerce, ecco va che devi allegare i sorgenti
<skifo> Cedega è a pagamento
<remix_tj> cedega non è opensource
<skifo> quindi non vedo perchè non dovrebbe esserlo il mio
<skifo> chi vuole lo usa
<skifo> e chi non vuole sta senza
<skifo> infatti non ho detto che il mio programma sarà opensource
<skifo> io non voglio fare lucro col programma
<skifo> ma almeno se spendo dei soldi per farlo fare
<skifo> qualche spesa volete che riesca a recuperarla?
<skifo> 1 versione aggiornata all'anno per  i nuovi giochi che escono
<skifo> la versione dell'anno in corso a pagamento
<jester-> skifo: se hai soldi da buttare fai come zio nano: vai a gnocca
<skifo> e quella dell'anno precedente opensource
<jester-> lasa sta linux e winzoz
<skifo> ubuntu può diventare gratuitamente più grande di windows
<skifo> non vedo perchè dovrei fregarmene
<skifo> una cosa
<jester-> si si dallo 0,5% al 99% in poco tempo come il corso di on line: diventa fachiro in 7 giorni
<skifo> è legale fare una versione di SO Linux e metterla a pagamento?
<skifo> nel senso
<skifo> è legale che faccio una versione modificata di ubuntu e la metto a pagamento?
<jester-> skifo: non puoi usare il lavoro di altri al di fuori delle condizioni di licenza
<skifo> si ma allora
<skifo> tutti fanno programmi gratis
<skifo> se un giorno la canonical ecide di mettere il tutto a pagamento
<damiano> learn2gpl
<skifo> avete tutti lavorato gratis per la canonical e poi lei ci trae profitti
<jester-> skifo: canonical usa i pacchetti debian modificati, non ha mica inventato niente
<damiano> questo troll ha accumulato alle spalle 200 punti troll
<GNAM> beh gia' ora stiamo supportando canonical a gratis
<jester-> damiano: dai che gli diamo un altro bonus
<Alex95> Non credo che lo fa, anche se in caso lo facesse, anche gli sviluppatori lascierebbero perdere il progetto...
<damiano> eheh
<damiano> in effetti credo che dandogli corda si danneggia la canonical
<_elias__> skifo, ho letto sul sito della canonical che offrono supporto a pagamento
<jester-> _elias__: il business son i server non i desktop
<Alex95> elias l'assistenza open e sempre stata a pagamento
<jester-> i desktop dovrebbero fare da traino ma con l'utonza che si vede arrivare qui stendiamo un velo
<damiano> per non parlare del fatto che qua si risolvono in genere soli i bug conosciuti o banali
<skifo> come dico io non si arriverebbe dal 0.5% al 99%
<skifo> ma dal0.5% al 15% si
<jester-> _elias__: la filosofia open è: non mi paghi il programma ma il supporto, insomma se non è zuppa è pan baganato
<jester-> bagnato*
<Alex95> Invece in sistemi come winzozz devi pagare programma e assistenza
<skifo> no
<jester-> Alex95: a ms gli dai un tot anno
<skifo> in sistemi come windows hai tutto crakkato e non paghi un tubo ahh
<jester-> per un toto di pc
<skifo> per me anche microsoft è sempre stata gratis
<jester-> Alex95: a una ditta o compagnia non interessa il costo ma che il prodotto funzioni
<Alex95> Penso che per tutti microsoft sia stata gratis va'...
<jester-> skifo: non si ruba il lavoro altrui, non si utilizza e basta
<skifo> appunto alla ditta interessa che il prodotto funzioni.......e per ora ubuntu non fun<iona per una ditta
<Alex95> Jester: invece con licenza gpl puoi...
<skifo> perchè i programmi non ci vanno
<jester-> skifo: ma ms si fa rubare volentiero cosi mantiene lo standard
<skifo> ok jester
<skifo> intanto sto programma lo faccio fare
<skifo> e lo includo nella ISO di ubuntu
<jester-> Alex95: se ti si ferma un ufficio con 10 persone per una giornata quanto costa'
<jester-> ?
<Alex95> skifo: se vuoi un sistema come windows prenditi windows dato che lo puoi avere gratis va'
<skifo> poi lo provetere e mi direte se ubuntu sarà ok
<skifo> no
<skifo> aiuto ubuntu a migliorare
<Alex95> jester: penso un bel po'
<skifo> perchè ha potenzialità maggiori di windows
<jester-> Alex95: cosa vuoi che siano 1000 euro per 5 pc
<Alex95> skifo: questo lo so' ;-)
<jester-> sistema e assistenz
<jester-> a
<skifo> ma voi siete contenti che faccio fare sto programma per ubuntu?
<skifo> o siete contrari?
<jester-> skifo: ma saremmo arcicontenti
<Alex95> Ma pensa che sarebbe pagare solo assistenza
<skifo> bene jester
<skifo> pensa
<Alex95> skifo: di che parla sto' programma
<Alex95> ?
<skifo> un solo programmino può cambiare la storia di ubuntu :-)
<skifo> Alex95 parla di far andare su ubuntu anche programmi che non sono compatibili su ubuntu
<skifo> cioè
<jester-> Alex95: solo redhat riesce a farti ripartire in 2 ore ma sistema pro gratis non è e l'abbonamento lo paghi comunque
<skifo> quello che dovrebbe fare playonlinux ma che non fa
<skifo> esempio
<Alex95> skifo: idem wine ;-)
<skifo> ti piace giocare con f1 2011?....e hai solo ubuntu?....questo programma ti darà la certezza che se lo compri andrà su ubuntu
<skifo> playonlinux è un'interfaccia grafica di wine
<Alex95> Sarebbe magnifico
<skifo> bene
<skifo> naturalmente questo programma è per giochi e programmi non periferiche
<skifo> quindi il joypad o il volante
<skifo> potrebbero poi non andare
<skifo> ma una cosa alla volta ragazzi!!!
<Alex95> Le periferiche di solito vengono riconosciute in automatico...
<_elias__> skifo, un software del genere davvero funzionante potrebbe incrementare il numero di utenti di ubuntu
<skifo> bene
<skifo> lo so elias
<skifo> è quello che sto dicendo fin dall'inizio
<skifo> ed è quello che in 15 anni in linux non hanno ancora capito!!!
<skifo> però mi servono due info per fare sta cosa
<skifo> in che linguaggio sono scritti i programmi di linux?
<Alex95> In tutti quelli che vuoi
<Alex95> Puoi farlo in C
<skifo> io so programmare leggermente solo in Java e C.....quindi per il resto devo farlo con altre persone
<Alex95> In java
<skifo> ah bene
<Alex95> Anke io in java e c
<skifo> allora posso farlo io insieme ad altri 2 che sappiamo Java e C
<skifo> ho due amici
<skifo> programmatori
<Alex95> Siamo a cavallo
<skifo> però scusa allora sei scemo....sai programmare e non fai sta cosa???
<skifo> e devo pensarci io?
<skifo> devo spendere tanti soldi quando sai programmare anche tu??
<skifo> e non hai voglia di farlo
<Alex95> Certo che ho voglia ;)
<Alex95> Ma non ho mai avuto questa idea ;-)
<skifo> e allora perchè hai aspettato che dicessi io sta cosa e mai l'hai proposta tu se dici che sarebbe fantastico?
<_elias__> skifo, appena esce la prima versione abbastanza stabile cerco di organizzare un seminario col mio LUG (Cagliari)
<skifo> ma sarà stabile si
<Alex95> Perche non ci avevo pensato LOL
<skifo> io non faccio cazzate come playonlinux
<_elias__> anche RC
<_elias__> skifo, servirebbe un sito
<skifo> perchè?
<skifo> a che serve il sito ora?
<Alex95> Seriamente, e anche un progetto su Launchpad
<skifo> non serve un sito che pubblicizzi il programma
<skifo> serve che ubuntu venga poi pubblicizzato come compatibile con tutto
<Alex95> Piu che altro serve dove organizzarci
<skifo> ho già mandato un mess al mio amico
<skifo> penso che domani sera so già dirvi qualcosa
<Alex95> Perfetto :-)
<skifo> mi piacerebbe fosse cosi
<Alex95> Perche!
<Alex95> ?
<skifo> programma a pagamento con un costo irrisorio (tipo 2 o 5  euro all'anno) per la versione corrente
<skifo> ogni anno ci sarà una versione aggiornata
<skifo> con le nuove cose
<skifo> e quella dell'anno precedente diventa opensource
<skifo> mentre quella dell'anno corrente
<skifo> sempre a quel costo irrisorio
<skifo> che ne dite?
<skifo> spendereste 2 o 5 euro all'anno per usare ubuntu senza più windows?
<enzotib> potreste spostarvi su #ubuntu-it-chat per chiacchierare?
<Alex95> E un'ottima idea, certamente :)
<skifo> ok
<Alex95> Okok scusaci ;)
<skifo> però devo sapere se è legale
<skifo> se metterlo non  opensource non è legale
<skifo> non posso fare sta cosa
<enzotib> skifo, per cortesia, su #ubuntu-it-chat
<skifo> mi mandi il link?
<enzotib> skifo, basta che scrivi /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<poly0694> c'è un certo jester?
<_elias__> poly0694, è uscito un po' di tempo fa
<poly0694> peccato, volevo ringraziarlo
<marker_> ciao
<marker_> esiste un driver per questo:  Bus 001 Device 006: ID 13b1:001d Linksys
<marker_> è un telefono usb per skype
<marker_> ciao
<marker_> esiste un driver per questo:  Bus 001 Device 006: ID 13b1:001d Linksys
<marker_> è un telefono usb per skype
<enzotib> marker_, nessuno nuovo si è connesso, e le tue tre righe erano ancora lì, c'era bisogno di ripetere?
<_elias__> maker_, hai già scritto
<marker_> ok
<Alex95> Buonasera
<n1c0la> ciao a tutti.. sto cercando di aiutare un amico ma non so più che fare. Il problema è questo: una volta apparso il menu di grub e premuto invio, appare il cursore in alto a sinistra e continua a lampeggiare all'infinito. Dopo un po' inoltre il led del disco smette di lampeggiare come fa di solito durante il caricamento
<filo1234> n1c0la: provato in recovery?
<n1c0la> *si è perso l'inizio della frase ma il problema si capisce lo stesso
<n1c0la> filo1234, come dovrei fare?
<n1c0la> ah ok in recovery mode intendi?
<filo1234> n1c0la: scegliendo il kernel di recovery dal menu di grub
<filo1234> n1c0la: si
<filo1234> n1c0la: intendo dire...si avvia con la modalità recovery?
<n1c0la> sì appare il caricamento testuale e poi si ferma..
<filo1234> n1c0la: ma arriva al login?
<filo1234> testuale...
<filo1234> scegli root
<n1c0la> dice che si ferma quando compare la scritta: "warning: no such file or directory.."
<n1c0la> a me sti problemi non capitano mai non so cosa abbia combinato :)
<filo1234> n1c0la: bisogna vedere quale sia questa directory che non trova
<filo1234> o è andato in ferie il filesystem o ha fatto qualcosa in fstab
<n1c0la> mi sa che fa prima a reinstallarlo :)
<filo1234> be anche perchè dare supporto così non si può :)
<n1c0la> lo so!
<n1c0la> grazie lo stesso e scusate il disturbo!... e buon natale ;)
<filo1234> ciao altrettanto a te
<Zinedine> Ciao a tutti! Da due mesi non posso più usare la mia internet key vodafone con usim della tre perchè, una volta inserita e riconosciuta, mi viene chiesta una password che non conosco. Chi ci capisce qualcosa?
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> ciao jester-
<filo1234> Zinedine: chi ti chiede la password?
<Zinedine> mi appare una finestra di dialogo dove mi si dice di inserire una password
<filo1234> Zinedine: finestra di dialogo di Ubuntu?
<filo1234> Zinedine: fai uno screenshot e postala
<filo1234> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Zinedine> ho lo screenshot, ma come si posta?
<jester-> aiò esulu
<jester-> «
<jester-> !image | Zinedine
<ubot-it> Zinedine: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Zinedine> Fatto: la foto si chiama Nautilus. Andate su imagebin
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> metti il collegamento
<Zinedine> ...scusa, come si mette?
<filo1234> copi il collegamento e incollalo qui
<filo1234> il link
<Zinedine> il link è Nautilus, spero non serva altro..
<jester-> Zinedine: ci prendi in giro?
<filo1234> Zinedine: il link che dovevi mettere era questo http://imagebin.org/190081
<Zinedine> No, davvero.. è che non so usare il canale... finora mi hanno aiutato...
<filo1234> Zinedine: hai provato a mettere la tua password dell'utente Ubuntu?
<Zinedine> sì, certo ed anche il pn della usim, ma non funziona
<filo1234> Zinedine: hai provato su altri sistemi? ad esempio Windows?
<Zinedine> No, perchè ho solo ubuntu installato. Ho un laptop vecchio... Comunque due mesi fa andava a meraviglia, e senza richiesta di alcuna pssw
<filo1234> fai anche una schermata della configurazione da networkmanager
<Zinedine> Ok, filo1234, la postolo stesso su imagebin?
<filo1234> si
<Zinedine> Aiuto, filo1234: clicco sul network manager e poi su applicazioni, accessori, cattura schermata, il menù a tendina del network scompare...Come faccio la schermata?
<attempt> tasto stamp
<Zinedine> Scusate, ragazzi, ma si era bloccato il mouse ed ho dovuto spegnere tutto e riaccendere..
<SoulEdge> ciao a tutti, avrei una domanda: come posso far riconoscere una scheda audio nuova a (k)ubuntu se non esiste alsaconf?
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-24
<Mycrofty> Salve.
<Mycrofty> Ho dei problemi ad installare Ubuntu Studio, qualcuno può darmi una mano per favore?
<jhbj> ciao
<vvubuntu> Ragazzi come si fa a togliere la barra superiore in visualizzazione da ubuntu 11.10, questo accade con xbmc che ha moltissimi meriti pero' quando vado a tutto schermo non va piu' via?
<quatar-it> ciao a tutti, buone feste.
<quatar-it> Mi serve una mano per configurare un sistema per mio padre. Lui ha due pc (un laptop non più portatile a casa, e una macchina windows sul posto di lavoro)
<quatar-it> sul laptop sto installando ubuntu 11.10
<quatar-it> lui deve maneggiare sui due computer gli stessi file
<quatar-it> (documenti di testo semplice)
<quatar-it> il problema grave è la codifica
<quatar-it> Ossia: i file modificati con MS blocco note non sono correttamente leggibili da gedit per via degli accenti
<quatar-it> i file modificati da gedit non sono correttamente leggibili da MS blocco note per via degli 'a capo'
<quatar-it> come faccio a far usare ai due pc la stessa codifica (possibilmente quella che piace a Windows, dato che un migliaio di file sono stati prodotti su quella macchina)?
<vvubuntu> ciao quatar cedo tanti nomi a destra ma nessuno risponde boh...
<quatar-it> vvubuntu: comprensibile, siamo sotto le feste e molti sono giustamente a far altro :)
<quatar-it> comunque confido che quando saranno di ritorno davanti al pc leggano sta domanda!
<vvubuntu> ah ecco quindi sono nomi fissi ma non di gente online?
<quatar-it> sono online, nel senso che il loro pc è acceso. Però magari stanno facendo altro.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<quatar-it> ciao jester-
<quatar-it> siccome mi sa che sei l'unico "sveglio", mi permetto di riassumerti molto brevemente una domanda che ho appena fatto in chan
<vvubuntu> jester come si fa a togliere la barra superiore in visualizzazione da ubuntu 11.10, questo accade con xbmc che ha moltissimi meriti pero' quando vado a tutto schermo non va piu' via?
<quatar-it> oppure puoi guardare i log :) si tratta di un problema di codifica delle lettere accentate e degli "a capo" tra sue macchine (ubuntu e windows)
<nicotano> buongiorno e auguri
<quatar-it> anche a te nicotano
<nicotano> :)
<quatar-it> nicotano: damiano, buongiorno. Se ne sapete qualcosa di risoluzione di problemi di codifica tra file di testo in Win e Ubuntu, fatemi sapere!
<nicotano> quatar-it, spiega meglio un file di testo è un file di testo indipendentemente dal sistema operativo
<damiano> oh lol
<quatar-it> allora il problema è questo: ho una condivisione (dropbox) tra un windows e un ubuntu
<damiano> \n nel mondo, \n\r su winodws
<quatar-it> su cui ci sono migliaia di file di testo creati in passato su windows
<damiano> si
<quatar-it> e io ci devo lavorare da ubuntu
<nicotano> quatar-it, file creti con quale programma?
<nicotano> creati*
<quatar-it> blocco note oppure l'editor di "TeXnik center"
<quatar-it> sono sorgenti tex
<quatar-it> io (anzi, colui a cui sto facendo "assistenza")
<damiano> uhm
<quatar-it> deve lavorarci abitualmente da due sistemi
<damiano> ubuntu sbaglia a leggerli?
<quatar-it> ubuntu non capisce le lettere accentate, windows non capisce gli a capo
<damiano> allora
<vvubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/780819/
<vvubuntu> magari dal crash si capisce di piu'...
<damiano> per gli a capo in genere non ci puoi fare molto
<damiano> c'è
<massimo18> Buon Natale!
<damiano> al posto di blocknotes usa notepad o scarica notepad++
<quatar-it> damiano: purtroppo parlo di migliaia di file creati in vent'anni
<quatar-it> allora, intanto vi semplifico il problema
<nicotano> quatar-it, è questione di identificazione caratteri, forse da win ha usato iso 8859 e su ubuntu usa utf-8
<quatar-it> da ubuntu mio padre (il cliente di cui parliamo :) ) dovrà usare come editor non gedit bensì TeXworks
<quatar-it> e TeXworks ha un grandissimo menu a tendina "encoding"
<quatar-it> quindi forse mettendo iso qualcosa i due sitemi iniziano a parlare la stessa lingua (quella di window)
<GNAM> GNAM
<damiano> stima perché utilizzi texworks
<quatar-it> utilizz*a
<jester-> quatar-it: provato con libreoffice scegliendo una codifica?
<quatar-it> io scrivo in tex con nano!
<quatar-it> scrivere dei sorgenti in libreoffice??
<jester-> quatar-it: con cosa li apri i suddetti files in linux
<quatar-it> TeXworks e gedit, ma a gedit ci posso rinunciare
<damiano> uhm
<damiano> per quanto riguarda la visualizazione in windows
<quatar-it> comunque esistono 16 ISO-8859: qual è quello giusto?
<damiano> fà come ti ho detto
<damiano> prova notpead
<damiano> e dicci se và
<quatar-it> damiano: ma anche in windows in realtà usa un editor tex
<quatar-it> cioè texnic center
<quatar-it> non posso permettermi di cambiare l'editor lto windows
<quatar-it> volevo fare soo modifiche lato ubuntu
<jester-> quatar-it: prove ad aprirli con libre de li legge bene li salvi poi in txt
<quatar-it> per creare questo nuovo ambiente di lavoro
<quatar-it> c'è un modo per sapere la codifica usata da un file?
<damiano> non sò
<jester-> quatar-it: linux è in utf8?
<quatar-it> jester-: no, il fatto è che ho un gigantesco numero di file già fatti (che non posso tutti passare da libre office :) ) e vorrei sapere come sono codificati
<quatar-it> in modo da aprirli con l'editor TeXworks
<quatar-it> usando la codifica giusta
<vvubuntu> grazie mi leggete?
<quatar-it> dato che fortunatamente queste codifiche sono in buona parte riconosciute da TeXworks.
<damiano> vvubuntu: prova con àèìòùæßðđŋħjñjĸł
<vvubuntu> damiano ma ti sto sul cazzo a prescindere?
<damiano> vvubuntu: aeiou
<vvubuntu> damiano questo non e' lo stile di ubuntu propongo un ban
<damiano> ma chi è questo? da dove è uscito?
<massimo18> su su siate buoni che è natale
<vvubuntu> non dalla pancia di tua madre ovviamente, a me hanno insegnato la buona educazione
<massimo18> azzz
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vvubuntu> mi tocca passare alla chat internazionale, grazie per pensare alle feste anziche' aiutare una persona alla faccia del natale
<jester-> quatar-it: so che c'è un pacchetto da installare per cambiare codifica ai file di testo ma non ricordo il nome
<jester-> quatar-it: fai una ricreda su forum e wiki magari
<damiano> quatar-it: tieni a mente che se questo texnic center non riconosce l'andatura a capo di windows, è un programma mediocre probabilmente sviluppato per produrre una incompatibilità con gli strumenti open-source
<damiano> andatura a capo di linux*
<quatar-it> damiano: eh lo so.. ma hai mai provato a cambiare le abitudini informatiche di un sessantenne che inizialmente usava le schede perforate?
<quatar-it> già non sono mai riuscito a farlo passare a LaTeX, e usa ancora il plainTeX
<quatar-it> (non se la prenado i sessantenni qui presenti)
<damiano> i nostri sessantenni sono parecchio più arzilli grazie alla condivisione dei sorgenti :D
<damiano> :O
<damiano> comunque in teoria tutti i files dovrebbero essere codificati allo stesso modo da windows
<damiano> quindi per leggerli su linux basterebbero un pò di tentativi con il menù della codifica
<damiano> correggimi se sbaglio
<damiano> per quanto riguarda rispedirli a windows
<quatar-it> damiano: sì infatti
<quatar-it> ho appena fatto le prove
<quatar-it> e ho trovato la codifica
<quatar-it> ormai sono sulla strada giusta
<quatar-it> comunque prverò a convertire gli usi anche lato windows!
<damiano> penso che uno script ad hoc per la modifica del caratteri di andatura a capo sia la soluzione
<quatar-it> via, vi saluto
<quatar-it> tornerò in caso di altre rogne
<quatar-it> buone feste!
<damiano> buona fortuna
<damiano> facci sapere se hai bisogno di stò scritp!
<quatar-it> :) ok
<damiano> si è spaventato ed è scappato
<damiano> uhm
<damiano> qual'è la soundtrack nataliza di ubuntu?
<Alex95> Buongiorno a tutti
<poppy80> ciao
<poppy80> ho una animazione in file pps, mi si apre ma non vedo niente uso ubuntu, come devo fare ??
<Alex95> Con che programma lo apri?
<poppy80> ho solo cliccato sul file e si è aperto libreoffice
<poppy80> Alex95,   ho solo cliccato sul file e si è aperto libreoffice
<Alex95> Ok prova a fare cosi
<Alex95> Apri LibreOffice Impress e da li apri il tuo documento
<poppy80> Alex95,  pagina bianca
<Alex95> poppy80: apri il tuo documento e vedi pagina bianca?
<poppy80> siiii
<Alex95> LibreOffice ti da qualche errore?
<poppy80> nessun errore
<Alex95|> Allora il documento e' corrotto...
<Alex95|> Il file e' corrotto
<Alex95|> !logout
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'logout'
<BetaBrain> buon natale a tutti
<GNAM> .
<Alex95> BetaBrain grazie anche a te :)
<nitro282> salve e tutti?
<nitro282> *!
<nitro282> intanto auguri
<nitro282> qualcuno ha installato internetkey su ubuntu?
<nitro282> sono collegato con onda tim
<nitro282> ma vorrei, che quando accendo il PC
<nitro282> non ci metta 2-3 minuti
<nitro282> a riconoscere la periferica
<nitro282> è possibile^?
<nitro282> non compare subito, tra le connessioni ad stabilire "tim connection2
<nitro282> niente da fare
<nitro282> non c'è nessuno
<nitro282> grazie lo stesso
<nitro282> AGURI DI BUON NATALE
<degli> esiste un tools tipo everest/cpuz per linux ?
<mapreri> degli, prova il comando "top" da terminale (per uscire ctrl+c)
<Guest26610> jjj
<Guest26610> ciao c'è qualcuno?
<degli> ciao
<degli> si
<agent_> ciao
<agent_> c'è qualcuno?
<bobbybong> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<enzos> salve raga, poco tempo fa ho modificato un file su etc/.. mi sebra o bin/.. ma oranon ricordo dove ho messo export htpp:=.... dove utilizzavo una connessione con proxy, ma siccome ora non la utilizzo più volgio togliere quelle righe in quel file, voi sapete come tolgiere
<antonio_> ciao, non riesco ad avviare il sistema a causa di quest'errore: /sbin/init error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: Input/output error
<degli> antonio_: dice che non può "aperire" quella libreria
<antonio_> già, ma cosa potrebbe essere? io avevo pensato a un sym link rotto tra le shared libs. ma non so come potrei controllare
<antonio_> escluderei danneggiamento del drive come potrebbe suggerire quell Input/output error giacché win7 parte regolarmente
<Holden> antonio_, non è detto, se per esempio si è danneggiato un settore appartenete alla partizione di ubuntu, allora potrebbe anche essere
<Holden> quella libreria appartiene al pacchetto libc6
<antonio_> come faccio a controllare?
<Holden> fai un fsck
<Holden> !fsck
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<degli> !hwinfo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hwinfo'
<degli> :P c'ho provato
<degli> ahaha
<antonio_> dai live-cd in ogni caso, immagino
<Holden> si
<antonio_> da*
<antonio_> sto scaricando l'immagine..
<Drizamanuber> Buon Natale a tutti!!!!!
<degli> hwinfo nessuno lo usa?
<asrockubuntu> Aria festalizia? Bene...ero contento per essere riuscito grazie ad alcune nuove conoscenze del gugto XBCM, ora pero' non capisco se vado a schermo totale partendo dal programma in boot vedo una fascia sotto
<asrockubuntu> se invece lo faccio con boot su gnome mi fa visualizzare la barra di ubuntu quella superiore, come posso fare?
<asrockubuntu> c'è nessuno collegato????
<Drizamanuber> jester-: buon Natale
<bastos> ragazzi ho installato macbuntu ma quando vado a rimpicciolire le finestre non mi si vedono più, non le trovo più spariscono, e poi in basso non mi si vedono le icone una dopo l'altra? ocme faccio per sirolvere il prblem?
<bobbybong> macubuntu che wm usa lo sai?
<diegolex> ciao a tutti
<diegolex> non so se ho capito bene io avrei bisogno di un aiuto posso chiedere??
<GNAM> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<GNAM> .
<lollo> buonasera
<lollo> posso chiedere un aiuto su un problema con g++?
<Alex95> Buonasera
<jester-> !chiedi | lollo
<ubot-it> lollo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lollo> salve uso ubuntu 11.10 su un pc a 64 bit, non riesco a compilare un file scritto in c++ utulizzando il compilatore g++. mi da la riga di errore "/usr/include/features.h:323:26: fatal error: bits/predefs.h: File o directory non esistent"e
<jester-> lollo: sorgente scaricato o fatto in casa
<lollo> fatto in casa. uno in assembler e uno in c++. il comando che scrivo per compilare è "g++ -m32 -o es1 -fno-elide-constructors es1.s prova1.cpp"
<jester-> weltall: è materia tua
<jester-> lollo: spostati in chat chela c'è qualche nerd
<Alex95> L'errore dice che non trova il file "predefs.h" nella cartella "bits", controlla se tale cartella e file esistono...
<Alex95> lollo: L'errore dice che non trova il file "predefs.h" nella cartella "bits", controlla se tale cartella e file esistono...
<lollo> si si esistono
<Alex95> e sono nella stessa cartella del file che devi compilare?
<Alex95> prego -.-"
<jester-> scusi Tornerò
<Alex95> jester-: LOL :D
<Oooak> ciao, è possibile fare in modo che se il coperchio di un portatile viene chiuso la retroilluminazione del monitor si disattivi?
<Oooak> su gnome3 ovviamente
<Dig> buona sera ragazzi
<Dig> questa è bella, uso gnome classic. mi è sparita la barra di sopra. quella con i menù, orologio ecc
<roby_> ciao, auguri buon natale a voi
<SolDiesis> buonasera e buon Natale... qualcuno sa come fare per vedere i DVD su ubuntu?
<gi> salve
<ls960> SolDiesis, il player di default non te li legge?
<SolDiesis> ls960: no purtroppo
<gi> una cosa veloce, vorrei sapere come potrei salvare tutte le foto di "20" pagine asp, precisamente qui! http://gruppi.chatta.it/astronomia/foto/fotografie-e-immagini/default.aspx
<ls960> soldiesis, prova con vlc, lo trovi nel software center
<gi> ho scaricato downthemall, solo che riesco a salvare solo pagine html
<SolDiesis> ho pitivi, gnome mplayer, riproduttore multimedaile e dragon player, ma nessuno è in grado di leggere il dvd commerciale: manca sempre qualche cosa che il sistema non trova
<SolDiesis> ls960: ora provo, grazie
<ls960> prego, altrimenti dovrai installare libdvdccs dai repo medibuntu (non ufficiali)
<gi> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<SolDiesis> ls960: sto provando subito a scaricare il suddetto lettore...
<ls960> ok
<SolDiesis> ls960: a  te vlc funziona bene?
<ls960> sì
<ls960> stai provando?
<SolDiesis> ho appena terminato l'installazione, ora lo lancio...
<SolDiesis> ls960: ha riconosciuto il dvd...
<SolDiesis> sì!!
<ls960> bene;)
<SolDiesis> vedo e sento il dvd.. ti ringrazio molto, ls960 :-)
<ls960> vlc è probabilmente il miglior player in circolazione, ringrazia chi lo sviluppa :)
<ls960> bye
<SolDiesis> grazie ancora, ls960, ciao e buon Natale! :-)
<SolDiesis> saluti e auguri a tutti :-)
<skifo> mi scrivete nuovamente che devo scrivere per entrare nel canale dove parlare di tutto?
<skifo> non me lo ricordo più
<skifo> enzotib
<skifo> cosa va dopo it
<skifo> è join ubuntu-it e non mi ricordo completamente però
<yvesBsAs> sera /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<skifo> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-25
<l3on4rdo> realname
<l3on4rdo> @realname
<ubottu-it> l3on4rdo: Error: "realname" is not a valid command.
<l3on4rdo> @realname
<ubottu-it> l3on4rdo: Error: "realname" is not a valid command.
<yvesBsAs> sera l3on4rdo , Buon Natale
<l3on4rdo> ciao
<l3on4rdo> altrettanto
<Carlin0> ciao l3on4rdo  angurie :P
<l3on4rdo> è la prima volta che entro qui
<l3on4rdo> Buon Natale Carlin0
<l3on4rdo> Scusatemi, devo allontanarmi dal computer
<Carlin0> c'è sempre una prima volta ...
<l3on4rdo> ma Carlin0, per favore, potresti dirmi come hai fatto a modificare il realname?!
<Carlin0> vieni in chat l3on4rdo ...
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<l3on4rdo> pardon, scusate
<l3on4rdo> non sono pratico di irc
<Carlin0> non ti preoccupare
<Carlin0> scrivi quel comando → /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<shukty> buongiorno  : problema con driver ati oneiric x64 ... Necessito della procedura manuale .... grazie e auguri
<shukty> buongiorno  : problema con driver ati oneiric x64 ... Necessito della procedura manuale .... grazie e auguri	
<bobbybong> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<BetaBrain> AUGURI
<Altar> ciao a tutti e buon Natale!!!
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti e buon natale
<fleurtherock> http://imagebin.org/190270
<esulu> buon natale a tutti
<ma097> Buon giorno, e Buon Natale a tutti. Dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento non ho più funzionante java sul pc, come mai? Era perfettamente installato e come detto funzionava. Qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<damiano> prova ad essere più preciso.. che significa non funziona? c'è il comando java? puoi lanciare file .class? intendi java embeddato nel browser?
<Altar> cio chi può darmi una mano con gparted
<Altar> ?
<Altar> ciao e Buon Natale!!! Chi potrebbe darmi una mano con gparted?
<damiano> tieni
<marcello1> Buon Natale a tutti! :)
<lino> ciao
<lino> funziona questa chat?
<go^> Qualcuno conosce un daemon per scaricare in automatico da megaupload (Non so, simile a amule-daemon) ?
<poly0694> buona sera....qualcuno mi sa dire se con ubuntu minimal posso usare un server grafico diverso da xorg?
<bau-> ciao a tutti, mi succede una cosa strana con ubuntu 11.10, dopo qualche minuto dall'avvio, o il mouse o la tastiera non mi vanno più (tutti e due usb) ocme mai?
<Alex95> Sera :)
<Cubano> Hasta luego, adios!!
<fankino> salve
<fankino> c'è qualcuno che può passarmi ubuntu? quelli che fino ad ora ho scaricato no funzionamo
<roht> fankino, hai controllato l'md5sum?
<roht> magari si sono corrotti durante il download
<fankino> si
<fankino> non corrisponde
<roht> quale distro hai provato?
<roht> non corrisponde?
<roht> allora hai perso qualcosa durante il download
<roht> riprova
<fankino> ma ne ho scaricati almeno una decina possibile che ce ne sia uno buono?
<roht> vai sul sito proprio di ubuntu
<fankino> e qual'é
<fankino> io poi tra l'altro lo cercavo in italiano se è possibile
<roht> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<roht> in italiano lo scegli durante l'installazione
<fankino> md5sum dove prendo le stringhe ?
<roht> li stesso
<fankino> nel sito? non le vedo
<roht> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<roht> c396dd0f97bd122691bdb92d7e68fde5 	ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<fankino> niente non ce ne uno che combina
<roht> hai l'adsl?
<fankino> certo
<roht> probabile corruzione di dati nel dowload
<fankino> come posso fare allora?
<roht> hai visto cosa ti ho segnalato per ubuntu 11.10?
<roht> controlla quello
<roht> fatti prestare il cd da qu alche amico
<fankino> c396dd0f97bd122691bdb92d7e68fde5 ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso   questo?
<roht> si
<roht> sempre che hai scaricato quell'ubuntu
<fankino> non ho nessuno che usa ubuntu
<roht> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<fankino> si quello ho preso
<roht> lo trovi anche sulle riviste di informatica
<roht> con 5 euro
<fankino> a si?
<roht> certo
<fankino> mi informerò allora
<roht> le riviste che trattano principalmente di linux hanno sempre le ultime distribuzioni in cd
<fankino> vedi il problema è che il ubuntu pesa circa 670 mb e quan do mi finisce il download è circa sui 460
<fankino> non sò come mai
<roht> hum
<roht> allora penso proprio che non riesci a scaricare completamente e il downolad si interrompe
<fankino> bhò
<roht> strano pq tiscali va bene
<fankino> appunto
<roht> anch'io ho tiscali e non ho mai avuto questo problema
<K99Brain> usate torrent
<fankino> non sò usarlo
<roht> tutte le distro che ho scaricato si sono sempre installate senza problemi
<K99Brain> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal è preferibile usare i torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ (Ubuntu) e http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ (Kubuntu) | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<K99Brain> hm
<fankino> adesso vedo questo mi sembra che forse riesco a finirlo tutto
<K99Brain> il bot è da aggiornare
<roht> K99Brain, ma per usare i torrent deve aprire le porte del rou ter?
<roht> si segnala la 11.04
<K99Brain> non è strettamente necessario
<roht> non è poca la velocità se non apre le porte?
<K99Brain> torrent vanno anche a porte chiuse... anche se un po' piu piano
<roht> infatti intendevo quello
<K99Brain> si, ma va
<roht> ok
<fankino> niente da fare si è interrotto a 567 mb
<fankino> mi dice download completato ma non è cosi'
<fankino> sarà mica perchè uso mozilla?
<roht> hum non sono molto pratico di router non vorrei che la causa dipendesse dal tuo
<roht> non credo
<roht> dovresti acchiappare qualcuno che sa darti le impostazioni giuste nel router
<fankino> ma non il router
<roht> magari basta una piccola modifica all' mtu credo
<fankino> ho il modem
<roht> non vorrei dire cavolate
<roht> non hai il router?
<fankino> no
<roht> della tiscali?
<fankino> ho il modem
<fankino> della tiscali
<roht> strano di solito rilascia router in comodato
<fankino> bhò
<roht> hai il manualetto sotto mano?
<fankino> adesso no
<fankino> cmq è quello bianco
<fankino> wi-fi
<roht> ?
<roht> wi-fi?
<roht> mah
<fankino> si
<K99Brain> fankino, prova da terminale con wget
<K99Brain> con l'opzione -c
<fankino> cioè?
<K99Brain> magari è piu sicuro di firefox
<fankino> cioè cosa devo fare?
<K99Brain> fankino, da terminale: wget -c http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<K99Brain> fankino, questo per la live ubuntu 11.10 64 bit
<roht> pq 64?
<roht> non  è meglio a 32 bit?
<K99Brain> boh, siamo nel 2011... do per scontato il 64 bit
<roht> ah ok ok
<K99Brain> ma se preferisci 32
<fankino> il problema è che non mi completa il download
<K99Brain> fankino, appunto, prova con wget... se il download si intterompe ridai lo stesso comando, sempre con -c, e ti riprende da dove aveva interrotto
<fankino> ok
<K99Brain> potrebbe essere dovuto addirittura al tuo isp che fa il bastardo e interrompe i dowload troppo lu nghi
<fankino> capito
<roht> K99Brain, strano anch'io ho tiscali ma non è mai successo
<roht> il download è sempre andato a buon fine
<fankino> che ti devo dire mi succede solo con questi file
<K99Brain> roht, boh, è una ipotesi
<roht> si certo può essere
<fankino> eppure scarico file mkv e non ho mai problemi
<fankino> niente da fare anche questo mi finisce prima
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-17
<Pentium3> buonasera!
<claudia844> ciao volevo chiedere un aiuto x ubuntu ^^
<enzotib> buongiorno
<axis4> buongiorno a tutti quanti
<oggif> scusate ho bisogno di aiuto
<oggif> Asus X52N notebook...installato ieri LA VENTOLA mi va a palla..ho gia messo jupiter..la temperatura e a 45°...come faccio x non farla andare a palla???
<oggif> Asus X52N notebook...installato ieri LA VENTOLA mi va a palla..ho gia messo jupiter..la temperatura e a 45°...come faccio x non farla andare a palla???
<fleurtherock> ciao
<fleurtherock> chi mi sa dare una spiegazione?
<fleurtherock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1444787/
<fleurtherock> oggif io ho aperto il pc e ci schiafferei il ventilatore
<fleurtherock> oppure il giaccho spray
<fleurtherock> chi mi sa dare una spiegazione?
<enzotib> fleurtherock, cosa stai installando?
<enzotib> oggif, cos'è jupiter?
<TaLaDo> oggif, 45 gradi non è poi così elevata
<fleurtherock> virtualbox
<oggif> la soglia quant'e secondo voi?
<TaLaDo> oggif, monta un processore AMD Turion™ 64 X2 Dual-Core ?
<glpiana> ola
<oggif> bo xD
<TaLaDo> -.-
<enzotib> fleurtherock, per virtualbox c'è il repo oracle, se non vuoi prendere quello open-source, non c'è bisogno di scaricare i pacchetti. Ad ogni modo puoi provare a riavviare oppure aspettare, sarà il gestore degli aggiornamenti che tiene bloccato il DB
<oggif> Asus X52N
<fleurtherock> si
<fleurtherock> si era proprio il gestore degli aggiornamenti
<fleurtherock> tnx
<TaLaDo> oggif, comunque se è x52n originale e non tarocco monta quel procio la cui temperatura massima arriva a 95 gradi quindi i tuoi 45 sono del tutto normali
<oggif> ho installato ubuntu 12.04 perche ho letto che 12.10 dava problemi
<oggif> ora ho messo jupiter che mi dice la temperatura...e mi preoccupo appena arriva a 50 :(
<TaLaDo> oggif, magari per queste chiacchere vieni in #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Damaskinos> Buon GIorno ho un problema con il masterizzatore
<Damaskinos> Uso k3b come software ma da un po di tempo a questa parte brucio tutti i cd. La masterizzazione si blocca e non ci sono versi. creando qualsiasi disco fa sempre la stessa cosa
<Damaskinos> ora come faccio a sapere se il problema è software oppure hardware? il lettore funziona legge i dischi
<Qube-> bind9 - afraid - irc - ipv4 vhost => chi mi dice cosa sbaglio in questo wiki: http://pastebin.com/uCkVRYRY
<Qube-> tutto spento qua.
<Qube-> jester-: ciao.
<remix_tj> Qube-: che problema c'è?
<Qube-> ciao remix_tj
<remix_tj> da una letta veloce sembra funzionare
<Qube-> inserisco il subdomains di afraid e: (Cannot assign requested address (Is your IRC server's host name and ZNC bind host valid?))
<remix_tj> eh?
<remix_tj> dove ti compare?
<Qube-> nella connessione a irc.
<remix_tj> si ma Qube- quella configurazione che mi hai mostrato non ha niente a che fare con IRC
<Qube-> vedendo gli ns di afraid pensavo che funzionava
<Qube-> ai un link ?
<Qube-> hai*
<remix_tj> che vuoi fare? collegarti a IRC e mostrare il tuo nome DNS?
<Qube-> ya
<remix_tj> no, non si fa come stai cercando di fare, dovresti chiedere al tuo provider di farti fare il reverse. E normalmente non lo fanno. Comunque è ot per ubuntu a questo punto
<Qube-> il reverse bind9 non lo fa?
<remix_tj> bind fa il reverse. Il problema è che non è che visto che c'è un bind da qualche parte nel mondo che reversa allora deve reversare con quello che dici tu, il gestore della zona DNS deve delegarti la sottozona per il reverse
<Qube-> con un dominio di primo livello funziona?
<TaLaDo> lol
<remix_tj> non è una questione di dominio di primo livello. E' una questione di zona dns *.in-addr.arpa, quindi non c'entra assolutamente niente con quello che stai cercando di fare. Comunque il risulato è NON SI PUO' FARE.
<Qube-> lol cosa?
<Qube-> sono un n00b
<Qube-> chiaro....
<Kr0sty> ciao a tutti
<Kr0sty> qualcuno può aiutarmi? ho un problema e sono nuovissimo
<glpiana> !aiuto | Kr0sty
<ubot-it> Kr0sty: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Kr0sty> grazie
<Kr0sty> e scusa
<Kr0sty> :-)
<glpiana> Kr0sty, non c'è bisogno di scusarsi. altra cosa, non andare a capo continuamente :)
<Kr0sty> ho installato ubuntu 12.10 su zenbook ux32vd ma non funziona il monitor del notebook, ma se lo collego ad un monitor esterno quest ultimo funziona. qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Kr0sty, che scheda video hai?
<glpiana> Kr0sty, hai fatto gli aggiornamenti dopo l'installazione?
<Kr0sty> si ho seguito delle guide
<Kr0sty> http://webent.altervista.org/2012/08/30/come-far-funzionare-la-scheda-nvidia-optimus-sullo-zenbook-ux32vd-ubuntu-12-0412-10/    tipo questa
<jester->  Kr0sty https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime
<jester-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1085168
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1085168 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "16 Bit colours / Banding on Intel HD4000" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kr0sty> proverò anche queste, grazie jester!grazie a tutti!
<jester-> Kr0sty: hai fatto un sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade?
<Kr0sty> provo subito
<jester-> Kr0sty: sudo apt-get update prima
<Kr0sty> ok
<Kr0sty> jester impossibile trovare pacchetto upgrade, forse ho compreso male qualcosa uso linux solo da ieri!
<jester-> Kr0sty: sudo apt-get update
<Kr0sty> fino li tutto apposto
<jester-> sudo apt-getdist-upgrade?
<jester-> ho meaao un install in piu
<Kr0sty> command not found
<jester-> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jester-> madu
<jester-> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> e 4
<jester-> devo farmi fare una revisione
<TaLaDo> :)
<Kr0sty> andato
<Kr0sty> :-)
<jester-> attento se per caso aggiorna xorg-video-intel
<Kr0sty> ok
<jester-> se lo aggiorna dovrebbe risolvere
<Kr0sty> non funziona ...naggia
<jester-> Kr0sty: ha aggiornato xorg?
<matteo__> ciao a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore con la configurazione di qjacd? Il server audio intendo..
<Kr0sty> si ma non trovo piu il terminale
<Kr0sty> mi conviene reinstallare la 12.04 lts?
<Shin3> sera
<matteo__> ragazzi nessuno qui fa musica con ubuntu? Nessuno puòaiutarmi?
<matteo__> *aiutarmi?
<enzotib> sera
<nicotano> buonasera
<Shin3> sera
<leosacc> sera
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<Guest58568> salve a tutti avrei una domanda.. a ki posso rivolgermi?
<Guest58568> is there someone that can help me??
<ado> ciao
<Bobbix> Aiuto... ho disinstallato Libre Office 12.04 ed ho installato i deb dell'ultima versione... ora i menu della serie "Ufficio" vanno lentissimi, qualcuno sa di cosa si tratta ???
<Bobbix> Possibile che la lentezza dei menu (perché è lento solo quando passo il mouse sopra le voci di Libre Office) dipenda dall'applicazione ???
<Bobbix> Vabbè proverò a rimuovere e a rimettere la versione rilasciata con la 12.04
<kernelpanik> ciao!
<kernelpanik> a tutti
<kernelpanik> posso chiedere una cosa urgente?
<Fetentone> kernelpanik qui devi fare la domanda, non chiedere se puoi fare la domanda
<kernelpanik> non ho un cd vergine..mi occorrerebbe creare una pennetta USB
<kernelpanik> bottable
<kernelpanik> in questo momnto sto su ubuntu...la iso è di windows..come fare?
<Fetentone> la iso di windows?
<kernelpanik> yes
<kernelpanik> devo schiaffarla nella  pennetta
<kernelpanik> e bootare da li'
<kernelpanik> ho chiesto in qeusto canale perchè mi trovo su ubuntu
<k34nu> ragazzi ho un Fujitsu siemens Amilo pi1536. ubuntu 12 va benissimo ma non sento audio. mi riconosce la scheda video ma non sento nulla (i volumi sono tutti al massimo)
<Fetentone> k34nu prima funzionava e adesso non più?
<k34nu> no da quando ho installato ubuntu 12( 3 giorni ) non va
<k34nu> sto seguendo le varie guide
<k34nu> immetendo nel terminal ogni forma di istruzione ma non va
<Fetentone> quindi hai appena installato ubuntu
<Fetentone> ho capito bene?
<k34nu> si da 3 giorni
<k34nu> e, anche riconoscendo correttamente la marca e la tipologia di scheda audio
<k34nu> non sento alcun suono
<k34nu> ho alzato i volumi e seguito le guide
<k34nu> modificando un file di sistema
<k34nu> senza successo
<Fetentone> quindi l'ha riconosciuta?
<Fetentone> allora da terminale sudo /sbin/alsa-utils reset
<Fetentone> e poi sudo /sbin/alsa-utils start
<k34nu> sudo /sbin/alsa-utils reset
<k34nu> dice command not found
<k34nu> dopo aver inserito la password per forzare i diritti da amministratore (sudo)
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-18
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> buongiorno
<massy> salve
<nellix> Buongiorno devo andare su Applicazioni–>Strumenti di Sistema–>Preferenze–>Menù Principale.Non trovo le "preferenze".Come fare ? Grazie
<TaLaDo> nellix, usi ubuntu o cosa?
<Alexvig> Ho problemi con l'interfaccia grafica che non parte più!! Versione 12.04. All'avvio ho solo il prompt dei comandi...
<nellix> ubuntu
<nellix> unix e lxde
<TaLaDo> nellix, cosa devi fare? stai seguendo qualche guida?
<nellix> si sto installando hamachi e a un certo punto mi dice la guida che devo andare li per creare il lanciatore
<TaLaDo> !info hamachi
<ubot-it> Package hamachi does not exist in quantal
<TaLaDo> nellix, cosa è hamachi?
<nellix> programmino per creare configurare e gestire VPN con interfaccia grafica
<TaLaDo> nellix, non essendo un pacchetto presente nei repo non so aiutarti
<nellix> ok , si possono scrivere links qui ?
<TaLaDo> nellix, magri entra in #ubuntu-it-chat
<TaLaDo> *magari
<nellix> allora cerca in g----e "hamachi linux" e verso meta' spiegazione ti rendi conto del mio problema. Lo dice come se fosse la cosa piu banale , ma mi sono inchiodato in questa fesseria!(prima voce che ti appare)
<Alexvig> ...c'è qualcuno che mi risponde ??
<Anonimo> Ciao
<nellix> TaLaDo ci sei ? :-)
<TaLaDo> nellix, si ma come ti ho già detto non so aiutarti
<enzotib> nellix, da terminale: alacarte
<nellix> Ak ok , avevo capito che il motivo era nello specifico di hamachi , grazie e scusa
<nellix> enzotib , e' qualcosa di simile a hamachi ?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<nellix> enzotib , credo di aver capito....    grazie
<nellix> grazie enzotib , apposto !  Alle prossime
<fetentone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<paskpas> qualcuno può aiutarmi con il kernel
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | paskpas
<ubot-it> paskpas: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<paskpas> ho erroneamente eliminato il kernel 3.7 mentre ero in ubuntu 10.12 ed ora non mi appare piu la scelta all'avvio in pratica è sparito ubuntu,posso recuperare qualcosa?
<enzotib> paskpas, livecd e installi il kernel
<paskpas> da windows è possibile?altrimenti come posso?
<cristian_c> paskpas, sì, live cd
<paskpas> grazie cristian,in pratica devo rifare la procedura d'installazione?
<enzotib> paskpas, no
<enzotib> paskpas, parti con livecd, vai in chroot e da lì installi il kernel
<enzotib> paskpas, la procedura per il chroot la trovi nella guida di ripristino di grub
<enzotib> !grub | paskpas
<ubot-it> paskpas: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<paskpas> grazie enzo
<enzotib> paskpas, se intanto parti con un livecd e ti colleghi qui in chat, qualcuno ti aiuta
<l3on> ciao, sto cercando un #ubuntu-it-op. c'è qualcuno ?
<l3on> jester-, ping
<jester-> l3on: si accomodi in #ubuntu-it-ops
<l3on> cortese :)
<l3on> grazie
<Qube-> remix_tj ho chiamato la telecom
<Fetentone> ragazzi, ho disinstallato debian dal mio pc ed assegnato la partizione che era prima sua ad Ubuntu... solo che ora mi da questa stana occupazione, oltre che all'avvio chiedermi sempre se voler avviare con debian o Ubuntu... il pc l'ho trovato spento mentre stava assegnando tutto lo spazio ad ubuntu
<Fetentone> http://imagebin.org/239838
<OverMe> Fetentone, quindi il problema è che ahi troppo spazio occupato?
<Fetentone> ciao OverMe, si ma non è possibile
<Fetentone> prima Uubntu aveva una partizione di 150Gb e non era affatto piena
<Fetentone> ora ne ha una oltre 400gb ed è quasi piena
<Fetentone> :D
<Fetentone> il pc l'ho trovato spento! Sarà successo qualcosa?
<OverMe> ma hai formattato la partizione installando ubuntu o no?
<Fetentone> ovviamente le operazioni le ho fatte da live con Gparted
<Fetentone> no, mi sembra di no, l'ho eleiminata
<marcellina> ciao a tutti
<OverMe> Fetentone, iniziamo col vedere dov'è lo spazio occupato: sudo du -h --max-depth=1 /
<Fetentone> e poi sono tornato sulla prima partizione e l'ho estesa inglobandoci anche quella eliminata... la formattazione non la fa in automatico Gparted quando compio l'operazione di accorpamento delle partizioni?
<marcellina> posso chiedere aiuto a qualcuno?
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1447881/
<Fetentone> il terminale però non mi ètornato nella posizione di comando
<Fetentone> marcellina... fai la domanda senza chiedere se puoi fare la domanda :D
<OverMe> Fetentone, perché non ha terminato
<OverMe> ripasta quando finisce
<marcellina> ok ti ringrazio.. vorrei che qualcuno mi aiutasse a capire perchè non si avvia l'usb dal bios
<marcellina> ho letto vari post a riguardo ma nessuno ha risolto
<marcellina> vorrei installare ubuntu 12.10 sul mio aspire one ma non parte nulla di niente dal bios
<marcellina> premetto che nel pc dove voglio fare questa operazione ho precedentemente installato jolios
<marcellina> Fetentone ci sei?
<Fetentone> marcellina, scusa, io di solito non so dare assistenza...
<Fetentone> ma se dal bios non va... devi solo aggiornare il bios
<Fetentone> informando propedeuticamente che il nuovo bios aggiornato abbia quella capacità
<marcellina> per aggiornare intendi impostare lìusb come primo avvio?
<Fetentone> ah! ma allora è opzionabile
<Fetentone> ce l'ha l'opzione sotto la voce boot??
<marcellina> certo.. premendo f2 imposti dal bios quale hd avviare
<marcellina> sisi mi riferisco a quello
<marcellina> ho messo come opzione prima l'usb
<marcellina> sembra partire ma poi vedo solo uno schermo nero
<Fetentone> poi hai salvato tutto
<marcellina> e dopo poco si avvia jolios come se non fosse successo nulla
<marcellina> certo ho salvato
<Fetentone> ma il sistema come l'hai copiato sulla pennetta?
<Fetentone> col copia incolla scommetto!
<marcellina> ho provato prima con linux live usb creator
<marcellina> no non sono una sprovveduta
<marcellina> poi ho provato con unebootinù
<marcellina> e non avvia lo stesso
<marcellina> ho riformattato e reinstallato centinaia di volte
<marcellina> provando anche a mettere iso scaricate da altri mirror
<marcellina> ma nulla..
<Fetentone> l'hai formattata con estenzione ext4 oFat 32?
<Fetentone> OverMe sai il terminale è sempre fermo lì!
<marcellina> fat32
<marcellina> comunque quando installai joli os feci la stessa procedura
<Fetentone> marcellina... ext4 se deve avere un sistema linux!
<marcellina> con lili creator
<marcellina> e andò tutto liscio
<marcellina> aaah allora devo provare in ext4?
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1447914/
<OverMe> la penna usb dev'essere fat32
<marcellina> OverMe parli con me?
<Fetentone> marcellina segui OverMe lui è operatore
<OverMe> marcellina, sì
<marcellina> ok.. allora ho fatto bene a formattarla in fat32
<marcellina> ?
<OverMe> sì
<marcellina> perfetto.. allora perchè non parte comunque anche dopo l'installazione con unebootin?
<OverMe> Fetentone, df -h
<marcellina> ho provato ad avviare da boot sia usb hdd che usb fdd
<OverMe> marcellina, ma quest'aggeggio è una penna usb o qualcosa tipo lettore di schede?
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1447923/
<marcellina> no no una semplice penna usb da 8 gb
<marcellina> ho porvato a fare la medesima operazione con un'altra usb ma niente
<marcellina> si apre una schermata nera stile dos
<marcellina> lampeggia un trattino e basta
<marcellina> dopo qualche secondo si avvia jolios
<marcellina> perfavore aiutatemi a liberarmi di jolios che non lo sopporto più..
<OverMe> Fetentone, non capisco da dove viene quello spazio occupato. ripetimi che cosa hai combinato con la partizione
<OverMe> marcellina, quanto è vecchio il pc?
<marcellina> 2 anni! è un acer aspire one D257
<Fetentone> Giuro OverMe, ho avviato la live, ho eliminato la partizione di Debian e poi sono andato sulla prima partizione e ho ampliato col ridimensiona, tutta la partizione fino ad occupare anche lo spazio della partizione eliminata. Ci stava mettendo tanto, sono andato a prendere un caffè e quando sono tornato il pc era spento
<Fetentone> l'ho riavviato togliendo il cd... e questo è il risultato qualdo sono andato in Gparted
<Fetentone> soprattutto perchè si era spento?!
<OverMe> Fetentone, eh questo non lo posso sapere
<OverMe> marcellina, ma jolios l'hai installato tu? come?
<marcellina> si l'ho installato io questa estate esattamente con lo stesso metodo! chiavetta usb e andava
<marcellina> c'era w7 starter e io l'ho semplicemente scritto sopra
<marcellina> ho usato lili creator
<marcellina> e in 5 minuti ho avuto joli sul pc
<marcellina> adesso vorrei soltanto passare a ubuntu 12.10 ma nn ci riesco
<OverMe> da dove stai usando unetbootin per fare la penna?
<marcellina> unetbootin per windows vista
<marcellina> avendo un notebook con vista
<marcellina> dal quale sto chattando
<OverMe> hai provato a vedere se su quel pc la usb boota?
<marcellina> sisi e non parte nemmeno
<marcellina> sempre schermo nero con trattino bianco
<marcellina> e dopo poco parte vista
<marcellina> ho cambiato anche pen drive.. il problema sembra inspiegabile
<OverMe> allora proverei a fare così: distruzione totale della penna usb usando dd, ricrei la tabella delle partizioni e riformatti la penna in fat32. controlli l'md5 della iso scaricata e riscrivi la penna con unetbootin
<marcellina> DD sarebbe un programma?
<OverMe> un programma da linea di comando (su linux)
<OverMe> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdquellocheè bs=1M
<marcellina> ma non sarebbe meglio lavorare a questa pen drive sul vista?
<OverMe> su vista non so che programmi usare per fare questo
<marcellina> capisco.. ma io il terminale non so usarlo bene
<marcellina> ecco perchè preferisco abbandonare joli os
<marcellina> ubuntu anche se più complesso mi sembra che necessiti meno del terminale
<OverMe> allora trova un programma per vista che ti faccia la formattazione a basso livello (scrive tutti zero ovunque)
<OverMe> per controllare l'md5 usa la guida:
<OverMe> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Fetentone> ora OverMe posso averti tutto per me??! :D
<marcellina> quindi: 1 formattazione, 2 controllo md5 3 reinstallare con unebootin
<marcellina> sbaglio qualcosa?
<OverMe> marcellina, giusto, già che ci sei controlla anche se la versione che hai di unetbootin è l'ultima
<OverMe> Fetentone, in realtà mi stanno chiudendo in ufficio quindi devo fuggire a gambe levate
<marcellina> si l'ho scaricata ieri versione 1.1.1.1
<marcellina> ahah allora buon rientro a casa!
<rusfus> salve
<rusfus> qualcuno puo darmi una mano, praticamente da quando ho ripristinato gnome, in seguito a dei problemi del nautilus non appena avvio il sistema puntualmente mi si apre la home, mozilla, la chat irc globale, il terminale e le note. come posso fare per non farle aprire??
<rusfus> ??
<Fetentone> enzotib??? mi sa che senza un aiuto non me ne esco più oggi!
<Fetentone> se puoi vedere sta cosa!
<Fetentone> però un po di assistenza anche pagando profumatamente!
<Fetentone> :D
<rusfus> qualcuno puo darmi una mano, praticamente da quando ho ripristinato gnome, in seguito a dei problemi del nautilus non appena avvio il sistema puntualmente mi si apre la home, mozilla, la chat irc globale, il terminale e le note. come posso fare per non farle aprire??
<nellix> buonasera , usando visualizzazione scrivanie remote , il client si collega , chiede la pw , ritorna messaggio benvenuto dal remoto , ma schermo nero...  dove sbaglio ? grazie
<MoL0ToV> perchè non usi vianagre?
<nellix> e' vinagre cio' che uso
<nellix> ok a dopo , grazie
<fil92> salve a tutti
<fil92> ragazzi ho un problema nel far partire ubuntu durante il bootloader
<fil92> c'è quallcuno di così gentile che mi puo aiutare?
<fefe321> ciao a tutti chi mi aiuta
<massy> esponi la domanda, fefe, qualcuno ti risponderà
<fil92> e a me non risponde nessuno? :(
<fefe321> come faccio per scaricare?
<fefe321> è da tempo che non uso mirc
<fefe321> io avevo il power non sò che
<fefe321> addon
<fefe321> aiutatemi x favore
<fil92> chiedo aiuto
<MoL0ToV> che drrrrogati! :D
<Fetentone> ho eliminato Debian dal pc... però all'avvio mi chiede sempre se voglio avviare  con Ubuntu o Debian... in synaptic ci sono diverse immagini installate le pasto in foto: http://imagebin.org/239864 Quali fra quelle installate devo eliminare??? Il fatto stesso che non le ha tolte è dovuto al fatto che non ho formattato la partizione di Debian ma l'ho solo eliminata da Gparted e poi ampliato la partizione di Ubun
<Fetentone> tu anche sullo spazio che era riservato a Debian?
<Fetentone> mi occorre un po di assistenza... qualcuno si è liberato???? :D
<Fetentone> ho eliminato Debian dal pc... però all'avvio mi chiede sempre se voglio avviare  con Ubuntu o Debian... in synaptic ci sono diverse immagini installate le pasto in foto: http://imagebin.org/239864 Quali fra quelle installate devo eliminare??? Il fatto stesso che non le ha tolte è dovuto al fatto che non ho formattato la partizione di Debian ma l'ho solo eliminata da Gparted e poi ampliato la partizione di Ubun
<Fetentone> tu anche sullo spazio che era riservato a Debian?
<danilo> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-19
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> buongiorno
<Qube-> giorno..
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<alessio> ciao a tutti, da un po' di tempo a sta parte il mio portatile scalda come un forno, ho trovato il problema, è un'applicazione chiamata tracker-miner-f che mi porta la cpu al 100%, come posso terminarla???
<glpiana> alessio, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<gian_> ciao chi mi aiuta, su un notebook con Lubuntu 12.04 non riesco a impostare la lingua, la maggior parte del menù è scritto in una lingua orientale. Come faccio reimpostare quella italiana??
<jester-> gian_: non conosco lubuntu ma nelle impostazioni di sicuro le lingue si aggiungono e si cambiano
<jester-> !gnomereset | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<WebbyIT> ńgiorno
<AlE_> ciao a tuttiii
<AlE_> stò configurando un server ubuntu e seguendo la vostra guida di ubuntu-it.org sono alla parte Chiavi SSH dobe
<AlE_> scusate, dove mi chiede di inserire NOME_UTENTE@HOST_REMOTO, dove li prendo questi dati??
<AlE_> nome_utente è solo 1 quindi ok, ma host_remoto non è il nome che ho dato durante l'installazione che di default sarebbe ubuntu??
<AlE_> c'è un file dove poterli recuperare per caso?
<glpiana> AlE_, puoi darmi il link della guida che stai seguendo?
<AlE_> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/9.04/ubuntu/serverguide/it/openssh-server.html
<AlE_> ora ne ho trovata un'altra x la 12server e stò guardando cosa dice li
<glpiana> AlE_, prova a mettere l'ip dell'host remoto
<AlE_> ok, come lo rimedio?
<glpiana> !ip | AlE_
<ubot-it> AlE_: http://www.mioip.it , oppure da terminale digita:  wget -q -O - checkip.dyndns.org | sed -e 's/.*Current IP Address: //' -e 's/<.*$//' o anche: wget -O - -q icanhazip.com
<AlE_> non mi restituisce nulla però con wget
<glpiana> AlE_, se devi mettere mano a un host remoto immagino che tu ne conosca l'indirizzo ip
<glpiana> altrimenti come pensi di comunicarci?
<AlE_> lo stò ancora configurando..
<glpiana> AlE_, dov'è sto host?
<AlE_> sto provando a crearmi un mio server web x hostarci un sito, è la mia prima installazione scusate ..
<TaLaDo> allora è il tuo ip
<AlE_> non lo prende!
<AlE_> il server è attivo It works!
<AlE_> ciaoo
<nicotano> salve
<Novizio> buonasera
<Novizio> c'è nessuno?
<WebbyIT> Novizio mi ha un po' ricordato l'acqua Lete...
<strempo> ciao
<strempo> ragazzi ho scaricato iso di ubuntu, come lo metto su penna?
<catai> salve, sto cercando di scaricare da internet un flash video e salvarlo, sapete com fare o a chi mi posso rivolgere?
<strempo> ciao catai, devi scaricarti downloadhelper
<strempo> dai tools di firefox
<strempo> o se usi chrome da quelli
<catai> strempo avevo provato qualcosa del genere, adesso provo con questo e poi faccio sapere
<strempo> io uso solo quello
<WebbyIT> strempo: sei su Win o su Ubuntu?
<catai> l'avevo gia' scaricato, ma funziona anche con i file swf? strempo
<strempo> sono su puppy
<strempo> sisi
<catai> help! perchè non mi compare il bottone colorato di downloadhelper? ho appena istallato e riavviato strempo
<strempo> mmm
<strempo> riavvia
<strempo> il browser
<catai> ok
<WebbyIT> strempo: puoi usare unetbootin
<mibofra> ciao WebbyIT :D . P.S. dice che non funziona P.P.S. con 70 cent esce di casa e si compra un cd :)
<mibofra> :))
<WebbyIT> mibofra: mi sono perso qualche passaggio, credo...
<mibofra> abbastanza , e da questo pomeriggio alle 3 circa che è qui :D .
<mibofra> *é
<WebbyIT> mibofra: ma stai parlando di strempo?
<mibofra> yes
<WebbyIT> Ahh, ok!
<WebbyIT> Mhh, digli di installare p7zip-full e riprovare
<WebbyIT> mibofra:
<rorro007> ciao a tutti come formatto una usb in ubuntu 12.10 grazie
<enzotib> !gparted | rorro007
<ubot-it> rorro007: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Ciro> Buona sera a tutti
<Ciro> ho letto che il mondo si stà appassionando a questo mondo di vivere il web e l'os condividendone le esperienze
<Ciro> ubuntu pare abbia conquistato il cuore di Wall Street!
<Ciro> oltre ad altri grandi della rete
<rorro007> enzotib, grazie
<enzotib> !chat | Ciro
<ubot-it> Ciro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ciro> anche se si tratta di creare insieme la possibilità di farvi entrare in un' altra azienda che conosco?
<enzotib> !chat | Ciro
<ubot-it> Ciro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ciro> ok
<rorro007> enzotib, che strano l'ho istallato vedo la usb e non mi da la possibilità di formattare
<enzotib> rorro007, è montata?
<rorro007> enzotib, si
<enzotib> rorro007, per formattarla la devi smontare prima
<rorro007> enzotib, ok, ultima domanda come la formatto che sia compatibile con tutti
<enzotib> rorro007, 32
<enzotib> uhm
<enzotib> fat32
<enzotib> forse gparted lo chiama vfat, non ricordo
<rorro007> enzotib, mille grazie siete grandi alla prossima
<enzotib> ciao
<mikunos> Salve Ragazzi, sono in panne!
<mikunos> devo trasferire circa 200GB da un server ad un altro, come posso fare?
<mikunos> un server ha Ubuntu l'altro Debian
<mikunos> potete darmi una mano?
<mapreri> 1) rsync 2) scp
<mapreri> o il contrario
<vlt> rsync ftw
<mikunos> rsync
<vlt> mikunos: Se non hai ssh puoi usare nc
<mikunos> ho ssh
<vlt> mikunos: Bene.
<mikunos> sapete darmi un comando per trasportare i dati con rsync?
<vlt> mikunos: `rsync -aviP source_dir/ target:/target_dir/`
<vlt> mikunos: o `rsync -aviP --delete source_dir/ target:/target_dir/`
<vlt> (dipende)
<mikunos> la source dir è in un'altro server
<mikunos> quindi userò una connessione ssh?
<vlt> Devi cambiare source e target
<vlt> mikunos: o `rsync -aviP --delete remote:/source_dir/ /target_dir/`
<mikunos> si ma source_dir è una connessione ssh giusto?
<vlt> mikunos: Un esempio se usi IP address e login nome: `rsync -aviP --delete user@1.2.3.4:/source_dir/ /target_dir/`
<mikunos> una cosa del genere? rsync://nobody@109.168.123.321/WEBSITES
<vlt> mikunos: No, non usare rsync:// quando hai ssh
<mikunos> ok ed il -- delete è per cancellare il source?
<vlt> mikunos: No, il target. Quando fai rsync di nuovo e vuoi cancellare vecchie file.
<mikunos> quindi in caso fossero presenti dei files precedentemente importati
<mikunos> li sovrascriverebbe
 * vlt hopes anyone udnerstands his Italian
<mikunos> corretto?
<vlt> mikunos: li sovrascriverebbe sempre. Ma rsync cancellate files che non sono ancora nel source.
<mikunos> non ho capito
<mikunos>  rsync cancellate files che non sono ancora nel source.
<mikunos> ???
<vlt> Sai un po’ d’inglese?
<Ciro> ceno, buona serata a tutti
<vlt> mikunos: With “--delete” rsync deletes files on the *target* that don’t exist on the source anymore.
 * vlt non sa che ha scritto in italiano ;-)
<mikunos> grazie vlt
<He4dShOt> sera...
<He4dShOt> io ci riprovo...qualcuno sa spiegarmi perchè vengo bannato dal sito?
<enzotib> He4dShOt, quale sito?
<He4dShOt> enzotib, itasa...
<enzotib> eh?
<He4dShOt> ops...mi sa che ho sbagliato canale :D
<He4dShOt> enzotib, nevermin
<He4dShOt> d
<AlE__> sera a tutti
<k34nu> ragazzi avrei bisogno di una mano con la scheda audio potete aiutarmi?
<AlE__> ho montato un server con ubuntu e quando per le chiavi ssh digito ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@remotehost (con i miei dati ) mi restituisce ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found, come faccio??
<AlE__> dove User ho messo il nome utente e per remoteHost l'ip della macchina
<AlE__> scusate ho sbagliato il cmd, era solamente "ssh-copy-id nome_utente@host_remoto"
<dente34> aiuto ragazzi!!
<dente34> mi serve un consiglio!1
<cristian_c> !aiuto | dente34
<ubot-it> dente34: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Fetentone> cristian_c UNO DI NOI! cristian_c UNO DI NOI! cristian_c UNO DI NOI!
<cristian_c> Fetentone, siamo nel chan di supporto
<dente34> grazie,allora ho un acer aspire one netbook,che teoricamente soddisfa più che bene ubuntu 12.10,però un mio amico mi ha detto che sarebbe meglio che usassi xubuntu o lubuntu perchè andrebbero meglio sul mio pc,volevo sapere se fosse vero o se facendo come dice mi ridurrei solamente la mia esperienza con ubuntu
<dente34> che scelgo?
<cristian_c> dente34, provali
<cristian_c> e poi decidi
<cristian_c> dente34, che caratteristiche ha il tuo pc?
<dente34> il mio pc ha 1 gb e 1,65 ghz
<cristian_c> sei al limite con unity
<cristian_c> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/RequisitiUnity3D
<dente34> e provarli non ho molto tempo,comunque so di essere al limite(che poi quando si parla di unity e ubuntu nn sono mai requisiti minimi ma consigliati)
<dente34> peròcosa mi consigli? ho una scheda grafica molto buona
<dente34> e di quel gb lo sfrutta molto bene
<dente34> come processore c sono ma cosa mi consiglieresti? io direi che per andare sul sicuro uso xubuntu
<dente34> che lubuntu che mi sarebbe inutile
<k34nu> ragazzi,buonasera. ho un Laptop Fujitsu Siemens Amilo 1536. Ho installato ubuntu 12 e va benissimo ma non sento alcun audio. Seguendo le istruzioni delle guide ho scoperto che 1) riconosce la skeda audio
<k34nu> 2) i volumi sono tutti ok.
<k34nu> come faccio?
<cristian_c> dente34, sei al minimo minimo
<cristian_c> dente34, xubuntu sarebbe una buona scelta
<cristian_c> dente34, migliori in prestazioni
<cristian_c> k34nu, controlla la finestra di configurazione dell'audio
<k34nu> dove?
<cristian_c> k34nu, stai usando unity?
<k34nu> simbolo in alto a DX della cassa con il volume?
<cristian_c> anche
<k34nu> impostazioni di sistema - audio -
<dente34> cristian ma xubuntu è disponibile
<cristian_c> P.S. si scrive 'scheda', non 'skeda'
<dente34> in italiano? perchè non vedo nel sito la lingua italiana supportata
<k34nu> (scusa Cristian)
<cristian_c> dente34, qualche modulo l'ho tradotto pure io, quindi sì
<cristian_c> k34nu, sì, apri la finestra
<dente34> quindi melo metto in english e poi trovo traduzioni?
<cristian_c> dente34, la stessa identica cosa di ubuntu
<k34nu> ok fatto vedo a Sx una lista con due opzioni : Output digitale, altoparlanti
<cristian_c> k34nu, posta uno screenshot
<cristian_c> dente34, al massimo installa la lingua italiana da supporto lingue
<k34nu> dove posso postarlo cristian?
<dente34> ti ringrazio mille cristian sei stato molto esauriente
<dente34> grazie mille :)
<cristian_c> !image | k34nu
<ubot-it> k34nu: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dente34> a scusa ancora
<dente34> un altra cosa cristian,
<dente34> io volevo acquistare i CD da canonical, 1) quale mi consigli per uno che vuole iniziare a sperimentare ubuntu, il pack Ubuntu 12.10 Bundle oppure il pack Desktop/Server 12.04 LTS Bundle,???? e cosa significa che c'è una versione dei cd tipo pack of 200 ecc.??? 2) il pacco viene spedito con corriere e arriva in italia,c'è è sicuro?
<dente34> grazie mille
<cristian_c> dente34, non sono molto esperto
<cristian_c> dente34, dovresti domandare a utenti che hanno già acquistato i cd da canonical
<dente34> okey grazie comunque
<cristian_c> dente34, ma usi server?
<dente34> voglio imparare a usarlo
<dente34> mi sn gia visto guide su guide
<dente34> e finalmente ero intenzionato ad usarlo
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> dente34, dammi qualche link, così vedo
<dente34> delle guide?
<cristian_c> no, dello shop
<dente34> oki
<dente34> http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<cristian_c> dente34, qual'è il pacco da 200?
<dente34> clicca su un qualsiasi cd
<dente34> ad esempio il primo e nella nuova pagina scorri in giu e vedi che c'è scritto
<dente34> purcasing options
<dente34> sarebbero pack da 200 cd?
<cristian_c> penso di sì
<cristian_c> dente34, direi proprio di sì
<dente34> oki grazie mille
<cristian_c> dente34, ad esempio pacchi di cd multipli possono andare per linux day e manifestazioni ad esempio
<cristian_c> o altro
<dente34> be io starei pensando che io e 10 amici lo acquistiamo,e dato che il pac costa 8 sterline e qlcs che sn 10 euro quasi
<dente34> andiamo a pagarlo meno di 1 euro a testa
<cristian_c> c'è il pacco da 10
<dente34> e si qll
<cristian_c> *andare bene
<k34nu> http://imagebin.org/239995
<k34nu> ecco cristian
<ivan_> sera a tuttiiii
<cristian_c> k34nu, ok, il problema è evidente
<ivan_> ho appena installato ubuntu su macchina virtuale Wmware
<Guest5570> solo che dopo l'installazione appare una schermata che mi chiede il login e password
<Guest5570> e poi rimane tutto in nero...come fosse dos
<Guest5570> l'interfaccia graficaa dov'è sparita????
<Guest5570> anni fà usavo la versione 10...
<cristian_c> k34nu, disabilita spdif
<Guest5570> qualcuno può aiutarmi??? grazie
<k34nu> cristian come posso fare? cliccandoci con tasti (dx e sx) del mouse non mi apre finestre
<cristian_c> k34nu, devi selezionare l'altra opzione
<k34nu> perfetto funziona
<k34nu> grazie mille
<cristian_c> Guest5570, ma hai i requisiti?
<cristian_c> Guest5570, certo che in macchina virtuale il pc deve avere le caratteristiche giuste per sostenere un sistema come ubuntu
<davyde84> magari ha installato la minimale no?
<Guest5570> la macchina virtuale si è impostata in automatico
<Guest5570> 1GB di ram
<Guest5570> 20GB di HDD
<Guest5570> uso un pc dual core
<Guest5570> con 8GB di ram e scheda grafica da 256MB
<davyde84> si ma l'iso? e' la minimal? sono tipo 20 mega o uncd completo?
<Guest5570> cd completo
<davyde84> e se dai il comando startx?
<Guest5570> ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386
<dente34> ragazzi ho un problema,ho scaricato l'iso 32 bit di xubuntu 12.10,e lo sto installando su USB con UNetbootin,al posto del sistema che scarica il programma seleziono la mia iso,scelgo la mia USB da 4 gb e parto,però mi si blocca su  estrazione filein casper e si ferma a 11 su 202,soluzioni?
<Guest5570> ci provo
<cristian_c> dente34, qualche problemino l'avevo riscontrato anch'io in passato con unetbootin
<cristian_c> dente34, prima di tutto controlla l'hash della iso
<dente34> avrei bisogno di aiuto,ho installato su chiavetta xubuntu su chiavetta usb,riavvio pc faccio dal bios l'ordine dei caricamenti mettendo USB per primo e parte,e viene fuori la scritta intel colorata e tutte le info di copyright e la righetta lampeggiante di caricamento però nn si muove più
<dente34> che faccio? ho installato con unetbootin
<cristian_c> dente34, ti avevo già risposto
<dente34> nn mi da la risposta,ero gia sconnesso mi sa
<cristian_c> in realtà no
<cristian_c> 22:55:31 <cristian_c> dente34, prima di tutto controlla l'hash della iso
<cristian_c> 22:59:13 -- dente34 has quit (Ping timeout: 245 seconds)
<cristian_c> lol
<jackbrownhf> Which is the best desktop recorder for linux ? I need one that able me to choose  to record a part of the screen (as for the screenshot )
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-20
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Guest98905> Buongiorno
<sergios> salve a tutti, qual'è il comando da terminale per conoscere la mia scheda video?
<jester-> sergios: lspci | grep -i vga
<sergios> jester- grazie!
<aguero> c'è nessuno che può rispondere in italiano
<glpiana> aguero, più o meno tutti
<aguero> scusa il noviziato
<aguero> gradirei suggerimenti per la modifica del menu grub in ubuntu 12.10
<glpiana> aguero, cosa vuoi modificare?
<aguero> scusa premetto che ho installato il 32 bit e vorrei modificare sia la grafica che le voci del menu grub (far rimanere solo Win e Ubuntu)
<aguero> c'è una guida esplicativa sintetica e chiara
<glpiana> aguero, se per grafica intendi la risoluzione posso aiutarti. per immagini o altro no
<glpiana> per le voci ti indico la guida
<glpiana> !grub | aguero
<ubot-it> aguero: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<aguero> prima di fare altre domande andrò a leggere quanto da voi scritto...grazie ad entrambi " glpiana - ubot-it "
<glpiana> :)
<DARIO___> Salve, sto cercando di istallare ubuntu 12.10 sul mi desktop, da dvd, è solo che mentre sta per essere lanciato il live cd mi compare una schermata nera che non riesco a comprendere
<DARIO___> ho formattato il pc (ho windows vista)
<glpiana> DARIO___, vedi una schermata a fondo nero con scritto qualcosa o vedi solo una schermata nera e nulla più?
<DARIO___> con scritto qualcosa
<glpiana> DARIO___, cosa?
<distrozione> ho un problema con la connessione wifi... in pratica l'antenna si connette ma naviga praticamente a tratti (quando naviga) e di conseguenza non riesco ad aggiornare ne a scaricare programmi attraverso il software center... potrebbe dipendere dai driver o dal network manager?
<DARIO___> un secondo te lo scrivo subito, grazie
<glpiana> !paste | DARIO___
<ubot-it> DARIO___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> distrozione, se ti avvicini al router la situazione migliora?
<distrozione> ...
<jester-> distrozione: quanto sei lontano dal router wif
<jester-> i
<DARIO___> Mi da questa schermata
<DARIO___> Could not find the installation files /ubuntu/install/custom-installation This could also happen if the file system is not clean because of an operating system crash, an interrupted boot process, an improper shtdown, or unplugging of removable device without first unmounting or ejecting it. To fix this, simply reboot into windows, let it fully start, log in, run 'chkdsk /r' , then gracefully shut down and reboot back into windows
<glpiana> DARIO___, mi sa che il problema sta nel dvd. controlla l'md5sum della iso che hai scaricato e se è corretto rimasterizzalo
<glpiana> !md5 | DARIO___
<ubot-it> DARIO___: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<DARIO___> ho anche un netbook
<DARIO___> ho usato quel dvd per istallarlo li, è andato tutto a buon fine
<DARIO___> adesso comunque riprovo
<glpiana> DARIO___, ma come stai cercando di installarlo?
<glpiana> DARIO___, avvii il pc con dentro il cd o stai provando a installare con wubi?
<DARIO___> con il cd
<massy> ragazzi ho un problema, ho combinato un casino col mio ubuntu, ho inserito un ppa nelle sorgenti software e ora non mi aggiorna piu sistema, l'ho fatto per avere il java runtime environment, seguendo un tutorial sulla rete, mi ha dato questo tutorial, come posso sistemare tutto?
<DARIO___> ho un lettore esterno x il netbook
<jester-> massy: che ppa
<glpiana> DARIO___, prova a usare lo stesso lettore sul pc in questione allora
<massy> jester: un indirizzo che mi permetteva di installare il pacchetto java
<cristian_c> massy, era necessario un ppa per ottenere jre?
<massy> non lo so cristian, è che son scemo a volte faccio di testa mia e sbaglio
<cristian_c> una ricerchina in synaptic la prossima volta andrebbe fatta (o nel software center)
<massy> devo reinstallare tutto? così riparto da zero??
<glpiana> cristian_c, se gli serve java della oracle non lo trova nei repo ufficiali
<DARIO___> ok ci provo
<enzotib> massy, l'output di sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> !paste | massy, su pastebin
<ubot-it> massy, su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> massy: se non sai quale ppa-purge non puo ripristinare,  ma fa vedere la rispsota di ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cristian_c> glpiana, dubito che ci volesse un paa, probabilmente bastavano i partner
<jester-> !paste | massi
<ubot-it> massi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> *ppa
<glpiana> cristian_c, non c'è java di oracle nei partners
<massy> se java lo scarico dal sito oracle, si puo fare? e poi me lo installo??
<massy> sicuramente sarà in pacchetto tar
<glpiana> massy, dai il comando che  ti ha indicato enzotib
<massy> tar.gz
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java?action=show&redirect=InstallazioneJava#Oracle_Java
<massy> asp
<jester-> <enzotib> massy, l'output di sudo apt-get update
<jester-> <enzotib> !paste | massy, su pastebin
<enzotib> grazie, troppo buoni
<glpiana> cristian_c, l'hai anche letto o me l'hai solo postato?
<jester-> massy: se il ppa è webupd8team è buono
<massy> arrivo ne sto facendo
<massy> jester si quello
<massy> è quello il ppa
<cristian_c> glpiana, l'ho letto ovviamente
<jester-> massy: allora mi sa che il problema è un altro
<glpiana> cristian_c, quindi hai letto anche: Allo stato attuale non ci sono pacchetti .deb disponibili per Oracle Java 7. e hai visto anche a quali versioni di ubuntu si riferisce la guida
<massy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1452035/
<massy> fatto
<glpiana> massy, hai repo misti di precise e altre versioni (ho visto lucid). in più hai i porposed attivi, cosa che non va bene
<cristian_c> glpiana, "I file binari possono essere scaricati dal sito ufficiale e quindi installati manualmente."
<glpiana> massy, non vedo inoltre il repo di cui parli sopra
<enzotib> che porcata
<glpiana> cristian_c, continuiamo in chat se non ti spiace
<massy> okay ragazzi mi conviene reinstallare tutto, ma datemi un consiglio, per avere un flash player funzionante e un java altrettanto funzionante, dove li vado a recuperare
<jester-> massy: il ppa mica lo vedo che ti ciula il sistema sono i proposed
<enzotib> massy, a parte la porcata, non vedo che dà errori, quindi non vedo perché reinstallare
<enzotib> massy, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<massy> ma quel comando,
<jester-> massy: il falsh è nei repo e ill ppa di websticass va bene
<massy> e quei porposed da dove son saltati fuori??
<massy> che mi stanno scombinando il sistema
<massy> asp andiamo in chat qua nn va bene parlare
<enzotib> massy, certo non li ho abilitati io
<massy> io ho installato tutti i pacchetti da ubuntu software center, e solo wine da synaptic
<massy> ma usando i repository uffuciali
<massy> va beh mistero
<massy> forse son gli emulatori??
<enzotib> massy, i proposed sono ufficiali, ma sconsigliati
<massy> presi da synaptic?
<jester-> massy: synaptic e software center fanno la stessa cosa negli stessi posti, solo che synaptic è piu completo
<massy> capito ragazzi
<jester-> massy: hai abilitato i proposed e li uano entrambi
<jester-> usano*
<massy> ahh
<massy> mo ho capito
<massy> nelle sorgenti software avevo attivao "scarica i suggerimenti proposti"
<massy> che di default eerano tolti di spunta
<massy> che scemo li avevo attivati per sbaglio
<enzotib> massy, e quello non dovevi fare
<massy> ho tolto la spunta
<enzotib> effettivamente il nome è fuorviante
<massy> e lasciato tutto come era di default
<enzotib> massy, non basta, bisognerebbe anche rimuovere i pacchetti di proposed
<massy> okay ragazzi ho risolto penso i miei problemi ora controllo se gli aggiornamenti me li fa oppure mi rida errore
<massy> si capito quello lo faccio io adesso reinstallo il mio ubuntu
<enzotib> ok
<massy> tanto ce l'ho su pen drive
<massy> in 5 minuti lo rimetto nuovo
<massy> e lascio spuntato i proposti
<massy> non lo tocco
<cristian_c> llol
<massy> grazie gente
<massy> a dopo ciaoooo
<strtempo> ragazzi mi aiutate a creare un iso bootable
<strtempo> perfavore
<cristian_c> strtempo, su ubuntu?
<strtempo> uso puppy
<cristian_c> strtempo, di ubuntu?
<strtempo> si
<strtempo> di lubuntu alternate
<cristian_c> strtempo, unetbootin
<strtempo> non mi parte
<cristian_c> che cosa?
<strtempo> già c ho provato
<cristian_c> che cosa?
<strtempo> unetbootin
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> perché?
<strtempo> perchè manca 7zip
<strtempo> sul chan di puppy dicono di usare grub4dos
<strtempo> ma non riesco a capire come si fa
<cristian_c> strtempo, mi sfugge il nesso con 7zip
<strtempo> quando faccio partire unetbootin, dice che mancano 2 dipendenze
<strtempo> un mlabel per archlinux
<strtempo> e poi ancke 7zip
<cristian_c> io ricordo di aver usato unetbootin senza 7zip
<jester-> istallale
<jester-> strtempo: hai ancora un pc winz?
<cristian_c> comunque sì, è vero
<cristian_c> p7zip
<cristian_c> strtempo, hai un gestore di pacchetti per puppy?
<strtempo> si
<strtempo> ora però sto controllando se riparte con grub4dos
<cristian_c> non capisco la necessità di questo tool
<enzotib> le iso ormai le fanno ibride, basta copiarle con DD
<strtempo> ma se copio normalmente senza dd è lo stesso?
<enzotib> con cp? no
<cristian_c> strtempo, hai installato le dipendenze?
<strtempo> ancora no perchè voglio provare per lultima volta sto grub4dos se mi va
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ma non è meglio unetbootin?
<enzotib> ma non è meglio dd?
<cristian_c> enzotib, non saprei :D
<enzotib> un comando e hai fatto
<enzotib> sudo dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdb
<jester-> è meglio bionda o bruna?
<strtempo> rossa
<enzotib> sono d'accordo
<jester-> magari pure giapponese
<strtempo> raga razie dell aiuto mi sta aiutando uno inglese di puppy
<strtempo> :)
<nicotano> salve
<bore> qualcuno usa metatrader su linux?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | bore
<ubot-it> bore: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bore> vorrei noleggiare un server dedicato da con 32GB di Ram e 240GB di SSD e visti i costi della lincenza windows vorrei mettere ubuntu desktop
<bore> 12.04
<bore> per farci girare circa 130 piattaforme MT4
<bore> tramite wine
<bore> in gengerale si hanno rallentamenti usando un software per windoes su linux tramite wine?
<glpiana> bore, non c'è supporto su software esterno in questo canale. puoi chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> bore, per quanto riguarda wine non è detto che il software in questione funzioni sotto wine
<guttadax> salve a tutti
<WebbyIT> Salve
<Now-Ubuntu> Salve sono nuovo in Ubuntu(12.04) ma ho riscontrato un problema dopo l'aggiornamento di alcuni driver della scheda grafica. Lo schermo rimane scuro e non si vede più il logo ubuntu.
<staffmc> hi guys
<staffmc> i have a big problem
<staffmc> hi
<staffmc> ciao
<jester-> s staffmc e parla come mgnni
<staffmc> could you help me
<staffmc> a ok
<staffmc> bene
<staffmc> sono nuovo scusate
<jester-> -it sta per italia
<staffmc> ho un problema con il mio toshiba AC100
<jester-> quale
<Guest37950> ciao, spero di essere nel posto giusto per risolvere un problemino...
<staffmc> qualcuno di voi e' esperto?
<jester-> !chiedi| Guest37950
<ubot-it> Guest37950: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> staffmc: se non scrivi il problema la vedo dura
<staffmc> mi si blocca nella schermata di avvio
<oberdan> domanda! io devo installare ubuntu su un pc che è partizionato e su una parte ha win 7 istallandolo sull'altra partizione libera all'avvio mi fa scegliere con chi partire oppure devo istallare qualke altro programma di gestione del boot?..grazie
<jester-> staffmc: installando il sistema?
<staffmc> e si non mi parte piu
<staffmc> volevo mettere ubuntu ma non va nemmeno con la sd
<Guest37950> collegando la tv al notebook con un cavo s-video e premendo "fn f4" , la tv rimane nera
<jester-> oberdan: yess ci pensa ll'installer e non toccare le proposte di default circa grub
<staffmc> ami dice job control turned off
<Mike__> oberdan: al termine dell'installazione ti verrà chiesto se vuoi installare grub, tu rispondi si ed hai finito... :)
<jester-> staffmc: cioè fai il boot da usb o sd e non parte, o dal rebbot psot installazione
<oberdan> ok quindi riavviando il pc mi fa fare la scelta ....ok grazie jester
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<oberdan> sempre gentilissimi!! complimenti
<staffmc> il mio toshiba ac100 non ha nemmeno un cd di ripristino
<jester-> Guest37950: devi configurare il l'uscita hdmi nelle impstazioi video, sempre che il driver della tua scheda video lo permetta, che scheda monta il pc
<oberdan> grazie mike
<staffmc> da usb o sd
<staffmc> non va
<oberdan> mike vale anche su kubuntu?
<Mike__> :)
<jester-> staffmc: come hai fatto usb e sd
<Mike__> sissignore
<oberdan> grazie x il signore troppo gentile ;)
<staffmc> avevo messo ubuntu su sd come descritto nei vari post in internet, poi metto la sd nel Toshiba, accendo e non va nulla
<staffmc> mi compare questa schermata nera con job control turned off
<jester-> staffmc: eh ma cosa hai usato per fare la usb/sd
<jester-> e hai controllato md5sum della iso?
<Guest37950> non ne ho idea, sò che con Xp basta che accenda il computer con il cavo collegato e funziona, chiedo scusa per l'ignoranza ;-)
<jester-> !md5sum | staffmc
<ubot-it> staffmc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<staffmc> ho scaricato ubuntu e lo copiato su sd estraendolo
<jester-> Guest37950: apri un terminale
<jester-> staffmc: sbagliato
<jester-> staffmc: sei su winz?
<staffmc> si
<Guest37950> fatto
<jester-> staffmc: il tool è ottimo, segui la guida http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<staffmc> ok
<jester-> Guest37950: lspci | grep -i vga
<staffmc> grazie
<Guest37950> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
<jester-> Guest37950: vai in impostazioni video e vedi se c'è hdmi o secondo schermo
<staffmc> quindi basta che eseguo il programma e poi inserisco la sd nel toshiba e dovrebbe partire?
<jester-> staffmc: si e puoi scegliere se scaricarla o usare la iso che hai gia
<jester-> staffmc: logico che devi fare poi il boot da usb o sd
<staffmc> per un toshiba AC100 e meglio una vecchia?
<jester-> vecchio quanto
<jester-> staffmc: cpu e ram?
<staffmc> praticamente del 2010
<staffmc> ma un cp strano non ha nemmeno un cd esterno
<jester-> staffmc: cat /proc/cpuinfo e metti l'output su pastebin
<jester-> !paste | staffmc
<ubot-it> staffmc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> staffmc: e anche il comando free
<Guest37950> in Impostazioni di Sistema su Monitor c'e solo Individuaa Monitor ma pur essendo cliccabile non succede niente....poi c'e duplica monitor ma non è cliccabile
<staffmc> ok
<jester-> Guest37950: devi sbloccare di solito, i qualche angolino non c'è un luccetto?
<jester-> lucchetto*
<Guest37950> no
<Guest37950> il pc è un pò datato...
<jester-> per nvidia si usa il suo tool nvidia-config- ati ne pur uno ma non ti so dire non usandola
<Guest37950> grazie comunque, sei stato molto gentile :-)   ciao, buone feste! ....a tutti
<jester-> de nada e altrettanto
<staffmc> sto provando grazie mille intanto spero che funzia
<staffmc> ma cosa cambia se lo copi su usb senza usare tale programma?
<jester-> non mette il boot loader
<staffmc> a ok
<staffmc> di solito ci mette molto?
<jester-> staffmc: dipende dal pc
<jester-> se fai scaricare a lui il sistema si
<staffmc> nel programmino mi da un errore non riesce a aprire il file autorun.inf e normale?
<jester-> staffmc: fagli scaricare a lui la buntu va
<staffmc> ok tk you
<staffmc> ho provato..... mi si blocca dinuovo
<jester-> staffmc: hai una adsl 127 megabit?
<staffmc> si
<jester-> ti ha scaricato il sistema in 10 secondi netti?
<staffmc> yes
<jester-> 700 mb in 10 secondi mica è malaccio
<staffmc> lo so
<staffmc> ma in questo toshiba non so perche mi si blocca
<staffmc> nessuno ha un TOshiba AC100?
<staffmc> non mi va:-(
<staffmc> sapete quale e' la giusta versione di ubuntu per toshiba ac100?
<staffmc> hi
<staffmc> ciao a tutti
<staffmc> ho un grave problema con il mio pc Toshiba ac100
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<massy> salve
<Eoliano23M> ragazzi hourgente bisogno di aiuto
<Eoliano23M> su ubuntu 12.04
<DD3my> Eoliano23M, devi esporre il tuo problema se vuoi che qualcuno ti aiuti
<Eoliano23M> era x vedere se c'era qualcuno
<Eoliano23M> allora:ho un asus x52N e installato ubuntu 12.04 da mezzora mi va a scatti..cioe...faccio una azione..mi si blocca lo schermo diventa nero..dopo 20 secondi si risblocca si blocca e cosi via...
<Eoliano23M> magari..c'e un comando per ripristinare ubuntu?un punto di ripristino?cosi che non perdo file?
<Eoliano23M> nessuo mi aiuta?
<ivan_> Buona sera a tutti
<Guest81468> ho da poco installato ubuntu 10.10
<Guest81468> possibile che non riesca a scaricare gli aggiornamenti???
<OverMe> la 10.10 non è più supportata
<Guest81468> questo lo so..ma è assurdo che non riesca a scaricare nemmeno un pacchetto
<Guest81468> il mio pc non supporta la versione 12 xkè è troppo vecchio
<OverMe> devi cambiare i nomi dei repository, li hanno trasferiti e non è affatto assurdo
<Guest81468> con la 10 funziona bene
<Guest81468> ah capisco... :( potete darmi una mano??
<OverMe> apri il file /etc/apt/sources.list e mettilo nel pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | Guest81468
<ubot-it> Guest81468: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<OverMe> torno subito
<Guest81468> ok...grazie :)
<Guest58327> buonasera a tutti
<Guest81468> <OverMe> eccolo ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453337/
<Guest58327> sapreste dirmi come masterizzare un film su un dvd usando brasero o k3b? grazie
<JuseFortinho> sapreste dirmi come masterizzare un film su un dvd usando brasero o k3b? grazie
<Guest81468> ci sei??? :)
<OverMe> Guest81468: eccomi, un attimo
<Guest81468> sì...sì...scusami...
<OverMe> Guest81468: apri il file con i privilegi di root (gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list) e cambia tutti i "it.archive.ubuntu.com" in "old_releases.ubuntu.com". stessa cosa per tutti i "security.ubuntu.com"
<JuseFortinho> potreste rispondermi per favore?
<Guest81468> ok...ci provo :)
<Guest81468> grazie
<OverMe> Guest81468: quando hai fatto dimmelo
<JuseFortinho> ci siete??????'
<Guest81468> fatto :)
<OverMe> Guest81468: salva, esci e poi dai: sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> metti sul pastebin
<JuseFortinho> ouu
<Guest81468> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1453365/
<OverMe> Guest81468: no, devi mettere nel pastebin il risultato del comando che ti ho dato
<Guest81468> hai ragione...sorry
<Guest81468> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1453367/
<JuseFortinho> rispondetemiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<OverMe> Guest81468: ok, ripari il file sempre con i permessi di root, mi sono sbagliato, è "old-releases" non "old_releases"
<Guest81468> ok...tranquillo ;) poi do lo stesso comando e ti pasto il tutto
<OverMe> esatt
<Guest81468> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453379/
<Guest81468> eccolo
<OverMe> hai sbagliato qualcosa
<OverMe> mi pare tu abbia tolto uno spazio http://old-releases.ubuntu.comubuntu
<OverMe> tra com e ubuntu
<Guest81468> mmmm...quindi aggiungo lo spazio?? mi sembra strano xkè nn l'ho toccato
<OverMe> riapri il file e controlla, mettilo nel paste se non sei sicuro
<Guest81468> ho messo lo spazio e mi dice che la riga 16 (cioè quella modificata con lo spazio) non  è corretta
<Guest81468> ivan@ivan-P4i65G:~$ sudo apt-get update E: La riga 16 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list non è corretta (absolute dist) E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti.
<OverMe> fai vedere
<Guest81468> forse al posto della spazio c'è uno "/" ???
<OverMe> sì
<Guest81468> riprovo...e ti dico
<Guest81468> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453414/
<OverMe> quasi a posto, devi cancellare gli extras
<Guest81468> perfetto :) cancello e ti dico
<Guest81468> cancello i link x intero???
<Guest81468> o modifico solo una parte???
<OverMe> cancella o mettici un # davanti
<Guest81468> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453421/
<Guest81468> sembra tutto ok...ora posso scaricare quello che voglio???
<OverMe> prova
<Guest81468> per adesso sto installando le lingue e sembra funzionare
<Guest81468> thanks!!
<OverMe> :)
<Guest81468> senti una cosa...conosci abbastanza aircrack??
<Guest81468> sapresti darmi due dritte??
<OverMe> non si da supporto per aircrack
<Guest81468> hihi...sto facendo una tesi per l'università...e mi serve un po' sniffare i pacchetti del mio router
<Guest81468> avevo provato con backtrack solo che avevo problemi di driver wireless
<Guest81468> quindi pensavo di usare ubuntu
<Jag0> ti consiglio backbox
<Jag0> è come la fusione tra i 2
<Guest81468> <Jag0> garzie...lo installo su ubuntu...oppure ha una release tutta sua??
<OverMe> siete ot, andate in chat a parlare di sta roba
<Jag0> scusa hai ragione!
<hunter616> ciao ragazzi, non ho mai usato irc, si parla solo in privato qui?
<hunter616> :-S
<hunter616> non ci capisco una mazza...come si fa a vedere gli utenti connessi?
<Fetentone> forse hai sbagliato chan... qui i migliori sono disconnessi per natura e i migliori sono scissi! Prova !chat
<Fetentone> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hunter616> capito l'inghippo. Grazie mille
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-21
<glpiana> ola
<sin> hola!qualcuno sa di indirizzi ipv6 su linux?ho ubuntu 12.10
<XubuAndrea> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con xubuntu ultima versione in pratica non riesco a trasferire un file da 8,5 Gb sull'HD esterno, diciamo che il trasferimento parte poi si ferma a circa 80 Mb e l'HD si disconnette dassolo. Qualche suggerimento?
<XubuAndrea> P.S ho provato anche con altri file.
<XubuAndrea> Non c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> sin, se non sbaglio non è che funzioni molto bene il protocollo ipv6
<cristian_c> sin, che devi fare?
<cristian_c> XubuAndrea, che filesystem utilizzi?
<cristian_c> XubuAndrea, pasta il dmesg
<cristian_c> XubuAndrea, dmesg | tail
<XubuAndrea> allora utilizzo ext 4 per xubuntu mentre l'hd è formattato in ntfs
<sin> devo farci qualche download ..
<XubuAndrea> so che i trasferimenti sono lunghi per via del diverso filesistem ma non è possibile che anche se in più tempo nemmeno questa cosa che è basilare non funzioni cioè sto parlando di semplici trasferimenti di file...
<cristian_c> sin, perché proprio ipv6?
<cristian_c> XubuAndrea, utilizza il comando che ho indicato :)
<sin> così si possono raggiungere più indirizzi su google?
<XubuAndrea> devo copiare tutte ste righe su pastebin?
<cristian_c> sin, in realtà sarebbe il contrario
<cristian_c> XubuAndrea, sì
<XubuAndrea> cristian_c: non ci stanno neanche nel terminale
<XubuAndrea> io copio quelle che sono uscite
<cristian_c> XubuAndrea, allora redireziona su un file di testo
<sin> da wiki ho letto che usa 2 alla 128 indirizzi rispetto a quello attuale ipv4 e insomma dovrebbe andare più velocemente ...aggirerebe delle difese
<XubuAndrea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1454277/
<XubuAndrea> boh vedi te thanx
<cristian_c> sin, link?
<XubuAndrea> poi vorrei capire a cosa serve sto comando :)
<sin> non te lo posso mettere perchè esula dalla chat,cmq"Per usare IPv6 dovete attivare teredo nel suo torrent cliente Con ipv6 sparische problema con NAT (firewall)
<sin> adesso vo ci sentiamo più tardi .ciao cris.
<cristian_c> XubuAndrea, il comando che ti ho indicato non era proprio questo
<cristian_c> XubuAndrea, io avevo specificato: dmesg | tail
<XubuAndrea> spet
<cristian_c> sin, quindi non il wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol, è uscito
<XubuAndrea> northstar@northstar-MS-7255:~$ dmesg | tail [45373.152807] 2:3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84 [45373.482690] 2:3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84 [45373.527822] 2:3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84 [45373.594038] 2:3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84 [45373.904052] 2:3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84 [45373.960139] 2:3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84 [45374.038267] 2:3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84 [45374.340187] 2:3:1: cannot get freq at ep 
<cristian_c> lol
<XubuAndrea> va bene così?
<XubuAndrea> scusa se ho copiato qui ma erano poche righe
<cristian_c> XubuAndrea, c'è un errore che si ripete moltissimo
<XubuAndrea> Sarebbe?
<XubuAndrea> premetto che non ci capisco molto
<cristian_c> 2:3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84
<XubuAndrea> ok e da cosa dipende?
<XubuAndrea> ripeto che non ci capisco molto
<cristian_c> al momento non lo so
<XubuAndrea> asd
<XubuAndrea> abbandonai questi sistemi proprio per questo motivo perchè per fare delle cose banalissime s'inceppavano
<cristian_c> uhm
<XubuAndrea> mentre se leggi in giro si parla di stabilità a livelli altissimi
<XubuAndrea> e semplicità d'uso
<XubuAndrea> ma se manco riesce a trasferire un file -.-
<XubuAndrea> gli ho provati tutti ubuntu lubuntu xubuntu kubuntu suse
<cristian_c> è un disco usb?
<XubuAndrea> è un HD esterno da 1 tera
<XubuAndrea> non è fat 32
<XubuAndrea> è ntfs
<cristian_c> quindi usb
<XubuAndrea> si
<XubuAndrea> ho fatto anche un check dell'hd per vedere se era danneggiato ma non ha niente.
<cristian_c> XubuAndrea, ho controllato, ma non vedo nulla di attienente
<cristian_c> *attinente
<XubuAndrea> beh io comunque non è la prima volta che riscontro questo problema
<XubuAndrea> e con diverse distribuzioni
<XubuAndrea> ma come mai dio santissimo
<cristian_c> XubuAndrea, hai provato ad utilizzare un'altra porta usb?
<XubuAndrea> si
<cristian_c> non sembra un problema di disco, ma si usb
<XubuAndrea> questo pc ne ha 6
<cristian_c> *di
<XubuAndrea> ne ho provate 3
<XubuAndrea> penso che bastino
<XubuAndrea> quando arriva a 80 mega si ferma e stacca l'hd dassolo fa tutto lui
<cristian_c> sto guardando
<cristian_c> XubuAndrea, che teconologia usb usa il disco, e quali le porte?
<XubuAndrea> 2.0
<XubuAndrea> e anche le porte
<cristian_c> XubuAndrea, il problema si verifica anche con altri dispositivi
<cristian_c> ?
<XubuAndrea> sono queste cavolate che spingono i nabbi come me a tornare a windows
<cristian_c> (la disconnessione)
<XubuAndrea> con la chiavetta funziona
<cristian_c> quant'è lungo il cavo?
<XubuAndrea> ovviamente con file non più grandi di 4 Gb per via del filsystem
<cristian_c> hai provato a sostituirlo?
<XubuAndrea> ma adesso ci provo
<XubuAndrea> non si sa mai
<XubuAndrea> però con win funziona
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> XubuAndrea, lspci -k
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<XubuAndrea> cristian_c:  forse ce la sta facendo
<cristian_c> ?
<XubuAndrea> si è ripreso ma non voglio anticipare nulla
<XubuAndrea> a copiare il file
<XubuAndrea> lol
<cristian_c> ?
<XubuAndrea> comunque forse era perchè per passare da un capo all'altro della stanza utilizzavo una prolunga usb che comunque è lunga 1,80 m più il cavo dell'hd che è 30 cm ci sarei dovuto star dentro o no?
<TaLaDo> -.-
<XubuAndrea> che sappia io la lunghezza massima supportata sono 3 metri
<XubuAndrea> o sbaglio?
<TaLaDo> XubuAndrea, dipende dalla qualità del cavo
<cristian_c> XubuAndrea, era quello che avevo chiesto prima
<cristian_c> (senza risposta)
<XubuAndrea> ops
<XubuAndrea> chiedo venia
<cristian_c> XubuAndrea, ma è schermato?
<cristian_c> XubuAndrea, però hai scritto che con windows funzionavas
<XubuAndrea> cristian_c:  per schermato cosa intendi? non ha particolari guarnizioni esterne
<cristian_c> *funzionava
<XubuAndrea> si
<XubuAndrea> con win e quella lunghezza andava benissimo
<cristian_c> e non dovrebbe allora esserci differenza
<XubuAndrea> beh ha finito anche abbastanza alla svelta
<XubuAndrea> ti ringrazio
<XubuAndrea> probabilmente su ubuntu ci vuole il cavo più corto
<XubuAndrea> ma è un problema minore a sto punto dai
<XubuAndrea> TaLaDo:  è una normalissima prolunga usb comprata al comet non ne ho viste di migliori in giro
<cristian_c> XubuAndrea, guarda su google (non posso postare link a negozi)
<TaLaDo> XubuAndrea, ok se funziona è ottima
<XubuAndrea> Grazie cristian_c  Grazie a tutti buona giornata
<XubuAndrea> Guarderò ma dal momento che ce l'ho già e funziona non vedo il motivo di spendere altri soldi
<XubuAndrea> ciao ragazzi
<androide> ciao
<androide> ragazzi dovrei scaricare ubuntu
<romeopapa> salve, ubuntu 12.10, mi compare spesso il messa "si é verificato una errore, inviare la segnalazione" mi date una mano?
<cristian_c> !download | androide
<ubot-it> androide: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Ottenere_Ubuntu
<cristian_c> !torrent | androide
<ubot-it> androide: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<androide> scusa cristian vorrei sapere se e meglio kubuntu o xbuntu
<cristian_c> romeopapa, può succedere
<cristian_c> androide, non c'è un 'meglio' o 'peggio'. Provale entrambe
<androide> le prestazioni variano?
<cristian_c> androide, in che senso?
<romeopapa> cristian_c, come può succedere? è un messaggio falso?
<androide> ce scritto nel sito che xubuntu e meglio nelle prestazioni
<cristian_c> romeopapa, non ho detto che è falso, ma che può succedere?
<cristian_c> *senza '?'
<cristian_c> android, nel senso che è più 'leggero' di kubuntu
<cristian_c> android, xubuntu supporta macchine anche non 'recenti'
<androide> ma io preferisco di più la grafica
<cristian_c> androide, in che senso?
<androide> volevo dire l'interfaccia grafica
<androide> e quindi e meglio kubuntu
<cristian_c> beh, tutte le derivate hanno l'interfaccia grafica
<romeopapa> cristian_c, ok, la richiesta di aiuto significava....possiamo verificare se ho qualcosa che non va?
<cristian_c> romeopapa, con quali applicazion succede?
<cristian_c> *applicazioni
<androide> lo so ma le icone del sistema operativo di kubuntu sono piu belle
<cristian_c> android, puoi installare il tema che vuoi
<cristian_c> *andoride
<cristian_c> **androide
<androide> ok
<androide> grazie
<TaLaDo> androide, ma se già ti piace kubuntu perchè chiedi queste cose?
<cristian_c> androide, quali caratteristiche ha il tuo pc?
<androide> intendi l'a
<romeopapa> cristian_c, ho notato che mi da dei problemi libreoffice, ma la cosa succede a random
<androide> hardware
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> romeopapa, solo con libreoffice?
<androide> asp
<romeopapa> cristian_c, ho notato che mi da dei problemi libreoffice, ma la cosa succede a random anche con altre applicazioni
<cristian_c> romeopapa, quali, ad esempio?
<androide> intel dual core 2,30 ghz
<romeopapa> cristian_c, uso virtualbox e gimp, poco più
<androide> 850 gb di hard disk
<cristian_c> androide, ram?
<androide> 4 gb
<romeopapa> cristian_c, uso e ovviamente thunderbird e chrome (mi piace di più di firefox)
<cristian_c> android, vai tranquillo con kubuntu
<androide> ok
<androide> ma anche in kubuntu posso cambiare tema
<cristian_c> romeopapa, quindi si verifica con libreoffice, gimp, virtualbox, thunderbird e chrome?
<cristian_c> andoride, certo
<cristian_c> *androide
<androide> e meglio 32 bit o 64 bit
<cristian_c> androide, dipende dal processore
<androide> ok
<androide> grazie
<cristian_c> se è 64 bit, installa la 64 bit
<romeopapa> cristian_c, no, da 1 a 10 si verifica 9,9 con libreoffice, 0,1 con le altre
<cristian_c> romeopapa, ho capito
<cristian_c> romeopapa, posta: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> romeopapa, su pastebin
<romeopapa> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1454463/
<cristian_c> romeopapa, il problema è questo: hai attivato i proposed più un repository di gimp
<romeopapa> cristian_c, Che sono i Porposed?
<cristian_c> lol
<romeopapa> cristian_c, Che sono i Proposed?
<cristian_c> romeopapa, sono dei repository aggiuntivi che tu hai attivato
<cristian_c> romeopapa, mi colpisce sempre il fatto che gli utenti creano danni a loro insaputa
<cristian_c> *fanno
<romeopapa> cristian_c, bene leviamoli....
<romeopapa> cristian_c, come si fa?
<romeopapa> cristian_c, si può?
<cristian_c> romeopapa, nel caso dei ppa c'è un metodo, ma per i proposed non conosco un modo per ripristinare
<cristian_c> *il sistema
<romeopapa> cristian_c, rileggevo il pastebin, ma i proposed sono i repository di chrome?
<romeopapa> cristian_c, o ho letto male?
<cristian_c> no
<romeopapa> cristian_c, di tutti questi: google-chrome.list                       repo-for-scribus.list google-chrome.list.save                  skype.list loneowais-gmailwatcher.dev-quantal.list  transmissionbt-ppa-quantal.list otto-kesselgulasch-gimp-quantal.list     tualatrix-ppa-quantal.list
<cristian_c> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<romeopapa> cristian_c, bonanotte....., mica ho capito!
<cristian_c> romeopapa, guarda
<cristian_c> ## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by third-party ## developers who want to ship their latest software.
<cristian_c> romeopapa, comunque perlomeno li puoi disattivare anche se ciò non vuol dire ripristinare il sistema
<romeopapa> cristian_c, avevo letto, ma sono i software sotto a quella frase quelli non "canonical"? quindi chrome, scribus (anche se mi pareva canonical), skype, gmailwatcher, trasmission (CHE E' CANONICAL!), otto..ecc (o che è?) e tualatrix (rio che è?) o ancora non c'ho capito nulla?
<cristian_c> io parlavo dei proposed, non dei ppa veri e propri
<cristian_c> 12:18:47 <cristian_c> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<cristian_c> romeopapa, è proprio lì sotto
<cristian_c> romeopapa, sotto gli extras
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti ecco il mio problema:
<fleurtherock> http://imagebin.org/240204
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, ancora?
<jackbrownhf> Does anyone has experience selecting RecordMyDesktop Audio Source?
<cristian_c> !english | jackbrownhf
<ubot-it> jackbrownhf: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<jackbrownhf> salve ho un problema riguardo l'installazione di bumblebee https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation  non capisco  cosa significa il punto 4: Install Bumblebee using the proprietary nvidia driver:
<jackbrownhf> sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia linux-headers-generic
<cristian_c> jackbrownhf, hai visto il wiki italiano?
<jackbrownhf> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> !bumblebee
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bumblebee'
<cristian_c> jackbrownhf, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee
<jackbrownhf> cristian_c: tnx
<androide> cristian ci sei?
<androide> io ho windows e devo installare ubuntu , dopo l'installazione il sistema utilizza il dual boot?
<TaLaDo> androide, basta che quando installi scegli di installare a fianco di windows
<TaLaDo> androide, quando fai il boot ti chiederà con che sistema partire
<androide> ok grazie
<androide> ok
<hallino1> !info devede
<ubot-it> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.22.0-1 (quantal), package size 2074 kB, installed size 3865 kB
<androide> ma il boot avviene ogni volta che accendo il pc
<androide> ?
<hallino1> !info k3b
<ubot-it> k3b (source: k3b): Sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-5ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 498 kB, installed size 1893 kB
<TaLaDo> androide, e si
<androide> ok
<androide> come faccio ad affiancare ubuntu?
<androide> a windows
<androide> ?
<androide> qualcuno lo sa
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<strempo> ciao
<strempo> ragazzi se mi installo su questo notebook ubuntu 8.04
<strempo> poi posso fare l upgrade per lubuntu 12.10?
<strempo> non riesco a installarmi lubuntu per via di questa maledetta scheda grafica sis
<ubu1204> ciao
<Eclisse> hi,everybody
<Eclisse> I need to know if the ubuntu works on a desktop with the following caracteristics : 1Gb Ram and 1.2Gh Amd Processor
<Eclisse> Thanks
<Eclisse> salve a tutti
<hallino1> Eclisse, I think yes
<Eclisse> avrei bisogno di capire se il sistema operativo UBUNTU funziona su di una macchina con le seguenti caratteristiche : 1 Gb di RAM ed un processore Amd da 1.2 Ghz
<Eclisse> Hi Hallino, thanks
<hallino1> You're welcome Eclisse
<leosacc> ciao :)
<ubu1204> "/s -m Uragano"
<dente34> aiuto!!! mi servirebbe un aiuto,sto cercando di giocare a minecraft su xubuntu 12.10,allora scarico minecraft.jar,e poi ho installato openJDK runtime sia 6 che poi il 7,e cerco di avviare il file come si dovrebbe fare
<dente34> ma mi esce fuori questo
<dente34> The file '/home/daniele/Scaricati/minecraft.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<dente34> vorrei capire cosa fare,su youtube spiegano tt e seguo alla lettera solo che a loro quando lo fanno partire non esce questo
<dente34> grazie mille
<ErVito> dente34: cià, prova a dare un sudo chmod +x /home/daniele/Scricati/minecraft.jar e vedi se la funza
<Guest98924> ciao... si può installare amarok 1.4 su 12.04 lts a qualche modo???? che dite??
<dente34> grazie mille ervito!!!! sei un mito!
<dente34> funziona ora!
<ErVito> Guest98924: vuoi una versione vecchia?
<enzotib> buonasera
<zipsardinia> salve a ttt
<zipsardinia> :)
<strempo> salve
<strempo> ragazzi mi sono scaricato e installato ubu 8.04.4
<strempo> ma al riavvio dice che non trova grtldl
<strempo> e non parte
<sam3000> salve a tutti! =)
<zipsardinia> ma un'altra un po piu recente?
<strempo> non posso metterla per via della scheda video sis
<strempo> è l unica che ha il file xorg.conf
<enzotib> guarda che xorg.conf puoi usarlo anche sulla 12.10
<enzotib> solo che se non c'è viene fatto autodetection
<strempo> si ma non riesco a installare
<strempo> che cos'è gtrldl
<strempo> ?
<strempo> come devo fare con l installazione?
<enzotib> strempo, cambia pc
<strempo> enzotib ora rimetto e ritorno
<strempo> scrivo quello che mi esce
<strempo> enzotib il problema è grldl
<strempo> enzotib il problema è grldr scusa
<strempo> nessuno mi sa aiutare?
<patrick> ciao
<Guest62479> ho bisogno di un consiglio
<enzotib> !chiedi | Guest62479
<ubot-it> Guest62479: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<strempo> enzotib ma quindi la 8.04.4 non posso installarla sul pc?
<Guest62479> voglio installare  ubuntu 12.10 sul mio eeepc non avendo il masterizzatore  ho scaricato unetbootin, ma non trovo la versione 12.10 perchè?
<strempo> scarica universal installer
<strempo> e seleziona: try unlisted version
<Guest62479> li
<Guest62479> universal usb installer?
<strempo> trova su google sisi
<enzotib> !usbwin | Guest62479
<ubot-it> Guest62479: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Guest62479> devo selezionare la voce format E:\...
<Guest62479> ?
<strempo> se hai già formattato la penna che ti intressa no
<Guest62479> no non l'ho formattata, ma è necessario?
<enzotib> Guest62479, che differenza fa, non puoi usarla per altro che per l'installazione
<Guest62479> si ok!
<strempo> enzotib posso usare la 8.04 o mi da problemi?
<enzotib> strempo, è vecchia di quattro anni e mezzo, ma dovrebbe funzionare
<strempo> io ho provato anche con la versione alternate ma non mi va per via della scheda video
<strempo> che poi è un controsenso
<jester-> sera
<strempo> ciao
<Guest62479> scusa ma sono nuovo del mondo linux, per far si che possa scegliere quale sistema operativo usare, devo installarlo su un'altro disco giusto?
<jester-> Guest62479: su altra partizione è più che su atro disco
<Guest62479> ma se ho 2 dischi?
<jester-> o altra partizione di altro disco
<enzotib> jester-, come ogni utente windows, non conosce la differenza tra disco e partizione
<jester-> Guest62479: puoiaerne anche 23 di dischi. lpimprtante è che intalli il boot loader sul ddisco (nonpartizione) che parte la boot
<jester-> enzotib: dici?
<Guest62479> haha stai parlando con un 15enne che hafatto 5 lezioni di informati dove ci insegnavano ad accendere il pc...
<jester-> Guest62479: tutti siamo stati 15enni, si impara cammin facendo informandosi sempre su quel che non si conosce
<Guest62479> la boot è la parte che fa avviare ilpc banalmente dicendo
<strempo> ma una volta usato grub4dos, si installa anche nel bios principale?
<jester-> Steeler: ma va
<strempo> scusate la mia ignoranza
<jester-> Steeler: e perchè mai usare grub4dos
<strempo> ? steeler?
<jester-> strempo: / strempo
<Guest62479> jester  come posso fare il dual boot tra w7 e ubuntu?
<_ivan88_> Buona sera a tutti
<_ivan88_> piccolo problemino nel rinominare le voci di avvio di windows e il grub menu
<Guest62479> sera!
<_ivan88_> chi puo aiutarmi??
<jester-> !qualcino
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qualcino'
<jester-> !qualcuno | _u
<ubot-it> _u: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<strempo> jester mi aiuti perfavore?
<jester-> strempo: a fafr
<jester-> a g
<jester-> made sto cazz di netbook
<jester-> strempo: circa?
<strempo> a levare grud4dos
<jester-> strempo: come lo hai messo
<strempo> l ho usato su penna usb
<strempo> per far partire puppy
<strempo> ora che voglio mettere ubu 8.04.4
<strempo> mi da quest errore di grldr
<Guest62479> ho creato la usb con 12.10 ora cosa devo fare?
<enzotib> _ivan88_, spiega che problema hai, non ho capito
<jester-> strempo: non conosco ne puppy ne grub4dos
<jester-> sul canale puppy ne sapranno
<strempo> è un bootloader
<strempo> serve per creare usb bootabili
<_ivan88_> vorrei modificare le voci del menu graub...nn appena parte il pc...poichè ne nescono troppe a mio giudizio...vorrei avere solo quelle essenziali...
<_ivan88_> e sopratutto vorrei modificarne la posizione
<_ivan88_> mettere windows al primo posto
<_ivan88_> e ubuntu al secondo
<jester-> _ivan88_: la 8.04 equivale a ripa novantenne e non è più supportata da anni
<enzotib> _ivan88_, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<_ivan88_> 10.10
<_ivan88_> il mio vecchio pc nn permette le successive
<_ivan88_> nn le regge
<enzotib> _ivan88_, hai per caso ancora il menu.lst?
<enzotib> _ivan88_, fai il comando: locate menu.lst
<_ivan88_> dove si trova, così lo cerco. Sono un po' arrugginito di unix...
<enzotib> _ivan88_, e metti l'output su pastebin
<_ivan88_> grazie...
<enzotib> !pastebin | _ivan88_
<ubot-it> _ivan88_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> _ivan88_: se devi metter winz il problema grubsticass te lo risolve lui
<jester-> poi installa linux su altra partizione e si metti grub cristiano
<_ivan88_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1455600
<_ivan88_> no no...nn ho quel problema
<_ivan88_> volevo solo mettere ordine
<_ivan88_> al menu di grub
<_ivan88_> rinominare, spostare alcune voci ed eliminarne altre
<strempo> ivan ma sai come diavolo levare grub?
<enzotib> _ivan88_, puoi impostare la voce che parte di default, ed eliminare quelle obsolete, ma è difficile spostarle
<jester-> sembra un accrocchio winz
<enzotib> _ivan88_, posta il contenuto del file /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<_ivan88_> tempo mi ero modificato tutto il menù...parlo di circa 3 anni fà...adesso è una vita ke nn metto le mani su linux...volevo qualke rispolvero e una mano...tutto uqi!!
<_ivan88_> ok :)
<_ivan88_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1455605/
<Guest62479> per installarle ubuntu, dopo aver fatto la chiavetta, devo andare nelle impostazioni di bios e modificare le impostazioni di boot?
<jester-> Guest62479: se non hai un menu di boot da tasto Fx si
<enzotib> _ivan88_, per semplificare potresti avere solo due voci con ubuntu e window, togliendo il kernel vecchio, i recovery e i memtest
<Guest62479> tasto fx? cos'è?
<_ivan88_> esatto...lascerei magari solo 1 recovery del kernel nuovo...nn si sà mai :D
<jester-> Guest62479:  F1  F2 F3 etc wtc
<enzotib> _ivan88_, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<enzotib> _ivan88_, o meglio: dpkg --get-selections | awk '/linux-image/ { print $1 }'
<Guest62479> a ok
<_ivan88_> mmm...ok...
<_ivan88_> ti incollo il risulatto
<_ivan88_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1455620/
<Guest62479> jester ma cosi facendo non creo il dual boot?
<enzotib> _ivan88_, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic
<jester-> Guest62479: ???
<_ivan88_> ok..
<_ivan88_> fatto...
<Guest62479> per installare ubuntu creando un dual boot basta solo modificare le impostazioni della bios?
<jester-> Guest62479: quanti dischi hai
<Guest62479> 2
<jester-> Guest62479: e ubuntu dove lo metti
<enzotib> _ivan88_, ora modifichiamo un file a mano con l'editor: gksu gedit /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+
<_ivan88_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1455627/
<_ivan88_> sembra ci sia stato un errore però..ti ho postato tutto
<enzotib> _ivan88_, no, è tutto ok
<_ivan88_> ok...
<_ivan88_> allora apro...il file
<Guest62479> jester : non so, devo metterlo in un disco particolare?
<jester-> Guest62479: non serve ne particolare ne benedetto
<Guest62479> ok, ma non capisco come fare a instalarlo... fatta la chiavetta?!?
<jester-> !installazione | Guest62479
<ubot-it> Guest62479: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !usb | Guest62479
<ubot-it> Guest62479: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<_ivan88_> <enzotib> ..cosa modifico???
<enzotib> _ivan88_, dopo la riga con "set -e", metti una riga con "exit 0"
<_ivan88_> fatto
<Guest62479> Assicurarsi prima di procedere che sia possibile effettuare il boot da USB nelle impostazioni del Bios.  come faccio!?
<jester-> Guest62479: è vecchio il pc?
<enzotib> _ivan88_, salva e chiudi
<jester-> Guest62479: usare il cd non è più semplice che facilmente già hai il boot da cdrom?
<_ivan88_> ok :)
<Guest62479> no, è un eee pc Seachell
<enzotib> _ivan88_, sudo update-grub
<jester-> Guest62479: che io sappia con atto FX esce un menu di boot, stai attento al boot la prima schermata te lo indica, comunque F6 mi pare
<_ivan88_> perfetto...è sparito
<jester-> o F9
<_ivan88_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1455647/
<_ivan88_> la prima dovrebbe essere ubuntu 10.10 la seconda la recovery???
<enzotib> _ivan88_, sì
<Guest62479> f6 barra selle applicazioni, f9 niente
<_ivan88_> perfetto...riusciamo a portare winzozz al primo posto del menu??
<enzotib> _ivan88_, al primo posto non mi azzarderei, se vuoi lo mettiamo come default, anche se è secondo
<jester-> Guest62479: tutti i pc sono accompagnati da un manuale, consultalo
<jester-> Guest62479: ed eeepc ha 2 hd?
<jester-> cosi piccolo?
<_ivan88_> mmm...facciamo così allora...come mai  è rischioso??
<Guest62479> se vado su compute mi da disco locale c e disco locale d
<enzotib> _ivan88_, no, non lo è, fa vedere di nuovo /boot/grub/grub.cfg, che sarà cambiato
<jester-> _ivan88_: la prima volta che aggiorna grub torna come prima, meglio il metodo enzotib
<_ivan88_> tanto nn aggiorna più il kernel...è fuori assistenza
<_ivan88_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1455655/
<enzotib> _ivan88_, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<_ivan88_> ok...cosa modifico??
<enzotib> _ivan88_, GRUB_DEFAULT="2"
<enzotib> o anche senza virgolette
<_ivan88_> fatto...
<_ivan88_> dunque nn si riesce a spostare in prima posizione e/o rinominare??
<_ivan88_> tanto nn ricevendo più aggiornamenti kernel, nn dorvei aver problemi...
<enzotib> _ivan88_, si potrebbe, ma devo fare una prova
<_ivan88_> ok...
<_ivan88_> io magari faccio 1 riavvio e vedo come funziona??
<enzotib> ok
<_ivan88_> a fra poco
<Guest62479> jester : ma F9 durante l'accensione?
<jester-> yess
<jester-> anche per entrare nel bios mi pare serva un FX
<jester-> se non delte
<jester-> e quando accendi te loindica nella prima schermata
<Guest62479> ah! ok
<Guest62479> quindi spengo, nell'accensione premo f9 metto da usb e?
<jester-> Guest62479: devi avviare con usb attaccata e leggere alla prima schermata quelle tasto usare
<Guest62479> nel manuale c'è scritto f9
<jester-> e allora uas f9
<jester-> mentre parte che lo usb attaccata pigia più volte F9
<enzotib> 45 anime e non parla quasi mai nessuno
<enzotib> ops, sorry
<jester-> eh mica sono perditempo che qui vè
<jester-> prendono in considerazione le domande serie, le fisime non sono contemplate
<Guest62479> ma non mi esce l'opzione usb...
<jester-> Guest62479: uscito il menu?
<jester-> aviator con usb collegata?
<jester-> avviato*
<ivan88QQ> rieccomi
<ivan88QQ> al riavvio come dafualt c'era ancora linux
<Guest62479> si ma un'attimo perchè ho sbagliato!
<enzotib> ivan88QQ, ls /etc/grub.d
<ivan88QQ> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1455693/
<enzotib> ivan88QQ, sudo mv /etc/grub.d/{30,08}_os-prober
<ivan88QQ> fatto
<enzotib> ivan88QQ, sudo update-grub
<Guest62479> allora
<Guest62479> mi esce windows 7 o windows mwmori
<ivan88QQ> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1455699/
<ivan88QQ> sembra tutto apposto
<Guest62479> memory
<enzotib> ivan88QQ, ok, riavvia
<ivan88QQ> ok :)
<Guest62479> jester : e per specificare un opzione avanzata  preme F8
<Guest62479> però è un opzione avanzata di w 7
<Guest62479> jester?
<ivan88aa> rieccomi...
<ivan88aa> adesso mi selezione in automatico la seconda voce...cioè linux recovery
<ivan88aa> però il menù è cambiato
<ivan88aa> al primo posto c'è windows
<Guest62479> scusate ma domani ho scuola
<Guest62479> ciao a tutti, domani pomeriggio ritorno, spero voi possiate aiutarmi ancora!
<enzotib> ivan88aa, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub, e rimetti a zero quello che avevamo messo a 2
<ivan88aa> ok..e poi magari facciamo un update?? prima infatti nn me l'aveva preso il 2...
<enzotib> ivan88aa, sì, serve un sudo update-grub
<ivan88aa> fatto
<ivan88aa> faccio l'ultimo riavvio?? :)
<ivan88_> rieccomi
<ivan88_> ora funziona tutto :)
<ivan88_> <enzotib>...grazie mille
<ivan88_> io esco...
<ivan88_> sei stato gentilissimo
<Torpedo_Smash> buonasera, ho bisogno di aiuto, sono disperato, oggi pomeriggio ho reinstallato ubuntu 12.10 in dual boot con windows xp sul fisso di mio padre, questa sera è andato ad accenderlo e quando va a scegliere windows xp dal grub appare una schermata nera per qualche secondo e poi riappare il grub
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: sa di xp segato
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, ovvero? che devo fare?
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: da ubuntu verifica in che stato è la partizione xp
<jester-> se ci sono tutti ifiles
<Torpedo_Smash> come devo fare?
<Torpedo_Smash> ok un att
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, mi sembra tutto ok, qualche cosa da controllare in particolare?
<Torpedo_Smash> su xp
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: hai più di un hd?
<Torpedo_Smash> no, è un hdd da 120 gb, 33gb per linux e il resto per winxp
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: prova a dare: sudo update-grub
<jester-> e fa vedere l'output sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Torpedo_Smash
<ubot-it> Torpedo_Smash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, ma da linux o dal terminale del grub?
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: da linux
<jester-> si avvia ubuntu?
<Torpedo_Smash> sìsì
<jester-> allora avvia e dai il comando
<Torpedo_Smash> fatto, adesso?
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, fatto, ora riavvio?
<jester-> fa vedere
<Torpedo_Smash> un att
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, un att scusa
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1455812/
<jester-> prova a riavviare in xp
<Torpedo_Smash> ok, un att che provo ora torno
<Torpedo_Smash_> jester-, mi spiace, non va
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash ultima speranza, sudo apt-get ntfsprogs
<Torpedo_Smash_> sempre da linux, no?
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash_:  certo, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash_: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<Torpedo_Smash_> jester-, in che ordine scusa?
<jester-> in cui te li ho scritti
<Torpedo_Smash_> ok
<Torpedo_Smash_> jester-, dopo il primo mi da E: Operazione ntfsprogs non valida
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash sudo apt-get intall ntfsprogs
<Torpedo_Smash_> jester-, penso sia install, no? cmq dopo rimetto quelli di prima?
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<Torpedo_Smash_> fatto
<jester-> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Torpedo_Smash_> jester-, dopo sudo apt-get ntfsprogs mi da ancora E: Operazione ntfsprogs non valida
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<Torpedo_Smash_> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1455829/
<jester-> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<Torpedo_Smash_> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1455831/
<jester-> ok ha riparato i settori di boot, sudo udate-grub e riavvia
<Torpedo_Smash_> adesso?
<Torpedo_Smash_> ok
<Torpedo_Smash_> ora provo
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, nulla, non va
<jester-> Torpedo_Smasha sto punto va reinstallato, fallo senza formattare
<jester-> poi rinstallerai grb da live
<Torpedo_Smash> xp dici?
<jester-> zi
<jester-> sé ciccato qualche file di boot
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, senza formattare intendi di fare ripristina copia invece di installa nuova copia?
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: se hai dati da preservare si, altrimenti vedi tu
<jester-> o puoi fare la copia  della cartella /usera/quelcheè
<Torpedo_Smash> ok, poi per ripristinare grub da live come si fa?
<jester-> da linux
<jester-> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, grazie
<leosacc> notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-22
<peppe_> io ho windows xp solo ke è pieno di virus e volevo installare ubuntu con chiavetta usb solo che ci ho provato ma quando riavvio in computer con la chiavetta mi parte dinuovo windows xp ma non ubuntu come faccio ?
<leosacc> buondì..
<androide> buongiorno a tutta la chat
<androide> ho un problema con l'installazione di kubuntu
<androide> non mi chiede di affiancarlo a windows
<androide> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<cristian_c> androide, la 12.10?
<androide> si
<androide> ho provato a montare l'immagine con demon tools
<cristian_c> android, puoi postare uno screenshot?
<androide> ma mi dice prova libera  ho ulteriori informazioni
<androide> asp
<cristian_c> !image | androide
<ubot-it> androide: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<androide> asp
<androide> non so come postare lo screenshot
<androide> prima d'installare dovrebbe dire di affiacarlo a windows  ho e un passaggio finale?
<dente34> ragazzi mi servirebbe una mano,ho bisogno di hamachi per xubuntu 12.10,però sul sito ufficiale quello nuovo non posso metterlo perchè mi da non ancora disponibile per il tuo sistema operativo,mentre quelli vecchi non li trovo e l'unico che ho trovato mi diceva che il server non era più accessibile
<dente34> mi sapreste dare una mano?
<dente34> grazie mille
<sichv> ho un problema per leggere un dvd
<sichv> mi dice che non ho un programma per decriptarlo
<sichv> mi consiglierete qualche programma per farlo
<sichv> ehi c'è nessuno?!?!?!?
<fabx777> ciao, non mi funziona il microfono (va in playback sulle casse)
<fabx777> 12.04 desktop 64
<fabx777> realtek ALC888, ho settato dentro /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf la riga options snd-hda-intel model=auto anzichè model=generic, altrimenti il microfono non va neanche in playback (muto)
<fabx777> possibile che su Windows 7 questa scheda audio funziona anche in modalità canali separati (front/rear) e su ubuntu non va neanche il microfono?
<adam_> ciao o fatto la domanda la scorsa volta ma non avendo il materiale per provarci o deciso di aspettare,ho fattola clonazione da disco a disco con clonezilla soltanto che il disco sorgente aveva dei settori danneggiati, il disco che uso ora è quello clonato, vorrei sapere se devo aspettarmi dei problemi visto che il disco sorgente aveva settori danneggiati
<cristian_c> adam_, così a intuito, sì
<cristian_c> adam_, fai un controllo del disco
<adam_> come faccia a fare il controllo?
<WebbyIT> Ciao a tutti!
<WebbyIT> Ho installato E17, ma ho un problema con i tasti fn per l'audio: non so a cosa associarli nel menù delle scorciatoie, quindi non funzionano! Qualcuno sa a cosa associarle?
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, sono tra i più facili
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, vuoi conoscere il comando?
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: già!
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: non ho proprio la sezione dell'audio nel gestore delle scorciatoie!
<cristian_c> amixer -q set Master 2- unmute
<cristian_c> XF86AudioLowerVolume
<cristian_c> amixer -q set Master 2+ unmute
<cristian_c> XF86AudioRaiseVolume
<cristian_c> amixer -q set Master toggle
<cristian_c> XF86AudioMute
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, va bene così? :)
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: perfetto, grazie, adesso provo a inserirli :)
<cristian_c> nel caso cambia il valore 2 con altro numero
<WebbyIT> È che ha un funzionamento strano questo gestore delle scorciatoie...
<cristian_c> il problema è che solo gnome rende la vita facile da questo punto di vista
<cristian_c> dovrebbero fare qualcosa di simile anche per gli altri de
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: hai provato E17?
<cristian_c> no
<WebbyIT> Non riesco a capire come inserirli '-.-
<cristian_c> ma tutti gli altri de stanno sulla stessa barca
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, comunque ci sono varie applicazioni dedicate
<cristian_c> il problema è che comunque i comandi li devi scrivere tu
<cristian_c> solo gnome ti permette di selezionare automaticamente l'azione
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: se provo a dare i comandi da terminale mi dà: amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Master',0
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> beh se digiti: amixer dovrebbe uscire il canale Master
<cristian_c> a me ad esempio esce sulla 12.04
<cristian_c> Simple mixer control 'Master',0
<cristian_c>   Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum
<cristian_c>   Mono: Playback 26 [60%] [6.50dB] [on]
<WebbyIT> amixer scontrols Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0
<WebbyIT> Ma scrivendo amixer -q set IEC958 2- unmute non fa effetto
<WebbyIT> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, credo di aver capito
<adam_> cristian_c, mi dici il comando per il controllo del disco?
<cristian_c> amixer scontrols
<cristian_c> adam_, quale applicazione stai usando?
<cristian_c> per la gestione dei dischi?
<cristian_c> *senza '?'
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, puoi postare: amixer scontrols?
<adam_> ho gparted e dischi
<cristian_c> adam_, vai su dischi
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0
<cristian_c> comunque ce l'ho anch'io: Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0
<cristian_c> però volevo vedere l'output completo
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: è quello
<cristian_c> io ho 10 righe di output
<WebbyIT> Se invece do:   Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0
<WebbyIT> Viene Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum   Playback channels: Mono   Mono: Playback [off]
<cristian_c> aallora il problema sembra proprio di enlightment
<cristian_c> *allora
<cristian_c> hai verificato prima che l'audio funzioni in enlightment17?
<cristian_c> se ti esce un solo canale allora è un problema
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: nel senso che funziona? Direi che va bene, sia con le casse che con le cuffie
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, c'è l'applet?
<WebbyIT> E se entro nel pannello sound posso cambiare il volume
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, e alsamixer?
<adam_> ok sono su dischi, faccio dati e testsmart?
<cristian_c> quanti canali escono?
<cristian_c> adam_, devi eseguire il test smart sul disco
<cristian_c> quello clonato
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: alsamixer in effetti non mi mostra i canali
<cristian_c> solo uno immagino
<cristian_c> iec958
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, quindi prima dei tasti fn, devi risolvere questa rogna
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: ho premuto F6, ho cambiato scheda audio e adesso me li mostra
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> adesso puoi andare di amixer
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: se esco da alsamixer non mi rimane salvata la scheda audio...
<cristian_c> cioè i comandi che ho indicato prima
<cristian_c> uhm
<adam_> ok , ho fatto il test esteso
<cristian_c> una volta c'èra asoundconf
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, dovresti fare lo switch della scheda da interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> in modo che si salvi l'impostazione
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: adesso ci provo
<cristian_c> su e17 non saprei che tool viene usato
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: quello audio è uguale a quello Gnome
<cristian_c> uhm
<WebbyIT> anzi, è quello gnome
<cristian_c> e allora non è difficile
<cristian_c> immagino tu stia usando la 12.10
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: 12.04
<cristian_c> ah, meglio
<cristian_c> allora, scheda Hardware
<WebbyIT> ok, ho due voci:
<WebbyIT> Tutte e due con audio interno
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> interessante...
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: 10 minuti che aiuto i miei a scaricare la spesa, intanto grazie per l'aiuto ;)
<adam_> cristian_c, ma è lunghissimo il test esteso...
<cristian_c> c'era anche un test più veloce se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> comunque, meglio esteso che rapido
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: eccomi! Comunque con Unity funzionavano le scorciatoie...
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, perché è sepre gnome
<cristian_c> *sempre
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: I know, il punto è come farlo andare anche adesso :)
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, prima di tutto eevi eseguire lo switch della scheda audio
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: come lo faccio? Ho disabilitato la prima, ma alsamixer continua a non selezionarmi quella giusta!
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, credo che vada selezionata l'altra
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, però io non parlo di alsamixer
<cristian_c> ma del tool grafico
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: uso il tool grafico, ho disabilitato la prima scheda e selezionato la seconda, ma non funziona lo stesso...
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, cioè i canali non appaiono?
<cristian_c> che cosa risponde aplay -l?
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: **** Lista di PLAYBACK dispositivi hardware **** scheda 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], dispositivo 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]   Sottoperiferiche: 1/1   Sottoperiferica #0: subdevice #0 scheda 1: SB [HDA ATI SB], dispositivo 0: ALC269VB Analog [ALC269VB Analog]   Sottoperiferiche: 0/1   Sottoperiferica #0: subdevice #0
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> sembra che uno dei device sia il chip hdmi e l'altro la scheda ati
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, magari uno screenshot mi aiuterebbe a capire meglio
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: appena capisco come si fanno con sto piffero di e17 te lo posto :P
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, io uso scrot da terminale
<WebbyIT> È ancora un po' immaturo come ambiente, ma è davvero veloce... comunque sto installando scrot
<cristian_c> non credo hce vada installato
<cristian_c> può essere che sia di default
<cristian_c> *che
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: https://docs.google.com/open?id=0ByIeGH9eQ4QoZmhvUFpqeVFzQk0
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, ok, devi cambiare il profilo
<cristian_c> quello in basso
<cristian_c> in ogni caso è la seconda opzione
<WebbyIT> Posso scegliere tra spento / stereo analogico input / stereo analogico output / duplex stereo analogico
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: scusami, vado a pranzo, ci provo nel pomeriggio! Intanto grazie davvero per la pazienza ;)
<Fetentone> com'è la combinazione di tasti du Gnome-shell per entrare a chiudere un programma che è rimasto bloccato?
<cristian_c> Fetentone, su gnome shell non saprei, in generale è alt+f4
<androide> quando installo ubuntu non mi chiede affiaca a windows 7
<androide> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: ok, ho capito che sono un'idiota! Il menù del suono di E17 è un altro, e lì come unica uscita mi dà pulseaudio...
<cristian_c> andoride, uhm, mi pare di averla già sentita questa
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, hai trovato una soluzione?
<cristian_c> lol, androide è uscito
<cristian_c> :D
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: mhh no, ho provato a cambiare uscite ma non cambia niente... i comandi sono quelli anche per pulseaudio?
<cristian_c> servirebbe un altro screenshot. La descrizione che hai fatto non è molto chiara
<cristian_c> pulseaudio è un server
<cristian_c> il problema è che non è stato selezionato il dispositivo giusto
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: https://docs.google.com/open?id=0ByIeGH9eQ4QocWdCOUZfdE1DbUU
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, sembra che sia impostato giusto
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, in Dispositivo quali opzioni sono presenti?
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: Predefinito / Audio Interno Stereo Analogico
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> e se riapri alsamixer?
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: continua a non mostrare il volume se non cambio scheda audio
<cristian_c> è evidente, il problema è quello
<cristian_c> magari è meglio uno screenshot di alsamixer
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, trucco: scrot 'MioScreenshot.png' -u -d 5
<cristian_c> 5 sono i secondi di attesa per l'autoscatto
<cristian_c> -u usa il focus sulla finestra attiva
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: interessante, me lo segno, grazie
<WebbyIT> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0ByIeGH9eQ4QocmQxTms3WnpfN1U
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, mi sembra chiaro, hai l'hdmi di default
<cristian_c> invece deve essere il contrario
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: conosci qualche magia per cambiare la situazione? :D
<cristian_c> una volta c'era asoundconf che faceva tutto in modo molto semplice
<cristian_c> bastava asoundconf set-default-card
<cristian_c> l'hanno tolto, non si capisce perché
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922860
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: provo a installarlo
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install paprefs
<cristian_c> no, non esiste più nei repo asoundconf
<cristian_c> cioè proprio non esiste più il comando
<WebbyIT> Ah, cavolo! Paprefs invece cos'è?
<cristian_c> prova
<cristian_c> pulseaudio Preferences
<nicotano> salve
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Too many arguments.
<cristian_c> non so se .asoundrc possa avere effetto
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: proviamo :)
<cristian_c> crea il file e inserisci
<cristian_c> defaults.ctl.card M
<cristian_c> defaults.pcm.card N
<cristian_c> defaults.pcm.device O
<cristian_c> M, N e O dipendono ovviamente dalla tua configurazione
<cristian_c> li devi sostituire con dei numeri
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: quelli corrispondenti alla scheda audio in alsamixer?
<cristian_c> in aplay -l
<cristian_c> suppongo
<WebbyIT> ok, e dove devo mettere quella che deve funzionare? In M, N od O?
<cristian_c> posta l'output di aplay -l
<cristian_c> non lo trovo pi
<cristian_c> *più
<WebbyIT> **** Lista di PLAYBACK dispositivi hardware **** ALSA lib conf.c:1017:(parse_value) card is not a string ALSA lib conf.c:1686:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:2:0:Argomento non valido ALSA lib conf.c:3406:(config_file_open) /home/rpadovani/.asoundrc may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it scheda 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], dispositivo 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]   Sottoperiferiche: 1/1   Sottoperiferica #0: subdevice #0 scheda 
<cristian_c> prima non c'era questo errore
<cristian_c> ma hai salvato il file
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, poi sarebbe meglio usare pastebin, visto che non si capisce molto qui in chat
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: si, ho salvato il file quando l'ho creato
<cristian_c> eh, no
<cristian_c> andava prima impostato
<cristian_c>  cancellalo
<cristian_c> quello postato era un template :D
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1456955/
<cristian_c> defaults.ctl.card 1
<cristian_c> defaults.pcm.card 0
<cristian_c> defaults.pcm.device 0
<cristian_c> credo sia giusto così il contenuto del file
<cristian_c> Salvato il file, credo si debba riavviare tutto alsa
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: *.* Funziona :D
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, grande :D
<cristian_c> ora appare la giusta scheda in alsamixer
<cristian_c> ?
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: si, e anche i comandi che mi hai suggerito funzionano :)
<cristian_c> mannaggia, io ci avevo provato con asoundrc per il jack sense, ma non funzionava una cippa lippa
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, ottimo, problema risolto
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, secondo me questa cosa del multischeda (asoundrc) andrebbe inserita nel wiki (se non c'è già)
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: l'unico che non funziona è quello del mute: silenzia la musica, ma poi non riesco più attivarla, neanche aumentando il volume (che non aumenta)
<cristian_c> ma hai usato l'opzione toggle?
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: si,,
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ce ne sono varie versioni
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, forse va usata un'altra opzione
<cristian_c> VOLUMEDOWN:amixer set Master 5%- &
<cristian_c> VOLUMEUP:amixer set Master 5%+ &
<cristian_c> MUTE:amixer set Master toggle &
<cristian_c> With it you get completely global hotkeys that work anywhere, even in fullscreen games.
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: mhh, no, non esce dal muto... oh, amen, non lo mutizzo mai :D
<cristian_c> uhm
<WebbyIT> E quando ne avrò bisogno metterò l'audio a zero
<WebbyIT> Se diminuisco il volume a zero funziona, se metto il muto no
<cristian_c> il muflone mi aveva indicato un metodo
<cristian_c> amixer set Master 2dB- unmute
<cristian_c> amixer set Master 2dB+ unmute
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: perfetto, adesso devo solo decidere a che tasto assegnarlo ;)
<cristian_c> mi è venuta un'idea artigianale ma semplice
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: scusami, stavo pensado un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> smuti con i comandi postati sopra
<cristian_c> per mutare...
<cristian_c> che cosa?
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: vai avanti, mi sono fatto un trip assurdo, lascia perdere xD
<cristian_c> invece di amixer set Master toggle
<cristian_c> puoi provare con un risicatissimo script
<cristian_c> if muted the unmute
<cristian_c> else mute
<cristian_c> *then
<cristian_c> in bash
<adam_> cristian_c, a appena finito do fare il test del disco, dice che il disco è ok
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, diciamo che tutti e tre i tasti richiamano lo script
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, e switchano a seconda della situazione
<cristian_c> magari c'è un modo più semplice, eh... :D
<cristian_c> adam_, ok
<cristian_c> adam_, quindi almeno non hai settori danneggiati
<cristian_c> da quanto scrivi
<adam_> cristian_c, allora non devo preoccuparmi?
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: questo funziona, grazie mille :D Se ti viene in mente qualcosa di meglio,
<WebbyIT> sai dove trovarmi ;)
<cristian_c> adam_, non saprei, controlla che non sia fortemente frammentato
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, quale funziona?
<cristian_c> :D
<adam_> cristian_c, e come faccio?
<cristian_c> uhm
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: lo script funziona, l'ho assegnato al tasto di mute
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> secondo me dovrebbe stare nel wiki
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: mhhh... il canale è loggato, se ho un po' di tempo in questi giorni butto giù qualcosa, poi ci penserà il gruppo doc!
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> sempre che non ci sia già qualcosa di nascosto nel wiki
<adam_> cristian_c, io sapevo che non ci fosse bisogno della deframmentazione
<cristian_c> beh, così a naso sto pensando ai possibili problemi che potresti riscontrare
<cristian_c> disco danneggiato... no
<cristian_c> deframmentazione... check
<cristian_c> *frammentazione
<cristian_c> adam_, ho pensato: magari se cloni un disco da un disco con settori danneggiato, magari è frammentato
<cristian_c> *danneggiati
<adam_> non saprei, quello che ti posso dire da niubbo e che mi trovo bene, sembra uguale a prima
<adam_> quello che o fatto e la clonazione dell'intero disco, da uno di 160Gb ad uno di 500Gb, il risultato è  che ora ho +o- 300Gb inutilizzati
<strempo> ciao a tutti
<strempo> ciao jester-
<strempo> ragazzi mi consigliate un pdf che spiega bene l hardware?
<strempo> ram, rom etc
<leosacc> ciao
<AnnoDomini75> buon giorno scusate il disturbo, ma sono decisamente nuovo dell'ambiente UBUNTU quindi le mie domande potrebbero essere banali per voi
<AnnoDomini75> c'è nessuno che potrebbe chiarirmi un aspetto sugli utenti del sistema e quelli di apache ?
<AnnoDomini75> c'è nessuno ?
<AnnoDomini75> per chiarirmi un aspetto sugli utenti del sistema e quelli di apache ?
<cristian_c> AnnoDomini75, che cosa, in particolare?
<AnnoDomini75> grazie milla cristian_c per la gentilezza
<AnnoDomini75> sto impazzendo per far si che gli utenti di ubuntu server 12.04 possano avere all'interno della propria home, la possibilità di una directory dove inserire i propri documenti / pagine html ed essere mostrate da apache chiamando l'ip della macchina /nome utente
<AnnoDomini75> non so se son riuscito a spiegarmi
<AnnoDomini75> ma non riesco e non trovo nulla ... a me comprensibile ... on line
<AnnoDomini75> a dire il vero trovo anche info contrastanti, ma non funzionano comunque
<cristian_c> AnnoDomini75, /var/www
<cristian_c> AnnoDomini75, io ci ho installato wordpress
<cristian_c> ad esempio /var/www/cristian/
<AnnoDomini75> ok ... questo lo so ... ma un utente normale non può accedere a /var/www
<AnnoDomini75> e non può gestire solo quello spazio
<AnnoDomini75> provo a spiegarmi meglio
<cristian_c> eh, ma tu parli di 'propri documenti'
<AnnoDomini75> ho 3 utenti
<cristian_c> ogni utente hai i suoi documenti
<AnnoDomini75> provo a spiegarmi
<AnnoDomini75> ogni utente gestisce un sito differente
<AnnoDomini75> se accedo con ssh arrivo alla directory home dell'utente che si è collegato
<AnnoDomini75> ma nella home ovviamente non posso mettere il "sito" che deve andare in var/www/...
<AnnoDomini75> ora come potrei far si che ogni utente possa avere una sotto directory di /var/www/ che gestisca in maniera autonoma?
<cristian_c>  /var/www/utente_1
<cristian_c>  /var/www/utente_2
<cristian_c> ecc...
<AnnoDomini75> ok ma anche se creo /var/www/utente_1
<AnnoDomini75> ecc ...
<AnnoDomini75> come assegno ad ogni singolo utente i diritti su quella directory
<cristian_c> ah, è semplice
<AnnoDomini75> son moooooolto novizio su ubuntu server scusa
<cristian_c> AnnoDomini75, con chown
<AnnoDomini75> ??? ossia ???
<cristian_c> in query
<AnnoDomini75> query su cosa ??? devo fare una chiamata ad un DB?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> AnnoDomini75, guarda in query
<AnnoDomini75> bo ?? ... va be ... comunque è un nuovo punto di partenza per fare delle ricerche e ti ringrazio di questo
<AnnoDomini75> posso farti un altro paio di domande ?
<AnnoDomini75> c'è una GUI per gestire da remoto il server ( che andrà in soffitta nel capannone e non ha ne monitor ne altro) da un browser?
<AnnoDomini75> c'è modo di avere un desktop remoto su windows per cestire il server ubuntu? ed in caso come lo installo?
<cristian_c> AnnoDomini75, guarda tra le schede del client irc
<cristian_c> AnnoDomini75, riguardo la domanda, per quale tipo di connessione?
<AnnoDomini75> io stò accedendo via web dalla pagina http://www.ubuntu-it.org/supporto non ho un client installato quindi non so come cambiare stanza.
<cristian_c> AnnoDomini75, anche per quanto riguarda la seconda domanda, per quale tipo di connessione?
<cristian_c> AnnoDomini75, ah, ok
<cristian_c> AnnoDomini75, ok, allora digita il comando: /query cristian_C
<AnnoDomini75> una connessione via web, http normalissima
<cristian_c> *cristian_c
<cristian_c> AnnoDomini75, non è una connessione molto sicura
<AnnoDomini75> quindi cosa suggerisci?
<cristian_c> dipende dal protocollo
<cristian_c> AnnoDomini75, per quanto riguarda la seconda domanda, utilizza samba
<AnnoDomini75> in pratica io dovrei via browser gestire questo server che sarà in un luogo remoto del capannone...
<cristian_c> azz, ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> il punto è questo: come desktop remoto intendi il controllo via gui del desktop bersaglio, giusto?
<AnnoDomini75> si giusto, forse accedendo al desktop posso amministrarlo in modo più intuitivo che da riga di comando con putty come faccio ora
<cristian_c> comunque, per connettersi a un pc windows, l'ideale è samba
<cristian_c> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<AnnoDomini75> ma samba non condivide solo le cartelle ?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> infatti per il controllo del desktop non va bene
<AnnoDomini75> io avrei necessita di gestire il server apache ... magari con una GUI ...
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/DesktopRemoto
<AnnoDomini75> e gli utenti ... cartelle e permessi ,.. del server ubuntu ... anche li con una GUI o vedendo il desktop in modo remoto sul pc dell'ufficio ...
<cristian_c> ssh e vnc
<cristian_c> dipende da come vuoi farlo
<AnnoDomini75> TeamViewer ... però va solo se son due sistemi desktop
<AnnoDomini75> ed il sistema vnc ... che mi hai segnalato fa vedere il desktop di un sistema windows su un desktop di un sistema ubuntu ...
<AnnoDomini75> la mia casistica è un pò più complessa
<AnnoDomini75> vorrei vedere sul desktop di un sistema windows ... un desktop remoto di un sistema ubuntu server che non ha per definizione desktop visto che si accede solo con riga di comando
<AnnoDomini75> ho letto su vari forum che lo hanno fatto ... ma non siegano mai come o se lo fanno in modo tale che lo capiscono sono gli adetti ai lavori
<Peppe_> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, ho un problema da diverso tempo.. ho ubuntu 12.04 e la ricerca delle applicazioni sulla dash non mi trova nulla.. MAI cosa posso fare ?
<Peppe_> nello specifico ora mi serve avviare thunderbird quindi se qualcuno sa dirmi come si avvia da terminale sarebbe una grande cosa.. ma anche una soluzione generale sarebbe bene accetta
<Peppe_> :D
<cristian_c> Peppe_, thunderbird
<Peppe__> mi è caduta la connessione.. qualcuno mi ha risposto per caso ?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> Peppe_, thunderbird
<cristian_c> Peppe_, prova questi: sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade
<Peppe__> sto provando.. sta "lavorando" il terminale.. aspetto.. :)
<Peppe__> cristian li devo digitare entrambi ?? con il primo comando ho finito.. e ha finito d "lavorare" il terminale
<Peppe__> ora il secondo ?
<Walle84> salve a tutti ragazzi
<Walle84> ho un urgente bisogno di aiuto da qualcuno bravino
<Walle84> sono abbastanza negato con ubuntu ed ho un problemone con un fisso
<Walle84> c'è nessuno cosi gentile da potermi dare una mano?
<cristian_c> Peppe__, sì
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Walle84
<ubot-it> Walle84: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Walle84> :( ho installato ubuntu ma a un certo punto ho schermata nera ed è tutto fermo
<cristian_c> Walle84, a che punto?
<Walle84> in pratica avevo selezionato l'area Roma e poi fatto continua dopo un 5 minuti circa schermata nera
<Walle84> la barra sotto quella che indica a che punto è la fase del processo in corso credo fosse quasi alla fine
<cristian_c> Walle84, non si riprende?
<cristian_c> Walle84, è completamente nera?
<Walle84> ora non so se devo riavviare il pc, perche stavo installando ubuntu 12.04lts al posto di XP che era andato in crash totale e non si avviava
<Walle84> si cristian sono 20 minuti che sta cosi
<Walle84> schermata nera
<cristian_c> Walle84, che caratteristiche ha il pc?
<Walle84> e non si sentono rumorini del pc che magari lavora nell'installazione
<unlui> ser C'E' QUALCUNO PER VEDERE DI RISOLVERE UN PROBLEMA?
<Walle84> cristian  ricordo solo che ha 2.6 ghz e un 512 di ram
<cristian_c> Walle84, in live funziona?
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | unlui
<ubot-it> unlui: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Walle84> hd da 160 giga circa
<unlui> si scusate
<cristian_c> Walle84, poi?
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Walle84, la ram è pochina
<cristian_c> Walle84, non basta per ubuntu
<unlui> allora mi son sparite tutte le icone
<unlui> che devo fare?
<cristian_c> unlui, cme mai?
<cristian_c> *come
<unlui> non capisco cristian
<cristian_c> !veggenti | unlui
<ubot-it> unlui: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<unlui> va nella scrivania legge  le cartelle e si connette
<cristian_c> ?
<unlui> allora
<unlui> si avvia tutto la versione e' la 12.10
<cristian_c> Walle84, dovresti puntare su una derivata
<Walle84> è un MSI , ma non credo sia un problema di ram, cioè nella mia ignoranza almeno suppongo non sia quello
<Walle84> in che senso cristian
<Walle84> intendi tipo xubuntu?
<cristian_c> !requisiti | Walle84
<ubot-it> Walle84: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> !derivate | Walle84
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<cristian_c> lol
<Walle84> cristian ok ora vedo di creare il cd di intallazione di un derivato
<cristian_c> Walle84, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<cristian_c> Walle84, controlla anche l'hash dell'iso prima di masterizzare
<Walle84> ma secondo te potrebbe essere legato alla scheda grafica il problema?
<cristian_c> Walle84, comunque ti avevo domandato anche se va in live
<Walle84> cos'è l'hash dell'iso cris?
<unlui_> naggia manco le finestre di navigazione posso cambiare che
<cristian_c> Walle84, che scheda è?
<unlui_> si resetta tutto
<unlui_> uffffffffffffffffffff
<cristian_c> !md5 | Walle84
<ubot-it> Walle84: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<unlui_> qualcuno mi aiuta a capire?
<cristian_c> unlui_, non sei molto chiaro
<Walle84> non so cristian..in live in che senso, scusami ma sono un nabbone su ste cose , cerco di imparare
<cristian_c> !live | Walle84
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !livecd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'livecd'
<unlui_> si cristian vero ma credimi ho difficolta' con la chat
<cristian_c> -,-'
<unlui_> il punto cardine che tutti i comandi di ubuntu son spariti
<unlui_> tutti
<unlui_> .............
<cristian_c> unlui_, riparti dall'inizio
<unlui_> allora cristian
<Walle84> si cristian la versione è precise desktop i386 come scritto in md5
<unlui_> qualche giorno fa' son spariti comandi
<unlui_> ho provaTO A rinstallare ubuntu
<unlui_> niente
<unlui_> stessa cosa
<cristian_c> unlui_, che significa?
<unlui_> i comandi del laucer non esistono
<cristian_c> cosa è sparito?
<cristian_c> ah
<unlui_> ho scansionato il disco ok
<unlui_> ho scansionato la memoria
<unlui_> ok
<cristian_c> Walle84, ora ti trovo il link
<cristian_c> unlui_. le cose non avvengono così per caso
<cristian_c> unlui_. che cosa hai combinato?
<unlui_> non saprei cristian i primi sintomi son stati spegnimento del pc
<unlui_> poi a seguire la totale assenza di comandi
<cristian_c> !cd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cd'
<cristian_c> unlui_, asp
<Walle84> cristian scusami ma mi consigli  xubuntu o lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Walle84, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<cristian_c> Walle84, con la ram che hai, anche xubuntu farebbe fatica
<cristian_c> se utilizzavi xp su quel pc, allora ti conviene installare lubuntu
<cristian_c> ma prima forse è meglio se lo provi in live
<cristian_c> unlui_, è accaduto all'improvviso senza motivo?
<unlui_> si cristiam
<unlui_> ti diro' di piu'
<unlui_> ho sostituito l'hard disk su unltro pc pensando che fosse ram o altro
<unlui_> stessa cosa
<unlui_> non so' che fare accidenti
<cristian_c> unlui_, prova a reinstallare
<unlui_> domanda
<cristian_c> unlui_, ma windows funziona?
<Walle84> ho capito, cmq anche con xp andava lentissimo , vabbe ora provo a mettere xubuntu sul cd e riprovo ad installare..grazie cmq sei stato gentilissimo, resto qui nel caso ho difficolta :)
<cristian_c> Walle84, lubuntu è una scheggia
<cristian_c> Walle84, però non mi hai detto nulla sul live
<unlui_> avevo un hard disk solo ed esclusivamente ubuntu di windows non ne voglio sentir parlare cristiam
<Walle84> ah nn avevo letto..quindi meglio lubuntu? che cosa ci vado a perdere rispetto a xubuntu?
<unlui_> domanda
<cristian_c> unlui_, era per capire se è l'hard disk che se ne sta andando
<Walle84> il live non l'ho fatto cris, ho fatto direttamente l'istallazione su disco rigido sovrascrivendo xp danneggiato
<cristian_c> Walle84, lubuntu supporta hardware anche più datato di lubuntu
<cristian_c> bastano anche 512 MB
<unlui_> domanda se scarico la 12.10 come la installo?
<cristian_c> Walle84, però non mi hai detto nulla sul live
<unlui_> devo sempre fare il cd del file iso?
<cristian_c> unlui_, prima provala in live
<Walle84> non l'ho fatto il live cristian
<cristian_c> unlui_, puoi fare il live cd o il live usb
<cristian_c> Walle84, come no? Hai scaricato la alternate?
<Walle84> io ho scaricato ubuntu e ho creato il cd di intallazione
<unlui_> come si fa' il live usb cristian?
<cristian_c> Walle84, ma hai letto la pagina di wikipedia?
<cristian_c> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<unlui_> attenzione pero' ricordati che non ho comandi ubuntu attivi ora
<majin> buonasera a tutti ho un problema quando collego il mio dispositivo USB nn me lo monta e quando provo a montarlo ma mi dice che il demone e inibito che faccio?
<cristian_c> ?
<Walle84> si cristian l'ho letto
<cristian_c> majin, apri un terminale e digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> !pastebin | majin
<ubot-it> majin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Walle84> il cd autointallante sta gia nel pc fisso in questione, io parlo dal portatile
<cristian_c> Walle84, non cambia niente, una volta masterizzato il cd, puoi usarlo in modalità live
<majin> cristian ora provo
<cristian_c> 'Prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<majin> fatto ora?
<cristian_c> majin, posta il link a pastebin
<Walle84> si si lo so, ma dovrei riavviare il pc e rifare la procedura..ti ricordo che sta ancora schermata nera..nn ho ancora toccato nulla per non fare danni
<Walle84> ok
<cristian_c> unlui_, non ho capito bene
<unlui_> sei preso cristian
<Walle84> e nel caso funzione poi cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Walle84, a quel punto lo installi
<cristian_c> unlui_, dimmi
<Walle84> hmm aspetta riavvio e provo
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> unlui_, spiegami
<cristian_c> lol
<unlui_> cristian allora
<unlui_> uso ubuntu da almeno 5 anni
<cristian_c> non sembra :D
<unlui_> ora mi e' capitata sta' cosa
<unlui_> certo non ho mai avuto casini
<unlui_> allora ho ora  l'hard disk su un'altro pc
<unlui_> quello che io posso fare ora e'
<cristian_c> il problema potrebbe essere il disco, ma dovresti verificare che funzioni bene windows
<unlui_> lanciare mozzilla
<unlui_> vedere la scrivania
<unlui_> ect ect
<unlui_> tutti e ripeto tutti i comandi ubuntu non ci sono
<cristian_c> unlui_, hai riscontrato problemi con windows?
<unlui__> ecco se cambio pagina non rientro neppure piu'
<unlui__> bohhhhhhhhhhhh
<cristian_c> unlui_, hai riscontrato problemi con windows?
<unlui__> si certo
<unlui__> se ora che e' aperzo mozzilla volessi andare nella scrivania
<unlui__> mi sbatte fuori dalla navigazione
<cristian_c> unlui_, fai un controllo del disco
<unlui__> fatto
<cristian_c> con quale tool?
<Walle84> ecco ora sto nella schermata di installazione..mi da Prova ubuntu oppure installa, faccio prova
<unlui__> ububtu quando le finestre andavano ancora o comunque quando prima dell'istallazione ti chiede la possibilita' di fare il controllo del disco
<cristian_c> Walle84, sì
<cristian_c> unlui_, ma dove?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> unlui_, no, io non intendo il cd, ma l'installazione
<cristian_c> cioè sul sistema installato
<unlui__> non mi parte l'installazione questo e' il punto
<unlui__> ho provato anche a ristallare una versione precedente
<unlui__> niente
<cristian_c> unlui_, ma tu parlavi del sistema installato
<unlui__> ho usato pure un hard disk con su vista per formattare niente non riesco
<Walle84> schermata nera cristian..po è apparsa una stringa ubuntu@ubuntu:$..poi schermata di nuovo nera , ora grigia
<cristian_c> unlui_, non ho capito quali controlli hai fatto
<unlui__> controllo della memoria e del disco con ubuntu
<cristian_c> Walle84, hai controllato l'hash della iso di lubuntu?
<Walle84> si si cmq è ubuntu e me lo stacaricando
<unlui__> tentando di ristallarlo mi dava queste possibilita'
<unlui__> ora no
<cristian_c> unlui_, no, io non parlo del cd
<Walle84> ora ho schermata rosso viola
<cristian_c> unlui_, io parlo del sistema installato sull'hard disk
<cristian_c> Walle84, aspetta
<unlui__> cristian non ho comandi non riesco ada andare sul terminale come lo controllo diversamente?
<Walle84> ok
<cristian_c> unlui_, con un live cd
<cristian_c> unlui_, aspetta
<unlui__> anche versioni datate?
<unlui__> comunque mi dice che e' tutto a posto la mia domanda e' come faccio a formattare tutto e poi ristallare?
<cristian_c> unlui_, puoi farlo da live
<unlui__> ripeto ho solo ubuntu come sistema operativo attivo ora
<cristian_c> unlui_, quali versioni?
<cristian_c> unlui_, ma non ho capito cosa hai provato
<cristian_c> ho capito
<unlui__> a rinstallare
<Walle84> cristian scusa so apparse le icone ma sento ancora che carica qualcosina, come faccio a cambiare la risoluzione xke vedo solo mezzo schermo
<cristian_c> unlui_, allora: prendi il live cd e fai il controllo della partizione da lì
<cristian_c> *del disco
<unlui__> versione 12.10?
<cristian_c> Walle84, cioè esce fuori?
<Walle84> si
<cristian_c> unlui_, sì
<unlui__> e come faccio?
<cristian_c> unlui_, ti dico come fare
<unlui__> non ho capito cristian
<cristian_c> unlui_, prima di tutto avvii la live e scegli 'Prova ubuntu senza installare'
<unlui__> ok poi?
<cristian_c> unlui_, poi scegli disk utility
<cristian_c> insomma lo trovi
<cristian_c> in Amministrazione diciamo, dalla dash non saprei, digitalo
<cristian_c> unlui_, una volta aperta l'applicazione, seleziona il disco dov'è installato ubuntu
<unlui__> cristian ci provo male che vado ritorno a romperti le scatole . devo risolvere sto' casino
<cristian_c> unlui_, troverai qualcosa del tipo: 'SMART Status'
<cristian_c> quindi esegui un test SMART che ti dice se hai settori del disco danneggiati
<unlui__> grazie riprovo tutto sei gentile
<cristian_c> Walle84, uhm
<cristian_c> Walle84, sei su un portatile?
<Walle84> si, ero andato su monito
<Walle84> monitor, cambiato risoluzione e ho lo schermo strisciato
<Walle84> nn vedo piu nulla
<Walle84> sparito tutto
<Walle84> qui sono sul portatile ma il pc sul quale faccio le prove è un fisso
<cristian_c> riporta la risoluzione del monitor a com'èera prima
<cristian_c> *com'era
<cristian_c> ora guardo
<Walle84> eh nn riesco nn vedo nulla
<Walle84> ho schermata rossa con strisce verticali grigie
<Walle84> al centro
<cristian_c> Walle84, quale scheda grafica usi?
<Walle84> non te lo so dire
<Torpedo_Smash> scusate, domanda rapida e banale, che comando da terminale posso dare per disinstallare?
<cristian_c> Walle84, sto guardando come fare
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, che cosa?
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, per installare faccio sudo apt-get install nomepacchetto, per disinstallare sempre col terminale?
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get remove
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, ma non ti vanno bene il software center o synaptic?
<Walle84> ora mi è apparsa la schermata rossa di ubuntu la vedo per metà
<Walle84> sulla sinistra ho un cerchio se clicco sopra apre 3 selezioni
<cristian_c> Walle84, ho un'idea
<Walle84> una di queste è ubuntu
<cristian_c> asp
<Walle84> altra è ubuntu 2d
<Walle84> se premo mi fa immettere qualche scritta
<cristian_c> Walle84, avvia la live con nomodeset
<Walle84> ma nn vedo bene, vedo solo mezza icona
<Walle84> come si fa
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, ok, grazie! --purge potrebbe servire? Synaptic va benissimo solitamente, solo che steam non si vede ne su synaptic ne su usc
<cristian_c> Walle84, ora ti dico
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, purge è una rimozione completa
<Walle84> la versione è ubuntu 12.04 lts
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, su synaptic dovrebbe stare visto che l'hai installato da deb
<cristian_c> Walle84, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, vero, ma non so perché non lo vede, il terminale è la mia ultima speranza
<cristian_c> Walle84, quando arrivi al menù iniziale di ubuntu, digita F6
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, ma ti ricordi il nome esatto del pacchetto?
<Walle84> quello dove mi chiede se installa o solo provare?
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, certo, steam.deb
<cristian_c> Walle84, e quindi spunti l'opzione nomodeset
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, non mi ricordo se era quello
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, digita: dpkg -l | grep steam
<Walle84> cmq sto riavviando , vediamo un po che succede
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, che esce?
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1457599/
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, ok, puoi procedere
<cristian_c> strano che synaptic non te lo segnali
<cristian_c> magari non ha selezionato l'opzione Tutti per i repository
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, boh, ora controllo
<cristian_c> comunque, se vuoi, purga da terminale
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install --purge remove ...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get --purge remove ...
<cristian_c> XD
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, LOL, comunque i repo ci sono tutti, ora provo con il terminale
<Walle84> ok cris ci sono di nuovo su prova o installa
<Walle84> faccio f6?
<cristian_c> sì
<Walle84> non succede nulla
<cristian_c> non appare un menù
<cristian_c> ?
<Walle84> no
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<cristian_c> guarda l'immagine
<Walle84> sta ferma ho la lista linguaa  sinistra a tendina e le 2 opzioni a centro schermo
<Walle84> si si faccio f6 ma nn succede nulla
<Walle84> nn ho quella schermata li
<Walle84> non esce
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> 19:31:49 <Walle84> ok cris ci sono di nuovo su prova o installa
<cristian_c> quale schermata compare?^
<cristian_c> *?
<Walle84> allora sono su schermata bianca di benvenuti a sinistra a tendina ho le lingue
<cristian_c> Walle84, non mi hai ascoltato allora? :(
<Walle84> al centro ho Prova ubuntu oppure installa ubuntu
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> e prima di questa schermata cos'era apparso?
<Walle84> nulla schermata rosso viola che caricava
<Walle84> ubuntu 12.04 e 4 pallini sotto che giravano in segno di caricamento
<cristian_c> Walle84, non è possibile
<Walle84> ti giuro
<cristian_c> probabilmente hai fatto clic su Installa
<Walle84> no no, nn ancora ho cliccato nulla
<cristian_c> e prima della schermata di caricamento?
<Walle84> infatti posso cliccare o installa oppure prova senza installare
<Walle84> avevo semplicemente premuto il tasto reset del pc
<Walle84> poi nn ho toccato piu nulla
<cristian_c> Walle84, ricapitoliamo
<cristian_c> avvii il pc e...
<Walle84> avvio il pc e parte a leggere il boot dal cd
<Walle84> ora lo faccio cosi facciamo passo passo
<Walle84> ora ho riavviato pc
<Walle84> partita lettura cd
<Walle84> ho schermata nera con batteria e omino basso centro
<Walle84> ora schermata sempre nera con scritto ubuntu 12.04 e 4 pallini che girano sotto
<cristian_c> 19:40:23 <Walle84> ho schermata nera con batteria e omino basso centro
<cristian_c> non ho capito questo passaggio
<Walle84> ora schermata nera
<Walle84> niente era una schermata nera e in basso c'erano una batteria e un omino raffigurati
<cristian_c> mai vista
<Walle84> ora ho schermata rossa
<Walle84> stanno comparendo in alto destrodelle icone
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, è andata, ma c'è un problema, è rimasto un lanciatore pendente nella categoria giochi di un gioco che stavo scaricando con steam, se lo lancio mi dice, giustamente, che manca steam per avviarsi, come posso toglierlo? (uso Xubuntu)
<Walle84> ora apparso un cerchietto bianco che carica
<Walle84> al centro schermo
<cristian_c> Walle84, mai vista una roba del genere
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, controlla in 7usr/share/applications
<Walle84> cioè invece del puntatore del mouse ho un pallino bianco come per dire "in caricamento"
<cristian_c> */usr/share/applications
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<Walle84> ecco ora mi è apparsa la schermata di benvenuti
<Walle84> tutta bianca con bordo superiore nero
<Walle84> sulla sinistra ha una lista lingue a tendina
<Walle84> al centro ho 2 opzioni
<Walle84> prova ubuntu
<Walle84> installa ubuntu
<cristian_c> quindi non ti permette di provare il sistema in live
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, non ci sta in quella directory
<Walle84> si , ho prova ubuntu, se ci clicco me lo fa provare
<cristian_c> mmmhhh
<Walle84> ora clicco e vediamo
<Walle84> ok ho premuto prova ubuntu
<Walle84> sta caricando
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, /usr/share/games
<cristian_c> controllo
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, non c'è neanche lì
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, dov'era stato installato steam?
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, hai un editor del launcher?
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, dove compare il lanciatore?
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, apro il menù applicazioni (clicco sul topo per intenderdi), vado su giochi e tra i giochi mi appare team fortress 2
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, ah, usi xubuntu?
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, sì, te l'ho scritto sopra :p
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, sudo updatedb && locate fortress
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, purtroppo xubuntu non ha un editor di lanciatori
<cristian_c> è una cosa di cui mi ero lamentato già in passato
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, hai ragione!
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, ha ridato questo /usr/share/help-langpack/en_GB/aisleriot/fortress.xml
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, credo che il file desktop sia stato cancellato con il purge
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, prova ad eseguire il logout
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, dici il file desktop che sta nella home?
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, team fortress è stato installato sotto forma di deb?
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, no, solitamente tutti i file .desktop stanno in /usr/share/applications
<cristian_c> Walle84, come va?
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, non ne ho idea, lo stavo mettendo tramite steam
<Walle84> allora cristian ha finito di caricare
<Walle84> ho messo risoluzione 800 x 660e vedo tutto
<cristian_c> ok
<Walle84> tutto ok
<Walle84> mo che faccio?
<cristian_c> Walle84, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Walle84
<ubot-it> Walle84: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> così vediamo la sched
<cristian_c> *scheda
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, esegui un logout
<Walle84> lspci -k dove lo trovo
<Walle84> nn ho capito
<cristian_c> Walle84, apri un terminale e digitalo
<Walle84> quale terminale
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, ho trovato questo vedi se può servire, ora faccio logout http://paste.ubuntu.com/1457671/
<Walle84> io nn ho mai usato linux sn a zero
<Walle84> su xp facevoclic detro su risore computer poi proprieta
<cristian_c> Walle84, apri un terminale e digitalo
<Walle84> qui nn so come fare
<Walle84> dove si apre sto terminale?
<Walle84> se mi dici cosa cliccare lo faccio
<cristian_c> Walle84, dal pulsante di menù in basso a sinistra
<Walle84> ho il cestino
<Walle84> poi spazi di lavoro
<Walle84> poi impostazioni di sistema
<cristian_c> tutto a sinistra
<cristian_c> Accessori
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, ho riavviato proprio, ma nulla
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, un secondo
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, sì tranquillo
<Walle84> quindi clicco su impostazioni di sistema?
<cristian_c> Walle84, ma stai usando lubuntu?
<Walle84> no ubuntu 12.04
<Walle84> lts
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, sto guardando
<cristian_c> Walle84, -,-'
<cristian_c> Walle84, forse mi confondo, ma avevi tu la ram a 512 MB?
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, ok, tranqui
<Walle84> si ma lubuntu lo sto scaricando ci vuole 1 ora
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, quasta cosa mi mette in difficoltà
<Walle84> ora provavo cmq ubuntu che avevo creato gia il cd
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, qui ci sono molti utilizzatori di steam
<cristian_c> Walle84, -,-'
<cristian_c> Walle84, con 512 MB non vai da nessuna parte
<Walle84> infatti va a scatti di bruto
<cristian_c> Walle84, lascia perdere ubuntu
<Walle84> brutto
<cristian_c> concentrati su lubuntu
<Walle84> si si metterò lubuntu lo sto scaricando
<cristian_c> e poi provalo in live
<Walle84> nel frattempo come faccio a dirti le caratteristiche del pc?
<Walle84> da ubuntu 12.04 lts
<cristian_c> Sì
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, quindi che posso fare? Non posso installare un gestore di lanciatori?
<cristian_c> vai nella dash e digita terminal
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, c'era lxmed
<cristian_c> io avevo installato quello su ubuntu qualche anno fa
<cristian_c> *xubuntu
<cristian_c> Walle84, vai nella dash
<Walle84> sn andato su myunity
<Walle84> ora sono in dash
<cristian_c> digita terminal
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, su software center non lo trova
<cristian_c> infatti non è nei repo
<Walle84> dove lo digito, nn ho dove scrivere
<cristian_c> Walle84, nella dash
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, quindi ti crea un lanciatore per ogni gioco di steam?
<Walle84> cristian io sono nella dash, ma non c'è uno spazio in cui scrivere dei comandi
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Walle84, non c' nemmeno una casella di testo?
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, sì, infatti
<cristian_c> uhm
<Walle84> eh no
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, che cosa succede se fai clic destro sul lanciatore di menù?
<cristian_c> Walle84, allora digita Alt+F2
<Walle84> perfetto
<cristian_c> *premi
<Walle84> ora posso scrivere
<cristian_c> e digiti: gnome-terminal
<cristian_c> non capisco perché nella dash non appare nessuna casella in cui scrivere
<Walle84> fatto
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, lo lancia
<cristian_c> si è aperto il terminale?
<Walle84> non succede nulla
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, clic destro, non sinistro
<cristian_c> Walle84, hai digitato gnome-terminal?
<Walle84> si
<cristian_c> allora il tuo pc non ce la fa
<Walle84> premo anche invio ma nulla
<Walle84> resta cosi
<cristian_c> Walle84, il minimo è un 1 GB di ram
<cristian_c> per unity ancora peggio
<Walle84> mica devo mettere tipo una / avanti al comando?
<cristian_c> no
<Walle84> ok
<Walle84> cmq strano
<cristian_c> hai scelto la versione sbagliata
<Walle84> hahahah
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, ho capito, lo lancia comunque
<cristian_c> Walle84, ubuntu/unity è adatto a pc moderni
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, ok
<Walle84> ok
<Walle84> cmq mo scarico lubuntu sto al 35 %
<Walle84> mi dice ancora 40 minuti
<Walle84> cmq quando la scarico e creo il cd
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, avevi installato soltanto team-fortress?
<Walle84> dici che devo prima lanciare il live e installarlo dopo da li o installo direttamente
<cristian_c> Walle84, prima controlla ll'hash
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, sìsì
<cristian_c> *l'hash
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, sto cercando di capire come si ciama il pacchetto di team fortress
<cristian_c> *chiama
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, ok, grazie
<Walle84> vabbe ma l'hash me lo dain automatico
<Walle84> cmq controllerò
<cristian_c> Walle84,  in che senso?
<Walle84> scusa l'hash sarebbe il nome del file che mi scarica?
<cristian_c> no
<Walle84> allora non ci ho capito nulla
<cristian_c> !md5 | Walle84
<ubot-it> Walle84: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Walle84> io sto scaricando lubuntu-12.10-desktop-i385.iso
<Walle84> scusa i386.iso
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, hai una cronologia dei download?
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, ma di steam? No
<Walle84> ok cristian ora ho riletto e ho capito
<Walle84> un casino cmq Linux, diventerò matto hihihhi
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, quando hai selezionato team fortress, hai scaricato un file d'installazione?
<cristian_c> tipo un eseguibile
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, no, metti avvia gioco su steam, se lo scarica e installa da solo
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, se non sbaglio, si possono lanciare i giochi anche da terminale
<cristian_c> magari nell'output è scritta qualche info
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, non ne ho la più pallida idea
<cristian_c> sì, lo so per certo
<Torpedo_Smash> ok, ora te lo posto
<cristian_c> ok
<davyde84> io ho appena scaricato i giochi di humble bundle 7
<cristian_c> :D
<Torpedo_Smash> Impossibile eseguire il comando "steam steam://rungameid/440". Esecuzione del processo figlio "steam" non riuscita (File o directory non esistente)
<davyde84> shank 2 e' troppo figo
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, ho notato che c'è ancora /home/alex/.steam magari provo ad eliminarlo?
<cristian_c> steam steam://open/games
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, cosa c'è dentro?
<cristian_c> davyde84, eppure questo bundle non entusiasma molto
<davyde84> io non ero riuscito a scaricare il primo shank.. lho preso solo per shank 2 il resto si e' giocabilino anche se non sono un giocatore incallito
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, bin bin32 root steam bin64 registry.vdf steam.pid
<davyde84> io di solito giocavo nel MUD clessidra
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, vedi se all'interno c'è wualche lanciatore
<cristian_c> *qualche
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, ok, ma se lo cancello tutto che danni potrei fare? alla fine non c'è più  il sw, no? :(
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, in /home/alex/.steam/steam/SteamApps ci sono diversi file che si chiamano Team Fortress 2 con diverse estensioni
<cristian_c> .desktop?
<Torpedo_Smash> no
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, ls -a .steam/steam/SteamApps/
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1457761/
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, comunque cancella .steam
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, ùok!
<cristian_c> e, fatto questo, esegui il logout
<Torpedo_Smash> ok
<cony> scusate ho dei seri problemi con la mia realise
<cony> sos 10.10
<cristian_c> !ciclo
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<cristian_c> !ciclo | cony
<ubot-it> cony: please see above
<cony> il mio super os  10.10 meveric e praticamente  impraticabile
<cristian_c> cony, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci
<Torpedo_Smash> nulla, ora devo cenare, riprovo dopo, grazie comunque!
<cony> usu la realise in live
<cristian_c> cony, 10.10 Maverick Meerkat Ottobre 2010 Aprile 2012 Link Download
<cony> ma non si riesce fare
<cristian_c> cony, hai letto?
<cony> uso il live cd  sos 10 10 le nuove versioni non mi piacciono per via di unity amo il desktop gnome
<cristian_c> cony, usa un'altra versione allora
<cristian_c> cony, non esiste solo unity
<cony> si leggo ma vogli sapere dato che uso il live dvd senza disco fisso tutti i miei problemi derivono dal fatto  che non sono amministratore mi trovo in thailandia e qui  siamo visti male
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> cony, puoi usare ad esempio la live della 10.04, poi c'è anche la fallback
<cony> gli haker governativi bloccono le mie azioni discarico
<cristian_c> non pensavo che la thailandia fosse una dittatura
<cristian_c> almeno a livello della cina
<cony>  forse peggio non riesco ha scaricare open sorce  la connessione cade
<cony>  la fanno cadere
<cristian_c> ...
<cristian_c> cony, fatti spedire il cd da canonical
<cony>  ho molti live cd e dvd
<cristian_c> shipit
<cristian_c> ma tutti vecchi, giusto?
<cristian_c> cony, strano che non ti sia saltata la connessione in questo momento
<cony>  mi sono  arrivati molti bei dvd  ma appena sono in rete tutto si blocca
<cristian_c> ...
<cristian_c> che te ne fai della rete se non hai la connessione?
<cony> no ho le ultimissime edizioni di Sabayon  kobuntu mint ecc
<cristian_c> 'ma appena sono in rete tutto si blocca'
<Focaccio> buonasera
<cony>   si sedo fare un upgrate ho scaricare   un programma softer center il pc si blocca numerosi errrori
<cristian_c> cony, è normale senza connessione decente
<cony> ma no la connessione  e ottima qui
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cony>  il problema e il controllo del traffico
<Focaccio> ho comprato oggi una scheda wireless pci, ma sembra funzionare peggio della mia vecchia chiavetta wifi, è possibile che sia un problema di driver?
<cristian_c> cony, a che scopo ti dovrebbero impedire di scaricare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Focaccio, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Focaccio
<ubot-it> Focaccio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cony>  no ti ripeto  ho una connessione ottima wifi
<cristian_c> cony, spiegati meglio allora
<cristian_c> cony, scaricati una versione di ubuntu supportata
<cony>  allora l open sorce e osteggiato per via di interessi  almeno credo
<cristian_c> credo abbiano cose più importanti le autorità
<cony>  tutto funziona ma probabilmente ci sono dei blocchi
<cristian_c> altrimenti sconfiniamo nel complottismo
<Focaccio> christian, non sono sullo stesso pc dal quale ho il problema.
<cristian_c> Focaccio, allora è abbastanza difficile aiutarti
<cristian_c> Focaccio, ce l'hai vicino?
<cony>  no mio caro il problema e che ubunto opùback trak qui fanno paura tails
<cristian_c> uhm
<Focaccio> si è disponie di internet via cavo
<cristian_c> cony, provato con i torrent?
<cristian_c> Focaccio, non ho capito
<cony>  si scendono le mie belle realise coi tirrent ma poi mi ritrovo che se vado in rete il pippo si blocca  ho mi rimanda dei segnali di blocco
<Focaccio> christian, il pc con problemi cel'ho a portata e dispone di internet (eth)
<cristian_c> cony, quindi riesci a scaricare le iso?
<cristian_c> Focaccio, ottimo
<cristian_c> Focaccio, collegati qui con quello
<Focaccio> christian, ho usato pastebin dall'altro pc: paste.ubuntu.com/1457821
<cony>  si  ci riesco con fatica ma ci riesco  e controllo anche MD% SUN
<cony>  ma poi crash in continuazione
<_naxil_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Focaccio, Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Focaccio> christian, è quella
<cristian_c> cony, beh, e non riesci a installare?
<cristian_c> Focaccio, ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> focaccio, tecnicamente dovrebbe funzionare meglio
<cristian_c> *Focaccio
<cony> io non installo mai uso solo il DVD  il mio pippo non ha neanche hard disk
<_naxil_> ciao
<cristian_c> cony, ah, già
<cristian_c> cony, perché non instali su pendrive?
<cristian_c> *installi
<_naxil_> cristian_c,  mi dici na cosa sui file rar? come iposto la password per estrarre direttamente da linea di comando?
<cristian_c> cony, così non tocchi l'hard disk
<cristian_c> _naxil_, password?
<_naxil_> si dai. gli archivi con password
<cony> ne  ho una ventina istallo su penne tutto ora sto girando con un dvd usb esterno
<Focaccio> christian, ifconfig -a : wlan0 è  la chiavetta  che ormai non serve paste.ubuntu.com/1457832
<cristian_c> cony, o è un dvd o è usb :D
<_naxil_> ho dei file .rev e devo ricostruire un po' di archivi.. ma per ognuno mi richiede la pass.. e' noioso
<_naxil_> sono 43.. e' na noia
<cristian_c> Focaccio, hai una moltitudine di reti :d
<cristian_c> *:D
<cony> io non ho un hard disk ora sono su un net book
<cristian_c> _naxil_, però non ho capito cosa c'entrano i .rev con i .rar
<cristian_c> cony, appunto, installa su pendrive
<_naxil_> scusa non servono a ricostruire i rar?
<Focaccio> christian, già XD
<cristian_c> _naxil_, ma non puoi ricostruire in un formato più decente?
<cristian_c> focaccio, a cosa corrispondono?
<_naxil_> se sono rar quelli che ho scaricato.. che colpa ne ho?
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> _naxil_, ce le hai le password?
<_naxil_> il fatto che ho capito il comando per ricostruirli
<_naxil_> si
<_naxil_> ho la pass
<cristian_c> ok
<_naxil_> e' che per tutti i file da ricostruire che sono 43 mi richiede la pass
<_naxil_> ed e' un po noioso
<cony>  ma ne ho tante con varie realise ma i problemi non cambia  ora chiedo il problema e perche sono in live senza securiti e root privilegi
<cristian_c> _naxil_, hai controllato il man di rar
<cristian_c> ?
<_naxil_> si
<Focaccio> cristian_c, ho 2 schede ethernet , la chiavetta usb wlan0 e la nuova pci wireless wlan1
<_naxil_> dice p[passwordè
<cristian_c> cony, hai provato a installare su pendrive la 12.04 o la 10.04, o la 11.10?
<Focaccio> cristian_c eth2 e wlan0 sarebbero inutilizzate non farci caso
<cristian_c> _naxil_, asp
<cony> ma si li ho tutte
<cristian_c> Focaccio, iwconfig
<cristian_c> cony, però non capisco: tu parli di live però dici anche che hai installato su pendrive
<cony> vecchie e nuove  ho bhody chacra mint ubuntu ultimate edition 3.4 super os
<cristian_c> cony, o è una live oppure è una instalazione
<cristian_c> *installazione
<cristian_c> _naxil_, sto guardando
<Focaccio> cristian_c, iwconfig: paste.ubuntu.com/1457855
<cony>  no  con disk creator tramite iso immage
<cristian_c> focaccio, prova ad attivare wlan1
<cony> con 4 gb mi faccio in pratica  una chiavetta senza login
<cristian_c> cony, non penso tu abbia eseguito un'installazione su pendrive
<Focaccio> cristian_c, cosa intendi per attivare?
<cristian_c> cony, magari hai creato una live usb
<cony>  conosci il disck creator_
<cristian_c> Focaccio, l'interfaccia di rete wlan risulta disattivata
<cristian_c> cony, no, ma il problema forse si può risolvere facilmente
<cony> stratup disck creator su tutte le realise_
<cristian_c> !persistente | cony
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'persistente'
<cristian_c> !usbpersistente | cony
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usbpersistente'
<cristian_c> lol
<cony>  e cosi che le faccio mi si salva uno spazzio di circa un gb di spazio
<cristian_c> cony, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<cony> conosco la procedura da anni
<cony>  ho 20 penne coi sistemi linus
<cristian_c> cony, posta: sudo fdisk -l
<cony> scusa cristian con cosa stai girando tu_
<cristian_c> io sono con ubuntu 12.04 installata su partizione dell'hard disk
<cony> ti dico  i miei terminali non girono bene
<cony> $ sudo fdisk -l non gira
<cony>  ho anche gli UBUNTU REMIX IN ITALIANO
<cristian_c> ah, già
<cony> e mi trovo in CHIANG MAI IN THAILANDIA DEL NORD
<cristian_c> che cosa ti risponde il terminale?
<cristian_c> allora: fdisk -l
<cony> non risponde
<cristian_c> cioè?
<cony> apetta un comando
<cony> ho una nuova riga o shell
<cristian_c> ?
<cony> ora ci riprovo
<Focaccio> cristian_c, la cosa strana è che la chiavetta wifi vede la mia rete al 15% mentre la scheda wifi PCI spesso non vede la rete ma se la vede ha il 50% di segnale
<cony> no non parte
<cony> il terminale non risponde
<cony> il sofwarecenter non mi lascia scaricare nuovi programmi
<cony> i donwload si interrompono
<cony> i torret non sempre riesco a portarli a termine
<cony>  gli ap grate di sicurity sono negati
<cony> la lingua in italiano e negata solo  parzialmente il reto solo inglese
<cony> pero  sono solo user
<cony> cristian ci sei_
<cony> [master] software-center crashed with DatabaseModifiedError in _database_gen_postlist_iter()
<cony> DOVE SEI CRISTIAN
<cony> CI SEI ANCORA
<CONY_> SALVE
<enzotib> !maiuscolo | CONY_
<ubot-it> CONY_: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<CONY_> scusate
<CONY_>  ma non lo sapevo
<CONY_> in quanti siamo in questo momento
<CONY_> comunque pare che i miei crash non si risolvono probabilmente per via che non sono amministratore del sistema
<CONY_> ringrazio cristian per la sua pazienza e  la chat ci risentere e la prima volta ci risenteremo alla prossima datemi una dritta per poter avere ulteriori informazioni
<Walle84> c'è cristian?
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<Walle84> sera, ragazzi volevo installare Lubuntu
<Walle84> ma per soli 3 mb non potevo metterlo su cd
<Walle84> allora ho provato a farlo sul dvd e me lo ha messo
<Walle84> solo che se metto il dvd nel pc dove installare..mi esce:  Boot from CD: Loading bootlogo...  e rimane cosi impiantato
<Walle84> purtroppo da pen drive nn riesco a installare che sto pc vecchio nn le riconosce credo , avra bisogno dei driver
<cristian_c> Walle84, puoi provare con plop
<Walle84> ciao cristian
<Walle84> cosa sarebbe plop
<Walle84> forse ho capito, un programma per rendere la pen drive bootable
<cristian_c> Walle84, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PlopBootManager
<Walle84> giusto?
<cristian_c> guarda il link
<Walle84> cristian non ci sto capendo molto, in pratica io devo sul portatile fare tutte le operazioni alla pen drive della kingston da 4gb
<Walle84> per poi inserirla nel fisso dove di solito nn la legge e fare l'installazione
<Walle84> del sistema operativo Lubuntu
<cristian_c> Walle84, è come hai scritto tu, permette di fare il boot da usb anche su pc vecchi
<Walle84> perfetto puoi aiutarmi passo passo?
<cristian_c> prova a seguirla piano piano
<Walle84> allora l'ho scaricato in formato zip
<Walle84> ora ho la pendrive inserita e vuota
<cristian_c> Walle84, scegli una delle modalità (quella a te più congeniale)
<Walle84> devo metterlo sulla pen drive cosi com'è?
<Walle84> e poi infilarla nel pc in questione? nn capisco
<cristian_c> Walle84, cosa c'è nello zip?
<Walle84> nello zip c'è il ploop boot manager 5.0
<cristian_c> una cartella?
<Walle84> ce ne sono tante
<Walle84> windows
<Walle84> pcmcia
<Walle84> linux
<Walle84> install
<Walle84> experimental
<Walle84> doc
<Walle84> il rsto sn file di testo e uno è un file iso
<cristian_c> !enter | Walle84
<ubot-it> Walle84: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> Walle84, cioè lo zip contiene tante cartelle?
<Walle84> si
<cristian_c> o una sola cartella che contiene varie sottocartelle?
<Walle84> 1 cartella che contiene 6 sottocartelle
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Walle84, l'hai disizzippato nella home
<cristian_c> ?
<Walle84> no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> quale sistema è installato sul tuo hard disk (scusa se non me lo ricordo)?
<Walle84> ho xp
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, ciao
<cristian_c> Walle84, ok, disizzippalo da qualche parte
<cristian_c> *disizippalo
<Walle84> cris devo andare a cenare torno subito e continuiamo
<cristian_c> a quest'ora? :D
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, nel frattempo ti è venuta qualche idea?
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, non hai cancellato la directory nascosta di steam (.steam)?
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, l'ho fatto, sì ;)
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, e il launcher è sempre lì?
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, sì, un att devo provare una roba che mi è venuta in mente un'idea
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, ma non hai eseguito un logout?
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, fatto! :D comunque sì che avevo fatto il logout, avevo persino spento il pc
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, ls /usr/share/applications
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, comunque ora ci sono riuscito, ho cancellato il lanciatore dal menù delle app
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, come hai fatto?
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, quale menu?
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, menù delle applicazioni, click destro sul sorcio di xfce -> proprietà -> modifica menù
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, ho cercato il lanciatore in questione e l'ho eliminato
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, quindi sul pulsante 'start' diciamo :)
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, sì, il suo equivalente ;p
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, ottimo
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, ma c'era il percorso del lanciatore?
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, cioè dove si trovava il file desktop
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, no, purtroppo, solo il comando che chiamava
<cristian_c> però credo che ci fosse
<cristian_c> almeno credo
<cristian_c> solo per curiosità
<cristian_c> :D
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, pure su gli altri lanciatori c'è scritto solo il comando che chiamano, tipo Frozen Bubble c'è "frozen-bubble", ma un campo percorso o pathname non ci sono ^_^ l'importante è aver risolto, grazie per l'aiuto!
<cristian_c> ok
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, comunque ora ho trovato tutti i file .desktop che si stanno sul pc con catfish, se c'è dovrebbe chiamarsi tipo teamortress.desktop no?
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, non è detto, e comunque l'hai eliminato
<cristian_c> magari era tf2.desktop
<cristian_c> chi lo sa?
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, bang! trovato! in /home/alex/.local/share/applications c'è Team Fortress 2.desktop
<Torpedo_Smash> lo elimino?
<cristian_c> pensavo lo avessi già eliminato prima
<cristian_c> comuqnue sì
<cristian_c> *comunque sì
<cristian_c> è il lanciatore
<Torpedo_Smash> bene, tolto. Comunque lo avevo tolto dal menù, evidentemente non lo avevo tolto davvero dal computer :)
<Torpedo_Smash> ma solo dal sorcio :p
<cristian_c> mi sembra strano
<cristian_c> senza quel file non dovrebbe comparire nel menù
<Torpedo_Smash> sìsì, ma infatti non c'è pi
<Torpedo_Smash> più
<cristian_c> nel file desktop ci sono tutte le indicazioni necessarie: icona, comando, categoria (giochi), ecc...
<cristian_c> te ne puoi accorgere aprendo un qualsiasi altro file .desktop
<Torpedo_Smash> capito
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, beh, grazie ancora una volta! Ti auguro buone feste!
<cristian_c> grazie :)
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, di nulla ;) a presto!
<Walle84> rieccomi, cris ci ho rinunciato non ci riesco
<Walle84> aspetto che mi si scarica Lubuntu alternat
<Walle84> che ha644 che riesco a mettere su cd
<cristian_c> Walle84, qual'è il problema?
<Walle84> poi riprovo
<Walle84> il problema che Lubuntu 12.10 che ho messo su dvd non si installa
<Walle84> rimane su loading bootlogo e nn va
<cristian_c> Walle84, prova con usb
<Walle84> ho pensato di crere una pendrive bootable ma non ci riesco
<cristian_c> Walle84, hai controllato l'hash?
<Walle84> si
<cristian_c> Walle84, perché?
<Walle84> l'hash è quello
<Walle84> non so cris..e che il pc fisso quello dove installare il SO non legge le pen drive
<Walle84> essendo vecchio
<Walle84> con unitbootin l'ho messo il file iso sulla chiavetta ma nn la legge lo stesso
<cristian_c> Walle84, ma quello è il pc, per questo ti ho consigliato plop
<Walle84> ci ho messo dentro anche il zip plop ma nn va manco quello
<cristian_c> *per questo motivo
<cristian_c> Walle84, ma hai seguito la guida?
<Walle84> e non ci capisco una mazza nella guida
<Walle84> li si riferisce al pc in uso ma ame non serve provare sul pc in uso
<Walle84> io devo installare su un pc fisso che non è questo dal quale scrivo
<cristian_c> Waleebeh, è uguale
<cristian_c> *Walle84
<Walle84> non so manco quale sia la guida a caso mio
<Walle84> quella del fat?
<cristian_c> Walle84, il floppy ce l'hai?
<Walle84> non ha il lettore floppy
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Walle84, beh, puoi usare il bootmanager
<Walle84> come si fa
<cristian_c> Walle84, Entrare nella cartella Windows presente nel file scaricato.
<cristian_c> Aprire con i permessi di amministratore il file InstallToBootMenu.bat ed eseguire la procedura di installazione.
<cristian_c> Al successivo riavvio sarà possibile scegliere l'avvio di Plop.
<Walle84> si ma poi me loinstalla sul portatile e mi inguaia , a me qui nn serve il plop
<cristian_c> Walle84, cos'hai sul pc desktop?
<Walle84> nulla
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> cioè partizione vuota?
<cristian_c> prima cosa c'era?
<Walle84> aveva xp che è morto , ho provato a mettere ubuntu sovrascrivendo e non è andato a buon fine
<Walle84> quindi al momento c'è il nulla
<Walle84> ne xp nè ubuntu
<Walle84> niente di niente
<cristian_c> ok
<Walle84> in pratica un pc senza SO
<cristian_c> È possibile avviare il boot manager direttamente da un dispositivo di memorizzazione con file system FAT.
<Walle84> che non legge usb
<cristian_c> qui sul portatile cos'hai?
<Walle84> sul portatile ho xp media center
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Entrare da cmd nella cartella Windows presente nell'archivio scaricato e digitare ad esempio il comando:
<cristian_c> sostituendo eventualmente «F:» con il dispositivo corretto.
<Walle84> cos'è il cmd?
<cristian_c> è un programma di windows, comunque hai ragione
<cristian_c> Walle84, allora puoi provare con l'opzione cd/dvd
<Walle84> cmq manca 1 minuto che finisce di scaricare la versione alternat
<Walle84> che ha 50 mb in meno
<Walle84> la metto su cd e proviamo con quella
<cristian_c> Per creare il CD da cui avviare il boot manager:
<cristian_c> Masterizzare come immagine il file plpbt.iso presente nell'archivio scaricato.
<cristian_c> Riavviare il sistema operativo e scegliere nel bios l'avvio da CD.
<cristian_c> Walle84, fatto?
<Walle84> sto cercando di masterizzare il cd..gia ne ho bruciati 2
<Walle84> bruciato un altro e siamo a 3..che rotura di scatole, tutte a me capitano
<cristian_c> Walle84, ma perché li bruci?
<cristian_c> Walle84, quale software stai usando?
<Walle84> cdburnerxp
<Walle84> ora li ho finiti, mi è rimasto un cd-rw..provo con questo nella speranza poi me lo legga, ormai le ho provate tutte
<cristian_c> Walle84, ma usa un software decente
<Walle84> e cioè?
<Walle84> dimmene uno che lo scarico
<cristian_c> Walle84, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Walle84> scaricato, ora provo , il tempo di svuotare il rescrivibile
<cristian_c> Walle84, a che punto sei?
<Walle84> ninete non va cris
<cristian_c> Walle84, quale software hai utilizzato?
<Walle84> quello che mi hai detto
<Walle84> appena partito mi ha dato errore
<Walle84> e espulso il cd
<Walle84> boo saranno i cd che fanno pena
<cristian_c> può essere
<cristian_c> Walle84, hai usato infrarecorder?
<Walle84> si
<cristian_c> Walle84, può darsi che i cd-rw non vadano bene
<Walle84> avevo trovato un ultimo cd vuoto della Verbatim
<cristian_c> marca dei cd?
<Walle84> mi ha bruciato pure quello
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Walle84, ti consiglio tdk per le iso
<Walle84> è uscito scritto si è verificato un errore e cose del genere , il cd potrebbe non essere riutilizzabile
<Walle84> eh ormai se ne parla domani
<cristian_c> ok
<Walle84> mo faccio un ultimo tentativo
<cristian_c> no
<Walle84> sto formattando il rescrivibile
<cristian_c> :D
<Walle84> e poi provo
<Walle84> se non va manco questo amen
<cristian_c> eppure il wiki consiglia infrarecorder
<cristian_c> può essere che il masterizzatore masterizzi bene soltanto alcuni tipi di cd
<Walle84> guarda oggi ho bruciato 12 cd
<cristian_c> cd-r e cd+r
<Walle84> nn so come ho fatto a far finire quello di Ubuntu 12.04
<Walle84> è stato un miracolo
<cristian_c> dovresti controllare le caratteristiche del masterizzatore
<Walle84> ma i cd tutti uguali sono
<Walle84> verbatim
<Walle84> cd-r bianchi da 700 mb
<cristian_c> ti consiglio tdk
<cristian_c> o sony
<Walle84> 52x massima
<cristian_c> e il masterizzatore li supporta
<cristian_c> Walle84, a che velocità?
<Walle84> non capisco come mai tutta sta bruciatura, mai avuti problemi prima
<Walle84> l'ho fatto a diverse velocità
<Walle84> ma quella volta che è riuscito lo feci addirittura a 52x
<Walle84> altri me li ha bruciati
<Walle84> beato chi li capisce sti cosi
<cristian_c> Walle84, dovresti masterizzare a 4
<Walle84> ee ci mette na vita lol
<cristian_c> Walle84, più bassa, emglio è
<cristian_c> *meglio
<Walle84> eh -.-
<cristian_c> Walle84, io masterizzo sempre alla velocità minima
<Walle84> mo il riscrivibile x forza a 4 andrà hahahah
<cristian_c> io uso sempre cd-r
<cristian_c> non i riscrivibili
<Walle84> li ho finiti cris
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> :)
<Walle84> :)
<Walle84> credevo di averli, c'eran 3 pile di dischi
<Walle84> vado a vedere tutti dvd
<Walle84> quando le cose ti servono mancano sempre cavolo
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-23
<cristian_c> vero è
<cristian_c> ok, buona notte
<Walle84> cris ho trovato un po di cd hahaha
<Walle84> 7 della Digit
<Walle84> m,ai sentito nomina sta marca
<cristian_c> beh, intanto io vado a dormire :)
<Walle84> cd-r 52x
<Walle84> ahhaha
<Walle84> si si certo era per dire
<Walle84> buona notte e grazie cmq dell'aiuto
<cristian_c> ciao
<Walle84> c'è qualcuno?
<Torpedo_Smash> buondì
<jackbrownhf> which is the easiest way to resize *.jpg image under linux ? I need to reduce 1.6mb to 300-400kb
<cristian_c> !english | jackbrownhf
<ubot-it> jackbrownhf: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Walle84> buongiorno
<leosacc> ciao
<jester-> 'Ngiorno
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<Walle84> ragazzi ho un problema , qualcuno che mi aiuti?
<Walle84> in pratica con una gran dose di fortuna dopo 1 fiorno di calvario sn riuscito ad installare Lubuntu alternate 12.10
<Walle84> il problema è che dopo il riavvio a installazione completata
<Walle84> mi da schermata nera
<cristian_c> Walle84, come hai fatto?
<Walle84> cioè parte Lubuntu in caricamento poi schemata nera , poi leggermente meno nera con delle stringhe che dura frazioi di secondo poi di nuovo nera e cosi via
<Walle84> ad intermittenza
<Walle84> come se fosse un falsocontatto
<Walle84> we cris giorno
<Walle84> cris ho messo Lubuntu 12 . 10 alternate tutto alla grande ma appena ho riavviato
<Walle84> inizia a caricare con la scritta blu
<Walle84> poi scompare tutto in schermata nera che cacchio puo essere
<Walle84> ho fatto partire in live dopo e fatto f6
<Walle84> ho messo ACPI off
<Walle84> anche nomodeset selezionato
<Walle84> ma niente
<cristian_c> Walle84, ram di 512 MB?
<Walle84> si
<cristian_c> Walle84, puoi realizzare uno screenshot?
<cristian_c> Walle84, hai controllato l'md5? E se sì, con quale software?
<Walle84> ho messo Lubuntu alternate quello leggerissimo
<cristian_c> ho fatto altre domande
<Walle84> si cris la md5 l'ho controllata con quello che mi hai detto ieri
<cristian_c> Walle84, non è più leggero, è identico
<Walle84> mi ha dato che era ok
<cristian_c> Walle84, quale?
<Walle84> winmd5sum
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Walle84, puoi realizzare uno screenshot?
<cristian_c> Walle84, windows non andava?
<cristian_c> Walle84, in qual caso può essere che il pc ti stia abbandonando
<Walle84> dovrei al limite farti un video o na foto e metterla on line
<cristian_c> Walle84, sì, una foto
<cristian_c> !image | Walle84
<ubot-it> Walle84: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Walle84> piu che immagine vedo di fare un video piu tardi, che senno nn rende l'idea l'immagine
<Walle84> xke sono frazioni di secondo
<cristian_c> sì, ma l'intermittenza l'ho capita
<Walle84> come un falso contatto
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Walle84, windows che problemi aveva?
<Walle84> ho pensato fosse il pc che sta per morire, ma a quel punto non dovrebbe caricare manco il live
<Walle84> invece in live mi va bene
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Walle84, è un portatile?
<Walle84> windows era andato in crash durante un aggiornamento sul sito di Microsoft Update
<Walle84> no è un fisso cris
<Walle84> in pratica si e spento da solo e non voleva piu riavviarsi in nessun modo
<Walle84> nemmeno modalita provvisoria
<Walle84> pensavo di aver beccato un virus dell'avvio
<jester-> tutti i portabili hanno un ripristino
<Walle84> cris ora per esempio sto sulla schermata del lve cd
<Walle84> tra le opzioni ho
<Walle84> test della memoria
<Walle84> controlla difetti sul disco
<Walle84> che dici li faccio?
<Walle84> jester..non è un portatile ma un fisso assemblato tanti anni fa
<cristian_c> Walle84, sì, falli
<cristian_c> Walle84, aspetta, ma i difetti sul disco riguardano il cd
<Walle84> ho fatto controlla difetti sul disco vediamo che dice
<cristian_c> Walle84, ma tu hai installato
<Walle84> azz..gia lanciato hahaha
<Walle84> si si
<cristian_c> Walle84, ma parli del grub?
<Walle84> tutto regolare
<cristian_c> Walle84, ma parli del grub?
<Walle84> il grub si è installato durante l'installazione verso la fine
<cristian_c> sì, ma quello che dici, appare nel grub
<cristian_c> ?
<Walle84> no no se lancio in live
<Walle84> invece che dal hd
<cristian_c> Walle84, ma l'alternate non ha la modalità live
<Walle84> per live intendo mettendo il cd di installazione dentro e premere il tasto power
<cristian_c> solo installazione
<cristian_c> power?
<Walle84> si scusa intendevo che parte il cd
<cristian_c> ok
<Walle84> alimentazione
<cristian_c> comunque i difetti sul disco riguardano il cd, non la copia del sistema installata
<Walle84> cioè modifico la bios e imposto che legga prima cd poi hd
<cristian_c> ok
<Walle84> cosi facendo mi parte
<cristian_c> questo è evidente
<Walle84> e ho tutte quelle opzioni
<Walle84> ecco ci siamo capiti
<cristian_c> ma non avevi scaricato la alternate?
<cristian_c> perché parli di cd live?
<Walle84> cmq ormai avevo lanciato sta al 40 %
<Walle84> perche mi ero confuso cris
<cristian_c> sì, ma non si esce
<cristian_c> se hai scaricato l'alternate, la live non ce l'hai
<cristian_c> se hai scaricato la desktop, allora sì
<Walle84> si dicevo nn ho il live, per live intendevo di accedere al disco
<Walle84> invece che ai file su hd
<cristian_c> mi sembra tutto strano
<cristian_c> la alternate non possiede la modalità live
<cristian_c> permette solo di installare
<Walle84> aspetta n'attimo cris senno facciamo confusione solo
<Walle84> mo finisce sta cosa inutile che ho fatto della verifica cd  e partimao da capo
<Walle84> avviando il pc e ti dico cosa esce
<cristian_c> fammi una foto allora, così mi rendo conto della situazione che hai
<Walle84> partiamo dal fatto che ho semplicemente fatto l'installazione di Lubuntu 12.10 alternate che è andata bene
<cristian_c> ok
<Walle84> manca poco
<cristian_c> Walle84, avevi ragione tu :)
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Generale
<Walle84> su cosa
<cristian_c> anche nell'alternate c'è il menù
<Walle84> eh io proprio a sta guida mi sono attenuto
<cristian_c> Controlla difetti sul disco: esegue un controllo di integrità del CD
<Walle84> è andato tutto liscio fino alla fine
<cristian_c> Test della memoria: esegue un test sulla memoria RAM del proprio computer
<Walle84> ecco quella la devo fa mi sa
<cristian_c> Walle84, che risultati ti da il test 'Controlla difetti sul disco'
<cristian_c> ?
<Walle84> finito ora..dice il cd è valido
<cristian_c> ok
<Walle84> sono nuovamente sulla schermata di Lubuntu
<cristian_c> quindi l'hai masterizzato bene
<Walle84> si si ma anche installato bene
<Walle84> poi succede qualcosa dopo il restart nel avvio
<cristian_c> Walle84, qui non parliamo dell'installazione, ma del cd
<cristian_c> XD
<Walle84> ok
<Walle84> il cd è ok
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Walle84, hai notato intermittenze durante il test?
<cristian_c> sul pc
<Walle84> no nessuna
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere un problema del disco allora
<cristian_c> l'hard disk
<cristian_c> Walle84, dovresti provare a montare l'hard disk su un altro pc
<cristian_c> Walle84, e vedere se si verificano problemi del genere
<Walle84> non ho un altro fisso per fare la prova
<cristian_c> uhm
<Walle84> al limite ho  un hd esterno della olidata
<Walle84> bello grosso
<cristian_c> ingegnandosi, potresti collegarlo via usb a un portatile
<Walle84> potrei installare il SO li e provare?
<cristian_c> Walle84, sì sì
<cristian_c> prova a installare su hd usb
<cristian_c> è una buona idea
<Walle84> sempre se mi riconosce l'hd usb
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> c'è sempre il discorso plop comunque
<Walle84>  e se trovo il modo da metterci dentro lubuntu senza danneggiare i file che ci sono dentro
<Walle84> si ..devo pensare un po come fare
<cristian_c> Walle84, semplicemente, crei una partizione per ubuntu
<cristian_c> per plop, bastta che usi l'opzione cd
<cristian_c> *basta
<Walle84> cmq sta facendo il test ram
<Walle84> esce scritto
<Walle84> celeron (0.13) 2589 mhz
<Walle84> memory
<Walle84> 224m  1003mb/s
<Walle84> chipset SiS 651 / fsb : 99 mhz
<cristian_c> Walle84, se ci sono degli errori, credo che te li segnali
<Walle84> gia
<cristian_c> Walle84, noti delle intermittenze?
<Walle84> nessuna
<Walle84> tutto liscio
<cristian_c> allora va testato il disco
<cristian_c> oppure il sistema su un altro disco
<Walle84> cris ma ora che c'è il Lubuntu sopra in teoria una pen drive me la dovrebbe riconoscere
<Walle84> o no?
<cristian_c> Walle84, in che senso?
<Walle84> nel senso se prima con windows nn riconosceva la pen drive xke aveva bisogno di driver instalati da cd
<Walle84> ora con Lubuntu se ci nfilo la pen drive la riconosce ?
<Walle84> o è lo stesso?
<cristian_c> Walle84, ma parli di una pendrive dati?
<Walle84> si
<cristian_c> Walle84, a quanto ne so, le monta in automaticpo
<cristian_c> *automaticamente
<Walle84> cmq mo sto per pranzare, ci sei piu tardi?
<cristian_c> non lo so
<Walle84> ok
<cristian_c> non posso assicurare niente
<Walle84> va bene
<Walle84> nel caso a dopo ora vado
<cristian_c> Walle84, comunque fai le prove che ho indicato
<alubuntu> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<alubuntu> qualcuno può darmi una mano con il ripristino di grub?
<mibofra> alubuntu: yes , we can :D
<alubuntu> mibofra, sto seguendo questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino quando lancio grub-install /dev/sda mi da questo errore: /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: avviso: your embedding area is unusually small.  core.img won't fit in it.. /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: avviso: L'embed non è possibile. GRUB può essere installato con questa configurazione solo usando blocklist. Le blocklist non sono comunque affidabili
<mibofra> allora fai così : dai sudo blkid e postamelo su
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alubuntu> mibofra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1459413/
<mibofra> allora dai questi comandi che ci vediamo dopo pranzo :)
<mibofra> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<mibofra> sudo chroot /mnt
<mibofra> uo
<mibofra> *uo è un errore di battitura :D .
<mibofra> update-grub
<mibofra> exit
<mibofra> exit
<mibofra> riavvia :)
<mibofra> senza cd
<mibofra> a dopo :)
<alubuntu> ok
<alubuntu> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<alubuntu> mibofra, ora non vi avvia nemmeno winxp -.-'
<alubuntu> qualcuno che mi può dare una mano con grub2?
<jester-> alubuntu: cioè?
<alubuntu> jester-, sto seguendo questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino quando do grub-install /dev/sda mi da questo errore:
<alubuntu> jester-, /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: avviso: your embedding area is unusually small.  core.img won't fit in it.. /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: avviso: L'embed non è possibile. GRUB può essere installato con questa configurazione solo usando blocklist. Le blocklist non sono comunque affidabili e ne viene sconsigliato l'uso.. /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: errore: impossibile procedere con le blocklist.
<jester-> alubuntu: mgr normale?
<jester-> mbr*
<jester-> o è un mac
<alubuntu> jester-, niente apple
<jester-> alubuntu: sei da live?
<alubuntu> jester-, certo
<jester-> alubuntu: fa vedere sudo fdisk -l
<alubuntu> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alubuntu> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1459438/
<jester-> alubuntu: sudo umount /mnt
<alubuntu> jester-, umount: /mnt: non montato
<jester-> alubuntu: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/
<jester-> alubuntu: sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<jester-> alubuntu: sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<jester-> alubuntu: sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<jester-> alubuntu: sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<jester-> alubuntu: quando hai il prompt # fischia
<alubuntu> jester-, ci sono
<jester-> alubuntu: grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> alubuntu: update-grub
<alubuntu> jester-, stesso errore di prima
<jester-> alubuntu: fa vedere
<jester-> nel paste
<alubuntu> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1459449/
<jester-> alubuntu: hai installato qualche altro accrocchio o hai in pc scena mbr
<jester-> senza mbr*
<alubuntu> jester-, non so di cosa tu stia parlando a dire il vero, ho solo installato ubuntu affiancato a winxp, poi ho avuto un problema su win e ho dovuto usare fixboot di ms-dos, ma questo ha tolto grub e ora lo voglio ripristinare
<mibofra> alubuntu: ciao , com'è finita ?
<alubuntu> mibofra, male
<mibofra> alubuntu: ma hai dato i comandi precisi nell'ordine che ti avevo dato ?
<alubuntu> mibofra, sì, abbiamo provato anche con jester-
<alubuntu> jester-, che posso fare?
<mibofra> alubuntu: non è che ci siano tante alternative :)
<mibofra> torno tra 5 sec :)
<jester-> alubuntu: la partizione è piena?
<alubuntu> jester-, no assolutamente, c'è quella di ubuntu è da 33gb e sono liberi circa 20 e quella di winxp circa 90 e sono liberi circa 60
<jester-> alubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1528529
<mibofra_> Eccomi
<mibofra_> alubuntu ?
<alubuntu> jester-, non ho capito che comandi devo dare :(
<alubuntu> grazie del topic cmq
<mibofra_> alubuntu: sei sicuro che la partizione sia integra ?
<alubuntu> mibofra, sì
<jester-> devo allontanarmi, dai il link a mibofra_
<alubuntu> mibofra, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1528529
<alubuntu> mibofra_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1528529
<jester-> alubuntu: non è che hai la boot separata?
<mibofra_> alabuntu : sudo mount /mnt
<alubuntu> jester-, non credo, ho fatto l'instllazione affiancata in modo automatico
<mibofra_> sudo grub-install --root=/mnt /dev/sda5
<jester-> alubuntu: sei ancora in chroot?
<alubuntu> sì
<alubuntu> jester-, sì
<mibofra_> Esci da li
<mibofra_> Con exit
<jester-> si
<mibofra_> E prova i comandi che ti ho passato
<jester-> mibofra_: così lo installa sulla partizione
<mibofra_> A parte il primo se hai giá /dev/sda5 montata sotto /mnt
<mibofra_> jester- : ma almeno recupera grub , poi dal sistema installato si risposta .
<alubuntu> mibofra_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1459485/
<jester-> mibofra_: non vedo il senso, purgarlo e pulendo e poi reonstallarlo
<jester-> sembra un disco con simili efi
<mibofra_> jester- : hai idee migliori ?
<alubuntu> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1459485/ che faccio?
<jester-> mibofra_: userei il cd di grub
<mibofra_> Avendone fatto uno
<jester-> e proverei in ripristino oppure fargli fare il boot di linux
<mibofra_> alubuntu : curiosità , dai chroot /mnt
<mibofra_> Oppure
<jester-> alubuntu: la live è degli stessi bit del sistema?
<mibofra_> Vai sotto /mnt/etc/ cerca fstab ; aprilo e posta il contenuto
<alubuntu> jester-, sì, tutto 32 bit
<mibofra_> 2)hai efi , uefi o simili ?
<jester-> mibofra_: stai facendo casino
<mibofra> jester- : e allora perché non ci pensi tu ?
<alubuntu> jester-, sto seguendo solo te adesso, dimmi che devo fare
<mibofra> alubuntu: puoi postare il contenuto preciso di quel che ti dice quando dai sudo grub-install /dev/sda semplice ?
<mibofra> ?
<alubuntu> Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<jester-> alubuntu: http://www.supergrubdisk.org
<mibofra> hai la partizione montata ?
<mibofra> se puoi dare un ls /mnt/grub e postarlo
<jester-> mibofra: eddai
<jester-> mibofra: è da live
<mibofra> mi sorge questo dubbio :D .
<jester-> alubuntu: fatti il cd o la usb e poi usalo/i
<mibofra> jester-: se ha la partizione montata anche da live lo può fare :D .
<alubuntu> jester-, lo devo scaricare e lanciare questo supergrub?
<jester-> mibofra: più che andarci in chroot c'è di meglio?
<mibofra> no :D .
<jester-> alubuntu: ti fai il cd o la usb lo boot e vedi le opzioni
<jester-> di solito è possibile ripristinare oppure fare il boot del sistema
<alubuntu> jester-, ok, nulla più?
<mibofra> no
<jester-> alubuntu: ricordati che hai il sistema su sda5
<jester-> e che grub va insallato su sda
<alubuntu> jester-, sìsì, grazie, ora stacco che devo uscire, quando torno lo faccio subito!
<jester-> pare faccia casino con i settori
<alubuntu> jester-, grazie ancora, a presto e buone feste!
<jester-> alubuntu: soe
<jester-> alubuntu: instanti che ci sei
<jester-> alubuntu: sudo umount /mnt
<jester-> alubuntu: sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<mibofra> jester- : l'fsck mi sembra lo avesse dato
<mibofra> comunque stavo guardando qui : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Talk:Installation_Guide
<alubuntu> jester-, devo provarli? il primo adesso mi da questo umount: /mnt: device is busy.         (In some cases useful info about processes that use          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<mibofra> alubuntu: uscito dal chroot ?
<alubuntu> certo
<jester-> alubuntu: ok spegni e poi userai il grubcd
<jester-> ha ancora i bind
<mibofra> esatto
<alubuntu> jester-, ok allora quando torno uso supergrub
<mibofra> comunque io ormai sono qui, non mi muovo :D , se hai bisogno :)
<alubuntu> jester-, grazie ancora una volta, sayonara
<mibofra> il dubbio che sorge adesso è solo : se non dovesse funzionare :D ?
<jester-> formatta
<mibofra> bellissima prospettiva :D .
<jester-> mia muore nessuno
<jester-> mica*
<mibofra> ma non abbiamo chiesto se aveva più di un hd , vero :D ?
<mibofra> chissà nella vita .
<mibofra> comunque gli archiani suggeriscono di dare grub-install nel chroot :D .
<Walle84> ragazzi ma se non mi avvia Lubuntu nemmeno dal cd  a cosa puo essere dovuto?
<mibofra> Walle84: il bios ?
<Walle84> fra...ho installato Lubuntu 12.10 alternate ed è andato tuto bene(intendo l'nstallazione) al momento del riavvio , quando doveva caricare dal hd fa schermata nera ad intermittenza
<Walle84> ora ho messo il CD di Lubunto 12.10 non alternate per farlo partire in prova e vedere se in live va, ma fa la stessa cosa..ad un certo punto schermata che saltella nera ad intermittenza
<mibofra> nomodoset ?
<Walle84> fatto
<mibofra> sta partendo il pc :D ?
<Walle84> acpi off e nomodeset attivato
<mibofra> solo nomodoset o solo acpi off ?
<jester-> pure noapic
<Walle84> però quando lancio dall'hard disc la versione alternate durante l'intermittenza riesco a vedere delle stringhe tipo check battery
<Walle84> noapic non l'ho toccata
<mibofra> prova
<Walle84> aspetta ora faccio ripartire
<mibofra> è un portatile ?
<Walle84> in noapic cosa devo fare? deselezionare?
<jester-> selzionarlo
<mibofra> deselezionalo
<mibofra> jester- l'ha appena provato
<jester-> ma devi provare una opzione alla volta
<mibofra> esattamente, sta provando nomodoset solo adesso, vero ?
<Walle84> allora ora lo faccio partire dal boot cd
<Walle84> f6
<Walle84> ho acpi off
<Walle84> e resto deselezionato
<mibofra> hai provato con il solo nomodoset ?
<Walle84> quindi seleziono nomodeset e faccio partire Boot dal primo disco rigido
<Walle84> ?
<Vic> test
<Walle84> lasciando acpi off?
<mibofra> Provali in ordine uno per uno e facci sapere Walle84 ,
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> prova lubuntu senza instalarlo
<mibofra> *installarlo
<Walle84> ce l'ho gia installato
<mibofra> se no non fai niente
<Walle84> la versione alternate
<Walle84> ce l'ho gia sul hd
<Walle84> installata
<mibofra> devi modificare la stringa in /etc/default/grub se vuoi provare sul sistema installato
<mibofra> e dare un sudo update-grub
<Walle84> dove la trovo sta stringa?
<jester-> Walle84: recovery e al menu grafica sicura
<mibofra> ti serve quindi una live :)
<Walle84> ok
<mibofra> o la recovery .
<Walle84> per la live quindi devo mettere il cd della versione non alternate
<mibofra> in qualche modo arrivaci .
<mibofra> per la live ? si
<jester-> Walle84: usa modalità ripristiono
<Walle84> eh in parole povere mi dici che devo trovare un modo di avviare il SO in live
<mibofra> Walle84: se usi la modalità di ripristino fai prima .
<Walle84> il problema che non mi va piu in live..si blocca sempre in schermata nera intermittente
<jester-> weltall: e 4, ricoveri o ripristino che sia a quello serve
<mibofra> ricoveri :D .
<Walle84> jester..intendi ripristina un sistema danneggiato?
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> fa lo stesso, dallo :)
<jester-> Walle84: intendo partire con modalità ripristino
<Walle84> l'unica cosa che posso fare è
<Walle84> installa lubuntu
<Walle84> controlla difetti del disco
<Walle84> test memoria ram
<jester-> Walle84: da recovery?
<Walle84> boot dal primo disco
<mibofra> Walle84 : jester- dice dal sistema installato .
<Walle84> ripristina un sistema danneggiato
<mibofra> o quella voce
<Walle84> se faccio boost dal primo disco si inchioda uguale
<Walle84> o faccio il ripristino sistema danneggiato o devo giocare con le opzioni in f6
<mibofra> Walle84 : allora vai a "ripristina un sistema danneggiato" : e lavoriamo da li .
<Walle84> nn so che altro potrei fare
<Walle84> perfetto
<Walle84> allora premo quello e vediamo
<mibofra> Walle84: se giochi con le opzioni in f6 non fai niente, perché influiscono sul sistema dell'installer nel cd , non nel sistema installato
<Walle84> ok
<Walle84> è partita la procedura di ripristino schermata blu..ci vorra un po di tempo
<mibofra> dimmi appena ti da le varie opzioni
<Walle84> potrebbe esserre un problema legato al grubber che mi ha fatto installare la prima volta?
<Walle84> cmq ora ho fatto i passaggi della tastiera, lingua, configurazione rete
<mibofra> no, non sarà quello
<mibofra> fai tutti i passaggi
<Walle84> ora sono all'host rete
<Walle84> dare un nome all'host
<Walle84> lascio vuoto giusto?
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> tanto è la recovery, non stai installando un fico secco
<Walle84> non mi fa andare avanti
<Walle84> dice nome non valido
<Walle84> forse devo dare per forza un nome
<Walle84> vabbe metto walle84
<Walle84> ok
<Walle84> avviare il modo di ripristino
<mibofra> si
<Walle84> inserire il device che si vuole utilizzare per il file system principale.sara possibile selezionare varie opzioni di ripristino da effettuare su questo file system
<Walle84> scegliendo di non usare un file system di root verranno fornite minori operazioni che possono essere eseguite
<mibofra> prova /dev/sda1
<Walle84> questo puo essere utile per risolvere problemi di partizionamento
<Walle84> ok
<mibofra> solitamente lo mette li, nel caso torni indietro e ne dai un altro
<Walle84> sn andato avanti
<Walle84> ora mi dice operazioni di ripristino
<Walle84> 4 opzioni
<Walle84> eseguire una shell in dev/sda1
<Walle84> eseguire una shell nell'ambiente del programma di installazione
<mibofra> esegui una shell
<mibofra> la prima
<Walle84> ok
<Walle84> avviare il modo di ripristino
<mibofra> hai la shell ?
<Walle84> dopo questo messaggo verra presentata una shell con dev/sda1 montato come<</>> se si necessita di altri file system dovranno essere montati separatamnete
<Walle84> avviare una shell
<Walle84> continua?
<mibofra> si
<Walle84> nn so manco cos'è una shell :) sn tutto nelle tue mani lol
<mibofra> ok :D
<mibofra> dai nano /etc/default/grub
<Walle84> e dove la scrivo sta roba?
<mibofra> nel terminale , la shell, che hai davanti ?
<Walle84> ah quindi faccio continua
<Walle84> perche mi dice che
<Walle84> dopo questo messagio verra èpresentata una shell
<mibofra> ok
<Walle84> allora
<Walle84> schermata rossa
<mibofra> che dice ?
<Walle84> nessuna shell trovata in target
<mibofra> bene XD
<mibofra> torna in dietro e dai /dev/sda2
<Walle84> non sono state trovate shell utilizzabili nel file system di root (dev/sda1
<mibofra> e continua nuovamente
<Walle84> mi fa fare solo continua
<Walle84> ok
<Walle84> fatto
<Walle84> ora sono alla schermata con le 4 opzioni di prima
<Walle84> eseguire una shel in dev sda1
<Walle84> eseguire una shell nell'ambiente del prog
<mibofra> indietro fino alla selezione della partizione
<Walle84> selezionare un file system di root diverso
<Walle84> ok
<Walle84> quindi al device da montare come file sistem di root
<Walle84> la prima era dev sda1
<Walle84> la seconda è dev sda5
<mibofra> ora /dev/sda2
<mibofra> ah
<mibofra> oj
<mibofra> *ok
<mibofra> daigli /dev/sda5
<mibofra> :)
<Walle84> ti dico anche le altre
<Walle84> ?
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> comunque prova con il 5 e poi proviamo le altre .
<Walle84> dev/pcfisso MSIu/root
<Walle84> ok
<Walle84> schermata rossa
<mibofra> XD
<Walle84> si è verificato un errore nel montare la periferica scelta con file system di root dev sda5 su target
<Walle84> controllare il syslog per maggiori info
<mibofra> provale tutte fino a trovare quella giusta .
<mibofra> nel caso fatti la live, così ti posso guidare meglio :)
<Walle84> ok ora provo la terza
<Walle84> dev pcfissomsiu root
<Walle84> allora
<Walle84> mi è uscito
<Walle84> your sistem appears to use a separate boot partition
<Walle84> it is normally a good idea to try to mount it
<mibofra> bellissimo XD
<Walle84> and that will allow operation such as reinstalling the boot loader
<mibofra> fatti la live così non ci confondiamo le idee XD :D .
<Walle84> however if the file system on boot is corrupt then you may want to avoid mounting it
<Walle84> mount separate boot partition ?   indietro   oppure si oppure no
<mibofra> ok ?
<mibofra> aspe
<mibofra> ok si
<mibofra> digli si
<Walle84> ok
<Walle84> allora
<Walle84> eseguire la shell in dev.....root
<Walle84> eseguire una shel in prog
<Walle84> re installare il boot loader grub
<Walle84> selezionare un root diverso
<Walle84> riavviare sistema
<Walle84> che je faccio?
<mibofra> la shell
<Walle84> non succede nulla ..schermata blu senza niente
<Walle84> aspetto
<mibofra> hai selezionato la shell ?
<Walle84> ninete fra..schermata blu ferma con bordino basso bianco
<Walle84> in alto sinistro scritto : modo di ripristino
<mibofra> ok
<Walle84> non so se ci vuole tempo...ma a me sembra semplicemente inchiodato
<mibofra> nel caso fatti un cd live e sistemiamo da li
<mibofra> P.S. da quanto l'hai installato ?
<Walle84> il cd live ce l'ho
<Walle84> ho la iso di Lubuntu 12.10
<mibofra> l'alternate ?
<Walle84> ma non mi parte in prova
<Walle84> allora ho 2 cd
<Walle84> uno è la alternate
<mibofra> ah ok
<Walle84> uno è la non alternate
<Walle84> in live su alternate non va xke non c'è
<mibofra> avvia la non alternate e dai come opzioni nomodeoset
<mibofra> poi
<Walle84> posso farlo su 12.10 normale
<mibofra> *nomodoset
<mibofra> poi avvia la prima voce
<Walle84> ma una volta che provo arriva a un certo punto e fa la stessa cosa che fa quando avvio da hd la versione che ho gia installato
<Walle84> schermata nera intermittente
<Walle84> quindi riavvio metto la 12.10 normale ..metto nomodeset e lancio il live?
<mibofra> si
<Walle84> ok
<micheg> salve, ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu 12.10 ogni tanto mi perde le scorciatoie da tastiera che imposto tramite "impostazioni di sistema" => "tastiera" non capisco quale è l'evento scattante semplicemente ogni 4-5 riavvi le ha perdute
<Walle84> allora sn alla schermata prova Lubuntu senza installare
<jester-> micheg: sa di disco con settori a buone donne
<Walle84> faccio prima f6?
<mibofra> jester- : ma che donne pero :D .
<mibofra> Walle84: yes
<Walle84> perfetto
<Walle84> ho tutto deselezionato
<Walle84> e la acpi off
<Walle84> ma gia so che cosi non va
<Walle84> metto nomodeset selezionato
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> e avvia la live
<Walle84> la acpi la lascio su off?
<mibofra> la prima opzione
<mibofra> yes
<Walle84> ok
<Walle84> fatto
<Walle84> ora lancio la prova?
<mibofra> si
<Walle84> ok schermata azzura con Lubuntu scritto e 4 pallini che girano
<Walle84> schermata nera
<mibofra> prova un'altra opzione
<Walle84> aspetto un pai di minuti vediamo
<Walle84> mi è apparso il cursore del mouse sulla schermata nera
<Walle84> magari segno che carica
<mibofra> ;)
<Walle84> ninete schermata meno nera con un _ in alto sinistro che lampeggia
<Walle84> ecco va ad intermittenza
<Walle84> schermata nera e meno nera
<Walle84> che si susseguono
<Walle84> come se volesse caricare ma poi salta e torna a qualche comndo e cosi via
<Walle84> riavvio e diamo un altro comando
<mibofra> provane un'altra :)
<Walle84> ok
<Walle84> acpi off resto deselezionato
<Walle84> quale provo?
<mibofra> provali in ordine
<Walle84> sai mi sta venendo il dubbio che sia un problema di scheda madre e del bios da ggiornare
<Walle84> sai per caso come aggiornare una bios?
<mibofra> non penso sia il bios .
<mibofra> provale tutte :D
<micheg> altro problemino, ho una scheda grafica intel integrata un gma 3000 le performance mediamente sono buone ma il mame e unity fanno a cazzotti, con unity il mame è talmente lento da risultare fastidioso, idee?
<mibofra> micheg: cambia DE , paradossalmente anche kde va bene :)
<Walle84> ninete fra non va
<mibofra> Walle84: usi sempre l'opzione di prova giusto ?
<mibofra> P.S. ora prova ad usarli tutti tranne acpioff
<Walle84> si
<Walle84> cioè li seleziono tutti e lascio l'acpi off?
<micheg> mibofra: l'idea era non cambiare d.e. ma abituarsi piano piano a unity
<mibofra> Walle84: yes
<mibofra> micheg: ma unity succhia via energia per quello che devi fare, quando vuoi usare mame cambi de, e poi torni a unity .
<micheg> mibofra: scusa ma visto anche steam per linux e simili, possibile che non ci sia un modo per fare convivere giochi opengl e unity?
<mibofra> c'è compiz di mezzo XD
<micheg> che poi il problema è solo in modalità fullscreen
<mibofra> yeah :D .
<micheg> ora la mia intel integrata è veramente una pippa, sto portatile non è nuovissimo magari ad anno nuovo lo cambio, meglio intel, ati o nvidia? tenendo conto di: costi, performance, sbattimenti di cazzo nella configurazione?
<skricciolo1981> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<skricciolo1981> scusate sapete come risolvere?
<skricciolo1981> http://imagebin.org/240442
<davey> skricciolo1981, che ubuntu usi?
<skricciolo1981> davey, pp
<davey> in teoria virtualbox dovrebbe essere nei repo ufficiali se non ricordo male
<davey> skricciolo1981, comunque, usi virtualbox?
<skricciolo1981> l ho usato si davey
<davey> installato come?
<skricciolo1981> dai repo
<skricciolo1981> dal software centre davey
<davey> beh, io ti farei commentare la stringa che punta al repo incriminato, poi se hai problemi decommenti...
<davey> dai da console: sudo gedit /etc/sources.list
<davey> skricciolo1981, ho sbagliato
<davey> /etc/apt/sources.list
<davey> skricciolo1981, ?
<skricciolo1981> un attimo davey
<skricciolo1981> ok ci sono davey
<davey> paste | skricciolo1981
<skricciolo1981> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davey> skricciolo1981, metti tutto lì
<davey> ah già, il punto eslamativo :P
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1459788/  davey  lol
<davey> skricciolo1981, finisce lì?
<skricciolo1981> si davey
<davey> asp... strano...
<mibofra> riconnesso XD
<mibofra> Walle84: ci sei ancora ?
<davey> skricciolo1981, la prima schermata che hai postato, è l'output di quale comando?
<davey> credevo un apt-get update
<mibofra> ciao skricciolo1981
<mibofra> :D .
<davey> skricciolo1981, ci sei? prova a far ciò:
<skricciolo1981> ok davey
<skricciolo1981> ciao mibofra
<davey> digita nel terminale su
<davey> e metti la pwd
<skricciolo1981> daveey è autput di update
<davey> skricciolo1981, si immaginavo.
<davey> fai ciò che ti ho scritto
<davey> dimmmi quando cise
<davey> *ci sei
<skricciolo1981> ok davey
<davey> ci sei?
<skricciolo1981> aspe davey
<andredavanz> ciao a tutti
<andredavanz> avrei una domanda per linuxCNC, son nel posto giusto?
<skricciolo1981>  Autenticazione non riuscita davey
<davey> beh, sbagli la pwd
<davey> prova con: sudo su
<skricciolo1981> fatto davey
<davey> ok
<davey> ora:
<davey> cd /var/lib/apt/lists
<davey> rm *virtualbox*
<davey> skricciolo1981, ci sei?
<skricciolo1981> si davey
<davey> cd partial
<davey> rm *
<davey> dimmi quando hai fatto
<davey> skricciolo1981, ?
<skricciolo1981> fatto davey
<davey> ok, ora:
<davey> exit
<davey> sudo apt-get update
<skricciolo1981> impossi rimuovere
<davey> ?!
<davey> ok ok
<davey> dai exit
<davey> e poi
<davey> sudo apt-get update
<davey> spero funzioni perchè devo assentarmi un attimo dal pc...
<skricciolo1981> davey, nada
<davey> stesso errore?
<skricciolo1981> si
<skricciolo1981> ma penso che non ho capito come dare i comandi che mi hai postato
<davey> quale è il dubbio?
<skricciolo1981> aspe
<davey> ok, mi allontano un attimo, nel caso dovrei tornare fra non molto
<skricciolo1981> ok davey
<adri_> ciao
<adri_> ce qualcuno?
<MoL0ToV> ola adri_
<MoL0ToV> certo che c'è qualcuno... non la vedi la lista dei nicknames?
<davey> skricciolo1981, eccomi
<davey> skricciolo1981, ci sei?
<Guest12368> ciao, è normale che passando da 10.04 a 12.04 lts il computer ci mette 2 minuti per accendersi, prima lo faceva in un attimo?
<superfabb> ciao ragta
<superfabb> posso  fare la iso di ubu 12.10 su chiavetta da 1 gb?
<mibofra> no, almeno 2 .
<superfabb> ok grazie
<mibofra> prego ;)
<MoL0ToV> ragazzi, ho un problema con una scheda madre asus con bios EFI. in pratica installo linux, ma anche se installa il bootloader su sda, non mi appare il menu grub, boota direttamente windows 7.
<MoL0ToV> ho provato a partire con livecd, chrootare e dare: update-grub ; grub-install /dev/sda
<MoL0ToV> ma non funzika... idee?
<superfabb> posso avere solo ubu12.10
<superfabb> o serve per forza pure winzoz?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, c'è una guida sul wiki apposita
<cristian_c> !efi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'efi'
<cristian_c> lol
<MoL0ToV> cosa hanno messo i bios efi... che razza di aborto che sono
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, si prega di lamentarsi con microsoft XD
<cristian_c> superfabb, non ho capito il problema
<MoL0ToV> non è con microfost che bisogna lamentarsi ma con i produttori
<MoL0ToV> il bios award andava da dio, poi sono passati a quel chiodo di AMI e poi ancora peggio  a questo EFI
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, è microsoft che glielo ha imposto
<MoL0ToV> bisognerebbe fare un virus che flasha la stringa "fuckyoum$" sui bios di tutto il mondo voglio vedere poi come reagiscono... echeccavolo
<cristian_c> lol
<superfabb> ciao cristian_c , no nessun problema
<superfabb> vorrei capire se posso avere come solo sistema operativo ubu
<superfabb> o serve anche windows
<cristian_c> superfabb, dove hai letto che serve anche windows? :)
<superfabb> no pensavo che era meglio avere tutte e 2 sistemi operativi
<cristian_c> superfabb, anche, ma per una questione di comodità
<cristian_c> non c'è nessun obbligo
<superfabb> ah ok
<superfabb> l unico problema, si possono vedere i video della rai?
<cristian_c> superfabb, con cosa?
<superfabb> con ubuntu
<cristian_c> superfabb, dipende
<superfabb> dal sito ufficiale della rai
<superfabb> da cosa?
<cristian_c> superfabb, c'è un estensione di firefox chiamata raismth
<cristian_c> superfabb, silverlight è un software della microsoft
<superfabb> eh quindi non posso vedere?
<cristian_c> che ovviamente non ha sviluppato la versione per gnu/linux
<cristian_c> superfabb, c'è un estensione di firefox chiamata raismth
<cristian_c> superfabb, c'era un progetto chiamato moonlight, che non è più sviluppato
<superfabb> caito
<superfabb> capito
<superfabb> senti c'è molta differenza tra mint e ubuntu?
<cristian_c> superfabb, si prega di lamentarsi con la rai XD
<cristian_c> !chat | superfabb
<ubot-it> superfabb: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<leo> ciao
<leo> chi cè
<leo> hei
<cristian_c> lol
<leo> ciao una domanda
<leo> avendo windows 7  per istallare ubuntu cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> leo, su quale pc?
<cristian_c> lol
<superfabb> scarichi ubu poi lo metti o su dvd o su usb
<superfabb> riavvi il sistema
<superfabb> con boot da dvd o usb(dove hai ubu)
<cristian_c> superfabb, è uscito
<superfabb> ah
<superfabb> vabbè :)
<BARATTIN> ciao, io ho fatto la usb di ubuntu e sono appena entrato nella bios, ma non so ora come mi devo muovere..
<BARATTIN> potreste aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, abilita il boot da usb
<BARATTIN> devo andare su boot?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, mettilo in cima alla lista di priorità
<massy> ciao
<BARATTIN>  cristian_c si decvice priority?
<cristian_c> sì
<BARATTIN> ma li non mi esce la usb
<BARATTIN> cristian_c devo modificare qualcosa su hard disk drivers?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, e dov'è?
<BARATTIN> cristian_c, se io entro su boot device priority, 1st boot device, non mi esce la voce usb...
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, è nella lista?
<BARATTIN> cristian_c,la lista hard disk drives?
<cristian_c> la lista dei device
<cristian_c> *dei tipi di device
<BARATTIN> si mi esce!
<cristian_c> che cosa leggi?
<BARATTIN> 1st drive hdd:pm-ecc
<BARATTIN> 2st drive usb:kingston dt
<cristian_c> uhm
<BARATTIN> prvo a rifare?
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, dovrebbe essere la kingston, giusto?
<BARATTIN> cristian_c si, ora ci sono riuscito, ma facento esc mi ha avviato windows...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, hai salvato le impostazioni?
<BARATTIN> lol...
<BARATTIN> grazie mille!!!!!
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, parte?
<BARATTIN> si si!!  ho appena premuto su installa ubuntu! ma poi devo sempre usare la chiavetta per accenderlo?
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, prima prova in live, no?
<BARATTIN> ormai!
<BARATTIN> ma non ho capito la faccina!
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, puoi usarlo in live quando vuoi :)
<BARATTIN> ma cosa vuol dire|
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_USB
<BARATTIN> quindi? si copia poi nel sistema?
<BARATTIN> nel pc?
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, una cosa è la modalità live, un'altra l'installazione
<BARATTIN> ma come faccio a scegliere e non ho capito le differenze..
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, la live usb ti permette di usare il sistema ma anche di installarlo
<cristian_c> sull'hard disk ad esempio
<BARATTIN> a ok!!! facendo installa lo metto nel pc facendo prova lo tengo nell'usb! giusto?
<cristian_c> esatto
<BARATTIN> =)
<BARATTIN> cristian_c, ma perché quando seleziono la voce installa con w7 si riavvia e rifaccio tutto , è la seconda volta che succede..
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, hai testato prima in live?
<BARATTIN> no!
<cristian_c> prova
<BARATTIN> ok
<BARATTIN> ma se uno non prova non lo lascia installare?
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, meglio provare prima
<BARATTIN> bene ora sono dentro!!
<BARATTIN> ora lo installo!
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, ti piace?
<BARATTIN> si!! la grafica è  una figata e per ora è molto ma molto più veloce di w7
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, ti consiglio di optare per il dual boot
<BARATTIN> si è quello che pensavo! quandi devo fare installo con w7 vero? e non come unico!
<cristian_c> sì
<BARATTIN> cristian_c
<BARATTIN> non si installa...
<BARATTIN> torna sulla facciata dove devo scegliere tra installare o provare
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, che è successo?
<BARATTIN> se faccio installa, installa all'interno di w7, si riavvia e poi torna alla schermata iniziale..
<BARATTIN> cristian_c?
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, non all'interno
<BARATTIN> cosa?
<cristian_c> accanto
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, hai partizionato?
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, prova con il partizionamento manuale
<BARATTIN> come si fa? :(
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, ci sono tre opzioni di partizionamento
<BARATTIN> cristian_c ovvero?
<cristian_c> BARATTIN, a quale schermata sei?
<cristian_c> *arrivato
<MoL0ToV> c'è modo di vederli anche con linux
<MoL0ToV> urp soryy sbagliato finestra :P
<MoL0ToV> BARATTIN, sei riuscito a installare?
<MoL0ToV> io su un i7 ho installato tutto perfettamente ma poi non bootava.. e ho scoperto che la causa è un bios tarocco UEFI che mettono nei pc più recenti
<jorgeeeee> ciao a tutti
<jorgeeeee> se qualcuno sa come scaricare e installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Ottenere_Ubuntu
<mibofra> ubot-it che parla in due lingue in contemporanea lol :D
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mibofra> ma parli in inglese e metti congiunzioni italiane XD
<pecorade> Salve.
<BARATTIN> molotov no
<BARATTIN> non installa
<BARATTIN> che differenza c'è tra partizione primaria o logica?
<BARATTIN> c'è qualcuno on line che può aiutarmi?
<giovanni_68> CIAO
<raphael> salve
<raphael> ho bisogno di aiuto
<raphael> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare
<DD3my> raphael, esponi il tuo problema se qualcuno saprà verrà in tuo aiuto :)
<raphael> scusatemi
<raphael> volevo chiedervi se sapete dirmi dove poter scaricare la versione di ubuntu 12.10 desktop ma in versione dvd cosi da avere l'installazione completa di tutti i programmi e della versione in italiano, perchè devo installarlo su un pc senza internet......grazie
<daniele_> Ciao ragazzi ho installato steam latest version cioè la beta aperta a tutti ma vedo il messaggio di errore : This version of steam is currently in closed beta. login with an enrolled account to continue
<daniele_> precedentemente avevo installato steam con la beta chiuso ma avevo eliminato il tutto. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<benna> ciao
<benna> come installo lubuntu?
<_ZeRo_1> qualcuno possiede una scheda di rete wireless pci tp_link TL-WN851N?
<_ZeRo_1> come vi funziona?
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-16
<pdor> sto vivendo un incubo, ho formattato per reinstallare xubuntu ma firefox parte ancora dalla pagina di mint e ho tutti i file sulla scrivania ecc
<pdor> che pensa che sono un troll si astenga
<pdor> chi
<pdor> che faccio formatto da live?
<pdor> prima di installare?
<pdor> non sono ami riuscito a fare ripartire qbittorrent da dove avevo interrotto dopo una reistallazione e adesso e' bastato installarlo per trovare tutti i torrent ma che succede?
<pdor> sto reinstallando proprio perche' bittorrent non andava piu
<pdor> e questo non si pulisce?
<SAVERVAFER> seraaaaaaaaaaa
<SAVERVAFER> c'è qualcuno x un aiuto
<SAVERVAFER> ohiiiiiiiiii
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Rock_> Buongiorno ragazzi
<Rock_> ho un problema da qualche giorno sul mio netbook durante la fase di consueto ed automatico backup periodico
<Rock_> mi sa questo messaggio: Spazio non sufficiente nella posizione di backup. Provare a usare una posizione più capiente.
<Rock_> pertanto si sospende e non fa più nulla
<akis24> Rock_:  sembra non ci sia piu' spazio disponibile per il backup
<Rock_> capisco..suggerimenti a questo punto?
<Rock_> cosa dovrei fare?
<cybernova> Rock_, che programma utilizzi per eseguire i backup?
<akis24> Rock_:  uno solo deve avere piu' spazio  a disposizione quindi .. aumentarlo
<Rock_> uso quello preinstallato dal sistema, ossia ho acquistato questo netbook con già ubuntu caricato sopra
<Rock_> Versione 12.04 (precise) 32 bit
<Rock_> se può essere d'aiuto GNOME 3.4.2
<Rock_> perchè non so dove mettere mano per liberare spazio eventuale..
<akis24> Rock_:  se hai piu' backup elimina i vecchi e lascia quelli piu' recenti
<Rock_> posso farlo quindi? Era una domanda che mi ponevo da tempo, non volevo fare danni ecco
<akis24> Rock_:  certo che puoi farlo ti basta lasciare l'ultimo in teoria  o comunque quelli meno recenti eliminali
<Rock_> ok perfetto
<Rock_> direttamente dalla cartella deja-dup mi conviene farlo? O per altre vie?
<akis24> Rock_: come preferisci tu  è indifferente  fallo direttamente  oppure se hai le opzioni sul prgoramma di backup tpgli i meno recenti
<akis24> togli*
<Rock_> sto controllando
<Rock_> se entro nella cartella deja-dup e controllo le proprietà dei singoli file, mi trovo come ultimo accesso o data ultima modifica solo 27 novembre
<Rock_> più vecchi al momento non mi risulta..strano
<akis24> Rock_:  guarda dentro la cartella  vedi se è uno solo  o piu' backup
<akis24> Rock_:  che dimensioni ha ?
<Rock_> 199 oggetti, in totale 5,1 GB
<akis24> Rock_:  backup di tutto il sistema suppongo giusto ?
<Rock_> suppongo di si, quella è l'unica cartella che mi da riferimento per i backup
<Rock_> poi un' altra cosa, mi dice che i backup li manterrà per solo 1 mese finchè non ci sarà bisogno di ulteriore spazio
<Rock_> quindi i vecchi backup per questo non risultano
<akis24> Rock_:  avrai impostazione sul programma che lo elimina di volta in volta e mette il successivo
<Rock_> e si penso proprio di si, controllo
<cybernova> Rock_, ma la destinazione dei backup è sempre nello stesso filesystem?
<akis24> Rock_:  se cosi è il 27 successivo  sara' sostituito
<Rock_> si esatto
<akis24> cybernova:  credo di si sara' sulla partizione di ubuntu ...
<Rock_> ho visto ora nelle impostazioni e risulta scadenza sempre 1 mese
<Rock_> devo cambiarla immagino?
<Rock_> spostarla a più mesi
<cybernova> akis24, non è un gran strategia di backup allora lol
<akis24> Rock_:  sarebbe buona norma destinarlo su altra partizione  il backup
<akis24> cybernova:  :)
<Rock_> e come dovrei fare? Non ho mai messo mano in queste operazioni
<akis24> Rock_:  dovresti creare la destinazione del backup su una partizione diversa rispetto a quella di sistema
<akis24> Rock_:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/D%C3%A9j%C3%A0Dup
<Rock_> ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Rock_> do un'occhiata sperando di non fare danni ;)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<salvo> buongiorno ragazzi. volevo chiedervi una cosa. Come faccio ad accedere alle impostazionoi dello screensaver su lubuntu?
<salvo> vorrei toglierlo
<akis24> salvo:  dovresti cercare dalle impostazioni
<salvo> si ma non riesco a trovarlo
<akis24> salvo:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Lxde/Personalizzazione
<akis24>  Menù → Preferenze → Screensaver
<bioeco> ciao a tutti
<bioeco> mi serviva un aiuto su linux
<bioeco> mi ha consigliato un amico di installarlo
<cybernova> !chiedi | bioeco
<ubot-it> bioeco: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<salvo> akis24 ringrazio per il tuo intervento ma non riesco a trovare il menù screensaver
<bioeco> ok... mi aiutate a installare linux senza cancellare window visto che ho un negozio.. per il copyright
<bioeco> :)  grazie
<cybernova> bioeco, non ho capito questa cosa del copyright...ma tantè c'è una guida da seguire e quando si sceglie la modalità di installazione basta dirgli di installarlo di fianco a windows
<cybernova> !installazione | bioeco
<ubot-it> bioeco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> salvo:  io non lo uso ma guardandoci dovrebbe trovarsi nel menu impostazioni in generale oppure controlla su gestione alimentazione
<cybernova> bioeco, questa è quella che fa a caso tuo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<cybernova> con tanto di immagini auto esplicative
<bioeco> ok... ubot.. grazie, quindi apro il link e seguo la grafica?...... Per cybernova: il copyright onde evitare rogne di cotrolli... per legge non possiamo avere copie ma solo originali
<cybernova> bioeco, si, segui la grafica
<bioeco> Grazie ragazzi... ma mi dicevano che e' possibile fare la ripartizione per non cancellare widww...
<bioeco> windows
<ExPBoy> bioeco, scegli di installare accanto a windows fa tutto in automatico
<salem87423675089> ciao a tutti come faccio a ingrandire la finestra dei programmi in modo che mi copra anche il launcher di lato? perchè non riesco a vedere per intero le finestre
<dimitri_> jester-, mi dai una mano a installare i driver video ?
<dimitri_> ho il solito prob della doppia scheda e ora con ubu 13.10 64 non riesco a uscirne fuori
<Andro_70> Probla durante l'installazione di ubuntu 12.04.03 lts amd 64 bit su asus m5a99x evo r 2.0....non si intalla il grub
<cybernova> Andro_70, cioè? spiegati meglio
<Andro_70> mi restituisce errore durante l'installazione del grub
<cybernova> !grub | Andro_70
<ubot-it> Andro_70: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> dimitri_: what?
<jester-> dii
<jester-> dimitri_: intel invidia?
<dimitri_> jester-, Yes vedo che hai mente forte e lunga
<jester-> dimitri_: viene fuori da sola la 13.10. spero che non hai aggiunto ppa e palle varie
<Andro_70> sepate dirmi se questa versione (ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64) supporta uefi e secure boot?
<akis24> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> dimitri_: hai pacioccato qualcosa ?
<Andro_70> questa ho provato almeno tre volte ma stesso errore http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Andro_70> la iso è questa ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64....supporta uefi e secure boot?
<jester-> Andro_70: uefi va dalla 12.10 e meglioanciora dalla 13.04
<jester-> lo dive la guida
<jester-> dice
<Andro_70> sto scaricando la ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64....e ci provo con questa
<dimitri_> jester-, mi dicono di installare bubleebe, cosa che ho fatto, ma non riesco a mettere su nvidia driver
<jester-> yeahh
<dimitri_> l'ultima volta non ripartiva + il pc e per togliere i driver è stata dura
<Andro_70> ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64 confermate support uefi e secure boot?
<jester-> dimitri_: cosa hai fatto di preciso fino ad ora
<dimitri_> diciamo nulla
<dimitri_> installato bublebee che però era già presente
<dimitri_> ho una ver che viene da lontano
<jester-> dimitri_: tutto meno che installare bumbeblee-nidia?
<dimitri_> era una 9.04 all'inizio ;-)
<dimitri_> bubleebe-nvidia ?
<jester-> dimitri_: e alla hai messo altro devi pulire per bene e installare il pacchetto, fa tutto da solo
<dimitri_> mi dici come fare ?
<jester-> dimitri_: fai un bel reinstall/ripristino
<jester-> dimitri_: installi bumblebee-nvidia  e sei aposto
<dimitri_> fammi capire meglio
<jester-> dalle 13.10 è nei repo
<dimitri_> debbo reinstallare cosa
<jester-> che 'è da capire
<jester-> il sistema visto che vieni da 9.04
<jester-> mooolto antico
<jester-> e sicuro avrai fatto di tutto e di piu per il bombalee
<potus> ciao
<dimitri_> jester-, dammi un altra dritta.... si può installare ubuntu su un mavbookpro ?
<dimitri_> macbookpro
<Andro_70> appena finito il download ci provo con la ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64 su asus m5a99x evo r2.0...poi vi faccio sapere.spero in pieno supporto uefi e secure boot
<potus> ho un problema con ububntu 13.10
<cybernova> Andro_70, segui la guida
<jester-> dimitri_: sei masochista?
<dimitri_> jester-, forse
<jester-> !macbook
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<jester-> come dire rimpiazzo winz8 con winz a finestre
<akis24> !dettagli | potus
<ubot-it> potus: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cybernova> akis24, è uscito
<Andro_70> si si questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI....ma con la versione ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64 a me non ha funzionato appunto...tra poco ci provo con la 13.10....grazie
<akis24> lol
<akis24> e che az neanche il tempo di scrivere scappano
<cybernova> sono timidi
<Andro_70> nessuno con asus m5a99x evo r2.0?
<jester-> Andro_70: problema?
<Andro_70> ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64 non si installa il grub.... tra poco finisco il download della 13.10 e ci provo
<Andro_70> il download è finito...ora esco e ci provo...Grazie
<ahren> buongiorno a tutti
<ahren> volevo un informazione se era possibile
<ahren> stavo cercando di configurare una  tastiera bluetooth
<ahren> ma non trovo, seguendo le indicazioni della documentazione di ubuntu
<ahren> il file in /etc/default/bluetooth
<Ahren> buona sera
<jester-> Ahren: file per cosa?
<Ahren> per la connessione a una tastiera bluetooth
<Ahren> mi dice di aprire un editor di testo e modificare il file bluetooth
<jester-> Ahren: eh cerca dispositivo la trova?
<Ahren> si
<jester-> se l'abbini?
<Ahren> ora è connessa, ma mi sa di tanto connessione provvisoria
<jester-> funza ok?
<Ahren> si funziona
<jester-> quindi?
<Ahren> però ho seguito la guida per la connessione provvisoria
<Ahren> io volevo che di fatto venisse associata
<jester-> dovrebbe tenerla a mente
<Ahren> e mi dice in wiki di aprire il file che ti citavo prima
<Ahren> dici?
<jester-> quel file nonlo vedo, forse la guida è obsoleta
<jester-> bè prova a riavviare
<Ahren> si in effetti si, è obsoleta
<Ahren> comunque provo a riavviare e vedere se me la mantiene
<Ahren_> no, non me la mantiene in memoria
<jester-> Ahren_: non saperi che dirti
<Ahren_> e va bhe
<Ahren_> mi scoccia perché è l'unica tastiera che ho
<Ahren_> funziona per funzionare ma se tipo riavvio e devo inserire la password
<Ahren_> diventa un casino ahahah
<jester-> Ahren_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/286834/bluetooth-not-working-in-ubuntu-13-04
<mintux_>  buonasera, sto cercando di configurare apache2, ho installato transmission-daemon e si vede solo via web sulla porta 9091, ora vorrei reindirizzare questa porta con un'altro url sulla porta 80, è possibile? su nginx si chiamano virtual host, qui esistono e è possibile configurarli, mi potete aiutare per piacere? Grazie
<jester-> mintux_: mi pare di ricordare che le porte si settano dalle parti di /etc/apache
<jester-> e devi aprire la 80 nel rutter su ip delle eth
<mintux_> jester-: io dovrei far si che se chiedo www.example.it/transmission mi riponda <ip_transmission>:9091
<jester-> mintux_: non sono cosi esperto di web
<jester-> remix_auei: lp è ma è away
<mintux_> c'è qualcun altro che mi sa aiutare?
<krabador> mintux_, a riguardo di ?
<mintux_> krabador: configurare apache2, con virtual host, spostando da <ip_server_transmission>:9091 a www.example.it/transmission
<mintux_>  buonasera, sto cercando di configurare apache2, ho installato transmission-daemon e si vede solo via web sulla porta 9091, ora vorrei reindirizzare questa porta con un'altro url sulla porta 80, è possibile? su nginx si chiamano virtual host, qui esistono e è possibile configurarli, mi potete aiutare per piacere? Grazie
<cristian_c> mintux_, non ho capito bene qual è il tuo scopo
<mintux_> poter vedere la pagina di transmission-daemon sulla porta 80 immettendo l'url: transmission.dominio.it
<cristian_c> mintux_, in pratica usare il browser invece che l'applicazione dedicata?
<mintux_> si esatto però andare attraverso la porta 80 e non 9091 che è di default per transmission-daemon
<cristian_c> mintux_, che differenza c'è?
<mintux_> la differenza è che se io da un browser fuori rete locale, voglio inserire solo transmission.dominio.it e non dominio,it:9091 capito?
<nix> non vede il lettore cd masterizzatore ?
<lorenzomartini> ciao
<ugone> !paste
<akis24> ugone il bot è down per ora
<VodkaLemmon> !piste
<Ahren_> buonasera, ancora.. ^^
<Ahren_> ho un piccolo problema, ho già provato a cercare ovunque e in molti forum, il problema sembra riuscire a risolversi ma evidentemente sono un po' imbranato e io non riesco.
<Ahren_> Uso ubuntu 13.10 (attualmente) e vorrei configurare la mia nuova tastiera bluetooth sul mio pc fisso. Ho già un antenna bluetooh che funziona e rileva la tastiera, ma non riesco ad associarla al computer inizialmente, installando bluez-until e sono riuscito a connetterla utilizzando il comando "sudo hidd --connect xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx", ma non veniva comunque associata, così al riavvio non la riconosce e devo di nuovo associare la ta
<Ahren_> ora, come ora, non riesco più a connettere la tastiera, mostrandomi un messaggio di errore che mi dice che la connessione viene rifiutata
<Ahren_> qualcuno può darmi supporto per favore?
<Ahren_> ho cercato diverse guide e wiki e soluzioni sul forum, facendo il pastrocchio e poi ripristinando come prima tornando a ritroso con i pastrocchi, non so più dove andare a guardare @.@
<cristian_c> Ahren_, sicuro di aver ripristinato tutto?
<Ahren_> yes
<cristian_c> !bluetooth
<Ahren_> mi sono creato ogni backup di un file
<cristian_c> ah, il bot non c'è, pare
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> lol
<Ahren_> ho visto nella wiki
<Ahren_> ho guardato in giro per internet
<Ahren_> ho guardato ovunque
<Ahren_> è risolvibile la cosa. Pare ahahah
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<Ahren_> ma io sono sfortunato di mio T.T
<Ahren_> già guardato
<Ahren_> in /etc/deafult/bluetooth non esiste
<Ahren_> il bluez mi dice che la connessione è rifiutata
<Ahren_> prima no però xD lo connettevo tranquillamente
<cristian_c> Ahren_, prima di cosa?
<Ahren_> prima di modificare alcuni file
<Ahren_> ma come ho detto sono ritornato a ritroso
<Ahren_> conservando la copia originale
<cristian_c> evidentemente hai pacioccato altro
<cristian_c> Ahren_, comunque, perchè hai modificato i file?
<Rael81> sera a tutti, ho uno strano problema con whatsapp su pidgin, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Ahren_> perchè alcune guide non ufficili chiarivano l'enigna con la modifica in /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf aggiungendo il dispositivo rilevato con hcitool scan
<Ahren_> così facendo sarebbe dovuto rimanere in memoria, così pareva secondo loro ^^
<cristian_c> Ahren_, l'enigna?
<Ahren_> ma come ho detto prima ho fatto una copia di backup del file originale e poi l'ho ripristinato
<cristian_c> Ahren_, cioè, hai detto che prima funzionava, poi hai modificato e non ha più funzionato
<cristian_c> giusto?
<Ahren_> si
<cristian_c> il punto è che non ho capito perché allora hai pacioccato, dato che funzionava
<Ahren_> e ho aggiunto, ho ripristinato i file al punto di partenza
<Ahren_> perchè seguendo discorsi sul forum della comunità ho letto che modificando quel file si manteneva associato il dispositivo (tastiera).
<Ahren_> il mio obbiettivo è quello di associare la testiera anche al riavvio del computer
<romeopapa> salve, sto cercando di vedere un hdd formattato xfs (TV samsung), ma non ci riesco, avete suggerimenti?
<cristian_c> Ahren_, aspetta, i dispositivi restano associati
<cristian_c> a me di solito accade per tutto
<cristian_c> senza pacioccarr
<cristian_c> *e
<Ahren_> a me pare di no
<Ahren_> anche il gestore del bluetooth che si usa con l'interfaccia
<Ahren_> fa fatica
<Ahren_> lo rileva
<Ahren_> ma non lo associa
<Ahren_> ma con lui, non riesco nemmeno a connetterlo
<cristian_c> Ahren_, parlo prima del pacioccamento
<Ahren_> si, esatto :)
<Ahren_> anche io parlo di prima del pacioccamento
<cristian_c> Ahren_, di solito, quando si associa qualcosa, questo resta memorizzato
<Ahren_> ok
<cristian_c> <Ahren_> ma non lo associa
<cristian_c> -,-
<Ahren_> e quindi non rimane memorizzato
<Ahren_> :)
<Ahren_> io lo riesco a connettere
<Ahren_> ma non ad associare
<cristian_c> Ahren_, se non lo associ, ovvio che l'associazione non rimane memorizzata, visto che non avviene
<cristian_c> :d
<cristian_c> lol
<Ahren_> lol non prendermi per stupido
<Ahren_> ci ho provato ad associarlo
<Ahren_> ma non ci riesce
<Ahren_> lol
<Ahren_> "Associazione con ...... tastiera ....... non riuscita"
<Bricconcello_> buonasera
<Bricconcello_> C'è quaLCUNO  che mi puo aiutare?
<Bricconcello_> :(((((8
<Bricconcello_> Uff c'è qualcuno!!!!!!
<Bricconcello_> Come posso creare una chat irc per il mio sito e quindi privata?
<Bricconcello_> !bot
<Bricconcello_> Uff
<Bricconcello_> salve
<Bricconcello_> ci sieteee
<cristian_c> Ahren_, avevi detto che prima lo associava
<cristian_c> o connetteva, che poi bisogna vedere cosa intendi per connessione
<Ahren_> connessione, nel senso che digitavo e funzionava
<Ahren_> ma non l'associa cioè se riavvio il sistema operativo, 1. mi trovo senza tastiera e la password non la metto, 2. dovevo ripetere la procedura di connessione, ma senza tastiera mi attacco al cippolo.
<atandrix> Ho un problema durante l'installazione di ubuntu 13.10
<atandrix> la schermata prima di avviarsi rimane nera e non succede niente
<atandrix> e non riesco ad installare niente...
<atandrix> ho un acer aspire 5750G intel i5 nvidia geforce gt 520m
<Ahren_> pc win 8?
<atandrix> win 7
<Ahren_> se è l'unico pc che hai ti consiglio la 12.04 LTS
<Ahren_> :)
<atandrix> come mai non va bene la versione nuova?
<atandrix> cmq grazie mille della risposta :)
<Ahren_> perché già ci sto tribulando per mantenere l'associazione per i dispositivi bluetooth
<Ahren_> ahahah
<Ahren_> a parte gli scherzi, la 12.04 offre maggiore garanzia di supporto
<atandrix> haha
<atandrix> ok grazie mille
<Ahren_> alla fine pare che non si riesca a capire come poter risolvere questa cosa
<akis24> sera
<Andro_70> Domanda sulla partizione swap ubuntu 12.04.03...ho installato su
<Andro_70> Scusate..sto scrivendo con il telefonino...mi é partito un dito
<Andro_70> Confermo che su asus m5a99x evo r2.0 la versione di u unt
<Andro_70> Niente da fare...ci sentiamo dopo.s u
<Andro_70> Confermo che dopo vari tentativi la versione di ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64 no si installa su asus m5a99x evo r2.0
<Andro_70> Ho scaricato e installato con succeso la versione ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64 ma optando per l'installazione automatica mi ha creato una partizione di swap da 17 Gb su una chiavetta usb da 32 Gb
<laidon> buonasera a tutti
<laidon> sto provando a installare la 13.10 in dual boot con win8 ma senza successo: non viene individuato UEFI e se scelgo di installare ubuntu in una partizione parte comunque Windows all'avvio... Sapreste darmi una dritta, per favore?
<akis24> !uefi | laidon
<akis24> uhmm
<laidon> akis24, già letto, non trova la scelta di installare con uefi
<akis24> laidon: disattivato secureboot?
<laidon> sì akis24
<laidon> parte cmq Windows anche se ubuntu è installato
<laidon> grub2 non vede ubuntu in pratica
<akis24> laidon: devi seguire la procedura per riparare grub sul disco
<laidon> akis24, ma quella non serve quando non viene rilevato più Windows?
<akis24> laidon: Se Ubuntu è stato installato per sbaglio avviando la live nel modo standard su un pc avente l'UEFI abilitato, il sistema non si avvierà ed occorrerà riparare il bootloader seguendo i successivi passaggi:
<laidon> io non avviato la live, ma ho scelto di installare ubuntu da cd
<akis24> laidon: segui la procedura per reinstallare bootloader
<laidon> la trovo nel wiki uefi?
<akis24> laidon: si
<akis24> laidon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<laidon> sì sto leggendo grazie
<FeFy> ciao a tutti . Come faccio ad avviare xsane senza usare sudo ?
<cristian_c> FeFy, aggiungi il tuo utente al gruppo scanner
<FeFy> già fatto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> FeFy, apri un terminale
<FeFy> ok
<cristian_c> FeFy, digita: groups
<cristian_c> FeFy, posta il risultato su pastebin
<FeFy> fatto
<FeFy> 6585744
<cristian_c> FeFy, ?
<cristian_c> FeFy, posta il link
<Guest71314> Salve a tutti
<Guest71314> c'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere una cosa riguardante a KUBUNTU???
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Guest71314
<bigo721> ciaoa tutti
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-17
<peter> salve
<Guest83652> salve
<Guest83652> vorrei  installare driver scheda wireless, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester1-> di che scheda
<Guest83652> digicom  pci wave 300
<jester1-> usb?
<Guest83652> pci
<jester1-> vegia
<jester1-> che vipset ha
<jester1-> cipset
<jester1-> ch
<jester1-> Guest83652: lspci | grep -i network
<Guest83652> ???
<jester1-> apri un terminale
<Guest83652> ok
<jester1-> lspci | grep -i network
<jester1-> incolla qui che è solo una riga
<Guest83652> non esce niente
<jester1-> allora dai solo lspci e usa pastebin per incollare
<jester1-> !paste | Guest83652
<ubot-it> Guest83652: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest83652> asp
<Guest83652> ci sei
<jester1-> eh
<jester1-> mi devi incollare il link per poterlo vedere
<Guest83652> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440FX - 82441FX PMC [Natoma] (rev 02) 00:01.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371SB PIIX3 ISA [Natoma/Triton II] 00:01.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter 00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE] (rev 40) 00:04.0 System peripher
<jester1-> Guest83652: lol
<jester1-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester1-> leggi
<Guest83652> cosa?
<jester1-> Guest83652: cosa dice il bot appena sopra
<jester1-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Guest83652> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6586435/
<Guest83652> fatto
<jester1-> Guest83652: non hai incollato tutto
<jester1-> trascina in basso anche
<Guest83652> è tutto
<jester1-> Guest83652: allora la wifi pci non c'è
<jester1-> non ha nemmeno le usb?
<jester1-> si c'è
<jester1-> sembra molto vecchio ha ancora ISA
<Guest83652> la scheda wireless è vecchia?
<jester1-> c'è la ethernet ma non la wiwi e mi piacerebbe sapere che è System peripheral: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Guest Service
<jester1-> Guest83652: tutto il pc pare anziano o sbaglio
<Guest83652> esattamente
<Guest83652> io sto
<Guest83652> virtualizzando backtrack 5
<Guest83652> con oracle vm
<Guest83652> backtrack 5 è collegato a internet, di questo sono sicuro
<Guest83652> tramite la scheda wirelles
<jester1-> Guest83652: si ma non dovrebbe comparire in lspci
<jester1-> o fai dalla virtuale
<jester1-> Guest83652: parliamo del sistema normale?
<Guest83652> sarebbe?
<jester1-> sarebbe il sistema installato e non in virtuale
<Guest83652> installato
<jester1-> e hai dato lspci da li?
<Guest83652> si
<jester1-> allora che centra bt
<jester1-> la vm usa connessione e driver dell'hst
<jester1-> host
<Guest83652> esattamente
<jester1-> collegato host collegata anchela cm in nat o bridg
<jester1-> e
<Guest83652> dovrebbe usare i componenti dell'host
<Guest83652> bridge
<jester1-> Guest83652: quindi se la scheda non è rilevata non lo è manco da bt
<jester1-> = attacata male o morta
<Guest83652> ??
<jester1-> Guest83652: non funza
<Guest83652> cosa?
<Guest83652> la scheda wirelless
<jester1-> o la vedrebbe comunque che sia supportata o no
<Guest83652> funziona
<Guest83652> solo che non permette la scansione delle reti
<jester1-> bella queata
<Guest83652> credo perchè manchino i suoi driver
<jester1-> in lcpci non c'è
<jester1-> o non hai incollato tutto
<jester1-> se non si vede il chipset come si fa a capire che eventuale driver serve
<jester1-> o firmware
<Guest83652> so qual'è
<Guest83652> http://www.digicom.it/digisit/driver_link.nsf/driverprodotto?openform&prodotto=PciWave300
<jester1-> Guest83652: driver o no lspci vede tutto quello che c'è attaccato
<Guest83652> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/v/1526881_3749566074673_663315503_n.jpg?oh=ba3a83325401951e1019d20ab0b460e7&oe=52B21822&__gda__=1387463285_2382ce0c21d0dff7a0b58469f148e7b2
<Guest83652> screen
<jester1-> non la vedo
<jester1-> tela vedi?
<Guest83652> si
<jester1-> qual'è
<Guest83652> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/v/1483066_3749571994821_1001502200_n.jpg?oh=0bbab55270a16d146f31350755aafaa2&oe=52B1A312&__gda__=1387414352_ebb7df594aaf9a8f1d7f9c8d924e769f
<Guest83652> il link lo vedi?
<jester1-> Guest83652: è la filo
<jester1-> wired
<jester1-> = cavo
<Guest83652> l'host usa solo wireless
<jester1-> Guest83652: la schermata che hai postato cole leggi
<jester1-> wired o wifi
<Guest83652> wired
<jester1-> quindi?
<Guest83652> cavo
<jester1-> Guest83652: iwconfig
<Guest83652> lo        no wireless extensions. eth0      no wireless extensions.
<jester1-> vedi che non esiste?
<Guest83652> allora come cavolo si collega a internet?
<jester1-> Guest83652: ifconfig
<jester1-> fa vedere nel paste
<Guest83652> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/v/1525342_3749581435057_1296330282_n.jpg?oh=c742f3782be411c0e983cc1641c863b7&oe=52B1EB78&__gda__=1387418953_d052750b7400e69059e7148fdcbbf732
<jester1-> Guest83652: eth0 è la ethernet
<jester1-> con tanto di ip assegnato
<jester1-> qundi stai andando a cavo
<Guest83652> puoi usare team viewer
<Guest83652> così ti mostro
<jester1-> no
<Guest83652> ??
<Guest83652> why?
<jester1-> se è la wifi è assai strano
<jester1-> fosse wifi iwconfig la vedrebbe
<jester1-> e pure lspci
<Guest83652> non so
<Guest83652> io però sono sicuro che è wireless
<jester1-> ma va
<jester1-> come fa
<jester1-> se è wifi dovresti navigare
<jester1-> visto che è collegata
<Guest83652> infatti su internet ci vado
<jester1-> Guest83652: nell'icona vedi le reti ?
<Guest83652> dove'
<jester1-> stacca il cavo di rete e poi vedi come vai
<jester1-> Guest83652: sulla barra in alto di solito c'è l'icona rete
<jester1-> cliccandola se la wifi è attiva vedi le reti tua e del vicinato
<Guest83652> non c'è
<jester1-> che sistema usi
<Guest83652> 7
<jester1-> di cosa
<Guest83652> windows 7
<jester1-> Guest83652: e centra ubuntu con winz7
<jester1-> comunque in basso a destra c'è l'icona di rete
<Guest83652> si
<jester1-> spiegami che cenra winz
<jester1-> centra
<Guest83652> io uso windows 7
<jester1-> pigli in giro?
<Guest83652> in cui sto virtualizzando backtrack 5
<Guest83652> qual'è il problema?
<jester1-> Guest83652: è in winz che deve funzare la wifi
<jester1-> non i bt
<jester1-> funsa in winz funa anche bt
<Guest83652> in windows va
<jester1-> ci credo che bt non la caga
<Guest83652> però in backtrack 5 non riesco a scansionare le reti
<jester1-> Guest83652: se inwinz va dve sta il problema
<jester1-> Guest83652: per fare la scansione serve una scheda che vada in monitor mode
<jester1-> cioè trasmete anche
<jester1-> non tutte le recenti lo fanno figurati rob obsoleta
<jester1-> Guest83652: aircracco mi pare ci sia pure per winz
<jester1-> prova poi ti accorgi ce di wpa cracchi una cippa
<Guest83652> io volevo farlo con backtrack 5
<Guest83652> perchè è il migliore
<jester1-> sai la differenza fra bt ubuntu e debian?
<jester1-> che bt ha il kernel un po patciato con qualche driver per il monitor
<jester1-> il resto lo fa aricrak
<jester1-> centra nulla la distro
<Guest83652> cosa mi consigli?
<jester1-> di fare da winz
<Guest83652> io vorrei craccare delle reti. e so che windows fa pena
<Guest83652> e come?
<jester1-> ma lo dovrebbe fare anche da bt , secondo me la scheda non è adatta
<Guest83652> and now?
<jester1-> se non ha un database di pass di un po di mb non cracchi nulla
<Guest83652> puoi aiutarmi?
<jester1-> e craccare la roba altrui è illegale
<Guest83652> infatti non è di altri
<jester1-> si si di solito si testa la propria rete
<jester1-> se vuoi passare un po di tempo prendi una netgear o linksys usb
<jester1-> su 50 60 te la cavi
<Guest83652> per fare cosa?
<jester1-> per testarti la rete conair
<jester1-> quella che hai non è buona
<Guest83652> non hai un database o cosa
<jester1-> nu
<Guest83652> :(
<Guest83652> tu che sistema operativo usi?
<jester1-> ubuntu
<Guest83652> only?
<jester1-> + winz in vm se serve
<leledrum> buongiorno a tutti
<akis24> giorno
<bigo72> gente, sto virtualizzando ubuntu 13.10 con fusion su macbook retina. Ogni volta che avvio la macchina virtuale è a risoluzione massima e devo cecarmi per cambiare la risoluzione in qualcosa di più umano. Mi dite come faccio a tenere le impostazioni anche dopo un riavvio della macchina virtuale?
<nait> ciaoa  tutti
<nait> ho un problema, nn so se qualcuno pio' aiutarmi, ho provato a installare #xubuntu su un pc vecchio xk ubuntu nn lo regeva  e alla fine dell'installazione mi dice che nn puo' installare grub e mi dice di continuare l'installazione senza bootloader, bene ma ora come entro nel sistema?
<bigo72> nait: è un mac per caso?
<nait> no
<bigo72> non capisco perchè non ti fa installare grub
<nait> è un pc vecchio
<nait> ora posto l'errore
<nait> eccolo http://oi41.tinypic.com/2z3td76.jpg
<nait> come faccio ad entrare nel sistema senza bootloader !!!
<bigo72> nait: io saprei solo come farti installare grub da live con grub-install
<nait> mi serve una live?
<bigo72> senza un bootloader non si avvia
<bigo72> nait: si, come hai installato?
<nait> con la versione alternate xk la live era troppo pesante e nn avviava l'istallazione
<nait> cmq provo a entrare sulla live
<bigo72> azz, davvero datato
<nait> 256 di ram..
<bigo72> urca
<bigo72> bella sfida
<nait> mo provo ad avviare la live
<nait> ragazzi sono su una live cd come faccio ora a installare grub sul sistema ?
<cybernova> nait, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<nait> Grazie mille
<cybernova> di nulla
<nait> cybernova scusa l'ignoranza ma su quale di queste partizioni è installato il sistema? http://i39.tinypic.com/1256tg7.jpg
<cybernova> nait, /dev/sda1
<nait> cybernova grazie XD
<cybernova> nait, hai anche gli esempi nella guida che combaciano :)
<nait> cybernova guardda.. http://i39.tinypic.com/2e5in2u.jpg
<cybernova> nait, pare ci sia qualche problema con il filesystem su cui è installato ubuntu
<nait> che tortura...
<nait> reinstallo tutto?
<cybernova> nait, dai il seguente comando da terminale e dimmi l'output che ti da
<cybernova> fsck -N /dev/sda1
<nait> cybernova http://i41.tinypic.com/2mgwhhe.jpg
<cybernova> nait, perchè hai utilizzato ext2 invece che ext4 per il filesystem di ubuntu?
<cybernova> nait, comunque prova da terminale sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<nait> è una versione di xubuntu alternate su un pc con 256 di ram
<nait> se reinstallo tutto?
<cybernova> nait, hai provato a dare il comando che ti ho detto?
<nait> aah nn avevo letto
<nait> questa chat da windows fa schifo XD
<nait> cybernova nn va cmq.. lo stesso errore
<cybernova> nait, bene allora o aspetti qualcuno più esperto di filesystem...che magari c'è un modo per riparare senza dover reinstallare tutto oppure provi appunto a reinstallare
<nait> cmabio hd e installo su un secondo hd
<cybernova> però questa volta io userei come filesystem ext4
<nait> provo a vedere se posso metterlo su ext4
<nait> nn ci avevo fatto caso che era su ext2
<pacand> buongiorno
<pacand> ho fatto delle ricerche ma non suoero questa difficoltà http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6588127/
<akis24> pacand:  chiudi il gestore pacchetti  e poi ridai il comando
<pacand> akis24: è chiuso
<akis24> pacand: gestore aggiornamenti ?
<pacand> akis24: nulla è aperto
<akis24> pacand:  magari è ancora aperto guarda dal gestore processi e poi riprovi altrimenti riavvia e poi provi
<pacand> akis24: ho già riavviato più volte
<glpiana> ola
<pacand> ola
<OverMe> pacand, ps aux | grep dpkg
<pacand> OverMe: pasquale@ubuntu:~$ ps aux | grep dpkg pasquale  4097  0.0  0.0   8132   920 pts/1    S+   11:12   0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg pasquale@ubuntu:~$
<OverMe> pacand, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<pacand> OverMe: pasquale@ubuntu:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock [sudo] password for pasquale:  pasquale@ubuntu:~$
<OverMe> ridai il comando di installazione
<pacand> OverMe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6588156/
<cybernova> pacand, sudo apt-get -f install
<pacand> OverMe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6588165/
<cybernova> pacand, sudo apt-get install libqt4-scripttools
<cybernova> vediamo che ti dice
<pacand> cybernova: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6588179/
<glpiana> pacand, apt-cache policy libqt4-script
<pacand> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6588183/
<glpiana> pacand, sudo apt-get clean
<pacand> glpiana: pasquale@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get clean [sudo] password for pasquale:  pasquale@ubuntu:~$
<glpiana> pacand, poi sudo apt-get install musescore
<pacand> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6588193/
<glpiana> pacand, di nuovo sudo apt-get install libqt4-scripttools
<pacand> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6588196/
<glpiana> pacand, apt-cache policy libqtcore4
<pacand> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6588203/
<Sofy> ciao
<glpiana> pacand, da dove hai preso sti pacchetti di kde?
<glpiana> pacand, che repo avevi aggiunto?
<pacand> glpiana: non saprei ho installato prima ubuntu da chiavetta però non partiva il grub allora ho installato wubi e visto che partiva mi sono concentrato su quello
<glpiana> pacand, uname -a
<Sofy> ho installato come parental control dansguardian con privoxy... o almeno penso di esserci riuscito...  mi sembra che su firefox filtri bene e naviga tranquillamente... ma non riesco a far funzionare thunderbird... potete aiutarmi?
<pacand> glpiana: pasquale@ubuntu:~$ uname -a Linux ubuntu 3.8.0-29-generic #42~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 14 16:19:23 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux pasquale@ubuntu:~$
<glpiana> pacand, lsb_release -r
<pacand> glpiana: pasquale@ubuntu:~$ lsb_release -r Release:	12.04 pasquale@ubuntu:~$
<roht> buongiorno
<glpiana> pacand, dai: sudo apt-get update
<pacand> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6588230/
<glpiana> pacand, crivi anche sudo davanti come ho scritto sopra
<glpiana> *scrivi
<pacand> glpiana: tutto a posto mille grazie!
<glpiana> bien
<Sofy> ho installato come parental control dansguardian con privoxy... o almeno penso di esserci riuscito...  mi sembra che su firefox filtri bene e naviga tranquillamente... ma non riesco a far funzionare thunderbird... potete aiutarmi?
<Sofy> ExPBoy: ci sei? puoi darmi due dritte?
<glpiana> Sofy, prova a leggere qui http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/proxy-dansguardian-trouble-435448/
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> Sofy, mica ci sono solo io :)
<Sofy> eh scusa ExPBoy, ma non mi rispondeva nessuno...
<Sofy> glpiana: avevo già visto, ma ci ho capito poco per quello che ho chiesto in chat
<Sofy> posso dire che il ping da shell a google.com lo fa
<ExPBoy> Sofy, qual'è il problema in thunderbird?
<Sofy> con riesce a connettersi con l'IMAP
<Sofy> dice utente e pwd sbagliate anche se sono giuste
<ExPBoy> Sofy, settato bene il server imap?
<Sofy> ho già provato a farglielo fare automaticamente, poi l'ho fatto manualmente,... ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso e ho pensato che fosse dansguardian a bloccare
<ExPBoy> Sofy, provato senza?
<Sofy> no
<ExPBoy> Sofy, fai una prova
<Sofy> come faccio?
<ExPBoy> togli dansguardian
<Sofy> e ho capito... c'è un comando da shell per spegnerlo?
<ExPBoy> non lo so mai usato
<Sofy> potrebbe essere service dansguardian stop?
<ExPBoy> Sofy,  vedi se qui trovi qualcosa:   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/DansGuardian
<ExPBoy> a dopo
<fra_dolcino> ciao, su xubuntu 13.10 non riesco a sicronizzare i file con ubuntu one tra due pc, probabilmente a causa di keyring (portachiavi), mi chiede una password che non ho mai impostato,
<fra_dolcino> da notare che non ho impostato nemmeno la password di login utente dato che il pc sta sempre a casa e non ci sono le ragioni di sicurezza per farlo
<fra_dolcino> ho provato a vedere in ./local/share/keyrings e ci sono 4 file "default", "default.keyring", "login.keyring", "user.keyring" forse uno di questi contiene la fantomatica password? vanno modificati?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<x0kster> Buongiorno a tutti ! Ho un grossissimo problema con ubuntu 13.04...qualche giorno fa la connessione wifi ha smesso di funzionare di punto in bianco. Adesso ho provato con una live sempre di ubuntu 13.04 ma non funziona ancora...non credo sia un problema di hardware in quanto su windows montato sullo stesso pc il tutto funziona regolarmente
<jester-> x0kster: tipo scheda?
<x0kster> Potrei provare ad effettuare una nuova installazione ? magari è la live che da problemi..
<x0kster> jester- è una Realtek chipset RTI8185
<x0kster> RTL*
<jester-> integrata?
<x0kster> no no è un modulo PCI
<jester-> x0kster: sei su pc problema?
<fra_dolcino> x0kster: una volta mi è capitato, ho cambiato il canale è si è ripigliata
<fra_dolcino> http://www.pcworld.it/migliorare-la-connessione-wi-fi-cambiando-il-canale_421726
<fra_dolcino> ma può essere qualsiasi altra cosa
<x0kster> jester- con ubuntu 13.04 non mi si connetteva proprio, poi con aggiornamento a 13.10 sembrava avessero risolto, andava giù ogni tanto, ma era sopportabile rispetto a prima, poi è andata giù definitivamente,
<x0kster> senza avere più segni di vita, sicuramente avrò pasticciato con qualche istallazione da sorgente
<x0kster> ma il problema è che nemmeno la live si connette più...potrebbe essere un problema hardware ?
<jester-> x0kster: secondo me hai cercato di installare qualche driver
<x0kster> magari il driver in ubuntu non riesce a gestire qualche problema come avviene col driver windows
<jester-> x0kster: sei su pc problema?
<x0kster> jester- adesso? sono da un altro pc
<jester-> x0kster: il pc problema è acceso?
<x0kster> jester- sisi con la live in esecuzione
<jester-> vieni in canale con quello
<jester-> wifi pci sa di roba antica
<x0kster> jester- non si connette nemmeno la live
<jester-> attacca il cavo
<x0kster> jester- non posso al momento..dovrei smontare tutto (è un fisso) ed avvicinarlo al router..
<x0kster> jester- se mi dici che è indispensabile posso provarci
<x0kster> jester- se riesci ad aiutarmi anche senza mi faresti un enorme favore
<x0kster> jester- ah, poi con la versione normale montata provai quando si presentò il problema a connettermi via cavo eth, ma non andava nemmeno li
<x0kster> jester- provo a connettermi col cavo
<raffa> qualcuno di voi utilizza owncloud
<raffa> ???
<raffa> avrei delle domande da sottoporre
<glpiana> !chat | raffa
<ubot-it> raffa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<birba_> help.  ieri ho acquistato una ipcam sapete se c'è un programma per poter videosorvegliare da ubuntu?
<luca> ciao a tutti
<luca> ho un problema con world of warcraft avviato con wine
<luca> quando lancio il gioco non si avvia il launcher e di conseguenza non ho la facoltà di scegliere la lingua del gioco o altre opzioni
<luca> oltre al fatto che non riesco a passare dal gioco al desktop o viceversa
<luca> cosi come accade in winz
<krabador> !chat | luca
<ubot-it> luca: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luca> ok...scusate
<Hal9001> buongiorno a tutti
<Hal9001> sto usando Geany , mi da errore utilizzando #include <iostream> come mai ?
<Hal9001> c'è nessuno ?
<Hal9001> nessuno programma in c++?
<Hal9001> saluti e baci
<Bubi> Ciao ragazzi :)... Potreste indicarmi il posto più adatto per chiedere aiuto con Mint? Grazie
<LoZioNe> #mint-it credo
<krabador> LoZioNe, cerca di dare risposte certe
<LoZioNe> krabador, ho guardato sulla lista delle reti qua e mi pare il più corretto
<krabador> LoZioNe, non c'è quel canale
<krabador> in freenode
<akis24> ciao
<pdor> allora, avevo mint, ho formattato a basso livello sia la partizione di root che lo swap, ho reinstallato xubuntu, e continua ad aprirsi firefox sulla pagina di mint, poi ho installato qbittorrent e senza aver impostato niente si apre gia con tutti i settaggi che avevo prima di formattare e i file parziali che stava NON scaricando, infatti ho reinstallato perche' bittorrent non andava piuu
<pdor> sono posseduto da mint?
<pdor> ovviamente i file parziali sono su un'altra partizione che non ho formattato
<pdor> ma i file di installazione non dovrebbero essere sotto la home?
<pdor> e ho pure cambiato nome alla partizione
<pdor> il bello e' che sono anni che cerco di fare ripartire i torrent dda dove avevo interrotto prima di reinstallaere
<pdor> mi si legge?
<akis24> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pdor> ma io avrei installato ubuntu
<pdor> xubuntu
<pdor> ma mi si apre anche con l'aspetto di mint. ma e' xubuntu
<pdor> mint dovrei qaverlo arato via
<akis24> pdor: forse non hai formattato bene o per nulla o forse se hai la home separata devi formattare anche quella
<pdor> ho formattato a basso livello
<pdor> le partizioni non c'erano piu
<pdor> la home era sulla partizione di boot
<pdor> per me ce' qualcuno che si diverte molto con me
<akis24> pdor: posta uno screen con gparted delle partizioni  e metti su image
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pdor> spe installo gparted
<akis24> pdor: di solito c'è gia'
<pdor> eh
<akis24> pdor: come hai creato le partizioni dopo aver formattato a basso livello come dici tu ?
<pdor> dall'installazione
<akis24> pdor:  e che hai usato per crearle ?
<pdor> le ho formattate piu che aaltro
<pdor> c'erano ma partizione sconosaciuta
<akis24> pdor: posta lo screen
<pdor> sta andando
<pdor> per formattare da live ho dato sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda3 e 2
<pdor> poi ho fatto altro e configurazione manuale delle partizioni
<pdor> in home ho montato una partizione dove c'e' kali
<pdor> akis24: http://imagebin.org/282749
<pdor> ho avuto parecchi casini dopo che e' comparsa chissa perche' quella porzione non allocata prima del file system
<akis24> pdor:   quella è apparsa quando hai creato la partizione estesa logica
<pdor> sempre avuta la partizione estesa ma quella e' comparsa dopo che ho fatto una reinstallazione
<akis24> pdor: usa gparted per formattare /sda1  ed /sda3 e poi riposta screen
<pdor> e questa e' la seconda volta che reinstallo, controllato tutto con md5sum sia il file.iso che il checke dell'installazione
<akis24> pdor:  la swap lasciala stare
<pdor> sob ok
<akis24> pdor: se usi la home deve essere assegnata a xubuntu in fase di installazione  ma prima devi formattarla  come la /
<pdor> ehm che vuol dire se uso la home?
<pdor> in home c''e kali
<pdor> e basta
<pdor> e ci vanno anche i miei settaggi credo
<pdor> akis24: la home la tengo dentro a /
<pdor> cioe' non a parte
<pdor> ah st ance cercando di reinstallare xubuntu 12 a 32 su una macchina vecchia, il md5sum sull'iso va bene ma dal chekc disk trova errori su tre chiavette usb diverse che uso e vanno bene
<akis24> pdor: a me sembra assegnata alla home la  /sda1  e la partizione  /  per la kali dove sarebbe ?
<pdor> sda1
<pdor> ak
<akis24> pdor:  a me sembra tutto strano li come hai partizionato il disco magari qualcun altro puo' aiutarti
<pdor> akis24: si infatti eì' montata li kali
<pdor> cmq per quanto riguarda il problema di xubuntu 12.4.3  invito te o chi ne ha volgia a scaricarla, copiarla su usb con unetbootin e fare il check perche' secondo me e' buggata, mi ha dato sempre lo stesso errore sullo stesso file su 3 chiavette diverse per piu di una volta
<pdor> andrebbe segnalato
<pdor> va bene unetbootin per copiare xubuntu su usb?
<pdor> akis24:  va bene unetbootin per copiare xubuntu su usb?
<krabador> pdor,  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<pdor> krabador: MA non e' nemmeno nei repository....
<pdor> nono
<pdor> io uso linux
<krabador> pdor, allora la soluzione migliore, è usb-creator
<pdor> grazz
<pdor> e' assolutamente impossibile che un iso di una distro abbia dei danni se md5sum da' esito positvo vero?
<pdor> o ci sono possibilita?
<pdor> perche' se c'e' n'e' una io la becco di sicuro
<krabador> pdor, di che errore parli, con xubuntu 12.04.3
<pdor> si
<pdor> un errore su un file xorg
<pdor> che rilevo quando faccio chek sulla usb il il
<pdor> pero' ho usato unetbootin...
<pdor> che e' diventato stranamente veloce...
<pdor> ah no...come non detto ..lo vedo piu veloce perche' lo usavo con bactrac e kali che sono piu grossi
<pdor> krabador:  ripeto md5sum va bene, e' il chek sulla usb che va male...ma sempre sullo stesso file
<pdor> ma non e' possibile ...nella home ci sono i filee cartelle di programmi che non ho ancora installato ma che c'erano prima di formattare
<pdor> dove cavolo se li va a prendere?
<pdor> e c'e' pure una cartellalinuxmint
<krabador> di quale home stai parlando ?
<pdor> ah e ho pure riempito la chiavetta con dei file prima di copiarci la iso, quindi sono stati usati cluster diversi ma l'errore e' semrpe sullo stesso file
<pdor> krabador: della mia home quella dove ci sono tutti i settaggi
<pdor> io azzero l'utente...
<pdor> come faccio a togliere una partizione che si monta sulla home?
<krabador> pdor, è in una partizione separata?
<pdor> nono
<pdor> e' sotto a /
<pdor> sda3
<pdor> che e' la partizione di sistema
<pdor> come faccio a togliere la sda1 che e' montata sulla home?
<krabador> pdor, se non glielo dici in fase di installazione, non lo fa
<pdor> eh lo so
<pdor> toglierla adesso? e' posibile?
<pdor> ci cambio l'etichetta e pi cancello tutto quello che fa riferimento da fstab?
<Guest71754> buonasera ragazzi, qualcuno potrebba aiutarmi a creare una partizione dell hard disk su un netbook per favore? Il problema è che non riesce più a fare in automatico il backup perchè dice che lo spazio è insufficiente, ma andando nella cartella deja-dup non mi pare sia piena e soprattutto ci sono solo files recenti perchè è impostato a mantenere solo files del mese precedente
<Guest71754> scusate se sono stato prolisso
<Guest71754> c'è qualcuno?
<akis24> Guest71754: apri gparted e posta uno screen del disco
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest71754> ho lanciato sudo apt-get install gparted
<Guest71754> ed ha fatto la sua operazione appena conclusa
<akis24> Guest71754:  aprilo e vediamo  la schermata
<Hal9001> buonasera
<Guest71754> da dove lo apro scusa? (non sono ferratissimo ancora)
<Hal9001> avrei una domanda
<akis24> Guest71754: dal menu > sistema
<Hal9001> uso una chiavetta per collegarmi ad internet
<Hal9001> ma non posso collegarmi alla rete lan di casa come mai §?
<Guest71754> ho aperto il backup
<Hal9001> qualcuno può aiutarmi per un collegamento rete lan e chiavetta internet ?
<akis24> Guest71754: hai aperto gparted ?
<Guest71754> Dato che GParted è uno strumento in grado di arrecare danni alla tabella delle partizioni e di cancellare permanentemente molti dati, solo root può eseguirlo.
<Guest71754> mi ha comunicato questo ora che ho provato a lanciarlo da terminale
<akis24> Guest71754:  metti sudo gparted e poi dai la password
<akis24> io a breve esco..
<Guest71754> ok fatto
<Guest71754> si è aperto
<Guest71754> a questo punto?
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> Guest71754:  fai uno screen
<akis24>  e mettilo su imagebin
<Guest71754> http://imagebin.org/282762
<Guest71754> ecco
<Hal9001> #rete lan e chiavetta internet
<Guest71754> ora?
<akis24> Guest71754:  bisognerebbe restringere la partizione ext4  ma prima serve un backup a evitare rischi di perdere tutto
<Guest71754> e il problema che non me lo fa più
<akis24> Guest71754: aspetta che qualcuno ti aiuti  io devo scappare e comunque il problema dello spazio non esiste il disco è quasi vuoto  quindi qualcosa non va' don deja dup ma il backup va' fatto su altra partizione ..
<Guest71754> capito ok grazie
<Guest71754> ora vedo di continuare con chi di turno
<akis24> di nulla
<Guest71754> ragazzi chi può continuare a darmi una mano per piacere?
<Guest71754> http://imagebin.org/282762
<Guest71754> c'è qualcosa che non va' con deja dup probabilmente, ma il backup va' fatto su un' altra partizione, ma non sono capace di farlo purtroppo
<Guest71754> se lancio il backup, dopo un pò mi da questo messaggio: Spazio non sufficiente nella posizione di backup. Provare a usare una posizione più capiente.
<Guest71754> c'è nessuno?
<Guest71754> SALVE
<jester-> sera
<Ciro> Buonasera
<Ciro> ho montato il file iso che ho scaricato dal sito trisquel_6.0_i686 ma non mi parte il boot
<Alpha__> ciao ragazzi
<Alpha__> ho un problema con una seconda partizione
<Alpha__> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano per piacere?
<jester-> cioè?
<Alpha__> il mio netbook non esegue backup perchè dice: Spazio non sufficiente nella posizione di backup. Provare a usare una posizione più capiente.
<Alpha__> alchè da terminale ho creato una seconda partizione
<jester-> Alpha__: significa che non hai spazio sufficiente per contenere i dati
<Alpha__> capisco ed a questo punto non saprei cosa fare
<jester-> Alpha__: e dove lo hai preso lo spazio per una nuova partizione
<Alpha__> perchè non so gestire la seconda partizione
<jester-> Alpha__: non è che in casa ti puoi creare un locale nuovo se fuori casa non c'è spazio da usare
<Alpha__> da terminale ho lanciato sudo apt-get install gparted
<jester-> poi?
<Alpha__> tranne se faccio un tramezzo in cemento ;)
<jester-> Alpha__: nemmeno
<Alpha__> poi mi ha creato una partizione che se mi mandi il link ti invio l immagine
<jester-> si hai 100 mq tutti occupati o riduci un locale (partizione) Per ricavarne un altro o nn fai una cippa
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Alpha__> http://imagebin.org/282768
<Alpha__> prima un tuo collega mi aveva detto che ci sono problemi probabilmente con ext4
<jester-> Alpha__: e dove sta
<jester-> hai una fat che serve la pc
<Alpha__> in parole povere?
<jester-> una ext4 per il sistema e una swap
<Alpha__> prima con il tuo collega siamo arrivati fin qui, poi è uscito
<jester-> Alpha__: non vedo nessuna partizione dati oltre a / e swap
<Alpha__> in sostanza non ho concluso niente?
<jester-> Alpha__: devi ridurre sda2
<jester-> e poi sullo spazio che si libera creare una partizione
<Alpha__> benissimo, a tal punto mi potresti guidare in ciò se hai un pò di pazienza per piacere?
<jester-> Alpha__: ma lo spazio in sda2 c'è visto che sono usati 20 giga su 294
<Alpha__> prima mi è stato detto che potrebbe essere un problema da deja-dup
<jester-> Alpha__: devi fare con la live, non ti permette di ridurre una partizione in uso
<jester-> a meno che cercavi si scrivere su sda1
<jester-> ma i backuo si fanno su disco esterno
<jester-> se si  fotte il disco si fottono pure i backup
<Alpha__> evviva
<jester-> e si fa solo della home
<Alpha__> quindi non c'è rimedio?
<jester-> a cosa
<Alpha__> e dico, cosa mi consigli di fare a questo punto?
<jester-> Alpha__: consigliare circa?
<Alpha__> per permettere di riprendere con i consueti backup?
<marcolugano> ciao a tutti
<marcolugano> sono nuo e sono interessato a scaricare ubuntu sul mio mac
<Alpha__> liberare spazio
<jester-> Alpha__: e dove li facevi i backup prima
<marcolugano> voreei sapere se è possibile e se posso installare ubuntu in parallelo
<Alpha__> ha sempre eseguito il pc in automatico
<jester-> marcolugano: cioè dula boot con winz?
<Alpha__> e tutti i backup li riportava in automatico nella cartella deja-dup
<Alpha__> non ho mai toccato nulla
<Alpha__> finchè da qualche settimana ora si è bloccato perchè mi da quel messaggio
<jester-> Alpha__: e magari te la sei trovata gia operante dopo aver installato
<marcolugano> dual boot...ma non ho winz
<marcolugano> ho solo mc os al momento
<Alpha__> probabile si
<jester-> !macbook | marcolugano
<ubot-it> marcolugano: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<jester-> Alpha__: ma va?
<Alpha__> scusami ma non so dove mettere mano perchè è la prima volta che mi trovo questa cosa
<Alpha__> no no, non va
<marcolugano> grazie!
<Alpha__> se tento di avviare io il backup mi da spazio insufficiente
<Alpha__> e quindi non va
<jester-> marcolugano: macco recente?
<Alpha__> ma così, all'improvviso, dal nulla
<marcolugano> prima volta qui
<marcolugano> mi sono rotto di mac e delle restrizioni e mi sono ricordato del mio periodo in finalndia e di linux
<marcolugano> detto fatto
<jester-> Alpha__: controlla le impostazioni di dejadup http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/D%C3%A9j%C3%A0Dup
<marcolugano> perÒ mi pare di capire dal sito che mi hai dato che per il mio mac non c'è ubuntu che possa essere installato
<marcolugano> ho osx 10.5.8
<jester-> marcolugano: che mac hai
<Alpha__> prima di darci un'occhiata, volevo darti come altra informazione, che l'archiviazione dei dati di backup sono impostati con una memoria limite di un mese
<marcolugano> MacBook, MAC OSX verionse 10.5.8
<Alpha__> potrebbe esserti utile, non so
<jester-> Alpha__: controlla le impostazioni del deja se cancella a cartella piena, lo spazio assegnato etc etc
<jester-> marcolugano: 10.5.8 è la versione di osx non il modello pc
<Alpha__> non mi raccapezzo :/
<jester-> marcolugano: dalla live sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<Alpha__> sarà l'orario sarò io
<Alpha__> le impostazioni da dove le pizzico?
<jester-> marcolugano: quindi vedi se c'è il tuo tipo
<marcolugano> ok
<Alpha__> jester le impostazioni di deja dup dove le trovo?
<Alpha__> devo andare
<Alpha__> ci provo un pò domani, vedo cosa riesco a fare smanettandoci un pò altrimenti pazienza
<Alpha__> grazie ciao
<asgardiano> *Ciao a tutti
<asgardiano> belli e brutti
<sergios> ho la necessità di creare una scorciatoia da tastiera per la stringa di comando xcalib -i -a ; dovrei modificare il file dovrei modificare il file ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml mi potreste dare un'aiuto: non trovo il file -.-'
<sergios> ecco i link che sto seguendo http://brutusfacticus.wordpress.com/2012/11/07/how-to-invert-screen-colors-in-ubuntu-based-gnulinux-distros/
<sergios> e https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard
<sergios> ok ho trovato il file che è in cartella nascosta (non avevo visto il .) adesso in che modo inserisco la stringa e i corrispondenti tasti??
<antonello> buona sera, mi potete dare qualche aiuto?
<antonello> non mi ricordo come si fa a emulare i programmi nati per windows
<sergios> antonello penso tu ti riferisca wine
<sergios> antonello http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<antonello> grazie, purtroppo l ignoranza è il peggiore dei mali
<antonello> è installabile solo da riga di comando?
<sergios> figurati, sfondi una porta aprta ahahah
<sergios> antonello, lo trovi anche su ubuntu software center
<antonello> grazie
<sergios> :)
<antonello> la frase sudo apt-get update va fatta dopo ogni installazione?
<enzotib> magari prima
<antonello> ok
<antonello> che cosa installo per vedere i video compressi?
<antonello> stasera ho la connessione troppo lenta ci risentiamo domani in giornata ciao e grazie e tutti.
<sergios> HELP: ho la necessità di editare il file ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml per aggiungere una scorciatoia da tastiera per il comando 'xcalib -invert -alter' ho aperto il file ma non so dove mettere le mani...
<jester-> sergios: stai seguendo una guida immagino
<sergios> jester- http://brutusfacticus.wordpress.com/2012/11/07/how-to-invert-screen-colors-in-ubuntu-based-gnulinux-distros/ per l'installazione del pacchetto e https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard per creare la scorciatoia ma non mi si apre il link 'edit' al paragrafo 'Create New Keyboard shortcuts'
<jester-> sergios: per invertire i colori?
<sergios> jester- si esatto
<jester-> sergios: installato il pacchetto?
<sergios> si, funziona pure! :D
<jester-> sergios: dice che lo puoi fare da impostazioni tastiera scorciatoie
<max_Sme> ragazzi ho un problema con ubuntu 13.04 sugli aggiornamenti
<jester-> max_Sme: cioè?
<max_Sme> adesso ti posto il problema
<max_Sme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6591184/ jester-
<jester-> max_Sme: cambia server
<sergios> jester- appunto... non trovo la funzione in lubuntu http://imagebin.org/282785
<jester-> sergios: c'è di sicuro ma non conosco lubuntu
<jester-> impostazioni sistema tastiera, per logica
<sergios> jester- pare che per lubuntu non esista quel gestore http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=521666
<sergios> leggo adesso il thred
<max_Sme> non riescoa capire jester-
<max_Sme> non fa gli aggiornamenti per il server sbagliato? jester-
<jester-> max_Sme: ubuntu ?
<jester-> kubuntu? altro?
<max_Sme> ubuntu 13.04
<jester-> max_Sme: sudo jockey-gtk
<max_Sme> mi dice comando non trovato
<sergios> jester- pare che questa sia una strada http://ilpandaverde.blogspot.it/2011/04/obkey-gestire-le-scorciatoie-da.html procedo a fare backup del file da editare e provo...
<jester-> max_Sme:  sudo jockey-gtk scrivi bene
<max_Sme> niente da fare sempre lo stesso... jester-
<jester-> max_Sme: sei sicuro di avere ubuntu
<max_Sme> si
<max_Sme> sicurissimo
<max_Sme> ubuntu 13.04
<jester-> max_Sme: scrivi sudo jockey- batti 2 volte tab che risponde
<max_Sme> adesso provo di nuovo ma niente jester-
<jester-> max_Sme: non è possibile che non ci sia
<max_Sme> niente da fare
<jester-> max_Sme: apri gestore aggiornamenti
<max_Sme> ok
<jester-> vai menu modifica o software o server
<max_Sme> fatto aperto
<jester-> max_Sme: clicca su server
<jester-> altro
<jester-> italia
<jester-> clicca +
<jester-> scegli un server
<max_Sme> è impostato su server italia
<jester-> no
<jester-> altro
<jester-> server italia è bacato
<max_Sme> ok
<jester-> vai su italia a srotola
<max_Sme> ok
<jester-> max_Sme: carzy che è carino come ome
<jester-> nome
<max_Sme> crazynetwork
<max_Sme> è giusto jester-
<max_Sme> ?
<max_Sme> adesso si è aggiornato grazie mille jester-
<mystic> un consiglio per una distro che possa andar bene su questo pc  http://www.topproduct.nl/hardware/laptops/13753-Packard%20Bell/137648-packard-bell-easynote-r/255835-packard-bell-easynote-r4355-1.3ghz-512mb-50gb-pb17b00156.html
<mystic> è molto datato
<sergios> allora in lubuntu non esiste un gestore di default per la gestione delle scorciatoie da tastiera ma bisogna ricorrere al'installazione di obkey come indicato in questa guida http://ilpandaverde.blogspot.it/2011/04/obkey-gestire-le-scorciatoie-da.html ... e finalmente ho il mio schermo con i colori invertiti :D
<sergios> notte a tutti, belli e brutti!
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-18
<krabador> quanto tempo, Claudinux
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Alpha___> Buongiorno, c'è qualche mattiniero già in piedi?
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<mystic> ciao
<mystic> ho fatto casino con l'installazione lubuntu restricted extras
<cristian_c> mystic, spiega tutto
<mystic> non è andata a buon fine
<cristian_c> lol
<mystic> poi ho provato  dopo ad installare quelli di ubuntu
<mystic> un macello :-)
<mystic> è risolvibile?
<OverMe> due dettagli in più non farebbero schifo
<OverMe> "non è andata a buon fine" cosa vuol dire? è uscito un velociraptor dal monitor?
<mystic> heheeheheheh
<cristian_c> mystic, comincia dall'inizio della storia
<mystic> ho aggiunto il repository
<cristian_c> quale?
<mystic> poi ho provato ma non era installato
<cristian_c> quale?
<mystic> allora HO PROVATO ADINSTALLARE DA gestione pacchetti
<cristian_c> mystic, non è possibile tirare a indovinare. Quale repository? Quali pacchetti?
<mystic> prima lubuntu restricted estraspoi da synaptic quelli di ubuntu
<cristian_c> mystic, e riguardo il repository?
<mystic> un attimo che vedo
<mystic> sudo apt-get install  lubuntu-restricted-extras
<mystic> no,non erano repository sorry
<OverMe> quindi quale "macello" ?
<mystic> che non sono installati e se riprovo non installa
<OverMe> e dando sudo apt-get install  lubuntu-restricted-extras   che dice?
<OverMe> !paste | mystic
<ubot-it> mystic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mystic> da synaptic ho avviato l'installazione ma rimane ferma su preparazione di ttf-mscofonts-installer
<mystic> ora mi è comparsa una tabella con la cornice blu di microsoft
<cristian_c> mystic, questo per il fatto che appare un messaggio
<cristian_c> mystic, c'è una licenza da accettare
<jester-> mystic: sicuro non hai autorizzato la licenza
<mystic> ma non mi fa darel'ok
<cristian_c> lol
<mystic> davvero
<jester-> davero davero
<mystic> giurin giuretta
<mystic> come faccio a confermare?
<jester-> mystic: vai su ok con yab
<jester-> tab
<mystic> aaaaa
<mystic> a saperlo....
<jester-> sveglia
<mystic> ma un utente alla prime armi come fa , al massimo clicca invio :-9
<jester-> giri qui dentro da un ble po, quanto dura il noviziato
<mystic> un altro problema, sul software center non mi trova nulla da scaricare, possibile perchè ho la versione alternate?
<jester-> mystic: versione alternate?
<mystic> 12.04,  ci sono problemi nell'installazione http://paste.ubuntu.com/6593434/
<jester-> dove lo vedi il problema
<mystic> non avanza l'installazione del pacchetto
<ExPBoy> mystic, prova a cambiare server
<mystic> ok
<mystic> sto facendo la ricerca del server migliore
<mystic_> da software center non trova nulla
<ExPBoy> mystic_, ma che devi trovare?
<jester-> mystic_: hai synaptic usa quello che è piu umano
<mystic_> software non ne trova nemmeno uno
<mystic_> c'è anche skype?
<ExPBoy> ma va la
<jester-> mystic_: devi abilitare parteners e indipendenti
<mystic_> da dove?
<jester-> da dove hai cambiato server
<jester-> altro sofware
<mystic_> ok
<jester-> se hai problemi con la tipa fischia che ExPBoy come batman arriva subito
<ExPBoy> lol
<mystic_> partner canonical quello normale o codice sorgente?
<sergios> salve a tutti mi è sparita l'anteprima delle finestre del comando alt+tab, mi si evidenziano solo i contorni di nero!
<sergios> mi spiego meglio: non compaiono le anteprime al centro dello schermo ma si evidenziano solo i contorni delle finestre
<sergios> devo aver fatto qualche involontariamente qualche casino con openbox -.-'
<sergios> ieri avevo seguito questa guida http://brutusfacticus.wordpress.com/2012/11/07/how-to-invert-screen-colors-in-ubuntu-based-gnulinux-distros/ per invertire i colori dello scermo
<ubu_> Buon di vi volevo chiedere qual'è il miglior ubuntu per un net-book com 512 di ram e 15 gb di hard disk? grazie in anticipo
<sergios> ma su lxde pare non ci sia un gestore per le scorciatoie da tastiera http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=521666&p=4503857#p4503857
<sergios> e quindi ho seguito quest'altra guida http://ilpandaverde.blogspot.it/2011/04/obkey-gestire-le-scorciatoie-da.html
<sergios> il tutto ha funzionato ma adesso mi ritrovo senza le anteprime di alt-tab!
<sergios> HELP!
<ExPBoy> sergios, seguire guide non ufficiali non è consigliato
<ubu_> Buon di vi sono nuovo voglio entrare nel mondo di ubuntu vi chiedo qual'è il miglior ubuntu per un net-book com 512 di ram e 15 gb di hard disk? grazie in anticipo
<mystic> come faccio per automatizzare all'avvio senza dover confermare ogni volta la sessione?
<mystic> lubuntu
<sergios> ExPBoy lo so ma non avevo trovato null'altro di ufficiale a riguardo!
<ducati749> salve ki può aiutarmi=?
<roht> !domanda | ducati749
<ubot-it> ducati749: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Nino87> salve
<cristian_c> sergios, ciao
<cristian_c> sergios, io eviterei di seguire guide online
<Nino87> qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegarmi una cosa?
<sergios> cristian_c ciao! ho appena letto sul forum che anche tu hai avuto a che fare con obkey...
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Nino87
<ubot-it> Nino87: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> sergios, eh
<Nino87> salve l'immagine iso per l'istallazione di ubuntu si deve masterizzare su un cd po un dvd?
<cristian_c> sergios, a mio avviso dovresti ripristinare la situazione precedente
<cristian_c> Nino87, ubuntu con unity?
<ducati749> perchè non riesco ad accedere alle partizioni che usavo con windows 8?
<Nino87> non so l'ho appena scaricato dalla pagina ufficiale
<ducati749> Error mounting /dev/sda3 at /media/start/Volume: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda3" "/media/start/Volume"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda3': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume 
<cristian_c> ducati749, prova nel file manager
<cristian_c> ducati749, hai disattivato l'ibernazione in winz?
<cristian_c> Nino87, allora, penso dvd
<cristian_c> Nino87, se l'immagine supera i 700 MB
<Nino87> si ma non si puo dividere in 2 per farlo leggere da due cd?
<sergios> cristian_c ho già provato a ripristinare il file ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml di cui avevo fatto una copia di backup ma la situazione non cambia
<cristian_c> un attimo
<sergios> vai tranquillo, quando puoi!
<cristian_c> Nino87, non credo proprio
<Nino87> scusami ancora e se lo portassi su una pennina usb lo caricherebbe il pc?
<cristian_c> Nino87, sì, ma ti serve il programma apposito per creare la live
<Nino87> e sarebbe?
<cristian_c> sergios, il punto è che l'hai installato il programa
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | Nino87
<ubot-it> Nino87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<sergios> cristian_c lo so, volevo risolvere la questione ma evidentemente ho peccato di leggerezza!
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> sergios, infatti volvevo creare il deb di obkey
<cristian_c> sergios, in modo che lo si potesse disinstallare XD
<cristian_c> invece così è un casino
<ducati749> cristian_c come si disattiva l'ibernazione?
<sergios> cristian_c è strano che non ci sia un gestore di default per le scorciatoie da tastiera in lxde!
<cristian_c> ducati749, da winz
<cristian_c> sergios, io comunque uso xbindkeys-config
<cristian_c> che fa il suo dovere
<sergios> cristian_c buono a sapersi, me lo segno! ma adesso pensi che posso risolvere il problema delle anteprime di alt-tab? momenti di scoramento...
<cristian_c> sergios, non saprei
<sergios> cristian_c immagino che il problema sia causato da obkey, convieni?
<ducati749> winz?
<cristian_c> sergios, uhm, non saprei
<cristian_c> sergios, però disinstallarlo è meglio
<cristian_c> ducati749, winz = windows
<sergios> cristian_c ho visto che nel forum chiedevi come disinstallarlo... spero tu ci sia riuscito e che ricordi la procedura perchè io non saprei da dove iniziare! :.|
<cristian_c> sergios, no, non ci ero riuscito
<sergios> ahahahah ottimo!
<cristian_c> sergios, l'unica secondo me è trasformarlo in .deb prima di installarlo
<cristian_c> in modo da fare tutto da synaptic
<sergios> cristian_c ma ormai la frittata è fatta e ho paura della tua prossima risposta :)
<cristian_c> lol
<ducati749> cristian_c ma in windows come disattivo?
<ducati749> da powercfg.exe?
<cristian_c> ducati749, qui supporto a ubuntu ,non a winz
<Nino87> ho usato unetbootin ho caricato il file iso l'ho inserito nel pc ma non parte mi compare solo una scritta < linux 4.03 2010-10-22 edd copryright (c) 1994-2010
<ducati749> giustamente... :)
<ducati749> grazie cmq
<Nino87> premetto che ho un pc dove ho istallato window ma non funziona piu bene puo centrare qualcosa?
<Nino87> non mi puo aiutare nessuno?
<sergios> cristian_c diciamo che sono riuscito a metterci una pezza smanettando tra le opzioni di obkey bastava spuntare 'dialog' anche se prorpio non mi piace il risultato ma meglio che niente! http://imagebin.org/282853
<sergios> Nino87 devi accedere alle impostazioni del bios e impostare l'avvio dal supporto USB
<Nino87> si clicco su f11 e poi avvio da usb ma il risultato e quello ke ho scritto sopra
<Nino87> ho sto sbagliando qualcosa?
<sergios> Nino87 in base a quello che leggo potresti provare la procedura con unetbootin oppure mastrizzando un cd live da un altro pc funzionante
<sergios> Nino87 nel senso che se sai già che il computer da cui stai facendo l'operazione "non funziona bene" probabilmente crea degli errori nella creazione della penna usb
<Nino87> scusami forse mi sono espresso male, io ho un pc fisso che con window non funge piu allora ho scaricato ubuntu sul portatile per poi portarlo sul pc fisso
<Nino87> per scaricare il cd live dove posso andare?
<sergios> Nino87 hai provato se la usb creata con unetbootin funziona col portatile, per capire se il problema è nella usb o nel pc
<sergios> Nino87 il cd live lo crei semplicemente masterizzando l'immagine del file .iso che hai scaricato dal sito di ubuntu (suppongo)
<Nino87> ok ok provo con questo portatile
<Nino87> vediamo cosa succede
<Nino87> a tra poco allora devo spegnere
<aldindu> ciao ho un problema c'è qualcuno?
<krabador> aldindu, chiedi
<aldindu> allora ho disattivato l'account utente e non riesco più ad accedere?
<aldindu> non ridete!!
<aldindu> 13.10
<aldindu> ho fatto tutto ciò che ho trovato ma non sono riuscito a tornare nel mio desktop se non in ospite
<krabador> aldindu, non puoi pensare che quantomeno non ti si chieda come mai hai disattivato l'account....
<aldindu> ovvero in recovery mi dice che l'utente esiste
<aldindu> ma poi se provo il login non mi entra nemmeno se ho cambiato la password
<aldindu>  con ctl+alt+f1 mi ha detto di dare "encrypfts-user-private" e ho cambiato la password.
<krabador> !ripristino | aldindu
<ubot-it> aldindu: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<aldindu> ah dite? ok grazie
<ExPBoy> aldindu, ma cosa ti ha spinto a disattivare l'account?
<aldindu> un profondo stato di smarrimento interiore... scherzo ho fatto una boiata, non c'è altra spiegazione.
<aldindu> ok faccio così ciao grazie
<cristian_c> sergios, quindi hai risolto?
<sergios> diciamo di si! ma obkey rimarra con me fino a nuova installazione, cosa che non mi posso permettere al momento perchè con questo pc ci lavoro!
<sergios> ... cristian_c
<sergios> cristian_c come dicevo, ci ho messo una pezza!
<sergios> cristian_c a meno che nel contempo non trovo una strada per disinstallare obkey  e lasciare intatto il sistema
<sergios> (dubito fortemente)
<cristian_c> sergios, eh, non so, ci stavo lavorando XD
<uniKode> ciao a tutti , ho installato ubuntustudio 12.10 da massimo un mese.non riesco ad aprire e a copiare immagini jpg da supporto rimovibile come :tablet e cellusare android qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa
<uniKode> ho impostato di poter vedere e leggere i supporti rimovibili
<ExPBoy> uniKode, usi usb?
<ExPBoy> oppure wifi?
<ExPBoy> insomma che usi?
<uniKode> ExPBoy . si uso usb
<ExPBoy> uniKode, ma quando colleghi tablet o cellulare viene visto dal sistema?
<uniKode> ExPBoy ,si viene visto ,posso anche vedere il contenuto ma non posso copiarne sul pc
<ExPBoy> uniKode, e che errore ti da?
<uniKode> ExPBoy asp che ripovo e linko
<uniKode> ExPBoy, cioè non mi da l'errore ,quando copio esce la vignetta del trasferimento ma non partono i MB copiati
<ExPBoy> uniKode, vignetta?
<uniKode> ExPBoy e rimane così per del tempo
<ExPBoy> uniKode, controlla le impostazioni sui dispositivi
<ExPBoy> altro non so
<uniKode> ExPBoy , cioè la finestra del trasferimento
<ExPBoy> si ok
<uniKode> le impostazioni su i dispositivi vano bene fino c'ero arrivato ,ma è il pc che non ne vuole sapere
<ExPBoy> uniKode, come fai a dirlo se non ti segnala errore?
<uniKode> ExPBoy, per dire non me le fa neanche aprire con il programma che usa normalmente ubuntu
<ExPBoy> uniKode, allora potresti provare con sudo
<uniKode> ExPBoy ,non lo so ma se dato che i disp sono a posto ho pensato che fosse il pc
<ExPBoy> ubuntustudio ha un gestore di file? (nautilus)
<uniKode> ExPBoy , non so ora guardo
<ExPBoy> apri il gestore di file con gksu
<ExPBoy> e vedi se riesci a copiar ei file
<ExPBoy> (ma una segnalazione di errore deve darla)
<uniKode> ExPBoy,scusa la mia ignoranza che in fattore ubuntu è parecchia dove lo trovo quel gestore dei file con gksu ?
<ExPBoy> uniKode, sto dicendo in modo generico: non conosco ubuntustudio
<ExPBoy> con cosa fai il traferimento/copia di file?
<uniKode> ExPBoy , copiando e incollando non so di cosa si serva ubuntus
<ExPBoy> in ubuntu (normale) si usa nautilus come gestore files in ubuntu ci sarà un equivalente credo
<ExPBoy> *ubuntustudio
<maxmaxmaxmax> salve
<maxmaxmaxmax> potete darmi un'info?
<uniKode> ExPBoy , ora provo a vedere se cè qualche prog.pre il trasferimento dei file
<ExPBoy> uniKode, non per il traferimento
<maxmaxmaxmax> ho aperto il mio vecchio pc ed ho visto una scheda pinnacle system Gmbh che non so a cosa serve...
<ExPBoy> un semplice file manager
<ExPBoy> maxmaxmaxmax, questo è supporto ubuntu non hardware
<maxmaxmaxmax> ah ok scusate allora vado a cercare li...ciao
<uniKode> ExPBoy,con gestore archivi penso si possa fare qualcosa del genere
<ExPBoy> può essere
<uniKode> ExPBoy,ora provo grz mille scusa la stupidità grazie del supporto buona giornata
<ExPBoy> figurati
<Alpha_> salve ragazzi ho un problema da qualche giorno con il funzionamento di backup con il mio netbook, in pratica mi da spazio esaurito ma non so dove e come mettere mano per sbloccarlo e far ripartire il consueto backup di routine. QUalcuno potrebbe darmi una mano per piacere? Grazie
<krabador> Alpha_, di che sistema stiamo parlando?
<Alpha_> ubuntu 12.04, gnome 3.4.2
<krabador> Alpha_, come è impostato il backup?
<Alpha_> automatico ogni settimana, con conservazione dei dati per 1 mese
<krabador> alex88,
<krabador> Alpha_, è impostata una partizione specifica di destinazione dei dati di backup?
<Alpha_> mette tutto in una cartella presente nella home, denominata deja-dup
<krabador> Alpha_, la home è nella partizione root?
<Alpha_> la cosa strana è che di colpo ha tolto questo problema, fino a qualche settimana fa i backup avvenivano regolarmente e senza problemi, seppur però con una grande lentezza
<Alpha_> si
<krabador> Alpha_, ecco, se finisce tutto nella stessa partizione, e la somma dei dati da backuppare con il file di backup supera la dimensione della partizione
<krabador> succede matematicamente
<Alpha_> la lentezza o il backup?
<krabador> il backup
<Alpha_> si si
<Alpha_> cioè succede matematicamente che lo eseguiva con scansione preiodica, ma il fatto che ora si sia inceppato è recente
<Alpha_> e quando vado a lanciarlo io manualmente dopo qualche secondo che tenta di avviarsi, mi dice: Spazio non sufficiente nella posizione di backup. Provare a usare una posizione più capiente.
<krabador> Alpha_, se il backup finisce nella home, contenuta nella root,e tu continui ad accumulare dati, è ovvio che prima o poi non ce la fa a fare il backup
<Alpha_> e si ora l'ho capito infatti.. problema è, che non so come rimediare ora
<Alpha_> non vorrei fare danni se mi mettessi mani in queste cose da profano quale sono
<Alpha_> non ho mai lavorato su ubuntu prima d'ora
<krabador> Alpha_, va impostata un'altra destinazione, in un'altra partizione, oppure elimini abbastanza files da consentirgli di fare il backup
<Alpha_> se vado nelle proprietà della cartella deja, mi da spazio occupato 5,1GB
<krabador> Alpha_, quanti dischi / partizioni hai in questo sistema?
<Alpha_> credo sia solo quella di fabbrica, anche se ieri mi è stato consigliato di creare una seconda partizione lanciandola da terminale
<Alpha_> ma non so dirti se sia andato a buon fine perchè poi sono stato lasciato a metà, il ragazzo che mi ha aiutato poi è dovuto uscire
<Alpha_> ti mando qualche immagine che ho salvato ieri, se può esserti d'aiuto
<krabador> si
<Alpha_> se mi mandi il link per allegarti le immagini per piacere
<krabador> !imagebin | Alpha_
<ubot-it> Alpha_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Alpha_> http://imagebin.org/282863
<Alpha_> http://imagebin.org/282864
<Alpha_> e infine questa, dove siamo arrivati ieri con l'altro ragazzo
<Alpha_> http://imagebin.org/282865
<akis24> Alpha_:  sai dirci dove è destinato il backup  ? percorso?  basta guardare nelle impostazioni di deja dup
<Alpha_> la cartella è presente nella home, per le impostazioni da dove le posso vedere?
<Alpha_> credo di averlo trovato
<Alpha_> allora posizione di backup, su ubuntu one
<akis24> Alpha_: posta uno screen con deja dup aperto  cosi vediamo
<Alpha_> http://imagebin.org/282866
<Alpha_> intendi così?
<akis24> Alpha_: sembra che metta il backup su ubuntu one in rete diciamo dovresti accedere col tuo account e fare spazio eliminando i backup precedenti
<Alpha_> e come accedo sulla funzione di backup da ubuntu one? Che percorso dovrei seguire per arrivare a ciò?
<akis24> Alpha_: ognuno di quei file se clicchi col destro del mouse che dimensioni ha ?
<akis24> Alpha_: ne basta sapere uno ...
<Alpha_> 26MB
<Alpha_> però il primo è di 3,2kb
<akis24> Alpha_: hai un disco esterno o una penna usb da almeno 8 gb ?
<Alpha_> una penna si
<akis24> Alpha_: allora senti dovresti effettuare un  backup sulla usb cambiando le impostazioni su deja dup  e poi ridimensioniamo il disco fisso creando una partizione ecc ecc
<Alpha_> in sostanza dovrei copiare tutti i dati della cartella deja dup su una penna o un disco esterno e poi creare una partizione sul netbook?
<Alpha_> più che copiare trasferire
<akis24> Alpha_:  no dovresti effettuare il backup  diciamo l'ultimo per essere certi di non perdere tutto
<Alpha_> e però il punto è che non me lo fa effettuare
<Alpha_> come vado per farlo mi da spazio insufficiente
<akis24> Alpha_: la destinazione dovrebbe essere la usb non il percorso attuale
<Alpha_> quindi su impostazioni di backup cambio destinazione in cartella personale e specifico penna usb o comunque non il netbook stesso?
<akis24> Alpha_: esattamente  crei una cartella sulla usb e poi destini il backup li sulla usb dentro la cartella creata
<Alpha_> perfetto ok
<Alpha_> ma poi resta il problema di creare una seconda partizione e liberare spazio su disco, così da allegerirlo un pò
<Alpha_> mi consigli di farlo dopo che ho fatto l'operazione di trasferimento su disco esterno?
<akis24> Alpha_: si dobbiamo avere un backup per essere certi di avere la possibilita' di recuperare tutto .. se no adios
<Alpha_> ok allora lo eseguo direttamente ora
<akis24> Alpha_:  io esco se ritorno e sei qui poi si prosegue oppure ti aiuta  qualcun altro
<Alpha_> ok bene
<Alpha_> grazie
<ubuntu> salve
<ubuntu> volevo sapre cose busybox
<ubuntu> qualcuno lo sa
<Guest27059> ???
<Guest27059> qualcuno sa cose busybox
<Guest27059> ??? c'e qualquno qui
<sirozmosis> buonasera
<sirozmosis> qualche anima pia potrebbe aiutarmi
<Guest8061> c'è qualcuno?
<Guest8061> mi servirebbe una mano
<Guest8061> se possibile
<Guest8061> is there anyone? I could use help if possible
<Guest8061> c'è qualcuno? mi servirebbe una mano se possibile            is there anyone? I could use help if possible
<Guest8061> #ErVito
<ErVito> !chiedi | Guest8061
<ubot-it> Guest8061: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest8061> ok scusa :)
<Guest8061> comunque
<Guest8061> ho windows 7 e vorrei installare ubuntu, ma tra le opzioni di installazioni non c'è quella che permette di avere in parallelo sia windows sia ubuntu
<Guest8061> e vorrei sapere se si può fare
<Guest8061> e, se sì, come
<ErVito> Guest8061: In fase di installazione (durante il partizionamento) dovrebbe esserti richiesto se mantenerlo o buttarlo via, hai provato?
<Guest8061> ma il partizionamento devo farlo a mano?
<krabador> Guest8061, hai uefi?
<Guest8061> no
<Guest8061> a dire il vero non so nemmeno cosa sia.. perdonate l'ignoranza
<Guest8061> comunque se può essere utile ho scaricato ubuntu 13.10
<krabador> Guest8061, il pc è fisso o notebook?
<Guest8061> notebook, compaq
<Guest8061> a 64 bit
<krabador> Guest8061, sei in live session adesso?
<Guest8061> e vorrei sapere se si può fare
<Guest8061> che vuol dire?
<Guest8061> scusa ma ho 12 anni...
<sirozmosis> boia 12 anni..io a 12 anni giocavo con i lego...i tempi so cambiati!
<Guest__________> Kabrador, che vuol dire live session?
<Guest__________> sono guest 8016
<sirozmosis> io vorrei porvi una domanda simile...ho un mac con mavericks...mi serve installare ubuntu e volevo usare boot camp, ma a quanto ho capito funziona solo per windows
<krabador> Guest__________, se hai fatto la penna usb, e la mandi in boot, se selezioni "prova ubuntu senza installarla" entri in live session
<krabador> Guest__________, carichi il sistema operativo in sessione di prova, dalla quale puoi anche installarlo
<Guest__________> a ok
<krabador> Guest__________, e dalla quale puoi compiere operazioni per finalizzare al meglio l'installazione
<Guest__________> ma io non ho la penna usb
<sirozmosis> ahahahaha
<sirozmosis> tu sei il meglio
<Guest__________> che vuoi sirosmosis
<Guest__________> ?
<sirozmosis> riguardo a cosa?
<krabador> Guest__________, la stessa cosa vale per il dvd di installazione
<sirozmosis> cmq la mia domanda è questa
<Guest__________> [17:25] <sirozmosis> ahahahaha [17:25] <sirozmosis> tu sei il meglio
<sirozmosis> io vorrei porvi una domanda simile...ho un mac con mavericks...mi serve installare ubuntu e volevo usare boot camp, ma a quanto ho capito funziona solo per windows
<Guest__________> a ok
<Guest__________> comunque no non sono in live session
<krabador> Guest__________, se carichi il pc in live session, puoi entrare qui dentro , e ricevere aiuto in tempo reale per l'installazione
<sirozmosis> ma stai parlando con me?
<krabador> sirozmosis, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046568
<krabador> sirozmosis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<krabador> sirozmosis, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<krabador> sirozmosis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Guest______> Krabador, sono sempre io.
<Guest______> ora sono in live session
<krabador> Guest______, apri il terminale, manda fdisk -l
<krabador> e copia il risultato del comando su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest______
<ubot-it> Guest______: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest______> aspetta
<Guest______> se faccio fdish -l non mi compare nulla
<krabador> fdisk -l
<Guest______> mi va a capo
<Guest______> ho il terminale aperto
<Guest______> digito fdisk -l
<Guest______> invio
<Guest______> e mi va a capo
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l
<Guest______> ok mi è arrivata un sacco di roba...
<Guest______> te la invio uttta su pastebin?
<krabador> si
<Guest______> nel poster ci metto sudo fdisk -l guest 8016
<Guest______> ?
<sirozmosis> grazie...il mio unico dubbio è la compatibilità con mavericks di reefit . di cui la guida non parla
<Guest______> Kabrador, io ho fatto
<krabador> Guest______, clicca su paste, ed incolla qui il link risultante
<Guest______> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6595136/
<Guest______> Krabador ci sei ancora?
<krabador> Guest______, si, fai partire l'installazione
<Guest______> ok
<Guest______> mi è venuto un messaggio
<krabador> Guest______, quando arrivi alle opzioni di installazione, posta un'immagine
<krabador> !imagebin | Guest______
<ubot-it> Guest______: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest______> ma prima mi è venuto un messaggio
<Guest______> è nella foto
<Guest______> http://imagebin.org/282886
<Guest______> cosa faccio si o no?
<Guest______> ci sei Krabador?
<krabador> Guest______, hai montato partizioni del disco principale?
<Guest______> no non credo...
<Guest______> è un problema?
<krabador> sempre da terminale, manda sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Guest______> poi incollo su pastebin...
<krabador> no,
<Guest______> e cosa faccio poi?
<krabador> fai lo stesso fino a /dev/sda4
<Guest______> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<krabador> se come risultato hai che non nessuna di esse è stata montata, procedi con "no" al messaggio che hai avuto
<Guest______> mi è venuto questo
<Guest______> ok
<krabador> Guest______, hai fatto ?
<Guest__________> scusa krabador ma non andava internet
<Guest__________> comunque
<Guest__________> ora
<Guest__________> il problema
<Guest__________> è che
<Guest__________> non mi da l'opzione di installare ubuntu in parallelo a windows
<Guest__________> e io voglio fare cos'
<Guest__________> così
<Guest__________> http://imagebin.org/282888
<Guest__________> come puoi vedere
<Guest__________> ci sei Krabador?
<krabador> Guest__________, non ti da l'opzione di affiancarlo perchè hai 4 partizioni
<Guest__________> e come faccio?
<Guest__________> a toglierle?
<krabador> Guest__________, apri gparted ,e postami un'immagine
<krabador> !imagebin | Guest__________
<ubot-it> Guest__________: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest__________> http://imagebin.org/282890
<Guest__________> ah forse ho capito come mai...
<Guest__________> si possono togliere le partizioni vero?
<krabador> Guest__________, no, in gparted, nel menu a cascata in alto a destra, devi selezionare /dev/sda
<krabador> Guest__________, mandami quell'immagine
<krabador> !imagebin | Guest__________
<ubot-it> Guest__________: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest__________> http://imagebin.org/282891
<Guest__________> giusto?
<Guest__________> ora?
<krabador> Guest__________, hai system , recovery ed hp tools, non ti consiglio di toglierle
<krabador> puoi ridimensionare la sda2
<krabador> in cui c'è win7
<Guest__________> e cosa succede?
<krabador> creare una partizione nello spazio che otterresti
<krabador> ed installare ubuntu con l'opzione "altro"
<Guest__________> ok
<Guest__________> ma
<Guest__________> se ridimensiono la sda2
<Guest__________> cambia qualcosa su win 7?
<krabador> ed assegnare a quella partizione la  partizione root
<Guest__________> perdo dei dati?
<krabador> no, il tutto avviene nello spazio vuoto
<Guest__________> ok
<Guest__________> per favore
<Guest__________> mi guidi passo passo?
<krabador> Guest__________, conviene pero' farlo dopo una deframmentazione di win7
<Guest__________> e come faccio a deframmentare?
<krabador> in modo che poi questa operazione di ridimensionamento duri il meno possibile
<krabador> Guest__________, da win7
<Guest__________> ok. mi aspetti che passo a windows e mi spieghi?
<Guest__________> come ti ho già detto
<Guest__________> ho 12 anni
<Guest__________> e non sono capace
<krabador> Guest__________, in windows basta che apri l'utilità di deframmentazione
<Guest__________> ok.
<Guest__________> ma per altro?
<Guest__________> cioè
<Guest__________> per installare
<Guest__________> ubuntu
<Guest__________> come faccio?
<krabador> fai la deframmentazione in win7
<Guest__________> ok
<Guest__________> poi?
<krabador> riaccedi in ubuntu , in live session
<Guest__________> ok poi?
<krabador> riapri gparted, ridimensioni /dev/sda2
<Guest__________> come faccio?
<krabador> !gparted | Guest__________
<ubot-it> Guest__________: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Guest__________> ok
<Guest__________> poi?
<krabador> che processore e quanta ram hai?
<Guest__________> che ne so.....
<Guest__________> mi aspetti che entro su win7?
<leon_> ti chi mi dice come fare per installare jdownloader su ubuntu 10.04 32 bit grazie
<krabador> !chat | leon_
<ubot-it> leon_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Guest__________, fa la deframmentazione del disco in win7, e poi torna qui
<krabador> da ubuntu live
<Guest__________> ok
<Guest8016> ciao krabador
<Guest8016> per la deframmentazione
<Guest8016> mi chiede
<Guest8016> se devo deframmentare
<Guest8016> recovery (D:)
<Guest8016> HP_TOOLS (e:)
<Guest8016> o
<Guest8016> SYSTEM
<Guest8016> qual è?
<Guest8016> ok deframmentati tutti e tre
<LuKe_> salve, mi è stato detto che per installare ubuntu devo ridimensionare la partizione di win7. leggendo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale sono arrivato al punto in cui ho la finsìestra di dialogo. ma ora non so come fare, mi potete aiutare?
<Riccardone> LuKe_: a che punto sei ?
<LuKe_> inviami per favore il sito per mettere le foto e te lo faccio vedere
<Riccardone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Riccardone> !image | LuKe_
<ubot-it> LuKe_: please see above
<LuKe_> http://imagebin.org/282902
<Riccardone> LuKe_: hai fatto un backup del disco prima ?
<LuKe_> no
<Riccardone> LuKe_: non sei messo benissimo, non hai spazio libero ...
<LuKe_> che vuol dire?
<Riccardone> ok, allora prima fai un backup della partizione, sennò rischi di perdere qualcosa, nei ridimensionamenti succede
<LuKe_> come faccio?
<LuKe_> vado su win 7 poi?
<Riccardone> ti serve un programma di backup dei dischi, tipo Acronis o Ghost ...
<LuKe_> ok...
<LuKe_> mi faccio il backup
<LuKe_> poi mi puoi già spiegare
<LuKe_> come ridimensionare?
<Riccardone> LuKe_: beh, è semplice, basta dire al programma di ridimensionamento quanti GB vuoi dedicare a quella partizione ...
<LuKe_> e più o meno quanti mi suggerisci?
<Riccardone> LoZioNe: /sev/sda1 non la toccare
<LuKe_> e più o meno quanti me ne suggerisci?
<Riccardone> LoZioNe: /sev/sda2 la ridimensioni a 300Gb se hai spazio libero a sufficienza per fare il ridimensionamento
<LuKe_> ok
<Riccardone> così ti ritrovi circa 150Gb liberi
<LuKe_> quindi da new size
<LuKe_> faccio
<Riccardone> LuKe_: su questo spazio liberi crei la partizione Linux (e swap a tua discrezione)
<LuKe_> ok
<LuKe_> ma ora
<LuKe_> come lo imposto?
<Riccardone> LuKe_: su NewSize gli dai il valore 307200
<LuKe_> ok
<LuKe_> grazie mille!!!
<Riccardone> lasciando gli altri campi a 0
<Riccardone> LuKe_: di nulla
<ubu_> ààààà
<LuKe_> ciao:)
<laidon> buonasera ragazzi
<laidon> sto cercando di sistemare il dual boot win/ubuntu con Linux secure remix, ma quando lo inserisco all'avvio non parte e se forzo il boot da cd mi fa scegliere il menu di grub col solo ubuntu (senza win) e non la schermata di riparazione bootloader. Come posso risolvere, per favore?
<jester-> laidon: se parte il cd e non carica non hai scritto la iso  ma forse copiata tal quale
<laidon> ho masterizzato la iso su dvd
<laidon> tramite l'opzione di masterizzazione immagine
<jester-> laidon: ci sono 2 modi; copiarla tal quale e scriverla
<laidon> infatti dentro vedo le varie cartelle, non il file iso
<jester-> va scritta
<jester-> laidon: dovrebbe partire l'ambaradma allorra
<laidon> e non parte nulla, la ignora come se non avesse il boot
<jester-> laidon: settato il bios?
<laidon> ho tolto il secure boot come diceva la guida, da fare altro per caso?
<jester-> se non dici labios di far partire il cdrom mica lo fa da solo
<jester-> laidon: tolto?
<laidon> sì è in prima posizione il cd
<Riccardone> laidon: devi impostare il CD/DVD come primario nella sequenza di boot
<laidon> è in prima posizione, infatti il cd di ubuntu parte da solo
<Riccardone> laidon: quindi F10 per salvare e uscire, deve partire
<jester-> laidon: va tolto dopo avere fatto la roparazione
<laidon> il problema è che non entra nemmeno per farla questa riparazione
<laidon> se scelgo boot da cd mi parte la scelta di grub di ubuntu
<jester-> laidon: il problema dovrebbe essere il cd venuto male
<jester-> se davero parte il cd e non carica
<laidon> ho fatto fare pure il controllo a fine masterizzazione
<jester-> laidon: ha sempre funzionato a tutti
<laidon> eppure c'è dentro tutto nel cd, è strano
<Riccardone> laidon: la ISO l'hai checkata con l'HASH del file prima di masterizzare ?
<jester-> rifallo
<jester-> laidon: e non uare un rw
<laidon> Riccardone, non l'ho controllata perché non avevo l'hash
<jester-> dopo 3 volte fanno casino
<Riccardone> laidon: prima verifica la bontà della ISO però
<Riccardone> laidon: l'Hash lo trovi sul sito da cui hai scaricato la ISO
<laidon> vediamo se la becco allora
<laidon> può dipendere dal cd rw secondo voi?
<laidon> ho solo quelli qui con me...
<Riccardone> laidon: anche a me è successo un paio di volte di avere l'ISO non conforma con la Hash, appena scaricata, certe volte succede se scarichi file grandi dal web, dipende dal browser
<Riccardone> laidon: si, usa gli r e NON gli rw
<Riccardone> laidon: non hai una USB pen ?
<laidon> sì anche chiave usb
<Riccardone> laidon: allora fai la Usb di recovery anzichè il CD no ?
<laidon> sapessi come fare... :)
<laidon> io solo le istruzioni per il cd ho trovato
<Riccardone> masterizzi la ISO su Usb anzichè su CD :)
<laidon> masterizzare su usb che significa? scusa l'ignoranza
<Riccardone> laidon: che l'immagine ISO la trasferisci bit x bit sulla Usn anzichè su CD :)
<laidon> copia incolla o proprio masterizza iso come se fosse cd?
<Riccardone> laidon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb
<Riccardone> devi utilizzar un sw esterno http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<laidon> sarebbe il creatore dischi d'avvio del wiki?
<Riccardone> laidon: una volta creata la usb di recovery la fai bootstrappare da BIOS e avvi il PC da usb
<Riccardone> laidon: si
 * Riccardone si prepara per la cena ahimè ...
<laidon> ah ok, vedo che c'è anche per Windows (visto che ora sono con questo)
<laidon> grazie a tutti e due dell'aiuto, vedo di risolvere :)
<Utente> ho un problema di luminosità
<Utente> non riesco a regolare l'illuminazione
<Utente> come faccio a modificare la retroilluminazione dello schermo?
<Utente> Come si modifica la luminosità dello schermo?
<Utente> ho un hp pavilion dv6 con installato ubuntu 13.10
<eleirs> ciao
<roby> ciao, non riesco ad abilitare il blethoth... come si fa?
<roby> *bluetooth
<nannes> !bluetooth | roby
<ubot-it> roby: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<roby> nannes: i pacchetti richiesti sono installati... ma se lancio il comando per vedere il mac address mi da solo device:
<roby> ho seguito le indicazioni della pagina indicata ma non viene visualizzato il mac address
<roby> dalle impostazioni di sistema mi permette di mettere su ON il bluetooth ma nella colonna dei device scrive "Bluetooth disabilitato"
<roby> qualcuno mi dice qualcosa su bluetooth?
<jester->  roby se non c'è nessuno al momento pratico di blututto
<nannes> lol
<nannes> Roby hai fatto il punto 2 della guida wiki?
<nannes> Non vedi dispositivi bluetooth in lista?
<nannes> Se non li vedi, vuol dire che non è riconosciuto, punto.
<roby> si ma compare solo device:
<roby> e posso fare in modo che sia riconosciuto?
<nannes> Devi farlo agendo sui driverz
<nannes> scopri marca e modello di device e cerca i drivers/firmware per il kernel linux
<roby> sai dirmi il comando da shell per vedere il modello?
<nannes> me è esterno (usb) o interno????
<roby> interno
<nannes> ci sono tanti modi
<nannes> uno di questi è smontare e leggere il seriale del chip xD
<roby> dinne un'altro...
<nannes> Usa google, che non fa male
<nannes> aiuta a crescere, come i biscottini plasmon
<nannes> ehhe
<roby> microstar internetional bluetooth
<x0kster> Salve a tutti! Piccolo problema: come posso far connettere automaticamente il wifi dopo che cade la connessione?
<x0kster> purtroppo ogni tanto mi cade il wifi ed è scocciante tipo durante un download
<jester-> x0kster: sisonnette il router o il sistema
<jester-> sconnette*
<x0kster> jester-,  non so se ti ricordi ci siamo sentiti qualche giorno fa..avevo un problema con la realtek..in pratica i driver sulla 13.04 non mi facevano nemmeno connettere, adesso sulla 13.10 sembra risolto, ma ogni tanto va giù la wifi e quindi devo disabilitare il wifi e poi riattivarlo per riconettermi alla mia rete
<x0kster> jester-,  è abbastanza sopportabile però quando non sono presente e magari sto scaricando..ho qualche problema
<jester-> x0kster: eh a purtroppo il driver non è ancora all'ottimo a quanto pare
<x0kster> jester-,  in ogni caso ho un idea ovvero creare uno script bash che pinghi google ogni 20 secondi
<x0kster> qual'ora non risponde più allora faccio nmcli nm wifi off e poi subito dopo nmcli nm wifi on
<jester-> x0kster: si puo usare cron che controlli ogni tot secondi se c'è la connessione o no
<x0kster> cioè comand lo spegnimento e la riaccensione successiva del wifi tramite nmcli
<x0kster> dici che è una buona idea?
<jester-> se no che la rimette su, ma non ti so dire coe
<jester-> dovresti chiedere a remix_tj quando è disponibile
<x0kster> si ho provato proprio adesso, con quella sequenza di comandi si riconette automaticamente
<jester-> avevo pacioccato un po col bot che usavamo una regola del genere ma tatno tempo fa
<jester-> non è manco complicato
<x0kster> jester-,  vedo di impostare uno script semplice che faccia un ping ogni 20 secondi e uso una mezza espressione per effettuare il controllo sul ping avvenuto con successo
<jester-> ma cron ha una sintassi tuttta sua
<x0kster> jester-,  penso che con ping sia più semplice..
<x0kster> jester-,  vorrei solo chiederti come metterlo in autorun diciamo
<jester-> x0kster: onestamente non so
<jester-> x0kster: lo attivi in progrtammi avvio
<jester-> la cosa piu semplice
<x0kster> jester-,  anche se penso sia più comodo avviarlo manualmente una volta connesso...magari potrebbe andare in loop infinito
<x0kster> perchè all inizio non è connesso
<x0kster> effettuerebbe accensione e spegnimento wifi
<x0kster> all infinito
<jester-> non mi ricordo la stringa che si aggiungeva a cron pee rerificare se il bot era connesso
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-19
<x0kster> jester-,  l'ho creato lo script..un attimo che lo pasto
<x0kster> jester-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6597060/ questo è lo script..appena provato e funziona perfettamente..nel caso qualcuno avesse un problema simile al mio
<jester-> x0kster: non so è meglio spegnere e acccendre o riavviare nm
<x0kster> jester-,  no il mio problema specifico è che proprio di punto in bianco la connessione va giù..quindi io devo togliere la spunta ad abilita wifi, poi rimetterla, e solo a quel punto si riconnette..non so proprio il motivo..di fatti io con quei due comandi faccio la stessa cosa via cli
<jester-> x0kster: in giornata ciedi a remix_tj che in sysadmin cio controcazzi
<x0kster> jester-, va bene ti ringrazio sempre disponbile anche ad orari loschi :)
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<vittorio> salve vorrei chiedere siccome sono nuovo alle prime armi se fosse possibbile che qualcuno mi aiutasse ad installare questo softweare
<cristian_c> vittorio, quale software?
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> eh
<fra_dolcino> ciao, ho dei problemi con portachiavi su xubuntu 13.10, mi chiede una password "default" che non ho mai impostato e mi impedisce di sincronizzare i file con ubuntuone
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, puoi riportare il messaggio esatto che appare?
<fra_dolcino> non so come sbloccare questa password denominata "default" da portachiavi (seahorse)
<fra_dolcino> "inserire la password del portachiavi default per sbloccarlo"
<cristian_c> ok
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, se vado a vedere il portachiavi effettivmente c'è una chiave bloccata default, ma non so come sbloccarla
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=2394671
<oslo> salve a tutto il clan
<oslo> ilchan
<oslo> ho una domandina
<oslo> per un irc server che vorrei creare per la mia azienda a chi mi posso rivolgere?
<cristian_c> oslo, intanto premettiamo che questa non è un'assistenza tecnica, ma il canale di supporto per utenti
<cristian_c> oslo, detto questo, sul wiki c'è una guida per creare un server irc
<cristian_c> !server
<ubot-it> server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<oslo> ...ops... scusate tanto e grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> oslo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Irc
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> oslo, apri il link
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<oslo> si l'avevo già vista ma volevo un qualcosa per chi parte da 0
<x0kster> Buongiorno a tutti
<manu-145> salve gruppo, mio fratello nella casa a fianco mi prosciuga la wifi, come diminuire un po' il raggio del SUO computer tramite il mio? (sempre se si puo) grazie
<Innocenzo3> Ciao a tutti!
<Innocenzo3> Ciao ancora, vorrei installare il vocabolario Spagnolo-Italiano della Hoepli, questo è lo script di installazione, che non funziona, chiude il terminale:
<Innocenzo3> Scusate, lo script è questo prima parte               #!/bin/bash  base64=1 binary=0  function untar_payload() {         match=$(grep --text --line-number '^PAYLOAD:$' $0 | cut -d ':' -f 1)         payload_start=$((match + 1))         if [[ $binary -ne 0 ]]; then                 tail -n +$payload_start $0 | tar -xvpz --no-same-owner -C ~/         fi         if [[ $base64 -ne 0 ]]; then                 tail -n +$payload_start $
<Innocenzo3> Seconda parte           | tar -xzvp --no-same-owner $         fi }  read -p "Install files? " ans if [[ "${ans:0:1}"  ||  "${ans:0:1}" ]]; then         untar_payload         # Do remainder of install steps. fi  exit 0
<ErVito> !paste | Innocenzo3
<ubot-it> Innocenzo3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Innocenzo3> Scusa, ecco l'indirizzo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6600206/
<Alessya_> sera
<Alessya_> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<OverMe> !qualcuno | Alessya_
<ubot-it> Alessya_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Alessya_> Scusami non lo sapevo
<Alessya_> è la prima volta che mi connetto
<Alessya_> come posso istallare ubuntu sul mio tablet?
<Matteo5883> buonasera avrei bisogno di capire quale versione di ubuntu istallare sul mio pc
<pac> ciao
<pac> sto cercando di riprodurre un file midi con rhytmbox ma compare questo http://imagebin.org/283020 consigli?
<bioeco> ciao a tutti
<bioeco> mi urge supporto... ho scaricato ubunt ma nella guida non mi e' chiaro un passaggio, e cioe' a che serve creare su supporo il liveubuntu
<bioeco> posso farne a meno a installarlo su disco fisso subito dopo il download
<OverMe> bioeco, no, devi far partire il pc con la live per poterlo installare
<bioeco> quindi lo scarico, lo copio su hd esterno e lo riavvio e fa tutto il pc?
<OverMe> ti serve un dvd o una chiavetta usb
<OverMe> e non ce lo devi copiare sopra, ma devi usare il programma apposito come scritto nella guida
<bioeco> capito.... speriamo bene.. grazie overme
<pac> nessun programma riesce a riprodurre i file midi dicono tutti che manca un plugin ma nessuno dice quale ho installato timidity ma niente da fare non esce un suono
<pac> vlc poi che legge di tutto dei midi propio non ne vuole sapere
<enzotib> pac timidity
<pac> enzotib: installato
<bioeco> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> timidity nomefile
<pac> enzotib: si grazie ci posso provare ma lo trovo scomodo mi serviva qualcosa di più snello cliccare sul file e ascoltare
<bioeco> urge supporto.. ho scaricato ubuntu ma non mi da immagine .iso ma una serie di file con win rar, se decomprimo idem, non mi da l'immagine .iso..     c'e' qubi.exe forse e' quello?
<bioeco> scusate wubi.exe
<IlBudino> sCUSATE,Cosa richiede per funzionare bene Ubuntu? C'è,Quanta Ram,CPU ecc...
<IlBudino> ?
<IlBudino> Cavolo,Utilissima questa chat mi dicono...
<pac> enzotib: funziona benissimo così ma com posso semplificare il procedimento
<enzotib> pac un minuto
<enzotib> che sono impegnato
<pac> enzotib: certamente grazie
<enzotib> pac, che ambiente desktop usi?
<pac> enzotib: gnome
<enzotib> pac, gnome-shell oppure ubuntu unity
<pac> enzotib: scusa enzo non capisco
<pac> enzotib: devo cambiare ambiente grafico?
<enzotib> pac, che versione di ubuntu hai installato?
<pac> enzotib: la 13
<enzotib> no, voglio solo sapere che versione di ubuntu usi
<pac> enzotib: 13.04
<pac> enzotib: non è l'ultima?
<enzotib> pac, non ho detto questo, anche se è vero che non è l'ultima, ma importa poco
<pac> enzotib: dove trovo questa informazione
<enzotib> pac, mi fai uno screenshot e lo metti su imagebin, giusto per essere sicuri?
<enzotib> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pac> enzotib: scusa enzo un screen di cosa? perdonami
<enzotib> pac, lascia stare, tentiamo un'altra strada
<enzotib> un attimo che faccio una prova
<pac> enzotib: va bene
<enzotib> pac, crea un file con questo contenuto : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6600851/
<pac> enzotib: ci provo come lo salvo e con che programma lo apro
<pac> enzotib: anzi con che profìgramma lo edito
<pac> programma
<enzotib> gedit
<pac> enzotib: fatto come lo salvo dove lo salvo
<enzotib> salvalo con nome timidity.desktop
<enzotib> poi lo spostiamo
<pac> enzotib: file timidity salvato sul desktop fatto
<enzotib> pac, ls ~/.local/share/applications/
<pac> enzotib: vuoi l'esito
<enzotib> sì
<pac> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6600890/
<enzotib> pac, mv ~/Scrivania/timidity.desktop ~/.local/share/applications/
<pac> enzotib: fatto il file è sparito
<enzotib> pac, ora dal filemanager, vai su un file midi e clicca col destro, apri con "Altra applicazione"
<pac> enzotib: fatto
<pac> enzotib: scelgo timidity
<pac> enzotib: non c'è
<enzotib> pac ok
<enzotib> pac, mostra altre applicazioni
<pac> enzotib: fatti passare tutti ma non c'è
<enzotib> pac, riavvia nautilus
<pac> enzotib: come si fa?
<enzotib> pac, lo chiudi e lo riapri
<pac> enzotib: niente
<pac> enzotib: riavvio la macchina?
<enzotib> pac, di nuovo ls ~/.local/share/applications/
<bioeco> ciao a tutti..
<pac> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6600936/
<bioeco> scusate, ho scaricato ubuntu ma non c'e' nessun file .iso, forse e wubi.exe per lanciare ubuntu?
<enzotib> pac, cat  ~/.local/share/applications/timidity.desktop
<enzotib> bioeco, la iso non devi aprirla, devi masterizzarla
<pac> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6600945/
<enzotib> pac, non è come te l'avevo scritto io, l'hai modificato=
<enzotib> ?
<bioeco> si ma non mi appare tra i file scaricati
<pac> enzotib: cosa ho modificato
<enzotib> pac, ci sono gli spazi prima e dopo di ogni segno "="
<bioeco> dopo il download mi sno apparsi dei file compressi con win rar, decomprimendoli non appare nessun file .iso
<pac> enzotib: mi sto perdendo ti riferisci a quale comando l'ultimo?
<enzotib> pac, il contenuto del file timidity.desktop, che hai creato con gedit, lo hai fatto diverso da come ti avevo detto
<bioeco> che file e' wubi.exe
<pac> enzotib: io ho fatto solo copia incolla dove lo trovo per modificarlo
<pac> enzotib: con la funzione cerca non lo trovo
<enzotib> pac, gedit  ~/.local/share/applications/timidity.desktop
<pac> enzotib: gli spazi ci sono sia prima che dopo
<enzotib> pac, e non ci devono essere
<bioeco> scusate, ho scaricato ubuntu ma non c'e' nessun file .iso, forse e wubi.exe per lanciare ubuntu?
<enzotib> bioeco, ma cosa e da dove l'hai scaricato?
<pac> enzotib: levo ora
<enzotib> ok
<bioeco> scusa.. ho scaricato ubuntu dal sito
<bioeco> versione 12.04 se non erro
<enzotib> bioeco, indirizzo da dove l'hai scaricato?
<bioeco> dal sito di ubuntu su download
<bioeco> come diceva la guida
<enzotib> bioeco, prendi questa per 64bit: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<pac> enzotib: fatto ma timidity non lo trovo ancora
<bioeco> ok grazie.. cosa cambia
<enzotib> pac, cat  ~/.local/share/applications/timidity.desktop
<enzotib> bioeco, non lo so, perché non so esattamente cosa hai scaricato prima
<enzotib> magari hai cliccato in un posto per un altro
<enzotib> e ora scusate, cena
<bioeco> ok ma mi spieghi come faccio a masterizzarlo su chiave usb..dalla guida nn e' molto chiaro
<pac> enzotib: buona cena!
<CIAVI> ciao ragazzi! ho un problema: stavo cercando di installare remobo (vpn e reti private) ma mi da errore:"La dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta:chkconfig" ho cercato di risolvere facendo nel terminale: sudo apt-get install chkconfig ma mi dice "!Il pacchetto chkconfig non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro pacchetto. Questo potrebbe indicare che il pacchetto è mancante, obsoleto oppure è disponibile solo all'int
<CIAVI> come faccio?
<jester-> CIAVI: sudo apt-get -f install se non ci sono le dipendenze nei repo non va bene
<CIAVI> scusami io sono un novellino ancora: se non ci sono cosa devo fare?
<jester-> CIAVI: hai cercato di installare un pacchetto deb preso in net?
<CIAVI> si
<CIAVI> dato che non lo trovavo sul software center
<jester-> CIAVI: apri un terminale
<CIAVI> fatto
<jester-> sudo apt-get -f install
<CIAVI> poi?
<CIAVI> dice 0 installati/aggiornati/da rimuovere/non aggiornati
<bioeco> scusate io non ci capisco na mazza.. dopo aver scaricato come faccio a masterizzare il file iso su chiavetta e successivamente entrare nel bios per permetter l'esecuzione da chiavetta?
<CIAVI> su chiavetta hai bisogno di renderla avviabile se non sbaglio
<jester-> CIAVI: non ha trovato la dipendenza e installato?
<CIAVI> no
<bioeco> come?
<CIAVI> bioeco ci sono programmi appositi per farlo :) basta una ricerchina su google
<jester-> CIAVI: che pacchetto stavi installando
<CIAVI> jester cmq non mi dice nulla
<CIAVI> devo fare sudo apt-get -f install e poi "chkconfig" o nome pacchetto o nulla?
<enzotib> bioeco, sudo dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=8M
<enzotib> bioeco, da adattare
<bioeco> enzo per me e' arabo.. che significa
<enzotib> bioeco, ok, cercherò di guidarti passo passo
<enzotib> bioeco, hai windows?
<skull_> Ciao ragazzi volevo solo un'informazione
<bioeco> si grazie... si ho windows 7
<enzotib> !usbwin | bioeco
<ubot-it> bioeco: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<skull_> ci può essere qualche relazione tra thunderbird che all'improvviso è impazzito sul mio netbook ed il sistema operativo ubuntu?
<jester-> CIAVI: che pacchetto stavi installando
<skull_> intendo relazione per il problema che sto avendo
<enzotib> skull_, in che senso?
<jester-> CIAVI: se non ci sono le dip non è compatibile
<bioeco> ok---
<CIAVI> pacchetto: remobo_0.72.1-1_x86_64.deb
<jester-> CIAVI: e dove hai il paccchettp
<CIAVI> in scaricati
<skull_> nel senso che da qualche giorno se vado ad aprire thunderbird mi da un warning
<skull_> mi fa accedere all interfaccia ma carica all inifinito messaggi che però non riesco mai a vedere
<skull_> passo il warning?
<bioeco> ubot: una volta copiato su usb, per permettere al bios di eseguire la usb come faccio?
<jester-> skull_: thunderbird è sanissimo in ubuntu
<enzotib> bioeco, non ci sono istruzioni universali, i BIOS sono diversi
<skull_> e come si spiega che dall'oggi al domani non funzioni più? Questo che non mi spiego
<skull_> pensavo ci fosse qualche anomalia in stile skype
<skull_> il warning è questo: Could not initialize the application's security component. The most likely cause is problems with files in your application's profile directory. Please check that this directory has no read/write restrictions and your hard disk is not full or close to full. It is recommended that you exit the application and fix the problem. If you continue to use this session, you might see incorrect application behaviour whe
<bioeco> cakkio.... bel problema... ma puo avviarsi da solo senza apportare modifiche
<enzotib> bioeco, prova senza fare niente, magari è già configurato così
<enzotib> skull_, df -h
<bioeco> ok mo faccio una prova  grz di tutto
<jester-> CIAVI: cd Scaricati
<CIAVI> ok
<jester-> CIAVI: sudo dpkg -i remobo_0.72.1-1_x86_64.deb
<jester-> fa vedere che fa su pastebin
<jester-> !paste | CIAVI
<ubot-it> CIAVI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skull_> enzotib lancio quel comando da terminale?
<skull_> comunque fatto
<CIAVI> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6601194/
<enzotib> skull_, sì
<skull_> ok appena fatto
<jester-> CIAVI: adesso sudo apt-get -f install
<enzotib> !pastebin | skull_
<ubot-it> skull_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skull_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6601211/
<CIAVI> sempre nella cartella del pacchetto vero?
<skull_> che due volte avevo lanciato quindi trovi un doppione
<jester-> CIAVI: anche no
<CIAVI> xD
<jester-> se c'è la dip la installa
<jester-> se non c'è non è ubuntu digeribile
<enzotib> skull_, find ~ \( ! -user $USER -o ! -group $USER \) -ls
<CIAVI> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6601224/
<CIAVI> che gli dico?
<skull_> ho digitato ma mi riporta a capo
<jester-> CIAVI: s che lo rimuove dalla balle con ha la dip
<jester-> CIAVI: a che serve il pacco
<CIAVI> mi serviva per creare delle mini reti private (come hamachi)
<enzotib> skull_, find ~/.thunderbird -ls
<skull_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6601249/
<CIAVI> solo che era l'unico "compatibile" con sistemi linux
<CIAVI> vabbè comunque grazie jester sei stato di aiuto :D
<jester-> CIAVI: a cosa serve
<CIAVI> vpn: mi serviva per server privati multiplayer
<enzotib> skull_, non vedo niente di strano
<enzotib> chkconfig è roba di fedora, redhat e compagni
<jester-> enzotib: e forse un paccheto in versioni ubuntu vecie
<skull_> e non so allora
<CIAVI> una domanda: wine lo può far funzionare un programma per
<CIAVI> VPN?
<jester-> CIAVI: non c'è bisogno di nulla per mettere su una vpn
<jester-> lo fai da network manager
<CIAVI> grazie ma come faccio in modo che degli utenti windows e mac possano connettersi'
<CIAVI> ?
<jester-> CIAVI: guarda in modifica connessioni
<jester-> CIAVI: una qualsiasi rete è accessibile indipendentemente dal sistema
<CIAVI> quindi come faccio a configurarla correttamente?
<CIAVI> devo farci dei server multiplayer ma non so come configurare la vpn (abituato ai programmi)
<jester-> CIAVI: non sono paratico comnunquel la metti su senza nulla in aggiunta
<jester-> CIAVI: mi correggo, serve il pacchetto openvpn
<jester-> CIAVI: e network-manager-vpnc
<jester-> CIAVI: hai un link in privato
<akis24> sera
<vlt> Sera
<Videomaker> Buonasera a tutti
<Videomaker> Avrei qualche domanda da fare riguardo ubuntu
<Videomaker> Chi mi aiuta?
<jester-> !chiedi | Videomaker
<ubot-it> Videomaker: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<soniapiano> salve a tutti ho installato ubunto versione 12.04 lts server terminata l'installazione e riavviato il pc mi compare una schermata nera con scritto il usarname e password e fin lì tutto bene poi mi dice usernamen@ubuntu: $ cosa devo fare?
<N41T> seraaa
<cristian_c> soniapiano, non appare la schermata di login?
<cristian_c> soniapiano, sulla live invece tutto bene?
<CARLO_> CIAO AMICI
<CARLO_> C'È QUALCUNO IN LINEA'
<Guest1250> ci sono italiani
<Fetentone> krabador, a quo missus es?
<Fetentone> *est
<krabador> nono
<krabador> niente missionari o missive
<krabador> qui
<krabador> :D
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-20
<akis24> giorno
<pindol_> buongiorno a tutti,qualcuno sa dirmi come formattare una chiavetta con ubuntu 12/10? ho provato con gparted ma la voce formatta non si evidenzia,grazie
<vlt> Buongiorno
<vlt> pindol_: mkfs.vfat sul terminal ad esempio
<pindol_> vit provo grazie
<pindol_> vit come gli dico quale dispositivo?
<Dap_> salve
<DoGi> Buongiorno, ho bisogno di aiuto...
<DoGi> stamani un computer conubuntu 12.04.3 lts
<DoGi> non ha voglia di partire,si avvia ma comparesolo la scritta login
<DoGi> inserisco il nome utente la password ma si ferma li...
<eugenio> buongiorno, possibile che non funzioni più l'autocomposizione con il tasto tab del testo sulla shell???
<eugenio> contrordine ora funziona...
<sergios> salve a tutti ho urgente bisogno di aiuto (purtroppo non ho molto tempo per documentarmi a dovere): vorrei creare una rete domestica tra due pc, lxde e xfce: ho letto nel forum che dovrei settare gli ip fissi di entrambe i pc e poi  installare ssh e seguire la procedura qui indicata http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=2528199#p2528199 sembra smeplice... me lo consigliate?
<cristian_c> sergios, hai già guardato sul wiki?
<cristian_c> sergios, cosa intendi per rete domestica?
<sergios> cristian_c stavo consultando la wiki per impostare l'ip statico, per rete domestica intendo che vorrei condividere delle cartelle tra i due pc per poter lavorare da una postazione i file che si trovano nell'altra
<cristian_c> sergios, tutti con linux?
<sergios> si, nello specifico xfce  e lxde
<sergios> cristian_c stavo vedendo nella wiki la rete VPN potrebbe fare al caso mio?
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> sergios, anche samba potresti usare
<cristian_c> diciamo che di solito si usa tra win e linux
<sergios> cristian_c potrei avere la possibilità di connettere i due pc wireless ma senza avere la necessità di una connessione internet disponibile? intendo sfruttando solamente le schede di rete dei pc?
<cristian_c> sergios, penso di sì, mi pare che sul wiki sia spiegato anche come fare
<cristian_c> sergios, personalmente ho provato soltanto la condivisione via ethernet
<sergios> cristian_c con samba?
<cristian_c> sergios, nel senso: il primo pc era collegato via wifi al router e il secondo via ethernet al primo
<cristian_c> sergios, no
<cristian_c> sergios, non ricordo esartamente, forse era gigolò
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<sergios> jester- buondì
<sergios> chi può darmi una mano ad impostare una condivisione di una cartella tra due pc con samba? ho letto nella wiki ma non sono sicuro di riuscirci da solo...
<cristian_c> sergios, installa system-config-samba
<cristian_c> !info system-config-samba
<ubot-it> system-config-samba (source: system-config-samba): GUI for managing samba shares and users. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.63-0ubuntu5 (saucy), package size 5292 kB, installed size 4496 kB
<N41T> Buondi raga
<N41T> ho un piccolo problema su un server ubuntu lts 12.04
<N41T> ho installato webmin,postifix , fetchmail
<N41T> praticmaente postfix nn riconosce che ha la posta ma nn lo legge
<N41T> dico nn la deposita da nesusna parte
<N41T> e fetch la cancella
<N41T> ce qualcuno che ne sa qualcosa?
<cristian_c> N41T, come hai installato e configurato il tutto?
<N41T> l'installazione è corretta
<cristian_c> lol
<N41T> cioe'
<sergios> cristian_c fatto, adesso?
<N41T> è la configurazione che credo che nn va XD
<cristian_c> sergios, e ora configura il tutto da lì
<cristian_c> N41T, ti chiedo di rispondere alla domanda
<N41T> cristian_c ho installato seguendo una guida su internet
<cristian_c> quale guida
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> N41T, hai cercato prima sul wiki di ubuntu?
<N41T> cristian_c: si.. :S ma credo di aver incasinato qualcosa
<N41T> cristian_c: ora ti dico quale guida
<cristian_c> N41T, quindi hai seguito due guide in totale?
<sergios> cristian_c dove mi chiede di specificare l'accesso per specifici utenti cosa metto, il nome dell'altro pc? devo installare lo stesso servizio anche sull'altro pc, giusto?
<cristian_c> sergios, dipende da chi è il server e chi è il client
<N41T> cristian_c: nn sono molto ordinato, mi serviva webmin e ho cercato per webmin
<cristian_c> N41T, ?
<N41T> cristian_c: ho googlato e installato le cose
<cristian_c> N41T, e il wiki?
<cristian_c> !chat | N41T
<ubot-it> N41T: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sergios> cristian_c giusto! :D adesso ho installato system-config-samba sul pc server e sto inpostando la cartella che vorrei condividere. sul pc client non ho ancora fatto nulla
<cristian_c> sergios, ok, imposta prima il server
<N41T> cristian_c: ok passo di la
<N41T> cristian_c: grazie
<sergios> cristian_c aperto samba (mi segna la stampante che avevamo condiviso tempo fa  lol) ho fatto aggiungi condivisione, ho selezionato la cartella, dato una descrizione e spuntati  'scrivibile' e 'visibile'
<cristian_c> sergios, da gui dovrebbe essere più semplice
<sergios> cristian_c si si sono su interfaccia grafica, ma prima di chiudere la finestra mi chiede mi chiede di specificare gli utenti a cui consentire l'accesso: specifici utenti o tutti http://imagebin.org/283106
<cristian_c> sergios, hai problemi nel consentire accesso a tutti?
<sergios> si, vorrei limitare l'accesso solo al pc client
<sergios> cristian_c
<cristian_c> aspetta
<sergios> non mi muovo :)
<N41T> cristian_c: ho risolto avevo sbagliato una cavolata
<cristian_c> sergios, Preferenze -> Utenti Samba
<sergios> cristian_c lo avevo appena aperto :)
<sergios> cristian_c devo praticamente creare un utente che sarà il pc client, esatto?
<cristian_c> sergios, penso di sì
<cristian_c> da Utenti e gruppi, immagino
<sergios> mmm certo!
<Fra_Supercar83> buongiorno a tutti, qualcuno di voi è riuscito ad installare Ubuntu in dual boot con Windows8 in modalità UEFI??
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, hai letto la guida wiki?
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, si solo che avviando il boot della live da chiavetta in modalità UEFI (come riportato nella guida) non parte l'installer e rimane solo un cursore lampeggiante. In modalità legacy invece riesco ad installare ubuntu ma poi all'avvio non compare il bootloader per scegliere il SO
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, che cosa hai fatto di preciso?
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, allora dalla live di ubuntu ho avviato gparted e ho iniziato a creare due partizioni una ext4 e una linux-swap
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, anche perchè gparted non mi dava la possibilità di scegliere l'opzione (inibita) di partizione estesa
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, come hai fatto ad accedere alla live?
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, poi in fase di installazione il bootloader l'ho fatto installare su un altra partizione da 2Mb formattata come "reserved boot bios" o qualcosa del genere come mi è stato consigliato dal programma
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, ho impostato da bios modalità legacy e selezionato il drive usb come prima opzione di avvio
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, il boot loader non si installa nelle partizioni
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, io sto parlando di uefi, non di legacy
<sergios> cristian_c mi sa che quell'opzione riguarda
<cristian_c> sergios, ?
<cristian_c> sergios, ci sei riuscito?
<sergios> cristian_c pardon... mi sa che l'opzione di accesso limitato è riferito ad utenti dello stesso pc (il server per capirci)
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, l'ho installato in una partizione perchè così mi aveva chiesto l'installer. Per UEFI ho letto la guida ed effettivamente dice di avviare la live in tale modalità ma non parte l'installer
<sergios> cristian_c quindi mi sa che posso tranquillamente selezionare 'tutti'
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, aspetta, il wiki veramente dice di installare il grub all'inizio del disco, non sulle partizioni
<cristian_c> sergios, fai un provai, semmai correggi
<cristian_c> *prova
<cristian_c> !uefi | Fra_Supercar83
<ubot-it> Fra_Supercar83: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<sergios> cristian_c quindi adesso ho creato la cartella da pc server, devo installare il servizio anche sul pc client?
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, io non lo vedo scritto da nessuna parte nella guida
<minomic> ciao
<cristian_c> sergios, allora, se hai finito sul server, devi andare sul client
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, si hai ragione. L'ho fatto non perchè scritto sulla guida ma perchè mi è comparso come popup durante l'installazione
<Fra_Supercar83> cristi
<sergios> cristian_c ok fatto :) dall'altro pc vedo la cartella tra le risorse, però vorrei quantomeno proteggerne l'acceso con una password
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, comunque il mio problema è che lasciando abilitato UEFI e selezionando la penna USB come prima dispositivo di boot e poi selezionando la voce "try Ubuntu" dal menù di Grub, l'installer non parte proprio.A  Cosa può essere dovuto??
<cristian_c> sergios, ok, però fai prima una cosa
<cristian_c> sergios, entra con un altro utente
<sergios> cristian_c intendi sul pc server?
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, ricapitolando, prima di tutto cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> sergios, no
<cristian_c> sergios, aspetta
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, creato le partizioni dalla live con gparted
<cristian_c> sergios, vedi se puoi impostare una password sul server
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, prima
<sergios> cristian_c stavo vedendo proprio questo ma dal gestore di samba non riesco a trovarlo.. torno nella wiki che mi pare di aver letto qualcosa
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, beh prima ancora sono entrato nel bios è ho selezionato modalità UEFI, secure boot disabilitato e modificato l'ordine di boot selezionando la chiavetta USB come periferica primaria
<cristian_c> sergios, se premi ctrl+h in system-config-samba si apre la guida, ma evidentemente si riferisce a una versione vecchia, perché le opzioni sono diverse
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, puoi postare una schermata del bios?
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, emmm si ma non sono esperto di irc, come la mando??? link a dropbox??
<cristian_c> sergios, ok, allora devi creare un utente
<cristian_c> in samba
<cristian_c> !image | Fra_Supercar83
<ubot-it> Fra_Supercar83: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sergios> cristian_c scusa ero al telefono! ok sono su samba preferenze/utenti samba/aggiungi utente e su nome utente unux ho un menu a tendina da cui non so cosa scegliere!
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, scusa ho usato dropbox che ho già configurato con il mio smartphone, ho fatto la foto dello schermo https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/37522357/IMG_20131220_124334.jpg
<cristian_c> sergios, ne devi creare uno
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> da Utenti e gruppi, immagino
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, sì, scusa, mi serve anche la schermata delle opzioni di boot, come da wiki
<sergios> cristian_c da utenti e grupi
<cristian_c> sì
<sergios> cristian_c da utenti e gruppi ho creato un nuovo utente ma non mi compare nelle opzioni di accesso della cartella che creo con samba
<cristian_c> sergios, hai aperto il menù a tendina?
<cristian_c> 'Nome utente Unix'
<sergios> cristian_c si ci sono
<cristian_c> ok
<sergios> cristin_c tra le varie voci ci sono sia l'utente attuale che l'utente che ho appena creato
<sergios> cristian_c (dopo aver riavviato samba)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sergios, selezionalo dal menù
<cristian_c> sergios, poi scrivi il 'Nome tente Windows' o meglio il nome dell'utente sul client XD
<cristian_c> *utente
<cristian_c> sergios, e imposti la password
<Fra_Supercar83> allora cristian_c intanto grazie per l'enorme disponibilita
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, qui le opzioni del bios (spero sia quello che volevi) https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/37522357/opzioni.jpg
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, e se ti dovessero interessare la mia tabella partizioni https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/37522357/partizioni.jpg
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, ok
<sergios> cristian_c sul menu a tendiana  devo selezionare il nome utente del pc server o quello che ho appena creato? non ho capito a cosa è servito creare un nuovo utente nel pc server -.-'
<cristian_c> sergios, lol
<cristian_c> sergios, hai impostato l'accesso all'utente da system-config-samba?
<sergios> cristian_c no
<cristian_c> sergios, in Accesso, 'Consentire l'accesso solo a specifici utenti'
<sergios> cristian_c si fatto
<cristian_c> in Creare condivisione Samba
<cristian_c> sergios, una volta compilata anche questa finestra, dai OK
<cristian_c> sergios, e quindi riavvia samba
<sergios> cristian_c si ma sul pc cliente la cartella è visibile regolarmente senza password
<sergios> ah ok
<Fra_Supercar83> ecco cristian_c guarda cosa mi appare quando lancio l'installazione. Non mi riconosce Windows8 e la wiki dice che dovrei creare una partizione efi che però esiste già https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/37522357/install1.jpg
<cristian_c> sergios, intendo il demone , eh
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, quindi si avvia con uefi attivato?
<Fra_Supercar83> si adesso si :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, posta la schermata di Altro
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, come faccio a vedere se il disco è partizionato GPT?
<sergios> cristian_c ho chiuso e riavviato samba da gui
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, ma hai selezionato la modalità Live o la modalità Installazione?
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, ecco https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/37522357/tabPartizioni.jpg
<cristian_c> sergios, non penso che riavvii samba ma solo il configuratore
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, dal menu di grub ho selezionato la voce "Try ubuntu without installing"
<cristian_c> sergios, come l'hai riavviato?
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, ok
<sergios> ctrl+q
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, le partizioni si vedono
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, guarda la seconda riga
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, quindi che faccio lascio tutto così e installo?
<cristian_c> sergios, ?
<sergios> cristian_c ctrl+q e poi selezionando l'icona di samba in menu/strumenti di sistema/samba
<cristian_c> sergios, dove l'hai visto?
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, l'hai visto?
<sergios> cristian_c visto cosa?
<Fra_Supercar83> si
<cristian_c> sergios, perché hai premuto ctrl+q?
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, ok
<sergios> cristian_c per riavviare samba -.-'
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, ora devi partizionare
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, avevi installato già ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, ok ma le partizioni le avevo già create a sto punto devo solo specificare la posizione di mount sulla partizione sda5 no?
<cristian_c> sergios, e dove l'hai vista questa scorciatoia?
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, spiega cos'avevi fatto
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, aperto gparted ridimensionato la partizione sda4 per avere uno spazio libero non allocato. Su quest'ultimo ho creato due partizioni una ext4 e una linux-swap
<Fra_Supercar83> ho seguito la guida sul wiki
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, quindi hai soltanto creato le partizioni senza installare?
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, cioè, cos'avevi fatto dopo aver creato le partizioni?
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, installato una prima volta ubuntu (però l'avevo fatto in modalità legacy)
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, ti aggiorno comunque. Intanto ho mandato avanti l'installazione di ubuntu formattando la sda5
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, ecco
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, no, non ci siamo
<cristian_c> Riparazione bootloader
<cristian_c> Se Ubuntu è stato installato per sbaglio avviando la live nel modo standard su un pc avente l'UEFI abilitato, il sistema non si avvierà ed occorrerà riparare il bootloader seguendo i successivi passaggi:
<cristian_c> nel caso, ovviamente
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, cosa avrei dovuto fare prima allora??
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, ti ci vedi in ciò che scrive la guida?
<cristian_c> è andata così?
<cristian_c> sergios, hai riavviato samba?
<cristian_c> il servizio
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, si mi ci vedo. ma ho seguito quello che avevo scritto la guida prima
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, no, evidentemente no, altrimenti non sarebbe partita con uefi attivato
<cristian_c> cosa che ha fatto adesso
<cristian_c> sergios, in fondo basta usare la riga di comando
<sergios> cristian_c eccomi scaricata batteria e gestore energian non avvisa perchè non attivo (altro problema da risolvere)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sergios, sei pieno di problemi (informatici) :P
<sergios> cristian_c cmq ctrl+q e selezione finestra raggiungono lo stesso scopo no :P?
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, oh cacchio!!! ma allora cosa avrei dovuto fare?? avviare la live da legacy??
<cristian_c> sergios, mai sentito parlare di questa cosa riguardo ai demoni
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, non hai letto bene, allora
<cristian_c> Avviare il boot dalla periferica scelta per l'installazione selezionando la riga contenente la periferica di boot e la scritta UEFI.
<cristian_c> Se Ubuntu è stato installato per sbaglio avviando la live nel modo standard su un pc avente l'UEFI abilitato, il sistema non si avvierà ed occorrerà riparare il bootloader seguendo i successivi passaggi:
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, se avevi installato ubuntu in quel modo dovrai ripristinare il bootloader
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, allora ho fatto giusto, perchè hai visto anche tu le opzioni del bios
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, ora, ma io intendo prima
<cristian_c> la precedente installazione
<Fra_Supercar83> mmmm e riformattando la partizione non ho risolto il problem quindi?
<sergios> cristian_c sono pieno di problemi, stop! si sentiti nominare sti demoni ma non conosco bene l'argomento
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, se hai installato con uefi attivato devi sistemare il bootloader, ma dopo
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, perchè adesso ho l'opzione nel bios UEFI:ubuntu
<cristian_c> sergios, samba è un demone che lavora in background
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, si avvia ubuntu ma non appare il bootloader da dove poter selezionare anche Windows8
<cristian_c> sergios, la gui che hai installato invece semplicemente lavora sul file di configurazione di samba
<cristian_c> sergios, come se tu aprissi il file di configurazione a mano con l'editor di testi, modificassi e lo salvassi
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, hai partizionato?
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, creando la partizione per ubuntu
<cristian_c> e la swap
<Fra_Supercar83> si
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, ok, se le avevi giò create, formatta queste due senza toccare le altre
<sergios> cristian_c chiaro, ho capito il concetto! :)
<glpiana> ola
<cristian_c> sergios, io di solito riavvio samba a riga di comando
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, con gparted prima di installare ubuntu e le ho formattate. Ma evidentemente qualche problemi al bootloader c'è dato che non compare il menù di grub all'avvio
<sergios> cristian_c allora EVVIVA LE GUI lol
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, no, ho spiegato prima perché e lo dice anche il wiki
<ws> posso fare una domanda
<cristian_c> !chiedi | ws
<ubot-it> ws: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ws> per installare utorrent su una versione ubunto 12.4
<cristian_c> sergios, riavvialo a riga di comando o riavvia il sistema
<cristian_c> sul server
<ws> non sono pratico di questo sistema
<ws> operativo
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, ok. probabilmente c'è stato un fraintendimento. Dimmi se così può andar bene. Adesso riavvio la live da UEFI, riformatto le partizioni dove è già installato ubuntu, poi installo nuovamente ubuntu
<Fra_Supercar83> è corretto?
<ws> certo ok lo faro
<sergios> cristian_c il sistema si è riavviato forzatamente per il problem di cui sopra. per concludere: ho provato ad aprire la cartella da pc client, mi ha chiesto nome utente e ho inserito quello che avevo creato su utenti e gruppi  e impostato con samba, inserito la password e il tutto funge! GREAZIAAAA!
<cristian_c> ws, non ho capito
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, non devi riavviare
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, puoi continuare con l'installazione formattando la partizione di ubuntu
<ws> per installare utorrent su una versione ubuntu 12.4 come devo fare??
<cristian_c> sergios, visto che era corretta l'impostazione? :D
<krabador> ws, puoi usare transmission
<Fra_Supercar83> ws, da ubuntu software center scarica bittorrent
<krabador> ws, che trovi nel software center
<Fra_Supercar83> ws, o come ha detto krabor :)
<cybernova> transmission io non lo userei perchè veramente scarno
<ws> ok provo thnks
<cybernova> ws, ti consiglio qbittorent
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, ok ma l'installazione è già terminata! Devo riavvioarne un altra dalla chiavetta, no?
<cristian_c> un'altra?
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, hai terminato l'installazione che avevi avviato poco fa?
<Fra_Supercar83> si
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, ora prova a riavviare sperando che il bootloader sia a posto, altrimenti lo ripari come spiegato nella guida wiki
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, ok allora proverò perchè grub non mi compare proprio e avvia direttamente ubuntu
<sergios> cristian_c si infatti! :P
<Fra_Supercar83> Comunque ti ringrazio tantitssimo per la pazienza ma sono duro a comprendere le cose nuove :p
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, eh, immagino che sia stata la precedente installazione a incasinare il bootloader
<Fra_Supercar83> a chi posso suggerire come migliorare la guida sul wiki?? :)
<krabador> cosa vorresti suggerire?
<Fra_Supercar83> semplicemente di aumentare il carattere e magari la formattazione in grassetto per dire che se è attivabile la modalità UEFI bisogna avviare la periferica da modalità UEFI
<Fra_Supercar83> cioè tipo scrivere in caratteri grandi IMPORTANTE :)
<Fra_Supercar83> magari come me sbaglieranno tanti newbie :)
<krabador> Fra_Supercar83, sentiti libero di contattare il gruppo documentazione
<krabador> esponi quello che pensi
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Fra_Supercar83> krabador, grazie!
<krabador> qui trovi tutte le informazioni a riguardo
<krabador> di niente
<ws> ho installato la versione ubuntu 12.4 ma quando vado ad aprire file sembra rallentato come mai???
<krabador> ws, su che configurazione hardware?
<ws> gygabyte motherboard ,amd processor and 4 gb ddr3
<krabador> che processore?
<ws> hdd  40 gb
<krabador> HD 40 gb?
<ws> si
<krabador> scusami, SSD?
<krabador> ws, devi essere preciso
<ws> lo stavo testando su un hdd, no 3.5 " sata
<ws> western digital
<ws> come posso vedere le specifiche del processore da riga di comando, non mi ricordo il comando da digitare
<glpiana> ws, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ws> grazie glpiana
<krabador> ws, manda anche lshw -class disk -class storage
<ws> mi chiede il diritto di super user come devo fare
<krabador> sudo lshw
<krabador> metti davanti alla linea, sudo
<Puffinho> Salve a tutti...
<ws> ho una lista di tutte le device disponibili
<Puffinho> qualcuno può dirmi come ripristinare il Grub...(che non esce più) ..?!!?  :(
<krabador> !grub | Puffinho
<ubot-it> Puffinho: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Puffinho> ciao krab...
<Puffinho> ah....grazie!
<dap_> salve
<ws> posso aggiornare la ubutu 12 to ubuntu 13 senza dover reinstallare il sistema ??
<krabador> ws, si, ma ti conviene reinstallare
<dap_> Ho un problema:Possiedo una acer 5750g con due schede (nvidia e intel) vorrei installare i driver graffici come faccio?grazie
<krabador> dap_, che Ubuntu hai?
<dap_> ho appena installato ubuntu 13.10 perchè avevo installato 12.10 e dopo aver installato i driver grafici il cursore mi si bloccavo pochi secondi dopo l'avvio del pc
<krabador> dap_ allora puoi installare bumblebee, con sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<krabador> in modo da poter usare l'invidia solo quando ti serve
<dap_> va bene anche questo comando:sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia primus linux-headers-generic perchè avevo installato prima per un altro problema
<dap_> ?
<krabador> bumblebee-nvidia ti avrebbe installato tutto
<krabador> fa tutto da solo
<dap_> allora se faccio quello che mi hai sugerito tu devo cancellare qualcosa?
<krabador> no
<dap_> provo subito
<krabador> ma forse non farà nulla
<ws> ok ora vi saluto alla prossima
<dap_> si mi dice che possiedo già la versione più recente
<dap_> ma se io faccio il test con :optirun glxgears mi fa un fps come prima, non dovrebbe aumentare?
<dap_> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<dap_> Ho un problema : dopo aver installa bumblebee facendo il seguente comando:optirun glxgears il numero di fps non aumenta come mai?
<glpiana> dap_, al di là del valore di fps di glxgears, trovi diverso il comportamento con applicazioni che usano il 3d?
<dap_> il computer ci mette un pò ad avviarsi
<dap_> ma ad esempio se faccio partire wine non va bene per niente
<dap_> ma oltre a glxgears sà un altro modo per testare le prestazioni?
<glpiana> dap_, che io sappia, un buon modo è usare la scheda video in qualche applicazione che usavi prima. se invece ti riferisci a benchmarks, non ne conosco
<dap_> grazie lostesso
<sergios> ho un problema con il gestore di energia di lxde: non parte all'avvio del sistema e devo lanciarlo da preferenze altrimenti non posso ho la spia della batteria nel pannello e non ho avvisi quando si sta per scaricare la batteria
<sergios> *non posso visualizzare..
<as> devo aprire un file scaricato come faccio ad aprirlo
<as> grazie
<glpiana> as, che file è?
<as> google chrome
<bigfish87> ciao a tutti, non riesco a installare tor su ubuntu 13.10 qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<L3m0n> as apri terminale poi dai:  sudo apt-get install google-chrome
<as> ed ora per aprirlo come devo fare
<L3m0n> as per aprire cosa?
<as> l ho trovato grazie
<bigfish87> nessuno che sa aiutarmi? o indirizzarmi da qualche parte che sappiano farlo?
<glpiana> !tor | bigfish87
<glpiana> -.-
<ubot-it> bigfish87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<bigfish87> grazie mille! ora guardo!
<bigfish87> penso di esserci riuscito! :)
<bigfish87> niente, sempre il solito errore! :(
<krabador> bigfish87, rivolgiti direttamente alle risorse tor
<cybernova> bigfish87, https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en
<cybernova> senza bisogna di installazione
<cybernova> bisogno*
<bioeco> ciao
<L3m0n> ma tor è inutile se ci si collega ad un router e gli altri pc non usano tor?
<L3m0n> ciao bioeco
<bioeco> per favore ho bisogno di aiuto...
<bioeco> ho lanciato la prova di ubunti ma non mi riconosce i driver del wifi
<L3m0n> lancia da terminale lspci
<bioeco> come?
<L3m0n> apri il terminale
<puffinho> riCiao... ho "tentato" di rirpistinare il Grub . . .è andata!!..rifunziona sia UbStudio che win8 ...ma mi ha dato un errore !! : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6606135/
<bioeco> avvio il programma lspci?
<puffinho> qualcuno può dirmi cosa significa....e se mi dovrei preoccupare di fare altro ?!!??! ...thanks
<L3m0n> scrivi : lspci |grep Network
<bioeco> e poi
<L3m0n> poi posta l'output qui
<bioeco> o ora riavvio e faccio ripartire ubuntu da chiavetta, vi faccio sapere...
<bioeco> grazie
<cybernova> lol
<cybernova> qualcosa mi dice che ritornerà
<puffinho> hhh
<L3m0n> certo che ritornerà
<puffinho> Lemon....perdonami.. ...tu sei ingrado di darmi na mano !?!?
<L3m0n> io ? no
<L3m0n> io sono un newbie
<L3m0n> cmq puffinho ho visto che ti da un errore
<L3m0n> ma non capisco manco quale
<puffinho> :/   ottimo (anche se nn ho la più pallida idea di cosa sia))
<L3m0n> ma tanto funziona?
<puffinho> ...vabò.. ...nn fà niente...l'importante è che esista di nuovo il grub...e che funzionino di nuovo sia Win8 che UbStudio....
<puffinho> sisi... ...solo che dopo scarso un mese di vita di pc. . . . .che se ne vada a put...ne win8 e mi chieda di ripristinare. . . .nn lo vedo tanto normale !
<L3m0n> grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi --target=x86_64-efi : exit code of grub-install :1
<L3m0n> fossi in te indagherei su questo
<puffinho> ....sarebbe il mio errore !???
<puffinho> ...si , di strano posso dirti che il Grub è cambiato da come lo avevo prima !
<puffinho> ....bah !
<puffinho> ...e come CI INDAGO !?!??
<L3m0n> cerca su google
<puffinho> ..scrivo su google..
<L3m0n> o qualche forum
<puffinho> ecco...appunt !!... OK !! ...grazie Lemon..
<puffinho> buon pom !
<puffinho> ;)
<gh0stn0te> ciao!
<akis24> sera
<Paolo_> Salve a tutti
<Paolo_> Scusatemi ma sono in difficoltà
<Paolo_> sono sempre stato un utente mac, un mese fa mi si é rotto e ho deciso di passare definitivamente a Linux , attratto dalla filosofia e dalla flessibilità del sistema.
<Paolo_> Io ho su un hardisk tutti i backup fatti col mac, con time machine... ubuntu li vede, naviga nelle directory ma non apre le singole cartelle perché non "ha i permessi"...
<Paolo_> non apreneanche nel terminale... ho provato a recuperarli con il mac di un amico, a spostare le cartelle indispensabili per il mio lavoro su una chiavetta usb..ma nisba...stesso identico problema...
<Paolo_> qualcuno saprebbe come aiutarmi?
<pep_> buonasera..
<pep_> per favore mi serve supporto..
<pep_> ho lanciato la prova di ubunu senza installarlo, ma non mi riconosce i driver del wifi, come mai? la versione e ' la 12.04
<pep_> mi dice: status: inactive;   wireless: unavaible;     e poi mi compare un messaggio: sorry, please have a look at the log file. For details :/var/log/jockey.log
<pep_> c'e' nessuno che mi puo aiutare
<enzotib> pep_, sudo lshw -C network -short
<pep_> enzo ti ringrazio, ma mi parli in arabo.... spiegami che devo fare con quella stringa
<pep_> provo ubuntu da ieri :)
<enzotib> pep_, premi contemporaneamente Ctrl-Alt+T
<enzotib> ti si apre una cosa che si chiama "terminale"
<pep_> premetti che ora sono in windows 7
<enzotib> pep_, se potessi collegarti con un cavetto a internet sarebbe meglio
<enzotib> pep_, windows su un altro o sullo stesso PC?
<pep_> in effetti col cavo ethernet mi collego
<pep_> sullo stesso pc.. ubuntu non l'ho installato
<pep_> solo provato
<enzotib> pep_, e allora, parti con ubuntu, metti il cavetto per andare in internet e collegati qui in chat da ubuntu
<pep_> ok a dopo ...grazie
<Nautilus20k> scusate, ho un pc con una scheda video VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<Nautilus20k> ho provato ad installare lubuntu ed altre distribuzioni linux
<Nautilus20k> e non funziona con i driver openchrome
<Nautilus20k> nel senso che quando ci dovrebbe essere la schermata di login si presenta uno schermo con colori psichedelici
<Nautilus20k> riesco a vedere un desktop solo forzando i driver vesa ma la qualità è un po' scadente, nel senso che sembra un po' sgranato
<pep_> rieccomi
<Nautilus20k> per curiosità adesso ho installato una ubuntu 9.04 e il desktop si vede bene, soltanto che non ho gli aggiornamenti
<Nautilus20k> essendo una versione senza più supporto
<pep_> ora sono con ubuntu e connessione via cavo
<Aizen92> Salve a tutti, ho installato da poco Ubuntu 13.10 ma, vorrei usare Horizon ma mi da problema quando tento di installarlo con wine.
<pep_>  enzo  > ubuntu mi chiedei di installare i driver ma se avanzo dice>  This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver for use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-, BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-based hardware.
<akis24> pep_: ti dice di installare i driver broadcom per il wifi ma in live non credo sia possibile  una volta installato il sistema si
<pep_> ah ok ...
<pep_> quindi e- normale... pensavo fosse un problema di ubuntu... mi piace parecchio
<pep_> grazie
<akis24> pep_:  a volte qualche scheda vienericonosciuta anche in live per le broadcom servono i driver
<akis24> prego
<pep_> quindi qualche noia passa installando ubuntu su hd, tipo la tastiera
<pep_> i tasti non corrispondono
<akis24> pep_:  la tasiera nessun problema bastava scegliere all'avvio della live la lingua italiana ..
<akis24> tastiera*
<pep_> non me lo chiede... all-avvio mi si apre una finestra in inglese dove mi chiede try ubuntu without installation
<pep_> install ubuntu ecc
<pep_> io scelgo la prima opzione
<barabba> ciao a tutti
<akis24> pep_:  bastava premere la barra della tastiera e scegliere opzioni
<barabba> un piccolo aiuto
<pep_> ah ok... devo fare molta pratica ..
<barabba> ho riacceso il mio pc con ubuntu 13.10 e si ferma alla schermata grub
<pep_> grazie akis
<barabba> non so come andare avanti
<akis24> prego pep_
<barabba> nessun aiuto?
<akis24> barabba: provato ad avvviare in recovery mode ?
<barabba> sono alle prime armi
<barabba> come si fa?
<akis24> barabba: scegli la seconda voce di avvio relativa a ubuntu e troverai diverse opzioni per controllare il sistema
<barabba> ho premuto esc e finalmente è riapparso il menù
<akis24> barabba:  a posto allora
<barabba> ora mi ha dato un errore sull' HD0
<barabba> sto andando avanti x vedere se parte
<Nautilus20k> per il mio problema invece che mi consigliereste di fare?
<akis24> barabba: scegliendo la seconda voce di avvio  trovi anche l'opzione per controllare il filesystem nel caso
<Nautilus20k> forse dovrei usare la 9.10 con i reopositories delle old releases?
<akis24> Nautilus20k: che pc hai ?
<barabba> ora è fermo alla seconda pallina sotto il logo Ubuntu
<barabba> non va avanti
<akis24> barabba: leggi  quello che ti ho scritto prima..
<barabba> ok
<barabba> riavvio e provo con la seconda voce
<akis24> Nautilus20k: che pc hai ?
<Nautilus20k> è un vecchio notebook acer aspire della serie 1360, il problema è la scheda video via k8m800 s3 unichrome
<Nautilus20k> che mi costringe ad usare i vesa nella nuova versione di lubuntu
<Nautilus20k> e il desktop è un po' sgranato
<akis24> Nautilus20k:  credo che con le nuove release la compatibilita' sia minima  potresti provare la 12.04 se funziona
<Nautilus20k> se uso i driver openchrome non funziona, mi appare una schermata psichedelica
<akis24> Nautilus20k: il pc è vecchiotto..
<Nautilus20k> quindi provo ad andare a ritroso
<Nautilus20k> e se non è più supportata cambio i repo con le ol releases?
<Nautilus20k> *old releases?
<akis24> Nautilus20k: si gli old release li puoi usare per le distro non piu' supportate
<Nautilus20k> akis24: ok allora provo, gli old releases vanno bene con qualsiasi versione di buntu vero? anche se metto una lubuntu così ho un sistema più leggero
<akis24> Nautilus20k:  gli old release sono legati alle distro non piu' supportate relative non a tutte le distro ognuna ha i suoi
<barabba> grande
<barabba> è ripartito
<barabba> grande Ubuntu
<barabba> grande questa comunity
<barabba> Ubuntu mi ha cambiato il modo di vedere il pc
<barabba> grazie 1000
<akis24> di nulla
<Nautilus20k> akis24: ok faccio un paio di ricerche sul web per acculturarmi un po' non conoscevo questa opportunità che grazie alle old releases posso mantenere viva una versione non più supportata. grazie per l'opinione :-)
<Anna> B Sera a tutti xD
<Guest68083> ce un canale per chiedere aiut?
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<psyco97nate> ciao
<psyco97nate> vorrei installare ubuntu su mac
<psyco97nate> mi sa aiutare?
<psyco97nate> vorrei installare ubuntu su mac mi sa aiutare?
<psyco97nate> vorrei installare ubuntu su mac mi sa aiutare?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> psyco97nate, che mac?
<psyco97nate> vorrei installare ubuntu su mac mi sa aiutare?
<psyco97nate> ah
<cristian_c> lol
<psyco97nate> macbook pro 13,3 "
<cristian_c> psyco97nate, questo è il modello esatto?
<psyco97nate> si
<psyco97nate> metà 2012
<psyco97nate> senza CD
<psyco97nate> magari con hard disk
<cristian_c> psyco97nate, mi sembra abbastanza nuovo
<psyco97nate> eggia
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> psyco97nate, ma perché non ha il masterizzatore, dici?
<psyco97nate> ce solo che non ho un cd
<psyco97nate> cioe
<cristian_c> lol
<psyco97nate> ce lo ma e di 700 megabyte
<cristian_c> psyco97nate, usa usb
<psyco97nate> hard disk va bene?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non saprei
<cristian_c> meglio usb per la live
<psyco97nate> hhaahhaha
<cristian_c> psyco97nate, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<cristian_c> psyco97nate, leggi questa guida wiki
<psyco97nate> ma lei lavora
<psyco97nate> cioe
<cristian_c> lol
<psyco97nate> per chi lavora scusi?
<cristian_c> lol
<psyco97nate> è fissato con questo lil e??
<psyco97nate> hahahhah
<psyco97nate> lol*
<cristian_c> psyco97nate, siamo in canale di supporto e le indicazionisu cosa fare ti sono più o meno state date
<psyco97nate> ok
<psyco97nate> scusa
<psyco97nate> eee
<psyco97nate> come faccio a trasformare una chiave usb in una live usb o come si chiama?
<psyco97nate> ????
<psyco97nate> ok
<sergios> salve a tutti, oggi grazie all'aiuto di cristia_c ho condiviso tramite samba una cartella con un pc client, attraverso system-config-samba. Dopo aver creato un nuovo utente da 'Utenti e gruppi' ho creato un nuovo utente di samba impostato il nome dell'utente appena creato in ut&g (nome utente unix) e il nome del pc client (nome utente Windows) impostato la password. 'Aggiungi condivisione' in samba indicando la car
<sergios> tella da condividere e spuntando le opzioni  'scrivibile' e 'visibile' mentre nella scheda 'accesso' ho selezionato l'utente di samba creato al passo supraindicato. Sul pc client riesco ad accedere alla cartella ma in sola lettura, se provo a modificare un ducumento mi dice 'autorizzazioni non sufficienti per accedere all'oggetto'. Forse devo dare all'utente creato in ut&g  dei permessi?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sergios, nella finestra Aggiungi condivisione c'erano due flag da spuntare
<cristian_c> Visibile e Scrivibile
<sergios> cristian_c ciao! che mminghia rridi??? lol io sono nel panico dopo un'intera giornata non riesco nemmeno a modificare un file word LOL
<sergios> cristian_c si che li ho spuntati :)
<cristian_c> sergios, appaiono messaggi di errore?
<sergios> solo nel pc client
<cristian_c> quali?
<sergios> asp
<sergios> se provo ad esempio a copiare un file dal pc clien alla cartella condivisa mi dice 'permesso negato, saltare? riprova, si a tutti, si, annulla'
<cristian_c> sergios, aspetta
<cristian_c> sergios, copoiare
<sergios> cristian_c mentre se provo a modificare un file word sal momento di salvarlo mi dice 'autorizzazioni non sufficienti per accedere all'oggetto'
<cristian_c> -o
<cristian_c> sergios, quindi non puoi scrivere né sulle cartelle né sui file del server?
<sergios> esatto
<cristian_c> sergios, penso di aver capito
<sergios> cristian_c potrebbe essere  che l'utente che ho creato su 'utenti e gruppi' non ha i permessi per scrivere sui dischi dell'utente principale? (e ritorna il dubbio per cui abbiamo creato un nuovo utente quando potevamo fare un nuovo utente di samba direttamente con l'utente principale del sistema)
<cristian_c> sergios, la risposta è ni
<sergios> cristian_c intanto mi dici come si fa a riavviare il demone di samba?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sergios, sudo service smbd restart
<sergios> cristian_c grazie!
<sergios> cristian_c SUPER LOL avevo ragione io!!! ho creato un nuovo utente di samba indicando il'utente principale del sistema, seguito la stessa procedura e tutto funziona!
<cristian_c> sergios, in che senso?
<cristian_c> sergios, hai usato il nome utente del server?
<cristian_c> quello principale
<sergios> cristian_c in pratica bisognava si creare un nuovo utente ma in samba (indicando l'utente principale del pc server) non in 'utenti e gruppi'
<sergios> cristian_c SI ESATTO
<sergios> cristian_c almeno così funziona! non ti quadra?
<cristian_c> sergios, no, no, giusto
<sergios> :) bene, ottimo! grazie per il tempo e la pasienza, come sempre! ;)
<sergios> cristian_c ciao, esco!
<cristian_c> ciao
<sergios> cristia_c la riga sopra era per te :)
<cristian_c> eh, ho capito
<cristian_c> :)
<LuKe> salve
<LuKe> mi e stato detto
<Guest12159> che per installare ubuntu in parallelo a win 7 devo ridimension
<Guest12159> ridimensionare la partizione del sistema operativo che nel mio caso e /dev/sda2. ma ce un lucchetto su gparted che mi impedisce di ridimensionarlo. mi sapete aiutare?
<enzotib> Guest12159, tasto destro, smonta
<Guest12159> su gparted?
<Guest12159> risolto grq
<Guest12159> grazie 1000
<Guest12159> no non ho risolto niente...
<Guest12159> mi hanno consigliato di mettere su new size 307200 ma non mi fa schiacciare su resize/move
<Guest12159> mi sapete aiutare?
<Dan97> Ciao a tutti :)
<ralffs> ciau a tutti ho un problema, ho ubuntu 14.10 sul mio portatile, che fino a stamattina è filato tutto benissimo ma da stamattina all'avvio computer si blocca emettendo un suono continuo come quello di un allarme, e quando riesco ad accedere al menu dove devo mettere la password non me la fascrivere ma automaticamente si scrive da sola un sacco di asterischi, qualcuno mi sa dare una mano?
<ralffs> m
<cristian_c> ralffs, azz, hai la 14.10 con la 14.04 che neanche è uscita XD
<ralffs> la 13.10! mi sono confuso Scusami!!
<cristian_c> ralffs, non è che hai la tastiera inceppata
<cristian_c> ?
<ralffs> assolutamente no cristian_c tastiera è ok
<cristian_c> ralffs, di solito la stessa cosa si ottiene tenendo premuto un tasto qualsiasi all'accensione
<cristian_c> ralffs, hai provato la tastiera anche in situazioni diverse?
<ralffs> lo so, ma come ti ho detto la tastiera va benissimo, si fino a stamattina il computer andava benissimo! dale 10 di stamani fa così
<cristian_c> eh
<ralffs> se riesco a risolvere il problema col vostro aiuto ve ne sarei grato
<cristian_c> ralffs, ma l'hai provata successivamente?
<ralffs> in che senso successivamente?
<cristian_c> ralffs, dalle 10 in poi
<ralffs> dalle 10 in poi mi fa questo errore! non riesco ascrivere xd
<cristian_c> ralffs, a maggior ragione dovresti controllare se la tastiera è inceppata o meno
<ralffs> adesso l'ho acceso e mentre fa questo suono assordante mi da Gnu grub verisone 2.00- 13ubuntu3 con sccritto
<cristian_c> ralffs, io fossi in te farei un po' di prove per toglierti il dubbio
<ralffs> supporto minimale per modifica in stile bash per la prima parola TAb elenca i comlpletamienti del comando in altre parti elenca i device o il completamento del file esc esce in qualsiasi momente , E RIPETUTAMENTE SCRIVE LA LETTERA C PRECEDUTA DA grub>
<cristian_c> eh
<ZoroLop> sera
<ralffs> ok cristian ci provo, Ciau
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-21
<akis24> giorno
<Genna68> Salve
<Genna68> Ho bisogno di aiuto immediato
<airgnox> ho un problema con nautilus ovvero mi mostra tutte le cartelle anche quelle nascoste
<airgnox> non vorrei fosse un problema di permessi
<airgnox> e non mi salva le impostazioni quando lo chiudo
<airgnox> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi
<airgnox> grazie
<akis24> airgnox:  devi prima impostare dalle opzioni di nautilus
<airgnox> akis24, ovvero ?
<airgnox> akis24, anche se le sistemo non me le salva
<akis24> airgnox:  quando apri una cartella guarda se trovi modifica > preferenze  e poi salva
<akis24> airgnox:  ovvio prima imposti come preferisci tu
<airgnox> akis24, non c'è l'opzione per i files nascosti
<airgnox> akis24, sto usando la fallback
<akis24> airgnox:  dovrebbe esserci io al momento non lo uso  ma c'è
<airgnox> akis24, trovarla
<airgnox> akis24, ...
<akis24> airgnox:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/ScriptNautilus prova qui
<airgnox> akis24,  ok grazie provo a leggere qualcosina gentilissimo
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> airgnox:  Per specificare le impostazioni della vista predefinita, scegliere Modifica → Preferenze  cosi si legge su gogol
<airgnox> akis24, ma scusa son tutti script quelli
<airgnox> akis24, nelle preferenze non c'è l'opzione sui file nascosti purtroppo
<airgnox> akis24, provo ad  avviarlo come root
<airgnox> akis24, vediamo
<akis24> airgnox: guarda l'indice li accanto a destra e trovi la voce relativa ai file nascosti
<akis24> airgnox:  punto 10
<airgnox> akis24, si ma non mi serve lo script penso
<airgnox> akis24,  anche perchè non li ho mai usati
<akis24> airgnox:  no no infatti
<airgnox> akis24,  non posso fare ctrl +h ogni volta che apro nautilus per leggerlo piu agevolmente
<airgnox> akis24, di base mi visualizza tutte le cartelle
<akis24> airgnox: guarda magari nel menu impostazioni se trovi qualcosa come voce relativo a nautilus
<airgnox> akis24, nelle preferenze non c'è nulla
<airgnox> akis24, cmq vabbè provo a leggere qualcosa o a cercare nel forum
<Fra_Supercar83> quit
<akis24> :)
<cristian_c> airgnox, nel mio file manager, comunque, l'impostazione file nascosti on7off rimane salvata
<cristian_c> anche se chiudo e riapro l'applicazione
<airgnox> cristian_c, non so forse ho fatto casino coi permessi ma non mi sembra
<cristian_c> lol
<peppe75> Salve ho letto la notizia della funzione trim di default su 14.04. Lunedi installo un ssd e uso solo ubuntu come os
<peppe75> Devonfar
<peppe75> Devo fare qualcosa di
<peppe75> Particolare? Abilitare qualche funzion
<cristian_c> peppe75, su quale release?
<peppe75> La 13.10
<peppe75> Devo mettere discard su fstab ho letto
<peppe75> Che stranezza...dovrebbe essere ubuntu a farlo... Invece è di default dalla 14.04
<cristian_c> peppe75, c'è una guida sul wiki, a quanto ricordo
<peppe75> Si ora ci vado...
<peppe75> Grazie
<cristian_c> peppe75, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Trim
<peppe75> cristian
<peppe75> Grazie..scusa sono da mobile e non mi autocompleta il nick :)
<BlacKira92> ciao ragazzi, sto cercando di installare xubuntu 12.04 su un acer aspire one e ho un problema durante l'installazione. Ho liberato 20 gb da windows e ho fatto due partizioni: 1gb di swap e 19 ext4 con punto di mount /
<BlacKira92> il problema è che ora non riesco a installare perchè il pulsante installa è disabilitato
<BlacKira92> non mi dice per quale motivo non posso procedere..
<BlacKira92> ok ho usato l'opzione automatica "installa xubuntu a fianco a windows 7" e sembra che abbia fatto esattamente ciò che volevo quindi problema risolto ;)
<A_Paternoster> Ciao ragazzi :) Con Ubuntu one si possono sincronizzare solo determinate sub-folder ? Se si, come si fa ?
<Drakan> Salve ragazzi, vorrei installare ubuntu via pennetta usb
<Drakan> al momento sono su fedora che mi sta dando non pochi problemi
<Drakan> ho provato a seguire queste istruzioni http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_create_and_use_Live_USB/it#Metodo_semplice_a_riga_di_comando:_scrivere_l.27immagine_direttamente ma quando sono in fase di boot mi viene restituito un errore
<Drakan> e mi chiede di inserire il disco di avvio
<Drakan> dato che vorrei lasciarmi alle spalle fedora per tornare su ubuntu, mi stavo chiedendo se qualcuno di voi avesse mai provato una cosa del genere
<cristian_c> peppe75, ok
<Drakan> credo di aver risolto leggendo qua: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17251/how-to-make-an-ubuntu-live-usb-stick-in-fedora
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, hai cercato sulla pagina di u1?
<Drakan> precedentemente avevo dato sdf1 che, come dice nel forum, è sbagliato dato che al posto della penna ho selezionato solo la partizione
<Drakan> adesso riavvio e faccio una prova, buon proseguimento a tt
<A_Paternoster> cristian_c, si ho provato ma non ho trovato nulla...
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/UbuntuOne
<A_Paternoster> cristian_c, provo a vedere se trovo qualche riferimento al mio problema al link che mi hai passato... :)
<A_Paternoster> cristian_c, ho cercato ma nulla... ho trovato come caricare cartelle che scelgo io (questo mi sembra normale e lo fanno tutti) ma il mio problema è che ho una cartella principale (Scuola) e dentro ho altre cartelle tipo matematica, inglese, IT ecc.. voglio mantenere la struttura delle cartelle (cioè che le cartelle che sincronizzo sono dentro scuola) ma non voglio sincronizzare tutte le cartelle che ci so
<A_Paternoster> no dentro scuola... ad esempio voglio sincronizzare solo It e matematica....
<A_Paternoster> e mantenerle dentro la cartella scuola (nel cloud)..
<Ianis> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi a resettare il livello inchiostro di una Epson SX, per favore?
<guest__________> ciao, se c'è qualcuno che usa gnome shell nella versione in sviluppo può passare nell'altro canale visto che non mi risponde nessuno
<SunnyDay> come incollo gli screen? vorrei chiedere supporto su problemi risoluzione youtube da chrome :D
<ExPBoy> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<SunnyDay> grazie
<SunnyDay> http://imagebin.org/283253 cosi?
<SunnyDay> in sintesi, ho disabilitato alcune estensioni pensando che la riproduzione era in conflitto con qualcuna di quelle che ho installato su chrome, ma continua questo errore
<SunnyDay> l'aggiornamento adobe e' in automatico credo ma ho ho fatto comunque upgrade
<SunnyDay> di tutto :(
<ruggio88> per avviare il cd di installazione di ubuntu mi chiede di mettere di mettere il dispositivo cd/dvd come primo dispositivo di lettura, qualcuno sa come si fa?
<akis24> ruggio88:  o lo fai dal bios del pc o se hai le opzioni all'avvio del pc
<ruggio88> non ho idea di come si faccia
<enry44> devi installare ubuntu
<ruggio88> è quello che sto cercando di fare
<akis24> ruggio88:  come farlo ti è stato detto o entri nel biose del pc e imposti lettore cd come periferica di avvio  o se hai la possibilita' di impostare la periferica di avvio al boot del pc meglio ancora
<cristian_c> Ianis, resettare?
<cristian_c> !avviodacd | ruggio88
<ubot-it> ruggio88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AvvioDaCd
<enry44> f2o f11
<enry44> dipende dal pc
<adry> scusate vorrei un aiuto
<adry> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<adry> ok
<ruggio88> non riesco a modificare le impostazioni nel bios
<akis24> ruggio88:  fatti aiutare da qualcuno oltre non si puo' fare
<adry> allora sto cercando di aggiornare linux,partiamo con la premessa che non sono un esperto e non so neanche la versione che ho,però,mi dice che il recupero fallisce ,forse per un errore di rete,cosa devo fare?
<adry> Mi trova la versione 10.10 e poi non mi fa aggiornare
<adry> ho provato anche dal terminale
<akis24> adry: neanche che versione usi sai ?
<adry> no,dato che ha 1 settimana che lo uso
<akis24> adry:  apri il terminale
<adry> sì
<akis24> adry:  cat /etc/*-release
<adry> lo devo inserire nel terminale?
<akis24> adry:  si esatto
<adry> fatto
<akis24> ora dovresti leggere che versione usi adry
<adry> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS"
<cristian_c> ruggio88, posta schermata
<adry> sì grazie,ora però,per aggiornarlo fino all'ultima versione ,che faccio?
<akis24> adry: quella versione non è piu' supportata
<adry> e allora che faccio?
<akis24> adry: non potrai aggiornare ecc  ti conviene scaricare una versione nuova e reinstallare
<adry> praticamente sorge un problema
<akis24> adry:  quale?
<ruggio88> cristian: non posso postarti la scermata perchè sto avviando il bios con il portatile quando seleziono il dispositivo e premo il tasto <+> per per dargli priorità all'avvio mi fa solo un bip e non succede nulla
<adry> come faccio a reinstallare,senza danneggiare niente,soprattutto windows che si trova sullo stesso pc?
<adry> perchè in questo pc posso selezionare sia windows che ubuntu
<akis24> adry: dovresti scaricarti la versione nuova e poi reinstallare sulla stessa partizione che al momento usa la versione vecchia
<adry> però non so come fare
<akis24> !installazione | adry
<ubot-it> adry: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<adry> in questo momento sto installando ubuntu 13.10-deckstop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> ruggio88, va beh, posta la schermata lo stesso :)
<akis24> adry: non trollare ...
<akis24> [15:41:06] <akis24> adry: dovresti scaricarti la versione nuova e poi reinstallare sulla stessa partizione che al momento usa la versione vecchia
<akis24> [15:41:34] <adry> però non so come fare
<ruggio88> cristian: come faccio?
<adry> in che senso non trollare?
<akis24> adry:  hai appena detto che non sapevi come fare e subito doipo sta installando la 13.10
<akis24> dopo*
<adry> sì perchè avevo tirato a naso e sulla pagina ufficiale  ho scaricato la prima cosa che mi capitava,per provare
<Mintux_> Buonasera a tutti, sto cercando aiuto per rendere più operativo il mio serverino, dovrei sistemare Minidlna, Openvpn, Samba e Apache2. Se qualcuno mi riesce ad aiutare e è più esperto su un campo piuttosto che in un'altro vi spiego bene nel dettaglio il singolo argomento
<adry> appena finisce di scaricare , che faccio?
<akis24> !chat | Mintux_
<ubot-it> Mintux_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> adry:  masterizzi il file .iso su dvd e poi avvi la live e provi che tutto funzioni e dopo si installa su hard-disk
<akis24> adry: il pvt non è gradito qui
<adry> ok
<adry> quindi
<adry> per live cosa intendi?
<akis24> adry: continua come detto prima  per live si intende il disco con ubuntu
<adry> sì
<akis24> adry:  masterizzi il file .iso su dvd e poi avvi la live e provi che tutto funzioni e dopo si installa su hard-disk
<adry> quindi lo masterizzo,lo faccio partire e se funziona come lo installo sull'hard-disk senza danneggiare le altre cose?
<akis24> adry: quali cose ?
<adry> windows per esempio,che è anch'esso masterizzato su hard-disk
<akis24> adry: se intendi winz non verra' danneggiato seguendo la procedura di installazione corretta
<adry> no,io dico windows
<akis24> adry: si quello si intende per winz = windows
<adry> ah ok,parlo dei software ,non mi veniva la parola
<akis24> adry:  la partizione con windows e relativi programmi restera' intatta come si trova adesso
<adry> perfetto
<adry> ubuntu ha smesso di scaricare e si è aperta la cartella con tanti file,come la masterizzo?
<adry> grazie akis
<adry> ho finito
<akis24> adry: è un file unico .iso  per masterizzarlo usa un programma qualsiasi di masterizzazione purche' masterizzi il file come immagine iso
<ruggio88> dove posso trovare supporto per gestire il bios?
<krabador> ruggio88, nel manuale della scheda madre, trovi la sezione del bios
<krabador> ruggio88, notebook o fisso?
<ruggio88> notebook ma non ho il manuale
<krabador> ruggio88, vai nel sito del produttore del notebook, va nella sezione supporto
<krabador> cerca in base al tuo modello
<ruggio88> ok ci provo
<krabador> e scarica il manuale
<ruggio88> ok
<mastaa> buondì a tutti!
<mastaa> ho un problema: stavo usando Ubuntu 12.01 LTS su questo pc, ho scaricato gli updates tra cui quelli dei drivers Nvidia, ho rebootato e non si avvia più perchè mi dice che c'è un conflitto con i drivers Nvidia! Come posso ripristinare quelli vecchi? Non posso perdere tutta quella partizione!
<mastaa> scusate, intendevo dire Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, non 12.01
<cristian_c> Mintux_, intanto spiega che problemi hai , poi se qualcuno sa risponde :)
<Antonio__> lol
<ruggio88> il modello del bios e il phoneix
<cristian_c> ruggio88, ti è stato chiesto di postare una schermata lo stesso
<A_Paternoster> Ciao a tutti ragazzi :)
<A_Paternoster> mi potete aiutare con xrandr ? Vorrei modificare la risoluzione del mio schermo... posso ? in che modo ? Ho provato ma mi fa diventare i workspce + grandi ma va oltre il limite dello schermo
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, ho visto meglio il wiki di ubuntu one ed è scritto come sincronizzare le singole cartelle
<A_Paternoster> cristian_c, ah ok :) comunque ho sistemato anch'io ;) ora è tutto apposto per quanto riguarda Ubuntu One :)
<A_Paternoster> cristian_c, sai percaso come fare a modificare la risoluzione con xrandr ?
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, non puoi farlo da gui?
<ruggio88> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AvvioDaCd?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Phoenix.png
<A_Paternoster> cristian_c, si ma ho visto che con xrandr posso creare una risoluzione maggiore....
<cristian_c> ruggio88, è identica alla tua?
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, ah, la vuoi creare?
<ruggio88> no cristian, adesso ti faccio una foto e ta la psoto non so come fare altrimenti
<A_Paternoster> cristian_c, si tipo voglio invece che 1366x768 qualcos'altro...
<ruggio88> ci sono le seguenti voci:
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, controlla la lista delle risoluzioni supportate, probabilmente altre i driver non le supportano
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, che driver usi?
<A_Paternoster> nvidia..
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, e come li hai installati?
<A_Paternoster> ho installato solo bumblee
<ruggio88> 1: IDE HDD: TOSHIBA MK2555GSX-(PM)        2: IDE CD: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633C-(     5: USB CDROM                        ce ne sono altre comunque
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, i driver video
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> ruggio88, posta una schermata a questo punto
<ruggio88> cè l'ho fatta è partito
<ruggio88> ç_ç
<ruggio88> il + ed il - erano inutili gli ho rimossi dalla lista e inmessi nell'ordine che volevo io
<motz> salve, come fare per installare ubuntu su un portatile su cui c'è già windows 8?
<cristian_c> !uefi | motz
<ubot-it> motz: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> !installazione | motz
<ubot-it> motz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> motz, segui questa guida in particolare, e poi quella generale indicata anche da jester-
<motz> non capisco
<barabba> ciao a tutti
<barabba> una piccola domanda
<barabba> uso Ubuntu 13.4 e al boot si ferma sul terminale Grub
<barabba> devo fare reboot e premere ESC per avere i menù di scelta
<barabba> come posso fare per accedere al menù in modo automatico senza premere ESC?
<jester-> barabba: tieni premuto maisc al boot
<jester-> maiusc*
<barabba> all'inizio nn dovevo premere nulla
<barabba> possibile tornare in quella condizione?
<checco> ciao a tutti ho spolverato un pc da tavolo,per metterci ubuntu, e siccome mancava il monitor, me ne sono procurato uno,  ma quando l attacco al pc mi appare un messaggio "override" che significa?
<jester-> barabba: fa vedere risposta a cat /etc/default/grub sul pstebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<barabba> scusa jester ma il comando /etc/default/grub non funziona
<barabba> scusa l'impreparazione
<jester-> barabba: fa vedere risposta a cat /etc/default/grub sul pstebin
<checco> jester-:  tu lo sai che significa per caso? override sul monitor del pc, non appare neanche il bios,,, volevo montarci ubuntu ma mi sono fermato a sto cacchio di coso
<jester-> checco: va fuori range
<barabba> lo metto sul terminale?
<checco> cioe? va fuori range? jester-
<jester-> barabba: cat /etc/default/grub
<jester-> checco: cerca di mettere una risoluzione non supportatadal vecchio monitor
<jester-> o hai la scheda video un po ciucca
<checco> jester-:  ma il punto e che questo pc me lo hanno dato senza monitor,  e quindi non so che cosa fare,,,,
<barabba> # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update # /boot/grub/grub.cfg. # For full documentation of the options in this file, see: #   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'  GRUB_DEFAULT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""  # Uncomment to enable BadRAM 
<jester-> !paste | barabba
<ubot-it> barabba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> checco: o il video è vecchio assai  o il pc è da discarica
<barabba> scusate
<barabba> ma sono agli inizi
<checco> diciao che ho testato il monitor sul pc portatile e funge, il pc, non e tanto vecchio, aveva windows vista
<jester-> checco: se lo fa all'avvio caricando il bios non è un buon segno
<checco> posso usufruire del monitor del portatile come output del pc da tavolo? jester-  ?
<barabba> fatto
<jester-> checco: non penso
<jester-> barabba: il link
<barabba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6612717/plain/
<jester-> barabba: non plain
<cristian_c> checco, quella vga sul portatile è un'uscita, non un ingresso
<jester-> semplicemente incolla emetti nick e pigi paste
<checco> grazie cristian_c  spero di riolvere,,,,, questo messaggio sul monitor mi sta mandando in tilt
<cristian_c> checco, il monitor del portatile è collegato solo al chip video interno
<Ianis> cristian_c, con resettare la Epson Sx intendo eliminare il blocco imposto dalla stampante nel momento in cui decide che l'inchiostro è terminato.
<jester-> checco: su altro pc funza il monitor?
<barabba> come syntax devo scegliere qualcosa?
<barabba> ecco l'idirizzo  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6612765/
<cristian_c> Ianis, se c'è un blocco un motivo ci sarà
<cristian_c> barabba, che cosa devi fare?
<barabba> il mio problema è che al boot la macchina si ferma sul terminale Grub
<barabba> devo riavviare e premere ESC
<barabba> vorrei che foose automatico seza premere tasti
<cristian_c> barabba, posta una schermata del grub
<motz> salve, come fare per installare ubuntu su un portatile su cui c'è già windows 8?
<barabba> l'hp postata a questo indirizzo come suggerito da Jester   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6612765/
<cristian_c> motz, segui le guide che ti sono state indicate, a partire da quella relativa a uefi
<cristian_c> barabba, una schermata
<cristian_c> barabba, tu hai postato il contenuto di un file
<barabba> ma come faccio a postare una schermata?
<Ianis> cristian_c, mai sentito parlare di WIC reset utility? Io cercavo qualcosa di simile per Ubuntu.
<cristian_c> !image | barabba
<ubot-it> barabba: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Ianis, si rischia di fare danni
<barabba> scusa ma avendo la tastiera di un Mac non trovo il tasto x fare la cattura dell'immagine
<cristian_c> Ianis, che credo anche equivalga a manomettere il chip della stampante
<cristian_c> barabba, utilizza l'utility
<cristian_c> ma in ogni caso non lo puoi fare dal grub
<barabba> penso di averlo fatto
<barabba> http://imagebin.org/283282
<cristian_c> barabba, questa non è la schermata di grub
<barabba> questo è quello richiesto da jester se nn erro
<cristian_c> ok
<barabba> cmq dimmi quello che vorresti vedere
<guest72> ciao
<cristian_c> barabba, hai detto che l'avvio si fermava al grub
<cristian_c> posta una schermata del grub
<barabba> come faccio?
<barabba> è una schermata del Terminale
<barabba> c'è scriutto solo Grub
<cristian_c> barabba, terminale?
<cristian_c> barabba, io parlo dell'avvio del pc. Stiamo parlando della stessa cosa?
<Guest24829> quando sono collegata, la pagina improvvisamente diventa bianca, sena motivo perchè la connessione c'è. HGo provato sia crhome che firefox. che cosa posso fare?
<barabba> si sembra il terminale
<barabba> c'è scritto grub
<barabba> l'unica cosa che sono riuscito a fare è dare il comando reboot
<barabba> e durante il reboot premere esc per avere la schermaat con la scelta del Sysop
<cristian_c> barabba, quindi riesci a fare il login giusto?
<barabba> si
<barabba> ma vorrei evitare di premere esc al boot del sistema
<barabba> agli inizi era cosi
<cristian_c> barabba, esc? Perchè?
<Guest24829> raga salvate anche a me non mi permette di vedere le pagine internet
<cristian_c> Guest24829, posta una schermata di esempio
<barabba> me l'hanno suggerito qui nella chat
<barabba> x ora è l'unico sistema x tornare al menù
<cristian_c> barabba, sì, ma non capisco il motivo
<barabba> in che senso?
<cristian_c> barabba, non potresti semplicemente avviare il pc?
<cristian_c> e selezionare ubuntu?
<barabba> riassumo:
<barabba> se non premo ESC il pc si ferma su scheranat tipo terminale con scritto Grub>
<barabba> e si ferma li
<cristian_c> barabba, ah, quindi non carica?
<barabba> no
<cristian_c> barabba, ma fino a che punto arrivi?
<barabba> se premo ripetutamente esc dirante il boot carica la schermata
<cristian_c> barabba, cioè non appare il grub?
<barabba> no
<cristian_c> barabba, quale schermata viene caricata?
<barabba> solo il termianle con scritto Grub
<cristian_c> barabba, e prima?
<barabba> prima sembra che sia tutto a posto
<barabba> è che si ferma sul terminale
<cristian_c> barabba, tutto a posto in che senso?
<barabba> che non da errori o sxcritte strane
<cristian_c> barabba, spiegati bene o posta qualche schermata
<barabba> come faccio?
<cristian_c> barabba, foto
<barabba> si ferma sul termiane
<barabba> mi sembra inutile
<barabba> sembra caricare e poi si ferma sul terminale
<barabba> tutto qui
<cristian_c> barabba, è inutile se non spieghi quali schermate appaiono dal  quando premi il bottone d avvio del pc
<cristian_c> tanto tempo solo per cercare di capire questo
<barabba> ok
<cristian_c> *da
<barabba> cè schemata bios
<cristian_c> ok
<barabba> poi va a nero
<cristian_c> poi?
<barabba> appare per breve tempo l'Underscore
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> poi?
<barabba> poi si ferma su termianle Grub?
<cristian_c> e se premi esc invece?
<cristian_c> dopo il bios cosa appare?
<barabba> se invece durante la scheramata nera premo ripetutamwnte esc
<barabba> appare il menù grub
<cristian_c> ok
<barabba> con la scelta del sistema operativo
<cristian_c> ho capito
<cristian_c> barabba, quindi jester ti ha fatto postare il contenuto del file?
<barabba> nel teminale grub c'è la scitta che dice che se premo esc mi mostra i comandi
<barabba> se premo mi escono tonnellate di comandi
<barabba> ma non sono capace di fare nulla se non il rebbot
<barabba> si
<cristian_c> barabba, sì, ma tu cosa fai nel grub?
<barabba> rebbot
<cristian_c> lol
<barabba> altro non so
<cristian_c> barabba, e non puoi semplicemente scegliere di avviare ubuntu dal grub
<cristian_c> ?
<barabba> probabilmente si è corroto qualcosa che faceva in modo di caricare laq scheramata
<cristian_c> prima fungeva^
<cristian_c> *?
<barabba> si
<cristian_c> e che è successo?
<barabba> nulla
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<barabba> non ho ionstalllato nulla
<barabba> forse aggiornamwnto andato male?^
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> barabba, hai aggiunto ppa?
<barabba> no so dirsti xkè non mi ha mai dato errori
<barabba> non so cos'è
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !ppa | barabba
<ubot-it> barabba: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<barabba> ho installato teamviewer
<barabba> skype
<cristian_c> <barabba> non ho ionstalllato nulla
<barabba> pinta
<barabba> nulla di +
<cristian_c> barabba, sì, ma la domanda era se avevi aggiunto ppa
<barabba> non so cos'è
<cristian_c> barabba, vedi sopra
<barabba> quindi nn so se è installato
<cristian_c> barabba, controlla
<barabba> ok
<barabba> il link da errore
<cristian_c> ?
<barabba> ho trovato ppa purge
<cristian_c> quindi hai aggiunto ppa, suppongo
<barabba> no trovato in internet
<barabba> esistono programmi PPA purge
<cristian_c> !info ppa-purge
<ubot-it> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<cristian_c> barabba, è nei repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> ma se non hai aggiunto ppa, non ha senso
<colass> barabba scusa devi installare ppa purge?
<barabba> come faccio a papire se ho aggiunto PPA?
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<colass> barabba fai come ti ha detto cristian_c
<cristian_c> barabba, apri un terminale e digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<barabba> ho dato sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<barabba> sta lavorando
<cristian_c> !paste | barabba , copia l'output di terminale su pastebin
<ubot-it> barabba , copia l'output di terminale su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<colass> s
<cristian_c> ?
<barabba> fatto
<barabba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6613182/
<cristian_c> cos'è questo: daniel_pavel-solaar-saucy ?
<barabba> nn so
<barabba> mai sentito
<cristian_c> barabba, però l'hai aggiunto tu questo ppa
<barabba> cavolo.....
<barabba> a me non sembra
<barabba> non so cosa sia
<barabba> sono agli inizi
<barabba> sarà un virus?
<cristian_c> barabba, no
<cristian_c> il virus è l'utente :D
<barabba> cos'è utente D?
<cristian_c> barabba, comunque, dovresti stare attento a non seguire le guide prese a caso sul web
<barabba> non mi sembravano guide a caso
<barabba> come posso rimediare?
<barabba> possibile togliere utente D?
<cristian_c> barabba, è sempre bene seguire il wiki di ubuntu e la documentazione ufficiale. Se non sai quello che stai facendo sarebbe meglio evitare questo genere di cose
<cristian_c> barabba, prima di tutto dovresti capire cosa contiene quel ppa che hai aggiunto
<barabba> ok
<barabba> come?
<cristian_c> barabba, apri il file daniel_pavel-solaar-saucy.list
<barabba> cove lo trovo?
<barabba> trovato
<barabba> lo apro
<cristian_c> barabba, ad esempio montando la partizione da live
<cristian_c> sì
<barabba> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/daniel.pavel/solaar/ubuntu saucy main # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/daniel.pavel/solaar/ubuntu saucy main
<barabba> è diviso in 2 righe
<barabba> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/daniel.pavel/solaar/ubuntu saucy main
<barabba> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/daniel.pavel/solaar/ubuntu saucy main
<barabba> pensi sia questo il problema?
<pippuccio76> Salve ho un problema con apache , non riesco a spostare localhost (come sempre faccio da /etc/www a la mia cartella nella home
<pippuccio76> ho installato lamp , inizizalmente non avevo nessun file  000-default in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<pippuccio76> l'ho creato ora , ho il problema : You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<pippuccio76> ho cambiato i valori del file con         Require all granted      al posto di          allow from all e riavviato apache , ma il problema rimane....
<barabba> <cristian_c>  c sei?
<gigliola> buongiorno, avrei bisogno di un aiuto non riesco a scaricare ubuntu10.04
<gigliola> non mi parte il download dal sito di ubuntu. clicco sul bottone arancione e non succede nulla
<enzotib> buongiorno è una parola grossa, essendo le nove passate
<enzotib> e poi la 10.04 non la usa più nemmeno matusalemme
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, quale procedura hai eseguito?
<pippuccio76> cristian_c tasksel
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, ah, ok
<pippuccio76> quindi ?
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, quindi hai installato tutto insieme
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, e poi che hai fatto dopo averlo installato?
<pippuccio76> ho creato il file 000-default in sites-enabled perchè non c'era....
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, ok, ma da qualche parte avrai letto quest'indicazione
<pippuccio76> no avevo già fatto l'operazione di spostare il localhost da /var/www diverse volte e c'era da modificare quel file
<pippuccio76> cambianto la directory ....
<cristian_c> immagino tu abbia seguito una qualche guida, quindi
<pippuccio76> risolto , mancava il .conf nel file 000-default....
<cristian_c> lol
<ivan_> salve
<Guest555> ho un problema nel ripristino del grub
<barabba> ciao
<barabba> mi sono trovato nel PPA questo file daniel_pavel-solaar-saucy.list
<barabba> qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?
<Guest555> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6613508/
<Guest555> potete aiutarmi?
<ivan73> potete aiutarmi per un ripristino grub che ho errori  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6613508/
<checco> ciao a tutti
<checco> avrei un problema secondo me una cazzata, ma un casino e non mi fa dormire: ho comprato un fisso senza monitor,e hd, oggi ho preso un vecchio monitor crt, e ho un hd piccolino da 20 giga, quando accendo il pc nello schermo mi appare una scritta, "override", QUALCUNO DI VOI SA COME RISOLVERE?
<bigo72> checco: ma si tratta di una scritta che ti compare all'interno di un qualche sistema operativo installato o appena cerchi di fare il boot?
<checco> bigo72:  allora se accendo il monitor senza collegarlo al pc mi da disconnect o simile se lo collego a pc spento mi da ovverride, se accendo il pc rimane la scritta  su schermata nera , non mi fa vedere neanche il bios,,,
<checco> ho provato a staccare la batteria a bottone per un paio di secondi da spento e acceso, ma nulla,,,,, cosi come consigliavano in altri forum, ma nessuna guida mi e stata utile,,,
<checco> il monitor sicuro funziona bene perche lho provato sul portatile.
<ivan73> posso chiedere?
<checco> ivan73:  fai la domanda forse , ma forse a questora qualcuno puo rispondere,
<ivan73> ok
<ivan73> ho un multiboot, partono tutti eccetto windows 8
<ivan73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6613508/
<ivan73> il grub lo vede ma il sistema non parte
<ivan73> se collego solo l'hardisk dove c'è windows invece parte
<ivan73> in pratica ho su un hardisk ubuntu e windows7   , in un altro hardisk ho windows 8
<checco> ivan73:  non riesci a impostare dal grub?
<ivan73> si, riesco, ma quando do invio su windows 8 non lo fa avviare
<ivan73> i due hardisk sono collegati sullo stesso canale
<checco> invece da solo parte,,,
<ivan73> si
<ivan73> è corretto che i due hardisk siano collegati sullo stesso canale e settati in master entrambi?
<checco> bisognerebbe chiederlo a uno piu esperto,,, midispiace ivan73  , forse enzotib  puo aiutarti chi lo sa,
<ivan73> tutto questo per sentirmi dire che non sei esperto ?   ahhaha
<ivan73> magari ne so piu io di te
<checco> ihihiihhi no il multiboot cosi non lho mai fatto da piu hd, sto imparando da solo,e con l aiuto di qualche guida, non ho fatto mica le scuole informatiche io,,,
<checco> se magari mi si accendeva una lampadina, te lo dico
<ivan73> ahahahahah
<ivan73> anche io sto imparando da solo
<ivan73> ma un multiboot è facile
<ivan73> o dualboot
<checco> ivan73:  ho avuto il dual boot anche io, da piu periferiche, ma non mi ricordo tanto bene, come lo feci
<ivan73> :-)
<ivan73> sembra non ci sia nessuno
<checco> mi spareranno per consigliarti ,easybcd, non dirlo a nessuno che lho scritto, ma stai attento potrebbe cancellare il grub,,, forse con quello ti puo agevolare, da windows pero
<ivan73> tranquillo, lo conosco gia ehehheeh
<checco> si anche io ho un problema di monitor del cazzo, sarà una cazzata, ma non ce tanto on line sul mio problema, sicuramente è un po raro
<ivan73> quello che non capisco è se due hardisk con due sistemi differenti , si possano collegare entrambi sullo stesso canale e se vanno settati entrambi in master oppure uno master e l'altro slave
<ivan73> che problema fa?
<checco> ti riposto la domanda che ho messo prima che entrassi nel canale:
<checco> avrei un problema secondo me una cazzata, ma un casino e non mi fa dormire: ho comprato un fisso senza monitor,e hd, oggi ho preso un vecchio monitor crt, e ho un hd piccolino da 20 giga, quando accendo il pc nello schermo mi appare una scritta, "override", QUALCUNO DI VOI SA COME RISOLVERE?
<ivan73> hai provato se il pc funge con un altro monitor?
<ivan73> ti scrive solo override?
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-22
<lobos_style> qualcuno sa perchè nautilus non salva le impostazioni in uscita?
<lobos_style> ho la 13-10 fall back
<airgnox> ragazzi qualcuno sa' perchè nautilus non salva le impostazioni in uscita ho la fallback 13.10
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<airgnox> akis24, ciao
<akis24> ciao airgnox
<airgnox> akis24, permane lo stesso problema anche se spunto "mostra file nascosti"
<airgnox> akis24, mi ricompaiono all'avvio di nautilus successivo
<airgnox> akis24,  sembrerebbe che non salva le impostazioni
<akis24> airgnox: strano di solito nautilus funziona bene
<airgnox> akis24, stavo leggendo che in altri hanno avuto il medesimo problema
<airgnox> akis24, ti linko il forum
<akis24> airgnox: dammi due minuti sistemo qualcosa poi vediamo  ok linka
<airgnox> akis24, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=568090&p=4477169&hilit=nautilus+nascosti#p4477169
<akis24> airgnox:  ma li hanno risolto sembra
<airgnox> akis24, non ho capito come pero' :P
<airgnox> akis24, dalle preferenze finestra non funziona
<akis24> airgnox:  sembra basti entrare nella cartella .config  e eliminare la cartella nautilus  poi si chiude nautilus e lo si riapre
<airgnox> akis24, si ma dov'è la cartella config nella home ?
<akis24> airgnox: credo venga ricreata e si riprova a sistemare le preferenze al limite  si è nella home
<Guest77394> esiste na versione ubuntu per chiavetta usb ?
<airgnox> akis24, provato ma non funziona
<akis24> Guest77394:  puoi mettere qualsiasi ubuntu su chiavetta
<Guest77394> anche io ho provato, ma non ha funzionato
<akis24> Guest77394: con che programma hai provato ?
<akis24> airgnox: vediamo se trovo qualcosa ..
<Guest77394> grazie
<bigo72> si, lo so che dormite tutti, ma io devo installare vm-ware tools
<airgnox> akis24, magari non crea il file di configurazione o non lo salva
<akis24> airgnox: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=428931
<bigo72> vm-ware su mac, gli dico di installare vmware tools su ubuntu trusty in macchina virtuale
<bigo72> mi monta il cd virtuale e poi che fo?
<airgnox> akis24, ok leggo qualcosa
<airgnox> akis24, grazie ti offro na birra se risolvo :D
<akis24> Guest77394: con che programma hai creato la ubuntu su usb  ?
<Guest77394> se ricordo bene: universal-usb-installer
<Guest77394> ho provat universal-usb-installer per installare ubuntu su chiavetta
<akis24> Guest77394: hai impostato come periferica di avvio la usb ?
<Guest77394> si
<airgnox> akis24, niente non son riuscito a risolvere anche cancellando la cartella nell articolo del forum non salva
<Guest77394> con altre versioni funziona (puppy linux)
<akis24> Guest77394: controllato la iso che sia corretta ?
<akis24> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Guest77394> l'avevo scaricata dal sito ufficiale
<akis24> Guest77394: se in download per caso si ha un errore non funzionerebbe quindi sempre da controllare
<Guest77394> riprovo, riutilizzo usbi-installe per generare la chiavetta è possibile farlo partendo la prima volta da CD ?
<akis24> Guest77394: io di solito uso il file .iso scaricato
<Guest77394> come ?
<Guest77394> da CD ?
<akis24> Guest77394:  di solito uso dvd  ma anche la usb funziona
<Guest77394> quindi parti da DVD e poi installi su chiavetta
<akis24> Guest77394:  io di solito masterizzo il file immagine scaricato
<akis24> Guest77394: se si usa disco va masterizzato come immagine iso
<Guest77394> però non puoi salvare alcun dato in questo modo
<akis24> Guest77394:  quando si scarica una distro prima si prova che funzioni e poi di solito si installa su hard-diskse si vuole
<Andrea2maytri> ciao akis24, mi si era bloccato il pc, eravamo rimasti a come installare ubuntu su USB
<akis24> Andrea2maytri: che sistema operativo  usi ?
<Andrea2maytri> avevo scaricato la versione 11 di ubuntu
<akis24> Andrea2maytri: adesso cosa hai come sistema ?
<akis24> installato ..
<Andrea2maytri> su pc win7
<akis24> Andrea2maytri:  bene  usa questo per crearte la usb >
<akis24> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<akis24> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Andrea2maytri> è il programma che avevo gia usato
<Andrea2maytri> prima avevo anche usato pentousb per rendere la chiavetta bootable
<akis24> Andrea2maytri: due cose ti avevo detto di fare controllare che il file immagine sia integro e poi se è corretto usa questo programma ci pensa lui a renderla avviabile ecc quindi evita altri programmi
<Andrea2maytri> ok, riprovo. Grazie è buon Natale
<akis24> Andrea2maytri: se invece vuoi usare un dvd masterizza il file come immagine iso non copiare come dati o altro
<akis24> anche a te
<Ivan73> salve
<Ivan73> un problema su questa configurazione boot grub  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6613508/
<cristian_c> Ivan73, che problema?
<Ivan73> la partizione dove c'è sdb2 non fa avviare il sistema
<Ivan73> sono due hardisk separati
<Ivan73> volevo dirti che i due hardisk sono ata e collegati nello stesso canale
<Guest30123> quando faccio partire ubuntu da chiavetta mi chiede di fare l installazione su HD. E possibile fare una installazione su chiavetta ?
<Ivan73> cristian_c:  ci sei sempre?
<cristian_c> sì
<Ivan73> hai letto il pastebin?
<cristian_c> un attimo
<Ivan73> ok
<cristian_c> Ivan73, ho visto ma non ho capito quale sistema
<cristian_c> Ivan73, quale sistema devi avviare?
<Ivan73> sdb2- windows 8
<Ivan73> sono due hardisk, in uno c'è ubuntu e windows 7, nel secondo windows 8
<Ivan73> se faccio partire windows 8 da grub non avvia, se stacco l'hardisk dove c'è il grub invece parte
<cristian_c> Ivan73, ma il grub su sda visualizza tutto, vero?
<Ivan73> si
<cristian_c> Ivan73, ma hai installato un bootloader anche su sdb?
<Ivan73> non capisco se possa dipendere da questo errore  does not end on cylinder boundary
<Ivan73> sdb ho ripristinato il suo boot
<cristian_c> Ivan73, in che modo?
<Ivan73> dal disco di installazione
<cristian_c> quindi se stacchi sda, cosa appare?
<Ivan73> appare il grub come ubuntu ma solo con la voce windows 8
<Ivan73> però avvia bene
<cristian_c> Ivan73, e allora hai installato il grub anhce sul secondo disco
<Ivan73> capisco
<cristian_c> *acnhe
<Ivan73> posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> è questo il punto
<cristian_c> Ivan73, c'è un motivo per aver installato grub anche sul secondo disco?
<Ivan73> si, ora ricordo, avevo installato una distro ubuntu tempo fa
<cristian_c> Ivan73, ecco, andrebbe rimosso il grub da sdb
<cristian_c> anzi, dalla partizione, se è installato in una partizione
<Ivan73> puoi indicarmi come?
<cristian_c> Ivan73, il rischio è di aver incasinato sdb2
<Ivan73> capisco
<cristian_c> Ivan73, se vai a installare grub su sdb2 facile che hai sovrascritto i primi settori di sdb2
<Ivan73> secondo te è meglio se reinstallo da zero sdb2?
<cristian_c> dove mi pare tu abbia detto ci sia win8
<Ivan73> formatto ?
<cristian_c> Ivan73, quindi , controlla se hai installato il grub su sdb o sdb2
<Ivan73> su sdb c'è di sicuro
<cristian_c> ok, ma sdb o sdb2?
<Ivan73> scusa ada sicuro
<Ivan73> sda
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> Ivan73, comunque, fai questo controllo
<Ivan73> sda c'è perchè se stacco sdb il grub legge ubuntu e windows 7
<Ivan73> il casino è in sdb
<cristian_c> Ivan73, sì, ma hai detto che compare in tutti e due i casi
<cristian_c> quindi controlla sdb
<Ivan73> come ?
<Ivan73> con quale procedura?
<Ivan73> da live?
<cristian_c> vediamo
<cristian_c> Ivan73, installa il pacchetto: boot-info-script
<cristian_c> dai repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<Ivan73> cristian_c:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6616761/
<cristian_c> !info boot-info-script
<ubot-it> boot-info-script (source: boot-info-script): inspect boot environment. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.61-1 (saucy), package size 34 kB, installed size 150 kB
<cristian_c> Ivan73, ma hai fatto delle modifiche rispetto a poco fa? O.o
<Ivan73> no, solo staccato il disco sda
<cristian_c> eppure, guarda
<cristian_c> /dev/sda2   *          45        7650    61081600    7  HPFS/NTFS
<cristian_c> mentre prima
<cristian_c> /dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<arco> ce qualcuno che puo aiutarmi
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | arco
<ubot-it> arco: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Ivan73> allora non capisco
<Ivan73> ho solo staccato il secondo hardisk
<cristian_c> Ivan73, sicuro di aver installato il grub su sda invece che in una partizione?
<arco> io non riesco a istallare i draiver della stampante brother dcp-j315w
<Ivan73> il grub l'avevo installato con ubuntu, non ricordo
<cristian_c> arco, hai provato prima ad aggiungerla?
<cristian_c> Ivan73, fai come ti ho suggerito
<Ivan73> ma lo installo su ubuntu in sda giusto?
<Ivan73> non da live?
<arco> si
<cristian_c> Ivan73, cosa?
<cristian_c> arco, e che succede?
<Ivan73> boot-info-script
<cristian_c> Ivan73, sì, nel sistema operativo, in ubuntu
<Ivan73> ok
<arco> quando metto il cd di istallazzione  mi da errore
<cristian_c> arco, mi riferisco a questo:
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> arco, hai provato prima ad aggiungerla?
<arco> si
<cristian_c> ok, cosa succede in questo caso?
<arco> io non sono pratico di ubuntu quindi  cosa devo aggiornnare il sistema op o la stampante
<cristian_c> arco, no, dovresti provare ad aggiungere la stampante nella finestra delle stampanti
<arco> ok
<arco> provo
<arco> e ti faccio sapere
<Ivan73> cristian_c:  l'ho installato, come lo faccio partire?
<cristian_c> Ivan73, prova con bootinfoscript
<cristian_c> altrimenti, aggiungi sudo
<cristian_c> se da errore
<arco> cristian ti trovo oggi pomeriggio sulla chat
<cristian_c> ci sono anche altri utenti qui in canale, eh
<Ivan73> mi dice comando non trovato
<Ivan73> eppure su synaptic è installato
<cristian_c> Ivan73, localizzalo
<Ivan73> come?
<cristian_c> Ivan73, ad esempio con locate o find. Oppure tramite gui
<Ivan73> cristian_c:  non capisco non lo trovo
<cristian_c> Ivan73, hai cercato?
<Ivan73> sul terminale?
<Ivan73> find boot-info-script
<cristian_c> Ivan73, come preferisci, ci sono più alternative
<cristian_c> lol
<Ivan73> :-)
<cristian_c> Ivan73, però quello è il nome del pacchetto
<Ivan73> non trova nulla
<cristian_c> Ivan73, che cosa avevi digitato prima?
<cristian_c> posta l'output su pastebin
<Ivan73> di cosa?
<cristian_c> Ivan73, del comando per lanciare lo script
<momo__> buongiorno, sto usando live usb con persistenza, una domanda : se decido di installare da usb poi installo con già le mie modifiche o devo ripetere tutte le installazioni? grazie
<cristian_c> momo__, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> momo__, quella che usi è sostanzialmente una live
<cristian_c> installer
<cristian_c> momo__, quindi, se usi l'installer, farai una nuova installazione su un supporto da te scelto
<momo__> si ma con la persistenza mi rimango le in stallazioni sulla chiavetta, giusto?
<momo__> ...solo sulla chiavetta allora?
<cristian_c> momo__, non vai a toccare la live/installer
<cristian_c> ma il supporto di destinazione, dato che è in uso
<cristian_c> a meno tu non metta mano direttamente a quella partizione
<momo__> spiego sto testando xubuntu su un pc e voglio vedere se funzia tutto prima di installare
<cristian_c> momo__, appunto, live/installer e sistema installato sono due cose diverse
<cristian_c> indipendenti
<momo__> e mi chiedevo se dopo era possibile trasferire tutto il lavoro di test sul pc
<cristian_c> momo__, a che cosa ti riferisci?
<momo__> a personalizzazioni, eventuali driver proprietari, programmi installati
<cristian_c> momo__, essendo due cose indipendenti, le farai anche sul sistema installato sull'hard disk
<cristian_c> che non è che sia diverso come sistema
<Ivan73> cristian_c:  non riesco a lanciare questo boot.script-info che ho installato
<momo__>  ok allora la live usb persistente vale solo come test, per vedere se va tutto
<cristian_c> Ivan73, posta l'output
<cristian_c> momo__, sì, più o meno
<Ivan73> ma non son cosa fare per lanciarlo
<cristian_c> momo__, e per installare, ovviamente
<cristian_c> Ivan73, te l'ho detto, digita il comando che ho indicato prima e posta l'output su pastebin
<Ivan73> puoi scrivermi il comando completo?
<cristian_c> Ivan73, l'ho scritto prima: bootinfoscript
<momo__> ok grazie, auguri a tutti :)
<Ivan73> senza sudo?
<cristian_c> Ivan73, prova prima senza sudo, l'importante è che scrivi qui il link al paste
<Ivan73> mi dice comando non trovato
<cristian_c> Ivan73, prova con sudo
<Ivan73> idem
<cristian_c> Ivan73, posta l'output completo su pastebin
<Ivan73> stessa cosa, comando non trovat
<Ivan73> ovviamente dopo aver messo la password root
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Ivan73, posta l'output completo su pastebin
<Ivan73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6616984/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> cerchiamo da terminale
<cristian_c> Ivan73, sudo updatedb && locate bootinfoscript
<Ivan73> ok
<Ivan73> comando non trovato
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Ivan73, su pastebin
<Ivan73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6616998/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Ivan73, hai digitato male
<cristian_c> tu hai scritto
<cristian_c> sudo updateb && locate bootinfoscript
<Ivan73> azzzzz
<Ivan73> lol
<Ivan73> ok, ora mi ha mandato su una nuova riga ma non succede nulla
<cristian_c> ok, quindi ha finito di elaborare, giusto?
<cristian_c> restituisce solo il prompt dei comandi?
<Ivan73> esatto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Ivan73, ok, trovato
<cristian_c> è cambiato il nome dell'eseguibile nel pacchetto
<cristian_c> Ivan73, digita: boot_info_script
<Ivan73> :-)
<cristian_c> Ivan73, fatto?
<Ivan73> si, ora posto
<Ivan73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6617039/
<cristian_c> Ivan73, ok
<cristian_c> 'and
<cristian_c>     looks in partition 5 for /boot/grub.'
<cristian_c> /dev/sda5            8053        9844    14384128   83  Linux
<Ivan73> come pensavo
<Ivan73> è cotrretto
<Ivan73> corretto
<cristian_c> sicuro?
<Ivan73> io ricordavo in sda5
<cristian_c> Ivan73, appunto, altro che corretto
<Ivan73> a nooo?
<cristian_c> io avevo chiesto se avevi installato su sda, non se su sda5
<Ivan73> scusa non lo ha installato insieme ad ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Ivan73, è scritto anche sul wiki ora
<cristian_c> Ivan73, sì, ma forse hai sbagliato a installare il grub
<Ivan73> che posso fare?
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Ivan73> avevo gia ripristinato
<cristian_c> il secondo link, anche se non necessita di avviso, quella è riferito a un'altra guida
<Ivan73> il problema è che tenta di fare avviare windows
<cristian_c> Ivan73, ma non avevi detto poco fa di aver installato su sda5?
<Ivan73> compare anche la schermata
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> *o
<Ivan73> ma scusa, compaiono tutte le voci sul grub
<Ivan73> e lancia windows 8
<lore9810> salve, io ho un compiuter windows 8 e vorrei installare ubuntu in parallelo a windows ma al momento dell'istallazione non trova windows ?
<cristian_c> Ivan73, hai detto che non viene avviato windows 8 su sdb2 quando i due dischi sono collegati
<cristian_c> lore9810, in che senso?
<Ivan73> lo lancia   , compare il sistema, ma poi si riavvia
<cristian_c> Ivan73, comunque controlla che l'mbr di win 8 sia a posto
<Ivan73> compare la scermata d'avvio
<cristian_c> eh, potevi specificarlo all'inizio, comunque
<lore9810> ho inserito il cd ubuntu per l'installazione ho fatto il boot e al momento dell'installazione di ubuntu non mi riconosce la partizione di windows
<Ivan73> i due hardisk possono essere collegati allo stesso canale ide?
<cristian_c> Ivan73, non ho mai provato con doppio disco, a dir la verità
<Ivan73> capisco
<cristian_c> Ivan73, fai una prova e vedi
<cristian_c> nei due casi
<Ivan73> ho provato anche separato ma nulla
<Ivan73> magari formatto windows
<cristian_c> Ivan73, allora non c'èntra il canale ide
<Ivan73> e riaggiorno il grub
<Sh0w-CaSe> Buongiorno :)
<lore9810> ho inserito il cd ubuntu per l'installazione ho fatto il boot e al momento dell'installazione di ubuntu non mi riconosce la partizione di windows
<cristian_c> Ivan73, prova a controllare l'mbr di win 8
<Ivan73> come lo controllo?
<cristian_c> !ripeti | lore9810
<ubot-it> lore9810: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cristian_c> Ivan73, c'è una guida wiki apposta, aspetta
<Ivan73> thanks
<cristian_c> Ivan73, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<Ivan73> ok
<Sh0w-CaSe> cristian_c quando hai finito con Ivan posso disturbarti 2 secondi?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Sh0w-CaSe, fai la domanda in canale, se qualcuno sa e vuole , risponderà
<cristian_c> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<cristian_c> Ivan73, c'è anche questa
<Sh0w-CaSe> Ah ok, ho appena installato Xubuntu su un notebook MS M670 . Il mio obbiettivo è quello di avere
<Sh0w-CaSe> Ah ok, ho appena installato Xubuntu su un notebook MS M670 da 2GB. Il mio obbiettivo è quello di avere gli effetti grafici che puo avere Compiz o Kwin. Dopo aver installato il tutto, mi devo installare i driver della mia scheda video (NVIDIA GeForge Go 6100) Adesso sono nella finestra Driver Aggiuntivi solo che mi escono 4 voci che posso selezionare e francamente non so quale scegliere. Premetto che e la 5° volta che ci provo :
<cristian_c> Sh0w-CaSe, che cos'hai fatto in precedenza?
<cristian_c> 'Premetto che e la 5° volta che ci provo '
<Sh0w-CaSe> Semplicemente ho selezionato le voci andavo su applica modifiche e mi installava i driver infatti mi usciva l icona di Nvidia con i driver
<Sh0w-CaSe> installavo compiz settavo i plugin
<Sh0w-CaSe> e non mi dava nessun risultato :D
<cristian_c> mmm
<Sh0w-CaSe> se vuoi ti scrivo le 4 voci che mi escono
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<cristian_c> 'nessun risultato'
<Sh0w-CaSe> E come se non lo avessi neanche installato :D
<cristian_c> Sh0w-CaSe, hai controllato le dipendenze di compiz?
<Sh0w-CaSe> probabilmente non ho attivato l' accelerazione in 3D ma non so come si faccia
<cristian_c> come l'hai installato?
<cristian_c> Sh0w-CaSe, controlla
<Sh0w-CaSe> attraverso ubuntu software
<cristian_c> Sh0w-CaSe, glxinfo | grep render
<cristian_c> comunque, ora devo uscire da irc
<Sh0w-CaSe> oky :/
<cristian_c> ciao
<Sh0w-CaSe> ciao
<Sh0w-CaSe> nessuno puo aiutarmi? :S
<Sh0w-CaSe> Tutti a mangiare XD
<Ivan73> show-case se posso
<Sh0w-CaSe> Speriamo Ivan XD
<Ivan73> heehhe
<Ivan73> sono mezzo principiante ma compiz l'ho sempre installato
<Ivan73> è quello il problema?
<Sh0w-CaSe> il mio scopo è installare compiz, il mio problema credo sia dalla base ovvero l installazione della mia scheda nvidia
<Ivan73> hai installato i driver?
<Sh0w-CaSe> quando vado su driver aggiuntivi mi escono 4 opzioni da poter scegliere
<Ivan73> scegli quello raccomandato
<Sh0w-CaSe> al momento il sistema mi ha assegnato: In Uso server X di X.org diver per display ..... (open source)
<Ivan73> esce la scritta raccomandato?
<Sh0w-CaSe> raccomandato non c'è lo scritto. Di tutte e quattro le scelte ho la prima volte (Proprietario, testato)
<Sh0w-CaSe> la 2° (open source)
<Sh0w-CaSe> la 3° (proprietario) come anche la 4° (Proprietario)
<Ivan73> metti quello testato
<Sh0w-CaSe> va bene :) sto scaricando i driver ;)
<Sh0w-CaSe> Hai per caso una guida su come installare il compiz nel miglior dei modi?
<Ivan73> :-)
<Sh0w-CaSe> perchè su internet c'è parecchia confusione
<Sh0w-CaSe> c'è ki fa installare compiz fusion etc..
<Ivan73> installi il pacchetto dal software center
<Sh0w-CaSe> Adesso che installo i driver
<Sh0w-CaSe> per poter usare compiz devo avere abilitato l' accelerazione 3d come faccio?
<Ivan73> si dopo installati i driver riavvia il sistema
<Ivan73> poi installi compizconfig setting manager
<Ivan73> si , devi aver attivato gli effetti
<Sh0w-CaSe> come faccio ad attivarli? :D
<Ivan73> un attimo che guardo
<Ivan73> che sistema usi?
<Sh0w-CaSe> Xubuntu 13.10
<Ivan73> ok
<Sh0w-CaSe> la mia scheda grafica : Nvidia GeForge Go 6100
<Ivan73> dovrebbero essere gia attivi in automatico se il sistema li supporta
<Sh0w-CaSe> cristian mi ha scritto: glxinfo | grep render
<Sh0w-CaSe> ma francamente non so manco cosa voglia dire :D
<Ivan73> facendo cosa?
<Sh0w-CaSe> glxinfo | grep render
<Sh0w-CaSe> digitandolo sul terminale mi risponde che non è attualmente installato nessun programma con quella dicitura
<Ivan73> ma cosa hai installato?
<Ivan73> o cosa stai lanciando?
<Sh0w-CaSe> nulla XD a cristian gli ho chiesto per attivare l' accelerazione in 3D e mi ha risposto
<Sh0w-CaSe> che devo fare quel comando
<Sh0w-CaSe> lo scritto sul terminale e come risultato mi è uscito che non è installato nulla con quella dicitura
<Sh0w-CaSe> Questo comando: glxinfo | grep render
<Ivan73> l'accelerazione 3d dove?
<Sh0w-CaSe> su Xubuntu per avere gli effetti di compiz
<Ivan73> evidentemente devi usare driver proprietari
<Ivan73> sempre che ci siano per la tua scheda
<Ivan73> credo, le mie sono solo supposizioni, non prenderle come verità, sto imparando anche io
<Ivan73> hai una scheda video integrata?
<Sh0w-CaSe> Prima ti ricordi che ti dicevo nei driver aggiuntivi mi uscivano 4 opzioni? e mi hai detto di installare
<Ivan73> certo
<Sh0w-CaSe> proprietario, testato lo fatto
<Ivan73> hai riavviato il sistema?
<Sh0w-CaSe> ho riavviato ed e andato tutto a buon fine, difatti se vado su impostazione
<Sh0w-CaSe> vedo che c'è anke l icona di Nvidia con i driver installati
<Ivan73> ok
<Sh0w-CaSe> mi si apre il pannello di controllo di Nvidia senza errori. Ma l' accelerazione in 3d come l' attivo?
<Ivan73> che scheda video hai?
<Sh0w-CaSe> Nvidia GeForce Go 6100
<Ivan73> integrata?
<Sh0w-CaSe> si
<Ivan73> potrebbe nonj supportare gli effetti
<Sh0w-CaSe> Ivan ti posto un link del mio Notebook
<Sh0w-CaSe> http://www.msi.com/product/nb/M670.html#?div=Specification
<bigo72> ciao a tutti, macchina virtuale vmware con ubuntu, non riesco ad installare vmware tools, chi mi da una mano?
<Sh0w-CaSe> in quel link ci sono le specifiche del mio notebook ;)
<Ivan73> Sh0w-CaSe:  forse non supporta la scheda video, magari chiedi piu tardi qui ad un operatore
<Sh0w-CaSe> Oky grazie comunque Ivan!
<Ivan73> figurati, mi dispiace
<Sh0w-CaSe> vai tranquillo :)
<Ivan73> molte cose le faccio ad intuito ma devo vedere la macchina
<Ivan73> installo compiz da anni
<Ivan73> in tutte le versioni di ubuntu
<Ivan73> vedrai che risolvi magari con uno bravo
<Sh0w-CaSe> oky grazie e buona domenica! :)
<Ivan73> anche a te :-)
<luca72> salve io ho un pc con windows 8 e vorrei installare ubuntu ma al momento della configurazione dell'installazione non mi trova windows e qundi non i da la possibilità di installarlo in parallelo ??
<dcina> ciao a tutti
<dcina> posso fare le domande direttamente qua?
<Riccardone> dcina: si
<dcina> Ciao sto cercando di installare la versione 12.04 su un acer aspire one
<dcina> durante l' installazione inizia un beep continuo
<Riccardone> in che sneso stai cercando ...
<Riccardone> dcina: ma ti fa il boot ?
<Riccardone> dcina: è un beep o un fischio ...
<dcina> si arrivo al punto in cui esce il menù:
<dcina> installa
<dcina> test memoria etc
<dcina> fa un bee
<dcina> p
<dcina> scusa
<dcina> ho già in
<Riccardone> ok, allora non dipende dal bios :)
<dcina> installato la versione 13.04
<dcina> ma all' avvio fa
<dcina> lo stesso beep continuo
<dcina> non ha il banco di ram installato
<dcina> ma solo la sua nativa di 512 MB
<Riccardone> dcina: è il guadagno del microfono ... Hai il mic integrato sul laptop ?
<dcina> si
<Riccardone> dcina: molto probabilmente è quello ...
<dcina> ma lo fa allo starter del pc
<Riccardone> dcina: prova ad avviare senza mic ...
<dcina> ho controllato sul bios ma non lo posso escludere
<Riccardone> dcina: no, dovresti passare un comando all'avvio quando si carica i moduli del kernel, tipo ACPI=off o cose del genere ...
<luca72> salve io ho un pc con windows 8 e vorrei installare ubuntu ma al momento della configurazione dell'installazione non mi trova windows e qundi non i da la possibilità di installarlo in parallelo ??
<Riccardone> dcina: da un'occhiata qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=337177
<Riccardone> luca72: hai spazio libero su disco ?
<luca72> si ho ancora 650 gb
<Riccardone> luca72: provato con la Live prima di installare ?
<jester-> luca72: 13.10?
<luca72> si
<luca72> si 13.10
<jester-> !uefi | luca72
<ubot-it> luca72: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> luca72: hai installato ?
<jester-> segui ripristiono boot loader
<luca72> no
<dcina> Riccardone: sto leggendo sul forum, grazie per adesso
<jester-> luca72: se hai uefi segui la giuda ce devi pacioccare ul bios
<enzotib> luca72, ci sono buone probabilità che hai chiuso windows con uno shutdown ibrido, prova a fare restart invece di shutdown
<luca72> ok provo
<jester-> enzotib: winz8 di serie coongela e non rilascia
<jester-> va settato in opzioni utente avvio
<enzotib> jester-, eh, infatti, ma con restart fa una chiusura *vera*
<jester-> oooh yesss
<Riccardone> come faccio a verificare la bonta del dico ? Ci sono dei smart tools utili ?
<luca72> se funziona che dimensione posso dare alla partizione di ubuntu
<Riccardone> una volta cristian_c mi aveva fatto fare delle prove ma non mi ricordo ...
<jester-> luca72: dipende da dalle tue esigenze
<Riccardone> luca72: con 650Gb quanto ti pare :)
<luca72> ok faccio tipo 100gb bastano ??
<jester-> luca72: e devi prima deframmentare winz
<luca72> ok
<Riccardone> luca72: per il SO sono anche molte, dipende poi da quanto uso fai di Ubuntu
<jester-> luca72: dipende, se salvi tanti porni non bastano mai
<enzotib> Riccardone, smartctl
<Riccardone> si, infatti ... sto vedendo :)
<Riccardone> enzotib: grazie
<Riccardone> enzotib: per testare eventali blocchi danneggiati devo smontare l'hdd e fare il test da usb live ?
<enzotib> Riccardone, con smartctl non so, da live puoi fare fsck.ext4 -c
<enzotib> oppure -cc, -cck, etc, varie opzioni ci sono da leggere in man fsck.ext4
<Riccardone> enzotib: ok. grazie
<akis24> ciao
<NewPenguin> ciao, ho scaricato ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso e l'ho masterizzato su dvd. Ho già fatto il controllo md5Sum ed è tutto ok. Il problema è che non parte l'installazione. Mi spiego meglio: riavvio il portatile e il disco viene individuato correttamente, mi fa scegliere la lingua e mi mostra il menu iniziale ma poi, qualsiasi opzione io scelga si limita a riavviare il pc e riportarmi alla stessa situazione
<NewPenguin> qualcuno sa per caso come risolvere o se è un problema già riscontrato/noto?
<enzotib> NewPenguin, qualsiasi opzione? cioè?
<NewPenguin> inizialmente ho scelto l'opzione "prova", ovvero quella per provare la versione senza installare nulla
<NewPenguin> e non andava...allora ho provato ad installare direttamente
<NewPenguin> ma il comportamento è sempre lo stesso: riavvia la macchina e mi riporta nella schermata di selezione lingua
<enzotib> NewPenguin, prova a premere F6 e scegliere "nomodeset"
<NewPenguin> ok ora provo, grazie
<luca> ho provato a fare il restart ma non va neanche lo stesso !
<luca> ho provato a fare il restart ma non va neanche lo stesso
<cristian_c> luca, a cosa ti riferisci?
<luca> prima ho chiesto perche durante l-installazione di ubuntu non mi riconosceva windows
<sandrinux> ciao a tutti
<vittorio_t> ciao
<vittorio_t> oggi tutto tranquillo
<vittorio_t> bene
<sandrinux> scusate, ma ho capito bene? Per installare Ubuntu su un PC con UEFI, il bootloader (Grub) deve essere installato nella partizione EFI e non in /dev/sda ?
<sandrinux> ho letto il wiki ovviamente http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI e dice tutto, come trovare la partizione EFI, come crearla se non c'è, come risolvere se ci sono dei problemi, ma non mi pare dica da nessuna parte che durante l'installazione devi dire al sistema che grub deve essere messo lì. Così mi è venuto un dubbio...
<cristian_c> sandrinux, credo che lo faccia l'installer automaticamente se tutto è stato ben seguito
<vittorio_t1> sandrinux é vero che la procedura non è spiegata in modo chiaro, comunque meglio procurarsi il kit di Riparazione bootloader che non si sa mai... devo scappare ciao a tutti
<Guest17717> Ciao a tutti! Volevo chiedere se sapete come risolvermi sto problema: ho la chiavetta ONDA mt503hsa della tim e, questa estate, mi sono connesso con un altro computer con Fedora usando la chiavetta. Da lì non l'ho più usata ma adesso mi servirebbe e sono su Kubuntu 13.10 con un altro portatile. La chiavetta ha la lucetta blu che significa che ha trovato la rete umts ma nel network management non riesco a trovarla. Qualcuno mi 
<cristian_c> Guest17717, hai provato ad aggiungere la rete a banda larga dal network manager?
<Guest17717> cristian_c, la prima domanda mi fa "qualunque dispositivo gsm" o "... cdma" quale scelgo?
<sandrinux> cristian_c, probabilmente se fai l'installazione standard sì (installa a fianco di windows), ma sto cavolo di PC ha due partizioni separate utilizzabili (diciamo C e D) e sono riuscito solo a ricavare spazio un po' in una e un po' nell'altra, per cui devo dirgli io dove mettere / e /home, sono costretto a fare l'installazione "Altro", per cui di default mi metterebbe grub in /dev/sda. Mi sa che invece devo dirgli io di metterlo n
<sandrinux> ella partizione EFI, ma non sono sicurissimo :-\
<Guest17717> qualcuno please? =)
<jester-> Guest17717: penso gsm
<jester-> come i cellofoni
<cristian_c> Guest17717, dipende dalle caratteristiche della chiavetta
<Guest17717> ok, gli ho dato le impostazioni, e adesso? sull' editor c'è la connessione tim ma dove gli dico di connettersi?
<Guest17717> no ops... è cdma
<cristian_c> sandrinux, va beh, usare Altro non è la fine del mondo, anzi ti gestisci meglio il disco
<Guest17717> ok fatto... adesso dove la connetto cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> Guest17717, ?
<cristian_c> Guest17717, se è collegata alla porta usb, seleziona la rete dal menù del network manager
<sandrinux> cristian_c, sì sì, lo uso sempre , ma mai usato con EFI, e adesso non so dove dirgli di mettere grub... in /dev/sda (MBR) o nella partizione EFI?
<Guest17717> non c'è, trovo solo le connessioni wifi
<cristian_c> Se al partizionamento è stata selezionata la voce Altro e non è presente una partizione EFI, allora occorre crearla con le seguenti caratteristiche:
<cristian_c> sandrinux, e  non c'è?
<cristian_c> Guest17717, apri un terminale
<Guest17717> ok
<Guest17717> pronti qua
<cristian_c> Guest17717, digita: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> !paste | posta il risultato su pastebin, Guest17717
<ubot-it> posta il risultato su pastebin, Guest17717: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest17717> fatto col nick di adesso
<cristian_c> Guest17717, posta il link
<sandrinux> cristian_c, cosa non c'è? la partizione EFI? Quella c'è è sda1, ma di default (in basso) c'è scritto "Device per l'installazione del bootloader: /dev/sda" cioè l'MBR dell HD. Cosa devo fare, lasciare così o devo fargli installare grub in /sda1 (partizione EFI)??
<Guest17717> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6618395/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> sandrinux, ok capito
<cristian_c> sandrinux, da quel che ho capito, su un pc senza uefi attivato si installa su sda, mentre su un pc con uefi attivato si installa sulla partizione
<sandrinux> cristian_c, in sintesi, la domanda è: in un PC con UEFI, GRUB deve essere installati nella partizione EFI, o nell'MBR (/dev/sda) ??
<sandrinux> ah , OK
<sandrinux> grazie
<cristian_c> sandrinux, poi fai sapere come va ;)
<sandrinux> noooo...non dirmi così... :)
<Guest17717> cristian_c, hai vito il link? =)
<cristian_c> Guest17717, non compare l'interfaccia ppp
<Guest17717> cristian_c, wat
<Fra_Supercar83> Buona Domenica a tutti
<cristian_c> Guest17717, fai una prova
<cristian_c> Guest17717, intanto apri un terminale e digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> Guest17717, e posta l'output su pastebin
<Fra_Supercar83> ho appena instllato Ubuntu 12.04 affianco a Windows8 (grazie cristian_c :) ) ma non mi appare il boot loader
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, hai installato winz prima o dopo ubuntu?
<Fra_Supercar83> prima winz poi ubuntu
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, con uefi attivo o disattivo?
<Fra_Supercar83> UEFI attivo ;)
<cristian_c> ok
<Guest17717> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6618439/
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, e il grub dove l'hai installato?
<cristian_c> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 19d2:2000 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM MF627/MF628/MF628+/MF636+ HSDPA/HSUPA
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, mmmm questa è una bella domanda. Credo sulla HDD in /dev/sda
<cristian_c>         |__ Port 2: Dev 3, If 0, Class=Mass Storage, Driver=usb-storage, 480M
<cristian_c> Guest17717, va detto che l'hai anche collegata a un hub
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, almeno così mi diceva l'installer di Ubuntu quando ho avviato l'installazione :)
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, controlla
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, come?
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, l'installer ti permette di selezionare
<Guest17717> no, l'ho collegata alla porta sul portatile
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, c'è uno script che te lo dice
<Fra_Supercar83> addirittura, così complicato??
<Guest17717> cristian_c, no, l'ho collegata alla porta sul portatile
<cristian_c> Guest17717, però ho visto una cosa
<Guest17717> dica tutto
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, non mi vengono altri metodi
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> Guest17717, sembra che sia montata come una schedina
<cristian_c> una memoria diciamo
<cristian_c> Guest17717, ci sono icone sul desktop?
<Guest17717> no, manco su dolphin
<cristian_c> Guest17717, apri un terminale
<Guest17717> si
<cristian_c> Guest17717, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> Guest17717, posta il risultato su pastebin
<Guest17717> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes                                                   255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 38913 cilindri, totale 625142448 settori                                Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Identificativo disco: 0x0007cf1b  Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   
<Guest17717> oops
<TOMCAT> Buona sera e buone feste a tutti!
<Guest17717> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6618467/
<cristian_c> Guest17717, che ubuntu stai usando?
<Guest17717> kubuntu 13.10
<Guest17717> semmai potrei usare il software onda, cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> Guest17717, il paste è tutto?
<cristian_c> Guest17717, non saprei se il software onda è linux-compatibile
<cristian_c> Guest17717, digita anche: uname -a
<Guest17717> cristian_c, Linux matteo-X54C 3.11.0-14-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 17:04:55 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Guest17717> e comunque il software c'è per ubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest17717, fai un'ultima cosa
<cristian_c> Guest17717, sudo apt-get install udev-discover
<Guest17717> ho controllato, ma mi installa altre cagate di gnome
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> Guest17717: quindi?
<Guest17717> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   ca-certificates-java default-jre-headless fonts-dejavu-extra icedtea-7-jre-jamvm libbonobo2-0   libbonobo2-common libgconf2-4 libgnome2-0 libgnome2-bin libgnome2-common libgnomevfs2-0 libgnomevfs2-common   libice-dev libidl-common libidl0 liborbit2 libpthread-stubs0 libpthread-stubs0-dev libsm-dev libx11-dev   libx11-doc libxau-dev libxcb1-de
<jester-> Guest17717: che centtra
<jester-> sei capace di leggere?
<Guest17717> no niente ho sbagliato
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, ok ho trovato. Bootloader caricato su /dev/sda5
<jester-> Fra_Supercar83: grub non va mai su partizione
<cristian_c> eh
<Guest17717> cristian_c, ecco fatto
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, e te pareva....
<jester-> Fra_Supercar83: hai settato tu la sda5 perché di defualt lo piazza si sda
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, non mi dire che devo reinstallare ancora una volta tutto da capo sennò mi metto a piangere :'(
<Fra_Supercar83> si esatto lo modificato io a manina :(
<cristian_c> Guest17717, adesso riavvia il sistema
<silvy_> sera
<silvy_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<silvy_> ok...ma qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<Guest17717> cristian_c, adesso mi disconnetto e dopo torno qua
<jester-> silvy_: sbagliato canale
<jester-> non c'è nulla da scaricare accà
<silvy_> sono nuova e non so usare ancora questo programma per ubuntu
<silvy_> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<jester-> silvy_: hai bisogno di assistenza per sistema operativo ubuntu?
<silvy_> mio cugino mi ha istallato irc chat per scaricare...ma non riesco sapete aiutarmi
<jester-> silvy_: e 3 non c'è nulla Sto arrivando! scaricare qui, chiedi al cuggino
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c, jester-  adesso sto reinstallando per l'ennesima volta Ubuntu. Questa volta non tocco la destinazione di installazione del bootloader
<silvy_> grazie e scusate il disturbo...
<jester-> Fra_Supercar83: usa secure remix
<Fra_Supercar83> jester-, ho usato anche quello ma con boot repair non sono riuscito a riparare Grub
<jester-> Fra_Supercar83: sicuri di avere uefi?
<Fra_Supercar83> Assolutamente
<Fra_Supercar83> la posso abilitare e disabilitare nel BIOS
<jester-> Fr13.10 64bit?
<Fra_Supercar83> jester-, no 12.04 64 bit
<jester-> Fra_Supercar83: 12.04 non supporta uefi
<jester-> lo è dalla 13.04
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> lo dice anche la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI che andrebbe ketta
<jester-> letta
<Fra_Supercar83> jester-, te lo posso giurare, quella guida l'av rò letta almeno 20 volte
<jester-> Fra_Supercar83: infatti non c'è piu
<Fra_Supercar83> e la sto ricontrollando, e non c'è proprio scritto che la modalità UEFI è supportata solo dalla 13.04 in poi. su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI anzi c'è scritto che la guida è stata verificata con ubuntu 12.10-04 e avanti
<Guestblabla> cristian_c, eccomi qua
<jester-> Fra_Supercar83: eh 12.10
<jester-> ho cannato di una
<Fra_Supercar83> jester-, ;) ma c'è scritto anche 12.04 :)
<Fra_Supercar83> allora faccio così ora installo Ubuntu 13.10 e vediamo se va??
<jester-> Fra_Supercar83: nu 12.10-o4
<jester-> non 12.04
<cybernova> Guida verificata con Ubuntu: 12.10 12.04 13.04 13.10Problemi in questa pagina? Segnalali in questa discussione.
<Fra_Supercar83> ok l'hanno scritto male allora, vado a segnalarlo al gruppo documentazione
<cybernova> giusto
<Guestblabla> cristian_c, mi rimangono le barre con la O/ , cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Guestblabla, hai riavviato il pc dopo aver installato il pacchetto?
<Guestblabla> Si, dopo aver riavviato, mi compare l'opzione di abilitare la banda larga mobile, ma rimangono le barre con la croce
<cristian_c> Guestblabla, posta schermata
<Guestblabla> Ehm, sono sull'ipad... Adesso vado sul pc
<cristian_c> lol
<Guestblabla> cristian_c, dove te la posto l'immagine
<cristian_c> !image | Guestblabla
<ubot-it> Guestblabla: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guestblabla> http://imagebin.org/283385
<Guestblabla> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/283385
<cristian_c> Guestblabla, cosa accade se fai clic sull'icona?
<Guestblabla> cristian_c, quale?
<cristian_c> Guestblabla, quella in basso a destra
<Guestblabla> si apre la tendina che nell'immagine è aperta, quella che fa vedere le connessioni
<cristian_c> Guestblabla, io vedo anche una barra di scorrimento
<Guestblabla> si quella mi fa vedere le altre connessioni wifi qua intorno
<Guestblabla> ma se passo sopra l'icona con la tendina giù mi viene fuori questo
<Guestblabla> n'attimo che faccio la foto
<cristian_c> Guestblabla, quindi rispetto a prima, è apparsa l'icona, giusto?
<Guestblabla> adesso mi rileva la chiavetta, io la abilito ma non so dove digli di connettere a internet
<cristian_c> la abiliti?
<cristian_c> Guestblabla, digita ancora: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> Guestblabla, e comunque, controlla nelle impostazioni del network manager
<Fra_Supercar83> quit
<Guestblabla_> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/283386
<Guestblabla_> so qua
<Guestblabla_> boh, installo il software della onda dai
<Guestblabla_> solo che devo fare login come root quindi vi lascio
<Guestblabla_> ma poi torno
<cristian_c> login come root?
<cristian_c> O.o
<Guestblabla_> si chiede il login come root sto pirla
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> non dovrebbe
<Guestblabla_> ahahahhaha
<krabador> Guestblabla , devi installare qualcosa
<Guestblabla_> si adesso te lo scrivo
<Guestblabla_> guarda sto pdf a pg 5 http://assistenzatecnica.telecomitalia.it/at/ShowBinary?nodeId=/AT_REPOSITORY/11309&versionId=2
<Guestblabla_>  In st a l la z ion e/ rim oz ion e del software di interfaccia utente / drivers
<garcyolo> Buonasera.. ce nessuno ho bisogno di una informazione....
<Guestblabla_> krabador, stai guardando?
<krabador> Guestblabla_, non ancora
<Guestblabla_> krabador, guarda please =)
<Guestblabla_> ti prego sto sclerando
<krabador> puoi mandare tutti quei comandi con sudo
<Guestblabla_> krabador, davvero?
<krabador> si
<Guestblabla_> bon, fatta, adesso provo
<Guestblabla_> n'attimo che prendo cd bla bla e faccio tutto
<TOMCAT> SU UBUNTU TOMCAT FUNZIONA?
<TOMCAT> Unix daemon = linux?
<senso_>  salve vorrei una mano o anche 2 non mi si avvia il dvd iso windows per riformattare ubuntu come mai non si avvia?
<Sh0w-CaSe> Buona sera =)
<Sh0w-CaSe> cristian_c sei on?
<jester-> si starà cibando
<Sh0w-CaSe> Ah ok :D hai esperienza di linux? :D
<jester-> un pochino
<Sh0w-CaSe> Potrei porti 2 domande da inesperto? Riguardo driver e compiz xD
<jester-> male che vada non so rispondere
<Sh0w-CaSe> ma non voglio manco farti perdere tempo =)
<Sh0w-CaSe> jester- ti posto questo link per le specifiche del mio Notebook: http://www.msi.com/product/nb/M670.html#?div=Specification
<Sh0w-CaSe> Con la differenza che come SO ho montato: Xubuntu 10.04 e la Ram sta a 2 GB
<Sh0w-CaSe> ho seguito questa guida: http://marcosbox.blogspot.it/2013/10/xubuntu-1310-guida-post-installazione.html
<Sh0w-CaSe> per settare al meglio la mia distro ovviamente alcune cose lo saltate quelle meno importanti soprattutto programmi che non uso proprio
<TOMCAT> UN FILE CON ESTENSIONE SH SU LINUX UBUNTU CORRISPONDE ALL'ESEGUIBILE SU WINDOWS?
<jester-> Sh0w-CaSe: 10.04 non è piu supportata
<TOMCAT> AL CLASSICO .EXE PER CAPIRCI?
<TOMCAT> LA MIA VERSIONE E' LA 13.10 A 64 BIT
<Sh0w-CaSe> jester- Ah ecco perchè non mi fa vedere nulla. Quindi mi scordo di avere gli effetti di compiz? Soluzioni non c'è ne sono?
<jester-> TOMCAT: piu o meno. è uno script eseguibile
<TOMCAT> SE SUL TERMINALE SCRIVO NOMEFILE.SH
<TOMCAT> OTTENGO QUESTO:
<jester-> Sh0w-CaSe: non puoi installare nulla visto cche i server apt sono spenti
<TOMCAT> startup.sh: comando non trovato
<jester-> !maiuscolo | TOMCAT
<ubot-it> TOMCAT: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Sh0w-CaSe> Su ubuntu center scrivo compiz e installo sia il programma che il config XD
<jester-> TOMCAT:  ./sticass.sh
<TOMCAT> SCUSATE L'HO INSERITO PER SBAGLIO, PROVVEDO SUBITO
<TOMCAT> :)
<TOMCAT> se clicco sul file.sh non si avvia, non parte...
<TOMCAT> altra cosa
<jester-> Sh0w-CaSe: con la 10.04 non isrtalli piu nulla, in unity 12.04 e sucessive c'è gia di default visto che unity è un plugin ci compiz
<TOMCAT> come si impostano le variabili d'ambiente su linux?
<TOMCAT> e soprattutto cosa sono?
<jester-> TOMCAT: dipende dal linguaggio che usi
<TOMCAT> java
<TOMCAT> ma non sono un programmatore
<jester-> !chat | TOMCAT
<ubot-it> TOMCAT: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<TOMCAT> direi un principiante
<Guest37435> ciao, potete rispondere a una mia forse stupida domanda. sono un novello di ubuntu.
<Sh0w-CaSe> jester- e per avere gli effetti di compiz non posso fare nulla? Non esiste una soluzione?
<jester-> Sh0w-CaSe: installare una versione piu recente, 12.04 è la piu vecchia ancora supportata
<jester-> Guest37435: circa?
<TOMCAT> il mio problema è capire come impostare le variabili d'ambiente su linux... mi sembra un problema dell'OS ma se devo cambiare sezione nessun problema, dove dovrei andare?
<jester-> !chat | TOMCAT
<ubot-it> TOMCAT: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Sh0w-CaSe> jester- sottolineo che uso Xubuntu non ubuntu
<Guest37435> mi viene visualizzato questo tipo di errore sul terminale:E: Il pacchetto python3.2 deve essere reinstallato, ma non è possibile trovarne un archivio.
<jester-> Sh0w-CaSe: avresti a cortesia di leggere quello che scrivo ?
<jester-> Guest37435: facendo cosa
<Sh0w-CaSe> jester- non è che non leggo ciò che scrivi sottolineavo che non uso ubuntu, su internet ho letto che Xubuntu 10.04 puo supportare compiz poi installandolo dal ubuntu software credevo fosse abilitato come non detto =)
<Guest37435> entro in ubuntu. in alto a destra mi appare un simbolo rosso con scritto quello che ti ho detto. Non funziona nemmeno ubuntu software center. provo a fare get-updtae tutto ok. get-upgrade mi esce di nuovo quella scritta che ti ho detto.
<jester-> Sh0w-CaSe:  ripeto: la 10.04 non è piu supportata, quindi i server apt sono down, perciò non è possibile insgtallare nulla xfce o non xfce
<Sh0w-CaSe> Ok grazie =)
<Guest37435> non saprei cosa fare.
<jester-> Guest37435:  vorrebbe pitone3 ma pitone della 13.20 è 2.7.5
<Sh0w-CaSe> jester- Allora mi scarico la Xubuntu 12.04 come da te consigliato ;)
<Sh0w-CaSe> grazie!
<jester-> Guest37435: il che significa che forse hai installato qualcosa non ufficiale
<jester-> Sh0w-CaSe: sempre meglio la piu recente 13.10
<Guest37435> la via più breve x risolvere questo problema?
<Sh0w-CaSe> si ma se non mi fa installare compiz
<jester-> Sh0w-CaSe: è gia installato
<jester-> e 7
<Sh0w-CaSe> e come lo faccio partire?
<Sh0w-CaSe> se è già installato?
<jester-> Guest37435: a sapere cosa hai fatto
<Guest37435> un casino insomma. non so guarda. il pc è di mia mamma ma non riesco a risolverglielo. provo a smanettare un po'. non saprei dove sbattere la testa
<jester-> !ripristino | Guest37435
<ubot-it> Guest37435: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Guest37435> grazie mille. provo questo link.
<Guest37435> grazie a tutti. molto gentili
<Guest37435> tra l'altro mia mamma mi sta dicendo che quando ha fattto
<Guest37435> l'aggiornamento è successo questo casino
<Guest37435> ed è uscito l'errore.
<Guest37435> mi consigliate il ripristino?
<Sh0w-CaSe> jester- se installo kwin è uguale?
<akis24> sera
<Guest22066> salve a tutti, per installare ubuntu 13.10 devo ridimensionare la partizione di windows7. pero su gparted o mi viene un punto esclamativo su /dev/sda2, o una chiave, che non mi permettono di schiacciare su resize/move e fare quello che devo fare. al momento sono in live session e ho il punto esclamativo. come fare?
<akis24> Guest22066:  prima deframmenta windows poi sarebbe opportuno un backup ..credo dovresti smontare le partizioni con gparted per ridimensionare
<Guest22066> ok. deframmentare windows e fare backup su disco gia fatto.
<Guest22066> ma smontare le partizioni significa eliminarle?
<akis24> Guest22066: prova a smontare la partizione prima di ridimensionare
<akis24> Guest22066:  no smontare non significa eliminare
<Guest22066> come faccio a smontarla? e in inglese
<krabador> unmount
<akis24> Guest22066:  guarda nelle opzioni sopra gparted alla voce partizione
<Guest22066> ok
<Guest22066> non ce l opzione per smontarla...
<Guest22066> scusate se scrivo male ma la maggior parte dei simboli non va.
<akis24> Guest22066: posta uno screen di gparted e mettilo su imagebin e incolla il link qui
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest22066> ok aspetta che si carichi
<Guest22066> http://imagebin.org/283402
<akis24> Guest22066: non si vede benetutto ma hai gia' 4 partizioni comunque non potresti crearne altre
<Guest22066> infatti mi hanno detto di crearne una nello spazio ricavato dal ridimensionamento
<akis24> Guest22066: dovresti elimtnarne almeno una prima.. leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/GestioneDisco
<akis24> eliminarne*
<Guest22066> qui se vuoi si vede meglio
<Guest22066> http://imagebin.org/283404
<akis24> Guest22066: winz 7 oppure 8 ?
<Guest22066> 7
<Guest22066> si potrebbe fare una partizione logica ?
<akis24> Guest22066: devi sempre eliminarne almeno una prima ma credo tu abbia un portatile con uefi non vorrei sbagliare
<Guest22066> cos e uefi?
<Guest22066> poi una partizione logica non e una partizione dentro una partizione?
<akis24> Guest22066: non vorrei farti fare dei guai ma serve qualcuno esperto vedendo come è combinato il disco
<akis24> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Guest22066> tu non sapresti aiutarmi?
<akis24> Guest22066: non ho abbastanza conoscenza con uefi
<Guest22066> a ok :"(
<akis24> Guest22066:  e il tuo disco e partizionato in maniera particolare
<Guest22066> l ho preso cosi
<Guest22066> il pc
<akis24> Guest22066:  si ne ero certo
<akis24> Guest22066:  aspetta se qualcuno legge e puo' aiutarti oppure domani meglio
<Guest22066> ok...
<arturo> buonasera
<arturo> ho un problema
<arturo> mia figlia di due anni ha "suonato il piano" sulla tasteria del mio notebook
<arturo> e adesso su qualsiasi finestra io apro (browser- navigazione hard disk- impostazioni)  non appaioni più le icone
<arturo> x : chiudi finestra _ : riduci ad icona e ingrandisci
<arturo> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<hhjk> salve ho lo stesso problema di Guest 22066. ce qualcuno che se ne intende di UEFI?
<hhjk> Arturo: dipende dal problema che hai. digita la tua domanda e se qualcuno potra aiutarti si fara avanti :)
<arturo> scusami pensavo di averla digitata
<hhjk> Arturo: qual e la tua domanda?
<arturo> hhjk: mia figlia di due anni ha suonato il piano sulla tasteria del mio notebook
<krabador> !uefi | hhjk
<ubot-it> hhjk: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<hhjk> Kabrador, grazie ma non ci capisco niente
<arturo> hhjk: adesso su qualsiasi finestra io apra sono scomparse le 3 icone per :chiudere ridimensione e ridurre ad icona
<hhjk> hai ubuntu giusto?
<arturo> hhjk :si
<hhjk> ok. che versione hai?
<airgnox> ragazzi qualcuno puo' aiutarmi con il bluetooth ?
<airgnox> non riesco ad inviare i files al pc
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | airgnox
<ubot-it> airgnox: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<arturo> hhjk: 12.04 ambiente grafico kde
<airgnox> perchè il nome che utilizza il gestore bluetooth utilizza un nome diverso per il pc
<airgnox> e non so come cambiarlo
<airgnox> quindi non riceve
<cristian_c> airgnox, non lo cambiare, allora
<airgnox> cristian_c, devo cambiarlo per farglielo inviare
<airgnox> cristian_c, in pratica il bluetooth da' come nome ubuntu-0
<airgnox> cristian_c, ma in realta' il nome doverbbe essere airgnox-laptop
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> airgnox, da pc a pc?
<airgnox> cristian_c, quindi suppongo che in fase di ricezione non riconosca il pc
<airgnox> cristian_c, da telefono a pv
<cristian_c> -,-
<airgnox> cristian_c, pc
<airgnox> cristian_c, dovrei solo trovare il modo di cambiare il nome che il bluetooth da' al pc
<cristian_c> airgnox, telefono e pc usano i profili giusti?
<airgnox> cristian_c, e metterlo come l'ho assegnato in fase di installazione
<airgnox> cristian_c, si certo sono gia' associati
<cristian_c> chi ha cambiato il nome?
<airgnox> cristian_c, e riconosciuti
<airgnox> cristian_c,  nessuno
<cristian_c> io non ho chiesto se sono associati
<hhjk> arturo: mi dispiace non so aiutarti...
<airgnox> cristian_c, il bluetooth ne ha assegnato uno in automatico credo
<airgnox> cristian_c, come ubuntu-0
<airgnox> cristian_c, cioè il pc
<arturo> hhjk grazie cmq
<airgnox> cristian_c, ma il pc si chiama airgnox-laptop
<hhjk> arturo: magari qualcun altro legge la domanda e ti sa rispondere, spero cosi per te...
<airgnox> cristian_c, per questo secondo me non riceve
<cristian_c> airgnox, non c'entra niente, immagino
<airgnox> cristian_c, magari editando 1 file e cambiando il nome dopo riceve
<cristian_c> airgnox, io passerei dalla teoria alla pratica
<airgnox> cristian_c, cristian_c e dajie
<airgnox> cristian_c, cosa suggerisci ?
<cristian_c> airgnox, prima di pacioccare, prova a seguire un procedimento logico, che per i pasticci c'è sempre tempo
<airgnox> cristian_c, ok dimmi pure
<airgnox> cristian_c,  tieni conto che i dispositivi son gia' associati
<airgnox> cristian_c,  e che da pc a telefono invece funziona in parte
<cristian_c> airgnox, devi solo inviare e ricevere file, giusto?
<airgnox> cristian_c, anche se visualizza le cartelle ma non i files se tento di esplorare il telefono da pc
<airgnox> cristian_c,devo solo inviare da telefono a pc
<cristian_c> airgnox, ehi, stop un attimo
<cristian_c> airgnox, sono due cose _completamente_ diverse
<airgnox> cristian_c, certo lo so
<airgnox> cristian_c, magari erano collegate pero'
<airgnox> cristian_c, iniziamo dall'invio da telefono a pc
<cristian_c> airgnox, una cosa è inviare/ricevere file, un'altra esplorare i dispositivi
<cristian_c> la secondo è sicuramente più complessa
<hhjk> airgox: scusa se mi intrometto, ma hai provato a collegarti con un altro pc o un altro telefono per vedere quale dei due ha il problema?
<cristian_c> airgnox, esatto, quell'altra è secondaria
<cristian_c> hhjk, ottimo suggerimento :)
<airgnox> cristian_c, no ma se sono associati dovrebbe gia' andare
<cristian_c> non è detto
<airgnox> cristian_c, anche perchè da pc riesco ad inviarli su telefono
<cristian_c> airgnox, sul mio tablet ho dovuto installare applicazione esterna
<airgnox> cristian_c, ho gia' provato con blueman
<cristian_c> per l'esplorazione
<airgnox> cristian_c, posso riprovare
<airgnox> cristian_c,  ok credevo per l'invio da telefono a pc
<cristian_c> airgnox, dunque, riesci a inviare da pc a telefono ma non da telefono a pc
<airgnox> cristian_c, esatto
<daniela> Buonasera, non riesco a scaricare il file iso di Ubuntu, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<airgnox> cristian_c, a mio parere basta cambiare il nome del pc gestito dal bluetooth con quello reale del pc
<hhjk> daniela: in che senso non riesci? ti compare un avviso di errore?
<cristian_c> airgnox, fai la prova che ti ha detto hhjk
<daniela> hhjk, no, compare immediatamente il messaggio "grazie per aver scaricato", ma non trovo alcun file iso...
<airgnox> cristian_c, non ho altri telefoni ora
<cristian_c> daniela, dove lo hai cercato?
<hhjk> daniela vuoi scaricare ubuntu 13.10?
<daniela> sul deskot, sui documenti, sui download...
<daniela> hhjk, sì, tentavo di scaricare 13.10
<hhjk> daniela, su che sito?
<hhjk> daniela, su quello ufficiale di ubuntu?
<daniela> hhjk, sì
<cristian_c> daniela, in Scaricati?
<hhjk> ok. che sistema hai daniela_
<hhjk> ?
<hhjk> Daniela: sistema operativo
<daniela> hhjk, Windows 7
<hhjk> airgnox: ti consiglio finche non ti comincia a rifunzionare di usare dropbox
<airgnox> ho trovato un articolo sul forum
<airgnox> porvo a seguire i consgili li' vi aggiorno
<hhjk> ok
<hhjk> Daniela: se non l ho eliminato se hai un computer a 64 bit mi dai la tua mail e te lo invio
<daniela> hhjk, daniela.bianco@tiscali.it
<daniela> hhjk, grazie
<hhjk> hai un sistema operativo a 64 bit?
<daniela> sì
<cristian_c> airgnox, ma prima fungeva?
<airgnox> cristian_c, con la 10,04 andava alla grande
<cristian_c> airgnox, dico sulla versione installata
<airgnox> cristian_c, qua non è mai andato
<cristian_c> airgnox, dunque, ottieni un messaggio di errore?
<cristian_c> airgnox, hai impostato le preferenze in blueman?
<hhjk> che versione hai ora, airgnox?
<airgnox> cristian_c, ho la 13.10
<airgnox> cristian_c, ragazzi provo a reinstallre blueman un seconodo
<cristian_c> -,-
<airgnox> cristian_c, nulla anche con blueman si comporta nel medesimo modo
<airgnox> cristian_c, riloggo un atimo
<hhjk> airgnox hai gia provato a spegnere e riaccendere tutti e due i dispositivi, ad disattivare e riattivare il bluetooth in tutti e due i dispositivi?
<airgnox> hhjk, ho disattivato il bt sul pc e ora non si attiva piu' -.-
<hhjk> daniela sta allegando... per favore pazienta ancora un po:)
<airgnox> riavvio
<augu51> ho montato una pennetta nella home, perdendo tutto come posso recuperare?
<hjjk> airgnox, hai altri sistemi operativi in parallelo a ubuntu?
<airgnox> non si avvia piu' il bluetooth e la spia della wireless lameggia sempre
<airgnox> hjjk, nel portatile uso solo ubuntu
<hjjk> e il telefono e apple?
<airgnox> hjjk, no android
<airgnox> hjjk, ora mi lamepggia la spia delle connessioni e il bt nn si avvia O_o
<hjjk> hai provato a spegnere e riaccendere?
<hjjk> poi che computer hai airgnox?
<airgnox> hjjk, pavillion dv5 1199-el
<hjjk> marca?
<hjjk> airgnox, hai mai avuto ubuntu 13.04?
<hjjk> se si
<hjjk> funzionava il bluetooth?
<airgnox> hjjk, l'ho da 1 mesetto avevo .a 8.04 e a seguire altri
<hjjk> a ok
<hjjk> airgnox hai fatto un punto di ripristino?
<airgnox> hjjk, bhaa ora va di nuovo
<airgnox> hjjk, ma non invia cmq i file da telefono a pc
<hjjk> da pc a telefono si?
<airgnox> hjjk, esatto
<pabform> ciao a tutti
<hjjk> ciao pabform
<pabform> ciao hjjk
<airgnox> hjjk, ma scusate fateme fa' sta prova
<airgnox> hjjk, in che file è il nome del pc che assegna il gestore bluetooth ?
<hjjk> quale? airgnox
<airgnox> hjjk,  scusa ma mi sto innervosendo
<hjjk> non lo so...
<hjjk> hai bisogno pabform?
<pabform> no io ascolto ora
<hjjk> ok
<pabform> grazie
<hjjk> prego
<hjjk> ho avuto un idea airgnox
<airgnox> hjjk, ...
<airgnox> enzotib, ci sei ?
<hjjk> prova a scaricare un programma per la gestione dei file di bluetooth
<airgnox> minkia
<airgnox> hjjk, tipo blueman ?
<hjjk> per vedere se il problema e nel computer o solo nei file
<airgnox> so 3 ore che scrivo ma leggete le cose?
<airgnox> o devo riscrivere per le 5 volta le stesse cose ?
<airgnox> scusate lo sfogo
<hjjk> cosa c e?
<hjjk> cosa vuoi fare>
<hjjk> ?
<airgnox> voglio cambiare 1 nome
<airgnox> se sapessi dove si trova
<hjjk> ok
<airgnox> se gentilminte qualcuno sa' dove si trova il nome del pc che assegna il bluetooth
<airgnox> forse risolvo
<hjjk> io non lo so...
<hjjk> mi dispiace
<airgnox> ok
<airgnox> ti ringrazio allora
<hjjk> ma sinceramente non credo che cambiando nome al pc si risolva
<airgnox> almeno faccio qualcosa di pratico
<airgnox> son 3 ore che riscrivo le stesse cose
<airgnox> dopo un po uno svalvola
<hjjk> lo capisco
<airgnox> enzotib,  ? ?
<hjjk> figurati che e una settimana che sto cercando di installare ubuntu e lo posso usare solo in live session
<airgnox> eh scaricati la alternate
<airgnox> e prova con quella
<airgnox> se la fanno ancora
<hjjk> il problema sta nelle partizioni
<hjjk> ma tu ti chiami omar e scrivi dalla germania? 0.o
<airgnox> hjjk, dalla germania ?
<hjjk> cosi risulta...
<hjjk> puoi vedere i miei dati
<hjjk> schiacciando sul mio nome nella chat
<hjjk> ma non ce niente
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-15
<giusepp> ho una stampante canon mx895 collegata in rete ma non riesco a stampare devo prima collegarla tramite usb al computer per farla riconoscere?
<akis24> giorno
<roccou1210> buon giorno ho un problema con ubuntu 12.10 non funzionan ubuntu software center, mi dice che i pacchetti non sono fidati
<roccou1210> e non riesco ad aggiornare da terminale mi da errori sulle sorgenti credo
<akis24> roccou1210: la versione 12.10 non ha piu' supporto dovresti o avanzare di versione o reinstallare da zero hai disponibili le versioni 14.04 lts a lungo supporto è la 14.10
<roccou1210> ciao akis24 e se aggiornassi questa alla 14.10
<roccou1210> non dovrebbe correggere gli errori?
<akis24> roccou1210: e ma dovresti avanzare di piu' versioni e non credo sia l'ideale
<roccou1210> quindi non ha più support vuol dire che non ho più aggiornamenti proprio su questa versione, ma perchè non posso istallare programmi da ubuntu software centter?
<roccou1210> center
<akis24> roccou1210: infatti i repo ufficiali sono stati disattivati ormai da maggio
<roccou1210> a ok
<roccou1210> scusate non sapevo come funziona
<akis24> !release | roccou1210
<ubot-it> roccou1210: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<roccou1210> quindi ubuntu software center non va per questo motivo?
<akis24> roccou1210: si esattamente
<roccou1210> e che pensavo di aver fatto io qualcosa per bloccare ubuntu saftwarecenter
<roccou1210> è che mio fratello ha cancellato firefox per il problema noto di adobe e non riusciva ad istallarlo
<roccou1210> io non vorrei toccargli il sistema il pc è vecchio e temo non gira 14.10
<roccou1210> comunque grazie epr l'aiuto
<akis24> roccou1210: di nulla
<roccou1210> per
<akis24> roccou1210: volendo potresti provare a usare gli old repository    http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL  ma considera che hai comunque una vecchia versione quindi il consiglio è installarne una nuova
<roccou1210> mi darebbe sempre errori immagino
<akis24> roccou1210: suppongo di si
<roccou1210> ciao a tutti esco
<glpiana> ola
<polisso> buongiorno a tutti
<polisso> ho un problema, vorrei spostare dei file dati dentro dei dvd, ma il sistema non riconosce il mio lettore dvd, mi dice che non ho nessun supporto di lettura ottica
<glpiana> polisso, apri un terminale e scrivi: eject
<glpiana> polisso, dovrebbe aprire il cassetto del lettore
<polisso> ok
<polisso> si è aperto il cassetto del lettore
<glpiana> polisso, ok, ora inserisci un disco, chiudi il cassetto e aspetta un attimo. intanto osserva se il lettore lavora (fisicamente, rumori e lucine)
<glpiana> polisso, dopodichè , nel terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail                  e copi l'output su pastebin!paste | polisso
<glpiana> !paste | polisso
<ubot-it> polisso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polisso> si e accesa la lucina verde e in seguenza accende e spegne, poi il rumore e come se cercasse di leggerlo ma poi non riesce
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9526624/
<glpiana> infatti da errore di input/output. hai un altro disco, cd o dvd che sia per vedere se lo apre?
<polisso> si lo cambio il disco posso mettere anche un disco scritto o deve essere vuoto?
<Ivano> Ciao buongiorno.... dopo tante rove, la wi fi non va... e vabbè.... ora sono alle prese con questo... vi faccio vedere cosa m"mi dice" quando cerco di attivare una aplicazione online "To Launch, you must have Adobe Flash Player 11.3.300 or higher installed in your system.
<Ivano> Click here to visit Adobe.com now. "
<polisso> me lo legge
<Ivano> una volta scaricato , vado pe rinstallarlo e mi di ce che c'è installata gia una versione successiva
<Ivano> non so cosa fare
<akis24> polisso: evidentemente il disco precedente sara' difettoso
<akis24> !chi | polisso
<ubot-it> polisso: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<polisso> no sto cambiando diversi dischi ma non succede niente
<polisso> ho aperto un programma di masterizzazione e mi da questo errore
<polisso> Nessun masterizzatore CD/DVD/BD trovato.
<polisso> K3b non ha trovato un dispositivo di scrittura ottico nel tuo sistema. Non ti sarà possibile scrivere CD o DVD. Tuttavia, puoi ancora usare K3b per altre funzioni come l'estrazione delle tracce audio o la transcodifica audio o la creazione di immagini ISO-9660.
<polisso> il problema secondo me e che non riesce a scrivere ma a leggere si
<Ivano> ok non c'è nessuno,riprovo piu tardi... ciao atuttio
<akis24> polisso: dalle prove effettuate con glpiana  il masterizzatore viene visto  se hai un disco riscrivibile prova a cancellare e poi scrivere e vedi che risultato hai
<akis24> Ivano: non ho capito la domanda per cui non posso rispondere ..
<polisso> il disco viene visto solo in lettura, un disco vuoto non viene visto dal sistema
<glpiana> polisso, potrebbe essere un problema di tipo di supporto. hai presente le siglie rw+ e rw -?
<glpiana> polisso, nel terminale scrivi: dmesg | grep -i dvd                  e metti su pastebin
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9526735/
<glpiana> polisso, sempre nel terminale scrivi: wodim -scanbus
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9526770/
<glpiana> polisso, scrivi: wodim -checkdrive
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9526785/
<glpiana> polisso, scrivi: eject, togli il disco, richiudi il cassetto e ridai: wodim -checkdrive
<Kabuki> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema nel tentativo di reinstallare Ubuntu dopo un problema in fase di aggiornamento. Ho una key usb con file iso di boot, ma il computer mi dice " no bootable partition in table" e non mi fa procedere. Che fare?? grazie
<akis24> Kabuki: come hai creato la iso sulla usb ? da quale sistema ? con quale programma ?
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9526832/
<glpiana> polisso, sicuro sia un masterizzatore? lo vede solo come lettore
<Kabuki> akis24, scusa l'abissale ignoranza ma non ho fatto altro che copiare il file dal sito su una usb key da un netbook...
<polisso> si e un masterizzatore, con windows mi funziona come masterizzatore
<glpiana> !usbwin | Kabuki
<ubot-it> Kabuki: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<polisso> ho tutti e due i sistemi operativi
<glpiana> polisso, lo vede solo come lettore. non ne conosco il motivo ma i fatti stanno così
<Kabuki> glpiana grazie a tutti, provo!
<polisso> grazie di averci provato glpiana
<glpiana> polisso, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<polisso> come lettore mi funziona ma come masterizzatore no
<polisso> l'ultima la 14.04
<polisso> ora provo a masterizzare con windows
<polisso> vediamo che succede, e da tanto tempo che non masterizzo piu
<polisso> se dovesse funzionare con windows che dovrei fare?
<glpiana> polisso, aspetta, dammi l'output di: uname -a
<polisso> Linux utente-D5468AT-ABA-ALONPAV 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> oki, nulla. prova da windows e dimmi qualcosa
<polisso> a risentirci
<polisso> e grazie
<Francesco_Sole> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa mica come installare Plank Change Themer?
<LostInMyHead> no
<Francesco_Sole> LostInMyHead Tu sei ovunque...
<Francesco_Sole> C'è anche jester-
<Francesco_Sole> :o
<LostInMyHead> Francesco_Sole: non è supporto passa in chat e segnalami un link che vediamo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Francesco_Sole> LostInMyHead più che altro non ho capito come installarlo visto che ho preso i repository da noobslab ma non riesco a proseguire... ora ti mando il link.
<LostInMyHead> si ma non so cosè, di che si tratta e dove lo trovo?
<LostInMyHead> e passa in chat va...
<zgorbyo> buongiorno a tutti
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<Francesco_Sole> Buongiorno zgorbyo!
<zgorbyo> al riavvio mi trovo con un cursore rosso lampeggiante
<zgorbyo> non va avanti
<Francesco_Sole> Qual è il tuo sistema operativo e che versione utilizzi?
<LostInMyHead> che cursore?
<LostInMyHead> di che sistema?
<zgorbyo> devo aver fatto 'aggiornamento del sistema e selezionato il driver proprietario testato
<zgorbyo> prima del riavvio
<zgorbyo> avevo appena installato
<Francesco_Sole> Sono l'unico a cui non appaiono i drivers proprietari? XD
<zgorbyo> ubuntu studio 1410
<LostInMyHead> Francesco_Sole: dipende dall'hardware
<LostInMyHead> zgorbyo: ma di che curdore parli?
<Francesco_Sole> LostInMyHead è il secondo PC su cui non rivela drivers proprietari e va avanti con quelli di default.
<zgorbyo> all avvio rimne bloccato con un cursore rosso piatto lampeggiante in cima allo schermo in alto a sinistra
<zgorbyo> niente schermata nera
<zgorbyo> con sto cursore
<zgorbyo> avevo da poco installato
<zgorbyo> il sistema operativo
<Francesco_Sole> zgorbyo ma riesci ad accedere al desktop?
<LostInMyHead> Francesco_Sole: se i driver prorpietari non supportano più il tuo driver può capitare
<zgorbyo> no non posso accedere al desktop
<Francesco_Sole> LostInMyHead peccato che senza drivers proprietari di tanto in tanto si verifichino dei glitch grafici :\
<LostInMyHead> zgorbyo:  che driver proprietari hai installato?
<LostInMyHead> zgorbyo: prima o dopo del grub
<Francesco_Sole> zgorbyo prova ad accedere da una live CD e ad installarli su quella.
<zgorbyo> e una gefrce 9600
<LostInMyHead> Francesco_Sole: e a cosa occorrerebbe???
<Francesco_Sole> Se i drivers proprietari danno problemi anche sulla Live CD il problema sono quelli.
<Francesco_Sole> Magari la rimozione potrebbe risolverne il problema (?)
<LostInMyHead> Francesco_Sole: scusa fammi capire... li installeresti sul livecd per poi riavviare e pensare di ritrovarli una volta riavviata la livecd???
<zgorbyo> mi dava la possibilità di selezionarne 6 o 7 , io ho selezionato lìunico che era anche testato
<LostInMyHead> Francesco_Sole:fose non hai capito come funziona la livecd
<Francesco_Sole> LostInMyHead installandoli sulla Live CD potrà accorgersi SEMPLICEMENTE se il problema siano quelli oppure no, comprendi?
<Francesco_Sole> :o
<Francesco_Sole> Guarda che so bene come funziona ed il mio consiglio era proprio perché una volta che riavvi la Live CD viene ripristinata quindi se li testa li che male c'è?
<zgorbyo> se faccio super + f1 mi chiede il login
<LostInMyHead> Francesco_Sole: ma come cavolo faresti ad applicare le modifiche se per farlo devi riavviare il sistema e la livecd non memorizzerebbe le modifiche?
<zgorbyo> non sembra bloccato
<Francesco_Sole> Potrebbe pur sempre installare il SO su una USB che non utilizza e testarlo li.
<LostInMyHead> zgorbyo: calma un attimo che nvidia non sono il mio forte
<Francesco_Sole> Live CD in caso di problemi ed installazion su una USB qualunque per i test, non è difficile!
<Francesco_Sole> ;)
<CIAOBUBU> zgorbyo qual'è ilproblema?
<jester-> zgorbyo: devi rimuovere il driver da recovery
<jester-> zgorbyo: devi partire in recovery mode (ripristino) quando arrivi al menu fai un fischio
<zgorbyo> con shift all avvio?
<Francesco_Sole> Si, devi tenerlo premuto!
<zgorbyo> mi pare che non lo fa
<Francesco_Sole> Una volta eliminato il driver proprietario controlla l'integrità del sistema operativo sempre da recovery mode.
<Francesco_Sole> Devi tenerlo premuto non appena parte il bip di accensione!
<zgorbyo> non si puo fare niente da riga di comando?
<zgorbyo> sono riuscito aloggarmi in modalita terminale
<glpiana> zgorbyo, se accedi alla riga di comando certo che si può
<zgorbyo> solo che col pastebin è un casino
<Francesco_Sole> Credo che sia l'unico modo per rimuoverlo zgorbyo, anche perché in recovery mode è praticamente tutto testuale.
<glpiana> zgorbyo, vediamo se sei in rete. ping -c3 www.google.it
<zgorbyo> ok
<glpiana> zgorbyo, se vedi che i pacchetti sono andati e tornati installiamo pastebinit così ci puoi mandare gli output in automatico
<gigirock> !info pastebinit
<zgorbyo> yeah
<ubot-it> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Francesco_Sole> zgorbyo prima di rivolgerti a noi hai controllato se sul forum qualcuno ha avuto il tuo stesso problema?
<zgorbyo> a dire il vero no
<glpiana> Francesco_Sole, per cortesia
<jester-> zgorbyo: Francesco_Sole non sovrapporti per cortesia o non si capisce una sega
<jester-> che poi vai a spanne
<Francesco_Sole> Sovrappormi a cosa?
<Francesco_Sole> :O
<zgorbyo> ping: unknown host www.google.it
<glpiana> zgorbyo, allora pinga o no?
<glpiana> zgorbyo, è connessi via cavo?
<zgorbyo> si
<zgorbyo> col cavo esatto
<glpiana> zgorbyo, scrivi: sudo dhclient
<zgorbyo> ok
<zgorbyo> fatto
<glpiana> zgorbyo, riprova il ping
<zgorbyo> ok
<zgorbyo> comando ping non trovato
<zgorbyo> forse si intendeva ecc..
<glpiana> zgorbyo, se prima c'era...
<CIAOBUBU> aspetta
<CIAOBUBU> prova
<glpiana> CIAOBUBU, non si fanno prove su questo canale
<CIAOBUBU> sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0
<glpiana> ah, lol
<glpiana> avevo capito male :D
<glpiana> zgorbyo, se non pinga dai il comando suggerito da CIAOBUBU
<CIAOBUBU> il dhclientha bisogno in primo luogo che la periferica sia attiva, in secondo luogo devi specificare la periferica
<CIAOBUBU> glpiana, LOL
<glpiana> zgorbyo, se riesci ad andare in rete dai: sudo apt-get install pastebinit             e vediamo se te lo installa
<zgorbyo> ok adesso lo trova il comando
<zgorbyo> ping:unknown host
<glpiana> zgorbyo, lasciamo perdere e andiamo al dunque
<glpiana> zgorbyo, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<CIAOBUBU> forse la periferica nn è la eth0..
<glpiana> zgorbyo, ti elencherà un po' di pacchetti. tu scrivi: sudo apt-get purge   seguito dal nome dei pacchetti elencati (magari nvidia-common tienilo che male non fa)
<glpiana> CIAOBUBU, fa nulla, non è necessario che vada in rete ora
<zgorbyo> al comando di ciaobubu
<zgorbyo> errore leggendo i flag dell interfaccia:nessun device corrispondente
<CIAOBUBU> ecco appunto
<CIAOBUBU> vabbè continua senza connessione, faremo a meno di pastebin
<zgorbyo> okok allora vado col grep
<zgorbyo> come si fa la barra verticale?
<glpiana> zgorbyo, shift + \
<zgorbyo> mi fa un altro carattere §
<zgorbyo> § anche qui
<glpiana> zgorbyo, e che tastiera hai?
<zgorbyo> generica tastiera con kit wireless cinese con ouse
<Francesco_Sole> Cosa c'entra la tastiera adesso?
<Francesco_Sole> '-'
<jester-> Francesco_Sole: se è settata ammaregana o altro
<glpiana> zgorbyo, vabbè, saltiamo anche sta roba e scrivi: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<zgorbyo> ok
<Francesco_Sole> Di default è impostata in inglese e lui ha detto che aveva appena installato quindi ci si va per logica, non credi?
<jester-> Francesco_Sole: credo che continui a spammare ti tolgo la parola
<Francesco_Sole> Ma quando avrei spammato scusa?
<zgorbyo> intanto qui sta lavorando....
<glpiana> Francesco_Sole, basta per cortesia
<zgorbyo> ha finito
<glpiana> zgorbyo, oki, riavvia
<zgorbyo> riavvio?
<glpiana> zgorbyo, oki, riavvia
<zgorbyo> comando per riavvio?
<Francesco_Sole> reset
<jester-> reboot
<Francesco_Sole> Non era reset? :o
<zgorbyo> oh wow molto semplice
<glpiana> Francesco_Sole, ultimo avviso
<Francesco_Sole> Ma che avrei fatto? ._.
<glpiana> zgorbyo, con sudo davanti: sudo reboot
<Francesco_Sole> Vabè, qui qualcuno ha le scatole girate oggi, mah.
<zgorbyo> ok glpiana procedo
<zgorbyo> adesso mi riparte e mi dice system proble detected o qlcs di simile
<zgorbyo> ho fatto la segnalazione
<zgorbyo> adesso sembra ripartito
<zgorbyo> quidi adesso che faccio colla scheda avideo^
<zgorbyo> ?
<jester-> Francesco_Sole: per controversie prego joinare #ubuntu-it-ops
<jester-> zgorbyo: che scheda  hai
<zgorbyo> mi pare geforce 9600 ma adesso vedo in sysinfo
<jester-> zgorbyo: lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> zgorbyo, il problema si è verificato installando i drive rporprietari. ma come li hai installati?
<zgorbyo> dalla finestra impostazioni - software e aggiornamenti - driver aggiuntivi
<zgorbyo> la scheda è una NVIDIA Corporation G94 GeForce 9600 GT   rev a1
<zgorbyo> ho selezionato l'unico tra 5 che mi veniva certificato come testato
<zgorbyo> tutti glia ltri erano solo proprietario
<zgorbyo> e po x server
<glpiana> zgorbyo, ma l atu ascheda ti da problemi ora con i driver open che sta usando?
<zgorbyo> non credo
<zgorbyo> mi gira anche dcompiz
<zgorbyo> anzi mi girava
<jester-> zgorbyo: che driver avevi installato
<zgorbyo> adesso sembra non rispondere + ai comandi
<jester-> zgorbyo: dovrebbe andare col 304
<zgorbyo> 331133
<zgorbyo> solo quello è taggato come testato
<jester-> zgorby 331 non va di sicuro prova installare il 304
<zgorbyo> il 304 mi risulta solo proprietario
<zgorbyo> vado con quello che se non mi dice che è testato?
<jester-> zgorbyo: sono tutti proprietari i nvidia adesso stara usando l'open nouveau
<zgorbyo> si esatto
<jester-> zgorbyo: sudo apt-get install nividia-304
<zgorbyo> procedo immediatamente
<jester-> zgorbyo: se si incarta come prima sai cosa farfe
<jester->  fare
<zgorbyo> certo
<zgorbyo> cavolo sono senza connessione adesso
<zgorbyo> devo aver disabilitato la rete dal bios
<zgorbyo> che quando non capivo quale era il problema sembrava voler fare il boot dalla rete
<zgorbyo> allora gli ho disabilitato l'oprom se non sbaglio
<zgorbyo> vediamo se è come dico io
<zgorbyo> riavvio adesso tato riparte
<zgorbyo> qualcuno sa come arrivare a questa opzione?
<zgorbyo> intendo nel bio?
<zgorbyo> bios
<jester-> zgorbyo: opzione di che
<zgorbyo> non mi figurava più la connessione di rete
<jester-> zgorbyo: load setup deault
<zgorbyo> ho pensato che avevo disabilitato qualcosa nel bios relativo al but da lan
<jester-> deve essere disabilitato il boot da lan
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ripristina i valori predefiniti nel BIOS/UEFI
<zgorbyo> mi pare che coi setup default aevevo dei probemi con sta scheda madre con linux
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: allora riattiva semplicemente la rete
<Joshua^Dunamis> dal BIOS/UEFI
<zgorbyo> la scheda è una asus p5kpl-se e ho dovuto installare da dvd cosa che non faccio ormai da annie anni
<zgorbyo> che nnon trovavo il modo di fargli  fare il boot da usb dive
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: avevo una scheda simile nel mio ex pc
<zgorbyo> buono a sapersi
<Joshua^Dunamis> sempre Asus P5... e qualcosa
<zgorbyo> speriamo lo stesso bios
<zgorbyo> ok ho resettato il bios
<zgorbyo> adesso vediamo se boota
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok vedi... forse hai sostituito qualche componente negli anni che andava disabilitato nel Bios? Cmq prova con i default...
<zgorbyo> molto leto all avvio
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: fornisci però qualche dettaglio... hai installato schede di rete, video o altro di diverso su quel pc?
<zgorbyo> adesso flasha di continuo lo schermo
<zgorbyo> forse adesso ha smesso
<zgorbyo> adesso sembra a posto la connessione è tornata
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: se non ci fornisci le risposte alle domande amico, è difficile poterti aiutare
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok menomale
<zgorbyo> nono + tutto oko
<zgorbyo> era molto lento
<zgorbyo> adesso riprovo ad installre
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: quanti sistemi operativi hai su quel pc?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: gi altri come vanno?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: hai avuto sbalzi di tensione elettrica mentre usavi il pc?
<zgorbyo> per ora solo uno
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: hai installato componenti hardware su quel pc?
<zgorbyo> non che uio sappia
<zgorbyo> instalato niente
<zgorbyo> sta installando nvidia 304
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok, allora il farfallio schermo era il driver credo
<zgorbyo> cmq ora non sfarfalla piu
<zgorbyo> ok installato il driver
<zgorbyo> riavvio per vedere che succede no?
<Joshua^Dunamis> direi anzi spegni... dopo due minuti accendi...
<Joshua^Dunamis> spegni in modo corretto: arresta il sistema
<zgorbyo> ok
<zgorbyo> comemai mi dici di aspettare 2 minuti?
<zgorbyo> (adesso é spento)
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: per una specie di reset di corrente per la scheda madre... prova... ci vorrebbe altro ma intanto vedi che succede così!
<zgorbyo> tra poco riavvio
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok... cioè se il caricamento del Bios è lento... non è un buon segnale!!
<zgorbyo> in effetti sembra molto lento
<zgorbyo> sto riavviando vediamo come va
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: il punto è... o sta per saltarti qualcosa a livello hardware o nel bios devi modificare qualcosa... ma ci dai poche info e non saprei che cosa dovresti toccare
<zgorbyo> ok adesso vediamo
<zgorbyo> allora scusa ma il fatto è che è il primo pc desktop con cui mi trovo ad avere a che fare da ann
<zgorbyo> anni
<zgorbyo> e mi sembrava che il bios fosse lento a ccaricare
<zgorbyo> ma non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: pensa che io all'inverso ho avuto sempre pc desktop e solo ora ho un portatile :)
<zgorbyo> ehehe joshia
<zgorbyo> tu che conosci questa scheda madre
<Joshua^Dunamis> più o meno
<zgorbyo> a te ti ci metteva un po da quando schiacciavi del immediatamente all avvio^
<zgorbyo> per caricare il bios?
<zgorbyo> tipo qualche secondo
<Joshua^Dunamis> che io ricordi no
<Joshua^Dunamis> però quando cominciai ad avere problemi hardware si
<zgorbyo> se invece premo del dopo un po il bios carica subitp o quasi
<zgorbyo> cmq sembra incantato
<Joshua^Dunamis> mmm... ma sto pc l'hai preso nuovo, ce l'hai da tanto? prima come andava?
<zgorbyo> devo disinstallare di nuovo nvidio mi sa
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ritorno al punto di prima... forse vi è un componente hardware installato fisicamente dopo e dovresti disabilitare dal bios il componente onboard sostituito
<jester-> zgorbyo: su un antico reperto ho una 6200 e funza col 304
<jester-> a maggior ragione dovrebbe andare meglio una 9000
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: io avevo una Nvidia GeoForse 7300 SE e andava bene col 304
<zgorbyo> il driver open source sembra andare bene
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: dovresti anche vedere i settaggi ACPI dal Bios... per esempio faccendo assegnare gli IRQ al sistema operativo... sono solo alcune idee che mi vengono in mente sperando che non ci sia qualcosa che sta per rompersi...
<zgorbyo> azz
<zgorbyo> mi aiuteresti a settarla come si deve sta scheda madre?
<zgorbyo> sono nel bios adesso
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: dovrei conoscere la storia di quel pc compà! Una cosa fondamentale è sapere se è stato installato hardware diverso da quello originale
<zgorbyo> cmq sono su ahcp
<zgorbyo> nel bios devo settare qualcosa?
<zgorbyo> suspend mode, acpi support ecc
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: es. personale: un sovracarico di corrente bruciò la mia scheda di rete... ne installai una manualmente ma... naturalmente dal bios (ogni volta che lo riportavo di default) dovevo disabilitare la scheda di rete onboard (quella bruciata)
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: se vedi acpi 2.0 abilita quello intanto
<zgorbyo> figura disabled guarda caso
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok ma ne hai un'altra
<Joshua^Dunamis> ?
<zgorbyo> suspend mode che faccio?
<zgorbyo> no solo una
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: che cosa dice ora suspend mode?
<zgorbyo> auto
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok e le altre opzioni?
<zgorbyo> acpi apic enabled
<Joshua^Dunamis> poi?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ah ok
<zgorbyo> passiajmo all apm configuration?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: lascia auto lì
<Joshua^Dunamis> che dice apm configuration?
<zgorbyo> restore on ac power loss              power off
<zgorbyo> tutto il resto disbled
<zgorbyo> va bene cosi?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: lascia così per adesso.... vai nella sezione hardware o componenti hardware, guarda come è la situazione lì
<zgorbyo> non c'è auto per apic acpi
<zgorbyo> solo enable e disable
<Joshua^Dunamis> ma ora come stanno? quali compoenti ci sono?
<zgorbyo> era rifetito a prim mi hai detto lascia auto
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: azz e ora rispondi :D cmq sì lascia auto
<zgorbyo> nonc'è l'opzione auto
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: che schermata hai ora davanti?
<zgorbyo> lascio on o off e poi passiamo ai componenti
<zgorbyo> power acpi apic support
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: così ci confondiamo e non risolviamo nulla
<zgorbyo> posso fare solo si o no
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok dai il supporto acpi
<zgorbyo> auto nn è contempleto
<zgorbyo> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ma allora auto ndo' stava?
<zgorbyo> suspend mode
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok ok va bene auto
<zgorbyo> ok
<zgorbyo> adesso sono su main
<Joshua^Dunamis> vai dove ti elenca i componenti hardware
<zgorbyo> primary master ide
<zgorbyo> sata 1
<Joshua^Dunamis> poi?
<zgorbyo> in main niente altro
<zgorbyo> ho un hd staccato poi che hai windows installato speriamo non mi crei casini quando lo attacco
<zgorbyo> salvo e riavvio?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: in che senso hai un hd staccato... attacalo, il windows è presente nel tuo grub?
<Joshua^Dunamis> perchè è staccato quell'hd?
<zgorbyo> perche avevo dei problemi a installare linux
<zgorbyo> e ho semplificato un po
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: in realtà hai complicato
<zgorbyo> adesso se lo attacco mi fa casini?
<zgorbyo> azz
<Joshua^Dunamis> probabile si... cmq è rimediabile ma tocca sbattersi un po'
<zgorbyo> ok intanto cerchiamo di partire
<zgorbyo> salvo e esco?
<Joshua^Dunamis> si ma adesso se attacchi l'hd che succede? probabilmente ti parte solo windows e non vede il grub che va installato nel MBR ... cmq salva e vedi che succede
<zgorbyo> allora per ora riavvio senza riattaccare il disco
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: attacca l'hd, ripristina il bios, salva e riavvia. Molto probabilmente partirà solo windows... in caso cmq si può rimediare
<zgorbyo> sembra ripartito bene
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: bon ok il pc è tuo, fai come credi D
<zgorbyo> ok allora spengo  riattacco il disco
<zgorbyo> nono
<zgorbyo> faccio come dici tu
<zgorbyo> spento aspe che attacco io disco
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: non è come dico io... Linux accetta il boot da diversi SO ma poi cambiano i nomi dei dischi percui se vuoi un pc che ti funziona bene e configurato bene... deve avere tutto apposto...
<zgorbyo> ok sono nel bios
<zgorbyo> certo sono d accordo
<Joshua^Dunamis> quanti hd hai?
<Joshua^Dunamis> penso 2
<Joshua^Dunamis> a sto punto
<zgorbyo> adesso vede un sata 2
<Joshua^Dunamis> e certo
<zgorbyo> e meno male
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ma windows pretende di stare sul primo hd, anzi prima partizione del primo hd
<zgorbyo> deve scomparire
<ExPBoy> ?
<zgorbyo> che faccio resetto?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ora dovresti capire qual'è quello in cui c'è windows...
<Joshua^Dunamis> a sto punto è sata2 credo
<zgorbyo> dovrebbe essere quello che ho attaccato adesso
<zgorbyo> l'ho identificato col nome
<zgorbyo> si + sata2
<zgorbyo> che faccio riavvio?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: amico lo vuoi un consiglio... fatti un backup dei dati... lascia tutti gli hd attaccati... installa prima windows.. e poi Ubuntu da capo... ci vuole un reset generale perché la situazione è un po' incasinata... tutto rimediabile ma si perde molto tempo specialmente andando avanti via chat
<zgorbyo> ah ok
<zgorbyo> ma io windowsnon lo voglio proprio
<ExPBoy> e fai male
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: allora salva solo i dati e poi tramite gparted elimini la partizione di windows
<zgorbyo> va be reinstallo con tutti dischi collegati
<zgorbyo> non ho dati da salvare
<Joshua^Dunamis> io adesso vado a magna'... in caso ci becchiamo dopo
<zgorbyo> e il discorso è se gparted lo posso usare o no una volta che il di dischi sono collegati no?
<zgorbyo> anche io
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: perfect... allora in caso ci si ritrova dopo... in ogni caso... se non vuoi windows, non hai dati da salvare, ecc... quando avvi la live di ubuntu (senza installare) apri GParted, seleziona gli hd che vuoi formattare, elimini e ricrei tutte le partizioni... ma nel dettaglio vediamo dopo... se ci si ritrova qui...
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: si GParted lo puoi usare proprio perchè gli hd sono attaccati
<zgorbyo> cmq è ripartito!!!
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: è ripartito che cosa?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Ubuntu, Windows?
<zgorbyo> ubuntu
<ExPBoy> il motorino
<zgorbyo> e vede tutti i dischi
<Joshua^Dunamis> cmq a dopo ora stacco....
<zgorbyo> quindi adesso credo che con gparted non dovrei avere prob
<zgorbyo> ok grazie e ea dopo
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: GParted devi usarlo dalla versione Live
<zgorbyo> ahhh
<Joshua^Dunamis> eh si
<Joshua^Dunamis> se vuoi fare tutto fresco e pulito
<zgorbyo> ok allora mangiamo
<Joshua^Dunamis> direi... ;)
<zgorbyo> grazie ancora
<zgorbyo> e buon appetito
<Joshua^Dunamis> altrettanto!!
<bio31> ragazzi non riesco a cancellare una partizione in una usb potete darmi una mano?
<bio31> nessuno online?
<jester-> bio31: se è una di quelle con  boot winz non c'è verso
<zgorbyo> ciao jester sto formattando un hd sata da live version
<zgorbyo> che file system uso?
<jester-> zgorbyo: cosa ci devi mettere
<zgorbyo> dati credo
<zgorbyo> ext3?
<jester-> zgorbyo: da leggere e scrivere con linux?
<zgorbyo> si esatto
<zgorbyo> non sistema op
<jester-> zgorbyo: ext4
<zgorbyo> ok
<zgorbyo> procedo
<Artorias> Salve a tutti. vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio pc, ma prima di avviare l'installazione devo partizionare l'hard disk oppure posso decidere successivamente quanto spazio dedicare al nuovo sistema operativo ?
<jester-> Artorias: dipende dal tipo
<Artorias> cioè ?
<jester-> Artorias: se affianco a winz se da solo se home separata o no
<Artorias> Grazie :)
<zgorbyo> Joshua^Dunamis ci sei?
<zgorbyo> ho fatto la formattazione da live
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: bene
<zgorbyo> ma noto che i dischi adesso che ho ribootato da hd
<zgorbyo> non sembrano disonibili
<zgorbyo> disponibili
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ovvio sono vuoti
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: avvia da live e posta il risultato di sudo fdisk -l
<zgorbyo> ok allora riavvio col disco
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: si disco inteso CFD
<Joshua^Dunamis> CD
<Joshua^Dunamis> o penna USB
<Joshua^Dunamis> insomma avvia Ubuntu Live
<zgorbyo> non sono riuscito a fare il boot da usb
<gigirock> ma 2ndo voi si riuscira' ad installare avviando dal file iso avviato dal boot di win7 ?
<zgorbyo> tu come facevi?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok va bene anche da CD ma sempre senza installare per ora, Avvia Ubuntu senza installare... in sessione LIve da CD
<zgorbyo> ok sta avviando
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok
<zgorbyo> facevi qualcosa in particolare per avviare da usb?
<zgorbyo> non ci sono riuscito
<krabador> gigirock, se monti la iso in win7 con un tool , puoi installare dentro windows
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: io, preparavo la chiave USB la inserivo e poi davo priorità nel bios all'avvio da USB ma quella scheda madre la riconosce solo se è attacata
<gigirock> krabador, no il menu di boot di win7 permette anche di lanciare le iso, quindi il os windows non si carica...
<zgorbyo> e io le ho fatte ste cose
<gigirock> Joshua^Dunamis, di solito f12 da il menu per il boot manuale
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: in ogni caso per ora avvia da CD
<krabador> gigirock, non ho mai provato
<zgorbyo> si sta avviando
<Joshua^Dunamis> gigirock: si adesso nel Portatile funziona così, col tasto ESC (particolarità di Asus)
<gigirock> Joshua^Dunamis, si dipende dai bios
<Joshua^Dunamis> si
<zgorbyo> fatto sudo fdisk -l
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: usa !pastebin e metti il risultato
<Joshua^Dunamis> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zgorbyo> paste.ubuntu.com/9528932
<zgorbyo> paste.ubuntu.com/9528932/
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: hai due hd vero?
<zgorbyo> si
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: mi sa che hai anche due linux installati o forse hai due formattazioni ext4
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: fai una cosa dammi anche il risultato di sudo df -h
<zgorbyo> ok
<zgorbyo> paste.ubuntu.com/9528979/
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: mi puoi postare anche le schermate di GParted? Per sda e sdb
<poljek> salve
<LostInMyHead> salve
<poljek> ho scaricato ubuntu ma mi chiede un supporto cd
<poljek> come posso fare a istallarlo se non ho il lettore nel netbook?
<zgorbyo> procedo
<LostInMyHead> puoi metterlo su usb
<poljek> ho provato con la pennetta ma non so come fare
<Joshua^Dunamis> poljek: ovvio la ISO VA scompattata o su cd o su penna usb
<LostInMyHead> !usb | poljek
<ubot-it> poljek: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<poljek> ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: !image
<LostInMyHead> !winusb | poljek se sei in windows
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<LostInMyHead> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<zgorbyo> salvo copio negli appunti la schermata?
<zgorbyo> non credo mi permetta di salvare alcunchè
<tull> ciao a tutti, avrei un problema con openoffice 3.2 su ubuntu 10.04,  openoffice appare con i pulsanti non integrati in gnome
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: usa i link che di sopra anzi te li reinvio. Li carichi l'immagine e poi incolli l'URL
<Joshua^Dunamis> !IMAGE
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<LostInMyHead> tull: spiacente ma tale versione non è più supportata
<poljek> quindi devo scaricare un programmino?
<zgorbyo> non me la lascia lasvare
<tull> ciao a tutti, avrei un problema con openoffice 3.2 su ubuntu 10.04,  openoffice appare con i pulsanti non integrati in gnome
<poljek> quello del link?
<LostInMyHead> 1usbwin | poljek
<zgorbyo> sono coll versione live da cd
<LostInMyHead> !usbwin | poljek
<ubot-it> poljek: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: beh si perchè è su cd
<poljek> ok
<poljek> grazie
<LostInMyHead> tull: la versione non è più supportata
<tull> LostInMyHead, ho provato ad installare dal sito la versione nuova ma è troppo complicato
<zgorbyo> e lo so
<LostInMyHead> no la 10.04 non è più supportata
<tull> ah ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: se ti fidi proverei un collegamento vnc ma adesso non ricordo su Ubuntu se in live già è presente il server vnc (chiedo lumi agli altri). Io sono su Manjaro Linux KDE adesso
<zgorbyo> sono nei casini alllora?
<LostInMyHead> !rilasci | tull
<ubot-it> tull: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<tull> purtroppo la tengo perchè mia mamma ha imparato ad usarla
<zgorbyo> si puoi entrare il pc è vergine per quanto mi riguarda
<LostInMyHead> ma non lo sarà più...
<LostInMyHead> scusate l'off-topic
<zgorbyo> poi se mi piazzi qualche bel bel virus nella scheda madre in linguaggio macchina spero solo almeno che tu lo faccia per una giusta causa
<Joshua^Dunamis> ahahha
<zgorbyo> ehehe
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: asp fammi pensare se provi a salvare l'immagine che ti dice? Salvala su uno dei due hd
<zgorbyo> allora come se fa?
<zgorbyo> non e lo fa fare
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: hai una penna usb da attaccare al volo?
<zgorbyo> posso fare copia negli appunti o carica su zimagez
<zgorbyo> vediamo sto zimagez?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: che è zimagez
<Joshua^Dunamis> ?
<zgorbyo> qualche server dove postare aspe che vedo se va
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok si ho visto carica su zimagez
<LostInMyHead> comunque te la dovrebbe lasciar salvare senza problemi
<Joshua^Dunamis> e posta l'url
<zgorbyo> si l'ha salvato
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok posta l'url
<zgorbyo> aspe che faccio l'altra
<Joshua^Dunamis> perfect
<zgorbyo> sto cercando di usare sto imgur
<zgorbyo> ho caricato i 2 file
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok ok posta l'url che le guardo...
<tull> volevo avere un consiglio, la ubuntu 14.04 lts è stabile e funzionale come la 10.04 ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> tull: se il tuo hardware la supporta si
<Joshua^Dunamis> tull: dipende se hai i requisiti di sistema
<tull> ok
<tull> grazie
<Joshua^Dunamis> tull: guarda sul sito di Ubuntu
<Joshua^Dunamis> tull: di nulla!
<tull> chissà se un giorno anche in italia preinstalleranno ubuntui
<LostInMyHead> lo fanno
<Joshua^Dunamis> tull: già succede
<zgorbyo> imgur.com/jVw2yet,h3l1p88
<tull> ma non nei negozi di informatica
<LostInMyHead> dipende dal negozio, comeunque per qualsiasi argomentazione non di supporto /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Joshua^Dunamis> tull: si anche
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok manda l'altra
<zgorbyo> imgur.com/jVw2yet,h3l1p881
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: la seconda non la carica, c'è un errore
<zgorbyo> ok
<zgorbyo> imgur.com/jVw2yet,h3l1p88 cancelletto 1
<zgorbyo> cavolo non riesco a farlo
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: è sempre la prima, quella per il disco sda, ora mi serve l'altra per il disco sdb
<zgorbyo> cancelletto uno
<zgorbyo> imgur.com/jVw2yet,h3l1p88 cancelletto uno
<zgorbyo> trovato?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: no è sempre quella sda
<zgorbyo> sono una cancelletto zero e l'altra cancelletto uno
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok ora provo io manualmente, cmq che sistema stai usando? Ubuntu che versione?
<zgorbyo> imgur.com/jVw2yet,h3l1p881#0
<zgorbyo> imgur.com/jVw2yet,h3l1p881#0
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: purtroppo su la seconda mi da una schermata di errore
<zgorbyo> imgur.com/jVw2yet,h3l1p881#1
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: caricale su un altro server
<zgorbyo> azz scusa sbagliavo ioùadesso cerco di scriverteli bene
<Joshua^Dunamis> appostooo
<zgorbyo> imgur.com/jVw2yet,h3l1p88#0
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: questa è sempre sda
<zgorbyo> imgur.com/jVw2yet,h3l1p88#1
<zgorbyo> dimmi che va
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: sempre sda, ma l'hai caricata quella sdb? Cioè vai in alto dove vedi /dev/sda (372,61) e clicca, ci dovrebbe essere anche sdb e crei lo screenshot
<LostInMyHead> zgorbyo: è mezzora che posti la stessa immagine
<zgorbyo> sono 2 diverse qui
<zgorbyo> ora ne provo un altro server
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok forse è meglio
<LostInMyHead> zgorbyo: scusa se mi son distratto ma che livecd stai usando? versione di ubuntu?
<zgorbyo> en.zimagez.com/zimage/istantanea-15122014-142715.php
<zgorbyo> ubuntu studio 1410
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: appostoo
<zgorbyo> yeeeee
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ora seguimi...
<zgorbyo> vai
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: una domanda, sto pc è stato comprato prima del 2010?
<zgorbyo> non lo so
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: windows che versione è?
<zgorbyo> è stato asseblato pezzo pezzo pian piano credo
<zgorbyo> windows non dovrebeesserci +
<zgorbyo> l'ho tolto ma c'era 8.1
<Joshua^Dunamis> azz
<Joshua^Dunamis> okk
<Joshua^Dunamis> asp
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: postami il risultato di sudo parted -l
<zgorbyo> paste.ubuntu.com/9529357/
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: quando accedi al bios, vi sono voci con parola UEFI o EFI?
<zgorbyo> se vuoi riavvio e vedo ma mi pare di o
<zgorbyo> no
<Joshua^Dunamis> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zgorbyo> non ci dobrebbe essere
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: guando avvi da CD che cosa fai? Al bios premi F12? Se si ti carica voci con la scritta UEFI davanti?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: anzi ridammi il nome della tua scheda madre
<zgorbyo> l'unico modo per fare bootare dal cd era selezionare boot solo dal cd rom
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: anzi ridammi il nome della tua scheda madre
<zgorbyo> se per caso mettevo dopo anche un disco bootava direttamente dal disco
<zgorbyo> p5kpl-se
<zgorbyo> inoltre non sembra voler riconoscere le unità usb bootabili
<zgorbyo> se no avrei fatoo volentieri a meno di farmi un dvd di installazione
<zgorbyo> coll altro computer
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: vedo voci che richiamano ad Apple Hackintosh e robe simili cmq asp sto controllando una cosa... hai una mb un po' casinista... XD
<zgorbyo> ehe da dove lo vedi?
<Joshua^Dunamis> dalle schermate che mi hai postato e anche su Google
<zgorbyo> cosa dice google
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: allora riavvia, entra con F2 nel bios e vedi se trovi una voce Secure Boot, se c'è disabilitala
<zgorbyo> si entra col del nel mio bios
<zgorbyo> non c'è secure boot c'è fast boot
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: disabilita il fast boot
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: poi devi verificare se vedi voci con la dicitura UEFI
<Joshua^Dunamis> o EFI
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: in particolare guarda nella schermata Boot
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: dove scegli l'unità di avvio
<zgorbyo> niente di tutto cio
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: allora, riapri GParted
<Joshua^Dunamis> da Live
<zgorbyo> ok riaavio da live
<Joshua^Dunamis> si
<zgorbyo> sta ancora caricando
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: tu l'unità di avvio la scegli dal bios o tramite ESC (o altro tasto che ti fa scegliere da dove avviar)?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: fai cosi, spegni il computer col CD dentro... riaccendi e premi F12... succede qualcosa?
<zgorbyo> no solo stabilendo dal bios la priorità di boot
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: se non è F12 prova ESC
<zgorbyo> in + coll inconveniente che gli hd prendono il sopravvento sul dvd anche se sono messi dopo nella sequenza di boot
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: appunto per quello
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: devi accedere alla selezione manuale del boot
<zgorbyo> aspettA ancora sta fiendo di avviare la live da cd
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: si ma devi riavviare di nuovo... però fammi vedere una cosa... devi selezionare il boot manualmente
<zgorbyo> ha avviato che faccio prendo goarted?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: no, spegni un attimo il pc, lascia il cd dentro
<zgorbyo> ahhhh
<zgorbyo> forse devo selezionare di fare l'avvio dal disco rigido?
<zgorbyo> vabe spengo intantp
<zgorbyo> ho spento che faccio
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: da quanto vedo il tasto è F8... (speriamo). Accendi e alla schermata del Bios premi F8
<Joshua^Dunamis> e dimmi che succede
<zgorbyo> avvio col cd ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> si il cd dentro. Tu appena appare la prima schermata premi F8
<zgorbyo> trovato
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: che succede?
<zgorbyo> ho il selettore di boot davanti
<Joshua^Dunamis> che dice?
<LostInMyHead> Joshua^Dunamis: dovevo spiegarmi meglio, le tabella delle partizioni GPT usate da uefi prevedono solo l'utilizzo di sole partizioni primarie. come si vedeva dall'immagine la swap sta in una partizione estesa, ciò esclude la presenza uefi
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ooooh
<Joshua^Dunamis> LostInMyHead: forse la tabella è in msdos
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: in questo modo potresti avviare anche da usb
<zgorbyo> cavolo si
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: cmq che voci ti da il boot?
<Joshua^Dunamis> LostInMyHead: anzi è in msdos la tabella
<zgorbyo> floppy drive, cdrom e 2 dischi rigidi
<Joshua^Dunamis> da quanto vedo
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: dimmi se hai voci UEFI davanti alle varie voci
<zgorbyo> nono niente
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: o meglio davanti alcune di quelle voci di boot
<LostInMyHead> Joshua^Dunamis: appunto quindi non in gpt uefi
<zgorbyo> niente
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: okkk abbiamo tolto un pensiero
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: avvia da live cd
<zgorbyo> ok
<zgorbyo> vado
<Joshua^Dunamis> yes
<Joshua^Dunamis> LostInMyHead: Il mio Notebook è uscito con FreeDos, aveva la tabella in msdos. Però ha l'UEFI. Ho ricreato la tabella in GPT per installare sia Manjaro Linux che Ubuntu col UEFI... ma nel suo caso non serve
<zgorbyo> ancora aspetto he avvia
<Joshua^Dunamis> eh si col CD va lento
<zgorbyo> ci siamo
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok vai con GParted
<zgorbyo> ok fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: quindi vuoi spazzare via windows? E avere solo Ubuntu Studio? Ti voglio ricordare che la versione 14.10 ha un supporto di soli 9 mesi, mentre una LTS (allo stato attuale la 14.04) ha il supporto per 5 anni
<zgorbyo> yes sir poi magari reinstallo
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: nel menu di GParted vi è una voce Device
<zgorbyo> vista
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: clicca e scegli la prima voce che in italiano è Crea tabella partizioni
<jester-> la studio causa kernel a bassa latenza è instabile
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: li nel live sarà in inglese
<jester-> omo avvisato.........
<Joshua^Dunamis> jester-: fatto bene ;)
<zgorbyo> 1 partition is currently available on device /dev/sda
<zgorbyo> scusa active no available sono un po fuso
<zgorbyo> dice che ci sono partizioni attive da disattivare
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: clicca col destro sulla partizione swap e scelgi swapp off o simile
<zgorbyo> fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: perfetto rivai su Create New partition table
<zgorbyo> rifaccio crea tabella partizioni?
<Joshua^Dunamis> si
<Joshua^Dunamis> formato lascia msdos e fai apply
<Joshua^Dunamis> ti dirà che perdi i dati, fai ok
<zgorbyo> fatto
<zgorbyo> adesso è tutta unallocated
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: bene, ora vai su sdb e fai la stessa cosa
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: si
<zgorbyo> fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: perfetto ora come mio consiglio ti direi di avere una partizione /home separata ma andiamo con ordine... quanta memoria ram hai?
<zgorbyo> si direbbe 2 gb
<Joshua^Dunamis> apri un terminale e digita mem e dimmi il risultato
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: scusa digita free
<zgorbyo> total 2048844
<zgorbyo> 2gb
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> si
<Joshua^Dunamis> ora vai in sda
<zgorbyo> fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> e nel menù trovi partition
<Joshua^Dunamis> fai create new partition e come dimensione dagli 2048 formato swap-linux
<zgorbyo> new?
<Joshua^Dunamis> sì
<zgorbyo> fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok, per sicurezza mi posti l'immagine?
<zgorbyo> imgur.com/9Ylkbb7
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: benissimo, ora crea una nuova partizione formato ex4 con journaling
<zgorbyo> sempre in sda?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: dagli una dimensione di 30.720
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: si sempre sda
<Joshua^Dunamis> 30.720 mb
<zgorbyo> il journaling dove lo prendo?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: si poi a quello ci pensiamo dopo, per ora ext4
<zgorbyo> partizione estes o primaria?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: primaria
<zgorbyo> ok fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> perfetto, crea un'altra partizione ext4 e dagli tutto il resto come dimensione
<Joshua^Dunamis> poi postami l'immagine
<zgorbyo> sempre primaria?
<Joshua^Dunamis> sì
<zgorbyo> imgur.com/PHsvGeD
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: bien, clicca su Apply
<zgorbyo> apply all operations
<Joshua^Dunamis> e digli ok al messaggio di loss data
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: esatto
<zgorbyo> fatto
<zgorbyo> che si fa ora?
<Joshua^Dunamis> apposto, ora del secondo hd che vuoi fare adesso? Lo si potrebbe usare come disco dati
<zgorbyo> sono decisamente d'accordo
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: vai su sdb
<zgorbyo> fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok fai crea new partition e gli diamo una formattazione ntfs
<Joshua^Dunamis> tutto intero
<Joshua^Dunamis> su sdb !!
<zgorbyo> primario
<Joshua^Dunamis> sì
<zgorbyo> apply all^
<Joshua^Dunamis> esactly
<zgorbyo> fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> perfetto, adesso riavvia sempre dal cd live... e passiamo all'installazione...
<zgorbyo> siamo pronti al rivvio^
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: esatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: tu avvia in live cd sempre
<Joshua^Dunamis> (per ora)
<zgorbyo> ok
<zgorbyo> potevo avviare da pendrive azz
<zgorbyo> invece ancora stiamo ad aspettare
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: se ce l'hai pronta si
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: cmq è lo stesso, un po più lento però
<zgorbyo> ce lho ce lho
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: sempre Ubuntu Studio 14.10?
<zgorbyo> senti la dimensionedelle partizioni va bene anche se poi gli carico altri 2gb di ram^
<zgorbyo> si sempre lui
<zgorbyo> ok siamo pronti
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: beh se gli metti altri 2 gb la partizione swap andrebbe ridimensionata, cmq in caso ci penserai dopo o al limite lo facciamo ora tramite GParted
<zgorbyo> beh lo possiamo fare già ora?
<Joshua^Dunamis> si
<Joshua^Dunamis> apri GParted
<zgorbyo> fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> seleziona la prima partizione dei 30 gb e col destro scegli Resize/move
<zgorbyo> fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> nel primo campo dove c'è qualcosa come Before o roba del genere gli metti 2048, poi clicca sull'altra casella della dimensione e dai ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> posta l'immagine
<zgorbyo> imgur.com/GHxNNIT
<Joshua^Dunamis> si clicca su Resize/Move
<zgorbyo> fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: perfetto... ora postami una nuova immagine
<zgorbyo> imgur.com/8icDBN2
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: non è cambiato nulla
<zgorbyo> non mi hai detto quanto mettere
<zgorbyo> 2048?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: allora non confondiamoci ora...
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: clicca col destro sulla partizione sda2 e fai Resize/Move
<zgorbyo> fatto
<zgorbyo> free space preceding?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: dove c'è Free space preceding metti 2048
<Joshua^Dunamis> si
<zgorbyo> fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: poi clicca sulla casella vuota in basso dovrebbe cambiare il numero anche di quella in mezzo, senza far nulla clicchi sul tasto Resize/Move
<zgorbyo> fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> appena ti torna la schermata di sda manda l'immagine
<zgorbyo> moving a partition might cause your os fail to boot
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: si dagli ok
<zgorbyo> vuoi immagine prima o vado
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: vai  e poi mi fai vedere il risultato
<zgorbyo> fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> bien
<Joshua^Dunamis> intanto carica l'immagine, nel frattempo clicca col destro sulla swap e fai swapoff
<zgorbyo> imgur.com/gxxU7ez
<zgorbyo> fatto swapoff
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok, ora fai Resize/Move sulla swap
<zgorbyo> ok
<zgorbyo> vado collamaximum size?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: esatto, cioè estendi alla fine fino a che free space following risulti 0
<zgorbyo> ok fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: fai click su Resize/Move e posta l'immagine
<Joshua^Dunamis> a operazione terminata
<zgorbyo> imgur.com/OKctkLo
<zgorbyo> apply all operations?
<porto942> salve a tutti ho bisogno di una mano
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: riapri resize/move su swap e togli quel 1 mb nella casella in basso, scrivici 0 e clicca sulla prima casella e poi rivai con Resize/Move
<gigirock> !mano
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mano'
<gigirock> porto942, spara la domanda con dovizia di particolari
<akis24> ! dettagli | gigirock
<ubot-it> gigirock: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<akis24> lol
<zgorbyo> ok avevo fatto male il trascinamento
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: yoh
<zgorbyo> ho fatto apply
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: adesso stai entrando nella logica, quindi se vedi la partizione swap con 4 gb e non c'è spazio allocato, fai apply a tutto e riavvia sempre dal live cd
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: scusa, cioè spazio non allocato
<LostInMyHead> akis24: magari sta precisione nei dettagli
<porto942> ragazzi ho un problema serio con la partizione di ubuntu... io ho un hd unico con installato sistema operativo ubuntu 12.04. per esigenze di lavoro sono costretto a mettere la windows 7 ice e per farlo devo convertire da extc4 a nfts. soltanto che quando clicco su gparted, clicco il mio hd, e clicco smonta mi compare errore... ovvero Impossibile sm
<porto942> ontare /dev/sda1,La partizione non può essere smontata dai seguenti punti di mount:
<porto942> È molto probabile che altre partizioni siano montate su questi punti di mount. È consigliato smontarle a mano.
<zgorbyo> la fa sempre da 4095
<porto942> come posso risolvere ?
<iodody> sera
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: mmm si ogni tanto capitano ste cavolate, cmq fai apply a tutto e mandami l'immagine
<iodody> avrei un problema nel installare ubuntu nel mio pc
<zgorbyo> adesso è 4096
<iodody> ho installato vin e mac
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: come pensavo, riavvia sempre da live
<iodody> pero mac mi fa il boot primario
<LostInMyHead> !invio | iodody
<ubot-it> iodody: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<iodody> e quando riavvio ubuntu non si riavvia
<iodody> ok riscrivo
<zgorbyo> imgur.com/l9Z99oB
<LostInMyHead> !dettagli | iodody
<ubot-it> iodody: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<porto942> gigirock hai letto la domanda? riesci a dirmi come convertire il mio hd in nfts?
<zgorbyo> riavio da liva llora^
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: si vai
<LostInMyHead> porto942: gigirock è uscito
<zgorbyo> perà stavolta faccio f8 e carico dal pennino
<porto942> come è uscito... loslnmyhead riesci ad aiutarmi tu? o è un problema?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: io tra un po' esco ma voglio farti fare i passi corretti nell'installazione poi il resto fa da solo
<porto942> se chiedo a te
<akis24> porto942: se ti serve windows crea due partizioni una per win e una per linux  cosi li hai entrambi ovvio dovrai renistallare grub  che verra' sovrascritto  e comunque per smontare la partizione devi usare un disco live  non puoi smontare il disco su cui lavori ...
<zgorbyo> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> e dovrebbe funzioare tutto
<porto942> akis24, purtroppo ho lettore cd rotto... la mia situaizone è (live con windows su pennetta), attualmente ho solo ubuntu 12.04
<porto942> per cui come devo fare?
<LostInMyHead> porto942: e comunque pialleresti ubutnu
<LostInMyHead> ubuntu con live da penneta
<akis24> porto942: creati una live su usb e avvii quella
<porto942> e ma l'ho creata e cho windows
<porto942> ma quando installo mi dice errore nel hd
<porto942> dato che non è in nfts
<iodody> dicevo ho installato ubuntu 10.4 sul mio pc in un disco separato solo per ubuntu ma in altri 2 dischi ho win7 e maverik .il problema e che maveric ha il boot prioritario e quanto ricollego i dischi ubuntu non si riavvia piu
<LostInMyHead> porto942: devi prima creare una partizione per windows da livecd
<LostInMyHead> porto942: che può essere usata anche tramite usb
<porto942> ok e come faccio a crearla da ubuntu? gparted va bene?
<zgorbyo> azz ho sbagliato ho avviato coll immagine di ubuntu 1410
<zgorbyo> devo usare lìaltro pennino
<zgorbyo> ora riavvio di nuovo
<porto942> o utilizzo crea disco d'avvio?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: si se il pennino è pronto con la live di Ubuntu Studio puoi usare quello
<LostInMyHead> !usb | porto942
<ubot-it> porto942: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<porto942> che si trova su strumenti di sistema-->amministrazione
<zgorbyo> si ho tuto
<Joshua^Dunamis> bien allora vai, premi F8 e selezioni il boot usb
<zgorbyo> ci siamo
<Joshua^Dunamis> perfetto
<zgorbyo> siamo alla selezione lingua
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: wow
<iodody> scusate ci sarebbe un posticino anche per me?
<zgorbyo> vado coll italiano o servono altre opzioni
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: appena arrivi alla schermata Installa Ubuntu ecc farmati e scegli Altro o Partizionamento manuale,
<akis24> !chiedi | iodody
<ubot-it> iodody: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: dovrebbe andare italiano, tastiera italiana, fuso orario Rome
<iodody> io l'ho gia formata la domanda e aspettavo di sapere
<Joshua^Dunamis> l'importante è la schermata Installa ubuntu...
<iodody> dicevo ho installato ubuntu 10.4 sul mio pc in un disco separato solo per ubuntu ma in altri 2 dischi ho win7 e maverik .il problema e che maveric ha il boot prioritario e quanto ricollego i dischi ubuntu non si riavvia piu
<LostInMyHead> iodody: non c'è più supporto per ubuntu 10.04
<porto942> ok io una live di ubuntu 12.04 gia ce l'hbo installata su chiavetta... quindi cosa faccio, reinstallo sisstema operativo e quando mi dice se voglio partizionare il hd, faccio partizione con windows
<LostInMyHead> !rilasci | iodody
<ubot-it> iodody: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<iodody> scusa ma ho scritto male e l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<zgorbyo> sto ancora aspettando un prompt
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: che prompt?
<zgorbyo> quella schermata che dici tu
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok dove sei giunto?
<zgorbyo> c'è la clessidra
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok
<zgorbyo> ho dato installa
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: no non devi dare installa
<zgorbyo> ancora sto aspettand la schermata che dici tu
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ah ok
<zgorbyo> ok italiano
<iodody> dicevo ho installato ubuntu 14.4 sul mio pc in un disco separato solo per ubuntu ma in altri 2 dischi ho win7 e maverik .il problema e che maveric ha il boot prioritario e quanto ricollego i dischi ubuntu non si riavvia piu
<zgorbyo> scaricare gli aggiornamentidurante installaizone+ù
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: si italiano, tastiera italiana e fuso orario, poi non ricordo o devi scegliere username e password o arriva la schermata che ti dicevo
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: no, gli aggiornamenti li fai dopo, seleziona Software di terze parti
<akis24> porto942: quando avvii la live creati una partizione ntfs per win e lascia l'altra per ubuntu   casomai dopo aver installato win dovrai reinstallare grub che verra' sovrascritto da win
<zgorbyo> azzete ho selezionato si di
<akis24> !grub | iodody
<ubot-it> iodody: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<zgorbyo> vediamo se si puo tornare indietro
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: si si può
<zgorbyo> ora dovrebbe arrivare quella schermata
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: o quella o la scelta del login name, ecc. Cmq appena arrivi li ci lavoriamo
<porto942> ma poi volendo posso tenere solo windows come sistema? perche io ho due portatili, quello di casa che utilizzo ubuntu, dove mi trovo da dio, mentre su quello di lavoro devo perforza avere windows. e quindi se partiziono una parte, sicuro che non ci sarebbero problemi? lo avevo fatto in precedenza e a volte windows non si caricava mai
 * Joshua^Dunamis spera che qualcuno legga il log del chan per una futura situazione simile...
<zgorbyo> ci siamo
<iodody> scusa una domanda se installo ubuntu affianco a vindows mi crea problemi con windows
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok, ora scegli Altro...
<zgorbyo> fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: o Partizionamento manuale
<zgorbyo> ho una sorta di disk droid
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok, ora seleziona la partizione sda2 clicca su Change o Cambia
<zgorbyo> druid
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: eh?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: mandami una schermata
<zgorbyo> niente un vecchia app tipo fdisk
<zgorbyo> non si può
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: che voci ti da sda?
<zgorbyo> niente ho il gestore partizioni
<zgorbyo> tutto a poso
<zgorbyo> sda1 swap
<zgorbyo> sda2 ext4
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok, vai su sda2 e clicca sul pulsante Cambia o Change
<zgorbyo> sda3 ext4
<akis24> iodody: hai pc con uefi  ?
<zgorbyo> ok
<zgorbyo> 30054
<zgorbyo> scusa 30065
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: si seguimi bene
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: dimmi tutte le voci della finestra che si è apperta
<gegi> ciao a tutti
<zgorbyo> solo dimensione 30065 mb
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ma come?
<zgorbyo> e usare come: non usare la partizioen
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: hai cliccato su cambia?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ah ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: metti usa come ext4 con journaling
<zgorbyo> fatto
<gegi> come attivo flash player e javascript su backtrack5?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: sotto c'è Punto di mount e li metti /
<zgorbyo> formattare la partizione=
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: si metti formattare la partizione
<zgorbyo> punto di mpunt
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: si punto di mount metti /
<Joshua^Dunamis> e dai ok
<zgorbyo> dimensione lascio 30065?
<Joshua^Dunamis> si
<zgorbyo> allora vado
<Joshua^Dunamis> si ora prendi sda3 e fai cambia
<zgorbyo> fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: usa come ext4 con journaling
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: formattare si
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: Punto di mount /home
<zgorbyo> fatto vado?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: si
<zgorbyo> fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ora ti dovrebbe apparire accanto a sda2 /
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: e accanto a sda3 /home
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: e sopra sda1 swap
<zgorbyo> si esatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: bene
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ora puoi fare installa
<zgorbyo> si
<zgorbyo> ok fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: io ti do un in bocca al lupo e il mio lavoro finisce qui... :) magari più tardi mi fai sapere come è andata... segui la procedura guidata da qui in avanti e tutto dovrebbe andare a posto
<zgorbyo> grazie assai crepi il lupo e buon proseguientodi serata
<gegi> backtrack5 r3 lo conosce qualcuno?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: thanks!!!
<akis24> !chat | gegi
<ubot-it> gegi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vante> ciao a tutti
<vante> ho problemi con alcune penne usb su cui ho bootato alcune distro (sia ubuntu che derivate). In poche parole dopo aver installato l'os correttamente, le ho formattate (gparted), ma ora ogni volta che collego la penna al pc vedo due partizioni, una che non mi lascia aprire, e l'ltra sulla quale vedo i file di boot dell'os che ci avevo installato, e n
<vante> on posso copiarci niente.
<iodody> ci sarebbe un'anima buona che mi ascolta
<vante> iodody staranno tutti incasinati
<iodody> gia mi sembrava
<akis24> vante: inserisci la usb  da terminale dai umount /dev/sdX   e dopo  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX  sostituisci la X sui comandi con la lettera della unita'  usb e dovrebbero tornare come nuove dopo le formatti con gparted  in fat32
<Guest52147> salve, posso parlare con qualcuno?
<akis24> iodody: hai pc con uefi  ?
<iodody> si
<akis24> !chiedi | Guest52147
<ubot-it> Guest52147: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<vante> grazie akis24 provo subito, ma come mai usando debian/ubuntu non le posso utilizzare come memorie, mentre se le uso su win si?
<iodody> scheda madre gigabite
<akis24> iodody: devi prestare attenzione alla guida  uefi
<akis24> !uefi | iodody
<ubot-it> iodody: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<vante> akis24: na cosa veloce, di solito x vedere lunità della periferica corrispondente all usb uso dirattamente gparted, ricordi il comando x vedere lo stesso da terminale?
<akis24> vante: prova con quel metodo vengono riscritte exnovo le usb
<vante> sure, provo subito
<iodody> scusa non so se e pertinente ma io ubuntu l'ho installato e che dopo che faccio gli aggiornamenti non si riavvia piu
<akis24> vante: dovrebbe bastarti un sudo fdisk -l per leggere la lettera di unita'
<iodody> mi rimane scermo nero
<akis24> iodody: hai installato roba non ufficiale da ppa ?
<iodody> no
<akis24> scusate mi chiamano torno dopo ..
<iodody> fatto solo aggiornamenti da programma ubuntu
<iodody> se posso ti rispiego il problema
<akis24> sono impegnato adesso dal lavoro iodody  aspetta se qualcuno legge e possa aiutarti ù
<vante> thanks akis24 a dopo
<Guest52147> ho comprato un pc usato con sistema UBUNTU 11.10 ma non mai potuto usare nessuna applicazione in quanto mancante NOME UTENTE E password per apportare ogni tipo di modifica
<Guest52147> o cambio totalmente sistema, dato che UBUNTU risulta molto complicato oppure devo trovare assolutamente un modo per rintracciare questi dati
<cybernova> Guest52147, reinstalla il sistema operativo anche perchè 11.10 non è più supportata
<Guest52147> e come si fa?
<Guest52147> quindi posso anche scegliere di mettere un altro sistema come windows XP?
<iodody> allora io ho gia installato win 7 e maverik su due dischi diversi ubuntu lo installato su un disco che e in uno slot del Cabinet con gli altri 2 dischi scollegati ubuntu si riavvia quando attaco ardisch e riavvio non si riavvia e rimane scermata nera
<LostInMyHead> iodody: non si capisce... scusa tanto ma non capisco
<iodody> cosa non capisci ??
<LostInMyHead> tutto!
<iodody> bo mi sembrava di essere stato chiaro
<iodody> ok grazie ugualmente
<iodody> vi faro la giusta pubblicita
<LostInMyHead> se non ti sai spiegare o non conosci l'italiano e la punteggiatura colpa nostra?
<Guest52147> macchè pubblicità...qui non si capisce niente con questo sistema!
<LostInMyHead> Guest52147: apparte che ti basta chiedere la password a chi ti ha venduto il computer, comunque ti è gia stato risposto che la versione 11.10 non è più supportata
<cybernova> Guest52147, si comunque puoi metterci il sistema operativo che vuoi, usa quello che ti fa più comodo
<Guest52147> ma posso farlo in modo semplice questo lavoro oppure necessita di un esperto smanettatore?
<LostInMyHead> poi da quando ti serve inserire il nome utente che si seleziona in automatico.. ma vabbhe
<Guest52147> no più che altro serve la password
<LostInMyHead> chiedi a chi ti ha venduto il pc
<cybernova> !chat | Guest52147 spostati di qua
<ubot-it> Guest52147 spostati di qua: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<naxil> ciao
<vante> akis24 sei percaso tornato al pc?
<gegi> ciao come faccio ad aggiornare flash player? firefox su lubuntu 14.04
<vante> gegi con iceweasel ho lo stesso problema, qui i giorni scorsi mi han consigliato di usare crhome
<vante> dato che non ci saranno più aggiornamenti
<gegi> quindi via firefox e dentro chrome?
<vante> cosi mi han detto...mi sembra strano xo che un broswer come mozilla non si adegui....
<vante> e se faccia un proprio flash
<gegi> mi sembra fin troppo strano
<gegi> anche perchè fino a 20 minuti fa utilizzavo firefox su un altro pc e problemi non ne dava
<gegi> a prescindere da ciò, che comandi dovrei usare con il terminale?
<cybernova> vante, gegi, firefox utilizza flashplugin-nonfree di adobe che è fermo alla versione 11 mentre chromium con il pacchetto pepperflashplugin-nonfree utilizza l'ultima versione disponibile
<gegi> ok scarico chrome
<gegi> flash è pre-installato?
<cybernova> gegi, su linux si chiama chromium e il pacchetto flash lo devi installare a parte
<gegi> si il nome lo conosco, mi interessa sapere a questo punto come installare sto benedettismo flash
<cybernova> gegi, una volta installato chromium da terminale: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<vante> thanks x la delucidazione cybernova
<vante> mi spiace abbandonare iceweasel
<cybernova> vante, iceweasel però se non erro non è presente su ubuntu ma solo su debian
<vante> si col pc che sto usando al momento monto debian
<vante> quel pepperflash lo trovo pure su questo pc, installando chromium?
<vante> uhmm ho appena provato E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<cybernova> vante, qui non si da supporto a debian ma solo ubuntu per debian c'è il canale apposito: #debian-it
<LostInMyHead> si può installare anche chrome che ha già dentro il pacchetto se non si è ostici con google
<vante> si si lo so cybernova, passavo di qui x risolvere un problema intercorso con ubuntu
<cybernova> LostInMyHead, chrome però non è presente nei repo di ubuntu ufficiali
<LostInMyHead> ok vero
<Guest38090> ci sono..
<Guest38090> come funziona ?
<hol_den> ciao
<marcowip> Ciao
<marcowip> ho bisogno di aiuto
<jjjjack> ciao, sono due giorni che impazzisco cercando di spegnere il pc, ma esso si riavviaa.posso spegnerlo solo utilizzando windows.Ho ubuntu 14.10 e in rete le soluzioni ch ho trovato non hanno funzionato
<tull_> ciao
<LostInMyHead> ciao
<enzotib> ls -lrt
<enzotib> uhm, sorry
<lusuhard> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema hardware
<lusuhard> ho rimosso un hard disk dal case e xubuntu cerca sempre di montarlo, vorrei fargli aggiornare la configurazione hw in modo tale che non lo faccia più
<cybernova> lusuhard, devi modificare il file /etc/fstab individuando la entry relativa a quel disco ed eliminarla
<lusuhard> cybernova grazie
<cristian_c> it-32, ciao
<wellsaid> ciao ragazzi, un mio amico ha un asus eeepc su cui tempo fa ho installato xubuntu, adesso per non sa quale ragione non c'è più audio. Come posso capire dovè il problema?
<cristian_c> wellsaid, gliel'hai installato tu?
<wellsaid> si qualche mese fa
<cristian_c> wellsaid, non puoi invitare il tuo amico in canale?
<wellsaid> è qua con me :P
<wellsaid> ho aperto pulseaudio e li sembra tutto regolare
<cristian_c> wellsaid, magari posta qualche schermata di pulseaudio
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<wellsaid> su alsamixer stranamente c'è un solo elemento chiamato s/pdif che si può solo mutare o attivare
<cristian_c> wellsaid, oltre a quelle di pulseaudio, posta anche schermata di alsamixer
<cristian_c> wellsaid, ma fammi indovinare
<cristian_c> il tuo amico per caso ha aggiunto repository esterni, altrimenti meglio conosciuti come ppa?
<wellsaid> non credo proprio non ci sbatte proprio coi computer, lo usava solo per aprire chrome e navigae
<wellsaid> su /etc/apt/sources.list non sembrano esserci ppa esterni
<wellsaid> poi non so dove altro controllare (uso arch da un po non ricordo i file)
<cristian_c> wellsaid, posta su pastebin: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wellsaid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9533445/
<Mario64bis> Salve qualcuno mi sa consigliare un hardware RAID controller per desktop compatibile con  win e Ubuntu 14.04 desktop oppure server, Grazie ho un raid bios ma linux non me lo vede o forse sono io che non lo so impostare.
<jester-> Mario64bis: è materia di remix_tj
<cristian_c> wellsaid, beh
<cristian_c> linrunner-tlp-saucy.list
<cristian_c> wellsaid, un ppa c'è
<wellsaid> ah si mi sa che l'avevo installato io all'epoca dovrebbe essere tlp giusto?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> e ci sono altri due pacchetti
<wellsaid> quelli dovrebbe essere chrome
<cristian_c> wellsaid, intendo nel ppa di tlp
<wellsaid> non saprei dirti, credo che ho usato il wiki per installare quella roba, è passato un po di tempo
<wellsaid> scusa ma ora devo andare domani ci perdo un altro po di tempo ;) grazie comunque per l'aiuto
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-16
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Bobbix> 'giorno a tutti. Ho un problema con le share Windows... samba mi richiede sempre user e password nonostante la share sia per Everyone o che io inserisca user e passsword corretto.
<Bobbix> Unico dubbio... l'utente windows ha nel suo nome il carattere punto (su Linux non è consentito...ma non so se possa essere questo il problema).
<glpiana> Bobbix, scrivi anche il dominio\ prima del nome utente?
<Bobbix> No, il dominio è già scritto sotto 'WORKGROUP'
<Bobbix> Comunque c'èè anche un altro problema
<Bobbix> Qualcuno s'è impossessato del mio account sul Forum Ubuntu.
<Bobbix> Il mio nome utente (questo) non risulta associato al mio indirizzo e-mail e la mia password non accede più.
<Bobbix> E' probabile che a seguito di rifacimenti vari del forum la mia utenza sia rimasta libera e qualcuno abbia registrato col mio nome utente... possibile questa cosa? A chi si deve segnalare?
<glpiana> Bobbix, non è il canale adatto. scrivi al forum seguendo le loro indicazioni
<Bobbix> E come gli scrivo?
<Bobbix> TROVATO
<Bobbix> Ho scritto... INTANTO per il problema delle share? Come mi comporto? E' possibile che il punto nel nome impedisca ad Ubuntu di accedervi?
<Bobbix> Infatti ogni volta che inserisco il nome col punto, il form ri-richiede i dati ma col nome RIPULITO del carattere speciale.
<glpiana> può darsi
<glpiana> non sono ferrato su samba, che uso liscio liscio senza menate e senza punti o caratteri speciali
<Bobbix> Su Linux non è permesso il punto nel nome utente (ne so qualcosa)... ma sulle macchine windows si... quindi se Samba poi mi chiede i dati di accesso ad una share Windows e quel sistema ha l'utente con punto in mezzo siamo(sono) fregati.
<Bobbix> Potrebbe essere un grosso limite... per fare la prova però dovrei definire un nuovo utente e provare con quello... ma non ho tempo adesso.
<Bobbix> Grazie comunque glpiana
<Bobbix> glpiana: comunque ho provato nel frattempo a definire un nuovo utente... senza punti... NIENTE DA FARE.
<Bobbix> L'errore che vedo dal log sarebbe relativo al keyring ma ho reinstallato ed ora non lo da più ma nemmeno entra (e senza messaggi stavolta).
<Bobbix> Per la cronaca sto trasferendo i file via chiavetta usb :-X
<zgorbyo> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> Bobbix, usai nautilus, dolphin o altro?
<zgorbyo> vorrei sapere se posso usare 2 schede di rete contemporaneamente per stare connesso su 2 reti: una come rete locale per interenet ed una per fare del multicasting audio
<glpiana> zgorbyo, penso non ci siano problemi, se sai come consigurarle
<zgorbyo> grazie glpiana per ora mi interessava sapere se è possibile
<zgorbyo> non ho mai fatto gaming in rete
<zgorbyo> quindi non so proprio nulla di multicast mi devo documentare
<Bobbix> glpiana: scusami eccomi... gnome, quindi Nautilus (Ubuntu 14.04 LTS)
<glpiana> Bobbix, nella lista a sinistra, in anautilus, vedi le risorse di rete, giusto?
<Bobbix> glpiana: vedo esplora rete e connetti al server
<glpiana> oki, dammi un secondo
<glpiana> un secondo per modo di dire, devo avviare l amacchina virtuale con la iso di ubuntu, ci metterò qualche minuto
<Bobbix> Se faccio esplora rete vedo i pc  che hanno in rete condivisioni, faccio doppio click su quello incriminato e mi chiede le credenziali (giustamente).
<Bobbix> All'inserimento delle credenziali è come se inserissi dati errati.. riappare sempre la finestra di richiesta. Nel log non ho errori evidenti (tranne quello di prima sul Keyring).
<Bobbix> glpiana: quanto fastidio :-) .. intanto i dati li ho già copiati a mano... ma se si riuscisse a superare il problema... tanto meglio (hey grazie).
<glpiana> Bobbix, allora, metti che il server cui ti colleghi si chiami "pippo"
<glpiana> Bobbix, nella barra di nautilus (che visualizzi premendo ctrl+L) scrivi: /pippo
<Bobbix> ok
<glpiana> dovrebbe uscire la finestra delle credenziali
<Bobbix> UHM... NO forse dovrei specificare il protocollo smb prima
<glpiana> no, basta quello se sai il nome del server
<Bobbix> NO mi da che non esiste... ma ECCO inserendo smb//pippo ottengo
<Bobbix> Messaggio d'errore non gestito: Recupero dell'elenco delle condivisioni dal server non riuscito: Connessione scaduta
<glpiana> ma se rpeferisci scrivi: smb://pippo/
<Bobbix> aspè che sil pc era andato in sospensione... un attimo scusa
<Bobbix> Questo è l'errore scrivendo: /pippo
<Bobbix> Messaggio d'errore non gestito: Errore nel recuperare informazioni per il file «/rlenti-NETPC»: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> adesso conosciamo il tuo nome e il tuo cognome :D
<Bobbix> Se invece indico anche il protocollo SMB michiede utente e passowrd
<Bobbix> ma si
<Bobbix> non è mai stato un segreto :-)
<glpiana> Bobbix, oki, controlla che il dominio sia scritto correttamente, non necessariamente è WORKGROUPS come di default
<Bobbix> no no tutto corretto
<Bobbix> Inserisco pwd e mi riappare la finestra di dialogo
<glpiana> Bobbix, boh, non so dirti. ripeto che io uso samba qui giusto perchè la rete è windows e non ho problemi di autenticazione e usando solo nome utente e dominio dell arete
<glpiana> Bobbix, fai sta prova, al posto del nome utente metti DOMINIO\nome_utente
<Bobbix> NADA
<Bobbix> Tra l'altro il dominio c'è già sotto... potrebbe anche essere un problema di windows (non è datto)
<glpiana> Bobbix, non so
<glpiana> Bobbix, potresti giusto controllare che sia in share e configurato correttamente
<Bobbix> Va una meraviglia da altri client windows... inoltre dopo i primi problemi avevo aperto la share ad everyone e infatti da win non mi chiede nemmeno user e password adesso.
<Bobbix> E' proprio Ubuntu (Samba).
<Bobbix> Vabbè dai... prima o poi ci torno con calma e lo diagnostico per bene... ma qui servirebbe il Forum che qualcuno mi ha ciullato. :-)
<glpiana> Bobbix, prova a lasciare il campo utente vuoto e ovviamente la password. o metti solo l'utente
<Bobbix> non si abilita il pulsante connetti così
<Bobbix> Vuole tutti i campi
<Bobbix> Forse è un problema dell'interfaccia... magari da command-line la mount funziona... scommettiamo?
<glpiana> prova
<Bobbix> caspita
<Bobbix> mount: tipo fs errato, opzione non valida superblocco danneggiato
<ExPBoy> eh
<Bobbix> secondo me il client ha qualche problema
<ExPBoy> secondo me c'è qualche errore di configurazione
<Bobbix> Secondo me pure... ovviamente io non ho fatto nulla oltre ad installare il sistema.
<Bobbix> Proverò a reinstallare samba e similari
<glpiana> Bobbix, dpkg -l | grep samba
<Bobbix> http://pastebin.com/FAnjjFHZ
<glpiana> Bobbix, hai tutto. boh, nonzo
<Bobbix> A me è sempre così... poi pialli il sistema risolvi questo e con la stessa installazione ti vengono fuori altri problemi che prima non avevi.
<glpiana> Bobbix, prova da live
<Bobbix> Ci rinuncio
<Bobbix> Ora sto reinstallando tutti i pacchetti di samba (vediamo se fa il miracolo)
<Bobbix> NADA
<Bobbix> Basta ... ho una vita da vivere... non posso sprecarla dietro malfunzionamenti vari... :-) Ciao e grazie a tutti.
<glpiana> lol
<zztudioz> qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi perchè al risveglio del pc dallo standby mi compare una schermata corrotta mi tocca resettare senza manco la oissibilità di usare il terminale?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zztudioz: che drivers video stai utilizzando?
<zztudioz> open nouveau
<zztudioz> ieri avevo avuto già dei casini coi drivers nvidia e allora ho lasciato perdere
<Joshua^Dunamis> zztudioz: apri Software e Aggiornamenti... vai su Drivers aggiuntivi o simili... l'ultima scheda... e installa i drivers con (raccomandato)
<Joshua^Dunamis> zztudioz: poi riavvia e dovrebbe funzionare tutto
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, no please
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, ieri con quelli non gli partiva più la grafica
<glpiana> :)
<zztudioz> nn c'+è racccomandato
<Joshua^Dunamis> glpiana: si ma ieri aveva fatto un casino
<zztudioz> cè proprietario testato al  max
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, dici che oggi non lo fa?
<zztudioz> che lo avevo provato ieri era il 331 e davadei prob
<Joshua^Dunamis> zztudioz: mi dai una schermata di Sofware e Aggiornamenti all'ultima scheda?
<zztudioz> mi hanno consigliato qui di usare il 304
<Joshua^Dunamis> zztudioz: fammi vedere che dice e dammi il modello della tua scheda video
<zztudioz> ok
<cybernova> e comunque eviterei di usare le funzioni standby e ibernazione su linux perchè capita spesso che creino problemi
<glpiana> cybernova, +1
<Joshua^Dunamis> cybernova: io le uso tranquillamente... almeno su Manjaro Linux (ma anche su Ubuntu 14.04 LTS) non mi hanno dato problemi... a parte la lenta ripresa dall'ibernazione. Quella si va usata con moderazione e in caso davvero necessario...
<zztudioz> http://imgur.com/2MsAc26
<Joshua^Dunamis> zztudioz: qual'è la scheda video tua?
<zztudioz> scheda video: geforce 9600 gt rev1
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok
<cybernova> !amefunge | Joshua^Dunamis :D
<ubot-it> Joshua^Dunamis :D: un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<zztudioz> che faccio metto i 304 o 331
<glpiana> io lascerei i nouveau e non userei lo standby
<Joshua^Dunamis> zztudioz: allora c'è qualche bug riscontrato su quel modello quando è in concomitanza con una scheda Intel... ora ti chiedo hai la doppia scheda video? intel e nvidia? Postami il risultato di sudo lspci -vv
<Joshua^Dunamis> cybernova: si ho colto il senso... ma nessuno dice che quelle funzioni siano instabili e nuove su un sistema gnu/linux
<zztudioz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9539129/
<zztudioz> vorrei tanto poterlo usare
<zztudioz> per lasciare sessioni aperte
<cybernova> zztudioz, potresti utilizzare il blocco schermo
<zztudioz> per non lasciare il computer acceso
<Joshua^Dunamis> zztudioz: si lo standby è molto utile ma va usato cmq quando serve davvero in ogni caso... cmq se ti fidi facciamo un esperimento... in caso vai di terminale e ti faccio ritornare come ora.... cioè se non ti parte la grafica non ti preoccupare... a limite torni come ora... basta che funge la connessione internet già dalla shell pura. Ho avuto schede nvidia sui miei precedenti pc...
<zztudioz> ok facciamo dai
<Joshua^Dunamis> zztudioz: ok installa quello propriettario testato e riavvia il sistema
<zztudioz> io lo standby lo uso da tanti anni
<Joshua^Dunamis> zztudioz: il primo
<zztudioz> ok vado
<Joshua^Dunamis> vai
<glpiana> zztudioz, hai un altro pc con cui colegarti se non dovesse andare?
<glpiana> *collegarti
<zztudioz> si ora entro come xgorbyo
<zztudioz> zgorbyo
<Joshua^Dunamis> perfect
<XubuntuPC> salve
<XubuntuPC> non riesco a entrare in una cartella su un NAS con Windows da Ubuntu
<XubuntuPC> Connexion time out
<glpiana> XubuntuPC, come ti connetti?
<zgorbyo> eccomilo!
<XubuntuPC> smb://servermio
<XubuntuPC> su cartelle senza password entra
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: bene, installa il primo driver e riavvia
<XubuntuPC> con quelle con password da permission denied
<glpiana> XubuntuPC, ti appare la finestra con la richiesta delle credenziali?
<XubuntuPC> ma non chiede la pass
<XubuntuPC> no
<XubuntuPC> quale driver?
<glpiana> XubuntuPC, non era per te la frase di Joshua^Dunamis, era per zgorbyo
<Joshua^Dunamis> XubuntuPC: parlavo con zgorbyo ;)
<XubuntuPC> ok
<XubuntuPC> che devo fare?
<zgorbyo> ok ha fatto ora riavvio
<Joshua^Dunamis> bene!
<glpiana> XubuntuPC, prova con: smb://utente@servermio
<glpiana> XubuntuPC, non dovrebbe andare comunque ma almeno ti dovrebbe apparire una finestra per la password
<XubuntuPC> la cartella sul nas è così smb://nas1/classi/3D e dalla cartella 3D dovrebbe chiedere user  e pass
<XubuntuPC> ma là da errore
<XubuntuPC> fino a classi entra
<glpiana> XubuntuPC, dunque?
<XubuntuPC> cartelle senza pass entra
<glpiana> prova con smb://utente@nas1
<XubuntuPC> quelle con password no
<glpiana> XubuntuPC, non ripetere quello che già hai scritto
<zgorbyo> sembra lento a caricare
<ExPBoy> XubuntuPC, controlla bene i parametri di condivisione di 3D
<zgorbyo> c'è solo un cursorino che lampeggia
<XubuntuPC> con Gigolo non entra solo con esplora file
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> vabbè, ciao
<zgorbyo> niente devo andare al terminale allora!
<ExPBoy> lol
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok premi i tasti CTRL+ALT+F1
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ti da una schermata di login testuale?
<zgorbyo> c'è la procedura di caricamentointerrotta a stopping cpu inrterrupting balancing daemon
<zgorbyo> si  mi lascia scrivere
<zgorbyo> ma non mi chiede il login
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: non ti chiede il login? mi puoi postare la schermata?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: anzi fai ALT+F2 che fa?
<zgorbyo> login
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: perfect... entra con il tuo account
<zgorbyo> ok fatto
<zgorbyo> ripristiniamo i drivers
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok ora dammi il risultato di sudo dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<zgorbyo> o metytiamo altri
<zgorbyo> non so fare la barra verticale
<Joshua^Dunamis> ALT + il tasto \
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: scusa non ALT ma MAIUSC
<Joshua^Dunamis> MAIUSC + \
<zgorbyo> a me mi fa ill serpentello
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: mmm avrai la tastiera inglese sul terminale asp un attimo
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: fai MAIUSC + >
<zgorbyo> niente da fare
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: che ti esce con MAIUSC + >
<Joshua^Dunamis> ?
<zgorbyo> ho una tastiera essenziale tipo compatta
<zgorbyo> non corrisponde
<zgorbyo> mi conviene riprintinare con purge e riprovare no=
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: si quello voglio farti fare
<zgorbyo> ok allora lo faccio
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, ma al di là dell'output, non puoi levargli tutto nvidia-* così fai prima?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: fai cosi sudo apt-get --purge nvidia*
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: fai cosi sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: appena finito riavvia il sistema premendo CTRL+ALT+CANC o scrivendo sudo reboot
<zgorbyo> ok
<zgorbyo> proviamo un altro driver=
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: prima torna alla grafica con i nouveau
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: poi si prova l'ultimo driver 304 + updates e riavvia
<zgorbyo> ora non va il mouse
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ti ricordi quanti pacchetti ti ha tolto con il comando di prima?
<zgorbyo> 240m
<zgorbyo> b
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ma i nomi? quanti pacchetti?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: non mi riferisco alle dimensioni
<zgorbyo> non ricordo
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok riavvia di nuovo forse un errore nel caricamento del modulo del kernel
<zgorbyo> senza caricare i drivers 304^
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: beh si prima ripristiniamo il mouse
<zgorbyo> nono scollegato e ricollegato adeso va
<zgorbyo> capiuta certe volte
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ah ok allora prova l'ultimo driver 304-updates e riavvia
<zgorbyo> non è che è colpa di compiz
<zgorbyo> noto che ogni volta all riavvio compiz non va
<zgorbyo> e devo fare replace
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: magari quel pc è un po' inadato ad ubuntu... forse avresti dovuto optare per Xubuntu... tanto i pacchetti multimediali di Ubuntu Studio li trovi nei repositories
<zgorbyo> ah
<zgorbyo> io ho ubuntu studio xfce
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: che versione è?
<zgorbyo> 1410
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: sarebbe meglio... anche se io ti consiglierei una LTS, cioè Xubuntu Studio 14.04
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: o meglio Xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: cmq come va con i 304?
<zgorbyo> la versione su cui stiamo lavorando è ubuntu studio 1410
<zgorbyo> i drivers stanno ancora installando
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: si ricordo... tra un po' di mesi non ti arriveranno più aggiornamenti su quella versione... da un po' di tempo le versioni di mezzo tra le LTS di Ubuntu hanno un supporto di soli 9 mesi
<zgorbyo> lo so
<zgorbyo> sarò costretto
<zgorbyo> non lo installa
<zgorbyo> torna su open source
<zgorbyo> provo i 304?
<zgorbyo> quelli senza ggiornamentoi
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok prova quelli e riavvia il sistema
<zgorbyo> niente da fare
<zgorbyo> torna sui xorg
<zgorbyo> non me li in stallla
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ok allora torna sugli open source
<zgorbyo> si sono già li
<zgorbyo> va be dai magari una tra volta proviamo a risolvere il problema del suspend mode
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: a sto punto medita sulla possibilità di installare Xubuntu e non Ubuntu... Unity si appoggia su Compiz per cui... Compiz richiede elevate prestazioni grafiche e forse i nouveux ancora hanno problemi su l'hardware del pc
<zgorbyo> scusa standby
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: potrebbe essere collegato ai drivers video... quasi sicuramente... qual'è il comportamento effettivo
<zgorbyo> potrebbe essere che senza compiz tutto va a posto?
<zgorbyo> no ma uso solo 3 comandi molto semplici senza effetti
<zgorbyo> uso solo inverti colore e manda all'altro schermo
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: si ma Ubuntu senza compiz non è Ubuntu... nel senso che l'interfaccia Desktop di Ubuntu è Unity e Unity usa Compiz
<zgorbyo> lo so mi sono fatto assistere dal canale xfce per sttare compiz con ubuntu studio
<zgorbyo> sul notebook va benissimo
<zgorbyo> adesso devo andare
<zgorbyo> grazie e a presto
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: certo dipende dall'hardware... ok alla proxima !!
<Bobbix> glpiana: C6 ?
<Bobbix> glpiana: riguardo al problema di poco prima, share windows da Ubuntu... RISOLTO!
<Bobbix> Il problema è che mancava il pacchetto cifs-utils (ke ha portato con se anche il pacchetto keyutils)... ORA VA BENE.
<Bobbix> glpiana: ciao e grazie per il supporto.
<michele993> salve
<michele993> qualcuno sa dirmi come installare unity3d su ubuntu? mi da error initializing license system
<aaaa> domanda: è possibile creare un dvd di installazione ubuntu con tutto il necessario per il funzionamento su macbook?domanda: è possibile creare un dvd di installazione ubuntu con tutto il necessario per il funzionamento su macbook?
<aaaa> salve
<aaaa> domanda: è possibile creare un dvd di installazione ubuntu con tutto il necessario per il funzionamento su macbook?domanda: è possibile creare un dvd di installazione ubuntu con tutto il necessario per il funzionamento su macbook?
<aaaa> salve
<ExPBoy> aaaa, prova ripetere
<zgorbyo> salve a tutti
<zgorbyo>  non si vede + niente qui
<pac> buon pomeriggio
<zgorbyo> no mi fa + nemmeno loggare
<zgorbyo> ho deciso di installare ubuntu lts
<zgorbyo> ma non mi fa il boot dal usb
<pac> ho terminato ora di installare un aggiornamento e purtroppo non mi vede più la chiavetta bluethoot con la quale funzionava il mouse avete dei consigli?
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9540798/
<zgorbyo> failed to load COM32 file gfxboot.c32
<glpiana> !usb | zgorbyo
<ubot-it> zgorbyo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> !usbwin | zgorbyo
<ubot-it> zgorbyo: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<zgorbyo> non c'è + bisogno di creatore di dischi di avvio?
<zgorbyo> io non ho windows
<glpiana> cito dalla guida che ti ho indicato: Per creare una Live di Ubuntu su un supporto rimovibile USB avviare il Creatore dischi di avvio.
<zgorbyo> lìho già preparata
<glpiana> zgorbyo, controlla md5sum della iso
<glpiana> !md5 | zgorbyo
<ubot-it> zgorbyo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<glpiana> e poi rifalla
<zgorbyo> non ho mai capito questa cosa del chechsum
<zgorbyo> non so come si fa
<glpiana> zgorbyo, leggi la guida, è spiegato lì
<glpiana> scappo di nuovo
<zgorbyo> ok
<pac> ubuntu 14.10 con kubuntu non verde la mia chiavetta bluetooth ho cercato una soluzione al mio problema ma l'unico suggerimento che ho trovato è quello d'installare blueman ma quello già c'è. Avete dei consigli?
<krabador> PAC, prova Ubuntu in live e vedi se la chiavetta funziona
<pac> krabador: la chiavetta funziona ed funzionato fino a stamattina poi ho aggiornato il sistema ed ha smesso di funzionare
<krabador> pac , ok , tu riprova in live a vedere se funziona
<pac> krabador: proverò anche questa grazie
<krabador> se dovesse funzionare, ri carica il sistema, vedi se viene rilevata
<pac> krabador: ricaricare significa reinstallare?
<krabador> e torna qui , a segnalare il kernel in uso
<krabador> pac no, ricaricare significa ricaricare
<pac> krabador: cioè riavviare?
<krabador> uscire dalla live, per caricare il sistema di cui parli
<pac> krabador: ma invece non funzionasse?
<krabador> pac , hai GRUB in avvio?
<pac> krabador: no
<pac> krabador: posso installarlo?
<krabador> allora prima della live, riavvia il sistema , mettendoti a premere ossessivamente shift , facendo apparire GRUB
<krabador> scegli poi la seconda voce , "opzioni avanzate"
<pac> krabador: va bene e poi installo la live?
<pac> krabador: ops scusa
<krabador> e seleziona il penultimo kernel in ordine numerico
<krabador> e vedi se funziona
<zgorbyo> il checksum è a posto
<pac> krabador: ok provo
<zgorbyo> adesso riprovo a installare
<zgorbyo> failed to load COM32 file gfxboot.c32
<zgorbyo> non mi fa partire l'installazione da usb
<krabador> di quale versione d ubuntu hai fatto la pendrive
<zgorbyo> 1404 lts
<krabador> da dove stai facendo la pendrive?
<zgorbyo> ho installata la ubuntustudio 1410
<zgorbyo> l'ho fatta dal creatore
<jester-> zgorbyo: ma non avevi installato ieri con Joshua^Dunamis ?
<zgorbyo> si e poi si è incasinato tutto!
<zgorbyo> il che mi ha fatto defcidere per una lts
<jester-> zgorbyo: usavi mica il dvd?
<zgorbyo> non si riescono + a ripristinare i driver video
<zgorbyo> lìho usato il dvd ma con josh ho installato da pendrive
<zgorbyo> adesso ho fatto la stessa cosa
<zgorbyo> tenendo premuto f8 all avvio del bios
<jester-> zgorbyo: se non parte la usb installa da dvd, che problema c'è?
<zgorbyo> mi fa selezionare il device per bootare ma poi mi arriva la linea di testo
<zgorbyo> failed to load COM32 file gfxboot.c32
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ricordati che quando installi alla schermata di partizionamento scegli altro e selezioni punto di mount / per la partizione dei 30 Gb e /home per il resto
<jester-> zgorbyo: penna venuta farlocca, vai di dvd
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: e cmq ti consiglio xubuntu e non ubuntu
<zgorbyo> e col kernel low latency come faccio?
<jester-> Joshua^Dunamis: eh ma prendere appunti o salvare il tweso della chat fa venire l'ernia
<zgorbyo> dovrei registrarci tracce di batteriua
<jester-> il testo*
<zgorbyo> mi seerve per l'audio
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: la tua scheda video e compiz non sembrano andare bene.. il kernel low latency sta nei repositories, lo installi dopo
<zgorbyo> ah
<zgorbyo> lìho rifatto il pendrive
<zgorbyo> da sempre lo steso prob
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: poi fammi capire, tu usi il low latency per tutto o solo per la musica? Perché il low latency oltre a quello non è il massimo nella produttività e funzionalità generale del pc
<jester-> eddai con la pendrive
<zgorbyo> lo so
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: e questo potrebbe spiegare i problemi con i drivers video tra l'altro
<krabador> zgorbyo, che driver devi ripristinare?
<zgorbyo> vorrei provare ubuntu perchè ci sono 2 comandi di compiz che per me sono insostituibili
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: che io ricordi il low latency è pure qualche versione indietro
<jester-> specialmente se il pc è uno dei soiti cassoni bindi ci metto linux e ho belen
<Joshua^Dunamis> su ubuntu
<zgorbyo> mi faccio il dvd di ubuntu per ora
<zgorbyo> lts 1404 amd64
<jester-> zgorbyo: compiz è una ciofeca tantè vero che lo sviluppo è abbandonato da almeno un anno
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ti converebbe xubuntu 14.04 LTS o Ubuntu MATE 14.04 LTS
<zgorbyo> mate la fa l'inversione dei colore?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: che intendi? Io mate non lo conosco... ma in che consiste l'inversione del colore?
<zgorbyo> che una finestra bianca abbagliante diventa nera e rilassasnte con uno shortcut
<zgorbyo> e poi mi serve un altro comando di compiz che mi permette di spostare le finestre da un monitor all altro
<zgorbyo> i comandi in questione si chiamano negative e put
<zgorbyo> uso brasero per masterizzare l'immagine avviabile?
<jester-> zgorbyo: yess da scrivi immagine
<jester-> o masterizza immagine che sia
<zgorbyo> o masterizzando
<zgorbyo> sto masterizzando
<zgorbyo> ma cmq non riesco a capire come mai non parte da pendrive
<zgorbyo> sono anni che uso sempre il pendrive per installare linux
<zgorbyo> ed è la prima volta che ho dei prob
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ma quando premi F12 lo vede il pennino?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: intendo al bios
<zgorbyo> dal boot selector che mi compare con f8 lo vede e me lo lascia selezionare
<zgorbyo> dopodiche fa il beep
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: ah si era F8... e poi?
<zgorbyo> e poi mi da il mess di errore
<zgorbyo> failed to load COM32 file gfxboot.c32
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: e qual è il messaggio di errore?
<zgorbyo> e lo scrive ogni paio di secondi
<zgorbyo> boot:
<zgorbyo> failed to load COM32 file gfxboot.c32
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: che versione stai installando?
<zgorbyo> lo ripete di continuo
<zgorbyo> ubuntu lts 1404 amd64
<zgorbyo> il dvd è pronto
<zgorbyo> vediao se parte da li
<zgorbyo> ma non capisco proprio se ieri ce labbiamo fatta perchè oggi no
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: scrivi live e premi INVIO
<zgorbyo> è partita lìinsallazione da dvd
<Joshua^Dunamis> ah ok
<zgorbyo> fatto con la stessa immagine che ho creato 2 volte nel pennino
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: è un problema già segnalato come puoi vedere http://lmgtfy.com/?q=failed+to+load+COM32+file+gfxboot.c32
<zgorbyo> li becco tutti io!
<zgorbyo> siamo ad altro con le partizioni da selezionare
<zgorbyo> o seleziono elimina ubunu e reinstalla?
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: fai come ieri la swap la lasci com'è, sda2 (quella intorno ai 30 gb) la formatti ext4 con journaling e metti il punto di mount / e l'altra sda3 come prima ma il punto di mount è /home
<zgorbyo> sono già impostate cosi le devo rifare?
<Joshua^Dunamis> no
<Joshua^Dunamis> se sono già così ok, però formattale sda2 ed sda3
<Joshua^Dunamis> se è già segnata la formattazione bene
<zgorbyo> si è già tutto come lo abbiamo fatto ieri
<pac> dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento ubuntu 14.10 non mi vede più la chiavetta bluetooth e nemmeno in live sono riuscito a combinare qualcosa. Avete dei consigli?
<jester-> pac: parti con il kernel precedente
<pac> jester-: non esiste
<pac> jester-: quando faccio il boot non c'è
<jester-> pac: come dire che l'hai rimosso?
<zgorbyo> allora gli dico installa e basta?
<jester-> pac: devi andare in opzioni avanzate
<pac> jester-: non mi pare
<pac> jester-: dal boot?
<jester-> stanno in opzioni a vanzate i kerneli vecchi
<jester-> eh al menu grub
<zgorbyo> io vado con installa allora eh!
<pac> jester-: non c'è nulla di tutto questo
<Joshua^Dunamis> direi di si
<jester-> pac: lo vedi il menu al boot o no
<pac> jester-: nel boot vedo solo il mio sistema operativo due volte e poi niente
<pac> jester-: ed è una schermata blu non il solito grub che conosco
<jester-> pac: ho chiesto se vedi il menu di grub al boot
<pac> jester-: allora devo dire di no
<zgorbyo> allora possso selezionare elimina ubuntu e reinstalla?
<zgorbyo> dovrebbe lasciarmi le partizioni come sono
<jester-> pac: pigiare tasto maiusc ripetutamente mentre fa il boot
<pac> jester-: io usavo il tasto esc
<Carlin0> esc era col grub 1
<zgorbyo> se vado avanti dalle partizioni mi dice
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: se sei già in Altro e il partizionamento ti corrisponde come ieri, clicca installa da quella schermata come abbiamo fatto ieri
<pac> jester-: riprovo con il tasto maiuscolo e ti faccio sapere
<zgorbyo> non è stasto definito alcun file system di root
<jester-> col 2 anno cambiato che hanno aggiornato a carnevale
<zgorbyo> correggere uesto problema dal menu di partizionamentop
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: allora non è già selezionato
<zgorbyo> azz scusa mi sono conùfuso
<Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: vai sulla partizione da 30 gb fai Cambia e metti i valori che dicevamo prima, la stessa cosa sull'altra partizone
<zgorbyo> e che valori dicevamo
<zgorbyo> i 30 gb ero 30 e basta se non sbaglio
<Joshua^Dunamis> <Joshua^Dunamis> zgorbyo: fai come ieri la swap la lasci com'è, sda2 (quella intorno ai 30 gb) la formatti ext4 con journaling e metti il punto di mount / e l'altra sda3 come prima ma il punto di mount è /home
<zgorbyo> ok impostato il tutto vediamo se procede
<zgorbyo> ebbenesi
<zgorbyo> amazirilli92
<zgorbyo> scusate non era per voi
<pac> jester-: sono riuscito ad andare nel grub ho provato tutte le versioni ma niente da fare continua a non vedere questa chiavetta
<turiaffio> Ciao
<turiaffio> ho installato LightDM Gtk Greeter su una Ubuntu 14.04
<turiaffio> ma non parte niente, l'errore che mi restituisce e': Cannot open display
<turiaffio> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi per favore?
<cristian_c> turiaffio, come l'hai installato?
<turiaffio> cristian_c: apt-get install lightdm-gtk-greeter
<cristian_c> !info lightdm-gtk-greeter
<ubot-it> lightdm-gtk-greeter (source: lightdm-gtk-greeter): simple display manager (GTK+ greeter). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.4-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 60 kB, installed size 913 kB
<cristian_c> !info lightdm
<ubot-it> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.1-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 96 kB, installed size 540 kB
<turiaffio> sul sistema non c'e' nessun altro display manager come gdm, kdm, ecc...
<cristian_c> turiaffio, dove visualizzi l'errore?
<turiaffio> sul VT1
<turiaffio> in quanto non parte nessuna grafica, all'avvio parte su VT1 una login
<turiaffio> con startx va tutto correttamente (parte fluxbox)
<cristian_c> vt1?
<cristian_c> ok
<turiaffio> ma senza, non parte lightdm
<turiaffio> Virtual Terminal 1 (Ctrl + Alt + F1)
<cristian_c> sì, poi ho capito
<turiaffio> ok
<turiaffio> hai idea?
<cristian_c> turiaffio, hai installato fluxbox?
<turiaffio> si sono partito da una ubuntu senza alcun sistema grafico
<cristian_c> turiaffio, e come hai installato ubuntu?
<turiaffio> mh l'ho generata da 0
<cristian_c> ?
<turiaffio> emh ho generato una ISO di ubuntu custom
<turiaffio> da 0
<turiaffio> il fatto che sulla 13.10, la stessa procedura di installazione del display manager non dava problemi mentre sulla 14.04 si :\
<cristian_c> turiaffio, se tarocchi la distro non ti aspettare che le cose funzionino
<cristian_c> !chat | turiaffio
<ubot-it> turiaffio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<leasy3> salve
<leasy3> avrei bisogno di una rinfrescata di memoria...devo cambiare lo stile del menu di ubuntu 14 in quanto mi risulta molto più che scomodo...chi mi saprebbe aiutare gentilmente?
<leasy3> ma c'è qualcuno in chat o nessuno lo sa? :S
<cristian_c> leasy3, specifica la domanda
<cristian_c> e non è detto che qualcuno sappia voglia o abbia tempo per rispondere
<leasy3> cristin è che non vedo se c'è qualcuno in chat :P comunque ubuntu ha gnome e vorrei passare a xfce
<cristian_c> leasy3, imposta il tema CLI
<leasy3> ho solo questo di base...dovrei installare qualche pachetto credo ma non ricordo i nomi
<jester-> leasy3:  #ubuntu-it-web ti spiegano loro come far apparire la lista users
<cristian_c> leasy3, sul client webchat che stai utilizzando
<jester-> a noi non lo dicono
<krabador> leasy3, se vuoi installare xfce in ubuntu-gnome, ti basta aprire il terminale, mandare sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop . Sebbene stuzzicante, non è consigliabile installare piu' ambienti grafici nello stesso sistema
<krabador> leasy3, per questo, se vuoi usare un ambiente grafico, ti conviene installare direttamente la derivata ubuntu con tale ambiente
<krabador> leasy3, in questo caso xubuntu
<leasy3> per eliminare l'ambiente gnome che comando serve poi?
<leasy3> diciamo che faccio questo per non smontare di nuovo scheda video :D
<krabador> leasy3, per questo ti dico di installare direttamente la derivata con l'ambiente grafico che hai intenzione di installare
<krabador> *usare
<krabador> leasy3, perchè non ti conviene disinstallare poi l'ambiente grafico di default , se non vuoi che il pc ti meni
<leasy3> krabador per installare distro ubuntu devo smontare le schede ...altrimenti rimango fermo a schermata nera
<krabador> "devo smontare schede" ?
<leasy3> scheda video ad esempio...la posso montare solo a installazione compiuta di ubuntu
<krabador> leasy3, e perchè, di grazia?
<krabador> leasy3, di che scheda video parliamo ?
<leasy3> 750 titan non me la prende durante l'installazione...ho provato anche con il nomodeset ma durante installazione non la vuole...mai capito il motivo
<jester-> leasy3: installazione metti i driver open di qualsiasi scheda, mica è winz
<leasy3> jester gia provato
<mbapep> Buonasera, scusate, vorrei chiedere una informazione: sostituendo l'ubuntu vecchio col nuovo, perdo dei dati o sis sostituisce come indossare una maglietta nuova?
<Guest94895> i have problem with dell wireless 1510 with notebook dell latidude e 6400 using broadcom 802.11 with ubuntu 14
<Guest94895> help me
<Guest94895> aiuto sto´impazzendo
<LostInMyHead> !aiuto | Guest94895
<ubot-it> Guest94895: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest94895> i have problem with dell wireless 1510 with notebook dell latidude e 6400 using broadcom 802.11 with ubuntu 14
<LostInMyHead> !english | Guest94895
<ubot-it> Guest94895: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<zgorbyo> sera atutti
<LostInMyHead> !ciao | zgorbyo
<ubot-it> zgorbyo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<zgorbyo> che si fa qyuando sembra non volerti trovare un software da installare nonostante scriva il nome correttamente?
<zgorbyo> sia da usc che da riga di comando
<mbapep> Buonasera a tutti. La sostituzione della versione vecchia di ubuntu con la nuova comporta perdita di dati?
<zgorbyo> sudo apt-get install zita-njbridge
<zgorbyo> non lo trova proprio
<cristian_c> mbapep, cosa intendi con sostituzione? Cancellazione del disco?
<zgorbyo> invece esiste , ce l'ho installato nel portatile
<cristian_c> !info zita-njbridge
<zgorbyo> è scritto proprio giusto
<ubot-it> Package zita-njbridge does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> magari non è presente nei repository di ubuntu
<leasy3> zgorbyo lo hai aggiunto alle repository? altrimenti non te lo puo installare
<zgorbyo> nella ubuntu 1410 del notebook l'ho installato , vuol dire che lo trovava
<zgorbyo> non ho agiiunto niente nel portatile
<leasy3> il programma che hai detto sul 14.10 installato oggi da me e aggiornato non esiste
<zgorbyo> ora ti mando una schermata di usc
<zgorbyo> come si fa lìistantanea?
<zgorbyo> con ubuntu studio c'era lìapplicazione istantanea
<leasy3> sei da portatile? stamp r ist vedi che c'è un tasto
<leasy3> comunque ho ricontrollato con quel nome nelle repository di base non c'è nulla
<leasy3> da portatile probabilmente devi premere anche fn per far si che ti faccia istantanea
<zgorbyo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9542510/
<zgorbyo> ho fatto info col terminale
<zgorbyo> facevo pruima
<zgorbyo> sembra aver trovato qualcosa
<zgorbyo> col comando inf
<zgorbyo> come faccio ad addare il repository
<leasy3> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Ubuntu dovrebbe esserti utile
<zgorbyo> ok grazie lo leggerò
<zgorbyo> nessun comando da incollare intanto?
<zgorbyo> non capisco sta cosa codename
<zgorbyo> dove lo becco il repositorio del programma che mi
<zgorbyo> serve?
<leasy3> comunque cercando ho visto che sulla mia versione c'è zita-ajbridge
<zgorbyo> si lo so
<zgorbyo> njbridge è un altra cosa
<leasy3> git://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-multimedia/zita-njbridge.git
<leasy3> questa dovrebbe essere la repository
<LostInMyHead> !universe
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'universe'
<leasy3> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/vivid/zita-njbridge
<LostInMyHead> quello è per vivid
<LostInMyHead> zgorbyo: che ubutnu hai?
<zgorbyo> 1404
<LostInMyHead> ok non è pacchettizata per la tua versione
<leasy3> LostInMyHead solo quella ho trovato :(
<zgorbyo> nella 1410 l'ho installata
<LostInMyHead> si, per utopic ci sta
<zgorbyo> che significa ?
<LostInMyHead> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zita-njbridge
<mardel88> Cia a tutti. Vorrei installare la 14.10 in dual boot con win8.1. Sono arrivado al punto di ridimensionare la partizione windows. Che faccio, è rischioso?
<LostInMyHead> lo trovi per utopic e vivid(che deve ancora uscire leasy3)
<LostInMyHead> !installazione | mardel88
<ubot-it> mardel88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<zgorbyo> quindi è questione di tempo?
<LostInMyHead> mardel88: guarda la guida grafica che ti spiega
<LostInMyHead> zgorbyo: dammi 2 minuti che cerco
<zgorbyo> ok tx
<mardel88> si ho capito vorrei sapere però se dedicando poco spazio a ubuntu si rischia cmq di perdere windows
<LostInMyHead> mardel88: leggi guida
<LostInMyHead> zgorbyo: no è presente dalla 14.10 in poi
<LostInMyHead> non so se prima tali funzioni venivano svolte da altro
<LostInMyHead> perche non conosco il pacchetto
<zgorbyo> e quindi per usare sto software non sarà possibile prima della nuova lts?
<LostInMyHead> o se puoi tenttare di compilare per 12.04 a mano
<zgorbyo> non so di che si tratta
<zgorbyo> ma guarda sta novità
<zgorbyo> chi sa dda cosa dipende
<LostInMyHead> zgorbyo: forse un problema di requisiti...
<zgorbyo> un software che sembra appena uscito non uscire colla lts
<LostInMyHead> forse semplicemente non lo hanno ancora rilasciato/testato
<LostInMyHead> magari è una questione di tempo
<LostInMyHead> comuqneu queste discussioni non sono da supporto...
<mardel88> ok grazie lostinmyhead ho letto la guida... nell'installazione guidata c'era scritto 3 partizioni piccole non sono visibili... che vuol dire?
<LostInMyHead> mardel88: riporta un pezzo di frase che lo cerco
<mardel88> 3 partizioni non sono visibili ... consultare
<LostInMyHead> pagina?
<mardel88> no scusa, non nella guida ma nel ridimensionamento della partizione windows automatica dell'installazione della 14.10
<LostInMyHead> screenshot
<LostInMyHead> !image | mardel88
<ubot-it> mardel88: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mardel88> ok... a dopo... grazie
<LostInMyHead> ...
<it-32> sera
<it-32> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> it-32, ciao
<mardel88> ecco la schermata me mi viene fuori https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/U6QOWKwlS0eNDhnr8tmM
<mardel88> che faccio, procedo all-installazione?
<cristian_c> mardel88 si può vedere com'è partizionato?
<mardel88> dovrei rimettere l-installazione?
<cristian_c> mardel88, quale opzione hai scelto?
<mardel88> quella di affiancare la 14.10 all-uefi di windows 8.1
<cristian_c> mardel88, è un pc con uefi?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> !uefi | mardel88
<ubot-it> mardel88: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mardel88> ma in realta io sono entrato nel bios, forse c-era scritto efi di windows
<cristian_c> mardel88, ok, e cos'hai fatto nel bios?
<mardel88> no scusate il mio pc ha il bios
<cristian_c> mardel88, sicuro?
<cristian_c> di che pc si tratta?
<mardel88> uefi c-[ scritto indicandi l-hard disk interno su cui [ installato windows
<mardel88> packardbell imedia s2110
<mardel88> dicevo che con uefi viene indicato l hard disk su cui si trova windows
<cristian_c> http://products.amd.com/pages/MotherboardDetail.aspx?id=384&f1=&f2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=Yes&f7=&f10=
<mardel88> in sotanza vorrei imparare a usare ubuntu... quanti gb di spazio dedicato consigliate per cominciare?
<luca76> salve a tutti
<LostInMyHead> !ciao | luca76
<ubot-it> luca76: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<luca76> ho letto le guide sul sito di ubuntu riguardo il backup di un sistema
<luca76> però non mi è ben chiara una cosa
<luca76> con il backup posso copiarmi anche i programmi installati sul pc?
<luca76> o solo file, documenti o configuarione dei programmi?
<luca76> configurazioni*
<LostInMyHead> la seconda
<LostInMyHead> luca76: file,e configurazioni
<luca76> e per i programmi non posso fare nnt?
<luca76> devo reinstallarli x forza?
<LostInMyHead> !clonare
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'clonare'
<LostInMyHead> aspetta
<enzotib> !!clone
<ubot-it> Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<LostInMyHead> grazie
<luca76> @ubot-it ma questo devo farlo una volta formattato il pc giusto?
<LostInMyHead> è anche possibile crearti un tuo repository locale, magari da mettere poi su cd/dvd con i tuoi programmi... maè molto complicato se non mastichi bene linux
<LostInMyHead> luca76: in che senso (ubot-it è un risponditore automatico che risponde hai comandi che gli diamo)
<luca76> cioè
<luca76> iovoglio formattare il mio pc
<luca76> una volta formattato
<luca76> quei comandi che mi ha dato ubot-it
<LostInMyHead> no leggi meglio
<luca76> devo usarli per recuperare i programmi che avevo installato prima della formattazione sul mio pc?
<LostInMyHead> esatto ma il primo sul sistema prima di formattare
<luca76> capito
<luca76> quindi do il primo comando
<luca76> formatto il pc
<luca76> e do gli aòtri comandi?
<luca76> non devo usare nessun dispositivo di memoria per salvare qualcosa?
<LostInMyHead> fermo un attimo
<LostInMyHead> il primo comando crea un file che devi copiare
<LostInMyHead> se no quando formatti come puoi rittenere tale informazione?
<luca76> quindi lo copio ad esempio su un cd o una pen usb?
<LostInMyHead> si
<LostInMyHead> dai prima: dpkg --get-selections > my-packages
<LostInMyHead> e ti salva la lista dei pacchetti installati nel file "my-packages"
<LostInMyHead> salvi quel file su un dispositivo
<LostInMyHead> formatti
<LostInMyHead> e nel sistema nuovo dai il comando
<LostInMyHead> sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<LostInMyHead> dove /path/my-packages va sostituito con il percorso dove sitrova e il nome file del file
<luca76> capito
<luca76> grazie mille molto gentili!
<LostInMyHead> però attento
<luca76> si?
<LostInMyHead> non è che ti salva i pacchetti
<LostInMyHead> ma una lista di pacchetti
<LostInMyHead> che poi riscarica da internet
<luca76> quindi poi dovro andarli a reinstallare nuovamente giusto?
<luca76> capito
<LostInMyHead> si ma li trova tutti lui
<LostInMyHead> è un elenco dei pacchetti installati
<LostInMyHead> se no devi clonare in toto il SO
<luca76> sarebbe come un backup ma piu completo?
<luca76> cè una guida che spiega come fare?
<LostInMyHead> il che significherebbe che la formattaizone sarebbe inutile
<LostInMyHead> perchè avresti lo stesso pc
<LostInMyHead> quindi elimina quello che ho detto
<LostInMyHead> e torna all'idea del file
<LostInMyHead> scusa
<luca76> va bene quindi do quei comandi da terminale
<luca76> come mi hai spiegato prima
<LostInMyHead> esatto
<luca76> ma il processo di scaricamento dei pacchetti
<luca76> lo fa in automatico una volta che richiamo la lista da terminale
<luca76> o devo dare qualche comando?
<luca76> con richiamo la lista da terminale intendevo dare il comando sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<LostInMyHead> aspetta
<LostInMyHead> prima cosa è importante che comprendi che clone e backup sono differenti
<akis24> sera
<LostInMyHead> comunque il backup lo devi fare per salvvare file ed impostazioni
<LostInMyHead> e poi quel comando installa
<LostInMyHead> luca76?
<luca76> sisi
<luca76> io devo fare sia il backup che crearmi la lista di pacchetti
<luca76> sono 2 cose diverse poiche svolgono funzioni diverse
<LostInMyHead> ok
<luca76> quindi dicevamo
<luca76> per poi far avviare lo scaricamento dei pacchetti presenti sulla lista
<LostInMyHead> puoi anche creare una livecd con le personalizzazioni del tuo sistema
<LostInMyHead> il comando di prima fa entrambi, seleziona i pacchetti presenti nell'elenco e li installa
<luca76> ah perfetto
<luca76> ma con personalizzazioni di sistema si intendono le impostazioni di sistema?
<LostInMyHead> luca76: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema#Creare_una_distribuzione_personalizzata_di_backup
<LostInMyHead> luca76: ma quello spiegato prima con quei due comandi è il metodo più semplice
<luca76> si infatti penso farò quello
<luca76> anche perchè a me interessa soprattutto non perdere i programmi installati
<LostInMyHead> inoltre sei sicuro di ottenere un'os nuovo pulito coi programmi che desideri
<luca76> perfetto
<luca76> grazie mille Lost
<LostInMyHead> si ma non è Lost, è LostInMyHead...
<LostInMyHead> Lost è una serie tv che cavolo
<clagiafra> aiutatemi non riesco a disinstallare comodo antivirus da terminale
<krabador> clagiafra, come l'hai installato?
<clagiafra> a ricordarsi....è passato un pò di tempo
<clagiafra> mi pare di aver scaricato dal sito
<clagiafra> krabador....pensa che ho chattato con la comodo e non sanno come fare x linux
<corry> salve
<krabador> clagiafra, consulta la documentazione del software, puo' essere specificata la procedura di disinstallazione
<clagiafra> krabador....già fatto,non c'è traccia di disinstallazioni
<krabador> clagiafra, dimmi come l'hai installato , per favore, un po' di fosforo per la memoria
<clagiafra> krabador....l'avevo installato col link dal sito
<clagiafra> krabador... specifico x linux
<krabador> clagiafra, manda link alla pagina
<Valgio63> Salve a tutti avrei una domanda: è possibile ripacchettizzare un pacchetto .deb i386 per un'altra architettura?
<clagiafra> krabador....https://www.comodo.com/home/internet-security/antivirus-for-linux.php?key5sk1=22fa535d779d8dc785c99f40b6dd478323295f4d&key5sk2=2128&key5sk3=1418766657000&key5sk8=3646&key5sk9=1418595938000&key5sk10=2128&key5sk11=1418766664000&key5sk12=&key5sk13=1418766673000&key6sk1=&key6sk2=FF340&key6sk3=8&key6sk4=it-it&key6sk5=IT&key6sk6=0&key6sk7=Yah
<clagiafra> oo&key6sk8=112202&key6sk9=1360768&key6sk10=false&key6sk11=7d2a086178b255ebc28488afb0fe5ead2da91223&key6sk12=2037&key7sk1=72&key7sk2=329&key1sk1=ors&key1sk2=Yahoo
<krabador> clagiafra, dpkg -l | grep cav
<krabador> !pastebin | clagiafra
<ubot-it> clagiafra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> Valgio63, un pacchetto deb i386 contiene i binari compilati per i386, quindi la risposta è no.
<clagiafra> krabador....ops..http://paste.ubuntu.com/9544276/
<fabio_cc> Valgio63, di che software si tratta?
<krabador> clagiafra, sudo apt-get remove --purge cav-linux
<clagiafra> krabador....GRAZIE MILLE,TI DEVO UN CAFFE'
<krabador> clagiafra, di niente, ma magari un te
<krabador> :D
<clagiafra> ;-)
<Valgio63> fabio_cc, dei driver scanner di Epson, soprattutto il plugin per la cx4400 si trovano solo in 1386 e amd 64, a me servono per la Raspberri che ha un processore ARM. I driver hanno a disposizione il sorgenete, che quindi potrebbe essere pacchettizzato, anche se non l'ho mai fatto. Il plugin invece....nada!
<Valgio63> fabio_cc, impossibile ricavare il sorgente dal pacchetto eh?
<fabio_cc> Valgio63, ovviamente se ci sono i sorgenti basta che li compili sull'archittettura che ti interessa, ed in questo caso per costruire il deb puoi usare http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Pbuilder
<fabio_cc> Valgio63, se hai solo i binari invece non puoi far nulla
<fabio_cc> Valgio63, certo che è impossibile
<Valgio63> fabio_cc, quindi niente scanner sulla Raspberry!  ..zzo!
<Valgio63> fabio_cc, Pbuilder vale anche per Debian? Nella Raspberry ci va Raspbian, ossia un Debian ottimizzato per Raspberry.
<fabio_cc> Valgio63, scusami ma il supporto ubuntu cosa centra?
<Valgio63> fabio_cc, io uso SEMPRE Ubuntu! Non sapervo a che santo votarmi, e Linux è sempre Linux!
<Valgio63> fabio_cc, Anche quando si chiama Debian, che è il genitore di Ubuntu!!
<fabio_cc> Valgio63, ho capito, ma non riguarda strettamente ubuntu, quindi se vuoi proseguire puoi andare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Valgio63, lo sai che di la di puo' fare commedia
<krabador> Valgio63, rimanere alzati fino a tardi
<krabador> e stappare tutte le birre che vuoi
<Valgio63> fabio_cc, comunque, scorrendo nei canali, vedo che c'è anche il canale raspbian, peccato sia in inglese! Aspetterò il ritorno di mia figlia e chiederò aiuto lì!
<krabador> dai, che poi ti traduce le cose male apposta
<Valgio63> fabio_cc, krabador Niente birre stasera! Domattina sveglia alle 5. E (frapparentesi) oltre al fatto che ha una certificazione B2 in inglese, asapetto che torni da Venezia, dove studia Giapponese!
<fabio_cc> Valgio63, comunque forse ti può interessare http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3634586
<krabador> Valgio63, non è sulla preparazione di tua figlia che dubito, ma del suo sadismo
<Valgio63> krabador, sei cattivo! No non è sadica, non con me almeno. Sono l'unico genitore che gli è rimasto, sua madre se ne è andata per un cancro quasi un'anno fa!
<Valgio63> Il 21 fa un mese esatto! Sai come ci piace il Natale a noi...
<krabador> Valgio63, mi dispiace molto
<Valgio63> fabio_cc, ho dato un'occhiataal link, è quello che in pratita ho fatto per farla andare su Ubuntu, dall 11.04 in poi!
<Valgio63> krabador, la vita è come una scala di pollaio, corta e merd...sa! Diceva mio nonno! Ora lo so con sicurezza! Quindi godetevela più che potete ragazzi! Che noi credevamo di aver l'eternità ed invece nemmeno 50 anni.
<Valgio63> che schifo.
<Valgio63> fabio_cc, krabador vado annanna, che sennò domani faccio deragliare i treni! Casomai , se trovo una soluzione, vi aggiorno. e....BUON NATALE A TUTTO IL CANALE, SE NON CI RISENTIAMO. E grazie di nuovo.
<fabio_cc> Valgio63, mi dispiace
<fabio_cc> Valgio63, buon natale, e a presto
<Valgio63> a voi!
<krabador> Valgio63, torna in canale
<krabador> niente, stasera non faccio in tempo a salutare
<fabio_cc> krabador, adesso puoi :)
<krabador> Valgio63, torna a trovarci
<krabador> in canale
<krabador> Valgio63, in #ubuntu-it-chat si puo' bighellonare serenamente , su questi argomenti vari
<krabador> di smanettamento
<Valgio63> krabador, Lo farò! E salutatemi mibofra  quando lo sentite!
<krabador> Valgio63, è presente ma assente
<krabador> lascia aperto , ma no è presente, puoi salutarlo direttamente, prima o poi leggerà
<Valgio63> mibofra, Se non ci sentiamo BUON NATALE!! Ragazzaccio!
<Valgio63> krabador, Guardiamo se xchat funziona a dobere!
<krabador> sembra di si
<Valgio63> krabador, mah, mi apre tutto due volte! devo aver fatto qualche c..ta! Vedrò domani. Notte raga
<fabio_cc> notte Valgio63
<krabador> buonanotte va
<krabador> perfetto
<fabio_cc> :)
<otty> ciao a tutti
<otty> troppo tardi x un aiuto eh?
<krabador> dipende
<otty> dopo un aggiornamento nn mi parte più ubuntu
<krabador> otty, hai grub in avvio?
<otty> hard disk partizionato cn w8,w7 e ubuntu
<otty> di windows
<krabador> hai grub in avvio ?
<otty> è quello di windows
<otty> nn di ubuntu
<otty> ho la possibilità di scegliere i tre sistemi operativi
<otty> quando scelgo ubuntu mi da una seria di messaggi
<krabador> una schermata tipo questa http://www.tutorialweb.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/grub.jpeg
<otty> no
<otty> tipo dual boot di w8
<krabador> !uefi | otty
<ubot-it> otty: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<otty> ma era installato
<otty> e funzionante
<krabador> otty, ubuntu è il caso che se la veda con grub
<krabador> il suo bootloader
<otty> stavo cercando di inviare le schermate di errore
<krabador> !image | otty
<ubot-it> otty: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> puoi caricarla qui
<krabador> otty, come hai installato ubuntu ?
<otty> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/vMxwWN26S4uSckqOmTw6
<otty> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/xymoWOUSTp6nuqWWLga1
<otty> l'ho installata da dvd
<otty> prima w8 poi w7 e poi ubuntu
<krabador> e quando tenti il ripristino manuale, che succede ?
<krabador> "Premere S per saltare il montaggio oppure M per il ripristino manuale"
<krabador> alla pressione di M che succede
<otty> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/G9JlgyESOGEhoLexp5Gy
<otty> purtroppo quando si tratta di scrivere comandi.... alzo le mani
<krabador> "Premere S per saltare il montaggio oppure M per il ripristino manuale"
<krabador> alla pressione di M che succede?
<otty> premendo sia i di ignora o s x il mount mi porta sempre sul ripristino manuale M
<otty> e li io nn so cosa scrivere
<krabador> otty, ma appare un terminale o no?
<otty> si
<otty> ma mi chiede username e password e li accetta o nn me li ricordo
<otty> non li accetta*
<krabador> otty, o li accetta , o non te li ricordi e non li acceta
<krabador> accetta
<krabador> appunt o
<otty> eh questo nn lo so è dalla versione 10.4 che nn ci accedo più
<otty> cosa pensate ke sia successo?
<krabador> otty, se riesci ad effettuare il login testuale, puoi fare un fsck della partizione root
<Carlin0> veramente dice che ce la 14.04 o almeno in una delle foto si vedeva quello
<otty> si scusa
<Carlin0> ma hai fatto avanzamento di release ?
<otty> funzionava stupendamente, poi ho fatto l'avanzamento di release e cancellato tutti i vecchi file
<otty> si esattamente
<krabador> otty, visto che ha dato problemi con il montaggio di  / , ricordati username e password, in modo da fare fsck della partizione root
<otty> ok
<krabador> otty, altrimenti , fa un supporto di installazione , carichi ubuntu in sessione live
<Carlin0> e magari avevi anche qualche bel ppa aggiunto
<otty> mi puoi dire cosa scrivere nel terminale?
<krabador> otty, e da live, fa fsck della root
<krabador> otty, fa un fischio quando hai fatto correttamente il login testuale
<otty> ppa cosa sono scusa?
<Carlin0> repo aggiuntivi
<otty> ok grazie ragazzi dopo quanti tentatimi di password errati si blocca?
<Carlin0> mai credo
<otty> ah ok
<krabador> non ti fa semplicemente entrare
<Carlin0> ma ...
<otty> grazie ancora, spero di farmi sentire x le buone nuove
<Carlin0> nel menù di grub non hai la possibilità di avviare in recovery ?
<otty> con il live?
<Carlin0> no con quello installato
<krabador> otty, se con un check della partizione root, non risolvi nulla, allora ti conviene effettuare un ripristino
<Dark> sera a tutti
<krabador> !ripristino | otty
<ubot-it> otty: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> seguendo questa voce
<krabador> Carlin0, https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/vMxwWN26S4uSckqOmTw6 ha questo boot
<otty> ok, almeno adesso ho del materiale da leggere
<Carlin0> niente recovery bella cassata
<krabador> otty, prova a premere shift nel momentp in cui selezioni ubuntu dal tuo menu
<krabador> fallo simultaneamente e premendo shift in maniera ossessiva
<otty> e  cosa dovrebbe succedere?
<krabador> otty, se dovesse apparire grub, puoi provare a selezionare la recovery, ed effettuare alcuni interventi di manutenzione
<krabador> otty, hai installato dentro windows, con wubi?
<otty> no
<otty> niente wubi
<Carlin0> in recovery sei root e non ti chiede pass di accesso
<otty> ok carlin0 adesso provo
<otty> accendo l'altro pc e rietro i chat
<otty> ok
<otty> c'è ancora qlc sveglio?
<otty> ahahah
<krabador> otty, che cosa hai fatto, di quanto segnalatoti?
<otty> group
<otty> avviato
<otty> posso scegliere tra ubuntu e opzioni avanzate per ubuntu
<krabador> otty, allora, scegli opzioni avanzate
<otty> ok
<krabador> otty, connettiti ad un cavo lan
<krabador> otty, scegli recovery
<otty> ubuntu, linux 3.13.024-generic oppure ubuntu, linux 3.13.024-generic (modalità ripristino)?
<krabador> otty, si
<otty> ripristino?
<krabador> otty, non è arrivato "si" ?
<otty> ok
<otty> allora
<krabador> connesso al cavo lan?
<otty> si si
<otty> adesso ho un menu di scelta
<krabador> otty, fsck
<krabador> come prima operazione
<otty> ok
<otty> premere invio? già fatto?
<otty> boh
<otty> ritornato allo stesso menu
<krabador> otty,non puo' essere stato instantaneo
<otty> istantaneo
<krabador> deve aver fatto il check della partizione /
<otty> riprovo?
<otty> dovrei riavviare x riprovare
<krabador> no
<otty> ci sono altre opzioni
<krabador> puoi sempre selezionarlo di nuovo da li
<otty> le scrivo?
<otty> fatto
<krabador> cosa appare?
<otty> ma dice che l'opzione selezionata richiede  il filesystem sia in modalità di sola lettura. Sfortunatamente un'altra opzione slezionata in precedenza annula questa modalità il modo più semplice per ottenere la mosdalità di sola lettura  è riavviare il sistema.
<otty> questo perchè l'ho fatto due volte
<otty> la prima volta ha fatto qlc
<krabador> otty, sicuro di aver selezionato soltanto fsck
<otty> si si
<krabador> otty, aspetta allora, seleziona network
<otty> controlla tutti i filesystem
<otty> fatto
<krabador> seleziona network , e , se non da errori  e torna al menu
<krabador> seleziona dpkg
<otty> ritornato allo stesso menu
<otty> ok
<otty> sta lavorando
<krabador> segnala cosa fa
<krabador> se trova pacchetti , scarica ed installa
<krabador> e se installa pacchetti del kernel
<otty> completato premere invio
<otty> ma mi da dei messaggi
<otty> impossibile scaricare alcuni pacchetti
<krabador> otty, ma il comando network è stato eseguito senza errori?
<otty> azz nn ho controllato
<otty> ke faccio riprovo?
<krabador> "<krabador> seleziona network , e , se non da errori  e torna al menu"
<krabador> 3 minuti fa
<otty> nn lo prende più
<krabador> otty, fa una cosa
<otty> riavvio?
<krabador> otty, fa un supporto di installazione
<krabador> dvd o usb
<krabador> entri in sessione live
<krabador> apri il terminale
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-17
<krabador> con sudo fdisk -l , vedi qual'è la root di ubuntu
<krabador> una volta individuata, mandi sudo fsck /dev/sdxx
<krabador> dove xx saranno una lettera e un numero
<otty> ok
<krabador> in base al tuo disco e la partizinoe
<krabador> che verifichi con sudo fdisk -l  prima
<otty> ok grazie ancora a tutti
<krabador> otty, quando ha finito, riavvii, e vedi cosa fa
<krabador> otty, se poi , per miracolo, ti ricordi user name e password, lo fai dal terminale che appare quando avvii ed hai l'errore che hai postato
<otty> ok grazie, questo lo farò domani
<otty> buona notte e alla prox
<opdop> Sera a tutti
<opdop> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con rf-kill e hard block della scheda wireless?
<jester-> opdop: cioè?
<opdop> in pratica all'avvio del sistema la scheda wireless risulta spenta
<opdop> investigando un po' vedo che rf-kill applica l'hard blocking
<opdop> e devo ogni volta premere il pulsante della scheda wireless per attivarla
<krabador> opdop, ricordi se l'hai disattivata da windows?
<opdop> mi pare di si, ma windows l'ho debellato
<opdop> vorrei se c'è un modo per farla partire accesa automaticamente
<opdop> *vorrei sapere
<krabador> opdop, allora devi andare ad impostare il bios della macchina , in default
<opdop> resettare le impostazioni del bios quindi?
<krabador> opdop, reimpostare le impostazioni che avevi
<krabador> riavviare
<jester-> opdop: comandi sudo rfkill list cosa risponde
<opdop> jester- : risponde che c'è l'hard block
<opdop> il soft block no
<opdop> comunque provo a resettare il bios come suggerito e vediamo
<jester-> opdop: signifia che è spenta da tasto, prova a dare sudo rfkill unblock all
<opdop> jester-: se do quel comando, mi rimane sempre con l'hard block (se ho ben capito, con quel comando togli solo il soft block)
<jester-> opdop: hai provato a darlo?
<opdop> cool adesso l'hard block non c'è più! Ho resettato il bios come suggerito
<opdop> ma...adesso la scheda wireless non risponde proprio
<opdop> provo a reinstallare i driver
<jester-> opdop: che scheda è
<krabador> opdop, sudo lshw -C network
<opdop> una broadcom bcm4318
<krabador> !pastebin | opdop
<ubot-it> opdop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> opdop: che driver avevi installato
<opdop> quello open
<opdop> b43qualcosa
<jester-> opdop: non sono open altrimenti sarebbero nel kernel
<opdop> ops, corretto scusa
<krabador> opdop, le broadcom, non vanno se non installate a mano , con il drivel closed
<jester-> opdop: questo? firmware-b43-installer
<opdop> si
<jester-> opdop: collegato a cavo?
<opdop> cmq funzionava
<opdop> solo ora resettando il bios, hard block tolto, ma andata pure la scheda wireless in quanto a funzionamento
<opdop> vediamo se reinstallando quei driver si risolve
<jester-> opdop: se funzionava dovrebbe funzionare ancora se non hai fatt oanovre strane
<opdop> si, via cavo per ora
<jester-> opdop: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<krabador> opdop, il reset bios, non invalida i componenti del notebook
<opdop> eheheh, di smanettamenti ne ho fatti parecchi, ma rimesso tutto a posto
<krabador> !pastebin | opdop
<ubot-it> opdop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> opdop: sudo moprobe b43
<opdop> ora provo
<jester-> opdop: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<opdop> mmm...mi parte il soft block ora dando di ifconfig
<opdop> unblock all me lo toglie comunque
<jester-> opdop: hai un interruttore o tasto fn per disattivare la wifi
<opdop> un tasto laterale
<opdop> ma quello non risponde più ora come dicevo più sopra
<opdop> adesso con ifconfig wlan0 up si accende la lucina di quel pulsante
<opdop> ma è come se la scheda wireless non fosse accesa comunque
<jester-> non pigiare i pulsante
<jester-> iwconfig
<jester-> c'è wlan0?
<opdop> iwconfig la vede
<opdop> ed ifconfig pure
<opdop> ma non mi trova nessuna rete
<jester-> opdop: quindi funza
<jester-> opdop: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<opdop> ho riavviato nel frattempo e spenta di nuovo
<opdop> mi sa che è il soft block ora a rompere all'avvio
<jester-> opdop: è spenta a tasto fn o interruttore
<opdop> interruttore
<jester-> opdop: accendilo e dai rfkill
<opdop> si illumina quando essa è accesa
<jester-> mica detto
<jester-> se ha aggiornato il kernel e si sono  dimenticati il moulo el led funza ma pare spenta
<opdop> ma prima andava
<jester-> opdop: prova a prtire cole kernel precedente
<krabador> opdop, ma hai mandato  sudo ifconfig wlan0 down     sudo moprobe b43     e     sudo ifconfig wlan0 up , come segnalatoti da jester- 10 min fa?
<jester-> opdop: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan   cosa fa
<opdop> con iwlist wlan0 scan mi trova la rete
<opdop> che è già configurata tra l'altro e dovrebbe connettersi automaticamente
<opdop> e da nm, non trova nulla
<opdop> mmmm
<opdop> andando nelle impostazioni di sistema e rete, risulta la modalità aeroplano attiva
<opdop> la spengo e si connette
<jester-> eh certo che non va
<opdop> lo so, pensavo dipendesse dall'hard block prima
<krabador> opdop, riavvia
<opdop> ma ora invece? come la disativo di default quella modalità?
<opdop> ok
<jester-> opdop: se la disattivi disattivata rimane
<jester-> a meno che hai cannibalizzato il sistema
<opdop> naaa, non sono un novellino di GNU/Linux
<jester-> allora sei in grado di capire perchè si rimette da sola, se si rimette riavviando
<opdop> ora vediamo
<opdop> riavviato
<opdop> et voilà, modalità aeroplano accesa di nuovo
<opdop> infatti ero quasi sicuro di aver provato già prima ciò
<opdop> ma non è che si tratta di un bug?!
<opdop> e cacchio, ora c'è l'hard block di nuovo!
<opdop> ma potrebbe c'entrare qualcosa la batteria tampone del laptop?
<opdop> ora è un po' peggio la situazione
<krabador> ma non sei un novellino
<opdop> se prima avevo solo l'hard block che si toglieva accendendo la scheda wireless da pulsante, adesso facendo quello mi toglie sempre l'hard block (ma senza che si accenda la lucina), poi si mette il soft block e devo toglierlo con rfkill unblock all e poi finalmente va (il tutto dopo aver spento la modalità aeroplano)
<opdop> krabador: ?
<opdop> mi è venuto il dubbio della batteria tampone perché è un vecchio laptop e facendo diverse prove, essendo senza batteria, se spengo e riaccendo tenendolo connesso alla rete elettrica, tutto regge (scheda wireless di default parte accesa,ecc). Ma se stacco dalla presa di corrente ed accendo, si perdono tutte quelle impostazioni
<krabador> con la scheda attualmente funzionante, riavvia, reset bios, spegni, avvia, e vedi lo stato della scheda
<opdop> da li il dubbio della batteria tampone
<opdop> ma mi sembra assurdo che configurazioni del genere possano dipendere da quello O_o
<krabador> opdop, quanti anni ha il notebook ?
<opdop> intorno a 6-7 anni
<krabador> possibile allora.
<opdop> l'ho rianimato solo perché mi serve per una cosa a distanza e non posso permettermi di perdere la connessione in seguito a riavvii
<krabador> sebbene darebbe anche altri problemi
<krabador> lascialo sempre acceso
<opdop> l'ora ad esempio me la mantiene
<opdop> quindi bohhhhh
<opdop> eh, lo so che dovrei lasciarlo sempre acceso, ma c'è l'eventualità che venga spento e staccato proprio dalla presa di corrente
<krabador> opdop, se non tiene soltanto alcune impostazioni del bios, puo anche essere qualcosa nella circutazione del cip del bios
<opdop> e non avendo mai avuto problemi del genere in anni di utilizzo di GNU/Linux, mi ha spiazzato un po' la cosa
<krabador> *chip
<opdop> fatto di nuovo reset, ecc e la scheda regge
<opdop> ora spengo, stacco da presa di corrente, riavvio e vediamo
<opdop> comunque 'sto rfkill è una rottura di maroni immane
<opdop> perso tutto di nuovo grrrr
<opdop> e allora, il discorso batteria tampone sembra essere valido
<krabador> cambiala, se è un notebook con la possibilità di cambiarla
<opdop> lo msonterò e verificherò a questo punto
<opdop> anche se mi chiedo: com'è possibile che impostazioni del genere vengano lasciate gestite in quel modo?!
<krabador> opdop, molti ce l'hanno saldata sulla scheda
<krabador> opdop, dipende dai valori di default
<opdop> che intendi?
<opdop> di default rfkill spegne periferiche come scheda wireless, bluetooth, ecc in certi casi
<opdop> presumo perché periferiche vecchie consumino di più e allora...
<krabador> o se il malfunzionamento della circuitazione del bios, in asssenza di alimentazione notebool va a colpire solo determinate cose
<opdop> però non capisco perché debbano essere lasciati in mano ad un sistema del genere
<opdop> mah, guarda, fino allo scorso anno c'era ubuntu 10.04 in dual boot con windows
<opdop> mai avuti problemi
<opdop> ora con ubuntu, lubuntu, debian 7, stesso problema
<opdop> è da ricerche in rete, è un casino con un po' tutte le distro di "ultima generazione"
<opdop> o meglio dei kernel
<opdop> il bello è che si parla di distro per computer più datati (come lubuntu) e poi...
<opdop> ora faccio una prova con la vecchia ubuntu 10.04
<opdop> e se va ci lascio proprio quella così com'era prima. tanto degli aggiornamenti su questa macchina non mi interessa, disattivo determinate cose sensibili e basta che girino un paio di software di cui necessito
<opdop> grazie a tutti per l'aiuto
<opdop> era da tanto che non facevo un salto su questo canale e vi trovo belli reattivi ;) bene
<glpiana> ola
<Guest82722> qual'è l'opzione da aggiungere ad apt-get per reinstallare l'ultimo kernel?
<glpiana> Guest82722, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<Guest82722> glpiana, grazie
<glpiana> :)
<Guest82722> glpiana, anche per linux-headers?
<glpiana> Guest82722, pacchetto linux-headers-generic, stesso comando
<Guest82722> glpiana, ok grazie
<Guest82722> glpiana, durante l'installazione del kernel mi ha dato un errore su nvidia-331
<glpiana> !paste | Guest82722
<ubot-it> Guest82722: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest82722> glpiana, se ti faccio la schermata, non riesco a farti vedere tutto perchè bisogna scendere giù col mouse
<Guest82722> glpiana, non c'è la possibilità di vedere l'errore sul terminale?
<glpiana> Guest82722, se hai dato il comando che ti ho detto io vedi l'errore a terminale
<glpiana> Guest82722, io non so che cosa stai facendo
<Guest82722> glpiana, ho cancellato l'ultimo kernel dopo aggiornamento perchè all'accensione del notebook mi dava errore e poi l'ho reinstallato con i comandi che mi hai dato
<glpiana> Guest82722, ed è dai comandi che ti ho dato che è uscito l'errore?
<ExPBoy> cancellato il kernel?
<Guest82722> glpiana, no durante l'installazione del kernel
<glpiana> Guest82722, onstallazione che hai esgeuito coma?
<glpiana> *come
<Guest82722> glpiana, sudo apt-get purge linux-image
<glpiana> Guest82722, con purge disinstalli, mica installi.
<Guest82722> glpiana, no scusa, ti ho scritto come ho disinstallato
<glpiana> Guest82722, io ti ho chiesto un'altra cosa però
<leasy> salve, buongiorno a tutti...ho installato phpmyadmin, effettuato il collegamento ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin ma non accedo al db perche?
<Guest82722> glpiana, il kernel l'ho reinstallato con sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<glpiana> leasy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<glpiana> Guest82722, ok, e l'errore di nvidia l'hai avuto dando quel comando?
<Guest82722> glpiana, si, durante l'installazione del kernel
<glpiana> Guest82722, quindi hai già l'output nel terminale
<leasy> ok ora leggo...e ho anche il seguente errore # The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code. (me lo da eclipse, l'ho rilevato dal terminale)
<Guest82722> glpiana, avevo l'output ma involontariamente ho chiuso il terminale
<Guest82722> glpiana, provo a reinstallare il kernel?
<glpiana> Guest82722, riaprilo e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Guest82722> glpiana, non è successo nulla
<glpiana> Guest82722, bene, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-image-generic
<Guest82722> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9548555/
<akis24> giorno
<leasy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9548599/
<leasy> perche mi continua a dare questo?
<zztudioz> salve a tutti
<glpiana> Guest82722, sembra a posto
<glpiana> Guest82722, se vuoi ridai il comando sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic      e vedi se esce ancora l'errore
<zztudioz> nonostante la installazione di ieri di ubuntu 1404 sembra sia andata a buon fine ho necessità di installare anche ubuntu 1410, come mi comporto colle mie partizioni =
<glpiana> zztudioz, a che pro averle entrambe?
<leasy> non capisco quale sia il problema :'(
<glpiana> leasy, prova a vedere qui se ti è utile: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804021
<zztudioz> purtroppo mi serve un software che è copartibili solo con lucid e utopic
<glpiana> zztudioz, appunto, perchè tenerti anche la 14.04?
<zztudioz> ubuntu 1410 non lo trova nemmenoù
<zztudioz> perchè tra 9 mesi non si aggiorna + e poi sembrava non andarebeneissimo sul mio pc
<zztudioz> scusate scusate nn avevo letto bene
<zztudioz> ricapitolo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<zztudioz> ho messo su ubuntu 1404 ma mi serve anche la nuova 1410
<LostInMyHead> !rilasci | zztudioz
<ubot-it> zztudioz: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<Guest82722> !past
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'past'
<leasy> glpiana li il server è fermo...io l'ho riavviato molte volte...e da riga di comando mi gira anche bene...ma con interfaccia php andrei piu veloce
<leasy> *phpmyadmin
<LostInMyHead> zztudioz: la 14.04 LTS viene supportata fino al 2019, la 14.10 fino a luglio 2015
<zztudioz> si scusa avevo invertito per un lapsus
<zztudioz> il software si chiama zita-njbridge
<zztudioz> solo se si cerca con 1410 o lucid si trova
<LostInMyHead> no
<zztudioz> nemmeno come info
<LostInMyHead> quel pacchetto asiste per 14.10 e 15.04
<Guest82722> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9548667/
<LostInMyHead> *esiste
<LostInMyHead> se no devi provare a compilarlo
<zztudioz> 1504?
<zztudioz> esiste?
<LostInMyHead> no
<LostInMyHead> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zita-njbridge
<zztudioz> ah ecco
<zztudioz> era vivid non lucid
<zztudioz> ragazzi sto fondendo
<zztudioz> cmq se potessi avere un dual boot con 1410 sare + tranquillo
<LostInMyHead> zztudioz ma sei zgorbyo
<ExPBoy> zztudioz, quando installi 14.10 ti chiederà se vuoi installare accanto a 14.04
<zztudioz> si
<LostInMyHead> ah ok
<ExPBoy> non vedo tutti sti problemi
<zztudioz> ZgorbYo e anche ZnebwerX
<ExPBoy> si per complicare la vita 200 nick diversi :)
<LostInMyHead> zztudioz: se tieni un nick si riesce a capire lo storico delle richieste e anche con chi si parla
<zztudioz> si scusate non lo faccio apposta:)
<zztudioz> è in base al computer con cui mi cllego
<LostInMyHead> eh... ti scappa il nick
<zztudioz> non lo setto io aposta ogni volta
<zztudioz> sono 3 computer diversi
<zztudioz> lungi da me l'intenzione di complicare nulla a nessuno
<zztudioz> allora lo faccio fare in automatico o c'è bisogno di gestire manualmente le partizioni scegliendo "altro"?
<LostInMyHead> zztudioz: prima comuqnue di fare una cosa simile cercherei bene alternative al pacchetto che vuoi installare, installare un'altra versione solo per la necessità di un pacchetto mi sembra esagerato
<zztudioz> lo so che ci sono delle alternative come jack_in /out e netjack
<zztudioz> ma a quando pare la qualità del segnale è superiore in zita-njbridge
<glpiana> Guest82722, torno tra un po'. abbi pazienza
<papy69> ciao. sto utilizzando mint nella versione nadia 14. da qualcualche tempo non riesco a scaricare le applicazioni. mi puoi dare una mano ? grazie
<akis24> !chat | papy69
<ubot-it> papy69: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<papy69> grazie
<jester-> papy69: /j #linuxmint
<jester-> visto che #linumint-it è zombi
<riky> buongiorno
<glpiana> Guest82722, ora ci sono
<glpiana> Guest82722, dammi l'output di: cat /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-331/331.113/build/make.log                  se non hai ancora risolto
<riky> buongiorno qualcunop puo aitarmi
<glpiana> riky, hai già esposto il tuo problema?
<riky> no
<Carlin0> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<glpiana> riky, esponilo dunque, così scopriamo se qualcuno può aiutarti
<riky> ho ubuntu 14.4  nel mio pc fisso. e  quando ci sono gli aggiornamenti mi chiede il codice
<jester-> riky: cioè la pass?
<riky> di autenticarmi ma non avendo nessuna pasword
<glpiana> riky, chiede la tua password, quella che hai impostato per l'utente al momento dell'installazione
<riky> non ne ho una
<jester-> riky: la pass ce l'hai per forza, hai scelto installando
<riky> perche e stata tolta  dal tecnico
<jester-> riky: impossibile
<riky> sicuri
<glpiana> impossibile
<riky> ma ho provato  quella e non va
<jester-> riky: pc aziendale?
<glpiana> riky, se lasci il campo vuoto e premi invio?
<riky> nenache
<jester-> riky: pc aziendale?
<riky> casa
<Carlin0> riky, puoi resettarla al max
<glpiana> riky, di che tecnico parli?
<Guest82722> glpiana, non so se ho fatto bene ma tramite il gestore pacchetti ho reinstallato tutto riguardo nvidia e sembra che non mi abbia dato errori
<jester-> riky: tecnico de che
<glpiana> Guest82722, bene
<riky> uno che me la istallato  gia che con windows non andava
<glpiana> riky, se ti sei rivolto a un tecnico per l'nstallazione perchè non chied a lui la password?
<jester-> riky: la pass c'è solo che o non te la ricordi o lo scrauso che te l'ha installata non te la detta
<riky> ne ho una
<riky> ma non va
<glpiana> riky, se ti sei rivolto a un tecnico per l'nstallazione perchè non chied a lui la password?
<riky> ok provero grazie
<jester-> riky: perchè è qualla sbagliata
<jester-> riky: sei sul sistema adesso?
<jester-> eh ciau
<Guest82722> glpiana, riguardo quel comando che mi hai dato mi dice che il file o directory non esiste
<glpiana> Guest82722, ok, ma hai fatto altro intanto. magari è stato eliminato visto che le cose sono andate a buon fine. hai già riavviato?
<Guest82722> glpiana, no, adesso provo, però prima una cosa, come mai all'apertura di xchat non viene rispettato il mio nick?
<glpiana> Guest82722, perchè è registrato da altri e quindi cambia in automatico. se riavvii e non va hai modo di collegarti qui altrimenti?
<jester-> Guest82722: perchè è di un altro
<Guest82722> si, ok
<corsaro> Ciao
<mardel88> ciao. Ho cancellato un epub e volevo recuperarlo con scalpel, ma non lo so usare. Il file era su e-book reader
<LostInMyHead> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Estrazione#Scalpel
<LostInMyHead> questo ti posso dire... poi non l'ho mai usato, se hai problemi chiedi ad altri
<mardel88> grazie
<LostInMyHead> magari non in ore pasto :P
<mardel88> se uno mangia sul pc non c'è, giusto?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> e poi stacca e va piarsi un caffè
<LostInMyHead> con relativa pausa sigaretta
<jester-> cazzeggio con le milf alla macchinetta
<LostInMyHead> a quel punto arrivi al computer, leggi le news pomeridiane, scegli la musica, ti arriva una chiamata e stacchi perchè ormai sono le 18 e hai finito di lavorare... giornata tipo diciamo
<glpiana> oki, ora ci diamo un taglio con gli off topic?
<glpiana> :)
<jester-> zitelun
<jester-> lol
<glpiana> lol
<michele993> raga qualcuno ha installato unity3d?
<ExPBoy> no
<michele993> esite qualche channel per richiedere supporto di wine?
<ExPBoy> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<ExPBoy> canali non so
<akis24> esiste #winehq :)
<michele993> ty
<domemanc> Salve L'unita'disco per /mnt/usb-non e' ancora pronta o non e presente
<domemanc> attendere oppure premere s per omettereil mont o m per il ripristino manuale
<akis24> domemanc: hai una usb inserita ?
<domemanc> no
<domemanc> era un cellulare
<akis24> domemanc: premi s per adesso poi se lo rifa' bisognerebbe vedere  il file fstab
<domemanc> lo rifa' ad ogni avvio
<akis24> domemanc:  da terminale cat /etc/fstab e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | domemanc
<ubot-it> domemanc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9551317/
<akis24> domemanc:   sudo gedit /etc/fstab   e metti il cancelletto davanti ultima riga   #/dev/disk/by-id/usb-SAMSUNG_S5830i_Card_0123456789ABCDEF-0:0 /mnt/usb-SAMSUNG_S5830i_Card_0123456789ABCDEF-0:0 auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0   come qui oppure la cancelli   e salvi
<akis24> domemanc: poi riavvii e dovrebbe andare bene
<domemanc> scusa nel file testo va messo il #
<akis24> domemanc: si inizio ultima riga   >       #/dev/disk/by-id/usb-SAMSUNG_S5830i_Card_0123456789ABCDEF-0:0 /mnt/usb-SAMSUNG_S5830i_Card_0123456789ABCDEF-0:0 auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0
<domemanc> ok
<gegi> ciao a tutti
<gegi> non so come attivare la wifi su bt5 r3
<akis24> gegi: ti avevamo detto gia' se non erro
<akis24> !chat | gegi
<ubot-it> gegi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<onepbl> sera a tutti il browser mi dice che ho i javascript disabilitati. ho ubuntu 14.10.
<onepbl> ho provato ad installare i java seguendo le indicazioni del sito ma non so se ci sono riuscito
<Carlin0> di che sito ?
<jester-> onepbl: apri un terminale
<onepbl> si
<jester-> onepbl:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<jester-> enter a richiesta key
<onepbl> jester-, fatto
<jester-> onepbl: sudo apt-get update
<onepbl> jester-, ok
<onepbl> jester-, fatto
<jester-> onepbl: sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<jester-> onepbl: ok alla licenza nè
<onepbl> jester-, fatto
<jester-> onepbl: ha gia scaricato e installato?
<onepbl> jester-, sta scaricando
<onepbl> jester-, è parecchia roba :)
<jester-> onepbl: ci mette un po
<onepbl> jester-, ha finito
<jester-> provale
<jester-> onepbl: https://www.java.com/it/download/installed.jsp
<onepbl> jester-, non so se va ho riavviato firefox ma non va
<jester-> se non hai fatto qualche casino prima a mano vanno come l'ucifero
<onepbl> jester-, non va anche la verifica non va
<onepbl> jester-, mi dice che non è in grado di verificare, forse dice che è bloccato nel browser. come faccio a controllare?
<jester-> onepbl: dpkg -l | grep openjek
<jester-> onepbl: nelle preferenze i ff
<jester-> onepbl: dpkg -l | grep openjdk
<onepbl> j non fa niente
<jester-> onepbl: dpkg -l | grep openjdk
<onepbl> jester-, non fa niente
<onepbl> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9552377/
<jester-> onepbl: dpkg -l | grep oracle
<onepbl> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9552385/
<jester-> onepbl: sudo dpkg --purge openjdk-7-jre-headless openjdk-7-jre
<onepbl> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9552417/
<jester-> onepbl: sudo dpkg -r  openjdk-7-jre
<onepbl> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9552478/
<jester-> onepbl: sudo dpkg -r  default-jre openjdk-7-jre
<jester-> pacchetti fatti col cucciolo
<onepbl> jester-, mmm non so :(
<onepbl> jester-, fatto cmq
<onepbl> jester-, vuoi che pasti?
<onepbl> jester-, cioè incolli?
<jester-> onepbl: suo apt-get install --reinstall oracle-java8-installer
<onepbl> jester-, sudo?
<jester-> yess
<onepbl> jester-, fatto
<jester-> onepbl: prova
<onepbl> jester-, Oracle non è in grado di verificare se Java è attualmente installato e abilitato nel browser in uso.
<jester-> onepbl: hai chrome installato?
<onepbl> no
<onepbl> jester-, lo installo?
<jester-> si ma prendi quello sul sito
<jester-> il .deb
<jester-> onepbl: prova a rinominare la cartella .mozilla
<onepbl> jester-, cioè?
<jester-> sudo mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak   chiudi e riapri ff
<jester-> anze senza sudo
<onepbl> jester-, fatto
<jester-> prova
<onepbl> jester-, chrome non va ora riprovo firefox
<onepbl> jester-, ora firefox va
<jester-> ok
<onepbl> jester-, ma non ho più le estensioni, è stato reistallato?
<jester-> infatti cromo non va con le oracle
<jester-> onepbl: è tornato nuovo a defaut
<onepbl> jester-, ok ok grazie, ma mi ha cancellato le password?
<jester-> è come se lo avessi appena installato
<jester-> le impostazioni vecchie stanno in .mozilla.bak
<jester-> ma se rimetti seghi java
<onepbl> jester-, capito... Grazie comunque!
<flavio> posso?
<Torpedo> ciao, utilizzo Kubuntu e vorrei capire come fare a scaricare e masterizzare giochi per wii modificata
<krabador> Torpedo, qui si fa assistenza al sistema operativo, propriamente detto, non ad utilizzi secondari , per altro illegali
<Torpedo> scusa
<Torpedo> mi aiuti a partizionare una chiave usb in wbfs?
<krabador> !chat | Torpedo
<ubot-it> Torpedo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Torpedo> ok ciao
<giona> ciao,
<krabador> !ciao | giona
<ubot-it> giona: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<giona> dopo aver eliminato windows dal mio pc, ho installato ubuntu 14.04
<giona> ora avrei bisogno di disinstallare ubuntu, formattando il pc, per rinstallare soltanto windows 8
<giona> immagino che per formattare debba usare il cd o la chiavetta usb live
<krabador> giona, chiedi in ##windows
<giona> ok, grazie tante. ;)
<krabador> di niente
<giona> ciao, gparted non mi permette di creare una partizione (per poter installare di nuovo windows): posso tranquillamente crearla con la live di Ubuntu da chiavetta?
<krabador> giona, oer installare windows , chiedi in ##windows
<krabador> giona, o consulta risorse web riservate a windows
<giona> visto che non c'è nessun lì in chat e che, comunque, il quesito riguarda anche la partizione su ubuntu, ho pensato di passarla qui. :)
<krabador> giona, qui puoi ricevere assistenza su ubuntu
<krabador> !chat | giona
<ubot-it> giona: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<burzum> buonasera a tutti
<Guest63798> ho un incredibile bisogno di un supersperto
<Guest63798> e spero di essere nel posto giusto+
<Guest63798> posso chiedere?
<krabador> Guest63798, se su ubuntu si
<krabador> chiedi
<Guest63798> si si c
<Guest63798> grazie
<Guest63798> allora ho un problema con una partizione
<Guest63798> dopo che ho installato ubuntu su una partiziona nuova creata da me
<Guest63798> funzionava tutto bene fino a quando oggi non mi apre piu una partizione dove ho win
<Guest63798> ed e sulla partizione grande
<krabador> Guest63798, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest63798
<ubot-it> Guest63798: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest63798> devo mettere questi comand sul terminal?
<krabador> se puoi , anche uno screenshot di gparted
<krabador> Guest63798, si
<krabador> !image | Guest63798
<ubot-it> Guest63798: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest63798> Disk /dev/sda: 298,1 GiB, 320072933376 bytes, 625142448 sectors
<Guest63798> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<Guest63798> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<Guest63798> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<Guest63798> Disklabel type: gpt
<Guest63798> Disk identifier: EB665EA3-D4B4-4CF0-AE72-BA1CD3D3ABDA
<Guest63798> Device         Start       End   Sectors   Size Type
<burzum82> sono tornato
<burzum82> cosa e successwo?
<burzum82> ho provato aincollare il risultato del terminale e mi hanno bannato
<krabador> burzum82, ti era stato detto
<krabador> di usare pastebin
<burzum82> e come si fa?
<krabador> per il contenuto del comando
<burzum82> scusa la mia ignoranza
<krabador> c'è un floodbot per evitare l'intasamento
<krabador> !pastebin | burzum82
<ubot-it> burzum82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<burzum82> chiedo scusa
<krabador> non avere troppa fretta
<burzum82> ok apologize
<burzum82> devo incollare nella pagina che mi si apre da paste ubunttu?
<krabador> !pastebin | burzum82
<ubot-it> burzum82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<burzum82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9553873/
<burzum82> cosi?
<krabador> si
<burzum82> peretto
<burzum82> se mi dici come fare gli screen ti posto pure quello
<krabador> apri gparted con sudo gparted
<krabador> se non ce l'hai apt-get install gparted
<burzum82> fatto
<burzum82> aperto
<krabador> premi il tasto stamp
<krabador> !image | burzum82
<ubot-it> burzum82: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> imgur non richiede registrazione
<krabador> fai l'upload
<krabador> e metti qui il link
<burzum82> https://imgur.com/MgSKaF8,4q0pSOj
<burzum82> ho fatto una foto anche al risultato dellascansione di kde
<burzum82> ne ho aggiunta unaltra in full screen di gparted
<burzum82> http://i.imgur.com/pQnGhF6.png
<burzum82> qua
<krabador> burzum82, quale partizione non ti apre?
<burzum82> packard bell
<burzum82> dev/sda4
<krabador> perfetto, cliccaci sopra , in gparted, e visualizza l'errore
<krabador> burzum82, visto che ha un bel "!" a fianco
<burzum82> faccio foto?
<krabador> burzum82, si, ci spicciamo
<burzum82> https://imgur.com/r18HEsk
<burzum82> e oggi mie apparso un triangolo rosso in alto a destra tra dropbox e il wifi
<krabador> burzum82, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get ntfs-3g
<krabador> burzum82, spetta
<krabador> spetta
<krabador> burzum82, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get isntall ntfs-3g
<burzum82> attendo
<krabador> spetta di nuovo
<krabador> scusa
<burzum82> tutto assieme?
<krabador> burzum82, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<krabador> burzum82, si
<krabador> quest'ultima
<burzum82> non e successo nulla
<burzum82> anzi si
<krabador> pastebin di tutto
<burzum82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9554012/
<krabador> burzum82, hai il sistema bloccato
<burzum82> quindi?
<krabador> burzum82, allora, software-properties-gtk
<burzum82> si puo sbloccare?
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> nella prima tab a sinistra
<krabador> nel menu a tendina "scarica da"
<krabador> selezioni "altro"
<krabador> poi italia , e selezioni il server con crazy
<burzum82> poi ripristina?
<burzum82> oppure chiudi?
<krabador> burzum82, chiudi
<krabador> torna in terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e pastebin
<burzum82> non mi fa scrivere la password sul terminale
<krabador> burzum82, non hai ancora chiuso software-properties-gtk ?
<krabador> devi scegliere il server, chiudere la finestrella e la finestra principale
<burzum82> chiuso
<burzum82> ma non mi fa mettere la password al teminale
<krabador> burzum82, la password non appare
<krabador> ma la fa mettere
<krabador> digitala correttamente
<krabador> e invio
<burzum82> ok hai ragione
<krabador> non appare volutamente
<krabador> neanche i pallini
<burzum82> infatti mi sembrava strano
<krabador> burzum82, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e pastebin
<burzum82> sto aspettando che finisca poi lo pastebin
<krabador> bene
<burzum82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9554088/
<krabador> ok burzum82 , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<krabador> burzum82, hai 14.04 o 14.10 ?
<burzum82> continuare? s7n
<burzum82> dovrei avere 14.10 l ultimo
<krabador> si continuare ovviamente
<krabador> sono gli aggiornamenti , piu' l'installazione di quel pacchetto
<burzum82> ok
<krabador> burzum82, come procede?
<burzum82> aspetto chew finisca
<burzum82> dice ancora un minuto e qualcosa
<krabador> burzum82, quando ha finito , riavvia
<burzum82> il pc?
<krabador> burzum82, si
<burzum82> e se non si riaccendera?
<krabador> si riaccende, tranquillo
<burzum82> ok ho fiducia in te
<burzum82> grazie
<burzum82> se abbiamo finito ti ringrazio di cuore
<burzum82> sei stato eccezionale
<krabador> burzum82, tecnicamente si, non c'era un componente per poter accedere ad ntfs
<burzum82> ed ora ce?
<krabador> e gliel'abbiamo installato
<burzum82> ottimo
<krabador> si , se hai mandato il comando che ti ho mandato adesso
<krabador> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<krabador> ovvero questo
<krabador> se hai mandato solo la prima parte, manda poi la seconda parte
<burzum82> si si lo sta elaborando il terminale
<krabador> perfetto
<burzum82> ha finito
<krabador> pastebin allora
<burzum82> riavvio o ti mando il pastebin?
<burzum82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9554164/
<burzum82> e sparito il triangolo rosso che cera tra dropbox e il wifi
<krabador> si, si sono sbloccati gli aggiornamenti, ora, se hai ancora il problema con la ntfs
<krabador> al riavvio
<krabador> devi fare un chkdsk , da windows
<burzum82> ma win non me lo apriva oggi
<krabador> oppure mandi sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda4
<krabador> perchè potrebbe essere un problema di file system
<burzum82> ora riavvio se ce qualche proble torno al volo da te ok?
<krabador> si, anch'io riavvio, torno tra circa 5 min
<mardel88> ciao. Come faccio e eliminare spazi vuoti nel launcher?
<burzum82> buonasera
<burzum82> sono sempre io
<gigirock> uella
<burzum82> salve gigirock
<gigirock> cia burzum82
<burzum82> potresti aiutarmi?
<gigirock> dimmi
<mardel88> ciao. Come faccio e eliminare spazi vuoti nel launcher?
<burzum82> ho un proble ad una partizione credo sia un errore di filesystem
<burzum82> la partiz e quella di win
<burzum82> non si apre piu
<gigirock> burzum82, e' una partizione ntfs ?
<burzum82> credo di si
<burzum82> si si e una ntfs
<burzum82> confermo
<gigirock> !info ntfsfix
<ubot-it> Package ntfsfix does not exist in trusty
<gigirock> aspe
<burzum82> ok
<burzum82> ciao krabador
<burzum82> sono tornato
<krabador> burzum82, allora?
<burzum82> win non parte e la partizione non va
<gigirock> burzum82, prova a installare ntfsprogs che contiene ntfsfix che una volta eseguito dovrebbe pulire la partizione
<burzum82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9554340/
<gigirock> burzum82, che versione hai ?
<burzum82> questo e il messaggio se provo ad aprirlo
<burzum82> l ultima
<burzum82> 14.10
<krabador> gigirock, non si puo'
<krabador> non è installabile ntfsprogs
<gigirock> krabador, perche' ?
<krabador> gigirock, c'è solo ntfs-3g in ubuntu, da un po'
<burzum82> che posso fare?
<gigirock> boh cmq burzum82 apri terminale e vedi se puoi dare il comando ntfsfix
<krabador> burzum82, apri il terminale
<krabador> burzum82, sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda4
<krabador> c'è ntfsfix
<burzum82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9554356/
<widecurio64> salve a tutti
<burzum82> salve
<widecurio64> posso chiedere consigli qui giusto?
<krabador> burzum82, se win8 aveva l'avvio rapido impostato , la cosa si complica notevolmente
<krabador> widecurio64, chiedi
<burzum82> non so se era impostato
<widecurio64> io uso da tempo kubuntu, ma da un po il mio pc mi da problemi con le finestre frammentate
<krabador> la partizione ntfs risulta ibernata, non ci si accede da fuori
<burzum82> quindi?
<burzum82> che si puo fare?
<widecurio64> scusate, qual'è il problema?
<gigirock> ma dovrebbe ripartire da windows
<gigirock> widecurio64, che vuol dire frammentate ?
<krabador> burzum82, riavvia , premi f8 , per accedere alla console di ripristino win
<widecurio64> dividere in frammenti... penso
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> widecurio64, fa uno screenshot del problema
<burzum82> e poi?
<krabador> widecurio64, premendo il tasto stamp
<krabador> !image | widecurio64
<ubot-it> widecurio64: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> vai su imgur, e fai l'upload dell'immagine
<widecurio64> scusatemi ma non sto usando il mio pc mi spiace, cmq quando muovo una finestra si spezza, non è uniforme
<cristian_c> è un effetto tipico
<cristian_c> widecurio64, ma di quale hardware stiamo parlando?
<krabador> burzum82, una volta avuto accesso alla console, chkdsk /f
<krabador> widecurio64 , di che sistema stiamo parlando , di che cpu , ram , scheda video
<krabador> molto semplicemente
<widecurio64> 32 bit, amd 2.4GHz 2 Gb di ram, scheda madre asrock, scheda video Geforce 210
<widecurio64> il pc è assemblato di 8 anni fa
<gigirock> widecurio64, che risoluzione usi ?
<widecurio64> 1440x900
<krabador> widecurio64, hai installato i driver proprietari nvidia?
<widecurio64> si, li ho provati tutti quelli proposti
<widecurio64> beh, che sapete dirmi...
<gigirock> mah una volta Peace mi ha dato un parametro che faceva risparmiare ram video in kde.... ma non mi ricordo
<widecurio64> io non avrei problemi a cambiare sistema, solo che mi infastidiscono le parentesi sulle schede chiuse di xcfe
<gigirock> widecurio64, quindi hai driver nvidia proprietari ?
<widecurio64> si
<gigirock> che versione ?
<widecurio64> non ricordo(scusa) però ho provato tutti quelli che mi apparivano elencati nella finestra driver proprietari!
<Joshua^Dunamis> widecurio64: che versione usi di kde? E qual è il problema esatto?
<mardel88> ciao... ho letto la guida ma non c'è scritto come eliminare spazi vuoti dal launcher... qualcuno lo sa?
<gigirock> mardel88, dal launch di unity ?
<widecurio64> kubuntu 14.04
<mardel88> ubuntu
<Joshua^Dunamis> widecurio64: capisco ma che problema ha kde?
<widecurio64> hai presente windows xp senza driver video...
<Joshua^Dunamis> widecurio64: cioè non carica gli effetti desktop oppure?
<Joshua^Dunamis> widecurio64: non uso windows da dieci anni circa... tranne qualche incursione in pc altrui...
<gigirock> mardel88, alt f2 poi scrivi unity <invio>
<mardel88> scusa cos'è unity
<gigirock> mardel88, hai detto di avere ubuntu quello con la barra verticale a sinsitra ?
<widecurio64> la finestra si taglia (leggermente in 2) mentre la sposto verso dx o sx, mentre su e giù no
<mardel88> si, barra verticale a sinistra
<gigirock> mardel88, quel de si chiama unity
<gigirock> !unity
<ubot-it> Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<Joshua^Dunamis> widecurio64: mmm... non mi è mai capitato.... i drivers video sono installati?
<widecurio64> si
<Joshua^Dunamis> widecurio64: apri un terminale e digita sudo dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<Joshua^Dunamis> widecurio64: che ti da?
<widecurio64> nella vecchia versione 13.10 abilitavo il Vsync e non mi dava più problemi
<Joshua^Dunamis> widecurio64: e qui non puoi farlo?
<widecurio64> no, è windows 7
<mardel88> ah ok... l'ho fatto mi è uscito impostazioni di sistema
<Joshua^Dunamis> widecurio64: forse devi installare nvidia-settings corrispondente al driver in uso
<Joshua^Dunamis> widecurio64: e da lì imposti il Vsync
<widecurio64> poi provo ma ora non posso proprio,(scusate ma il pc devo riformattarlo)
<mardel88> grazie per l'aiuto...gigirock, mi è uscito
<Joshua^Dunamis> widecurio64: ah ok...
<widecurio64> cmq grazie, ora mio segno tutto Joshua^Dunamis, possiamo restare in contatto?
<Joshua^Dunamis> widecurio64: se sono online mi trovi qui
<widecurio64> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> widecurio64: se non rispondo... magari sto faccendo altro.. tu prova citandomi e il client IRC mi avvisa ;)
<widecurio64> ok,forse ci vediamo anche domani, ora penso che andrò a dormire, domani scuola
<Joshua^Dunamis> widecurio64: bien, ci si vede domani in caso
<widecurio64> ok
<gigirock> http://youtu.be/Sw7s5M3fgcE widecurio64 guarda qui
<gigirock> Sig.ri che possono segate il sig Gigablue_00FF62 che e' un ghost che mi e' rimasto aperto e non so perche' ?
<Carlin0> gigirock, dovrebbe cadere da solo
<Carlin0> in ping timeout
<gigirock> eh Carlin0 e' da ieri sera che e' li......
<bigo72>  /seg Gigablue_00FF62
<bigo72> non funziona
<Carlin0> gigirock, allora hai un client aperto
<gigirock>    /asphalt Gigablue_00FF62
<gigirock> Carlin0, da ps -eax non risulta aperto
<bigo72>  /massacr Gigablue_00FF62
<Carlin0> pa aux
<Carlin0> ps aux
<bigo72>  /fai-nero Gigablue_00FF62
<gigirock> dopo provo ....
<bigo72> nulla
<Joshua^Dunamis> gigirock: prova ad entrare in ##manjaro-it che sono founder non so se posso fare qualcosa...
<Carlin0> ma va Joshua^Dunamis ... è roba che gira sul suo pc
<gigirock> eh esagerati dopo do un bel reboot e vedi sto irc dove finisce
<bigo72> Joshua^Dunamis, al massimo puoi killarlo in quel canale, o bannarlo, ma nulla a livello di server
<bigo72>  /ammazz Gigablue_00FF62
<gigirock> vado magari in via Calvino un attimo
<Joshua^Dunamis> si come immaginavo... però magari posso inviare qualche segnale che giunge al server... ma sto improvvisando... è un'idea
<bigo72> Joshua^Dunamis, tipo un segnale morse?
<Joshua^Dunamis> bigo72: si... magari anche un segnale alieno.... qualcosa del genere!
<bigo72> dopo che il nick è stato espulso, tutti diranno "peccato, morse"
<Carlin0> gigirock, prova killall dreamirc
<bigo72> prova /killall morpe
<gigirock> non posso pacioccarlo adesso....
<gigirock> no non c'e' nessun processo del genere.....
<Carlin0> gigirock, magari è una trojaN
<gigirock> Carlin0, speriamo che voglia poco.....
<Carlin0> prova sudo poweroff (scherzo)
<gigirock> Carlin0, seee mia moglie sta guardando un film ....
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest92260> Ciao
<krabador> !ciao | Guest92260
<ubot-it> Guest92260: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest92260> Lubuntu non si installa su un vecchio PC con XP
<Guest92260> Ho tentato tantissime volte ... ma nulla ... da impazzire
<krabador> Guest92260, elenca le caratteristiche hardware , per favore
<Guest92260> 190 MB circa di RAM
<Carlin0> Guest92260, ti da un errore che parla di kernel pae ?
<Guest92260> Alcune volte ha indicato errori
<krabador> Guest92260, elenca con precisione l'hardware, non solo la ram
<krabador> sebbene con 190mb , è tempo per la soffitta
<Guest92260> È un athom Compaq del 2002 .. ma non ricordo le caratteristiche
<Carlin0> e non ricordi manco l'errore ?
<Guest92260> Alcune volte parte l'inizio dell'installazione .. ma poi attendo ore e ore
<Guest92260> Solo una volta ha dato errore
<Guest92260> Poi esce la schermata ke mi fa scegliere se installarlo o provarlo
<Guest92260> Ke mi consigli
<Carlin0> Guest92260, così è impossibile dire ma ad occhio e croce non hai i requisiti minimi , informati meglio sul tuo hardware e poi ripassa
<Guest92260> In caso di errore kernel .. ke dovrei fare ?
<krabador> 190mb sono da soffitta Guest92260
<Carlin0> mi chiedo come faceva a giraci xp
<gigirock> puppy o minilinux ci vanno
<krabador> pc che è un miracolo che si accendono
<Carlin0> dsl
<krabador> gigirock, si, pero' qui si parla di ubuntu , non come recuperare rottami
<gigirock> krabador, xfce ?
<Carlin0> gigirock, con 190mb di ram manco quello
<gigirock> ubu senza de ?
<krabador> gigirock, xfce e lxde con 1gb e un processore di una decina d'anni, ancora vanno
<krabador> ma veramente non meno
<gigirock> Lubuntu, on the other hand, can run in 128MB RAM, but we'd recommend at least 256MB.
<Carlin0> gigirock, bisogna vedere di quando è questa guida
<krabador> gigirock, 14.10 alza il tiro, e nelle ultime versioni ne è stato tagliato di supporto hardware
<gigirock> me ne vado indignato
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-18
<Devidino> Salve, gestione delle spese Famigliari, meglio database o file excel?
<Devidino> si accettano consigli! i software nel software center gia` provati, troppo complessi, nel senso fanno cose che non mi servono!
<LostInMyHead> file evel
<LostInMyHead> *exel
<LostInMyHead> database serve ad altro
<Devidino> LostInMyHead,  ma dopo per le maschere?
<Devidino> LostInMyHead,  inizia a diventare un casino con excel se vuoi fare maschere su un intero anno
<Devidino> tipo tutti i soldi spesi in verstiario!
<LostInMyHead> fammi capire.... quante famiglie e spese ci sono al giorno?
<Devidino> LostInMyHead, consideriamo 3 " famiglie" nel senso spese comuni e spese x2 singoli
<Devidino> spese al giorno non lo so! puo` variare in piu` costi fissi
<Devidino> mensili
<LostInMyHead> stica.. scusa ma io faccio sutto su un forglio con estratto conto bancario
<LostInMyHead> non è che ci si mette tanto
<LostInMyHead> http://linuxaria.com/article/8-personal-financial-software-for-linux?lang=it
<LostInMyHead> scusa... siccoem non è supporto
<LostInMyHead> !chat | Devidino
<ubot-it> Devidino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Devidino> LostInMyHead, scusa pensavo di essere in chat
<Devidino> ;S
<akis24> giorno
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Bart76> Buongiorno! Chi mi può spiegare perchè se, in una macchina con soltanto Win8, faccio partire la live di Ubuntu 14.10 e mi chiede la login?
<glpiana> Bart76, in linea di massima i casi sono due
<glpiana> Bart76, o la iso con cui hai fatto la live è stata scaricata male, oppure c'è un problema grafico che impedisce l'accesso al primo avvio. dopo login l'interfaccia grafica viene caricata?
<Bart76> Innanzitutto grazie, glpiana, per la disponibilità. La schermata di login è in modalità grafica, non testuale.
<glpiana> Bart76, per loggarti e vedere se carica l'interfaccia grafica, scrivi ubuntu come user e poi premi invio senza inserire la password
<Bart76> No. Mi dice "Invalid password, please try again"
<glpiana> Bart76, dammi un attimo che provo
<Bart76> OK
<glpiana> Bart76, 32 o 64 bit?
<Bart76> 64, scusa
<glpiana> Bart76, porta pazienza, la mia macchina virtuale è lenta
<Bart76> Figurati.... ;-)
<glpiana> Bart76, allora, se la iso funziona ti logghi con user ubuntu e password vuota
<glpiana> Bart76, procederei controllando la iso scaricata
<glpiana> !md5 | Bart76
<ubot-it> Bart76: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<glpiana> Bart76, da dove l'hai presa?
<Bart76> dal sito ubuntu.it
<Bart76> Allora provo a scaricarla nuovamente
<glpiana> !release | Bart76 da qui
<ubot-it> Bart76 da qui: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Bart76> Sto scaricando la iso dove mi avete consigliato ;-)
<Guest37183> ciao a tutti sapete dirmi come risolvere x amsn errore durante la connessione al server grazie
<glpiana> Guest37183, anzitutto per cortesia non usare abbreviazioni, rendono difficile la lettura. in secondo luogo, solitamente è una questione di impostazioni di amsn. puoi postarci le impostazioni del server? magari con una schermata
<glpiana> !image | Guest37183
<ubot-it> Guest37183: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Bart76> Ciao glpiana. Ho scaricato la iso da dove mi hai consigliato, ed ho verificato anche con md5sum. Ma il problema è il medesimo :-(
<glpiana> Bart76, con cosa prepari il disco o la chiavetta?
<Bart76> con "creatore dischi avvio" di ubuntu 14.10
<glpiana> Bart76, che scheda video hai?
<glpiana> Bart76, non necessariamente il modello, mi basta la marca
<Bart76> Scheda Intel HD Graphics Family
<glpiana> è strano avere sto problema con le intel. allora, so che è una menata quello che sto per proporti di fare: secondo me hai due opzioni
<glpiana> la prima è scaricare ubuntu in versione 32 bit e vedere se quella carica correttamente
<glpiana> la seconda è provare con kubuntu lubuntu o xubuntu e vedere che fanno
<glpiana> Bart76, domanda, all'avvio del disco tu lasci caricare in automatico?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> Bart76, o premi il tasto e al menu scegli qualcosa?
<Bart76> io seleziono "try ubuntu"
<glpiana> Bart76, ma quello lo selezioni in grafica, giusto? dopo il caricamento
<Bart76> scusa, dopo il caricamento di cosa?
<Bart76> buongiorno jester
<glpiana> Bart76, rifaccio la domanda. scegli "try ubuntu" da grafica o da menu tipo linea di comando?
<Bart76> glpiana, da grafica
<glpiana> Bart76, allora fammi sta prova: avvia il cd. quando vedi le due icona in basso premi un tasto. poi seleziona la lingua e quindi scegli "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<Bart76> glpiana, forse ti ho dato una informazione errata. io seleziono "try" da una schermata analoga a questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Bart76> glpiana, tipo il grub
<glpiana> Bart76, da qui? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=1004-0.png
<Bart76> no, glpiana. dal link che ti ho mandato. quindi dal grub
<glpiana> capito
<glpiana> se hai uefi lascia perdere la 32 bit che ti dicevo prima allora. prova piuttosto con kubuntu o lubuntu a 64 bit. kubuntu è più bella graficamente
<Bart76> glpiana, infatti ho selezionato la 64 bit per evitare problemi di partizionamento. provo kubuntu ;-)
<gurugu> Buongiorno!
<glpiana> Bart76, poi dimmi come si comporta
<Bart76> ok glpiana. buongiorno gurugu.
<Bart76> glpiana, quindi secondo te il problema è la scheda video?
<glpiana> Bart76, un problema di incompatibilità direi, ma non posso esserne certo
<Mirko83> Buongiorno ho appena installato ubuntu e ho un problema non riesco installare i programmi che scarico mi dice che cè un problema durante il caricamento dell'archivio cosa posso fare? GRAZIE
<glpiana> Mirko83, anzitutto spiega come cerchi di installare i programmi e da dove li scarichi
<jester-> Mirko83: quale programma e scaricato da come
<Mirko83> Tipo i tunes lo scarico da internet lo apro per installarlo e mi da quel messaggio di errore li
<Mirko83> ma anche da cd faccio il setup e mi dice problemi con il caricamento dell'archivio
<Mirko83> per il resto mi sembra che vada tutto....
<jester-> Mirko83: 1 i programmi non a repo ufficiali non è detto che siano compatibili, 2 che tipo di file, come installi e che errore
<Mirko83> file della stampante canon da cd per usarla via wi fi
<Mirko83> programma per la domotica vimar
<jester-> Mirko83: prova ancora
<Mirko83> Ho sentito in vimar e mi hanno detto che è compatibile
<jester-> che centra la stampante con vimar
<Mirko83> ho riprovato e mi da sempre problemi con il caricamento dell'archivio
<Mirko83> sono le due cose che volevo installare
<jester-> Mirko83: ripassa fra qualche giorno che la palla di vetro è in manutenzione
<Mirko83> che vuol dire?
<jester-> che non avendo la palla di vetro non possiamo vedere circa le domande fatte e non ricevute
<Mirko83> quindi mi tengo il messaggio di errore?
<jester-> se a domanda risponi con altro mi sa di si
<jester-> rispondi*
<Mirko83> ho riprovato a ricaricare i file della stampante da cd ma mi da sempre quel messaggio di errore di caricamento dell'archivio
<glpiana> Mirko83, che stampante è?
<Carx91> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu
<Mirko83> canon pixma mx340
<glpiana> canon. pessima scelta se si voleva una compatibilità
<glpiana> Carx91, esponilo
<Carx91> in poche parole volevo installare ubuntu in dual boot con win7. Quando vado a mettere installa ubuntu insieme a win7 si riavvia il pc automaticamente senza completare l'installazione
<Mirko83> si ma non riesco a installare nessun file neanche quelli scaricati da internet non riesco ad aprirli con l'archivio
<LostInMyHead> scusa Mirko83 ma di che formato parliamo?
<Mirko83> L'ultima versione 14.10
<LostInMyHead> e quella è la versione, come tu stesso hai scritto
<Mirko83> si
<LostInMyHead> già
<jester-> Carx91: stai usando ciofea wubi non devi scelgiere dentro a winz
<Mirko83> ma che formato volevi sapere dei file che scarico?
<LostInMyHead> hai mai sentito parlare del formato della versione?
<Mirko83> scusate ma io sono un pò imbranato con il computer
<Mirko83> ma la versione del formato di ubuntu?
<Mirko83> comunque dei file che scarico è la .exe
<jester-> Mirko83: e ti meravigli che non funzi?
<Mirko83> perchè?
<jester-> perché lo sa anche il gatto che i file winzoz non vanno in linux e viceversa
<ExPBoy> eh
<Mirko83> e come devo fare?
<ExPBoy> se vuoi usare i file .exe usa windows
<jester-> trovare i programma per linux
<jester-> o usa winzoz
<Mirko83> ok grazie
<ste78> Salve! spero che qualcuno possa aiutarmi..ho un notebook con win vista ..che vorrei formattare per poi installare ubuntu come unico sistema operativo..è un'operazione possibile e consigliabile?
<ExPBoy> possibile si consigliabile no
<jester-> ste78: e facilemte fattibile visto che non interessa piu il ripristino i vista
<jester-> tema tieni presente che linux non è sotitutivo ma aternativo a winz
<jester-> ste78: puo capitare che non trovi applicazioni simi winzoz in linux
<ExPBoy> il mio consiglio è di valutare bene cosa può servirti e se con linux lo puoi avere
<ExPBoy> ste78, ci sei o sei svenuto?
<ste78> sono qua...stavo riflettendo scusate :D
<glpiana> sta facendo valutare vista da un antiquario
<ste78> il mio vista è impestato di malware raga..
<glpiana> ste78, affiancali, che, come diceva puffo quattrocchi, che èèèèè meglio
<ste78> l'antivirus non smette di bloccare programmi indesiderati..
<ExPBoy> uhm ma che ciofecca di antivirus hai?
<ste78> e tutto xke ho cercato un programma per lo streaming gratuito..
<glpiana> ste78, la volta che ti serve un programma che su linux non va cosa fai?
<jester-> fa il suo lavoro
<ExPBoy> eh le cose gratuite...
<ste78> ho malwarebytes..non mi sembra male no?
<ste78> il premium!
<ExPBoy> a non so
<ste78> non uso il pc x lavoro, una volta che funzionano il torrent e poco piu a me va bene..con linux vanno?
<ExPBoy> si si se non ci lavori va bene
<jester-> ste78: lubuntu
<ste78> grazie!  ..dunque, se io scarico la 14.10 e la trasferisco in chiavetta, poi formatto, all'avvio del dos inserisco la chiavetta e lancio ubuntu dovrei riuscire nel mio intento?
<glpiana> ste78, perchè formattare prima? lo fai in fase di installazione
<jester-> ste78: scegli usa l'intero disco
<LostInMyHead> ste78: si ma il problema non è di vista, probabilmente lo impesti di virus a giocare coi torrent, e non è che linux sia immune sopratutto se non lo sai usare... reinstalla vista
<jester-> ma no dai vista no
<glpiana> windows millenium edition magari
<LostInMyHead> anzi passa a seven
<ste78> accidenti non so che fare.. :/
<jester-> ste78: che pc è
<ExPBoy> un note ha detto
<ste78> ho un vaio..un po datato ma discretamente funzionante ..si un notebook,,sony vaio
<jester-> ste78: processore e ram?
<ste78> un centrino 1,66...ram non saprei..
<jester-> metti lubuntu
<ste78> però ho visto che la 14.10 64 bit è compatibile..se la affianco poi posso usarla senza che venga infettata?
<ExPBoy> 64 bit?
<ste78> si
<ExPBoy> eh ma il tuo note è a 64 bit?
<jester-> ste78: linux è piu o meno immune da virus ma roba che incula by browser no
<ste78> si è 64 bit
<ste78> vi dirò..sono stato anni senza antivirus e mai un problema, perchè stavo molto attento a ciò che scaricavo..ultimamente però ho ceduto alla tentazione di desiderare lo streaming gratuito e ho scaricato il programma svbagliato...
<ExPBoy> ste78, modello preciso del note per cortesia
<ste78> sony vaio vgn-nr21m
<ExPBoy> ste78,  è questo?   http://www.notebookcheck.net/Sony-Vaio-VGN-NR21M.8337.0.html
<ste78> mi sembra di si..
<ExPBoy> ti sembra?
<ste78> cmq ho usato cpuz, come suggerito nella guida, e c'è la sigla 64 bit..dunque è compatibile giusto?
<ste78> si si è proprio lui!
<enzo> ciao
<Teku_> ciao enzo
<enzo> lubuntu non si installa su un mio vecchio pc
<krabador> !ciao | enzo
<ubot-it> enzo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Teku_> in che senso "non si installa"?
<Teku_> cosa succede?
<Guest87490> part da cd l'interfaccia in cui posso scegliere se provarlo o usarlo. scelgo installa ... ma inizia no ore di attese lunghissime e infinite
<Guest87490> alcune volte mi è solo apparsa l'immagine di sfondo  con freccetta mouse ... ma nulla di più ....
<Guest87490> la ventola del processore inizia a girare velocemente
<Guest87490> computer in crisi totale ..... ho provato tantissime volte, ma nulla di fatto
<Guest87490> amd athlon(tm) 910mhz , 192 mb di ram
<b00k3r> Guest87490: hai provato ad utilizzare il sistema in live?
<krabador> le ultime versioni , anche di lubuntu, hanno alzato i minimi sindacali
<Guest87490> sembra che vada meglio ... ma sempre attese lunghissime ... fino a che mi scoccio di attendere
<krabador> 192mb RAM sono pochi
<Guest87490> ... e blocco
<Guest87490> avevo letto ke lubuntu serviva per pc con 192 mb di ram o anke meno ..... o ce altro da usare ?
<Teku_> Da quanto so i requisiti minimi per Lubuntu sono 256 MB di RAM
<Teku_> krabador, confermi o ho detto una scemenza?
<Guest87490> si
<krabador> Guest87490: al boot del supporto , premi f6 e scegli nomodeset
<b00k3r> Guest87490: con quei requisiti a stento riesci ad usare una wm
<krabador> Teku_ si sono alzati i minimi , ormai sotto a 256 lubuntu non è vivibile
<Guest87490> ho letto sul sito questo: Nel caso in cui il sistema disponga di una quantità di RAM inferiore a 192 MiB è consigliato installare Ubuntu con il CD alternate.
<b00k3r> Guest87490: prova openbox o simili
<Guest87490> come facco ?
<Guest87490> faccio ?
<b00k3r> !openbox
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'openbox'
<krabador> Guest87490: è un miracolo che si accenda un pc con quelle caratteristiche
<b00k3r> Guest87490: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Openbox
<b00k3r> non so cosa ci riuscirai a fare però..
<Guest87490> con xp ... è tutto ok.... pero' vorrei usare lubuntu o simili
<b00k3r> Guest87490: ma se soli firefox si prende molto più di 192 mb di ram
<b00k3r> come fai ad utilizzarlo con xp
<Teku_> penso che 192 mb di ram nel 2014 sono davvero impossibili da usare
<b00k3r> che se ricordo bene solo l'os si prende intorno i 300-400mb di ram
<Teku_> al limite da usare come embed per qualcosa, ma neanche tanto
<Guest87490> SUL SITO HO LETTO QUESTO: Nel caso in cui il sistema disponga di una quantità di RAM inferiore a 192 MiB è consigliato installare Ubuntu con il CD alternate.
<Guest87490> percio' volevo provarlo
<Guest87490> pensavo ci fosse una possibilità di utilizzo
<b00k3r> Guest87490: provare a parte il tempo non ti costa niente
<b00k3r> Guest87490: il sistema riesci ad installarlo.. ma non so quanto sia utilizzabile
<Guest87490> OK
<Guest87490> :__(
<Teku_> domandina veloce, un po' OT: quanto è consigliabile installare lubuntu-server su un raspberry pi?
<b00k3r> !chat | Teku_
<ubot-it> Teku_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<b00k3r> :D
<Teku_> era pur sempre riferita ad ubuntu, b00k
<Teku_> perciò ho chiesto qui
<b00k3r> Teku_: dipende da che ci vuoi fare
<ginko86> buonasera
<burzum82> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<burzum82> posso chiedere aiuto?
<cybernova> !chiedi | burzum82
<ubot-it> burzum82: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<burzum82> ho un problema su una partizione che ibenata e non mi si apre piu
<cybernova> burzum82, cos'è una partizione ibernata?
<burzum82> su quella partizione ho installato win 8
<burzum82> che ne so non si are da ieri e mi dice che ibernata
<cybernova> burzum82, ti da questo errore quando cerchi di montare la partizione da ubuntu?
<burzum82> http://i.imgur.com/PNot1k7.png
<burzum82> questo e lo screen dell errore
<burzum82> quendo lo apro da ubuntu
<burzum82> visto che win non si apre piu
<cybernova> burzum82, brutta storia se non riesci più a bootare in winz
<burzum82> cioe?
<burzum82> non ce niente da fare?
<cybernova> burzum82, cioè per risistemare dovresti avviare windows e spegnerlo in maniera normale
<burzum82> ma non e possibile questo
<burzum82> pero riesco ad aprire il prompt dei comandi di win
<burzum82> e non lo posso fare ubuntu?
<cybernova> burzum82, eh devi chiedere al supporto di winz, non so cosa sia necessario per sistemarlo, comunque come ti dice quella schermata potresti provare a montare la partizione in modalità read only
<burzum82> e comi si fa?
<LostInMyHead> presumibilmente la soluzione la trovi più facilemente in un supporto a windows...
<cybernova> burzum82, da terminale: sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sda4 "/media/antonio/Packard Bell
<cybernova> manca un " dopo Packard Bell
<burzum82> niente da fare
<burzum82> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/antonio/Packard Bell: File o directory non esistente
<cybernova> burzum82, sudo mkdir "/media/antonio/Packard Bell"
<cybernova> burzum82, poi sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sda4 "/media/antonio/Packard Bell"
<burzum82> antonio@antonio-EasyNote-TE11HC:~$ sudo mkdir "/media/antonio/Packard Bell"
<burzum82> [sudo] password for antonio:
<burzum82> mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "/media/antonio/Packard Bell": File già esistente
<burzum82> antonio@antonio-EasyNote-TE11HC:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sda4 "/media/antonio/Packard Bell"
<burzum82> antonio@antonio-EasyNote-TE11HC:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sda4 "/media/antonio/Packard Bell"
<Jumpyyy> Ciao
<Jumpyyy> c'è nessuno?
<Jumpyyy> mi serve sapere la partizione corretta per installare win xp da ubuntu
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Jumpyyy
<ubot-it> Jumpyyy: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy, più che altro dovresti realizzare dello spazio non allocato
<Jumpyyy> ciao cristian
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy, le partizioni occupano tutto lo spazio sul disco?
<Jumpyyy> ora ho una partizione ext2 per il boot di ubuntu e tutto lo spazio rimanente è per ubuntu
<Jumpyyy> ora voglio togliere ubuntu ed avere solo xp
<Jumpyyy> mettendo il disco di xp non parte
<Jumpyyy> nelle guide ho letto che prima devo formattare il disco
<Jumpyyy> e ricreare le partizioni
<Jumpyyy> ho fatto tutta la procedura ed ora sono con Gparted
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy, scusa, perché ext2?
<Jumpyyy> devo "solo" indicare che partizioni voglio
<Jumpyyy> boh....le ha fatte in automatico ubuntu quanto l'ho installato dalla live
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy,  non credo
<Jumpyyy> avevo scelto di avere solo ubuntu sul pc
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy, ma di quale ubuntu parli?
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy, comunque, come detto prima, dovresti realizzare dello spazio non allocato
<Jumpyyy> 10.14lts
<Jumpyyy> 14.10lts
<cristian_c> se le partizioni di ubuntu occupano tutto l'hard disk, xp non trova niente
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy, la 14.10 non è lts
<Jumpyyy> infatti
<cristian_c> e non crea partizioni ext2
<Jumpyyy> prima della 14.10?
<cristian_c> lol
<Jumpyyy> l'ultima lts che c'era
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy, quindi realizza lo spazio necessario ad xp in gparted, così xp lo rileverà
<Jumpyyy> infatti la domanda è proprio questa :)
<cristian_c> non  vedo domande
<Jumpyyy> devo creare TUTTO e solo una grande partizione fat - ntfs?
<Jumpyyy> o devo creare anche qlc piccola partizioncina per il boot di win o roba del genere? :D
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy, ti ho già risposto, basta che riduci le partizioni esistenti, creando dello spazio libero
<cristian_c> ma non hai detto se occupano tutto lo spazio disco
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy, ci pensa xp a creare le partizioni necessario sullo spazio libero
<cristian_c> a quanto ricordo
<Jumpyyy> non voglio ridurla...voglio togliere ubuntu definitivamente da quella macchina
<LostInMyHead> comunque neanchela precedente lts usava ext2
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy, sì, ma la risposta è sempre la stessa
<cristian_c> LostInMyHead, ma va?
<LostInMyHead> cristian_c: ma neanche quwlla prima...
<cristian_c> ma va?
<Jumpyyy> in questo momento ho 243 mb di ext2 flaggato come boot
<cristian_c> e chi lo sa cos'hai combinato
<Jumpyyy> tutto il resto extended -  lvm2 pv
<cristian_c> lvm? O.o
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> perché lvm?
<Jumpyyy> ahhhh boh :D
<Jumpyyy> prima avevo xp
<cristian_c> lol
<Jumpyyy> poi con la live di ubuntu l'ho installato
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy, lvm non si mette da solo
<Jumpyyy> ed alla domanda se volevo solo ubuntu o un dual boot con xp.....ho risposto che volevo solo ubuntu
<Jumpyyy> ed ora mi trovo qui :D
<cristian_c> hai fatto un bel po' di casotti
<Jumpyyy> io non ho fatto nulla se non installare ubuntu....automaticamente dalla live :D
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy, ripeto, lvm non si mette da solo, ext2 non si mette da sola
<cristian_c> quindi presumo ci sia stato un intervento umano
<Jumpyyy> penso che si siano messe con l'installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> appunto, l'installazione non fa queste cose di default
<Jumpyyy> ad ogni modo....al di là di cosa ho o non ho fatto...
<cristian_c> lo fa l'utente
<Jumpyyy> ora voglio metterci xp
<cristian_c> Jumpyyy, e tre, ti si è detto cosa fare
<Jumpyyy> devo cancellare  la ext2 e la lvm
<Jumpyyy> e fare TUTTO ntfs??
<Jumpyyy> ??
<jester-> !win | Jumpyyy
<ubot-it> Jumpyyy: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Jumpyyy> dai, non siate cattivi
<Jumpyyy> ripristino la macchina com'era prima
<Jumpyyy> poi su quella buona ci metto il dual boot
<Jumpyyy> ....potevate anche sprecare un "si"
<Alfasus> in fase di avviamento del sistema ricevo questo messaggio di errore:
<Alfasus> attempt to read or write outside of disk "hd1"
<krabador> Jumpyyy, per quale domanda?
<krabador> Alfasus, e che cosa fa il sistema, quando hai quell'errore?
<LostInMyHead> Alfasus: quale sistema operativo scusa?
<Alfasus> su pc è installato Kubuntu 14.04 e Windows
<Jumpyyy> niente krabo, ho fatto
<Alfasus> il messaggio lo ricevo prima della schermata in cui posso scegliere il sistema da far partire
<krabador> Alfasus, e poi è tutto a posto ?
<krabador> Alfasus, ricevi il messaggio, ma il sistema va avanti tranquillamente?
<Alfasus> dopodiche mi invita a dare dei comandi (grub?), che io non conosco
<Alfasus> sto scrivendo da un pc che si trova in un'altra stanza
<krabador> Alfasus, appare un terminale grub ?
<krabador> Alfasus, o una lista di opzioni ?
<Alfasus> mi dà
<Alfasus> entering rescue mode ....
<Alfasus> grub rescue>
<krabador> allora
<krabador> !grub | Alfasus
<ubot-it> Alfasus: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui la guida per il ripristino
<Alfasus> mi spieghi cosa può essere successo?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ma dipende anche da cos'hai fatto
<Alfasus> non mi sembra di aver fatto niente di particolare da mesi
<cristian_c> Alfasus, è spuntato all'improvviso?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, da quanto non utilizzavi quel pc?
<Alfasus> sì, la sera prima il sistema funzionava
<Alfasus> vedo che la guida parla di grub2. è lo stesso grub che ho io?
<chicco> cristian per caso ci sei?
<esu> domanda: tra xfce e kde?
<esu> quale preferite?
<chicco> ragazzi il mio ubuntu 14.04 lts non si spegne. Se passo da acpi=off a apm=off si spegne ma la volta successiva di nuovo non funziona. qualcuno ha suggerimenti?
<jester-> esu: fra la bindi e belen chi preferisci?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, sì
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ma cosa è accaduto dalla sera alla mattina?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, apri un terminale
<Alfasus> niente che io abbia notato
<cristian_c> chicco, non hai seguito i suggerimenti?
<chicco> allora si: ti dico
<cristian_c> Alfasus, digita: history
<Alfasus> Sono su un PC con Windows Xp
<chicco> la scheda wifi non è.
<cristian_c> !paste | Alfasus
<ubot-it> Alfasus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chicco> togliendola non ho variazioni.
<cristian_c> chicco, e poi cos'altro hai provato?
<chicco> Se faccio partire la live da dvd devo settare tra le ozioni acpi=off altrimenti non parte
<cristian_c> Alfasus, hai seguito la guida linkata da krabador?
<chicco> e se provo a spegnere da live si riavvia.
<cristian_c> chicco, intendo, quali delle altre prove hai effettuato?
<cristian_c> oltre a rimuovere la scheda wifi
<Alfasus> la guida è valida per qualsiasi malfunzionamento di grub?
<chicco> ho provato a far partire il dvd in boot
<cristian_c> Alfasus, serve per riprisitnare grub
<cristian_c> Alfasus, e...
<cristian_c> chicco, e....
<chicco> senza scheda wifi, ho provato a spegnere ma non si spegne. si pianta come al solito ai pallini
<cristian_c> chicco, intendo in modalità live
<chicco> e... la mod. live parte solo se tra le opzioni f6 metto acpi=off
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> chicco, con nomodeset non parte?
<chicco> e se provo a spegnere.. si riavvia
<jester-> chicco: significa che il tuo pc non è linux digeribile, è u P4?
<chicco> non ho provato nomodest. come devo fare, dove lo metto?
<cristian_c> mi pare un assemblato con amd 5600k
<cristian_c> chicco, ti avevo detto di provare, se ricordo bene
<chicco> si è un assemblato amd 5600
<cristian_c> chicco, nello stesso modo in cui provi acpi=off, dall'opzione
<jester-> i bios non è cmpatibile, apci=off è logico che poi non si spegne, non cambia velocità ventole etc etc
<cristian_c> mi sa di sì
<chicco> ok faccio una prova e ti faccio sapere
<chicco> ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> già ti dissi di provare :P
<chicco> eh lo so.. provo ora e ti faccio sapere tra 2 minuti
<chicco> ok?
<cristian_c> chicco, beh, prima provi, meglio è
<chicco> vado
<Alfasus> cristian, posso lanciare i comandi da grub rescue?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, la guida richiede la modalità live
<chicco> cristian eccomi
<chicco> sono dentro la live con nomodeset
<Alfasus> cristian, ho riavviato il pc (senza il DVD live (per errore) e mi è apparsa la schermata dove si sceglie il sistema da avviare,
<cristian_c> chicco, mi ricordo che già una volta funzionò il nomdeset sul tuo pc
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ok
<chicco> è la prima volta che lo provo
<Alfasus> l'ho lasciato andare e mi è apparso un messaggio che indicava un errore su /temp
<chicco> devo fare qualche prova in particolare? adesso che sappiamo che la live funziona con nomodeset
<Alfasus> la procedura di partenza di kubuntu si è bloccata e sulla tastiera lampeggiano due lucette
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ok, allora riavvia in live
<cristian_c> chicco, sì, prova a spegnere il pc da live
<chicco> che mi devo aspettare?
<chicco> che si spenga?
<Alfasus> OK
<cristian_c> chicco, prova
<cristian_c> lol
<chicco> cristian.. non ci crederai.. ma  si è spento!
<cristian_c> chicco, ma va?
<cristian_c> chicco, è come diceva jester
<cristian_c> *jester-
<cristian_c> chicco, l'acpi=off probabilmente va a disattivare certe cose
<cristian_c> <jester-> i bios non è cmpatibile, apci=off è logico che poi non si spegne, non cambia velocità ventole etc etc
<chicco> io ho fatto tutte queste prove ma non ci ho capito bovinamente una mazza..
<cristian_c> lol
<chicco> e quindi? risolvo o mi attacco?
<cristian_c> chicco, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<cristian_c> chicco, hai detto che si è spento
<cristian_c> O.o
<chicco> si!
<cristian_c> allora non capisco il problema
<chicco> si ma ero in live! ora che faccio?
<cristian_c> chicco, ora, provi a modificare la voce dal grube
<cristian_c> *grub
<cristian_c> aggiungendo nomodeset
<cristian_c> ma meglio che prima posti una schermata dopo esser entrato nell'editor di grub
<cristian_c> chicco, togli il dvd, riavvia e quando appare il grub, premi 'e'
<cristian_c> chicco, poi posta una schermata
<chicco> quando riavvio il grub non mi appare... ci mette 2 secondi ad arrivare alla schermata della password.. quando devo spingere "e"?
<cristian_c> chicco, prima di tutto, devi far apparire il grub
<cristian_c> chicco, shift, se non funziona riprova con esc
<chicco> ok allora faccio cosi e correggimi se sbaglio: riavvio premo shift o esc per far apparire il grub. una volta apparso premo "e". giusto?
<cristian_c> chicco, s'
<cristian_c> *sì
<cristian_c> chicco, e posta una foto
<chicco> ok provo
<chicco> cristian dove ti posto l'immagine?
<chicco> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<chicco> sto imparando...
<LostInMyHead> saresti un'ottimo ospite per marzullo
<chicco> :-)
<Alfasus> cristian, il kubuntu che uso si trova nella partizione sdb1
<cristian_c> Alfasus, hai avviato la live?
<jester-> Alfasus: non + che parte il disco ddbagòaito?
<jester-> sbagliato*
<Alfasus> ti chiedo il comando di installazione di grub2 grub-install /dev/sda
<Alfasus> deve essere scritto così o devo riferirmi a /dev/sdb ?
<chicco> non me la posta.. si pianta mentre la carica: cmq sul grub ci sono 4 righe:
<cristian_c> Alfasus, il grub si installa su sda
<Alfasus> OK
<cristian_c> Alfasus, nel senso se è il disco principale da cui fai normalmente il boot
<cristian_c> ovviamente se fai il boot da altro, il grub lo installi su quel disco
<cristian_c> chicco, fai uno sforzo, anzi, io ti direi di abbassare leggermente la risoluzione se è troppo alta
<chicco> cristian su lgrub scrive :*ubuntu - opzioni avanzater per ubuntu- memory test (memtest86+) - memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)
<cristian_c> a quanto è impostata la risoluzione della foto?
<cristian_c> chicco, devi premere 'e' quando è selezionato ubuntu
<chicco> ok e poi?
<cristian_c> chicco, e poi posti una foto
<chicco> ok faccio e torno
<cristian_c> chicco, una cosa di giorno, se possibile :P
<Alfasus> ho dato il messaggio di installazione di grub e ricevo il messaggio:
<cristian_c> Alfasus, posta tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Alfasus
<ubot-it> Alfasus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alfasus> mkdir: cannot create directory '/boot/grub/i386-pc' :permission denied
<chicco> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> Alfasus: pc uefi?
<chicco> cristian http://imgur.com/VcIxn0H
<cristian_c> chicco, allora
<cristian_c> chicco, nella riga dove vedi 'quiet splash $vt_handoff'
<cristian_c> chicco, togli $vt_handoff
<cristian_c> chicco, e scrivi nomodeset
<chicco> ma dentro /etc/default/grub  ?
<cristian_c> chicco, quindi ottieni alla fine 'quiet splash nomodeset'
<cristian_c> chicco, no, in quella schermata
<cristian_c> chicco, se funziona, poi modifichi il file
<chicco> ma perchè quella schermata è editabile?!?!
<cristian_c> chicco, fai la modifica e posta una foto prima di dare l'ok
<cristian_c> chicco, certo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ma meglio che prima posti una schermata dopo esser entrato nell'editor di grub
<chicco> ok vado
<cristian_c> magari velocizza il processo :P
<chicco> vabbè però è chiaro! sicuro che devo annullare e postarti la foto?
<chicco> quindi lo scrivo e poi cancello e rimetto quello che c'era... vado
<cristian_c> uhm
<Alfasus> htpp://paste.ubuntu.com/9562176/
<chicco> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<chicco> cristian http://imgur.com/SdjV7tf
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> Alfasus, sdb1 è la root del sistema?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, però non andare avanti se il comando precedente fallisce
<Yfile> Ciap, chi mi aiuta a utilizzare wiithon?
<jester-> Yfile: a sapere cosa è
<Yfile> dovrebbe essere un programma per copiare file per la wii
<cristian_c> chicco, ok, ma rimuovi anche acpi=off prima di dare l'ok
<cristian_c> !info wiithon
<ubot-it> Package wiithon does not exist in trusty
<Yfile> come faccio a copiare i file per farli funzionare sulla wii?
<chicco> ok lo rimuovo e lascio quiet splash nomodeset
<chicco> vado !
<Alfasus> Si, è la root di kubuntu che uso normalmente
<Alfasus> Non mi pare di essere andato avanti dopo un comando fallito.
<jester-> Alfasus: pc con uefi?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, sì, invece
<Alfasus> Non so cosa sia Uefi
<chicco> cristian ho fatto
<cristian_c> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /mnt
<cristian_c> grub-inschroot: impossibile eseguire il comando "/bin/bash": Errore di input/output
<cristian_c> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ grub-install /dev/sda
<cristian_c> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/boot/grub/i386-pc’: Permission denied
<cristian_c> chicco, dai l'ok per bootare
<cristian_c> ci sono le indicazioni in basso
<chicco> si , ho avviato con f10
<chicco> e sono qui
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> chicco, prova a spegnere
<chicco> ok provo
<cristian_c> chicco, se funziona, poi fai il boot normakle
<cristian_c> chicco, e si modifica il file del grub appositamente
<chicco> che ntendi per normale ? come era prima delle modifiche?
<cristian_c> chicco, nel senso: 1) provi a spegnere
<cristian_c> 2) se funziona , riaccendi il pc e vai dritto sul desktop senza toccare nulla
<chicco> ok
<chicco> provo
<chicco> vado
<cristian_c> 3) una volta sul desktop, si paciocca il file
<Alfasus> cristian, che faccio?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, allora
<cristian_c> !uefi | Alfasus
<ubot-it> Alfasus: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<chicco> cristian si è spento!
<cristian_c> Alfasus, dalla live: ls -l /mnt
<cristian_c> chicco, molto bene
<cristian_c> chicco, riaccendi il pc e avvia normalmente senza toccare nulla, poi si paciocca il file
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<chicco> ho riavviato già e sono qui
<jester-> cristian_c: non è che ha uefi
<cristian_c> jester-, ha detto che non sa cos'è uefi
<cristian_c> comunque, aspettiamo che ce lo dica
<jester-> cristian_c: se ha uefi è tempo perso col metodo mbr
<cristian_c> ahh, ok
<jester-> deve usare remix o boot sticass
<chicco> parlate da bios?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> chicco, no, dell'altro utente
<chicco> ah ok
<cristian_c> chicco, tu digita: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> chicco, e cerca la riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<chicco> ok ci sono
<chicco> attualmente è cosi: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> quindi non c'è acpi=off da qualche parte?
<cristian_c> chicco, pastebinna
<LostInMyHead> pastebinna....
<chicco> si c'è sulla riga :GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi=off"
<chicco> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> la mia GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<chicco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9562305/
<cristian_c> chicco, ok, allora
<cristian_c> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<cristian_c> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<cristian_c> chicco, salva il file e chiudi l'editor di testo
<Alfasus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9562302/
<cristian_c> dopo aver fatto le modifiche al file
<chicco> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> chicco, infine digita: sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> Alfasus, hai uefi?
<chicco> cosi? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9562320/
<cristian_c> Alfasus, digita: sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> Alfasus, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> chicco, sì
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> chicco, salva il file e chiudi l'editor di testo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> chicco, infine digita: sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> nel terminale
<chicco> fatto
<chicco> fatto tutto
<chicco> provo?
<cristian_c> chicco, uodate-grub ha fatto il suo dovere?
<chicco> si
<cristian_c> chicco, riavvia il sistema e poi prova a spegnere nel riavvia successivo
<cristian_c> non spegnere ora, ma riavvia
<chicco> ok
<chicco> cristian, alla grande! tutto alla grande
<cristian_c> chicco, bene, magari andava fatto settimane fa
<chicco> che implicazioni ha questo nomodeset
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio | chicco
<ubot-it> chicco: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<cristian_c> chicco, la prima guida
<chicco> ok
<chicco> grazie mille sei un grande
<chicco> l'ultima cosa: se dovessi mettere una scheda video nvidia ci sono problemi?
<cristian_c> chicco, allora, la questione è complessa
<cristian_c> chicco, diciamo che i driver open amd sono migliori dei driver open nvidia
<cristian_c> chicco, invece i driver proprietari amd sono peggiori dei driver proprietari nvidia
<cristian_c> in generale i proprietari sono più prestanti dei driver open
<LostInMyHead> si beh riassumerei il tutto con "va a c**o"...
<LostInMyHead> scusate la volgarità
<cristian_c> LostInMyHead, siamo in #ubuntu-it
<darkmint> scusate allora e meglio tenersi gli open a questo punto no ..?
<LostInMyHead> perchè dipende anche da quanto e recente il modello
<LostInMyHead> darkmint: non è detto
<LostInMyHead> gli open non è detto che coprano tutte le funzionalità
<Alfasus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9562407/
<LostInMyHead> tipo in molte schede hanno problemi con sospensioni e ibernazioni
<cristian_c> LostInMyHead, ma neanche per sogno
<cristian_c> semmai il contrario
<chicco> il modello avrà un paio di anni.. è una ge force 550
<chicco> 1 mb
<darkmint> io ho un portatile acer con scheda grafica amd radeon R2 che mi consigliate ? open o prop.
<Roby69> ciao chi mi aiuta a usare wiithon?
<chicco> cristian che mi consigli ? la provo o lascio cosi come è?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, perché hai creato una partizione da 40 GB in cima ad sda?
<cristian_c> chicco, sì, penso che sia ancora supportata dai proprietari nvidia
<cristian_c> chicco, vai abbastanza tranquillo
<cristian_c> ovviamente devi provare di persona
<Alfasus> non ricordo, credo sia un vecchio kubuntu
<cristian_c> Roby69, tu sei yfile
<cristian_c> Alfasus, hai fatto una macedonia
<cristian_c> Alfasus, non deve stare lì la partizione
<Alfasus> sì
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ti serve quel kubuntu?
<chicco> ok grazie di tutto ancora, spero d non romperti piu. ciao
<darkmint> cristian_c:   scusa se sono entrato nel discorso  ma su mio portatile che e un Acer Amd quad-core processor E2 6110 1.150 ghz  8 giga di ram e scheda video R2 grafic che mi consili open ho propetari
<Alfasus> per decidere ho bisogno di esaminarlo. è lì da tempo e non mi ha dato mai fastidio
<cristian_c> darkmint, vai in Driver aggiuntivi e attiva i proprietari, e fai una comparazione con quelli open radeon
<cristian_c> a livello di usabilità
<cristian_c> Alfasus, da live puoi vederne il contenuto
<cristian_c> chicco, di niente
<Alfasus> OK do un'oochiata
<cristian_c> Alfasus, in ogni caso, dovresti entrare in windows e controllare in Gestione disco
<darkmint> lo comparati ma mi sembra che con i prop il pc si scalda un po di piu cristian_c
<cristian_c> a cosa fanno riferimento le varie partizioni
<darkmint> cristian_c:  io non ho molta esperienza su linux e per questo che ti chiedevo se era migliori con open o i prop .
<cristian_c> darkmint, provali e decidi tu
<Roby69> si mi sono disconesso prima...................
<Roby69> non trovo nessuno che mi aiuti a capire WIITHON
<esu> cos'è wiithon?
<esu> Roby69:
<Alfasus> cristian, la partizione sdb1 è un vecchio kubuntu di cui posso fare a meno
<Alfasus> cristian, cosa devo controllare da Windows?
<LostInMyHead> Roby69: non è detto che qualcuno lo conosca, oltretutto non è supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> Alfasus, devi andare in Gestione Disco
<cristian_c> Alfasus, lì vedi a cosa corrispondono le partizioni in sda
<cristian_c> ma
<cristian_c> !windows | Alfasus
<ubot-it> Alfasus: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Alfasus> cristian, io so a cosa corrispondono le partizioni
<Alfasus> in sda e sdb
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ok, allora descrivimi
<Alfasus> la a1 è un vecchio Kubuntu
<cristian_c> Alfasus, vai avanti
<Alfasus> la a2 è il boot di Windows
<Alfasus> la a4 è un'area dati di Windows
<Alfasus> la a5 è un area dove ricopio alcuni dati di Kubuntu
<cristian_c> Alfasus, quindi windows non è installato sul disco?
<Alfasus> la a6 è un kubuntu 13.04  non aggiornato
<Alfasus> certo che è installato. la a2 è il disco sistema (C:) di Windows
<cristian_c> <Alfasus> la a2 è il boot di Windows
<cristian_c> boot è una cosa diversa dal sistema
<cristian_c> e sono 95 GB
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ma ancora non hai detto se il tuo pc è uefi
<Alfasus> Non so se Windows ha un'area specifica di boot, ma è quella da cui parte windows
<Alfasus> Non credo, perchè il PC ha almeno quattro anni e ha il BIOS
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ok, se sei sicuro, semplicemente la situazione si complica un po'
<esu> domanda... 4gb di ram 2.2Ghz di processore reggono KDE?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, se la seconda non è il bootloader di windows, puoi tranquillamente eliminare la prima partizione
<cristian_c> ma non se si possa spostare la seconda verso sinistra
<Alfasus> Sì, nel senso che Kubuntu parte. Non so giudacare le prestazioni, ma si riesce a lavorare.
<cristian_c> Alfasus, al limite fossi in te, installarei ubuntu sullo spazio occupato attualmente dalla prima partizione in modo da risolvere il pasticcio
<cristian_c> Alfasus, se invece ti interessa la prima partizione la mantieni
<cristian_c> e non capisco l'errore
<cristian_c> Alfasus, però mi è venuta un'udea
<cristian_c> *idea
<Alfasus> Mi spieghi cos'è il bootloader di Windows?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, è quel componente simil grub
<cristian_c> che consente a windows di caricare se stesso al boot
<Alfasus> Vorrei conservare la sb1 lì dove si trova ora
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Alfasus, l'idea è di installare grub utilizzando il chroot di sda1
<cristian_c> e non quello di sdb1
<Alfasus> ma il grub o il bootloader non si trovano al di fuori delle partizioni?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, per capire meglio guarda controlla la guida sul ripristino di grub
<cristian_c> Alfasus, sì, in questo caso sì
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ma nella procedura tu avevi montato sdb1 in chroot
<cristian_c> secondo me dovresti montare sda1 in chroot
<Alfasus> mi spieghi cos'è la chroot?
<cristian_c> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> 'Effettuare un chroot sul proprio sistema. Digitare da riga di comando: '
<cristian_c> Alfasus, dalla guida che avevi seguito prima
<marcipoffy> durante l'installazione compare questo messaggio cosa devo fare? wubi-14.10-rev289.log
<Alfasus> cristian, ho perso il filo del discorso per due motivi,
<Alfasus> 1) non capito cosa non va nel processo di avviamento
<Alfasus> 2) data la mia ignoranza, ho seguito la guida in modo meccanico.
<Alfasus> cristian, se puoi spiegarmi cosa è successo, ti seguirei più facilmente, grazie
<max55> buona sera a tutti
<max55> ho un problema non riesco a cancellare il contenuto di una sd card con ubuntu oppure formattatla qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<cristian_c> eccomi
<Alfasus> dimmi
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ecco, segui meglio la guida
<cristian_c> in modo meno meccanico, ma leggendola
<cristian_c> se ci sono dubbi sulla guida, chiedi pure qui
<cristian_c> Alfasus, il punto è che devi installare il grub
<cristian_c> in sda
<Alfasus> cristian, non so leggerla, sono troppo ignorante
<cristian_c> Alfasus, è abbastanza semplice, se ci sono punti non chiara, se ne parla
<Alfasus> ok
<cristian_c> *non chiari
<cristian_c> Alfasus, la sda1 è la partizione del vecchio kubuntu, puoi sfruttare quella in chroot per installare il grub in sda
<cristian_c> quindi , avvia la live
<cristian_c> monta sda1 con tutta la pappardella
<cristian_c> e poi vai in chroot continuando e fermati se ci sono errori
<Alfasus> punto 1 della guida. io ho capito che nel mio caso la partizione di kubunti è la sdb1. Ho capito bene?
<Alfasus> punto 2: non so dove si trova /mnt e a cosa serve il mount
<cristian_c> Alfasus, guarda, mi avevi detto il contrario
<cristian_c> <Alfasus> la a1 è un vecchio Kubuntu
<cristian_c> Alfasus, il punto 2 non è un problema
<cristian_c> Alfasus, la guida non ti chiede di controllarlo
<Alfasus> punto 3 non so cosa sono /dev, /proc, e sys e dove si montano
<cristian_c> la guida ti dice: 'Prendere nota della partizione sulla quale è installato Ubuntu. Nei prossimi passi verrà assunto come partizione di installazione /dev/sda1.'
<cristian_c> Alfasus, e anche il punto 3 non è un problema
<cristian_c> perché la guida non ti chiede di controllare
<cristian_c> Alfasus, l'unico da controllare era il punto 1
<cristian_c> almeno fino al punto 5 non c'è molto da controllare
<Alfasus> cristian, forse non sono stato chiaro. in a1 c'è un vecchio kubuntu chenon uso, in b1 c'è il kubuntu che uso.
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ok, mi riferisco a quella in sda1
<cristian_c> Alfasus, puoi sfruttarla per installare grub in sda
<Alfasus> cristian, ma se faccio così devo mantenare (a vita) la a1?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, no, ti serve soltanto per installare grub
<cristian_c> in chroot da live
<cristian_c> come spiegato nella guida
<Alfasus> e poi posso eliminare la partizione a1?
<cristian_c> poi deciderai che farne
<cristian_c> Alfasus, successivamente
<Alfasus> Chiariscimi una cosa. Dove risiederà grub, una volta installato?
<cristian_c> in sda
<cristian_c> visto che  lo installi tramite comando specificando sda
<Alfasus> scusami, allora per capire, perchè non dare al punto in cui sono il comando grub-install /dev/sdb ?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, te l'ho spiegato prima
<cristian_c> hai detto che ti restituiva errore
<cristian_c> allora prova con sda
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ah, scusa, ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> Alfasus, in pratica se lo installi in sdb non sono sicuro che funzioni
<cristian_c> Alfasus, in quando al boot viene lanciato winz
<cristian_c> non so se il grub installato sul secondo disco vedrebbe le partizioni del primo
<cristian_c> Alfasus, anche perché non ho esperienza diretta, non ho mai usato pc con due o più dischi interni
<Trantor> Buona sera, ho una pen USB con Mint 17 come la installo se nel boot non c'è supporto rimovibile nè usb?
<cristian_c> !buntu | Trantor
<ubot-it> Trantor: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<Alfasus> cristian, al boot (normalmente) mi compare un lista di sistemi avviabili. non mi parte Windows, come credo tu voglia dire. Ho non ho capito cos'è Winz
<Trantor> Scusate,
<cristian_c> Alfasus, forse perché windows non sta in sda1
<cristian_c> Alfasus, visto che la partizione di windows è flaggata con boot
<cristian_c> e si aspetta che sia in prima posizione, non in seconda
<cristian_c> o forse perché manca il gruba, o chissà cos'altro
<cristian_c> Alfasus, io proverei a ripristinare grub, come ti è stato suggerito dall'inizio
<Alfasus> Cristian, non mi sono spiegato bene. All'accensione del computer mi appare (normalmente) una lsta di sistemi fra cui Windows e scegliendo Windows, Windows mi parte.
<Alfasus> l'errore che mi si present è un errore di grub che mi invita a dare comandi in ambiente grub rescue (che io non conosco)
<cristian_c> Alfasus, alla fine , la strada è quella , cioè ripristinare il grub
<cristian_c> ma finché non provi è inutile stare a ipotizzare cose
<Alfasus> cristian, non vorrei incasinare le cose ulteriormente.
<cristian_c> Alfasus, beh, non vedo nulla che possa incasinare, se segui la guida come si deve
<cristian_c> ma puoi tranquillamente tenerti la situazione attuale, se ti fa piacere
<Alfasus> Vorrei conservare la sdb1 com'è ora perchè fortemente personalizzata e continuare a far funzionare windows.
<cristian_c> Alfasus, beh, si tratta di installare il grub, non toccare le altre partizioni
<Alfasus> Detto questo dimmi come debbo procedere
<cristian_c> al massimo invade qualche settore della sda1, che però non ti serve, e non dovrebbe comunque farlo
<cristian_c> Alfasus, l'ho ripetuto varie volte, usa la sda1 in chroot
<cristian_c> da live
<Alfasus> io ti sto scrivendo da un altro computer, diverso da quello in questione
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> Alfasus, nella guida ci sono i comandi
<Alfasus> sul PC non funzionante è attivo il live da cui ho fatto partire la procedura di ripristino di grub
<cristian_c> che tra l'altro non devi neanche modificare, visto che il target è sda1
<cristian_c> Alfasus, metti tutto su pastebin
<Alfasus> e mi sono fermato al comando di grub-install
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ok, ma hai ricevuto errori fino a quel punto?
<Alfasus> OK
<Alfasus> errore sul comando di grub-install
<cristian_c> pastebinna
<cristian_c> tutto quanto
<Alfasus> ti  saccio il pastbin di tutto
<esu> esiste un player con libreria con anteprime tipo itunes?
<cristian_c> esu, beh, non so come funzioni itunes
<cristian_c> ma di riproduttori con anteprime delle cover ve ne sono
<cristian_c> *le cover degli album e dei singoli
<cristian_c> la scelta è abbastanza ampia
<Alfasus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9563637/
<Trantor> CD acquistato su Linux pro, Ubuntu 13.10 si ferma dopo 2 minuti errore nel copiare un file su disco fisso  cosa significa?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, non hai digitato nulla
<Alfasus> vedo
<cristian_c> <Alfasus> errore sul comando di grub-install
<cristian_c> Alfasus, non hai eseguito nienge
<cristian_c> *niente
<cristian_c> di quello che ho detto poco fa
<cristian_c> Trantor, ubuntu 13.10 non è più supportato
<cristian_c> !rilasci | Trantor
<ubot-it> Trantor: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<Alfasus> cristian, sono nel mezzo di una procedura. non so se chiuderla e ricominciare e non so come chiuderla o continuare a dare i comandi di inizio procedura come se nulla fosse
<cristian_c> Alfasus, più che altro dovresti iniziare la procedura
<cristian_c> Alfasus, con i comandi contenuti nella guida
<cristian_c> ti basta un copia e incolla dalla guiida
<cristian_c> *guida
<Alfasus> do i comandi  iniziali della procedura di seguito al comando grub-install?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, puoi tranquillamente iniziare
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ovviamente digita quelli presenti nella guida, senza modifiche
<cristian_c> Alfasus, se ci sono errori , fermati
<sandro68> ciao a tutti. ho appena installato ubuntu 14.1 e vorrei usare wordpress.ho una domanda: invece di easyphp dicono di usare XAMPP.cosa c'è di diverso?
<cristian_c> sandro68, io installo lamp-server
<cristian_c> sandro68, comunque, sul wiki c'è una guida per wordpress
<cristian_c> sul wiki di ubuntu
<sandro68> in materia sono ignorante.cosa è un lamp server?
<cristian_c> sandro68, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Cms/Wordpress
<cristian_c> sandro68, è il server di lamp
<cristian_c> e lamp è semplicemente apache + mysql + php
<sandro68> ok.mi leggo la guida. intanto GRAZIE x l'info :)
<cristian_c> This is to help people set up and install a LAMP (Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP) server in Ubuntu
<Alfasus> come si digita il carattere (ondina) ?
<cristian_c> altgr + ì
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ma nei comandi della guida non è utilizzato
<Alfasus> Cristian, la tilde è usata al punto 7 della guida
<Alfasus> Ho eseguito tutta la procedura che è andata a buon fine.
<Alfasus> Alla ripartenza grub vede solo il vecchio Kubuntu quello della partizione a1, non vede il kubuntu sulla partizione b1 e non vede Windows che è su sda
<cristian_c> Alfasus, sì, è vero è usata
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ma scusa, avevi aggiornato grub=
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, con update-grub prima di uscire dal chroot
<cristian_c> anche se non è scritto nella guida
<cristian_c> anzi, è scritto
<cristian_c> subito dopo l'installazione
<cristian_c> Alfasus, non hai guardato cosa viene rilevato?
<Alfasus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9563983/
<Alfasus> viene rilevato solo il Kubuntu sulla a1
<cristian_c> ok, visto
<cristian_c> infatti
<cristian_c> Alfasus, non è proprio lo stesso , ma http://askubuntu.com/questions/197868/grub-does-not-detect-windows
<Alfasus> cristian, non so come opera grub. Prima quando aggiungevo un nuovo sistema che fosse kubuntu o che fosse windows lo vedeva automaticamente,
<cristian_c> Alfasus, infatti così dovrebbe essere
<cristian_c> ma è anche difficile capire cos'è accaduto alla tua installazione
<cristian_c> Alfasus, prova con boot repair
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<Alfasus> spiegami meglio cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> Alfasus, apri la guida
<cristian_c> la cosa è abbastanza guidata
<Alfasus> sì, sto vedendo
<cristian_c> 'riparazione consigliata'
<Alfasus> Cristian, se capisco devo fare la procedura da DVD live. Il DVD è 13.04. Quale ppa devo aggiungere?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, il fatto è che la 13.04 non è più supportata
<cristian_c> Alfasus, comunque, il primo
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/293931/just-installed-ubuntu-13-04-alongside-windows-7-unable-to-boot-ubuntu
<Alfasus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9564450/
<cristian_c> Alfasus, sì, perché i repository di ubuntu non sono più disponibili
<cristian_c> Alfasus, prova comunque a installare boot repair
<cristian_c> *ubuntu 13.04
<Alfasus> debbo procedere con il comando successivo, quello di installazione di grub-repair?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, boot repair
<cristian_c> non grub repair
<Alfasus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9564476/
<cristian_c> Alfasus, allora il fatto che i repo della 13.04 non sono più attivi, ti blocca l'update
<cristian_c> quindi o uno usa gli old-releases, oppure usa una live decente aggiornata
<cristian_c> Alfasus, il disco di boot repair secondo me è stato tolto dalla guida per un qualche motivo
<cristian_c> Alfasus, hai provato con il ripristino di sistema?
<cristian_c> previo backup
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Alfasus
<ubot-it> Alfasus: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Alfasus> cristian, non conosco la versione del kubuntu installato su a1
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Alfasus, entrando in chroot è abbastanza facile vederlo
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ma per ripristino intendevo quello installato in sdb1
<Alfasus> cristian, mi spieghi perfavore cosa significa entrare in chroot
<cristian_c> Alfasus, te l'ho spiegato, ed è anche tardi
<cristian_c> non puoi semplicemente fare un backup e ripristinare il sistema su sdb1?
<cristian_c> che poi il backup è dele applicazioni, i dati restano
<cristian_c> *delle impostazioni
<Alfasus> ho lanciato il sistema di recovery del linux su a1 ed ha aggiornato grub ed ora vedo anche l'altro kubuntu quello su a6 e windows che è su sda, non vedo sdb
<Alfasus> Cristian, grazie di tutto e buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-19
<glpiana> ola
<LostInMyHead1> giorno
<ddaarriioo> Buongiorno
<ddddaarrio> giorno
<leasy> ho installato eclipse e tutte le librerie necessarie...ma non mi viene riconosciuta manco la java.io.* perche?
<giuseppe91> buongiorno
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<giuseppe91> dovrei chiedere delle cose tecniche ;)
<LostInMyHead> !chiedi | giuseppe91
<ubot-it> giuseppe91: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giuseppe91> Sono vice responsabile di un centro multimediali con video proiettarie e 7 pc. Vorremmo istallare sui pc Ubuntu e creare una rete.. Si può fare?
<LostInMyHead> domanda... perchè con windows non puoi farlo?
<giuseppe91> Problema con le licenze... siamo un associazione :)
<giuseppe91> cioè vorremmo istallare non windows ma Ubuntu anche per farlo conoscere.... io alcune volte lo uso....
<LostInMyHead> ma sui pc non hai sistemi operativi ora?
<giuseppe91> no no, cioè hanno messo solo i pc... per aprire questo centro multimediale che fa anche da centro per incontro giovani, grazie alla politica, ci abbiamo messo ben 4 anni :)
<giuseppe91> già è una cosa che hanno messo i pc :)
<glpiana> giuseppe91, non hai nessun problema di licenze
<giuseppe91> quindi scarico dal sito il sistema operativo e istallo su tutti i pc.. ma posso scegliere quali client e quali server???
<krabador> giuseppe91 , potete installare Ubuntu in tutti i PC che volete
<leasy> nessuno mi sa aiutare? :'( non voglio dover usare il portatile con winzoz per usare eclipse
<krabador> giuseppe91, chi è l'amministratore di sistema?
<giuseppe91> Io.. cioè la siamo in tre, il responsabile, un altra persona che ci da una mano e io
<krabador> giuseppe91, avete bisogno di server?
<giuseppe91> ovviamente vorrei fare cosi: Pc Master dove controllare tutti... Ogni utente con le credenziali...
<giuseppe91> il server cioè il PC master?? Tutto il resto client?
<giuseppe91> Ci siete???
<krabador> puoi usare tutte Ubuntu desktop
<krabador> ed impostare una macchina per il controllo
<giuseppe91> e ma posso fare che ogni utente ha le credenziali? a quel punto devo mettere server/client?
<giuseppe91> Ho letto sul sito una cosa tipo Samba
<krabador> allora, puoi definire cosa debbano fare tutte le macchine?
<giuseppe91> Computer master dove far registrazioni utenti e controllo sulla rete e dare i vari permessi (usare stampanti, condivisioni ecc) e tutti il resto del pc client dove ogni utente registrato, entra con le proprie credenziali.
<krabador> se usi solo ubuntu può non servirti samba
<giuseppe91> con solo Ubuntu riesco a fare tutto cio?
<krabador> samba consente l'interoperabilità con win
<giuseppe91> capito.. quindi io istallo Ubuntu sulle macchine e dopo creo la rete???
<glpiana> giuseppe91, io anzitutto ti consiglierei di controllare che il tuo hardware sia compatibile con ubuntu
<glpiana> dopodichè ti preoccupi della costruzione di una rete
<glpiana> se no tu ti fai lo sbattone di capire come fare tutto e poi ti accorgi che la tua stampante canon non andrà mai su ubuntu
<krabador> sul fronte stampanti , va verificato
<giuseppe91> diciamo che il problema potrebbe essere la stampante..i pc sono di circa 2 anni fa penso che non ci siano problemi di hardware..
<glpiana> stampanti, scanner e quant'altro sia una periferica
<michele993> raga è possibile inviare il suono ad un lettore bluray 5.1?
<krabador> !chat | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<skricciolo> ho una directory contenente cartelle solo scrittura penso...non me le fa eliminare...
<skricciolo> vorrei invece eliminarle
<skricciolo> nè mi fa eliminare file in esse contenute
<krabador> skricciolo , sudo rm -R cartella
<glpiana> facendo molta attenzione
<skricciolo> a ogni cartella o solo alla directory?
<skricciolo> la directory non ha logo con lucchetto
<glpiana> skricciolo, cartella == directory
<skricciolo> le cartelle contenute si
<glpiana> -.-
<giuseppe91> ragazzi, io vi saluto.. grazie mille per l'info... studierò la cosa :) ciao a tutti :) Grazie mille :)
<skricciolo> ovvio glpiana
<skricciolo> allora la cartella non ha logo lucchetto le cartelle contenutevi si
<skricciolo> glpiana,
<glpiana> skricciolo, ovvio? non sembrava da quello che hai scritto. comunque, col terminale vai nella direcotry superiore a quella che vuoi eliminare e dai il comando di krabador
<skricciolo> ok
<krabador> skricciolo , allora , fai lo spiritoso , ma c'è un po' poco da scherzare
<skricciolo> spiritoso?
<glpiana> skricciolo, ti spiacerebbe concentrarti su quello che devi fare?
<krabador> skricciolo, col terminale , se tutta la roba che devi togliere , sta in una cartella, a prescindere che siano file o cartelle , mandi sudo rm -R cartella
<skricciolo> dato comando sparita dalla home :-(
<skricciolo> glpiana,  krabador
<krabador> e lui ti cancella tutto quello che c'è dentro quella cartella
<skricciolo> noooo era comando per cancellare intera cartella????
<skricciolo> krabador,
<glpiana> skricciolo, krabador è stato chiaro dandoti il comando e io ti hodetto di fare attenzione. cosa non ha funzionato?
<krabador> si, era il comando per cancellare tutto il contenuto della cartella
<krabador> se dovevi cancellare solo qualcosa, andavo dritto a puntare a quel qualcosa
<skricciolo> io volevo cancellare solo delle cartelle in essa contenute...o file in essa contenute :-(
<skricciolo> :-(
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<skricciolo> non la trovo neanche nel cestino ora :-(
<glpiana> skricciolo, prova a installare extundelete
<skricciolo> :-( erano foto gia recuperate che avevo cancellato per sbaglio :-( namo bene..ok glpiana
<krabador> skricciolo, se è il risultato del recovery della SD, rifallo , e cancella solo quello che non ti serve
<skricciolo> si krabador
<krabador> skricciolo> glpiana,  ho una directory contenente cartelle solo scrittura penso...non me le fa eliminare....
<skricciolo> ma ora è sparita :-(
<krabador> skricciolo era quello che hai detto, ti è stato detto come fare
<glpiana> skricciolo, la prossima volta spiega con più accuratezza e leggi con maggiore attenzione
<skricciolo> eh volevo solo eliminare delle cartelle, o file in esse contenute
<skricciolo> no tutta la cartella superiore
<krabador> skricciolo, rifà il recovery della SD, e ri-gestiscilo
<skricciolo> nooooooo
<skricciolo> ha impiegato una notte
<skricciolo> e ormai è tardi penso
<skricciolo> sicuro ci ha scritto sopra..
<skricciolo> so passati 2 giorni :-(
<glpiana> !chat | skricciolo
<ubot-it> skricciolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<skricciolo> faccio prima a recuperare la cartella che mi ho eliminato ora
<glpiana> skricciolo, per cortesia non divagare. resta sul punto. ti ho indicato un programma da installare. prova con quello
<krabador> skricciolo, per recuperare la cartella eliminata dal sistema, carica la live, altrimenti ci scrivi sopra
<krabador> e carica photorec
<skricciolo> glpiana,  scaricato
<skricciolo> parte da terminale?
<glpiana> skricciolo, sì, dimmi in che percorso era la directory che hai cancellato
<skricciolo> home
<glpiana> skricciolo, apri un terminale
<skricciolo> si
<glpiana> skricciolo, scrivi: extundelete --restore-all
<glpiana> vediamo che dice
<skricciolo> senza sudo? glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo, prova senza
<skricciolo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9568681/ glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo, prova con extundelete --restore-all .
<skricciolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9568686/ glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo, ok, come si chiama la directory che hai rimosso?
<skricciolo> file-recuperati
<glpiana> skricciolo, prova con: extundelete --restore-all file-recuperati
<skricciolo> No such file or directory glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo, extundelete --restore-filefile-recuperati
<glpiana> uff, metti uno spazio tra file e file
<glpiana> extundelete --restore-file file-recuperati
<skricciolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9568704/ glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo, metti la directory tra apici
<skricciolo> uguale glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo, va beh, faccio delle prove. nel caso ti dico
<skricciolo> :-( ok
<glpiana> skricciolo, niente, mi sa che devi farlo da live specificando il device e il percorso cancellato
<glpiana> a dopo
<skricciolo> grazie glpiana
<michele993> salve
<michele993> posso eliminare fb messenger?
<glpiana> michele993, da dove?
<michele993> in ubuntu
<michele993> dove sta la letterina, mi appare la, si è installato da firefox
<glpiana> michele993, per favore, rileggi quello che hai scritto e dimmi se secondo te qualcuno può intuire o capire di cosa stai parlando
<michele993> io mi capisco xD
<michele993> allora in alto a destra dove ci sono i classici bottoni di ubuntu
<michele993> c'è la letterina dove si accede a emphaty, tunderbird ecc.
<krabador> michele993, se ti capisci, allora chiedi a te stesso
<glpiana> michele993, e fin qui ci siamo
<michele993> poi c'è sto facebookmessenger
<michele993> che mi appare anche dalla dash
<michele993> ma se clicco con il tasto destro non appare rimuovi
<glpiana> michele993, sicuramente da solo lì non ci è finito
<michele993> ovvio l'ho installato io
<glpiana> michele993, ovvio
<glpiana> sempre ovvio
<glpiana> se è così ovvio, come lo hai installato lo rimuovi. mi pare ovvio
<michele993> dal browser firefox, mi apparve un pop up diciamo così
<michele993> e chi o sap lvaaa
<michele993> xD
<michele993> trovato! sudo apt-get remove unity-webapps-facebookmessenger
<glpiana> bravo
<Guest73235> o
<Guest73235> un terminale in cui mi si mostrano dei comandi nessun dei quali però mi riporta alla usuale schermata
<krabador> Guest73235, puoi contestualizzare quello che hai detto ?
<Guest73235> praticamnete io ho sia windows xhe ubuntu, ogni qual volta accendoil pc mi si chiede cosa voglio usare. scegliendo ubuntu solitamente appare la normale schermata di lavoro invece adesso si apre grub
<glpiana> Guest73235, hai installato ubuntu dentro a windows con wubi.exe?
<Guest73235> si
<glpiana> Guest73235, pessima cosa. hai molti dati su quell'ubuntu finto?
<Guest73235> no
<krabador> Guest73235, wubi installa ubuntu come un software dentro windows
<krabador> disinstallalo da windows, e compi un'installazione reale
<Guest73235> ok ci provo grazie
<leasy> ragazzi ho grande problema...installato ubuntu l'hd fa brutti rumori...da cosa dipende? hd nuovo e funzionante fino all'installazione...ora fa un rumore strano
<glpiana> leasy, smontalo e portalo in un negozio a controllare se temi si stia rompendo. se è nuovo, fattelo cambiare
<leasy> glpiana puo essere qualche errore di partizionamento?
<glpiana> leasy, non credo. puoi sempre riformattare tutto se pensi sia quello
<hiei1983> raga, il comando per rimuovere il kernel nuovo qual'era?, il 3.13.0-43 non mi fa avviare ubuntu, sto in quello precedente. ogni volta finisco per fare altro e non aver modo per chiederr ahah
<hiei1983> o anche stesso i pacchetti da rimuover dal synaptic
<hiei1983> che ne vedo diversi
<krabador> hiei1983, dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<hiei1983> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9569500/
<krabador> leasy, dopo di chè rimuovi quello che vuoi rimuovere , con sudo apt-get purge nomekernel
<krabador> leasy, ma se ti riferisci all'ultimo, vorrà comunque fartelo aggiornare successivametne
<glpiana> è già su purge
<glpiana> hiei1983, dai il comando: sudo update-grub
<hiei1983> okkk fatto
<glpiana> hiei1983, mi mostri l'output?
<hiei1983> sisi stavo pastebinando
<hiei1983> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9569538/
<glpiana> hiei1983, sudo apt-get purge inux-image-3.13.0-43-generic
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> hiei1983, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic
<glpiana> mancava una elle
<hiei1983> okok sta rimuovendo
<hiei1983> fatto
<glpiana> hiei1983, dammi la riga che esce da uname -a
<hiei1983> Linux hiei1983-P55A-UD4 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:53:56 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> hiei1983, la tua intenzione è di non aggiornare più il kernel?
<hiei1983> ma io di mio non ho smania di aggiornare kernel, ha fatto tutto lui in aggiornamento software
<glpiana> hiei1983, oki, se non vuoi aggiornarlo scrivi: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-generic
<glpiana> hiei1983, csì non te lo aggiorna
<glpiana> *così
<hiei1983> ok capito
<hiei1983> ma se ci son aggiornamenti kernel importanti hce dovrei aggiornare, magari dopo tanto tempo?
<hiei1983> torno fra poco
<hiei1983> poi in caso facciamo un tentativo con quella del digitale terrestre ahahahah
<niol82> salve vorrei chiedere come passare da ubuntu 12.10 a ubuntu 14.10 tramtite terminale grazie
<glpiana> niol82, fai prima ad installare la 14.10
<krabador> niol82, metti meno tempo, e fai una cosa piu' sicura
<glpiana> niol82, in mezzo ci stanno versioni che non sono più supportate così come non lo è la 12.10 e fare il salto diretto è facilemtne causa di errori
<niol82> capisco
<niol82> scusate se sono lento a scrivere ma sono a padova collegattato tramite teeamm sul ubuntu a caolre e vi scrivo tramite ubutu
<glpiana> hiei1983, se poi ci sono aggiornamenti importanti sul kernel installi il pacchetto linux-image-generic
<niol82> ok allora scarico l'iso e poi procedo con una va vergine ok grazie ma era l'ultima spiaggia ma se l'unica mi fido grazie.
<hiei1983> ok capito
<niol82> glpiana grazie
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> niol82, se proprio vuoi prima di reinstallare puoi provare cambiare il source.list, ma il risultato potrebbe essere disastroso
<niol82> glpiana help spiegati per favore
<Oneup> ciao a tutti ho il seguente problema all-avvio di ubuntu 14.04 non appare la barra laterale ne quella superiore, non riesco ad accenere nemmeno al terminale tramite i tasti
<glpiana> niol82, tu hai un file /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> niol82, se vuoi vederne il contenuto intanto aprilo
<Oneup> premetto che adesso sono da live
<krabador> Oneup, hai installato driver proprietari di schede grafiche?
<niol82> glpiana dimme dove lo trovo scusami non sono molto pratico
<glpiana> niol82, al posto di "quantal" tu metti "utopic", salvi il file dai ad apt i comandi di update e dist-upgrade e lui aggiorna. potrebbe andare liscia così come essere disastrosa la cosa
<Oneup> niente del genere non ho effettuato nessun aggiornamento
<glpiana> niol82, magari tra poco. ora devo assentarmi
<glpiana> niol82, comuqnue dovresti scaricarti centinaia di mega di roba. quindi tanto vale la iso
<glpiana> a dopo
<krabador> Oneup, monta da live, la partizione root del sistema
<niol82> glpiana ok sacrico l'iso e via con installazione pulita e liscia grazie mille ala prossima se  ci ritroveremo grazie grazie grazie mille di cuore
<niol82> ora devo scappare anch'io salve  e alla prossima
<krabador> Oneup, nel gestore files, premi ctrl l
<krabador> niol82, ciao
<niol82> ciao krabador
<krabador> Oneup, copi il link
<Oneup> ok poi
<krabador> Oneup, da terminale scrivi cd    ed incolli il link
<krabador> invio
<Oneup> fatto
<krabador> cd etc invio , cd apt invio
<krabador> sudo gedit sources.list
<krabador> e fai un pastebin del contenuto
<Oneup> bash: cd: etc: No such file or directory
<brunocobalto> ciao
<brunocobalto> cm si apre la tastiera virtuale su lubuntu live?
<glpiana> brunocobalto, un attimo che guardo
<Ozstriker> salve ce nesuno
<glpiana> una 40ina di persone
<glpiana> brunocobalto, temo non ci sia
<Ozstriker> qualcuno che mi pu; dare una mano con un problema al grub
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Ozstriker
<ubot-it> Ozstriker: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Ozstriker> ok
<Ozstriker> praticamente ho installato la 14.10 in dual boot con windows 7
<Ozstriker> e ora non mi parte ne uno ne l altro
<Ozstriker> mi dice che nonesiste il file di grub
<Ozstriker> se qualcuo mi da una mano con il riprisino le sarei grato
<glpiana> Ozstriker, quanti dischi (fisicamente) ha il tuo pc?
<glpiana> brunocobalto, ma puoi installarla anche da live
<Ozstriker> due uno da 40
<Ozstriker> e uno da 500 con due partizioi
<Ozstriker> una per w7 e una per ubuntu
<glpiana> Ozstriker, fammi sat prova. avvia il pc ed entra nel bios, vai nella sequenza dei dischi e invertili. poi riavvia e dimmi se si avvia windows
<glpiana> Ozstriker, ma soprattutto non scrivermi mai roba in privato, soprattutto se sono output di comandi
<glpiana> !paste | Ozstriker
<ubot-it> Ozstriker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Ozstriker, basta davvero
<Ozstriker> ok non lo sapevo
<glpiana> si chiama floodare
<glpiana> Ozstriker, ed è veramente una cosa pessima farlo in query privata
<Ozstriker> e io cosa ne sapevo scusami
<Ozstriker> ora che so cosa devo fare mi adeguo
<glpiana> ok, faiquello che ti ho detto.
<brunocobalto> quindi non c'è tastiera virtuale su lubuntu?
<brunocobalto> vedo che su lubuntu normale c'è onboard, ma dove la trovo la tastiera virtuale?
<glpiana> brunocobalto, ti ho detto che non è installata sulla live. se vuoi controllare se sulla tua c'è, scrivi onboard in un terminale
<Ozstriker> dici di invertire i disco da 40 con quello da 500
<glpiana> Ozstriker, non fisicamente
<glpiana> Ozstriker, nell'ordine di boot
<glpiana> altrimenti va seguita la guida che ti indico ora
<glpiana> !grub | Ozstriker
<ubot-it> Ozstriker: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Ozstriker> si avevo capito
<Ozstriker> ci ho gia provato con f8 allavio ma nulla
<Ozstriker> ubot l-ho vista quella guida ma non ci son riuscito
<glpiana> Ozstriker, non f8, f8 al massimo ti fa scegliere tra disco cd o usb
<glpiana> tu devi entrare nel bios (di solito f2 o del o canc)
<Ozstriker> ok e metto quello da 500 come primario
<Ozstriker> ho idea che dopo non partir' la live comq ci provo
<anto> ciao
<anto> hp un problema con l'installazione di lubuntu 14.10. vorrei installarco come un programma di windows xp quindi usando wubi. l'intstallazione procede bene fino alla fine
<anto> quindi riavvio il pc
<LostInMyHead> wubi non funziona
<anto> però quanto si avvia lubuntu mi appare una finestra "TROPPE PARTIZIONI PRIMARIE"
<anto> come posso riasolvere?
<jester-> anto: da dentro a winz non fa cosi
<jester-> anto: lo sta iinstallando accanto e la tabella dos del disco non lo permette
<anto> quindi come devo fare?
<anto> perdona la mia incomptenza
<jester-> anto: o lanci ciofeca wubi da winzoz  per installarlo dentro a winz o bisogna pacioccare le partizioni esistenti
<oneup> Ciao qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare all'avvio non m appare unity
<anto> io ho lanciato wubi all'interno di windows xp però il risultato non cambia
<jester-> anto: ce l'hai spazio ?
<anto> si hd da giga e liberi 30
<jester-> hai disinstallato eventuale tentaivo fallito?
<anto> si
<jester-> comunque wubi se ne frega della tabella partizioni
<anto> quindi? che proponi?
<jester-> anto: e wubi è una ciofeca, capita di avere il pc non piu avviabile
<jester-> wuindi bisogna vedere come sei messo con le partizioni
<anto> ho solo una partizione unica in cui c'è solo windows
<jester-> anto: quanti giga è il isco
<anto> 60
<jester-> anto: fai la deframmentazione, liberi un 10 giga e poi installi accanto
<anto> ok ci provo grazie dell'aiuto. ciao
<reddos> ciao a tutti amsn non si connette piu mi da errore durante la connessione al server come si fa per risolvere il problema grazie
<jester-> reddos: tutto sta a vedere si ms non ha cambiato i protocolli e non sono linux ompatibbili
<LostInMyHead> sarà che msn è stato chiuso ....
<LostInMyHead> e sostituito da ms con skype
<LostInMyHead> e da un pezzo
<reddos> si lo visto anche su windows non va ms e nemmeno skype
<floryn90> ciao ragazzi, mi potresti dare una mano a reinstallare il desktop di ubuntu con tutte le dipendenze ?
<LostInMyHead> skype va
<floryn90> ho installato ubuntu sdk e mi ha cambiato delle cose che però adesso vorrei togliere
<floryn90> e ritornare a quello di default
<reddos> non capisco se sono i sistemi operativo o il modem di alice
<LostInMyHead> reddos: ad msn non ti connetti per forza, è un servizio terminato, non esiste più, chiuso
<LostInMyHead> a skype funziona su windows e linux
<reddos>  allora cosa devo installare io ho lubuntu 14.10 32 bit
<jester-> reddos: oer accedera skype evi farti u account hotmail
<LostInMyHead> puoi anche farti un account normale di skype
<reddos> no skype non va nemmeno su windows
<jester-> appunto
<reddos> si
<jester-> evi avere un account hotmail
<reddos> sto rispondendo a te jester
<reddos> si
<jester-> ce l'hai l'account hotmail?
<reddos>  e reddos07@hotmail.it
<reddos> funziona solo con facebook
<jester-> reddos: e se lo usi con skype?
<jester-> sicuro che sia it e non com?
<reddos> non va
<reddos> si e it
<jester-> io mi collego senza problemi anche da linux
<reddos> mi consigli di fare reddos07@hotmail.com
<jester-> reddos: no so, verifica l'account
<reddos> di rifare un   account nuovo
<jester-> verifica se è.it o .com
<reddos> come si fa se non si apre niente funziona solo facebook e li sono sicuro che e it
<jester-> reddos: sto provano e pare a bottane
<gigirock> raga ma quale e' l'ebuk reader + tarokkabile ?
<gigirock> si dai scusate volevo postare di la' in chat
<Roby70> Ciao,
<Roby70> chi mi aiuta a unire i file .rar?
<Roberto> Ho cliccato sul supporto tecnico, è giusto? Posso fare domande qui?
<Guest32911> Ho cliccato sul supporto tecnico, è giusto? Posso fare domande qui?
<LostInMyHead> Roby70: non eeisci ad apririli o cosa?
<LostInMyHead> !CHIEDI | Guest32911
<ubot-it> Guest32911: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Roby70> ho scaricato qualcosa con torrent, è tutto partizionato.................... come faccio a unificare il file?
<LostInMyHead> teoricamente (aparte che non è supporto) se tenti di estrarre il primo file te li estrae in treno
<Roby70> Scusa se ho sbagliato.......... ma come estraggo il primo? con Ark?
<Guest32911> Va bene, dunque: non entro nel forum di Ubuntu da circa un anno. Non ricordo bene l'user name, e la password non la ricordo per niente... Come posso fare? L'unica è creare un nuovo utente?
<LostInMyHead> Roby70: non so neache che sistema usi, che versione hai, cosa hai installato, per saperti rispondere mi serve la sfera di cristallo
<Roby70> uso l'ultima versione di kubuntu
<LostInMyHead> Roby70: mai usato kubutnu spiace
<LostInMyHead> !rar | Roby70
<ubot-it> Roby70: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/FormatiProprietari#head-05a28f01b4a66c3427e63e27bd2c2b500b292a3b
<LostInMyHead> Roby70: segui il link e leggi
<Roby70> ok grazie
<LostInMyHead> Guest32911: la procedura di recupero password prevede che almeno ti ricordi nome utente e email
<LostInMyHead> spiacente ma altrimenti difficile identificarti
<Guest32911> Va bene grazie mille! Almeno il nome dovrei recuperarlo, poi proverò tutte le password che uso di solito
<LostInMyHead> se hai il nome e la mail te la mandano
<Guest32911> Grazie mille :)
<Roby70> senti, ho provato ad aprire con ark, mi ha dato un file .iso; cliccandoci sopra si è aperto k3b...............ma poi mi da errore....
<LostInMyHead> senti, continua a non essere supporto ad ubuntu...
<LostInMyHead> comunque senti, direi che devi prima sompattare l'iso dal file rar e poi masterizzarla o farci quello che ci devi fare
<LostInMyHead> !iso | Roby70
<ubot-it> Roby70: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<LostInMyHead> !chat | Roby70
<ubot-it> Roby70: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gigablue_00FF62> eccomi
<Roby70> grazie ciao
<LostInMyHead> !ciao | Gigablue_00FF62
<ubot-it> Gigablue_00FF62: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<LostInMyHead> !chat | Gigablue_00FF62
<ubot-it> Gigablue_00FF62: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gigablue_00FF62> exit\
<Gigablue_00FF62> /quit
<cerbero> Ciao a tutti ragazzi
<cerbero> Ho bisogno di un piccolo supporto
<cerbero> qualcuno è disponibile?
<LostInMyHead> !qualcuno | cerbero
<ubot-it> cerbero: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<AntoLory> ola
<AntoLory> buonasera a tutti por signori
<LostInMyHead> por?
<LostInMyHead> !ciao | AntoLory
<ubot-it> AntoLory: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<AntoLory> mah cosi era un bel po' che non entravo in qui..
<AntoLory> e in questi giorni invece ho proprio bisogno di aiuto.. e la voglia di fare un bel wiki.. :D
<AntoLory> chi ha peli per addentrarsi in xorg?
<LostInMyHead> natale ninete di meglio da fare?
<LostInMyHead> !chat | AntoLory
<ubot-it> AntoLory: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LostInMyHead> AntoLory: questo è il canale di supporto
<AntoLory> è uno dei buoni propositi per il nuovo anno
<AntoLory> infatti supporto chiedo
<AntoLory> e poi lo giro in linea con la filosofia del luogo
<LostInMyHead> AntoLory: se hai problemi tecnici col computer ed ubuntu chiedi qui, per altri argomenti ci sono altri canali
<AntoLory> comunque..
<AntoLory> ok
<AntoLory> pc all-in-one asus
<AntoLory> installazione senza problemi
<AntoLory> parte dei vai problemi risolti altri no.. primo grosso problema
<LostInMyHead> ottimo... fa piacere, posso andare a cena
<AntoLory> se lascio il cavo hdmi attaccato al boot il pc non si avvia
<AntoLory> mh
<AntoLory> mi sa che la cena oggi la salti.. :d
<AntoLory> schermo nero subito dopo gli splash del bios
<AntoLory> e macchina inchiodata
<AntoLory> mh
<AntoLory> trafficato sto posto
<cerbero> Sera
<cerbero> scusate ;(
<cerbero> LostInMyHead: hai ragione.
<cerbero> Io ho un dubbio in merito alla mia scheda di rete
<cerbero> Nel dettaglio, ho un netbook, un packard bell l'utilizzo futuro questo pc
<cerbero> è di un piccolo pc di "backup" di casa - una specie di piccolo serverino.. per i fatti miei
<cerbero> Il wifi, funziona correttamente, ma ... se inserisco il cavo e disattivo il wifi la connessione mi cade
<cerbero> Sono alla ricerca di una soluzione o per meglio capire, se la scheda di rete funziona correttamente
<cerbero> qualcuno, può aiutarmi a darmi qualche dritta in merito?
<cerbero> but
<Devidino> \j #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-20
<laui> ?
<akis24> giorno
<skricciolo> scusate ho tastiera wirless e da stamattina non vanno tutti i caratteri speciali, li sostituisce con altri... tipo il punto interrogativo lo passa come   _
<skricciolo> e problema software o hardware punto interrogativo
<skricciolo> e con accento  scusate ma non lo passa...
<skricciolo> akis24,  enzotib
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<skricciolo> jester-,
<skricciolo> GIORNO
<skricciolo> giorno
<jester-> cià skricciolo
<skricciolo> scusate ho tastiera wirless e da stamattina non vanno tutti i caratteri speciali, li sostituisce con altri... tipo il punto interrogativo lo passa come   _
<skricciolo> <skricciolo> e problema software o hardware punto interrogativo
<skricciolo> <skricciolo> e con accento  scusate ma non lo passa.. jester-
<skricciolo> jester-,
<avvokeiz> salve c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | avvokeiz
<ubot-it> avvokeiz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<avvokeiz> volevo sapere
<avvokeiz> come mai non riesco ad abilitare launch csm sulla uefi
<avvokeiz> non mi fa andare sulla voce
<jester-> avvokeiz: spiegati meglio
<jester-> csm sarebbe?
<avvokeiz> praticamente voglio installara una distribuzione linux in dual boot W8
<avvokeiz> ma per farlo dovrei modificare alcune impostazione su W8... tipo il Launch CSM... praticamente se non è abilitato non mi permette di avviare altri boot
<jester-> !uefi | avvokeiz
<ubot-it> avvokeiz: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jester-> continuo a non capire csm
<avvokeiz> sto seguende già la guida ma non riesco ad abilitare il LAUNCH CSM
<syslog> CRON[3610]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly) copiato da syslog- cosa è e cosa fa - grazie
<jester-> avvokeiz: insteller su usb o dvd
<syslog> qualcuno potrebbe dirmi "CRON[3610]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)" cos' è e cosa fa ?
<jester-> syslog: cron
<avvokeiz> ho già un dvd dove ci sn 3 distribuzioni linux... di cui una "Linux mint" è installata sul fisso ora volevo provare in dual boot Chakra
<jester-> !cron | syslog
<ubot-it> syslog: cron is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<avvokeiz> ma non riesco a far partire il dvd
<avvokeiz> leggendo su internet dovevo entrare nel bios e disabilitare Secure boot control ed abilitare Launch CSM
<lauretta> ...
<avvokeiz> secure boot lo disabilitato ma il launch csm non me lo fa disabilitare
<jester-> avvokeiz: consulta il man del pc, centra no il sistema sempre che il dv si fatto a regola d'arte
<avvokeiz> se parli potabile please :D
<syslog> grazie
<jester-> avvokeiz: cosa centra sto canale col tuo pc
<lauretta> ehi...scusate l'interruzione...c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<lauretta> ho un problemino...
<jester-> !qualcuno | lauretta
<ubot-it> lauretta: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<lauretta> ok scusa jester...è la prima volta...
<lauretta> era per ubot..
<lauretta> comunque vengo al dunque
<lauretta> ho xubuntu 14.04, ieri cambio nome utente, password e disabilito la password di accesso
<lauretta> adesso al login non riesco più a entrare
<jester-> lauretta: il che è normale
<jester-> come hai cambiato il nome utente
<lauretta> eh si, quell'altro non mi piaceva
<jester-> come hai cambiato
<lauretta> in impostazioni utenti
<jester-> !ripristino | lauretta
<ubot-it> lauretta: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<lauretta> il problema è che vorrei accedere al mio account amministratore perchè ci sono dei file importanti e se faccio il ripristino dell'installazione li perdo
<jester-> non li perdi, ripristino non cancella i dati ma per sicurezza li puoi recuperare prima di andare in installazione dalla live
<lauretta> c'è qualche modo per recuperare quei file che erano nell'account amministratore ?
<jester-> leggi sopra
<lauretta> ok col ripristino non li perdo, e questa è una gran notizia...ma posso recupaerarli prima per sicurezza? C'è un modo?
<jester-> <jester-> non li perdi, ripristino non cancella i dati ma per sicurezza li puoi recuperare prima di andare in installazione dalla live
<lauretta> ok forse non capisco io...cosa intendi per "prima di andare in installazione dalla live"?
<jester-> la live è prova ubuntu avviando il dvd
<lauretta> non ho il dvd
<lauretta> scusate ma io non me ne intendo di ubuntu...il mio ragazzo me l'ha installato e poi ci siamo lasciati
<jester-> e cosa hai
<lauretta> ho il computer con istallato xubuntu 14.04 e nient'altro
<jester-> lauretta: e il ripristino con cosa pensi a farlol hai letto la guida?
<lauretta> jester mi devi scusare ma io di ubuntu non so praticamente niente...il computer me lo sistemava il mio ragazzo quando stavamo insieme, faceva tutto lui....il ripristino pensavo di farlo col recovery...non è la stessa cosa vero?
<lauretta> di grub
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<lauretta> ok ubot adesso mi leggo il link
<jester-> la vita la perdono i ragazzi; secondo i preti; facendosi i tremoni non leggendo le guide
<jester-> la vista*
<lauretta> ah, c'è una cosa in più...il mio ragazzo aveva fatto una....oddio, come si dice? Crittografia? Criptatura?
<lauretta> Ecco adesso vi avrò fatto ridere, non so neanche i termini!!
<lauretta> beh, insomma aveva messo una password per far partire il sistema e per "criptarlo"?
<jester-> yess
<lauretta> ahh...ok parola giusta...sospiro di sollievo....
<lauretta> bene ecco, questa criptatura può creare problemi con il ripristino?
<jester-> dalla live aprendo la partizione dovrebbe chiederti la pass se non la chiede e non vedi nulla hai pero tutto
<jester-> perso*
<lauretta> ok secondo te, per non rischiare di perdere tutti i dati, vale la pena ripristinare? Non c'è un altro modo? Tipo ho letto che si potrebbe reimpostare la password di root da terminale e da recovery di grub? Seccondo voi sarebbe giusta come procedura nel mio caso?
<lauretta> io sinceramente non so se me la sento di fare il ripristino ragazzi...a momenti non so neanche come masterizzare un .iso, ...secondo me vado a fare dei casini...
<jester-> li hai gia fatti i casini
<LostInMyHead> mmm... masterizzare un semplice cd e seguire una guida o tentare di sfanculare il sistema da terminale? chissa in che modo si fanno casini....
<lauretta> infatti sono così incavolata con me stessa!!! Maledetta a me e a quando ho fatto quelle modifiche!!! Mai più!!! LostInMyHead, scusami non so nulla di xubuntu davvero...
<lauretta> vorrei rimediare ma non so se ho le competenze per farlo, magari vado a peggiorare le cose...per questo chiedevo a voi..
<lauretta> altrimenti se vado in un negozio di computer? Dite che riescono a ripristinarmelo loro?
<jester-> lauretta: fai una cosa
<lauretta> dimmi
<jester-> lauretta: recovery-->al menu abiliti il network per avere il filesystem in scrittura
<jester-> poi vai in root
<jester-> adduser sticass  e segui il form, mettendo solo la pass e dando return al resto
<jester-> sticass = nome usetscelto
<jester-> quindi dai reboot e poi ti logghi con l'user appena creato
<jester-> prima del reboot dai anche adduser sticass sudo
<jester-> o non avrà i poteri di admin
<lauretta> jester scusami scusami scusami, per me è arabo....fino al recovery ci sono, ma poi non so come abilitare il network per avere il filesystem in scrittura e non so come si và in root.....scusami jester io non capisco l'abc....grazie dell'aiuto comunque...
<jester-> lauretta: poi leggi quello che ho scritto o vai a trollare da altra parte
<jester-> lauretta: stai usando il tablet?
<lauretta> sto usando il computer da cui ho il problema, e dall'account guest
<jester-> lauretta: al boot opzioni avanzate e modalita ripristino e segui quanto scritto sopra
<lauretta> tu dici al recovery grub?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> da dove se no
<jester-> lauretta: seguito http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/31966/disabilitato-password-accesso-root-e-non-riesco-piu-a-entrare-al-login  ?
<lauretta> ok allora se ho capito bene devo far ripartire il computer, schiacciare esc per avere grub, poi devo selezionare opzioni avanzate e modalità ripristino...a questo punto dovrei avere il filesystem in scrittura credo....poi devo scrivere adduser...giusto fin qui?
<lauretta> si jester è il mio messaggio
<lauretta> il link che hai messo
<jester-> lauretta: stessa operazione in root  mount -o remount,rw /
<asterix> si possono trovare temi per la docky
<jester-> lauretta: poi; adduder unnomechetipiace
<asterix> dove?
<lauretta> scusate l'ignoranza.... ma... tra mount e il meno c'è uno spazio?
<jester-> lauretta: ti chiedera di digitare una pass che non vedrai e di riperterla
<jester-> batti enter la resto
<jester-> mount  -o  remount,rw  /
<lauretta> tra mount e il meno c'è uno spazio? E' un meno o un trattino? E' una O o uno zero? Tra rw e la barra c'è uno spazio?
<jester-> sei basso di vista?
<jester-> mount    -o     remount,rw    /
<lauretta> no, è che lo vorrei scrivere nel modo giusto
<jester-> - è sempre - meno
<lauretta> ed è una o, non uno zero quindi
<LostInMyHead> asterix: in internet, questo è supporto...
<asterix> ok scusatemi e buon lavoro
<LostInMyHead> lauretta: prova a scrivere, questo è uno zero -> 0 , questa una o -> o
<jester-> bisogna dire che non trolla male
<LostInMyHead> ma ne hovisti di meglio
<jester-> si ma si arrangia, un po lento di riflessi ma puo andare
<lauretta> ok ci sono...dopo aver scritto mount -o remount,rw /  do' invio e poi devo scrivere    passwd e mio nomeutente, tipo per esempio passwd Laura....domanda: devo mettere delle parentesi varie tipo [ ] < > oppure scrivo semplicemente passwd Laura senza nessun altro simbolo?
<jester-> lauretta: spiega come fai ad essere in recovery dall'account guest
<jester-> pc che si sdoppiano o minghia
<jester-> ha toppato la mossa
<lauretta> jester per andare in recovery devo far ripartire il sistema....sto chiedendo tutte queste cose perchè quando lo faccio ripartire e vado in recovery, almeno so quello che devo fare esattamente...
<jester-> oggià
<Santiago> Salve, scrivo qui pechè non so davvero come fare... quando cerco un app nel pulsante ubuntu trova tutto tranne che le app qualcuno sa darmi una mano?
<jester-> Santiago: cosa intendi par app
<Santiago> es terminle... se lo cerco non me lo trova
<lauretta> beh senti jester, adesso provo a farlo ripartire andando nel recovery e seguendo le istruzioni che mi avete dato...e vediamo cosa ci salta fuori.....
<jester-> dove lo cerchi che che ambiente grafico hai
<Santiago> come non mi trova aggiornamento sistema e quindi non riesco a far partire gli aggiornamenti
<Santiago> allora.. non sono molto esperto... come posso farti capire che ambiente ho?
<jester-> Santiago: barra sulla sinistra o sei vicino di casa di lauretta
<Santiago> barra sulla sinistra.. XD vado per esclusione..
<jester-> Santiago: click sul logo in alto alla barra e poi nella ricerca scrivi term
<Santiago> e fino a qualche sett fa facevo così.. ora se cerco term mi trova meteo, cerca su internet ma non mi da l'applicazione terminale
<Santiago> è questo il mio problema :(
<jester-> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Santiago> e come non trova terminale non trova alcuna applicazione...
<Santiago> ok
<Santiago> provo:)
<jester-> cancella .config  .compiz
<Santiago> non mi apre il terminale... -.-
<jester-> fallo in tty da contro-alt-F2
<Santiago> nanche cosi :(
<jester-> Santiago: tty è un teminale
<Santiago> che vuol dire che tutto è un terminale?
<Santiago> aspetta... che vuolo dire tty??
<jester-> ambaraba ciccicoccò con tty cosa ci fo
<Santiago> XDXDXD
<Santiago> nonposso cercare il teminale e aprirlo in un altro modo?
<LostInMyHead> Santiago: fai uno screenshot del problema così capiamo dove cerchi e i risulatati dati ...
<Santiago> ok
<Santiago> come posso fare uno sreenshot ?
<jester-> Santiago: click sul logo ti da anche i menu, cercalo il terminale
<jester-> se hai puara del nero andando in tty
<Santiago> ma non mi fa cercare il terminale.....
<Santiago> non mi fa cercare nessuna applicazione....
<jester-> usa il menu
<jester-> cercalo scorrendo
<Santiago> usando il menu non mi fa cercare applicazioni
<jester-> va bè
<Santiago> se no non avevo il problema...
<Santiago> non ci sta un punto in cui posso vedere tutte le applicazioni installate cosi da perla aprire
<Santiago> ?
<jester-> andare in tty con control-alt-F2 loggarti e dare i comandi di cui sopra no?
<LostInMyHead> apparte che senza usare il cerca inunity ci spa il pulsante applicazioni
<jester->  sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<jester->   dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Santiago> con ctr-alt-f12 non mi apre il terminale
<jester-> sudo rm -r .config
<Santiago> f2
<jester-> sudo rm -r .compiz*
<jester-> Santiago: e cosa succede se pigi assieme control-alt-F2
<Santiago> nulla... :(
<jester-> lol
<Santiago> il numma più assoluto...
<jester-> F3?
<Santiago> capisci perche sto sbroccando....
<Santiago> anche con f3 nulla...
<jester-> Santiago: piu che altro pari uno che trolla, sei il quinto sceso dal pulmino scrauso
<Santiago> dall'avvio di ubuntu non posso far nulla, intendo prima di far partire la lowlatency (?) ?
<jester-> !ripristino | Santiago
<ubot-it> Santiago: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<LostInMyHead> Santiago: fai sto screenshot per farci capire la ricerca
<jester-> LostInMyHead: non gi va nemmeno il shot
<Santiago> ok vorrei farlo ma come ho chiesto prima non so come fare uno screenshot da pc
<jester-> ci puoi scommettere
<LostInMyHead> Santiago: tasto stamp
<Santiago> ok provo
<Santiago> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/TP0sy5CxTICP5JCraWVx
<Santiago> vedi? cerco terminale e mi trova di tutto tranne che l'applicazione...
<LostInMyHead> ok... in basso affianco al tastino con la casa ci sta una A , premi lì
<Santiago> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/XfvWckfgS4eXUXtSrow5
<Santiago> non trova nulla
<LostInMyHead> screenshot
<Santiago> l'ultimo che ti ho mandato e quello dopo aver premuto sulla a
<LostInMyHead> ok ora mandamelo dopo aver premuto sulla A
<Santiago> quello che ti ho mandato è stato fatto dopo aver premuto sulla A
<LostInMyHead> ok cancella terminale dalla ricerca
<Santiago> ok
<Santiago> e poi?
<LostInMyHead> e premi su filtra risultati in modo da allargarlo
<LostInMyHead> poi screenshot
<Santiago> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/jXdYA4jBRVaFr0srWaLP
<LostInMyHead> ok... torna sul tasto home e sempre senza cercare niente fammi uno screenshot con filtra risultati aperto
<Santiago> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/2fSQH5WRweNazbKFHUGT
<Lauretta> Sono tornata!!!
<Lauretta> Ci siete ancora ragazzi?
<Lauretta> mi sa di no....Jester?
<jester-> Lauretta: cu fu
<Lauretta> hei notizie importanti!!! Ce l'ho FATTA!!!!
<jester-> ciumbia
<LostInMyHead> Santiago: vai in impostazioni privacy
<Lauretta> cioè mi spiego: sono riuscita a creare un nuovo account con adduser e poi l'ho messo come amministratore
<Santiago> ok ma come ci arrivo in impostazioni privacy?
<LostInMyHead> impostaziony- privacy
<Lauretta> poi da questo nuovo account amministratore ho cambiato la password dell'account su cui ho i documenti importanti, però la brutta notizia è che ancora non mi fà entrare nell'altro account amministratore su cui avevo questi documenti importanti, perchè non mi accetta la password....
<LostInMyHead> pannello di controllo Santiago
<Santiago> qui?  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/S53G8bTOOxB91jC125XA
<LostInMyHead> scusa ma non sono su ubutnu quindi vo a memoria... clicca sul tab search
<Lauretta> ora, chiedo: avendo io due account amministratore, in cui in uno riesco ad accedere e in un altro no perchè non mi accetta la password, riesco io a recuperare i file importanti che ho nell'account in cui non riesco a entrare attraverso l'altro account amministratore che ho appena creato?
<Santiago> che sarebbe il tab search? :(
<LostInMyHead> ricerca pigia su ricerca
<Santiago> ok e che scrivo?
<LostInMyHead> se vabbhe...
<Santiago> ??
<Santiago> se scrivo pannello di controllo nn trrova nulla...
<Santiago> ripeto che non trova nessuna applicazione...
<ExPBoy> pannello di controllo?
<Lauretta> Jester? Nell'account amministratore che ho appena creato, dove la trovo la cartella "scrivania" dell'altro account in cui non riesco ad accedere? Lì ho i documenti che vorrei recuperare...
<ExPBoy> mica sei in windows
<Santiago> vbb grazie mille a tutti.... e buona giornata. p.s. auguri di buon natale
<jester-> Lauretta: hai aggiunto user nouvo al gruppo sudo?
<jester-> Lauretta: user nuovo ha la sua scrivania
<jester-> per quello vecchio devi andare un /home/uservecio
<Lauretta> io ho fatto come mi hai detto, cioè recovery  mount -o remount,rw / poi adduser poi ho messo il nome del nuovo utente e ho confermato la password due volte poi ho fatto rebbot, ho cambiato i privilegi al nuovo account che ho creato e l'ho messo come amministratore. Poi, pensando di fare una cosa giusta, da "utenti" ho cambiato la password dell'acco
<Lauretta> unt su cui ho i file importanti...ho riavviato e provato a entrare con la nuova password ma niente, e ho provato anche con la vecchia ma niente, quindi chiedo qual'è la cartella dove io riesco a recuperare questi file dall'account nuovo che ho creato...
<ExPBoy> ehm
<ExPBoy> Lauretta, ogni utente ha la sua di cartella in home
<jester-> Lauretta: non sono nell'account nuovo ma in quello vecchio in /home/cartellanome
<Lauretta> non vedo la cartella dell'altro account
<ExPBoy> se il vecchio utente era Gino sarà in /home/Gino
<jester-> Lauretta: hai dato nome diverso ?
<Lauretta> ok aspetta l'ho trovata
<Lauretta> il nome è quello vecchio, ma non mi fa entrare, permesso negato
<jester-> Lauretta:dopo adduser sticass avevi fatti anche adduser sticass sudo?
<Lauretta> no
<jester-> rivai in recovery e fai
<jester-> Lauretta: dopo di che userai sudo nautilus
<Lauretta> ok ritorno in recovery e cosa devo scrivere esattamente? Devo fare tutto il procedimento? mount -o remount,rw / poi adduser ecc?
<jester-> mount -o remount,rw /    poi
<jester-> adduser sticass sudo
<jester-> poi exit e ripendi
<Lauretta> come nomeutente metto il nome utente dell'account che ho appena creato?
<jester-> poi si dovrà ggiungere sticass anche a adm cdrom dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Lauretta> no aspetta mi stai spaventando...cos'è sta roba????????
<jester-> Lauretta: sono i gruppo per sticass se non è nel gruppo sudo non hai i poteri di admin e se non è negli altri funza na sega
<jester-> Lauretta: sticass = utonto che hai appena creato
<Lauretta> allora, l'account che ho creato si chiama "laui".......vado in recovery scrivo mount -o remount,rw / poi adduser laui sudo poi exit... e fin qui ci sono....ma tutta la menata dopo "laui adm cdrom dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare"  dove la devo scrivere?
<jester-> Lauretta: sono altri gruppi o no ti monta i cd non apre i multimediali etc
<Lauretta> ok sono altri gruppi. Io esattamente dove li trovo scritti questi altri gruppi in modo da poter inserire anche laui?
<jester-> Lauretta: da terminale poi farai sudo adduser sticass adm
<jester-> Lauretta: da terminale poi farai sudo adduser sticass cdrom
<jester-> etc etc  adm cdrom dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<jester-> questi uno per uno
<Lauretta> ok. Per terminale intendi il terminale dall'account nuovo che sto usando, oppure devo ritornare al filesystem di scrittura in recovery?
<jester-> Lauretta: dopo aver aggiunto al gruppo sudo in recovery potrai farlo dal sistema da terminale
<jester-> che sticass avrà i poteri per usare sudo quindi di addmin o root che dir si voglia
<soleado> salve ho un problema quando comincio a fare gli aggiornamenti per ubuntu .... si mette a ricercare aggiornamenti e poi comincia a cercre quelli per matlab e si blocca .. potete dirmi come posso fare a bloccare la ricerca di aggiornameti per matlab .. cosi che mi aggiorna anche gli altri programmi
<jester-> soleado: mtlab sarebbe?
<Lauretta> ok . Quindi adduser laui sudo in recovery, poi riavvio, entro nell'account, e nel terminale scrivo: sudo adduser laui adm - invio - sudo adduser laui cdrom - invio - sudo adduser laui dip - invio - sudo adduser laui plugdev - invio - sudo adduser laui lpadmin - invio - sudo adduser laui sambashare - invio -           ........e poi reboot?
<soleado> MATLAB
<jester-> Lauretta: in revory vai in root mount  -o remount etc
<Ozstriker> salve
<Lauretta> si
<jester-> Lauretta: adduser pirillo sudo
<Lauretta> si
<jester-> Lauretta: exit e riprendi il sistema
<Lauretta> si ok
<jester-> Lauretta: poi dal sistema apri un terminale e dai il resto dei sudo adduser
<Lauretta> è corretto come ho scritto sopra? Quando ho finito cosa scrivo?
<jester-> soleado: apri un terminale
<Lauretta> quando ho finito tutti i sudo adduser cosa scrivo?
<jester-> Lauretta: si hai capito bene ma fai sa recovery adduser laui sudo e poi torni qui
<jester-> Lauretta: adduser laui sudo
<jester-> exit torna la menu e riprendi il sistema e vieni accà
<Lauretta> ok ok grazie per il momento, faccio adduser laui sudo nel recovery e poi torno...grazie grazissimo!!!!!!
<jester-> soleado: prova a cambiare server apt
<soleado> nono il problema non è il server ... è che all'università hanno provato a scaricarlo ma nn abbiamo completato l'istallazione perchè amncava un cd
<soleado> e quindi nn funziona ma cerca ugualmete gli aggiornamenti ed io voglio fermali
<jester-> soleado: hai aggiunto un ppa?
<jester-> ExPBoy: pure ilmioip lo fa http://www.mio-ip.it/?p=geolocalizzazione
<soleado> aggiunto cosa?
<Lauretta> Jester? Ho fatto adduser laui sudo nel recovery ma mi dice che Laui fà già parte del gruppo sudo
<jester-> soleado: se lo vuole aggiornare significa che lo hai installato con apt quindi o è mei repo o ne hai aggiunto uno foresto
<jester-> Lauretta: strano allora apri un terminale
<Lauretta> ok
<soleado> per disistallarlo?
<jester-> Lauretta: sudo aduser laui adm
<jester-> Lauretta: sudo aduser laui dip
<jester-> Lauretta: sudo aduser laui sdrom
<jester-> Lauretta: sudo aduser laui cdrom
<jester-> Lauretta: sudo aduser laui plugdev
<jester-> Lauretta: sudo aduser laui lpamin
<Lauretta> aduser con una o due d? Non era con due d?
<jester-> Lauretta: sudo aduser laui sambashare
<jester-> due d
<jester-> ho sbagliato io
<Lauretta> ok
<jester-> Lauretta: sei zona malano?
<Lauretta> zona Parma
<bicz> ola
<jester-> soleado: dopkg -l | grep matlab
<bicz> ciao jester- come stai
<jester-> cià bicz, bene
<jester-> soleado: c'è risposta?
<soleado> soleado@soleado-Aspire-V5-571G:~$ dpkg -l | grep matlab
<soleado> iF  matlab-support                                       0.0.19                                      all          distro integration for local MATLAB installations
<Lauretta> ok appena ho scritto sudo adduser laui adm mi ha chiesto la password, l'ho scritta e poi mi dice che l'utente laui fa già parte del gruppo adm
<jester-> soleado: sudo dpkg --purge  matlab-support
<jester-> Lauretta: hai dato lo tesso user di quello cambiato?
<jester-> Lauretta: va bè sudo apt-get install gksu
<soleado> dpkg: errore: un altro processo detiene il blocco su database di stato di dpkg
<Lauretta> ho scritto lo user del nuovo account che ho creato
<jester-> soleado: chiudi il sfotcenter
<jester-> Lauretta: non è che hai dato lo stesso nome?
<soleado> è chiuso
<jester-> soleado: riavvia
<soleado> riavvio il pc e scrivo sudo dpkg --purge matlab-support
<Lauretta> allora, l'account su cui ho i documenti che voglio recuperare si chiamava "fuffa" e io l'ho cambiato in "Laura"....invece l'account nuovo che ho creato grazie al tuo aiuto l'ho chiamato "Laui"
<Lauretta> io adesso nel terminale ho scritto adduser laui adm
<jester-> Lauretta: ok gksu nautilus apre il filemanager con i poteri e vai in fuffa
<Lauretta> cioè cosa devo fare?
<jester-> Lauretta: nel terminale gksu nautilus apre il filemanager con i poteri e vai in fuffa
<Lauretta> nel terminale devo scrivere "gksu nautilus"?
<jester-> yess
<Lauretta> ok provo
<Lauretta> mi dice che non è attualmente installato e lo posso digitare installando sudo apt-get install gksu
<Lauretta> vado?
<jester-> Lauretta: per quello è andato in vacca  hai cambiato il nome ma non ha rinominato la cartella
<Lauretta> quindi cosa devo fare?
<jester-> Lauretta: si
<jester-> sudo apt-get install gksu
<Lauretta> ok
<jester-> Lauretta: poi gksu nautilus
<Lauretta> no aspetta ci sono problemi
<Lauretta> mi dice:
<Lauretta> E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato)
<Lauretta> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<Lauretta> laui@fuffetta:~$
<jester-> Lauretta: dai: groups e incolla qui la risposta
<Lauretta> non ho capito cosa devo fare
<jester-> Lauretta: è un comando
<jester-> dallo e incolla qui la risposta
<Lauretta> ah ok
<Lauretta> laui adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape sudo dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin sambashare
<Lauretta> laui@fuffetta:~$
<jester-> Lauretta: sudo prima di apt
<jester-> sudo apt-get install gksu
<Lauretta> wow ok funziona
<Lauretta> mi dice
<Lauretta> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 966 kB di spazio su disco.
<Lauretta> Continuare? [S/n]
<jester-> s
<Lauretta> ok lo sta facendo
<jester-> Lauretta: gksu nautilus
<Lauretta> problema
<Lauretta> ho scritto gksu nautilus, poi mi chiede la password e non mi accetta nessuna password
<jester-> Lauretta: devi dare quella che hai scelto creando user come hai dato a apt
<Lauretta> non me la accetta
<jester-> Lauretta: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<jester-> che dice
<Lauretta> dice:
<Lauretta> xubuntu
<Lauretta> laui@fuffetta:~$
<jester-> come cazzo si chiama il file manager di xfce
<jester-> Lauretta: sudo mousepad
<jester-> non è che non accetta ma che non c'è nautilus
<Lauretta> ok con sudo mousepad mi si è aperta la finestra di mousepad
<jester-> Lauretta: vai in /home/fuffa e vedi come butta
<Lauretta> e nella finestra di mousepad c'è scritto: attenzione, stai usando l'account root, potresti danneggiare il tuo sistema
<jester-> ok
<jester-> cosi scrivi a paciocchi fuori dalla tua home
<Lauretta> cosa devo fare adesso?
<Lauretta> mi dice sempre
<Lauretta> impossibile aprire la cartella
<Lauretta> accesso negato
<jester-> Lauretta: è criptata bastarda, non chiede la pass?
<Lauretta> no non chiede password
<Lauretta> mi dice 0 elementi, dopo che mi ha detto impossibile aprire la cartella
<jester-> Lauretta: sudo ls -la /home/fuffa stessa menata?
<Lauretta> mi chiede la password
<jester-> dalla
<Lauretta> sudo: Is: command not found
<Lauretta> laui@fuffetta:~$
<jester-> scrivi bene
<jester-> elleesse
<Lauretta> ah ok
<Lauretta> totale 8
<Lauretta> dr-x------ 2 fuffa fuffa 4096 set 12 14:11 .
<Lauretta> drwxr-xr-x 5 root  root  4096 dic 20 12:32 ..
<Lauretta> lrwxrwxrwx 1 fuffa fuffa   56 set 12 14:11 Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop -> /usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.desktop
<Lauretta> lrwxrwxrwx 1 fuffa fuffa   31 set 12 14:11 .ecryptfs -> /home/.ecryptfs/fuffa/.ecryptfs
<Lauretta> lrwxrwxrwx 1 fuffa fuffa   30 set 12 14:11 .Private -> /home/.ecryptfs/fuffa/.Private
<Lauretta> lrwxrwxrwx 1 fuffa fuffa   52 set 12 14:11 README.txt -> /usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.txt
<ExPBoy> :(
<LostInMyHead> no pastebin? ahi ahi ahi
<Lauretta> mi è scomparsa la chat dopo che ho scritto la risposta a sudo ls -la /home/fuffa
<Lauretta> jester ci sei ancora?
<jester-> Lauretta: ti ha buttato fuori il bot
<jester-> Lauretta: sudo ecryptfs-mount-private /home/fuffa dai la pass di fuffa
<Lauretta> mi dice
<Lauretta> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<Lauretta> laui@fuffetta:~$
<ExPBoy> ecco
<jester-> è sminchiata
<jester-> spe
<ExPBoy> ma perchè criptate che avete su quei pc ?
<Lauretta> me l'ha criptata il mio ragazzo
<ExPBoy> eh
<Lauretta> era un maniaco della privacy
<ExPBoy> era?
<jester-> Lauretta: sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<Lauretta> non stiamo più insieme
<ExPBoy> ehm l'hai fatto fuori?
<Lauretta> INFO: Searching for encrypted private directories (this might take a while)...
<sony> ragazzi avrei bisogno di una mano..
<Lauretta> beh ExPBoy...non proprio...ci siamo lasciati, solo che ora non posso più chiedere a lui per il computer
<jester-> !qualcuno sony
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qualcuno sony'
<jester-> !qualcuno | sony
<ubot-it> sony: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sony> vi mando la foto del mio problema...
<sony> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/TIbbj5xCSzaOx3Ny31FZ
<Lauretta> Jester mi dice: INFO: Found [/home/.ecryptfs/fuffa/.Private].
<Lauretta> Try to recover this directory? [Y/n]:
<jester-> Luciph3r: Y
<sony> ho installato ubuntu e non sò come settare al meglio la scheda grafica...
<sony> va bene così,o devo toccare qualcosa?
<jester-> sony: dovrebbe essere a posto cosi
<jester-> sony: installando gli altri 2 facile che parte piu una cippa
<sony> non ho capito jester...
<jester-> sony: sta usando il driver propritario radeon e va bene
<jester-> cioè l'open
<sony> ah va bene...grazie mille :)
<jester-> sony: hai qualche problema di grafica?
<ExPBoy> sony, ma tu che ti aspetti dalla tua scheda grFICA?
<ExPBoy> eh
<Lauretta> mi dice:     INFO: Searching for encrypted private directories (this might take a while)...
<Lauretta> INFO: Found [/home/.ecryptfs/fuffa/.Private].
<Lauretta> Try to recover this directory? [Y/n]:           Cosa faccio, metto Y?
<sony> nono...ho solo seguito la guida post installazione,e quindi installare i driver della scheda video...
<sony> ma mi ero bloccato,non sapendo cosa fare..
<jester-> se abiliti uno degli altri due va tutto  mignotte cone quella scheda
<jester-> Lauretta: che fa?
<sony> comunque per quel che devo farci,và una meraviglia...
<Lauretta> metto Y?
<sony> il mio pc è resuscitato
<jester-> Lauretta: certo
<Lauretta> INFO: Found your wrapped-passphrase
<Lauretta> Do you know your LOGIN passphrase? [Y/n]
<jester-> sony: se la installano pure la bindi e la camusso dopo natale
<ExPBoy> hihi
<jester-> le tira come la belen
<jester-> lol
<sony> al massimo installerò solo compiz per le finestre tremolanti :)
<ExPBoy> :(
<Lauretta> Do you know your LOGIN passphrase? [Y/n]          La login passphrase è la password di criptatura?
<jester-> sony: lasasta compiz
<jester-> una ciofeca
<sony> cosa mi consigli allora?
<jester-> Lauretta: si è quella di fuffa per la crypto
<jester-> sony: lubuntu?
<sony> ubuntu 14.04
<musica> Salve a tutti. Non riesco a far funzionare audacios e simili. Il messaggio è ALSA error: snd_mixer_find_selem failed.
<Lauretta> mi dà errore
<Lauretta> Error: Unwrapping passphrase and inserting into the user session keyring failed [-5]
<Lauretta> Info: Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs
<Lauretta> laui@fuffetta:~$
<jester-> sony: quindi barra a sinistra hai
<ExPBoy> che pc hai resuscitato sony ?
<jester-> Luciph3r: non gli piace la pass
<musica> qualcuno mi può aiutare per audacios>? forse mancano i driver
<jester-> sony: se hai unity è gia lui un plugin i ciofeca compiz
<sony> un sony vaio...che per colpa di un deficiente che mi ha tolto 2 gb di ram non sò per quale motivo,mi ha sfasciato un pc
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> e in italiano?
<jester-> sony: tilti 2 g di ram?
<jester-> tolti
<sony> si...mi ha detto che c'era una scheda ram rovinata e l'ha tolta
<sony> e windows 7 andava malissimo
<jester-> sony: e quanta ne hai adesso di ram
<sony> 2 gb
<jester-> comunque compiz c'è gia
<jester-> sony: installa unity-tweak-tool
<jester-> e usalo
<sony> ok ora lo provo...
<sony> grazie ragazzi :)
<musica> Salve a tutti. Non riesco a far funzionare audacios e simili. Il messaggio è ALSA error: snd_mixer_find_selem failed. Qualcuno mi puo maiutare?
<jester-> mapreri: normamente il pc parla?
<musica> jester che intendi per parla?
<jester-> musica:  normamente il pc parla?
<musica> non sento suoni in effetti
<jester-> musica: intendo se per es il tubbo parla
<Lauretta> ho riprovato a scrivere sudo ecryptfs-recover-private, ho inserito la password di criptatura e mi dice:  INFO: To recover this directory, you MUST have your original MOUNT passphrase.
<Lauretta> INFO: When you first setup your encrypted private directory, you were told to record
<Lauretta> INFO: your MOUNT passphrase.
<Lauretta> INFO: It should be 32 characters long, consisting of [0-9] and [a-f].
<Lauretta> Enter your MOUNT passphrase:
<jester-> Lauretta: la sai la pass per la crypto?
<jester-> quella vuole
<Lauretta> mi dice
<Lauretta> INFO: Success!  Private data mounted at [/tmp/ecryptfs.bizeUULr].
<Lauretta> laui@fuffetta:~$
<Lauretta> cosa devo fare?
<jester-> Lauretta: vai in /tmp a vedere
<Lauretta> dove trovo /tmp?
<jester-> col mousepad
<jester-> nel filesystem
<Lauretta> cosa devo scrivere sul mousepad?
<jester-> Lauretta: filemanger è
<Lauretta> non ho capito cosa devo fare
<jester-> Lauretta: vai in /tmp
<Lauretta> non so dov'è /tmp
<jester-> Lauretta: la cartella home
<Lauretta> ok
<Lauretta> sono in home
<jester-> Lauretta: p nella root filesystem o come cazzo la chiama
<jester-> scorri in basso
<Lauretta> si ok ho aperto tmp
<Lauretta> ci sono due cartelle
<jester-> che c'è dentro
<jester-> c'è ecryptfs.bizeUULr]
<Lauretta> si
<jester-> entra
<Lauretta> mi dice impossibile aprire la cartella, accesso negato
<jester-> merd
<jester-> Lauretta: allora chiudi e sudo mousepad
<Lauretta> ok ci sono , mi ha aperto il mousepad
<jester-> prova adesso
<Lauretta> ad aprire la cartella criptata?
<jester-> eh
<Lauretta> non apre
<Lauretta> stessa cosa di prima
<jester-> chiudi
<jester-> sudo su
<jester-> mousepad
<Lauretta> ho scritto sudo su nel terminale , ho dato invio e ho scritto mousepad nel terminale e mi ha aperto una nuova finestra di mousepad
<jester-> prova
<Lauretta> niente non mi entra
<jester-> Lauretta: ma non incollare qui. ls -la /tmp/ecryptfs.bizeUULr
<jester-> paste Lauretta
<jester-> !paste | Lauretta
<ubot-it> Lauretta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<musica> scusate mi sono dovuto allontanare
<musica> ho il problema che non riesco a sentire i files audio
<jester-> musica: pc muto?
<musica> esatgto
<musica> esatto
<jester-> musica: che pc è
<musica> un ADJ 4 giga ram
<jester-> marca?
<musica> ADJ
<musica> jester
<jester-> mai sentito, sistema installato?
<musica> ho provato a mettere due diversi tipi di casse esterne. con audacios mi da un messaggio
<musica> lubuntu
<Lauretta> ho scritto ls -la /tmp/ecryptfs.bizeUULr  nel terminale e mi sono comparse tante scritte rosse e blu nel terminale....che non incollo qui
<jester-> musica: portatile?
<musica> audacios non si apre e dice : ALSA error: No suitable mixer element found.
<musica> ALSA error: snd_mixer_find_selem failed.
<jester-> Lauretta: no
<jester-> !paste | Lauretta
<ubot-it> Lauretta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lauretta> non ho capito jester cosa devo fare
<musica> musica mp3.  funziona bene masterizzata e usata nello stereo
<jester-> Lauretta: se incolli qui il bot ti butta fuaori che sono tante righe
<jester-> !paste | Lauretta  leggi
<ubot-it> Lauretta  leggi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> musica: non fare confusione, le casse integrate funzano ?
<musica> nper casse integrate intendi quelle che dovrebbero essere dentro il computer? mi sa che non si cono jester
<musica> sono
<jester-> musica: ???
<musica> nojester non credo ci siano casse integrate. io ho provato quelle esterne
<Lauretta> allora ho copiato e incollato tutto il testo in pastebin ..adesso faccio download as text?
<jester-> Lauretta: incolla qui il link alla pagina
<Lauretta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9579936/
<jester-> Lauretta: incolla metti un nick e pigia past
<Lauretta> va bene?
<jester-> Lauretta: prova un po a vedere in gestione utenti se puoi ricambiare il nome in fuffa
<jester-> se no siamo nella m
<Lauretta> ok
<jester-> rimane un altro tentativo
<Lauretta> ok l'ho cambiato in fuffa
<jester-> Lauretta: allora mo termina sessione e logga con fuffa
<Lauretta> speriamo bene...incrocio le dita...
<jester-> Lauretta: spe
<musica> jester se provo ad aprire un file musicare mi da un messaggio di errore.  ALSA error: No suitable mixer element found.
<Lauretta> "spe" sta per ...?
<jester-> Lauretta: intendevo il nome che avevi messo la posto di fuffa non di questo account
<jester-> spe = aspetta
<Lauretta> ak ok
<jester-> se no sminchi tutto un altra volta
<Lauretta> si si ho cambiato l'account Laura in Fuffa, praticamente era come era all'inizio, solo che io da fuffa l'ho cambiato in Laura....è l'account dove ci sono i files importanti...quello da cui sto scrivendo è un altro account ancora che ho chiamato "laui"
<jester-> Lauretta: cambiato Lura in fuffa?
<Lauretta> cioè all'inizio l'account dove ho i files si chiamava fuffa. Poi ieri sera stupidamente, ho cambiato il nome e da fuffa ho messo Laura. E da lì sono iniziati i casini. Poi adesso ho ricambiato da Laura a fuffa
<jester-> Lauretta: ok allora esci o riavvi e prova ad usare fuffa
<Lauretta> ok
<musica> jester ci sei?
<jester-> musica: eh
<musica> eccomi. ti riscrivo il messaggio di errore?
<jester-> musica: [14:47:58] <musica> nper casse integrate intendi quelle che dovrebbero essere dentro il computer? mi sa che non si cono jester
<jester-> se non ci sono come cacchio suona
<musica> jester non credo di avere le casse integrate
<musica> ho collegato delle casse esterne
<jester-> è un portatile ?
<musica> no.
<jester-> aah
<jester-> ma se vai su youtbe ?
<musica> non so. posso provare
<Lauretta> Jester?
<jester-> oo
<Lauretta> Ho riavviato, mi prende fuffa come nome dell'account ma al login non mi accetta nessuna password
<musica> non si sente nulla
<jester-> Luciph3r: terminale
<jester-> Lauretta:  terminale
<Lauretta> ok
<jester-> Lauretta: passwd fuffa nuova pass
<jester-> musica: le casse stanno nel buso giusto?
<jester-> il volume è su?
<musica> ho provato in tutti i buchi :-)
<jester-> attacca un mp3 con vlc e cambia di buso mentre esegue
<musica> ho uno spinotto verde che esce dalle casse e l'ho messo nella femmina verde ma anche negli altri buchi
<musica> per vlc cosa intendi?
<jester-> prova pure gli altri
<Lauretta> non ho capito jester, devo scrivere passwd fuffa e poi scrivere un'altra password ancora, che sia nuova?
<jester-> Lauretta: è comando per assegnare la pass
<musica> jester vlc è gnome player?
<jester-> Lauretta: passwd fuffa unapass
<jester-> Lauretta: in sosntanza dici dai la pass a fuffa quelcheè
<Lauretta> ah cioè allora io scrivo esattamente così: passwd fuffa nuova pass
<jester-> Lauretta: lol nuova pass= la pass che assegni
<Lauretta> mi dice
<Lauretta> Usage: passwd [options] [LOGIN]
<Lauretta> Options:
<Lauretta>   -a, --all                     report password status on all accounts
<Lauretta>   -d, --delete                  delete the password for the named account
<Lauretta>   -e, --expire                  force expire the password for the named account
<jester-> pirillo sticazzi
<leasy> salve...ho problemi con la virtual machine java...provato a disinstallare e reinstallare tutto ma nulla
<jester-> Lauretta: passwd fuffa 1234 cosa fa
<Lauretta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9580092/
<musica> jester cambiati buchi. nulla
<jester-> leasy: cosa centra la virtual con java
<jester-> musica: alsamixer
<leasy> # The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
<leasy> # The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
<leasy> # The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
<leasy> perche il problema me lo da la java virtual machine
<jester-> Lauretta: sudo passwd fuffa 1234
<musica> scusami cosa è alsamixer?
<akis24> musica: versione di ubuntu ?  hai installato i codec ?
<leasy> sorry non avevo notato di averlo incollato piu volte :S
<jester-> musica: comando da terminale
<musica> lubuntu 14.10 . non ho installato codec
<jester-> leasy: sei su sistema nomale o in una macchina virtuale
<musica> fatyto alsamixer
<esu> qualcuno usa cmus?
<akis24> musica:  da terminale   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<leasy> jester- sistema normale
<Lauretta> mi ha chiesto la password per laui
<jester-> leasy: e quando ottieni l'errore
<akis24> musica: in fase di installlazione ti si apre una finestra  conferma  col tasto tab  su yes  e continua fino alla fine
<jester-> Lauretta: sudo si che la vuole da laui
<musica> sto installando  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Lauretta> l'ho messa e mi è venuto il messaggio di prima
<akis24> musica:  ti si aprira' una finestra ...
<jester-> Lauretta: cioè?
<leasy> errore si verifica quando in eclipse si aprono le caselle con i suggerimenti e/o scrivendo i programmi da terminale ho l'errore durante l'esecuzione di tutti i componenti grafici di java
<jester-> leasy: che java hai installato
<Lauretta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9580143/
<leasy> jdk7
<jester-> Lauretta: fa vedere sudo passwd -a
<musica> jester ho installato senza errori ma non funziona lo stesso
<Lauretta> ho scritto sudo passwd -a nel terminale ma non è successo niente
<akis24> musica:   dai questo  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | musica
<ubot-it> musica: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lauretta> jester cosa devo fare?
<jester-> Lauretta: sudo su
<Lauretta> mi dice root@fuffetta:/home/laui#
<musica> jester non rfiesco a copiare quello che accade nel terminale sta installando
<jester-> Lauretta: passwd fuffa passdi6caratteri
<musica> jester ecco    http://paste.ubuntu.com/9580171/
<akis24> musica: metti tutto  non solo una parte quando finisce
<musica> ok aspetto che finisca. grazie jester
<Lauretta> ne ho messa una di 7 caratteri, va bene lo stesso?
<akis24> prego a nome di jester-
<jester-> Lauretta: si
<jester-> lol
<akis24> :)
<jester-> Lauretta: l'ha presa?
<Lauretta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9580185/
<jester-> ma che strano
<Lauretta> forse ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<musica> jester ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/9580190/
<musica> glki dico di continuare?
<Lauretta> se mi ridici il procedimento provo a rifarlo
<akis24> musica:  certo che si
<musica> jester ho detto di continuare ma mi ha detto che il processo è interrotto
<musica> ricomincio da capo ?
<akis24> musica:  fai vedere  tutto  sempre su paste
<musica> jester ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/9580227/
<akis24> musica: dai sudo apt-get update e al solito su paste
<Lauretta> jester, non so più come muovermi
<akis24> !chi | musica
<ubot-it> musica: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<musica> ok @ubot
<musica> akis24: ho fatto    ecco  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9580266/
<Lauretta> jester?
<akis24> musica: come mai hai attivato i repo backport ?
<Lauretta> Jester non ci sei più?
<musica> akis24: non so. forse l'ho fatto senza saperlo
<jester-> Lauretta: proviamo sudo su
<jester-> Lauretta: passwd -d fuffa
<Lauretta> ah che bello allora ci sei!
<Lauretta> root@fuffetta:/home/laui# sudo su
<Lauretta> root@fuffetta:/home/laui#
<jester-> Lauretta: passwd -d fuffa
<Lauretta> passwd: password expiry information changed.
<Lauretta> root@fuffetta:/home/laui#
<jester-> Lauretta: passwd fuffa sticazzi
<musica> akis24:  ho provato ad aprire un file da vlc e mi ha dato Uscita audio non riuscita:
<musica> Il dispositivo audio "default" non può essere utilizzato:
<musica> File o directory non esistente.
<jester-> musica: vai in impostazioi audio-->uscita e cambia il device se possibile
<akis24> musica: dai  sudo software-properties-gtk   vai su   " aggiornamenti  "  e togli la spunta ai backport  poi vai su  " altro software " e metti la spunta su  partner di canonical se non sono spuntati
<Lauretta> ho messo una psw di 7 caratteri ma niente, mi dà la solita lista
<jester-> Lauretta: ok allora esci e rientra con fuffa senza mettere la pass
<Lauretta> ok
<musica> akis24:  cosa è il backpot?
<musica> jester-: dove trovo impostazioni?
<jester-> musica: in impostazioni di sistema
<Lauretta> niente, sono uscita da laui e ho provato a loggarmi con fuffa senza password ma non mi accetta, ho provato le altre password ma niente
<jester-> Luciph3r: allora ultimo tentaivo
<jester-> Lauretta: rivai in recovery
<Lauretta> ok
<Lauretta> poi?
<musica> jester dove trovo le impostazioni di sistema?
<jester-> Lauretta: solito mont -o remount,rw /
<jester-> Lauretta: e passwd fuffa quelcheè
<Lauretta> ok provo
<akis24> musica: menu > impostazioni
<jester-> eppure non è tanto diverso a winz
<musica> akis24:  mi chiede una riga apt
<ubudark1410> anzi da un lato e piu semplice di winz
<akis24> musica: fai vedere uno screen metti su image
<jester-> ubudark1410: mica tanto con i 127 deskop è un casino
<musica> akis24:  e jester- scusate ma ora mi chiamano e non popsso proseguire. grazie.
<ubudark1410> si jester-  ma moto meglio di tutto il casino che  hanno messo su win 8.1
<jester-> ah bè li so sono impegnati ma è meglio di unity
<ubudark1410> vediamo che succede con unity 8
<ubudark1410> jester-, tu che usi come desk.
<ubudark1410> ?
<Lauretta> O mioddio! Jester! CI SONO RIUSCITA!!! GRAZIE GRAZIE GRAZIE, NON SO COME RINGRAZIARTI, SONO STRA CONTENTA!!!! Sono andata in recovery e l'errore che facevo era banale, cioè non avevo messo l'invio dopo passwd fuffa, cioè io scrivevo passwd fuffa e la password tutte in una stessa riga invece di andare a capo. Dopo altri tentativi ho fatto invio e mi
<Lauretta>  ha chiesto la password unix per due volte e dopo ho riavviato e sono riuscita a entrare in fuffa con la nuova password che ho messo, e ho trovato i file che avevo paura di aver perso per sempre!!!!!!! SONO TROPPO FELICE...GRAZIE GRAZIE GRAZIE JESTER PER AVER AVUTO TANTA PAZIENZA E PER AVERMI SEGUITO PASSO PASSO, TI RINGRAZIO TANTISSIMO, se non ci
<Lauretta> fossi stato tu e gli altri ragazzi non avrei saputo cosa fare, siete fantastici, non so neanche come fate ad avere queste capacità e questo talento e questa pazienza! Grazie di cuore Jester, sei un genio davvero!!!!!!!!
<jester-> Lauretta: fuffa rifunza?
<Lauretta> SIIIII, funziona!!!
<Lauretta> che bello!!!!
<jester-> :DDD
<jester-> Lauretta: e non cambiare piu il nome al povero fuffa
<ubudark1410> brava Lauretta ....
<jester-> Lauretta: adesso hai fuffa cripatato e laui no
<jester-> Lauretta: fossi in te copierei il contenuto della cartella documenti di fuffa in quella di laui
<jester-> con mousepad senza sudo
<leasy> jester posso chiederti aiuto riguardo il mio hd? mi fa tipo un fischietto ogni tanto come se saltasse qualche settore...i test hd risultano tutti positivi (hd funzionante) ho provato a formattare anche in vari modi l'hd ma mi rimane il rumorino
<jester-> leasy: fischietto?
<jester-> Lauretta: anzi installa grsync e fallo sa fuffa a luai
<leasy> si esatto...cioe come posso spiegare...un piccolissimo rumore proveniente dall'hd...
<jester-> leasy: sarà un hd cinese casinista se tutto è regolare non dovrebbe essere un problema
<leasy> è un western :S
<jester-> leasy: gli hd meccanici sono casinari per matura
<jester-> leasy: è vecchio il disco?
<leasy> no ha 4 mesi
<leasy> ma dall'ultima formattazione mi fa questo rumorino
<jester-> hai il sistema sopra?
<leasy> sisi
<Lauretta> Ho copiato i file che non volevo perdere su una chiavetta e questo per il momento mi basta...l'importante è avere quelli, poi li copio anche in Laui per sicurezza....comunque veramente GRAZIE DI CUORE a Jester per la pazienza con la P maiuscola...senza di te non avrei saputo come fare....GIURO GIURO GIURO che non cambierò mai più nessuna impostazio
<Lauretta> ne perchè ho passato dei brutti momenti...stanotte non riuscivo a dormire perchè ero preoccupata di aver perso per sempre quei files, poi ho trovato voi e seguendo le tue istruzioni Jester, poco alla volta, anche se non sapevo quello che stavo facendo, ce l'ho fatta grazie a te Jester!!! Io non so se lo fai per passione o per lavoro comunque hai un
<Lauretta>  grande talento e ti ringrazio infinitamente....DI CUORE!!!! SAPPI CHE OGGI HAI RESO UNA DONNA ..MOOOLTO FELICE!!! ahahaha ;)
<jester-> :D
<ubudark1410> leasy, ke sistema tieni su hd
<leasy> ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> Lauretta: per passione, come lavoro non ci danno nemmeno un cocomero e un peperone
<Ninuzzu33> Salve
<Ninuzzu33> Vvolevo chiedere un'informazione
<ubudark1410> leasy, quindi hai solo ubuntu
<akis24> !chiedi | Ninuzzu33
<ubot-it> Ninuzzu33: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> leasy: quindi è ancora in garanzia,
<leasy> ubundark1410 si solo ubuntu...mi avevano detto di provare togliendo la swap (ne avevo 12gb allocati) ma nulla
<Ninuzzu33> come mi accorgo se ho istallato Ubuntu one sul mio Ubuntu 14.10 e per installarlo in caso???
<leasy> jester- si ma con winzoz non fa rumori quindi quando lo porto al negozio mi dice che è tutto regolare...anche perche i test difetti del disco non danno errori
<akis24> Ninuzzu33:  e se non lo sai tu che sei sul pc avrai dato qualche comando eh
<jester-> Ninuzzu33: The Ubuntu One Files Services have been closed (see the original announcement
<Ninuzzu33> l'ho cercado e non me lo trova
<jester-> Ninuzzu33: unsa dropbox che è il meglio
<jester-> Ninuzzu33: non c'è piu
<ubudark1410> Ninuzzu33,  ubuntu one e chiuso
<Ninuzzu33> come maai??
<ubudark1410> soldi
<jester-> Ninuzzu33: dropbox non ti garba che è molto meglio?
<Ninuzzu33> posso provalo
<ubudark1410> almeno da come dicono alcuni  articoli
<Ninuzzu33> ma un'altraa cosa se vorrei istallare icloud su llinux ubuntu
<Ninuzzu33> lo posso fare??'
<jester-> Ninuzzu33: ubuntu one dropbox e palle varie tutti cloud sono
<jester-> c'è anche la app per dropbox su cellofoni è tablets
<Ninuzzu33> si maa dico icloud qquello di apple
<jester-> Ninuzzu33: è sempre la stessa cosa
<jester-> piu o meno
<Ninuzzu33> io siccome ho già ho account su iphon
<Ninuzzu33> qquindi uso qquello
<Lauretta> beh, veramente ti faccio i miei complimenti jester, per sapere tutte queste cose ci vuole tanto tempo impiegato a studiarle e smacchinettarci sopra...la passione facilita ma comunque ammiro molto tutta la pazienza che hai nel condividere le tue conoscenze anche con chi non ne sa proprio nulla....veramente, ANCORA UN GRAZIE DI CUORE e con questo ti
<Lauretta> saluto e ti auguro di trovare sempre delle persone che riconoscano in te il merito e il valore del contributo che stai dando a chi ne sa di meno. Buon Natale e GRAZIE ANCORA :)
<jester-> Ninuzzu33: non esiste cloud apple al di fuori della roba apple
<jester-> Lauretta: buon natale anche a te
<leasy> un'ultima domanda (ho rilsolto il problema java...l'hd rimane un mistero purtroppo)...ma io sul sito ubuntu ho visto ubuntu for phone...è un progetto o già c'è il sistema per cellulari funzionante?
<jester-> leasy: ci stanno lavorando a ubuntu per cellofoni
<ubudark1410> per i nexus google
<jester-> c'è in giro una rom per tablet
<jester-> !tablet
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7 - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch
<Ninuzzu33> google drive va pure bene??
<Ninuzzu33> è come dropbox??
<Ozstriker> salve mi dareste una mano con questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel
<leasy> io vado grazie per l'aiuto buona giornata a tutti
<Ozstriker> son bloccato con la modifica di alsa-base.conf
<Guest59310> Salve volevo chiedervi se google drive va bene in alternativa di dropbox??
<ubudark1410> si Guest59310
<jester-> Ozstriker: bloccato come
<Ozstriker> jester non riesco ad aprirlo come aministratore
<Ozstriker> Aprire con un editor di testo ed i privilegi di amministratore il file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Ozstriker> cosi c'è scritto sulla guida
<Ozstriker> lo apro con gedit
<jester-> Ozstriker: ubuntu quale?
<jester-> Ozstriker: sudo gedit
<jester-> Ozstriker: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Ozstriker> 14.10 sto usando
<Guest59310> il fatto che non riesco aad istallare l'applicazione  dii google drive
<Ozstriker> jester grazie non riuscivo a salvare prima
<jester-> !chat | Guest59310
<ubot-it> Guest59310: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubudark1410> Guest59310,  ecco qua http://www.lffl.org/2014/04/installare-google-drive-ocamlfuse-in.html
<Ozstriker> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> ubudark1410: niente guide farlocche sul canale ufficiale di supporto a ubuntu
<Ozstriker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9580687/
<Ozstriker> cmq mi da errore
<ubudark1410> perdon akis24
<akis24> !chat | all
<ubot-it> all: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> i ppa sono caldamente sconsigliati. non c'è supporto per freqaunti danni al sistema
<akis24> Ozstriker: prosegui non tenerne conto
<Ozstriker> akis24 fatto pero non c'è stata la modifica che volevo
<akis24> Ozstriker: se hai aperto come root lo modifica
<jester-> [16:18:08] <jester-> Ozstriker: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<akis24> Ozstriker:  sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf   alla fine salva prima di uscire
<Ozstriker> quello l'ho fatto
<Ozstriker> ora non si sente una mazza però
<jester-> se hai usato sudo lo scrive
<jester-> se non lo scrive conti balle
<akis24> Ozstriker: hai modificato infatti qualcosa .. mica sappiamo cosa modifichi
<Ozstriker> ho modificato il file alsa-base.conf
<Ozstriker> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel
<Ozstriker> sto seguendo questa guida
<akis24> Ozstriker: tu volevi il comando per modificare e l'hai avuto  la modifica che apporti sai tu quale è non noi
<Ozstriker> ok
<akis24> Ozstriker: se ha cambiato  modello  scheda audio sul file   prima prova a riavviare comunque
<akis24> Ozstriker: oppure come dice la guida usa il comando sudo alsa force-reload
<Guest59310> qquei comandi non funzionano
<Guest59310> come posso istallare google drive su Ubuntu 14.10?
<akis24> !chat | Guest59310
<ubot-it> Guest59310: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ozstriker> akis24 una domanda come mai su ubuntu 14.10 non c'è più l'icona con i 4 desktop
<Ozstriker> ?
<akis24> Guest59310: non diamo supporto a programmi che non siano nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu spero sia chiaro
<Ozstriker> ora funziona
<Guest59310> ok  sscusate
<akis24> Ozstriker: magari dal menu delle impostazioni trovi qualcosa a riguardo
<Ozstriker> di preciso dove?
<Ozstriker> comq in un primo momento pensavo la modica del file non avesse funzionato
<mattiag> ciao a tutti, é possibile installare ubuntu su un lenovo yoga pc \ tablet? c' è una versione specifica?
<Ozstriker> entro su youtube per fare una prova e non si sentiva nulla
<akis24> Ozstriker: menu > aspetto
<Ozstriker> :) risolto
<akis24> mattiag: al momento non credo
<mattiag> uffa 😢
<Ozstriker> per curiosità sai mica come testare greb?
<akis24> Ozstriker: greb ?
<akis24> !info greb
<ubot-it> Package greb does not exist in trusty
<Ozstriker> akis24 pardon volevo dire grub
<akis24> Ozstriker: lo vedi al riavvio del pc di solito eh
<Ozstriker> bhe il sistema si avvia nomalmente
<akis24> Ozstriker: e se non sai dove mettere le mani meglio evitare ..
<akis24> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Ozstriker> l'unica cosa e che w7 prima
<akis24> Ozstriker: leggi le guide
<Ozstriker> era nominato proprio windows 7 ora ha tutta una stringa strana
<Ozstriker> forse come ho usato Boot-Repair
<Ozstriker> perche dopo l'installazione non si avviava
<Ozstriker> si le ho lette è ho ripristinato il grub
<akis24> Ozstriker: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/GrubCustomizer   usa questo tool al limite ti facilita il compito
<Ozstriker> mi chiedevo se potevo accertarmi che stesse funzionando bene sul serio
<akis24> Ozstriker: se non funzionava non partiva il sistema
<Ozstriker> mmm non vorrei fare più casino
<akis24> Ozstriker: te l'avevo scritto sopra...
<Ozstriker> sai com'è qualcosina la so
<Ozstriker> ma non sono un programmatore
<Ozstriker> preferisco evitare di buttare stringhe sul terminale a caso
<akis24> Ozstriker: comunque quel tool ha una interfaccia grafica per tua conoscenza
<akis24> Ozstriker: ma da usare con cautela comunque
<Ozstriker> dai lundi si avvicina un amico che ne sa qualcosa piu di me
<Ozstriker> grazie lo stesso :)
<akis24> di nulla
<algris> hi there
<algris> ciao
<algris> ce essuno?
<algris> ce nessuno?
<enrique> ragazzi vi intendete di lm sensor?
<cybernova> enrique, fai la domanda, se qualcuno sa ti risponde
<enrique> ho istallato lm sensors e fatto detect-sensor ma non ho altro che la temp della PCI adapter. Non ho nè la cpu nè le altre
<robbo> salve
<Guest44917> è possibile masterizzare una immagine iso su cd rom utilizzando ubuntu?
<Guest44917> e dico su cd rom enon su dvd perchè sto riscontrando problemi
<krabador> cdrom non ci entra
<krabador> se parli di Ubuntu
<Guest44917> parlo di una distro linux poco piu grande di 200 MB
<Guest44917> utilizzando brasero inserisco il cd rom e mi dice cdr vuoto: spazio libero non sufficiente
<Guest44917> sembra che brasero non faccia scrivere iso su cd rom e voglia per forza un dvd
<Guest44917> invece su windows riuscirei tranquillamente a scrivere un iso su un cd rom dato che l ho fato gia altre volte utilizzando spesso anche l'overburning
<Guest44917> ma su ubuntu non riesco a farlo
<Guest44917> o.0
<enrique> mi sapete dire come faccio a fare un update di lm sensor?
<cybernova> enrique, con il comando: sensors cosa ti stampa in output?
<enrique> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enrique> come faccio a fare copia e incolla da terminale?!?! sto all'abc..
<cybernova> enrique, selezioni tutto quello che devi copiare, tasto destro del mouse, copia e poi incolli li su pastebin
<enrique> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9581819/
<enrique> non mi rileva nemmeno la temp della cpu!
<cybernova> enrique, guarda se hai installato anche il tool grafico, che a volte fa vedere cose in più. Si chiama Sensors Viewer cercalo tra i programmi installati
<enrique> lo devo cercare in ubuntu software center?
<cybernova> enrique, no dalla dash dove cerchi tutti i programmi installati sulla macchina
<enrique> ok. no non ce l'ho
<cybernova> enrique, ok da terminale dai questa cosa: sudo service module-init-tools restart
<enrique> mi dice unrecognized service
<cybernova> enrique, allora fai così: riavvia la macchina e ridai il comando: sensors probabilmente ti troverà anche le altre cose
<enrique> provo
<enrique> eccomi, nulla . tutto come prima
<cybernova> enrique, quando hai fatto sensors-detect hai dato sempre YES?
<enrique> si
<cybernova> enrique, anche alla domanda di inserire i moduli in /etc/modules?
<enrique> si
<cybernova> enrique, cat /etc/modules
<cybernova> !paste | enrique
<ubot-it> enrique: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enrique> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9581988/
<cybernova> enrique, di che macchina stiamo parlando? versione di ubuntu?
<enrique> ubuntu 14.04 lts. e' un amd a8 5600 mobo msi a88xm
<cybernova> enrique, nel bios hai controllato che sia tutto abilitato e che siano rilevati dalla scheda madre?
<enrique> si, dal bios vedo la temp della cpu e della mobo e posso anche regolare le ventole
<cybernova> enrique, perchè qualcuno con quella cpu che vede le temperature c'è, non capisco se potrebbe essere un prolema con la scheda madre o altro
<cybernova> enrique, comunque togli quella doppia copia: # Generated by sensors-detect on Sat Dec 20 14:51:29 2014
<cybernova> # Chip drivers
<cybernova> lm78 da /etc/modules
<enrique> con gedit?
<cybernova> enrique, sisi, sudo gedit
<enrique> fatto
<ric> Credo di avere problemi con uefi
<cristian_c> enrique, hai i paste di tutti i comandi che hai digitato?
<enrique> cybernova può essere un problema di acpi non istallato
<cristian_c> enrique, acpi dovrebbe essere installato
<cristian_c> l'hai disattivato?
<enrique> i paste di lm sensor intendi?
<cristian_c> enrique, tutto quanto
<cristian_c> configurazione compresa
<cristian_c> enrique, ma sei per caso chicco?
<enrique> si tesoro
<cristian_c> -,-
<enrique> è mio fratello
<cristian_c> -,-
<enrique> cristian è quel problema lì?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> enrique, acpi dovrebbe essere installato
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> l'hai disattivato?
<enrique> lo abbiamo tolto dal grab
<enrique> grub
<cristian_c> enrique, quello era acpi=off
<enrique> e allora non è stato fatto altro
<cristian_c> enrique, digita: dmesg | grep acpi
<enrique> chesimbolo è dopo dmesg?
<cristian_c> è il 'pipe'
<cristian_c> enrique, basta che copi-incolli
<graziano> salve
<graziano> posso chiedere aiuto?
<enrique> aspe che io vado via ti mando mio brother ciao
<graziano> ok grazie
<enrique> 1min e vine
<enrique> viene
<enrique> ciao
<graziano1> si aspetto
<graziano1> mi fate 1 favorone
<cristian_c> !chiedi | graziano1
<ubot-it> graziano1: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<graziano1> allora. ho acquistato un netbook asus con montato windows 8. vorrei formattarlo x metterci ubuntu
<graziano1> è tutto il pomeriggio che provo ma non riesco
<cristian_c> graziano1, posso dirti che non è una buona idea cancellare winz?
<cristian_c> per quale motivo? Hai pagato la licenza con il laptop
<enrique> cristian sto facendo la pizza. te ne mando un pezzo? ciao sono chicco (col nick di enrico)
<enrique> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9582350/
<bock> Che problemi ti sta dando l'installazione?
<graziano1> praticamente setto il bios x il reboot dalla chiavetta ma si avvia ugualmente winzozz
<graziano1> ahahha
<cristian_c> enrique, allora controlla il bios
<cristian_c> vedi se acpi è abilitato
<graziano1> parli con me?
<bock> Io ti consiglio di utilizzare Unetbootin http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<graziano1> grazie bock. ora ci provo
<bock> Poi una volta fatta la chiavetta setti il bios che legga per prima la chiavetta e in automatico al riavvio ti parte l'installazione di Ubuntu
<bock> Se non sbaglio prima che parta l'installazione dovrebbe apparire la dicitura: premi un tasto per eseguire... Oppure ti si affaccia subito il meno chiedendoti vuoi installare? Provare la distro? ecc...
<bock> Comunque apro una piccola parentesi: se non sbaglio se acquisti un laptot e non vuoi windows 8, in teoria ti rimborsano dei soldini giusto?
<Michelino> Buonasera!
<graziano1> boooh
<bock> Buonasera Michelino
<enrique> provo ma i fai bruciare la pizza
<Michelino> posso chiedere supporto quì?
<bock> Michelino, chiedi pure
<Michelino> volevo installare ubuntu 14.04 in dual boot con win 8.1
<Michelino> su un portatile con secure boot e uefi
<Michelino> ho un problema
<bock> graziano1, comunque prima di acquistare il prossimo laptop nel futuro chiedi se esiste questo tipo di rimborso perchè spendi soldi per licenza windows per niente dato che vuoi metterci sopra Ubuntu...
<graziano1> ok ma all'inizio win andava bene
<graziano1> pero rallenta troppo il pc
<cristian_c> graziano1, che  caratteristiche ha il pc?
<bock> graziano1, in che senso te lo rallenta? Ogni tanto fai un po' di manutenzione al pc?
<bock> Michelino, che tipo di problema ti da l'installazione?
<graziano1> diciamola tutta... sinceramente mi fa un po skifo
<bock> graziano1, schifo windows dici?
<Michelino> durante l'istallazione (dopo aver avviato la live)
<graziano1> bock scusa sai mica darmi un link?
<Michelino> non mi compare l'opzione di installare affiancato a windows
<Michelino> e dice che non è stato rilevato alcun sistema operativo esistente
<graziano1> sono andato alla pagina che mi hai indicato bock... ma non trovo l'immagine iso da scaricare
<bock> graziano1, il link che ti ho fornito è per scaricare Unetbootin che è un programma a parte, la iso la scarichi da un altra parte..
<graziano1> ma non lo trovo sto programma...
<Michelino> da quanto ho capito leggendo quì http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI la versione 14.04 non permette di farlo
<cristian_c> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<Michelino> e bisogna procedere con l'installazione manuale
<chicco> cristian da bios su acpi ho solo acpi suspend mode
<chicco> e stava su s3
<cristian_c> chicco, allora posta una schermata
<chicco> l'ho messo su disable suspend
<cristian_c> chicco, hai controllato il manuale della scheda madre?
<cristian_c> sul funzionamento del tuo bios
<LubuntuHP> ciao a tutti ho un portatile dell'hp qui sottomano nel quale è appena magicamente scomparso l'audio durante riproduzione di un video di ricette. l'audio non va nemmeno con gli altri programmi. La distro in esecuzione è lubuntu 14.04
<Michelino> potete aiutarmi?
<Michelino> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/PkKioPXJTVSWITTEbNAr
<cristian_c> LubuntuHP, controlla il volume
<chicco> da libricino non dice nulla....
<cristian_c> LubuntuHP, e nel caso se è stato settato un mute
<cristian_c> chicco, ok, allora posta una schermata
<LubuntuHP> ah scusa scusa si è stata la prima cosa che ho fatto
<chicco> e da bios ti faccio delle foto ma dobbiamo rimandare a domani che ho gente a cena e mio frate se ne è andato a vedere la partita
<Michelino> :up:
<cristian_c> LubuntuHP, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Michelino, lol
<cristian_c> chicco, ok
<LubuntuHP> alsamixer ha i volumi aposto e anche la regolazione del volume di pulse va
<cristian_c> chicco, quando torni , posta le foto
<Michelino> eh..
<chicco> ok grazie come al solito
<Michelino> chiedo supporto >.<
<bock> Michelino, riesci a contattarmi in chat privata?
<Michelino> si
<cristian_c> Michelino, non ho capito qual è il problema
<Michelino> scrivo quì o in privata a bock?
<cristian_c> magari se hai una soluzione, scrivila qui
<cristian_c> LubuntuHP, se provi a a inserire delle cuffie, l'audio va?
<cristian_c> si sente?
<bock> ragazzi sto aiutando Michelino e graziano1 al momento...
<LubuntuHP> aspetta provo
<LubuntuHP> cristian_c: funzionano le cuffie
<LubuntuHP> -.-
<LubuntuHP> vuol dire che si sono bruciate le cassine?
<cristian_c> LubuntuHP, ok, quindi il problema è relativo agli altoparlanti
<cristian_c> LubuntuHP, hai detto che è accaduto all'improvviso mentre riproducevi audio
<cristian_c> LubuntuHP, fai un test in live
<LubuntuHP> Provare con una distro da ubs?
<LubuntuHP> usb
<LubuntuHP> si credo che sia così adesso metto ubuntu su una chiavetta e provo grazie
<Michelino> Eccomi
<Michelino> Supporto?
<cristian_c> lol
<cybernova> !chiedi | Michelino
<ubot-it> Michelino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Michelino> Ero in chat rivata prima ma ho dovuto scollegarmi
<bock> Buonaserata a tutti a domani :)
<Michelino> Ero in chat provata prima ma ho dovuto scollegatmi per riavviare il pc
<Michelino> Scusate il doppio messaggio ma scrivo da puffin su telefono…
<cristian_c> puffin?
<Michelino> Boct é ancora online?  Ero in chat con lui
<cristian_c> Michelino, comunque, descrivi il tuo problema
<cristian_c> * bock è uscito (Quit: Sto andando via)
<Michelino> Si il browser per iphone che supporta flashplayer…
<cristian_c> lol
<Michelino> Counque chiedevo supporto per l'installazione di ubuntu co le partizioni uefi
<cristian_c> Michelino, hai windows installato?
<Michelino> Si win 8.1
<cristian_c> Michelino, controlla che uefi sia attivo
<Michelino> Con altre partizioni per il ripristino
<Michelino> Sisi é attivo
<cristian_c> Michelino, dopo esserti accertato che è attivo, controlla che fastboot o simili siano disattivati
<Michelino> Anche il boot della live su cd avviene tramite uefi
<cristian_c> secure boot invece può rimanere attivo
<cristian_c> Michelino, ok
<Michelino> Fastboot disattivato e securboot disattivato
<cristian_c> !uefi | Michelino
<ubot-it> Michelino: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> Michelino, no, secure boot puoi lasciarlo attivo
<Michelino> Ho letto la guida
<Michelino> Ma sono bloccato
<Michelino> Non mi compare l'opzione "installa ubuntu affianco di windows"
<Michelino> Quindi procedo con l'installazione manuale giusto?
<cristian_c> Michelino, prova a riattivare secure boot
<cristian_c> per sicurezza
<Michelino> Ok
<cristian_c> Michelino, ma mi pare che sia un bug, quello in cui non compare l'opzione installa a fianco
<Michelino> Anche sr nella guida dice di disattivarlo
<cristian_c> Michelino, quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<Michelino> La disto 14.04 lts
<Michelino> Non quella della community
<cristian_c> Michelino, guarda, non leggo il passo in cui viene consigliato di disattivare il secure boot
<cristian_c> Michelino, beh, potrebbe essere un bug, la mancata presenza dell'opzione
<Michelino> Lo riattivo
<cristian_c> Michelino, scegli Altro e posta una schermata
<Michelino> Ok
<Michelino> Aspetta un secondo che carica…
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/0NzCA9GS9SHfnave22N5
<Michelino> Sono io da pc…
<ubnt> per installare ubuntu mi ero liberato prima 84 gb
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/PUdtGI3BSS6G3oyrfFjU
<cristian_c> ubnt, beh, sì, puoi creare una partizione per ubuntu su quello spazio
<cristian_c> o meglio crearne tre
<cristian_c> !partizionamento | ubnt
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<ubnt> volevo quella primaria + la swap
<cristian_c> !gparted | ubnt
<ubot-it> ubnt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> ubot-it, la home no?
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'la home no?'
<cristian_c> ubnt, la home no?
<ubnt> si esatto
<cristian_c> ubnt, segui la guida e crea le tre partizioni: /, swap e /home
<ubnt> in quello spazio_
<ubnt> ?
<cristian_c> ubnt, in quello spazio
<ubnt> okok
<cristian_c> ubnt, regolati con la scelta della quantità
<cristian_c> ma la swap richiede poco spazio
<ubnt> volevo 80 gb per il sistema e 4 gb di swap
<ubnt> la home deve essere ntfs_
<ubnt> ?
<cristian_c> ubnt, il pc ha 4 GB di ram?
<cristian_c> ubnt, se leggi la guida, vedrai che la /home non deve avere ntfs come filesystem
<ubnt> si il pc ha 4gb di ram
<cristian_c> ubnt, allora vai tranqullo
<ubnt> con 4 gb di swap?
<cristian_c> ubnt, solo che se dedichi 80 GB alla /, alla home restano soltanto 6 GB
<cristian_c> ubnt, sì
<ubnt> dimmi tu quanta dargliene
<cristian_c> ubnt, nella home ci vanno tutti i tuoi dati personali
<ubnt> e in / ?
<cristian_c> esempio: documenti, video, musica, ecc...
<ubnt> sisi lo so... avevo lubuntu prima..
<cristian_c> ubnt, nella / i file di sistema e delle applicazioni
<ubnt> ah ok
<ubnt> quindi meglio dargliene 40gb a testa?
<cristian_c> ubnt, sì, credo che la / ne richieda anche meno di 40
<cristian_c> ma fai un po' te
<cristian_c> dipende se installi eoni di applicazioni e hai pochi dati, oppure se è il contrario
<ubnt> una ventina bastano? alla fine devo installare poca roba... solo un ide per programmare e al massimo qualche programmino leggero
<cristian_c> ubnt, una ventina possono pure bastare
<ubnt> perfetto
<cristian_c> ubnt, allora vai tranquillo con 20
<cristian_c> così hai più spazio per i dati
<ubnt> beh comunque nella partizione di windows ho sempre 300gb liberi
<ubnt> e i dati li salverei comunque li
<cristian_c> ubnt, non è così immediato
<cristian_c> ubnt, la partizione di winz andrebbe montata
<cristian_c> e se usi il fastboot, non lo puoi fare
<ubnt> il fastboot [ disabilitato
<ubnt> e'*
<ubnt> comunque si, moterei l'altra di windows
<cristian_c> ubnt, appunto, ma la velocità di avvio di windows, è dovuto al fastboot attivo
<cristian_c> in quanto windows non viene realmente spento, ma solo ibernato
<cristian_c> e quando lo accendi trovi la situazione al momento dello spegnimento
<ubnt> sisi infatti disattivandolo ho notato che la velocita' e' crollata
<ubnt> comunque ho un problema a seguire la guida
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/6xILNTeMRSaApc4qAcr2
<ubnt> questa e' la situazione attuale del disco
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Le9cmzqiSfmAtCfCuIxm
<akis24> sera
<ubnt> non mi fa modificare primary in extended
<ubnt> sera akis
<akis24> sera ubnt
<cristian_c> ubnt, no
<cristian_c> ubnt, nei sistemi con uefi attivo, non c'è più necessità di creare le partizioni estese
<ubnt> ah ok
<cristian_c> ubnt, le vecchie tabelle supportavano un massimo di 4 partizioni primarie
<ubnt> quindi devono essere tutte primarie?
<cristian_c> ubnt, limite che uefi ha superato
<cristian_c> ubnt, sì
<ubnt> ah ecco
<ubnt> perche' ho installato ubuntu su un altro portatile l'altro giorno e non avevo tutti sti problemi....
<ubnt> allora rifaccio le partizioni come prima: swap 4gb, / 20gb, home 60gb
<cristian_c> ubnt, perché magari non hai scelto il partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> ubnt, sì
<ubnt> no infatti... c'era win 7 pre installato e ho affiancato semplicemente ubuntu
<ubnt> questa e' la situazione attuale:  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/YkGLRlMRdK021v9D0xQq
<ubnt> e' corretto?
<cristian_c> ubnt, direi di no
<cristian_c> anche perché non so come mai parte dello spazio è occupato
<ubnt> D:
<cristian_c> ubnt, rifai la / e la /home
<ubnt> come le faccio?
<cristian_c> ubnt, e sopratutto, non ti serve impostare etichette
<ubnt> era per riconoscerel..
<cristian_c> ubnt, i punti di mount li specifichi in fase di installazione
<cristian_c> per il momento assegna soltanto il tipo , cioè ext4
<cristian_c> ubnt, ah, ok
<cristian_c> però non saprei
<cristian_c> ubnt, comunque riformatta le due partizioni
<ubnt> quindi le partizione semplicemente senza etichette giusto?
<ubnt> partiziono*
<cristian_c> ubnt, io faccio così, non so perché ti viene occupato lo spazio (nella home addirittura hai un GB occupato)
<ubnt> non so nemmeno io
<ubnt> ripartizionando mi rimane comunque occupato...
<cristian_c> ubnt, a maggior rifai le due
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/yX0Du2GKRJWvsShmBvlS
<cristian_c> comunque, applica
<ubnt> sisi applicato
<cristian_c> strano, comunque, ok
<cristian_c> ubnt, puoi rimetterti a installare ubuntu
<ubnt> prima di applicare in used c'e' scritto solo "--"
<ubnt> ok riapro l'installer
<ubnt> rieccomi
<ubnt> scusa ma ero andato a cena
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/JBYQJDOSRCru7T0yf86Q
<ubnt> vado su altro
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/DAYV3JqQRpuJV4BfFlW9
<f843d0> ubnt: se devi operare scelte particolari per il partizionamento, direi che Altro e` la voce giusta
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/FBYpArtXRkawuJGpjsos
<ubnt> f843d0, e' l'unica opzione disponibile
<ubnt> perche' non vede che e' gia' presente windows su un'alta partizione
<f843d0> ubnt: esiste un'altra opzione in quella schermata che e` "Cancella il disco e installa Ubuntu"...
<ubnt> si ma io voglio  un dualboot
<ubnt> non voglio perdere tute le partizioni gia' presenti
<f843d0> Se non vuoi perdere dati di altre partizioni (siano esse adibite a storage o ad altri sistemi operativi) allora la voce Altro e` quella che ti permette di amministrare il disco
<cristian_c> ubnt, ok
<ubnt> proprio quello che stavo facendo
<ubnt> ora coe procedo con l'installazione?
<ubnt> come*
<f843d0> ubnt: pero`, facendo collage con quello che leggevo sopra, le tue partizioni continuano a contenere dati
<cristian_c> ubnt, spunta l'opzione formatta per sd9 e sda10
<ubnt> si e non capisco il perche' visto che era spazio non allocato che ho allocato solo adesso
<cristian_c> ubnt, ma aspetta, non hai specificato il punto di mount per queste due
<ubnt> non ancora
<cristian_c> f843d0, ah, ecco perché risultavano parzialmente occupate
<cristian_c> f843d0, ma non essendo allocato deve averle eliminato ciò che c'ero in quei settori
<cristian_c> ubnt, ma come hai liberato quello spazio?
<ubnt> avevo una partizione in cui era installato win8 che ho ridotto di 84gb
<ubnt> utilizzando il gestore di dischi di windows
<ubnt> poi con gparted ho allocato le partizioni
<cristian_c> ok
<ubnt> avevo fatto anche la deframmentazione prima di ridurre
<cristian_c> perfetto
<f843d0> cristian_c: ok, ora ho capito, sono state create partizioni senza mai creare un vero FS sopra
<f843d0> Quindi ci si vede dentro eventuale garbage residuo
<ubnt> esatto
<ubnt> si... valori a caso
<cristian_c> ubnt, specifica il punto di mount per sda9 e sda10 e poi flagga le caselle di formattazione sempre di queste due
<f843d0> ubnt: in quei menu di installazione devi trovare le voci per operare la formattazione della partizione e l'assegnazione dei mount points...
<ubnt> se clicco su modifica appare questo
<f843d0> Altrimenti poi te li puoi gestire manualmente in /etc/fstab in un secondo momento ma puo` diventare complicato se non impossibile per alcuni aspetti (dipende dalle partizioni che vuoi creare per il sistema unix-like)
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/qp3gyBfSB5HMIGmYZKug
<ubnt> in "usare come" cosa metto?
<f843d0> ubnt: ecco, nella combo box "Usare come" puoi selezionare il tipo di partizione che vuoi (sia essa /home /var /etc /whoKnows)
<cristian_c> ubnt, ok, dal menù tendina / e flagga la casella
<f843d0> ubnt: e il checkbutton probabilmente diventera` enabled e puoi spuntarlo per formattare la partizione e creare il file system
<cristian_c> ubnt, per la sda10 scegli /home  e flagga la casella
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/H1RjWxa6ROK5j6sfrMzF
<ubnt> cosi'?
<cristian_c> ubnt, sì, scusa
<f843d0> cristian_c: deve mica anche specificare che vuole usare swap come area di swap?
<cristian_c> era così, ext4 con joornaling
<cristian_c> f843d0, quella l'ha già impostata prima
<cristian_c> in gparted
<f843d0> cristian_c: ok, che poi magari si trova .swap a minare il sistema :)
<cristian_c> ubnt, dai ok, e fai in modo simile sulla sda10 come ho specificato prima
<cristian_c> f843d0, ma no
<cristian_c> non certo per quello
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/jHOxFtnQouqtZ9gXY33Y
<ubnt> e' corretto?
<cristian_c> ubnt, sì
<ubnt> perfetto
<ubnt> dove installo il bootloader?
<cristian_c> ubnt, ci sono due scuole di pensiero
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ubnt> mmm tu quale consigli?
<ubnt> non vorrei creare problemi alle altre partizioni.... e soprattutto che il bios non sappia piu' cosa bootare ^^"
<ubnt> che faccio?
<cristian_c> ubnt, io proverei la soluzione classica, cioè installare grub in sda
<cristian_c> lasciando l'opzione com'è
<ubnt> ok
<cristian_c> sperando che esegua il boot di entrambi i sistemi correttamente
<ubnt> e' possibile che si faccia qualche danno?
<cristian_c> ubnt, di certo non cancelli nulla a livello di partizioni, maio fossi in te fare un bel backup della prima partizione
<cristian_c> quella di ripristino, immagino
<cristian_c> *ma io *farei
<ubnt> per ora non ci sono file importanti sul pc, l'ho comprato mercoledi'...
<cristian_c> ubnt, la partizione di ripristino invece è molto importate
<cristian_c> e sarebbe bene che la backuppassi
<ubnt> solo che non vorrei perdere tutti i tool di ripristino
<cristian_c> *importante
<cristian_c> ubnt, non so la sda1 è la partizione di ripristino di windows
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/urss9Q0wSjyZRiCqZcwr
<ubnt> credo di si
<ubnt> come ne faccio il backup?
<ubnt> ma visto che non vede che windows e' gia' installato e' probabile che poi grub veda solo ubuntu
<ubnt> no?
<cristian_c> !backup
<ubot-it> backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<cristian_c> ubot-it, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema#Backup_con_dd
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> ubnt, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema#Backup_con_dd
<cristian_c> ubot-it, è il metodo più veloce
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> ubnt, è il metodo più veloce
<ubnt> ubot intanto fa il sarcastico...
<cristian_c> ubnt, ovviamente, non si chiama hda1
<ubnt> certo
<cristian_c> ubnt, e  dopo of= va specificato il percorso di destinazione del backup
<cristian_c> ubnt, ad esempio, non so dove vuoi salvare il backup
<ubnt> puo' essere un hdd esterno?
<cristian_c> ubnt, sì, assolutamente
<ubnt> ok
<cristian_c> ubnt, monta il disco esterno e indica a dd il percorso in of
<cristian_c> esempio:
<ubnt> e' partizionato anche lui xD
<cristian_c> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/ubuntu/mio_disco/cartella_backup/nome_backup.dd
<ubnt> ubuntu mi da un errore strano
<cristian_c> ubnt, sì, m a lì devi soltanto specificare dove salvare il file creato
<cristian_c> ubnt, ?
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/tt0US1UKResZsoiCAXxS
<ubnt> hd-pctu3 e' il nome della partizione del disco esterno
<cristian_c> ubnt, sudo fdisk -l
<ubnt> avevo appena fatto il chkdsk del disco su win oggi e non c'erano errori
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/eMU313nERIWC9dCSePJR
<ubnt> non monta entrambe le partizioni
<ubnt> su windows funziona
<ubnt> provo a collegarlo a una porta usb 2.0 invece che alla 3.0 ...
<f843d0> ubnt: puoi montarle con sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /your/very/typical/mountpoint
<f843d0> ubnt: a patto che /your/very/typical/mountpoint esista
<f843d0> Con scarso sforzo di fantasia si puo` fare qualcosa di analogo per /dev/sdb2
<ubnt> ahah
<cristian_c> le partizioni vengono viste
<cristian_c> da fdisk
<ubnt> si entrambe
<ubnt> c'e' lo screen sopra
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/sxFlSxRteJ8T7lUMzJGA
<ubnt> nulla da fare
<ubnt> non le monta
<f843d0> ubnt: perche` manca nel tuo comando /your/very/typical/mountpoint
<ubnt> eh presumo di si.....
<f843d0> Prova cosi`: mkdir IPromiseIWillReadOutThingsAround && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 IPromiseIWillReadOutThingsAround
<ubnt> mkdir che cosa fa?
<f843d0> ubnt: man mkdir
<ubnt> crea directory?
<gigi_apps> salve vorrei sapere come mai tutte le webapps non permettono il cut and paste del semplice testo, ma sopratutto vorrei saperne il perche'
<cristian_c> ubnt, dovresti montarle dal file manager
<ubnt> non le monta
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/GY6f5RBNQHuFXlRpGJjI
<cristian_c> ubnt, devi creare una cartella in /mnt
<cristian_c> e montarci la partizione
<cristian_c> che poi non capisco perché essendo root in live non le monti tranquillamente
<ubnt> ma [ il mio pc ad avere problemi o e' sta distro?
<ubnt> e'*
<f843d0> ubnt: generalmente PEBKAC
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ZuXbtR6WQeCD7iTvEHTP
<ubnt> qui' in mount non mi fa creare cartelle
<cristian_c> ubnt, mi fa sapere il gigi che forse hai criptato le partizioni ntfs da winz
<ubnt> nono
<cristian_c> ubnt, ls -l /media
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/7OpOwVBIQ4XrmLcHHjo0
<ubnt> ho privilegi di root no?
<ubnt> ho collegato una chiavetta
<ubnt> e non monta nemmeno quella
<cristian_c> ubnt, sudo mkdir /media/HD-PCTU3
<f843d0> ubnt: vedi se ha preso l'inserimento con dmesg. Ti suggerisce anche il device. Fai il doppio controllo con fdisk -l e leggi quale device e` associato alla chiavetta
<cristian_c> ubnt, effettivamente, hai una situaazione strana con le periferiche esterne
<ubnt> ho esegito sudo mkdir /media/HD-PCTU3
<ubnt> non ha dato alcun risultato
<f843d0> ubnt: in Linux, "Everything is a file". Un dispositivo (storage mass) e` un file sotto /dev. Prima di poter accedere al file system, occorre operare il mount del device su un mountpoint
<ubnt> ok
<ubnt> quindi dovrei creare il mountpoint giusto?
<ubnt> peccato che io non abbia i privilegi per scrivere in /mnt
<f843d0> ubnt: ls -lh /media/ | grep -v grep | grep HD
<f843d0> ubnt: infatti ho la sensazione che lo hai appena creato in /media
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/tceijBcIRoG78Y92A4UN
<ubnt> infatti
<f843d0> ubnt: bene, ora: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/HD-PCTU3
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ufOqnvUrQ6O8gEWBhT1l
<ubnt> dinuovo nessuna risposta
<cristian_c> bene
<ubnt> controllo se e' montato un mount
<f843d0> ubnt: ls -lh /media/HD-PCTU3
<cristian_c> ubnt, ls -l /media/HD-PCTU3
<cristian_c> lol
<ubnt> in /mnt non c'e' nulla... okok
<cristian_c> f843d0, h a cosa serve? :)
<f843d0> cristian_c: man ls :D Human readable size
<ubnt> ce l'ha fatta credo
<gigi_apps> h=human readable size
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/FfQylvwdTV6oY7d2qNaQ
<cristian_c> f843d0, vero, non avevo mai pensato di utilizzarlo
<cristian_c> ubnt, perfetto
<ubnt> solo che nel filemanager non appare nulla!
<f843d0> ubnt: problemi del filemanager :)
<cristian_c> ubnt, comando dd
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/vT8WbAKRoi4VzUNSPpQ3
<f843d0> Il fatto che non monta in automatico le cose potrebbe essere per via di automount
<f843d0> E comunque ne dubito fortemente
<f843d0> ubnt: nel file manager devi spostarti nella locazione: /media/HD-PCTU3
<cristian_c> ubnt, dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/HD-PCTU3/backupsda1.dd
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/eVhWVWfmSZgbbaR0ihp2
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/xb3fF0NgRXSFAx0CxOZi
<ubnt> aridaje
<cristian_c> ubnt, vedo una partizione linux-mint, lol
<ubnt> si
<ubnt> e' la chiavetta
<ubnt> ero indeciso se installare mint o ubuntu
<cristian_c> ubnt, sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/HD-PCTU3/backupsda1.dd
<ubnt> si avevo dimenticato sudo
<ubnt> nulla
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Dz2NQEnPSGu1TPl8LyNG
<f843d0> ubnt: quando non ci sono output, spesso i comandi vanno a buon fine
<ubnt> magari fosse senza output xD
<ubnt> io ho stderr pieno xD
<f843d0> ubnt: sudo touch /media/HD-PCTU3/backupsda1.dd
<ubnt> touch: cannot touch ‘/media/HD-PCTU3/backupsda1.dd’: Input/output error
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<ubnt> nada
<ubnt> cavolo tutte a me...
<cristian_c> ubnt, ls /media/HD-PCTU3
<f843d0> ubnt: sudo fdisk -l
<ubnt> ls: reading directory /media/HD-PCTU3: Input/output error
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/cUyJUAJ7RYyagOq7aCKW
<cristian_c> ubnt, ma prima te lo dava
<cristian_c> non dava errore ls prima
<ubnt> e adesso?
<f843d0> ubnt: sudo mkdir ~/usbkey && sudo mount /dev/sdc1 ~/usbkey && ls ~/usbkey
<cristian_c> ahhhhh
<cristian_c> ubnt, scusami, ma tu l'avevi rimosso l'hard disk, lol
<cristian_c> ubnt, perché ora è diventato sdd
<cristian_c> invece di sdb, lol
<cristian_c> ubnt, hai fatto un po' un casino
<ubnt> >.<
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/TnugjXMKSvuaHkmzpz4F
<ubnt> scollego l'hdd?
<f843d0> ubnt: df -H
<ubnt> con sudo?
<f843d0> Vai sul sicuro, sudo df -H
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/NkY2DcwVRgyNhMSwzvyR
<ubnt> facciamo che riavvio la live?
<f843d0> ubnt: a che scopo? Per il momento e` usabile. Occorre fare il backup del ripristino
<ubnt> si ma almeno cancello il casino di cui parlavi prima
<ubnt> e magari mi monta le unita' esterne
<f843d0> ubnt: sudo fdisk -l
<f843d0> (dobbiamo rimontare l'HDD esterno perche` la chiavetta non ha abbastanza spazio per il backup della partizione di ripristino)
<ubnt> okok
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/PR0yMb9RySSevPi0iwKA
<f843d0> ubnt: sudo mkdir ~/hddext && sudo mount /dev/sdd1 ~/hddext && ls ~/hddext
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/dzFlXD3GTVyUx7ZbbtXd
<ubnt> vede i file...
<f843d0> ubnt, sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=~/hddext/backupsda1.dd
<ubnt> sta computando
<ubnt> il led dell'hdd lampeggia atratti... credo stia scrivendo
<ubnt> ancora nessun output... attendo
<cristian_c> sì
<ubnt> gia' che aspetto
<cristian_c> ubnt, considera che devi trasferire 1 GB di partizione su disco esterno
<ubnt> secondo voi, sto pc e' un lenovo b50-30
<ubnt> con un celeron n2840
<cristian_c> sì, conosco il modello
<ubnt> da 2.16-2.5ghz e 4gb di ram
<cristian_c> abbastanza economico, probabilmente con porte usb 2.0
<ubnt> 1600 mhz
<ubnt> 2 2.0 e 1 3.0
<cristian_c> e cpu abbastanza scarsa, è un atom rimarchiato celeron
<cristian_c> a bassa potenza
<ubnt> esatto :)
<ubnt> mi serviva un qualcosa di economico per programmare
<cristian_c> quindi non ti aspettare chissà quali prestazioni
<ubnt> nono ma l'ho preso apposta
<ubnt> tanto ci devo far girare solo codeblocks
<cristian_c> ubnt, probabilmente unity non è la soluzione migliore
<ubnt> eh infatti
<ubnt> volevo chiedervi proprio qullo
<ubnt> quello*
<ubnt> la cinnamon gira meglio?
<cristian_c> ubnt, ho provato code:blocks e chiaramente dipende dal tipo di applicazioni che compili ed esegui, ma unity non mi sembra lasci molte risorse disponibili
<cristian_c> ubnt, cinnamon lo conosco poco
<cristian_c> ubnt, ti suggerisco di installarci mate-desktop
<ubnt> ok
<ubnt> altrimenti vado con lubuntu
<cristian_c> !info mate-desktop
<ubot-it> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<cristian_c> ubot-it, dopo che hai installato il sistema, digita: sudo apt-get install mate-desktop
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> ubnt, dopo che hai installato il sistema, digita: sudo apt-get install mate-desktop
<ubnt> sisi lo so grazie :)
<cristian_c> e avvii la sessione mate dalla schermata di login
<ubnt> non e' forse meglio lxde?
<ubnt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/M5CFgdozSNS2AsYu5Gft
<ubnt> asp screen sbagliato xD
<ubnt> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=~/hddext/backupsda1.dd
<ubnt> 2048000+0 records in
<ubnt> 2048000+0 records out
<ubnt> 1048576000 bytes (1.0 GB) copied, 285.731 s, 3.7 MB/s
<ubnt> comunque la live gira fluida
<ubnt> comunque mi chiedevo
<ubnt> se l'installazione mette il boot loader su dev/sda
<ubnt> perche io faccio il backup solo di dev/sda1 ?
<f843d0> ubnt: il boot loader viene caricato sui primi 512 byte del disco (/dev/sda) (e credo backupped negli ultimi 512 byte del medesimo)...
<cristian_c> ubnt, perché sda e sda1 sono contigui
<ubnt> ah ecco
<cristian_c> diciamo i primi settori di sda
<f843d0> ubnt: tu hai fatto il backup di /dev/sda1 perche` ivi risiede l'utility di ripristino del sistema OEM fornito con il portatile
<ubnt> quindi la sovrascrive
<cristian_c> no, è una precauzione
<ubnt> okok
<cristian_c> nel peggiore dei casi
<ubnt> con dd ripristino il backup
<cristian_c> ubnt, no, lo crei
<ubnt> con quale lo ricarico?
<cristian_c> ubnt, poi sul wiki c'è anche il comando per ripristinare la partizione dal file .dd
<f843d0> ubnt: faresti bene anche a fare: sudo fdisk -l > ~/hddext/BackupPartitionTable.txt
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ubnt, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema#Backup_con_dd
<cristian_c> con le dovute sostituzioni
<f843d0> (se si incasina di brutta maniera la tabella delle partizioni almeno hai un riferimento di come devi ricreare parte di /dev/sda per attuare il ripristino)
<ubnt> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l > ~/hddext/BackupPartitionTable.txt
<ubnt> bash: /home/ubuntu/hddext/BackupPartitionTable.txt: Input/output error
<f843d0> ubnt: ipotizzo che hai nuovamente toccato l'Hard Disk esterno
<cristian_c> beh, comunque, c'è sempre boot-repair
<ubnt> non l'ho staccato
<ubnt> in live su usb?
<ubnt> effettivamente non me lo fa esplorare...
<cristian_c> ubnt, fai partire l'installazione
<cristian_c> ubnt, formatta la sda9 e sda10, e specifica i mount point / e /home
<cristian_c> e avvia il tutto
<ubnt> aspe' considerando che ci mettera' un po
<ubnt> tu dopo sei online?
<cristian_c> temo di no
<ubnt> mmm
<ubnt> allora lo faccio domani
<ubnt> a quest'ora non credo di trovare nessuno che mi aiuti
<ubnt> in caso di danni
<cristian_c> ubnt, c'è sempre il forum in caso di dubbi
<ubnt> ok
<ubnt> ti ringrazio per l'aiuto :)
<ubnt> anche a f843d0
<f843d0> ubnt: prego, buon riposo
<ubnt> altrettanto
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-21
<akis24> giorno
<chicco> buongiorno! cerco cristian (abbiamo un discorso aperto..)
<akis24> chicco: aspetta che entri .. se entra
<chicco> akis se da bios non ho la possibilità di disabilitare l'acpi, devo averlo necessariamente fatto da ubuntu
<chicco> giusto?
<akis24> chicco: se hai attivato l'opzione all'avvio si
<chicco> no ho attivato nomodeset
<akis24> chicco:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<akis24> chicco puoi provare usando entrambe le opzioni
<chicco> in sostanza credo di non aver l'acpi abiilitato e quindi non riesco a vedere le temp di cpu mobo ecc
<akis24> chicco: acpi gestisce il risparmio energetico ecc per rilevare temperature mobo cpu ecc credo serva installare altro  mi sembra si chiami lm-sensors
<chicco> l'ho fatto ma non mi rileva i sensori
<akis24> chicco: che pc hai portatile o cosa ?
<ExPBoy> chicco, può essere che la tua scheda madre non sia molto supportata per questa funzione in ubuntu
<akis24> chicco:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<chicco> è un desktop
<chicco> ma sul bios vedo le temperature
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> allora è come dico io
<akis24> chicco: apri il terminale e dai questo  sudo sensors-detect   vedi che risponde   e poi questo   sensors
<chicco> fatto ieri ma senza risultati
<akis24> chicco: che scheda madre ?
<chicco> msi a88xm e45
<chicco> però posso dirvi che prima di fare alcune modifiche al grub ( legate al fatto che il pc non mi si spegneva) vedevo qualcosa in piu
<akis24> chicco: potrebbe trattarsi come diceva ExPBoy  che lm-sensors non supporti bene questa scheda madre
<akis24> chicco:  versione di ubuntu ?
<ExPBoy> chicco, altro sintomo che la tua scheda madre non è ben supportata da ubuntu
<chicco> 14.04 lts
<akis24> chicco: potresti provare  a installare psensor  e vedere se funziona oltre non saprei dirti
<chicco> ho provato ma fa lo stesso. Ok grazie cmq
<Michelino> buon giorno
<krabador> !ciao | mic
<ubot-it> mic: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> Michelino ^
<Michelino> ciao krabador, devo installare ubuntu in dualboot con win 8.1 su un pc con win preinstallato, partizioni di ripristino ,uefi, secureboot ecc...
<Michelino> ora, ieri ho provato con la live da cd di ubnt 14.04 lts e avevo il problema che (come scritto nella guida) questa non riconosce il bootloader di windows
<krabador> Michelino: , il bootloader è stato installato nella EFI ?
<Michelino> esatto
<Michelino> adesso ho messo in chiavetta ubnt 14.10 che invece vede windows e mi chiede se voglio installare ubuntu affiancato ad esso
<krabador> hai provato ad eseguire il ripristino del bootloader?
<Michelino> no, come lo eseguo?
<krabador> Michelino, puoi eseguire la procedura come indicato nella guida uefi
<Michelino> (ho disabilitato secureboot e avvio rapido di win)
<Michelino> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Michelino> utilizzando linux/secure/remix?
<Michelino> (scusa gli slash ma la live imoposta la tastiera inglese...)
<f843d0> Michelino: per avere il supporto al layout italiano in un terminale: setxkbmap -layout it
<Michelino> e questo, mi va a sovrascrivere la efi dove c'e' il bootloader di windows?
<Michelino> buon giorno f843d0
<krabador> puoi, con Ubuntu in live, connesso ad internet , installare boot-repair
<f843d0> Michelino: buongiorno
<krabador> e seguire gli stessi passi
<Michelino> sono in live in questo momento
<Michelino> ma il mio dubbio era, si sovrascrive il bootloader di win e viene sostituito con grub_
<Michelino> ?
<krabador> viene sostituito con grub
<Michelino> e poi riesco a bootare ancora win?
<krabador> si
<krabador> crea la voce
<Michelino> ah ok perfetto
<Michelino> bootrepair è già presente nella live o devo farlo da terminale?
<krabador> hai letto il messaggio di prima?
<krabador> 12 linee fa
<Michelino> ah okok scusami
<Michelino> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<Michelino> Reading package lists... Done
<Michelino> Building dependency tree
<Michelino> Reading state information... Done
<Michelino> E: Unable to locate package boot-repair
<Michelino> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<Michelino> Reading package lists... Done
<Michelino> Building dependency tree
<Michelino> Reading state information... Done
<Michelino> E: Unable to locate package boot-repair
<Michelino> rieccomi
<krabador> Michelino da terminale software-properties-gtk
<Michelino> mi ha aperto un menù
<Michelino> adesso?
<Michelino> mi ha aperto un menù
<krabador> Michelino, software-properties-gtk, abiliti tutti i repositories, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<Michelino> ancora lo stesso problema
<Michelino> E: Unable to locate package boot-repair
<krabador> Michelino, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kranich/cubuntu
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<Michelino> andato (y)
<Michelino> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/6Fid7oHR7yD1mlW0qI9Q
<Michelino> cosa seleziono?
<krabador> segui la guida
<krabador> !uefi | Michelino
<ubot-it> Michelino: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> Michelino, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<Michelino> grub location non è selezionabile
<krabador> advanced options, e fai screen
<Michelino> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/XtV8a2jcQeeBYF1PLI3O
<krabador> Michelino, assicurati che tutte le partizioni siano smontate
<krabador> e fa ripartire boot repair
<Michelino> nel file manager non sono presenti partizioni montate
<Michelino> c'è solo Computer
<krabador> Michelino, sudo boot-repair
<Michelino> è come prima
<Michelino> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/E9QiLLTheQFBzV2hiqwg
<krabador> Michelino, sudo gparted, e fai screen
<Michelino> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/OBNB8i57RmekeeyDgLuy
<krabador> Michelino, lo screen di gparted, completo, per favore
<krabador> è solo in parte
<Michelino> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/dYJJ09FLSK6f3k0YPLpu
<Michelino> si scusami
<krabador> non c'è una efi
<krabador> per questo non ti fa selezionare l'opzione
<Michelino> si che c'è è la sda2
<krabador> Michelino, va a verificare in bios della macchina, quante voci hai un uefi
<Michelino> ho il bootloader di windows
<Michelino> e il cd di ubuntu se inserito
<krabador> Michelino, ma le leggi le caratteristiche di quella partizione?
<Michelino> guarda
<Michelino> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/fDbkPs64RPavNoqw2ios
<krabador> l'hai specificata in installazione come device di installazione del boot loader?
<Michelino> non ancora specificato nulla
<Michelino> non ho*
<Michelino> sono semplicemente andato su Altro
<Michelino> solo che adesso sono con la distro 14.10 e mi vede il bootloader i windows mentre con la 14.04 lts non lo vedeva
<krabador> in "altro" , puoi vedere che c'è il menu a cascata per specificare la destinazione del bootloader
<Michelino> solo che io voglio installare la 14.04 proprio per il supporto di 3 anni
<Michelino> sisi lo vedo
<krabador> Michelino, quando hai installato , hai scelto un'altra opzione di installazione?
<Michelino> si
<Michelino> perche non c'era l'opzione di installare affiancato a windows
<Michelino> ma mi faceva cancellare il disco
<Michelino> se io poi selezionavo da li Altro e mettevo l'sda2 non è che poi vedo solo grub con ubuntu e non riesco più a bootare win?
<krabador> Michelino, va a vedere se in bios, ci sono , post installazione, altre opzioni di impostazioni di uefi
<krabador> mibofra, grub fa partire tutti i sistemi che vede
<krabador> Michelino, ^
<krabador> 14.04 ---> 5 anni
<Michelino> quindi installo la 14.04 partendo da altro e creando manualmente le partizioni "/" "/home" e "swap" ?
<Michelino> (ancora meglio fino al 2019..)
<Michelino> e seleziono sda2 per il bootloader?
<krabador> Michelino, va prima a vedere come stanno messe le opzioni di boot uefi, dopo l'installazione che hai eseguito
<Michelino> ma l'installazione devo ancora eseguirla
<Michelino> win era preinstallato
<Michelino> vado nel bios e faccio screen di tutte le impostazioni
<krabador> Michelino, e le ext4 e swap che ci stanno a fare?
<Michelino> le ho create io ieri sera
<Michelino> ma non ho ubuntu installato
<Michelino> era solo spazio buoto
<krabador> Michelino, allora puoi assegnare la root, la home
<Michelino> vuoto*, non allocato
<krabador> ed il boot loader
<Michelino> ah okok
<Michelino> faccio il boot da 14.04
<Michelino> a più tardi
<michelino> rieccomi
<michelino> in fase di configurazione dell'installazione mi esce questo
<michelino> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ragaYhn5RlSXTaglLPqi
<krabador> michelino, sudo fdisk -l pastebin
<krabador> *e pastebin
<michelino> noon ha dato nessun output
<michelino> ok fatto
<michelino> che syntax metto?
<krabador> michelino, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> e pastebin
<michelino> sisi ho eseguito ma non capisco come si usa pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | michelino
<ubot-it> michelino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> semplicemente incolli , clicchi paste, dopo aver messo un nick
<krabador> lasci tutto come sta
<michelino> fatto
<michelino> ma non fa nulla
<krabador> ed incolli qui il link dopo la pressione di paste
<krabador> michelino, susu
<krabador> che ce la fai
<michelino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9587911/
<michelino> ah ecco... credevo mettesse in chat direttamente
<krabador> michelino, il disco da un tera è montato
<krabador> smontalo correttamente
<krabador> e prosegui con l'installazione
<michelino> è un hdd esterno, l'ho inserito perchè vorrei farci dentro prima un backup delle partizioni
<krabador> michelino, quello che ti pare, ma fa l'installazione quanto smontato
<michelino> ho eseguito: sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/ubuntu/HD-PCTU3/backupsda1.dd
<michelino> nell hdd vedo che l'immagine è stata creata ma nel terminale rimane tutto fermo
<michelino> ma non sta eseguendo nulla
<krabador> michelino, sicuro che la cartella of sia corretta?
<michelino> utilizzando il file manager il percorso è quello
<michelino> infatti backupsda1.dd appare come file nell'hdd esterno
<michelino> solo che il terminale è fermo
<michelino> nulla ha fatto
<michelino> era semplicemente lento....
<krabador> michelino, vedi le caratteristiche del file creato
<krabador> michelino, la tua /dev/sda1 è 1gb con 274mb realmente occupati
<krabador> michelino, puo' metterci poco a creare il backup
<michelino> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/xnUIzWdERqqRnVmkMzob
<krabador> michelino, l'ha fatto il backup 7
<krabador> michelino, puoi montarlo per vedere se dentro c'è quello che deve esserci
<michelino> intendi l'hdd esterno?
<michelino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9588030/
<michelino> nell hdd esterno ci sono entrambi i file
<krabador> michelino, dd sta funzionando perfettamente
<michelino> ok quindi il backup è eseguito
<michelino> era solo lento a fare il backup da 1gb...
<michelino> adesso smonto l'hdd esterno
<krabador> michelino, fa il bacup, se hai spazio, di tutto quello che ti serve
<krabador> anche di altre partizioni
<michelino> ah okok
<krabador> per esempio vedrai che per /dev/sda5 non ci metterà poco
<michelino> eppure sono collegato con la usb 3.0 non capisco perchè ci metta tanto a copiare 1 gb...
<cristian_c> michelino, l'hard disk è 2.0?
<cristian_c> *usb
<michelino> nono è 3.0
<michelino> (veramente è entrambi, se riconosce che la porta è 3.0 il led diventa blu e copia sui 70-80 mb/s)
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> michelino, anche se 3.0 usb è lenta
<michelino> su sto pc effettivamente si, su altri mi va al massimo a 95mb/s per file di grandi dimensioni
<michelino> MB*
<f843d0> Forse le cose possono migliorare impostando bs per dd
<michelino> ehm... come?
<krabador> michelino, non stai facendo il backup delle partizioni, per eseguire l'installazione del sistema?
<f843d0> michelino: sono talmente ridotte le partizioni e i tempi di attesa che ci si puo` pensare in altri frangenti
<michelino> si krabador, faccio il backup di tutte
<cristian_c> intero disco?
<michelino> praticamente si
<michelino> tranne la partizione di windows
<michelino> quella da 400gb
<michelino> 33gb*
<michelino> 339*
<f843d0> Onestamente, bastava la partizione di ripristino dell'OEM, almeno si e` tutelati in ottica di eventuali problemi "gravi"
<michelino> (non so scrivere -.-")
<michelino> eh lo so f843d0 solo che se in futuro voglio formattare l'intero disco almeno ho le partizioni originali
<michelino> anche perchè in certe sono contenuti anche i driver e tutti gli strumenti di ripristino della lenovo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> sera
<ste102> Buongiorno stavo cercando di installare sul mio computer fisso lubuntu 14 ma durante l'installazione mi dice device not available che significa?? Come si risolve il problema?
<akis24> ste102: dacci qualche dettaglio
<ste102> Il mio computer è un po vecchio (windows xp) ho installato su dvd-r lubuntu con imgburn quando riavvio il computer parte la schermata di lubuntu scelgo la lingua clicco su installa poi dopo qualche minuto di caricamento mi appare la schermata blu con scritto device not available e si spegne il computer
<akis24> ste102: hai controllato la iso scaricata ? md5sum
<akis24> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<akis24> ste102: poi per prima cosa prova da live a vedere se riesce ad avviarsi e funzionare dopo si parla di installazione
<esu> !rm -rf /
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rm -rf /'
<esu> !rm -rf /
<esu> !rm -rf /
<esu> !rm -rf /
<akis24> esu: ???
<esu> scusate chat sagliata
<ste102> Controllato la iso e risulta tutto ok
<akis24> ste102: di che pc si parla caratteristiche cpu ? ram ?
<akis24> ste102:  la iso scaricata 32bit o 64 ?
<ste102> iso scaricata a 32 bit...... il computer è un po vecchio 1.91 ghz e 736 mb di ram AMD athlon con installato windows xp come sistema operativo
<akis24> ste102: avviail disco selezionando l'opzione " prova senza installare " vedi se riesce ad arrivare alla fine  se non dovesse riuscirci all'avvio quando si presenta il menu premif6 e seleziona l'opzione " nomodeset " e vedi se va'
<ste102> ok grazie ora provo
<michelino> buona sera
<akis24> !ciao | michelino
<ubot-it> michelino: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<michelino> ho eseguito il backup di tutte le partizioni dell'hdd del pc prima di installare ubuntu 14.04
<akis24> perfetto michelino
<michelino> ora, siccome questa versione non vede i bootloader di windows durante l'installazione, e permette olo la cancellazione del disco o Altro
<michelino> io vado su altro
<akis24> michelino: hai windows 8 ?
<michelino> si 8.1
<michelino> preinstallato..
<akis24> !uefi | michelino
<ubot-it> michelino: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<michelino> conn uefi securboot ecc..
<michelino> si ho seguito la guida
<akis24> michelino e quale è il problema ?
<michelino> sono al punto dell'installazione manuale
<michelino> ho creato le partizioni swap "/" e "/home"
<michelino> ma non so dove mettere il bootloader grub
<akis24> michelino: hai fatto tutto allora bene se non erro sulla guida è scritto che il bootloader va' sulla partizione efi  quindi ...
<michelino> ok ma non sovrascrive quello di windows?
<akis24> michelino: è ma la guida non la scrivo io  ... non ho pc con uefi quindi devi fidarti della guida
<ste102> Buonasera purtroppo il mio problema persiste......... compare sempre il messaggio device not available (can't reserve..........)
<akis24> ste102: come hai masterizzato il disco come dati o come iso ?
<ste102> masterizzato come iso tramite Imgburn
<akis24> ste102: che versione di lubuntu provi ?
<michelino> qualcuno che sappia aiutarmi?
<akis24> ste102: avviando la live hai quell'errore ?
<akis24> ste102: postaci una foto dell'errore se ti è possibile
<akis24> !image | ste102
<ubot-it> ste102: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ste102> lubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386
<akis24> ste102: avviando la live hai quell'errore ?
<ste102> si
<akis24> ste102:  potrei consigliarti di provare la 12.04 lts ormai per i vecchi pc ubuntu supporta poco
<akis24> ste102: è il tuo è come dire piuttosto vecchio hai poca ram e magari qualche periferica è incompatibile
<chicco> buona sera a tutti
<michelino> qualcuno che sappia aiutarmi?
<ste102> ok grazie adesso provo
<chicco> cristian  ci sei?
<aaaa> buonasera
<aaaa> ???? ce qualcuno ?
<akis24> !qualcuno | aaaa
<ubot-it> aaaa: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<aaaa> -sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop
<aaaa> come rimuovere ambiente grafico ubuntu
<aaaa> io ho usato il comando -sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop
<aaaa> -sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-io ho usato il comando sudo apt-get install --no-install-tecomendes ubuntu-desktop
<akis24> aaaa: che riscrivi dieci volte ?
<aaaa> ho sbagliato scusme
<aaaa> :)
<akis24> aaaa: se spieghi meglio che intendi fare mica se capito
<cristian_c> !ripeti | michelino
<ubot-it> michelino: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cristian_c> chicco, qual è il problema oggi?
<chicco> quello di ieri ricordi?
<michelino> sera cristian_c, sono allo stesso punto di ieri sera solo che ho fatto il backup delle partizioni tranne quella da 300gb dove è installato win 8.1
<chicco> mi dicesti di abilitare acpi da bios ma non ho modo di abilitarlo
<krabador> michelino, pare che dovesse partire l'installazione di ubuntu, tramite live, menu "altro" assegnazione root home e bootloader in efi
<cristian_c> michelino, quindi sei a posto con i backup, sicuro che ce l'hai?
<krabador> michelino, niente di tutto questo, ancora?
<aaaa> devo disinstallare un ambiente desktop minimale che ho installato in virtuale per fare delle prove, adesso ho 2 desktop 1 xfce4 e l'altro ubuntu dektop minimal
<cristian_c> chicco, e ti dissi di postare schermate quando fosti tornato
<michelino> i backup li ho tutti adesso
<chicco> bravo. ho fatto delle foto al bios. te le posto allora
<aaaa> e vorrei togliere ubuntu desktop perchè col vnc non riesco a loggarmi, neanche con xrdp
<chicco> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<michelino> devo solo selezionare la partizione in cui mettere il bootloader grub
<michelino> che se nonn sbaglio è la EFI dove è presente adesso il bootloader di windows
<krabador> michelino, ti sono state date stamattina tutte le istruzioni a riguardo, ed eri a quel punto
<michelino> esatto
<krabador> bene, qual'è la domanda ?
<aaaa> se ce un comado, io uso sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<aaaa> sudo apt-get autoremove
<michelino> solo che non mi è stato risposto alla domanda: sovrascrivendo la efi scrivendoci sopra grub, riesco poi a bootare windows_
<michelino> ?
<aaaa> ubuntu non kubuntu scusate
<aaaa> e non funziona
<krabador> michelino, ti è stato risposto abbondantemente
<krabador> michelino, io ti ho risposto a questa domanda 2 volte stamattina
<krabador> ma non credo che ti piaccia leggere le rispostte
<aaaa> vabbe scrivo sul forum, grazie ciao
<f843d0> michelino: 12:43:17 < krabador> mibofra, grub fa partire tutti i sistemi che vede
<michelino> quindi sono apposto?
<chicco> cristian http://imgur.com/t1gUPNp  questo è il menu del bios
<chicco> cristian questo è il sottomenu advanced http://imgur.com/xGH8KKb
<michelino> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/TmlElnRjag1xXOMiYmzA
<chicco> acpi settings (delirium tremens) http://imgur.com/iZIXGcJ
<krabador> michelino, si vedono dalla barra di unity
<krabador> che hai partizioni montate
<krabador> smontale
<michelino> sono tutte quelle dell'hdd interno
<michelino> smonto tutte cliccando SI ?
<LostInMyHead> michelino: tra le altre scarica fgli aggiornamenti nell'installare
<krabador> michelino, con l'opzione si, oppure a mano , l'installazione va fatta con le partizioni dei dischi smontate
<cristian_c> chicco, 'ACPI Settings'
<cristian_c> c'è
<krabador> michelino, un'altra cosa che ti è stata detta stamattina
<krabador> michelino, o entrano piu' persone che fanno i turni, con questo nickname?
<chicco> si ma dentro c'è solo quello che vedi qui http://imgur.com/iZIXGcJ
<michelino> si facciamo i turni...
<chicco> cristian si vede un po' male: c'è scritto acpi stanby state e power led
<krabador> michelino, fattelo dire allora dal collega del turno precedente
<michelino> credo non sia in grado di risalire alla conversazione
<michelino> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/xX6TZdCKT3uUbPJQOxsj
<cristian_c> chicco, ok, facciamo una cosa
<cristian_c> chicco, una modifica al volo, non permanente
<chicco> cristian ne ho altre di foto ma insomma nulla che riporti la dicitura acpi
<chicco> ok dimmi tuttto
<cristian_c> chicco, accendi il pc, quando vedi il grub prremi 'e'
<cristian_c> chicco, ed entri nella solita schermata
<cristian_c> chicco, togli il nomodeset
<chicco> ok
<cristian_c> chicco, ovviamente temporaneamente, non vai a toccare il file di configurazione , quindi la modifica dura fino al successivo riavvio
<cristian_c> chicco, tolto il nomodeset da quella schermata e fatto il bot
<cristian_c> chicco, riconfiguri lm_sensors
<cristian_c> e lo provi subito nella stessa sessione senza riavviare
<chicco> ok provo subito
<cristian_c> chicco, e fai sapere anche con gli output di terminale, cosa esce
<chicco> perfetto
<cristian_c> chicco, se ci fai vedere anche come configuri lm_sensors, meglio ancora
<f843d0> chicco: usa sensors-detect per riconfigurare
<chicco> si si ok
<cristian_c> sì, è gradito un paste anche di quello
<chicco> vado
<michelino> è normale che nella lella  live quando premo da tastiera i tasti della luminosità, ubuntu li riconosce e appare il popup in alto a destra con la luminosità che cresce o diminuisce, ma la luminosità effettiva non cambi?
<michelino> rimane sempre al massimo
<michelino> nella live*
<f843d0> michelino: certe cose si possono vedere nella versione "definitiva" una volta che si sono selezionati i driver opportuni e il sistema non e` caricato on the fly come nella live
<michelino> ah ok perfetto, tutto il resto invece funziona..
<chicco> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chicco> allora.. a naso mi sembra abbia rilevato piu roba
<chicco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9589662/
<Crecker> .
<cristian_c> chicco, allora
<cristian_c> chicco, quando è in maiuscolo, significa che è predefinita
<cristian_c> chicco, intendo YES/no ad esempio
<cristian_c> qui yes è predefinito
<chicco> quindi devo metterlo in maiuscolo?
<cristian_c> ma se tu scrivi 'yes' non so cosa prende, quindi uno o scrive 'YES' oppure da invio senza scrivere nulla e prende la scelta predefinito
<cristian_c> poi non lo so, magari non cambia niente, ma era solo per precisare
<cristian_c> chicco, oppure solo invio se quella predefinita è la tua scelta
<cristian_c> Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): yes
<cristian_c> ad esempio qui non hai scelto la predefinita
<chicco> ahhh! hai ragione . lo rifaccio subito
<cristian_c> se volevi il no ti bastava dare invio
<cristian_c> chicco, magari non cambia niente
<cristian_c> diciamo per il futuro
<cristian_c> Do you want to add these lines automatically to /etc/modules? (yes/NO)no
<cristian_c> chicco, perché hai risposto 'no'?
<chicco> eh lì non sapevo se dovevo modificare ? lo rifaccio e dico yes
<cristian_c> chicco, la domanda era chiara, ti chiedeva se volevi caricare i moduli automaticamente all'avvio
<cristian_c> chicco, l'avevi fatto le altre volte?
<cristian_c> diciamo nelle precedenti configurazioni
<chicco> si le altre volte ho risposto yes
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> chicco, magari per sicurezza controlla sempre il file /etc/modules
<cristian_c> per vedere se sono stati inseriti
<chicco> ma sempre in minuscolo
<chicco> bè mi aveva inserito solo lm78
<cristian_c> ok, intanto digita: sensors
<cristian_c> adesso
<chicco> ok me ne ha aggiunto uno http://paste.ubuntu.com/9589750/
<cristian_c> chicco, viene da pensare che l'hai configurato male
<cristian_c> chicco, ma hai tolto il nomodeset dalla schermata del grub temporaneamente?
<chicco> si l'ho tolto, ti volevo diire però che dopo la scritta nomodeset avevo questa scritta:  svt_handoff
<chicco> nomodeset l'ho tolta mentre svt_handoff l'ho lasciato
<cristian_c> chicco, quella te l'avevo fatta togliere pure dal file
<cristian_c> chicco, cat /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<chicco> cat /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> non qui
<cristian_c> il risultato su pastebin
<chicco> si scusa eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/9589777/
<chicco> non c'è quella scritta sul grub
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> chicco, riconfigura lm_sensors
<chicco> ok
<cristian_c> utilizzando invio per confermare le scelte di default e yes  o no per cambiarle
<cristian_c> in minuscolo
<cristian_c> chicco, e posta i risultati
<chicco> li aggiungo a /etc/modules?
<chicco> poi.. c'è un comando che va dato per caricare i moduli senza riavviare ma mi da errore
<chicco> cristina
<chicco> cristian scusa
<Michelino> ho completato l'installazione e i 2 sistemi si avviano correttamente;
<cristian_c> chicco, lo fa lo script
<Michelino> è possibile riabilitare l'avvio rapido su windows adesso?
<chicco> ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/9589878/
<krabador> Michelino, ricordi come mai ti è stato detto di disabilitarlo?
<chicco> cristian mi sembra come prima
<Michelino> no
<cristian_c> chicco, e comunque puoi sempre controllare la presenza del modulo con lsmod
<krabador> Michelino, se lo ricordano i colleghi?
<Michelino> so solo a cosa seve
<Michelino> serve*
<Michelino> nemmeno
<krabador> Michelino, assumi uno staff piu' sveglio
<Michelino> provvederò
<krabador> Michelino, avvio rapido mette in ibernazione il disco, e crea problemi con l'accesso di altre risorse , come un'altro sistema operativo
<Michelino> quindi rimane disabilitato
<cristian_c> chicco, scusa, dove hai letto di kmod?
<chicco> verso la fine di sensor-detect
<Michelino> il menù di grub si può ordinare? vorrei mettere winsows come prima scelta
<krabador> Michelino, se hai installato ubuntu per occupare gli ultimi 2 giorni in qualche modo, allora riabilitalo pure
<krabador> Michelino, se hai intenzione di usarlo, non riabilitare avvio rapido
<cristian_c> chicco, sì, ma comunque puoi controllare con lsmod
<Michelino> grazie per il consiglio.....
<chicco> riga 128
<cristian_c> l'effettiva presenza del modulo
<krabador> Michelino, non è un consiglio, è un'indicazione
<krabador> per il corretto funzionamento di ubuntu in un pc con win8
<cristian_c> chicco, ok, leggi: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2184401.html
<Michelino> beh quindi potrei attivare il fastboot ogni volta che per un certo periodo non ho bisogno di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !info psensors
<ubot-it> Package psensors does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> !info psensor
<ubot-it> psensor (source: psensor): display graphs for monitoring hardware temperature. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0.3-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 50 kB, installed size 409 kB
<cristian_c> chicco, sudo apt-get install psensor
<krabador> Michelino, perchè hai installato ubuntu su questo pc ?
<Michelino> per uso didattico
<cristian_c> 'On my system temp1 with lm-sensors is the graphic adapter. I have installed Psensors which I have found detects various sensor readouts without needing lm-sensors installed. And it is a real time readout and not just a one time readout like lm-sensors.'
<krabador> Michelino, ovvero?
<Michelino> studio ingegneria informatica
<chicco> allora provo con psensor?
<cristian_c> chicco, sì
<Michelino> nel secondo semestre di quest'anno ho il corso di sistemi operativi e sarà praticamente tutto su sistemi inux
<cristian_c> 'It looks to be a Fintek F71868AD sensor chip, and lm-sensors has a datasheet but no driver yet. http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.drivers.sensors/32672'
<Michelino> linux*
<cristian_c> chicco, perché probabilmente non hanno creato il driver linux ancora per la tua apu
<chicco> ok l'ho appena istallato
<cristian_c> *per il sensore di temperatura della tua apu, nonostante ci sia il datasheet
<cristian_c> chicco, lancialo
<Michelino> ora, sapresti aiutarmi a ordinare grub?
<krabador> Michelino, studi ingegneria informatica, non vorrei rovinarti la sorpresa
<chicco> allora.. ho cpu e agp
<Michelino> quale sorpresa? ho usato lubuntu per 2 anni prima che mi si bruciasse la scheda madre
<Michelino> ora ho comprato so pc e ci ho rimesso subito ubuntu
<chicco> che già sarebbe qualcosa se.. non fossero uguali a 0
<Michelino> peccato che la uefi non l'avessi ancora incontrata
<krabador> quante linee hai nel grub che ti appare?7
<Michelino> mi sembra 4
<chicco> provo a vedere se lasciando nomodest funziona?
<cristian_c> chicco, beh, non è chiaro, pare che ad alcuni lm_sensors funzioni
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> chicco, lasciando nel senso, che riavvi e non tocchi nulla
<cristian_c> ma prova, tanto non cambia niente nel peggiore dei casi
<krabador> Michelino, verifica con certezza
<Michelino> devo solo modificare il file /boot/grub/meu.lst giusto?
<krabador> Michelino, "mi sembra" è una buona risposta, quando dai un esame?
<Michelino> il mi sembra non lo usi all'esame
<chicco> provo
<krabador> Michelino, neanche con un sistema operativo
<f843d0> Michelino: hai trovato informazioni vetuste, ora la roba sta in /boot/grub/grub.cfg e comunque "si dice" non sia il file giusto da modificare
<Michelino> ah ecco
<Michelino> riavvio....
<krabador> il tutto, senza il numero preciso di voci, si perderà nella leggenda
<f843d0> krabador: come lacrime nella pioggia...
<krabador> come echi di ere lontane, di cui non rimarrà neanche la percezione di probabile eventualità
<Michelino> come dicevo sono 4
<cristian_c> chicco, ho come l'impressione che non hai consultato la guida wiki
<Michelino> Ubuntu
<Michelino> Opzioni avanzate per Ubuntu
<krabador> mibofra, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> Michelino, ^
<puzzola> scusate, un programma per estrarre dvd su hard disc???
<Michelino> Windows Boot Manager (su /dev/sda2)
<Michelino> system setup
<krabador> !chat | puzzola
<ubot-it> puzzola: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<chicco> ehm.. quella di lm sensor e p sensor?
<puzzola> ok, tnx
<Michelino> krabador , mi ha aperto il file
<cristian_c> chicco, quella di lm_sensors
<cristian_c> Per non attendere il prossimo riavvio è possibile caricare tutti i moduli necessari, come suggerito anche da lm-sensors con il comando
<cristian_c> sudo service module-init-tools start
<Michelino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9590006/
<cristian_c> e sul wiki internazionale la guida ha dicembre 2014 come ultima modifica
<krabador> Michelino, sostituisci GRUB_DEFAULT=0 con GRUB_DEFAULT=3 , salva, chiudo
<chicco> si l'ho letta e l'ho fatto ma mi dava errore allora ho fatto service kmod
<krabador> Michelino, sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> chicco, non l'hai detto e non hai postato neanche il messaggio di errore
<Michelino> ok,  per modificare il timer modifico quel 110 giusto?
<Michelino> 10*
<Michelino> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 in GRUB_TIMEOUT=8....
<cristian_c> chicco, che poteva benissimo essere un errore di battitura
<chicco> veramente l'ho anche controllato e non lo prendeva
<cristian_c> definisci 'non lo prendeva'
<krabador> Michelino, avevi paura che non ti facesse caricare piu' win, vuoi che win sia la prima voce, vuoi pure che scompaia piu' in fretta
<chicco> posso rifarlo se vuoi e ti posto l'errore
<cristian_c> chicco, te lo ricordi per caso?
<Michelino> esatto
<krabador> Michelino, va a dire a quelli di grub che gli spareresti
<krabador> Michelino, e fai prima
<Michelino> so quale sistema far partire, se ho bisogno di un altro, seleziono in meno tempo quello che mi serve
<chicco> mi diceva service module ecc  non trovato
<cristian_c> ok
<Michelino> non vedo cosa c'entri..... ognuno ha le sue priorità, tu vuoi stare massimo 10 secondi in grub, io meno. se ho fretta grub mi fa solo perdere tempo
<chicco> cristian qualcosa del genere. comunque posso rifarlo!
<cristian_c> chicco, al limite potevi caricare il modulo direttamente con modprove
<cristian_c> *modprobe
<krabador> Michelino, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<krabador> !grub | Michelino
<ubot-it> Michelino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<chicco> cristian cmq adesso che ho riavviato rispetto a prima mi manca la gpu. e la temp che segna come cpu è sempre vicina a 0 (francamente difficile...)
<cristian_c> chicco, lsmod
<cristian_c> chicco, digita anche lspci -k
<Michelino> ti ringrazio
<krabador> Michelino, hai altre domande?
<Michelino> per il momento no
<Michelino> anzi si,
<Michelino> dopo l'installazione ho ancora il problema dela luminositòà
<Michelino> luminosità*
<chicco> lsmod http://paste.ubuntu.com/9590043/
<krabador> Michelino, lo userai poco, di che ti preoccupi?
<Michelino> ubuntu riconosce il tasto della tastiera, appare il pop-up con la barra che indica il livello attuale ma non cambia sul serio
<Michelino> proprio per nulla
<Michelino> il pc lo uso per ora
<cristian_c> chicco, 14.04?
<Michelino> ore*
<Michelino> e tu saresti il Supporto?
<chicco> lspci -k  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9590047/
<Michelino> siamo messi bene
<chicco> cristian si 14.04
<cristian_c> chicco, perché può darsi che la cpu sia nuova e sensors-detect sulla 14.04 è stato aggiornato l'ultima volta nel 2013
<cristian_c> k10temp                13126  0
<f843d0> Michelino: sei messo talmente bene che sei riuscito a far partire il sistema dopo circa 1.5 giorni senza danneggiare l'altro sistema operativo. Non mi sembra poco
<cristian_c> lm78                   15821  0
<cristian_c> hwmon_vid              12783  1 lm78
<cristian_c> pare il sensore della gpu, e non della cpu
<Michelino> sarebbe stato più veloce se dietro al monitor ci fosse gente non scazzata
<chicco> lm78 è la gpu?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> il modulo del sensore
<cristian_c> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7560D]
<cristian_c> 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device 7721
<cristian_c> qui manca il driver, lol
<krabador> Michelino, quando la stessa persona fa le stesse domande, a cui si risponde opportunamente e chiaramente , per giorni, non si puo' pretendere che tutto rimanga invariato
<cristian_c> 00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 3
<cristian_c> 	Kernel driver in use: k10temp
<Michelino> veramente si
<Michelino> siete il supporto o no?
<krabador> Michelino, e tu leggi le risposte o no?
<cristian_c> chicco, http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices
<Michelino> certo ma non per questo io non posso richiedere la stessa domanda
<cristian_c> alla riga:  AMD 	Family 15h CPU
<krabador> !senti | Michelino
<ubot-it> Michelino: senti, siamo volontari, la nostra pazienza non e' infinita. O collabori oppure RTFM e GIYF.
<cristian_c> dice che è Detected by sensors-detect
<chicco> si, dice che hanno risultati completamente sbagliati...
<Michelino> ahah
<cristian_c> 2014-03-12) Power monitoring driver contributed by Andreas Herrmann (AMD), reviewed by Jean Delvare. Note: we have had reports of  completely wrong values being reported by the fam15h_power driver on some systems. See  here for a hint. Kaveri support added in kernel 3.14.
<Michelino> gmtfm
<Michelino> ihg
<chicco> hint che vuol dire?
<cristian_c> chicco, sembra proprio il tuo caso e lo è
<cristian_c> chicco, google translate
<chicco> :-)
<cristian_c> chicco, il punto è che il supporto a kaveri è stato aggiunto nel kernel 3.14
<cristian_c> chicco, mentre nella 14.04 c'è un kernel 3.13
<Michelino> comunque, non hai risposto alla domanda
<cristian_c> !info linux-image
<ubot-it> Package linux-image does not exist in trusty
<chicco> io non so nemmeno che vuol dire kernel...però mi sembra di capire che faccio come il nonno sul tram
<cristian_c> è stato patchato il file di configurazione
<cristian_c> chicco, molto semplicemente
<f843d0> chicco: su google translate traducono anche kernel... probabilmente come nucleo di omomorfismo :)
<chicco> :-)
<chicco> ok quindi mi attacco!
<cristian_c> chicco, nella 14.10 è preinstallato il kernel 3.16
<Michelino> Hai intenzione di farlo o aspetto qualche minuto e richiedo?
<Michelino> =)
<chicco> faccio un upgrade alla 14.10?
<krabador> Michelino, per quanto riguarda la luminosità, se il chipset non è completamente linux digeribile, cose come i powerkeys possono non funzionare purtroppo
<krabador> Michelino, fornisci il modello preciso del notebook
<Michelino> lenovo b50-30
<chicco> perchè all'inizio inizio inizio io go scaricato la 14.10 e non riuscendo a istallarla da usb mi sono scaricato la 14.04 perchè molti mi hanno detto + stabile
<Michelino> codice MCA2WIX
<krabador> se funzione completamente non supportata, l'unica cosa che si puo' fare è impostare a mano la luminosità ogni volta e riavviare
<cristian_c> chicco, è vero
<Michelino> intendi da quì? https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/NNW3O2tsTb2O1U6DhDow
<cristian_c> chicco, ma alla luce di ciò che abbiamo visto
<cristian_c> chicco, richiederebbe un upgrade del kernel, e a questo punto con patch e quant'altro fai prima ad avere un sistema aggiornato
<chicco> cristian sei il mio guru. dimmi cosa è meglio fare. considera che mi tocca ammazzare mio fratello se il pc non funzia
<krabador> Michelino, no, dal file di configurazionen
<cristian_c> chicco, e perché mai?
<chicco> l'upgrade alla 14.10 da dove si fa?
<Michelino> come vedi i tasti funzionano: https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/JjMsWY0lQWG8D0PB1gTs   https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/d82YSP1vR8umxc5jXbxp
<krabador> Michelino, da quel menu non cambia nulla se modificata?
<Michelino> no
<Michelino> nulla
<krabador> Michelino, se modificata , dopo un riavvio, c'è la modifica?
<chicco> perchè lui voleva winzozz e io ho deciso di mettre ubuntu
<Michelino> provo subito e ti dico
<cristian_c> chicco, la scarichi dal sito ufficiale o da torrent
<cristian_c> !download | chicco
<ubot-it> chicco: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> chicco, e hai il kernel 3.16 di default
<GG87> raga non mi ricordo come si risolve il problema che Ubuntu non riesce a montare i dischi per colpa di Windows 8 :\
<chicco> ma è un upgrade o è un'istallazione exnovo
<krabador> GG87, disabilita avvio rapido
<krabador> GG87, da win8
<krabador> GG87, ma gigirock lo sa
<gigirock> #iosotutto
<GG87> e da dove si disattiva?
<krabador> windows 8
<Michelino> no, è rimasta al massimo
<Michelino> su windows 8 funziona
<GG87> non mi ricordo che feci questo la scorsa volta :\
<gigirock> http://www.chimerarevo.com/windows/windows-8-disattivare-avvio-veloce-quick-boot-125388/ GG87
<krabador> gigirock, bravo
<krabador> gigirock, allora non lo sapevi
<cristian_c> chicco, installalo direttamente
<GG87> ho copiato l'errore... come lo scrivo qui senza intasare? non ricordo
<Michelino> simpatico lui... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9590175/
<cristian_c> chicco, previo backup se hai dati importanti sul disco
<GG87> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9590189/ HELP
<krabador> !chat | Michelino
<ubot-it> Michelino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Michelino> mi indicheresti il file da modificare?
<chicco> cristian ci penso una notte. ok grazie di tutto
<chicco> alla prossima
<chicco> grazie
<GG87> allora raga chi mi da una mano veloce? questo è l'errore nel montare un disco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9590189/
<krabador> "<Michelino> su windows 8 funziona " se si pretende il perfetto supporto hardware in un sistema operativo, ci si preoccupa prima dell'acquisto di hardware, che esso sia supportato dal sistema operativo che si intende usare. In caso contrario ci si accontenta di quello che si trova
<Michelino> certo krabador , l'ho scritto semplicemente perchè non ti venga in mente di chiedere: ma sei sicuro che su win funziona?
<Michelino> o roba del genere... date le domande come "quante righe vedi in grub" o "perchè hai installato ubuntu"
<LostInMyHead> Michelino: domande sensate , soprattutto la seconda..
<Michelino> la prima è inutile se non sai su quale riga è windows
<Michelino> la seconda è fuorviante
<Michelino> non sono affari suoi
<LostInMyHead> hai ragione, ma siccome son volontari e di norma manco i tuoi ptroblemi lo sono, con gentilezza ti è stato chiesto, se vuoi collaborazione, collabora, potesti scoprire anche di aver fatto delle valutazioni sbagliate
<Michelino> sinceramente non ho ancora fatto valutazioni
<LostInMyHead> vedi, il discorso poteva essere utile e farti risparmiare tempo... sono qua tutti i giorni a dare supporto e di casi ne hanno visti, comunque ti lascio ora alle tue considerazioni...
<Michelino> grazie, buona serata... io comunque aspetto risposta
<LostInMyHead> ti è già stata data : (19:38:48) ubot-it: Michelino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Michelino> non è supporto ubuntu se la luminosità del pc rimane invariata con ubuntu 14.04?
<Michelino> mi è stato citato un possibile file da modificare, ho chiesto indicazioni e sto aspettando quelle
<cristian_c> Michelino, siccome stai ricevendo supporto continuato da ieri o prima ancora
<cristian_c> anche con altri nick tipo ubnt
<cristian_c> Michelino, se magari posti i passaggi da te descritti sintetizzando il tutto in poco tempo
<cristian_c> magari si può provare
<Michelino> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/2rq6QeWLR8yBg08UW9YW https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/yLYHq88NRFKdWaJVM34a
<Michelino> la luminosità effettiva dello schermo non cambia, nemmeno dopo il riavvio
<cristian_c> Michelino, se invece la cosa si trascina in modo insensato , aiutarti diventa veramente dura, anche per una questione di tempo, che semmai sarebbe più adatta da affrontare da strumenti diversi
<cristian_c> Michelino, e quindi hai parlato di un file
<Michelino> non io, me lo ha citato il tuo collega senza dirmi il percorso
<cristian_c> Michelino, sei sicuro che la gestione della luminosità sia supportata sul tuo portatile in linux
<Michelino> ha detto che si potrebbe dover modificare il file con successivo riavvio ogni volta si vuole modificare la luminosità
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Michelino, hai fatto una ricerca su google per vedere se lo è?
<Michelino> non ho trovato nulla
<cristian_c> Michelino, ok
<cristian_c> Michelino, una delle possibili soluzioni standard è modificare /etc/default/grub
<Michelino> potresti dirmi come?
<cristian_c> Michelino, però devi essere molto reattivo, non ho tanto tempo
<cristian_c> quindi cerca di seguire tutto bene
<Michelino> ok dimmi
<Michelino> al massimo rileggo il log
<cristian_c> Michelino, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> Michelino, metti il contenuto su pastebin
<Michelino> aperto
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Michelino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9590509/
<cristian_c> Michelino, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Michelino> lo cambio in?
<cristian_c> Michelino, sì, la trasformi in : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<cristian_c> Michelino, fatto questo, salvi e chiudi l'editor
<Michelino> e così dovrebbe partire con luminosità al minimo?
<cristian_c> Michelino, poi, digita: sudo update-grub
<Michelino> fatto
<Michelino> riavvio e guardo se funziona?
<cristian_c> Misì
<cristian_c> lol
<LostInMyHead> parchè chiede poi fa di testa sua... bha
<Crecker> Perche sono online
<Michelino> non è cambiato nulla
<cristian_c> Michelino, dove hai provato?
<Michelino> con i tasti e dal menò luminosità e blocco
<Michelino> menù*
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Michelino, celeron b50?
<cristian_c> Michelino, in live funziona la regolazione della luminosità?
<cristian_c> *scusa lenovo b50
<Michelino> no nemmeno in live e mi è stato detto da voi che certe cose si possono verificare sopo l'installazione del sistema e non sulla live
<Michelino> si è un lenovo b50-30
<Michelino> celeron n2840
<vivo> A che versione è arrivata Unity?
<cristian_c> Michelino, allora
<Michelino> dimmi
<cristian_c> Michelino, ho visto che quel modello con bay trail è uscito qualche mese fa
<cristian_c> quindi è un portatile economico di nuova generazione
<Michelino> si
<cristian_c> Michelino, e non trovo proprio niente a riguardo, ma proprio niente, non solo per quanto riguarda la luminosità
<cristian_c> ma proprio per linux
<cristian_c> Michelino, il che mi fa pensare che krabador dicesse il vero
<Michelino> per questo ho chiesto a voi
<cristian_c> che ancora forse non è ben pienamente supportato
<Michelino> cioè?
<cristian_c> Michelino, 14.10?
<Michelino> nono 14.04
<Michelino> l'ho messa proprio per i 5 anni di supporto
<cristian_c> Michelino, calma, non sono gli utenti della chat a sviluppare i componenti di ubuntu
<Michelino> certo certo, non intendevo che chiedendo a voi si risolva per forza
<cristian_c> Michelino, beh, lo sai che magari il tuo portatile è uscito sul mercato successivamente alla 14.04, che invece è di aprile
<Michelino> mmm quindi probabilemente non è ancora supportato
<cristian_c> Michelino, è un po' come ho detto a chicco, è vero che la 14.04 ha un lungo supporto, ma se ci sono problemi particolari con il kernel , che magari vengono risolti dalle versioni successive, io proverei queste
<cristian_c> Michelino, ma hai provato in live la 14.10?
<Michelino> si
<Michelino> anche li non funziona
<Michelino> ce l'ho in live su usb
<Michelino> dici che installando programmi come http://www.lffl.org/2012/03/brightness-control-gestire-la.html potrei risolvere?
<cristian_c> Michelino, per la luminosità dovrai aspettare, oppure utilizza un altra distro, oppure usalo con windows
<cristian_c> per il momento
<Michelino> ok
<cristian_c> se per te la luminosità è un problema di consumo di energia molto forte
<Michelino> eh il pc lo uso a lezione per fino a 6 ore consecutive
<Michelino> senza alimentatore
<cristian_c> Michelino, sei stato sfortunato, ma che ti sia di lezione
<cristian_c> se l'hai comprato per installarci ubuntu
<cristian_c> perché la compatibilità va controllata
<cristian_c> previo acquisto
<cristian_c> *prima dell'acquisto
<Michelino> non ho trovato informazioni a riguardo
<cristian_c> appunto, nel dubbio, senza recensioni...
<Michelino> hai ragione
<cristian_c> Michelino, comunque c'è un database sul sito di ubuntu
<Michelino> potresti linkare?
<cristian_c> con i portatili certificati per funzionare abbastanza bene su ubuntu
<cristian_c> Michelino, sì
<cristian_c> Michelino, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Michelino> ti ringrazio
<cristian_c> il bello è che c'è anche il marchio lenovo, ma forse su portatili un po' meno economici :D
<Michelino> probabilmente ^^"
<gigirock> Michelino, vai al centro commerciale con la live su usb e vedi che effetto che fa !
<Michelino> proverò xD
<LostInMyHead> mo a butto li, ma windows è compatibile con tutti :P
<Michelino> eh.. ma ha più problemi dell'africa
<bock> Buonasera a tutti :)
<Michelino> buona sera bock
<bock> se qualcuno ha bisogno di assistenza sono disponibile :)
<cristian_c> Michelino, ubuntu è una distro che esce ogni sei mesi e in cui il software non si aggiorna prima dei sei mesi
<krabador> Michelino, cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<bock> Ciao Michelino
<Michelino> sudo?
<bock> Ciao cristian_c
<Michelino> si cristian_c ne sono consapevole
<Michelino> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Michelino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9590728/
<krabador> ls -la /sys/class/backlight
<Michelino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9590734/
<krabador> ls -la /sys/class/backlight/ideapad
<Michelino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9590744/
<krabador> modifica la luminosità
<krabador> riposta il risultato di ls -la /sys/class/backlight
<Michelino> michel@Lenovo-B50-30:~$ ls -la /sys/class/backlight/ideapad
<Michelino> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 dic 21 20:28 /sys/class/backlight/ideapad -> ../../devices/platform/VPC2004:00/backlight/ideapad
<Michelino> scusa
<krabador> Michelino, cd /sys/class/backlight/ideapad
<krabador> ls -la
<Michelino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9590770/
<Michelino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9590787/
<krabador> Michelino, sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<Michelino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9590821/
<krabador> Michelino, aggiungi prima i exit 0    echo 5 > /sys/class/backlight/ideapad/brightness
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> e vedi se carica con luminosità piu' bassa
<Michelino> ok
<Michelino> ho salvato, riavvio
<cristian_c> 5 dovrebbe essere metà, in genere
<cristian_c> se il massimo è 10, ovviamente
<Michelino> non è da 0 a 9?
<Michelino> è sempre al massimo
<Michelino> provo a mettere ?
<Michelino> 0*
<cristian_c> Michelino, invece che modificare il file
<cristian_c> Michelino, prova direttamente da terminale
<Michelino> che comando scrivo?
<cristian_c> Michelino, anzi, prima digita: cat /sys/class/backlight/ideapad/max_brightness
<cristian_c> che ti dice quella massima
<Michelino> mi da 11
<cristian_c> lol
<Michelino> xD
<cristian_c> Michelino, ora: cat /sys/class/backlight/ideapad/brightness
<cristian_c> Michelino, ora: cat /sys/class/backlight/ideapad/actual_brightness
<Michelino> 3
<cristian_c> tutti e due
<cristian_c> lol
<Michelino> e 3
<Michelino> entrambi ritornano 3
<cristian_c> Michelino, ora: cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<cristian_c> Michelino, ora: cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/actual_brightness
<cristian_c> Michelino, ora: cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness
<Michelino> se utilizzo i tasti per aumentare il valore aumenta ma la luminosità non cambia
<cristian_c> Michelino, tutti e tre
<Michelino> il primo 2450
<cristian_c> mmmm
<Michelino> anche il secondo
<cristian_c> Michelino, ok, allora è ideapad quella giusta
<Michelino> il terzo 7812
<cristian_c> intel_backlight non c'entra
<cristian_c> Michelino, quindi hai fatto un passo in avanti
<Michelino> bene..
<cristian_c> Michelino, mmmm, avevo visto questo problema su altri portatili
<cristian_c> devo vedere come hanno risolto
<Michelino> ok
<Michelino> mi faresti un favore
<Michelino> cambiando manualmente la luminosità i valori di intel_blacklight non cambiano
<Michelino> mentre quelli lenovo si
<Michelino> solo che non c'è nessun cambiamento fisico...
<cristian_c> Michelino, sudo apt-get install backlight
<cristian_c> Michelino, sudo apt-get install xbacklight
<cristian_c> !info xbacklight
<ubot-it> xbacklight (source: xbacklight): simple utility to set the backlight level. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (trusty), package size 7 kB, installed size 60 kB
<cristian_c> scusa l'errore
<cristian_c> Michelino, una volta installato xbacklight, digita: xbacklight -set 50
<Michelino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9590923/
<cristian_c> Michelino, ma come avevi cambiato manualmente i valori di ideapad?
<Michelino> tramite i tasti su tastiera
<cristian_c> potevi provare anche con echo
<Michelino> e tramite il pannello luminosità e blocco
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Michelino, una volta installato xbacklight, digita: xbacklight -set 50
<Michelino> si fatto
<Michelino> ma non è successo nulla
<cristian_c> Michelino, sto pensando
<cristian_c> Michelino, che forse dovresti ripristinare il file /etc/defau
<cristian_c> *default_grub
<Michelino> eseguendo quel comando del -set
<cristian_c> Michelino, e poi provare con questi ultimi metodi
<cristian_c> Michelino, sì
<Michelino> nel pannello della luminosità la barra va a metà
<Michelino> se metto -set100
<Michelino> va al massimo
<Michelino> ma la luminosità effettiva non cambia
<cristian_c> oppure echo 5 > /sys/class/backlight/ideapad/brightness come utente root
<Michelino> con sudo mi dice permesso negato
<cristian_c> Michelino, devi ripristinare /etc/default/grub togliendo  acpi_vendor ecc ecc...
<cristian_c> Michelino, prima di fare questo dovresti ripristinare grub
<Michelino> avevo salvato il file originale sulla scrivania
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> ripristinalo
<Michelino> ok
<Michelino> mi diresti il comando del gedit?
<cristian_c> Michelino, poi riavviato, provi xbacklight set ecc..
<cristian_c> Michelino, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> Michelino, oppure provi con echo ecc..
<cristian_c> Michelino, per usare echo da root
<cristian_c> devi prima loggarti come root
<cristian_c> Michelino, cioè: sudo su
<cristian_c> echo 5 > /sys/class/backlight/ideapad/brightness
<cristian_c> ed exit
<cristian_c> per uscire da root
<Michelino> ok
<Michelino> adesso ho ripristinato il file grub
<cristian_c> Michelino, quando finisci con root devi sempre sloggarti da root e tornare utente
<cristian_c> perché è pericoloso rimanere root
<Michelino> riavvio ed eseguo sudo su echo 5 > /sys/class/backlight/ideapad/brightness
<Michelino> poi ed ex
<Michelino> giusti?
<cristian_c> Michelino, sono tre comandi diversi
<cristian_c> da eseguire in sequenza
<Michelino> ah okok credevo li facesse già lui in sequenza
<cristian_c> Michelino, vedrai che con sudo su ti cambia il prompt dei comandi
<Michelino> si lo avevo usato in passato
<Michelino> è come accedere da system_32 in win giusto?
<cristian_c> non saprei
<cristian_c> mai rootato in winz
<Michelino> ah okok...
<cristian_c> in android sì, ma in winz no
<Michelino> adesso riavvio
<Michelino> lo chiami winz per winzoz? xD
<cristian_c> Michelino, o xbacklight o echo
<cristian_c> prova questi
<Michelino> ok
<Michelino> li faccio in sequenza, se il primo non funge faccio il secondo
<cristian_c> Michelino, sudo su funge sempre
<cristian_c> è il comando per rootare
<cristian_c> exit serve per uscire
<Michelino> non ed ex?
<cristian_c> exit
<Michelino> ok
<cristian_c> Michelino, ho trovato anche un'altra cosa su askubuntu
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/419128/how-do-i-fix-the-brightness-on-a-lenovo-ideapad-s210
<Michelino> dimmi
<cristian_c> Michelino, però per scrupolo prova prima quello che ti ho detto
<Michelino> ok
<Michelino> riscrivi solo i comandi che chiudendo la chat li ho persi
<Michelino> per adesso sono root
<cristian_c> xbacklight -set 50
<cristian_c> Michelino, non da root
<cristian_c> xbacklight non da root
<Michelino> troppo tardi
<cristian_c> quello con echo sì
<cristian_c> exit
<Michelino> ma non è cambiato nulla
<cristian_c> ok exit
<Michelino> ora echo?
<cristian_c> Michelino, scusa, cosa hai digitato?
<Michelino> xback
<cristian_c> vabbé
<cristian_c> Michelino, hai dato sudo su?
<Michelino> si
<Michelino> sono dinuovo root
<cristian_c> echo 5 > /sys/class/backlight/ideapad/brightness
<cristian_c> va?
<Michelino> no
<cristian_c> digita: exit
<Michelino> la luminosità è la stessa
<cristian_c> sloggati da root
<Michelino> tornato user
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/419128/how-do-i-fix-the-brightness-on-a-lenovo-ideapad-s210
<cristian_c> se leggi bene a questo link
<Michelino> aggiungo quella stringa a grub?
<cristian_c> Michelino, se hai notato lui dice di modificare
<cristian_c> I had a similar problem with my Acer and exactly this line in Grub:
<cristian_c> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<Michelino> ho messo GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<cristian_c> Michelino, che è la stessa cosa che hai fatto prima, giusto?
<cristian_c> Michelino, ma lui dice anche:
<Michelino> si quella che mi avevi detto tu
<cristian_c> ...did the trick too. In my case I had to add the following line too:
<cristian_c> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux"
<Michelino> vado a capo e aggiungo quella stringa?
<cristian_c> Michelino, in pratica, lui ha fatto quello che avevi fatto tu
<Michelino> sisi ho letto
<cristian_c> ma non solo, aveva modificato un'ulteriore riga
<cristian_c> Michelino, non devi aggiungerla
<cristian_c> Michelino, apri il file attuale  e mostralo
<Michelino> devo editare quella che da me è
<Michelino> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<cristian_c> esatto
<Michelino> e scrivo GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux"
<cristian_c> invece che ""
<Michelino> ok salvo
<cristian_c> dev'essere "acpi_osi=Linux"
<Michelino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9591073/
<cristian_c> Michelino, modifica entrambe le righe
<cristian_c> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<cristian_c> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux"
<cristian_c> pttimo
<cristian_c> *ottimo
<Michelino> riavvio
<cristian_c> Michelino, il che mi fa pensare che una ti fa modificare i valori e l'altra li applica
<cristian_c> ma è un'ipotesi
<Michelino> probabilmente
<cristian_c> :D
<Michelino> anche perchè il segnale come viene mandato all'hardware altrimenti?
<cristian_c> comunque è sempre tramite acpi
<cristian_c> prova a riavviare
<Michelino> ok
<Michelino> nulla :(
<Michelino> sempre come prima
<cristian_c> beh, strano
<cristian_c> Michelino, prima di molla, ti consiglio di domandare anche nel forum
<cristian_c> e magari spiegare le prove che hai fatto fino ad ora
<cristian_c> *mollare
<Michelino> ok adesso posto il log?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> a parole tue
<Michelino> ah okok
<cristian_c> con magari l'elenco dei comandi
<Michelino> va bene
<cristian_c> e delle modifiche al file
<Michelino> magari allego anche qualche screen
<cristian_c> Michelino, facci sapere se trovi una soluzione
<cristian_c> Michelino, sì
<Michelino> certo
<Michelino> così se ricapita a qualcuno sapete come consigliargli =)
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> io vado
<cristian_c> ciao
<Michelino> vi ringrazio, scusate per il tempo speso.... buone vacanze a tutti!
<cristian_c> anche a te
<Michelino> e a presto
<Michelino> Sera, qualcuno che ha letto del problema di prima è online? ho trovato una soluzione
<Michelino> intendo l'impossibilità di modificare la luminosità dello schermo sul lenovo b50-30
<LostInMyHead1> scivi pure.. non farti problemi
<LostInMyHead1> viene letto poi..
<Michelino> okok
<Michelino> su chipset Intel è necessario eseguire questa procedura
<Michelino> cd /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<Michelino> sudo nano 20-intel.conf
<Michelino> si inserisce il testo:
<Michelino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9591557/
<Michelino> si salva e si esce dall' editor
<Michelino> poi
<Michelino> lffl consiglia
<Michelino>     Hollywood il terminale in stile Hacker per Linux
<Michelino>     Vi presentiamo Hollywood, un fake terminale in stile hacker disponibile per Ubuntu Linux e derivate. In molti film e serie tv troviamo...
<Michelino>     Ubuntu 14.04: Guida Post Installazione
<Michelino>     Ecco la tanto amata guida post installazione dedicata ad Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty che ci consentirà di completare l'installazione installand...
<Michelino>     Bq Aquaris E4.5 smartphone con Ubuntu OS
<Michelino> ho messo tutto quì: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9591581/
<Michelino> adesso funziona tutto tranne per il fatto che la luminosità è inverita
<Michelino> se si aumenta questa diminuisce e viceversa
<Michelino> non è un problema, se si usano i tasti da tastiera basta usarli al contrario mentra dal pannello Luminosità e Blocco, la barra va usata al contrario
<Michelino> questa è la fonte: http://www.lffl.org/2014/04/lubuntu-1404-trusty-alcuni-consigli.html
<Michelino> buona serata e buon lavoro
<ghigomatto> sera a tutti
<ghigomatto> ubuntu 12.04 lts server, ho il syslog che resta vuoto, nonostante riavvii più volte  il servizio rsyslog. Sapete suggeririmi come posso rimediare?
<ghigomatto> ubuntu 12.04 lts server, ho il syslog che resta vuoto, nonostante riavvii più volte il servizio rsyslog. Sapete suggeririmi come posso rimediare?
<ghigomatto> leggendo un pò in giro si potrebbe trattare di ownership sui file di log, ma certamente io non le ho cambiate....
<Enderlike61> ciao ho un fujitsu amilo, ho creato una live usb con lili, ma non mi funziona.
<Enderlike61> mi scrive questo
<Enderlike61> SYSLINUX 4.04 EDD 2011-04-18 copyright  (C) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al
<Enderlike61> ERROR : No configuration file found
<Enderlike61> No DEFAULT  or UI configuration directive found!
<Enderlike61> Boot:
<Enderlike61> qualcuno saprebbe come aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> ... e guardo il mondo da un oblo , mi annoio un po'
<bicz> aeuhaeu
<Carlin0> scusassero pensavo di essere in chat
<krabador> Carlin0, non fa niente
<krabador> oblo lo sa
<krabador> ed a quanto pare anche bicz
<bicz> ?
<oblo> mi cercate
<oblo> mi chiamate
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-14
<marcozszs> salve volevo sapere se esiste una iso di ubuntu senza la versione life
<marcozszs> live
<marcozszs> per masterizzarla su cd e non dvd
<marcozszs> grazie
<KillerLoop69> ciao
<KillerLoop69> Ho un vecchio portatile ACER Aspire 9300 con scheda grafica NVIDIA Ge  Force Go7300 .... qualcuno  mi può aiutare con l'installazione di Ubuntu 14.03 LTS?
<La> Ciao ho ubuntu mate 15 04 navigo solo via cavo perchè non mi vede il wifi?
<La> Please...
<BIGTROLL> Dove si trovano i sorgenti di ubuntu, se possibile come si modifica o rebuilda?
<gigiemme82> salve, come posso installare su tablet acer aspire switch 10? al boot non mi riconosce la flashdrive con la iso di ubuntu
<nicolo_> buongiorno, volevo chiedervi un aiuto in merito ad un problema con cui convivo da un pò ma di cui non son riuscito a trovar spiegazione: in pratica nel mio notebook, su cui ho installato linux 14.04, lo scrolling a due dita usando il touchpad (diciamo come se si usasse la rotella del mouse) è davvero troppo veloce, del tipo che mi score una pagina
<nicolo_> al colpo. Ho controllato nelle impostazoni ma ho trovato solo l'opzione per regolare la velocità del puntatore. Diciamo che il problema è particolarmente accentuato su chrome, un pò meno su firefox. Dite che ci sia un metodo per settare la velocità dello scrolling?
<fran_cesco> buonansera
<fran_cesco> ho un problema con la masterizzazione di ubuntu 14.04 da un pc con ubuntu 12.10
<fran_cesco> ho provato a seguire le istruzioni trovate sul wiki ma non esistono i comandi illustrati per la creazione da file iso
<fran_cesco> qualcuno può aiutarmi gentilmente?
<cristian_c> creazione?
<cristian_c> fran_cesco: che comandi ti servono?
<fran_cesco> si cristian_c
<cristian_c> -,-
<gen> Ciao sono nuovo di ubuntu ma dopo l'ennesimo rallentamento di w7 ho deciso di provare. Per lavoro ho bisogno di un client ftp dove fare download e upload di file per siti web. COsa mi consigliate?
<cristian_c> 'fran_cesco: che comandi ti servono?'
<fran_cesco> non c'è nessuna voce crea disco
<cristian_c> gen: occhio che ftp non è un protocollo sicuro
<cristian_c> di per
<cristian_c> di per sè
<cristian_c> fran_cesco: a cosa ti riferisci?
<cristian_c> fran_cesco: linka la guida
<fran_cesco> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<fran_cesco> se clicco sul file .iso col tasto destro non compare nessuna voce scrivi su disco
<cristian_c> fran_cesco: brasero è installato?
<fran_cesco> mmm non so scusa... controllo
<cristian_c> gen: ma ti serve un client o un server ftp?
<gen> client. In pratica io mi collego ai domini dei clienti www.sito.it o www.sitoy.it e pubblico il sito
<fran_cesco> grazie cristian_c credo che sia quello il problema ora lo installo
<cristian_c> gen: devi collegarti al sito e caricarci dei file?
<gen> yes
<akis24> gen: da ubuntu puoi usare filezilla  ma lo trovi anche per winz
<cristian_c> gen: utilizza openssh con tls, è più sicuro
<gen> filezilla mi da un errore 530
<gen> sebbene i dati siano corretti. GLI stessi dati con w7 funzionano
<fran_cesco> cristian_c risolto grazie
<fran_cesco> buona serata a tutti
<akis24> gen: su che sistema sei ora ?
<gen> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<akis24> gen: sulle impostazioni che voce hai per le connessioni ftp ?
<gen> impsotazioni di filezilla?
<akis24> gen:  si ovvio
<gen> host - porta - tipo di accesso - admin - password
<akis24> gen:  in tipo di accesso cosa è impostato ?
<gen> normale
<akis24> gen: hai firewall abilitato
<akis24> ?
<gen> dove lo vedo?
<akis24> gen:  nel menu delle impostazioni se hai la  voce " firewall "
<gen> non non ce l'ho
<gen> da riga di comando mi dice inattivo
<akis24> gen: dovresti postare  l'errore preciso quando tenti di connetterti  al sito  e metterlo su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | gen
<ubot-it> gen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gen> sudo ufw status
<gen> file zilla risponde questo: 530 Login autenthication Failed. Errore grave. Impossibile collegarsi al server
<gen> ho provato anche con crossftp e da lo stesso errore
<gen> ma sono sicuro che i dati sono giusti
<akis24> gen: prova a impostare la modalita'  passiva .. e considera che su linux o ubuntu in generale bisogna stare attenti a maiuscole e minuscole  quindi verifica bene i dati di accesso
<gen> fatto ma niente
<akis24> gen: hai provato con due client e il messaggio di errore è chiaro    Login autenthication Failed
<akis24> gen: elimina le connessioni impostate e rifalle e attento a scrivere bene
<gen> heheh fatto anche quello sto provando anche connessioni "nuove"
<gen> credo ci sia qualche parametro di ubuntu che non capisco
<akis24> !chat | gen
<ubot-it> gen: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gen> okkkk grazie
<akis24> gen: ultimo consiglio non è che sul sito di hosting ci sono impostati filtri di qualche genere ?  di nulla
<gen> ho circa 20 siti
<gen> vari hosting
<gen> tutti stesso errore
<gen> :)
<Maxiride> Buonasera, sto cercando di impostare una connessione VPN PPTP su kubuntu 15.10. Appurato di aver configurato tutto giusto e che nome utente e pass siano corretti l'area di notifica mi dice solo "Connesione VPN non riuscita". Como posso avere maggiori informazioni sul perchè fallisce la connesione?
<cristian_c> Maxiride: leggi il log
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<Maxiride> cristian_c: trovati, ma non mi dicono molto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14013509/
<cristian_c> 'non mi dicono molto' <- ah, no?
<Maxiride> cristian_c: non ne capisco il significato.. tutto qua
<lorenzo> ciao ho un problema con la scheda audio mi mi dice dummy output cosa devo fare?
<pluto> per cortesia mi sapete indicare qual'è il comando esatto per scaricare la musica da you tube? grazie
<caveat-> pluto: non e' che c'e' un esatto comando, piuttosto tu intendevi youtube-dl?
<pluto> si
<caveat-> qual e' l'errore?
<pluto> penso si riferisca all'url
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-15
<caveat-> succede con solo uno parrticolare o in genre?
<caveat-> pluto: in ogni caso dai, se non l'ahi ancora fatto:  sudo youtube-dl -U
<pluto> veramente non mi era mai successo stasera volevo scaricare un normalissimo filmato per poi convertirlo ma non me lo fa fare
<pluto> no io facevo sudo youtube-dl_
<caveat-> pluto: in ogni caso dai, se non l'hai ancora fatto:  sudo youtube-dl -U
<caveat-> e riprova
<pluto> u sta per l'url?
<caveat-> no, sta per 'U'
<caveat-> per aggiornarlo all'ultima release upstream
<caveat-> dopodiche' ritenta col download
<pluto> quindi dopo U DIGITO DIRETTAMENTE L'URL?
<caveat-> eh no, prima digiti:  sudo youtube-dl -U
<pluto> OK PROVO GRAZIE.
<caveat-> _dopo_: youtube-dl url-che-vuoi
<pluto> caveat, ho provato adigitare youtube-dl-u, mi dice comando non trovato
<caveat-> pluto: la U e' maiuscola, e c'e' uno spazio tra youtube-dl e -U, e sudo e' da anteporre al tutto
<pluto> caveat ho dato il comando mi appare:t looks like you installed youtube-dl with a package manager, pip, setup.py or a tarball. Please use that to update.
<caveat-> pluto:
<caveat-> su che distro sei?
<pluto> non capisco scusa
<caveat-> sei su ubuntu?
<pluto> si
<caveat-> sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<caveat-> pluto: aspetta
<caveat-> sudo apt-get update prima
<caveat-> e poi quello
<pluto> ok provo
<pluto> caveat ci sei
<pluto> ho fatto la procedura che mi hai consigliato ti mando su pastebin quello che appare
<caveat-> pluto: ok
<pluto> caveat ci sei ancora?
<caveat-> si'
<caveat-> pluto:
<pluto> hai visto l'errore?
<caveat-> pluto: quale errore?
<pluto> quello che mi è apparso a terminale dopo che ho cercato di scaricare con il comando youtube-dl
<caveat-> non l'hai postato
<pluto> ci riprovo
<pluto> caveat hai ricevuto?
<caveat-> pluto: no
<pluto> caveat niente?
<caveat-> direi di no
<pluto> postato come paolo regis
<pluto> nulla?
<tiger_blu> ciao
<tiger_blu> ho bisogno di aiuto
<linux65> ciao ho un problema con la risoluzione del monitor
<linux65> sapete come si aggiunge una risluzione
<linux65> ???? ho 640x480 come posso aumenatla
<linux65> nessuno lo sa
<linux65> chi mi aiuta
<xubu> buongiorno
<xubu> prima del login ricevo questo errore, rilevato dopo un aggiornamento e non saprei dire a che proprosito:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14025094/  l'errore è bloccante ed il sistema non si avvia. grazie per ogni contributo
<xubu> nobody knows?
<pluto> caveat- ciao
<Carlin0> !tizio
<ubot-it> non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<pluto> ok
<pluto> non funziona comando youtube-dl
<jester-> pluto: lo hai installato?
<pluto> si ho fatto sudo apt-get install e poi sudo apt-get install youtube -dl
<jester-> che comando dai
<pluto> youtube-dl_
<jester-> pluto: se non gli dici cosa deve scaricare come fa a saperlo
<jester-> pluto: youtubbo-dl linkdel porno
<pluto> ovvio dopo lo spazio copio url del video
<jester-> pluto: prova con sudo
<jester-> da qualche errore'
<jester-> ?
<pluto> provo dopo devo abbandonare
<Antonino> salve a tutti, sono qui per spremere come al solito le vostre meningi. Allora io ho Lubuntu 15.04, su una partizione apposita dell'HDD, da un po' di tempo a questa parte quando vado a cercare i file sulla partizione dove c'è windows mi da questo errore: http://pastebin.com/NrT6ti4i | non ne sono sicuro ma credo che in un attimo compreso tra la 7ima
<Antonino>  e la 8ava birra potrei aver premuto sul simbolino per rimuovere   un dispositivo per errore
<jester-> Antonino: il che significa che il tuo winzoz allo spegnimento non rilascia il filesystem ma fa il freeze
<Antonino> non apro windows da quando ho installato lubuntu
<jester-> Antonino: il problema è comunque quello prova ad aprirlo e poi non spegnere ma riavvialo
<Antonino> aspetta che entro col telefono e provo
<JollaSailor_Simo> ok sono sempre io antonino zuzzurello
<JollaSailor_Simo> nel grub per windows ho solo il recovery enviroment, cosa sarebbe?
<jester-> JollaSailor_Simo: devi avviare win poi invece che segnarlo rinvii e al gru vai in kinux
<JollaSailor_Simo> il problema è che non ho un modo di avviare windows ma solo il recovery
<jester-> YouNeverKnow: quindi vuol dire che win è a bottane?
<JollaSailor_Simo> apparentemente
<jester-> ma c'è la voce win in grub?
<JollaSailor_Simo> potrei provare a ripristinarlo conservando i dati utente, magari non mi cancella le partizioni ?
<JollaSailor_Simo> c'è solo windiws recovery enviroment
<jester-> JollaSailor_Simo: che è l ripristino del pc
<cristian_c> eh
<JollaSailor_Simo> eh già. ..
<jester-> JollaSailor_Simo: se da ubuntu fai sudo update-grub e non appare winz significa che è a mignotte, ti sei segato i files di avvio
<JollaSailor_Simo> provo
<jester-> o visto che non monta la partizione la stessa è rovvanata
<JollaSailor_Simo> ma se provo  a ripristinare windows mantenendo i file, mica elimina anche le partizioni?
<jester-> JollaSailor_Simo: se fai il ripristino porta il pc a fabbrica
<JollaSailor_Simo> eh non trova windows
<JollaSailor_Simo> yu hu
<jester-> JollaSailor_Simo: quindi win è andato
<JollaSailor_Simo> quindi volatili per diabetici
<JollaSailor_Simo> su qualche guida danno la colpa alla mancanza di os prober
<JollaSailor_Simo> possibile?
<cristian_c> JollaSailor_Simo: c'è una guida apposita per os prober, sul wiki
<cristian_c> vedi tu
<krabador> JollaSailor_Simo, con un supporto win, puoi cercare di ripristinare l'avvio di quell'installazione, da far vedere poi a grub
<JollaSailor_Simo> in che senso con un supporto win?
<krabador> secondo te?
<JollaSailor_Simo> se lo chies
<JollaSailor_Simo> chiedo éperche non mi é chiaro :P
<krabador> come installi ubuntu?
<JollaSailor_Simo> scudste gli errori di scrittura ma sono incapace cob le tastiere touch
<JollaSailor_Simo> con la pennema usb
<krabador> bene, un supporto ubuntu ;)
<JollaSailor_Simo> aaaaaah auel supporto haha
<krabador> :D
<JollaSailor_Simo> beh allora il problema rimane essendo windows 10 installato dal win update
<JollaSailor_Simo> su un netbook senza lettore cd haha
<krabador> eeeeh
<JollaSailor_Simo> bello non avere big money haha
<krabador> al di la dei soldi, potresti vedere le opzioni , al caricamento della partizione di ripristino...
<krabador> ma
<jester-> ms fornisce il tool per usb
<krabador> !windows | JollaSailor_Simo
<ubot-it> JollaSailor_Simo: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<JollaSailor_Simo> eh ma il problema é che non posso vedere le opzioni di ripristino
<JollaSailor_Simo> a meno che non riesca a fare la pennetta come dice jester
<JollaSailor_Simo> volete sapere una cosa divertente?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> JollaSailor_Simo: ti è stato il canale più appropriato
<cristian_c> sei offtopic
<JollaSailor_Simo> in realtà non credo proprio di essere ot, ma se lo dici tu, mi fido
<cristian_c> JollaSailor_Simo: ti è stato spiegato perché entrare in quel canale
<cristian_c> JollaSailor_Simo: qui il supporto ubuntu si ferma
<cristian_c> e ti sono state date tutte le informazioni del caso
<cristian_c> quindi se ti interessa risolvere veramente...
<JollaSailor_Simo> scusa se ho nominato windows ;) risolveró in qualche modo,  grazie a tutti comunque
<cristian_c> bah...
<vivailnatale> Buongiorno, sto provando ad installare da un pò un sistema operativo basato su linux, ho già provato Fedora, e dato che l'iso non si avviava, ho deciso di provare con Ubuntu , Kubuntu e Ubuntu Gnome. Con tutti e tre si avvia il programma di installazione, ma al momento in cui do il via il computer si blocca e l'installazione non parte. Ho un hp con
<vivailnatale>  un intel core i7 con istruzioni a 64-bit, e sono certo di aver scaricato la versione adatta al mio processore,. Qualcuno sa darmi una mano? Grazie in anticipo
<Carlin0> vivailnatale, e che errore da ?
<vivailnatale> nessuno in realtà, semplicemente non parte niente e il computer si blocca. Ho provato a scaricare un virtualizzatore per fare delle prove, ma evidentemente c'è un problema con la macchina, che riconosce il mio processore come un i686
<Carlin0> cosa intendi con "il computer si blocca "
<vivailnatale> che dalla scheda prima dell'avvio dell'installazione, quando premo installa si blocca del tutto e devo fare un reboot manuale, considera che lascio sempre il computer da sè quando avvio l'installazione, e quando torno è sempre alla scheda precedente
<Carlin0> vivailnatale, è un portatile ?
<vivailnatale> si
<Carlin0> quale ?
<vivailnatale> hp envy
<Carlin0> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<vivailnatale> Ho un hp envy 15 con un i7-5500U con architettura x64, Ram ddr3 da 8gb, una nvidia gtx 850m e sto provando tutte le versioni di ubuntu  che ho citato sopra sia versione 15.10
<vivailnatale> alla versione 15.10*
<Carlin0> vivailnatale, ma la live parte ?
<vivailnatale> nemmeno
<vivailnatale> si blocca anche li senza darmi messaggi particolari
<Carlin0> come la masterizzi ?
<vivailnatale> la monto su una usb flash con unetbootin o con rufus
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> cmq da come hai detto prima
<Carlin0> vivailnatale> che dalla scheda prima dell'avvio dell'installazione, quando premo installa si blocca del tutto e
<Carlin0> sembrava che almeno la live partisse
<vivailnatale> si ma la schermata iniziale me la da
<vivailnatale> poi sia che decida di provare la live
<Carlin0> vivailnatale> Buongiorno, sto provando ad installare da un pò un sistema operativo basato su linux, ho già provato Fedora, e dato che l'iso non si avviava, ho deciso di provare con Ubuntu , Kubuntu e Ubuntu Gnome. Con tutti e tre si avvia il programma di installazione,
<Carlin0> usa il programma consigliato per mettere la iso su chiavetta
<vivailnatale> perfetto
<vivailnatale> ti ringrazio
<cristian_c> vivailnatale: crea il supporto con universal usb installer
<Carlin0> al massimo torna qui
<cristian_c> o masterizza un dvd
<vivailnatale> ok provo entrambe
<vivailnatale> grazie mille!
<vivailnatale> gentilissimo
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> vivailnatale: e non dimenticarti di controllare l'integrità del file .iso
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<vivailnatale> ok
<vivailnatale> grazie ancora
<pluto> comando  youtube-dl mi da errore dopo che ho la versione 15.10 prima no problemi
<pluto> usato pastebin per descrizione errore
<alfredd> ciao, sto facendo delle partizioni con gparted. ma gparted è in inglese, potreste aiutarmi nei vati passaggi per piacere?
<alfredd> (vari passaggi)
<Versilia> io ho avuto un problema con thunderbird ma il problema nasce da ubuntu cosi scrivo qui: la partizione "Cantina" ora viene  montata su "/Cantina1" quindi tutti i programmi che puntavano li si sono scasinati
<Versilia> io ho avuto un problema con thunderbird ma il problema nasce da ubuntu cosi scrivo qui: la partizione "Cantina" ora viene montata su "/Cantina1" quindi tutti i programmi che puntavano li si sono scasinati
<Versilia> ma c'è qualcuno su questa chat?
<federicop> ciao a tutti
<federicop> vorrei installare ubuntu su pc con win 10
<pac> buon pomeriggio
<federicop> in dual bot
<federicop> ma ho puara di smichiare tutto
<federicop> il modello del pc è aspireE1-522
<pluto> ciao, ho il comando yuotube-dl che va in errore ho verificato l'installazione mi dice che è corretta ma non funziona qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<pac> allora ho collegato una sound blaster compatibile linux e regolarmente riconosciuta da Ubuntu ad un sintoamplificatore. Il collegamento è fatto tramite cavo ottico, ho provato diversi settaggi ma risulta sempre 2.1 io sto cercando di abilitare il 5.1. Ho già seguito la guida e modificato i parametri daemon.conf. Consigli?
<federicop> il pc e compatibile?
<pluto> youtube-dl
<Versilia> o ho avuto un problema con thunderbird ma il problema nasce da ubuntu cosi scrivo qui: la partizione "Cantina" ora viene montata su "/Cantina1" quindi tutti i programmi che puntavano li si sono scasinati
<unix64> salve
<unix64> ho un problema di risoluzone monitor
<Carlin0> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<unix64> ho un problem con i driver di nvidia
<unix64> vorrei istallarli
<Carlin0> unix64, e il problema qual'è?
<unix64> ho la risoluzione 640x480
<unix64> volevo aumentarla tipo 1920x1980
<unix64> come si fa
<unix64> uso ubntu 15.10
<Carlin0> unix64, dovresti avere in alto a destra un'icona che te li propone
<unix64> ma come si installano
<krabador> unix64, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il risultato di quest'ultimo
<unix64> description: VGA compatible controller
<unix64>        product: GT218 [GeForce 210]
<unix64>        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<unix64>        physical id: 0
<unix64>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<unix64>        version: a2
<unix64>        width: 64 bits
<pac> nel tentativo di ottenere il 5.1 ho perso completamente l'audio. Mi consigliate di reinstallare o esiste una via più breve? Grazie.
<krabador> "tentativo" ---> contestualizza.
<pac> krabador:
<pac> krabador: ops
<pac> krabador:  allora  ho installato una scheda audio sound blaster usb compatibile con linux e cercando di configurare la scheda ne ho fatto una sbagliata. Ma forse anche due!
<pac> questo comando serve solo rilevare o anche per abilitare la scheda audio? lsusb | grep -i audio
<davegarath> pac: lsusb fa la lista dei device usb che il sistema vede attaccati, il grep è u filtro per visualizzare solo quello ha audio ( -i insesitive )
<krabador> pac, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> aplay- l | pastebinit
<krabador> cat /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebinit
<pac> krabador: pasquale@pasquale-X555LA:~$ aplay- l | pastebinit
<pac> Comando "aplay-" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:
<pac>  Comando "aplay" dal pacchetto "alsa-utils" (main)
<pac> aplay-: comando non trovato
<pac> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> eeh, linux for human being.. .
<Carlin0> se gli dai i comandi sbaLLiati :P
<pac> krabador: scusa ma mi sono ritrovato fuori. Hai visto l'output?
<davegarath> pac: il comando giusto era : aplay -l  | pastebinit
<pac> davegarath: grazie riprovo
<krabador> esatto
<pac> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14028904/
<krabador> scusa l'errore di battitura
<krabador> <krabador> cat /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebinit
<pac> krabador: nessun problema!
<pac> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14028948/
<krabador> ok, le schede vengono viste. Allora pac , hai provato a vedere cosa dice la gi
<krabador> la gestione periferiche audio, nelle impostazioni?
<pac> krabador: la gi?
<pac> krabador: vado a vedere
<pac> krabador: tutto vuoto
<krabador> tutto vuoto?
<pac> krabador: esatto si
<krabador> pac, alsamixer
<krabador> vedi che dice
<pac> krabador: esattamente osa vuoi sapere da alsamixer
<krabador> le schede rilevate
<krabador> e per ogni scheda, la schermata di output
<krabador> che selezioni, per ogni scheda selezionata con f6, con f3
<krabador> !image | pac
<ubot-it> pac: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pac> krabador: 1 ha intel hdm
<pac> krabador: pardon hda
<pac> krabador: https://imgur.com/Z5fd3Go
<krabador> ok, come ti ho detto prima (presta attenzione),  f6
<pac> krabador: va bene però f6 non mi da niente
<krabador> pac, ok, con "<krabador> "tentativo" ---> contestualizza." intendevo che argomentassi "cercando di configurare la scheda ne ho fatto una sbagliata. Ma forse anche due!"
<pac> krabador: e nemmeno f3
<pac> krabador: ora non ricordo esattamente cosa ho fatto ma come ti dicevo avendo inserito una scheda audio usb 5.1 mi aspettavo di sentire ogni singolo diffusore dopo avere modificato il file daemon.conf
<krabador> "dopo avere modificato il file daemon.conf" ---> credi che non faccia parte di "contestualizza" ? ;)
<pac> krabador: certo però quello l'avevo modificato prima di inserire una nuova scheda e l'audio tramite l'hdmi funzionava, ma anche con la scheda audio andava ma solo in 2.1 e il mio malsano tentativo di farlo andare in 5.1 mi ha dato questo esito.
<linux64> non riesco ad alzare la risoluzione monitor
<krabador> pac, allora rimettilo com'era
<krabador> linux64, senti
<krabador> ti è stato chiesto di mandare 2 comandi
<krabador> hai incollato tutto
<linux64> quali
<krabador> e non era quello che ti era stato chiesto, in quanto se li avessi mandati in successione
<krabador> avresti avuto solo un link
<pac> krabador: il daemon.conf?
<krabador> linux64, quindi per favore, sta attento
<Carlin0> [16:43:00] <krabador> unix64, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Carlin0> [16:43:12] <krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<linux64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14029394/ ma dato questo
<krabador> ed era quello che ti era stato chiesto di incollare
<linux64> si
<krabador> eh
<krabador> non tutto il contenuto all'interno
<linux64> qual e il prossimo passo da fare
<krabador> linux64, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<linux64> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<linux64> Description: Ubuntu 15.10
<linux64> Release: 15.10
<linux64> Codename: wily
<krabador> linux64, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<krabador> linux64, non
<krabador> incollare
<krabador> tutto
<krabador> l'output
<krabador> dei
<krabador> comandi
<krabador> che
<krabador> ti
<krabador> vengono
<krabador> richiesti
<krabador> ok ?
<linux64> ok
<krabador> restituiscono un link
<krabador> quello devi incollare qui, a meno che non stai trollando
<linux64> nvidia-304
<linux64> questo
<krabador> ok , stai trollando, buon proseguimento
<linux64> io non sto tronallando nessuno
<linux64> voi mi avete detto di mettere senza output
<krabador> linux64, cos'è un link?
<pac> krabador: scusami da questo si può capire se si può risolvere o se si deve reinstallare? https://imgur.com/b6o8I2F
<ubuntu76> buona sera dovrei alzare la risoluzione qualche idea su come sistemare il tutto ?
<krabador> pac, nel momento in cui non sei nella condizione di rimettere i files che hai modificato, com'erano, ripristina
<pac> krabador: grazie mille!
<krabador> ubuntu76, e tu hai qualche idea su come seguire i comandi che ti vengono indicati=
<krabador> ?
<ubuntu76> kabador io sono il fratello di linux76  sono entrato qui perche lui 0 su ubuntu..
<ubuntu76> percui  ho riportato tutti i comandi da voi illustrati
<ubuntu76> ha dato il nome della scheda grafica piu gli output che voi avete detto di non incollare
<Carlin0> [17:31:32] <krabador> linux64, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<Carlin0> ubuntu76, incolla il link che viene prodotto dal comando
<ubuntu76> grazie ugualmente farro per conto mio  buona  continuazione..
<waspp> ciao ragazzi
<waspp> vado nel bios e non mi fa toccare il scure boot
<waspp> come faccio a mettere ubuntu?
<waspp> non so come fare il modello è aspireE1 522
<waspp> posso fidarmi di quello che si dice qua
<waspp> http://www.ilsoftware.it/articoli.asp?tag=Secure-Boot-e-Windows-a-cosa-serve-e-come-si-disattiva_12087
<federicop> ?
<krabador> federicop, lascia perdere
<krabador> federicop, scarica 15.10 , fa dvd , fallo partire per primo
<krabador> 64bit
<federicop> posso usare anche un chiavette usb?
<krabador> se fai un dvd è meglio , ma prova pure con la pendrive
<krabador> !usbwin | federicop
<ubot-it> federicop: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<federicop> grazie
<bizio> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con Ubuntu 14.04 LTS riguardante il wifi che non mi era mai capitato. Devo usare una rete accessibile a seguito di login dal browser. La rete però a volte salta e non riesco a riconnettermi, eccetto se riavvio il computer.  Ho provato facendo il tethering da cellulare e accade la stessa cosa. Cosa può essere?
<davide> ciao
<davide> ho installato ubuntu 15
<davide> faccio tutta la procedura ma quando avvio il computer non funziona niente
<jester-> cioè?
<davide> si accende, seleziono ubuntu
<davide> ma una volta acceso mi compare la scritta
<davide> fsck from util-linux 2.26.2
<davide> poi un altro lungo listato di codici
<davide> ma si blocca li
<jester-> fa lo scandisk
<davide> all'inizio?
<jester-> se si impianta la partizione è messa male o hd scassato
<davide> il computer è nuovo
<davide> quello serial console?
<jester-> certo al boot controlls sempre se la partizione non clean fa lo scandisk
<krabador> davide, notebook o fisso, e in dual boot con windows?
<davide> notebook che aveva free dos
<jester-> uefi o mbr?
<davide> al momento dell'installazione ho canellato freedos
<davide> credo uefi
<jester-> hai disattivato secure boot?
<davide> si
<jester-> prova e reinstallare con opzione usa tutto il disco
<davide> già fatto
<davide> la cosa strana è che alla fine dell'installazione
<jester-> comunque se fa lo scan e si impianta è partizione a bottane
<davide> dovrebbe riavviare ma invece diventa schermo nero e non fa più nulla
<davide> e se la partizione è a bottane?
<jester-> davide: prova ad avviare da recovery
<davide> ma se l'ho installato su tutto l HD non ci sono partizioni, giusto?
<jester-> e provi grafica sicura
<jester-> davide: una partizione c'è sempre
<davide> ok
<jester-> ne avrai 2 una linux e una swap
<davide> ma può essere per il fatto che non supporta linux?
<davide> ha 2gb di ram
<krabador> fa partire ul supporto di installazione, ma non per installare, ma sessione di prova, attacca un cavo lan ed entra qui
<krabador> davide, "non supporta linux" significa una marea di cose, e non un problema come il tuo
<jester-> davide: prova a vedere se recovery oarte
<jester-> parte
<davide> un cavo lan non ce l'ho
<jester-> davide: prova a vedere se recovery parte
<jester-> se no prova come dice krabador
<davide> volevo prima finire il memory test
<jester-> se non hai il cavo quantomeno userai la uaifai
<krabador> davide, fsck non è una questione di memoria
<jester-> ma vedi se il sistema parte
<davide> comunque prima avevo avviato in modalità recovery e s'era bloccato pure li
<krabador> davide, se le cose le dici prima
<krabador> come dire..
<krabador> si risparmia tempo
<davide> sorry
<krabador> carica sessinoe di prova, vedi se va la wireless di base, oppure apri terminale, digita software-properties-gtk , vedi nell'ultima tab a destra se puoi installare il driver per la wifi
<krabador> al che entri qui
<davide> al wifi si collega, almeno nell'installazione
<lasa81> ciao a tutti...sto cercando di installare serviio seguendo la relativa guida ufficiale trovata qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dlna/Serviio
<davide> ma dite che a questo punto mi convenga interrompere il memory test?
<krabador> !chat | lasa81
<ubot-it> lasa81: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> davide, ma sai leggere?
<davide> ed avviare in recovery?
<lasa81> ok krabador
<davide> intendeo sessione di prova
<jester-> davide: ma leggi quello che ti si scrive o fai le piroette per i cazzi tuoi
<davide> prima mi avete detto di far partire il memory test
<davide> e l'ho fatto
<davide> ci mette del tempo
<jester-> davide: ma detto
<davide> adesso l'ho bloccato e lo faccio ripartire in sessione di prova
<jester-> ti è stato detto di andare in recovery, e se non oarte provare la live e prova il sistmea
<davide> la prima cosa che mi avete detto di fare era lo scan disk
<jester-> davide: lo scandisk a quantohai detto lo fa da solo al boot e i impianta
<jester-> davide: va che il canale è pubblicamente loggato, puoi rileggere
<krabador> !log | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<davide> sentite non sono un esperto
<krabador> con questo , o semplicemente scorrendo la pagina della chat
<krabador> davide, questo ti esula dal leggere con attenzione , cio' che ti viene detto?
<jester-> non  che ci volgia poi molto a seguire e tre cose che ti si dicono
<davide> ok
<davide> sono entrato nella sessione di prova
<davide> adesso carica
<davide> dove posso leggere se il wifi funziona?
<jester-> comincia a vedere se arriva la desktop
<cecchini> :O
<davide> si è impiantato alla fase di caricamento doce c'è la scritta lubuntu
<davide> cosa vuol dire?
<jester-> davide: che il dvd ha errori o che il pc non è lubuntu digeribile
<krabador> davide, nel menu iniziale del supporto di installazione, premi f2 , selezioni italiano, premi f6, selezioni nomodeset, al che "prova lubuntu senza installarlo2
<davide> ok adesso provo
<davide> non so l'ho scritto prima
<davide> comunque è lubuntu 15.10
<davide> ma dite che con 2gb di ram
<davide> 2.16ghz di processore celeron
<davide> non riesca a far girare lubuntu?
<davide> comunque ho fatto quello che mi ha detto krabador e si è bloccato di nuovo
<davide> durante la schermata azzurra
<jester-> davide: controlla md5sum della iso
<krabador> esatto
<krabador> !md5 | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<curd> Dritto al punto, qualcuno sa spiegarmi cosa vuol dire che dei pacchetti "sono bloccati"? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14031704/
<davide> non so cosa sia
<krabador> davide, non ti piace proprio leggere, vero?
<davide> ho letto ora scusate
<jester-> krabador: che si perda la vista?
<krabador> jester-, era una diceria, l'avevano smentita, ma non mi aggiorno da un po'.
<davide> può essere che sia un errore nel Dvd?
<jester-> curd: sudo apt-get install wine
<davide> nel senso della procedura di masterizzazione?
<krabador> davide, file scaricato da internet e/o dvd masterizzto
<krabador> curd, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> curd, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<jester-> krabador: pero se trolla la cosa è plausibile
<curd> krabador: devo installare pastebin? cosa cambia dal link in cima alla chat?
<curd> jester-: sul sito di wine dicono specificatamente wine1.7 comunqe solo install wine ha funzionato! Che banalità..
<curd> grazie mille
<krabador> curd, sul sito wine possono dire quello che gli pare
<krabador> curd, devi fare riferimento al sistema in cui devi installare
<curd> krabador: controllerò di più la wiki di ubuntu-it allora
<krabador> quantomeno per quanto riguarda l'installazione di un pacchetto dal repository
<krabador> per altre problematiche di wine, guarda le loro risorse
<JollaSailor_Simo> qual'é il canale italiano dedicato a windows? l'ho dimenticato
<krabador> in bocca al lupo, in giro per il web
<krabador> !chat | JollaSailor_Simo
<ubot-it> JollaSailor_Simo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<curd> chiaro, avrei un'altra domanda più diciamo intellettuale. Su windows avevo un programma "revo uninstaller" che alla disinstallazione di un programma controllava se c'erano file\librerie\chiavi di registro orfane così da fare una vera e propria disinstallazione.
<curd> Su linux?
<krabador> curd, sudo apt-get autoremove, dopo la disinstallazione di un software
<davide> comunque lasciatevelo dire
<davide> siete un branco di stronzi
<jester-> ecchilo il pirla
<curd> ??
<curd> bha
<curd> comunque grazie
<curd> buona serata
<JollaSailor_Simo> non ha molto senso... ma se é felice lui son felici tutti
<JollaSailor_Simo> scusate credo di aver fatto un piccolo errore in qualcosa su gparted, ho formattato una pen drive,  ora é contornata in nero su gparted, me la segna come boot e non riesco s cambiarle il nome
<JollaSailor_Simo> premetto di essere abbastsnza incapace e soprattutto nuovo di lubuntu
<krabador> queste cose, in #ubuntu-it-chat, visto che tra l'altro ci sei
<JollaSailor_Simo> anvhe queste di gparted?
<krabador> si
<curd> rieccomi dopo poco xD Ho letto il man di autoremove, ma gestisce solo le cose installate tramite apt-get. Se invece ho installato delle cose tramite il vecchio ./configure make make install?
<curd> come posso rimuovere eventuali dipendenze così installae?
<krabador> " ./configure make make install " è compilare ed installare
<curd> sì ma mi pare di capire che autoremove non tenga traccia di installazioni fatte così..
<krabador> curd, quando hai imparato a compilare e installare quanto compilato , non hai visto la voce relativa all'installazione?
<krabador> curd, in ubuntu "installare" fa capo al suo gestore pacchetti
<curd> Ho compilato ed installato alcune librerie di gnupg per poi notare che c'era il paccheto Kgpg già pronto per usare gnupg. Volevo quindi liberarmi delle compilazioni ed installazioni che avevo fatto "a mano"
<curd> krabador:in che senso la voce relative all'installazione?
<krabador> curd, nel readme del sorgente che ci si appresta a compilare, , è indicato anche come disinstallare, se è stato realizzato decentemente
<krabador> "non hai visto la voce relativa all'installazione? " --->voce relativa alla disinstallazione
<curd> lol, sono andato troppo slanciato senza leggere tutto ^^
<krabador> curd, possono esserci piccole variabili
<krabador> per quello c'è il readme
<curd> chiaro, un'altra cosa però. Se compilo ed installo dei file scaricati, non sto passando peril gestore dei pacchetti. Quindi è come se non fossero tracciati per così dire..
<krabador> no, il gestore dei pacchetti non vede le cose compilate ed installate
<curd> quindi apt-get autoremove non pulisce eventuali dipendenze così installate. Dovrei segnarmi da qualche parte tutto ciò che compilo e installo per essere sicuro di rimuoverli tutti in futuro?
<rocks> sera
<rocks> qualcuno ne sa di qualcosa di DNS delegation tramite ripe?
<rocks> grazie.
<b00k3r> !chat | rocks
<ubot-it> rocks: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rocks> :)
<wow> Ciao ho appena installato w7 su una partizione del disco. Ora però non mi esce più il grub all'avvio per accedere a ubuntu. C'è un modo per ripristinarlo?
<alfredd> ciao, sto installando Lubuntu, e vi chiedo quale opzione scegliere per lasciare le partizioni esistenti?
<krabador> "altro"
<krabador> selezioni poi dove ti pare per installare.
<alfredd> ok
<wow> alfredd ma ubuntu di prassi poi ti fa scegliere dove andare all'avvio del pc?
<alfredd> krabador:   tre partizioni primarie due ext4 da 23, da 30 e una swap da1024 come mi avevi detto
<alfredd> lubuntu su quella da 23 poi mi dicesti di cliccare su change e journaling e punto di mount
<krabador> alfredd, se le ext4 sono per root ed home devi selezionare la root
<krabador> indicargli punto di mount / , selezionare la home, indicargli punto di mount /home
<krabador> andare avanti
<krabador> e amen
<alfredd> con gparted ho creato le tre partizioni, ma non so se sono root e home
<krabador> alfredd, lo decidi tu infatti
<alfredd> per root si intende dove vado a installare il sistema operativo?
<krabador> alfredd, ma c'è un'installazione dentro queste partizione?
<alfredd> no
<alfredd> oramai non c'è più niente
<krabador> e che le hai fatte a fare allora?
<alfredd> per mettere il sistema operativo in quella da 23GB
<alfredd> e i dati in quella da 33gb
<alfredd> e la swap per la ram
<alfredd> però non ho capito ora in questa schermata Tipo di Installazione come eseguire i tuoi suggerimenti
<alfredd> ho selezionato la partizione da 23gb poi clicco su change e appare una finestra dove non mi chiede il punto di mount
<alfredd> inoltre ho unaltro tasto "Device per installazione del boot loader"
<alfredd> in questa finestra cosa devo cliccare?
<krabador> posso chiederti
<alfredd> si
<alfredd> cosa?
<krabador> se adesso ti indico tutto e non lo fai, poi torni tra un paio di mesi chiedendo le stesse cose?
<alfredd> perchè dici così?
<alfredd> ho fatto tutto quello che mi hai detto"
<alfredd> sono perfino riuscito a fare le partizioni
<alfredd> ora mi sono intoppato su questa schermata
<krabador> alfredd, seleziona la partizione che vorresti usare per il sistema
<krabador> clicca su change
<krabador> seleziona "file system ext 4 con journaling"
<krabador> solo dopo , puoi settare il punto di mount
<krabador> questo vale pure per la /home
<jester-> punto di mount /
<krabador> poi "Device per installazione del boot loader" deve essere il disco, e non una partizione
<rocks> jester-: cioè l'amico tuo fa il coglione da 20 min e io devo essere kickato, come funziona sta policy?
<alfredd> ok. grazie.
<alfredd> scusa però non ho capito una cosa: nel punto di mount (per la partizione del Sistema Operativo) quale opzione devo scegliere
<alfredd> solo la slesh o /home
<jester-> alfredd:  /
<jester->  /home per la home
<jester-> usare ext4 journaled
<alfredd> ext con journaling l'ho fatto
<alfredd> ma nel punto di mount continuo a non capire che opzione scegliere
<jester-> alfredd: montare come / per il sistema
<alfredd> ok
<jester-> alfredd: montare come /home per la home
<jester-> formattare
<krabador> alfredd, punto di mount /
<krabador> alfredd, come , puoi controllare nel log del giorno in cui ne parlammo per qualche ora
<jester-> alfredd: quindi vai avanti che installa e non modificare impostazioni grub
<alfredd> ho salvato quella conversazione e la sto rileggendo, ma data la mia ignoranza, le tue indicazioni in certi punti ho dei dubbbi?
<krabador> me lo stai chiedendo?
<alfredd> no. (scusa ho digitato il punto interrogativo per errore!)
<alfredd> ok ho selezionato /
<krabador> perfetto, vai con la /home
<alfredd> questa / corrisponde alla root?
<krabador> si
<jester-> alfredd: tess / significa la root del sistema
<OmegaMicron> @alfred si , all'inizio di tutte le directory
<alfredd> la /home corrisponde a quella dell'"archivio dati" in cui salverò i miei files?
<jester-> alfredd: che ne sappiamo
<jester-> sei tu che devi saperlo
<alfredd> ok.  ritiro la domanda.
<jester-> alfredd: la homedell'urtente a quello serve ma intendi dati futuri o che hai gia
<alfredd> ora, fatta la root, devo fare la home sull'altra partizione?
<jester-> alfredd: se vuoi la home separata si
<alfredd> (i dati futuri!)
<alfredd> ok.
<alfredd> sempre file ext4 con journaling
<krabador> alfredd, si
<krabador> ti consigliai root ed home separate, in quanto hai meno problemi in caso di esplosioni atomiche
<alfredd> ecco si giusto. era proprio questo il motivo, ricordo,.
<alfredd> ora per la swap devo selezionare qualcosa?
<jester-> alfredd: no
<alfredd> perfetto. ora devo cliccare su installa?
<jester-> se hai una partizione piccirilla la prende lui
<krabador> vai avanti ed assicurati che bootloader finisca in disco e non in partizione
<jester-> alfredd: se vuoi installare direi di si
<jester-> a meno che hai la voce: piamoci un cafè
<alfredd> questo è selezionato in bootloader
<jester-> alfredd: non modificare il bootloader
<alfredd> OK
<jester-> che se lo metti su partizione poi non parte
<alfredd> ok
<alfredd> ho cliccato su installa
<jester-> bene
<alfredd> ma si è aperta un nuova finestra
<alfredd> "ritornare al programma di partizione"
<cristian_c> !image ! alfredd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'image ! alfredd'
<alfredd> "il file sistem su /dev/sda2 assegnato a / non è stato impostato per essere formattato
<cristian_c> !image | alfredd
<ubot-it> alfredd: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> alfredd: vai avanti
<alfredd> le directory contenenti file di sistema già esistenti in un punto di mount definito verranno eliminate l'installazione
<jester-> alfredd: vai avanti
<alfredd> ok
<alfredd> altra finestra
<jester-> alfredd: vai sempre avanti
<krabador> alfredd, spunta la formattazioe per entrambe e fai prima
<krabador> se le partizioni sono vuote, ignora allegramente i messaggi
<krabador> alfredd, tutto detto, nelle ore dell'altra volta
<krabador> che hai detto di aver salvato
<jester-> ma anche appena sopra
<jester-> [20:22:20] <jester-> alfredd: montare come / per il sistema
<jester-> [20:22:29] <alfredd> ok
<jester-> [20:22:30] <jester-> alfredd: montare come /home per la home
<jester-> [20:22:36] <jester-> formattare
<krabador> coraggio, che se tanto nella macchina non c'è nulla, non rischi di perdere nessun dato
<alfredd> ok
<alfredd> per la tastiera Italiana ci sono sei opzioni.
<alfredd> scelgo "italiana" semplice
<krabador> hai veramente bisogno che ti si indichi ogni singola cosa da cliccare?
<krabador> !installazione | alfredd
<ubot-it> alfredd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> chiedi se hai problemi.
<Antonino> ragazzi scusate il mio pc da quando ho lubuntu non legge più le schede SD sapete come fare? (é argomento di sta chat vero?)
<rocks> che lettore SD hai?
<rocks> controlla il chipset e googla vedi un po cosa trovi
<jester-> Antonino: domanda canonica: in winz va?
<rocks> domanda più che plausibile quella di jester-
<Antonino> sisi in win andava, provai a cercare i driver, ma con scarsi risultati
<jester-> Antonino: eh ma adesso in winz funza?
<Antonino> il mio winz é deceduto
<jester-> anche i lettori sd defungono
<Antonino> guarda io sono pressocché sicuro funzioni dato che era l'unica cosa che non ha mai dato problemi in sto pc haha
<jester-> Antonino: da lspci vedi il cipset e poi vedi su forum e helpubuntu
<Antonino> ok provo
<jester-> Antonino: o con sudo lshw
<Antonino> escono molte robe che non capisco, come riconosco il lettore di schede?
<magol> non mi funziona il lettore pdf mi va in crack il sistema
<cristian_c> magol: in crack?
<magol> si ubuntu mi si blocca completamente
<magol> quando deve leggere un formato pdf
<OmegaMicron> credo si dica "in crash"
<magol> si pardon
<magol> sto scaricando la versione 15.10
<magol> risolvvo????
<jester-> magol: prova
<jester-> da prova ubuntu senza installarlo
<magol> mi passereti il link
<jester-> magol: di cosa
<magol> prova ubuntu senza installarlo
<jester-> !installazione | magol
<ubot-it> magol: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !ubuntu | magol
<ubot-it> magol: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<jester-> magol: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FGrafica#Test_dell.27hardware_pre-installazione
<Maxiride> Ho da poco installato Kubuntu 15.10, ma sto avendo difficoltà nella navigazione internet, spessissimo mi viene fuori (con Firefox preinstallato) "Questo sito utilizza il protocollo HSTS [...]" non è stato posibile collegarsi. Unico via è il bottone "allontanarsi da questo sito" , che significa e perchè mi viene fuori?
<jester-> Maxiride: vuol dire che stai entrando nei postacci
<jester-> ma puoi prfenderti il ischio
<jester-> rischio
<Maxiride> jester-: postacci come duckduckgo, github ed eff? non penso proprio =)
<Maxiride> o torproject pure.. non sono postacci ;)
<futile> sera, sto provando a usare il sito omegle. quando appare la richiesta sopra la mia finestra di webcam se è possibile che il sito acceda alla mia cam e al microfono, non posso cliccare su quella finestra, rimane così in sospeso. qualcuno sa come sbloccare la situazione? ps ho ubuntu 14 ho provato sia con firefox che con un altro browser
<jester-> futile: il flash linux è obsoleto, installa google chrome da sito google
<jester-> e prova con cromo
<futile> provo
<Maxiride> jester-: grazie della futile risposta comunque.
<thealmighty> sera
<Carlin0> ci sei DevilJin ?
<DevilJin> si
<Carlin0> ok apri il terminale
<DevilJin> ok
<Carlin0> DevilJin,  sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> DevilJin, metti il risultato in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DevilJin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14038813/
<Carlin0> DevilJin, aspe che vedo una cosa ..
<domi> buona sera a vos!
<darions> c'è nessuno per una domanda rapidissima?
<darions> cristian_c ciaoooooooooo ci sei? sta volta sarò rapidissimo! :D
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<darions> ciao Carlin0 .. mi confermi che seppur ho ubuntu 64bit devo installare wine e impostare la compatibilità per il 32bit? grazie
<Carlin0> darions, mai usato wine ...
<Carlin0> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<cristian_c> darions: che devi fare con wine?
<darions> ciao cristian_c ... far funzionare alcuni programmi di win quali Office (purtroppo mi serve l'originale) e anche altri exe...
<cristian_c> e wine non è compilato a 64 BIT?
<darions> office l'avevo installato solo che non mi salvava i files e mi dava mille errori ... poi ho letto questa procedura (te la posto in quel modo che mi spiegasti)
<cristian_c> darions: come mai office originale?
<cristian_c> su wine
<Carlin0> darions, usa win fai prima
<darions> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14040541/
<cristian_c> 1)macchina virtuale, 2) libreoffice, 3) winz
<darions> Carlin0 ... usare win solo per office non mi pare il caso... non si risolve sempre tutto con questa risposta aimè troppo diffusa quando una persona cerca semplicemente di adattare un qualcosa che si può adattare a linux
<cristian_c> darions: si sceglie l'os per le applicazioni, non le applicazioni per l'os
<darions> cristian_c la macchina virtuale mi sta sulle scatole anche perchè dovrei ogni volta aprirla solo per office, libreoffice non mi è compatibile con tutti i files e spesso mi rovina le formattazioni... win ce l'ho in dual boot ma solo per le emergenze.. non lo uso praticamente perchè sto bene su ubuntu.... il problema è solo office e , se devo dirla t
<darions> utta, burraconline (che non è vitale... semplicemente ho visto che si installa)
<Carlin0> !info wine
<ubot-it> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu10 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<darions> cristian_c sono d'accordissimo con te ma, almeno nella mia esperienza, ho scelto ubuntu per stabilità e zero virus e non per le applicazioni ecco perchè l'unica cosa che vorrei è office .. cosa che vedo fattibile
<cristian_c> darions: se lanci la macchina virtuale, cosa c'è di più complicato rispetto a lanciare wine?
<Carlin0> darions, a quanto ne so non sempre gira office su wine , poi fai tu
<cristian_c> oltre che essere molto meno problematica
<darions> che office non lo devo lanciare da wine.... lo metto sulla barra e parte come un normale programma... la macchina virtuale  implica che io debba "accendere" win
<darions> non è istantaneo
<cristian_c> darions: beh, spetta
<cristian_c> darions: si può salvare lo stato della macchina
<Carlin0> darions, sei sicuro che giri ?
<cristian_c> senza doverla per forza avviare ogni volta
<darions> si cristian_c ma a discapito della ram... quando ripeto a me non interessa win ma solo office
<cristian_c> darions: in pratica la iberni... e vivi felice
<darions> Carlin0 si a me gira... solo mi dava un errore nel salvataggio ma la colpa era mia perchè non avevo configurato il tutto per bene
<cristian_c> darions: su win ci sono cose che girano ottimamente, cose che girano con correzioni, cose che girano male e cose che no  girano affatto
<cristian_c> wine
<cristian_c> non
<darions> oltretutto cristian_c nonostante il pc sia mio, spesso viene usato da altre persone e dovergli spiegare ogni volta che per usare office devono avviare la macchina virtuale rende il tutto più difficile...
<cristian_c> darions: sul sito di wine c'è un database con la lista di compatibilità delle varie applicazioni
<darions> sisi lo so... quello che volevo capire è se è indispensabile seguire quella procedura che ti ho detto prima per trasformare tutto in 32 bit o no
<darions> trovo la risposta consultando quella guida?
<cristian_c> darions: https://appdb.winehq.org/
<cristian_c> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17336
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-16
<darions> perfetto...adesso me li studio
<darions> grazie mille come sempre cristian_c e anche a te Carlin0 per la disponibilità! :)
<cristian_c> Create a clean 32 bit wineprefix for Office 2010 (use WINEARCH=win32 if on a 64 bit system).
<cristian_c> al punto 3 dell'howto
<darions> sisi è quella procedura che ti ho mandato prima in pastebin
<darions> perfetto chiarito tutto! :)
<cristian_c> These instructions assume you are familiar with the basics of using Wine and Linux, including running apps from the command line. If you are new to Wine and/or Linux, before proceeding further please familiarize yourself with the information in the FAQ, particularly the sections on creating a 32 bit wineprefix, running an installer, and using wineprefixes.
<cristian_c> aggiornato a luglio 2015, quindi molto recente
<darions> perfetto
<darions> grazie mille cristian_c e Carlin0 .... buonanotte
<pac> Buongiorno
<pac> Ho provato queste due guide http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/AbilitareSurround   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/PulseAudio/AbilitareSurround
<pac> considerando che il risultato ottenuto è stato l'annullamento totale dell'audio, quale delle due guide mi consigliate di seguire?
<pac> Buongiorno, dopo diversi tentativi di attivare il surround, ho dovuto riformattare tutto e reinstallare ubuntu 15.10, poiché l'audio era completamente sparito. Ora vorrei ritentare però non capisco se debbo seguire la guida di alsa o di pulseaudio o se sono la stessa cosa.
<pac> L'unica certezza è che quando avvio alsa daterminale non ci sono i cursori dei vari diffusori.
<pac> mi riallaccio al problema del surround esposto sopra, avrei trovato questa guida, che tra l'altro prevede l'utilizzo della mia scheda audio. Secondo voi la posso seguire? http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/activer_surround_sortie_digitale_sur_creative_xfi_usb
<pac> secondo voi installare untu 15.10, poi successivamente gnome shell da ubuntu software, può causare problemi audio?
<pac> avendo avuto problemi di connessione riposto la domanda. questo comando mi da problemi, cosa posso fare? rm -r ~/.pulse/
<pac> rm: impossibile rimuovere "/home/pasquale/.pulse/": File o directory non esistente
<Carlin0> pac le 2 guide da te citate riportano in basso la scritta " da revisionare" ciò significa che sono out of date
<Carlin0> [07:19:58] <pac> Ho provato queste due guide http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/AbilitareSurround   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/PulseAudio/AbilitareSurround
<pac> Carlin0: grazie mi era sfuggito!
<Guest39428> il sistema non installa la linfgua italiana
<gualdora> iao, ho preso da pochi giorni un Dell Inspiron 15-3552 con pre-installato ubuntu.L'ho acceso e configuato e tutto funzionava.poi è apparso un pop-up del tipo "aggiorna a 15.10" e l'ho fatto.
<gualdora> Il sistema non è riuscito a fare l'aggiornamento a dovere, s'è impallato varie volte, alla fine dopo vari restart è apparsa un'opzione tipo "ripristina ubuntu 14.04" e ho pensato , "ma si, tanto è uguale", un po' a rilento si è re-installato 14.04 ma non c'è stato verso di passare oltre un "applying ...(non ricordo cosa" e temo che fossero dei sett
<gualdora> aggi della scheda rete.Ulteriore re-start e tutto funziona tranne che non si vede nulla e dico nulla del wireless wi-fi, mentre si si vede il bluetooh funzionante. quel notebook non ha nemmeno una porta ethernet, quindi non so proprio che fare.aggiungo che sono alle primi passi con ubuntu.
<gualdora> ggiungo che al comando sudo lshw -C network appare "netwoks DISABLED".
<akis24> gualdora:  apri il terminale e dai   rfkill list all   e copia  il risultato su pastebin  e incolla il link della pagina qui in canale
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gualdora> soft bloked :no
<gualdora> hard blocked yes
<gualdora> non avendo rete e nemmeno porta ethernet sto usando un altro pc...
<akis24> gualdora: sudo rfkill unblock all    e poi ripeti il comando precedente e vedi che risponde
<akis24> gualdora: usa pastebin per favore ..
<gualdora> ti ripeto che sto usando un altro pc (windows) perchè quello che non va non ha rete
<akis24> gualdora: la risposta al comando ora ?
<gualdora> fatto unblock all e poi  list all e ancora hard blocked yes
<akis24> gualdora: hai tasto fisico per attivare il wifi sul portatile prova a premerlo  e dovrebbe attivarsi il wifi
<gualdora> è segnato insieme a "stamp" ma non si attiva
<akis24> gualdora: hai anche winz sul portatile ?
<gualdora> non so cosa sia. è un dell serie 3000 con ubuntu pre -installato
<akis24> gualdora: intendevo windows ...
<gualdora> no
<akis24> gualdora: anche se non accende led premi e poi controlla da network-manager se vede wifi
<gualdora> non ho led, e non riconosce nulla
<jester-> gualdora: hai  per caso una levetta da spostare per attivare la wifi?
<jester-> o tasto fn
<gualdora> nemmeno il bluetooth mi pare funzioni/funzoni bene, credo ci sia stato qualche problema mentre si re-installava 14.04
<gualdora> prima del problema dato dall'installazione fallita a 15.10 e ritorno a 14.04, per usare le fuzioni sotto agli "f1-f2, etc" dovevo premere
<gualdora> fn insieme a f12 per attivare e disattivare il wireless, ora no
<gualdora> nel senso che non va, e gli altri tasti alzano il volume, la lumisonità etc, anche senza fn
<gualdora> ma col tasto f12"stamp" salvo lo screenshot ma non attiva il wireless
<gualdora> ragazzi, esiste un modo per ripristinare quello che c'era prima
<akis24> gualdora:  il wifi è bloccato a livello hardware .. non soft  hai cambiato qualcosa sul bios ?
<gualdora> non son capace di fare nulla
<gualdora> rispiego.
<gualdora> arriva il pc.accendo e si configure tutto per bene (vede la rete , chiede la pw e si collega)
<gualdora> mi chiede "vuoi installare gli aggiornamenti?
<gualdora> accetto , e inizia ad installare 15.10
<gualdora> non va a buon fine, si blocca pesantemente
<gualdora> spengo e riaccendo il pc
<jester-> gualdora: hai pure winzoz installato?
<gualdora> mi dice vuoi tornare a 14.04?
<gualdora> dell inspiron ubuntu
<jester-> gualdora: hai fatto un avanzamento?
<gualdora> penso "sarà meglio tornare a 14.04" che andava
<gualdora> accetto di ripristinare 14.04
<jester-> gualdora: adesso cosa hai
<gualdora> 14.04
<gualdora> e mentre fa il setup s'inchioda su "appying" qualcosa
<jester-> ti conviene ripristinare
<jester-> allora
<gualdora> ok
<gualdora> come faccio a tornare a quello che avevo prima?
<gualdora> non ho fatto una copia .iso già che è un pc nuovo di zecca
<akis24> gualdora: scaricati la live della 14.04 e prova da live se funziona  e ripristini
<jester-> gualdora: ogni protatile ha una partizione di ripristino
<gualdora> please, consigliatemi, considerando che:
<jester-> al boot si piga un tasto Fx ma fai un backup dei dati che ti sega uttto
<gualdora> non ho dati, non mi interessa
<jester-> allora vedi di trovare il tasto fX da pigiare al boot per fare il ripristino a fabbrica
<gualdora> please, consigliatemi, considerando che:
<gualdora> 1. il pc in questione non ha nessuna forma di rete
<jester-> gualdora: a fabbrica funzera di sicuro, facile che abbiano messo qualche driver non di serie
<gualdora> 2. abito sperduto e  ho solo una chiavetta se non da 1gb
<jester-> gualdora: hai il man del pc?
<gualdora> faccio reset e ho due opzione f2 e f12
<gualdora> no
<gualdora> f2 è setup
<jester-> nel grub non appare la ripristino?
<gualdora> f12 boot mode mi pare
<gualdora> nel grub (premendo esc mentre appare la scritta dell) posso inserire dei comandi ma non appare nulla
<jester-> gualdora: da nuovo che versione di ubuntu aveva?
<gualdora> 14. qualcosa mi pare
<jester-> gualdora: se non appare nulla nel menu grub come avvii?
<gualdora> ora sono in boot mode
<gualdora> e mi dice Legagy options Hard Drive
<jester-> gualdora: cioè in recovery?
<gualdora> UEFI OPTIons
<gualdora> peeboot
<gualdora> ubuntu
<jester-> gualdora: hai dvd/usb della 14.04?
<gualdora> HDD1-UEFI OS
<gualdora> non ha neanche il dvd sto cesse
<gualdora> cesso!
<gualdora> Other diagnostic (fatto ma dice che tutto è ok)
<gualdora> enter setup
<jester-> vedi di trovare il man sul sito dell e vedere come ripristinare
<gualdora> peripheral device setting
<gualdora> bios flas update
<jester-> oppure ti serve la usb live
<gualdora> change boot mode setting
<gualdora> nessuno di queste opzioni mi può andar bene?
<jester-> gualdora: sicuro ha una partizione di ripristino con l'os originale a fabbrica, bisogna solo scoprire come avviarlo
<jester-> e sereve il manuale se al boot non vedi quale tasto FX pigiare
<jester-> o combinazione di tasti
<gualdora> ti ho detto f12 per il boot mode  e poi le opzioni dette qui sopra
<jester-> gualdora: purtroppo non ho la palla di vetro e non tutti i pc sono uguali
<gualdora> capisco. ma se da boot mode seleziono uefi options:ubuntu , come la vedi?
<gualdora> oppure bios flash update
<jester-> gualdora: http://askubuntu.com/questions/353233/restore-ubuntu-from-dell-laptop
<jester-> gualdora: se funza devi un apio di birre  a akis24
<akis24> eh siamo in tre lol
<jester-> gualdora: pigia shift e avvia
<gualdora> f8 non funziona
<jester-> gualdora: http://askubuntu.com/questions/353233/restore-ubuntu-from-dell-laptop
<jester-> gualdora: centra na sega F8
<gualdora> el va no
<jester-> gualdora: te cunvegn cercare il man
<gualdora> provato shut-down e poi a riaccenderlo premento shift...come nulla fosse
<jester-> il tasto da pigiare sarà un altro sul tuo
<jester-> gualdora: prova con esc
<gualdora> se premo esc va in grub ma devo inserire comandi non ho opzioni
<jester-> gualdora: tipo pc?
<eugenio_> ciao, non riesco a far scrivere il coredump di apache nella dir /tmp, nessuno ha idea?
<Versilia> come posso rinominare il punto di mount di una partizione?
<davegarath> Versilia: spiega meglio cosa vuoi fare
<Versilia> ho un problema perche una partizione che si chiama "cantina" e che ora punta a "cantina1" quindi tutte le app mi si sono scasinate
<davegarath> Versilia: apt-get install pastebinit
<davegarath> Versilia: cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<davegarath> Versilia: df -h | pastebinit
<davegarath> Versilia: incolla qua le url che ti hanno restituito i comandi
<Versilia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14049651/
<Versilia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14049669/
<davegarath> Versilia: sudo e2label /dev/sda7  | pastebinit
<Versilia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14049707/
<davegarath> Versilia: mount | pastebinit
<Versilia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14049716/
<Versilia> che succede davegarath
<davegarath> Versilia: sto cercando di capire come hai formattato sta partizione
<Versilia> davegarath: niente di speciale, è un pc con dual boot
<davegarath> Versilia: sì certo ma sta cantina1 è un FS. Di norma il sistema si preoccupa di montarti i dispositivi sotto /media utilizzando la label del FS in questione
<davegarath> Versilia: sembrerebbe che tu abbia modificato questa label e tocca metterla com'era prima
<davegarath> Versilia: per farlo occorre capire di che FS si tratta. Credo a questo punto sia un ntfs
<davegarath> Versilia: è una partizione che vedi sotto windows giusto ?
<Versilia> davegarath: siiii è ntfs .... prima andava... ti dico solo che quando apro "dischi" mi dice "il disco è ok, un attributo si è gustato"
<Versilia> davegarath: vuoi lo scren?
<davegarath> Versilia: no, fammi un: sudo ntfslabel /dev/sda7 | pastebinit
<Versilia> davegarath: sudo ntfslabel /dev/sda7 | pastebinit
<Versilia> davegarath: scusa
<Versilia> davegarath: The volume may be already mounted
<davegarath> Versilia: smontalo. sei capace ?
<Versilia> si
<davegarath> Versilia: smonatlo e ridai il comando
<Versilia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14049820/
<davegarath> mmm
<davegarath> Versilia: sì prova a darmi lo screen
<Versilia> da dove che imagebin non va più?
<davegarath> !image | Versilia
<ubot-it> Versilia: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Versilia> https://imgur.com/Tisb6uM
<Versilia> davegarath: l'unica cosa grossa che ho fatto ultimamente è installare clamtk l'antivirus, perchè dovevo controllare dei file win che avevano un virus.
<alfredd> ciao, ho installato Lubuntu. mi potete aiutare a far funzionare la stampante per piacere?
<Versilia> davegarath: ci sei?
<davegarath> Versilia: rimonta il volume, poi dai un:  dmesg | pastebinit
<davegarath> Versilia: dai anche un:  grep -Ri cantina /etc/udev | pastebinit
<Versilia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14049979/
<Versilia> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<davegarath> Versilia: smonta il volume, poi dai, parentesi incluse:  ( mount ; echo -e "-----" ; ls -l /media/simone/ ) | pastebinit
<Versilia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14050014/
<davegarath> Versilia: sudo rmdir /media/simone/Cantina
<davegarath> Versilia: poi rimonta il device
<Versilia> de
<Versilia> davegarath: doverebbe andare
<davegarath> Versilia: l'ha montato giusto adesso ? mount | pastebinit
<Versilia> davegarath: ora va
<davegarath> Versilia: bene
<Versilia> davegarath: cos'era successo?
<davegarath> Versilia: qualcuno ha creato la dir /media/simone/Cantina... udev cerca di montare il device con la label Cantina ma ha trovato la directory già presente quindi ci ha aggiunto un 1
<davegarath> Versilia: la dir non deve esistere la crea udev prima di montarci i FS
<Versilia> capito
<davegarath> Versilia: da quello che vedo è stata creata il 13 dicembre....
<Versilia> davegarath: la sera dell'antivirus
<Versilia> davegarath: lo cancello?
<davegarath> Versilia: cosa ?
<alfredd> ciao, non funziona la stampante; i dischi di installazione sono per windowa. c'è qualche modo per risolvere? grazie.
<Versilia> davegarath: te l'ho scritto, ho installato clamtk perchè mi hanno portato dei file infetti e volevo vedere se potevo pulirli
<davegarath> Versilia: se ora la monta giusta non dovresti fare più nulla se il problema era che ti montava Cantina in Cantina1 è stato risolto e non devi fare più nulla ;)
<Versilia> davegarath: grazie
<davide1> caio
<davegarath> tizio
<Carlin0> !caio
<ubot-it> Caio! Bnevenuto ni #ubutnu-ti-cath
<davide> ciao
<davide1> oops
<Guest39456> larini
<caneluponero> ho acquistato una epson WF 7620 con ubuntu stampa sbiadito
<janSilvo> ciao!
<gualdora> Ciao, già sta mattina c'ho provato in vari modi seguendo consigli della chat.Dopo un tentativo fallito di aggiornare il mio dell inspiorn 3552 a 15.10,
<gualdora> la macchina mi ha detto se volevo ripristinare 14.04. ho accettto.
<gualdora> da quel momento non ha più funzionato la scheda wireless.
<gualdora> e considerate che quel pc non ha ethernet, infatti scrivo da un altro pc
<gualdora> quindi non posso copiare le risposte degli script
<gualdora> Allora.Ho fatto tramite"dell recovery" un tentattivo per ritornare alla situazione di default, ma non cambia nulla, anzi. Vorrei provare a re-installare da zero 14.04, l'ho scaricato su questo pc, poi copiato su una usb ma non viene riconosciuta al momento del "boot mode".
<gualdora> Inizio ad avere la sensazione che sia la scheda wifi che non va, come posso verificare? Ora però se digito rfkill list mi dice che tutto funziona, mentre prima diceva HW disable.Aiuto!
<Carlin0> non puoi passare dalla 14.04 alla 15.10 direttamente
<akis24> gualdora: riconfigura la connessione da network-manager come detto stamattina ..
<gualdora> non so.il pc ha 2 gg. l'ho preso con ubunto pre-installato direttamente dalla dell
<gualdora> non vede nulla il nw manager
<gualdora> per intenderci non c'è nemmeno l'icona wireless vicino all'indicatore batteria
<cristian_c> preinstallato?
<cristian_c> gualdora: con quale release?
<gualdora> si preinstallato. non ricordo, l'ho acceso la prima volta, ha configurato tutto e tutto andava
<gualdora> poi la macchina mi ha chiesto "vuoi aggiornare il software" ho pensato "ma si"
<gualdora> e li è iniziato il calvario
<Carlin0> e ti hanno venduto un pc senza scheda ethernet ?
<gualdora> si questo non l'ha
<cristian_c> Carlin0: ora diversi ultrabook non hanno la presa
<cristian_c> porta
<cristian_c> tanto sono sottili
<Carlin0> bella ca**ata
<cristian_c> gualdora: allora
<cristian_c> gualdora: quante partizioni ti ha messo dell nel disco?
<gualdora> fermi un secondo scute
<gualdora> scusate
<gualdora> come detto ho fatto una copia del disco per ripristinarlo
<cristian_c> disco?
<cristian_c> te l'ha fornito dell?
<gualdora> immagine del SO
<gualdora> non ha nemmeo il lettore DVD
<cristian_c> fornito/a
<Carlin0> ubuntu lo trovi in rete .. non è quello il problema
<gualdora> dicevo, ora non funziona nemmeno il dell recovery
<cristian_c> gualdora: dove hai preso l'immagine dell'os?
<cristian_c> ahhh
<cristian_c> gualdora: quindi hai la partizione di recovery di dell
<gualdora> non so cosa sia una partizione
<cristian_c> quella devi usare
<Carlin0> gualdora, ma scusa un a cosa .... il pc ha 2 giorni ?
<gualdora> si
<Carlin0> portalo in assistenza
<cristian_c> beh
<cristian_c> anche una telefonata a dell
<cristian_c> se il problema è software
<gualdora> allora, dell non ha negozi
<cristian_c> gualdora: però ha un servizio di assistenza
<cristian_c> dedicata, anche moltovbuono
<gualdora> ho telefonato e mi ha risposto un tipo che neanche parlava italiano al quale ho detto
<gualdora> dopo un tentativo fallito di aggiornare ubuntu l'ho riportato a 14.04
<cristian_c> gualdora: sì, tendenzialmente tutte le aziende delocalizzano l'assistenza
<gualdora> e mi ha detto "quale versione di windows" hai?
<gualdora> gli ho detto "non ho windows, la macchina me l'avete venduta voi con ubuntu"
<gualdora> risposta "capisco, ma quale versione di windows hai?"
<gualdora> ho messo giù
<cristian_c> gualdora: beh, quello che ti possono dire è come ripristinare la versione preinstallata tramite partizione dell recovery
<cristian_c> ovvero l'immagine dell'so
<gualdora> l'ho fatto perchè c'è un'app immediata
<Carlin0> hai 2 anni di garanzia ... il pc ha 2 giorni , mi pare giusto sfruttarla
<cristian_c> gualdora: quando si ha anche fare con l'assistenza si indica il nome del prodotto, dove e come è stato acquiatato, ecc..
<gualdora> ma il primo ripristino ha funzionatato senza riattivare il wifi, al secondo R.I.P non va piu nulla
<gualdora> certo che gli ho dato il codice, e infatti anche io se vado sulla pagina dell col codice vedo i dati della mia macchina..
<gualdora> ora la questione:
<gualdora> come capisco se è hw o sw il problema?
<Carlin0> portalo a loro gualdora
<Carlin0> non mettere la mani tu
<cristian_c> quoto
<cristian_c> anche perché sul pc ci sono dei sigilli
<gualdora> ma chi lo apre
<cristian_c> che se li si rimuove, decade la garanzia
<gualdora> ora, il pc dopo N restart perchè non andava su l'immagine SO da USB sta facendo da solo un
<gualdora> "Your system seems to be having trouble starting.Dell SupportAssist is scanning your hadware for a possible cause
<cristian_c> gualdora: hai un supporto live usb?
<akis24> gualdora:  chiedi semplicemente come avviare la procedura per  ripristinare ubuntu all'avvio del sistema e poi reimposti la connessione e il resto epotresti avviare ancje il disco live per verificare che tutto funzioni
<cristian_c> tanto per capire la situazioje
<akis24> anche*
<gualdora> non capisco bene cosa mi state dicendo.cmq, accendendo premo f12 e mi dice boot mode
<gualdora> li riconosce la usb e scelgo quell'opzione
<gualdora> sembra vada fino infondo, in realtà si ferma a "copying log file"
<gualdora> la prima volta l'ho spento dopo mezz'ora che era bloccato su copying log file, l'ho riacceso, ha fatto tutto il setup,
<gualdora> con tanto di nome, pw, etc (ma non della rete wifi come la prima volta che l'ho acceso appena consegnato)
<gualdora> e anche ad installazione terminata non vedeva nessuna rete, nessun wifi, non c'è l'icona wifi vicino all'indicatore della batteria,
<gualdora> allora ho pensato di riprovarci.... non è piu andato, ma proprio nel senso che non arriva piu infondo, non mi fa configurare niente
<gualdora> appare una schermata con mille comandi uno dei primi è kernel panic
<Carlin0> gualdora, ora stai usando un pc con win ?
<gualdora> un altro pc
<gualdora> quello ha solo ubuntu
<Carlin0> con win ?
<gualdora> si quello che uso ora ha win
<Carlin0> gualdora, potresti creare una chiavetta live per vedere la situazione sull'altro
<gualdora> cioè?
<sampei> buona sera
<gualdora> buona sera
<akis24> gualdora: hai scaricato la iso di  ubuntu si o no ? l'hai masterizzata su disco oppure usb ?
<gualdora> si
<akis24> si cosa disco oppure usb ?
<gualdora> l'ho provata a copiare diretta su usb ma mi pare di capire che non funziona così.
<cristian_c> eh, no
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<gualdora> ora ricordate che la macchina che uso è win10, quella ubuntu è morta del tutto
<cristian_c> !usbwin
<akis24> !usbwin | gualdora
<ubot-it> gualdora: please see above
<akis24> ecco pure il bot ci si mette
<gualdora> ma voi credete che sia un problema di SO e non di HW?
<Carlin0> gualdora, e chi lo sa
<cristian_c> gualdora: ti si è suggerito di fare un supporto live
<cristian_c> per rendersi conto di diverse cose
<cristian_c> tra cui la situazione del disco
<gualdora> supporto live?
<cristian_c> gualdora: hai letto i link postati prima?
<gualdora> intendi installare da zero 14.04 da usb?
<gualdora> ok
<Carlin0> !usbwin | gualdora
<ubot-it> gualdora: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> gualdora, uso sto programma per mettere la iso su chiavetta
<gualdora> adesso quel minchia di Dell Support Assist dice che sta controllando l'hw per risolvere i problemi, e dice che manca 1H e 40 min...
<cristian_c> gualdora: c'è una modalità di boot di ubuntu, che non ti obbliga a installatlo, per utilizzarlo
<gualdora> ormai sarà domani
<gualdora> ah capisco.dici di usarlo da USB senza installarlo per capire che ha la macchina
<gualdora> ovviamente domani mi serviranno i comandi
<Carlin0> gualdora, ma fammi capire : ti stanno controllando il pc da remoto ?
<gualdora> no no
<Carlin0> [22:29:17] <gualdora> adesso quel minchia di Dell Support Assist dice che sta controllando l'hw per risolvere i problemi, e dice che manca 1H e 40 min...
<Carlin0> e cosa volevi dire ?
<gualdora> ti ho detto che dopo che la secondo volta che ho provato il dell recovey , non si è piu avviato il SO , la macchina mi ha chiesto se volessi usare quella funzione per capire che problemi hw ci fossero
<gualdora> ho accettato.
<Carlin0> capito
<cristian_c> gualdora: in teoria, il dell recovery dovrebbe riportare la macchina allo sto di fabbrica
<cristian_c> gualdora: se ciò non avviene, un motivo ci sarà
<cristian_c> e servono maggiori info , per capire che pasticcio s'è creato
<gualdora> la mia teoria è questa
<cristian_c> le info che hai dato non sono sufficienti a farsi un 'idea, senza dati concreti
<cristian_c> gualdora: non supporre cose
<gualdora> ok
<cristian_c> vediamo come sta mesao il disco innanzitutto, appena possibile
<cristian_c> e poi possiamo ipotizzare
<Carlin0> gualdora, intanto se hai scaricato la iso di ubuntu puoi preparare una chiavetta col programma che ti è stato indicato
<gualdora> potrei anche fermare il processo di controlla HW che il pc sta facendo (ora mancano 1h e 38 minuti, quindi non molto reale il tempo)
<gualdora> ma mi pare poco sensato,no?
<gualdora> sto già preparando la chiavetta.
<cristian_c> gualdora: nel mentre, controlla anche l'hash del file .iso, che non si sa mai
<cristian_c> !md5 | gualdora
<ubot-it> gualdora: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<gualdora> cmq a me pare che il dell recovery fa una copia dell'immagine in quel momento e non "to factory setup"
<Carlin0> strano che ci metta 2 ore però ...
<gualdora> ho scaricato e sto mettendo su chiavetta 14.04
<Carlin0> gualdora, ma per curiosità , che modello è sto dell ?
<gualdora> 3552
<gualdora> inspiron
<gualdora> se guardi sul sito dell è l'unico con ubuntu pre-installato
<gualdora> io ho realtà ho preso quello perchè ho detto "non ne capisco una mazza, almeno è già installato"...
<gualdora> ed eccomi qua
<gualdora> chiavetta pronta
<gualdora> domani proverò
<akis24> gualdora: imposta il bios per avviare la usb come prima periferica di boot
<gualdora> non so cosa voglia dire
<akis24> gualdora:  mi sa' che qualcosa dovrai leggerla anche
<gualdora> sto leggendo tutto quello che scrivete ma ci sono dei termini che non capisco
<akis24> gualdora:  come pensi di provare e poi installare se non avvii la usb ?
<cristian_c> gualdora: se è già pronta, che aspetti?
<gualdora> ah-ah!
<gualdora> dite a me che non leggo? =)
<cristian_c> gualdora: una volta avviato da uab, scegli 'try ubuntu without installing it'
<cristian_c> gualdora: per rispondere alla questione di prima, se la recovery è su una partizione separata,
<gualdora> ora, il pc dopo N restart perchè non andava su l'immagine SO da USB sta facendo da solo un
<gualdora> "Your system seems to be having trouble starting.Dell SupportAssist is scanning your hadware for a possible cause
<cristian_c> non fa il backup del sistema mentre lo stai usando
<Carlin0> gualdora, stavo guardando ... http://www.dell.com/it/p/inspiron-15-3542-laptop/pd la porta ethernet c'è
<gualdora> anche tu?
<gualdora> stamattina sul forum un'ora per dimostrare che non ce l'ha...
<gualdora> il mio è 3552
<gualdora> saprò vedere se ha una porta ethernet...così grave non sono =)
<cristian_c> gualdora: c'è poco da discutere, sicuro di aver masterizzato la .iso scaricata da sito ubuntu con un9versal usb inataller
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> gualdora: e hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<gualdora> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<gualdora> scusa,dicevo che ho usato questo usb installer
<cristian_c> il link lo conosciamo
<vii> ciao
<vii> akis24: non devi bannare solo perché ti sono antipatico
<cristian_c> vii: lo sai in che canale sei?
<akis24> vii: sei in supporto se ha bisogno di aiuto bene ..
<gualdora> domani quando finirà quel controllo che la macchina sta facendo sull'hw proverò a fare "try ubuntu without installing it"
<gualdora> e vi aggiornerò.
<cristian_c> ok
<gualdora> ah, il controllo dell'hash anche per 14.04?
<gualdora> se si avendo solo windows, quale sw uso?
<Carlin0> !md5 | gualdora
<ubot-it> gualdora: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<Carlin0> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/MD5SUMS
<vii> qui ti compordi a regola , solo perché il canale è loggato ???  quindi qui sei meno sceriffo, va be,   mi servirebbe sapere se in questo canale è possibile avere supporto per configurare un joypad su ubuntu 14.04? grazie
<dasdsa> p
<dasdsa> perchè
<dasdsa> akis24:puoi aiutarmi tu ?
<akis24> dasdsa:  su cosa ?
<dasdsa> sulla configurazione di un pad
<akis24> dasdsa: per caso leggevo qui se ti puo' essere utile http://askubuntu.com/questions/32031/how-do-i-configure-a-joystick-or-gamepad
<dasdsa> akis24: grazie del supporto vado a leggere , ti aggiorno dopo
<akis24> di nulla
<gualdora> a domani
<gualdora> ciao
<dasdsa> akis24: ho provato ad usare jstest-gtk ma non sono riuscito a mappare il pad...
<dasdsa> akis24: o un problema ad accedere alla chat libera mi compare  Sei stato bandito da #ubuntu-it-chat: potete aiutarmi ?
<akis24> dasdsa:  aspetta .. un attimo
<akis24> dasdsa:  prova ora
<dasdsa> akis24:  adesso funziona grazie1000 uu :)
<akis24> di nulla dasdsa
<gigirock_> ecco fatto sistemato tutto...
<gigirock_> erano i driver nvidia che sminkiavano tutto
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-17
<gualdora> buongiorno
<gualdora> ieri ho lottato tutto il giorno per avere in qualche modo il mio pc almeno in parte funzionante in seguito a vari re-boot da chiavetta perchè il wifi non funzionava
<gualdora> ripeto, il mio pc è dell inspiron 3552 con ubuntu pre-installato (no windows) SENZA ethernet, quindi sono senza connessione
<gualdora> ora, almeno sono riuscito a avere il pc operativo con ubuntu 14.04 installato
<gualdora> continua il problema della scheda wireless
<gualdora> al comando rfkill tutto è ok
<gualdora> al comando sudo lshw -C network dice
<gualdora> network disabled
<gualdora> descriptiona wireless interface
<gualdora> product RTL8723BE....
<gualdora> e altre cose
<pac> Buongiorno vorrei risolvere questo problema ma non trovo la soluzione in rete. http://imagebin.ca/v/2QEetwWbGCbP
<janSilvo> ciao a tutti!
<Guest31492> ciao
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Guest31492> drprogramma messagistica con ubuntu 15.10 e winndows 10
<akis24> Guest31492: spiega meglio che intendi dire ?
<Guest31492> cerco un progr.messagistica per i lmio ubuntu 15.10
<Guest31492> e il mio amico ha windows
<Guest31492> dobbaimo avere tutti e dur lo stesso programma
<Guest31492> x messagiare
<Guest31492> chiedo??
<akis24> Guest31492:  tipo skype ?
<Guest31492> si
<Guest31492> esiste solo skype o qulcosa di altro
<krabador> esistono anche le e-mail
<Guest31492> ma va
<Guest31492> lo so
<Guest31492> poi esiste un progr...x mandare sms cun linux
<krabador> in base al telefono che hai, ci sono software che permettono di connettersi col proprio telefono ed eseguire operazioni , tra cui mandare sms
<krabador> ma , Guest31492
<krabador> !chat | Guest31492
<ubot-it> Guest31492: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest31492> ok..grz
<janSilvo> una domanda: a un po' di tempo non è più possibile integrare il global menu in alcune applicazioni java (ad esempio PhoStorm) o qt (Rstudio) perchè, a quanto ho capito, questo tipo di integrazione è stata deprecata perchè dava problemi. Qualcuno sa se in futuro questo problema verrà risolto?
<janSilvo> o cmq se esiste un modo (abbastanza stabile) per ovviare al problema?
<janSilvo> c'era un workaround con le vecchie versioni di Rstudio (basate su qt4) che ora con la nuova versione non funziona più
<jester-> janSilvo: chiedere in #ubuntu-it-dev
<janSilvo> grazie jester
<lfredd> ciao, ho problemi con la stampante. il driver sono solo per windows. mi date una mano. (ho Lubuntu)
<Carlin0> lfredd, che stampante è?
<lfredd> hp deskjet f380
<Carlin0> lfredd, hai provato a collegarla ?
<lfredd> si
<lfredd> più volte
<lfredd> ha sempre funzionato.
<Carlin0> e non viene riconosciuta ?
<lfredd> a un certo punto non la riconosce più!
<lfredd> ho provato ad andare in impostazioni stampanti e non risulta.
<lfredd> eppure io non ho cambiato niente nel pc!
<lfredd> (*non risulta nessuna stampante collegata, ma i cavi sono tutti ok: alimentazione, power on, ecc e la stampante ha sempre funzionato!))
<Carlin0> e ma in impostazione stampanti prova a fare aggiungi e vedi un po se la trova
<lfredd> si ci provo
<lfredd> accendo prima la stampante?
<Carlin0> ovvio
<Carlin0> la colleghi e la accendi
<lfredd> nella finsetra non è inserito il nome della mia stampante.
<lfredd> c'è ""inserire l'URI"
<lfredd> e una serie di "stampanti di rete"
<Carlin0> ok chiudi quella finestra e apri un terminale
<lfredd> si
<Carlin0> lfredd, sudo apt install pastebinit
<lfredd> si.
<lfredd> scusa. io sono in lubuntu
<Carlin0> lfredd, dpkg -l | grep hplip | pastebinit
<Carlin0> è lo stesso lfredd
<lfredd> e trovo in sistema. ux-term e x-term
<Carlin0> c'è lxterminal
<lfredd> quale apro?
<lfredd> no
<Carlin0> si
<lfredd> devo cercare in "strumenti di sistema"?
<Carlin0> esatto
<lfredd> ho solo UXTerm
<lfredd> e UTerm
<lfredd> anzi XTerm (invece che UTerm)
<Carlin0> lfredd, premi alt + f2 , ti si apre una finestrella ci scrivi dentro lxterminal e dai invio
<lfredd> ho provato con alt+f2
<lfredd> non si apre nessuna finestra
<Carlin0> lfredd, sicuro di avere lubuntu ?
<lfredd> si
<matrix123> ciao
<Carlin0> a me pare di no
<matrix123> a seguito di aggiornamento Ubuntu mi è scomparsa barra laterale desktop e icone
<lfredd> io ho seguito tutte le istruzioni per Lubuntu
<matrix123> ce un modo per ripristinare il tutto?
<lfredd> ho avviato più volte il cd in live e c'era sempre scritto Lubuntu!
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<matrix123> grazie
<lfredd> Carlin0: uno tra i due UXTerm e Xterm non va bene?
<Carlin0> lfredd, qui si da supporto solo a ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<Carlin0> cosa che tu non hai a quanto pare
<lfredd> e allora? Lubuntu è una derivata ufficiale?
<lfredd> Ho masterizzato il cd dal sito di Ubuntu!
<Carlin0> si ... ma se tu avessi lubuntu avresti lxterminal e premendo alt + f2 ...
<lfredd> e forse non funziona la mia tastiera!
<Carlin0> troppe cose non coincidono lfredd
<lfredd> io so solo che ho preso tutto dal sito ubuntu!
<lfredd> e mi hanno seguito qui per la verifica del file scaricato, per la masterizzazione, per la partizione del HD, e per l'installazione!!!
<lfredd> quindi stai facendo illazioni infondate.
<lfredd> verifichiamo insieme se c'è qualche errore/problema sul mio sistema, ma che io abbia una derivata non ufficiale non è vero!!
<lfredd> Carlin0: ci sei?
<lfredd> ..ma almeno una risposta!!
<ennior> salve a tutti. sono un neofita e vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio asus f555ld
<ennior> essendo un intel, devo scaricare una versione 32bit?
<ennior> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ennior> oooo.. c è  nessunoo
<ennior> :Dù
<unix78> salve ho messo hdmi su ubuntu non mi salva la risoluzione monitor
<unix78> aiuto
<krabador> unix78, esci solo in hdmi?
<unix78> si
<unix78> praticamente non mi salva la risoluzione che ho messo
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> xrandr | pastebinit
<krabador> entrambi da terminale
<krabador> l'ultimo produrrà un link , incollalo qui
<unix78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14074337/
<krabador> hai attaccato in hdmi ad un monitor che supporta la risoluzione che vuoi impostare?
<krabador> sei sicuro?
<unix78> 1024x768 questa soluzione supporta il mio monitor
<unix78> mi aituti
<krabador> sudo apt-get install arandr , fallo partire, seleziona la risoluzione, riavvia
<krabador> unix78, ubuntu , quale?
<unix78> 15.10
<unix78> si ma appena ravviato non mi salva la risoluzione
<krabador> che cosa hai provato da impostazioni --- monitor?
<unix78> 1920x1080  vorrei questa risoluzione
<unix78> sai come si imposta
<krabador> unix78, senti
<krabador> "<unix78> 1024x768 questa soluzione supporta il mio monitor"
<unix78> a ok quella va bene
<unix78> ok
<krabador> se questo è vero, non puoi andare oltre
<unix78> a ol
<unix78> k
<unix78> come la imposto
<krabador> quale delle 2?
<unix78> 1024x768
<krabador> <krabador> che cosa hai provato da impostazioni --- monitor?
<arkan71> buonasera a tutti
<arkan71> avrei bisogno di una mano
<arkan71> ho appena installato ubuntu su una macchina eliminando il sistema win precedente
<arkan71> làinstallazione è andata a buon fine
<arkan71> ma quando accendo il pc non si avvia il sistema operativo
<arkan71> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<cristian_c> arkan71: cosa selezioni nel grub?
<arkan71> lascio l'installazione guidata
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> lol
<SuperStep> Wela' qual'e' il canale italiano IRC di android?
<cristian_c> !chat | SuperStep
<ubot-it> SuperStep: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<SuperStep> cavolo, mi sbaglio sempre! scusate!
<nanni> buonasera
<nanni> ho un problema d'installazione
<nanni> quanto inizio l'installazione da penna USB dopo alcuni passaggi andati a buon ine va in loop e mi restarta il computer
<nanni> c'è qualche utente che ha avuto problemi di questo tipo?
<cristian_c> nanni: è una domanda da un milione di dollari
<nanni> eh si...
<cristian_c> che non aiuterà a trovare una soluzione al problema
<cristian_c> piuttosto...
<nanni> dimmi
<cristian_c> nanni: fornisvi info su pc, numero di versione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> modakità con cui hai creato il supporto su usb
<nanni> ASUS EEE
<cristian_c> varir
<cristian_c> varie ed eventuali
<nanni> la versione scaricata è la 14.04.3 lts
<cristian_c> nanni: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<nanni> atom 1,67 gb
<nanni> 2 GB ram
<cristian_c> nanni: di quelli vecchi?
<nanni> il PC?
<cristian_c> eh
<nanni> avrà quattro anni
<cristian_c> beh
<nanni> un paio d'anni fa avevvo già installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> nanni: scarica xubuntu o lubuntu
<cristian_c> provali in live
<nanni> in live mi funziona anche questo...
<cristian_c> nanni: ma non hai risposto a un'altra domanda
<nanni> è l'installazione che si inlooppa
<nanni> la scheda?
<nanni> stavo cercando
<cristian_c> 'modakità con cui hai creato il supporto su usb'
<nanni> con il SW raccomandato
<cristian_c> cioè?
<nanni> pendrivelinux.com
<cristian_c> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> nanni: ubuntu a 32 bit?
<nanni> si
<cristian_c> nanni: controllato hash del file .iso?
<nanni> come ti ho detto un pezzo di installazione va a buon fine
<nanni> parte correttamente
<cristian_c> nanni: controllato hash del file .iso?
<nanni> non so cos'è
<cristian_c> !md5 | nanni
<ubot-it> nanni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<nanni> ottima dritta ubot
<nanni> grazie
<nanni> provo a fare questa verifica
<nanni> grazie a entrambi per il supporto!
<cristian_c> nanni: primo link
<nanni> buona serata
<Maxiride> sera a tutti, cercavo informazioni su un equivalente linux delle risorse di rete di windows (sono passato da poco)
<Maxiride> dentro Dolphin (kubuntu 15.10) non vedo questa voce
<valerio99> potete aiutarmi con la versione live di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | valerio99
<ubot-it> valerio99: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> !aiuto  | valerio99
<valerio99> cosa posso fare con la versione live rispetto alla versione completa?
<cristian_c> valerio99: utilizzare le applicazioni presenti in live
<Carlin0> valerio99, principalmente serve a provarla
<cristian_c> salvare file su partizioni e memorie
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto quello che ha scritto Carlin0
<krabador> valerio99, la live è dimostrativa
<krabador> non puoi paragonarla ad un'installazione
<krabador> valerio99, a te cosa serve?
<valerio99> volevo provare swift
<krabador> valerio99, non per farmi i fatti tuoi, ma che sistema usi ?
<cristian_c> !info swift
<ubot-it> swift (source: swift): distributed virtual object store - common files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 26 kB, installed size 117 kB
<cristian_c> O.o
<Carlin0> non lo sapremo mai
<krabador> #sonoragazzi
<Carlin0> di oggi
<nanni> avrei bisogno di un supporto per l'installazione
<cristian_c> nanni: hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<nanni> si
<cristian_c> e...
<nanni> ho scaricato il file nuovamente
<nanni> non è cambiato nulla
<cristian_c> nanni: il codice non corrispondeva?
<nanni> lho riscaricato
<cristian_c> non hai risposto alla domanda
<nanni> non ho trovato il codice per la verifica
<cristian_c> nanni: lo raggiungi dal primo link che ti è stato dato
<cristian_c> nanni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<nanni> mi sai dire dove trovo l'hash sul file scaricato?
<Carlin0> nanni, che iso hai scaricato ?
<cristian_c> nanni: ma hai aperto l'ultimo link?
<nanni> si
<cristian_c> nome del file
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<nanni> vedo se lo recupero sulla chiavetta
<cristian_c> nanni: dove l'hai scaricato il file?
<nanni> su un altro pc che ora è spento
<nanni> poi l'ho installato sulla chiavetta
<cristian_c> con pendrivelinux?
<nanni> si
<nanni> riaccendo l'altro pc e recupero il nome file
<nanni> ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> 0bc058cdc75fb75d4922c7c74c4cd6b1
<cristian_c> ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> nanni, che ci devi fare con 'sta iso?
<krabador> pendrive, dvd ?
<nanni> pendrive
<nanni> devo semplicemente installare Ubuntu su un netbook
<nanni> ma l0installazione a metà fallisce
<nanni> adesso sto seguendo la procedura che mi ha suggerito cristian
<krabador> "a metà"
<krabador> che succede?
<nanni> che dopo la videata che mi chiede dove installare il SW mi rebootta il pc...
<jester-> nanni: quale SW
<krabador> nanni, sicuro di non avere il disco andato?
<cristian_c> nanni: hai controllato hash file iso?
<nanni> ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<nanni> cristian, ci sto provando
<jester-> nanni: lasaperd, ne ho uno di fascia alta con 2 gb ram e arranca con la 14.04
<krabador> nanni, sicuro di non avere il disco andato?
<jester-> nanni: vira su puppy
<nanni> fatto...
<krabador> nanni, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.10/release/lubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso
<nanni> cristian il codice corrisponde
<krabador> rifà la pendrive, ovviamente dopo averla formattata
<krabador> nanni, per i netbook, specie se non recenti, l'unica che ha senso, delle *buntu, è lubuntu
<nanni> ok
<nanni> ma il live funziona...
<nanni> lento ma funziona
<nanni> comunque grazie per il suggerimento
<krabador> di base , contento tu contenti tutti, l'importante è che tu ne sia al corrente
<nanni> certo
<krabador> ed in tutto questo <krabador> nanni, sicuro di non avere il disco andato?
<nanni> no
<nanni> funziona a dovere
<nanni> ho anche fatto il check
<nanni> prima di installare
<nanni> con il tool di ubuntu
<nanni> comunque ho chiarito che il problema non è il file corrotto che ho scaricato
<krabador> nanni, entra in live
<nanni> ok
<nanni> però devo uscira dalla chat
<krabador> nanni, software-properties-gtk ,metti la spunta a tutto
<nanni> perchè ora sono sotto win
<krabador> tranne che a "sources"
<nanni> ok
<krabador> e la togli alla voce cdrom
<krabador> chiudi la finestra
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nanni> provo...
<nanni> bye
<krabador> non è un tentativo
<krabador> se funziona la live, funzionano questi comandi
<nanni> grazie di tutto
<krabador> al che ti connetti qui
<nanni> ok
<nanni> a dopo
<krabador> nanni, prendi per il culo ?
<krabador> ah, ok
<Carlin0> so soddisfazione eh
<nanni> eccomi dal live ubuntu
<cristian_c> !image | nanni
<ubot-it> nanni: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> nanni: posta una schermata di gparted
<nanni> non saprei che schermata postare
<nanni> gparted_
<krabador> nanni, ctrl alt t
<krabador> sudo gparted
<krabador> premi stamp
<krabador> !image | nanni
<nanni> ok
<ubot-it> nanni: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> prima dell'alba
<jester-> la notte è giovane
<nanni> ringrazio tutti ma ora devo andare
<nanni> buonanotte
<krabador> hahahahah
<krabador> tante buone cose, nanni
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-18
<Amoz> Ciao ragazzi ho un problema ne posso parlare qui
<bock> Buongiorno, sto cercando di scaricare jdk da oracle, solo che non riesco a scaricarlo e la connessione funziona correttamente...
<bock> Nel repository c'è il jdk aggiornato, oppure è consigliato scaricarlo da Oracle?
<bock> Ok, ho trovato jdk 7 sul repo, caso mai provo più tardi a scaricare l'ultima versione
<Musashi73> Salve a tutti. Ho bisogno di inserire un programma su ubuntu. So che per inserirlo bisogna installare da terminale un altro programma che permette l'installazione di altri programmi.Purtroppo non ricordo il nome, dovrebbe essere qualcosa come alibarda..elibarda...ilibarda...?? Qualcuno sa come si chiama? Grazie
<b00k3r> Musashi73: è complicato se non conosci il nome del programma che vuoi installare
<b00k3r> a cosa serve?
<Musashi73> purtroppo non me lo ricordo bene. permette l'installazione di altri programmi che non sono presenti nella lista
<Musashi73> mi inserisce l'icona di avvio
<b00k3r> Musashi73: dici nel menu di ubuntu?
<Musashi73> mi permette l'inserimento dell'icona di avvio sulla list dei programmi. Si, Ubuntu
<b00k3r> non ho capito
<Musashi73> si è per ubuntu
<Musashi73> con questo programma posso inserire l'icona del programma su classic menu indicator
<ilTeto> Aiuto non mi apre più LibreOffice! Non posso lavorare
<b00k3r> Musashi73: forse alacarte
<b00k3r> ilTeto: prova ad avviarlo da terminale e vedi se hai qualche errore
<Musashi73> bravo!!!!
<Musashi73> Alacarte
<Musashi73> grazie, finalmente :-D
<Musashi73> non so come ringraziarti, è da giorni che ci penso..
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Musashi73> per capire su quale partizione è montato linux quale è il comando? Grazie
<jester-> Musashi73: sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> Musashi73, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> vedi? , quanti ne vuoi .
<jester-> Musashi73: o mount
<jester->  / è la root /home il la tua home
<ilTeto> b00k3r: Scusa ero impegnato e non potevo rispondere, purtroppo sono impedito, come si fa ad avviarlo dal terminale?
<Maxiride> Stavo installando un pacchetto con apt-get e leggo "I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<Maxiride>   linux-headers-4.2.0-16 linux-headers-4.2.0-16-generic linux-image-4.2.0-16-generic
<Maxiride>   linux-image-extra-4.2.0-16-generic" ma non sono pacchetti fondamentali per il database?
<Maxiride> *per il sistema operativo
<Carlin0> Maxiride, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Carlin0> Maxiride, metti in pastebint
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Maxiride> eco Carlin0 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14087592/
<krabador> Maxiride, sudo apt-get -y autoremove
<Maxiride> io ho già lanciato l'auto remove anche
<Carlin0> Maxiride, come puoi vedere hai ben 3 kernel installati
<Carlin0> 4.2.0-16   19   e 21
<Maxiride> quindi andava bene rimuoverli? il dubbio mi è venuto dopo... questo l'ouput dell'autoremove http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14087599/
<Carlin0> quindi il più vecchio lo puoi tranquillamente rimuovere
<Maxiride> krabador: devo lanciare anche questo comando?
<krabador> con questo rimuove i "non piu' richiesti"
<krabador> in automatico
<Maxiride> grazie Carlin0
<krabador> poi rimanda il comando di carlin o
<krabador> e vedi quanti ne sono rimasti
<krabador> Maxiride, man apt-get
<krabador> non fa mai male
<krabador> learn your tools
<Maxiride> krabador: non è cambiato niente
<Carlin0> impossibile
<Carlin0> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh aspe...
<Carlin0> rc  linux-image-4.2.0-16-generic
<Carlin0> rc uguale conf residua
<Carlin0> gli altri 2 sono ii
<Carlin0> installati
<elbuffi82> Buongiorno a tutti. Da qualche giorno dopo la scelta del dual boot provo a far partire ubuntu ma lo schermo diventa nero e non risponde. È un problema di driver grafici?
<Carlin0> Maxiride, sudo dpkg --purge `COLUMNS=300 dpkg -l "*" | egrep "^rc" | cut -d\  -f3`
<Carlin0> daglielo tutto in un colpo
<krabador> elbuffi82, da grub, che sarebbe la schermata iniziale di scelta dell'os, premi "e" in corrispondenza,della prima linea, digita "nomodeset" al posto di quiet splash, premi f10
<Maxiride> Carlin0: fatto, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14087621/
<Carlin0> a posto Maxiride
<Maxiride> ah adesso ho capito googlando un pelo
<krabador> Maxiride, e lo fai dopo ?
<Maxiride> ma come mai queste operazioni non sono state eseguite automaticamente all'installazione dei nuovi kernel?
<krabador> pechè non prende iniziativa
<Maxiride> krabador: ho capito la cosa "rc" "ii"
<elbuffi82> ok ora provo, devo uscire perchè sto scrivendo da win
<krabador> vecchi kernel possono servire
<Maxiride> krabador: ho cercato cosa fossero i kernel e ho visto che erano nel cuore del sistema e non capivo perchè apt-get me li facesse rimuovere =)
<Maxiride> e sono corso qua
<Maxiride> e a cosa? (domanda ignorantissima)
<krabador> Maxiride, quando da terminale, in una qualsiasi operazione apt-get , hai il messaggio che tal pacchetti non sono piu' richiesti, a meno di corruzioni in giro pr il sistema di gestione pacchetti, apt-get autoremove rimuove quelli segnalati
<Carlin0> Maxiride, se rimuovi solamente un pacchetto senza purgarlo resta la conf
<Carlin0> quindi vedrai il rc
<Maxiride> Carlin0: quindi conviene lanciare un autoremove --purge se servisse?
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> segnati il comando che ti ho dato prima
<Maxiride> "dpkg -l | grep linux-image "? o quello col purge?
<Carlin0> lo trovi anche nel wiki nella sezione 'pulire il OS'
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> Maxiride, sudo dpkg --purge `COLUMNS=300 dpkg -l "*" | egrep "^rc" | cut -d\  -f3`
<Maxiride> mi dirigo a leggere sul wiki allora non voglio abusare xD
<Maxiride> grazie mille dell'assistenza
<Carlin0> Maxiride, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu#Eliminare_la_configurazione_residua_di_un_pacchetto
<Maxiride> se non ci fosse gente come voi a molti verrebbe da abbandonare subito linux al primo ostacolo
<Carlin0> il comando lì è un po diverso ma funziona uguale
<Maxiride> ottimo
<krabador> Maxiride, scegliere di usare linux, in ogni caso non deve essere mai a cuor leggero
<Maxiride> lol
<krabador> Maxiride, non è una battuta.
<Maxiride> fin'ora mi trovo bene, a parte l'icona del wifi nel vassoio di sistema che ogni tanto sparice su kubuntu 15.10 e chromium che ogni volta che lo imposto come predefinito ad ogni riavvio "se ne dimentica" e torna firefox
<Maxiride> krabador: se sei serio, capisco il non precipitarsi a caso in un OS nuovo e abbastanza diverso da windows, ma in molte cose linux è facile da usare
<krabador> Maxiride, kubuntu 15.10, per il fatto che kde5 è usabile (forse) da 5.5 , ha qualche problema
<krabador> secondo, linux ha le sue caratteristiche, spesso ci si butta chi sa solo toccare icone di app in un touchscreen, e questo fa la differenza.
<feder94> salve
<krabador> !ciao | feder94
<ubot-it> feder94: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<feder94> ciao grazie mille
<Maxiride> ma kde 5.5 è del 11 dicembre 2014 com'è che non è in kubuntu 15.10?
<Maxiride> hola
<feder94> mi trovo qui perche ho combinato un pasticcio
<feder94> forse qualcuno di voi mi puo aiutare
<krabador> elbuffi82, ho i pm bloccati, non li ricevo, parla in canale
<elbuffi82> scusa
<elbuffi82> ho provato ma niente, ancora schermo nero
<feder94> in pratica ho comprato un comuter con windows 8 preinstallato
<krabador> Maxiride, leggi meglio, su quando è uscito 5.5
<feder94> allora ho disattivato il secure boot nel bios
<feder94> e ho lanciato l immagine iso di ubuntu da usb
<Maxiride> "11, 2014. KDE today announces the release of KDE Frameworks 5.5.0." https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.5.0.php
<Maxiride> *december 11
<krabador> Maxiride, confermo di leggere meglio
<krabador> frameworks != kde 5.5
<feder94> quando mi ha chiesto che tipo di installazione volevo fare
<krabador> Maxiride, ne hai di cose da imparare
<feder94> ho fatto cancella disco ed installa ubuntu
<Maxiride> krabador: :D ok cerco meglio, grazie ancora della disponibilità sui kernel per prima
<Maxiride> buon pomeriggio!
<feder94> ma quasi alla fine dell installazione mi da l errore    linstallazione del paccheto gru efi target non riuscita
<feder94> adesso non ho ne windows ne linus
<feder94> qualcuno sa come posso risolvere/?
<krabador> feder94, scarica 15.10 , lascia stare attuvo uefi, e fa partire l'installazione
<feder94> posso accedere al computer solo con ubuntu live da usb omai
<feder94> ormai
<krabador> da 14.10 , uefi, a meno di customizzazioni selvagge da parte del produttore hardware. è supportato
<feder94> e come lo lascio il uefi attivo
<feder94> ormai non ho piu il bios
<krabador> sisi...
<krabador> feder94, accedi al bios, con il tasto apposito, in accensione
<feder94> ok
<feder94> scusate
<krabador> reimposta, e reinstalla, oppure prova a seguire http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<feder94> quindi dovrei scaricare ubuntu 15 10
<feder94> attivare lo uefi
<krabador> feder94, si , con uefi conviene
<feder94> e riprovare con linstallazione
<feder94> ok
<feder94> ma come lo riattivo uefi??
<krabador> feder94, "<krabador> feder94, accedi al bios, con il tasto apposito, in accensione" ---> ha qualcosa di poco chiaro?
<feder94> certo
<krabador> cosa?
<feder94> perche appena entro nel bios
<feder94> non so cosa devo fare
<krabador> leggere il manuale del notebook?
<krabador> i menu all'interno non sono tutti uguali
<krabador> elbuffi82, l'installazione è andata a buon fine?
<krabador> elbuffi82, ha funzionato qualche volta?
<elbuffi82> sì era già installato
<elbuffi82> poi probabilmente dopo un aggiornamento hi iniziato a non partire
<elbuffi82> *ha
<krabador> elbuffi82, allora, da grub in avvio, seleziona la seconda voce dall'alto
<elbuffi82> sì ho presente
<krabador> elbuffi82, e nel menu' successivo, il penultimo kernel
<krabador> vedi se va
<elbuffi82> ok grazie, gentilissimo
<elbuffi82> riprovo
<krabador> di niente
<elbuffi82> Ho provato ma niente, ancora schermo nero
<elbuffi82> A sto punto provo a reinstallare
<krabador> elbuffi82, hai installato driver proprietario?
<krabador> della scheda video?
<elbuffi82> sì
<krabador> elbuffi82, che driver ?
<elbuffi82> eh non lo so
<elbuffi82> la scheda è una ati
<neomaxer> salve a tutti
<neomaxer> posso fare una domanda su lampp?
<neomaxer> l'ho installato ma non si avvia nessuna interfaccia
<bang86> salve ragazzi
<bang86> c`e` qualcuno online?
<neomaxer> qualcuno che adopera lampp?
<Guest9241> cosa e
<Guest9241> lammpp
<Musashi73> Salve a tutti. Nel mio pc ci sono 4 HDD di cui due per il backup e due per il sistema operativo di Windows e Ubuntu. Adesso vorrei formattare  e reinstallare la partizione con ubuntu ma ho una confusione che non riesco a capire dove e ubuntu, windows
<Musashi73> il pc funziona in dual boot
<Musashi73> adesso ho avviato il pc con il live e pronto per reinstallare ubuntu. Ho avviato Gparted
<Musashi73> nella schermata appare sda, sdb, sdc, sdd
<Musashi73> sdc e sdd sono per il backup
<davegarath> Musashi73: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Musashi73> vorrei capire dove si trova ubuntu e windos e su quale partizione installare ubuntu senza modificare il dual boot
<davegarath> Musashi73: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd[a-d] | pastebinit
<Musashi73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14088064/
<Musashi73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14088070/
<Musashi73> posso installarlo sulla sda, giusto_
<Musashi73> sulla sdb se non sbaglio c e windows, giusto
<davegarath> Musashi73: sembra proprio che ubuntu sia su sda
<davegarath> Musashi73: da quello che vedo sì
<davegarath> Musashi73: sda è il tuo disco
<Musashi73> ok, se reinstallo ubuntu sulla sda, il dual boot contiuna a funzionare come prima
<Musashi73> o subisce delle modifiche
<Musashi73> dovrei installare la versione ubuntu 15.10
<davegarath> Musashi73: in teoria dovrebbe andare correttamente os probe dovrebbe riconoscere che c'è win su sdb e dovrebbe aggiungertelo al menù
<aleritty> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema per fare il boot UEFI di Ubuntu Wily.
<Musashi73> ok, speriamo anche nella pratica, adesso faccio le partizioni su sda e reinstallo ubuntu
<aleritty> Ho comprato un disco nuovo e più capiente, ho installato da zero ma non boota, mi si ferma a "insert media and press a key to boot"
<aleritty> Ho provato ad usare boot-repair ma niente, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Musashi73> anhe perch[ vedo che sdb [ in NTFS, quindi windows sar' in questa partizione
<Musashi73> grazie
<blackdeath7> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, ho un problemino sulla mia vps
<blackdeath7> Lo scrivo direttamente in modo da poterlo leggere tutti e quando avete un minuto magari darmi una mano..
<blackdeath7> allora ho installato Xfce4 sulla mia vps, ma quando lancio startx, mi riporta questo errore: Cannot find a free VT: Invalid argument
<blackdeath7> Ho googlato un pò ma non riesco a venirne a capo... Monto Ubuntu 15.04
<Carlin0> blackdeath7, hai una vps ?
<blackdeath7> Sisi
<Carlin0> rivolgiti all'assistenza
<blackdeath7> Ah ecco.. :) Va bene grazie
<blackdeath7> Buona serata a tutti!
<Musashi73> salve, sto provando a reinstallare ubuntu  15.10 su una versione più vecchia 14.04 tramite il live. Ho avviato il live e dal desktop ho cliccato sull"icona "Installa Ubuntu 15.04" si è avviata la schermata grafica di installazione. Alla finestra "installa" è in corso da circa 5min la "ricerca dei file system" sulla stringa "ubuntu nm-dispatcher: Di
<Musashi73> spatching actinon 'dhcp4-change' for enp0s25". E' normale che sta tutto questo tempo?
<Musashi73> devo aspettare o riavvio il dvd e installo ubuntu senza avviarlo dal desktop?
<Musashi73> non 5min ma quasi 1 ora
<krabador> e allora dillo...
<krabador> Musashi73, pc con uefi / tabella partizioni gpt?
<Musashi73> non credo che ci sia uefi, è un pc datato del 2007 e poi quando l'ho installato non ho avuto problemi di uefi
<krabador> Musashi73, hai cavo lan?
<Musashi73> si
<krabador> Musashi73, attacca cavo lan, fa ripartire l'installazione
<Musashi73> è già attaccato al cavo lan
<Musashi73> posso bloccarlo e riaviare l'installazione
<ficofico> Ciao ragazzi ho un problema di audio dopo aver configurato una postazione dual monitor, qualcuno vuole aiutarmi?
<krabador> quale problema
<krabador> con quale ubuntu
<krabador> con quale scheda, e quale driver?
<ficofico> In realà è kubuntu ultima versione ma credo non dipenda da questo
<ficofico> Ho una soundblaster extigy che basta collegarla via usb e ha sempre suonato, sia su wondows sia su linux
<ficofico> da quando ho messo il cavo hdmi per portare il video e l'audio alla tv non riuesco più a selezionare nessuna scheda audio se non quella della scheda video
<ficofico> kubuntu rileva la scheda ma non posso selezionarla
<ficofico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14088600/
<Musashi73> durante l'installazione di ubuntu sulla finestra che appare "installare software di terze parti" bisogna spuntarla oppure è consigliato lasciarla in bianco?
<krabador> Musashi73, spunta quella, e gli aggiornamenti
<Musashi73> ok, grazie
<krabador> Musashi73, purchè rete funzioni, senza particolari problemi
<krabador> ficofico, impostazioni phonon, che dicono ?
<ficofico> la scheda audio rv710/730 (quella della scheda video) è attiva, tutte le altre sono in grigio e non le posso selezionare
<olli098> Ciao a tutti vorrei sapere se posso installare ubuntu senza direttamente da internet e senza usare un supporto di ripristino, e se nel caso non funzionasse l'installazione si possa ritornare al precedente sistema operativo
<Musashi73> olli98, puoi usare il dvd in live
<krabador> olli098, senza supporto non puoi , a meno che non sei in una rete in cui non sia impostato un server di installazione
<olli098> quindi è obbligatorio avere un USB di supporto?
<krabador> usb o dvd
<krabador> un supporto di installazione
<krabador> olli098, stai scannato fino al punto di non avere un dvd o usb?
<jester-> magari provando ad avere fede
<olli098> ho un usb e anche un dvd
<olli098> ultima domanda che non centra con ubuntu, qualcuno che riuscirebbe ad aprire questi file senza registrazione
<olli098> http://www.principato.it/principato/www/online.aspx?_nodo_id=9185&_rol_id=9567
<krabador> !chat | olli098
<ubot-it> olli098: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> olli098, ho privati disabilitati, specialmente se riguarda operazioni illegali
<krabador> come apertura di file con registrazione senza detenerla
<olli098> ?
<krabador> olli098, hai capito
<olli098> cioè non puoi?
<krabador> questo canale ha il log, ed ha una policy
<krabador> !irc | olli098
<ubot-it> olli098: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<olli098> capisco
<giova> chiedo aiuto: ho un problema con x-tile ( http://www.giuspen.com/x-tile/) non parte piu'; avviandolo da terminale ottengo questo errore
<giova> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14088969/
<jester-> giova: trova la cartella nascosta diconfigurazione nelle home e rinomila
<angel88> ciao a tutti, qualcuno potrebbe consigliare un programma facile da usare su linux per creare una chiavetta avviabile che non sia unebooting perche mi causa errore?
<jester-> angel88: quello di serie
<jester-> usb creator
<jester-> angel88: hai controllato il sum della iso che non abbia errori?
<jester-> !md5sum | angel88
<ubot-it> angel88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<angel88> scusa l ignoranza ma sarebbe creatore dischi di avvio? perche installato ho solo quello..
<jester-> angel88: c'è gia preinstallato
<jester-> angel88: si quello è
<jester-> e non è unetbotin
<angel88> ok grazie ora sto scaricando l ultimo ubuntu per una nuova prova.
<jester-> angel88: devi controllare il sum che non abbia errori
<jester-> o perdi sono tempo
<angel88> avevo scaricato in precedenza puppy linux e all avvio chiavetta (che partiva) mi dice invali or corrupted image kernel
<jester-> angel88: e cambia pure la key che se ha il supporto rovinato non andra mai
<jamesj> qualcuno ha riscontrato problemi nel passaggio di un applicativo web da ubuntu 32 bit a 64
<Samvise> Buonasera .. probabilmente il mio problema è noto e sarete stanchi di dare spiegazioni ma chiedo pietà .. come faccio a mettere la musica sull'iphone ??????
<jester-> Samvise: aifono non è tanto digeribile a linux
<Samvise> già .. c'è qualche scappatoia o mi toccca usare Finestra ?
<Samvise> jester-
<jester-> Samvise: non so io vado di aitunes
<jester-> Samvise: non tenesti piu winzoz installato?
<Samvise> jester- finestra mi ha scatafasciato i maroni .. ho tirato nel camino il cd un mesetto fa
<jester-> Samvise: eh ma pure finestra ha le sue utilità, potresti virtualizzarlo
<Samvise> jester- prima usavo playonlinux ma mi bloccava gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu e l'ho levato
<cristian_c> Samvise: facile tu l'abbia installato da fonti non ufficiali
<cristian_c> inoltre programmi winz vanno bene su winz, in dual boot
<cristian_c> o al massimo su macchina virtuale
<Samvise> cristian_c .. playonlinux l'ho installato direttamente dal ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> allora non dovrebbe bloccare gli aggiornamenti
<Samvise> bo non so allora .. dite che mi tocca usare per forza winzoz allora ?
<cristian_c> Samvise: per i programmi winz, sì
<cristian_c> se hai alternative soddisfacenti su linux, allora no problema
<cristian_c> dipende sempre  cosa devi farci col sistema
<Musashi73> salve, ho reinstallato ubuntu 15.10 sulla versione 14. Adesso durante l'aggiornamento dei pacchetti appare questo messaggio
<Musashi73> http://postimg.org/image/kp7xl2ppd/
<Samvise> devo mettere la musica sul aifon .. ma non c'è itunes
<cristian_c> Musashi73: come mai aptitude?
<jester-> Musashi73: cambia server
<cristian_c> Samvise: suggeeimento veloe, installa itunes su winz, e risparmi tempo
<Musashi73> quale servere devo mettere?
<cristian_c> Samvise: e sì, una macchina virtuale sarebbe l'ideale per questa cosa
<jester-> Musashi73: in sorgenti software
<Musashi73> http://postimg.org/image/l1ulkky7h/
<jester-> Musashi73: server per ubuntu
<jester-> scarica da
<jester-> fai scegliere il server migliore
<Musashi73> ok
<Samvise> ok è sicuramente più veloce
<Musashi73> grazie
<cristian_c> Samvise: come soluzione  sì
<Samvise> vai .. opterò per finestre allora .. grazie mille
<jester-> prova a spediretela per posta
<Musashi73> è possibile da termianale aggiornare il GRUB?
<Musashi73> posso digitare sudo update-grub
<Musashi73> vale per qualsiasi GRUB e anche se è già in dual boot
<mikeit> ciao a tutti
<mikeit> nessuno sa di puppy linux ???????
<jester-> mikeit: qui sacciamo solo di robba marca ubuntu
<mikeit> allora.........   che parli a fa.....
<mikeit> capisci di internet????
<mikeit> no e allora...... ;D
<mikeit> no davvero niente di puppy, intendo Quirky 7.4 e basato su 15.10
<cristian_c> op
<mikeit> creo la partizione (su virtualbox) e mi dice che non cè spazio libero,   ma ce ne a volonta
<aleritty> Buona serata a tutti, ho un problema. Ho sostituito il mio HD con un SSD nuovo, ho deciso di installare da zero Wily. Finita l'installazione ho fatto un reboot ed installato quello che mi serviva, poi spento. All'accensione non boota! Ho provato anche ad usare boot-repair ma niente
<aleritty> qualcuno mi può aiutare a capirci qualcosa?
<Carlin0> aleritty, hai uefi ?
<aleritty> Carlin0: si
<aleritty> Carlin0: potrei switchare in modalità CSM, ma mi scoccia un po' perchè devo rifare tutto, il disco è in GPT
<Carlin0> aleritty, ma sei da live ora ?
<aleritty> Carlin0: certo
<Carlin0> aleritty, sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> aleritty, metti in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aleritty> Carlin0: http://pastebin.com/8vZNVrCV
<Carlin0> aleritty, non saprei... oltretutto non conosco uefi , è strano che boot repair non abbia sistemato
<aleritty> Carlin0:  boot-repair tenta alcune soluzioni più comuni ma evidentemente questa non è tra quelle...
<aleritty> Carlin0: Grazie comunque, vediamo se passa qualcun altro
<aleritty> Carlin0: purtroppo UEFI sulla carta dovrebbe semplificare un sacco il sistema di Boot ed invece ha incasinato un sacco di cose
<Carlin0> aleritty, 32 o 64 bit ?
<aleritty> Carlin0: 64
<Carlin0> oltretutto per la 64 non dovrebbe nemmeno servire di disabilitare il secure boot
<aleritty> Carlin0: in ogni caso per sicurezza lo ho disabilitato prima di installare
<DeadMansHand> Salve a tutti
<DeadMansHand> Ragazzi ho tre problemi con ubuntu (kubuntu). Guardando nei forum ho tropoco o nulla. Il primo è come faccio a togliere la password per sempre, ad esempio quando devo installare un programma o aprire synaptic. Il secondo è come faccio a i
<DeadMansHand> installare un pacchetto .deb a 64 bit su un sistema a 32. La terza , non trovo nessun programma che mi dia tutte le informazioni di siste,a.
<DeadMansHand> Potete aiutarmi?? Grazie mille in anticipo...
<Carlin0> aleritty, potresti provare a vedere se si avvia con supergrub disk e se si avvia dopo reinstalli il pacchetto grub-efi
<aleritty> Carlin0: lo ho già provato N volte a reinstallare da live, supergrub-disk non credo sia molto diverso da questo punto di vista
<aleritty> Carlin0: mi sa che mi rassegnerò e riformatto in modalità CSM
<Carlin0> DeadMansHand, la pass quando devi installare qualcosa la devi mettere
<DeadMansHand> Carlin0 grazie, io vorrei proprio toglierla per sempre. E' possibile?? Tipo avviare in automatico il sistema da root?
<aleritty> DeadMansHand: cioè... togliere la si può togliere, ma devi capire che stai facendo una cosa estremamente pericolosa
<Carlin0> DeadMansHand, non sei su win
<DeadMansHand> aleritty grazie potresti dirmi come fare?
<aleritty> DeadMansHand: ok, se sei sicuro apri un terminale e dentro ci scrivi "sudo visudo"
<aleritty> DeadMansHand: senza virgolette
<Carlin0> aleritty, evita di dare informazioni su come danneggiare un os
<aleritty> Carlin0: se dice di essere sicuro... l'informazione in se non danneggia l'os...
<Carlin0> se lui fosse in grado di gestire la cosa saprebbe anche fare siò
<DeadMansHand> ragazzi questo pc lo uso solo per musica e film.. e giochi, ma installo tutto solo da synaptic, è solo per non avere questa seccatura che ogni volta che installo un programma mi chiede fisso la password
<aleritty> Carlin0: su questo ti do ragione, ma per imparare a volte bisogna anche rompere...
<aleritty> DeadMansHand: se installi da synaptic la password te la chiede una volta sola, all'apertura
<Carlin0> aleritty, dovrebbe bastare il fatto che ubuntu ha root disabilitato
<aleritty> Carlin0: e questo cosa c'entra?
<Carlin0> per fare capire quanto può essere dannoso se usato senza esperienza
<Carlin0> e tu vorresti aiutarlo ad avviare un pc da root ?
<aleritty> Carlin0: veramente ubuntu ha l'utente root disabilitato perchè a suo tempo si è ritenuto più sicuro usare sudo
<aleritty> Carlin0: ma vaaa gli faccio solo togliere la richiesta password... E poi tecnicamente il PC lo avvia già root :-D
<DeadMansHand> ok ragazzi grazie. Ho un altro problema, vorrei installare viber su kubuntu , il problema è che il pacchetto -deb è rilasciato solo a 64 bit e il mio sistema è a 32 bit. C'è  il mofo??
<DeadMansHand> modo scusate
<Carlin0> !info viber
<ubot-it> Package viber does not exist in wily
<aleritty> DeadMansHand: non per essere scortese, ma hai mai letto la wiki?
<DeadMansHand> non sei scortese, no non le ho lette, sono fuori dal giro di ubuntu dalla versione 7.04, e solo ora mi sono deciso a rimetterlo! se posso evitare domande inutili le leggo tranquillo
<aleritty> DeadMansHand: cerca le guide su sudo e su multiarch
<DeadMansHand> ok Grazie!
<Carlin0> DeadMansHand, ma la cpu è a 64 bit ?
<aleritty> DeadMansHand: la terza richiesta, su kde non mi ricordo come si chiama di preciso ma c'è un programma (GUI) che ti da assolutamente tutte le info sull'hardware
<DeadMansHand> no 32 bit!
<Carlin0> eh bravo
<Carlin0> e come gira un software a 64 con la cpu a 32
<DeadMansHand> non lo so... non si può convertire?
<cristian_c> aleritty: che dice ik log di bootrepair?
<cristian_c> DeadMansHand: a grandi poteri corrispondono grandi responsabilità!
<cristian_c> DeadMansHand: che è anche la filosofia che sta dietro root
<cristian_c> DeadMansHand: occorre compilare il software a 32 bit
<cristian_c> e ti crei un pacchetto a 32 bit
<aleritty> cristian_c: quale della decina che ho vuoi? :-D Scherzi a parte per lui è tutto ok... Però al riavvio non parte, "insert bootable media ecc. ecc."
<cristian_c> aleritty: quello che mostra la situazione attuale
<cristian_c> aleritty: secure boot è attivo?
<aleritty> cristian_c: secure boot è disattivo, adesso faccio terminare boot-repair, tento il riavvio e quando torno ti pasto questo log
<aleritty> cristian_c: ovviamente sperando di tornare con buone nuove, ma ne dubito :-D
<cristian_c> aleritty: e fastboot?
<aleritty> cristian_c: strano, questa volta mi ha dato un errore: Locked-ESP, come se non avessi la partizione EFI, che invece ho...
<aleritty> http://paste2.org/fA2v8zPH
<cristian_c> Grub2 (v2.00) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector
<cristian_c>     1000210432 of the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this
<cristian_c>     location and looks for (,gpt2)/boot/grub.
<aleritty> cristian_c: lo ho notato anche io, eppure non ho mai disabilitato uefi ed il disco se guardi più in basso è partizionato GPT
<cristian_c> aleritty: e dove hai installato grub?
<aleritty> cristian_c: reinstallo un altra volta riformattando il disco, però in ogni caso non mi booterà quandoavrò finito, ma almeno ho una situazione più pulita
<aleritty> cristian_c: Carlin0, reboot, a tra poco ed in ogni caso Grazie
<aleritty> cristian_c: dunque, ho creato una nuova tabella delle partizioni GPT (quindi azzerato il disco, come da nuovo), riavviato, installato dalla live (che ha visto la modalità UEFI senza problemi). Alla fine dell'installazione faccio shutdown, tolgo la chiavetta,  avvio e... niente
<cristian_c> aleritty: guardando il log di bootrepair escono cose stranissime
<cristian_c> efibootmgr: Skipping unreadable variable "Boot0001": Input/output error
<cristian_c> BootCurrent: 0003
<aleritty> cristian_c: adesso sto facendo andare boot-repair, poi mi smazzo il log e vediamo come va
<cristian_c> aleritty: a che ti serve la terza partizione?
<cristian_c> aleritty: poi bootrepair evidenzia un sacco di errori
<aleritty> cristian_c: nel vecchio log, il boot era 0003 perchè la chiavetta è la terza opzione di boot... mentre boot 0001 era un tentativo che avevo fatto io con efibootmgr di forzare il caricamento corretto
<cristian_c> come se avessi le partizioni sminchiate
<aleritty> cristian_c: BootCurrent: 0003 non è una terza partizione ma il terzo dispositivo di boot (HDD, poi CD, poi chiavetta)
<aleritty> cristian_c: in ogni caso ho reinizializzato il disco per ripartire da pulito
<cristian_c> BootOrder: 0000,0000,0000,0000,0003,0004,2001,2002,2003
<cristian_c> Boot0003* UEFI: TDK LoR TF10 PMAP	PciRoot(0x0)/Pci(0x1d,0x0)/USB(1,0)/USB(3,0)/HD(1,MBR,0x115,0x3e,0xe88e4a)..BO
<aleritty> cristian_c: eh questo non chiederlo a me... lo ha impostato così boot-repair
<cristian_c> aleritty: 0000?
<aleritty> cristian_c: quella stringa è corretta (benchè esotica)
<cristian_c> aleritty: è la prima volta che vedo un log di bootrepair così sminchiato
<cristian_c> aleritty: non è esotica
<aleritty> cristian_c: si vede che in toshiba hanno pensato "ehi, e se uno volesse avviare da 1000 chiavette in contemporanea?" Le mie entry di boot sono sempre state così
<cristian_c> ti dice che fa il boot dalla tdk, in uefi
<aleritty> cristian_c: esatto, è la chiavetta USB tdk, che fa il boot UEFI (sennò non posso far girare boot-repair)
<cristian_c> aleritty: sì, ma è la prima scelta in bootorder
<cristian_c> e 0004 non esiste
<cristian_c> avrai segato qualcosa
<aleritty> no la prima è 0000 che però non esiste... e secondo me il problema sta li
<aleritty> cristian_c: cmq ora vediamo il nuovo log con il disco da pulito cosa dice
<cristian_c> aleritty: 2001, 2002 e 2003 sono rispettivamente usb, dvd e network
<cristian_c> quindi non esiste un'opzione per il boot da hdd
<aleritty> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14091370/
<cristian_c> aleritty: appunto, hai il boot a bottane
<cristian_c> non va tutto bene, come dicevi all'inizio, in boot-repair
<aleritty> cristian_c: hai detto bootane? :-D
<cristian_c> oh, scusa
<aleritty> cristian_c: gli errori li ha dati solo quella volta, le volte prima non dava errori nel log
<aleritty> cristian_c: se guardi nel nuovo log, di nuovo non c'è nessuna opzione per il boot da HD... eppure questo è fresco appena installato
<cristian_c> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<cristian_c> O.o
<aleritty> cristian_c: provo a vedere se rebootta(na) perchè adesso l'opzione la ha aggiunta
<aleritty> cristian_c: cosa ti turba in quella linea? E' così di default
<cristian_c> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="crashkernel=384M-:128M"
<cristian_c> prima no
<aleritty> cristian_c: prima no, ma adesso va bene
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> =================== UEFI/Legacy mode:
<cristian_c> BIOS is EFI-compatible, and is setup in EFI-mode for this live-session.
<cristian_c> SecureBoot disabled. (maybe sec-boot, Please report this message to
<aleritty> cristian_c: come volevasi dimostrare... non va...
<aleritty> ho semplicemente riavviato, ed adesso se guardo la situazione del boot è così:
<aleritty> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14091486/
<cristian_c> aleritty: hai provato a riattivare secure boot
<cristian_c> ?
<aleritty> cristian_c: se non va così figurati con il secure boot attivato...
<cristian_c> prova
<cristian_c> e poi vai di boot repair, se non va
<aleritty> ok, riavviamo!
<cristian_c> Boot0000* ubuntu	HD(1,GPT,e3f24cf0-3e8c-401b-9533-1606aee82b10,0x800,0x100000)/File(EFIubuntugrubx64.efi)
<aleritty> cristian_c: per ora tutto uguale, faccio andare boot-repair e vediamo se con il secure boot attivato cambia qualcosa
<cristian_c> aleritty: ho notato altri errori
<aleritty> cristian_c: nel nuovo log? che errori?
<cristian_c> aleritty: boot repair tentava di installare/aggiornare pacchetti
<cristian_c> ma falliva, come se non ci fosse connessione per il download dai repository
<cristian_c> aleritty: sia nel vecchio che nel nuovo
<aleritty> cristian_c: non lo ho notato, la connessione c'è... infatti installa shim e grub da repo
<aleritty> cristian_c: facciamo quest'altro reboot e vediamo
<cristian_c> W: Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<cristian_c> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<aleritty> cristian_c: niente da fare, ed ho notato che anche se creo con efibootmgr la voce di avvio dall'HD, al riavvio è sparita
<aleritty> cristian_c: mi sa che l'uefi di toshiba è buggato...
<cristian_c> W: Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<cristian_c> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<cristian_c> Please type: sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda2" dpkg --configure -ansudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda2" apt-get install -fynsudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda2" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub*-common grub-common:i386 shim-signed linux-signed*
<aleritty> cristian_c: questo lo ho fatto ed apt non mi ha dato errori, quindi è riuscito ad installare
<aleritty> cristian_c: bon,ci dormo sopra e vediamo se mi viene qualche altra idea
<aleritty> cristian_c: ti ringrazio in ogni caso per l'aiuto
<aleritty> buona serata e e buone bootta(t|n)e a tutti!
<cristian_c> aleritty: magari posta il log di boot repair, quando torni
<aleritty> cristian_c: lo ho già fatto prima, non ci ho visto niente di strano, ma credo di aver capito il problema (più o meno)
<aleritty> cristian_c: io eseguo boot repair e lui imposta come boot order un elenco di cose
<aleritty> cristian_c: quando riavvio dalla live queste sono tornate come prima, temo che sia qualcosa tipo di hardcoded della toshiba... però non mi torna, come mai con il vecchio HD andava...
<cristian_c> aleritty: beh, il log di solito dice molto di più...
<aleritty> cristian_c: yep, adesso non ho il codice dell'ultimo boot-repair, lo trovi più in alto. Io in tutti questi reboot lo ho perso di vista
<cristian_c> aleritty: non l'hai eseguito dopo aver attivato il secure boot?
<aleritty> cristian_c: si, ho attivato il secure boot, riavviato, non è andato, fatto il boot-repair, riavviato e non è andato di nuovo. Temo però di essermi perso il codice del paste
<cristian_c> aleritty: eh, hai postato sudo efibootmgr
<cristian_c> ma non il log
<aleritty> cristian_c: eh, troppo sonno...
<cristian_c> aleritty: ok, notte
<aleritty> cristian_c: ti ringrazio molto per l'aiuto in ogni caso!
<cristian_c> facci sapere
<aleritty> cristian_c: ma se mi metto in CSM mode ed installo in modalità legacy cosa mi cambia?
<aleritty> cristian_c: nel senso, mi sto a sbattere una giornata, ma poi non mi risulta cambi moltissimo... a sto punto non faccio prima ad installare così e via?
<aleritty> cristian_c: almeno (credo) funzioni...
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-19
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<unix> salve
<Guest9910> volevo chiere per avviare i programmi windows su linux come si fa???
<Guest9910> sapete
<Guest9910> ???
<Guest9910> come si fa ad avviare i programmi windows su linux ???
<Guest9910> ma si puo
<Guest9910> ???
<ugone> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Guest9910> ma e possibile
<ugone> Guest9910, leggi il link sopra
<ugone> possibile ma non conviene
<Guest9910> perche
<ugone> normalmente ci son programmi che fanno la sttessa cosa e nativi per linux
<Guest9910> tipo itunes e amazon e panda antivirus per linux non sappere se esistono???
<ugone> itunes credo ci sia
<ugone> amazon lo uso dabrowser da parecchio e antivirus per linux ha poco senso
<ugone> i virus son rova da win
<ugone> roba
<Guest9910> io volevo solo la app di amazon music
<ugone> non so cosa è
<Guest9910> e un app per ascoltare musica
<ugone> fin li c'ero arrivato
<ugone> ma non puoi ascoltarla ad es con vlc?
<Guest9910> si ma io cercavo questa app per linux  Amazon Cloud Player
<ugone> Guest9910, cerca su google Amazon Cloud Player ubuntu e vedrai che trovi parecchio
<DeadMansHand> buongiorno a tutti... ho nun problema, avete presente openarena?? si vede scurissimo.. ho kubuntu 14.04, non riesco proprio a risolvere...
<jester-> DeadMansHand: scheda video?
<jester-> aloha gigirock
<gigirock> gay di tutto il mondo unitevi !
<gigirock> cia jester-
<jester-> gigirock:  lo vedi sky su kodi?
<gigirock> jester-, in che senso ?
<jester-> se riesci a vedere sky su xbnc
<gigirock> no non lo vedo .... il solo sky che vedo e' via satellite
<gigirock> jester-, ma tu intendi vederlo via streaming ?
<jester-> una url buona per le tv l'ho trovato ma con skype c'è un cazzo da fare
<jester-> gigirock: lo usi xbnc?
<gigirock> ah ecco
<gigirock> io uso kodi sul raspberry ma per streaming ci vuole un 4mb di banda
<gigirock> jester-, cmq l'ultima volta che parlavo di queste cose qui mi hanno bannato.....
<jester-> cabratore?
<gigirock> si si
<jester-> tutta gelosia
<gigirock> ma volevo fare una domanda nerd....
<jester-> gigirock: http://bit.ly/m3ubyinfogw  è ottima e aggiornata
<gigirock> jester-, ma come fanno a postare sempre sullo stesso pastebin ?
<jester-> si vede che il mantainer ci sta dietro, è aggiornato al 15/12
<ilTeto> Buongiorno, non si apre più libreoffice, ho aggiornato, l'ho scaricato di nuovo, ho cercato nel forum ma non trovo nessuna risposta, aiutooo!
<krabador> ilTeto, apri da terminale
<gigirock> non si apre + cosa , ilTeto ?
<jester-> ilTeto: cioè hai scaricato i deb dal sito?
<ilTeto> Scusate ma sono impedito, non si apre ne writer ne calc, come si fa ad aprie dea terminale?
<krabador> ilTeto, sudo apt-get install pastebinit , invio , una volta fatto, dpkg -l | grep libre | pastebinit
<ilTeto> krabador
<ilTeto> , fatto cosa dovrebbe succedere?
<krabador> che il link prodotto dall'ultimo
<krabador>  lo incolli qui
<ilTeto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14097352/
<ilTeto> grazie
<krabador> da terminale , digita libreoffice-writer
<krabador> invio
<krabador> vedi che succede
<ilTeto> comando non trovato
<ilTeto> non ci dovrebbe essere davanti un comando?
<krabador> libreoffice, invio
<ilTeto> Errore di bus (core dump creato)
<krabador> ilTeto, apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> df -h | pastebinit
<ilTeto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14097436/
<krabador> ilTeto, l'altro?
<ilTeto> E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permesso negato)
<ilTeto> E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<ilTeto> E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato)
<ilTeto> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<ilTeto> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> e con la buona salute.
<ilTeto> krabador, mi ha buttato fuori dalla chat, non vedo più i messaggi
<krabador> perchè hai incollato l'outpu
<krabador> e dovevi incollare solo il link
<krabador> ilTeto, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<ilTeto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14097489/
<krabador> ilTeto, sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice libreoffice-*
<ilTeto> come rimozione libreoffice?
<krabador> ilTeto, per poi reinstallarlo. Hai mandato?
<ilTeto> si. si krabador
<krabador> ilTeto, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<ilTeto> non funziona
<krabador> "non funziona" ---> ?
<krabador> è li' apparentemente senza fare niente?
<krabador> hai problemi di rete?
<krabador> ilTeto, entro domani.
<ilTeto> esatto, non direi
<krabador> rispondi
<ilTeto> krabador
<ilTeto> , non ho problemi di rete e non fa niente, il cursore lampeggia come se aspettasse il nuovo comando
<krabador> ilTeto, sta facendo.
<krabador> ilTeto, se ha parecchio da scaricare ed installare, puo' metterci tempo
<krabador> !image | ilTeto
<ubot-it> ilTeto: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> premi stamp, va sul sito imgur, fa l'upload, ed incolla il link dell'upload qui
<ilTeto> la spia del disco non da segni di vita
<krabador> l'immagine viene salvata in /home/utente/immagini
<ilTeto> http://imgur.com/aQJZwkx
<krabador> ilTeto, sta facendo
<krabador> non ti mettere a mandare altri input
<ilTeto> Estrazione dei template dai pacchetti: 100%
<ilTeto> Done. Non ha finito?
<krabador> ilTeto, restituisce il link
<krabador> quando ha finito
<krabador> datti pace
<ilTeto> Sono un po' teso mi spiace, ho tutto il lavoro su libre e mi spiacerebbe perderlo
<ilTeto> adesso si vede che sta facendo
<krabador> ilTeto, l'importante è che i files del lavoro siano al sicuro
<ilTeto> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/14097802/ spero di si
<ilTeto> su dropbox
<krabador> praticamente non aggiornavi da mesi
<ilTeto> Ho aggiornato anche prima di chiedere aiuto
<krabador> ilTeto, beh, no. non avresti avuto 90 pacchetti
<krabador> ilTeto, riavvia e torna qui
<ilTeto> A dopo
<krabador> sudo apt-get install libreoffice | pastebinit
<ilTeto> krabador, eccomi
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install libreoffice | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo
<ilTeto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14097943/
<ilTeto> c'e solo questo
<gigirock> ilTeto, avvia libreoffice
<ilTeto> Funziona! Grazie mille
<gigirock> ilTeto, manda una donazione a krabador
<gigirock> ilTeto, krabador spesso si accontenta di un bacio in fronte
<ilTeto> perchè sono sposato altrimenti...
<gigirock> lol
<Carlin0> non è geloso
<ilTeto> sono io che sono fedele
<ilTeto> krabador
<ilTeto> grazie infinite e buone feste a tutti
<gigirock> merry Xmas
<maxer> salve a tutti
<maxer> essite un modo per avere pieni permessi e poter modifcare le cartelle
<maxer> di tutto il pc?
<maxer> aiuttooooo
<maxer> sto impazzendo
<maxer> ora no mi mostra nemmeno tutti i file
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> maxer: che hai fatto?
<Carlin0> maxer, esistono i file nascosti ...
<maxer> ho salvato un file di calc
<maxer> l'ho passato tramite hd esterno a un amico
<maxer> mi ripassa hd e non vedo il file
<maxer> vado per mettere un nuovo file mi oscura il camando incolla
<maxer> sembra che non abbia i permessi
<maxer> vorrei av ere i permessi per tutto cosi non divento matto ogni volta
<ennuir> ciao ragazzi, sono un super neofita e vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio pc. che versione mi consigliate?
<krabador> ennuir, indica, con precisione, cpu, ram, e scheda video del pc
<krabador> in base a quello, ti si possono dare indicazioni .
<ennuir> ok, un attimo
<ennuir> Processore: Intel® Core™ i7-4510U (2.00 GHz / 3.10 GHz con Turbo Boost, cache 4 MB, 2 core, 4 thread) ;
<ennuir> Display: LCD con retroilluminazione LED da 15.6” (39,6 cm) e risoluzione 1366 x 768 (HD Ready) ;
<ennuir> Memoria: Ram 8 GB, DDR3 a 1600 MHz (espandibile fino a 12 GB) ;
<ennuir> Storage: Hard Disk 1 TB (5400 rpm) ;
<ennuir> Scheda Grafica: NVIDIA® GeForce 820M con 2 GB di memoria dedicata;
<enniors> i74510
<krabador> !pastebinit | enniors
<ubot-it> enniors: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<krabador> non si puo' incollare in canale, per questo il bot, ti ha kickato
<enniors> visto
<krabador> comunque, con i7-4510U , 8gb ram, e doppia scheda video, puoi mettere quello che ti pare
<enniors> ram 8 gb, invidia geforce 820
<krabador> l'unico margine di "tribolazione"
<krabador> è UEFI
<krabador> per cui ti conviene scaricare 15.10
<krabador> !usbwin | enniors
<ubot-it> enniors: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | enniors
<ubot-it> enniors: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !installazione | enniors
<ubot-it> enniors: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !uefi | enniors
<ubot-it> enniors: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<enniors> la questione dell uefi l ho risolta, volendo installare w7
<enniors> ma ho capito che non è strada che spunta
<enniors> :D
<enniors> ho un dubbo su i driver del wifi.. la mia scheda viene riconosciuta automaticamente?
<krabador> enniors, installando ubuntu dopo win, avrai grub che ti fa scegliere all'avvio cosa caricare, uefi o nono uefi
<krabador> enniors, se hai broadcom, si devono installare i driver a mano s, successivamente all'installazione
<enniors> si si.. broadcom
<krabador> in ogni caso, verifichi direttamente, creando il supporto di isntallazione
<krabador> o dvd o pendrive
<krabador> mandandola in "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> fatta partire all'avvio del pc.
<enniors> io ho provato la live di peppermint
<krabador> peppermint != ubuntu
<enniors> ma la scheda non era riconosciuta
<krabador> peppermint != ubuntu
<enniors> ok ok :D
<enniors> quindi installazione manuale?
<krabador> enniors, ok che sei inesperto, ma sai leggere?
<krabador> manda il supporto di installazione, in avvio, in sessione "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<enniors> ok
<krabador> verifichi se la wireless, è installabile , e supportata
<krabador> al che, decidi.
<enniors> va benissimo, provo
<enniors> vado con la 15.10 allora.. grazie
<krabador> di niente
<eugenio_> salve, non so se è il canale giusto, ma volevo capire le problematiche legate alla risoluzione laptop (ovviamente ubuntu) con TV, in quanto tramite VGA, la tv mi va in risouzione 1024x768 mentre lil laptop è 1440x900
<krabador> eugenio_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> eugenio_, sudo lshw -c video | pastebinit
<krabador> eugenio_, xrandr | pastebinit
<Stefano> Salve, ho un problema ad installare Ubuntu 15.10
<Stefano> Posso chiedere aiuto quì?
<cristian_c> Dica
<krabador> deccriba, come detto dalla domestica sudamericana dei walsh, alla fine dei goonies.
<Stefano> In pratica, quando avvio da DVD non mi viene richiesta la lingua, ma inizia a "tritare" e, dopo qualche minuto, compare una schermata  grigia(credo il desktop, dato che in alto c'è la barra di notifica) ed un errore riguardante la scheda video. Mi viene chiesto come procedere ed in qualsiasi caso mi ritrovo in una schermata nera con un errore rigua
<Stefano> rdante un ModemManager.service, che ogni tot si riavvia in un loop continuo
<Stefano> E' la prima volta che paciocco con un PC (ho sempre pacioccato con Android) e non so che fare XD
<cristian_c> Stefano: che pc è?
<cristian_c> cpu, ram , scheda grafica
<cristian_c> è un portatile?
<krabador> Stefano, avvia il pc, fa partire il dvd, premento contemporaneamente,continuamente un tasto freccia
<Stefano> CompaQ presario CQ 61 (un portatile, vecchiotto: ha 6 anni). CPU AMD sempron 120TM (un athlon single core), RAM 3 GB (non saprei dire di più), GPU AMD Radeon HD4200
<Stefano> Un tasto freccia?
<krabador> si
<krabador> il fatto che sia "la prima volta che paciocchi con un pc" ti mette comunque nella possibilità di guardare bene la tastiera
<Carlin0> si ma Stefano data la tua cpu proverei anche qualcosa di + leggerino
<Stefano> Sisi scusa XD krabdor.
<Stefano> Qualcosa di più leggero? pensavo che già ubuntu fosse leggero
<Stefano> Rispetto a windows 10
<krabador> Stefano, si, ma non in pc di 10 anni e piu'
<krabador> Stefano, stai facendo come ti sto segnalando?
<krabador> Stefano, ubuntu ha delle derivate, basate su vari ambienti grafici, di cui alcuni di essi sono piu' indicati per pc non piu' giovanissim
<Stefano> Sto scrivendo dal pc in questione...da browser posso accedere a questa chat?
<Carlin0> Stefano, si
<Stefano> da browser android
<Carlin0> Stefano, xubuntu o lubuntu
<Stefano> Ne consigli uno in particolare?
<cristian_c> Stefano: un qualunque client o br0wser
<cristian_c> r
<krabador> lubuntu è la piu' leggera in assoluto
<krabador> ma sentiti libero di provare
<krabador> Stefano, non hai pacioccato molto con android, se non hai mai toccato un pc..
<krabador> #capisc'ammè
<Stefano> Android è più semplice...comunque mi son sempre limitato a cambio di r
<Stefano> ROM
<Stefano> Non so compilare o scrivere app/software
<Stefano> Provo lubuntu allora. Grazie mille ;-) Se avrò problemi, tornerò a chiedere XD
<krabador> "android è piu' semplice" , non avere fretta di sostenerlo
<krabador> in bocca al lupo per tutto
<Stefano> Grazie ;-)
<eugenio_> krabador, scusa il ritardo: http://pastebin.com/RV1ptGnt
<cristian_c> stai utulizzando l'uscta video esterna vga
<cristian_c> *utilizzando
<cristian_c> oltre allo schermo integrato
<eugenio_> cristian_c, si
<eugenio_> cristian_c, non capisco come mai la tv ha quella risoluzione e non di più
<krabador> eugenio_, sei alla massima risoluzione che ubuntu supporta per le periferiche video che stai usando
<eugenio_> krabador, quindi sulla tv non posso aumentare la risoluzione? la tv avrebbe 1920 x 1080
<krabador> da vga no
<krabador> Radeon X700, M26 PCIE , questa è la tua scheda
<krabador> non è hd4200
<krabador> ma di praticamente 10 anni prima
<eugenio_> si si il laptop è vecchio
<eugenio_> avrà proprio 10 anni
<krabador> ergo, non puoi pretendere molto
<eugenio_> non posso usare hdmi xke non ce l'ha il laptop
<krabador> eugenio_, se hai hdmi, prova con quello
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> questo è quanto
<eugenio_> al max usb come uscite dal pc
<krabador> eugenio_, il che, con tutto il rispetto, non c'entra col pc
<krabador> *video
<eugenio_> ok, quindi massimo che posso ottenere in termini generali è 1024x768
<krabador> da vga, si
<eugenio_> ok quindi in generale dato che non ho hdmi
<krabador> e non puoi installare i driver proprietari, in quando quella scheda è supportata solo dagli open
<eugenio_> esiste un convertitore usb hdmi?
<krabador> no
<krabador> "<krabador> eugenio_, il che, con tutto il rispetto, non c'entra col video"
<cristian_c> eugenio_: che comunque non è hd 42xx
<eugenio_> krabador, giusto per curiosità, l'uscita s-video è meglio o peggio?
<eugenio_> avrei anche questa
<cristian_c> eugenio_: da quanto posso capire, dipende dalla gpu
<cristian_c> che è vecchia
<cristian_c> probabilmente non supporta risoluzioni 'superiori' su uscite esterne
<jester-> eugenio_: vga lenta, dvi piu veloce, hdmi meno ingombrante e porta anche audio, ma non è che cambiando socket ringiovanisca scheda e pc, hai voglia di mettere i leggins alla nonna
<eugenio_> ah avevo capito dall'uscita
<cristian_c> eugenio_: ma infatti è quella
<cristian_c> sto parlando espressamente di uscita
<jester-> vga è la piu lenta ma fa comunque il suo sporco lavoro
<cristian_c> visto che sullo schermo integrato hai 1440x900, attualmente
<krabador> eugenio_, non puoi avere di piu', fattene una ragione
<eugenio_> krabador, ok
<eugenio_> grazie
<eugenio_> almeno mi metto l'animo in pace
<krabador> c'hai messo un ora ...
<eugenio_> son duro ;-)
<krabador> un ora a rispondere
<eugenio_> krabador, lo so, mi sono dovuto allontanare dal pc
<neomaxer> rieccomi
<neomaxer> ho riavviato ubuntu dopo ore..
<neomaxer> cmq
<neomaxer> ho sempre il problema di prima
<neomaxer> devo riuscire ad avere i permessi per scrivere su di una cartella
<neomaxer> anche se vorrei che il mio utente avesse i permessi per fare qualsiasi cosa
<neomaxer> come faccio?
<neomaxer> aiutoooo
<neomaxer> un aiutino?
<neomaxer> nessuno?
<neomaxer> sto impazzendo non posso copiare nulla e fare nulla
<neomaxer> non mi fa accedere a una cartella ce mi serve
<krabador> san basso.
<Carlin0> santo subito
<Comix> ciao a tutti
<Comix> c'e qualcuno che sa usare bene linux
<Comix> ubuntu..
<Comix> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Comix
<ubot-it> Comix: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Comix> configurazione bind9_dlz master/slave
<Comix> ??
<cristian_c> Comix: riesci a esprimerti in modo chiaro?
<Comix> configurazione bind9_dlz master/slave
<Carlin0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<krabador> il server Bindi.
<cristian_c> Comix: sei un bot?
<cristian_c> (rispondeempre con la solita risposta)
<Carlin0> krabador,  è parente della Rosy
<Comix> no
<Comix> ho un bloblema con bind9_DLZ
<jester-> Carlin0: quella bindi?
<Comix> no so se qualcuno lo conosce..
<cristian_c> bloblema?
<Carlin0> jester-, ovvio
<Carlin0> Comix, hai visto il link che ho postato ?
<jester-> Comix: non è argomento del canale chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Comix> o sto guardando
<Comix> si ma qual link e per la configurazione di bind9
<Comix> manuale
<Comix> io parlavo di samba-tool
<Carlin0> !samba | Comix eccoti qui
<ubot-it> Comix eccoti qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Comix86> ciao a tutti
<Comix86> BIND9_DLZ
<Carlin0> ancora ?
<krabador> !chat | Comix86
<ubot-it> Comix86: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Comix86> lascia stare
 * jester- slaps jester- with Lenin's Collected Works
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-20
<ennior> Salve! Sto provando la versione 15.10 sul mio aus
<ennior> Come faccio a installare la scheda wifi?
<ennior> È una broadcom
<krabador> !broadcom | ennior
<ubot-it> ennior: Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<krabador> ennior, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ennior, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> ennior, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ennior, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Carlin0> unciafà
<krabador> eh no
<krabador> ennior, tutto bene?
<krabador> oh, ennior
<krabador> ci sei o no?
<krabador> ennior  ?
<Carlin0> ci manca un asterisco
<Carlin0>  *!*@*151.52.11.123
<Musashi73> salve a tutti, desidero sapere se esiste il programma Process Explorer per ubuntu o equivalente. grazie
<akis24> Musashi73: il gestore dei processi è integrato di default su ubuntu basta cercarlo sul menu'
<Musashi73> quale sarebbe?
<akis24> Musashi73: task-manager
<Musashi73> con Process explorer ci sono più dettagli
<Musashi73> parli del monitor di sistema?
<akis24> Musashi73: ti basta settare dalle preferenze del task-manager   mostra tutti i processi ... si monitor di sistema
<Musashi73> ok, grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<nino> ciao a tutti.
<Carlin0> !ciao | nino
<ubot-it> nino: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nino> gentilmente, qualcuno potrebbe darmi indicazioi precise su come installare libnfc ?
<Carlin0> nino,  che roba è?
<nino> ho visto un po su internet ma ci sono indicazioni non chiarissime.. forse è la mia poca esperienza.
<nino> dunque libnfc è una libreria che consente di utilizzare i dispositivi NFC che servono per leggere e scrivere NFC card
<Carlin0> ah una libreria ... aspe che vedo
<nino> ho scaricato la libreria dal sito ufficiale ma nopn trovo indicazioni precise per ubuntu
<nino> grazie mille
<Carlin0> !info libnfc-dev
<ubot-it> libnfc-dev (source: libnfc): Near Field Communication (NFC) library (development files). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.1-3 (wily), package size 70 kB, installed size 319 kB
<Carlin0> nino, che ubuntu hai ?
<nino> 14.04.1 lts
<Carlin0> nino, scrivi nel terminale sudo apt install libnfc-dev
<nino> ok Carlin0
<Carlin0> nino, non scaricare roba in giro quando è li bella comoda nei repo
<jester-> nè
<nino> fatt
<Carlin0> ha installato ?
<nino> adesso se non sbaglio dovrei configurare la libreria per il mio device
<nino> Carlino0 credo di si
<Carlin0> nino, ubuntu quando installa la configura anche nel sistema
<nino> come faccio ad esserne sicuro e verificare la versione installata?
<Carlin0> la versione ...
<Carlin0> nino, dpkg -l | grep libnfc
<nino> libnfc ha una sua versione
<nino> credo 1.7
<Carlin0> la 1.7 è sulla 15.10 , ora non so che versione ci sia sulla 14.04
<Carlin0> ma lo vedi con quel comando
<nino> Carlin0, credo esista un comando che mi consente di verificare che versione ho installato di libnfc ?
<Carlin0> te l'ho appena scritto
<nino> quale comando?
<Carlin0> [11:07:29] <Carlin0> nino, dpkg -l | grep libnfc
<nino> sorry...:-)
<nino> verifico
<nino> la versione è 1.7.0-3
<nino> ottimo.. sei stato gentilissimo...
<Carlin0> di nulla nino
<Carlin0> e ricorda ...
<Carlin0> non installare roba presa in giro
<nino> sai dirmi come configurare la libretria per il mio device?
<Carlin0> usa i repo ufficiali
<nino> acr122
<Carlin0> sei proprio distratto ...
<Carlin0> [11:06:05] <Carlin0> nino, ubuntu quando installa la configura anche nel sistema
<nino> ce il mio cagnolino che rompe
<nino> vuole infinite attenzioni
<Carlin0> per tutto il resto nino la cosa esula dal canale di supporto
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nino> ok
<nino> mille grazie CArlin0, buona domenica
<Carlin0> altrettanto
<xNyes> Salve
<xNyes> una domanda
<xNyes> prima mi si bloccava il pc
<xNyes> ma non mi è mai capitato
<xNyes> ora ho cancellato delle cose e ho aggiornato il kernel e non succee
<xNyes> piu'
<xNyes> per sicurezza vorrei un antivirus
<xNyes> buono
<xNyes> come faccio? cosa mi suggerite?
<antofalco> Buongiorno!
<antofalco> qualcuno può aiutarmi? ho provato ad avanzare da ubuntu 10.1 a 14... passando prima da ubuntu 12
<antofalco> ora pero al riavvio ho messaggio d'errore
<antofalco> cosa posso fare?
<krabador> antofalco, farti un bel backup con sessione live di quello che ti pare, e fare installazione pulita
<antofalco> perderei i dati sull'hard disk?
<krabador> antofalco, puoi anche scaricare 14.04.3, far partire l'installazione, settare la vecchia home, NON mettere il check per la formattazione, andare avanti, creare quando chiesto un utente che NON si chiami come il già esistente, finire l'installazione , e travasare i dati da /home/vecchioutente a /home/nuovoutente
<krabador> antofalco, se stai attento "<krabador> antofalco, farti un bel backup con sessione live di quello che ti pare, e fare installazione pulita" e <krabador> antofalco, puoi anche scaricare 14.04.3, far partire l'installazione, settare la vecchia home, NON mettere il check per la formattazione, andare avanti, creare quando chiesto un utente che NON si chiami come il già esistente, finire l'installazione , e travasare i dati da /home/vecchioutente
<krabador>  a /home/nuovoutente
<krabador> tegono cari i tuoi dati ;)
<antofalco> grazie mille krabador!
<krabador> di niente :)
<krabador> antofalco, scusami un attimo, errore di battitura "settare la vecchia home" ---> "settare la vecchia root"
<antofalco> ok!
<subre> Salve ragazzi, stavo eseguendo i normali aggiornamenti per ubuntu 14.04, però mi dice che al momento /boot è piena, probabilmente è piena perchè è piena di immagini di diversi kernel
<subre> in particolare mi ritrovo con tutte queste immagini:
<subre> linux-image-3.19.0-25-generic   deinstall
<subre> linux-image-3.19.0-31-generic   install
<subre> linux-image-3.19.0-32-generic   install
<subre> linux-image-3.19.0-33-generic   install
<subre> linux-image-3.19.0-39-generic   install
<aitan> ciao a tutti
<aitan> per favore, qualcuno sa dirmi come installare una libreria?
<Carlin0> aitan, che libreria ?
<ubuntolo> domanda: ho ubuntu 14 e ho appena scaricato cacaoweb 64 per linux. mi appare l'icona in file scaricati ma non riesco a far funzionare il tutto. qualcuno sa aiutarmi? grazie
<Carlin0> ubuntolo, da dove lo hai preso il programma ?
<ubuntolo> dal sito di cacaoweb, scaricato da firefox...
<Giuls> Ciao, avrei un piccolo problema: Scaricando la nuova versione di ubuntu e lasciando il portatile incustodito, durante la fase finale dell'installazione si è spento, perchè non caricava più la batteria e dato che è vecchio non ha più una buona autonomia. Fatto sta che accendendo il pc mi è apparsa la schermata in linguaggio macchina e apparentemente
<Giuls>  posso entrare in "sola lettura" posso verificare stato memoria ecc ma non posso modificare niente... è come se non ci fosse un s.o.; volevo passare dalla versione 14.04 all'ultima ma adesso non so come fare perche in linguaggio macchina non so programmare o muovermi in questo ambiente diciamo...è riparabile il danno o devo buttare il pc?
<Carlin0> ubuntolo,  mi spiace ma non diamo supporto a programmi che non provengono dai repo
<Carlin0> !ripristino | Giuls
<ubot-it> Giuls: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ubuntolo> strano, un mese fa, avevo lo stesso pc e sempre ubuntu 14, ricordo per certo che qualcuno me lo diede
<Carlin0> chiedi in chat ubuntolo  ...
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubuntolo> grazie
<Giuls> Grazie mille ragazzi :)
<Giuls> vi aggiornerò :D
<Musashi73> salve a tutti. Purtroppo ho un problema dovuto a dei comandi che ho digita sul terminale
<Musashi73> ho fatto dei kill su chrome e adesso il monitor ha una schermata strana, e come se mancasse una parte inferiore e inoltre il luncher sull sinistra non appare
<f843d0> Musashi73: se hai lanciato solo dei kill, dovrebbe riprendersi tutto con un riavvio
<Musashi73> ho fatto solo dei kill, ma al riavvio è rimasto
<Musashi73> ho provato anche il recovery dal grub
<f843d0> Musashi73: probabilmente allora il sistema ha creato dei .lock
<Musashi73> sul terminale, adesso digito top e non vedo nessuna applicazione google in funzione anche se google chrome è aperto
<antofalco> ciao!! dopo MBR error, sono entrato con pennetta in mod try, sperando di fare una copia backup per poter successivamente installare da 0 senza perdere dati, ma non so come creare il backup! Qualcuno puo aiutarmi cortesementek
<Musashi73> credo di si, avrà creato dei lock
<jester-> antofalco: semplicemente copi e incolli du altro supporto o dati che ti interessano
<Musashi73> dovrei farli ripartire dal terminale?
<Musashi73> come posso sbloccarli?
<jester-> Musashi73: hai segato il sistema
<krabador> ma infatti, ripristina che fai prima
<jester-> !ripristino | Musashi73
<ubot-it> Musashi73: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Musashi73> solo con un kill a chrome?
<cristian_c> mi sfugge il nesso tra cromo e i componenti di unity
<jester-> Musashi73: e se vuoi dirla tutta ha sicuro copiato e incollato nel terminale comando da qualche guida pirla
<krabador> Musashi73, da questa parte non si puo' sapere cosa hai fatto di preciso e le conseguenze di quello che hai fatto nel sistema
<Musashi73> quindi metto il live e reinstallo??
<krabador> Musashi73, fatti un favore, esattamente.
<Musashi73> ok. grazie
<antofalco> ma come vedo i file personali da modalità ?
<antofalco> da modalità live
<krabador> antofalco, clicchi sulle partizioni
<krabador> che appaiono di lato a sinistra
<krabador> nel gestore files
<krabador> poi, sai tu, i tuoi percorsi.
<antofalco> perdona l'ignoranza...
<antofalco> :-)
<jester-> antofalco: se il discco p ancora vivo lo vedi nel file manager,
<krabador> antofalco, ho i privati disabilitati , scrivi in canale
<antofalco> per  fortuna è ancora vivo l'hard disk!
<antofalco> grazie mille
<antofalco> Altra domandina! Come faccio ad ottenere i permessi per copiare i file personali da mod live ad un hard disk esterno?
<jester-> antofalco: non dovrebbero servire ma ne caso usa sudo per lanciare il file manager
<jester-> sudo nautilus sudo altraapp
<antofalco> Ho provato con copia ed incolla ma mi da erroe
<enimma> buongiorno a tutti
<antofalco> Buongiorno!
<antofalco> jester, sono due comandi differenti?
<jester-> antofalco: sudo nautilus nel terminale se usi live con unity
<antofalco> non ho capito, perdonami
<jester-> antofalco: apri un terminale e dai il comando
<antofalco> è un unico comando sudo nautilus sudo altraapp?
<krabador> antofalco, sei in live, adesso?
<jester-> antofalco: apri un terminale e dai il comando
<antofalco> Si, con pennetta
<jester-> antofalco: sudo nautilus nel terminale se usi live con unity
<krabador> antofalco, attacca un cavo lan, o se viene vista la wireless , connettiti qui da li
<antofalco> ok
<antofalco> rieccomi
<antofalco> sono collegato dal pc con il live
<antofalco> se do qui comandi mi da errore
<krabador> antofalco, apri il terminale, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> metti la spunta a tutto, tranne a sources
<krabador> e la togli a cd-rom
<krabador> chiudi la finestra, torni nel terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> quando hai fatto segnala.
<enimma> krabador: perchè mi avete espulso dalla chat?!
<krabador> !chat | enimma
<ubot-it> enimma: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enimma> krabador: ero lì a posta e mi avete espulso
<enimma> va beh cmq se vuoi vederla così: ho un portatile ma non riesco ad installarci ubuntu perchè mi segnala errori sull'hard disk
<antofalco> ho provato nuovamente il comando sudo consigliatomi prima
<krabador> antofalco, hai fatto quanto appena segnalato ?
<antofalco> hga funzionato ma l- hard disk era pieno
<krabador> enimma, hai detto semplicemente che vuoi scroccare la riparazione, e queste risorse non sono nate per questo scopo
<antofalco> devo rifarlo.. non ricordo il comando
<krabador> enimma, quindi, smetti di inquinare il log, per favore
<antofalco> sudo n....
<krabador> antofalco, preoccupati di avere un device in cui salvare i dati che sia sufficientemente capiente
<krabador> per i dati che devi destinargli
<enimma> krabador: tutti scroccano l'aiuto per installare ubuntu
<krabador> non c'è assistenza che si possa fornire
<krabador> enimma, ed è scopo di questo canale
<krabador> !chat | enimma
<ubot-it> enimma: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> per controversie #ubuntu-it-ops
<krabador> smetti con l'offtopic qui
<enimma> e allora perchè dici che voglio inquinare il log?!
<krabador> enimma, sei offtopic
<antofalco> s... ho liberato spazio, ma mi servirebbe il comando consigliatomi pirma per riavere i privilegi per poter copiare
<krabador> ultimo avvertimento
<krabador> antofalco, sudo nautilus
<antofalco> eccolooo
<antofalco> grazie
<enimma> vorrei mettere ubuntu su questo pc dall'hd danneggiato e volevo solo sapere se posso oppure no
<enimma> non mi sembra di essere offtopics
<krabador> enimma, nell'altro canale hai espressamente detto che vuoi solo riparare gli hard disk
<enimma> per poi installarci os ubuntu
<krabador> quindi non regge che tu abbia proporzionato la tua voglia di scrocco assistenza tecnica generica, con ubuntu
<krabador> sisi
<antofalco> scrocco assistenza generica!!! fantastica
<Guest22280> ho windows 8.1 e volevo installare in dual boot kali
<Guest22280> si puo?
<cristian_c> !buntu | Guest22280
<krabador> !chat | Guest22280
<ubot-it> Guest22280: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<ubot-it> Guest22280: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> kali ? e che centra ?
<enimma> krabador: non sarei venuto qua a chiedere aiuto se non volessi installarci ubuntu
<antofalco> krabador mi da questo errore Filesystem does not support symbolic links
<antofalco> mentre prova a copiare i file
<antofalco> pero prima stava copiando ma si [ interrotto per spazio insuff
<krabador> antofalco, non hai risposto prima, se hai fatto quanto ti ho segnalato alle 16:51
<antofalco> no...
<antofalco> procedo con quello allora
<krabador> fa quanto detto prima allora.
<antofalco> ok
<cristian_c> antofalco: puoi copiare tutto tranne i link simbolici
<cristian_c> per logiche ragioni
<antofalco> io volevo copiare tutti ifile, non conoscendo il percorso dei file personali poiche il pc non [ mio
<krabador> antofalco, non ti conviene fare un copia/incolla macroscopico
<krabador> va nella /home/utente, se parilamo di una distro linux, e seleziona i dati di interesse
<krabador> antofalco, se poi anche il tuo amico , ti ha chiesto di "riparargli il pc" facci venire direttamente lui
<antofalco> quindi copiando home/nomeutente copio i suoi file personali
<krabador> cosi' evitiamo di perdere tempo , visto che potresti non essere nella condizione di prenderti delle responsabilità
<antofalco> esattamente
<krabador> antofalco, leggi cio' che ti ho appena scritto
<krabador> evitiamo di perdere tempo entrambi
<antofalco> hai ragione, ma il mio amico non ne capisce nulla... io uso osx,
<antofalco> grazie mille di tutto
<antofalco> mihai risolto il prob
<krabador> passa alla cassa, visto che anche tu hai scroccato alla grande
<krabador> ;)
<antofalco> ahahahha
<antofalco> giusto
<Musashi73> Ho dei problemi per l'installazione della stampante, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi ad installarla? Grazie
<krabador> Musashi73, hai già reinstallato ?
<Musashi73> sto installando sul laptop e sto cercando di configurare la stampante sul desktop. Sul laptop la reinstallazione non ha risolto il problema, quindi sto reinstallando Ubuntu dall'inizio
<jester-> eppure la prima volta dicono che non si scordi mai
<krabador> già...
<jester-> mucuacio come hai installatola volta scorsa?
<krabador> Musashi73, ti è mai venuto in mente, come dire, che per ricevere assistenza tecnica su un sistema, potrebbe essere un vantaggio segnalare la versione del sistema per cui si sta chiedendo assitenza?
<Musashi73> hai ragione, dimenticavo ubuntu 15.10
<aita> buona sera
<Musashi73> scusate, si era chiusa la finestra. Rimango in attesa per avere suggerimenti sulla stampante Canon MP600R da installare su ubuntu 15.10
<aita> ce qualcuna che mi può dire come istallare
<krabador> !installazione | aita
<ubot-it> aita: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> aita, tutti questi link  ;)
<aita> la libreria libnfc
<krabador> aita, fa una panoramica di quello che devi fare, accompagnato dalla versione del sistema
<krabador> e in che hardware gira
<jester-> aita: te l'ha detto Carlin0 stamattina come fare
<aita> ok krabador
<jester-> aita: sudo apt-get install libfnc-dev
<krabador> ah, aita quindi che problema hai?
<Carlin0> Musashi73, scarica i driver http://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/products/fax__multifunctionals/inkjet/pixma_mp_series/pixma_mp600r.aspx?type=drivers&language=EN&os=LINUX
<aita> jester, grazie.. verifico
<aita> krabador, verifico il suggerimento di lester
<krabador> aita, sondi versioni di soluzioni diverse?
<Musashi73> ma cosa devo scaricare se c'è scritto driver (0) ??
<Musashi73> so che può essere configurata con CUP
<Musashi73> ma la stampante non viene rilevata sulla rete
<Musashi73> forse sbaglio qualche passaggio. Con la versione 14 di ubuntu funzionava, con il portatile ubuntu 15.10 funziona
<Carlin0> Musashi73, prova con quelli della 610 http://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/products/fax__multifunctionals/inkjet/pixma_mp_series/pixma_mp610.aspx?type=drivers&language=EN&os=Linux%20(32-bit)
<jester-> aita: sudo apt-get install libnfc-dev
<Carlin0> io ho una canon 1700 e da anni va coi driver della 1900
<carza82> salve. ho ubuntu 15.04 ed un pc HP630. da un po di tempo non riesco ad attivare il wifi. premetto che non ho windows in duall
<carza82> salve ho un pc hp630 con ubuntu 15.04, non ho windows in dual boot ma caricato su virtual machine. da un po di tempo non riesco ad attivare il wifi
<krabador> alla befana si fa la carza
<krabador> carza82, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jester-> carza82: sul sistema o sulla vm
<krabador> carza82, rfkill list | pastebinit
<Musashi73> da quello che so io devo configurarla com la PIXMA MP830
<Musashi73> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3176134
<carza82> devo dare i due comandi?
<jester-> carza82: sul sistema o sulla vm
<krabador> carza82, se in vm, leggiti la documentazione della vm che usi
<Carlin0> Musashi73, topic vecchio di 5 anni
<carza82> ho dato il primo
<aita> jester, mi da un errore
<aita> E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<aita> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<jester-> Carlin0: se non rispondi la vedo dura
<jester-> aita: sudo apt-get install libnfc-dev
<krabador> aita, copia ed incolla lo sai fare?
<carza82> fatto
<jester-> aita: e chiudi il software center se aperto
<carza82> ho dato i due comandi
<krabador> carza82, ma non hai risposto alla domanda
<jester-> carza82: sul sistema o sulla vm
<carza82> quale domanda?
<carza82> sistema
<jester-> carza82: sul sistema o sulla vm non va la wifi
<carza82> entrambe
<jester-> e che centra winzoz
<krabador> la vm la puoi chiudere
<krabador> qui ci occupiamo del sistema reale
<carza82> chiusa
<krabador> carza82, incolla il link prodotto dal secondo comando , solo l'indirizzo
<carza82> ok un attimo
<aita> fatto... mille grazie jester
<Musashi73> Carlin0, a me ha funzionato con questa configurazione, cosa devo fare? Anche il portatile funziona con laMP830
<carza82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14117398/
<carza82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14117398/
<carza82> mi da solo questo
<Carlin0> Musashi73, se sai come fare buon per te
<krabador> carza82, rfkill unblock all
<krabador> carza82, rfkill list | pastebinit
<carza82> do entrambi i comandi?
<krabador> carza82, ma secondo te, ho voglia di perdere tempo ?
<Musashi73> purtroppo no,
<carza82> mi da questo?
<carza82> !
<carza82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14117421/
 * GrandePuffo DOMANDA: qualcuno di voi conosce mediawiki?
<krabador> !chat | GrandePuffo
<ubot-it> GrandePuffo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<GrandePuffo> ubot-it: ok grazie :)
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ok grazie :)'
<krabador> carza82, controlla di avere un tasto/levetta, fisico , per l'attivazione e disattivazione del wireless
<carza82> ce l'ho..la pigio ma nulla
<Musashi73> Carlin0, purtroppo ho bisogno di configurare la stampante  e non ci riesco
<krabador> carza82, c'è un led che si accende/spegne/cambia colore?
<Carlin0> Musashi73, ma manco ci provi a quanto vedo ...
<Carlin0> cmq ... fai te
<carza82> il led c'è ma se lo schiaccio non cambio colore...l'ho sempre acceso da li
<carza82> ma non va piu
<carza82> forse dopo la procedura devo riavviare?
<krabador> carza82, premilo una volta
<krabador> carza82, aspetta
<krabador> premilo una volta
<carza82> o devo attivarlo da bios
<krabador> e rimanda  <krabador> carza82, rfkill unblock all
<krabador> <krabador> carza82, rfkill list | pastebinit
<krabador> carza82, oh, ti stai calmo?
<carza82> premuto
<krabador> rimanda i 2 comandi, rigorosamente nell'ordine
<Musashi73> ci sto provando da giorni, ma niente. Se qualcuno è disponibile ad aiutarmi sarei contento, ma se siete tutti impegnati magari passo un altro giorno
<krabador> il mio nome è gem !!! sono una cantante!!!
<carza82> fatto
<krabador> carza82, incolla il link, non fartelo ripetere
<carza82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14117509/
<krabador> carza82, hai ubuntu 15.04 main, o derivata?
<carza82> dopo questi comandi non mi e piu possibile attivare la funzione abilita wifi in alto a dx dove ci sono le connessioni
<carza82> main
<Carlin0> Musashi73, una dritta te l'ho data .... hai provato ?
<jester-> carza82: non è che hai una levetta da spostare sul bordo ?
<jester-> è hw bloccata
<carza82> no
<Carlin0> non credo proprio Musashi73
<jester-> = la levetta è su off
<carza82> quale dritta?
<carza82> quale levetta?
<jester-> quella del tostapane
<Musashi73> mi consigli di installare quelli della MP610?
<krabador> carza82, allora, se con una pressione del tasto, ed i comandi che ti ho dato , hai il risultato indicato, riavvia, accedi a bios, applica un reset
<krabador> ovvero il caricamento dei valori di default
<krabador> riavvia.
<Carlin0> Musashi73, prova , dovrebbero essere deb al massimo li rimuovi
<jester-> load setup default
<Musashi73> ok
<carza82> provo
<carza82> a dopo
<Musashi73> non va bene, quando ci clicco mi dice che la dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta libcupsys2
<sonoundilettante> buona sera, volevo chiedervi come posso sistemare questo problema cioè il seguente: "admin@linux:~$ sudo -i
<sonoundilettante> sudo: impossibile risolvere l'host linux
<sonoundilettante> [sudo] password di admin:
<sonoundilettante> root@linux:~#
<sonoundilettante> "
<sonoundilettante> buona sera, volevo chiedervi come posso risolvere questo problema di host:-> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14118168/ GRazie
<sonoundilettante> Grazie Mille
<sonoundilettante> C'e' qualcuno che saprebbe indicarmi una possibile soluzione?
<sonoundilettante> c'e' qualcuno?
<sonoundilettante> attendo una risposta da parte del assistenza di ubuntu italia
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: descrivi in canale
<cristian_c> dettagliatamente il problema
<sonoundilettante> in che senso?
<sonoundilettante> scusi non avevo letto il messaggio sopra, io scrivo ad esempio nel terminale sudo -i o altri comandi e la risposta è sempre "impossibile risolvere l'host linux"
<sonoundilettante> @cristian_c
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: su che macchina sei?
<sonoundilettante> ubuntu 15.10
<sonoundilettante> esiste una soluzione al problema?
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: servono ulteriori dettagli
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: su che macchina sei?
<sonoundilettante> ma cosa intende come macchina?
<sonoundilettante> il sistema operativo o il modello del computer?
<cristian_c> il modello
<sonoundilettante> ok
<cristian_c> come sei collegato
<cristian_c> cose del genere
<sonoundilettante> NP270E5G-K03IT anno: 2013
<sonoundilettante> sono collegato tramite wi-fi ma funziona su il mio altro computer portatile
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: quindi un portatile?
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: sei collegato in wifi a un portatile?
<sonoundilettante> esattamente
<cristian_c> e come?
<sonoundilettante> sono collegato ad un wifi di un router
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: puoi essere più preciso?
<cristian_c> 'collegato ad un wifi di un router' <-cioè, cos'hai fatto?
<sonoundilettante> non so come spiegargli sono collegato normalmente ad una rete wi-fi
<cristian_c> ok, ma come hai effettuato questo collegamento?
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: e perché non usi direttzmente la shell sulla macchina?
<cristian_c> il samsung
<sonoundilettante> sto usando  il terminale di ubuntu ma da sempre lo stesso errore di host
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: cioè non in wifi?
<sonoundilettante> sto usando firefox su ubuntu 15.10 utilizzando il wi-fi
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: puoi entrare qui in chat dal samsung?
<sonoundilettante> si perchè ho tolto windows ed ho installato ubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: ok, allora fallo e ricollegati qui da quello
<sonoundilettante> io sono colegato qui in chat con ubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> insomma, in modo che tu possa scrivere qui e digitare comandi dalla stessa macchina
<sonoundilettante> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14118625/
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: hai detto che sei collegato in wifi
<sonoundilettante> si non tramite filo
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: da quale pc stai scrivendo qui in chat?
<sonoundilettante> quello con ubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> ok, quindi stai scrivendo sulla tastiera del samsung qui in irc
<cristian_c> che non si capiva bene
<sonoundilettante> ok,ho questo problema ma non so come risolverlo---> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14118625/
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: ma non facevi prima a linkare direttamente la pagina?
<sonoundilettante> altrimenti il bot mi bannava già una volta mi è successo
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: ok, quindi hai problemi con sudo
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: il bot ti butta fuori se flooodi il canale
<cristian_c> non se posti un link
<cristian_c> tra l'altro di una risorsa ufficiale
<sonoundilettante> si esattamente ho un problema ad modificare i file hosts & host
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: i paste si usano principalmente per gli output lunghi del terminald
<cristian_c> e
<sonoundilettante> si lo so ma non sapevo se potevo postarlo qui
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: perché devi modificare il file host e hosts?
<sonoundilettante> perchè mi da il seguente errore "sudo: impossibile risolvere l'host linux"
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: quel file avresti dovuto averlo
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: da quando è comparso quel problema?
<sonoundilettante> si c'e' lo ma non so come editarlo
<sonoundilettante> oggi
<cristian_c> hai messo mano precedenemente all'os?
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: e che c'è scritto nel file?
<sonoundilettante> non c'e' scritto niente :-( volevo solo cambiare il nome della macchina seguendo una guida scritta su un sito web
<cristian_c> ahhh
<cristian_c> che guida?
<sonoundilettante> in vece è successo che non funziona piu' sudo
<sonoundilettante> adesso te la posto ma non è una cosa ufficiale
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: ma il file c'è o non c'è?
<cristian_c> hai detto che non c'è scritto niente
<sonoundilettante> si c'e'
<sonoundilettante> il file c'e' ma all interno non c'e' scritto niente
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: quindi l'hai pacioccato
<sonoundilettante> si
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: eh, allora dillo prima
<cristian_c> invece che giocare agli indovinelli per cinque minuti
<sonoundilettante> http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/ubuntu-come-cambiare-il-proprio-hostname-nome-del-computer-57867/
<krabador> sonoundilettante, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: perché hai seguito quella guida?
<sonoundilettante> questa guida l' letta dopo che è successo il problema: http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/ubuntu-come-cambiare-il-proprio-hostname-nome-del-computer-57867/
<krabador> sonoundilettante, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> sonoundilettante, manda i 2 comandi per favore
<sonoundilettante> ok
<sonoundilettante> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14118809/
<sonoundilettante> sonoundilettante: perché hai seguito quella guida?  l' o seguita dopo che ho modificato i file utilizzando un altro comando
<sonoundilettante> sudo hostname nome_macchina
<sonoundilettante> @krabador
<sonoundilettante>  --> admin@linux:~$ lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<sonoundilettante> No LSB modules are available.
<krabador> non hai ubuntu
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: qual era lo scopo iniziale di tutto sto bailamme?
<sonoundilettante> posso fare uno screen sempre se riesco
<sonoundilettante> @cristian_c -> sonoundilettante: qual era lo scopo iniziale di tutto sto bailamme? -> cambiare il nome della macchina
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante> quello con ubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> sonoundilettante: a quanto mi risulta era sufficiente modificare il file in etc
<cristian_c>  /etc
<sonoundilettante> si era quello che volevo fare ma avevo letto che tramite un comando era possibile farlo in vece non è cosi
<sonoundilettante> faccio prima ad cancellare tutto e re-installare ubuntu?
<krabador> si
<sonoundilettante> non è proprio possibile una soluzione?
<sonoundilettante> @krabador --> prova che sto usando ubuntu --> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/zgK4ED5qQGnpZ1h9TGmx
<sonoundilettante> va bene cancello tutto ed installo ubuntu
<luciofunk> ciao ragazzi,ho un problema con facebook,i video li riproduce ma l audio non esce,escono rumri di incomprensibili come nn riuscisse a codificarlo
<luciofunk> ho ubuntu dodici 04
<cristian_c> flash?
<cristian_c> luciofunk: che plugin?
<cristian_c> che browser?
<luciofunk> solo i video di fb,gli altri si,ho firefox,ma prima li riproduceva senza problemi fin   a qualche giorno fa
<luciofunk> flash nn ricord che version è
<krabador> luciofunk, scarica chrome
<krabador> luciofunk, installalo e riprova con lui
<luciofunk> da pc naturalment,ok provo chrome
<krabador> che dentro ha il flash aggiornato, considera che l'ultima versione che adobe manutiene solo in sicurezza, ormai, per linux, è la 11.1.x.x
<krabador> e la usa firefox, mentre chrome ha l'ultima, interna,.
<luciofunk> chrome non parton manco immagini dice flash unavaible,stiamo riscontrando problemi con la riproduzione
<krabador> luciofunk, da dove e come hai installato chrome?
<krabador> luciofunk, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<luciofunk> software center
<luciofunk> ubuntu
<krabador> luciofunk, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<luciofunk> http://pastebin.com/YKnT772A
<luciofunk> http://pastebin.com/fin46jU0
<krabador> luciofunk, se li incolli nel terminale come te li ho mandati
<krabador> fa il link in automatico...
<luciofunk> l'ultimo comando non va,dice che potrebbe esserci qualcosa che tiene ocupat terminale...
<krabador> infatti
<luciofunk> http://pastebin.com/JDvYZBmR
<krabador> luciofunk, software-properties-gtk , cambia i server dei repositories
<luciofunk> non ho idea di come si fa
<krabador> menu a tendina "scarica da" , seleziona altro, successivamente
<krabador> seleziona l'italiano con garr
<krabador> luciofunk, se aspetti ed assembli i messaggi magaari, prima di affrettarti a dire che non sai... ;)
<luciofunk> dove trovo la sezione che dici,software?
<krabador> luciofunk, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> da terminale
<Clubuntu> Ciao a tutti
<Clubuntu> in questo canale si può chiedere aiuto
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Clubuntu> Come posso collegare il telefono con ubuntu phone ad uno schermo esterno tipo tv
<cristian_c> Clubuntu:
<cristian_c> Clubuntu: mi pare ci fosse una discussione sul forum di ubunyu
<cristian_c> ubuntu
<Clubuntu> ho provato a scrivere nel forum ma non ho avuto molto dato che ho scoperto questa chat magari è più immediato e qualcuno ci ha provato
<cristian_c> a quanto pare ricordo che serva un adattatore
<Clubuntu> si la discussione è la mia sul forum
<Clubuntu> :)
<cristian_c> Clubuntu: intendo dire che avevano aperto una discussione sull'argomento, in  ui ne parlavano
<cristian_c> cui
<Clubuntu> si l'ho aperta io
<Carlin0> Clubuntu, qui in linea di massima trattiamo ubuntu su pc non su phone
<cristian_c> Clubuntu: io però ti conaiglio una cosa migliore
<cristian_c> consiglio
<cristian_c> ovvero
<cristian_c> !tablet | Clubuntu
<ubot-it> Clubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7 | Nexus7Multirom: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Nexus7Multirom | Scopri ubuntu touch: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch | Per indicazioni più precise su come procedere, visitare il canale #ubuntu-touch
<cristian_c> Clubuntu: l'ultima cosa scritta dal bot
<cristian_c> 'Per informazioni più precise su come procedere, visitare il canale #ubuntu-touch'
<Clubuntu> ok grazie provo a scrivere la
<Clubuntu> grazie mille
<cristian_c> Clubuntu: facci sapere
<cristian_c> se hai risolto
<Clubuntu> certo
<cristian_c> di niente
<testdisk> buonasera vorrei capire come far funzionare test disk quale e' la procedura grazie
<Carlin0> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Passo_passo
<testdisk> mi sono spiegato male scusate io so come funziona .. ma non riesco a trovarlo e o installarlo su ubuntu
<krabador> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<krabador> testdisk,ubuntu installata ?
<testdisk> ok quello l'ho fatto
<krabador> allora segui la guida postata da Carlin0
<testdisk> ok grazie
<Carlin0> lo hai , sai come usarlo ... cosa ti manca
<testdisk> non riesco a trovarlo... perche' abituato con sistema wind .. qui non so come muovermi per trovare o installare le applicazioni ad esempio non riesco ad installare wine o winrar mi manca questo passo pensavo si potesse procedere in maniera piu' intuitiva
<testdisk> o addirittura senza necessariamente essere on line per chiedere assistenza.. ma non essendo programmatore ho difficolta
<krabador> testdisk, cerca un programma win, allora
<Carlin0> per installare wine sudo apt install wine
<testdisk> beh testdisk mi sembra valido e' una idea quella di provare programmi alternativi ma ammetto che ho difficolta come user
<krabador> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<krabador> sudo apt-get install wine
<krabador> sudo apt-get install unrar
<krabador> e i rar li apri col gestore archivi
<testdisk> molto cortesi e efficaci buona serata
<krabador> buona serata
<manuz> Salve, ho provato ad abilitare effetti con gestore... Come posso ripristinare come prima? Non riesco a vedere né dash né le x per chiudere le finestre
<manuz> Non riesco nemmeno ad aprire terminale con Ctrl alt T
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> manuz: esattamente, cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> manuz: comunque, puoi entrare in tty
<cristian_c> e provare a resettare compiz
<manuz> Come?
<cristian_c> manuz: ctrl+alt+f1 per entrare in tty
<cristian_c> ctrl+alt+f7 per uscire
<cristian_c> ma quando entri, fai il login se richiesto,
<cristian_c> anzi, scusa
<cristian_c> ora con systemd è cambiato tutto
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<manuz> mi chiede login
<manuz> digitò password?
<manuz> cristian_c sono entrato in tty...cosa faccio adesso?
<cristian_c> non ho mai fatto con systemd
<krabador> manuz, sudo mv /home/utente/.config /home/utente/.config_old
<cristian_c> !xorg
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/ConfigurareXorg
<krabador> manuz, dove utente deve essere il tuo nome utente
<krabador> al che riavvii
<manuz> provo
<manuz> perfetto
<manuz> volevo aggiungere qualche effetto alle finestre
<manuz> esiste una guida da poter seguire?
<jester-> manuz: unity?
<manuz> Cioè ?
<jester-> manuz: quello con la barra sulla sinistra?
<manuz> avevo visto effetti tipo Apple e finestre che si muovono quando spostate
<jester-> manuz: eh ma che ambiente grafico hai
<jester-> manuz: quello con la barra sulla sinistra?
<manuz> sisi
<jester-> manuz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity
<manuz> Ok...grazie mille
<jkf1>  compiz-plugins.
<cristian_c> !info compiz-plugins
<ubot-it> compiz-plugins (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager - plugins. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.12.2+15.10.20151015-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1707 kB, installed size 6241 kB
<manuz> Ho seguito i consigli, ma ho solo 3 effetti... Come faccio ad aggiungerne altri (tipo finestra tremolante)?
<manuz> Scusate mi è cascata la linea
<manuz> manuz
<manuz> Ho seguito i consigli, ma ho solo 3 effetti... Come faccio ad aggiungerne altri (tipo finestra tremolante)?
<jkf1> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<ebb> ciao a tutti, sto provando senza installare ubuntu 15.10. come a provare la scheda di rete?
<ebb> è una broadcom bcm43142
<jester-> ebb: le broadcom necessitano di un driver e sulla live non penso si installi
<jester-> ebb: gunza sicuro ma dopo installato ti serve una connessione a cavo
<jester-> o estgrai dal dvd
<jester-> !broadcom | ebb
<ubot-it> ebb: Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<ebb> allora installo
<jester-> ebb:
<jester-> ebb: fai una prova
<jester-> ebb: li da live vai in driver aggiuntivi e prova ad abilitatr il driverf proposto
<ebb> dov è driver aggiuntivi?
<cristian_c> manuz: che ci devi fare col cubbbbo?
<ebb> scusate l ignoranza
<cristian_c> ebb: se digiti: sudo software-properties-gtk, ad esempio nel terminale
<jester-> ebb: clicca la prima icona in cima alla barra
<jester-> ebb: e scrivi nella dash driver aggiuntuvi
<manuz> Ho seguito quella guidA
<ebb> wow
<ebb> funziona
<manuz> ma niente...solo 3 effetti in gestore configurazione CompizConfig
<ebb> grazie picciotti
<manuz> Col cubo niente
<jester-> ebb: solo che da installato ti serve una connessione a cavo o via cellofono
<cristian_c> baciamo le mani
<jester-> manuz: il cubbo è morto e sepolto da anni
<manuz> ero curioso delle finestre tremolanti
<ebb> posso solo via cel
<ebb> in tethering?
<jester-> ebb: basta che sia una connessone internet
<jester-> ebb: farai via blututto visto che la wifi non andra
<ebb> quanti mb all incirca?
<jester-> ebb: non è tanta roba max una trentina
<ebb> ok
<ebb> allora procedo
<jester-> ebb: il tetering dovrebbe andare anche via usb
<ebb> lo preferisco
<ebb> cos è che permette di far funzionare la wireless in maniera live?
<ebb> e non la versione installata?
<jester-> ebb: ha preso i driver dal dvd
<jester-> ebb: installando dopo aver installato il driver abilita aggirnamenti che cristian_c dice che dovresti ristrovartela funzante
<ebb> installazione completata.. sta riavviando
<ebb> ok, risulta senza driver. collego in tethering?
<cristian_c> sì, nel senso
<cristian_c> che se durante l'installazione vengono anche installati gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> se i driver sono attivi, dopo l'installazione, al riavvio, la rete w9fi sarà automaticamente salvata nelle impostazioni del network manager
<cristian_c> senza necessità di inserire la chiave wpa
<cristian_c> cosa fatta in live
<cristian_c> (durante l'installazione)
<ebb> connessione stabilita
<ebb> seguo la guìda postata?
<jester-> ebb: sei connesso con la live?
<ebb> con il tethering su versione installata
<jester-> ebb: allora vai in driver aggiuntivi e abilita
<ebb> mi dice no addictional drivr avaible
<jester-> ebb: è strano stu fatto
<jester-> ebb: prima di installare avevi abilitato il wifi?
<ebb> si si
<jester-> ebb: in teoria dovrebbe gia andare
<jester-> se hai abilitato gli aggiornamenti installando
<mariox> salve, qualcuno ha provato ad installare mintstick su lubuntu 15.10? Mi da errore dipendenza udisks.
<cristian_c> ebb: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> !info mintstick
<ubot-it> Package mintstick does not exist in wily
<jester-> mariox: mintstick sarebbe?
<ebb> fATTO
<jester-> ebb: posta il risultato nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | ebb
<ubot-it> ebb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ebb> allora mi riconnetto nella chat da quel pc
<ebb> adesso sono in un altrp
<jester-> eh
<HoloIRCUser6> ...sera. avrei necessità di spostare verso destra la partizione /home. È fattibile, o rischio danni?
<jester-> HoloIRCUser6: pacioccare le partizioni è sempre ad alto rischio
<neramarea> Mh. jester- ti spiego: ho sostituito un banco ram. Dovrei aumentare lo swap. Ho esattamente i 4gb che mi servono, tra la /home e la condivisa tra win e Ubuntu. Posso creare lì una seconda partizione swap?
<cristian_c> a che serve una seconsa
<cristian_c> ?
<ebb2> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> non ne baata una?
<cristian_c> (più grande)
<neramarea> cristian_c 10gb di ramw
<jester-> neramarea: quanta ram hai
<neramarea> 10gb RAM = 10gb swap.
<cristian_c> la swap viene utilizzata dal sistema in uso
<jester-> neramarea: gia ocn 4 gb di ram la swap è inutile
<jester-> con
<cristian_c> al massimo dati salvati dopo sessione, se sistema ibernato
<jester-> non rischierei di mandare a bottane tutto per una roba che non serve in pratica
<ebb2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14121110/
<neramarea> cristian_c sì, ne basterebbe una, ma dovrei spostare la /home verso destra
<cristian_c> neramarea: spotare partizioni
<cristian_c> spessp grandi
<cristian_c> richiede moooolto tempo
<cristian_c> sopratutto su dischi meccanici
<neramarea> jester- non si risveglia dopo la sospensione, se non ho swap pari o superiore alla ram
<jester-> cristian_c: la 42 va col bcm se non sbaglio
<neramarea> la mia /home è 15gb cristian_c
<jester-> neramarea: se ci tieni alla sospensione fai ma rischi assai
<jester-> neramarea: se hai gia una artizione perchè spostare? basta formattarla in swap
<jester-> non frega dove si trova al sistema
<neramarea> jester- ma se le swap fossero due separate potrebbe funzionare?
<cristian_c> neramarea: piccola gl'è
<jester-> non credo
<cristian_c> neramarea: allora
<cristian_c> due swap per un unico sistema?
<cristian_c> O.o
<neramarea> Allora si tenta lo spostamento della /home... Vi farò sapere...
<dds2> buonasera
<ebb2> raga.. posto di nuovo
<ebb2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14121110/
<cristian_c> rndiswrapper?
<jester-> ebb2: SPE
<cristian_c> ebb2: iwconfig
<cristian_c> ifconfig -a
<ebb2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14121214/
<jester-> ebb2: fa vedere: iwconfig
<ebb2> l ultimo che ho incollato è iwconfig
<ebb2> aaah no.. pardon
<neramarea> Solo una domanda, popolo... Meglio farlo da livecd? La partizione NTFS /media/dati condivisa l'ho spostata con sistema in funzione ed è andato tutto bene...
<cristian_c> ebb2: sei collegato in ethernet?
<cristian_c> neramarea: si può fare solo con ntfs
<ebb2> tethering usb col cel
<cristian_c> su linux le partizioni devono essere smonate
<neramarea> Ok. Quindi livecd...
<neramarea> Grazie.
<dds2> ragazzi scusate ma sono nuovo; volevo chiedere info su come collegare un s2 a xubuntu
<ebb2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14121338/
<cristian_c> dds2: s2 ha mtp o mass storage?
<cristian_c> come connessione usb
<cristian_c> ebb2: copia e incolla
<jester-> ebb2: iwconfig arriva?
<cristian_c> hai scritto iw config
<dds2> mi spiego meglio: collegando lo smartphone al pc, non viene riconosciuto
<dds2> e quindi non si può montare
<cristian_c> dds2: sì, ma rispondi alla domansa
<cristian_c> d
<jester-> dds2: serve il driver e linux non ne ha, prova a montarlo come usb storage
<jester-> nelle opzioni del cellofono
<dds2> non funziona
<dds2> lo imposto mass storage ma collegandolo non succede nulla
<jester-> dds2: devi settare il cellofono come usb storage
<ebb2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14121399/
<dds2> ok, poi lo collego
<dds2> ma non succede nulla
<cristian_c> ebb2: rfkill list
<jester-> ebb2: ti ricordi cosa avevi abilitato i live?
<cristian_c> dds2: fa vedere: dmesg | tail
<dds2> mmm... scusa, che cosa significa?
<cristian_c> dds2: apri terminake
<cristian_c> e digita comando
<dds2> ah ok
<cristian_c> !paste | dds2
<ubot-it> dds2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ebb2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14121436/
<cristian_c> manca phy0
<ebb2> beh.. non avevo fatto altro che andare in driver aggiuntivi e selezionare quelli del cd
<cristian_c> allora
<jester-> ebb2: non ti ricordi il nome?
<jester-> ebb2: b43 o wl
<cristian_c> ebb2: 15.10?
<ebb2> credo b43
<ebb2> ma non ci scommetterei un euro
<jester-> ebb2: allora proviamo
<jester-> male vada lo cambiamo
<jester-> ebb2: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<ebb2> ascolta.. sono andato su ubuntu software
<jester-> ebb2: usa il terminale
<ebb2> e ho cliccato installable su cd rom
<ebb2> e poi  è comparsp su addition driver
<jester-> ok
<ebb2> ho risolto :D
<jester-> ok
<cristian_c> ebb2: comehai risolto?
<ebb> sono andato su  installable from cd
<jester-> ebb: funza?
<ebb> si
<jester-> ok a posto, b43?
<ebb> non era selezionata la spunta
<dds2> scusate, stavo vedendo che la fnzione tethering usb non è selezionabile
<ebb> ora mi dice che il dispositivo sta usando un driver alternativo.. ma non ce n è uno specifico?
<jester-> dds2: che ti frega
<dds2> nessun dispositivo usb connesso
<jester-> se la wifi funza
<dds2> significa che non viene proprio riconosciuto
<dds2> penso
<jester-> dds2: ma la wifi va o no
<cristian_c> dds2: diversi minuti fa
<cristian_c> dds2: ti ho chiesto di ,amdare un cpmando
<cristian_c> nel terminale
<jester-> confuso dds2 con ebb
<cristian_c> dds2: e di postare la riapozta su pastebin
<cristian_c> l'hai f<tto?
<dds2> no, perchè non ho capito il funzionamento
<cristian_c> dds2: ti ho dstto di aprire il terminale
<jester-> dds2: hai messo il cellofono in modalità usb storage?
<dds2> ok
<dds2> si, modalità storage attiva
<cristian_c> cristian_c> dds2: apri terminake
<dds2> ma inserendo l'usb, non succede nulla
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> e digita comando
<cristian_c> <dds2> ah ok
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> !paste | dds2
<jester-> dds2: apri il file manager
<cristian_c> dds2: a me pareva che avessi capito...
<jester-> dds2: e guarda sulla sinistra che c'è
<dds2> !paste event no found
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> dds2: ??
<neramarea> eeeeeeeh?
<dds2> ma !paste è un comando???
<jester-> dds2: pii pel culo?
<jester-> dds2: leggi cosa dice il bot
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dds2> [   31.027660] audit: type=1400 audit(1450646590.592:20): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" profile="unconfined" name="/usr/bin/evince" pid=813 comm="apparmor_parser"
<dds2> [   35.929991] init: Failed to spawn nmbd main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory
<dds2> [   38.416113] init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process ended, respawning
<dds2> [   38.476067] init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process (1237) terminated with status 1
<dds2> [   38.476164] init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process ended, respawning
<neramarea> apposto.
<cristian_c> dds2: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<dds2> ah ecco
<cristian_c> dds2: dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<dds2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14121724/
<cristian_c> dds2: ma hai collegato ora cellofono?
<cristian_c> dds2: staccalo e riattaccalo
<cristian_c> poi
<cristian_c> dds2: dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<dds2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14121756/
<dds2> ah dimenticavo, il cell si ricarica cmq
<dds2> e la porta usb funziona
<cristian_c> non è stata aggiunta una sola riga al log
<jester-> pare non sia linux digeribile
<cristian_c> dds2: hai modalità mtp?
<neramarea> ma che telefono è?
<dds2> come vedo?
<cristian_c> samaung s2
<neramarea> rom?
<cristian_c> dds2: come hai impoatato mass storage?
<dds2> impostazioni usb
<cristian_c> dds2: e che opzioni ci sono?
<neramarea> dds2 rom custom o firmware originale?
<dds2> una solo: memoria di massa
<cristian_c> dds2: 15.10?
<dds2> il problema è sorto dopo gli aggiornamenti di xubuntu
<cristian_c> e dillo , allora
<neramarea> mh
<dds2> quindi è colpa dell'os
<neramarea> com'era? "sfera di cristallo"? "veggenti"?
<dds2> ?
<cristian_c> dds2: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<neramarea> | veggenti
<dds2> perchè devo aggiornare pastebinit?
<cristian_c> non devi aggiornare pastebinit
<cristian_c> dds2: puoi digitsre il cmando'
<cristian_c> ?
<dds2> il terminale sembra bloccato
<cristian_c> abbi pazienza
<cristian_c> sta lavorando
<neramarea> cristian_c perdonami/perdonatemi ma io sganascio...
<jester-> per noi
<dds2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14121861/
<dds2> ci siete?
<cristian_c> dds2: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> dds2: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<dds2> vi dispiace dirmi, brevemente, quello che sto facendo?
<cristian_c> dds2: i comandi forniscono info
<cristian_c> a parte l'installazione di pastebinit
<cristian_c> update ha semplicemente aggiornato la lista dei repo
<dds2> cat cos'è?
<cristian_c> dds2: ma se vuoi approfondire, come dire...
<dds2> ls è l'hardware?
<cristian_c> !apt | dds2
<ubot-it> dds2: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<cristian_c> !comandi | dds2
<ubot-it> dds2: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<dds2> ok
<cristian_c> dds2: ma prima di tutto, manda i due comandi che ho postato
<dds2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14121967/
<dds2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14121971/
<dds2> ma si può fare copia/incolla qua sopra?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> il bot ti caccia
<dds2> ok, ddevo scriver
<dds2> in passato mi chiedevo perchè linux non era diffuso
<dds2> ora capisco
<cristian_c> dds2: cos'è jfi?
<dds2> e a me lo chiedei?
<cristian_c> dds2: sì
<dds2> non so
<cristian_c> l'hai aggiunto tu quel ppa
<cristian_c> se non lo sai tu...
<dds2> jfi?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> coke da riaposta del secondo comando
<dds2> sinceramente non ti seguo proprio
<cristian_c> dds2: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jfi-ppa-trusty.list
<dds2> purtroppo sono utente linux da tre giorni
<cristian_c> dds2: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | dds2
<ubot-it> dds2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dds2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14122037/
<dds2> ma è una reposuitory??
<dds2> ma è una repository??
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> dds2: hai installato psensor
<dds2> si
<cristian_c> !info psensor
<ubot-it> psensor (source: psensor): display graphs for monitoring hardware temperature. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-2ubuntu2 (wily), package size 60 kB, installed size 466 kB
<cristian_c> dds2: e a che ti serve il ppa?
<cristian_c> dds2: l'ho installato poco fa io dai repo ufficiali
<dds2> ripeto: non so che cosa è
<cristian_c> senza necessità di alcun repoaitory esterno
<dds2> sto vedendo sul web
<cristian_c> dds2: psensor?
<dds2> no ppa
<cristian_c> !ppa | dds2
<ubot-it> dds2: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<dds2> ook
<cristian_c> dds2: quindi , perché hai aggiunto un repository esterno per installare psensor?
<dds2> perchè non erq disponibile
<cristian_c> eh, no
<dds2> ecco perchè
<cristian_c> dds2: apt-cache policy psensor
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dds2> e c'entra qualcosa con il cell?
<cristian_c> dds2: hai detto che son stati gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> e onestamente, se non hai fatto altro...
<dds2> non pensavo che aggiornando, non funzionava più il collegamento
<dds2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14122146/
<cristian_c> 0.8.0.3-1ubuntu3 0
<cristian_c>         500 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<cristian_c> dds2: come vedi, era disponibile
<cristian_c> non si capisce perché sei ricorso al ppc
<cristian_c> ppa
<dds2> allora lo disinstallo e poi installo quello dal reposority ufficiale
<dds2> giusto?
<cristian_c> dds2: per psensor,csì
<cristian_c> dds2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmtp/+bug/1358769
<dds2> ok
<cristian_c> I upgraded from ubuntu 12.04 to ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<cristian_c> After the upgrade I can no longer access the file system of my Samsung Galaxy S2 by using USB connection.
<cristian_c> dds2: ma pare che sii abbia mtp
<cristian_c> e non solo mass storage
<dds2> scusa, cancello anche ppa?
<dds2> se si, come?
<cristian_c> dds2: allora, sto leggendp
<cristian_c> dds2: googlando, ipotizzano possa essersi rotto un pin
<cristian_c> dds2: il che appunto non pregiudica la possibilità di carica
<cristian_c> dds2: ti passo guida wiki su ppa purge
<dds2> perfetto, gentilissimo
<cristian_c> dds2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Ppa-purge
<cristian_c> dds2: hai provato sII anche su altri pc/sistemi?
<cristian_c> intendo oggi
<dds2> no inquesti giorni sto in malattia e non sono uscito
<dds2> anche se ho un portatile con easy peacy
<cristian_c> dds2: provalo su altro pc e possibilmente con winz
<dds2> non ci ho pensato
<cristian_c> se non va su nessuno, probabile si sia rotto un pin del connettore usb
<cristian_c> o del cavo
<cristian_c> dds2: a me è successo con un cavetto usb dozzinale
<cristian_c> che ora carica e basta e non trasferisce più i dati da android
<dds2> può essere
<cristian_c> sopratutto se cinesata
<dds2> no, originale
<dds2> ho rimosso psensor, ma non va
<dds2> forse devo riavviare
<dds2> intanto tolgo ppa
<dds2> e pensare che ero qui per altri motivi... volevo sapere come si scarica con xchat
<dds2> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: 1.1.2-1ppatrusty1 ppa
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-19
<cris19> ciao
<cris19> dove posso scaricare?
<cris19> o se mi spiegate come fare
<cris19> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<mrlmrl> salve non sono riuscito a scaricare lubuntu 16.10
<mrlmrl> alternate
<Shez_> buongiorno a tutti
<Shez_> ho un problema con il plugin flashplayer, dopo che ho aggiornato il pc vedo i video a velocità doppi e senza audio...
<Shez_> il plugin aggiornato risulat essere il 24.0 r0
<fabio7129> Salve a tutti avrei bisogno di una mano. Ho scaricato l'ultima versione di Ubuntu ma non riesco a rendere la mia Drive Pen usb eseguibile. Ho un portatile con win 10. Qualche consiglio?
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<fabio7129> ho provato con rufus ma quando faccio il boot da usb non parte e quindi parte win 10
<Carlin0> fabio7129, hai impostato il bios ?
<fabio7129> si
<Carlin0> disabilitato il fast boot di win ?
<fabio7129> non so come si fa purtroppo
<Carlin0> manco io ma so che va fatto , non vedo win da 7 anni
<fabio7129> :)
<fabio7129> ora cerco
<matteo> ma perchè usate rufus? cat non va bene?
<Crash> Salve a tutti ho un grosso problema che non riesco a risolvere
<Crash> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Guest51676
<ubot-it> Guest51676: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Fabio41> Ciao a tutti, ho sostituito la scheda wifi, con una Intel 8265, avrei bisogno di un aiuto per trovare i driver
<Fabio41> senza usare appunto una connessione internet da terminale
<Fabio41> cristian_c:  che ne pensi?
<cristian_c> !tizio | Fabio41
<ubot-it> Fabio41: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<Fabio41> cristian_c: sorry :(
<EmanueleC> Fabio41, le WIFI intel dovrebbero andare senza installare nessun driver proprietario.
<Fabio41> EmanueleC: forse il mio modello non è presente nel mio kernel 4.4.0-51
<cristian_c> Fabio41: apri un terminale
<Fabio41> cristian_c: ready :)
<cristian_c> Fabio41: digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> !paste | Fabio41
<ubot-it> Fabio41: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<EmanueleC> Conferma quello che ho detto, i driver del WIFI intel sono inclusi nel kernel: http://www.intel.it/content/www/it/it/support/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking/000005511.html
<Fabio41> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/tFngg0x4
<Fabio41> EmanueleC:  ho già visto quella scheda ma non è presente il mio modello
<cristian_c> non viene riconoscouta bene
<cristian_c> *riconosciuta
<EmanueleC> Fabio41, il modello 8265, sono inclusi i driver dal kernel 4.6: "Intel® Wireless 8265 (4.6)"
<Fabio41> EmanueleC: ho letto che hanno aggiunto il supporto nativo del bluehtoot nel 4.7
<cristian_c> Fabio41: l'hai collegata correttamente?
<EmanueleC> Fabio41, hai Ubuntu 16.04?
<Fabio41> cristian_c: si è collegata bene, su windows funziona bene
<Fabio41> EmanueleC: no 14.04
<salvatore> Salve.. sono alle primissime armi con ubuntu. qualcuno sa dirmi perche non riesco ad accedere con i miei dati di accesso in modalità di recupero?
<cristian_c> Fabio41: dmesg > log_dmesg.txt
<EmanueleC> devi passare a un kernel 4.6 o superiore, oppure fai un avanzamento di versione alla 16.04 e abiliti il kernel edge(rolling): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<cristian_c> Fabio41: incolla il contenuto del file log_dmesg.txt su pastebin
<cristian_c> EmanueleC: ah bene
<cristian_c> Fabio41: come non detto
<Fabio41> cristian_c:  non eseguo?
<cristian_c> Fabio41: quale 14.04 esattamente?
<Fabio41> cristian_c: 14.0.4.5
<cristian_c> lam16.10 ha 4.8,
<cristian_c> se hai il kernel yakkety nei repo sei a cavallo
<EmanueleC> Se va su Ubuntu 16.04 ed installa il kernel hwd-edge, si ritrova il 4.8
<Fabio41> cristian_c: per lavoro utilizzo backbox, per questo non ho fatto l'update alla 16.04
<cristian_c> !info backbox
<ubot-it> Package backbox does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> Fabio41: è una distro?
<Fabio41> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> !buntu | Fabio41
<ubot-it> Fabio41: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<Fabio41> cristian_c, EmanueleC secondo voi posso aggiornare a 16.04, il tem di backbox la implementerà fra mesi
<Fabio41> *team
<EmanueleC> Fabio41, ma sei su backbox o Ubuntu?
<Fabio41> EmanueleC: backbox, che è basato su ubuntu
<cristian_c> Fabio41: per favore , non insistere, questo è un canale dedicato esclusivamente a ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<EmanueleC> È basato, ma non è Ubuntu... Comunque, se non hanno rilasciato la nuova versione, installati il kernel manualmente.
<Carlin0> !buntu | Fabio41
<ubot-it> Fabio41: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<cristian_c> EmanueleC: vale per te lo stesso discorso
<cristian_c> fatto a Fabio41
<Fabio41> cristian_c: ok, cristian ho capito non ti preoccupare...
<EmanueleC> gli ho solo dato un consiglio...
<cristian_c> !chat | Fabio41
<ubot-it> Fabio41: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fabio41> EmanueleC: grazie
<cristian_c> EmanueleC: non qui
<Shez_> salve a tutti
<Shez_> credo di avere un problema con flashplayer, dopo aver aggiornato il plugin vedo i video al doppio della velocita e senza audio, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> come l'hai aggiornato Shez_ ?
<Shez_> Carlin0, con apt
<Carlin0> Shez_, con i normali aggiornamenti quindi
<Carlin0> Shez_, se vai qui https://www.adobe.com/it/software/flash/about/ che versione di flash risulta ?
<Shez_> Carlin0, si, ma in primo momento ho ricevuto un errore in fase di installazione, che poi ho risolto seguento quello indicato su una pagina https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/1593611
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1522675 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1593611 Can't drop privileges for downloading : _apt user not allowed" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Shez_> Carlin0, mi sono poi accorto che dopo tutta la procedura avevo dei problemi con la riproduzione dei filmati e con l'audio dwgli stessi, in pratica tutti i filmati youtube mi vanno più veloce e non sento l'audio
<cristian_c> ah, ma sempre il solito problema
<cristian_c> Shez_: dpkg -l grep flash | pastebinit
<Shez_> cristian_c, diciamo di si
<cristian_c> Shez_: dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Shez_: il secondo
<Shez_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23654100/
<cristian_c> Shez_: hai insrallato più di un flash
<cristian_c> perché?
<cristian_c> Shez_: che browser?
<Shez_> prima della risoluzione del problema avevo letto una guida di ubuntu in cui si diceva di installare pepperflash, ma non ho risolto nulla.
<Shez_> cristian_c, firefox
<cristian_c> Shez_: quanti flash hai installato e in quale modo?
<Carlin0> Shez_, se vai qui https://www.adobe.com/it/software/flash/about/ che versione di flash risulta ?
<Carlin0> Shez_, se non rispondi viene difficile aiutarti
<Shez_> Carlin0, 24,0,0,186
<Carlin0> eccolo là
<Carlin0> Shez_, quello non l'hai installato con apt come dici tu
<Carlin0> Shez_, sudo apt purge adobe*
<Carlin0> e poi riavvia il browser
<cristian_c> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<Shez_> Carlin0, è la versione del file di adobe, una prova fatta precedente mente, pensavo di averlo rimosso, ma mi sbagliavo.....
<Shez_> Carlin0, ok fatto
<Carlin0> Shez_, funziona ?
<Shez_> Carlin0, no, il problema persiste
<Carlin0> hai riavviato il browser ?
<Shez_> Carlin0, se per riavvio intendi chiuderlo e riaprire una finestra, si l'ho fatto
<Carlin0> Shez_, ls /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<Carlin0> Shez_, e pure ls ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<flowflowflow> buongirno sto cercando di installare in un sistema uefi ubuntu 16.10 , solo che mi sto incasinando con le partizioni
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: esponi pure , dettagliatamente, tutto quello che hai fatto
<Shez_> Carlin0, la cartella è vuota (/usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/)
<Shez_> Carlin0, la seconda dirctory non esiste
<Carlin0> Shez_, e dove l'hai messo sto plugin ?
<Shez_> dando il purge a tutti i pacchetti adobe, ho rimosso tutti i pacchetti precedentemente installati, tranne il pepperflash,che mi risulta ancora installato
<Carlin0> Shez_, io scommetto che sei vai sul sito adobe quel 24 ce ancora
<Carlin0> Shez_,  https://www.adobe.com/it/software/flash/about/
<Shez_> Carlino, si è così
<Carlin0> Shez_, che guide hai seguito ?
<Shez_> Carlin0, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash per il pepperflash
<flowflowflow> adesso invio una foto del mio partizionamento https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/dLZ57nxVSjqnMSqLrpkK?signature=5aad94aaed9294d4c73e2ca24d9bb8993639ae64255b3a363b5732d0c5969241&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODIxNzA3NTF9
<Shez_> Carlin0, poi ho seguito le istruzioni seguite nel pacchetto fornito da adobe flash plaeyr
<flowflowflow> quello che vorrei ottenere io è : una partizione fat32 per poi usarla come partizione di avvio uefi , una partizione per installarci ubuntu in se e l'ultima partizione di swap
<gigirock> Shez_: 6 a32 o 64 bit ?
<Carlin0> Shez_, se avessi seguito quelle istruzioni sarebbe dove lo abbiamo cercato
<Shez_> gigirock, sono a 64 bit
<flowflowflow> Un problema che mi si è presentato nella precedente installazione è  "grub-efi-amd64-signed errore in /target/
<gigirock> Se installi dai repo c'è la versione ufficiale Shez_
<gigirock> Shez_: devi abilitare i partner
<Shez_> Carlin0, in pratica provo a reinstallare dai repo normalmente...
<Shez_> gigirock, si l'ho fatto
<gigirock> Almeno sulla 1610 è così ?
<Shez_> il pepperflash lo rimuovo?
<gigirock> Si
<flowflowflow> in foto la partizione in cui vorrei installare ubuntu è una partizione logica quindi non penso di poterci installare un sisitema operativo
<Shez_> ok, provo
<flowflowflow> se tolgo dalla partizione estesa la swap e le altre 2 partizioni succede qualcosa? c'è pure una partizione da 1MiB che non riesco ad eliminare
<flowflowflow> come si vede in foto c'è una partizione estesa con altri partizioni interne che non riesco a separare(sempre s eciò è consigliato farlo)
<flowflowflow> secondo me non riesco a installarlo perchè son quasi tutte partizioni logiche interne a una partizione estesa
<flowflowflow> però è solo un ipotesi
<flowflowflow> per salvare le modifiche su gparted devo riavviare o posso procedere direttamente all'installazione?
<gigirock> flowflowflow: devi confermare le modifiche
<gigirock> Ma n devi riavviare
<flowflowflow> gigirock: intendi premere sulla spunta verde quindi?
<gigirock> Eh il colore non lo so se esci ti dice che hai procedure in sospeso
<ClaudiaNegri09> Ciao. Uso Ubuntu 16.04. Non parte l'installazione di dikeIC-1.0.4-amd64.deb perchè "terze parti non libere" Provo a installare gdebi, ma mi dà la risposta. Cosa posso fare? Grazie https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/AMjLGWUmTbiwVjbdblOE?signature=e2cf245cd2646f9d6d0ce39eaedbfa8c13a00b2607635467ef0c3fb5dfb96994&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODIxNzIxMjB9
<cristian_c> !chat | ClaudiaNegri09
<ubot-it> ClaudiaNegri09: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Shez_> Carlin0, ho rimosso con sudo apt purge pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: dalla foto hai commesso un grosso error3
<ClaudiaNegri09> ok
<cristian_c> errore
<ClaudiaNegri09> ?
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: se hai una partizione extended significa che non hai una tabella gpt
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: e per la partizione efi serve una tabella gpt
<flowflowflow> cristian_c: cosa avrei dovuto fare quindi?
<cristian_c> ehm....
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: sei sicuro di non essere entrato qui nei giorni scorsi?
<flowflowflow> si , sono  free di ieri!
<cristian_c> ehhhhh
<flowflowflow> penso che comunque il problema sia nel modo in cui gestivo le partizioni
<Shez_> Carlin0, il file da installare qual'è adobe-flashplugin?
<flowflowflow> ora sto provando con le 3 partizioni : 1 per Efi ( con flag boot) , un'altra con punto di mount "/" e una swap
<fabio_cc> flowflowflow, ma hai rimesso il bios in uefi mode?
<flowflowflow> fabio_cc: si
<fabio_cc> flowflowflow, ok
<flowflowflow> adesso mi dice:<< grub-efi-amd64-signed>> in /target/ non riuscita
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: gpt non ha partizioni extended
<plosss> salve, sapete indicarmi un modo per configurare la mia rete wifi?
<fabio_cc> !wifi | plosss
<ubot-it> plosss: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: semplicemente , usa gpt per installare in modalità uefi
<flowflowflow> come faccio a usare gpt?
<cristian_c> plosss: ne avevamo parl<to ieri, poi sei andato via
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: ma l'hai letta la guida wiki?
<fabio_cc> !uefi | flowflowflow
<ubot-it> flowflowflow: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<flowflowflow> si ma non riusco ad andare su "create partition table"
<Shez_> gigirock, il pacchetto da installare è adobe-flashplugin?
<plosss> si la connessione è andata via, perchè ho dovuto allacciare il wifi e naturalmente non ha funzionato, ho fatto il ping come mi aveva suggerito
<plosss> ma potrebbe essere che non ho installato i driver? perchè in driver aggiuntivi non mi compare nulla
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: come mai?
<flowflowflow> adesso riprovo subito
<cristian_c> plosss: come hai effettuato il ping?
<flowflowflow> cristian_c: ho creato una partizione fat32 , che flag gli dovrei dare?
<flowflowflow> prima gli avevo dato boot
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: sto parlando della tabella, non della partizione
<flowflowflow> sisi ci sono riuscito
<cristian_c> ok
<flowflowflow> però ora devo rifare le  partizioni
<flowflowflow> e per fat32 ci sono tantissimi flag
<flowflowflow> rimetto boot?
<plosss> da terminale ho dato ping e il numero ip del router
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> plosss: quello locale?
<cristian_c> (giustamente)
<flowflowflow> cristian_c: oppure bios_grub?
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: ma hai letto la guida?
<cristian_c> vol. 2
<cristian_c> Shez_: non ho seguito bene
<plosss> credo di si
<cristian_c> Shez_: ma ero rimasto al fatto che tu avessi pasticciato con diverse versioni di flash
<Shez_> cristian_c, ti faccio un sunto
<cristian_c> non tutte prese dai repo
<cristian_c> Shez_: bene
<cristian_c> possibilmente sincero
<cristian_c> plosss: esempio a caso: ping 192.168.1.1
<cristian_c> plosss: comunque dovresti trovarlo facilmente anche con il comando: route -n
<plosss> ho rifatto mi chiede:"do you want to ping broadcast?"
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> dovresti pingare il router
<cristian_c> ovvero il gateway
<plosss> ok ho fatto, ho commesso un errore poco fa, mi da una serie di tempi in ms
<Shez_> ho rimosso tutti i pacchetti che mi comparivano con il comando dpkg -l | grep flash, ho riavviato il browser, e continuavo a vedere il filmati youtube al doppio della velocita e senza audio, ho cercato su synaptic, ho trovato due pacchetti adobe-flashplugin e flashplugin-installer, io ho installato il primo ma anche dopo aver riavviato il browser il problema persiste
<gigirock> Shez_: hai attivato i partner?
<Shez_> gigirock, si
<gigirock> Allora dimmi che versione di flash plugin stai usando
<Shez_> su questa pagina http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Shez_> 24,0,0,186
<Shez_> gigirock, come prima....
<gigirock> E allora il problema n è il plugin perché quello è l'ultimo !
<fabio_cc> Shez_, verifica se con youtube stai usando il player html5
<Shez_> fabio_cc, come facco?
<Shez_> *faccio
<cristian_c> plosss: ok, quindi riesci a pingare il roter
<cristian_c> router
<plosss> si, cmq sono collegato col cavo ethernet
<cristian_c> plosss: hai provato a pingare www.google.com?
<cristian_c> oppure il dns
<cristian_c> plosss: sto parlando di wifi
<fabio_cc> Shez_, o apri la pagina https://www.youtube.com/html5?hl=it&gl=IT
<fabio_cc> Shez_, oppure riproduci un qualsiasi video, fai clic col destro sul video e guardi il menu contestuale
<Shez_> fabio_cc, dalla pagina risulta che li sto usando, ma se riproduco un video il problema persiste
<plosss> si ma per scrivere devo collegare il cavo posso provare con il wifi
<fabio_cc> Shez_, se usi il player html5 e hai lo stesso il problema, deduci che il problema non è flash
<Shez_> fabio_cc, hai ragione ho provato a riprodurre un filmato con Totem e ho lo stesso problema....
<cristian_c> quindi flash non c'entra
<cristian_c> Shez_: che estensione ha il filmato?
<fabio_cc> Shez_, quindi il problema è più a monte
<Shez_> fabio_cc, il formato del file è .avi
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: per non dimenticare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/TabellaPartizioni
<Shez_> fabio_cc, si non è flash...
<fabio_cc> Shez_, quindi dobbiamo partire dall'inizio
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | Shez_
<ubot-it> Shez_: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> plosss: hai pingato il router da wifi
<cristian_c> ?
<Shez_> fabio_cc, ho ubuntu 16.10 64 bit
<cristian_c> prima non valeva perché eri via cavo
<plosss> si.. non da nessuna connessione
<cristian_c> plosss: ance ping iprouter?
<cristian_c> *anche
<plosss> eppure riconosce il router
<Shez_> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> plosss: ovvero?
<fabio_cc> Shez_, no no, in questo caso UEFI non ci serve
<plosss> lo vedo tra le connessioni wifi disponibili
<Shez_> fabio_cc, ok
<fabio_cc> Shez_, invece potrebbe essere utile qualche dettaglio hw, come processore ram e scheda video
<cristian_c> plosss: intendo , tramite ping
<plosss> no tramite ping è come se non ci fosse connessione
<plosss> non trova nulla
<fabio_cc> Shez_, e poi anche sapere da quanto tempo hai il problema, se è iniziato dopo aver compiuto qualche operazione in particolare
<Shez_> fabio_cc, AMD FX(tm)-8320 Eight-Core Processor × 8
<cristian_c> plosss: e rote -n ti da il gateway?
<cristian_c> plosss: scusa, route -n
<plosss> riprovo con il wifi
<Shez_> fabio_cc, Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710 (DRM 2.46.0 / 4.8.0-30-generic, LLVM 3.8.1
<cristian_c> Shez_: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> plosss: sì
<Shez_> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> Shez_: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<plosss> no non trova il gateway
<cristian_c> plosss: quindi hai solo l'ip in destination?
<cristian_c> oppure vuoto?
<fabio_cc> plosss, hai già controllato l'output di ifconfig, iwconfig e rfkill list?
<plosss> si mi trova la rete
<cristian_c> a che iwvonfig?
<cristian_c> *iwconfig
<Shez_> fabio_cc, questo per l'hd
<Shez_> fabio_cc, http://pastebin.com/LGix9rgF
<flowflowflow> cristian_c: mi dice<<grub-efi-amd64-signed>> in /target/ non è riuscita
<flowflowflow> non è che forse dovrei impostare il bios in modalità legacy?
<plosss> in questo momento con iwconfig no
<Shez_> fabio_cc, il problema si è presentato dopo aver effettuato un aggiornamento tramite apt
<cristian_c> toshiba+seagate+western digitsl
<cristian_c> digital
<Shez_> fabio_cc, l'aggiornamento riguardava il plugin flashplayer che si è installato male...
<fabio_cc> Shez_, ti ricordi che pacchetti sono stati aggiornati?
<Shez_> fabio_cc, no, non sono sicuro..
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: fa vedere: sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> !paste | flowflowflow
<ubot-it> flowflowflow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Shez_> fabio_cc, credo flashplugin-installer ma non ne sono sicuro...
<cristian_c> Shez_: .....
<flowflowflow> cristian_c: scusa , ti mando la foto dopo, ora sto seguendo la stessa guida in modalità legacy però
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: se fai di testa tua....
<cristian_c> poi non venire a chiedere
<cristian_c> plosss: fai come suggerito da fabio_cc
<Shez_> cristian_c, dopo aver installato il plugin mi ha dato il problema di apt_ per cui sono venuto qui....
<flowflowflow> è che dalla guida mi sembra di avere 2 possibilità , quindi se non era la prima pensavo di seguire la seconda e di far bene (forse)
<fabio_cc> Shez_, ti ricordi il giorno in cui è stato eseguito questo aggiornamentio?
<cristian_c> Shez_: io ho visto un gran miscuglio, tra cui roba non installata dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu....
<cristian_c> Shez_: e poi, non hai mica postato il link risultante dal comando che ti ho dato prima
<plosss> si ho fatto non funziona..non è che devo installare i driver di realtek?
<fabio_cc> plosss, ma cosa non funziona? ci dovresti mostrare l'output di ifconfig e di iwconfig
<cristian_c> plosss: ma puoi postare le rispote su pastebin, quantomeno?
<fabio_cc> !paste | plosss
<ubot-it> plosss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> [19:25:43] <cristian_c> Shez_: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> *risposte
<Shez_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23654100/
<cristian_c> Shez_: ma prendi in giro?
<fabio_cc> Shez_, non è quanto ti è sstato chiesto
<Shez_> ops...
<fabio_cc> Shez_, ...
<fabio_cc> Shez_, se non rispondi alle domande che ti vengno poste e non ci fornisci l'output dei comandi che ti diamo, non puoi ricevere supporto
<flowflowflow> cristian_c:ok non ha funzionato nemmeno in modalità legacy
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: ok, non hai poststo niente di quanto richiesto
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: ma hai impostato la tabella in gpt?
<flowflowflow> sisi
<flowflowflow> quindi devo postarti : sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: pupi mostrare il risultato di: sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> !paste | flowflowflow
<ubot-it> flowflowflow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !paste | plosss
<ubot-it> plosss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<plosss> d
<flowflowflow> cristian_c: invio la foto
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<flowflowflow> cristian_c: https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/b6tysa7YQ5qDdAn25bqZ?signature=9f0ec3ee3c079fc1f30ee872aaab3f75a3a25319951181d490c87262a7dffcad&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODIxNzY1OTd9
<plosss> è arrivata?
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: fra i due partizionamenti provati oggi, hai messo mano al bios?
<cristian_c> plosss: non hai inviato niente
<plosss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23654878/plain/
<flowflowflow> a parte per impostare da legacy a efi e viceversa no
<cristian_c> ok
<flowflowflow> cristian_c: mi devo assentare urgemente 20 minuti , torno
<cristian_c> plosss: plain non serve
<plosss> ok
<cristian_c> plosss: stai usando ipv6
<plosss> ho messo ignora
<cristian_c> plosss: a quanto pare non è impostato
<cristian_c> ipv4
<plosss> non è impostato ipv4?
<cristian_c> plosss: se ora apri networkmanager, trovi ancora ipv6 su ignora, e la casella ipv4 connessione predefinita contrassegnata?
<cristian_c> plosss: il paste dice di no
<cristian_c> 'richiedere indirizzo ipv4 per completare questa connessione'
<cristian_c> dev'essere spuntato
<cristian_c> plosss: dovrebbe comparire anche indirizzo inet, nell'output di ifconfig -a
<plosss> dove dice richiedere ipv4 per completare la connessione?
<cristian_c> ma hai letto?
<cristian_c> plosss: l'avevi fatto?
<plosss> si certo ieri ho completato quella parte ignora ipv6 e messo ipv4
<plosss> però sotto posso mettere la spunta dove dice richiedere ipv4 per completare la connessione?
<cristian_c> plosss: io ti avevo detto questo ieri
<cristian_c> con 'messo ipv4'
<cristian_c> significa questo eh
<plosss> ma devo riavviare?
<cristian_c> plosss: di spuntare quella casella
<cristian_c> plosss: quindi ieri non l'avevi spuntata?
<plosss> no scusami non avevo capito
<cristian_c> eh, allora fallo
<cristian_c> salvi le modifiche e chiudi
<plosss> ok fatto
<cristian_c> e riavvi il pc
<plosss> salvato e chiuso
<plosss> ok ora provo a riavviare
<cristian_c> poi vediamo gli putout dopo il riavvio
<cristian_c> *output
<plosss> okk
<plosss> pastebin.ubuntu.com/23654985/
<plosss> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23654985/
<plosss> ho eseguito correttamente?
<cristian_c> plosss: ora no sei in wifi
<cristian_c> mandalo damwifi
<plosss> ok
<cristian_c> *non
<Shez_> fabio_cc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23654877/
<fabio_cc> plosss, una domanda, col wifi ti vuoi connettere direttamente ad un router o per caso ad uno di quei dispositivi che estendono reti wifi esistenti?
<flowflowflow> cristian_c: quindi adesso che posso fare?
<cristian_c> Shez_: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark' | pastebinit
<Shez_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23655003/
<plosss> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23655002/
<fabio_cc> [20:14:59] <fabio_cc> plosss, una domanda, col wifi ti vuoi connettere direttamente ad un router o per caso ad uno di quei dispositivi che estendono reti wifi esistenti?
<cristian_c> Shez_: prima il paste di dpkg era diverso
<cristian_c> Shez_: che è successo nel frattempo? ;)
<plosss> non credo dovrebbe essere proprio un router, nello specifico tp-link wr702n
<cristian_c> plosss: nel tentativo precedente riuscivi a fare la connessione wifi
<cristian_c> plosss: infatti il paste mostrava la connessione tp-link
<cristian_c> plosss: ora non riesci a farla?
<plosss> si perchè prima ero connesso col cavo ethernet
<cristian_c> plosss: no, prima eri connesso in wifi
<fabio_cc> plosss, altra domanda: hai smanettato nelle impostazioni del router? ad esempio magari hai disabilitato dhcp
<flowflowflow> cristian_c: sono tornato in live
<plosss> no no ho installato ubuntu e altri so e ho sempre avuto lo stesso problema
<plosss> cmq riprovo a dare i comandi da terminale col wifi?
<Shez_> cristian_c, ho rimosso tutto, ho riavviato il browser... poi ho reinstallato adobe ma il problema a questo punto non è più il plugin flashplayer ma credo siano i codec di riproduzione del formato dei file video perchè il problema che ho su youtube lo ho anche su totem
<cristian_c> plosss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23654878/
<cristian_c> plosss: questo era il paste di prima, come vedi con connessione wifi
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: di che pc si tratta?
<plosss> ok lo vedo, e questo me lo da la maggior parte delle volte che controllo, mi dice che sono collegato ma non va comunque la connessione
<plosss> cmq per sicurezza ora riprovo
<flowflowflow> cristian_c: thinkpad lenovo modello E460
<cristian_c> Shez_: capito
<fabio_cc> plosss, appunto, non parlo di impostazioni del os, parlo della config del router
<cristian_c> Shez_: hai provato in live?
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: ubuntu a 64 bit?
<flowflowflow> si
<fabio_cc> plosss, con lo smartphone riesci a collegarti con il wifi al router?
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: puoi ricordarmi esattamente il messaggio d'errore nell'installazione di grub?
<fabio_cc> Shez_, si può essere un problema di codec
<Shez_> cristian_c, no, cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: un'altra cosa che puoi fare ulteriormente è postare il log di ubiquity
<plosss> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23655046/
<cristian_c> Shez_: sei su 14.04?
<fabio_cc> plosss, puoi rispondermi per favore?
<plosss> questo è quello che mi ha dato nel minuto di tempo della connessione wifi
<cristian_c> plosss: ok, ora usi ipv4 :)
<cristian_c> plosss: infatti c'è anche la riga indirizzo inet
<plosss> ho risposto poco fa, non ho smanettato
<flowflowflow> cristian_c:cosa è il log di ubiquity? a breve ti mando il messaggio del grub
<Shez_> cristian_c, no ho il cd con la 16.04 LTS 64 bit
<fabio_cc> [20:24:47] <fabio_cc> plosss, con lo smartphone riesci a collegarti con il wifi al router?
<fabio_cc> plosss, forse non l'hai letta
<plosss> si riesco a collegarmi con lo smartphone e il portatile windows
<fabio_cc> plosss, ok
<cristian_c> plosss: hai una qualità del segnale massima, 70/70
<plosss> si non l'ho letta
<cristian_c> plosss: il che è strano
<Shez_> fabio_cc, come faccio a reinstallare i codec video?
<fabio_cc> Shez_, ricordi il giorno in cui è avvenuto l'aggiornamento che ti ha creato il problema?
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: ubiquity è il programma d'installazione
<Shez_> fabio_cc, alcuni giorni fà, credo venerdì ma non ne sono sicuro
<cristian_c> Shez_: al momento è installato 16.04 sull'hard disk?
<plosss> una curiosità, nei driver aggiuntivi non dovrebbe essere presente la scheda wireless realtek?
<Shez_> cristian_c, si
<plosss> o quella che è?
<fabio_cc> Shez_, vorrei dare una occhiata ai log di apt: con il gestore di file grafico (nautilus) apri /var/log/apt/
<Shez_> fabio_cc, fatto
<fabio_cc> Shez_, adesso, apri history.log con gedit e copia/incolla il contenuto su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | Shez_
<ubot-it> Shez_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> Shez_, poi apri history.log.1.gz e fai lo stesso
<cristian_c> plosss: no, solo le broadcom
<plosss> non ci sono
<cristian_c> plosss: le altre wifi non presentano possibilità di driver proprietari
<cristian_c> plosss: considerando che la wifi ha massimo segnale
<Shez_> fabio_cc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23655096/ questo è la history.log
<cristian_c> plosss: che si disconnette dopo poco, nonostante ipv4
<cristian_c> plosss: potresti dover cambiare canale al router
<cristian_c> plosss: oppure c'è un grosso problema con i driver realtek
<cristian_c> plosss: in live trovi gli stessi problemi?
<flowflowflow> cristian_c: "installazione del pacchetto <<grub-efi-amd64-signed>> in /target/ non è riuscita.Senza il boot loader GRUB, il sistema installato non si avvierà"
<cristian_c> plosss: sei su 16.10?
<plosss> no 16.04
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: ok
<cristian_c> plosss: e hai provato in live con 16.10?
<Shez_> fabio_cc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23655103/ questo e per il file compresso
<plosss> ho avuto la 16.10 installata, lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> plosss: e in live non hai mai provato?
<plosss> no ho installato direttamente
<plosss> devo cambiare router?
<cristian_c> plosss: puoi fare una prova in merito  e vedere se sicdisconnette subito?
<cristian_c> plosss: intendo in live
<cristian_c> plosss: come mai?
<flowflowflow> cristian_c: quindi il problema non è nel partizionamento?
<plosss> perchè l'avevo già provato e funzionava bene con un altra connessione
<fabio_cc> Shez_, il 16 (venerdi) sono stati aggiornato questi pacchetti: libavformat57:amd64 (7:3.0.2-1ubuntu3, 7:3.0.5-0ubuntu0.16.10.1), libavfilter6:amd64 (7:3.0.2-1ubuntu3, 7:3.0.5-0ubuntu0.16.10.1), libswresample2:amd64 (7:3.0.2-1ubuntu3, 7:3.0.5-0ubuntu0.16.10.1), libpostproc54:amd64 (7:3.0.2-1ubuntu3, 7:3.0.5-0ubuntu0.16.10.1), libavcodec57:amd64 (7:3.0.2-1ubuntu3, 7:3.0.5-0ubuntu0.16.10.1), libavutil55:amd64 (7:3.0.2-1ubuntu3, 7:3.0.5-0ubuntu0.16
<fabio_cc> .10.1), libswscale4:amd64 (7:3.0.2-1ubuntu3, 7:3.0.5-0ubuntu0.16.10.1), libavresample3:amd64 (7:3.0.2-1ubuntu3, 7:3.0.5-0ubuntu0.16.10.1)
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4362325
<plosss> nella guida dice di installare ndiswrapper, posso risolvere qualcosa?
<cristian_c> plosss: ok, quindi cambiando router il tuo wifi va bene?
<cristian_c> plosss: il router è impostato su protocollo g o n?
<plosss> si cambiando proprio connessione, ho provato col portatile
<plosss> ora sono su un pc desktop
<cristian_c> plosss: io intendo il pc con ubuntu
<cristian_c> con la scheda realtek
<Shez_> fabio_cc, devo andare a mangiare.... spero di trovarti fra un po', scusami...
<plosss> ah no no
<fabio_cc> Shez_, hai abilitato gli aggiornamenti proposed?
<cristian_c> plosss: allora non ho capito che cosa intendi con il test
<fabio_cc> Shez_, buon appetito
<cristian_c> plosss: 'cambiando connessione'
<cristian_c> plosss: cos'è che non va cpn questo router  e invece va con un altro router?
<plosss> non ne ho idea, cmq questo pc ha l'adattatore a chiavetta per il wifi, non sò il nome precisoù
<anonscan> buonasera
<fabio_cc> !ciao | anonscan
<ubot-it> anonscan: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<anonscan> ciao fabio
<anonscan> ;)
<anonscan> di cosa si parla qui?
<cristian_c> plosss: ah, wifi us usb?
<cristian_c> *su
<fabio_cc> anonscan, questo è il canale di supporto tecnico ubuntu
<fabio_cc> anonscan, hai bisogno di supporto tecnico ?
<anonscan> potrei averne
<cristian_c> plosss: quindi hai provato la wifi su usb con ubuntu su un'altra rete?
<fabio_cc> !irc | anonscan
<ubot-it> anonscan: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> plosss: sia con questo pc desktop con ubuntu, sia con portatile con ubuntu?
<anonscan> posso condividere qui un ulteriore canale?
<cristian_c> no
<fabio_cc> anonscan, ???
<fabio_cc> no
<anonscan> ok
<flowflowflow> cristian_c: non ho ben capito cosa dovrei ricavare dal link che mi hai dato
<fabio_cc> !chat | anonscan
<ubot-it> anonscan: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> anonscan, leggi le linee guida
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: un attimo
<fabio_cc> !irc | anonscan
<ubot-it> anonscan: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<anonscan> lo faccio subito
<fabio_cc> anonscan, bene
<anonscan> grazie
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: l'utente in quel thread ha riscontrato il tuo stesso messaggio
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: a questo punto io andrei a vedere il log di ubiquity
<flowflowflow> il log quale è?
<cristian_c> ora te lo indico
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/447742/how-do-i-obtain-log-info-from-the-installer
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: /var/log/installe4
<cristian_c> flowflowflow: /var/log/installer
<flowflowflow> cristian_c: se è questo ho già fatto la foto  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ywC2lSoSMeEfvaZYhrA2?signature=91369bd572b8404e84d1db5c1fbc6ea881e75dcee2f077ccf2650917212518e7&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODIxODAzMDd9
<flowflowflow> ah ok devo farlo da terminale quindi
<flowflowflow> cristian_c: mi dice che è una directory
<anonscan> ragazzi posso farvi una domanda?
<anonscan> nessuno?
<flowflowflow> inanto falla
<fabio_cc> !nessuno | anonscan
<ubot-it> anonscan: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | anonscan
<ubot-it> anonscan: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Shez_> rieccomi
<Shez_> fabio_cc, ho abilitato gli aggiornamenti per i partner di Canonical (ma non i sorgenti)
<fabio_cc> Shez_, dpkg -l | grep libavformat57
<fabio_cc> !paste | Shez_
<ubot-it> Shez_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<anonscan> utilizzo backtrack, riscontro un problema utilizzando l'anonymous mode, nel dettaglio, una volta avviato, dopo aver superato i vari step ovvero il cambio del mac, del nome utente ecc,  la rete si disconnette, come è giusto che sia, il problema si pone dal fatto che, riconnetendosi, mi richiede la chiave di rete, che in questa situazione non riconosce più... per ripristinare la connessione sono costretto a stoppare l'anonymous mode
<Shez_> fabio_cc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23655284/
<fabio_cc> Shez_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabio_cc> Shez_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Shez_> fabio_cc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23655305/
<fabio_cc> Shez_, ls -hal /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<fabio_cc> Shez_, ls -hal /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pasatebinit
<fabio_cc> Shez_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list.save | pastebinit
<Shez_> fabio_cc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23655329/
<Shez_> fabio_cc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23655334/ questo il cat
<flowflowflow> cristian_c: non riesco proprio a venirne a capo
<flowflowflow> mi tocca rassegnarmi a usare pennette usb con persistenza
<fabio_cc> Shez_, ok
<Fabio41> ciao a tutti, ho sostituito la mia scheda wifi + bluethoot con una intel 8265, ma non rileva nulla. PS: su windows funziona
<Fabio41> la mia versione di ubuntu è la 16.0.4.1, con kernel 4.1.0-31
<Fabio41> *4.4.0.-31
<fabio_cc> Shez_, in live immagino che funziona correttamente
<fabio_cc> Shez_, hai provato?
<Fabio41> in live, il wifi non va, ho letto che hanno introdotto il supporto a questa scheda dal kernel 4.7
<fabio_cc> Fabio41, dicevo a Shez_, non a te
<Shez_> fabio_cc, no, non ho provato con la live, ma posso provare ho la 16.04 LTS in CD va bene?
<fabio_cc> Fabio41, se hai fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti, la versione del kernel attuale è 4.4.0-53-generic
<Shez_> fabio_cc, scusa, in DVD...
<rek> ou raga
<Fabio41> fabio_cc: era una distro che ho scaricato qualche tempo fa
<Shez_> fabio_cc, ora provo poi ti faccio sapere.....
<fabio_cc> Shez_, è solo per una conferma, comunque gli aggiornamenti del 16 riguardano proprio i codec
<fabio_cc> Shez_, però è molto strano
<Fabio41> fabio_cc: e non credo che cambi molto visto che il supporto è stato aggiunto nel kernel 4.7, ho fatto una prova installando bakbox e mettere il kernel 4.8 ma non andava comunque
<Fabio41> quindi sono passato ad Ubuntu, dove ho supporto ufficile e qualche speranza in più
<rek> ho una domanda riguardo la masterizzazione di un immagine bin/cue adesso trovo il channel più appropriato comunque ho usato k3b ... ne ho fatte 2 copie ma stesso risultato cd illeggibile...che può essere? secondo me è un problema del cue perchè l'ho generato io con cuemaker.py
<fabio_cc> Fabio41, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<rek> !offtopic
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'offtopic'
<fabio_cc> !chat | rek
<ubot-it> rek: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fabio41> fabio_cc: dimmi quale log devo passarti
<fabio_cc> Fabio41, hai dato sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fabio_cc> ?
<rek> fatto
<Fabio41> fabio_cc:  non ho wifi, quindi ti metto su pastebin dopo aver passato il file txt su un usb
<fabio_cc> rek, vedi se di la qualcuno è in grado di aiutarti
<fabio_cc> Fabio41, non riesci a collegare quel pc via eth?
<Fabio41> fabio_cc:  è un ultabook
<Fabio41> fabio_cc: vai tranquillo, ti metto su pastebin quello che ti serve :)
<fabio_cc> Fabio41, lsb_release -a && uname -a
<fabio_cc> Fabio41, rfkill list
<fabio_cc> Fabio41, ifconfig -a && iwconfig
<Fabio41> fabio_cc: 5 minuti ti incollo tutto
<EmanueleC> Fabio41, devi aggiungere il kernel rolling sulla LTS(hwe-edge) per avere il 4.8: sudo apt install linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<EmanueleC> Qui hai la wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<rek> c'è un canale di masterizzazione
<Fabio41> Ciao EmanueleC non posso dare il comando non ho connessione visto che non mi posso connettere con il wifi (ed essendo un ultrabook non ho lan)
<EmanueleC> Fabio41, anche se è un ultrabook, dovrebbe avere la LAN, semplicemente ti serve l'adattatore
<fabio_cc> rek, prova #k3b
<rek> aprendo la lista dei canali xchat mi va in crisi
<EmanueleC> rek, prova altri client IRC, ad esempio quassel
<Fabio41> fabio_cc: http://pastebin.com/9Dh9cv5U
<fabio_cc> scusate, mi devo assentare
<Fabio41> fabio_cc: dopo ritorni?
<EmanueleC> Fabio41, se non hai modo di collegarti, mi sa che devi andare direttamente di 16.10, prova in live se va il WIFI.
<Shez_> fabio_cc, ho provato con la live e youtube funziona....
<Fabio41> EmanueleC: infatti la stavo scarricando... anche preferivo decisamente la lts
<EmanueleC> Fabio41, hai modo di scaricare da un altro PC dei file e poi metterl isul PC?
<Fabio41> fabio_cc: si, con la 16.10 il wifi va, devo provare il bluethoot
<Fabio41> EmanueleC:  si, con la 16.10 il wifi va, devo provare il bluethoot
<EmanueleC> Allora installa la 16.10, perché è un po macchinoso da fare con la 16.04
<EmanueleC> senza connessione
<Fabio41> EmanueleC: capisco :(
<Fabio41> se mi dai una guida almeno ci provo
<Fabio41> non si sa mai
<EmanueleC> Fabio41, ti do tutte le info e i comandi su pastebin, un attimo
<Shez_> cristian_c, ho effettuato la prova con la live e youtube funziona.
<Shez_> cristian_c, ho provato a reinstallare anche il pacchetto Ubuntu Restricted Extras
<Shez_> cristian_c, ma il problema rimane...
<EmanueleC> Fabio41: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23655545/
<Fabio41> EmanueleC:   grazie :)
<EmanueleC> Riavvia, se la connessione va, devi instalalre il metapacchetto per avere futuri aggiornamenti.
<Fabio41> EmanueleC: ci siamo
<Fabio41> funziona anche il bluehtoot
<Fabio41> *bluethoot
<Fabio41> EmanueleC: non mi rimane che sistemare un ultima cosa che non so dove metterci mano, l'auto-luminosità del
<Fabio41> displey
<Fabio41> *display
<Fabio41> EmanueleC: ho trovato questo https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dell_XPS_13_(9360)#Content_adaptive_brightness_control
<Fabio41> io ho un full hd, e dice che li non hanno la patch, è comunque arch. Hai qualche idea?
<EmanueleC> Fabio41, strano che hai quel problema, l'XPS13 viene venduto con preinstallato Ubuntu
<Fabio41> EmanueleC: hanno fatto una cavolata ovvero aggiungere nel firmware del monitor questa funzione di regolazione automatica del colore
<Fabio41> o luminosità
<Fabio41> se vedi il link che ti ho passato capirai meglio
<Shez_> ho un problema con i codec dei formati video, i filmati vanno veloce e non ho più l'audio, stessa cosa per youtube
<EmanueleC> Fabio41, se adesso hai la rete, completa l'installazione del ekrnel con il metapacchetto:
<EmanueleC> sudo apt install linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<Fabio41> lì c'è scritto che nella verzionse windows e QHD+ hanno dato la possibilità di disattivarla
<Fabio41> EmanueleC: avevo fatto grazie :)
<Fabio41> il mio è un FHD, e su forum di arch dice che non è disponibile il fix, ho cercato in rete qualcosa ma non ho trovato nulla apparte quello
<EmanueleC> il mdoello è il 9360, no?
<Fabio41> EmanueleC: si è 9360
<EmanueleC> Guarda sul forum di DELL, in caso apri un post con il problema: http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/f
<Fabio41> EmanueleC: vediamo che riesco a trovare
<Fabio41> Ora vado buona serata :)
<Esti_Qatzi> Andrea993: ma lol
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-20
<RAismoter> salve ho bisogno di un aiuto
<RAismoter> c e qualkuno ??
<RAismoter> ???
<fabio7129> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho un grosso problema. Dopo aver scaricato ubuntu non riesco ha rendere eseguibile la mia penna usb. Ho win 10 l'ho scritta sia con rufus che con uneebootin ho disattivato l'avvio rapido di win10 e cambiato il boot da bios ma nulla. Avete quaòlche suggerimento?
<ExPBoy> fabio7129, devi settare il boot dal bios (efi o quello che hai)
<ExPBoy> se non va hai sbagliato a masterizzare la penna
<ExPBoy> altra cosa controlla md5 della iso
<fabio7129> fatto anche quello
<ExPBoy> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<ExPBoy> fabio7129, non mi viene in mente altro
<ExPBoy> altre penne usb le legge?
<fabio7129> il boot da bios fatto, errore nella masterizzazione non me li ha dati e ho seguito le istruzioni del sito adesso conttrollo !md5. La pen è nuova ed è una toshiba 8gb
<ExPBoy> irrilevante che sia nuova
<fabio7129> proverò a cambiare pen drive
<ExPBoy> non hai altre pen da provare a leggere?
<ExPBoy> oppure cambia porta usb
<juxever> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | juxever
<ubot-it> juxever: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<N3mo> Buonasera, ho una scheda video AMD R300 sul mio notebook, vorrei scaricare i relativi driver ma sul sito nonmi smebra di vedere la versione linux... Sapete aiutrmi? Grazie.
<gigirock> N3mo, che ubuntu che pc
<ExPBoy> che fuso orario?
<glpiana> N3mo, controlla se il sistema, nella sezione driver aggiuntivi, ti propone i driver fglrx per la tua scheda. se non lo fa, lascia perdere
<N3mo> glpiana:  Nella sezione driver aggiuntivi mi rimane perennemente sulla scritta "raccolta delle informazioni sul sistema". Kubuntu 16.04 Kernel 4.9 Lenovo b51-80 Architettura Skylake
<Carlin0> kernel 4.9 ?
<Carlin0> dove l'hai preso ?
<gigirock> N3mo, ma la skeda video e' aggiunta o e' sulla mb ?
<glpiana> N3mo, se hai il 4.9 è normale che faccia così. non c'è supporto per sistemi con kernel proveniente da altrove o compilato
<N3mo> glpiana: Io veramente ho aggiornato perchè avevo letto che era stato aumentato il supporto alle periferiche AMD....
<N3mo> gigirock: é la seconda scheda, esterna
<glpiana> N3mo, il discorso resta lo stesso, indipendentemente dal motivo che ti ha guidato
<N3mo> Cmq ho sempre avuto probemi e non ha mai funzionato la dedicata
<N3mo> glpiana:  Ok, che ci metto a tornare al vecchio kernel se così risolvo
<Carlin0> N3mo, eppure le ati sono ben supportate dai driver open
<N3mo> Carlin0:  Bho... non ha mai funzionato
<N3mo> Carlin0:  Mi dicevano che era un problema del Processore skylake e non dela ga
<glpiana> N3mo, se avvii col kernel originale il sistema di gestione dei driver aggiuntivi ti darà una risposta. se ha i driver te li porpone, altrimenti lascia stare, perchè significa che la tua scheda non è supportata da fglrx, ma solo dai radeon open che già starai usando
<N3mo> Ma questo ormai quasi 8 mesi fa .. pensavo si potesse risolvere ora
<N3mo> glpiana:  Ahhh quindi mi rimane piantato su quella schermata perchè sto usando un altra versione di kernel?
<glpiana> direi di sì. driver aggiuntivi lavora solo sul kernel portato dai repo di ubuntu
<N3mo> Ho capito, grazie
<juxever> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo all'installazione di ubuntu
<juxever> vi chiedo qual è il sistema migliore per installarlo su notebook insieme a windows 7
<juxever> doppia partizione?
<Carlin0> !dettagli | juxever
<ubot-it> juxever: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<juxever> vorrei installare ubuntu su notebook latitude e6510 con hd nuovo e quindi senza niente
<juxever> vorrei la doppia possibilità di windows 7 e ubuntu
<Carlin0> juxever, modello esatto della cpu e scheda video e quanta ram
<cesco> buongiorno
<juxever> CPU ,"PROCESSOR, I5-540M, 2.53, 3MB, ARN, C2",
<cesco> c'è qualcuno per potrebbe aiutarmi? è la prima volta che installo ubuntu e non mi funziona il mouse e non riesco ad aprire la pennetta usb
<ExPBoy> juxever, quel pc è del 2010
<gigirock> juxever, quindi ottimo per ubuntu....
<juxever> Sì INFATTI
<juxever> VORREI AVERE LA DOPPIA OPZIONE MA NON NECESSARIAMENTE
<juxever> scusa il maiuscolo, non volevo gridare :-)
<Carlin0> juxever, basta che quando installi scegli l'opzione : installa al fianco di ...
<gigirock> juxever, dovresti pero' aggiornare il bios prima
<gigirock> cesco, che pc che pennetta che ubuntu
<juxever> bios aggiornato all'ultimo disponibile
<gigirock> juxever, quindi win7 e' ancora installato ?
<juxever> non più
<Carlin0> non deve aggiornare il bios juxever devi solo settarlo per il boot da usb
<gigirock> azzz, cmq juxever tu hai una sk video nvidia che potrebbe creare problemi
<juxever> dopo averlo installato non vede più windows e parte la procedura di ripristino che fallisce nonostante tutte le opzioni
<gigirock> juxever, dopo aver installato il bios ?
<juxever> ok Carlin0
<juxever> gli errori me li ha dati dopo aver installato il driver fall sensor non avendo ancora messo mano ad ubuntu
<gigirock> juxever, scusa ma non capisco, avevi win7 hai fatto upgrade dei driver e non si carica + windows ?
<juxever> esatto
<gigirock> juxever, f8 modalita' provvisoria non riesci ?
<juxever> cioè ho cambiato hd, reinstallato i driver perchè il dvd di ripristino non c'è e quando ho installato il driver fall sensor non riconosce più win7
<gigirock> juxever, l'hardisk era esattamente uguale al precedente ?
<juxever> no nuovo perchè rotto il precedente
<gigirock> juxever, prova ad andare nel bios , se non sbaglio si puo' disattivare il fall sensor anche da li,
<gigirock> juxever, come hai reinstallato i driver ?
<juxever> è un buon consiglio, vorrei però poi installare cmq ubuntu
<juxever> i driver li ho reinstallati come da procedura DELL
<gigirock> ah ecco
<gigirock> juxever, al boot premi f11 o f12 ed appaiono le scelte per il boot , scegli usb e via.....
<juxever> basta quindi copiare l'iso di ubuntu sulla chiavetta usb?
<gigirock> juxever, no devi fare una chiavetta....con windows
<gigirock> !rufus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rufus'
<gigirock> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<gigirock> juxever, da dove ci stai parlando ?
<juxever> quindi non mi devo preoccupare di partizionare l'hd prima?
<juxever> geograficamente da Bologna
<gigirock> juxever, comincia a fare la usb una volta creata puoi 'provare' l'installazione
<gigirock> juxever, da quale sistema ci stai parlando ?
<juxever> win7
<gigirock> ah ok allora trova un programma che si chiama rufus e con quello scrivi la iso nella usb pen juxever
<juxever> tramite chat via firefox dal sito ubuntu.org
<gigirock> juxever, ma il tuo nick e' juventus forever ?
<juxever> no non seguo il calcio :-)
<gigirock> !usb-win
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<gigirock> vedi la guida ... gobbo juxever
<juxever> spero di non diventarlo stando troppo su pc
<juxever> :-))
<gigirock> lol
<juxever> GRAZIE
<juxever> a tutti
<gigirock> ciao
<gatto48> buongiorno, ho un hd esterno su cui di solito lavoro con mac, ubuntu lo vede, mi fa aprire tutto ma non mi fa eliminare i file
<gatto48> ne modificare
<gatto48> #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> gatto48, è una questione di permessi. credo tu possa risolverlo con chown $USER:$USER /percorso
<luca90> buongiorno , dovrei installare un archivio in tar.bz2 ma non so come fare
<glpiana> luca90, dipende tutto dal contenuto dell'archivio in questione. di che si tratta?
<Diego_raspberryp> Buon giorno, ho un problema urgente: ubuntu non si avvia più, quando lo accendo esce il launcer di ubuntu, seleziono ubuntu tra le voci presenti ed esce uno schermo nero con scritto /dev/sda1 recovering journal.
<luca90> glpiana : Dovrei installare firefox developer edition
<Diego_raspberryp> A questo punto inizia a scrivere qualcosa e alla fine viene (initramfs)
<RSA4096> luca90, hai già firefox installato'
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, non carica l'interfaccia grafica. la scritta non è un problema. in seguito a cosa ti capita sto problema?
<RSA4096> ?
<Diego_raspberryp> Cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> luca90, non c'è supporto su software esterno ai repo, chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<luca90> va bene grazie mille
<Diego_raspberryp> Mi viene uno schermo nero con scritto /dev/sda1 e sotto (initramfs) cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, ti ho chiesto in seguito a cosa si è verificato questo problema
<glpiana> se rispondi ti si aiuta, se no, non possiamo fare nulla
<Diego_raspberryp> Ho chiuso il pc senza spegnerlo correttamente
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, cosa da non fare, perchè si corrompe il disco e si perdono dati. e vedo che il danno c'è
<Diego_raspberryp> Come posso fare a farlo ripartire?
<Diego_raspberryp> Ho perso tutti i file?
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, puoi provare ad avviarlo in recovery mode. al menu gli fai fare il controllo del disco (fsck) seguito dal controllo dei pacchetti (dpkg). sono voci del menu che ti appare
<Diego_raspberryp> Quale menù?
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, sai come avviare in recovery?
<gatto48> @glpiana comne posso fare per modificarli^?
<Diego_raspberryp> No
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, hai solo ubuntu sul pc in questione?
<Diego_raspberryp> Si
<glpiana> gatto48, col comando che ti ho scritto, andando a inserire il percorso completo al disco (che sarà /media/utente/qualcosa
<gatto48> ok provo
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, all'avvio dle pc tieni premuto il tasto SHIFT (o MAIUSC) sinistro fino a che no ti appar eil menu di grub. quindi scegli la seconda voce e ancora alla schermata successiva la seconda voce. al termine del caricamento avrai di fronte il menu di cui parlavo
<glpiana> gatto48, che filesystem ha sto disco?
<gatto48> come risalgo al percorso da seguire?
<Diego_raspberryp> Mi è crasciato il telefono, cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> gatto48, scrivi in un terminale: mount     e vedrai dov'è il disco. oppure apri il file manager e vedi cosa appare sulla barra dle percorso
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, all'avvio dle pc tieni premuto il tasto SHIFT (o MAIUSC) sinistro fino a che no ti appar eil menu di grub. quindi scegli la seconda voce e ancora alla schermata successiva la seconda voce. al termine del caricamento avrai di fronte il menu di cui parlavo
<Diego_raspberryp> sono bloccato a (initramfs)
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, ah, beh, allora facciamo da lì
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, ctrl+alt+F1 e fai login testuale
<Diego_raspberryp> Non succede nulla con control alt f1
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, allora fai ctrl+alt+F2
<Diego_raspberryp> Schermo nero con trattino lampeggiante
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, ctrl+alt+canc e procedi come ho scritto sopra allora
<gatto48> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6qKwlE0zFO
<gatto48> mi è uscito questo
<Diego_raspberryp> Ubuntu, with linux 4.4.0-45-generic (upstart) ?
<gatto48> e non è ancora selezionabile la voce sposta nel cestino
<Diego_raspberryp> ?
<glpiana> gatto48, perchè è in sola lettura?
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, ?
<Diego_raspberryp> Cosa devo fare?
<gatto48> nbon lo so
<gatto48> come la modifico?
<andrei99> :)
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, dove leggi la scritta che hai copiato?
<Diego_raspberryp> Sono in un menù a sfondo viola scritto in bianco
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, e cosa ti ho scritto di scegliere?
<glpiana> gatto48, che filesystem ha sto disco?
<Diego_raspberryp> La seconda?
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, e la seconda è?
<Diego_raspberryp> Quella che ho copiato
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, e la prima?
<Diego_raspberryp> Uguale a quella che ho copiato senza la parentesi
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, lol, la terza?
<gatto48> l'ho creato con un mac è un hd portatile
<Diego_raspberryp> (Recovery mode)
<glpiana> gatto48, copiami qui la riga che hai ottenuto dal comando mount, solo la riga riferita a sto disco
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, eh, recovery mode va bene, visto che dobbiamo entrare in recovery mode
<Diego_raspberryp> Ok
<Diego_raspberryp> Schermo nero scitto in bianco
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, lascia che lavori, arriverà a un menu
<Diego_raspberryp> Ora c'è (initramfs)
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, se si ferma lì, fagli una foto con il cellulare
<gatto48> glpiana non ho idea
<glpiana> !image | Diego_raspberryp
<ubot-it> Diego_raspberryp: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> gatto48, dai il comando"mount " e metti su pastebin
<Diego_raspberryp> Adesso provo sono da telefono
<gatto48> ok
<gatto48> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlAg2ZMzMSY
<gatto48> eccolo
<glpiana> gatto48, nel terminale: sudo apt-get install hfsprogs
<Diego_raspberryp> http://prntscr.com/dlp992
<Diego_raspberryp> Sono così
<gatto48> fatto
<gatto48> da superuser va bene comunque?
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, niente da fare. recupera una live, recupera dal disco i file che ti interessano e poi reinstalla
<glpiana> gatto48, basta da utente normale con sudo
<gatto48> fatto
<glpiana> gatto48, ha installato?
<Diego_raspberryp> Come faccio a recuperare i file?
<gatto48> si si
<glpiana> gatto48, anzitutto scollega il disco in sicurezza e poi riattaccalo e vedi se ci puoi scrivere
<gatto48> glpiana installato
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, hai una live?
<Diego_raspberryp> Cosa significa?
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, con cosa hai installato ubuntu?
<Diego_raspberryp> Si
<gatto48> glpiana fatto ma non mi fa selezionare ancora "sposta nel cestino"
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, sì?
<Diego_raspberryp> Ho ubuntu installato
<glpiana> gatto48, nel terminale: mount | grep Ale      e copia la riga qui
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, con cosa lo hai installato?
<Diego_raspberryp> Con un cd
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, ecco, ce lo hai ancora?
<Diego_raspberryp> No
<gatto48> glpiana /dev/sdd2 on /media/alessandro/Ale type hfsplus (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, procuratelo
<gatto48> ale è rosso
<Diego_raspberryp> E poi cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> gatto48, ok, ora scrivi: sudo umount /dev/sdd2
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, ti procuri anche una usb capiente, avvii il cd, appena appaiono due icone in basso premi un tasto. dal menu che appare scegli di provare ubuntu senza installare
<gatto48> glpiana ok fatto
<Diego_raspberryp> Ok e poi?
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, una volta che il sistema è avviato, inserisci la usb, col file manager apri il disco del pc, sposti i file utili sulla usb. una volta che hai recuperato tutto, procedi a reinstallare
<Diego_raspberryp> Posso vedere i file anche senza installare ubuntu?
<glpiana> gatto48, sudo fsck.hfsplus /dev/sdd2
<glpiana> Diego_raspberryp, sì
<gatto48> https://thepasteb.in/p/KOh8zPNwyxVTJ
<gatto48> glpiana mi è uscito quello che ho incollato sopra
<gatto48> glpiana aprendo proprietà permessi mi appare lettura e scrittura ma non è modificabiule e come proprietario mi esce user 99
<glpiana> gatto48, apri il disco, poi torna nel terminal e ridai: sudo fsck.hfsplus /dev/sdd2
<gatto48> glpiana stesso messaggio
<gatto48> https://thepasteb.in/p/48hYMEO1MzjCR
<glpiana> gatto48, di nuovo dai: sudo umount /dev/sdd2
<glpiana> gatto48, poi scrivi: sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sdd2 /mnt
<gatto48> glpiana https://thepasteb.in/p/Rghnjo12QQwSz
<glpiana> continua a montarlo in readonly
<gatto48> ma perchè?
<gatto48> forse devo modificare i permessi dal mac
<gatto48> ?
<glpiana> gatto48, ok, leggi qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/182433/hfs-hard-drive-being-mounted-as-read-only
<gatto48> glpiana ok ma cosi' devo eliminare tutto cio che contiene?
<glpiana> gatto48, non ho alcuna esperienza al riguardo, per cui non so risponderti. potresti invece provare un check del disco da mac e poi riprovare su ubuntu se riesci a scrivere su disco
<gatto48> grazie glpiana
<gatto48> proverò
<_Doc_> buongiorno a tutti
<gatto48> altrimenti salvo da un'altra parte, inizializzo unjournaled e riporto tutto
<glpiana> gatto48, io un controllo del disco lo farei, prima
<_Doc_> io uso ubuntu ma ho un problema di software non legato a ubuntu c'è un canale dove posso andare?
<gatto48> glpiana su mac?
<gatto48> gia fatto
<gigirock> _Doc_, vai in #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> <_Doc_>, sì, #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> gatto48, ok
<_Doc_> grazie
<gatto48> grazie glpiana
<nik> salve ho un acer aspire con windows 10, sapete dirmi che versione di ubuntu posso installare?
<nik> perché ho provato con la 16.10 e 16.04 e non va
<Carlin0> !dettagli | nik
<ubot-it> nik: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<nik> acer aspire e1-530
<nik> e ubuntu ho provato con la versione 16.10 e 16.04.0
<nik> 01
<cristian_c> e1-530
<nik> si
<Carlin0> nik, che cpu ha (marca e modello) che sched avide ? quanta ram?
<cristian_c> nik: Pentium 2117U
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> nik: con windows 10?
<nik> si pentium 2117U e windows 10, 4gb di ram
<Shez_> buona sera a tutti
<Shez_> ho installato ubuntu 16.04 LTS sul mio pc, l'ho aggiornata son il programma aggiornamento software e quando apro con totem un qualsiasi file video lo vedo al doppio della velocità e senza audio, stessa cosa sccede hai filmati video di youtube, se apro lo stesso file video con vlc, la velocità va bene ma manca l'audio.
<Shez_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Shez_> ho installato ubuntu 16.04 LTS sul mio pc, l'ho aggiornata con il programma aggiornamento software e quando apro con totem un qualsiasi file video lo vedo al doppio della velocità e senza audio, stessa cosa succede hai filmati video di youtube.
<Shez_> Se apro lo stesso file video con vlc, la velocità va bene ma manca l'audio.
<Shez_> ho installato ubuntu 16.04 LTS sul mio pc, l'ho aggiornata con il programma aggiornamento software e quando apro con totem un qualsiasi file video lo vedo al doppio della velocità e senza audio, stessa cosa succede hai filmati video di youtube.
<Shez_> Se apro lo stesso file video con vlc, la velocità va bene ma manca l'audio.
<Shez_> ho installato il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras ho ma non ho risolto nulla.
<cristian_c> Shez_: hai ancora 16.04 installata?
<Shez_> cristian_c, si
<Shez_> asp
<Shez_> cristian_c, no, ho la 16.10
<cristian_c> Shez_: hai fatto avanzamento
<Shez_> cristian_c, non saprei, gli ho fatto scaricare gli aggiornamenti mentre installavo con la 16.04, ma credo di si
<domenico> Ho avuto un problema con le connessioni internet e ora il PC non si connette, prima di dare maggoori informazioni vorrei chiedere se qualcuno qui sapesse  come risolvere questo tipo di problema
<cristian_c> Shez_: l'avanzamento non è automatico
<cristian_c> Shez_: si seleziona volutamente
<Shez_> cristian_c, io non ho fatto nessun avanzamento di vesione volutamente
<fabio_cc> domenico, prima chiedi e poi se qualcuno sa, risponde
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | domenico
<ubot-it> domenico: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> Shez_: allora, fai più attenzione quando premi bottoni a caso ;)
<cristian_c> domenico: ti sei posto esattamente all'opposto di come avresti dovuto
<cristian_c> prima le info, poi si può provare a capire come risolvere, in base alle info ricevute
<Shez_> cristian_c, esiste un pacchetto contenente i driver ALSA?
<domenico> Ok allora un attimo, sono da callulare perché come ho detto il PC non si connette, quindi ci metterò un po'
<cristian_c> Shez_: se non sai bene come gestire il sistema, lascia perdere
<cristian_c> non andare a tentativi più o meno a caso
<Shez_> cristian_c, vorrei provare a reinstallare i driver audio.....
<Shez_> cristian_c, almeno quello
<domenico> Ho ubuntu 16.10, CPU instel core i5 5200u (2.3GHz), 8gb RAM, nvidia geforce 820m,
<cristian_c> Shez_: hai messo mano ai driver audio?
<chris74> ciao ho da poco installato ubuntu studio ma quando vado su software non mi fa vedere nulla
<cristian_c> domenico: esattamente qual è stato il problema con le connessioni
<Shez_> cristian_c, non ancora ma stavo pensando di reinstallare i driver...
<fabio_cc> domenico, cosa usi per connetterti ad internet?
<fabio_cc> domenico, eth o wifi?
<chris74> scusate
<fabio_cc> !ciao | chris74
<ubot-it> chris74: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> Shez_: se vuoi ricevere supporto, cerca di seguire le indicazioni
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | chris74
<ubot-it> chris74: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> Shez_: piuttosto che pasticciare ulteriormente con l'os
<domenico> É un Notebook aspide e15 e5-571g-506e, allora ho avuto un problema alla connessione wlan0, e cercando nel web come risolvere, ho perso anche tutti gli altri tipi di connessione e ora non funziona niente (ho messo il driver b43)
<domenico> Uso WiFi
<chris74> proverò grazie
<cristian_c> domenico: hai perso tutte le connessioni solamente facendo una ricerca nel web? ;)
<domenico> Scusatemi se ci sto mettendo tanto a scrivere tutto sono da cellulare, come ho detto... :/
<Shez_> cristian_c, al momento non ho nessuna indicazione... quindi volevo provare a rinstallare i driver audio...
<cristian_c> chris74: c'è semplicemente da fornire le info richieste, quando si richiede supporto
<cristian_c> Shez_: beh, una domanda c'è
<cristian_c> Shez_: in live hai provato?
<fabio_cc> domenico, quindi la connessione wifi prima funzionava. Ha smesso di funzionare dopo aver fatto cosa?
<Shez_> cristian_c, si, in live non riscontro il problema
<domenico> Dopo aver eliminato il vecchio driver e inserito quello nuovo come descritto online
<cristian_c> Shez_: inoltre, se non hai le basi e improvvisi, è come pretendere di sostituire la batteria se l'auto non va, sulla base di considerazioni personali
<fabio_cc> domenico, e perché hai fatto ciò, se funzionava?
<cristian_c> Shez_: e in live quale kernel usi?
<Shez_> cristian_c, non lo so non ho verificato....
<cristian_c> domenico: vedi che non stati fornendo 'dettagli'? ;)
<domenico> Funzionava solo con un modem
<vincenzo> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> Shez_: e allora prima di avventurarsi in operazioni secondo quello che dicono le proprie supposizioni, avresti dovuto fare un conrollo del genere
<fabio_cc> domenico, ma stavamo parlando del wifi, cosa c'entra il modem
<vincenzo> ho installato ubuntu 14 sulla chiavetta USB
<domenico> Ho un modem Telecom e un ripetitore tp-link, e con  secondo non si connetteva
<fabio_cc> domenico, e con il primo si?
<domenico> Si
<fabio_cc> domenico, quindi il problema era il ripetitore, non il sistema
<domenico> Mentre con altri dispositivi funzionavano entrambi
<Shez_> cristian_c, ok verifico il kernel poi ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> Shez_: verifica non solo il kernel in uso sulla live
<vincenzo> quando avvio la chiavetta nn riesco a vedere i file sul disco fisso e sulla partizione che ho creato sulla chiavetta
<fabio_cc> domenico, hai smanettato il sistema compromettendo il funzioanmento del wifi
<cristian_c> Shez_: ma anche le versoni di alsa in uso sulla live
<vincenzo> ubuntu 14.10
<cristian_c> Shez_: ovviamente devi avere in live la stessa versione di ubuntu installata
<cristian_c> vincenzo: 14.10 è abbondantemente fuori supporto
<cristian_c> vincenzo: qui non si da supporto a 14.10
<vincenzo> installo il 16.10
<vincenzo> ?
<domenico> Ora sapete mica consigliarmi che driver instaare e come fare?
<Shez_> cristian_c, dovrei fare un downgrade del mio sistema?
<cristian_c> vincenzo: sì, testalo in sessone di prova, prima di installarlo
<vincenzo> pero vorrei vedere i file sul disco fisso dove e installato windows
<cristian_c> Shez_: dovresti fornire le informazioni richieste
<vincenzo> ok
<cristian_c> Shez_: se vuoi usare la 16.10, scarica la 16.\0
<vincenzo> grazie
<cristian_c> *16.10
<fabio_cc> domenico, ancora non hai detto che operazioni hai seguito
<fabio_cc> domenico, indica la guida che hai sesguito
<fabio_cc> *seguito
<domenico> Https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.PHP?t=1939243 (la domanda che ha risolto il problema digitava dei coma di e io li ho  copiati )
<fabio_cc> domenico, quel link non esiste
<Shez_> cristian:c, ok lo sto facendo
<cristian_c> Shez_: se come dici tu, il problema potrebbe essere alsa, andrebbero ccnfrontate le versoni in live
<cristian_c> e quelle di ubuntu installato
<fabio_cc> domenico, ho trovato, era sbagliato PHP, è php
<cristian_c> Shez_: sopratutto, andrebbe fatto un test, appena installato ubuntu, ma senza eseguire aggiornamenti di sistema
<domenico> Scusa ho il correttore su mobile
<cristian_c> Shez_: io direi anche di non attivare gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione
<Shez_> cristian_c, speravo di non dover reinstallare.........
<fabio_cc> domenico, hai dato i seguenti comandi?
<fabio_cc> sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<fabio_cc> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<cristian_c> Shez_: hai fatto un po' di casino
<domenico> https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhO0mY2B68SB questi sono i comandi
<fabio_cc> domenico, ok
<Shez_> cristian_c, no, un momento, io da ieri ho reinstallato S.O. e l'ho aggiornato, tutto li....
<fabio_cc> domenico, adesso dovresti collegare il pc a internet, col cavo
<domenico> Ok un attimo
<domenico> Fatto
<domenico> Ho collegato il PC
<fabio_cc> domenico, come mai sei dovuto uscire?
<domenico> Non ho fatto apposta, adesso se aspettate un attimo entro da PC
<fabio_cc> domenico, ok
<fabio_cc> domenico, si dimmi quando sei pronto che ti do i comandi da eseguire nel terminale
<domenico_> eccomi ora sono pronto, sono sempre io
<fabio_cc> domenico_, apri il terminale
<domenico_> fatto
<fabio_cc> sudo apt-get --purge remove b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<fabio_cc> domenico_, sudo apt-get --purge remove b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<domenico_> fatto
<fabio_cc> domenico_, metti l'output su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | domenico_
<ubot-it> domenico_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<domenico_> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghNyVzw1KWfZ
<fabio_cc> domenico_, ma hai incollato due volte la stessa cosa?
<domenico_> io ho fatto solo copia incolla dal terminale, ha fatto tutto in automatico...
<fabio_cc> domenico_, si, intendo su pastebin
<fabio_cc> domenico_, vedo due volte le stesse cose
<domenico_> io dovrei averlo incollato una volta, dato che usato la scorciatoia da tastiera magari mi è scappato due volte
<fabio_cc> domenico_, facciamo una cosa
<fabio_cc> domenico_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<domenico_> fatto, installato
<fabio_cc> domenico_, dpkg -l | grep b43-fwcutter | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> domenico_, dpkg -l | grep firmware-b43-installer | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> domenico_, dalli entrambi
<domenico_> restituisce "Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura."
<fabio_cc> domenico_, ok
<fabio_cc> domenico_, adesso: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<domenico_> ok
<fabio_cc> domenico_, ho dimenticato di mettere | pastebinit alla fine del comando
<fabio_cc> domenico_, lo hai già dato?
<domenico_> ora faccio
<fabio_cc> domenico_, se non lo hai ancora dato dai questo: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source | pastebinit
<falcoman> Ciao
<fabio_cc> domenico_, altrimenti incolla a mano su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !ciao | falcoman
<ubot-it> falcoman: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<falcoman> qualcuno puo aiutarmi non riesco a giocare con mame
<domenico_> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLKnM4LmRcB
<fabio_cc> falcoman, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Mame
<falcoman> provo ma mi sa di aver gia provato con quella guida
<fabio_cc> domenico_, adesso riavvia il pc e torna qui
<domenico_> ok, grazie.
<domenico_> devo staccare il cavo ethernet?
<falcoman> dove lo prendo questo gmameui
<falcoman> fabio_cc ci sei?
<fabio_cc> falcoman, un attimo
<domenico_> eccomi
<domenico_> funziona! Grazie mille!
<fabio_cc> domenico_, prego, però devi fare attenzione, non ha senso seguire guide a casaccio
<fabio_cc> domenico_, anche perché nel tuo caso, era evidente che non fosse un problema di ubuntu
<fabio_cc> falcoman, quel pacchetto non è più presente nei repository, è comunque presente mame
<fabio_cc> !info mame | falcoman
<ubot-it> falcoman: mame (source: mame): Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator (MAME). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.175-1 (yakkety), package size 26257 kB, installed size 124418 kB
<fabio_cc> falcoman, prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> falcoman, perché ciò non riguarda strettamente il supporto ubuntu
<fabio_cc> falcoman, in ogni caso, ti riporto questo: MAME is a hardware emulator: it faithfully reproduces the behavior of many
<fabio_cc> arcade machines (it is not a simulation). This program is not a game but can
<fabio_cc> directly, through ROM images, run the complete system of these old arcade
<fabio_cc> machines. These ROMs are subject to copyright and it is in most of the cases
<fabio_cc> illegal to use them if you do not own the arcade machine.
<fabio_cc> ops
<falcoman> grazie lo stesso
<fabio_cc> falcoman, dai sudo apt-cache show mame
<fabio_cc> falcoman, e leggi quanto riportato
<fabio_cc> falcoman, puoi anche omettere sudo
<fabio_cc> mi assento
<falcoman> ok e poi il risultato lo posto qui
<falcoman> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23660860/ ecco fatto fabio_cc
<Franc3sco> buonasera
<Gaarendragon> Salve, è possibile ripristinare ubuntu a una configurazione precedente?
<Franc3sco> ho un problema ad eseguire ettercap
<Gaarendragon> Cioè a quando avevi un programma che hai disinstallato?
<Franc3sco> a installarlo **
<Franc3sco> come posso installarlo?
<Franc3sco> ???
<Franc3sco> come installo ettercap
<Franc3sco> ??
<Franc3sco> c' è qualcuno?
<Guest13165> Buonasera, ho un problemino da risolvere....
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Guest13165
<ubot-it> Guest13165: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest13165> grazie.
<Guest13165> ho fatto gli ultimi aggiornamenti del mio Ubuntu 14.04, ora mi appare la schermata di login che prima non avevo e non va avanti nelsenso che ci pensa qualche secondo poitorna ddi continuo alla schermata di login. La posso togliere da prompt dei comandi?Come?
<Guest13165> oppure....sapete che pacchetto di aggiornamento può dare questo problema?magari lo rimuovo.
<Guest13165> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghNyLP5A93TZ
<fabio_cc> Guest13165, in che senso "che prima non avevo"?
<fabio_cc> [00:14:40] <fabio_cc> Guest13165, in che senso "che prima non avevo"?
<Guest13165> prima faceva il login in automatico.
<fabio_cc> Guest13165, perché entri ed esci di continuo?
<Guest13165> bho.
<fabio_cc> Guest13165, quindi metti la password (ovviamente corretta) ma dopo qualche secondo ritorni alla schermata di login?
<Guest13165> no, no me la fa mettere la password, mi compare "Massimo" oppure "Guest Session" con sotto il pulsante Log In e se lo clicco torna dopo qualche secondoallo stesso punto.
<fabio_cc> Guest13165, hai provato se come guest entra?
<Guest13165> vorrei andare in recovery mode ed abilitare il login automatico da prompt dei comandi per provare ad aggirare il problema. però non so che comandi usare....
<fabio_cc> Guest13165, per favore finiscila di entrare e uscire
<fabio_cc> Guest13165, rispondi alla mia domanda?
<fabio_cc> [00:20:38] <fabio_cc> Guest13165, hai provato se come guest entra?
<Guest13165> nonlo faccio io, si diconnette da solo...
<Guest13165> no, no me la fa mettere la password, mi compare "Massimo" oppure "Guest Session" con sotto il pulsante Log In e se lo clicco torna dopo qualche secondoallo stesso punto.
<Caterpillar> updated Italian translation for darktable 2.2.0 https://github.com/darktable-org/darktable/pull/1391
<Guest13165> si, ho provato anche come Guest ma fa lo stesso problema.
<fabio_cc> Guest13165, vedo che continui a fare entra ed esci
<fabio_cc> Guest13165, e ti dico che è quantomeno improbabile che lo faccia da solo
<fabio_cc> Guest13165, quindi per favore, basta
<fabio_cc> Guest13165, quando ti trovi nella schermata di login, premi ctrl+alt+f1, e fai il login testuale
<Guest13165> non so che dirti, sto usando un tablet perchè chiaramente il desktop è fuori uso e ti giuro che lo fa da solo !
<fabio_cc> Guest13165, già ti dico che la password non compare (nemmeno gli asterischi), però in realtà viene scritta
<Guest13165> provo ad uciread a confermare il Nickname, magari è quello. Torno
<fabio_cc> ...
<fabio_cc> Massimo_18164, lascia perdere il nick
<fabio_cc> [00:25:42] <fabio_cc> Guest13165, quando ti trovi nella schermata di login, premi ctrl+alt+f1, e fai il login testuale
<fabio_cc> [00:26:16] <fabio_cc> Guest13165, già ti dico che la password non compare (nemmeno gli asterischi), però in realtà viene scritta
<Massimo_18164> ok, sono nel prompt dei comandi.
<fabio_cc> Massimo_18164, hai eseguito il login?
<Massimo_18164> si
<fabio_cc> Massimo_18164, ok
<Massimo_18164> per avviare l'interfaccia grafica?
<fabio_cc> Massimo_18164, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-21
<rek> vagi in leto
<rek> vago
<Calgon> Ciao
<Calgon> Quali sono le regole? Qua?
<Calgon> Nessuno dice niente?
<Calgon> ChanServ
<Totem60> Ciao. Sto facendo upgrade a Ubuntu 16.04 al mio PC ma mi si bloccato mentre c'è la richiesta di dare ok alla licenza EULA nel terminale
<Carlin0> Totem60, e dagli l'ok
<Totem60> Io cerco di dare ok ma non lo prende. È  tutto fetmo
<Totem60> Fermo
<Carlin0> Totem60, ma è tutto bloccato o riesci ad aprire un terminale ?
<Totem60> Non è che c'è un modo diverso per dare ok, che io non conosco?
<enzotib> Totem60: premi spazio finché non viene selezionato il pulsante OK
<enzotib> (oppure TAB, non ricordo)
<Carlin0> credo tab
<Totem60> Ho provato ad aprire un terminale ma gira a vuoto e non si apre niente. Nemmeno altri programmi.
<enzotib> Totem60: ma il terminale dove chiede la licenza è ancora aperto=
<enzotib> ?
<Totem60> Con Tab. Si è sbloccato. Grande!!! Grazie mille!
<Totem60> Grazie ragazzi!!!
<enzotib> prego
<Totem60> Buona giornat!!
<enzotib> anche a te
<Totem60> :-)
<greyzard> Esiste un cliente di what's app funzionante (ed ancora disponibile) per Ubuntu?
<Carlin0> dal web greyzard
<vincenzo> ciao
<enzotib> !ciao | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<vincenzo> volevo chiedere
<vincenzo> do scaricato la versione ubuntu 16.10
<enzotib> !enter | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<vincenzo> ho installato su usb
<vincenzo> funziona ma nn leggo hd su cui e installato win 10 e il secondario
<glpiana> vincenzo, hai il fastboot attivato su windows? potrebbe essere quello il problema
<vincenzo> ho avviato il pc da chiavetta  senza domande si e avviato e ok ma vedo gli HD ma leggo i documenti
<vincenzo> nn so cosa sia
<vincenzo> con le versioni 12.10 ecc lo faceva
<glpiana> vincenzo, vedi gli hard disk ma non ci entri?
<vincenzo> si
<glpiana> vincenzo, fai una prova. avvia windows: invece di spegnerlo, fai il riavvio e quindi fai partire la usb
<vincenzo> ok grazie
<glpiana> greyzard, ping
<Totem60> Ciao.
<gigirock> !ciao Totem60
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao Totem60'
<Totem60> Ho finito di fare l'aggiornamento a Ubuntu 16.04, anche se mi è uscito qualche errore. Al riavvio mi viene chiesto un login su stringa. Io metto la password solita ma non accetta. Non è che ne richiede una standard?
<gigirock> la solita quale e' Totem60 ?
<Totem60> Quella che mettevo con il 14.4
<gigirock> lol
<gigirock> Totem60, login grafico ?
<Totem60> Però adesso prima chiede "login" e poi "password", dopo che faccio il primo invio
<Totem60> Mi chiede sulla stringa, tipo terminale dos
<gigirock> Totem60, vuol dire che qualcosa non ha funzionato .... cmq login tuonome password quella di 1404
<Totem60> In pratica compare su stringa il nome del pc seguito da"login:"
<gigirock> login: mettitiltuonomeutente
<Totem60> Fatto. Qualcosa si è mosso.
<gigirock> eppur si muove
<Totem60> Mi appare Error: BrokenCount>Orun-parts:/etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available existe with return code 255
<Totem60> exited, non existe
<Totem60> Poi, sotto, appare la stringa col nome del pc:~$
<Totem60> Cosa devo inserire?
<Totem60> C'è ancora qualcuno?
<gigirock> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gigirock> Totem60, puoi scrivere sulla riga comandi ?
<gigirock> Totem60, sudo apt update
<Totem60> Si
<Totem60> Invio?
<gigirock> yes
<gigirock> ti chiede la password
<Totem60> Si
<Totem60> La metto?
<gigirock> certo
<gigirock> Totem60, ma come hai fatto per upgrade da 1404 a 1604 ?
<Totem60> Sono uscite un sacco di stringhe con risoluzione non riuscite temporaneamente  e
<Totem60> alla fine: dpkg è stato interrotto ed  ènecessario eseguire "sudo dpkg - - per correggere il problema.
<Totem60> Lo inserisco...
<Totem60> L'upgrade l'ho fatto dagli aggiornamenti automatici
<gigirock> ok , si digita dpkg..... come ti suggerisce ....
<Totem60> All'inizio c'erano rimasti solo 3,5 GB sull'harddisk. Che sia per quello?
<Totem60> Fatto. Sta girando
<gigirock> no dai 3gb bastano per qualsiasi cosa
<Totem60> Bene.
<Totem60> Mi sa che girerà parecchio adesso.
<Totem60> Ho anche L'ADSL instabile. Magari qualche file di aaggiornamento si era caricato male.
<Totem60> Senti, mentre aspettiamo...
<gigirock> sento dai
<Totem60> Io ho un pc vecchio con solo 40 GB. Non posso tenere file grossi miei perché è tutto occupato dal sistema operativo. Come potrei ovviare alla mancanza di spazio?
<gigirock> Totem60, ma c'e' installato solo ubuntu ?
<Totem60> Si. Infatti mi pare strano.
<gigirock> Totem60, una volta installato e tutto in regola prova a fare sudo apt autoremove e cosi' cominci a salvare qualche 100mega
<Totem60> Ok.
<Totem60> Adesso si è riavviato
<Totem60> Vediamo che succede
<Totem60> Schermo nero, ma ogni tanto gira
<Totem60> Ah! Sono collegato con il pc al Wi-Fi, non è che occorre il cavo? Qui gira ma resta lo schermo nero.
<gigirock> Totem60, mmmh e' meglio il cavo anche perche' se non c'e' il desktop grafico e' un pasticcio fare la connessione
<Totem60> Provo, ma non so se arriva al pc
<Totem60> No il cavo non ci arriva
<Totem60> gigirock, ci sei?
<gigirock> controlla se 6 on line con quel pc
<shez> salve a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | shez
<ubot-it> shez: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<shez> ho reinstallato il sistema con la 16.1 non aggiornandolo, in questo momento non ho nessun problema con la visualizzazione dei video e l'audio
<shez> ma devo fare gli aggiornamenti di cui alcuni importanti
<shez> tra questi ci sono degli aggiornamenti che mi creano dei problemi con audio e video
<Carlin0> shez, nel terminale sudo apt update && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<shez> come posso sapere quali interagiscono con il video e l'audio dei file letti da totem o con il browser?
<shez> Carlin0, cosi visualizzo i file installati?
<Carlin0> shez, no così aggiorni tutto
<shez> Carlin0, il problema è che se aggiorno tutto mi si sputtana l'audio e il video dei file multimediali
<Carlin0> shez, hai aggiunto ppa ?
<shez> Carlin0, no
<shez> Carlin0, avevo aggiuntu solo ubuntu-extra
<shez> Carlin0, ma con quello sia che c'era o che non c'era non andava uguale
<Carlin0> shez, se non hai ppa credo puoi aggiornare tranquillamente
<shez> Carlino, inoltre se installavo VLC e vedevo i file video (es. avi) il problema video scompariva ma continuavo a non sentire l'audio
<shez> Carlin0, ho fatto solo gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza che comprendevano firefox non istallando i 3 pacchetti per Gstreamer e il problema si è ripresentato
<shez> stavo pensando di di fare un downgrade di qualche pacchetto...
<shez> Carlin0, ecco quello che ho installato http://pastebin.com/vrchrf9y
<shez> Carlin0, potrebbe dipendere dal kerenl?
<shez> rieccomi
<shez> ciao cristian_c
<shez> cristian_c, ho installato la 16.1 senza aggiornare e non mi da problemi, ho quindi provato ad aggiornare solo con gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza tranne quelli di gstreamer ma non ho risolto nulla
<Franc3sco> buonasera
<shez> cristian_c, questo è quello che ho installato http://pastebin.com/vrchrf9y
<Franc3sco> ho installato ieri ubuntu che avevo su un dvd
<Franc3sco> ma non riesco ad installare nessun pacchetto come mai?
<shez> puoi indicare la versione?
<shez> Franc3sco, che versione è di ubuntu?
<Franc3sco> 13.04
<shez> forse è un po' vecchia...
<Franc3sco> quindi?
<Franc3sco> cosa significa che non posso avere installare niente?
<shez> quando installi con apt-get ricevi degli errori?
<Franc3sco> Unable to locate package ettercap
<shez> hai provato a dare sudo apt-get update
<shez> ?
<Franc3sco> no
<Franc3sco> provo....
<shez> ti dovrebbe aggiornare i link se sono ancora disponibili
<Franc3sco> tutto " 404 not found "
<Franc3sco> perche? uff.....
<Franc3sco> :(
<shez> suppogo che sia meglio che installi una delle ultime
<Franc3sco> ma come ?
<Franc3sco> credi prorprio che non è possibile fare nulla?
<shez> da usb o da CD scaricandoti l'iso dal sito
<shez> ora siamo alla 16.1
<Franc3sco> quanti gb occorrono per passare alla 16.1 ???
<Franc3sco> perche ho una connessione a "consumo" ....
<shez> che versione hai LTS?
<Franc3sco> la posso aggiornare da pc come se fosse semplice aggiornameto ?
<shez> per le LTS si ma la tua non è LTS...
<Franc3sco> quanti gb occorrono per passare alla 16.1 ???
<shez> asp..
<shez> qui trovi la iso... http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download scegli quella che fa al caso tuo...
<Franc3sco> ok
<Franc3sco> alternativa non ce per installare normalmete ?
<Franc3sco> sono passati solo 3 anni mica 30!
<Franc3sco> non vedo perche dovrei avere problemi...
<shez> dipende per cosa la usi...
<Franc3sco> presumo sia per un altro motivo l'anomalia
<Franc3sco> solo che non riesco a individuarlo
<shez> francesco hai gnome come frontend grafico?
<shez> franc3sco, hai gnome come frontend grafico?
<Franc3sco> no
<shez> allora quale?
<shez> kde?
<shez> xfce? lxde?
<shez> 32 o 64 bit?
<Franc3sco> ho ubuntu
<Franc3sco> cosa sono quelle distro ?
<Franc3sco> che dici tu..
<Daniele190> Buonasera, in questo ultimo periodo ho provato più volte ad installare ubuntu 16.04 LTS a fianco di windows 10 (sia da chiavetta USB sia da DVD). L'installazione avviene con successo in entrambi i casi ma, al momento di riavviare il sistema, il PC mi da l'errore che si vede in foto.
<Daniele190> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Dd86qnNFTvaENJAH731z?signature=3ed84efc7a6840a974b0ee14287f2fd1ff6d37253468886058aabbea03655d01&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODIzNDk0NzV9
<shez> Franc3sco, cambia l'aspetto del sistema opertivo e anche i programmi
<cristian_c> shez:
<Franc3sco> come faccio?
<Franc3sco> a cosa serve poi ?
<shez> cristian_c, dimmi
<cristian_c> shez: hai kinkato una pagina di askubuntu
<cristian_c> shez: comunque, hai detto che se installi 16.10 da ero e non fai aggiirnamebi, nessun problema
<cristian_c> shez: se poi fai aggiornamenti di sistrma,vsaltano fuori i problemi di riproduzione, giusto?
<shez> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> shez: quindi c'è qualcosa in quegli aggiornamenti che va a rompere le funzionalità
<shez> Franc3sco, qui trovi una descrizione delle varie distro http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<cristian_c> shez: possibile che uno degli aggiornamrn6i ad inciderr possa esere il kernel
<shez> cristian_c, si infatti, ho provato a fare il downgrade ma il problema persiste
<Franc3sco> perche dovrei installare una distro?
<cristian_c> shez: quindi, potresti provsre , dal grub, a caricare il primo kernel o uno di quelli successivi, ma non l'ultimo
<cristian_c> shez: non esiste downgrade, ma dipende di che cosa
<Franc3sco> preferirei risolvere il problema, anche perche mi piace avere ubuntu e nient altro..
<cristian_c> shez: non ti serve fare il downgrade del kernel, quando il kernel si aggiorna nei tuoi repo, non cancella i precedenti
<cristian_c> shez: e puoi selezionarli direttamente dalla lista del grub, all'avvio di sistrma
<shez> Franc3sco, è sempre ubuntu ma puoi scegliere la veste grafica che preferisci
<shez> cristian_c, si intendevo quello per downgrade.... l'ho fatto ma nulla.
<cristian_c> shez: che kernel hai selezionato?
<Franc3sco> ma non intendo cambiare veste anche perche non risolverebbe il mio problema
<cristian_c> shez: ma quando hai installato l'os hai escluso gli aggiornameni durante l'installazione?
<shez> cristian_c, ho provato anche a downgradare firefox ma nulla
<cristian_c> shez: così non stai aiutando a far5i aiuare
<shez> cristian_c, si l'ho fatto, infatti andava bene
<cristian_c> *farti aiutare
<cristian_c> shez: ok
<cristian_c> shez: ti ho fatto anche un'altra domanda
<shez> cristian_c, il kernel?
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: 13.04 è fuori supoorto da anni, i repository non sono più disponibili
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: e qui si fornisce aiuto solo a versioni di ubuntu ancora supportate
<cristian_c> shez: certo
<cristian_c> !rilasci | leggi qua, Franc3sco
<ubot-it> leggi qua, Franc3sco: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<cristian_c> shez: comunque hai detto una cosa errata
<shez> cristian_c, si ho provato anche ad avviare col kernel vecchio ma il problema persiste
<cristian_c> shez: non c'entra la lts, puoi avanzare sia da lts che da non lts
<cristian_c> shez: non si può più avanzare da 13.04 perchè semplicement3 non sono più attivi i repository, ed è normale visto che è uscita più di tre anni fa...
<cristian_c> shez: ma non hai risposto precisamente alla domanda
<cristian_c> 20:04] <cristian_c> shez: che kernel hai selezionato?
<shez> Cristian_c, Linux wim 4.8.0-32-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 13 14:30:43 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux questo è quello nuovo
<cristian_c> shez: questo è lo stesso presente su .iso?
<shez> poi ho provato con quello vecchio
<cristian_c> shez: e l'attuale invece che numerazione ha?
<shez> cristian_c, 4.8.0-32
<cristian_c> ehn
<cristian_c> shez: e quello della .iso qual è?
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: comunque, lamentarsi non ha senso, non è che tengono i repottivi per 5-10 anni , solo perché la gente tira fuori il dvd dal cassetto come hai fstto tu
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: al limite ti scsrichi il deb dal sito dei pscchetti di ubuntu (se no ha grosse dipendenze), se in questo monento non puoi scsricsre l'iso
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Daniele190
<ubot-it> Daniele190: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: ah, quelle citate prima da shez sono derivate ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !derivate | Franc3sco , leggi pure qui
<ubot-it> Franc3sco , leggi pure qui: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Franc3sco> altrimenti cosa posso fare
<shez> cristian_c, il kernel della iso è 4.8.0-22-generic
<Franc3sco> scaricare i pacchetti?
<Franc3sco> pacchetti di cosa
<Franc3sco> puoi spiegarmi meglio non sono molto pratico..
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: del software che ti interessa
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: ma tu come mai usi ubuntu?
<cristian_c> (sembra tu non dia molto informato)
<cristian_c> *sia
<Franc3sco> no infatti non sono molto informato
<Franc3sco> per questo volevo chiarimenti,,,
<Franc3sco> appunto vorrei conoscere, e sopratutto capire..
<Franc3sco> per questo chiedo..
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: secondo me, dovresti leggere un po' di documentazione ufficiale ubuntu
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: che poi è strano tu abbia un dvd di 13.04, non sapendo molto di ubuntu, nel 2016
<cristian_c> !documentazione | Franc3sco
<ubot-it> Franc3sco: Documentazione ufficiale: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<Franc3sco> per me sarebbe piu intelligente
<Franc3sco> leggere solo quello che ti crea problemi
<Franc3sco> perche leggere tutto sarebbe a dire leggere miliardi di righe per poi non capirci nulla
<Franc3sco> preferirei risolvere il problema cosi copisco anche
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: in parte sì
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: ma se parti a fare cose senza avere le basi minime, e fsi domande per ogni cosa, sllora dovresti leggere la doc
<cristian_c> e il wiki
<cristian_c> !wiki | Franc3sco
<ubot-it> Franc3sco: La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<cristian_c> !repository | Franc3sco
<ubot-it> Franc3sco: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> !apt | Franc3sco
<ubot-it> Franc3sco: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<Franc3sco> quello che non riesco a capire e perche dovrei installare kubuntu ?
<shez> Franc3sco, puoi provare ad installare il software che ti interessa senza aggiornare tutta la distro e provare se ti funziona ma se ne fai un uso Giornaliero, ti colleghi ad internet ecc, è comunque meglio avere la distro aggiornata
<Daniele190> Ciao @ubot-it, grazie per la risposta. Cerco di chiarire ma premetto che sono abbastanza agli inizi. Allora: Versione di ubuntu è UBUNTU 16.04.1 LTS, La RAM è 4GB, Il processore è AMD A8-7410 APU with AMD RADEON R5 GRAPHICS 2.20GHz, è un notebook con UEFI (tolto secure boot). Servono altri dati?
<Franc3sco> credo sia ancora piu vecchio di ubuntu o sbaglio?
<Franc3sco> allora parlo di " ettercap "
<Franc3sco> ho provato ad installarlo e mi da errori non lo trova etc..
<Franc3sco> mi dici cosa cambia se lo scarico da kubuntu?
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: dai una letta alle guide....
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: altrimenti continuerai a fare supposizioni a caso
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: e il canale non è dedicato a questo
<Franc3sco> qello che dico io e che, non è lo stesso database, da cui scarico ettercap? se ho ubuntu 16 o ubuntu 13 ?
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: ti sono state indicate guide che rispondono a molti dei dubbi sollevsti
<cristian_c> soltanto leggendole
<Franc3sco> puoi linkarmele scusami
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: rilgi sopra
<cristian_c> rileggi
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: se scorri il oog trovi facilmente i link che ti ho lascisto
<cristian_c> lasciato
<cristian_c> *loh
<Franc3sco> non ci sono
<Franc3sco> la documentazione ufficilae non contriene la mia versione poi...
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: ehm
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: la doc di ubuntu in generale
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: e i link te ne ho dati tanti, basta scorrere soora
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: inoltre, puoi successivamete consultare il log del canale
<cristian_c> !log | Franc3sco
<ubot-it> Franc3sco: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> Daniele190: beh, forse il modello del notebook
<cristian_c> Daniele190: ma per il resto le info sono ok
<Daniele190> Il modello è HP Notebook - 15-af106nl
<Franc3sco> ho installato ubuntu in italiano
<Franc3sco> e mi ritrovo ad averlo in inglese
<Franc3sco> in impostazioni provo a cambiare lingua, quindi faccio update lingue, ma niente... 404 not found
<Daniele190> Se può servire ho già provato a fare quanto spiegato a questo link: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | Franc3sco
<ubot-it> Franc3sco: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: questo in generale
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: la questione dei repository ti è stata abbondantemente spiegata e linkata
<cristian_c> Daniele190: ok
<cristian_c> shez: ok, -22 va bene, mentre l'aggiornsmento -32 no?
<cristian_c> shez: oppure selezioni il -22 da 'opzioni avanzate' nel grub e non risolvi?
<cristian_c> Daniele190: un attimo che ricontrollo
<Daniele190> certo @cristian_c, grazie della disponibilità.
<cristian_c> Daniele190: è un pc nuovo?
<shez> cristian_c, la distro va bene appena installata (con il -22) aggiornandola al -32 non va, se poi tramite Grub ripasso alla -22 il problema persiste
<cristian_c> shez: ok, quind il kernel sembta innocente
<cristian_c> almeno di per se
<cristian_c> shez: modeloo processore e scheda grsfica
<cristian_c> grafica
<shez> cristian_c, AMD FX(tm)-8320 Eight-Core Processor × 8
<shez> cristian_c, Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710 (DRM 2.46.0 / 4.8.0-32-generic, LLVM 3.8.1)
<shez> per completezza ho provato a dowgradare anche il pacchetto firefox ma non ho risolto nulla
<Franc3sco> pensavo di avere le idee piu chiare
<shez> *downgrade
<Franc3sco> dopo aver contattato il supporto di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Daniele190: sto guardando per l'errore della schermata
<Franc3sco> ma a quanto pare non è stato così....
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: il supporto ti ha indicato come chiarire le idee su vari dubbi
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: sei libero di non seguirli, ma qui si fa supporto
<shez> Franc3sco, ma cosa ci devi fare con una vecchia versione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Franc3sco: e inoltre
<cristian_c> !chat | qui non si fa supporto a versioni di ubuntu obsolete
<ubot-it> qui non si fa supporto a versioni di ubuntu obsolete: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !chat | Franc3sco  qui non si fa supporto a versioni di ubuntu obsolete
<ubot-it> Franc3sco  please see above
<cristian_c> shez: sì, ma esattamente quale scheda ams?
<cristian_c> *amd
<shez> cristian_c, non ho scheda video
<cristian_c> Daniele190: però dal messaggio risulta che sta girando una live
<cristian_c> shez: scheda grafica integrata
<shez> cristian_c, si infatti
<cristian_c> shez: e quella c'è
<cristian_c> shez: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Daniele190> a, strano, io l'ho installato. Anche perchè poi vedevo nelle partizioni il sistema UBUNTU a fianco di WINDOWS
<shez> cristian_c, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710 [Radeon HD 4350/4550]
<cristian_c> ok
<Franc3sco> a scusami allora, operi solo in alta classe tu..
<Daniele190> ma può essere un problema di compatibilità hardware?
<cristian_c> !chat | Franc3sco
<ubot-it> Franc3sco: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Franc3sco> bravo ottimo modo nel porsi con la clientela ubuntu...
<shez> cristian_c, ecco il link al comando che mi hai chiesto
<shez> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23665508/
<cristian_c> Daniele190: possibile, sto cercando info apposta, se hai un attimo di pazienza
<cristian_c> shez:forse http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=561620
<cristian_c> Daniele190: ma il dvd/usb è scollegato dal pc mentre fai l'avvio?
<RSA4096> Ciao a tutti, come posso far in modo di far partire all'accensione del pc, skype e thunderbid minimizzati?
<Daniele190> si è collegato
<Daniele190> scusa ho letto male, ho provato entrambe le soluzioni comunque, ma il risultato è uguale
<Carlin0> RSA4096, usa cron
<RSA4096> Carlin0, lo guardo subito, grazie :)
<Carlin0> non so se te li minimizza ma li avvi di sicuro
<RSA4096> Carlin0, per quello non ho problemi l'ho già impostato da Startup Applications
<cristian_c> Daniele190: quindi ottieni tutti gli stessi identici messaggi della schermata, anche se dvd e/o usb erano gà rimossi?
<Daniele190> Si confermo, in effetti ho provato l'installazione circa 6 volte variando sempre qualcosa ma il risultato è il medesimo
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-22
<Nico10> Buongiorno
<drox> Ragazzi buongiorno, ho appena formattato con gparted un HD e lo ho montato con un addattatore IDE-USb ma HD mi risulta solo ROOT il comando per dare i permessia tutti è chmod 777 dando anche sudo giusto?
<enzotib> drox: formattato ext4?
<drox> enzotib, si
<enzotib> drox: secondo me la cosa migliore è creare una directory e poi assegnarla al tuo utente
<enzotib> così metti tutto lì dentro
<enzotib> il 777 è >>sempre<< da evitare
<drox> questo HD mi serve per fare il backup del disco interno dove ho su i dati del lavoro... non è semprecollegato
<drox> la cosa è indifferente?
<enzotib> sì, le informazioni sui permessi restano sul disco
<enzotib> e comunque mica vorrai fare il backup di _tutto_ il disco interno? non è proprio il caso
<ExPBoy> drox, è udb l'hard disk?
<enzotib> basta fare il backup della tuo home
<enzotib> tua*
<drox> enzotib, il mio pc ha 2 hd interni uno per il sistema ed è un SSD da 60GB è li ce solo il sistema poi ho dentro un HD normale da 1TB dove salvo solo i dati, fotografie, fatture, ecc...
<drox> ho già un HD da 500GB dove faccio i Backup ma comincia ad essere piene
<drox> visto che ho un HD da 1TB volevo usare quello
<enzotib> drox: il backup come lo fai?
<drox> copia incolla :D
<enzotib> ok, quindi non avrai problemi se fai come ti ho detto
<drox> Si penso di si....
<drox> speravo di riuscire a montarla in automatico ma non da root
<drox> o meglio con il montaggio automatico posso inserire ilmio utente alla cartella?
<drox> o cambia sempre il punto di mount?
<drox> sono stato brutale ma ho risolto con sudo nautilus e poi ho cambiato il proprietario...Grazie a tutti!
<LINUX-NEW> buongiorno e buone feste
<LINUX-NEW> qualche utente attivo =?
<LINUX-NEW> ho un problema con ubuntu
<LINUX-NEW> per liberare spazio in /boot ERRONEAMENTE causa troppa inesperienza, ho eseguito il comando rm -rf delle versioni non utilizzate dal sistema, con il risultato che effettivamente ho liberato spazio ma non riesco ad aggiornare più le versioni
<LINUX-NEW> ho provato ad eseguire i passi di questa guida
<LINUX-NEW> http://askubuntu.com/questions/345588/what-is-the-safest-way-to-clean-up-boot-partition
<LINUX-NEW> ma ricevo degli errori
<LINUX-NEW> riportati qui
<LINUX-NEW> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23668104/
<LINUX-NEW> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<enzotib> !ciao LINUX-NEW
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao LINUX-NEW'
<enzotib> do un'occhiata
<LINUX-NEW> grazie
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: se ripeti lo stesso comando, continua a dare errore?
<LINUX-NEW> si
<LINUX-NEW> anche con apt-get upgrade
<LINUX-NEW> tutto da quando erroneamente ho liberato spazio su /boot
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: fammi vedere l'output di sudo apt-get update
<LINUX-NEW> cancellando i file immagini
<LINUX-NEW> con *43*
<LINUX-NEW> ok
<LINUX-NEW> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23668136/
<LINUX-NEW> e dopo questi errori il messaggio che non ho abbstanza spazio su /boot perche lui rigenera durante l'upgrade tutte le immagini che io precedentemente ho cancellato all'interno di /boot
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: comincia a fare un sudo apt-get clean, e poi df -h, per vedere se recuperiamo un po' di spazio
<LINUX-NEW> non cabia niente prima e dopo /boot 100% occupato
<LINUX-NEW> prima e dopo apt-get clean
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: prova con: sudo dpkg --force-all -r linux-firmware linux-image-4.4.0-58-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-58-generic linux-image-generic-lts-xenial linux-generic-lts-xenial
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: aspe
<LINUX-NEW> devo prima cancellare qualche immagine
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: fammi controllare una cosa
<LINUX-NEW> in /boot
<LINUX-NEW> che è pieno!
<LINUX-NEW> ok
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: ma hai una partizione /boot separata?
<LINUX-NEW> purtroppo si è stata la prima installazione ubuntu ai tempi
<LINUX-NEW> con /dev/sda1 236M  147M  77M  66%  /boot
<LINUX-NEW> scusa
<LINUX-NEW> con /dev/sda1                              236M  234M       0 100% /boot
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: e il 66% libero di prima da dove esce?
<LINUX-NEW> era un altro pc mi sono sbagliato a incollare
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: qual è l'output di dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<LINUX-NEW> dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<LINUX-NEW> linux-image-4.2.0-27-generic			install
<LINUX-NEW> linux-image-4.2.0-35-generic			install
<LINUX-NEW> linux-image-4.2.0-36-generic			install
<LINUX-NEW> linux-image-4.2.0-38-generic			install
<LINUX-NEW> linux-image-extra-4.2.0-42-generic		install
<LINUX-NEW> linux-image-extra-4.4.0-42-generic		install
<LINUX-NEW> linux-image-extra-4.4.0-45-generic		install
<LINUX-NEW> linux-image-extra-4.4.0-47-generic		install
<LINUX-NEW> linux-image-extra-4.4.0-53-generic		install
<LINUX-NEW> linux-image-extra-4.4.0-58-generic		install
<LINUX-NEW> linux-image-generic-lts-wily			install
<LINUX-NEW> linux-image-generic-lts-xenial			install
<LINUX-NEW> eccomi
<LINUX-NEW> scusate
<LINUX-NEW> dimenticavo il pastebin
<LINUX-NEW> hai letto enzo ?
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: sì
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: comincia con: sudo dpkg --force-all -r $(dpkg --get-selections *4.2.0-27* | awk '{ print $1 }')
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: dato che deve solo rimuovere, non dovrebbe richiedere spazio
<LINUX-NEW> niente stesso errore
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: fa vedere
<LINUX-NEW> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23668187/
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: e poi di nuovo l'output di dpkg --get-selections linux-image-* (però su pastebin questa volta)
<LINUX-NEW> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23668189/
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: proviamo una cosa drastica: sudo mkdir /boot2; sudo cp -a /boot/. /boot2
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: facciamo una boot di appoggio e poi gli facciamo usare quella
<LINUX-NEW> mmm
<LINUX-NEW> un symlink
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: immagino che su / lo spazio c'è
<LINUX-NEW> potremmo che dici ?
<LINUX-NEW> si
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: esegui i due comandi che ti ho dato
<LINUX-NEW> ok
<enzotib> cioè: sudo mkdir /boot2; sudo cp -a /boot/. /boot2
<LINUX-NEW> perfetto
<LINUX-NEW> cè /boot2 con le stesse cose di boot
<LINUX-NEW> df -h
<LINUX-NEW> errore
<LINUX-NEW> mio
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: proviamo questo, non sono sicuro che funzioni: sudo umount /boot && sudo rmdir /boot && sudo mv /boot2 /boot
<LINUX-NEW> non è si possa corrompere il boot ?
<enzotib> se riavvi ti ritrovi la stessa situazione, quindi credo di no
<LINUX-NEW> sudo umount /boot && sudo rmdir /boot && sudo mv /boot2 /boot
<LINUX-NEW> umount: /boot: device is busy.
<LINUX-NEW>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<LINUX-NEW>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: ok, immaginavo, dovresti provare con un livecd
<enzotib> e un chroot
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: anche se la rimozione del 4.2.0-27 prima ha funzionato (vedi che la riga relativa termina con "deinstall")
<enzotib> quindi si potrebbe provare a proseguire su quella strafa
<enzotib> strada
<LINUX-NEW> diciamo che ho /boot montato sulla stessa partizione di /
<LINUX-NEW> che comandi dovrei usare ?
<LINUX-NEW> ma se modificassi fstab e provvisoriamente montassi /boot in una chiavetta USB ?
<LINUX-NEW> copio il contenuto di /boot nella USB - modifico FSTAB e provo a riavviare che ne dici ? tipo con le raspberry....
<enzotib> LINUX-NEW: può essere un'idea
<themanwho> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | themanwho
<ubot-it> themanwho: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gigirock> !ciao brandon
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao brandon'
<ehreirik> salve a tutti! :) ho bisogno di una mano con il plugin di silverlight. ho ubuntu versione 16.04 e in ogni modo non riesco ad abilitarli su firefox per vedere netflix in santa pace. non posso installare google chrome perché il mio pc fa parte degli esiliati del gruppo in quanto è a 32bit.
<fabio_cc> !ciao | ehreirik
<ubot-it> ehreirik: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> ehreirik, hai provato http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight ?
<ehreirik> è proprio da lì che vengo... ho letto che "attualmente alcuni utenti segnalano casi isolati di malfunzionamenti" e volevo capire se un giorno mai si risolverà.
<ehreirik> o comunque, che esista un'alternativa... non me ne intendo troppo, ahah
<fabio_cc> ehreirik, cosa non ti funziona?
<fabio_cc> ehreirik, non hai fornito molte informazioni
<ehreirik> okay, mi spiego meglio :) per vedere netflix ho bisogno del pacchetto silverlight che non riesco ad aggiungere a firefox seppur nel terminale mi dica che il plug in è stato attivato. ho ubuntu versione 16.04 LTE, e dopo aver seguito tutte le stringhe di codici è come se non avessi installato niente.
<fabio_cc> ehreirik, quindi seguendo le istruzioni dl wiki non hai ottenuto nessun errore? tutto è andato liscio?
<ehreirik> sì, tutto liscio ed installato. vado nella pagina di test di wiki e vedo solo la scritta Animazione SIlverlight 2.0
<fabio_cc> ehreirik, puoi mandare uno screenshot di quello che vedi?
<fabio_cc> !image | ehreirik
<ubot-it> ehreirik: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ehreirik> sì, arrivo subito :)
<ehreirik> https://imgur.com/a/upKCE
<fabio_cc> ehreirik, ok
<fabio_cc> ehreirik, su about:addons lo trovi?
<ehreirik> sì, ma dice di controllare il terminale per un errore.
<fabio_cc> ehreirik, posta screenshot, non sto capendo
<ehreirik> perdonami per essere così vaga ma ho ubuntu da una settimana.
<fabio_cc> ehreirik, devi cercare di dare tutti i dettagli possibili
<ehreirik> https://imgur.com/a/xlV6p
<danka11> ciao ragazzi
<danka11> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<fabio_cc> !ciao | danka11
<ubot-it> danka11: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | danka11
<ubot-it> danka11: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<danka11> ho appena scaricato Ubuntu ma non so come farlo partire sul pc
<fabio_cc> !installazione | danka11, leggi questi wiki
<ubot-it> danka11, leggi questi wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> ehreirik: fai clic su 'more'
<danka11> grazie
<fabio_cc> ehreirik, scusa non avevo visto
<fabio_cc> danka11, prego
<ehreirik> cliccando su more mi dice di nuovo di guardare il terminale e poi "File   libpipelight-silverlight5.1.so" e "MIME Types  application/x-pipelight-error-silverlight5.1 (Error during initialization: pipelighterror-silverlight5.1)"
<cristian_c> ehreirik: manda una schermata
<riddik> buona sera a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | riddik
<ubot-it> riddik: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<riddik> ho bsogno di aiuto per una installazione
<riddik> m potete aiutare?
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | riddik
<ubot-it> riddik: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | riddik
<ubot-it> riddik: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<riddik> ho un pc hp di qlc anno fa con due sistemi installati xp e 7. sto provando a installare ubunt con unetbootin. l'istallazione parte ma poi esce una schermata nera e si blocca tutto
<ehreirik> https://imgur.com/a/MdsDO
<cristian_c> ehreirik: apri un terminake
<cristian_c> terminale
<ehreirik> sì, ci sono
<cristian_c> ehreirik: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ehreirik> okay, installato
<RSA4096> ehreirik, non riesci a vedere i video
<RSA4096> ?
<ehreirik> sì
<RSA4096> ehreirik,  che versione di ubuntu hai?
<ehreirik> *però solo netflix non riesco a visualizzare, con youtube per esempio non c'è problema. ho la versione 16.04 LTE
<fabio_cc> ehreirik, LTS, non LTE :)
<ehreirik> ops :')
<RSA4096> ehreirik, prova questo
<RSA4096> add-apt-repository ppa:pipelight/stable
<RSA4096> apt-get update
<RSA4096> apt-get install --install-recommends pipelight-multi
<RSA4096> pipelight-plugin --update
<RSA4096> pipelight-plugin --enable silverlight
<fabio_cc> RSA4096, fermati per favore
<fabio_cc> RSA4096, ehreirik ha già fatto ciò
<RSA4096> fabio_cc, eh io che ne sapevo?
<fabio_cc> RSA4096, rivolgiti educatamente, ti ho solo chiesto di di fermarti, appunto perché non lo sapevi
<RSA4096> fabio_cc, mi sono rivolto con il tuo stesso tono
<RSA4096> non credo di essere stasto maleducato
<RSA4096> ehreirik, hai provato a riavviare il pc?
<fabio_cc> [20:52:34] <RSA4096> fabio_cc, eh io che ne sapevo? -> ti ho chiesto di fermarti proprio perché non lo sapevi
<fabio_cc> RSA4096, comunque, è tutto ok :)
<RSA4096> orami quasto canale è tutto una polemica :(
<fabio_cc> RSA4096, veramente la polemica la stai facendo tu, e questo non è il luogo adatto, quindi basta per favore
<RSA4096> ma che vuoi, da me
<RSA4096> mollami
<ehreirik> ehm quindi c'è qualcosa da poter fare? :(
<fabio_cc> ehreirik, adesso devo assentarmi, mi dispiace
<Chry79> ciao a tutti ho unproblema quando provo ad aggiornare i pacchetti mi esce la scritta Scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito
<Chry79> Controllare la propria connessione a Internet.
<Chry79> però internet funziona regolarmente...c'è quache problema?
<Chry79> qualcuno mi può aiutare a capire se c'è quache problema sul mio pc?
<LINUX_NEW> buonasera a tutti
<LINUX_NEW> uso ubuntu 14.04 lts, una serie di problemi ha fatto si che l'ultimo kernel ad oggi sia il 4.4.0-47 vorrei aggiornare all'ultimo manualmente è possibile ? facendo upgrade dice che tutto è aggiornato anche se in realtà non è così
<LINUX_NEW> qualcuno sa come posso fare ?
<Chry79> ciao a Tutti, avrei un problema con gli aggiornamenti, qualcuno mi può aiutare a capire se c'è qualche problema?
<Daniele190> Ciao a tutti, ieri ho scritto in chat per un problema relativo all'installazione di Ubuntu 16.04. Quando finivo l'installazione mi usciva l'errore "*ERROR* Cannot find a backlight controller", trovo qualcuno della chat di ieri?? grazie infinite
<Chry79> nessuno?
<Daniele190> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLKGO1QAksB
<Chry79> ma non e' attivo nessuno?
<Chry79> cerco aiuto, non c'è nessuno?
<LINUX_NEW> misa di no chry
<LINUX_NEW> di cosa hai bisogno ?
<Chry79> pensavo ci fosse più gente attiva...ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti
<shez> buona sera a tutti
<Chry79> mi esce la scritta "scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito
<Chry79> verificare connessione internet che però sembra funzionare bene
<Chry79> non so che fare...
<LINUX_NEW> leggi qua
<LINUX_NEW> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=513432
<LINUX_NEW> stesso problema gia risolto
<LINUX_NEW> fammi sapere se risolvi
<Chry79> l'errore che mi esce è diverso da quello indicato
<RSA4096> Chry79, scrivi l'errore estatto
<Chry79> è molto lungo come posso postarlo?
<enzotib> LINUX_NEW: risolto con lo spazio?
<LINUX_NEW> ciao enzpo
<LINUX_NEW> si
<LINUX_NEW> usando synaptic
<LINUX_NEW> ho cancellato tutti i pacchetti
<LINUX_NEW> e ora è tutto ok
<enzotib> bene
<LINUX_NEW> dopo aver montato temporanemanete la partizione boot in una chiavetta USB
<LINUX_NEW> ...che alla fine neanche serviva ....
<LINUX_NEW> grazie mille
<LINUX_NEW> solo che ora il pc non mi trova gli aggiornamenti del kernel
<Chry79> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23670203/
<LINUX_NEW> sono rimasto al 47
<LINUX_NEW> e non mi trova kernel 58...
<enzotib> LINUX_NEW: dpkg --get-selections linux-image-*
<LINUX_NEW> http://pastebin.com/ckbyinPb
<enzotib> LINUX_NEW: apt-cache pkgnames | grep linux-image-
<LINUX_NEW> http://pastebin.com/iM4rXHBK
<Chry79> RSA4096 ho postato un pastebin
<enzotib> LINUX_NEW: dai questo comando e prima di confermare dimmi cosa scrive: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<LINUX_NEW> I seguenti pacchetti saranno inoltre installati:
<LINUX_NEW>   linux-image-3.13.0-107-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-107-generic
<LINUX_NEW> Pacchetti suggeriti:
<LINUX_NEW>   fdutils linux-doc-3.13.0 linux-source-3.13.0 linux-tools
<LINUX_NEW>   linux-headers-3.13.0-107-generic
<LINUX_NEW> I seguenti pacchetti NUOVI saranno installati:
<RSA4096> Chry79, visto non c'è scritto che la connessione non va
<LINUX_NEW> pensavo fosse meno
<RSA4096> Chry79, questo errore ti esce quando dai sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> LINUX_NEW: dai questo comando e prima di confermare dimmi cosa scrive: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-xenial
<RSA4096> sudo apt-get upgrade
<RSA4096> ?
<LINUX_NEW> dice che non cè niente da installare
<enzotib> uhm
<LINUX_NEW> http://pastebin.com/Aiij8GBV
<LINUX_NEW> dovremmo esserci
<lol123> buonasera
<enzotib> LINUX_NEW: procedi
<RSA4096> Chry79, hai cambiato dns?
<lol123> posso chiedervi gentilmente perche non riesco ad aprire ubuntu softwar
<Chry79> RSA4096 ho cliccato su verifica aggiornamenti e mi è uscito in automatico, cosa devo fare?
<LINUX_NEW> è una settimana che tutti abbiamo più o meno sempre gli stessi problemi...
<LINUX_NEW> :)
<RSA4096> Chry79, in che senso hai un aggioranmento disponibile'
<RSA4096> se si fallo
<Chry79> RSA4096 vado su aggiorna software poi clicco su verifica e mi esce questo errore
<Chry79> aggiornamento cache....e poi errore
<RSA4096> disattiva tutti i PPA di terze parti che hai aggiunto
<RSA4096> e vedi se almeno quelli te li fa fare
<Chry79> non so come si fa....sto imparando ora ad usare ubuntu
<RSA4096> ti ricordi di aver aggiunto PPA esterne?
<LINUX_NEW> ciao enzo
<LINUX_NEW> grazie mille sono entrato per dirti che ho risolto ;9
<LINUX_NEW> ;)
<enzotib> LINUX_NEW: ok
<RSA4096> nel menu cerca Software e Arrionamenti
<LINUX_NEW> grazie a tutti e buone feste!
<enzotib> auguri a te
<RSA4096> poi nel menu a tendia Altri Software e mi fai uno screenshot della lista
<Chry79> aiuto...quale menu'
<Chry79> ?
<RSA4096> ci sei su Software & Aggiornamenti?
<Chry79> sono su gestore aggiornamenti
<RSA4096> Io lo ho in inglese, mi posti uno screenshot
<Chry79> non riesco a postare lo scrennshot, come faccio?
<RSA4096> lo carichi su un sito esterno
<RSA4096> e posti il link
<Chry79> https://www.imagebanana.com/view/0yu8vcwm/Schermatadel20161222223143.png
<cristian_c> Daniele190: forse ho trovato qualcosa
<Chry79> RSA4096 https://www.imagebanana.com/view/0l403nl2/Schermatadel20161222224509.png
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<RSA4096> Chry79, disattiva spuntando quelli nella lista dell'errore
<RSA4096> se dopo va
<RSA4096> capiamo a cosa servono
<Chry79> disattivando le ultime 4 voci adesso non da più l'errore
<Chry79> a che servono?
<cristian_c> Chry79: rsa4096 è uscito
<Chry79> cristian_c mi puoi aiutare tu?
<cristian_c> Chry79: di quale pc parliamo? E con quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> E ubuntu l'hai installato tu?
<Chry79> il pc è un asus portatile comprato già con ubuntu
<cristian_c> Chry79: manca qualche altra risposta
<Chry79> come faccio a sapere la versione di ubuntu che ho sul pc?
<cristian_c> Chry79: lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> !paste | Chry79
<ubot-it> Chry79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ma suppingo 12.04
<cristian_c> Chry79: di che anno è 'sto pc?
<cristian_c> Chry79: tra l'altro hai citato solo la marca, e nient'altto
<cristian_c> *altro
<Chry79> Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<Chry79> ee pc serie 1011cx
<cristian_c> Chry79: acquistato nel 2012?
<Chry79> non ricordo con esattezza ma più o meno si
<cristian_c> Chry79: hai provato a cambiare server per il download?
<Chry79> no, non so nemmeno come si fa...
<cristian_c> ChanServ: da sorgenti software
<Chry79> cristian_c dove trovo sorgenti software?
<cristian_c> Chry79: o dal gestore aggionamenti
<cristian_c> o direttamente cercando nella dash
<cristian_c> Chry79: no , scusa, 'software e aggiornamenti', non 'sorgenti software'
<Chry79> da gestore aggiornamenti entro nelle impostazione e poi aggiornamenti però non trovo nulla per cambiare serveer
<cristian_c> Chry79: scheda 'software per ubuntu'
<Chry79> ok ci sono
<cristian_c> è impostato 'server in italia'?
<Chry79> no server principale
<cristian_c> Chry79: vai nella scheda 'altro software'
<Chry79> ok
<cristian_c> !image | Chry79
<ubot-it> Chry79: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Chry79> http://prntscr.com/dmt91w
<Chry79> le ultime 4 voci le ho disattivate io poco fa
<cristian_c> spetta un attimo
<cristian_c> Chry79: ah, ecco
<cristian_c> Chry79: ma prima o dopo il paste?
<cristian_c> Chry79: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23670203/
<Chry79> dopo
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> Chry79: allora, chiudi software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> facendo clic su Chiudi
<Chry79> fatto
<cristian_c> Chry79: se non succede niente, apri un terminale
<Chry79> ok aperto il terminale
<cristian_c> Chry79: digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> Chry79: e incolla su pastebin
<Chry79> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23670489/
<cristian_c> Chry79: bene , considera che manca pochissimo alla fine della 12.04
<cristian_c> mi pare aprile 2017
<cristian_c> Chry79: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> Chry79: ti suggerisco , per quella data, di installare una 16.10, o 16.04
<cristian_c> o aspettare l'uscita della 17.04
<Chry79> cristian_c https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23670505/
<cristian_c> Chry79: la tua 12.04 è aggiornata
<cristian_c> tra l'altro è a fine supporto
<Chry79> ma per cui l'errore che mi dava rima di deselezionare quelle 4 voci?
<cristian_c> Chry79: credo che quei repository non siano raggiungibili
<cristian_c> temporaneamente o permanentemente
<Chry79> li posso lasciare così deselezionati?
<cristian_c> Chry79: credo di sì
<cristian_c> errori in apt non ne hai
<Chry79> ok, per cui miglior consiglio è di installare una versione più nuova?
<Chry79> riuscirò da solo?
<cristian_c> !installazione ! Chry79
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !installazione | Chry79
<ubot-it> Chry79: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Chry79: però prima di installare, fai un giro in sessione di provs
<cristian_c> prova
<Chry79> ok grazie 1000, in caso posso comunque mantenere anche la mia versione?
<cristian_c> Chry79: se hai spazio su disco ,  puoi fare un dusl boot
<cristian_c> Chry79: ma a quel punto la 12.04 sarà una sorta di xp
<Chry79> ok chiaro, grazie ancora per la pazienza e per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> Chry79: di niente, se hai problemi, torna pure quando vuoi
<Chry79> grazie! buone feste
<cristian_c> Chry79: anche a te :)
<fabrilvn> salve
<gigirock> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabrilvn> ho un quesito spero riusciate ad aiutarmi!
<fabrilvn> un mio amico ha smanettato troppo con il terminale ed ora non posso piu accedere al mio utente creato al principio!
<fabrilvn> ora sto provando a reinstallare kubuntu con usb potrebbe funzionare?
<gigirock> fabrilvn, non c'e' bisogno di riformattare tutto
<fabrilvn> come posso fare?
<gigirock> !chroot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<gigirock> fabrilvn, devi cambiare la pass di root poi root cambia la pass del tuo utente
<gigirock> e' un processo lungo ma mai quanto la tua formattazione
<gigirock> fabrilvn, ma avevi installato tu ?
<fabrilvn> gigirock, non sono proprio un esperto in materia! é per questo che volevo installare direttamente un'altro sistema operativo
<gigirock> un non esperto e' poco esperto anche di installazioni
<fabrilvn> gigirock, si ma ebbi dei problemi ed un amico si colllegò da casa sua al mio pc e mi sistemò la cosa
<gigirock> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword leggi qui
<fabrilvn> ok grazie
<Carlin0> fabrilvn, cmq in linea di massima bisognerebbe sapere cosa ha fatto il tuo amico
<gigirock> fabrilvn, ha fatto dei pasticci dal terminale ?
<fabrilvn> gigirock, si in pratica mi ritrovo installato xubuntu lxfde ed altre due cose, ho provato nella shell da root della recovery mode ad eliminarli ma nessun tentativo! praticamente mi prende la password per la sda3 ma non per l'utente
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Carlin0> that's it
<fabrilvn> ok nel caso avessi problemi con il ripristino posso accedere a questa chat anche dallo smartphone?
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-23
<fabrilvn> Carlin0, nel caso non mi leggesse la pendrive per l'installazione nel bios come devo fare?
<Carlin0> fabrilvn, se non boota la usb devi fare un dvd
<fabrilvn> okok grazie
<fabrilvn> ok provo a tra un po penso
<fabrilvn> grazie a tutti gigirock, Carlin0
<LINUX-NEW> buongiorno a tutti
<LINUX-NEW> !enzotib
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'enzotib'
<LINUX-NEW> enzotib di nuovo un'altro problema.... almeno però sto facendo esperienza :)
<LINUX-NEW> ho due computer gemelli entrambi con ubuntu 14, ora quello che aveva problemi di aggiornamento va alla perfezione ed ho aggiornato libreoffice alla versione 5
<fabio_cc> !ciao | LINUX-NEW
<ubot-it> LINUX-NEW: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<LINUX-NEW> quello che non aveva problemi invece durante l'aggiornamento ( procedimento: aggiunta dei repo libreoffice update/upgrade ) ha dato un errore e ora non mi permette di installare il nuovo e non mi fa usare il vecchio libreoffice
<LINUX-NEW> ciao fabio
<LINUX-NEW> fabio_cc, ciao
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, in che senso "aggiunta dei repo libreoffice"?
<LINUX-NEW> http://www.marcosbox.org/2015/08/installare-libreoffice-5.0-ubuntu.html
<LINUX-NEW> fabio_cc, questo è il riferimento
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, aggiungere PPA può compromettere il sistema
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, poi fra l'altro libreoffice già in ubuntu 16.04 è alla versione LibreOffice 5.1.4.2
<fabio_cc> !ppa | LINUX-NEW
<ubot-it> LINUX-NEW: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<LINUX-NEW> si lo so ma come lo aggiorno ? pensavo fosse la via più semplice... poi nel pc di casa ha funzionato tutto alla perfezione....
<LINUX-NEW> che posso fare ?
<LINUX-NEW> ho provato
<LINUX-NEW> install - f autoremove
<LINUX-NEW> upgrade
<LINUX-NEW> ma falliscono
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, adesso si è combinato un bel casino
<fabio_cc> !ppa-purge | LINUX-NEW, prova con questo
<ubot-it> LINUX-NEW, prova con questo: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Ppa-purge
<LINUX-NEW> non mi installa niente perche ci sono pacchetti con dipendenze non soddisfatte
<LINUX-NEW> consiglia di fare apt-get install -f
<LINUX-NEW> fatto
<LINUX-NEW> ma da un errore
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, non è detto che sudo apt-get -f install risolva
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, ti do dato una guida da seguire
<fabio_cc> *ho dato
<LINUX-NEW> http://pastebin.com/u8Rch8wA
<LINUX-NEW> si si l'ho fatto e mi da comunque erroe
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, giustamente, non riesci ad installare ppa-purge
<LINUX-NEW> non mi fa installare ppa-purge
<LINUX-NEW> esatto!
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, è normale perché con il PPA hai compromesso il sistema di gestione dei pacchetti APT
<LINUX-NEW> ok
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, hai 2 possibilità
<LINUX-NEW> ora ?
<fabio_cc> !ripristino | LINUX-NEW, se vuoi mantenere questa versione segui
<ubot-it> LINUX-NEW, se vuoi mantenere questa versione segui: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, se vuoi approfittare per passare ad una versione nuova, installa da zero la 16.04 o la 16.10
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, ovviamente dopo aver copiato tutti i tuoi dati
<LINUX-NEW> ma... guarda è capitato non molto tempo fa di aver avuto un problema simile con openoffice e non mi faceva installare niente
<LINUX-NEW> è bastato installare di nuovo i pacchetti che "rompevano " e disinstallarli correttamente, dici che posso provare ?
<LINUX-NEW> no ho parecchie config....
<LINUX-NEW> mi ci vorrebbe una giornata intera....
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, fai una prova
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, scarica ppa purge a mano da qui: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ppa-purge
<enzotib> giorno
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, poi mettilo nella home
<fabio_cc> buongiorno enzotib
<enzotib> ciao fabio_cc
<LINUX-NEW> grande enzo! buongiorno :) di nuovo qua....
<enzotib> ciao LINUX-NEW
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, poi da terminale: dpkg --force -i ppa-purge.deb
<LINUX-NEW> tra ieri e oggi ho fatto più esperienza di un anno intero... :)
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, preceduto da sudo
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, sudo dpkg --force -i ppa-purge.deb
<LINUX-NEW> fatto ma senza --force non lo riconosce...
<LINUX-NEW> cmq installato
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, si scusami, infatti era --fore-all
<fabio_cc> --force-all
<LINUX-NEW> ora?
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, adesso segui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Ppa-purge
<LINUX-NEW>  sudo ppa-purge ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<LINUX-NEW> ?
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, si
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, poi posta l'output
<fabio_cc> !paste | LINUX-NEW
<ubot-it> LINUX-NEW: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LINUX-NEW> sembra sia riuscito
<LINUX-NEW> actrn, ciao
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, fai vedere
<LINUX-NEW> certo
<LINUX-NEW> http://pastebin.com/cucGUMRr
<LINUX-NEW> solo che ora non mi apre più i file libreoffice.... devo reinstallare ?
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, adesso sudo apt-get update
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, metti su pastebin
<LINUX-NEW> http://pastebin.com/YtHeY3c3
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fabio_cc> su paste
<LINUX-NEW> dist-upgrade non installa la nuova versione di linux ?
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, no
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, è come upgrade, ma un po' diverso, però non effettua l'avanzamento di versione
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, il comando che intendi tu è sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, è quello che fa avanzare di versione
<LINUX-NEW> mi dice 0 nuovi 0 da rimuovere
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, ok
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, adesso dpkg -l | grep libreoffice
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, se scrive qualcosa metti su pastebin
<LINUX-NEW> http://pastebin.com/VrCjW2Uv
<LINUX-NEW> che dici è la versione 5 ?
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, quando hai dato dist-upgrade, ti ha avvisato del fatto che ci sono pacchetti non più necessari?
<LINUX-NEW> no
<LINUX-NEW> nessun avviso
<LINUX-NEW> fabio_cc, tutto regolare come se fosse aggiornato
<LINUX-NEW> riprovo con il ppa poi lo rielimino che dici ? all'altro pc è andata bene....
<LINUX-NEW> non so dimmi tu...
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, fermati
<LINUX-NEW> si si
<actrn> Test
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, sudo apt-get purge libreoffice*
<LINUX-NEW> http://pastebin.com/vjxE5PNy
<LINUX-NEW> procedo ?
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, si
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, vivo?
<juxever> ciao a tutt*
<fabio_cc> !ciao | juxever
<ubot-it> juxever: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<juxever> ho un grosso problema
<fabio_cc> juxever, esponil
<fabio_cc> o
<juxever> error: no such partition
<juxever> grub rescue...
<juxever> ho provato a cercare in rete ma non riesco neanche a reinstallare ubuntu
<juxever> passo indietro: ho installato ubuntu dopo aver partizionbato un hd con win7
<LINUX-NEW> fabio_cc, fatto
<LINUX-NEW> ti posto l'export '
<LINUX-NEW> ?
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, si, anche se dovrebbe essere ok
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | juxever
<ubot-it> juxever: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<juxever> comando ls tutte le partizioni elncate non hanno file system riconoscibile
<LINUX-NEW> http://pastebin.com/R1LsCY1T
<LINUX-NEW> pero non tutto si vede
<LINUX-NEW> non si può impostare il terminale per avere output a schermo più lunghi ?
<LINUX-NEW> fabio_cc, su scorrimento ?
<LINUX-NEW> se metto illimitato ci sono problemi no ?
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, esiste un limite, al numero di righe
<juxever> notebook dell latitude e6510, 8GB ram, 500GB hd, scheda video intel integrata, ultima versione stabile Ubuntu 16.10
<LINUX-NEW> ok visto...
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, comunque, a posto così
<LINUX-NEW> fabio_cc, che dici come la installo la versione 5 ?
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, ora puoi reinstallarlo: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<LINUX-NEW> e mi darà la versione 5 ?
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, direi di no
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, ma perché non usi una versione di ubuntu pi
<LINUX-NEW> pi ?
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, ma perché non usi una versione di ubuntu più nuova?
<LINUX-NEW> perche mi ci vuole una giornata per importarlo di nuvoo così
<LINUX-NEW> e questa va benissimo....
<LINUX-NEW> perhe cambiare ?
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, allora dovresti accontentarti delle versioni dei software dei repository
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, anche perché hai visto quello che succede con i PPA
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, puoi provare a scaricare direttamente il .deb dal sito ufficiale
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, https://it.libreoffice.org/download/libreoffice-fresh/
<LINUX-NEW> si è quello che sto facendo infatti...
<LINUX-NEW> installo il .deb direttamente...
<LINUX-NEW> si infatti basta con questi ppa....
<LINUX-NEW> fabio_cc, grazie fabio.... ti aggiorno...
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, solo due coses
<fabio_cc> *cose
<LINUX-NEW> si
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, ti ribadisco che è sempre meglio usare il software dei repository
<LINUX-NEW> si ma lo so, il fatto è che provadno la versione 5 ho visto che è molto più compatibile con i miei vecchi documenti fatti con word
<LINUX-NEW> oltre che molto più rapida...
<LINUX-NEW> tra l'latro risolve anche un paio di bug che avveo con la versione dei repo
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, l'importante è che ne sei consapevole
<LINUX-NEW> tipo lo sfondo che non si vedeva
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, poi prima dai paste ho visto che usavi il terminale come root
<juxever> fabio_cc secondo te dovrei reinstallare tutto?
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, io ti consiglio di usare un terminale utente normale, e usare sudo quando serve
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, perché certi comandi vanno dati da utente normale, e non root
<LINUX-NEW> ok
<LINUX-NEW> faccio exit
<LINUX-NEW> i repo vanno inseriti da root o normale ?
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, no, direi che il sistema è a posto, per quanto ho visto
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, non devi reinstallare da capo
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, prova libreoffice dal sito, dovrebbe andare
<LINUX-NEW> si si ho capito, sto cercando di capire se magari era quello...
<LINUX-NEW> ok
<LINUX-NEW> ho una serie di pacchetti in una cartella
<LINUX-NEW> dpkg -i *.deb giusto ?
<fabio_cc> juxever, ancora non ho capito bene
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, si, e serve sudo
<LINUX-NEW> ok
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, non hanno dipendenze reciproche?
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, perché in tal caso, devi installarli nell'ordine corretto
<LINUX-NEW> non saprei...
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, ma che pacchetti sono?
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, ho notato una cosa
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, meglio che scarichi e installi la versione still, e non la fresh
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, https://it.libreoffice.org/download/libreoffice-still/
<LINUX-NEW> http://pastebin.com/YvG4PZRJ
<LINUX-NEW> ora sta procedendo
<LINUX-NEW> all'estrazione
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, ah come non detto
<LINUX-NEW> no fermato
<LINUX-NEW> tanto stava estraendo
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, meglio la still che è più revisionata
<juxever> fabio_cc come posso spiegarmi meglio? i dati del pc sono sufficienti?
<LINUX-NEW> ;)
<juxever> premesso che forse qualche problema ce l'ha anche il pc che non mi faceva più partire win7
<fabio_cc> juxever, non si capisce bene quale sia il problema
<fabio_cc> juxever, manda foto delle schermate
<juxever> ho provato tramite chiavetta usb ad installare ubuntu 16.10 crenado una doppia partizione dall'installer di ubuntu e sembrava che avesse installato tutto bene
<fabio_cc> !image | juxever
<ubot-it> juxever: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> juxever, sarebbe ideale vedere le schermate con i messaggi d'errore
<fabio_cc> juxever, poi avviare la live per dare una occhiata a come è partizionato l'hd
<LINUX-NEW> fabio_cc, purtroppo in questo momento mi ritrovo con la versione 4 di libreoffice completamente disinstallata e sono in attesa di installare la versione 5 perche ho paura di fare dpkg -i *.deb in quanto come dicevi tu forse ci sono delle dipendenze da installare...
<LINUX-NEW> come la installo questa benedetta V5 ?? :S
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, credevo che con quella domanda ti riferissi ad altri pacchetti
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, libreoffice non è un solo pacchetto?
<LINUX-NEW> sempre libreoffice è l'incrimanto
<LINUX-NEW> no
<LINUX-NEW> ha una 40ina di pacchetti .deb da installare
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, ah, non avevo capito
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, apri il terminale
<LINUX-NEW> si
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, ls -hal ~/cartella_dove_stanno_i_pacchetti
<fabio_cc> metti su pastebin
<LINUX-NEW> http://pastebin.com/GmCa9PtF
<LINUX-NEW> http://libre-software.net/how-to-install-libreoffice-on-ubuntu-linux-mint/
<LINUX-NEW> qui dice di procedere e basta...
<LINUX-NEW> che dici procedo ?
<Carlin0> LINUX-NEW, ma ti serve tutto libreoffice ? io ad esempio installo solo writer e calc
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, devi abituarti a cercare nelle risorse ufficiali: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Documentation/Install/Linux/it
<LINUX-NEW> tecnicamente anche io ma lavorandoci può capitare di aprire doc di altre estensioni,
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, non nella prima pagina che trovi con google
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, giustamente, come dice Carlin0, puoi installare solo quello che ti serve
<LINUX-NEW> ok provo
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, altrimenti, installa tutto con sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<vittorio> buongiorno
<LINUX-NEW> se faccio come la guida ufficiale
<fabio_cc> !ciao | vittorio
<ubot-it> vittorio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<vittorio> save avrei bisogno di un aiutino
<LINUX-NEW> selezionando tutti i pacchetti tasto destro apri in ubuntu soft cen  mi da dipendenze non soddisfatte
<LINUX-NEW> allora mi chiedo
<LINUX-NEW> non è che con dpkg -i *.deb si possano creare problemi ?
<vittorio> ho installato ubuntu-16.10-server-i386 ma non va in modalita grafica mi fa fare tutto da dos.
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, alt
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, ti ho già detto che il consiglio è di usare solo il software dei repository
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, tu vuoi la versione 5 di libreoffice, ma vuoi tenere ubuntu 14.04
<Carlin0> vittorio, il server non ha grafica
<vittorio> haa cap grazie
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, allora ti ho fatto notare che libreoffice si può scaricare direttamente dal sito, ma questo non riguarda più il supporto ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !chat | LINUX-NEW
<ubot-it> LINUX-NEW: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> e fine
<vittorio> cosa mi cosigliate ho un mini pc che supporta il kernel 2.6.10 cosa posso installare??
<Carlin0> 2.6.10 ?
<Carlin0> vittorio, dicci che cpu ha (modelo e marca esatto) idem scheda video e quantità ram
<vittorio> si se non ricordo male, e un mini pc con  processore vortex86sx
<vittorio> credo un giga di ram
<Carlin0> modello e marca esatto credo serve a poco
<LINUX-NEW> ok
<LINUX-NEW> un'altra info se sei così gentile,
<LINUX-NEW> io ho la 14.04
<Carlin0> cmq il kernel 2.6.10 manco centos lo usa + credo
<LINUX-NEW> per passare alla versione lts successiva, conviene riformattare vero ?
<LINUX-NEW> sicuro si corrompe qualcosa nel passaggio...
<LINUX-NEW> giusto ?
<Carlin0> che è la distr + conservativa
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, è possibile l'avanzamento, però una installazione da zero è più pulita
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, al limite avanza, e se poi non ti trovi bene, reinstalli da zero
<vittorio> eBox-2300 eccolo
<fabio_cc> !avanzamento | LINUX-NEW
<ubot-it> LINUX-NEW: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<LINUX-NEW> dove vedo eventuali ppa aggiunti nel sistema ? voglio toglierli tutti qualora ci siano...
<LINUX-NEW> niente anche la versione libreoffice dei repo
<LINUX-NEW> mi fallisce
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, ls -hal /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Carlin0> vittorio, se è quello con 128 mb di ram scordati di installargli un qualsiasi OS con la grafica
<LINUX-NEW> ad un certo punto ho questo
<LINUX-NEW> Estrazione di libreoffice-common (1:4.2.8-0ubuntu4)...
<LINUX-NEW> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare l'archivio /var/cache/apt/archives/libreoffice-common_1%3a4.2.8-0ubuntu4_all.deb (--unpack):
<LINUX-NEW>  tentata sovrascrittura di "/usr/bin/soffice" presente anche nel pacchetto openoffice-debian-menus 4.1.3-9783
<LINUX-NEW> rmdir: rimozione di "/var/lib/libreoffice/share/prereg/" non riuscita: File o directory non esistente
<fabio_cc> !paste | LINUX-NEW
<ubot-it> LINUX-NEW: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LINUX-NEW> si scusa
<vittorio> ok quindi non ci faccio niente
<vittorio> grazie per l'info
<LINUX-NEW> fabio_cc, mi fallisce dai repo ufficiali ubuntu... qualcosa deve essersi incasinato... non posso neanche lavorare ora...
<LINUX-NEW> :S
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, era già incasinato: [11:46:18] <LINUX-NEW>  tentata sovrascrittura di "/usr/bin/soffice" presente anche nel pacchetto openoffice-debian-menus 4.1.3-9783
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, hai installato di tutto in maniera sconsiderata
<LINUX-NEW> non di tutto
<LINUX-NEW> solo libreoffice
<LINUX-NEW> questa macchina non ha mai dato problemi
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, si ma hai fatto un miscuglio
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<LINUX-NEW> che cosa è ?
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, semplifica l'uso di pastebin
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, fatto?
<LINUX-NEW> sto risolvendo prima un problema....
<LINUX-NEW> subito dopo lo installo
<LINUX-NEW> ma come funziona ?
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, che problema? Se entri qui per chiedere supporto, non devi fare di testa tua
<LINUX-NEW> allora
<LINUX-NEW> dopo aver tolto i repo
<LINUX-NEW> aver disinstallato libreoffice 4 presente
<LINUX-NEW> ho riprovato ad installare la vecchia versione 4
<LINUX-NEW> solo che fallisce
<LINUX-NEW> mi da che ci sono installazioni appese da togliere
<LINUX-NEW> libreoffice-core
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, questo l'ho già capito
<LINUX-NEW> e sto provando a risolvere
<LINUX-NEW> apt-get -f install come suggerito ma ad un certo punto da errore e si ferma
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, ma se vuoi fare di testa tua, non venire qui a fare domande
<LINUX-NEW> non sto facendo di testa mia sto tornando alla versione ufficiale ma non funziona
<fabio_cc> [11:58:09] <LINUX-NEW> e sto provando a risolvere
<LINUX-NEW> questa è un altra cosa rispetto alla mia domanda....
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, il problema è sempre lo stesso
<fabio_cc> LINUX-NEW, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<shez> buongiorno a tutti
<shez> sono riuscito a risolvere il problema audio e video dei lettori che avevo totem e VLC
<shez> ma con youtube il problema persiste: video accellerato e audio assente...
<glpiana> shez, come visualizzi youtube: con flash o html5?
<shez> ho risolto il problema con i riproduttori video cambando driver, prima utilizzavo il driver AMD M 4000 ora con il driver open di ubuntu e tutto è ok
<shez> glpiana, come faccio a vedere cosa utilizzo?
<glpiana> shez, col video in esecuzione, tasto destro del mouse sul video e vedi cosa riporta il menu che compare
<shez> glpiana, html5
<glpiana> shez, che browser usi?
<shez> glpiana, per lo meno in fondo alla finestra c'è scritto about html5
<shez> glpian, firefox
<glpiana> shez, hai provato altri browser? chrome in primis per esempio
<shez> glpiana, no
<glpiana> shez, prova
<shez> glpiana, ok, ora provo ad installarlo
<shez> glpiana, l'ho appena installato ma mi da lo stesso problema
<glpiana> shez, apri le impostazioni audio e controlla cosa hai impostato come uscita
<shez> glpiana, digital stereo HDMI
<shez> glpiana, no scusa, streo analogico - suno interno
<glpiana> shez, in qualche scheda della configurazione audio trovi la voce Audio interno stereo analogico?
<shez> glpiana, si
<glpiana> shez, già impostato o come possibile opzione?
<shez> glpiana, gia impostato
<shez> glpiana, devo andare grazie comq.
<shez> ciao
<UP> salve a tutti io ho istallato ubuntu da un CD sul mio PC fisso sostituendo windows XP profesional,ho seguito tutte le istuzioni per la lingua italiana,ho effetuato il collegamento alla mia rete wi-fi ma le barre delle applicazioni e la pagina delle impostazioni varie sono in inglese,ho già provato anche a scaricare la lingua italiana dall'icona str
<UP> umenti sezione language support ma senza riuscirci,qualcuno sa come fare?????
<enzotib> UP: che errore ti dà
<UP> intanto sto provando a scaricare ubuntu italiano da internet e provo a reinstallare il programma,se invece qualcuno sa un link dove poter accedere senza problemi ????
<LINUX-NEW> fabio_cc, ciao Fabio, visto che sei stato così gentile volevo informarti che ho risolto
<LINUX-NEW> cancellato i pacchetti rimasti attesi con synaptic
<LINUX-NEW> e installato la versione still di libreoffice con dpkg -i *.deb
<LINUX-NEW> tutto ok
<LINUX-NEW> all'interno ci sono gia le dipendenze necessarie
<LINUX-NEW> grazie per il tuo supporto
<LINUX-NEW> e tanti auguri di buon natale
<LINUX-NEW> un saluto
<UP> Could not install the full language support
<UP> Failed to authorize to install packages.
<UP> questo è il messaggio che mi viene fuori quando apro l'applicazione
<angi79> Salve a tutti. Avrei bisogno di una mano per la scheda video Nvidia Geforce 920m su portatile con Ubuntu 16.10. Non riesco a farla rilevare e funziona con la scheda video integrata core i3
<marcolegio> ciao! è la prima volta che provo ad installare e ad usare ubuntu (ed è un mondo che mi sta affascindando parecchio), premetto. Sto provando a installare Ubuntu 16.04 su un vecchissimo pc con un intel core duo 2. L'installazione con la chiavetta avviabile mi falliva sempre così ho masterizzzato un dvd e ho lanciato l'installazione in "nomodeset" (er
<marcolegio> a l'unica modalità con la quale partiva). Se lancio la live di Ubuntu la grafica è buona ma nel momento in cui installo si nota chiaramente un problema di risoluzione. Sono parecchio convinto che il problema sia qualche driver della mia NVIDIA geForce 430 T, infatti quando provo ad aggiornare i driver proprietari dalle impostazioni, dopo il riavvio
<marcolegio>  non funziona più niente o al massimo mi arriva alla schermata di login utente e da lì non si smuove. come posso fare???? grazie
<RSA4096> marcolegio, per computer datati ubuntu non è consigliato
<RSA4096> marcolegio, che specifiche ha il tuo pc?
<Carlin0> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Carlin0> un dual core non è tanto obsoleto
<RSA4096> dual core che modello?
<marcolegio> è un intel core 2 DUO
<marcolegio> a 32 bit (credo)
<RSA4096> marcolegio, ram?
<marcolegio> 2 GB
<Carlin0> marcolegio, credo non va bene modello e marca esatti
<marcolegio> il pc era stato assemblato quindi non credo abbia modello e marca esatti. sulla tower c'è scritto ASUS
<marcolegio> non posso nemmeno dirvi di più perchè ora come ora sto provando a installare lubuntu, ma comunqe mi è partito solo in nomodeset
<RSA4096> azz
<Carlin0> modello e marca di cpu e scheda vide ... e quantità di ram
<RSA4096> marcolegio, se io fossi inte proverei altre distribuzioni visto anche il quantitativo di ram
<Carlin0> la ram non è tutto
<RSA4096> Carlin0, ragione, ma se quella sta stretta perchè mettere Ubuntu
<Carlin0> come fai a dirlo senza sapere che cpu ....
<RSA4096> ma se già ubuntu di suo si prende più di un giga, sarebbe un uso limitato, a questo punto non sarebbe meglio appuntu ubutu mate o altre derivate più leggere?
<Himmel> ciao, qualcuno di voi ha anche ubuntu e una  "Logicam Webcam"? magari mi dice pure come l ha installata?
<azraevaen> ciao, ho un nuovo disco rigido al  mio pc, senza SO. ho masterizzato un CD con la versione 16.10 di Ubuntu. All'avvio però non esce la schermata di ubuntu, nè una schermata di errore, però la schermata è tutta nera con un underscore lampeggiante in alo a sinistra e non so come risolvere, mi dareste una mano? grazie
<akis24> azraevaen: masterizzato come ?
<azraevaen> ho usato atroburn lite
<azraevaen> e nel disco ci sono le cartelle e i file e non il file .iso
<akis24> azraevaen: a prescindere dal programma che usi devi masterizzare come  file immagine per essere avviabile  e dal bios del pc assicurati che il lettore sia la prima periferica di boot
<akis24> !iso | azraevaen
<ubot-it> azraevaen: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<marcolegio> ciao! è la prima volta che provo ad installare e ad usare ubuntu (ed è un mondo che mi sta affascindando parecchio), premetto. Sto provando a installare Ubuntu 16.04 su un vecchissimo pc con un intel core duo 2. L'installazione con la chiavetta avviabile mi falliva sempre così ho masterizzzato un dvd e ho lanciato l'installazione in "nomodeset" (er
<marcolegio> a l'unica modalità con la quale partiva). Se lancio la live di Ubuntu la grafica è buona ma nel momento in cui installo si nota chiaramente un problema di risoluzione. Sono parecchio convinto che il problema sia qualche driver della mia NVIDIA geForce 430 T, infatti quando provo ad aggiornare i driver proprietari dalle impostazioni, dopo il riavvio
<marcolegio>  non funziona più niente o al massimo mi arriva alla schermata di login utente e da lì non si smuove. come posso fare???? grazie
<Carlin0> marcolegio, come prima
<Carlin0> !dettagli | marcolegio
<ubot-it> marcolegio: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<azraevaen> grazie delle risposte ora sto rileggendo le guide per vedere cosa ho sbagliato o mi è sfuggito
<azraevaen> ho un acer aspire 5732z
<akis24> azraevaen: e assicurati di avere un file .iso corretto per esserne sicuri controlla md5sum
<akis24> !md5sum | azraevaen
<ubot-it> azraevaen: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<marcolegio> dettagli:
<marcolegio> versione di ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<marcolegio> CPU intel core DUO 2 32 bit
<marcolegio> ram 2 GB
<marcolegio> scheda video NVIDIA geForce 430 T
<azraevaen> ho confrontato gli hash e sono diversi
<akis24> azraevaen: riscaricala ..
<akis24> !download
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<azraevaen> si lo sto già facendo
<akis24> marcolegio: prima di avviare seleziona la riga di grub con la voce di avvio e premi il tasto " e "  e poi aggiungi alla fine nomodeset e vedi se riesci ad arrivare al desktop altrimenti si avvia in modalita' normale .. se arrivi al desktop da menu' → driver aggiuntivi vedi se trova qualcosa per la tua scheda video  altrimenti dovrai installare i driver manualmente   che sono questi  qui   http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-285.05.09-
<akis24> driver.html
<dario_> Slve ho appena installato ubuntu 16,04 lts e volevo installare ubuntu-tweak ho seguito il wiki e ho nstallato ppa ma non funziona
<dario_> ho scaricto il deb ma non si installa
<dario_> c'è qualche problema?
<nightsky> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<Diego_RaspberryP> Salve, ho un problema, ho il pc con installato ubuntu e a causa di un brusco spegnimento non si accende piu' , alcuni giorni fa mi hanno consigliato di creare un immagine di avvio del sistema operativo e eseguirlo senza installarlo per recuperare i file e poi successivamente reinstallare il tutto. Ora che ho eseguito il sistema operativo come posso
<Diego_RaspberryP>  fare per recuperare i file?
<Diego_RaspberryP> Qualcuno sa come fare?
<Diego_RaspberryP> cosa devo fare?
<Diego_RaspberryP> per favore!
<Diego_RaspberryP> Come posso fare a salvare i file da un pc che non si accende più?
<merlino> non mi si apre piu ubuntu software su ubuntu 16.10
<Diego_RaspberryP> Quale?
<merlino> grazie x risposta io non tanto pratico.ma non riesco piu a vedere installazioni
<Diego_RaspberryP> Prova a reinstallarlo
<merlino> puoi insegnarmi come da terminale
<merlino> gia provato ma non si apre ugualmente
<Diego_RaspberryP> Io non sono pratico ad utilizzare il terminale...
<merlino> ok grazie ugualmente ciao buon natale
<Diego_RaspberryP> Grazie mille, anche a te, tu sai come si recuperano i file da un pc che non si accende più?
<Diego_RaspberryP> Cioè si accende ma ubuntu non si avvia, come posso fare?
<merlino> io o installato da chiavetta
<angi79> Salve a tutti. Avrei bisogno di una mano per la scheda video Nvidia Geforce 920m su portatile con Ubuntu 16.10. Non riesco a farla rilevare e funziona con la scheda video integrata core i3
<shez> buonasera a tutti
<shez> volevo solo avvisare che ho risolto....
<cristian_c> shez: dicci dicci
<cristian_c> a futura memoria del log
<cristian_c> shez: perché annunciare 'ho risolto' è relativamente poco utile se non si specifica 'come' si è risolto
<shez> in pratica il sistema utilizzava i driver audio visdeo AMD per la scheda integrata che non sono più supportati, li prendeva in automatico.
<cristian_c> shez: la 4330?
<cristian_c> o simile
<cristian_c> shez: beh, ma usavi giustamente i radeon
<cristian_c> qual è il problema con i radeon?
<shez> il driver proprietario installato di default non funziona
<cristian_c> shez: su 16.04 non ci sono più gli fglrx
<shez> però con quello generico funziona
<cristian_c> e quella scheda supporta solo i driver open radeon
<cristian_c> shez: 'quello generico' <- ?
<shez> si
<cristian_c> shez: ehm....
<shez> viene indicato così su VLC
<shez> in pratica ho installato VLC
<cristian_c> shez: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<shez> ho avviato un file video avi
<cristian_c> shez: così vediamo quale driver usa la scheda integrata
<shez> ok
<cristian_c> shez: hai detto di avere problemi anche sui filmati web
<shez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23674972/
<shez> ora non più
<shez> dicevo...
<cristian_c> configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<shez> ho avviato un file video avi con VLC
<cristian_c> shez: come previsto, utilizzi i driver open radeon
<cristian_c> nessun driver proprietario
<cristian_c> nessin driver generico
<shez> puntando limmagine del video con il tasto destro ho aperto il menu a tendina e ho selezionato audio->dispositivo audio
<shez> *l'immagine
<cristian_c> shez: in vlc?
<shez> li potevo selezionare il driver radeon serie 4000 e il driver audio interno stereo analogico, di default avevo il driver radeon
<shez> si in vlc
<shez> ho selezionato il driver generico
<shez> dopo un po' di rumori strani l'audio è partito
<shez> sia su totem che in vlc
<shez> tutto andava ma non con youtube....
<shez> che continuava a dare problemi
<shez> poi grazie a glpiana, che ringrazio
<shez> sono andato su impostazioni di sistema->audio
<shez> nella cartella "uscita" ho selezionato Line-Out Modalità->Uscita Stereo analogico
<shez> ho fatto il test e funzionava
<shez> ma youtube ancora non andava....
<shez> ho spento e al riavvio funzionava tutto
<shez> più nessun problema
<shez> ho delle supposizioni in merito al casino....
<shez> ma l'importante è che ora tutto funzioni :)))))
<shez> ma il driver della radeon gestisce anche l'audio?
<cristian_c> shez: sei collefgato tramite hdmi?
<cristian_c> *collegato
<shez> no
<shez> cavo VGA semplice
<cristian_c> allora non saprei, se usi hdmi c'è il driver audio radeon per quell'interfaccia
<cristian_c> piuttosto che quello interno analogico
<cristian_c> hdmi è in digitale
<shez> credo che il casino sia li perchè cqm aggirandolo non ho più problemi
<cristian_c> shez: lo vedi con sudo lshw
<shez> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/hieHHV8Z   questo?
<cristian_c> shez: ne hai mandato solo un pezzo
<shez> asp...
<shez> cristian_c, questo è il completo http://pastebin.com/JCsD4giy
<gigirock> shez ma che ram scarsa hai messo ?
<shez> :)
<cristian_c> multimedia
<cristian_c>                 description: Audio device
<cristian_c>                 product: RV710/730 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4000 series]
<cristian_c>                 vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<shez> cristian_c, è ho capito, ma perchè ora funziona?
<shez> e per 5 giorni no?
<gigirock> il sesto giorno.....
<shez> cazzo è stato un calvario....
<shez> :(
<cristian_c> multimedia
<cristian_c>              description: Audio device
<cristian_c>              product: SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<cristian_c>              vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<cristian_c> shez: confermo, quanto ho scritto prima
<cristian_c> due dispositivi/interfacce audio
<cristian_c> -,
<shez> in pratica ubuntu riconosce di default le uscite HDMI anche se inutilizzate?
<cristian_c> shez: possibilissimo
<cristian_c> shez: quindi probabilmente, visto che usavi vga, hai dovuto impostare a mano l'uscita audio analogica sul tuo pc fisso
<cristian_c> in vlc
<gigirock> il device si presenta con delle caratteristiche , se si presenta come device audio il kern lo usa come device audio
<cristian_c> shez: o comunque nelle impostazioni audio di sistrma
<cristian_c> *sistema
<cristian_c> gigirock: diciamo che sarebbe più corretto se si comportasse come un hotplug
<cristian_c> in modo tale da riconoscere automaticamente l'uscita collegata e regolarsi di conseguenza
<cristian_c> gigirock: e comunque shez ha una asrock
<shez> però questo credo sia un bug, perchè non su tutte le versioni si comporta allo stesso modo...
<cristian_c> possibile che il problrma dipenda dal supporto alla mobo
<cristian_c> *problema
<cristian_c> da parte del kernel
<shez> cristian_c, per te è un problema di mobo?
<shez> cmq, un fatto è cmq quando installavo da disco sia la LTS che la 16.1 tutto fungeva....
<shez> il problema sorgeva quando aggiornavo e scaricavo qualcosa che, francamente non sono riuscito ad individuare, mi andava a sputtanare qualche impostazione
<shez> anche dalle prove fatte se cambiavo il kernel il problema rimaneva
<cristian_c> shez: un problema di supporto linux a quella mobo, secondo me
<cristian_c> che non seleziona automaticamente l'interfaccia audio collegata
<cristian_c> shez: inoltre, una cosa mi colpisce
<cristian_c> product: To Be Filled By O.E.M. (To Be Filled By O.E.M.)
<cristian_c>     vendor: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
<cristian_c>     version: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
<cristian_c>     serial: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
<cristian_c> shez: questa cosa è abbastanza curiosa
<shez> cristian_c, perdonami, :)
<cristian_c> ?
<shez> perchè in alcune versioni va e SOLO con gli aggiornamenti no?
<cristian_c> shez: non so, magari un aggiornamente di qualche componente di sistema
<cristian_c> difficile capire quale
<shez> se fosse un problema di moobo, non dovrebbe andare sempre da una certa versione in poi....
<cristian_c> shez: quantomeno ora sai come risolvere il problrma
<cristian_c> problema
<cristian_c> shez: ehm, esistono le regressioni....
<shez> cristian_c, si ho incominciato a varie prove, non ho pravato tutte le regressiomi dei 20 pacchetti di aggiornamenti importanti tracui c'è anche il browser....
<cristian_c> shez: ri-ehm
<shez> ne ho fatte alcune di prove ma niente
<shez> cmq ora va per il meglio posso sentire un po' di musica....  :)
<gigirock> Ascolta Bar Rockin' Blues- AddictedToRadio.com su @TuneIn #NowPlaying http://tun.in/sevRo
<cristian_c> shez: http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/regressione/
<shez> cristian_c, ti ringrazio :)
<shez> cmq, ragazzi buon natale
<shez> grazie per il supporto :)
<cristian_c> shez: buone feste anche a te
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-24
<ubu11> per cortesia,vorrei installare un adattatore usb wifi,con windows viene riconosciuto,ma non so come fare con ubuntu 16.04 LTS.Mi dareste qualche consiglio,per favore,visto che di ubuntu sono meno che un principiante.Grazie
<xan_IT> ciao, ho dei problemi con GDM su ubuntu-gnome 16.10. qualcuno ha tempo di indagare con me. non sarà una cosa banale
<xan_IT> tempo e voglia :D
<Carlin0> xan_IT, esponi il problema e chi sa risponde
<xan_IT> si si, è un problema che ho da un po di tempo e che ho gia trovato il modo di aggirarlo pero vorrei analizzare meglio la cosa per fare una segnalazione
<xan_IT> detto in parole povere su ubuntu 16.10 nvidia maggiore di 340 fa crashare GDM
<xan_IT> tutto il resto funziona
<cristian_c> xan_IT: e quali driver utilizzi?
<xan_IT> li ho provati tutti, l'ultimo che va è il 340
<xan_IT> nessuno oltre il 340
<xan_IT> la cosa strana è che il problema è solo GDM
<xan_IT> tutto il resto va alla grande
<xan_IT> videogiochi compresi
<cristian_c> xan_IT: sì, ma quali driver utilizzi ora?
<xan_IT> 375
<cristian_c> xan_IT: apri un terminale
<xan_IT> sono uno smanettone vai tranquillo
<xan_IT> :D
<cristian_c> xan_IT: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<xan_IT> ce l'ho gia
<cristian_c> xan_IT: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<xan_IT> cristian_c considera che uso ubuntu da 10 anni e che il problema l'ho risolto mettendo lightDM. volevo solo approfondire la cosa
<xan_IT> e magari segnalarla
<xan_IT> ho trovato varie segnalazioni relative al problema
<cristian_c> xan_IT: posta pure il link risultante
<xan_IT> ma tutte fanno riferimento a portatili con doppia sk video
<xan_IT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23677340/
<xan_IT> il problema sempre essere nvidia prime
<xan_IT> ma io ho solo una sk video nvidia
<Carlin0> ppa ppa ppa
<cristian_c> xan_IT: (cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida | inoltre, xan_IT
<ubot-it> inoltre, xan_IT: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<xan_IT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23677345/
<xan_IT> il mio pc ha solo una sk video
<cristian_c> graphics-drivers-ubuntu-ppa-yakkety.list
<xan_IT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23677345/
<cristian_c> xorg-edgers-ubuntu-ppa-yakkety.list
<xan_IT> si sono vari ppa
<xan_IT> ma il problema è presente anche senza ppc
<xan_IT> ppa
<cristian_c> gnome3-team-ubuntu-gnome3-staging-yakkety.list
<xan_IT> pc appena formattato, appena installo gli ultimi nvidia presenti senza ppa non si avvia GDM
<cristian_c> ecco, questi tre riguardano proprio gli argomenti al centro della tua richiesta
<cristian_c> (casualmente)
<xan_IT> guarda che ho provato anche senza ppa
<cristian_c> meno male che il ppa di libreoffice non ti abbia fatto esplodere qualcos'altro
<cristian_c> *non ti ha
<xan_IT> il problema era presente anche prima
<cristian_c> xan_IT: li hai installati tutti il 10 dicembre i ppa, a quanto pare
<xan_IT> comunque GDM con nvidia 340 FUNZIONA
<xan_IT> lightDM con nvidia 375 FUNZIONA
<cristian_c> no, anzi, magari sono del 10 dicembre, e os installato il 12
<xan_IT> GDM con nvidia 375 no
<xan_IT> cristian_c ti posso assicurare che senza ppa se installo una versione dei driver maggiore della 340 ho lo stesso problea
<cristian_c> xan_IT: e quai driver nvidia avevi nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu, prima di installare i due ppa per i driver della scheda video?
<cristian_c> tra l'altro mischiare due ppa simili non è una grandissima idea
<xan_IT> tipo 362, controllo
<cristian_c> come quelli nvidia del team ubuntu e xorg edgers
<xan_IT> edgers riguarda quelli open source, l'altro quelli proprietari nvidia amd
<cristian_c> xan_IT: quindi i 375 te li forniscono i ppa nvidia del team ubuntu?
<xan_IT> si
<cristian_c> xan_IT: capito, giusto
<cristian_c> xan_IT: ma quindi perché hai aggiunto quei ppa?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: e quale versione di gnome usavi, prima dei ppa di gnome?
<cristian_c> e quale versione usi ora?
<xan_IT> cristian_c 1 ho aggiunto quei ppa nella speranza di risolvere la cosa. (qualche bug gia risolto)
<xan_IT> 2 versione di GDM o cosa ?
<xan_IT> comunque la domanda è questa, GDM fa dei log?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: di gnome 3, in generale, o anche di gdm
<xan_IT> se GDM crasha o altro non genera da qualche parte dei log? non sono riuscito a trovare nulla
<xan_IT> la versione di GDM è la 3.20.1 ufficiale ubuntu (nessun ppa me la aggiorna)
<cristian_c> xan_IT: e cosa ti aggiorna quel ppa di gnome?
<xan_IT> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging?field.series_filter=yakkety
<xan_IT> cristian_c non scordare che il problema cè sia con ppa che senza
<cristian_c> xan_IT: ma anche il log di dmesg va bene, eh
<cristian_c> xan_IT: però preferirei vederlo su un sistema pulito, senza ppa
<cristian_c> xan_IT: considera che anche il syalog contiene i messaggi del kernel
<cristian_c> e non solo
<xan_IT> cristian_c facciamo una cosa, cerchiamo il problema e vediamo se troviamo qualcosa, se troviamo qualcosa formatto il pc da zero
<cristian_c> vedi sopra ^
<xan_IT> questo syalog non lo conosco
<cristian_c> syslog
<cristian_c> e se usi ubuntu da dieci anni, mi sembra strano tu non conosca i log di sistema
<xan_IT> sempre usato dmesg
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LogDiSistema
<xan_IT> cristian_c di syslog cosa ti serve?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: no  volevi darci un'ccohiata?
<cristian_c> hai detto che sei uno 'smanettone' :D
<cristian_c> *non
<xan_IT> cristian_c si si. hai interpretato male la domanda, la riformulo
<xan_IT> ho visto che syslog genera file vari separati. quale pensi possa essere quello che possa avere info utili?
<xan_IT> ma non esiste un comando omni-comprensivo che sputa fuori tutti i log esistenti ? :D
<xan_IT> o uno script
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, non sono file separati, sono dei log ruotati, il più recente è quello senza numero
<cristian_c> xan_IT: info raccoglie un po' tutto, compresi i messaggi del kernel
<xan_IT> cristian_c sarebbe?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: è scritto in fondo alla guida linkata
<cristian_c> la rotazione dei log
<xan_IT> fabio_cc te parli solo di dmesg. purtroppo non comprende tutto
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, si mi riferivo ai vari syslog.1-2-3-etc...
<xan_IT> fabio_cc io intendo che tipo X ha il suo file di log,il kernel il suo etc etc
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, ok
<xan_IT> cristian_c dmesg e /var/log/syslog possono bastare?
<xan_IT> cè un modo di concatenare l'output permetterlo tutto dentro pastebinit?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: ma se tu avessi letto la guida linkata, vedresti le differenze tra i vari log
<cristian_c> nella directory /var/log
<xan_IT> cristian_c si ok. ma che faccio ? li prendo tutti ? D
<xan_IT> :D
<cristian_c> xan_IT: secondo me , dovresti filtrare ciò che ti interessa, visto che il syslog è molto lungo
<cristian_c> xan_IT: io mi concentrei sul log di xorg e il syslog , per ora
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, cat fa proprio questo, ma sono le basi...
<cristian_c> xan_IT: se non sbaglio, non esiste più il log di dmesg in /vsr/log
<cristian_c> *var
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, cat può prendere in input più file
<xan_IT> fabio_cc l'ho sempre usato per un solo input
<xan_IT> fabio_cc scusa :(
<cristian_c> xan_IT: poi ci sono anche dei log dedicati alla schermata di login, se cerchi bebe
<cristian_c> bene
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, cat file1 file2 etc...
<cristian_c> login/logout
<xan_IT> thz
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, nulla
<fabio_cc> :)
<cristian_c> man cat
<xan_IT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23677470/
<xan_IT> sono questi
<xan_IT> ma ad esemprio la cartella gdm3 è vuota
<xan_IT> pero ora sono avviato con xdm
<xan_IT> con cat è possibile fare tipo cat /var/log/* ?
<cristian_c> xdm?
<cristian_c> O.o
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, ma che senso ha
<xan_IT> cristian_c gdm non andava
<xan_IT> solo per avviare il sistema e fare debug
<xan_IT> diciamo che metto gdm riavvio entro nella cartella e mi metto a spulciare :D
<xan_IT> vediamo che esce
<xan_IT> devi riavviare ci vediamo dopo
<xan_IT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23677495/
<xan_IT> cristian_c fabio_cc questo è un po di log ma inoltre ho notato una differenza tra nvidia340 e quelli dopo. quelli dopo all'avvio lanciano un demone "nvidia persistance daemon" che i 340 non hanno
<cristian_c> GA-970A-D3 google-chrome-unstable.desktop[2538]: [2538:2572:1224/120511.895318:ERROR:backend_impl.cc(1033)] Critical error found -8
<cristian_c> trl'altro , i ppa non sono proprio così 'innocui' visti i messaggi nel log
<cristian_c> *tra l'altro
<xan_IT> :D
<xan_IT> cristian_c chrome cosa centra? ps quali sono i log strani che hai trovato?
<xan_IT> cristian_c ti puo essere utile lo stesso log ma usando xdm per vedere le differenze?
<cristian_c> gnome-session[1207]: gnome-session-binary[1207]: GLib-GObject-CRITICAL: g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<cristian_c> xan_IT: ci sono parecchi messaggi d'errore
<cristian_c> sia riguardo chrome unstable , che gnome
<xan_IT> cristian_c chrome non credo centri qualcosa
<xan_IT> cristian_c sto vedendo che il log contiene piu sessioni. come faccio ad isolare una sessione?
<xan_IT> cè un messaggio che indicia l'avvio?
<xan_IT> indica
<cristian_c> gpu-manager[604]: /etc/modprobe.d is not a file
<cristian_c> poi c'è sempre questo che si ripete
<cristian_c> xan_IT: dall'orario
<cristian_c> la isoli così
<cristian_c>  2.193646] nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel. Dec 24 12:50:15 GA-970A-D3 kernel: [ 2.193651] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel. Dec 24 12:50:15 GA-970A-D3 kernel: [ 2.193652] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint Dec 24 12:50:15 GA-970A-D3 kernel: [ 2.203201] nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<xan_IT> cristian_c cosa indica la cosa?
<cristian_c> systemd[1]: nvidia-persistenced.service: Control process exited, code=exited status=1 Dec 24 12:50:15 GA-970A-D3 systemd[1]: Failed to start NVIDIA Persistence Daemon. Dec 24 12:50:15 GA-970A-D3 systemd[1]: nvidia-persistenced.service: Unit entered failed state. Dec 24 12:50:15 GA-970A-D3 systemd[1]: nvidia-persistenced.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.
<cristian_c> gpu-manager[604]: update-alternatives: errore: nessuna alternativa per x86_64-linux-gnu_gfxcore_conf
<xan_IT> nei driver 340 io nei log nvidia-persistenced non lo trovo
<cristian_c> apport[601]: * Starting automatic crash report generation: apport
<cristian_c> ecco perché t'avevo detto di testare su un sistema 'pulito'
<cristian_c> xan_IT: quando si fanno segnalazioni su launchpad, ad esempio, è doveroso farle su n sistema non 'sporcato' da repository esterni o da personalizzazioni dellìutente
<xan_IT> cristian_c formatto senza problemi
<xan_IT> cristian_c se dopo pranzo ci sei formatto e ci risentiamo
<cristian_c> xan_IT: a quel punto, la segnalazione fatta tramite ubuntu-bug, dovrebbe includere anche il syslog come allegato alla segnalazione di bug
<xan_IT> ubuntu-bug ma come lo avvio da terminale?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: sul wiki di ubuntu è spiegato anche come creare una segnalazione di bug
<xan_IT> ok
<cristian_c> xan_IT: c'è il comando apposito cui ti ho accennato, ma leggi il wiki a riguardo
<cristian_c> !wiki
<ubot-it> La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<cristian_c> 3 gnome-shell[984]: Unable to initialize Clutter: Unable to initialize the Clutter backend: no available drivers found. Dec 24 12:50:16 GA-970A-D3 gnome-session[971]: gnome-session-binary[971]: WARNING: App 'org.gnome.Shell.desktop' exited with code 1 Dec 24 12:50:16 GA-970A-D3 nvidia-persistenced[1022]: ERROR: Failed to find user ID of user 'nvidia-persistenced': Success Dec 24 12:50:16 GA-970A-D3 gnome-session-binary[971]: WARNING
<cristian_c> systemd[1]: Starting NVIDIA Persistence Daemon... Dec 24 12:50:16 GA-970A-D3 gdm3: GdmDisplay: display lasted 0,681065 seconds Dec 24 12:50:16 GA-970A-D3 systemd[1]: Received SIGRTMIN+21 from PID 391 (plymouthd). Dec 24 12:50:16 GA-970A-D3 gdm3: Child process -969 was already dead. Dec 24 12:50:16 GA-970A-D3 systemd[1]: Started Hold until boot process finishes up.
<cristian_c> gdm3: Child process 945 was already dead. Dec 24 12:50:16 GA-970A-D3 systemd[1]: nvidia-persistenced.service: Control process exited, code=exited status=1 Dec 24 12:50:16 GA-970A-D3 gdm3: Unable to kill session worker process Dec 24 12:50:16 GA-970A-D3 systemd[1]: Failed to start NVIDIA Persistence Daemon. Dec 24 12:50:16 GA-970A-D3 systemd[1]: nvidia-persistenced.service: Unit entered failed state. Dec 24 12:50:16 GA-970A-D3 system
<cristian_c> xan_IT: questo è un po' il succo del discorso
<xan_IT> ahahha :)
<cristian_c> il ppa di gnome aggiorna anche il pacchetto gnome-shell
<xan_IT> si ma non gdm
<xan_IT> e gnome shell con lightDM va
<cristian_c> ehm
<xan_IT> ?
<xan_IT> cristian_c (sono matto) dopo provo ad installare ubuntu 17.04 che ha gdm 3.22 e vedo se cambia qualcosa :D
<africanmonroe> ciao a tutti! come preparo un .ISO su USB con UBUNTU? su windows usavo RUFUS, su linuxmint ho usato il tasto destro..e su Ubuntu come faccio?
<cristian_c> !usbwin | africanmonroe
<ubot-it> africanmonroe: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> africanmonroe: peraltro, non hai detto che iso tu debba preparare
<africanmonroe> il file é debian-8.6.0-i386-netinst.iso, ho un computer vecchio e vorrei installare debian
<africanmonroe> però ora utilizzo Ubuntu e non so come preparare la USB
<cristian_c> africanmonroe: su quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> *quale ubuntu sul pv
<cristian_c> *pc
<africanmonroe> 16.10
<cristian_c> africanmonroe: con unity?
<africanmonroe> SÌ!
<cristian_c> africanmonroe: che pc è?
<africanmonroe> RC530
<africanmonroe> Samsung
<cristian_c> africanmonroe: che processore?
<africanmonroe> i5
<africanmonroe> no scusa cristian
<africanmonroe> i 7
<cristian_c> 'computer vecchio'
<cristian_c> africanmonroe: e cosa non va con ubuntu su quel pc?
<cristian_c> non mi sembra poi così obsoleto
<africanmonroe> niente, va benissimo
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> 'computer vecchio' <- l'hai scritto tu
<africanmonroe> non ci siamo capiti:
<cristian_c> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<africanmonroe> il mio pc "primario" é questo che ti ho descritto. Ho un secondo pc, pi
<cristian_c> africanmonroe: hardware del pc di destinazione
<cristian_c> che è quello che interessa
<africanmonroe> ho un secondo pc vecchio, un Samsung R522, e prima di buttarlo via vorrei installare Debian (il cui file iso é debian-8.6.0-i386-netinst.iso). Per fare ciò, devo preparare una chiavetta USB col Sistema Operativo nuovo da installare su questo "pc vecchio". La mia domanda é: come faccio a prepararla?
<africanmonroe> il pc di destinazione é un SAMSUNG R522, intel i3, monta windows7 e ha 4 gb di RAM
<cristian_c> africanmonroe: e ubuntu non va bene, oppure ti interessa debian per ragioni specifiche?
<cristian_c> africanmonroe: hai già provato qualche derivata ufficiale di ubuntu in sessione live?
<cristian_c> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<africanmonroe> no, Ubuntu va benissimo, l'ho preferito a LinuxMint e mi trovo molto bene. Voglio però provare anche Debian e lo vorrei provare su questo pc vecchio che tanto non userei più
<africanmonroe> per questo mi serve capire come preparare una chiavetta USB con un OS dentro
<africanmonroe> su Windows ho usato Rufus per preparare la USB con Ubuntu
<africanmonroe> e ho quindi installato Ubuntu
<africanmonroe> ora voglio preparare una chiavetta con Debian da installare sull'altro pc e provarlo
<cristian_c> africanmonroe: e vuoi farlo tramite windows o ubuntu?
<africanmonroe> ubuntu
<africanmonroe> windows non ce l'ho più
<cristian_c> africanmonroe: sei in dual boot?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<africanmonroe> no
<africanmonroe> ho solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> africanmonroe: allora tramite dd
<africanmonroe> cioé?
<cristian_c> oppure, se hai 16.10, usa usb disk creator
<cristian_c> ma consulta le risorse debian, non so quanto possa essere adatto per preparare netinst avviabili di debian
<cristian_c> africanmonroe: nelle risorse dovrebbero darti consigli più mirati
<cristian_c> *nelle risorse messe a disposizione da debian
<Carlin0> dd va  benissimo
<africanmonroe> ho usato disk creator
<africanmonroe> fatto
<africanmonroe> :)
<africanmonroe> dd cos'é?
<Carlin0> man dd
<cristian_c> africanmonroe: un potente programma a riga di comando
<cristian_c> (coltellino svizzero)
<africanmonroe> grazie mille!
<africanmonroe> e kali linux lo conoscete?
<Carlin0> no :P
<Carlin0> !chat | africanmonroe
<ubot-it> africanmonroe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<africanmonroe> !chat
<africanmonroe> ok
<africanmonroe> sorry
<africanmonroe> ciao e grazie ancora
<Charleston> Ciao a tutti
<Charleston> scusate se disturbo
<Charleston> ho un vecchio computer e ho deciso di installarci lubuntu
<enzotib> !ciao | Charleston
<ubot-it> Charleston: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Charleston> pensavo fosse andato tutto bene però ho notato che al riavvio
<Charleston> spesso e volentieri non riparte, o meglio, non si riavvia e rimane lo schermo nero con un trattino lampeggiante
<Charleston> ho cercato su google varie soluzioni ma non ho risolto
<Charleston> stranamente adesso è ripartito
<Charleston> ma penso che se dovessi spegnerlo o riavviarlo avrei lo stesso problema
<Charleston> mi potreste aiutare?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Charleston
<ubot-it> Charleston: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Charleston> ok, scusami però è la prima volta che installo lubuntu, non mi è chiaro cosa debba fare per UEFI  per pastebin
<Charleston> cosa sono o dove guardo? se mi dici per favore faccio tutto volentieri
<cristian_c> Charleston: se stai chattando da lubuntu apri un terminale
<cristian_c> *,
<cristian_c> Charleston: e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> Charleston: quale ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> *lubuntu
<Charleston> un secondo che ci riprovo
<Charleston> ecco:
<Charleston> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6qExggxofO
<Charleston> presumo di aver scaricato l'ultima versione di lubuntu
<Charleston> 16.10
<cristian_c> Charleston: digita: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Charleston: digita la password anche se non la vedi
<Charleston> mi dice:
<Charleston> carlo@carlo-K52N:~$ sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Charleston> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<Charleston> e non mi chiede la pw
<cristian_c> !image | Charleston
<ubot-it> Charleston: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Charleston> scusatemi tanto ma è la prima volta che uso questo sistema operativo e non ho ben capito come fare a creare un collegamento nel canale
<Charleston> mi potreste per favroe spiegare e lo faccio subito
<cristian_c> Charleston: postando il link alla schermata
<Charleston> ah ok
<Charleston> Cristian, quando mi scrivi !image
<Charleston> vuol dire che devo digitare nel terminale quello?
<Charleston> https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh0N1GVnLPt4
<enzotib> Charleston: !stringa | persona: sono comandi dati al bot per scrivere messaggi preconfezionati
<enzotib> per esempio:
<enzotib> !ciao | Charleston
<ubot-it> Charleston: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> Charleston: devi caricare una schermata in un servizio di hosting immagini
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Charleston: ad esempio questi
<cristian_c> Charleston: di quale anno è il pc?
<Charleston> avrà sicuramente più di 5 anni
<Charleston> l'ho ereditato.. non è mio e aveva w7 installato e andava lentissimo
<Charleston> sempre bloccato
<Charleston> è ASUS
<Charleston> !image file:///home/carlo/Scrivania/hardinfo_report.html
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Charleston> file:///home/carlo/Scrivania/hardinfo_report.html
<cristian_c> Charleston: ma dove hai caricato la schermata? O.o
<cristian_c> Charleston: inoltre, ti era stata richiesta un'altra schermata
<cristian_c> Charleston: considera che comunque il pc o l'hard disk potrebbero avere problemi a livello hardware
<cristian_c> (aka si stanno forse rompendo)
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> quando avvio una live... posso forzare l'uso dei driver grafici?
<sacarde> con xforcevesa forzo i vesa
<cristian_c> sacarde: spiega esattamente il problema
<cristian_c> !dettagli | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> !forcepae
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<cristian_c> uhm, no
<sacarde> potrei forzare l'uso nouveau o nvidiaxxx ?
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> sacarde: magsri prima fornisci le informazioni richiste
<cristian_c> richieste
<sacarde> avviando dal live kubuntu-16.04 mi si freeza dopo un po'
<cristian_c> esaurientemente
<cristian_c> sacarde: credo tu  non abbia lettp
<cristian_c> letto
<cristian_c> !dettagli | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<sacarde> ho una GeForce 6150SE
<sacarde> e' un PC di 7 anni fa
<sacarde> 4gbram, amd 4core
<cristian_c> sacarde: non ci siamo
<cristian_c> sacarde: servono le informazioni precise così come richieste dal bot
<cristian_c> sulla vga ci siamo, sulla ram pure
<cristian_c> sacarde: poi, fisso o portatile?
<sacarde> fisso, assemblato
<cristian_c> ok
<sacarde> ho fatto l'usb con usb-creator-gtk
<cristian_c> sacarde: sai anche il modello del processore?
<sacarde> phenom1 4core
<gigirock_> eccoci
<gigirock_> Client: HexChat 2.12.0 • OS: Ubuntu "yakkety" 16.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-6100 CPU @ 3.70GHz (1,30GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7,5 GiB Total (6,8 GiB Free) Swap: 8,0 GiB Total (8,0 GiB Free) • Storage: 10,2 GB / 116,4 GB (106,2 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530 @ Intel Corporation Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers • Uptime: 3m 56s
<gigirock_> eh
<gigirock> cioe' Galliani & c. avevano dei troni
<akis24> gigirock: sei in supporto eh
<PiccolaDomanda> Salve, sento ovunque sconsigliare ubuntu per il fatto che contiene spyware. Installare la versione mate di ubuntu mi libera da spyware presente su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> 'sento' <- sei già partito male. PiccolaDomanda
<cristian_c> PiccolaDomanda: il sentito dire non è molto utile
<cristian_c> per prendere decisioni
<PiccolaDomanda> inoltre ubuntu mate è un progetto differente o sempre sotto il controllo di canonical (non ne parlano molto bene di quest'ultima)
<cristian_c> 'non ne parlano molto bene' <- idem, come sopra
<PiccolaDomanda> beh non lo dice il mio vicino di casa ma il sito prismbreak e il sito gnu
<cristian_c> PiccolaDomanda: su internet chiunque può scrivere, no  si fanno atti di fede
<cristian_c> ci si documenta sulla base di fatti oggettivi
<PiccolaDomanda> addirittura gnu dice di boicottare a tutti i costi ubuntu e non consigliarlo a nessuno, non so se sia lo stesso anche per le derivate
<PiccolaDomanda> https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.it.html
<PiccolaDomanda> "Se mai vi capiterà di raccomandare o ridistribuire GNU/Linux, vi preghiamo di rimuovere Ubuntu dalla lista delle distribuzioni. Se la sua pratica di installare e raccomandare software proprietario non vi ha già convinto, lasciatevi convincere da ciò di cui abbiamo appena discusso. Alle feste di installazione di GNU/Linux, agli eventi del Software
<PiccolaDomanda> Freedom Day, agli eventi del FLISOL, per favore non installate e non raccomandate Ubuntu. Piuttosto, dite alla gente che Ubuntu è sconsigliato perché spia."
<cristian_c> PiccolaDomanda: in ogni caso
<cristian_c> !chat | PiccolaDomanda
<ubot-it> PiccolaDomanda: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PiccolaDomanda> insomma non lo dico io ma gente di livello, però vorrei capire se le derivante di ubuntu è lo stesso
<cristian_c> PiccolaDomanda: credo tu non abbia letto nulla di quello che ho scritto negli ultimi minuti
<PiccolaDomanda> scusa christian ma sto chiedendo proprio a riguardano di ubuntu e derivate e la filosofia del trattamento dei dati, non credo di essere OT
<cristian_c> compreso il
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> PiccolaDomanda: sei offtopic perché questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> per risolvere problematiche tecniche strettamente legate a ubuntu, il canale è loggato
<luigi> salve a tutti stavo aggiornando ubuntu 16 .10 ma e andata via la corrente e ho problemi nel continuare a dire che non sono molto pratico del pc cosa faccio ?grazie
<akis24> luigi: al riavvio che succede ?
<luigi> sparite tutte le icone
<luigi> e nel aggiornare alla fine mi da sempre errore
<akis24> luigi: arrivi al desktop e ti mancano le icone ?
<luigi> si
<akis24> luigi: usi ubuntu con unity giusto ?
<luigi> unity cosa vuol dire scusa la  mia ignoranza
<akis24> luigi:  il desktop era quello con le icone a sinistra ?
<luigi> si
<luigi> ho provato a scaricare 16.10
<akis24> luigi: prova ad aprire il terminale con " ctrl+alt+t " premendoli insieme ti dovrebbe apparire
<luigi> fatto
<luigi> cosa scrivo ora
<akis24> luigi:  sudo apt-get upgrade  e poi ti richiede la password scrivila anche se non la leggi e dai invio
<luigi> sta leggendo
<akis24> luigi: poi metti tutto su pastebin ..
<akis24> !paste | luigi
<ubot-it> luigi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luigi> mi dice di eseguire "apt-get -f install" per correggere ciò.
<akis24> luigi: fallo
<luigi> comando non trovato esce
<akis24> luigi: copia e incolla tutto su pastebin cosi leggiamo anche noi
<luigi> https://thepasteb.in/p/Q1hBM4kz55jT8
<luigi> pastebian cos e ?
<luigi> lo leggi
<akis24> luigi: si leggo e se dai il comando suggerito ...  sudo  apt-get -f instal
<akis24> luigi: si leggo e se dai il comando suggerito ...  sudo  apt-get -f install
<luigi> comando non trovato
<akis24> con le due elle finali il secondo scritto adesso  scusa luigi
<akis24> luigi: ogni cosa che scrivi sul terminale devo vederla regolati .. e metti su paste come hai fatto vedere prima fai vedere anche il resto
<luigi> Riprovare usando -f.
<luigi> e andato  da capo dicendo comando non trovato
<luigi> >
<akis24> luigi: o fai vedere o vai per conto tuo ..
<luigi> ora ce questo simbolo
<luigi> >
<cristian_c> luigi: incolla su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste ! luigi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste ! luigi'
<luigi> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhljpr77lRfZ
<luigi> fatto
<cristian_c> luigi: stai digitando cose a caso
<cristian_c> luigi: non puoi eseguire il copia-incolla sul terminale?
<akis24> luigi:   sudo  apt-get -f install  devi dare dal terminale spero sia chiaro  copia e incolla il comando sul terminale e poi fai vedere
<luigi> stia andando poi vi aggiorno grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<akis24> ok
<luigi> un buon natale a voi tutti
<cristian_c> anche a te
<akis24> anche a te
<luigi> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hg5YZBNq8tv
<luigi> come continuo ora?
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-25
<ubu11> Sto tentando di installare un adattatore usb wifi,ma non credo venga riconosciuto.Devo precisare che sono un principiante con Ubuntu 16.04 LTS,ho pensato di inserire la chiavetta e andare in "Dischi"ma non viene visualizzata,è corretto?grazie
<Mr_Pan> su dischi non la trovi
<Mr_Pan> ubu11, modell della chiavetta
<ubu11> no,Laptone N600
<ubu11> Avevo provato a scaricare dal siti i driver,visto che non posso utilizzare il CD in dotazione perchè non ho il lettore,ma niente
<Ab3L> ciao e un Buon Natale a tutti.
<Ab3L> Ho un problema con xubuntu 16.10 per quanto riguarda la risoluzione dello schermo.
<Ab3L> anche dopo aver installato i driver proprietari nvidia, ed ad aver scelto la risoluzione più alta (quelle più basse fanno un po' schifo in quanto qualità), ho comunque le immagini allo schermo un po' stirate, allargate, inciciottate (più larghe che lunghe, per capirci).
<Ab3L> come posso risolvere e vedere un cerchio che sia davvero un cerchio e non a forma d'uovo?
<cristian_c> Ab3L: che risoluzione nativa ha lo schermo?
<Ab3L> aiuto. xubuntu 16.10. ho le immagini allo schermo un po' stirate, allargate, inciciottate (più larghe che lunghe, per capirci). come posso risolvere e vedere un cerchio che sia davvero un cerchio e non a forma d'uovo?
<cristian_c> Ab3L: portatile?
<cristian_c> !ripeti | Ab3L
<ubot-it> Ab3L: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Ab3L> cristian_c: portatile
<Ab3L> dell inspiron 6400
<Ab3L> cristian_c: buon natale. è che non trovo altre risoluzioni decenti nelle impostazioni
<cristian_c> Ab3L: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Ab3L: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Ab3L> cristian_c: di che pastata hai bisogno?
<cristian_c> Ab3L: xrandr -q | pastebinit
<Ab3L> cristian_c: xrandr, non xandr.... uffa
<cristian_c> eh
<Ab3L> cristian_c: scrivevo xandr. comunque vedo che con te va più in fretta
<Ab3L> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23681758/
<Ab3L> cristian_c: però non mi avanza. anche con xrandr mi mette solo 1024x768. penso che debba essere un po' di più di 768 e non so come recuperare la risoluzione esatta dello schermo
<cristian_c> Ab3L: copia-incolla è la soluzione
<cristian_c> Ab3L: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<Ab3L> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23681771/
<cristian_c> Ab3L: ah, hai una nvidia quadro
<cristian_c> e nessun driver video installato
<Ab3L> cristian_c: come no -___-
<cristian_c> 11:08] <Ab3L> anche dopo aver installato i driver proprietari nvidia, ed ad aver scelto la risoluzione più alta (quelle più basse fanno un po' schifo in quanto qualità), ho comunque le immagini allo schermo un po' stirate, allargate, inciciottate (più larghe che lunghe, per capirci).
<cristian_c> non usi né gli open, né i proprietari
<Ab3L> cristian_c: spetta che vedo di reinstallare
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Ab3L: e da dove li installi?
<cristian_c> è strano tu non abbia selezionato gli open
<cristian_c> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<cristian_c> Ab3L: in live è lo stesso?
<Ab3L> cristian_c: seleziono impostazioni > driver aggiuntivi e seleziono driver nvidia
<Ab3L> cristian_c: http://imgur.com/ncQ6s9Ll.png
<Ab3L> cristian_c: ora sto seguendo la guida, ma questo dell non è una scheggia e per ora sono al sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<cristian_c> Ab3L: riavviato?
<Ab3L> cristian_c: sto apt-gettando i driver nvidia-304, ma mi dice che sono già alla versione più attuali
<cristian_c> uhm
<Ab3L> cristian_c: sto cercando di verificare se ho gli header giusti
<Ab3L> cristian_c: e i restricted-modules
<Ab3L> appena ho di nuovo la shell disponibile
<fabio_cc> Ab3L, non puoi aprirne un'altra?
<Ab3L> cristian_c: fabio_cc: reboot. a dopo
<Ab3L> cristian_c: e ora? sempre disattivati? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23681920/
<cristian_c> Ab3L: sì
<cristian_c> c'è qualcosa che non quadra
<Ab3L> cristian_c: no, infatti. srettangola tutto
<cristian_c> Ab3L: intendo con i driver
<cristian_c> non stai usando nessun driver specifico
<Ab3L> cristian_c: iniziano ad arrivare i parenti. ci guardo dietro dopo al problema, se ancora sei in linea. grazie mille dell'ascolto e di nuovo buon natale.
<cristian_c> anche a te
<fabio_cc> Ab3L, buon Natale
<Ab3L> buon natale fabio_cc
<christian_> @search thruth uncomfortable
<rambo19997> Salve ,ho un asus x556u e non mi funziona lo scroll del mouse. Mi potreste dare una mano?
<rambo19997> Qualcuno mi potrebbe dare un aiuto?
<giulio999> salve a tutti buon natale
<cristian_c> massimo03152: ecco
<giulio999> scrivo da un pc windows e vorrei scaricare ubuntu
<massimo03152> eccomi
<cristian_c> giulio999: di quale pc si parla?
<giulio999> ho saputo ci sono problemi con i driver per alcuni pc
<giulio999> è un acer aspire intel core 3
<cristian_c> massimo03152: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi tranquillamente in canale
<massimo03152> ok
<massimo03152> cosa devo fare ora
<cristian_c> giulio999: 'ho saputo' non è utile
<cristian_c> !dettagli | giulio999
<ubot-it> giulio999: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> massimo03152: apri un terminale
<massimo03152> fatto
<cristian_c> massimo03152: hai la 16.10?
<massimo03152> si
<cristian_c> massimo03152: digita: sudo parted -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<cristian_c> con il copia e incolla non ti sbagli
<massimo03152> fatto
<cristian_c> massimo03152: (e qui è il vantaggio di chattare da live, tra gli altri)
<massimo03152> eh si
<massimo03152> mi ha resistuito una serie di righe
<cristian_c> massimo03152: dovrebbe restituirti una riga con scritto url
<giulio999> io non so che versione di ubuntu devo scaricare per il mio pc
<cristian_c> massimo03152: incolla qui quella riga
<cristian_c> giulio999: che però non sappiamo che pc è
<massimo03152> https://ptpb.pw/0Sl8
<cristian_c> !dettagli | giulio999
<ubot-it> giulio999: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> 2 135MB 240MB 105MB fat32 boot, esp
<cristian_c> massimo03152: quindi hai installato il bootloader nella partizione 2 del primo disco?
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<massimo03152> si
<cristian_c> giulio999: servono dettagli precisi in merito a quanto richiesto da ubot-it
<giulio999> ecco
<giulio999> siccome non posso far copia incolla con windows scrivo...
<cristian_c> giulio999: scrivi pure
<giulio999> produttore acere processore intel(R) core i3 cpu M350 @ 2.27ghz
<massimo03152> cristian quindi ho sbagliato ?
<giulio999> memoria installata RAM 4gb 2.30 utilizzabile
<giulio999> sistema operativo a 32bit
<cristian_c> massimo03152: al momento sembra di no
<cristian_c> massimo03152: puoi provare a disattivare avvio rapido da windows 10
<cristian_c> massimo03152: sai come si fa?
<massimo03152> si l-ho gi' fatto
<cristian_c> giulio999: ok
<giulio999> grazie cristian
<cristian_c> massimo03152: prova con boot repair, o meglio , fai un 'altra cosa prima
<cristian_c> massimo03152: entra nel bios uefi e riattiva il secure boot
<cristian_c> massimo03152: vedi, se spegnendo e riaccendendo la macchina compare il grub
<cristian_c> massimo03152: quando hai disattivato 'avvio rapido'?
<massimo03152> ok ora provo a dopo
<cristian_c> massimo03152: quando hai disattivato 'avvio rapido'?
<massimo03152> avvio rapido [ disattivato da stamattina quindi tutte le prove che ho fatto fino ad ora
<cristian_c> giulio999: come mai windows 10 a 32 bit?
<massimo03152> sono state fatte sempre con avvio rapido disattivato
<giulio999> non ne ho la piu pallida idea
<giulio999> comunque ho windows 7
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> massimo03152: ok
<massimo03152> provo a ravviare riattivando secure boot
<cristian_c> massimo03152: quindi niente ibernazione ibrida con windows
<cristian_c> massimo03152: più che altro spegni e riaccendi
<cristian_c> fisicamente
<massimo03152> ma non ho fatto modifiche non cambier' nulla
<cristian_c> giulio999: puoi provare a scaricsre ubuntu come anche una derivata ufficiale, a te la scelta
<cristian_c> !derivate | giulio999
<ubot-it> giulio999: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> giulio999: se hai un dvd:
<cristian_c> !iso | giulio999
<ubot-it> giulio999: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> giulio999: se hai usb:
<giulio999> quindi non incorro in problemi di driver per scheda video e roba varia
<cristian_c> !usbwin | giulio999
<ubot-it> giulio999: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> giulio999: fai un test in sessione di prova, senza installare
<giulio999> a
<massimo0315> ho spento e riacceso sempre windows
<giulio999> e come faccio?
<cristian_c> giulio999: se vedi che va tutto abbastanza bene, installi in dual boot
<cristian_c> giulio999: a far cosa?
<giulio999> non sono molto pratico :'(
<cristian_c> massimo0315: ok, prova con boot repair
<cristian_c> massimo0315: o meglio fai un'altra cosa
<massimo0315> se vado nel bios ce come primo hdd samsung ssd
<massimo0315> 2 windows boot manager
<cristian_c> massimo0315: reinstalla usando questa live, fatta con rufus
<cristian_c> massimo0315: com'è stato installato windows?
<cristian_c> massimo0315: l'errore forse è questo
<massimo0315> sempre con rufus con la iso
<cristian_c> massimo0315: non so perché hai windows boot manager al secondo posto
<cristian_c> posto
<massimo0315> eh no l'ho spostato io
<massimo0315> per fare le prove
<cristian_c> massimo0315: e come mai etcher per ubuntu?
<cristian_c> massimo0315: quando l'hai spostato?
<cristian_c> giulio999: spiegati meglio
<massimo0315> in qst giorni per provare. Oggi non ho utilizzato rufus perchè mi avevano cosnigliato questo programma alternativo, ma mi sa che ritorno a rufus e provo dopo a reinstallare il tutto con questa lvie
<giulio999> che non so fare tutte queste cose tipo sessione di prova e dual boot
<giulio999> credo che a stento riesco a formattare e installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> massimo0315: scusa, ma non hai avviato con rufus?
<cristian_c> ubuntu, intendo, ora
<cristian_c> giulio999: beh, se segui bene, le cose dovrebbero andare bene
<cristian_c> !installazione | giulio999
<ubot-it> giulio999: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<giulio999> va bene
<giulio999> mi rimandi il link del pacchetto ubuntu che devo scaricare<?
<cristian_c> giulio999: nel menù che trovi in una delle schermate, scegli 'prova ubuntu senza installare / try ubuntu without installing'
<massimo0315> si si ora si l'ho fatto con rufus, ma ho avviato solo la live ora, dopo pèrovo proprio l'installazione
<cristian_c> giulio999: il file .iso lo trovi al seguente link
<cristian_c> !download | giulio999
<ubot-it> giulio999: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<cristian_c> giulio999: per le derivate ufficiali invece ti è stato dato prima
<cristian_c> massimo0315: ok
<cristian_c> massimo0315: fai sapere il risultato
<giulio999> grazie vedo che riesco a fare
<cristian_c> massimo0315: eventualmente, puoi collegarti in chat anche durante l'installazione
<giulio999> se non scrivo piu vuol dire che il pc è in assistenza ahahah
<massimo0315> grazie intanto :) buona serata
<giulio999> a voi
<giulio999> buone feste
<cristian_c> massimo0315: anche a te e auguri
<massimo0315> augurii
<sysconfig> salumi
<sysconfig> pronto pronto
<sysconfig> c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | sysconfig
<ubot-it> sysconfig: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<sysconfig> ma sta zitto va..
<Olgert> Salve a tutti, qualcuno potrebbe espormi i vantaggi di linux rispetto a windows?
<cristian_c> Olgert: domandalo a Olli28
<Olgert> sono sempre io
<Olgert> genio
<cristian_c> (tra l'altro sei nel canale sbagliato)
<cristian_c> !chat | Olgert
<ubot-it> Olgert: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mcn> sera a tutti
<mcn> qualcuno parla italiano ?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | mcn
<ubot-it> mcn: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mcn> ok
<mcn> scusate ero caduto con la connessione
<mcn> su ubuntu 14 faccio nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config   non compare il file qualcuno sa perche?
<cristian_c> mcn: 14.04?
<cristian_c> mcn: dove hai preso il comando?
<mcn> in un video
<mcn> che installa questo comando
<cristian_c> mcn: se non spieghi quello che stai facendo, difficile aiutarti
<cristian_c> mcn: fai una panoramica completa del problema
<mcn> ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<mcn> in pratica se non fa questo comando non parte ubuntu
<cristian_c> mcn: chi deve fare questo comando e perché?
<mcn> faccio sudo su
<cristian_c> mcn: e perché l'hai trovato in un video?
<mcn> xke volevo installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> mcn: e come ci sei arrivato al video?
<mcn> ho scritto come installare ubuntu 14.4
<mcn> e' ho incontrato il video
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> !installazione | mcn
<ubot-it> mcn: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> mcn: forse dovresti leggere la documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu e il wiki della comunità
<cristian_c> piuttosto che andare in cerca di video sul web
<cristian_c> !wiki | mcn
<ubot-it> mcn: La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<cristian_c> !documentazione | mcn
<ubot-it> mcn: Documentazione ufficiale: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<mcn> adesso provo a leggere vediamo se riesco
<cristian_c> mcn: se ci sono problemi , chiedi pure
<cristian_c> siamo a disposizione
<mcn> pero' qui dice ubuntu desktop io ancora non sono arrivato al desktop
<mcn> ecco il mio problema
<cristian_c> (notte permettendo)
<cristian_c> mcn: ehm, è la versione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> per pc desktop
<cristian_c> a differenza di ubuntu server per i pc server
<cristian_c> cioè, per i server
<mcn> http://i66.tinypic.com/oe6v4.jpg
<mcn> qui cosa devo fare ?
<Carlin0> mcn, non si da supporto a installazioni virtuali
<cristian_c> ah
<mcn> ok
<cristian_c> mcn: esatto, fai un'installazione reale, anzi testa prima in sessione di prova
<cristian_c> massimo0315: ho letto un post interessante su ubuntuforums
<cristian_c> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2302102
<cristian_c> in particolare, il passaggio:
<cristian_c> ' In Linux the first hard disk is called sda (sata drive a), the second hard disk is called sdb. If Windows 10 is installed on sda then you need Ubuntu to be installed on sdb. Here is something to watch out for: The Ubuntu installer will default to installing a boot loader (Grub) onto sda. It is best to change that to sdb. Then you can use the BIOS/UEFI to select which hard drive to boot from. If you set it to sda then Windows 10 wi
<cristian_c> massimo0315: quindi, ti conviene installare il bootloader sul secondo disco
<cristian_c> previa creazione di una partizione efi sul secondo disco
<cristian_c> sul wiki è scritto come crearla
<BuonNatale> Ciao, quale WM usa ubuntu?
<BuonNatale> intendo windows manager
<BuonNatale> compiz?
<BuonNatale> avevate scritto qualcosa?
<BuonNatale> sono l'unico sfigato che passa il natale a nerdare?
<BuonNatale> tutti a giocare a carte coi parenti?
<BuonNatale> ma sul serio state tutti a festeggiare il natale e nessuno in chat? non sapete che i veri nerd non festeggiano il natale, ma stanno da soli a programmare ?
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-18
<christian3> Salve Buongiorno, vorrei accedere al server sul quale lavoro in Uni dal mio PC da casa
<christian3> ho aperto la porta 22 per SSH
<christian3> ma nel connettersi mi da ssh: connect to host XXX.XX.XX.XX port 22: Connection timed out
<christian3> dove sbaglio?
<[Enrico]> christian3: non devi aprire la porta sul tuo computer / router
<[Enrico]> christian3: la porta va aperta dal lato ricevente, non dal trasmittente
<christian3> ah ok, ma teoricamente non dovrebbe essere già aperta
<[Enrico]> quindi se apri la porta 22 sul tuo computer, abiliti la connessione AL tuo computer, non DAL tuo computer
<christian3> perchè quando sono sulla stessa rete riesco a connettermi
<[Enrico]> christian3: eh dipende, i firewall possono distinguere in base alla provenienza
<[Enrico]> christian3: quindi se tu sei dentro l'uni io ti faccio fare ssh, ma se vieni da fuori no
<christian3> e questo io posso cambiarlo? ovviamente da server?
<[Enrico]> christian3: di solito c'è un firewall di rete, non solo sul server
<[Enrico]> christian3: devi chiedete al dipartimento responsabile della gestione della rete
<[Enrico]> molto probabilmente ti chideranno di usare la VPN
<christian3> ok perfetto! ti ringrazio!
<[Enrico]> christian3: l'indirizzo IP è uno di questi per caso? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network#Private_IPv4_address_spaces
<christian3> ehm no!
<[Enrico]> christian3: ok perfetto, con quegli IP non funziona
<christian3> ok, magari domani vado a parlare con chi gestisce la rete e vediamo
<Mr_Pan> christian3, passa su -chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<[Enrico]> oops scusate non mi ero accorto che non eravamo in chat
<marcobiker> buongiorno sto scaricando una versione di ununtu per metterla sun pc con xp, cosa devo fare una volta scaricata ?
<Mr_Pan> !installazione | marcobiker
<ubot-it> marcobiker: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<marcobiker> perfetto grazie
<Mr_Pan> marcobiker, qaule versioni scarichi  ?   che caratteristiche ha il pc  ?  leggo xp ...
<Mr_Pan> marcobiker, se hai meno di 4 GB di ram ... lascia perdere ubuntu .. prendi in considerazione xubuntu / lubuntu
<gigirock> https://ubuntubudgie.org/downloads marcobiker vedi anche la versione a 32 bit di budgie
<gigirock> marcobiker, meglia ancora la versione remix 32 bit 16.04.03 e' lts
<luigi> ho installato regolarmente la versione 17.10, le prime volte dovevo selezionare ubunto con F12 ora mi indirizza su windows senza poter scegliere ubuntu. cosa devo fare? (ho piattaforma windows 8.1)
<Mr_Pan> luigi, scusa quando avvii on hai il nmenu du grub ?  perche´  F12  ??
<[Enrico]> luigi: se hai il fast startup abilitato in Windows devi disabilitarlo https://winaero.com/blog/how-to-disable-or-enable-fast-startup-in-windows-8-1/
<luigi> grazie, il fast startup immagino che lo trovo su impostazioni?
<[Enrico]> luigi: è spiegato nel link :)
<luigi> grazie mille ora cerco di tradurlo
<[Enrico]> ah vero che è in Inglese, scusa la pigrizia, ma è tanto più facile trovare le cose in Inglese
<dario93> salve,poco fa ho provato ad installare ubuntu in dual boot sul mio pc, ho seguito passo passo la guida presente sul sito uffuciale ubuntu italia,però quando da grub faccio partire "install ubuntu" non capisco perchè ma il pc mi si blocca su una schermata completamente nera.
<[Enrico]> dario93: hai provato a scegliere l'opzione "prova ubuntu senza installare"? Se non lo hai fatto prova. In realtà puoi far partire l'installazione anche in quella modalità
<[Enrico]> sul desktop vedrai un'icona per far partire l'installazione
<dario93> enrico ora provo
<Lovio> Salve! Ho ubuntu 12.04 . Voglio istallare la versione 17.10, devo disinstallare prima la precedente? Ho scaricato il programma dal sito.
<Mr_Pan> Lovio, no non serve installi il nuovo usando le partiyioni vecchie ..
<Mr_Pan> magari se hai dati salvati da qualche parte la partiyione /home ..
<Mr_Pan> oppure vai di partizionamento manuale e assegni la nuova /home dove sta quella vecchia e seleyioni Non formattare
<Mr_Pan> anche se con una install cosi vecchia sarebbe meglio spianare tutto
<Lovio> Non sono esperto. posso farlo da solo? ho è meglio rivolgersi ad un tecnico?
<Lovio> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<Mr_Pan> Lovio, hai dati da salvare  ?
<Mr_Pan> se non ne hai ... fai partire installazione e scegli Usa tutto il disco fara' tutto l installer
<Lovio> grazie Mr_Pan.Va bene la versione 64bit giusto? scusmi ma ci capisco poco. è semplice l installazione?
<Lovio> @Mr_Pan grazie
<Lovio> @Mr_Pan posso procedere da solo? o meglio rivolgersi ad un tecnico?
<Carlin0> !installazione | Lovio leggi la guida
<ubot-it> Lovio leggi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Lovio> grazie
<shez> salve a tutti
<shez> ho notato che sulla pagina di firefox c'è una ersione più aggiornata del browser rispetto a quella che si scarica dai repository di ubuntu se installa a versione di dal sito di firefox posso incorrere in qualche problema?
<shez> ?
<Mr_Pan> shez, no
<shez> Mr_Pan, ok Grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-19
<Lovio> Ciao! Ho scaricato e messo su chiavetta ubuntu 17.10. come devofare ora per istallarlo sul pc?
<Carlin0> Lovio, come l'hai messo su chiavetta ?
<Lovio> l'ho prima scaricato e poi l'ho masterizzato
<Carlin0> con che programma ?
<Lovio> brasero
<Carlin0> ma hai masterizzato su dvd
<Lovio> no, sulla chiavetta usb
<Carlin0> mai sentita questa ... vabbè ti link la guida per installare
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Lovio> CarlinO grazie ma non ci capisco nulla nella guida..
<Lovio> come devo fare per aprire il programma e istallarlo?
<Carlin0> Lovio, è in italiano basta leggere
<Lovio> letto, ma non so come avviare l istallazione...
<Lovio> non ci capisco...
<Lovio> io già ho ubuntu però una vecchia versione
<Carlin0> la 12.04 ...
<Lovio> si
<Carlin0> e sei sicuro che quel pc regga la 17.10 e non diventi troppo lento ?
<Lovio> pensodi no...
<Lovio> devo agigornarlo perchè parechcie cose non me le fa più fare
<Carlin0> che pc è Lovio ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda vide?
<Lovio> il pc è un hp
<Carlin0> si ma potresti mettere qualcosa di + leggero
<Carlin0> sii più generico
<Lovio> non ci capisco nulla di pc...
<Lovio> ho scaricato questo perchè è la più recente
<Lovio> però non so praticamente come si istalla....
<Carlin0> Lovio, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<Lovio> si
<Carlin0> apri un terminale e scrivi cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Carlin0> Lovio, poi fai copia incolla del risultato nel pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lovio> come devo metterlo qui?
<Lovio> ho scirtto in paste
<Carlin0> leggi cosa dice il bot
<Carlin0> dopo incollato li dentor passa qui il link
<Carlin0> così leggiamo anche noi
<Lovio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26215048/
<Lovio> @Carlin0 è questo
<Carlin0> si Lovio
<Carlin0> ora scrivi free nel terminale e fai la stessa cosa
<Lovio> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPgqjEMP5iG
<Carlin0> Lovio, mettere ubuntu li sarebbe troppo pesante , meglio se metti lubuntu o al massimo xubuntu
<Lovio> cioè?
<Lovio> come si fa?
<Carlin0> cambia la parte grafica , è + leggera ma resta sempre ubuntu
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<Lovio> Carlin0 come si fa?
<Carlin0> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<Carlin0> scarichi la iso la metti su chiavetta e per il resto la procedura di installazione è uguale
<Lovio> scusami una volta scaricato ocme si installa?
<Carlin0> Lovio, e se mi dai retta metti la 16.04 e non la 17.10
<Carlin0> leggi la guida
<Lovio> ok
<Carlin0> è in italiano
<Lovio> dove si scarica la 16.04?
<Carlin0> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Lovio> Carlin0 io non so come si istalla
<Carlin0> !installazione | Lovio leggi la guida
<ubot-it> Lovio leggi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Lovio> Carlino letto, ma come prima poi non so 'materialmente come si istalla
<Carlin0> sei italiano Lovio ?
<Lovio> si ma non capsico niente di pc...
<Carlin0> non ce nulla da capire basta leggere , tanto nessuno può venire a casa tua a farlo per te
<Lovio> lo sa ma non so farlo..comuqnue grazie...
<Carlin0> Lovio, cerca un lug vicino a casa tua e vedi se te lo fanno loro
<oslab> install gentoo!
<[Enrico]> lol
<Carlin0> aaaaa, fai il bravo
<mixchat> ciao
<Nena> ciaoo c'è qualcuno?
<Guest11715> ciao a tutti
<amedeo> buonasera
<Moky> Salve, ho un problema con ubuntu, mi si blocca appena provo a fare try ubuntu
<Carlin0> Moky, alla pagina dove clicchi try ubuntu in basso ci sono opzioni ?
<Moky> Sisi
<Moky> Ho provato install e nulla, sempre uguale
<Carlin0> premi f6 e metti nomodeset
<Moky> Disattivato secure boot e fastboot
<Carlin0> prima di fare try
<Moky> Ma se premo f6 non compare nulla, con l'onstallazione di ubuntu gnome
<Moky> Qualche aiuto? Che ne dite?
<Carlin0> è una schermata tip questa ? https://i.imgur.com/DtwcAuk.jpg
<Moky> Si
<Moky> Uso un notebook
<Carlin0> ok allora premi E , poi cerchi una riga che inizia con linux e al fondo della riga aggiungi nomodeset , quindi premi f10 per avviare con la modifica
<Carlin0> tipo così https://i.imgur.com/yjJdMYP.png
<Carlin0> al fondo di quella riga lasci uno spazio e aggiungi nomodeset
<Carlin0> poi premi f10
<Moky> Sto provando, vediamo
<Moky> Ha funzionato! Grazie mille!
<Carlin0> di nulla
<Moky> Ora sto installando, speriamo in bene
<Moky> Quando mi rileva windows nell'installazione qualsiasi scelta faccio, qualcos'altro o di fianco non mi fa cliccare installa
<Moky> Ora si
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-20
<FrancescoSS> Salve, percaso sapete dirmi se su un Asus EE PC 1001PXD gira bene Ubuntu 17.10?
<gigirock> FrancescoSS, di sicuro no
<gigirock> FrancescoSS, quel netbuk ha 1 gb ram ?
<Mr_Pan> al max 2 ...
<Mr_Pan> andato ...
<evald> buonasera, ho bisogno di aiuto.
<evald> Ho disinstallato Ubuntu 17.04 perchè non riuscivo più a trovare le applicazioni. Ora cerco di reinstallare Ubuntu 17.10, ma non riesco a modificare la sequenza dei boot di partenza. Riesco ad entrare neli' UEFI, però non vado oltre.
<sara_1993> salve, ho un problema con la configurazione del touchscreen su ubuntu 16.04 installato in dual boot con windows 10 su un dell inspiron 5578. Qualcuno sa come si potrebbe risolvere? (spero che questo sia il posto giusto in cui scrivere, se no chiedo scusa)
<h_boyz> Buonasera
<h_boyz> Non riesco ad eseguire l'avanzamento di versione da kubuntu 16.04 a 17.10 il sistema mi propone direttamente la 17.04 senza passare dalla 16.10 ed ottengo errore
<Carlin0> h_boyz, la 16.10 è fuori supporto quindi o aspetti la 18.04 o reinstalli
<h_boyz> ah ok. sapevo che era fuori supporto ma credevo si potesse comunque fare l'upgrade per arrivare alle versioni successive. grazie mille per il supporto.
<Carlin0> non puoi avanzare perchè i repo sono offline
<h_boyz> Ok. Grazie infinite e scusa ancora
<Lextyle> Salve, è questo il posto giusto per fare una domanda su un problema che ho con la nuova versione di Ubuntu?
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Lextyle> Con Ubuntu 17.10, non so come far funzionare Eclipse. E' come se mancassero i comandi gcc e make. Come posso fare?
<Carlin0> mi spiace non lo conosco eclipse devi aspettare qualcun altro
<Lextyle> Okay, riproverò domani allora visto l'orario scomodo. Ti ringrazio.
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-21
<jk^> All installazione ci sono 2 checkbox il primo per gli aggiornamenti e l altro "Installare software di terze parti per periferiche grafiche e wi-fi, flash, MP3 e altri formati" e poi ci sono delle info. Che devo selezionare?
<Mr_Pan> seleziona tutt jk^
<jk^> Mr_Pan ok, poi ho fatto "Cancella disco e in staalla" e appaiono 2 checkbox: 1) cifrare l installazione 2) usa Logical Volume Management che consente di creare snapshot e ridimensionare facilmente partizioni
<jk^> *installa
<Mr_Pan> NON cifrare    e usa LVM solo se sai cosa stai facendo .... senno lascia perdere e vai "normale"
<jk^> Sta installando, grazie "SEMPRE" e speriamo vada tutto bene
<Mr_Pan> jk^, pc nuovo  ?
<jk^> Mi rimanda sempte
<jk^^> Mr_Pan:  ora devo imparare, piano piano :\ cmq c'è un modo per visualizzare il desk"topo" in un solo colpo?
<jk^^> senza dover abbassare una per una le finestre?
<Mr_Pan> eh ???
<jk^^> se ho diverse finestre aperte e voglio tornare al desktop senza doverle "ridurre" una per una come si fa?
<Mr_Pan> ti metti sulla barra il bottone "mostra desktop"
<Mr_Pan> lo clicchi e tutte le finestre se ne vanno
<Mr_Pan> jk^^, non hai risposto se hai pc nuovo
<jk^^> ok e come si mette sto bottone?
<jk^^> fatto
<jk^^> scusa, devo ambientarmi
<jk^^> dipendo da bill gates da troppi anni, sono a rischio rigetto
<jk^^> :P
<PHIL49> Buongiorno, ho installato LUbuntu sul mio portatile con AMD Sempron e scheda grafica VIA/S3G. Al normale avvio ho la risoluzione video fissa a 640X480. Se parto selezionando Opzioni Avanzate, quindi Ubuntu con Linux 4.13.0-21-generic (recovery mode) e successivamente confermo con OK, .. magia si apre con la risoluzione 1024X768. Grazie per chiunque
<PHIL49>  risponda. Spero che serva solo connettersi e non fare altro !!
<jk^> come funziona su ubuntu quando serve un programma? devo andare sul sito scaricare la versione per questo sistema operativo?
<Mr_Pan> jk^, fino ad oggi hai usato win  ?
<Mr_Pan> jk^, esiste il sw center     lo apri e cerchi ... selezioni e installi
<jk^> chrome non c'è
<Carlin0> infatti chrome non c'è ma chromium si
<Mr_Pan> de coccio ...
<jk^> ma infatti proprio questo è quello che volevo capire, se mi serve un programma che non c'è nell'applicazione "Software", non sapevo come fare
<Carlin0> jk^, non diamo supporto a roba fuori dai repo
<jk^> ok
<jk^> ho capito, quindi a scaricare posso scaricare e installare solo che non c'è supporto
<jk^> pensavo andassi incontro a rischi
<Carlin0> puoi anche andare incontro a rischi se scarichi roba in giro
<Mr_Pan> jk^, i programmi nei repo sono controlalti ... roba che scarichi in giro no
<jk^> sembra una cagata, ma i file .txt non si aprono :\
<jk^> e ci sono appunti importanti scritti dentro
<jk^> mi dice UTF-8 non valido
<jk^> poi tipo mi apre 2-3-4 finestre di "Mousepad" ecc..
<jk^> ma vuote
<Carlin0> !chat | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Pablo9x> ciao ragazzi una domanda, ma la virtualizzazione hardware su ubuntu per istallare virtual box come si abilita???....potete linkare un tutorial??
<gigirock> !vmware
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vmware'
<gigirock> !https://askubuntu.com/questions/142549/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-virtualbox
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gigirock> https://askubuntu.com/questions/142549/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-virtualbox Pablo9x
<gigirock> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox | Pablo9x
<Pablo9x> ok grazier
<gigirock> pregor
<Dan97> Salve volevo sapere se ubuntu è compatibile sull'HP 255 G4 ?
<gigirock> e' un computer velocissimo......
<jk^> in "Software" ci sono 6 aggiornamenti, ma durante l'installazione mi pare che ho selezionato che me li poteva scaricare lui in automatico
<shez> salve atutti
<shez> ho un problema, quando vado su sito di paypal con firefox e clicco su "hai un problema" mi si apre una finestra che mi dice che il browser non è aggiornato
<shez> se vado con un altro browser tipo opera non ho problemi
<gigirock> shez, versione di firefox ?
<gigirock> !info firefox
<ubot-it> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 45.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 43875 kB, installed size 106025 kB
<shez> 57.0.1 64bit
<shez> il pacchetto...
<gigirock> shez, ma hai il firefox quello 'nuovo' ?
<shez> il pacchetto è 57.0.1+build2-0ubuntu0.17.10.1
<shez> si quello nuovo
<shez> ho provato a contattare l'assistenza, ma l'operatore di paypal mi ha risposto che il problema è della mia macchina
<shez> l'accesso a sito cmq funziona
<shez> solo che tutto il discorso della verifica di boot no
<gigirock> shez, prova a disabilitare adblock solo per quel sito
<shez> non ho ad block ma no script e l'ho disabilitato
<shez> gigirocok sono su ubuntu-it-chat
<shez> gigirock
<Naraku> sera
<Naraku> ho una domanda
<Naraku> usando il visualizzatore di immagini di default di ubuntu se lo metto a schermo intero poi non chiude
<Naraku> c'è un modo di sistemarlo ?
<shez> Naraku parli di Shotwell?
<Naraku> nu Eye of GNOME Image Viewer
<shez> spostati con il puntatore del mouse in alto dello schermo dovresti far comparire una tendina a scomparsa
<shez> c'è anche un bottone con scritto finestra normale
<shez> puoi anche scorrere con le immagini
<shez> Naruko
<Naraku> scusate è salta laconnessione
<shez> Naruko?
<Naraku> shez mi è salta la connessione
<shez> Naruko hai fatto la prova che ti ho detto?
<shez> Naruko spostati con il puntatore del mouse in alto dello schermo dovresti far comparire una tendina a scomparsa
<shez> Naruko c'è anche un bottone con scritto finestra normale
<Naraku> +
<Naraku> si blocca proprio
<Naraku> è sono costretto a riavviare
<Naraku> non fa manco con f4
<shez> è un immagine pesante?
<Naraku> stesso problema anche con gli altri visualizzatori
<shez> tipo?
<Naraku> con qualunque immagine
<shez> che dimensione ha l'immagine?
<shez> ah...
<Naraku> ance di 100 kp
<Naraku> anche
<shez> formato?
<Naraku> jpg
<shez> mmmh
<Naraku> ma lo stesso problema me lo da shotwell
<Naraku> eye of mate
<Naraku> è strano
<shez> si lo è
<shez> prova a vedere i log di sistema è vedere che errore ti da
<Naraku> come faccio
<Naraku> ?
<shez> devo andare, ma puoi vedere in /var/log/syslog
<shez> ogni volta che c'è un problema viene riportato un alert in quel file...
<shez> verifica
<shez> ora devo andare ci sentiamo prossimamente
<shez> ciao
<Naraku> che tipo di errore
<Naraku> devo cercare
<Fetentone> Buonasera. Chiedo scusa ma mi occorrerebbe sapere per il controllo remoto della videosorveglianza cosa posso usare  perché nel software center non riesco a trovare nulla
<Fetentone> grazie
<pr0ton_> ciao
<PP98> helppp
<PP98> ragazzi ho un problema
<PP98> ho installato xubuntu 17.04
<PP98> tramite  lan
<PP98> trova tutte le connessioni tranne la mia
<PP98> come posso fare?????
<Carlin0> PP98, parli di wifi ?
<PP98> si
<Carlin0> PP98, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<PP98> Adesso provo
<Carlin0> PP98, sudo iwlist scan | pastebinit
<Carlin0> PP98, incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<PP98> pastebinit is already the newest version (1.5-1).
<Carlin0> dai l'altro comando e posta il link che esce
<PP98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26229232/
<Carlin0> come si chiama la tua connessione ?
<PP98> vodafone
<Carlin0> Vodafone-34277579 ?
<PP98> no 3391etc
<Carlin0> o vodafone-wifi ?
<Carlin0> e con altri pc la vedi ?
<PP98> si
<Carlin0> strano ... non la vede proprio non saprei cosa dirti
<PP98> però ci sono collegato tramite lan
<Carlin0> via cavo
<PP98> ya
<Carlin0> beh è diverso
<PP98> ho provato a vedere se sono i driver
<PP98> ma nada
<Carlin0> eh no la scheda va se no non vedrebbe manco le altre
<Carlin0> non saprei proprio
<PP98> ho provato con questo link
<PP98> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4982492
<PP98> ma nada
<PP98> lo stesso comando
<Carlin0> l'unica idea che mi viene , potresti provare a cambiare canale dal router
<PP98> ???
<Carlin0> se guardi dal paste che mi hai passato tutte le reti si accalcano sui canali 1  e 6
<Carlin0> è un idea , poi vedi tu
<PP98> se cambio canale del router cosa succede?scusa per l'ignoranza
<PP98> come si fa per favore
<PP98> ?
<Carlin0> entri nelle impostazioni de router e cerchi , sono uno diverso dall'altro
<PP98> ma dal terminale
<PP98> ??
<Carlin0> leggi il libretto di istruzioni de router
<gim-linx> salve a tutti come posso aprire un file .ini? utilizzando gedit non riesco a leggere tutto
<Carlin0> !chat | gim-linx
<ubot-it> gim-linx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<italian> salve raga
<italian> c'è qualcuno?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gigirock> siamo sempre qui siamo programmati cosi'
<italian> oh grazie ^^ volevo chiedere io ho un i7 7700k montato su una gigabyte z270 k3 e una gtx 1060 6gb non so se ci possono essere problemi di compatibilità e magari qualcuno di voi saprebbe darmi delle info a riguardo
<gigirock> italian a occhio direi nessun problema solo bisogna gestire la sk grafica, che  e' la sola e unica vero ?
<italian> posto ora sto utilizzando l'integrata dell'i7 7700k in realtà perche la 1060 è in garanzia dal gestore per un difetto comunque non ho capito bene la tua domanda
<italian> se chiedevi se avevo uno sli di 1060 la risposta è no non ho uno sli di 1060
<gigirock> italian ti conviene installare con l'integrata e poi metterai la nvidia con i suoi driver
<italian> ottimo grazie mille dell'aiuto... molto gentile
<gigirock> la ram e' ddr4 ?
<italian> si
<gigirock> ok andra' come una scheggia......
<italian> 1133mhz
<gigirock> io ho una 1050 .....
<italian> avrei un'altra domanda a proposito, è possibile fare o.c. da sistemi linux?
<gigirock> o c ?
<italian> overclock
<gigirock> si e' possibile ma sconsigliato da + parti perche' come sai si superano limiti e si sconfina in prestazioni non dichiarate e certificate
<italian> perche in alcuni fattori non posso oveclockare ram e idle della cpu ne i voltaggi di conseguenza mi trovo a dover overclocare da windows, avendo una cpu serie K di intel preferirei tenere comunque tutto in overclockl
<gigirock> chissa' dove dovete andare......
<italian> dove dovrei andare? xD
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<italian> ok altra piccola domandina, vorrei installare ubuntu ma il loader di windows mi blocca tutto il progetto consigli su come fare?
<gigirock> leggi le guide italian
<gigirock> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<italian> ottimo grazie mille
<jk^> come forzo la chiusura di un programma che s'è bloccato e mi ha sparato un sacco di messaggi di errore?
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-22
<gigirock> sudo killall nomeprogramma
<daniele78> buongiorno
<daniele78> potreste spiegarmi come far partire ubuntu da chiavetta per formattare il pc?
<jk^> devo installarli i driver della scheda video ed audio?
<jk^> e anche i driver di un piccolo ad attatore ethernet-usb?
<jk^> ho sentito parlare che linux usa driver generici o "open" non ho capito bene cosa significa. Dunque non so se devo installare i driver dai siti dei produttori o no :\
<daniele78> buongiorno chi potrebbe aiutarmi per favore_
<daniele78> nessuno_
<ryuujin> ma porc... un minuto di attesa
<sara_1993> slave qualcuno sa come risolvere i problemi di compatibilità tra ubuntu 16.04 e dell inspiron con touchscreen?
<alfde> Ciao a tutti
<alfde> Da dove posso scaricare ubuntu 15.10 versione server ?
<alfde> sul sito mi porta solo 17.10 e 16.04
<frapox> 15.10 è fuori supporto, non puoi scaricarla
<frapox> prendi la 16.04 che è lts
<alfde> va bene, grazie
<Floky> salve
<Floky> avrei appena installato e avviato intel graphics update tool for linux os v2.0..2
<Floky> a che serve esattamente?
<Carlin0> Floky, dove lo hai preso ?
<Floky> e sapete dirmi se dopo averlo averlo avviato e completate le operazioni c'è altro da fare
<Floky1> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.2
<Carlin0> Floky1, mi spiace ma non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali ubuntu
<Floky> veramente è ufficiale l'ho scaricato seguendo la guida per le schede video supportate
<Carlin0> ma non è nei repo ufficiali ubuntu
<Floky> quello è il sito ufficiale della intel per i driver linux
<Carlin0> ma non è nei repo ufficiali ubuntu
<Floky> ok
<Floky> Carlin0 avrei anche un altro problema
<Floky> in pratica quando metto il visualizzatore di immagini eye of Gnome a schermo intero non riesco più chiuderlo
<Floky> si blocca
<Floky> anche se faccio alt+f4
<Carlin0> esc ?
<Carlin0> non saprei non uso gnome
<Floky> anche
<Floky> la cosa preocuante è che succede con qualunque visualizzatore
<Floky> pure con shotwell
<Carlin0> come detto non suo gnome e non saprei ma prova anche f11
<Floky> non fa manco cosi
<Floky> bho ho installato la 16.04 manco una settimana
<Braciola> salve avrei bisogno del canale sul player video
<Braciola> susate ancora quando vado ad installare mi dice che le dipendenze dei pacchetti non possono essere risolte
<vito_> ciaooo
<saldo> buonasera a tutti ho installato ubuntu 16.04.3 in dual boot con windows 10 però purtroppo ubuntu non si avvia ma solo windows. Ho provato anche con boot repair ma non ho risolto nulla, potete aiutarmi?
<doomed> Mi sta succedendo spesso su UbuntuGnome 16.04 che mentre guardo le pagine in internet si blocca tutto e non riesco a chiudere le finestre, non si muove il mouse, poco fa mi e successo
<doomed> tra le informazioni dell'avvenuto crash  , ce una voce  che dice  UnreportableReason  : questa segnalazione di problema è dannegiata e non può essere elaborata
<doomed> PermissionError(13, Permesso negato)
<yolpe> Ciao, nel portatile di la, con lubuntu 14.04,  subito dopo login e pass mi appare solo lo sfondo del desktop ed il puntatore, nessuna icona ne barra... che tentativi posso fare per farlo andare (ho tentato di avviare il vechio kernel ma si comporta uguale)
<yolpe> ho tentato anche avvio in recovery mode per ripristino pacchetti con dpkg, però non sono connesso quindi, anche se tenta di sistemare qualcosa non trova la connessione..
<yolpe> nessuno?
<yolpe> intuisco qualcosa che non va nei file xkm di startx ma potri essere completamente fuori strada
<yolpe> posso postare foto .jpg del terminale ma quel pc non è saprei come connetterlo...
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-23
<Dev2688> Ciao a tuttu ho installato da poco ubuntu 17.10 su un portatile hp ma il wifi non va e non riesco a risolvere
<Versilia> ciao a tutti+
<Versilia> perché? il comando fsck con ubuntu 17.10 non funziona?
<Versilia> mi dice "fsck da util-linux 2.30.1"
<Versilia> ehgi
<Mr_Pan> Versilia, come non funziona ?!!?
<Versilia> mi dice "fsck da util-linux 2.30.1"
<Mr_Pan> Versilia, ho apena provato ...
<Mr_Pan> funge regolarmente
<Mr_Pan> ti dice che /dev/sdx  e' montato
<Mr_Pan> ATTENZIONE: il file system è montato. Continuando l'operazione
<Mr_Pan> verranno causati seri danni al file system.
<Mr_Pan> questo dice
<Mr_Pan> ma e' normale
<Mr_Pan> devi specificare quale unita vuoi controllare ..
<Versilia> scusa io ho scritto sudo fsck  /dev/sda2
<Versilia> o è sbagliato perché è una partizione?
<viafra> buonasera a tutti, vorrei installare di fianco a windows 10 ubuntu 16.04.3 c'è bisogno di disattivare secure boot ed avvio rapido oppure no
<ubumate> buonasera. ho un problema curioso che non riesco a risolvere. avendo installato clementine e smplayer, ogni volta che cerco di aprire un  hard disk, viene chiesto se aprirlo con smplayer, le cartelle successive si aprono regolarmente. se disinstallo smplayer mi chiede la stessa cosa con clementine, se disinstallo anche questa, allora la cosa ritorn
<ubumate> a regolare, mi chiede apri semplicemente
<ubumate> qualcuno sa come risolvere?
<ubumate> nessuna risposta?
<viafra> purtroppo mi è capitato questo ed ancora non ho ottenuto risposta
<viafra> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=625592
<ubumate> sono problemi così strani che forse nessuno sa risolvere... reinstallare magari
<ubumate> ok buona serata, e auguri di buone feste
<pippopotamo> ciao a tutti
<pippopotamo> ho un problema non riesco piu a rimpicciolire le icone del launcher
<pippopotamo> ho provato con file
<pippopotamo> ma non appare la scala delle percentuali%
<pippopotamo> qualcuno ha una altra soluzione ??
<webwal> ciao a tutti sono un neofita di ubuntu da pochissimo tempo e volevo fare una domanda di carattere tecnico a qualcuno che sappai rispondere.
<webwal> utilizzando un sistema operativo senza aprire il browser si possono prendere virus? Perchè quando ad esempio si usa ubuntu la prima volta mi hanno detto che bisogna installarlo senza connessione e attivare il firewall
<webwal> appena si apre la schermata la prima volta
<webwal> (io non so come si fa) e poi scaricare un antivirus
<Carlin0> webwal, ti ha detto chi ?
<webwal> un amico che mi ha aiutato a installare linux
<webwal> lui ne ha scaricati addirittura 2 uno si chiama clamia V e l'altro sophos
<Carlin0> webwal, se non scarichi cose da siti o cmq se non scarichi roba in giro e se non apri nemmeno il browser puoi stare abbastanza sicuro
<Carlin0> ecco tu invece evita di scaricare roba in giro se ti serve qualcosa installalo dai repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> !info clamav
<webwal> repo?
<ubot-it> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 98 kB, installed size 726 kB
<Carlin0> !repo | webwal
<ubot-it> webwal: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<Carlin0> leggi un po di guide
<Carlin0> e sopratutto evita di scaricare roba in giro e installarla , quelllo si che è un modo insicuro di gestire linux
<webwal> questo mio amico mi aveva detto che una volta, usando windows 7 senza aprire brwoser ne niente, alla prima accensione (con internet acceso, con il modem che funzionava bene)) aveva rischiato di prendere un virus perchè ancora non aveva installato l'antivirus AVasrt
<Carlin0> non ci occupiamo di windows qui
<webwal> si si facevo per raccontare
<webwal> quindi psso stare tranquillo che se installo linux ubuntu con la connessione adsl accesa non può succedere niente?
<webwal> senza ovviamente aprire browser ne navigare
<webwal> ?
<Carlin0> se non scarichi roba in giro e se non clicchi nel web a casaccio
<webwal> intendo proprio senza aprire neanche il browser
<Carlin0> potresti scaricare diversamente p2p et similia
<webwal> che vuol dire?
<Carlin0> non saii cos'è il p2p ?
<webwal> che vuol dire "potresti scaricare diversamente p2p et similia "?
<Carlin0> emule torrent etc etc
<webwal> ah si
<webwal> scarico a volte film
<webwal> solo film
<webwal> però
<Carlin0> se scarichi sei a rischio se scarichi film sei a alto rischi anche di denuncia
<webwal> ah vabè
<Carlin0> ed è una attività illegale
<webwal> fino ad ora non mi è successo nulla
<Carlin0> che qui non condividiamo
<webwal> comuqnue io intendevo proprio senza aprire ne browser ne programmi ne niente
<Carlin0> beh ad esempio sappi che questo canale è loggato ... tutto ciò che scrivi qui resta registrato
<webwal> si mica sono un pirata informatico
<Carlin0> te l'ho detto : se non scarichi vivi tranquillo , per il resto leggi un po di documentazione
<Carlin0> che male non fa
<webwal> però quando con questo amico stavamo installando linux ubuntu con la connessione attiva il porogramma diceva "scaricamento file 111 di 129..." etc...
<Carlin0> si ma scarichi dai repo ufficiali e li non ci sono virus , è tutta roba testata
<Carlin0> leggi un po di guide se no non capirai mai ...
<webwal> Quindi i "repo ufficiali" sono sicuri e poi basta, come ha detto questo amico, che quando si apre per la prima votla ubuntu attivo il firewall e sto a posto
<webwal> (cvomunque non scarico file in giro così a caso voglio precisare)
<Carlin0> anche sto fatto del firewall ... sei dietro a un router immagino e già lui ha un firewall che ti protegge
<Carlin0> vivi tranquillo dammi retta , i virus al 99% sono creati per win su linux non hanno nessun effetto
<Carlin0> virus per linux sono merce rarissima
<webwal> ok grazie tanto
<webwal> prometto che leggerò un po di cdocumenti
<webwal> e scusate la mia ignoranza
<webwal> ma era così tanto per capire le prime prime prime prime cose
<Carlin0> tranquillo...
<webwal> ckao buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-24
<pr0ton_> ciao
<pinguino81> volevo sapete se posso metter ubuntu su andorid
<pinguino81> ???? e possibile
<pinguino81> ????
<Torpedo_Smash> Intendi virtualizzare?
<pinguino81> mettere ubuntu nel andorid e possibile
<pinguino81> ????
<vito92> C'è nessuno?
<luc99a> ciao
<vito92> Ciao
<vito92> Avrei un problema relativo alle casse audio
<vito92> praticamente non me le riconosce
<vito92> mi riconosce solo le cuffie
<vito92> come potrei risolvere?
<luc99a> Non sono sicuro di saperti aiutare
<vito92> ho cercato in rete ma non ho trovato nulla
<luc99a> Che casse audio usi?
<serena> buongiorno, sto cercando ora di installare ubuntu nel mio computer
<serena> ieri ho provato la versione di prova e ho cercato di installare ne.me.sys senza successo
<serena> premetto che vengo da sistema windows e sono abituata con quelle metodiche di installazione
<serena> per installare un programma c'è bisogno di scaricare qualche app?
<serena> spero che qualcuno riesca ad aiutarmi
<Carlin0> serena, dove hai preso questo programma ?
<Carlin0> !info nemesys
<ubot-it> Package nemesys does not exist in xenial
<Carlin0> serena, non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> !chat | serena
<ubot-it> serena: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Looka> Salve!!
<Looka> sono un novello del mondo Linux, installato ieri l'altro ubuntu e oggi provando ad installare un file .deb mi sta venendo la frustrazione cronica... lol
<Looka> spero in un piccolo aiutino!!
<serena> è un programma per lo speed test presente in agcom
<serena> vado nell'altra chat
<serena> grazie intanto
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, nemesys e' il sw ufficiale da utilizzare per aprire delle controversie verso ISP ... fa delle misurazioni in automatico delle prestazioi della rete nell arco di 24 ore
* fabio_cc changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 17.10 Artful Aardvark: https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | Auguri di buone feste
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-17
<L0llop0> Ciao! usando gpg tramite terminale, come si fa a criptare un testo per una mail?
<Carlin0> !gpg | L0llop0
<ubot-it> L0llop0: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GnuPg | vedi anche !gpgerr
<L0llop0> ma in questa guida non c'è scritto come usare il terminale per scrivere un testo, criptarlo per poi poter incollare il testo criptato nella mail...  io cercavo un'alternativa a OpenPgp Applet
<L0llop0> perchè OpenPgp Applet non funzione molto bene, devo sempre ripetere l'operazione due volte
<FerroGio88_> ciao a tutti!
<FerroGio88_> ho un problema con un hard disk che con Windows funziona, ma Linux invece non mi permette di creare nuovi dati, posso solo leggere i dati che ci sono già...  come posso fare?
<FerroGio88_> ?
<Carlin0> che filesystem ha quel disco FerroGio88_ ?
<FerroGio88_> ntfs
<Carlin0> ma è interno o esterno ?
<FerroGio88_> è interno
<Carlin0> !ntfs | FerroGio88_
<ubot-it> FerroGio88_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs
<Carlin0> a dopo ...
<FerroGio88_> ma se eseguo queste istruzioni e se poi funziona, poi continuerà sempre a funzionare con Windows oppure no?
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-18
<Guest91819> Vorrei sapere come si installa Google Crome con Ubuntu 14.04
<Carlin0> Guest91819, passa in chat
<Carlin0> !chat | Guest91819
<ubot-it> Guest91819: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<EliasBran> Ciao a tutti,sto scaricando Ubuntu 18.10 server per creare un hosting personale su un mio server.Volevo sapere se nella versione Server di Ubuntu c'è l'interfaccia grafica dopo l'installazione.Grazie
<Carlin0> EliasBran, nel server solo riga di comando
<EliasBran> Per quanto riguarda cPanel è gratis da installare?
<Carlin0> poi per un server meglio la 18.04 che è lts
<Carlin0> !info cpanel
<ubot-it> Package cpanel does not exist in bionic
<EliasBran> Ok grazie. A limite posso installare una  GUI minimale?
<Carlin0> si certo te la installi tu dopo la gui
<EliasBran> Ok grazie. Se ho problemi ti chiamo :)
<Carlin0> se non hai dimestichezza con linux avrai molti problemi a gestire un server
<EliasBran> Ho usato Ubuntu e lo uso ancora, ma ora vorrei creare un Server mio dato che online costano e sono shared
<EliasBran> Ho messo la Fibra e per questo, poi anche troppe leggi di DMCA ecc, così sul mio server non mi bloccano, o forse sì? :)))
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<EliasBran> ok
<EliasBran> Salve,sto installando Ubuntu 18.10 Server, ma al passaggio Network connections, non mi trova nessuna scheda di rete.
<EliasBran> C'è solo [ Create bond ►] e basta
<EliasBran> Come posso andare avanti qui?
<EliasBran> Se vado avanti facendo "Done" dopo pochi secondi mi dice " Network configuration timed out; please verify your settings."
<EliasBran> Salve, Ubuntu Server 18.04 nemmeno mi trova le schedi di rete.
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-19
<gigi01> Buongiorno ragazzi
<gigi01> Posso chiedere un'informazione?
<gigi01> Nessuno disponibile?
<MAXLINUX> buongiorno, come ho scritto nella richiesta di supporto qualche giorno fa, sono vecchissimi nel campo IT ma nuovissimo in teme Linux......
<MAXLINUX> Il problema è  che ho inserito una richiesta di supporto e non la trovo fra quelle elencate
<MAXLINUX> Si trattava di un problema  legato alla scheda (chip) audio
<MAXLINUX> dovrei reinserirla? (la descrizione del problema)
<Mark86> Ciao a tutti ragazzi
<Mark86> chiedo a voi poichè nelle guide che ho trovato ammetto di non aver capito molto. Ho un portatile Hp su cui prima era installato Windows 10, poi sostituito con Deepin. Successivamente ho installato Debian ma appare il funesto messaggio "minimal bash-like line editing is supported". Che posso fare?
<Rino88> Buonasera a tutti
<Rino88> Avrei un problema con l'operatività di Lubuntu scaricato sul mio portatile
<Rino88> È normale che non ci sia nemmeno un'applicazione dopo averlo installato? Anche quando provo a lanciare un comando con "sudo" non succede nulla
<Rino88> Entro un po' nel dettaglio anche se non sono un utente esperto, il pc è un dell latitude D630, un core duo. Il.processore è un T7100 da 1,8ghz e la ram è da 2gb
<Rino88> Mi è stato consigliato di installare la versione a 64bit di Lubuntu ma temo che qualcosa non funzioni correttamente. Installato Lubuntu non ci sono applicazioni e non funziona nessun comando su "esegui"  unica altra voce che mi compare se clicco sul simbolo dell'os oltre a "chiudi sessione"
<Riccardone> buonasera
<Riccardone> ho aggiornato xubuntu con apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade ma non mi carica piuù il desktop ...potete aiutarmi ?
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-20
<kalce> buongiorno a tutti
<kalce> o un pc notebook acer Aspire E15. Ora ha windows10 pro. Vorrei installargli ubuntu 18.10.Ho provato a creare un disco di avvio e metterlo nelle chiavetta.... All' accensione il pc non la legge. Ho provato a masterizzare l' immagine su dvd. All' avvio , ovviamente , il dvd non lo legge.... Non sò come si accede al bios per fargli leggere la chiavetta o il dvd per primo...... come posso fare?
<Carlin0> kalce, con cosa prepari la chiavetta usb ? ... e masterizzi come immagine o come dati il dvd ?
<kalce> la chiavetta la preparo con il creatore di dischi di avvio
<Carlin0> kalce, per quanto riguarda il bios cambia da pc a  pc i tasti più usati sono F2 o canc
<kalce> il dvd ....masterizzo l' immagine
<Carlin0> kalce, quando accendi il pc dovrebbe dirti qual'è il tasto per entrare nel bios setup
<kalce> Carlin0, no...appare una videata con scritto Acer e parte subito il caricamento di W10
<Carlin0> prova f2 o canc
<kalce> provo subito
<Carlin0> oppure leggi il manuale di istruzioni
<kalce> Carlin0, grazie
<kalce> Carlin0, che non ho perchè l' ho acquistato usato da un amico
<kalce> Carlin0, forse avevo sbagliato qualcosa.... ho riprovato con f2 e sono entrato nel bios.....
<kalce> Carlin0, grazie infinite
<kalce> buona giornata a tutti
<NukeDuke> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho installato un ubuntu server 18.4.1 LTS con il pacchetto LAMP, ora vorrei poter gestire il DB tramite WorkBench da una workstation, ma ottengo sempre: "Can't connect (10061)". L'accesso al DB da server non è un problema tramite sudo mysql. Qualcuno può aiutarmi nella analisi di debug e soluzione ? E' il mio primo messaggio, se ho fatto gaf vi prego di scusarle.
<Carlin0> !chat | NukeDuke
<ubot-it> NukeDuke: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mardel88> ciao a tutti... ho installato rarcrack devo recuperare la password da un vecchio file rar ma dal terminale mi dice couldn't detect rar file che faccio?
<mardel88> couldn't detect archive tipe che comando devo eseguire. grazie
<mardel88> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come fare per favore?
<Mr_Pan> mardel88> sei giá passata di qua con la stessa e ti é stato detto chiaro e tondo hc eti si aiutava per installarlo perché presente nei repository ufficiali ma non ti si aiutava per utilizzarlo
<mardel88> ma il file è legale
<Mr_Pan> visto che lo scopo e' craccare una password di un qualcosa che non si śa neanche se tuo
<Mr_Pan> mardel88> il file si
<Mr_Pan> ma il fatto che tu non conosca la password potrebbe indicare che il file non e'tuo ...
<mardel88> è mio
<Mr_Pan> certo come chiedere se il vino e'buono all'oste
<Mr_Pan> mardel88> se insisti ancora ti butto fuori
<Mr_Pan> vediamo se cosi'capisci
<mardel88> va bene scusa
<mardel88> ciao
<Mr_Pan> adios
<mardel88> ciao devo aggiornare firefox ho scompattato una cartella ma non so che comando dare potete aiutrami?
<mardel88> c'è un eseguibile che mi apre firefox ma poi ci sono altri file nella stessa cartella
<mardel88> per favore
<mardel88> scusate ho risolto
<lbrpinh> salve a tutti: dopo aver disinstallato libreoffice ho notato che il software rimane comunque nel launcher, questa volta non si tratta solo di un'icona ma del programma che non so per quale ragione non si è disinstallato anche se il terminale dice il contrario
<lbrpinh> infatti posso avviarlo tranquillamente, c'è un'altro particolare, quando vado nel software center c'è l'applicazione "LibreOffice" col la spunta che senga che l'applicazione è installata, ma quando provo a fare rimuovi mi dice che la rimozione non è riuscita
<lbrpinh> qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente spiegarmi come posso risolvere questo problema?
<Carlin0> lbrpinh, che ubuntu usi ?
<lbrpinh> 18.10
<Carlin0> lbrpinh, apri un terminale e scrivi dpkg -l | grep libreoffice | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> lbrpinh, posta qui il link che esce
<lbrpinh> https://termbin.com/4jbd
<Carlin0> lbrpinh, vuoi rimuoverlo hai detto vero ?
<lbrpinh> si
<Carlin0> lbrpinh, fai vedere un'altra cosa ...
<Carlin0> lbrpinh, snap list | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> posta il link
<lbrpinh> https://termbin.com/1ng4
<Carlin0> lbrpinh, sudo snap remove libreoffice
<lbrpinh> non posso disinstallarlo perchè c'è un auto-refresh in progresso
<Carlin0> lbrpinh, fai sudo snap refresh libreoffice
<Carlin0> e dopo di nuovo ...
<Carlin0> lbrpinh, sudo snap remove libreoffice
<Carlin0> che porcata sti snap ...
<lbrpinh> cosa farebbe lo snap?
<lbrpinh> continua a dire la stessa cosa
<Carlin0> sono dei pacchetti che non sono nativi per ubuntu
<lbrpinh> cosa devo fare in caso mi da lo stesso errore?
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare e poi riprova con quel comando de remove
<Carlin0> appena avviato il sistema
<lbrpinh> grazie mille sono riuscito a risolvere il problema
<Carlin0> bene ...
<lbrpinh> avevo solo incannato scaricando 2 libreoffice: pensavo che era da installare e ho visto 2 libreoffice installati
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-21
<pippodora> lipundu non mi riconscie la scheda di rete acer aspire 5310
<kalce> buongiorno a tutti
<kalce> ho installato u 18.04 su un  acer Aspire E15. Installazzione andata a buon fine. Alla prima riaccensione , appare un icona con la scritta : NO BOOTABLE DEVICE.
<kalce> e ovviamente non si riavvia nulla
<kalce> cosa devo fare?
<ausus> Buonasera sono alle prime armi con ubuntu. ho appena installato la versione 18.04 su un asus vivobook s14. volevo sapere se fosse possibile usare il lettore di impronte digitali
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-22
* Carlin0 changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | Causa spam, potrebbe essere necessario registrarsi per parlare, vedi !registrazione | Buone Feste
<Fedeplay> Salve, come faccio a sapere quale ubunto ho? Quando avvio ubunto mi apre in versione terminale dove mi chiede utente e passsword li metto e poi mi apre una riga di comando vuota. Cosa devo fare?
<Carlin0> scrivi nel terminale lsb_release -a
<Fedeplay> Ho ubuntu 16.04
<Fedeplay> Codename xenial
<Carlin0> eh
<Fedeplay> Vorrei che partisse normalmente dove posso usare internet ecc senza il terminale come devo fare
<Carlin0> Fedeplay, ma ha sempre fatto così? è una  nuova installazione ?
<Fedeplay> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Bv60gWVQ6ahw2g96OVAc?signature=ad5416d73444c9295d30c51937ce1819ac502064a2bb0c04514355b3ba70c00d&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NDU0OTE1NTh9
<Fedeplay> Ha sempre fatto cosi, non sono mai riiscito a. Sistemarlo non intendendomi di comandi
<Carlin0> Fedeplay, quando hai installato ?
<Fedeplay> Ieri
<Fedeplay> Ce k avevo sull hard disk ma adesso non me lo fa più partire l hard disk
<Fedeplay> Intendo quello esterno di hard disk
<Fedeplay> Voi sapete che comandi devo aoplicare oer riottenere il computer con grafica normale?
<Carlin0> ti conviene che reinstalli sembra una installazione nata male
<Fedeplay> Non riesco a reinstallare niente
<Fedeplay> Parte sempre ubuntu
<Fedeplay> Esistono dei comandi per reinstallarlo dal server
<Fedeplay> ?
<Carlin0> Fedeplay, fai una foto che si veda tutto il monitor , manca un pezzo in alto
<Fedeplay> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/GW8BtK5hR4ys2ub0OU7h?signature=e4efc15fe0fb221afbd343b9d1d6d13542d6d93581da499957ba1d09bd479c4a&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NDU0OTE4ODl9
<Fedeplay> Ho installato la nuova iso di ubunto server sull hard disk ma è come se non me lo leggesse
<Carlin0> ma hai installato il server ?
<Fedeplay> Qua era quello esteso
<Carlin0> Fedeplay, hai installato il server ?
<Fedeplay> No
<Carlin0> Fedeplay, ti consiglio di reinstallare il sistema
<Fedeplay> Come faccio?
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Fedeplay> Grazie
<feb> sera a tutti
<feb> ho un problema con la rete locale, ho letto che potevo rivolgermi a voi per avere un supporto
<feb> spiego il mio problema, prima avviavo apache2 e mi collegavo con il mio ip locale, senza inserire nell'url localhost, e mi accedeva come sempre. Ora non lo fa più.. nemmeno riesco a collegarmi al server locale (apache2) di una macchina virtuale che firefox mi ritorna errore diconnessione
<feb> ho pensato fosse un problema legato ai dns
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-23
<gigirock> halo
<versilia> ciao
<versilia> qualcuno mi può aiutare a controllare i permessi?
<versilia> mi dice sempre /home/simone/.wine is not owned by you
<versilia> magari li controlliamo un po' tutti
<versilia> se non c'è nessuno rientro tra un'oretta
<mandrake> Ciao a tutti ho scaricato il pacchetto per aggiornare firefox lho scompattato ora cosa devo fare? Grazie
<versilia> salve
<versilia> qualcuno mi può aiutare a controllare i permessi? mi da sempre lo stesso messaggio /home/simone/.wine is not owned by you
<versilia> toctoc
<mandrake> devo copiarlo da qualche parte per caso?
<mandrake> non so il percorso file
<versilia> mandrake: ma è un pacchetto deb?
<mandrake> tar bz2
<mandrake> l'ho già estratto
<mandrake> ho una cartella con su scritto firefox e dei file all'interno
<mandrake> forse devo copiarla e sostituirla a quella già presente giusto? Ma dov'è questa cartella?
<versilia> qualcuno mi può aiutare a controllare i permessi? mi da sempre lo stesso messaggio /home/simone/.wine is not owned by you
<sacarde> versilia, che vedi da: stat /home/simone/.wine
<marco> buonasera qualcuno mi legge?
<enzotib> marco: sì
<enzotib> versilia: sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.wine
<marco> io sono entrato in chat per cercare qualcuno che mi insegni come si installano i driver e i plugin
<marco> per esempio, ho scaricato da Adobe il plugin di Flash Player ma non so come si installa
<enzotib> !flash | marco
<ubot-it> marco: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<marco> ma mi serve anche di cercare e installare il driver per la webcam Microsoft che avevo prima darmi a Ubuntu, non la voglio buttare via è buona
<enzotib> marco: Ubuntu (e Linux) non è come Windows, quindi non partire con download di cose, cerca prima di capire se c'è un metodo già collaudato
<enzotib> marco: hai provato ad attaccarla? è probabilme che funziona e basta
<marco> l'ho attaccata in usb il contatto c'è ma non mi funziona
<marco> intanto il bot già mi ha dato un'indicazione per il plugin di Adobe Flash
<enzotib> marco, ho dato io il comando al quale il bot ha risposto ;)
<marco> ah ecco, come vedi io sto proprio a zero anzi a sottozero algebrico
<enzotib> !webcam | marco
<ubot-it> marco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<marco> in questo wiki posso leggere pure la modalità operativa di installazione di un ev driver?
<enzotib> marco, e cos'è?
<marco> un driver? è un driver. un programma che serve a far funzionare una periferica
<enzotib> marco, "ev"
<marco> aaah
<marco> ev vuol dire eventuale scusa
<enzotib> marco, scordati quasi del tutto i driver con Linux, quasi sempre sono già disponibili nel kernel o come moduli, e non devi installare niente
<enzotib> in ogni caso quelli di Windows non vanno bene
<marco> io dico "eventuale" perché non lo so se per la mia webcam esiste il driver per Ubuntu
<marco> eeh purtroppo lo so che non vanno bene
<marco> e purtroppo siccome la webcam è di Microsoft si sono guardati bene di scrivere un driver per Ubuntu
<enzotib> marco, hai letto la guida?
<marco> quella Wiki che mi hai mandato col bot non l'ho ancora letta ancora
<marco> ora mi assento dalla chat e vado a leggerla
<marco> io purtroppo sono single tasking e riesco a fare una sola cosa per volta
<enzotib> comunque non dice molto, puoi fare una ricerca su askubuntu.com
<enzotib> anche io mi assento, a poi
<marco> io mi assento ma non spengo la chat, molte grazie Tib
<versilia> sacarde: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/NCKP8jdmKH/
<versilia> enzotib: scusa non ho capito, cosi che permssi assegni a .wine? e più che altro volevo sistemare i permessi su tutte le cartelle
<enzotib> versilia, tutto quello che è sotto la tua home deve essere del tuo utente e del tuo gruppo, che ha lo stesso identificativo del tuo utente
<enzotib> versilia, con un unico comando puoi sistemare tutto
<versilia> Carlin0: dice che ho un puttanaio con i permessi
<enzotib> versilia, il comando è: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<versilia> enzotib: chown so cosa serve... non capivo il resto perché nel wiki non c'è
<enzotib> per le altre dir fuori dalla tua home, se hai cambiato qualcosa hai sbagliato, e non è facile capire come dovevano essere
<enzotib> versilia, ti ho dato il comando, eseguilo così com'è ed hai sistemato la tua home
<versilia> enzotib: agli ordini
<versilia> enzotib: il resto è una partizione di dati e una partizione con windows
<enzotib> versilia, questo per quanto riguarda proprietario e gruppo, per i permessi di lettura/scrittura/esecuzione veri e propri, anche qui non è banale
<enzotib> di normal 644 o 664 per i file e 755 o 775 per le directory
<versilia> enzotib: riprovo a eseguire wine?
<enzotib> a meno di eseguibili che devono essere come le directory, e cose particolari con .ssh
<enzotib> riprova
<enzotib> e ora sono assente, bye
<versilia> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/k8DFGGpYK3/
<versilia> enzotib: continuiamo dopo
<versilia> tanto non va
<Carlin0> versilia, ti dissi già tempo fa di non lanciare applicazioni con sudo , ma pare che tu voglia fare di testa tua quindi ne paghi le conseguenze
<versilia> Carlin0: guarda vorrei leggermi tutto il log per vedere quando me l'hai detto
<versilia> su questa chat siete tutti molto disponibili ma ce n'avete sempre le palle piene e non volete insegnare nulla perché siete stufi
<versilia> Carlin0: e in ogni caso non ho capito perché non dovrei lanciare applicazioni con sudo: siccome mi sono ritrovato un'installazione bloccata perché wine doveva creare delle cartelle ma non aveva i permessi per farlo ho pensato che il modo più corretto fosse lanciare wine con sudo. Se mi spiegate perché non devo farlo ci sta anche che la prossima vol
<versilia> ta me lo ricordi
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-16
<Chiara765> chi può aiutarmi? Non riesco a eseguire un file jnlp perché considerato non eseguibile
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-17
<Guest82337> buongiorno, vorrei installare ubuntu su un pc convertibile perchè windows occupa troppo spazio, ma vorrei prima sapere se ubuntu phone va bene anche per un pc; non vorrei poi ritrvarmi con un oggetto che non funziona
<MrBubble1998> salve
<MrBubble1998> ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu
<Severina> Ciao a tutti e buona sera . Sono già tre anni che ho installato sul mio pc Linux mint 18 Sarah ( GNU/Linux 4.4.0-96-generic x  86-64: ) e non ho mai avuto problemi : improvvisamente quando guardo un video , il suono va bene, ma le immagini vanno a scatto e altra cosa, non riesco a far partire il terminale cliccando sull'icona che ho sul dekstop e q
<Severina> uindi devo fare alt-f1.  Ho verificato se il gestore aggiornamenti funzionava e adesso dice che è aggiornato. Che cosa posso fare?
<vitodoc> Severina: su questo canale si da supporto solo per ubuntu. Per altri sistemi o problemi vari vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Severina> Scusate...prima avevo ubuntu . Grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-18
<JonC> buongiorno, ho un problema con l'ultima versione di ubuntu, in pratica il controller della luminosità non funziona. soluzioni?
<monick> Buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu 18.04 su un vecchio pc del 2008. All'avvio, dopo user e password, non mi compare la schermata iniziale, ma rimane aperto in terminale. Cosa ho sbagliato? Grazie
<Carlin0> monick, su un pc de 2008 ubuntu è sicuramente troppo pesante , dovevi installare una derivata più leggerina tipo lubuntu
<monick> sì ho installato quello, grazie, ho sbagliato a scrivere. Mi da il messaggio Ubuntu comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Carlin0> non ha garanzie
<monick> Riesci a spiegarmi in maniera più semplice?
<Carlin0> il msg dice quello ...
<Carlin0> cmq dovresti darci dettagli sul pc , tipo : modelo esatto di cpu , quantità di ram e scheda video
<monick> ok grazie mille, ora prova a vedere se riesco a recuperarle. Gentilissimo.
<marcy> Buonasera, non riesco a capire come mai su Ubuntu quando visualizzo dei video veloci mi compaiono delle linee oblique (tipo lampi). Ho sia Intel sia Nvidia
<vitodoc> il sistema è aggiornato? hai provato ad abilitare i driver nvidia ?
<marcy> I driver Nvidia erano già pre-abilitati
<marcy> Il sistema è aggiornato... appena scaricato
<vitodoc> il fatto che lo hai appena scaricato non vuol dire che sia aggiornato. Per aggiornarlo apri il teminale e scrivi:
<vitodoc> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<marcy> Me lo faceva anche prima!
<marcy> Prima era aggiornato eppure lo faceva lo stesso... (l'ho dovuto reinstallare perché malauguratamente ho fatto Swich to Intel dal programma nvidia e mi compariva una schermata nera col cursore lampeggiante) Però anche prima avevo lo stesso problema... ed era aggiornato
<marcy> Questo tipo di problema l'ho sempre avuto anche con ogni ultimo aggiornamento... quindi escludo questa opzione
<vitodoc> Non saprei.  Questi video con cosa li riproduci ?
<marcy> VLC e Chrome. Ma a volte questo problema compare per un attimo anche quando chiudo le finestre (per esempio) e la linea è sempre obliqua, mai orizzontale
<marcy> Anche quando riduco ad icona le finestre e poi le riapro
<vitodoc> Non saprei proprio cosa dirti.  Magari qualcun'altro ne sa più di me. Se vuoi aspetta che ti risponda qualcuno.
<marcy> Su Windows avevo risolto il problema dello sfarfallio impostando Intel come scheda grafica di default... il problema è che su Ubuntu non lo posso fare perché se lo faccio mi ritrovo punto e a capo trovandomi con lo schermo nero col cursore lampeggiante senza poter accedere al grub. L'ho fatto e non ho intenzione di rischiare nuovamente. Se cambio i
<marcy>  driver da Driver aggiuntivi poi mi si danneggiano i driver Nvidia quindi non posso toccare minimamente Nvidia... L'unica speranza potrebbe essere qualche impostazione nel programma di Nvidia tipo antisfarfallio o robe simili
<marcy> In pratica mi succede questo
<marcy> https://i.imgur.com/NszTYiy.png
<vitodoc> È molto probabile che sia un difetto hardware.
<vitodoc> Cmq come detto prima, non so come aiutarti, aspetta un altro ;)
<marcy> Ok
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-19
<christian_33> Buongiorno, ho un piccolo problema: vorrei accedere tramite xrdp dal mio PC windows alla mia macchina ubuntu
<christian_33> ora ho installato xrdp, abilitato la porta 3389
<christian_33> ma ancora non riesco a connettermi, cosa sto sbagliando/dimenticando?
<[Enrico]> christian_33: lancia il comando: lsof -i -P -n
<[Enrico]> controlla che ci sia il processo xrdp in LISTEN sulla porta 3389
<[Enrico]> se c'è puoi temporaneamente disabilitare il firewall e riprovare. Nota che disabilitare il firewall non è una soluzione, è solo per capire se lo hai configurato correttamente
<[Enrico]> un'altra cosa da controllare è se stai usando l'indirizzo ip / hostname corretto dal PC Windows per connetterti a quello Linux. Controlla con ping se lo raggiungi
<christian_33> systemctl status xrdp lanciando questo ottengo che xrdp è in ascolto sulla porta 3389
<[Enrico]> christian_33: ma non è quello che ho chiesto io :)
<christian_33> lanciando il comando lsof -i -P -n
<christian_33> non vedo il processo xrdp
<[Enrico]> ecco vedi non è in funzione
<christian_33> ok, quindi come devo agire?
<[Enrico]> c'è qualcosa in ascolto sulla 3389?
<[Enrico]> lsof -i -P -n | grep 3389
<christian_33> no
<christian_33> non ci sta nulla in ascolto sulla 3389
<[Enrico]> christian_33: controlla i file di log di xrdp e guarda come mai non parte
<christian_33> dove trovi i file di log di xrdp?
<[Enrico]> christian_33: /var/log ?
<christian_33> l'ultima riga del log riporta: listening to port 3389 on 0.0.0.0
<christian_33> e la penultima: starting xrdp with pid 9309
<Carlin0> il fw di ubuntu di default è tutto aperto
<[Enrico]> christian_33: puoi chiedere aiuto ai developer di xrdp su github forse
<christian_33> ok...vedrò se loro possono aiutarmi
<[Enrico]> christian_33: se provi a riavviare il servizio con systemctl lo vedi il processo xrdp?
<[Enrico]> tipo con ps aux | grep xrdp
<christian_33> si, ho 4 voci
<christian_33> se do quel comando
<[Enrico]> christian_33: ma con lsof niente
<[Enrico]> ?
<christian_33> no, purtroppo
<[Enrico]> christian_33: hai settato una porta diversa in xrdp.ini?
<christian_33> no, quel file non l'ho toccato
<[Enrico]> christian_33: se fai lsof -i -P -n | grep xrdp cosa esce?
<[Enrico]> christian_33: controlla in xrdp.ini
<christian_33> non esce nulla se do quel comando
<christian_33> dove trovo l'xrdp.ini?
<[Enrico]> christian_33: ok spetta: lo devi dare con sudo lsof eh
<[Enrico]> senza sudo non funziona
<christian_33> ah ecco: xrdp      9309            xrdp   11u  IPv6 132140      0t0  TCP *:3389 (LISTEN)
<[Enrico]> ok funziona
<[Enrico]> christian_33: puoi fare il paste dell'output di iptables -nvL?
<[Enrico]> !paste | christian_33
<ubot-it> christian_33: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Carlin0> la butto lì :  magari il forward sul router ...
<christian_33> ok, ho incollato l'output
<Carlin0> passa il link christian_33
<[Enrico]> christian_33: e dove sta il link?
<christian_33> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZjzmtMmvQ3/
<[Enrico]> il firewall sembra anche funzionare
<[Enrico]> tanto per essere sicuro puoi provare a disabilitarlo e vedere se cambia qualcosa
<christian_33> ho già provato,ma non andava lo stesso
<[Enrico]> immaginavo
<[Enrico]> christian_33: dalla macchina Windows puoi fare ping della macchina linux?
<christian_33> come si fa?
<[Enrico]> con il comando ping
<christian_33> basta dare ping non cmd
<christian_33> *con?
<[Enrico]> si in cmd, si da ping hostname o ping indirizzo ip
<christian_33> si, riesco a "pingare"
<[Enrico]> christian_33: e da Windows cosa ti dice quando provi a connetterti?
<christian_33> nulla, quando provo a connettermi non mi da un messaggio di errore (utilizzando Xorg), ma non appare la sessione di Ubuntu
<[Enrico]> christian_33: non ho capito molto bene cosa succede sai
<christian_33> ora ti allego l'ultima parte del log, quando ho cercato di connettermi
<[Enrico]> christian_33: non mi serve, devo capire cosa succede lato client
<[Enrico]> dici che non ti da errore, ma non vedi la sessione
<christian_33> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VtmSn2kX6X/
<[Enrico]> cosa vedi allora?
<christian_33> utilizzo remote desktop su windows, nulla rimane una schermata celestina e  non accade nulla
<[Enrico]> christian_33: sei loggato sulla macchina ubuntu con lo stesso utente?
<christian_33> ora si, ma prima ovviamente mi sono disconnesso
<[Enrico]> christian_33: ecco perché non puoi avere una sessione locale e una in remoto con lo stesso utente contemporaneamente
<[Enrico]> christian_33: crea un utente di test e prova a connetterti con quello
<christian_33> scusami, se io mi disconnetto teoricamento l'utente è libero per una sessione in remoto, è corretto?
<[Enrico]> christian_33: teoria e pratica non sono sempre la stessa cosa. Crea un nuovo utente e prova :)
<[Enrico]> probabilmente non è quello, ma è difficile capire dove sta il problema senza escludere tutti i fattori
<christian_33> ok
<christian_33> niente, mi da lo stesso problema
<[Enrico]> christian_33: niente di utile nel log di xrdp-sesman ?
<christian_33> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vKTfPwDDKy/
<christian_33> ho riprovato a connettermi con xrdp utilizzando xorg, sempre solita schermata celestina, ma dopo un po' è apparso un errore, come se stesse cercando di connettersi alla porta 3350
<christian_33> la problematica continua, il discorso è che raggiungo xrdp, immetto le credenziali e poi si blocca li
<christian_33> non è che non riesce a partire l'ambiente grafico?
<Gimmi> Buongiorno a tutti,
<Gimmi> avrei bisogno di scaricare una versione più "datata" di ubuntu tipo 10.x fino alla 14.x , ma non riesco a trovare il link.
<Gimmi> Chi mi può aiutare ?
<vitodoc> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<Gimmi> Grazie mille
<christian_33> [Enrico] ho risolto il problema, il seguente link spiega la problematica
<christian_33> https://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=13390
<[Enrico]> christian_33: capisco sono contento che tu abbia risolto. Scusa se sono sparito ma... sono al lavoro :)
<[Enrico]> è un peccato di siano questi problemi senza senso e che non siano risolti
<[Enrico]> automaticamente intendo
<christian_33> non preoccuparti, anzi ti ringrazio per la disponibilità
<christian_33> magari la mia problematica potrà essere di aiuto ad altri
<christian_33> ;)
<christian_33> ciao e buona giornata
<christian_33> exit
<azuma> salve a tutti
<[Enrico]> ciao azuma
<azuma> ringraziandovi in anticipo, sarei molto grato se qualcuno mi aiutasse a rimetter in funzione questo vecchio laptop con una installazione di lubuntu di un pò di tempo fa
<azuma> in questo momento sto facendo update di tutto, distro inclusa...ma vedo apparire diversi messaggi di warning...
<azuma> in più non naviga in wifi, ma debbo cablarlo
<christian_33> ciao [Enrico] oggi giornataccia, dopo aver risolto il problema di prima ed aver seguito gli step che avevo trovato nel link
<christian_33> ora alcuni programmi non partono quando ci clicco sopra
<christian_33> ma portono solo se invocati da console
<christian_33> ed ogni tanto appare una schermata che mi dice che c'è un porblema (non descritto ovviamente...) e se voglio voglio segnalarlo o meno
<christian_33> tra l'altro anche se porvo ad aggiornare o avviare le applicazioni dall'ubuntu software non accade nulla, semplicemente non funziona
<christian_33> se invece aggiorno o lancio da terminale riesco a portare a termine l'operazione
<christian_33> Carlin0
<obelix> come far partire Xorg e basta ?
<obelix> i pentium semplici su ebay sono eguali a quelli vecchi ?
<sardonico> obelix, devi controllare anche il socket
<sardonico> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium#Overview
<obelix> letto un po'
<obelix> ma l'ottimo?
<Mr_Pan> !chat | obelix
<ubot-it> obelix: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<romuda> come istallare nuovo programma esterno che e' nel cd rom es Tv Center
<romuda> come istallare programma esterno in Ubuntu
<vitodoc> romuda: ci sono vari modi in base al pacchetto che vuoi installare. Di che si tratta ?
<romuda> TV Center di Pinnacle
<vitodoc> Se è per windows dubito possa installarlo su ubuntu.
<romuda> quale e' un programma di ubuntu per editare video
<romuda> programma per editare video in windows e' Movie Maker. Uno uguale in ubuntu?
<o9gib> ciao, ho scaricato i file di ubuntu, come faccio ad aprire il sistema ora?
<gigirock> o9gib:cosa hai scaricato ?
<o9gib> ubuntu 19.10 amd
<gigirock> o9gib:da dove mi stati parlando ?
<gigirock> !installazione o9gib
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gigirock> !installation o9gib
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Carlin0> !installazione | o9gib
<ubot-it> o9gib: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<o9gib> provo a guardare la guida perchè non mi fa installare
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-20
<Call> Buongiorno io mi ritrovo con un problema che non riesco proprio a risolvere, dunque, ho istallato ubuntu su pc fisso in un hardisk nuovo separato da Windows, il sistema si freezer completamente
<Call> Buongiorno io ho un problema, ubuntu mi si freeza totalmente è non prende nessun comando, accade dopo non troppo tempo dall’avvio, magari poco dopo che chiedo di aprire una qualche applicazione, non so proprio come agire
<Call> Buongiorno io ho un problema con ubuntu, mi si freeza completamente e non prende più imput, sono costretto a riavviare il pc, non riesco a capire cosa possa essere...
<riky> ciao
<riky> volevo un aiuto
<riky> non riesco a guardare i film con ubuntu tramite firefox
<riky> nessuno puo aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> riky, che film ? su che sito ?
<riky> i servizi delle iene
<riky> e report
<Carlin0> quindi mediaset e rai ...
<riky> si
<Carlin0> firefox in effetti è un po scarso , per queste cos euso chrome
<riky> chrome si puo istallre su ubuntu
<Carlin0> si ma lo devi scaricare dal sito google in formato *.deb
<riky> lo sto facendo
<riky> mi dice impossibile gestire file chrome
<Carlin0> chi ? con cosa lo apri ?
<riky> apri
<Carlin0> con ?
<riky> si apre da solo in sofware
<Carlin0> hai scaricato il deb ?
<riky> si
<Carlin0> ok riky appri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install gdebi
<riky> ora mi e coparso istalla
<Carlin0> poi clicchi sul file chrome e fai : apri con → gdebi
<riky> installa
<riky> aspettiamo che si installi
<riky> mi dice ora applicazione non trovata
<Carlin0> io devo andare se non funziona in quel modo fai come ti ho appena spiegato
<riky> grazie funzione
<salvio> buonasera a tutti
<salvio> qualcuno mi spuega come funziona qui?
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-21
<brtessa> salve a tutti...non sono tecnologico...e nel mio ubuntu 19 10 non c'e il servizio stampa...nessuna stampante e non so come fare...grazie
<David77> buongiorno a tutti! lunedì devo prendere un fisso con 2 hdd dove nel primo c'è win ed il 2° è vuoto e dove voglio metterci ubuntu: il grub in fase di installazione lo devo mettere su 1° disco dove c'è quel coso di win oppure anche nel 2°? grazie
<Carlin0> David77, lo devi mettere sul disco che è primo come priorità di boot nel bios
<David77> Carlin0 grazie mille! farò così
<bandio_faenza> sera
<bandio_faenza> installare ubuntu su HP ho un po di problemi
<bandio_faenza> l'installazione non riesce a srivere grub su MBR
<Carlin0> bandio_faenza, se manca solo il grub basta ripristinarlo
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<bandio_faenza> non ci riesco
<bandio_faenza> adesso sto probando con super grub
<bandio_faenza> pvovando
<bandio_faenza> provando
<bandio_faenza> volevo fare un piccolo nas con unico disco
<bandio_faenza> forse è meglio se ci dormo su , non riesco neppure a fare la chiavetta USB  avviabile ...
<bandio_faenza> P>erchè non riesco a fare la chiavetta con super brub ?
<bandio_faenza> grub
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-22
<QuarxSiO2> ciao
